# General Hospital?



## craftassistant

Ok does anyone watch GH? I am dying to talk with others who are excited about what is happening this month on GH with the return of Genie Francis as Laura. 

Come on ...admit you are a GH fan!


----------



## stellie93

OK--I confess. I've watched GH since the 60's. I like that they are realistic about Laura's appearance. She looks older and they don't have her all made up. But they never learn on soaps, do they? They lie and then get caught and make it much worse.

It was funny when LuLu walked in the first day and Laura said, "you've grown up!" Wasn't she a five year old with dark hair when Laura left, supposedly 4 years ago.


----------



## craftassistant

yeah i think she was a little squirt. But so far it seems they are doing a realtime deal. I think Tracey is going to give Luke a run for the money.

I have to say I love the whole Robin/Patrick line too. 

yeah i love GH and tivo has made that and AMC so much easier to watch!


----------



## Lori

I've been watching for 11 years--love Robin and Patrick.


----------



## byte_me123

Well since Genie Francis is not returning for good, shell just become a vegetable when the time comes. And you are right, LULU, LULU, reminds me when Ed Norton was calling for his dog on The Honeymooners, anyway she was about three years old or so. Damm, she grew up fast, and this Michael kid is still a midget. And hes older then her!


----------



## Lori

byte_me123 said:


> Well since Genie Francis is not returning for good, shell just become a vegetable when the time comes. And you are right, LULU, LULU, reminds me when Ed Norton was calling for his dog on The Honeymooners, anyway she was about three years old or so. Damm, she grew up fast, and this Michael kid is still a midget. And hes older then her!


No, he's not. Lulu was born before I started watching, and a quick internet search confirms that it was 1994. So, she should be 12 and is 18. 

Michael was born in December of 1997, so he should be turning 9 this fall. I believe that he is supposed to be 11 or 12--didn't he have a 10th birthday last year?

So, yeah, aged...but Lulu is still older as she should be.


----------



## Graymalkin

Once they hit puberty, they instantly age 6-8 years.

Next year, Michael will be played by Chad Michael Murray (once One Tree Hill gets canceled).


----------



## PJO1966

Graymalkin said:


> Once they hit puberty, they instantly age 6-8 years.
> 
> Next year, Michael will be played by Chad Michael Murray (once One Tree Hill gets canceled).


That would be nice... I hate that kid.

I started watching again a little over a year ago (unemployment makes following GH so much easier). I'm glad they brought Genie back, and although they say she's not staying, she could change her mind. Sam was supposed to leave and now she's staying, and there was word that Alexis' fate with the cancer could go either way depending on what was going on with the actresses contract negotiations. I hope she stays... I like that character.

I know it's only been a week or so, but I'm tired of Laura looking perplexed all the time.


----------



## PJO1966

And another thing...

I work on the equipment they use to do the opening credits. It would take about an hour to remove a former character who's been dead for months and add in a returning character. I only freelanced at ABC once and I noticed the footage on the system from when they added Patrick. That system just sits there unused and I'm sitting at home unemployed. I'm just saying...


----------



## craftassistant

Yeah the whole LuLu storyline with her abortion was really good...will be interesting to see what mamabear says about that. And what is the deal with them trying to hook up Lulu with her english professor.......that was just plain weird..

I really hope they don't kill off Alexis...she is a nice character with multiable angles to her. Doesn't it look like they are positioning her to have a fling with Sonny again too?

Pj-why dont' you write/email ABC/GH regarding the opening credits and see about what could happen. 

What about today's episode with Patrick's declaration to Robin? 

I am just now starting to watch today's episode. This will be a great week I think.


----------



## PJO1966

craftassistant said:


> What about today's episode with Patrick's declaration to Robin?


When the girls went to the window, I expected him to be out there with the boom box over his head...


----------



## craftassistant

so what did everyone think of today's episode? Tomorrow will be great with Jason and the "Sam" deal in the hospital...damn Ric


----------



## PJO1966

craftassistant said:


> so what did everyone think of today's episode? Tomorrow will be great with Jason and the "Sam" deal in the hospital...damn Ric


When exactly did Luke get that quicky divorce? He never left town.

Why would Jason leave the house without his phone? The phone was ringing when he left. Um, you think your girlfriend's life is in danger. Maybe it's someone calling with an update.


----------



## craftassistant

Don't think he had the divorce yet.

AS for the cell phone Jason left.... I think that was Ric's phone...Remember he did something so that when Ric placed a call Jason would have a cell that rang..hence how he found about Sam being shot etc.


----------



## PJO1966

craftassistant said:


> Don't think he had the divorce yet.


He told Edward that the divorce was final



> AS for the cell phone Jason left.... I think that was Ric's phone...Remember he did something so that when Ric placed a call Jason would have a cell that rang..hence how he found about Sam being shot etc.


He cloned Ric's card and put it in his own phone. Liz gave Ric his phone back after Jason cloned it.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

Graymalkin said:


> Once they hit puberty, they instantly age 6-8 years.
> 
> Next year, Michael will be played by Chad Michael Murray (once One Tree Hill gets canceled).


What about the jones kids and Dylon, they all got aged too. Maxie was born on 91 and is now in college at 15. Georgie was born in 95 and is now married at 11. Dylon was born in 1993 and is now in college at 13. They all have been rediculously aged but it's part of the fun.

I like the new story lines, I'm getting pretty tired of Sonny and the mob, I'd rather go back to Robert, Ann, Sean Devane and the WSB. Heck, they could even bring back frisco and the real felicia instead of the fake on they use once in a while.

I'm looking forward to Tracy and Laura coming face to face about Luke.


----------



## PJO1966

IJustLikeTivo said:


> What about the jones kids and Dylon, they all got aged too. Maxie was born on 91 and is now in college at 15. Georgie was born in 95 and is now married at 11. Dylon was born in 1993 and is now in college at 13. They all have been rediculously aged but it's part of the fun.
> 
> I like the new story lines, I'm getting pretty tired of Sonny and the mob, I'd rather go back to Robert, Ann, Sean Devane and the WSB. Heck, they could even bring back frisco and the real felicia instead of the fake on they use once in a while.
> 
> I'm looking forward to Tracy and Laura coming face to face about Luke.


I think Robin was the only GH child to age naturally. I stumbled across a site that has some clips of old GH including some early scenes with Robert, Anna, and Robin.

http://buckwildeweb.com/gh_clips_archive.htm

Kimberly McCullough was just so adorable.


----------



## craftassistant

yeah robin has definitly come of age. wow i wonder laura will do next week with the knowledge of killing her stepfather...mmmmmmm


----------



## stellie93

I was glad they recapped the part with her stepfather--I had forgotten that Rick wasn't really guilty. 

That Shady Brook really has security problems, doesn't it. I never saw anybody come and go from rehab like Lucky does, and Laura just walks all over town. Carly escaped from there all the time too, didn't she?


----------



## craftassistant

you are right Shady Brook has some shady security coming/goings.. I have a feeling Helena is going to kill the guard or something. 

yeah i like when they do recaps bc sometimes little things are forgotten. the wedding should be interesting to say


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

PJO1966 said:


> I think Robin was the only GH child to age naturally. I stumbled across a site that has some clips of old GH including some early scenes with Robert, Anna, and Robin.
> 
> http://buckwildeweb.com/gh_clips_archive.htm
> 
> Kimberly McCullough was just so adorable.


Yes, she was a very cute kid but she's grown up very nicely thank you. I loved the early days when she was hiding in the catacombs. It was also interesting before she knew Robert and Anna were her parents and just new Anna as "Love" and Robert wasn't in the picture at all.


----------



## mythica23

I watched it back before tyler christopher left for the first time... 

I dont really watch watch anymore. although when they do something big i try to watch at least when they do something it looks nice like top of hospital blowing up and stuff long time ago and train wreck was ok.. too. 

When GH is good its one of the absolute best.

For a soap it has a more realistic sense ... and sometimes they seem to downplay dramatic moments with little to no music.

Oh yea and another thing I do owe GH a big thanks cause i would have never gotten to see a night time speacial of a daytime soap..... A twist of fate two hour primetime episode was one of best soap episodes i have ever seen.... that is what got me started watching actually...

wich was a while ago...

I watch days but i didnt start watching till i guess they were done with prime time episodes sigh... sure would love to see one of days or hell GH would be cool to if it was another prime time ep....


anyway im done ranting sorry my apologies...


----------



## craftassistant

No need to apologize.

So question...do you tivo the daytime episodes or watch the Soapnet episodes? 

Wow 15 mins into today's episode....Ric is such a jerk...wonder who is going to take him down?


----------



## 5thcrewman

C'mon people!
Luke *raped* Laura!!


----------



## PJO1966

I really wish Patrick's friend, the professor, would just take a shower already. He looks homeless.

Also, the hacker "student" they introduced today looks like he's 60.


----------



## craftassistant

yeah i didn't get the connection btwn patrick and the professor...and will robin will let lulu fall for the professor?


----------



## PJO1966

craftassistant said:


> yeah i didn't get the connection btwn patrick and the professor...and will robin will let lulu fall for the professor?


I hope not. I found the following on a GH fan forum:



Spoiler



Supposedly the creepy professor is going to be revealed as Nikolas's twin brother, that Laura supposedly knew nothing about. It's going to be interesting to see how they explain that one.



I sincerely hope that is incorrect.


----------



## craftassistant

pj where did you find that? can you send me the link to the forum please. thanks!


----------



## PJO1966

craftassistant said:


> pj where did you find that? can you send me the link to the forum please. thanks!


I can't find the origin of the rumor, but it's mentioned a lot on the abc.com forums. Beware... there are a lot of spoilers/speculations floating around there. Also be warned that the average level of maturity for most people there is about 12 years old.


----------



## craftassistant

ah a 12 yr old..good thing i am a professional nanny and deal with preteens already! LOL i am well prepared. 

did anyone catch the view today with luke and laura on there?


----------



## PJO1966

So the Quartermaines are in this supposed mansion, and they're holding the reception in their entrance foyer?

I was sorry to see Diego go, but I'm glad Kristina (and the little dog) weren't shot. When she ran off I was afraid we were going to have another BJ... then again, nobody was in dire need of any body organs. 

When Alcazar was over Diego's body and vowing revenge, I flashed immediately to Galaxy Quest. It kind of took me out of the moment.


----------



## Lori

craftassistant said:


> No need to apologize.
> 
> So question...do you tivo the daytime episodes or watch the Soapnet episodes?
> 
> Wow 15 mins into today's episode....Ric is such a jerk...wonder who is going to take him down?


Me, I TiVo them. I watch the SOAPNet eps only in the event of an emergency.

For me, the reason is twofold--one, GH is my martini when I get home, the way that I wind down from the day. One soap or another (Days, Another World, Santa Barbara, Guiding Light, The Doctors, Return to Peyton Place, Ryan's Hope, Loving, and Texas at one point or another) had filled this role since I was a toddler.

Two, the 10:00 airing conflicts with too many things, and the middle of the night airings would mean being a day behind.


----------



## craftassistant

so lori how was that martini tonight? LOL

all i have to say is i am soooooo shocked about today's episode..i mean parts of it i started seeing unfolding etc....and the whole elizabeth stuff...oh i so knew that ..and i am so happy about it. 

the scenes between luke and laura were so sweet..much better than the wedding i thought. 


what did everyone else think of today's friday cliffhanger/


----------



## Lori

craftassistant said:


> so lori how was that martini tonight? LOL
> 
> all i have to say is i am soooooo shocked about today's episode..i mean parts of it i started seeing unfolding etc....and the whole elizabeth stuff...oh i so knew that ..and i am so happy about it.
> 
> the scenes between luke and laura were so sweet..much better than the wedding i thought.
> 
> what did everyone else think of today's friday cliffhanger/


It was surprisingly satisfying, even though I new that it was coming. Of course, we all want the baby to be Jason's, so, yay!

I watched the Luke/Laura stuff, even though I typically shy away from hysterics, but this is Laura and she's only here for, like, a minute, so I am giving her some screen time.

I want Lulu and Dillon back together, dammit. When are those crazy kids going to realize that they are made for each other? Or, more importantly, when is Dillon going to recognize that Georgie is a judgemental shrew? And, worse, boring to boot?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

Lori said:


> I want Lulu and Dillon back together, dammit. When are those crazy kids going to realize that they are made for each other? Or, more importantly, when is Dillon going to recognize that Georgie is a judgemental shrew? And, worse, boring to boot?


So, how do you really feel about Georgie? ;-)

I used to like Georgie but I've come to your view lately. Georgie has done tons of bad stuff and thinks Dillon is the only one with things to regret. Mostly Georgie and Maxie exist to F up people's lives! They were more interesting before they were aged.


----------



## PJO1966

I read on the abc boards that Skye's baby is actually played by the actress's real daughter. She's really adorable!


----------



## craftassistant

yeah i just read that as well. how awesome is that...an actual baby that might be real time growing up 

who wants to pummell ric? LOL i wonder what this will do for christina with everything..and i am shocked i haven't seen sonny over there yet?


----------



## PJO1966

craftassistant said:


> i wonder what this will do for christina with everything..and i am shocked i haven't seen sonny over there yet?


That was either yesterday or Friday... I forget.


----------



## craftassistant

any watch today's episode yet? i am really curious for tomorrow's episode


----------



## stellie93

So sad today with them all saying goodbye to Laura. I usually don't like tear jerkers, but the acting was so good, I loved it.


----------



## PJO1966

craftassistant said:


> any watch today's episode yet? i am really curious for tomorrow's episode


Believe it or not, tomorrow is a repeat and Friday is pre-empted for football. No new episodes until Monday.


----------



## craftassistant

yeah it was a really good episode....

i do kinda hate that lulu wanting to clear her mom......like she has a ton to go on.....her mom has checked out and the guy is dead....oh well this will surely bring lulu and dylan together.


----------



## JimSpence

Lulu clearing her Mother's name may lead to learning something unexpected about her Father.


----------



## craftassistant

well that is true jim ..............would be more interesting. oh wait this is a soap so it is a strong possibility! haha

can't wait for monday's episode...i need new tv to watch..ha


----------



## PJO1966

I just watched a few old episodes on SoapNet. They were running the shows that led up to the wedding. They included the entire episode so you could see the other storylines that were going on at the time. It was fun to see old characters like Anne Logan, Jeff Webber, Ruby, and Joe Kelly. Even better was seeing how young some of the current characters looked 25 years ago. These were the days when Lila was still walking around without a cane and Alan was thin and handsome. Audrey has had some amazing plastic surgery, because she looks the same.


----------



## stellie93

That's true--Audrey must be about 95 by now.


----------



## PJO1966

stellie93 said:


> That's true--Audrey must be about 95 by now.


Rachel Ames is 77. She looks pretty damn good for her age.


----------



## PJO1966

I hope we never have to see LuLu acting drunk again. Wow... that was painful.


----------



## craftassistant

lol yeah she was painful and more and more looking like laura too! especially yesterday with her hood on etc.

and what do you all think about this search for the real killer she is looking for?


----------



## JimSpence

An observation:

Why is it that there are so many times when people overhear or walk into a situation at the most inopportune time? Must by a soap opera thing, otherwise the plots would take forever.


----------



## craftassistant

so is anyone just ready for maxie to get set off into the sunset? she si getting worse by the minute


----------



## PJO1966

craftassistant said:


> so is anyone just ready for maxie to get set off into the sunset? she si getting worse by the minute


Right after Rick gets tossed off the highest building in Port Chuck. Maxie's dog can stay, though.

So who dunnit... Monica, Alan, or both?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

I got really disgusted a few month back and haven't been watching much. I have no objection to any of the jones kids going but why?

Personally, I wish the whole mob thing would go away and they'd bring back the spys. It was much more interesting.


----------



## stellie93

My guess would be Monica thinks Alan did it, so she's trying to protect him, but of course neither one of them did--that would be too obvious.


----------



## craftassistant

mmmm not sure who did it ..i have kinda been missing the past 3 weeks of the show when important things have been happening in the storyline....

but it is a bummer that someone is being killed in February.


----------



## PJO1966

craftassistant said:


> mmmm not sure who did it ..i have kinda been missing the past 3 weeks of the show when important things have been happening in the storyline....
> 
> but it is a bummer that someone is being killed in February.


Did not know that.


----------



## craftassistant

i just read it in soap opera digest......kinda of sad if i say so


----------



## JimSpence

Ric needs a 2x4 up across the head.


----------



## craftassistant

JimSpence said:


> Ric needs a 2x4 up across the head.


yes he does! maybe we can get a 2 for 1 special him and maxie! uggh

anyone getting tired of the rick webber storyline?


----------



## PJO1966

craftassistant said:


> yes he does! maybe we can get a 2 for 1 special him and maxie! uggh
> 
> anyone getting tired of the rick webber storyline?


I'm guessing from the phone conversation that the guilty party is a former character who's coming back. I wonder who it could be?

I did like the scene with Alan and Monica, each thinking the other had killed him.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

PJO1966 said:


> I'm guessing from the phone conversation that the guilty party is a former character who's coming back. I wonder who it could be?
> 
> I did like the scene with Alan and Monica, each thinking the other had killed him.


I haven't been watching the last few months but I'd make a guess of Scott Baldwin.


----------



## PJO1966

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I haven't been watching the last few months but I'd make a guess of Scott Baldwin.


Makes sense.

There was a commercial plugging the show's February disaster before today's episode. It's pretty huge.


----------



## craftassistant

well apparently you all need to pay attention this week as friday's episode is going to be a biggie. 

something with the whole alcazar delivery etc and blowing up etc. I read today that it will be shown in a sequence backtrackign up to the present. so they will show the ending first then show the events leading up to that point......a period of 19 hrs. should be interesting.


----------



## PJO1966

craftassistant said:


> well apparently you all need to pay attention this week as friday's episode is going to be a biggie.
> 
> something with the whole alcazar delivery etc and blowing up etc. I read today that it will be shown in a sequence backtrackign up to the present. so they will show the ending first then show the events leading up to that point......a period of 19 hrs. should be interesting.


I guess that was the commercial I saw. I just assumed it was for sweeps. It sounds like they're trying something different. From what i saw on the commercial...



Spoiler



The Metro Court blows up, and just like the train wreck last year, everyone in town is probably inside. Just in the last week or so, Sam, Maxie, & Max have all gotten jobs there, and Lucky & Elizabeth will be there for dinner... who else will have an excuse to be there when it blows up?


----------



## craftassistant

holy cow..has anyone watched todays episode yet? i just started and the first few minutes before the opening stuff is wild!


----------



## JimSpence

I hate shows that do this. And this one was worse. You get the big scene and then the 19 hours earlier thing. Then we have to wait until next week to even see the big scene.


----------



## PJO1966

JimSpence said:


> I hate shows that do this. And this one was worse. You get the big scene and then the 19 hours earlier thing. Then we have to wait until next week to even see the big scene.


They'll get to the big scene next week only if we're lucky. It could take weeks in soap opera time to pass 19 hours. I guess we're supposed to figure out that 6 hours or so have already passed. That's about how long it would take to get from a strip club in Vegas to New York. Of course Robin was still drunk by the time Patrick showed up. Did I miss something.

I hoping that Sonny will be among the casualties. His kids are more mature than he is.


----------



## craftassistant

the beginning was definitly better than the end....till monday i guess and well february sweeps starts next thursday so we shall see


----------



## JimSpence

So today's ep was 15 hours before. I wonder if each day will be 4 hours. So maybe Friday will be the big blow up.

Oh yeah, Sonny needs a 2x4 upside the head too.


----------



## craftassistant

yeah that is what i was thinking too...some each day..as thursday is feb 1. it was a good episode though!


----------



## PJO1966

This mega-disaster storyline made me think about the train wreck last year. Didn't only 1 person die in that? I can't remember who it was.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

JimSpence said:


> I hate shows that do this. And this one was worse. You get the big scene and then the 19 hours earlier thing. Then we have to wait until next week to even see the big scene.


That will teach me to FF. I was completely confused for a while. I saw the ending and then suddenly it was like nothing had happened since it hadn't yet. Odd.


----------



## PJO1966

What name did Scotty use when he checked in at the Metro Court? Was it Mr. Lloyd?


----------



## craftassistant

I haven't watched today's yet..have to get through the view and amc first.... i can't remember who died either in the train wreck .........oh wait it was the girlfriend of sonny..the lawyer girl I think. The brunette


----------



## PJO1966

craftassistant said:


> I haven't watched today's yet..have to get through the view and amc first.... i can't remember who died either in the train wreck .........oh wait it was the girlfriend of sonny..the lawyer girl I think. The brunette


That's right. I love how they have these huge life-threatening situations and only one regular cast member dies. With the plague it was Tony Jones. It's not like 15 years ago when they had an earthquake (yes, in NY) that killed off half the cast.


----------



## JimSpence

Okay, Here's what we know so far.


Spoiler



Maxie is locked in the vault and Robin got shot. And the preview for next week implies that Carly gets show.


Now we have to wait until next week to see what else happens.

Now for my conjecture. The blast causes Elizabeth to lose the baby, thus freeing us from the angst of telling Jason that he is the father.


----------



## BSweets

They redid the beginning hostage/explosion scene on Thursday's episode and it's even more hilarious. I'm hoping for more to come.


----------



## PJO1966

BSweets said:


> They redid the beginning hostage/explosion scene on Thursday's episode and it's even more hilarious. I'm hoping for more to come.


You have to feel for the editors on this show. Every week it's the same old thing. One of them finally got a chance to express some creativity and he went overboard.

So Robin gets shot, but she still has 12 hours before Nicolas carries her out? She looks awfully dead in the opening.

Who wants to place bets that Maxie falls in love with the guard she's trapped with, or that he turns out to be Jesse? (it is a soap opera, after all...)

Mr. Craig wanted Sonny dead. Why is he still breathing? Put us out of our misery already.

I was laughing when Lorenzo was giving Skye the code. It was just too funny.


----------



## craftassistant

PJO1966 said:


> You have to feel for the editors on this show. Every week it's the same old thing. One of them finally got a chance to express some creativity and he went overboard.
> 
> So Robin gets shot, but she still has 12 hours before Nicolas carries her out? She looks awfully dead in the opening.
> 
> Who wants to place bets that Maxie falls in love with the guard she's trapped with, or that he turns out to be Jesse? (it is a soap opera, after all...)
> 
> Mr. Craig wanted Sonny dead. Why is he still breathing? Put us out of our misery already.
> 
> I was laughing when Lorenzo was giving Skye the code. It was just too funny.


Yeah something cuckoo will happen with Maxie and the guard I am sure. Yeah the code thing was a bit odd.

Has everyone watched today's episode yet? I thought it was more intense than Friday. I am ready for tomorrow! Sam is a piece of work!


----------



## JimSpence

Dang nab it! Things are moving too slowly. But, that is expected.

Anyone want to venture a guess when this will finally be resolved? My guess is Valentine's Day.


----------



## we4snells

Each episode represents 1 hour of time. Like on 24. It should take 16 days from when we saw the first glimpse of what was to come. At least that is what I read. They changed the format for sweeps.


----------



## BSweets

PJO1966 said:


> I was laughing when Lorenzo was giving Skye the code. It was just too funny.


Dangit, I forgot to show that part to my husband. It was really funny!


----------



## JimSpence

we4snells said:


> Each episode represents 1 hour of time. Like on 24. It should take 16 days from when we saw the first glimpse of what was to come. At least that is what I read. They changed the format for sweeps.


Earlier each episode was 5 and 4 hours, only the last few have been one hour. The timing could change. At least this last episode, progressed the who killed Ric Weber thread.


----------



## craftassistant

But do we know who killed Rick Webber? 

Wow what an interesting day again today! 

Any wagers on when the cordless phone will go dead? LOL


----------



## dawn73

I hope it does not take until Valentine's Day to find out what happens. I don't think I can wait that long.


----------



## PJO1966

dawn73 said:


> I hope it does not take until Valentine's Day to find out what happens. I don't think I can wait that long.


I'm guessing it will be longer than that. I really hope they don't kill off Alan or Robin. I'd much rather see Sonny and Ric go somehow. One thing I noticed, when we were getting glimpses of what was happening just before the hotel blew up, Ric was nowhere to be seen. Mac was in charge. What happens to Ric over the next 8 or 9 hours.


----------



## PJO1966

I saw a soap magazine that had some pretty big headlines dealing with the results of this hostage crisis. Casting spoilers below:



Spoiler



It looks like Alan is toast. The actor was fired and the cast isn't terribly happy about it. He was on the show for 30 years. I didn't read the magazine, so I don't know the scoop. Other headlines were "Patrick Saves Robin" & "Sonny loses Carly". Interpret those as you wish.


----------



## craftassistant

So I read on TVguide.com that they are playing this out like 24...so one episode per hour..sigh This is going to be longgggggggggggggg! 

Interesting day today. Did they show anything prior to Sonny being in the room? Did I sleep through something?


----------



## BSweets

craftassistant said:


> Interesting day today. Did they show anything prior to Sonny being in the room? Did I sleep through something?


I couldn't remember how he ended up in the other room either so I think they just started the show off with him already in there.


----------



## craftassistant

Yeah that is what I was thinking too! Because I have been totally watching the show without distractions! 

What will be interesting is to see if they can really hold the audience's attention for 16 days with this hostage situation you know?

I mean it is good and all, but could I deal with it for another week......not sure!


----------



## JimSpence

I don't trust the previews, but Friday's episode could be a good one. Of course Fridays are always mini-cliffhangers.


----------



## craftassistant

Sam is a crazy woman..that is all I have to say! I am ready to see what happens to everyone!


----------



## craftassistant

So who liked Friday's hanger episode? I am surely ready for everyone to get out. I wonder who Emily will choose. 

Ric looked like he was sweating bullets when he realized Elizabeth was in labor..wonder what he would do if he realized who the baby's father was.......mmm


----------



## PJO1966

They did a big cheat in Thursday's teaser for Friday. they made it look like Sonny, Carly, Jason, & Spinnelli were all in the hallway at the same time. 

Emily is going to choose Elizabeth.


----------



## JimSpence

As I said earlier, I think Valentine's Day will be the big bowup.


----------



## craftassistant

Yeah I am sure that Valentines Day or next Friday will be the big ending. I read that Robin does get to have surgery and that is all I saw. 

Yeah I think Emily will choose Elizabeth too. 

I really want to know what happens to the briefcase and Maxie and the dude in the vault. They were getting all cozy on Friday...lol You know philly cheesesteaks and pizzas.....


----------



## PJO1966

Is it just me or does the guy with Maxie look and sound like Lucky?


----------



## stellie93

I thought that guy looked familiar too--I kept looking at his mouth and eyes, but I couldn't figure out who I was thinking of. I thought of Jack Wagner(Frisco), but it couldn't be him, plus he would be too old.


----------



## craftassistant

oh now having Frisco come back would be funny! CAn't wait for Monday's episode.


----------



## craftassistant

ok so who has watched today's episode??????? wow what a monday filled action day!


----------



## PJO1966

craftassistant said:


> ok so who has watched today's episode??????? wow what a monday filled action day!


And today's episode looks even better. Poor Alan. It was a little unclear. They said he was having a heart attack, but it looked like he was getting shot.


----------



## craftassistant

Yeah today's episode was great. I swear Maxie takes the cake and then some ...that girl!


----------



## betts4

Okay, I skipped ahead after the first page. I am not a current GH watcher, but remember the summer of 1980 and was babysitting. I used to watch it every day to find out what next could happen in the triangle of Laura, Luke and Scott. Poor Scott. It was Luke and Laura fated from the beginning. I watched thru the Luke and Laura wedding and then was in college so I stopped. 
This was the first soap opera I ever watched....and the last. Of course I am addicted to many other shows in the same fashion - have to see them, can't miss them, etc - but Luke and Laura had my hearts from the first.


----------



## PJO1966

craftassistant said:


> Yeah today's episode was great. I swear Maxie takes the cake and then some ...that girl!


I did enjoy Emily's hissy fit. It was very amusing.


----------



## cpalma

Just found this thread. I'm so excited, but just know I am a spoiler nazi and will run kicking and screaming if there are untagged spoilers.

I am loving this sweeps stunt. I also watch DOOL and know from slooowwww dragged out storylines. This one, although being dragged out still has stuff happening. I'm interested in every hour and think they are doing a great job.

I love Carly with Jax and really hope that she doesn't stay with Sonny. However, we'll get the "hostage crisis" post traumatic stress thing that keeps them together and Jax will go...where? There's no one left for him to be with?

I don't like Elizabeth any longer. I don't want the baby to be Jason's (although I realize it is--I just don't like it). I wanted Sam and Jason to live happily ever after with their bundle of joy, but alas, it is not to be.

I enjoy Luke and Tracy. Now if Tony Geary could cut down his vacation time to 3-4 months, we'd get better storylines. How's Luke going to get his daughter out of the mess she's in right now


Spoiler



gun to her head, Craig demanding the code


?

Spinelli is growing on me. His fantasy about being the hero was hysterical.

Steve Burton (Jason) said more with his eyes in the last couple of episodes than lots of the actors already on there. Kudo's Steve.

Love Tyler Christopher and Emily and Nicholas. I'm glad they are back together.

Maxie is the little slut, isn't she? Georgie is a *****.

Does anyone wish they would bring back Kevin and Lucy?? If they can bring Scotty, Anna, Robert and Noah, why not Lucy and Kevin!!!!!

OK, I've gone on and on with no real direction, but will check back often for updates.


----------



## PJO1966

I do wish Anna and Robert were on more. All they use Noah for is to nag Patrick. The least they could do is give him a storyline with Bobbie. How long has the former prostitute gone without a man?


----------



## stellie93

This is so annoying! Yesterday our whole show was pre-empted for storm coverage, and today they just skipped it and went on to the next day. Alan went from the hotel to surgery with no explanation, and Luke was inside and then out on the step giving them the fake code. Is Alan leaving the show? (just a question, I don't know anything). I would hate to see him go--the senior members of the cast are important even tho they aren't given great story lines. It's unusual to have trouble following a soap, but stuff is really happening every day here.


----------



## PJO1966

stellie93 said:


> This is so annoying! Yesterday our whole show was pre-empted for storm coverage, and today they just skipped it and went on to the next day. Alan went from the hotel to surgery with no explanation, and Luke was inside and then out on the step giving them the fake code. Is Alan leaving the show? (just a question, I don't know anything). I would hate to see him go--the senior members of the cast are important even tho they aren't given great story lines. It's unusual to have trouble following a soap, but stuff is really happening every day here.


If you have cable, SoapNet reruns each episode later on at night and then runs the entire week's worth of shows in marathons over the weekend.


----------



## craftassistant

Yeah Lucy and Kevin were great! Maybe Laney could use a consultant in Kevin.

Spinelli is growin on me as well.

I am ready to watch today's episode in a few minutes. 

Also you can go to tvguide.com and go to the soap section and get an update of the days show if you don't have soapnet. They also show it at 10pm and i think like 4am every night. and on Saturday or Sunday they have it on for 5 hrs straight.


----------



## cpalma

Don't you feel badly for Skye? I know her allegiance to Alcazar was bound to go wrong, but the Q's have been the only family she has ever known. Now, she's got Luke saying, he doesn't know her either. That has got to be devastating. I wonder if this will change the character of Skye Chandler Quartermaine back into how she was years ago (which wasn't that nice) or possibly back to the bottle.

On another note, she was fierce when Edward said something about Lila Rae!

I wanted Edward to throw his arms around Tracy and tell her he loved her so badly yesterday after his speech about regrets.


----------



## JimSpence

I wonder if all will be forgiven once the real reason Alcazar had the case comes out?


----------



## PJO1966

JimSpence said:


> I wonder if all will be forgiven once the real reason Alcazar had the case comes out?


----------



## JimSpence

I knew this would bring ???s I'll go no further, but I seem to remember a previous show mention something interesting about this case.


----------



## PJO1966

JimSpence said:


> I knew this would bring ???s I'll go no further, but I seem to remember a previous show mention something interesting about this case.


Well, if it was mentioned in a previous episode... spill it. My memory isn't what it used to be.


----------



## JimSpence

Mine isn't so good either. I'm looking through some recaps, but what I think I remember hasn't shown up. 

Anyway, I believe I heard that the government is involved. Or I dreamt it.


----------



## PJO1966

JimSpence said:


> Mine isn't so good either. I'm looking through some recaps, but what I think I remember hasn't shown up.
> 
> Anyway, I believe I heard that the government is involved. Or I dreamt it.


He did mention that, but AFAIK it was never mentioned whether it was the US government or a foreign one.


----------



## JimSpence

I got the impression that this was an undercover operation for the US government. Otherwise, why would Sonny back off trying to intercept it? 

On another note. Anyone want to see Mayor Floyd get a 2x4 up side the head?


----------



## JimSpence

Well, if you can believe the previews (see my post #91) it looks like all hell is going to break loose tomorrow.


----------



## PJO1966

So we'll get caught up to real time at the end of the episode. That means we'll have to wait until Monday to see the aftermath.


----------



## JimSpence

That's the way I see it. Then we'll have a month of angst from all concerned.


----------



## stellie93

I had the impression too that Lorenzo was somehow helping the government (ours) maybe undercover to catch terrorist arms dealers or something? But I don't think the word terrorist was ever used. Maybe I'm just hoping he has good motives cause he's so hot


----------



## PJO1966

stellie93 said:


> I had the impression too that Lorenzo was somehow helping the government (ours) maybe undercover to catch terrorist arms dealers or something? But I don't think the word terrorist was ever used. Maybe I'm just hoping he has good motives cause he's so hot


He's not so hot now that his brain is mush and he's all whiney . I hope they don't pull a "Regarding Henry" scenario on us. He was much hotter in TimeCop (the series, not the movie)


----------



## craftassistant

Today will be a good day! I wonder if today is the day Allan dies..or if they are going to let him hang on for another 2 weeks like everyone else inside the Metro Court?


----------



## JimSpence

I expect today's episode to go like this.
Lot's of talk and then some action inside with the Metro Court blowing up at the end of the episode. We'll have to wait until Monday to find out who survives, etc. We do know that Robin is rescued, but that's it.


----------



## Mabes

craftassistant said:


> Ok does anyone watch GH? I am dying to talk with others who are excited about what is happening this month on GH with the return of Genie Francis as Laura.
> 
> Come on ...admit you are a GH fan!


I opened this thread for one reason - Genie Francis. I must be psychic. I have not watched the show since the whole Luke and Laura story, god was that in the early 80s?

Will have to get a season pass.


----------



## Mabes

edit - oh no! This thead is months old. Will have to read it all, maybe I can BT some episodes.


----------



## JimSpence

Sorry about that. The Laura arc started and then ended.

Now we are wondering who will survive the blast.

Stay tuned.

The Laura return starts around this recap from TV.com
http://www.tv.com/general-hospital/ep.-11151/episode/897758/summary.html


----------



## PJO1966

It's a Moldavian Massacre!

It looks like Jason got Elizabeth out through the back door, but everybody else looks dead, just like the Dynasty cliffhanger... can't wait until Monday.


----------



## JimSpence

Didn't Maxie and Spinelli slip out before the big blow up? So who's left?
Sonny, Carly, Max, Emily, Lulu, Mateo and a few MC staff. Who'd I miss?
And will #3 survive?


----------



## craftassistant

Max is in there too. Poor dude! Jason/Liz went seen leaving somewhere. I bought the Soap Opera Digest yesterday to read the cover story on Liz/Jason and the baby. Doesn't say who will die/live in the MC explosion.

But it did say something about Allan's funeral.


----------



## JimSpence

Are you familiar with the forums on TV.com?
Here's the GH one.
http://www.tv.com/general-hospital/show/316/forums.html?om_act=convert&om_clk=tabssh&tag=tabs;forum

I did mention Max, but you may have meant Maxie.???


----------



## PJO1966

It looked like Spinelli and LuLu just ducked behind the front desk. I don't think that would be the safest place to go.


----------



## craftassistant

Thanks I haven't seen those forums. 

I missed that you said Max..sorry. 

ah can't wait till Monday!


----------



## PJO1966

JimSpence said:


> Are you familiar with the forums on TV.com?
> Here's the GH one.
> http://www.tv.com/general-hospital/show/316/forums.html?om_act=convert&om_clk=tabssh&tag=tabs;forum
> 
> I did mention Max, but you may have meant Maxie.???


It's taking all of my willpower not to click on the thread that has spoilers for who's dying.


----------



## craftassistant

LOL I didn't even notice that thread. I just glanced at it quickly! 

The magazine is enough spoiler for me.

sigh


----------



## craftassistant

So I was watching some of this week's episodes on Soapnet and they had some upcoming previews for the week!

The scenes between Jason and Elizabeth are going to be great from what I saw.

And well Sonny and Carly.......what can you say about the two of the, HOT/COLD/make up your frigging minds peeps!


----------



## JimSpence

So, the only one not accounted for is Lulu. 
Elizabeth confessed to Jason.
The case has been armed again.


----------



## PJO1966

JimSpence said:


> So, the only one not accounted for is Lulu.
> Elizabeth confessed to Jason.
> The case has been armed again.


I seriously don't think they would kill off LuLu, but it's really hard to believe that the bomb could go off with nobody dying.


----------



## craftassistant

well the manager is unaccounted for.

and could you just slap maxie......that girl is such a moronnnnnnnnn. Makes Brittney and Anna Nicole look beyond intelligent in any of their wild crazy events.

Today was good...tomorrow even better with the jason/elizabeth stuff.


----------



## PJO1966

craftassistant said:


> well the manager is unaccounted for.
> 
> and could you just slap maxie......that girl is such a moronnnnnnnnn. Makes Brittney and Anna Nicole look beyond intelligent in any of their wild crazy events.
> 
> Today was good...tomorrow even better with the jason/elizabeth stuff.


So much for Jason's supposedly uncanny ability to tell when someone's lying. Notice how they haven't mentioned that in a while.


----------



## craftassistant

Yeah I kinda of noticed that. I did also notice Jason being "human" and having feelings when he was talkign to Elizabeth about replaying the video.

Should be interesting btwn him and Allan ..

I felt so bad for Allan today with what he was saying about Jason.


----------



## craftassistant

So who liked Tuesday's episode. I can't believe what is going down btwn Elizabeth and Jason! 

The stuff Jason said about Allan was very touching. 

I could also just slap Ric and Skye upside the head like 30 times!


----------



## PJO1966

craftassistant said:
 

> So who liked Tuesday's episode. I can't believe what is going down btwn Elizabeth and Jason!
> 
> The stuff Jason said about Allan was very touching.
> 
> I could also just slap Ric and Skye upside the head like 30 times!


I was hoping that when Ric entered the wrong code that the case would blow him up real good. No such luck.

I can't believe Jason would just toss Sam aside so easily.


----------



## JimSpence

Poor Sam.

Poor Jax. Boy is he going to be pissed when he finds out that the MC is all blown up.

And how stupid was Lucky to go after Craig? And where were the other cops?

And lastly, who do you feel the most sorry for?

I'll say Sam!


----------



## PJO1966

JimSpence said:


> Poor Sam.
> 
> Poor Jax. Boy is he going to be pissed when he finds out that the MC is all blown up.
> 
> And how stupid was Lucky to go after Craig? And where were the other cops?
> 
> And lastly, who do you feel the most sorry for?
> 
> I'll say Sam!


Yeah, Sam's really getting the fuzzy end of the lollipop. At least Elizabeth is showing some concern for Lucky & Sam. Jason's just ready to jump in and marry Liz.

I have to question Jason's idea to get in an elevator when the building is about to blow up. It might be a safe place to be, but he had to know that the power would be out and they would be trapped.

That battle of The Blonde One's admirers was cute at first, but it just got annoying after a while. Besides, with Milo as a potential suitor how could Lulu even consider either of the other two?

So who's going to come in and shoot Craig just before he shoots Lucky? Is Jason going to save his ass yet again?


----------



## JimSpence

Dang! Everytime Elizabeth tries to tell Lucky the truth he says something that prevents it. And now we have the same thing happening between Jason and Sam. I think this has to be a Sam and Elizabeth moment. 

Will Allan see Jason in time?

Lulu with three suitors.  Maxie with Stockholm syndrome.

I'm wondering about those that helped Robin after she was shot. I see a lot more HIV tests in the future.


----------



## PJO1966

JimSpence said:


> I'm wondering about those that helped Robin after she was shot. I see a lot more HIV tests in the future.


I was wondering about that as well. I have a feeling they're just going to gloss over it. If they were going to deal with it, Robin would have expressed some concern by now.


----------



## craftassistant

Ok so what was the deal with Monica telling Jason to go clean up. I would think that Allan would be ok bc he would see that Jason was indeed helping them and trying to get them out. 

I think that will be a pretty painful scene between the two of them.

And what about Craig. I wonder who that woman was. And will we ever know what was in the briefcase?

Tomorrow should be good.. I am guessing Sonny/Carly will be back...and the wrap up of Allan will be happening. 

Ah dangit it will be Friday! LOL


----------



## JimSpence

Looks like Jason won't make it to Allan's side before he buys it.

Someone in Sam's past now knows where she is.

And more angst for Elizabeth.

What's Scott going to do?


----------



## Lori

I can't believe that the writers would rob us of that scene between Alan and Jason.

My guess is that they revive him, but his condition continues to deteriorate. Jason gets there just in time and is with him when he dies.

That's how *I* would write it, anyway.


----------



## PJO1966

Lori said:


> I can't believe that the writers would rob us of that scene between Alan and Jason.
> 
> My guess is that they revive him, but his condition continues to deteriorate. Jason gets there just in time and is with him when he dies.
> 
> That's how *I* would write it, anyway.


I think they're going to go with Alan dying before Jason gets there, thus providing up with Jason's guilt for weeks on end.


----------



## JimSpence

Yup, more angst.


----------



## craftassistant

I am going to start watching Guiding Light... Just kidding.

I really hope Jason gets to come back and speak with Allan. 

Today was kinda of bland. I wonder if Carly will find her ring. And when the heck is Jax coming back!


----------



## PJO1966

craftassistant said:


> Today was kinda of bland. I wonder if Carly will find her ring. And when the heck is Jax coming back!


I'm guessing Monday.


----------



## JimSpence

Time to settle in for a few weeks of angst. 

Jason's guilt about not being there.
Elizabeth's problem with telling Lucky about the baby's father.
The whole Quartermain clan.
Carly and Jax
Carly and Sonny.


----------



## craftassistant

I am so mad about today's episode. We had to wait 2.5 weeks for the stupid explosion crap and now the whole jason/allan and elizabeth/lucky saga..

grrr I am going to watch Food Network instead  

what did everyone else think?


----------



## PJO1966

JimSpence said:


> Time to settle in for a few weeks of angst.
> 
> Jason's guilt about not being there.
> Elizabeth's problem with telling Lucky about the baby's father.
> The whole Quartermain clan.
> Carly and Jax
> Carly and Sonny.


Elizabeth was just plain cruel asking Lucky to forgive her without telling him what she did.

I'm a little bummed that Alan died off-camera. He didn't even get a deathbed revelation like Tony seeing BJ. I hope at least they give him a decent montage of old and new footage.

Did anyone else see the commercial for Soap Opera Digest? How the hell are they going to bring back


Spoiler



Courtney?


----------



## craftassistant

I think that person is going elsewhere.. I have the magazine somewhere in this pile of stuff. I wil try locating ti and reading it. 

I bet they will send Allan off really nicely. Should be interesting in how Jason is going to handle this. And why was Emily there and not anyone else... Wacko Wacko Wacko..pop those writers upside the head!


----------



## craftassistant

SOAPNET ANNOUNCES FIRST ORIGINAL SCRIPTED DRAMA
GENERAL HOSPITAL: NIGHT SHIFT A WEEKLY CONTINUATION 
OF THE EMMY® AWARD WINNING, TOP RATED DAYTIME DRAMA GENERAL HOSPITAL 
FOUR ORIGINAL SPECIALS WILL ALSO PREMIERE THIS SPRING AND SUMMER

New Original Programming Will Join SOAPnet's Recent Acquisitions The O.C and One Tree Hill

SOAPnet has greenlit 13 episodes of its first serialized drama General Hospital: Night Shift, (working title) a storyline extension about the lives and loves of General Hospital's favorite characters during the night shift at the hospital. This is the first time a soap has extended its current storyline beyond what is seen in daytime.

http://soapnet.go.com/news/news_sn_programming.html

This is very interesting. I can't imagine it would go over well.


----------



## PJO1966

craftassistant said:


> SOAPNET ANNOUNCES FIRST ORIGINAL SCRIPTED DRAMA
> GENERAL HOSPITAL: NIGHT SHIFT A WEEKLY CONTINUATION
> OF THE EMMY® AWARD WINNING, TOP RATED DAYTIME DRAMA GENERAL HOSPITAL
> FOUR ORIGINAL SPECIALS WILL ALSO PREMIERE THIS SPRING AND SUMMER
> 
> New Original Programming Will Join SOAPnet's Recent Acquisitions The O.C and One Tree Hill
> 
> SOAPnet has greenlit 13 episodes of its first serialized drama General Hospital: Night Shift, (working title) a storyline extension about the lives and loves of General Hospital's favorite characters during the night shift at the hospital. This is the first time a soap has extended its current storyline beyond what is seen in daytime.
> 
> http://soapnet.go.com/news/news_sn_programming.html
> 
> This is very interesting. I can't imagine it would go over well.


I doubt it will be popular. Port Charles didn't do very well. What makes them think an evening spin-off will do any better than a daytime one?


----------



## craftassistant

Very True. I just thought it was wild. Just go with the people and don't be messign anyone up!

Anyone watch today? And where is Sam?


----------



## JimSpence

I haven't watched Tuesday's ep yet. I'll probably do a two hour marathon today.


----------



## PJO1966

I watched it. Some really great performances. The scenes with Tracy & Dillon, Jason & Edward, Jason & Monica, and Skye & Edward were all really well done.

I loved Alice nearly knocking Monica over... twice.


----------



## JimSpence

Time to get out the 2x4 and give Jax one upside the head.


----------



## craftassistant

so what do you all think about what Elizabeth is doing? 

Also I wonder if Jax and Alexis will hook up..lol

I have yet to watch today's


----------



## PJO1966

craftassistant said:


> so what do you all think about what Elizabeth is doing?
> 
> Also I wonder if Jax and Alexis will hook up..lol
> 
> I have yet to watch today's


Elizabeth is being downright cruel.


----------



## craftassistant

Yeah I am thinking this will be biting Elizabeth big time in May for sweeps 

I loved the scenes btwn Patrick and Robin Friday.

Ok and has Maxie been taking drugs or something so her brain is fried of any intelligence? She goes to Jax to get the dude a job in security? HELLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOO


----------



## PJO1966

craftassistant said:


> Yeah I am thinking this will be biting Elizabeth big time in May for sweeps
> 
> I loved the scenes btwn Patrick and Robin Friday.
> 
> Ok and has Maxie been taking drugs or something so her brain is fried of any intelligence? She goes to Jax to get the dude a job in security? HELLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOO


... and then says his name is Three? Yeah... she's pretty stupid.


----------



## craftassistant

I busted out laughing when she said Three...


----------



## PJO1966

Is anyone else disappointed that one of the workers at the MetroCourt didn't smack Sonny upside the head with a 2x4? He's acting more and more childish as time goes on.


----------



## JimSpence

Everyone of them needs a 2x4 at sometime in this show. 

Currently I see Sonny and Carly and Tracy and Maxie and Ric and Elizabeth needing one. 

When will the truth come out about that case?


----------



## PJO1966

I loved the flashbacks today. It really showed how much plastic surgery Monica has had over the years. She looked like a completely different person. It's also hard to remember that Alan was a hunk 30 years ago.


----------



## craftassistant

Yeah the flashbacks were great. 

But why would Sam not be there for Jason today? I totally don't get that...she loves him more than life but goes on an interview?

I just don't get what is going on with this show now..


----------



## PJO1966

So who is the father of Coop's friend? He looks an awful lot like Scott, but in both scenes where he was talking about his dad to Coop, they cut immediately to scenes with Luke. My money is on Scott being the father. What better angst for Luke than to have his daughter fall for Scott's son?

I love the idea of Tracy's guilty conscious conjuring up Alan's ghost.


----------



## stellie93

PJO1966 said:


> I love the idea of Tracy's guilty conscious conjuring up Alan's ghost.


:up:

Where is the lawyer who wrote Alan's will? Surely he knows it's been tampered with. It can't be that easy to change a will. (I know, it's a soap  )

I don't get the thing about Sam being a hero. Didn't she run out like 2 seconds before the place blew up? It didn't help anyone, and she saved her own skin.


----------



## PJO1966

Also, it was extremely out of character for her to miss Molly's custody hearing.


----------



## Lori

PJO1966 said:


> So who is the father of Coop's friend? He looks an awful lot like Scott, but in both scenes where he was talking about his dad to Coop, they cut immediately to scenes with Luke. My money is on Scott being the father. What better angst for Luke than to have his daughter fall for Scott's son?
> 
> I love the idea of Tracy's guilty conscious conjuring up Alan's ghost.


First, I want Lulu and Dillon. I suffered through what seemed like 73 YEARS of Dillon and the insufferable Georgie. I want my payoff. I DESERVE Dillon and Lulu. 

On the Cooper thing, the mags are implying that he is going to be related in some way to


Spoiler



Brenda. Why would his name be Cooper Barrett if it wasn't going to tie in some way to Brenda, and/or her return. Las Vegas getting renewed puts a crimp in that, as they have historically been reluctant to recast La Barrett, but they might be too far into a corner not to. Personally, I would be devastated, as Vanessa is *my girl*. But you deal.


----------



## cpalma

I rarely have a gripe with the writers tampering with history, but Lulu scenes on Friday had me shaking my head.

Suppose Lulu is 18 (first year of college), and Laura was in a catatonic state for 4 years. Lulu lamenting that she didn't know her mother very well, given the fact that 4 years ago, Lulu would have been about 14 makes me just want to yell at the writers.

Now if I just take into account that Lulu was about 7 when Genie left the show...THAT makes sense.


----------



## PJO1966

Pretty lame episode today. Not much of anything really happened.

If the new guy is indeed Scotty's son, it's really good casting. He looks just like him.


----------



## craftassistant

I haven't watched today's yet. Yeah I wonder who this guy is......does anyone know his name? I never seem to catch it..sigh.


----------



## PJO1966

I stumbled across some spoilers for next week on abc's forums. There are a lot of eye-rolling moments coming up.


----------



## JimSpence

craftassistant said:


> I haven't watched today's yet. Yeah I wonder who this guy is......does anyone know his name? I never seem to catch it..sigh.


Logan Hayes.

I like the fact that Alan is still around. I wonder how long that will last?


----------



## craftassistant

PJO1966 said:


> I stumbled across some spoilers for next week on abc's forums. There are a lot of eye-rolling moments coming up.


Does this mean Maxie is still her blonde self?


----------



## PJO1966

craftassistant said:


> Does this mean Maxie is still her blonde self?


You betcha.


----------



## JimSpence

Next week should be interesting.


----------



## craftassistant

Yeah probably so. I didn't really get into this week's episodes for some reason. 

I do wonder how Jason will "punish" Spinelli if at all


----------



## JimSpence

Anyone read the paper that Sam got?

Headline says : Real Estate Developer Bill Monroe and Wife Angie (pictured)

The text reads:
A suggestion that public hearings on applications be limited to one every six months was taken under advisement by the commision.
Many persons feel at this stage that some legal action is forthcoming, but it now became(?) common knowledge that there is pressure from the inside which will materially change the support of the case.
An immediate investigation is assured and indications are that some new light will be shed on the ...

(The text then repeats.)

Does this make any sense to the long time watchers of GH?
Any background that I'm unaware of?


----------



## PJO1966

I FFd through most of this episode. This doesn't bode well for my season pass.


----------



## stellie93

As far as I know this is all new, mysterious info on Sam's past. She's a hit man's girl friend--what could be worse than that?


----------



## JimSpence

Story threads to follow now.

- Sam/Angela
- Sam and Jason and Elizabeth and Lucky and the baby.
- Alexis and Rick and Molly custody.
- Jax and Carly and Jax.
- Alan driving Spanky nuts about the will.
- Scott - Lulu and Logan and Coop blackmail.
- Nicholas and Crane.
- Lorenzo and Sonny.
- Rick trying to get Sonny.

Did I miss any?


----------



## craftassistant

JimSpence said:


> Anyone read the paper that Sam got?
> 
> Headline says : Real Estate Developer Bill Monroe and Wife Angie (pictured)
> 
> The text reads:
> A suggestion that public hearings on applications be limited to one every six months was taken under advisement by the commision.
> Many persons feel at this stage that some legal action is forthcoming, but it now became(?) common knowledge that there is pressure from the inside which will materially change the support of the case.
> An immediate investigation is assured and indications are that some new light will be shed on the ...
> 
> (The text then repeats.)
> 
> Does this make any sense to the long time watchers of GH?
> Any background that I'm unaware of?


Wasn't Sam adopted or something or am I imagining that ? I missed the majority of last week's episodes. But honestly I am tired of the Jason/Elizabeth/Lucky stuff just let the baby out of the bag and have the fights begin. I also find it strange or rather interesting that Sam has been MIA with Jason. It is like his father never died etc.

Also how did Craig get into Nikolas's house etc. I completely missed all of that.


----------



## PJO1966

craftassistant said:


> Wasn't Sam adopted or something or am I imagining that ? I missed the majority of last week's episodes. But honestly I am tired of the Jason/Elizabeth/Lucky stuff just let the baby out of the bag and have the fights begin. I also find it strange or rather interesting that Sam has been MIA with Jason. It is like his father never died etc.


Not only that, but she hasn't been to see Alexis since she lost custody of Molly. I think the new writers are a little lost.


----------



## craftassistant

Ok so did everyone see today's episode? With the picture at the end of the show? And who the heck is this talk show person. I am so lost on this show now...it seems unreal now. I mean the hostage situation was so real and complex yet you could follow it! 

Also did everyone see the Alcazar is leaving. I jsut think the writers are leaving so many older people out and focusing on the young people, which is fine..but it seems all over the map.

I wonder if I could go cold turkey


----------



## PJO1966

craftassistant said:


> Ok so did everyone see today's episode? With the picture at the end of the show? And who the heck is this talk show person. I am so lost on this show now...it seems unreal now. I mean the hostage situation was so real and complex yet you could follow it!
> 
> Also did everyone see the Alcazar is leaving. I jsut think the writers are leaving so many older people out and focusing on the young people, which is fine..but it seems all over the map.
> 
> I wonder if I could go cold turkey


I've done it before, but it wasn't quite cold turkey. I followed recaps on-line before stopping that completely.


----------



## PJO1966

It's now obvious that the writers were being cute when they came up with Craig's name...

James Craig: Daniel Craig played James Bond. Now his alias is Brosnan... as in Pierce?


----------



## JimSpence

As I mentioned in an earlier post!

MY HEADS HURTS.

Just how long are we to suffer through Mr. Craig?

How many aliases does Sam have?


----------



## PJO1966

JimSpence said:


> As I mentioned in an earlier post!
> 
> MY HEADS HURTS.
> 
> Just how long are we to suffer through Mr. Craig?
> 
> How many aliases does Sam have?


Now you know what I was referring to back on the 13th when I said:



PJO1966 said:


> I stumbled across some spoilers for next week on abc's forums. There are a lot of eye-rolling moments coming up.


I was specifically referring to the Craig/Robin/Nicolas storyline. Actually at the moment, the only scenes I've been enjoying have been with Jax and Alexis.


----------



## JimSpence

I want to see Nicholas take out Craig and then have Robin and Patrick working together to cure Nicholas. But, then I don't have the imagination of the writers.


----------



## PJO1966

JimSpence said:


> I want to see Nicholas take out Craig and then have Robin and Patrick working together to cure Nicholas. But, then I don't have the imagination of the writers.


No... I'm sure Robin and Nicolas will actually develop feelings for each other.


----------



## craftassistant

PJO1966 said:


> No... I'm sure Robin and Nicolas will actually develop feelings for each other.


I think your theory started on Friday. So I am taking it that Logan must be Scott's son based on a chat with Maxie.

This show needs to get to May for the sweeps maybe the storylines will get more tolerable.


----------



## PJO1966

craftassistant said:


> I think your theory started on Friday. So I am taking it that Logan must be Scott's son based on a chat with Maxie.
> 
> This show needs to get to May for the sweeps maybe the storylines will get more tolerable.


Yup... Logan is going to turn out to be Scott's son. That's some damn good casting.


----------



## stellie93

He really does look a lot like Scott, doesn't he? I wondered if he was related. And his mannerisms remind me of Scotty as a kid.


----------



## craftassistant

I do have to say that I am liking Lulu's hair these days. She is looking more like a teenager/precollege kid. I forgot how old is she supposed to be these days.

Also were are the Qs? The whole Alcazar/Skye storyline is getting wacked too. I wonder if Skye is going to try to take over the town etc. Yeah I see Edward loving her more and more then!


----------



## JimSpence

Sam = Angela = Susan = Linda = ?

How many more aliases will she have?

Where's Luke?

Again I say. My head hurts.


----------



## stellie93

I love that Alan turned up again today. He's getting more camera time dead than he did alive. 

The thing with Sam's past better get good quick--I'm losing interest. Why become a TV star if you're hiding a criminal past? duh


----------



## JimSpence

So it seems that Sam's aliases plot is getting some prime time. 

I wish they would "finalize" the Mr. Craig plotline.

When will Lucky figure "it" out?


----------



## PJO1966

I haven't watched the last three episodes. I think I'm ready to cancel my season pass. I really don't care about any of the current storylines.


----------



## JimSpence

A lot has happened this week, especially Thurs & Fri. You might want to record this week from SoapNet.

A few things spoilerized because this thread isn't episode specific.


Spoiler



Spinelli is a still conflicted.
We now know Lorenzo is in "covert ops", just who's is unknown.
Sunny and Jason were ambushed.


----------



## PJO1966

JimSpence said:


> A lot has happened this week, especially Thurs & Fri. You might want to record this week from SoapNet.
> 
> A few things spoilerized because this thread isn't episode specific.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Spinelli is a still conflicted.
> We now know Lorenzo is in "covert ops", just who's is unknown.
> Sunny and Jason were ambushed.


I've gone cold turkey. I deleted the episodes I hadn't watched as well as the season pass.


----------



## PJO1966

I'm still not watching, but I had to share this. I went out to dinner with a few friends on Saturday night. Apparently 4 good-looking guys sat down somewhere behind me. When we got up to leave I noticed that two of them were Logan & Milo. I didn't recognize the other two.


----------



## PJO1966

Continuing to talk to myself, this week I'm working at the studios where GH is shot.


----------



## Graymalkin

I was home yesterday, and had run out of stuff on TiVo to watch, so I took a gander at this.

When did the actress playing Monica get her face lifted? Or is that an entirely new actress? She looks totally different.

I'm tired of Sam. Kelly Monaco may be one of my favorite 1990s Playmates, but she can't act.


----------



## PJO1966

Graymalkin said:


> I was home yesterday, and had run out of stuff on TiVo to watch, so I took a gander at this.
> 
> When did the actress playing Monica get her face lifted? Or is that an entirely new actress? She looks totally different.
> 
> I'm tired of Sam. Kelly Monaco may be one of my favorite 1990s Playmates, but she can't act.


It's the same actress. I think Leslie Charleson has had several facelifts. She's scary. She looks fine when she's smiling, but Monica doesn't get to do much of that.


----------



## stellie93

They should have killled off Monica instead of Alan. At least he's a little funny. 

If Sam really did the stuff they said she did today, we should be getting rid of her. But then no one ever goes to prison on a soap. 

Actually there are 3 cute new guys on the show--the 2 war vets, and Mr. Craig. I'm having trouble getting into their stories, tho.


----------



## PJO1966

PJO1966 said:


> Continuing to talk to myself, this week I'm working at the studios where GH is shot.


No GH sightings today, but I did see a bunch of people from Gray's Anatomy. They were shooting today.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

Graymalkin said:


> I was home yesterday, and had run out of stuff on TiVo to watch, so I took a gander at this.
> 
> When did the actress playing Monica get her face lifted? Or is that an entirely new actress? She looks totally different.
> 
> I'm tired of Sam. Kelly Monaco may be one of my favorite 1990s Playmates, but she can't act.


Same Monica, just with many many facelifts.

I don't care if Kelly Monaco can act. Do you really worry about it? I just look and enjoy.

I should read this and find out what's been happening. I'm so bored with the show that I keep deleting them from my bedroom Tivo. Aside from killing of Alan Q, what else big has happened lately?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

PJO1966 said:


> I haven't watched the last three episodes. I think I'm ready to cancel my season pass. I really don't care about any of the current storylines.


It hasn't really been interesting since the mid 80's. It really went downhill when the Mob became the central theme with Sonny as the lead. At least when Duke Lavery was the crime lord it still had some class.


----------



## JimSpence

I haven't watched that long, so I don't know a lot of backstory.

I like Sam's acting a whole lot better than Sonny's.

Sam's new hairdo is attractive.


----------



## PJO1966

First GH sighting... Sonny pulled up in a Maserati! How much are they paying him?!


----------



## Graymalkin

From what I can tell, he makes "close to" $1 million a year. Soap salaries have actually gone _down_ in the past 10 years due to budget cuts.


----------



## craftassistant

Wow PJ I am jealous you saw him! 


Ok I just watched today's episode. I just want to know what corner they pulled the two thugs off of to "kill/threaten/whatever" Jason and Sam etc. They were the worst actors I have ever seen! 

Also there is supposedly a surprise guest at the wedding next week........mmm Brenda? 

Hopefully May Sweeps will be better....bc Gh and All My Children have SUCKED this month!


----------



## PJO1966

craftassistant said:


> Wow PJ I am jealous you saw him!
> 
> Ok I just watched today's episode. I just want to know what corner they pulled the two thugs off of to "kill/threaten/whatever" Jason and Sam etc. They were the worst actors I have ever seen!
> 
> Also there is supposedly a surprise guest at the wedding next week........mmm Brenda?
> 
> Hopefully May Sweeps will be better....bc Gh and All My Children have SUCKED this month!


They're shooting something outside right now, I'm assuming it's for sweeps. I saw Patrick and Garcia standing around an ambulance. They're shooting it right out in the parking lot.


----------



## PJO1966

They're still out there shooting. The ambulence is gone and they have a bunch of green screens set up... just saw Max & Spinelli hanging out.


----------



## JimSpence

IMO, Carly is getting ready for another mental breakdown.

Okay, I just finished today's episode and there is a big revelation at the end.

Big Spoiler.


Spoiler



Mr. Craig is Jax's big brother.



Okay, this has been conjectured, but now we know.


----------



## PJO1966

JimSpence said:


> Okay, I just finished today's episode and there is a big revelation at the end.
> 
> Big Spoiler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Craig is Jax's big brother.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, this has been conjectured, but now we know.


----------



## Lori

PJO1966 said:


>


Okay, seriously. How, exactly? How is this possible?


----------



## craftassistant

I can't believ who Mr Craig is. And wouldn't Alexis know who he is...you know being who she is? 

Wonder if they will solve the Coop/Logan saga too.


----------



## craftassistant

So did anyone watch today's episode yet? I thought the whole Carly thing was good. I am so glad Jason came back.

can't wait for the wedding fireworks tomorrow!


----------



## JimSpence

Well, there wasn't too many fireworks.


----------



## stellie93

Ok--I had an illness in my family and didn't watch GH for 2 weeks. It seemed like I missed very little, but who is Mr. Craig?


----------



## JimSpence

Mr. Craig is the one who held the Metro Court hostage a few weeks ago.

And we have just discovered that he is Jax's older brother.


----------



## Graymalkin

Didn't Jax already have a big brother, Jasper?


----------



## JimSpence

Jax is his last name, Jasper is his first name.

So Mr. Craig is Jerry Jax.

Edit to fix bad memory.


----------



## craftassistant

Um isn't Mr Craig: Jerry Jax and Jax is Jasper Jax.

Now I want them to explain the new face of Jerry/Mr. Craig. Now I understand why Alexis didn't recognize him. 

Thank goodness it is now May sweeps...something good might be happening..lol


----------



## Graymalkin

Oh, right, Jerry was Jasper's big brother. It's been a long time since I've watched this show with any regularity.


----------



## PJO1966

So Mr. Craig = Jerry? When I read here that he was Jax's brother, I assumed that it was another brother Jax didn't know about. Stuff like this makes me glad I don't watch anymore.


----------



## cpalma

Well if any of you watched all the time   you would realize that Mr. Craig said to Nicholas on a previous episode (when Nicholas asked why he just didn't take the money and change his face to get a new life) that he has already changed his face and wasn't about to change it again--just yet.

I don't read spoilers of any kind and was rather shocked when it turned out that Craig was Jerry.

I'm trying to remember the relationship Jerry had with Alexis in the past. I know he was engaged to Bobby (wasn't he a run-a-way groom?). Funny how Jane easily recognized Jerry from his mannerisms. Parents can do that sort of thing. It actually kind of makes me care about him a little bit. When did he get so cold-hearted. Shooting at people point-blank--people he knows! That is the only thing that is weird.

I loved that Carly and Jax got married and they have stopped the back and forth with Sonny and Carly. If they could just stop the Liz/Jason/Lucky/Baby stuff, I would have no problem with the show as it is now.

I like Coop and Logan. I like Logan's chemistry with Lulu and it looks like the next generation is ready to move on. Looks like Georgie will be left out of that loop. My speculation (not based on anything but years of soap watching) is that Logan is Scottie's kid, but from what time frame I have no idea!! He had one daughter from Dominique (little Carly Schroeder was adorable), but I don't remember him having any other children, so perhaps I'm wrong, or soap history re-writes are not out of the realm of possibility.


----------



## PJO1966

Scotty did come and go from GH often. Logan probably was conceived during one of the many times Scotty was living out of Port Charles. I didn't realize that Jerry/Craig had changed his face. I guess that makes it a little more believable in a soapy kind of way.


----------



## stellie93

Karen Wecksler (sp) from Port Charles was Scott's daughter, wasn't she? And she was dragged in out of nowhere.

I remember the old Jerry, and I wonder how he lost 70 lbs and a foot of height?


----------



## PJO1966

stellie93 said:


> Karen Wecksler (sp) from Port Charles was Scott's daughter, wasn't she? And she was dragged in out of nowhere.
> 
> I remember the old Jerry, and I wonder how he lost 70 lbs and a foot of height?


I didn't know Karen was Scotty's daughter, but I think I only saw the first year of Port Charles.


----------



## JimSpence

So, Nicholas is dying, Elizabeth is dying, Lucky may get shot by Mr Craig. Michael has met Jerry. Sam is about to spill the beans. 

Sweeps week should be good.


----------



## craftassistant

Yeah sweeps are looking up. I am hoping that Amelia gets taken out or something. And what was up with Alcazar with baby Lila on Friday. Hang that man by his toenails and let him bleed to death..grr


----------



## craftassistant

So yesterday was an interesting day. So I am guessing by the end of the week Jason won't be able to handle not being able to be the baby's father. Interesting that they chose a son and not daughter for the baby. 

I am curious as this relationshiop with Sonny and this new high maintence magazine chick.


----------



## cpalma

I'm just glad that it looks like they are going to let Sonny move along!

Sweeps should be very good!!


----------



## craftassistant

Yeah this new chick in town from his past should be interesting.

So anyone else watching?


----------



## JimSpence

Yeah, I'm still watching but I wonder why some days.
Oh yeah, Sam!

I wish they would get off the Spinelli angst.

And why didn't Patrick or Robin just kill Craig (Jerry) right there in the hospital room? Once, the others realize he's the Metro Court bomber, no one would care (except maybe Ric). I'm sure Sonny could make the money transfer thing disappear. 

Maybe, it will be Jax that takes out his brother. Talk about angst.


----------



## PJO1966

I actually watched yesterday for the first time in a few weeks. I'm fine with not watching again.


----------



## JimSpence

Sam knows about Jason's deception regarding Elizabeth's baby.
As does Amelia.

Carly knows who Jerry Jax is.


----------



## PJO1966

JimSpence said:


> Sam knows about Jason's deception regarding Elizabeth's baby.
> As does Amelia.
> 
> Carly knows who Jerry Jax is.


All that happened today? Big episode.


----------



## craftassistant

Yeah it was a good episode.

How did Carly figure out Jerry is Craig? I guess I missed Friday's reveal. I know she was struggling with Jason today and to tell him or not. 

I just wonder how Jax will deal with this. 

Wonder who tells Lucky he isn't the baby's daddy.


----------



## Cattie_Brie

craftassistant said:


> Yeah it was a good episode.
> 
> How did Carly figure out Jerry is Craig? I guess I missed Friday's reveal. I know she was struggling with Jason today and to tell him or not.
> 
> I just wonder how Jax will deal with this.
> 
> Wonder who tells Lucky he isn't the baby's daddy.


I haven't seen an episode in 2 weeks, but according to the recaps, she had some surveillance stills from the Metro Court. Michael saw them and pointed out Jerry.

Now that it's getting good again, I think I'll delete the first week I missed and just jump in to last week.


----------



## JimSpence

craftassistant said:


> Yeah it was a good episode.
> 
> How did Carly figure out Jerry is Craig? I guess I missed Friday's reveal. I know she was struggling with Jason today and to tell him or not.
> 
> I just wonder how Jax will deal with this.
> 
> Wonder who tells Lucky he isn't the baby's daddy.


A picture of Mr. Craig taken during the hostage crisis was shown to Carly. Later, Carly was talking to Morgan and he said it was Jerry. Game over.

Since Sam is blabbing the fact about the baby to Amelia, it will get to Lucky.


----------



## JimSpence

Just so this thread gets bumped to the first page.

Who's going to kill Mr. Craig (aka Jerry Jax)?

I think it will be Sam. Or is that too obvious?


----------



## craftassistant

Yeah it will be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## PJO1966

craftassistant said:


> Yeah it will be interesting to see how this plays out.


Have they explained how Jerry's Australian accent morphed into an English accent?


----------



## JimSpence

Soaps don't have to explain these things.


----------



## craftassistant

I think PJ it was a free upgrade with his plastic surgery  Or it came with the actor upgrade haha.

But the next week should prove good. I am so glad the whole Sam/Amelia thing is almost over.


----------



## JimSpence

craftassistant said:


> ...
> But the next week should prove good. I am so glad the whole Sam/Amelia thing is almost over.


Don't bet on it. In the world of GH, it could take a couple of weeks before the dust settles on that.


----------



## JimSpence

Not only is the dust not settling but the writers keep stirring it up. 

Will they please end the Mr. Craig/Jerry Jax theme? It just got really ridiculous today.


----------



## PJO1966

JimSpence said:


> Not only is the dust not settling but the writers keep stirring it up.
> 
> Will they please end the Mr. Craig/Jerry Jax theme? It just got really ridiculous today.


I watched today too. It was a bit much. Poor Mac.


----------



## JimSpence

Let's see now, Carly, Nicholas, Elizabeth, Jax, and Alexis should all be thrown in jail, regardless of good intentions.

Is Spinelli off the show now?


----------



## JimSpence

To answer my own question.

Nope, Spinelli is still there.

This is getting so convoluted my head hurts.


----------



## JimSpence

I guess no one is still watching.

Anyway, the Friday cliffhanger had Jake disappearing and making the viewer think it was Sam. 

I think it will be Maureen.


----------



## PJO1966

JimSpence said:


> I guess no one is still watching.
> 
> Anyway, the Friday cliffhanger had Jake disappearing and making the viewer think it was Sam.
> 
> I think it will be Maureen.


I actually watched yesterday.


----------



## craftassistant

Who is Maureen..do you mean Amelia? 

This show is just getting wacky. I still watch and thought that May would be better. I am ready for Sam to be gone or return to normal. 

I see that Jason is going to be on Night Shift on Soapnet. Seems like alot of the cast is moving there. I also saw that Dylan is leaving the show. Which is a disappoint he is a fun character and actor.


----------



## JimSpence

Maureen is the one that Sam interviewed for the Everyday Heroes TV show. The woman who was only able to save one child in a fire.


----------



## craftassistant

ohhhhhhh ok I didn't know her name!


----------



## PJO1966

I had another sighting yesterday at ABC... Laura Wright (Carly). The camera does not do her justice at all. She's stunning.


----------



## JimSpence

When will GH go HD?


----------



## byte_me123

JimSpence said:


> Let's see now, Carly, Nicholas, Elizabeth, Jax, and Alexis should all be thrown in jail, regardless of good intentions.
> 
> Is Spinelli off the show now?


 One can only hope. He's THE most annoying char. on the show. When ever he show's up and starts this babbling of his, set goes off and I go out side.


----------



## byte_me123

JimSpence said:


> Soaps don't have to explain these things.


True like why is the emergency room on the 10th floor?


----------



## JimSpence

That's not the 10th floor it's the 10 floor.


Spoiler



As in binary 10.


Still doesn't make sense though does it?

I'm now leaning toward Amelia as being the kidnapper so that Sam gets blamed.


----------



## craftassistant

Ok who watched today with Sam's freak out. Is she going to tell Lucky? 

I thought Elizabeth was going to deck Sam when she came to visit Elizabeth. WOW


----------



## PJO1966

I didn't watch, but yesterday's ABC sightings... Jason, without his slick helmet hair. He looks *much *better without all the crap in his hair. Also, Edward was driving three passengers in his Prius. I didn't get a look at the passengers.


----------



## JimSpence

I just got caught up through today, and it seems that I called it.


JimSpence said:


> I think it will be Maureen.


The one who kidnapped Jake that is.

Finally, Jason finds out that Sam knows he's Jake's father and Sam told Jason about her past.

So is Logan really Scott's son as we surmised a while back?


----------



## JimSpence

JimSpence said:


> So is Logan really Scott's son as we surmised a while back?


Yup.

And Amelia, Jason, and Sam know that Maureen took Jake!


----------



## PJO1966

I actually watched today. This was the non-helmet hair I saw Jason sporting on the lot last week.


----------



## craftassistant

PJ! How are you ..come see us in WAYT! 

I just watched GH today...shoudl be interesting next week. When will Lucky find out!


----------



## PJO1966

craftassistant said:


> PJ! How are you ..come see us in WAYT!
> 
> I just watched GH today...shoudl be interesting next week. When will Lucky find out!


I'm a little WAYTed out. I'll be back.


----------



## JimSpence

I hope this passes quickly. The fact that Dr Noah Drake looks like some famous rock star. 

Here's a question for all of you GH fans (all three or four of us). 

Which current plot line interests you the most?

And which one the least?


----------



## Crobinzine

I like the Jerry Jax/ Mr. Craig SL.


----------



## cpalma

Sorry I don't get here more often.

Best SL at the moment for me: not much, really. Carly/Jerry and Carly/Jerry/Jax seems to be getting interesting. Sonny/Kate nee Connie also seems good.

Worst SL atm: The deconstruction of Sam and Jason's love story. I find it hard to believe that after fighting so hard to be together that Sam would be acting this way, especially given her history of losing a child. The fact that Jason is Jake's father also pisses me off, however, it gives the actors some great scenes, especially Becky Herbst.


----------



## JimSpence

Why do I keep getting confused about who's related to who and who was married to who?


----------



## PJO1966

JimSpence said:


> Why do I keep getting confused about who's related to who and who was married to who?


See the Family Tree.


----------



## JimSpence

Thanks!


----------



## JimSpence

So Patty Halliwell is back!

All in all, things are getting weird.


----------



## PJO1966

Who's Patty Halliwell?


----------



## PJO1966

PJO1966 said:


> Who's Patty Halliwell?


Never mind... I didn't think about her Charmed name. She was Ana long before she was Patty.


----------



## JimSpence

PJO1966 said:


> Never mind... I didn't think about her Charmed name. She was Ana long before she was Patty.


I knew that, but I'm only a recent GH junkie.


----------



## craftassistant

Has anyone watched Nightshift on Soapnet? It premiered last week. Very interesting. I can't quite figure it all out.


----------



## JimSpence

Nope, I only use SoapNet when GH gets messed up, usually by breaking news.


----------



## PJO1966

What the hell is up with this Noah Drake look-alike crap? Is it just an excuse so we can see Rick Springfield perform? I haven't watched in a little while, but they showed a scene on The Soup.


----------



## Cattie_Brie

craftassistant said:


> Has anyone watched Nightshift on Soapnet? It premiered last week. Very interesting. I can't quite figure it all out.


I have the premiere recorded, but I'm not sure if I am going to watch. I can't quite deal with the fact that things that happen to a character on NS won't appear on GH. For example:


Spoiler



Jason is in Pentonville on GH. On NS, he's running around taking Spinelli to the ER. Spinelli shot himself in the foot on NS after the set up about being more macho on GH.



I can handle that they were recorded out of sequnce so Maxie's hair is longer on NS than on GH or that Jason's hair is still slicked back (yuck!) on NS. Maybe it will get better when NS isn't dependant on GH for storyline spinoff and the characters don't crossover as much. I read somewhere that the writing is pretty good, so maybe it will be ok.



PJO1966 said:


> What the hell is up with this Noah Drake look-alike crap? Is it just an excuse so we can see Rick Springfield perform? I haven't watched in a little while, but they showed a scene on The Soup.


That's my theory. :down:


----------



## betts4

Just checking in to see how GH is fairing. It's been awhile.


----------



## JimSpence

Well, it's more confusing than ever.


----------



## cpalma

I think the Noah/Eli thing is just light summer fare and it is also giving the cast members that are on GH-NS time off to film the night-time episode. More screen time for Noah, means less screen time for others.


----------



## cpalma

Can I ask a question? Do you like GH?

I rarely visit message boards relating to GH because most of the folks have nothing good to say about the show. They hate everyone and sometimes get nasty and forget the actor is not the character. I happen to like GH. Do I get disappointed in the writing? Sure, but I still like my show.

So do you like GH?


----------



## PJO1966

As long as Eli is not an alien like in the Grant Andrews/Putnam storyline...


----------



## JimSpence

Where/when is Nightshift shown again? I can't find it on DirecTV's guide for Soapnet.


----------



## cpalma

JimSpence said:


> Where/when is Nightshift shown again? I can't find it on DirecTV's guide for Soapnet.


First run airs Thurs. night 11:00pm EST. It is repeated throughout the week.


----------



## JimSpence

Found it! I was searching for "Nightshift", It should have been "General Hospital: Nightshift". I didn't think of using a wildcard for the prefix.


----------



## craftassistant

Ok so who watched the other day with Kate and Sonny. I was so dying laughing that episode. 

The show is getting better with the comedic effect and so forth.


----------



## JimSpence

Well, I've caught up on the last few episodes. 

Jason's trial is going badly.
Jake's parentage may be revealed during the trial.
Jax is being held somewhere.
Carly is helping Jerry.


----------



## PJO1966

I just realized I didn't post about my latest sightings on Monday. I worked at ABC. I was on my way into the building on Monday and Mac was coming out. He started walking backwards talking to somebody behind him. He was all over the place and I couldn't tell which way to go. When he turned around I was right there. I muttered a "sorry" and he tapped me on the shoulder. It's been a while since we've seen Mac smile on camera. I had forgotten what a great smile he has.

I brought my lunch so I sat outside and ate. I saw Edward get in his Prius and drive off to lunch. I saw Jason with Spinelli coming back from lunch, and Carly stopping to talk to them on her way out. I also saw a bunch of Grey's Anatomy people while I sat there.

I love working at ABC. I just wish it happened more often.


----------



## PJO1966

Oh yeah, I saw Jax as well. He looks much younger when he's not in his business suit.


----------



## JimSpence

So Jerry has covert ops faking Lorenzo's voice. And, it was mentioned a while back that Lorenzo was into some kind of covert ops. There's still a possibility that Lorenzo is alive. (Probably not!)

Kate/Connie is falling for Sonny.

Sam's got her eyes on Lucky.


----------



## JimSpence

Doesn't Carly learn from her mistakes?

And, Sam's a ***** now.

Oh yeah, Spinelli's speech habits are getting really old.


----------



## craftassistant

PJ I envy you and all your sightings 

Ok for those that haven't watched General Hospital:Nightshift you totally have to watch it on Sunday I think at 2pm they are having a marathon of the 6 episodes that have been shown. It is on Soapnet. You have to search for General Hospital Nightshift to find it on the tivo 

It is so freaking funny. It is kinda of a behind the scenes before it comes to light on GH show. I have literally been laughing out loud about some of the stuff. The best is Jason's probation with him working as a janitor at the hospital! I mean come on! But it gives lots of background stuff to other stories.

Plus the whole Robin/Patrick pg thing this week on GH had a back story on Nightshift. 

Kate and Sonny are cracking me up. I like Kate and her all I high up endedness, bc the truth about her is going to come out sooner or later.


----------



## JimSpence

I have been watching NS and find it quite different. The two shows have some of the same characters, but they are in an alternate universe. Heck, Jason's a janitor on NS, but just got off the murder charge on GH. Maxie walking around in GH, yet is in cardiac arrest on NS. Patrick and Robin are working both days and nights. 

A question for GH. Which character do you feel sorry for right now? I'd have to say Lucky right now. He's the only one that doesn't know what's going on.


----------



## craftassistant

JimSpence said:


> I have been watching NS and find it quite different. The two shows have some of the same characters, but they are in an alternate universe. Heck, Jason's a janitor on NS, but just got off the murder charge on GH. Maxie walking around in GH, yet is in cardiac arrest on NS. Patrick and Robin are working both days and nights.
> 
> A question for GH. Which character do you feel sorry for right now? I'd have to say Lucky right now. He's the only one that doesn't know what's going on.


Yeah but Jason is on probation for a different crime..not murder... it is a little off..but I find it incredibly funny and laughing out aloud alot. I mean come on Spinelli.......shooting himself, creating a Stone Cold game etc.

Feeling sorry for any of the characters.....uh I guess Lucky.. but I have a feeling he and Sam will end up in bed.


----------



## JimSpence

Since I was late to the GH game, I've been reading the character bios on Wikipedia. Talk about convoluted story lines, I was getting a headache trying to keep track of who was marrying or bedding who.


----------



## craftassistant

Welcome to the world of soaps Jim! 

My friend and I were talking today about NS and GH..she was laughing about JAson doing probabtion on NS while on GH he is in jail during his trial... I said helloooooooooo this is Hollywood


----------



## Lori

JimSpence said:


> Doesn't Carly learn from her mistakes?


Nope. That's what makes her Carly.


----------



## JimSpence

Watched the last few episodes and now my head hurts.


----------



## PJO1966

JimSpence said:


> Watched the last few episodes and now my head hurts.


I guess I'm overdue to go to ABC.com and read up.


----------



## JimSpence

Things are heating up again.
Ric's father is in town, who is also Kate's former (current) lover.
He's a lawyer for another crime boss and is dealing with Jerry.


And, my head still hurts.


----------



## JimSpence

Things are getting really hot!

Especially between Lucky and Sam. 

BTW, my head still hurts trying to keep everything straight.


----------



## craftassistant

Ok so is anyone watching this show still?

I am so glad Luke is coming back this week! Nikolas is well just going bonkers.

I am liking the Kate storyline


----------



## JimSpence

Yeah, I'm still here and a lot has happened in the last month.
Typical soap scripts. Too many little plots going on right now.


----------



## JimSpence

It's been awhile. 

It looks like Trevor Lansing is the real force in Zacchara's organization.


----------



## craftassistant

I have yet to see today's but it seems that way from Friday's show. I can't wait to see what happens between Sonny and Mr. Z today. I was shocked Johnny sent him to his father's room. 

What do you think of Robin's quest for a sperm donor? They really are pulling lots of things from Night Shift now that it is over.


----------



## JimSpence

Wait until you see who's playing Mr. Z. He does a great job.

That Robin is in search of sperm is a great diversion.

Who's making Nicholas crazy?

I wonder when Kelly will get back from vacation? I need me some Sam.  Just saw tomorrow's preview. Looks like I get my wish.


----------



## craftassistant

No clue on Nicholas...probably a brain tumor..cancer. Where is little Spencer too. and Jerry seems to have disappeared since his stabbing.

Or didn't he have amnesia years ago from the blast at a hotel and went missing........maybe he has having sideaffects from that again


----------



## stellie93

I love the scene where Liz tells Robin she should get an anonymous sperm donor. Duh. And Robin's smart enough to be a doctor?


----------



## JimSpence

So who's going to get rid of Anthony Zacchara?

Could Johnny finally have enough and do it?
Especially if Lulu's life is in danger.
Maybe, Lulu will do it, albeit accidentally.
Or maybe Luke.

Obviously, Sonny would be the first choice to do it, but that's too obvious. 

I suspect that Trevor would do it after trying to get rid of Sonny wanting to take over both mobs.

It looks like Carly is going to be even more upset now.
It's time that Sonny went on vacation.


----------



## stellie93

It's always convenient to have a masked ball so the bad guys can sneak in undetected.


----------



## PJO1966

I forgot to mention, I had an Elizabeth sighting on Thursday. She drives a big Lexus SUV.


----------



## craftassistant

PJO1966 said:


> I forgot to mention, I had an Elizabeth sighting on Thursday. She drives a big Lexus SUV.


of course she does..she has one kidlet 

I was wondering if you had any sightings.

honestly I have enjoyed GH lately. The whole Nicholas thing is stupid, but I am loving Kate/Sonny.

Also I am liking how they are tying in everything from NightShift now to the daytime hours.


----------



## PJO1966

craftassistant said:


> of course she does..she has one kidlet
> 
> I was wondering if you had any sightings.
> 
> honestly I have enjoyed GH lately. The whole Nicholas thing is stupid, but I am loving Kate/Sonny.
> 
> Also I am liking how they are tying in everything from NightShift now to the daytime hours.


Most of my sightings were Grey's Anatomy people.

I was looking at recaps of GH and I realized I didn't know who half the people were. I do have a favor though, when you guys who still watch see new bumpers before and after the commercials, please let me know. These are the shots of the actors turning and posing while you hear a voiceover say "you're watching General Hospital". That was what I was working on on Monday. There were a few I didn't do. Apparently the clips of Bobbie, Luke, and Carly needed additional touching up. Luke looked like death. It will be interesting to see what they do.


----------



## JimSpence

Dang, the women of GH dress up nicely!!!

I hate shows that start with a scene and then go back to earlier. And, just like the hotel hostage arc, this will take a few days (weeks?) to finish.


----------



## craftassistant

PJO1966 said:


> Most of my sightings were Grey's Anatomy people.
> 
> I was looking at recaps of GH and I realized I didn't know who half the people were. I do have a favor though, when you guys who still watch see new bumpers before and after the commercials, please let me know. These are the shots of the actors turning and posing while you hear a voiceover say "you're watching General Hospital". That was what I was working on on Monday. There were a few I didn't do. Apparently the clips of Bobbie, Luke, and Carly needed additional touching up. Luke looked like death. It will be interesting to see what they do.


ok I haven't seen any of these. Are they supposed to be airing now or much later like for November Sweeps?

Is this going to be like on USA with Monk/Closer taking up the bottom right side of my screen  But I am glad you are getting a job out of it


----------



## PJO1966

craftassistant said:


> ok I haven't seen any of these. Are they supposed to be airing now or much later like for November Sweeps?
> 
> Is this going to be like on USA with Monk/Closer taking up the bottom right side of my screen  But I am glad you are getting a job out of it


I watched yesterday and they were still using the old ones. I don't know when the new ones will start. These are not those annoying things on the bottom of the screen. They are full screen and have the actors doing their thing while you hear them say things like "You're watching General Hospital" or "Stay tuned for scenes from the next...".


----------



## craftassistant

mmm now I will have to pay better attention


----------



## JimSpence

Sonny is back!


----------



## Johncv

Now that the writers strike is a given, how many weeks of General Hospital do we have left, anyone know??


----------



## craftassistant

I didn't think it affected soaps, just late night talk shows etc.

MMM must investigate.

So anyone have any clue who stabbed Ric? What about Coop think he is the one responsible for the murder of Latica?


----------



## JimSpence

It may have been redirection, but the prime candidate (from the viewer's perspective) for stabbing Ric is Tony Zacchara. Of course, Nicholas will be suspect, since they don't know Tony is on the island.


----------



## PJO1966

craftassistant said:


> I didn't think it affected soaps, just late night talk shows etc.
> 
> MMM must investigate.
> 
> So anyone have any clue who stabbed Ric? What about Coop think he is the one responsible for the murder of Latica?


I read something today that said the soaps should have enough episodes to air until the end of the year. I also read that Prospect Studios is one of the picketing locations. That's where they shoot GH and where I go when I work for ABC. Assuming they're still going to need me for the last week of the month, I'm going to have to cross a picket line to get in.


----------



## alyssa

I crossed a picket line once. It's something I vividly remember to this day 20 years later.<sigh>


----------



## craftassistant

PJO1966 said:


> I read something today that said the soaps should have enough episodes to air until the end of the year. I also read that Prospect Studios is one of the picketing locations. That's where they shoot GH and where I go when I work for ABC. Assuming they're still going to need me for the last week of the month, I'm going to have to cross a picket line to get in.


PJ good luck! Should be interesting to say the least.


----------



## JETarpon

PJO1966 said:


> Assuming they're still going to need me for the last week of the month, I'm going to have to cross a picket line to get in.


Curse at them and tell them they are a bunch of of selfish wankers,.


----------



## craftassistant

OMG did anyone watch today? This is going to be an amazing rest of the month I think. How this all will unravel will be totally interesting.


----------



## PJO1966

I watched yesterday's. They mentioned that a bunch of people died... anybody major?


----------



## craftassistant

PJO1966 said:


> I watched yesterday's. They mentioned that a bunch of people died... anybody major?


omg yes! You have to catch it on soapnet at 10pm if you can! it was a great episode! truly one of the best in a super long time I think.


----------



## PJO1966

craftassistant said:


> omg yes! You have to catch it on soapnet at 10pm if you can! it was a great episode! truly one of the best in a super long time I think.


That's probably not going to happen. I read the recap from today, but it didn't say much.


----------



## stellie93

A lot of people SEEM to be dead at one time or another, but if I remember correctly Emily is the only one who's dead for sure.


----------



## Johncv

craftassistant said:


> omg yes! You have to catch it on soapnet at 10pm if you can! it was a great episode! truly one of the best in a super long time I think.


I think the GH writers outdid themselves, knowing that they would be on strike, wanted GH to end with a bang. Do not want to be the barer of bad news, but on CNN Money Matter, a professor from the Corporation For Public Broadcasting, said that the writers strike would probably last until June 08 when the Actor and Director Guild contracts are up and then the Broadcasting Companies will restart negotiation with ALL the Guilds for one contract instead of three. Because the networks will wait till June and the Showrunners and Producers are not crossing the picket lines. The Networks will replace all soaps with game and take shows which are cheaper to produce. The professor also said that this strike will probably bring an end to all soaps.


----------



## JimSpence

Although the interactions with the characters is interesting, just how many times could someone have taken out Zacchara? 

Edit: Deleted stupid spoiler.

Current casualty list:
Emily is dead.
Sonny has been shot.
Ric has been stabbed.
Alexis has ja=had an appendectomy.
Luke has had a heart attack.
Zacchara should be dead.
Jerry has reinjured himself.
Carly was strangled, but has survived.
Nurse what's her name was shot.
Lucky is missing.

Other notes:
Sam has turned into a real *****.


----------



## craftassistant

I saw mondays show and it was great. I don't think that GH will end. The soaps won't end..that is like saying Rosie O'donnel will be president..lol


----------



## PJO1966

OMG... the scene between Monica & Bobbi was like two mannequins talking. Their faces are frightening.


----------



## JimSpence

They really need to write off the older faces and keep the younger ones.  Sorry to see Emily go, but they weren't giving the character a lot of depth.


----------



## PJO1966

Did Sonny die?


----------



## hummingbird_206

PJO1966 said:


> OMG... the scene between Monica & Bobbi was like two mannequins talking. Their faces are frightening.


Actually I think Monica's work looks pretty good, but Bobbi, yikes! Looks like she went to the same bad Dr to have her lips done that Britney went to....those big plastic red lips looked awful.


----------



## PJO1966

hummingbird_206 said:


> Actually I think Monica's work looks pretty good, but Bobbi, yikes! Looks like she went to the same bad Dr to have her lips done that Britney went to....those big plastic red lips looked awful.


Monica's work looks fine when she's smiling. Unfortunately she doesn't do much of that on the show these days.


----------



## JimSpence

PJO1966 said:


> Did Sonny die?


No!


----------



## PJO1966

JimSpence said:


> No!


Damn!


----------



## Johncv

PJO1966 said:


> Did Sonny die?


Unfortunately, No, the one character I wish they would kill off, never care for the actor or the part he plays.


----------



## PJO1966

Johncv said:


> Unfortunately, No, the one character I wish they would kill off, never care for the actor or the part he plays.


Same here. I figured he was still alive because his Maserati was parked in his usual spot at the studio.


----------



## craftassistant

You are too funny PJ! 

I just watched mon, tues and wednesday's episodes. This is going to be an interesting twist in things. I just read in soap opera digest dated dec 4 about nikolas/emily...very interesting storyline coming up.


----------



## cpalma

JimSpence said:


> Other notes:
> Sam has turned into a real *****.


Too funny!! And TRUE!!

Is it the sign of good writing or good acting when you have one character that can be so loved one minute, so hated the next? I wished she would have been pushed off the parapet!


----------



## PJO1966

I had another GH sighting yesterday. I saw Coop outside the studio on his cell phone. I didn't think they were still shooting, but the "do not enter" light was flashing when I came back. They must have a backlog of scripts.


----------



## Johncv

PJO1966 said:


> I had another GH sighting yesterday. I saw Coop outside the studio on his cell phone. I didn't think they were still shooting, but the "do not enter" light was flashing when I came back. They must have a backlog of scripts.


What will happen when they run out of scripts??


----------



## PJO1966

Johncv said:


> What will happen when they run out of scripts??


They should have plenty of time to get up and running once the strike is settled. I'm pretty sure they shoot the episodes months in advance. I doubt there will be an interruption.


----------



## JimSpence

I think they should do a few ad-lib shows.


----------



## PJO1966

JimSpence said:


> I think they should do a few ad-lib shows.


Or just go back to doing shows live once the strike is over.


----------



## PJO1966

Spinelli sighting at the commissary today. Go figure, he talks like a normal person.


----------



## JimSpence

Hmmm, Tracey can see Alan, but not touch him (true)? And Nicholas can see and touch Emily. How long will Emily be around? Until she helps solve her murder, I suspect.

Anyway, after the funeral, all the major characters pair up and find a bed.


----------



## Lori

Emily will be around through May 2008, assuming that the writers strike doesn't throw a monkey wrench into things.


----------



## PJO1966

Apparently they're still shooting and have enough scripts to keep shooting through January.


----------



## JimSpence

PJO1966 said:


> Apparently they're still shooting and have enough scripts to keep shooting through January.


Don't give them any ideas about "shooting".  Or maybe we should.


----------



## craftassistant

Lori said:


> Emily will be around through May 2008, assuming that the writers strike doesn't throw a monkey wrench into things.


After yesterday's episode this could get old very fast. Wait what if she gets pregnant? 

The story lines have been good though lately.


----------



## JimSpence

I'm waiting for the scene where Alan sees Emily.


----------



## stellie93

:up:


----------



## PJO1966

I do like Jason's hair, as opposed to the helmet/heavy gelled look.


----------



## JimSpence

Luke is an idiot.


----------



## Johncv

PJO1966 said:


> I do like Jason's hair, as opposed to the helmet/heavy gelled look.


What with Jasons (Steve Burton) long hair, is the actor trying out for new role? Anyone know?


----------



## PJO1966

Johncv said:


> What with Jasons (Steve Burton) long hair, is the actor trying out for new role? Anyone know?


He shot a western. There's nothing about it on imdb, though.


----------



## JimSpence

Luke survives his bypass surgery.
I loved his hallucinations.
Sonny gets shot at.
Johnny and Lulu get shot at.
Trevor needs to get shot.

Georgie gets strangled. 
Why are they getting rid of the good looking ones?
First Emily and now Georgie. I wonder if Georgie's ghost will be around for awhile?

Just too soon for another murder.

I'm beginning to lose interest in GH. 

So was it Coop? I don't think so. They've made it too obvious.

There's a new guy in town working for Mike. But, could that just be more misdirection?


----------



## PJO1966

They killed off Georgie? That sucks. They're really dropping like flies. I hate when they kill off long term characters. They couldn't just send her to Texas to be with Felicia?

Is someone going to step out of the shower in January and realize this whole year was a dream?

I saw Edward at ABC today.


----------



## JimSpence

There's a lot of talk on the TV.com GH forum.
Beware of spoilers.
http://www.tv.com/general-hospital/show/316/forums.html?om_act=convert&om_clk=tabssh&tag=tabs;forum

Must have been a contract dispute with Lindze. 
Wasn't Georgie planning on going to France?


----------



## stellie93

So who's writing soaps now? Did scabs come in and just decide to kill everyone off for dramatic effect? If Georgie's ghost comes back we'll have almost as many ghosts as live people. And I thought Felicia was coming back for Christmas. It must be for the funeral. I refuse to watch funerals and all the crying that goes with them, so I've been fast-forwarding through pretty fast lately. It was sad that Spinelli just found out Georgie likes him.


----------



## PJO1966

stellie93 said:


> So who's writing soaps now? Did scabs come in and just decide to kill everyone off for dramatic effect? If Georgie's ghost comes back we'll have almost as many ghosts as live people. And I thought Felicia was coming back for Christmas. It must be for the funeral. I refuse to watch funerals and all the crying that goes with them, so I've been fast-forwarding through pretty fast lately. It was sad that Spinelli just found out Georgie likes him.


No Scabs. They had a backlog of scripts that will keep them going well into January. No idea what will happen after that.


----------



## craftassistant

I am bummeda bout them killing off Georgie too. I wonder if Spinelli will become more meaner/heartless etc since she has died.

I saw today that Sarah Brown is coming back as an unnamed new character. She was the old Carly. 

The whole Sonny/Kate thing is killing me. I loved the scenes btwn Diane and Kate this week after the shooting. 

I haven't watched yesterday's or today's yet. But it is supposed to be really good with Maxie yelling at Felica and telling her to leave etc.


----------



## Johncv

PJO1966 said:


> They killed off Georgie? That sucks. They're really dropping like flies. I hate when they kill off long term characters. They couldn't just send her to Texas to be with Felicia?
> 
> Is someone going to step out of the shower in January and realize this whole year was a dream?
> 
> I saw Edward at ABC today.


It seem to me that it look like the longer the writers strike go on, the higher the body count.  How many are going to be killed in the Mob War


----------



## Olive Juice

craftassistant said:


> I am bummeda bout them killing off Georgie too. I wonder if Spinelli will become more meaner/heartless etc since she has died.
> 
> I saw today that Sarah Brown is coming back as an unnamed new character. She was the old Carly.
> 
> The whole Sonny/Kate thing is killing me. I loved the scenes btwn Diane and Kate this week after the shooting.
> 
> I haven't watched yesterday's or today's yet. But it is supposed to be really good with Maxie yelling at Felica and telling her to leave etc.


I also loved the scene where Diane saw Max as she was walking into Sonny's office. I had nearly forgotten about their almost tryst in the Metro Court room.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

craftassistant said:


> I am bummeda bout them killing off Georgie too. I wonder if Spinelli will become more meaner/heartless etc since she has died.


Georgie is dead? Yikes. That's one of the reasons I stopped watching about 1-2 years back. They slowly but surely eliminated all the reasons I used to watch. I go back to Sean Devlin, Robert Scorpio and the WSB and it was fun then. Now it's just this horrible mess with Crimelord Sonny and how he and his business screw more and more stuff up. I stopped caring who lived and died cause I knew it would never be him and would likely be some character from the old days who made too much money and they needed to kill them off. The GH I watched from almost 20 years no longer exists.


----------



## PJO1966

Johncv said:


> It seem to me that it look like the longer the writers strike go on, the higher the body count.  How many are going to be killed in the Mob War


These scripts were written long before the strike.


----------



## JimSpence

As far as I'm concerned the writers should have gone on strike before they wrote Georgie off the way they did. 

Anyway, I thought Maxie went a bit overboard with the eulogy.

BTW, Luke ain't no Sinatra.  Nice try though.


----------



## craftassistant

Olive Juice said:


> I also loved the scene where Diane saw Max as she was walking into Sonny's office. I had nearly forgotten about their almost tryst in the Metro Court room.


Didn't they sleep together? Or did she get up and outta there before the sheets were pulled back and clothes came off? I thought they did sleep together.


----------



## topazgrll

That was crappy how Georgie died. I liked her AND Emily, so I'm angry. The one person I wish that would have died (or still can), is Sam. She ruins everything. She acts like such a saint and Lucky falls for it. He may be hott, but he is a total idiot. If he knew that Sam blackmailed Elizabeth by getting those guys to pretend to threaten her kid's lives (that one day in the park) and she had to nerve to act like the hero, he would probably kill her before "the strangler" got her. lol


----------



## craftassistant

Well I am thinking that Georgie kinda wasn't going anywhere with a storyline. She was a wishywashy character. She only started emerging and then they stopped before it went too far. It would have been interesting to see her and Spinelli hook up. No clue who the poor man will like now. Everyone he likes turns to someone else or dies.


----------



## JimSpence

They could have just let Georgie go to France or wherever for school!

But, now we'll have to put up with Spinelli's angst forever.


----------



## topazgrll

Yah I know. They are so dumb... lol. Poor annoyingly nerdy Spinelli!!!


----------



## JimSpence

I wish Johnny Z would just punch Trevor in the face. And Sonny is too blinded to see that Trevor is pulling the strings. Let's hope that storyline doesn't drag out too much. But, with the new faces in town I have my doubts about that. 

Also, Patrick is so jealous of anything Robin.


----------



## craftassistant

Oh it will drag out till February sweeps I am guessing.


----------



## PJO1966

craftassistant said:


> Oh it will drag out till February sweeps I am guessing.


If there *are* February sweeps.


----------



## craftassistant

Well that is true.

Oh did anyone catch that Jason got a crew cut again? I wonder what made him cut his hair....him or the producers?


----------



## PJO1966

craftassistant said:


> Well that is true.
> 
> Oh did anyone catch that Jason got a crew cut again? I wonder what made him cut his hair....him or the producers?


Noooooo! I liked his hair. Then again, he could cut zig zags in his hair and still look good.


----------



## Johncv

craftassistant said:


> Oh it will drag out till February sweeps I am guessing.


It will drag on till June, when the Actor and I believe the Directors Guild contracts expire. The companies which own all the networks and studios have nothing to lose by waiting and everything to gain. By waiting for all Guild contracts to expire the companies (read networks and studios) are now in position to negotiate ONE contract to cover all the Guilds instead of three contract. This could drag on till after June or longer. Everyone want a slice of the so call internet download pie. Also, the writers Guild is now demanding that all writers for reality shows be cover by Guild contracts (Networks have already rejected this demand). Do not expect any new shows till 2009. This should be a concern to GH and other soap fans, because without actors there will be no soaps to produce and advertiser will not pay for re-runs of soaps, so most likely they will be replace with game shows or talk shows which are cheaper to produce and as long as they receive acceptable ratings, they will remain on the air. The longer this go on, the less likely the soaps will return to the networks. They are losing viewer and are expensive to produce. What could happen is that GH will be reduce to a limited run series on SoapNet. Here I am with a new Mitsubishi DLP 73 inch TV and a new HDTiVo on the way. How does that old song go 200 channels and nothing to watch.


----------



## hummingbird_206

topazgrll said:


> That was crappy how Georgie died. I liked her AND Emily, so I'm angry. The one person I wish that would have died (or still can), is Sam. She ruins everything. She acts like such a saint and Lucky falls for it. He may be hott, but he is a total idiot. If he knew that Sam blackmailed Elizabeth by getting those guys to pretend to threaten her kid's lives (that one day in the park) and she had to nerve to act like the hero, he would probably kill her before "the strangler" got her. lol


:up::up::up:
I like the actress, but hate the character of Sam. I'd much rather have Georgie and (live) Emily back and Sam gone!

I could really care less that Felicia is back, but if they are going to keep her I hope she gets a real storyline rather than just being Maxie's door mat.

Oh well, there is hope that Luke and Tracy will keep things entertaining...I've lost interest so much that I only tune in about once a week.


----------



## topazgrll

hummingbird_206 said:


> :up::up::up:
> I like the actress, but hate the character of Sam. I'd much rather have Georgie and (live) Emily back and Sam gone!
> 
> I could really care less that Felicia is back, but if they are going to keep her I hope she gets a real storyline rather than just being Maxie's door mat.
> 
> Oh well, there is hope that Luke and Tracy will keep things entertaining...I've lost interest so much that I only tune in about once a week.


Gosh I think the same thing!!! I keep telling my mom how I wish it was Sam that would have died, and Georgie and Emily could have stayed or 'moved'. I say it so much that I annoy her. lol. Also, when Felicia came back it was a big 'yawn'. Luke is pretty boring now too, he's funnier when he's near death...


----------



## sonnygirl

I watch General Hospital everyday. Sonny is my favorite character of all time I like him with Kate he act more mature around her. I am look forward seeing Sarah Brown original Carly back on General Hospital where she belongs too. I used to be a huge Sonny and Carly fan I like them as exes and co parents to their boys.


----------



## JimSpence

Luke's trial is great way to fill in the back story of Luke's life.


----------



## PJO1966

Maybe I'll watch today. It starts in 20 minutes


----------



## PJO1966

I forgot about yesterday's show, but I'm watching now. They're using the bumpers I worked on.


----------



## PJO1966

What's with Jerry's funky accent?


----------



## craftassistant

I have no clue on the accent.

I am ready for the story of Jerry's life/secret to be over...could he be responsible for the text message murders?


----------



## sonnygirl

PJO1966 said:


> What's with Jerry's funky accent?


He speak french.....


----------



## PJO1966

He was speaking English to his cronies, but with an accent other than his British or phoney Australian.


----------



## craftassistant

The new non writer accent maybe?

I read recently that they have some fill in writers for the outlines of stories the head writers had done before the strike. 

The actors are taking it upon themselves to ad lib when a "writer" writes something that isn't approarite etc.

I wonder if the Luke story line is totally adlibbed.


----------



## PJO1966

craftassistant said:


> The new non writer accent maybe?
> 
> I read recently that they have some fill in writers for the outlines of stories the head writers had done before the strike.
> 
> The actors are taking it upon themselves to ad lib when a "writer" writes something that isn't approarite etc.
> 
> I wonder if the Luke story line is totally adlibbed.


They're still shooting off the actual scripts and they shoot weeks in advance. It will be a while before we see episodes from filler writers.


----------



## Cattie_Brie

PJO1966 said:


> They're still shooting off the actual scripts and they shoot weeks in advance. It will be a while before we see episodes from filler writers.


I read an interview with Kristina Wagner (Felicia) in which she said that the first scripts she received were written by the substitute writers. Based on that, I assume that the change happened sometime before Georgie's murder.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

sonnygirl said:


> I watch General Hospital everyday. Sonny is my favorite character of all time I like him with Kate he act more mature around her. I am look forward seeing Sarah Brown original Carly back on General Hospital where she belongs too. I used to be a huge Sonny and Carly fan I like them as exes and co parents to their boys.


Meh, Sonny ruined the whole show. I hate the mob, I much prefered Luke, Laura and all the spys from the early 80's.


----------



## PJO1966

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Meh, Sonny ruined the whole show. I hate the mob, I much prefered Luke, Laura and all the spys from the early 80's.


+1


----------



## JimSpence

Can Carly get anymore annoying?

Is Skye really leaving the show?

Luke is going to kill himself!


----------



## craftassistant

Yes Skye is leaving. My question is I guess I missed the reason why she was giving Ric the docks. Was it so he could take out Sonny or keep it from going to a mob war?

So Sam is now a hero for saving baby Jake and Elizabeth from Joe the bomber? uggh


----------



## PJO1966

Isn't the new detective played by the same actor who was a doctor in the first season of Port Charles?


----------



## PJO1966

So who was hanged in the room above Kelly's?


----------



## Cattie_Brie

PJO1966 said:


> So who was hanged in the room above Kelly's?


Just in case


Spoiler



Coop


----------



## PJO1966

Cattie_Brie said:


> Just in case
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Coop




So is Logan the killer?


----------



## stellie93

Oh no! Not Logan. Probably the new guy at Kelley's, but that's such a cop out. They're making Logan look guilty, so it's not him.


----------



## craftassistant

PJO1966 said:


> Isn't the new detective played by the same actor who was a doctor in the first season of Port Charles?


He was on Port Charles can't remember what he played..he ended up being a vampire or whatever they all ended up being. He is pretty decent.

I am bummed they killed Coop off bc they never addressed his last name of Barrett. I mean hello Brenda Barrett was the love of how many guys on this show?

Looks like they are bringing in a family reunion for the zaccura family too. Starting with half sister of Johnny, Claudia.

What is the deal with Kate and Sonny. I understand her thinking Sonny doesnt' like Kate and only Connie.


----------



## PJO1966

craftassistant said:


> He was on Port Charles can't remember what he played..he ended up being a vampire or whatever they all ended up being. He is pretty decent.


I saw him getting into his car yesterday. He drives one of these:










Vampires? Really? I never realized they went that route. I watched the first season and then was done with it.


----------



## craftassistant

It was on at 12:30 and I was too lazy to change the channel..  That is how I have ended up watching the gameshow Crosswords now.


----------



## PJO1966

So is Coop the next ghost? I saw him going into the studio this week.


----------



## stellie93

Is that the original Carly playing the new mob daughter?


----------



## PJO1966

yes


----------



## hummingbird_206

Any hope that Sam will die finally??? Glad to see Lucky kicked her to the curb...and then somebody runs over her. :up:

I'm guessing she'll recover, and then Lucky will feel sooooo guilty about not believing her.


----------



## Johncv

craftassistant said:


> He was on Port Charles can't remember what he played..he ended up being a vampire or whatever they all ended up being. He is pretty decent.


He played Frank the paramedic on GH. His brother was a doctor on GH and they were part of one of the original families on GH. I think one time there were five or six difference families, each had a doctor or nurses at GH. The producers killed off or they disappear (on one day gone the next). most of families, so all we have left are the Spencer and the Quartermains. Whatever happen to Laura sister, the one played the noisy nurse??


----------



## Johncv

hummingbird_206 said:


> Any hope that Sam will die finally??? Glad to see Lucky kicked her to the curb...and then somebody runs over her. :up:
> 
> I'm guessing she'll recover, and then Lucky will feel sooooo guilty about not believing her.


She a vampire she cant die unless someone drive a stake thru her heart.


----------



## PJO1966

Johncv said:


> He played Frank the paramedic on GH. His brother was a doctor on GH and they were part of one of the original families on GH. I think one time there were five or six difference families, each had a doctor or nurses at GH. The producers killed off or they disappear (on one day gone the next). most of families, so all we have left are the Spencer and the Quartermains. Whatever happen to Laura sister, the one played the noisy nurse??


Amy Vining. She just slowly disappeared, no explanation as far as I remember.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

Johncv said:


> He played Frank the paramedic on GH. His brother was a doctor on GH and they were part of one of the original families on GH. I think one time there were five or six difference families, each had a doctor or nurses at GH. The producers killed off or they disappear (on one day gone the next). most of families, so all we have left are the Spencer and the Quartermains. Whatever happen to Laura sister, the one played the noisy nurse??


Amy was more nosy than noisy.....

As someone else said all the old families are mostly dead. Quartermains, spencers, and the Hardy's ( elizabeth, unless they killed her since I stopped watching ) are the only ones left.

They really should change GH to mean "*G*angstas in da *H*ood", since the hospital is pretty irrelevant at this point.


----------



## Jstkiddn

PJO1966 said:


> Amy Vining. She just slowly disappeared, no explanation as far as I remember.


Speaking of...Shell Kepler, the actress that played Amy Vining, just died.

http://www.tmz.com/2008/02/02/god-pages-nurse-vining-to-heaven/


----------



## Johncv

Jstkiddn said:


> Speaking of...Shell Kepler, the actress that played Amy Vining, just died.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2008/02/02/god-pages-nurse-vining-to-heaven/


What a horrible way to die, may she RIP.


----------



## Johncv

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Amy was more nosy than noisy.....
> 
> As someone else said all the old families are mostly dead. Quartermains, spencers, and the Hardy's ( elizabeth, unless they killed her since I stopped watching ) are the only ones left.
> 
> They really should change GH to mean "*G*angstas in da *H*ood", since the hospital is pretty irrelevant at this point.


The Hardys families might as will be gone, because the actress who played Steve Hardys wife is also no longer on the show. I hate it when they bring on an actor, like the college professor, who on for about three weeks just as a story line is starting and then boom gone with no reason given and the show go on like story never happen. Your right the Mob story line is getting very old. When Steve Burtons (Jason) contract end and he leave it will be the end of GH.


----------



## PJO1966

The Baldwins are also an old family., Lee & Gail were around for a long time.


----------



## JimSpence

Is it too obvious that Logan has injuries that match where Sam kicked her attacker?

So who's the hit and run driver? Elizabeth? Carly? Or Monica? Or someone else? 

When will Jerry be discovered to be Moreau? 

Again they're adding too many new characters all at once. Claudia, Marianna (?), and the new doctor. Only Claudia is really needed right now.


----------



## JimSpence

Or maybe Nicholas hit Sam?


----------



## Johncv

On Thursdays GH Kate Howard, who suppose to be a high fashion designer, walk into Sonnys office (without knocking) wearing this hideous dress with a big black rose that kept hitting her in the chin. I just sat watching dumfounded and lol. I bet the actress rip the dress to shreds after the scene.


----------



## craftassistant

I think Marianna will be a shortlived character. She is needed for an arc between Ric and Trevor's past and for the docks.

As for who hit Sam..I am guessing either Nicholas or Monica. It would be way too easy for it to be Elizabeth or Carly. But Elizabeth could be charged at first possibly.

No clue on Jerry. He is such an odd duck.


----------



## Johncv

craftassistant said:


> I think Marianna will be a shortlived character. She is needed for an arc between Ric and Trevor's past and for the docks.
> 
> As for who hit Sam..I am guessing either Nicholas or Monica. It would be way too easy for it to be Elizabeth or Carly. But Elizabeth could be charged at first possibly.
> 
> No clue on Jerry. He is such an odd duck.


The way I see it is that Monica hit Sam and Elizabeth hit the TMK. Nicholas blackout and had his car stolen. Elizabeth will be charge with hitting Sam, just to drag the story on. Marianna will be a victim of the TMK. Ric will sign over the docks to Sonny for his help in finding the TMK and to bring down his father (Trevor). Jerry is working with the third player in this game whom we seen only in shadows (not the TMK).


----------



## JimSpence

HELP! Too many plots happening at the same time.

So, who did Michael shoot accidentally?
Carly? Kate? or someone else?


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> HELP! Too many plots happening at the same time.
> 
> So, who did Michael shoot accidentally?
> Carly? Kate? or someone else?


Well, if the producers need to reduce cost (GH had their budget cut) they will most likely kill off Kate.


----------



## PJO1966

JimSpence said:


> HELP! Too many plots happening at the same time.
> 
> So, who did Michael shoot accidentally?
> Carly? Kate? or someone else?


I haven't been watching much, but isn't Carly pregnant? If so, I vote Carly, and she loses the baby.


----------



## JimSpence

Let's see.
Kate's trying to get back with Sonny.
Sonny is having a hard time resisting.
Kate wants to start a new magazine in PC with the help of Jasper.
Carly hates Kate and therefore wants to buy the building before Kate can.
Sonny is upset with Jason because he's distracted by other concerns.
Sam's being ornery some more.
Elizabeth is worried that she hit Sam.
As is Monika. Monika's a drunk doctor.
Luke's trying to get a job.
Tracy's homeless.
Lulu is still involved with Logan, a suspected killer.
Trevor is having trouble controlling Claudia, who's trying to get her hooks into Jason. 
Michael is out to follow in his father's footsteps. (He's on the path with the shooting Friday.)
Nicholas needs to let go of Emily.
Ric will be disappointed when he finds out that Marianne is working for Trevor.
When will Dr Drake find out that he is the father of Robin's baby?

When is sweeps? I suspect all hell will break loose then.


----------



## hummingbird_206

PJO1966 said:


> I haven't been watching much, but isn't Carly pregnant? If so, I vote Carly, and she loses the baby.


I usually watch once or twice a month, and can keep up quite easily. I think you're right on both counts about Carly (she's preggers and got shot)



JimSpence said:


> Let's see.
> Kate's trying to get back with Sonny.
> Sonny is having a hard time resisting.
> Kate wants to start a new magazine in PC with the help of Jasper.
> Carly hates Kate and therefore wants to buy the building before Kate can.
> Sonny is upset with Jason because he's distracted by other concerns.
> Sam's being ornery some more.
> Elizabeth is worried that she hit Sam.
> As is Monika. Monika's a drunk doctor.
> Luke's trying to get a job.
> Tracy's homeless.
> Lulu is still involved with Logan, a suspected killer.
> Trevor is having trouble controlling Claudia, who's trying to get her hooks into Jason.
> Michael is out to follow in his father's footsteps. (He's on the path with the shooting Friday.)
> Nicholas needs to let go of Emily.
> Ric will be disappointed when he finds out that Marianne is working for Trevor.
> When will Dr Drake find out that he is the father of Robin's baby?
> 
> When is sweeps? I suspect all hell will break loose then.


Great recap, thanks! I think you should do this every week


----------



## jeepair

I still say the new DOC is the TMK. Even though he was in the hospital seconds before the stalker at Alexi's house...


----------



## craftassistant

mmm the new doc being the TMK..interesting.

Now his secret cure for Nikolas is interesting.

Micheal being gone will surely be an interesting storyline. I am guessing Kate won't be killed she will just be touch/go. Which will cause distractions for Sonny and therefore Claudia will be able to gain some footage regarding him.

February/May/November are sweeps months  

I was so shocked when Lulu was at Logan's yesterday and all hell broke loose. I am wondering if he will live or die. Should be interesting as well once Luke finds out what Logan was doing to Lulu.


----------



## JimSpence

I only did that list to see if I could remember the story lines and then those were only the highlights. 

I haven't watched Tues or Today's yet. So I can only guess that Sonny is going to really be out for the Zaccharas. Kate being shot and Michael most likely has stowed away on a Zaccahrus ship. Yipes!


----------



## stellie93

Ok--they showed the killer and I still don't know who it was. Help!


----------



## Johncv

jeepair said:


> I still say the new DOC is the TMK. Even though he was in the hospital seconds before the stalker at Alexi's house...


It not the new DOC because the nanny was killed before the arrival of the doctor. It not Logan (too easy) or Cooper (dead), but both Logan and Cooper serve with the TMK in Iraq. All three were/are taking the funny white pills.

Here a clue, the TMK is someone who been on GH before from the past. Anyone want to take their best shot and make guess.


----------



## Meghan

stellie93 said:


> Ok--they showed the killer and I still don't know who it was. Help!


I am guessing from the preview (since Sam told the killer that he was supposed to be dead) that it was Diego (Lorenzo's son) back from the dead. Guess that explains why he wanted to off Georgie.


----------



## Lori

But it doesn't explain Georgie's reaction when the killer approached her..."Oh, it's you"

If she saw Diego back from the dead, wouldn't that have been a little traumatic for her?

I'm sure they will retcon it somehow.


----------



## craftassistant

Ok I totally didn't recognize who it was! But my friend just called and told me who it was. I am shocked nice little twist.

Ok the players who are dead/tried to be dead:

The nanny: why kill her? to get revenge on Sonny??
Georgie: romantic hatred?
Emily: to get at Jason?
Coop: just because the bottle spun on his name?
Sam: bc she tried to kill him and failed?
Alexis: bc she is Sam's mom?
Carly: because she wronged his dad?

Kristina...this woudl explain her non talking again bc it was the same when she watched Sam kill Diego 
so why didn't he go after Spinelli for being involved with Georgie? 

oh yeah this is a soap 

Anyways cna't wait till Monday's episode.


----------



## PJO1966

Wait, so the TMK was Diego?


----------



## craftassistant

yes. 

I wonder if this means that Alcazer will be coming back as well.


----------



## Johncv

craftassistant said:


> yes.
> 
> I wonder if this means that Alcazer will be coming back as well.


This beg the question, if Deago did not die, who did?


----------



## Lori

Johncv said:


> This beg the question, if Deago did not die, who did?


What do you mean? Diego was presumed dead on the street where he was shot, and Lorenzo smuggled him out of the country to recover.

We had no on-air funeral, and no one from the coroner's office was seen pronouncing him dead, so this is actually more plausible than some other "back from the dead" stories.


----------



## craftassistant

That is very true. Also I am guessing that it was Diego who was withdrawling money from Alcazer's accounts last week. Now do you think that Alcazer knew that Diego was still alive?

What will Mac, Alexis and the Mayor do to Diego when they catch him this week?


----------



## craftassistant

ohhhhhhhhhhhh I hate that I have to leave in 10 mins to get a kidlet I want to watch the whole episode! It is good today that is for sure!


----------



## PJO1966

craftassistant said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhh I hate that I have to leave in 10 mins to get a kidlet I want to watch the whole episode! It is good today that is for sure!


SoapNet is your friend.


----------



## JimSpence

TiVo is also your friend.

I use Soapnet when WABC pre-empts for weather alerts.
Or I use KABC if I catch the problem soon enough.


----------



## craftassistant

Oh I have it tivoed daily. I just wanted to watch it from 3-4 today vs waiting..and I still haven't freaking watched it!


----------



## jeepair

craftassistant said:


> yes.
> 
> I wonder if this means that Alcazer will be coming back as well.


Why not. They way Sonny's enemies shoot guns, they never hit anyone. Perhaps Jason is the same way. Comeon, you shoot someone and bury/sink them. Don't you verify they are deader then dead. Sheesh.

Somehow I linked the TMK and Jerrys silent partner to be the same person. Not sure how I did that.


----------



## craftassistant

Yeah I am guessing that Diego is Jerry's partner. I am not sure if Jerry realizes it or not.


----------



## JimSpence

I find it curious that Diego didn't dispatch Sam and then Elizabeth quickly. He certainly did with his previous victims. 

And now we have another car wreck. 

I think Sonny should have told Mike that Jate was the little girl in the Easter dress. We need a little levity in the show. 

When are Sonny and Jason going toe to toe?


----------



## craftassistant

Anyone see Friday's and today's episode? Pretty good I thought. Should be interesting to see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## JimSpence

I'd like to know how Sam ended up hanging from the railings. Slow motion playback showed that she was still in the car when it flipped of the bridge.

TMK was more efficient when we didn't know who it was. Now that we know it's Diego he can't seem to get the job done. But, now it's all over for him.

Where's Nadine?


----------



## PJO1966

What was LuLu not telling Luke? I caught about 15 minutes worth today.


----------



## stellie93

PJO1966 said:


> What was LuLu not telling Luke? I caught about 15 minutes worth today.


I think that Scotty was the one who really killed Rick Weber all those years ago, and let Laura think she did it. ?? I think--didn't Lulu find that out and not tell Luke so he wouldn't kill Scot?


----------



## craftassistant

Nadine is in the bottom of the elevator shaft....coming today: apparently the bombs will go off. hopefully they don't kill her she would be a cool love interest for Nickolas

SAm probably jumped out of the car and ended up hanging on.

I wonder if Scotty killed Rick as well. I don't think they ever said one way or another.

The graphics was pretty cool etc how they were formed for the car accident etc that they showed yesterday.

I wonder what the deal with Ian is. he is all into Sam. Then goes and finds a hooker that looks like her.....wonder if she ends up dead


----------



## JimSpence

I just discovered this forum which I'm sure many of you know about.
http://boards.soapcentral.com/forumdisplay.php?f=7
Anyway, there's a thread there that didn't like the CGI. It's buried a few pages down now, because that forum is very prolific.

BTW, Port Charles must be a very small place. They seem to get from place to place very quickly.


----------



## Johncv

The actor who plays the new doctor, Ian, his face look familiar, but I cant place where I seen him before. Can anyone place him in another show?


----------



## Crobinzine

"TMK was more efficient when we didn't know who it was."


He always seemed to screw up when it came to killing "Sweet Samantha".


----------



## craftassistant

JimSpence said:


> I just discovered this forum which I'm sure many of you know about.
> http://boards.soapcentral.com/forumdisplay.php?f=7
> Anyway, there's a thread there that didn't like the CGI.


ok What is CGI? I looked at that forum..pretty funny how some of them take this show so seriously.


----------



## JimSpence

CGI = Computer Generated Images.

Those folks on that forum do seem to be a bit more opinionated.


----------



## PJO1966

Reading that forum was like reading the one on abc.com. I think most participants are either 12, or stopped maturing emotionally at that age.


----------



## JimSpence

There is also a forum at tv.com which is a bit more subdued.


----------



## craftassistant

PJ that is so funny. 

Well I think the way they killed Diego was a bit lame, but ok well we are moving along the plot stories. ATleast he didn't end up in a coma for weeks etc. 

I am really beginning to think Ian is an evil doctor affliated with Jerry.


----------



## JimSpence

Anyone else think that Jerry's "boss" is the new guy at Mike's?


----------



## craftassistant

nah I don't think so. But I still haven't watched Friday's episode yet


----------



## JimSpence

Well, Friday's episode didn't help any in identifying him.


----------



## craftassistant

I really think it is Ian. He is talking about some medicine shipment etc. And Ian wanted to give Nickolas some European drug that wasn't FDA approved etc. So it sounds like he wants to run the drugs through Port Charles illegally for use here in the States.


----------



## Johncv

craftassistant said:


> I really think it is Ian. He is talking about some medicine shipment etc. And Ian wanted to give Nickolas some European drug that wasn't FDA approved etc. So it sounds like he wants to run the drugs through Port Charles illegally for use here in the States.


I dont think it Ian. I think it a third player who want the docks. But the docks wont exist after next Friday. Yes, I know 30 minutes on the clock, but it a slow ticking clock. It will tick all week till Friday with all the player in the warehouse and then BOOM.  Could anyone ID the tattoo on our unknown player?


----------



## craftassistant

no I keep tryign to id the tattoo but get nothing. But he sounds like Ian. He even mentioned having to go to his job and that he has seen Jerry. Jerry seemed a bit spooked by that.


----------



## JimSpence

The first 22 minutes of GH on ch86 (or ch 386) was pre-empted by breaking news. I've rescheduled the west coast feed.


----------



## craftassistant

Oh thanks so much for that.. I will have to catch it on soapnet tonight then.


----------



## craftassistant

ours only went out for 6 mins..

and it is Ian  this will be interesting. Also I wonder what Lulu is going to do with Logan now. And I guess Scott did kill Rick Webber all those years. Luke will surely kill him if he finds out.

mmmmm


----------



## JimSpence

craftassistant said:


> ours only went out for 6 mins..
> 
> and it is Ian  this will be interesting. Also I wonder what Lulu is going to do with Logan now. And I guess Scott did kill Rick Webber all those years. Luke will surely kill him if he finds out.
> 
> mmmmm


You must be watching your local affiliate. Since you're in Maryland, you don't care about our philandering governor. 

BTW, Sonny is a bull headed idiot.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> You must be watching your local affiliate. Since you're in Maryland, you don't care about our philandering governor.
> 
> That governor should be on GH
> 
> BTW, Sonny is a bull headed idiot.


I agree, I am so tire of the mob thing, I wish they bring back the space alien. 

Craftassistant, you were right it is Ian, I bow to the master.


----------



## craftassistant

Yes I was watching the local affliate...but we did have the ABC breaking News...just not enough of it. Thankfully we get enough with the DC politics around here.

Well I am no master  but I do want to know when the heck Micheal is going to call Sonny! I predict as he is getting ready to pull the trigger on Jonny's head


----------



## PJO1966

Johncv said:


> I agree, I am so tire of the mob thing, I wish they bring back the space alien.
> 
> Craftassistant, you were right it is Ian, I bow to the master.


Which one was the alien? Grant Putnam or Grant Andrews?


----------



## JimSpence

So, is Jason going to get out of the business?
He certainly gave it to Sonny today. 

Will Claudia survive? Will Kate? Will Nicholas? Will Trevor?

What happens when Sam finds out that it was Elizabeth that hit her? If it really was!


----------



## jeepair

JimSpence said:


> So, is Jason going to get out of the business?
> He certainly gave it to Sonny today.
> 
> Will Claudia survive? Will Kate? Will Nicholas? Will Trevor?
> 
> What happens when Sam finds out that it was Elizabeth that hit her? If it really was!


Thing I always hate about the Sonny/Jason relationship is...

Sonny would be nowhere if not for Jason. Jason gave him all his money to start "THEIR" business. Sonny keeps saying, 'you work for me' etc...

ARRRRGGG.


----------



## craftassistant

I think it is Kate or Nickolas.....Claudia and Carly won't die and neither will Sonny.

I can't wait to see today's episode with Micheal calling Carly..I am sure it will be at the end of the show...lol


----------



## JimSpence

But, will Sonny find out that Michael is safe before he "offs" Johnny?

I haven't watched today's ep yet, but I expect Friday's to be a big reveal.


----------



## JimSpence

Friday's episode was certainly a "24" type. The beginning showed the bomb clock at about 3 minutes and it didn't go off until the end of the episode. I do realize that each scene of the show is not sequential, that they are really happen concurrently. However, how did Carly get to the warehouse from her house in under 3 minutes? Poor Carly, buried under rubble again. I also saw the writing on the wall for the Claudia shooting.

Oh yeah, they kinda glossed over the Sonny realization that Johnny didn't take Michael.


----------



## craftassistant

so today was interesting. I am going to guess that Carly losses the baby. And what is up with the bar scene with Carly/Jason??????????

I had a feeling that Sonny would find Claudia and not Carly.


----------



## jeepair

craftassistant said:


> so today was interesting. I am going to guess that Carly losses the baby. And what is up with the bar scene with Carly/Jason??????????
> 
> I had a feeling that Sonny would find Claudia and not Carly.


I'm guessing the Carly / Jason scene is in Carly's mind since we see Carly below the docks at the end of the show. Also, Jason's hands would be bandaged.


----------



## Cattie_Brie

craftassistant said:


> so today was interesting. I am going to guess that Carly losses the baby. And what is up with the bar scene with Carly/Jason??????????
> 
> I had a feeling that Sonny would find Claudia and not Carly.


I think that Carly and Jason playing pool at Jake's is a dream and it's her version of Heaven. That's how she met Jason. Before watching Tuesday's ep, I thought that she might be revisiting the moment when her life changed (meeting Jason led to meeting Sonny, and we all know how that turned out for her) but either the end of the last scene in the bar or the preview of today's episode changed my mind. I watched both Monday and Tuesday's episodes last night, so things kind of ran together in my mind.


----------



## Johncv

craftassistant said:


> so today was interesting. I am going to guess that Carly losses the baby. And what is up with the bar scene with Carly/Jason??????????
> 
> I had a feeling that Sonny would find Claudia and not Carly.


My take on the Carly/Jason dream scene is that Jason represent Death and the pool game and dance is Carly Flirting with Death.


----------



## JimSpence

It's about time Elizabeth confronted Sam about the kidnapping of Jake. I also believe that it will turn out to be someone else who hit Sam. 

When will they discover that it was Diego that set the charges?


----------



## PJO1966

GH Celebrates 45 years


----------



## JimSpence

Sonny negotiates a truce with the Zaccharas. Like that will last. 
Monica drove into a tree. Will she survive?
What will Jax do now? 
Johnny needs to shoot Trevor.
Nicholas needs to get his head fixed. The visions of Emily is getting really old now. 
Speaking of visions, will Alan show up again?
Carly needs to stop making excuses for Sonny.
And the big question. Will they discover that it was Diego that set the charges in the cannery?


----------



## craftassistant

I fell asleep during today's episodes and didn't watch wed-friday of last week..but read up on them.

Should be interesting about Monica and everything. I wonder if they are trying to write her out of the show


----------



## Cattie_Brie

JimSpence said:


> <snip>
> And the big question. Will they discover that it was Diego that set the charges in the cannery?


This one is driving me nuts. I know that Lucky made a reference to using Diego's laptop (or something) to determine that there were bombs planted under the PCPD, but the laptop was destroyed in the fight with Nikolas so they weren't able to determine where else he had planted bombs. Why on earth wouldn't you assume it was Diego that planted the bombs in the cannery, until you can prove otherwise? Just because Sonny and the Zaccharas were there? so?


----------



## hummingbird_206

:up:Vixenella and The Jackel....does it get any better than that?


----------



## PJO1966

I haven't seen the show in a while, but I'm assuming Logan isn't going anywhere soon. The actor is driving a brand new $90,000 Mercedes SUV:


----------



## JimSpence

I know it's April 1st, but this is getting boring right now. 

So Claudia has put a hit on Sonny. Big deal.
Anyone think that Kate will get caught in the crossfire?

That's about it for now.


----------



## Crobinzine

JimSpence said:


> I know it's April 1st, but this is getting boring right now.
> 
> So Claudia has put a hit on Sonny. Big deal.
> Anyone think that Kate will get caught in the crossfire?
> 
> That's about it for now.


Nope. It will be Michael, the human Chucky look alike.


----------



## JimSpence

There's a great post on the General Hospital forum on TV.com

http://www.tv.com/general-hospital/...12-1036417/msgs.html?tag=board_topics;title;2


----------



## Lori

I wish to go on record right now.

Nadine is Emily's sister.

That is all. 


(Just a guess, not a spoiler. I don't know anything, haven't read anything. I just think it's the best possible way to integrate her into the show.)


----------



## Johncv

The next few weeks of GH should be interesting.....

http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20189728,00.html

I think Michael going to die.


----------



## JimSpence

I haven't watched this week's episodes yet, so can't comment on the current state of affairs. 

As for that article, I think Michael will be in a coma for a very long time. Then Dr. Patrick Drake will come up with the surgery to bring him out of it. Then we will have a new actor playing Michael. This coma is what will keep Carly in P.C.. Heck, after sweeps we might be a few more years into the future and many actors will have changed. They may even find way for Georgie and Emily to come back. This could be GH's "Who shot JR?" moment. Or a small Inn in Vermont.


----------



## PJO1966

Johncv said:


> The next few weeks of GH should be interesting.....
> 
> http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20189728,00.html
> 
> *I think Michael going to die.*





JimSpence said:


> I haven't watched this week's episodes yet, so can't comment on the current state of affairs.
> 
> As for that article, I think Michael will be in a coma for a very long time. Then Dr. Patrick Drake will come up with the surgery to bring him out of it. *Then we will have a new actor playing Michael*. This coma is what will keep Carly in P.C.. Heck, after sweeps we might be a few more years into the future and many actors will have changed. They may even find way for Georgie and Emily to come back. This could be GH's "Who shot JR?" moment. Or a small Inn in Vermont.


Either scenario works for me. I don't think I've ever liked him. I also heard from someone on the show that he's a total brat. That doesn't surprise me.


----------



## craftassistant

I think Nadine and Nikolas would be good. lol

Michael is a brat and I don't think his character has aged well. I don't like the punk attitude they have given him ..but it is storyline directed for sure.


----------



## hummingbird_206

PJO1966 said:


> Either scenario works for me. I don't think I've ever liked him. I also heard from someone on the show that he's a total brat. That doesn't surprise me.


Glad it's not just me. I've never liked Michael, either. Also, I've never really liked Kate, either, but I impressed with her in the scene with Lulu today...the "self absorbed 20 something" slam was spot on!


----------



## JimSpence

Gee, Spencer grew fast!


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Gee, Spencer grew fast!


He was just a baby a month ago.  I just hate it when they turn into teenagers within a year.


----------



## craftassistant

I have only watched Monday's episode so far this week.....looks like I have some catching up.


----------



## craftassistant

Ok I realize I haven't watched any of this weeks...so I watched them all last night. Holy crap Carly is on a warpath. Very interesting dynamics with Kate in the ER etc. Wonder what will happen when Jax gets back....will Sonny try to tell Jax that he shouldn't be there etc.

I am glad that they made Jason go tell Monica about Micheal. 

Also I like Nadine and Nikolas together...Her common sense of life and his "royality" life fit. I thought he was going to offer to have her horse boarded at his stables. Can you see Nikolas trying to barrel race now on a quarterhorse? haha


----------



## JimSpence

When will someone actually remember that Michael was shot by a ricochet as he was moving away from Sonny and Kate. I'm currently watching today's show with Sonny in the warehouse. Will he notice the ricochet mark on the handcart?

The scene with Max and Diane was a good break from this ongoing storyline, which will take up most of the next few weeks.


----------



## Lori

I have been pretty good about not thinking about Claudia as Carly. Except today when they were talking about taking Michael to Florida and I was thinking "That wasn't you! That was Claudia!"


----------



## craftassistant

Yeah I wonder when they will figure out the richoeting of the bullet........but hey this is hollywood not real life


----------



## jeepair

??? I believe they have already said it was a richochet.


----------



## stellie93

Yeah, they did. So Sonny did the logical thing--he figured they were aiming at him, which they were, and he hit the deck taking Kate with him since she was standing close. Michael was across the room and should have been ok. Poor Sonny  Carly never lets a tiny little thought cross her brain before her lips.


----------



## JimSpence

Yeah it was mentioned that it was a richochet, but Michael's actual location at the time of the shooting hasn't really been analyzed.


----------



## JimSpence

So Michael opened his eyes Friday. Obviously, this is just a ploy. Poor Carly, she'll be more upset when he relapses into a coma.


----------



## JimSpence

No more comments?

All I can say is Maxie looks good in red.


----------



## craftassistant

I think the whole Diane/MAx relationship is hysterical. Spinelli and Maxie as a couple will be interesting.


----------



## hummingbird_206

craftassistant said:


> I think the whole Diane/MAx relationship is hysterical. Spinelli and Maxie as a couple will be interesting.


Yep, seems like lots of fun stuff coming up.

And I really like Jason and Claudia together. Always liked that actress with Jason when she was Carly, so nice to have their chemistry back.

On the other hand, I hate the new Patrick. Is the actor change permanent?


----------



## PJO1966

hummingbird_206 said:


> Yep, seems like lots of fun stuff coming up.
> 
> And I really like Jason and Claudia together. Always liked that actress with Jason when she was Carly, so nice to have their chemistry back.
> 
> On the other hand, I hate the new Patrick. Is the actor change permanent?


New Patrick? But the other one was beautiful. How does the replacement look?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

hummingbird_206 said:


> Yep, seems like lots of fun stuff coming up.
> 
> And I really like Jason and Claudia together. Always liked that actress with Jason when she was Carly, so nice to have their chemistry back.
> 
> On the other hand, I hate the new Patrick. Is the actor change permanent?


Which Carly? There have been at least 3-4. Some better looking than others.


----------



## JimSpence

PJO1966 said:


> New Patrick? But the other one was beautiful. How does the replacement look?


Temporary replacement.
See http://www.tv.com/general-hospital/...12-1051768/msgs.html?tag=board_topics;title;6


----------



## PJO1966

JimSpence said:


> Temporary replacement.
> See http://www.tv.com/general-hospital/...12-1051768/msgs.html?tag=board_topics;title;6


I approve (even though I don't watch anymore)...


----------



## craftassistant

So Kate is going to pay off Ian..interesting. Tomrorow should be good with Nikolas saying good bye finally to Emily.


----------



## PJO1966

I saw "Patrick" at the ABC commissary today, so I guess he's back. He's really handsome, but scrawny. I saw "Jason" yesterday. Definitely not scrawny.


----------



## stellie93

Who would have thunk it--I missed a couple days and something actually happened! Why is Kate paying off Ian?


----------



## Johncv

PJO1966 said:


> I saw "Patrick" at the ABC commissary today, so I guess he's back. He's really handsome, but scrawny. I saw "Jason" yesterday. Definitely not scrawny.


Just what were you doing at the ABC commissary? Do you work there? I was thinking the other day that the actor who plays Ric look like he lost weight. Steve Burton (Jason) always looks good, I give anything to have hair like his. He must secretly have a hair transplant every two years.


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> Who would have thunk it--I missed a couple days and something actually happened! Why is Kate paying off Ian?


Because she *stupid.* Ian is blackmailing her.


----------



## PJO1966

Johncv said:


> Just what were you doing at the ABC commissary? Do you work there? I was thinking the other day that the actor who plays Ric look like he lost weight. Steve Burton (Jason) always looks good, I give anything to have hair like his. He must secretly have a hair transplant every two years.


I freelance in ABC's on-air graphics department 7 days/month. I'm here this whole week. They shoot GH and Gray's Anatomy on this lot.


----------



## stellie93

Johncv said:


> Because she *stupid.* Ian is blackmailing her.


I got that, but why? What does he have on her?


----------



## craftassistant

Ian told Kate he shot Michael in order for her to save his life. BC he knows that Sonny will kill him if he finds out. So Kate gave him a million from the Crimson funds. Today Maxie (in her nasty baby bib looking top) discovered the missing million form the operating funds. This was after Ian called Kate to say that he got to his destination and he will be checking in later when he needs more assistance finanically. Then Sonny walks in on Kate and the end of the talk. FUn times.

I loved today when Sonny told Max(with Diane and Jason there) he was sending him permantly to PR etc and Max says no he needs to stay out of his personal life etc. Then Diane tells Sonny he needs to then tell Jason to stop dating Claudia Z. It was hysterical.


----------



## stellie93

Thanks--so she embezzled $1 million to keep Sonny from committing murder (for the zillionth time)? Very strange.


----------



## craftassistant

She is I think trying to save his soul. It said in the magazine she realizes that he is claustrophic and he would not survvie in jail.

Love...lol


----------



## JimSpence

They finally wrapped up the Nicholas/Emily arc.

Will someone please shoot Anthony Zacchara.

Sonny got a couple of good ear fulls, from Max and Diane. 

I can't help seeing Patty Halliwell during the scenes with Anna.  Maybe this shows needs a little witchcraft to get it going again. Too many story arcs again.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> They finally wrapped up the Nicholas/Emily arc.


What happen to the actress who played Emily? Is she the one that got a part on 24?


----------



## JimSpence

I'm not sure.
Her bio at IMDB didn't mention "24"
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1351042/
Nor did Wikipedia.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natalia_Livingston

Once she is finally finished with GH, I'm sure she'll show up somehwere.


----------



## PJO1966

JimSpence said:


> They finally wrapped up the Nicholas/Emily arc.
> 
> Will someone please shoot Anthony Zacchara.
> 
> Sonny got a couple of good ear fulls, from Max and Diane.
> 
> I can't help seeing Patty Halliwell during the scenes with Anna.  Maybe this shows needs a little witchcraft to get it going again. Too many story arcs again.


She was Anna loooong before she was Patty. I'm glad to hear they're using her again. She was always one of my favorite characters.


----------



## JimSpence

PJO1966 said:


> She was Anna loooong before she was Patty. I'm glad to hear they're using her again. She was always one of my favorite characters.


Yeah, I knew that, but I'm a recent GH fan.

I wonder if her "witch" remark in the Haunted Star was scripted on purpose? Or is it something Anna would have said?


----------



## Cattie_Brie

Johncv said:


> What happen to the actress who played Emily? Is she the one that got a part on 24?


No, it was Sam's "Everyday Heroes" producer/unknown stepdaughter here to get revenge because Sam "murdered" her father that went on to "24". I can't remember her character's name on GH. Amelia maybe?

I think Natasha's contract was up and she extended just long enough for this storyline. Gee, I'm so glad she did that.


----------



## JimSpence

No new comments? 

Must be boring.

I'm catching up

All I'll say right now, is why the heck are Claudia and Johnny putting up with Tony?


----------



## craftassistant

This should be interesting Today and Tomorrow wiht Jax/Kate and Sonny/CArly.

I don't get the whole Lulu/Johnny thing but oh well.


----------



## Johncv

So, is Michael going to be sent away for six months, only to one day wake up as a 17 year old teenager with muscles and six-pack abs of steel?


----------



## JimSpence

Who here thinks that Anthony Zacchara will be "taken care of" by Luke?

Instead of killing off the long time characters, like Emily, they need to start writing off the newer ones. Like Trevor and A.Z.


----------



## craftassistant

Interesting that Nikolas found Claudia in the water at Spoon ISland..and now she confessed in her dullionsal fevered state..


----------



## JimSpence

Just how far away is Spoon Island from the mainland?

Jerry is going to be upset when he hears that Claudia is still alive. Why wouldn't she tell Nicholas that it was Jerry that stabbed her?


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Just how far away is Spoon Island from the mainland?
> 
> Jerry is going to be upset when he hears that Claudia is still alive. Why wouldn't she tell Nicholas that it was Jerry that stabbed her?


In the Black & White Ball story line where Jason was racing to the island, the CGI made Spoon Island look far from the mainland add the fact that people use a private shuttle to travel from the mainland and the island also hints at this. So I agree with you, Claudia should be dead.

Claudia afraid that if the truth come out about Jerry involvement in hiring Dr. Hit man then Jason will not only kill Jerry, but her also and maybe even Johnny. That the way I see it.


----------



## Dreaday

Johncv said:


> In the Black & White Ball story line where Jason was racing to the island, the CGI made Spoon Island look far from the mainland add the fact that people use a private shuttle to travel from the mainland and the island also hints at this. So I agree with you, Claudia should be dead.
> 
> Claudia afraid that if the truth come out about Jerry involvement in hiring Dr. Hit man then Jason will not only kill Jerry, but her also and maybe even Johnny. That the way I see it.


You better believe it! Jason is not looking to make any friends these days! and I have no doubt that he would try to kill all 3 of them you saw he totally burnt down the Zacharra's house! I just wonder what Anthony will do to Jason now!


----------



## PJO1966

This month's GH sightings, Jerry, Jason, and Lulu.


----------



## JimSpence

Wow! Am I the only one that sporatically keeps this thread going?

Too much happened in the last month to remember.

Anyway, it's time for Anthony to go!


----------



## Crobinzine

JimSpence said:


> Anyway, it's time for Anthony to go!


Can he please take LuLu with him?


----------



## Jstkiddn

Crobinzine said:


> Can he please take LuLu with him?


Only if Robin and Patrick go as well.  Especially Robin!


----------



## hummingbird_206

Genie comes back  Aug 26. I don't think the article has any spoilers, but those of you who are sensitive may want to avoid it.


----------



## JimSpence

No problem from me. I just wonder what fancy drug will bring Laura out of her comatose state? Or maybe it will be a psychic connection between Lulu and Laura. 

The other story lines are getting very intense. So much so, it's hard to keep track of them.


----------



## PJO1966

hummingbird_206 said:


> Genie comes back  Aug 26. I don't think the article has any spoilers, but those of you who are sensitive may want to avoid it.


I guess I'm going to have to start watching again.


----------



## Johncv

The Power that Be do not want Genie Francis full time, and they just kill off the actor who play Logan, I like to know who going to be killed next as a cost cutting move. Would they, could they kill off Sonny.  Yes, I know, dream on.  There going to be a second season of GH Nighshift, is this the direction the soaps are going as the cost of producing them keep rising.


----------



## PJO1966

They killed off Logan?


----------



## Jstkiddn

PJO1966 said:


> They killed off Logan?


Dead as a doornail.

Although, he kinda needed killing.  He was REALLY asking for it.


----------



## PJO1966

Man, they really went on a killing spree after I stopped watching. When is Bobby going to wake up to find Pam in the shower?


----------



## hummingbird_206

I don't mind that they killed Logan, but I'm still bumming over them killing Emily and Georgie.


----------



## stellie93

Emily and Georgie were worse, of course, since they'd been on so long. But I really liked Logan--especially that he looked and acted so much like Scotty, which hardly ever happens in father son stuff on TV. They were just all over the place with him from psycho to sensitive guy. 

GH is really in a dry spell right now--waiting for it to pick up. Maybe Genie will do it. I assume Luke will be back too.


----------



## JimSpence

I can't wait for the meeting of Luke and Scott. I wonder who'll get shot first?


----------



## 5thcrewman

I hope when Laura comes back on they play Herb Alpert's song "Rise" and how many viewers will understand the significance.


----------



## craftassistant

I think the whole Kate getting Carly back yesterday was interesting. I wonder when Jax will discover Kate was setting up Carly....after the ink is on the divorce papers?

Claudia and Sonny's talk the other week was interesting too. I think they will end up together again at some point.


----------



## JimSpence

Don't these people watch CSI? Just do a phone search and you can find out who's lying.

Heck, Spinelli could do it in 10s.

Okay, I'm in the middle of Wednesday's ep and just loved Sonny's putdown of Anthony in the restaurant. I'm wondering if he'll go nuts again.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Don't these people watch CSI? Just do a phone search and you can find out who's lying.
> 
> Heck, Spinelli could do it in 10s.
> 
> Okay, I'm in the middle of Wednesday's ep and just loved Sonny's putdown of Anthony in the restaurant. I'm wondering if he'll go nuts again.


I agree with you, the writers are not being realistic here, anyone with Jaxs wealth would just check the phone records to see who lying.


----------



## craftassistant

or Carly saying...here look at my phone....no one called.


----------



## JimSpence

Now why wasn't it Carly that jumped?


----------



## craftassistant

So this whole Claudia thing is getting interesting with her talking with Sonny and Jason.


----------



## PJO1966

GH sightings this week so far... Scotty & Anna.


----------



## JimSpence

So, we have a mob war on the horizon.
And Carly is becoming more of a loose cannon than she ever was.


----------



## PJO1966

Is Genie Francis back yet?


----------



## JimSpence

I haven't seen her, but with Lulu acting the way she is, I would expect something soon.


----------



## craftassistant

I think I read she is coming back on the 21st of somewhere towards then.

Anyone watching NightShift?


----------



## JimSpence

Yeah, I have Night Shift scheduled to record.

It's been awhile since I posted last. Anyway, I'm glad the Lulu/Johnny storyline has finally taken a turn. I wonder how long before Lulu spills the beans. Will Maxi come forward and verify that it was self defense. 

It looks like Jason ans sonny may finally get on the same page.

Sam got shot. Lucky will be in trouble for not getting permission for the undercover work by Sam.

Carly is getting herself into hot water again. 

Now for some wild speculation.

I'd like to see some mob action taking out both Anthony Zachara and Karpov.

Maybe Sam's wound will fix her. Meaning that she will now be able to become pregnant. Wasn't it scar tissue from the previous wound that prevented it. So, this time around they'll need to remove the scar tissue to save her.


----------



## hummingbird_206

JimSpence said:


> Maybe Sam's wound will fix her. Meaning that she will now be able to become pregnant. Wasn't it scar tissue from the previous wound that prevented it. So, this time around they'll need to remove the scar tissue to save her.


Then she'll get preggers by someone else while still with Lucky.


----------



## JimSpence

Yeah, probably Jason.


----------



## JimSpence

Haven't watched in a few days. So what's happening?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

craftassistant said:


> I think I read she is coming back on the 21st of somewhere towards then.
> 
> Anyone watching NightShift?


Huh, I thought she lost her mind? Now, I know this is a soap and dead isn't dead but how many times can you lose and regain your mental faculties?

I don't watch anymore but Genie could make me. Might restore my SP for a while.


----------



## stellie93

So does anyone think Laura is really awake? It seems like she is, but it has to be one big hallucination. I can't imagine that if Nicholas is her legal guardian he wouldn't have to be notified of the change in her condition whether she wants him to or not. Plus they never show any staff taking care of her, running tests, anything like they would do. It must be either an hallucination or just a spiritual connection between the 2 of them. Still, it's always good to see Genie. Too bad Luke isn't there.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Yes, I also think the Laura and Lulu scenes are a dream sequence. Would be really nice if it wasn't, but I just can't see that it's really happening


----------



## JimSpence

I guess I better watch this week's episodes.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Haven't seen the show this week, but read this on TV guide's daily update


> Tracy and Alan chuckle at the sight of their father forced to sit on a jury along side the "great unwashed."


So is Tracy still seeing Alan's ghost?

And now that Edward is on the jury, will Lulu confess to him in order to get Johnny found not guilty?


----------



## JimSpence

Watching this past week's episodes back to back.
In no particular order.

Quick plot points:

Lulu gets help from Laura.
Johnny's trial starts. Edward is on the Jury. Baldwin is going for the death penalty.
Claudia knows what really happened. She testifies.
Nadine testifies and how. Horsepucky.  She's held in contempt.
Scott badgers Nadine.
Jason and Elizabeth split.
Jax is going to build a new house.
Kate finds out about Sonny and Carly's one night stand. As does Jax.
Karpov's visa has been revoked and he's out to get Jax.
We've found out the truth with Dr. Matt.
Nadine and Nicholas make a cute couple.
Spinelli is released from GH.
Tracy is seeing Alan again.
Maxie looks good. Moving with Jason and Spinelli. Max is upset about it.
Robin has pains.
Speculation/questions:

When will Lulu tell Nicholas and Lucky who helped her?
When will Luke show up?
Who's going to take out Karpov? Jerry?
And, please let's lose Anthony while we're at it. Claudia?
Scott needs to lose his job. Isn't there a conflict of interest with him prosecuting Johnny?
Will Robin finally agree to marry Patrick?
Will Jax leave Carly again?
Will Kate call off the wedding?
Scott finds out that Lulu did it and he'll go after her (now Luke will show up.)
I know the above rambles a bit. But, that's the nature of soaps, right?
BTW, my head hurts from doing a marathon viewing.


----------



## stellie93

Trials on the soaps are always so bogus. 

I keep waiting for someone to walk in while Lulu's talking to "laura" and come face to face with the fact that she's not really there. (which has to be the case). Will Lulu go off he deep end then? 

Who is the juror that Anthony bought off? Whoever it is, Epiphany will uncover it. Or maybe Edward. 

I always liked Robin, but right now I'm bored with her and Patrick. FF thru them.


----------



## craftassistant

I haven't watched the past 2 weeks. Guess I need to watch this week's episodes tomorrow!


----------



## JimSpence

:up: Today (9/8), Scott got slugged by Nicholas. YEA!!!!!

It's never going to end well when you see someone driving a car on a soap opera.
For those that may not watch for a few days.


Spoiler



Sonny hits Claudia's car.



Are sweeps approaching again?


----------



## jeepair

stellie93 said:


> Trials on the soaps are always so bogus.
> 
> Who is the juror that Anthony bought off? Whoever it is, Epiphany will uncover it. Or maybe Edward.


Probably that older lady we've seen a few dozen times before on GH.

More Spinelli and Maxanista!


----------



## JimSpence

Highlights that I could remember this week, in no particular order.
Jason tells off Karpov, with Elizabeth listening.
Claudia comes to the rescue (sort of) at Johnny's trial.
Jerry sets the clinic on fire. (will Dr. Matt and Nadine survive?)
Minor plots involving Sonny, Claudia, Kate, Carly.


----------



## JimSpence

Of course it was the old lady on the jury. Anytime they bring in a recognizable character actor, they're the one.

And, doesn't anyone on the show know that you should call 911 before doing anything?


----------



## hummingbird_206

hummingbird_206 said:


> Yes, I also think the Laura and Lulu scenes are a dream sequence. Would be really nice if it wasn't, but I just can't see that it's really happening


Happy to be wrong!


----------



## PJO1966

So Laura is real? I guess I should be watching.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Yes, Laura is real. She was given some drug as part of a trial (I'm not clear on if it's the same drug Robin and Patrick gave her) and there was a confidentiality clause saying no one could know. There's also a very big possibility that she will relapse.


----------



## Cattie_Brie

hummingbird_206 said:


> Yes, Laura is real. She was given some drug as part of a trial (I'm not clear on if it's the same drug Robin and Patrick gave her) and there was a confidentiality clause saying no one could know. There's also a very big possibility that she will relapse.


The drug they are referring to was the drug that they created so Laura could wake up for the 25th anniversary of Luke & Laura's wedding.

I'm still not convinced Laura waking up is real. Lulu could have just as easily created that doctor in her mind to help her cope with having created this "fantasy" in her mind about her mother being awake.

(spoilers for anyone who isn't caught up, like me until last night)


Spoiler



In the very first scene Laura has with a family member other than Lulu, she doesn't wake up. I realize that could just be part of Friday's cliffhanger and she'll wake up at the beginning of today's episode, but I choose to believe it when I see it.


----------



## JimSpence

Wow! 
Patrick and Matt are half brothers!
That was surmised awhile back wasn't it?

Johnny has been acquitted. I wonder what Scott Baldwin will do now? Especially if he finds out that it was really Lulu that killed Logan.

Lulu calls in Nicholas and Lucky to see Laura.
That didn't go well.

Let's see if I can get the current pairings right.
Alexis and Jerry
Jerry and Sam
Sam and Lucky
Diane and Max
Jason and Elizabeth (covertly)
Nicholas and Nadine
Spinelli and Maxie (even though she doesn't know it)
Johnny and Lulu
Sonny and Kate 

Will Jax come to his senses?

Will Robin finally relent and marry Patrick?

When will things heat up with Karpov?
My guess is at Sonny's and Kate's wedding.
Won't Kate be surprised when Olivia shows up.
I suspect that this wedding will be a disaster. 

Jerry is trying to implicate Matt in the clinic fire.


----------



## JimSpence

So today it was revealed that Tony can walk.

Also, someone overheard Lulu confessing to her mother.

My immediate guess is that it was Trevor.
But, we haven't heard or seen from Luke for awhile, it could have been him.


----------



## Johncv

What happen to Bobby Spencer??


----------



## JimSpence

Good question. Maybe she's on vacation with Luke.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Johncv said:


> What happen to Bobby Spencer??


Probably having some more plastic surgery.


----------



## jeepair

But she just cooked up a batch of cookies for LuuuuLuuuuu which Carly took to Shadybrook.

Carly overhearing Olivia checkin.... I sense trouble a brewing...


----------



## Jstkiddn

jeepair said:


> But she just cooked up a batch of cookies for LuuuuLuuuuu ...


Am I the only one that love to hear Anthony Zachara say Luuuuuuluuuuu's name?


----------



## JimSpence

Bang!!!

Kate got shot.
Sonny goes nuts and wants Jason to kill Karpov.
The one who did was Anthony,
And Ric knows it.


----------



## jeepair

This show is still in standard definition. Any clue if/when they will ever switch over to HD? It's weird watching it in stretched format.


----------



## PJO1966

jeepair said:


> This show is still in standard definition. Any clue if/when they will ever switch over to HD? It's weird watching it in stretched format.


Turn off stretching on your TV.

Yesterday I saw "Mike" & "Mac" as well as a couple of extras, all at the commissary. They were all in tuxes and gowns.


----------



## jeepair

PJO1966 said:


> Turn off stretching on your TV.
> 
> Yesterday I saw "Mike" & "Mac" as well as a couple of extras, all at the commissary. They were all in tuxes and gowns.


Then you get the black bars on the sides and I hate that. I just want HD.


----------



## JimSpence

Try stretching AND expanding the display.

But then you cut off the top and bottom too!.

I'm not sure I'd want to see Tracy in HD. They could use an SD 16:9 view.


----------



## PJO1966

So now I know why all those GH folks were walking around in formal wear last month on the lot.


----------



## JimSpence

I'm up to last Tuesday. 

Tony's having an attack of some sort after Claudia gave him a real talking to. 

Let's see, Luke and Tracy are in a plane full of drugs flying out of Mexico.
Scott has kidnapped Laura and is on the way to Hollywood.
And then there is the Patrick/Robin wedding.
And of course, the other Sonny v Jason problem.


----------



## PJO1966

I actually saw Thursday and Friday's episodes. I'm FFing through most everything except Luke, Laura, & family and the Robin & Patrick stuff.


----------



## ced6

For some reason I just started watching this again. I'll watch for a few months, get bored, move on. And then in a few years I'll decide to catch up again. It's funny how much things change yet at the same time stay the same. I do miss Georgie, though.


----------



## craftassistant

You are right that it is kinda of the same thing but later time frame.

First off I am so irked at the writers for doing a carly/sonny thing...why couldn't olivia be the one to get sonny?

and i am liking the patrick/robin story line. I think maxie and spinelli might finally come together with the baby stuff.


----------



## ced6

craftassistant said:


> You are right that it is kinda of the same thing but later time frame.
> 
> First off I am so irked at the writers for doing a carly/sonny thing...why couldn't olivia be the one to get sonny?
> 
> and i am liking the patrick/robin story line. I think maxie and spinelli might finally come together with the baby stuff.


I like spinelli. He seems too cute. Now Olivia. Is she the character played by the actress who was the original Carly?


----------



## ced6

To anyone who has watched for a long time - whatever happened to Jason's brother? I remember him from when I first watched in high school - maybe '95?


----------



## Jstkiddn

ced6 said:


> Now Olivia. Is she the character played by the actress who was the original Carly?


No. The actress that played the original Carly (Sarah Brown) is now playing Claudia Zacharra. <sp?>


----------



## ced6

Jstkiddn said:


> No. The actress that played the original Carly (Sarah Brown) is now playing Claudia Zacharra. <sp?>


Ah, yes. I'll have to go look up who Olivia is.


----------



## Cattie_Brie

ced6 said:


> To anyone who has watched for a long time - whatever happened to Jason's brother? I remember him from when I first watched in high school - maybe '95?


AJ was murdered a few years back. I was in a "not-watching" phase, so I only know a few details. It wasn't long after he had all of Sonny's kids kidnapped, and there was something about a therapist of some kind who actually did it, but allowed Michael to think he'd done it. You know, a typical convoluted soap story line.


----------



## ced6

Cool, thanks


----------



## JimSpence

Missed part of this past Friday because of the press conference.

Anyway, Karpov is dead. Finally.

Will we now have a mob war?


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Missed part of this past Friday because of the press conference.
> 
> Anyway, Karpov is dead. Finally.
> 
> Will we now have a mob war?


I wish I could say the same thing about Sonny, I am so tired of this guy dominating the story line, why does Carly have to saving him over and over.


----------



## Johncv

Is the same actor playing Patrick brother when he had a beard or did Power that Be replace him other actor? He sure look younger to me.


----------



## JimSpence

Same guy, without beard.

11/13 update.
Jerry blew up the boat, but is he really dead?
Sam was rescued by Jason.
Laura's going to Paris.
Carly is being stupid again. Gave Sonny an alibi.

And Maxie is a really vicious person.


----------



## JimSpence

And now it starts.


----------



## JimSpence

Okay, just how big is spoon Island that Jax is going to build a resort with indoor tennis courts and pools? Not to mention the golf course.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I've always gotten the impression that Spoon Island was pretty large what with the stable and horses since they'd need quite a bit of room to exercise the horses. And there are dangerous cliffs, and tunnels to fit in, too

I only watch occassionally...saw Tuesday but didn't see Wednesday...

So did Sonny and ex-Carly get married? 

Did current Carly shoot Jax and/or Kate?

Cool how Liz saved Sam. Will Jason and Sam rescue the baby? 

I like the scenes between Alexis and Sonny's lawyer (can't remember her name.) They are always entertaining.


----------



## JimSpence

I still haven't watch Wednesday or Thursday from last week.
Sonny and Claudia are not yet married and Carly hasn't shot anyone.

I just watched 24: Redemption and now know where Jerry Jacks went.


----------



## Johncv

hummingbird_206 said:


> I've always gotten the impression that Spoon Island was pretty large what with the stable and horses since they'd need quite a bit of room to exercise the horses. And there are dangerous cliffs, and tunnels to fit in, too


Don't forget the quicksand. Lot and lots of quicksand.  Make you think that Spoon Island would be unsuitable to build on.


----------



## Johncv

Jstkiddn said:


> Am I the only one that love to hear Anthony Zachara say Luuuuuuluuuuu's name?


Anthony Zachara gets some of the best lines, I crack-up when, during the wedding between Sonny and Claudia, the Priest ask about music and Anthony reply "The angles are singing heaven".


----------



## JimSpence

I haven't posted in awhile.

Here's where things are, I think.
1) Sonny is taking on Jason for control of the piers.
2) Claudia is afraid that Sonny will find out about her involvement in Michael's shooting.
3) The girl Spinelli (an FBI agent) set up Spinelli in order to get the goods on Jason and possibly Sonny.
4) Nadine testified before a couple of Senators concerning her patent's use by a military company. 
5) Johnny was arrested on false charges and Luke (with the help of Sonny) got the charges dropped. Now Anthony Z. will be angry.
6). Lulu slept with Spinelli.
7) It looks like Carly and Jax will be getting back together.
8) Jax hired Olivia.

What else have I missed?


----------



## stellie93

I think it was Maxi who slept with Spinelli. 

The guy playing the FBI agent looks really familiar. Do I know him from somewhere?


----------



## JimSpence

Right! I keep getting Maxie and Lulu confused. 

The FBI agent is played by Mark Pinter. Hes been on Cold Case and L & O.
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0684585/


----------



## Johncv

I am a little lost here, but I think there was a scene where Sonny and Carly found one of the DVDs. What happen with that?


----------



## JimSpence

Sonny complained that Claudia doesn't put DVDs back where they belong, so he put it on the shelf with other DVDs.


----------



## JimSpence

Jason's working undercover for the FBI. I wonder how well that will go?

When will Sonny find out that Anthony Z can walk and that it was him who shot Kate?


----------



## JimSpence

I really hate shows that do this kind of thing. Showing Patrick being interviewed about some event and then going back a few days showing what's happening leading up to the event. I assume it will be another week before we see what the event is.

So who dies? 

When will Nickolas run into Emily 2.0?

Is that FBI agent legit?


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> I really hate shows that do this kind of thing. Showing Patrick being interviewed about some event and then going back a few days showing what's happening leading up to the event. I assume it will be another week before we see what the event is.
> 
> So who dies?
> 
> When will Nickolas run into Emily 2.0?
> 
> Is that FBI agent legit?


Sorry, but I like this kind story line make the plot more interesting. I just hate it when the Power that be use it to kill character just introduce a few months ago. Patricks brother dies because he was in the OR, because it was revealed that everyone who was in the OR was killed during the event. Who else was in the OR, we dont know yet, my guess is that Nadine will probably be kill off because Emily 2.00 has return.

The FBI agent must be legit, he interviewing Packrick.


----------



## Johncv

What happen Jackie Zimmermen, who played Bobby Speincer, did she leave the show?


----------



## craftassistant

Bobbie is a reoccuring actor now I think.

Yeah I read that Nadine was going to die. That bums me out, I really liked her on the show. She reminded me of Amy Vining from years ago.

I am very curiuos how the stuff with Robin is going to turn out with the post partum. Today's episode with Carly talking to Patrick was good.

This plotting reminds me of the MEtro Court hostage scene from last February. Apparently the writers like this for February sweeps


----------



## hummingbird_206

The nurse's station is supposed to be getting a makeover. Don't think their are any spoilers in this article, but those of you sensitive to such things shouldn't click


----------



## Johncv

Nadine dies.

Leyla and Trevor will bite the bullet for the Feb. Sweeps cause. So will Monica. But before she goes, shell think she sees Emily drifting down like an angel from heaven to help guide her into the afterlife. But viewers will know better; its Emilys doppelganger, Rebecca.

But the real BAD news is....

Steve Burton (Jason) turned down a chance to star on GH for another four years; aka, in the eyes of some, he wont continue taking over the show, while other cast members play second fiddle. With Burtons rumored exit just around the bend, hopes are high that GH can return to a more ensemble cast and have more spending money on hand. Hope he get a prime time show because I like this actor.


----------



## JimSpence

I'm okay with Leyla and Trevor, but, Anthony really needs to go too!

I suspect that Nicholas will go off the deep end.


----------



## stellie93

Funniest scene in a long time--Epiphany ready to scrub Tracy.


----------



## hummingbird_206

stellie93 said:


> Funniest scene in a long time--Epiphany ready to scrub Tracy.


I think that one is tied for funniest with Tracy being so annoying that no one objected to her being the next person out! Both were Emmy worthy!


----------



## craftassistant

I haven't really watched last week's shows or this week's .. I have been catching bits and pieces. I really need to catch up. I did see Leyla die.


----------



## JimSpence

Currently watching today's episode.

All I can say is that I'll be very disappointed if Trevor and Anthony don't die by Friday.

Elizabeth's expression when Rebecca walked into her room has priceless. But, will she survive?


----------



## craftassistant

I just loved that Anthoney was strapped down to the bed. I am pretty sure Trevor dies today after that explosion. 


I loved how Carly had to help Claudia out of bed and to the safe part of the hospital.

Today's should be good.


----------



## JimSpence

Trevor is dead.
Don't know where Anthony is.
The hospital is burning.
BTW, shouldn't the fire suppression sprinklers have kicked in.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Trevor is dead.
> Don't know where Anthony is.
> The hospital is burning.
> BTW, shouldn't the fire suppression sprinklers have kicked in.


If the fire suppression sprinklers have kicked in then the writers could not burn down GH and kill off as many actors as they can to cut cost. Steve Burton (Jason) not renewing his (rumor) 5 million dollar contract will also help keep GH going for another year.


----------



## JimSpence

I'd like to also know why the ORs are on the top floor?
Hospitals around have them in the basement.

How long will it take to rebuild GH? Will the doctors work at the other hospital for a week or two? 

Here's a weird thought. Emily's parents were twins and the other twins also married and had Rebecca, making her a fraternal twin cousin to emily.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> I'd like to also know why the ORs are on the top floor?
> Hospitals around have them in the basement.
> 
> How long will it take to rebuild GH? Will the doctors work at the other hospital for a week or two?
> 
> Here's a weird thought. Emily's parents were twins and the other twins also married and had Rebecca, making her a fraternal twin cousin to emily.


Another thought, why is there still power on in Port Charles? This is suppose to be the worse snow storm to hit PC, so you would think all the power lines would be down.


----------



## JimSpence

I think Special Agent Raynor needs to go away. Why should Spinelli pay if Anthony ends up dead?

BTW, Maxie looks good in red.

I wonder how much V8 paid for that product placement Thursday?
Oh, I get it now. This is women's healthy heart week.

Poor Nadine.


----------



## stellie93

GH is just one long commercial anymore--so tired of Campbell's soup and Prego. The Max thing is just stupid.


----------



## JimSpence

Wow! Where did Tuesday's episode come from?

It was great to see the characters kinda out of character in Maxie's alternate world.

I wonder how this will affect Maxie now? It seems she will now be a bit more than a good friend to Spinelli.


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> Here's a weird thought. Emily's parents were twins and the other twins also married and had Rebecca, making her a fraternal twin cousin to emily.


When Nicholas was telling her about Emily and how her mother had died of breast cancer it looked to me like something about the breast cancer mom sounded strangely familiar to her. I think she knows more than she's letting on.

Here's my strange thought: I think Spinelli and the FBI computer girl (Winifred?) are long lost brother and sister.


----------



## JimSpence

Jstkiddn said:


> When Nicholas was telling her about Emily and how her mother had died of breast cancer it looked to me like something about the breast cancer mom sounded strangely familiar to her. I think she knows more than she's letting on.
> 
> Here's my strange thought: I think Spinelli and the FBI computer girl (Winifred?) are long lost brother and sister.


I also noticed Rebecca's reaction to Emily's story. I wonder how long they will string us along?

Now that thought about Spinelli and Winifred is interesting and weird.


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> Now that thought about Spinelli and Winifred is interesting and weird.


They just look so much alike! That's what first brought the idea into my head. If they aren't tv brother/sister then the writers are missing a good opportunity.....because they look just alike to me. Put a wig and glasses on Spinelli and you have Winifred.


----------



## JimSpence

FYI, Bradford Anderson is 29 and Senta Moses is 35.


----------



## stellie93

It seemed weird to me today that after being pretty rude to Nicholas and all the cute young rich guys, New Emily asked to buy Sonny a cup of coffee.  Seemed a little out of character for what we've seen of her so far. I thought maybe she had been hired by someone to get close to Sonny, either because they discovered her resemblance to Emily or maybe even had plastic surgery done. Sounds crazy, but it is a soap. 

I like the brother and sister idea. They are so much alike.


----------



## JimSpence

Nothing more has been found out about Rebecca.

Jason an Sam got back to Port Charles from Florida pretty quick.

Let's hope that Claudia gets out of her predicament. 
And that Anthony gets captured next week.
That story line is getting very old.

I want to know more about Ms. Shaw.
And what the heck was Edward thinking?


----------



## JimSpence

Now Raynor really needs to go away.

Maybe Winifred will hack into the FBI database and delete all of the evidence against Spinelli. Of course, Spinelli would have to have a good alibi for when that happens or he's right back in the slammer. 
For me right now the major plot point that needs answering is, who is Rebecca?


----------



## jeepair

JimSpence said:


> Now Raynor really needs to go away.
> 
> Maybe Winifred will hack into the FBI database and delete all of the evidence against Spinelli. Of course, Spinelli would have to have a good alibi for when that happens or he's right back in the slammer.
> For me right now the major plot point that needs answering is, who is Rebecca?


Spinelli should hack himself and get rid of his evidence (probably backed up offsite etc) so that is probably not possible. In addition or instead, he should either find blackmail material against Raynor or make it up and insert it everywhere. Case closed.  Getting to be a dumb/FF story now.


----------



## JimSpence

Oh Oh! New character lurking in that diner.
When will Spinelli ever learn that people could overhear him.

BTW, I think the role Natalia Livingston is playing (Rebecca Shaw) now gives her more range than what she had as Emily.

Did anyone else notice that the doctor at Michael's clinic called Claudia - Mrs. Quartermain?


----------



## craftassistant

I did see that they called Claudia something else. I wonder who she is "trying" to be as a Quartermaine.


----------



## JimSpence

I think it was just a mistake on the actors part. There was nothing in previous episodes that implied that Claudia was trying to be a Quartermaine.

I'm beginning to wonder what the backstory will be with Rebacca? I think it will be proven that she is related to Emily. Probably a cousin. I surmised earlier that Rebecca's parents could be twins of Emily's parents. Thus, she could be twin cousin to Emily. 

They are also setting up for the return of Michael.

Was that Rebecca that found one of the DVDs?


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> They are also setting up for the return of Michael.


I hate to admit, but I hope they find a different actor. The original is just creepy.



JimSpence said:


> Was that Rebecca that found one of the DVDs?


Nope. Rick. This should be interesting.


----------



## hummingbird_206

JimSpence said:


> They are also setting up for the return of Michael.


A spoiler about Michael here
http://www.tvguide.com/Soaps/General-Hospital-recast-1003972.aspx


----------



## stellie93

Spoiler



everyone will want to go into a coma for a few months if you come back looking this much better.


----------



## JimG19

I've read some online rumors that GH will be in HD soon, to coincide with the new hospital. Supposedly. Steve Burton confirmed this at a fanfest and stated he had recently lost 20 lbs, knowing hd was coming.

I can stand looking at Sam in HD! :up:

Jim


----------



## Johncv

hummingbird_206 said:


> A spoiler about Michael here
> http://www.tvguide.com/Soaps/General-Hospital-recast-1003972.aspx


This is not really a spoiler, I stated that this was going to happen when the power that be put him in a coma a while back ago. The kid was not that good looking to start with and I am surprise he lasted this long.


----------



## Johncv

JimG19 said:


> I've read some online rumors that GH will be in HD soon, to coincide with the new hospital. Supposedly. Steve Burton confirmed this at a fanfest and stated he had recently lost 20 lbs, knowing hd was coming.
> 
> I can stand looking at Sam in HD! :up:
> 
> Jim


When is this going to happen? This mean I am going have start recording GH on my local ABC channel and not SoapNet. I hate recording it on the local channel because they seem to interrupt the show with some stupid news break that no one could care less about.


----------



## JimSpence

They may produce the show in HD, but it doesn't necessarily mean your local ABC can send it in HD.

Anyway, will they please get the Jerry Jax DVD thing over with already. And the Robin arc needs to end. Let's not forget about Spinelli, etc. Oh wait, there wouldn't be anything left would there?


----------



## stellie93

So fake Emily is working for somebody---and Helena is coming back. Alexis is funny--"you know there's insanity in our family." Yep, we all know that.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Johncv said:


> This is not really a spoiler, I stated that this was going to happen when the power that be put him in a coma a while back ago. The kid was not that good looking to start with and I am surprise he lasted this long.


It had not yet aired, so according to the forum rules it's a spoiler. I don't really get wound up in the whole spoiler thing (except when it comes to the WSOP), but I do respect that other people don't what to know what's going to happen until it airs.


----------



## JimSpence

So Carly is assuming that when Michael comes out of his coma he'll be his old self (change in actors notwithstanding). But, there is some brain damage so he'll personality will change. He's been in a bed for a year and I'm sure his muscle tone isn't quite perfect.

So Claudia punched some holes in the condoms and the Sonny said he doesn't want any more kids. Hmm, that'll work out well. 

They are stuck on the post-partem thing with Robin a bit to long. As they are with Claudia's involvement with Michael's shooting. 

No real strong subplots going on right now. Getting a bit bored. 
Except I do want to find out what Rebecca's secret it. 

Anyone think that when General Hospital reopens and they have party that something will happen?

The above was written while watching the last couple of episodes.
So Jerry is back!! I thought he might be as his stint on "24" ended.


----------



## JimSpence

Wow, they certainly gave General Hospital a new look!!
I'm catching up on the past week's episodes.
Claudia's demise has been postponed.
Carly's too, if she's pregnant.
Michael moved again.
The quadrangle that is Maxie, Spinelli, LuLu, and Johnny is getting weird.
Nicholas's grandmother is back.
Rebecca looks a lot better with the reduced eye shadow.
What's with the phone calls she's getting.
What's with Ethan?

Helena is a real nutjub.
Can't tell how Rebecca is involved in this
Robin is still being stupid.

BTW, Is it me or has the PQ improved lately?
I know it is still SD but I heard they may be going HD and they may have started using HD cameras in preparation of HD.


----------



## JimG19

Show looks great in HD. The daily opening sequence is in stretch-o-vision but the show itself is in HD. Can't wait to see Sam 

Jim


----------



## realityboy

I tuned in for a bit today just to see the new HD. I thought the opening sequence looked odd, but other than that the show looked great. I hope the other soaps follow suit soon. I really only watch AMC.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Yeah, they really need to fix the opening sequence. It looked like crap. But the show itself looks good so far (only seen the first 5 minutes so far)


----------



## JimSpence

I'm curious as to why they started HD in the middle of the week? It was obvious from SD PQ this week that they were getting close.

I may have to start recording GH on DirecTV ch396 (MPEG4) instead of ch86. My OTA might be the better source if it was more stable reception wise.


----------



## JimSpence

Watched Thursday's episode. Good to see Sam in HD, even if the PQ was a bit soft.


----------



## hummingbird_206

What does Carly have that's making her being preggers so dangerous?


----------



## JimSpence

I didn't catch the medical term, but it is something that will cause blood clots in pregnant woman. Unfortunately, the medication to treat the blood clots is dangerous to the fetus.


----------



## JimSpence

Robin is about to get a big slap down. About time. 
So who's the daddy? Sonny or Ric?

So now it's Kimberly McCullough's time for vacation.


----------



## JimSpence

HD is nice, but has anyone noticed, of course you have, that many scenes are a bit too dark. 
I don't remember the living room in Sonny's house being that dark. 

Oh yeah, Maxie is still playing stupid. 
Why doesn't she just bed Spinelli?

Looks like Carly (Laura Wright) is also on vacation for awhile.


----------



## jeepair

JimSpence said:


> HD is nice, but has anyone noticed, of course Why doesn't she just bed Spinelli?


Already done twice...


----------



## JimSpence

True. I guess I should have said "again".


----------



## JimSpence

So, will Michael's operation be successful? 
I'm sure there will be some drama and Patrick will get blamed for something.
It will probably be a few months before Michael is back to normal, whatever that is!

Kate needs to be slapped with a 2x4.

Is Rebecca tied in with evil Helena? 
I think so, but Rebecca will back out of whatever it is. 
BTW, Rebecca looked real fine this week. 

So did Lulu.


----------



## Crobinzine

Does anyone think that TPB are _trying_ to draw some sort of weird parallel with the real life tragedy with Caylee & Caysey Anthony?


----------



## craftassistant

Crobinzine said:


> Does anyone think that TPB are _trying_ to draw some sort of weird parallel with the real life tragedy with Caylee & Caysey Anthony?


No I don't think I think they are trying to bring awareness to Post Partum Depression.


----------



## jeepair

The last few days the HD picture has had vertical bars on the sides... 

Did Michaels brother just leap 4-5 years too?

I second the hit Kate with a 2x4 or up it to a 4x4.


----------



## JimSpence

I'm catching up right now. I'm in the middle of Tuesday's episode.

My problem is that this week's episodes are lacking sound.
Recorded on the HR20-100 from WABC ch396. Luckily I still have the SPs setup on the HR10 with ch86. No vertical bars on either recordings.

My thoughts about Claudia. It must be really weird for Sarah Brown to be playing Claudia against Laura Wright's Carly. Since Sarah had the role of Carly before.

Now is there a reason for Lulu to be showing so much cleavage? 
Other than the obvious. 
And she and Maxie have new hairdos.
It must be that they are in HD now.


----------



## JimSpence

So how pissed will Carly be that she wasn't there when Michael woke up? And that it was Lulu? Also, will Michael stay awake or go in and out of unconsciousness a few times? How much memory will he retain? Will his personality change? Forget the fact it's a new actor playing the part. 

I suspect that Michael will be the catalyst that keeps Claudia alive, not the pregnancy.

Anyone else have the problem that there is no sound on ch 396 between 3 and 4pm?
As a test I also recorded Oprah at 4 and there was no problem. So I record GH on ch 86 on my HR10.

Holly's back. Is Ethan Luke's son or not? Who's blackmailing Kate? What's the deal with Helena? Is or is not Rebecca involved with Helena?


----------



## Johncv

*"Holy Facelift, Batman"* If Jackey Zemmerman get her face stretch any further she will be on a canvas screaming "Moisturize Me", "Moisturize Me".


----------



## Jstkiddn

Johncv said:


> *Holy Facelift, Batman* If Jackey Zemmerman get her face stretch any further she will be on a canvas screaming Moisturize Me, Moisturize Me.


Just today I called a friend of mine and said practically the same thing.

There was a scene earlier in the week in Michael's hospital room with Bobbie and Monica. As soon as I saw them I immediately thought there was WAAAAY too much silicone. Neither of them could move any part of their face except for the mouth. Monica didn't look quite as bad as Bobbie, but if she keeps it up, she'll be there soon.

Then Carly entered the room. She has a few (VERY few) wrinkles.....and she still looked gorgeous. She could even move her face. LOL

I took a mental picture of the three of them and immediately decided that the natural look (ie: Carly) looked MUUUUUCH better than the others.

Bobbie looks like a freak show.


----------



## JimSpence

JimSpence said:


> ...
> My problem is that this week's episodes are lacking sound.
> Recorded on the HR20-100 from WABC ch396. Luckily I still have the SPs setup on the HR10 with ch86. ..





JimSpence said:


> ...
> Anyone else have the problem that there is no sound on ch 396 between 3 and 4pm?
> As a test I also recorded Oprah at 4 and there was no problem. So I record GH on ch 86 on my HR10.


Sorry to quote myself (twice). This problem continues. I'd really like someone to answer the question about the lack of sound on ch396. It's okay on ch86 and my local OTA.


----------



## JimSpence

Thank goodness they didn't drag out telling Michael what happened.

And still no audio on ch 396.


----------



## JimSpence

Luke isn't Ethan's father. Thank goodness.

However, I wonder how Robin will take it that she has a half-brother?


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> Luke isn't Ethan's father. Thank goodness.
> 
> However, I wonder how Robin will take it that she has a half-brother?


This is all assuming that Holly is telling the truth. I'm not so sure.


----------



## JimSpence

Could be! But, I think the writer's want to bring more angst into Robin's life. 

When will Anna show up? And Robert?


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Could be! But, I think the writer's want to bring more angst into Robin's life.
> 
> When will Anna show up? And Robert?


Good, anything to get off the boring PMS plot line, I would hit the FF button any time that came up.

Johnny and Olivia


----------



## JimSpence

I think you meant PPD (Post Partum Depression). But, then PMS is pretty heavy with all of the other women on the show.


----------



## JimSpence

Don't like Maxie's hair.
Carly getting a note from her doctor. 
Michael doesn't like that Carly's pregnancy means she's trying to replace him, but he's okay with Claudia's. 
Come the next sweeps period, the stuff will hit the fan. 
I hope it doesn't take that long.


----------



## JimSpence

I've got one word for GH in HD. WOW!

So, Rebecca was illegally adopted as a baby.
This brings up the possibility that she could be Emily's twin sister.
Thoughts?


----------



## Jstkiddn

Ethan and Rebecca.....wow! I sure didn't see THAT one coming! This should be interesting. Wonder if Holly is involved as well?


----------



## Johncv

Why do writers always have to do the pregnant women(s) falling down the stairs thing?  So who going the lose a baby Claudia or Carly? If it Carly, then the story line involve her getting revenge against Claudia. If it Claudia then she will have to find another way to keep her hold on Sonny. 

Kristina grew up about as fast as Michael.  So, do you all like the new Michael as oppose to the old and ugly Michael?


----------



## Jstkiddn

Johncv said:


> Kristina grew up about as fast as Michael.  So, do you all like the new Michael as oppose to the old and ugly Michael?


No kidding! Wasn't Kristina about 5 or 6 last year? LOL!!

I love the new Michael. The old one would have NEVER been able to handle this story line. I think it's funny how he looks just like his Uncle Jason.


----------



## JimSpence

I'd say that Kristina grew up a lot more than Michael.
The actress playing Kristina last year was about 7 (Wikipedia), now we have a 16 year old.

I agree that this version of Michael is handling the role quite well. As is Morgan, what little we've seen so far.

Looks like I was right about Rebecca.


----------



## Johncv

Look like the actress who play Robin is the only one who grew up into the role. Did everyone note that her dumb nose stud disappeared after the show went HD.


----------



## JimSpence

No I didn't notice. But, I did notice that the women are made up very well now.


----------



## JimSpence

So, just how many story threads do we have going now?
In no particular order.
Luke's been knocked out because he overheard Helena talking to Rebecca. (Helena overheard Rebecca and Ethan)
Rebecca's secret is out and her relationship with Ethan is questionable.
Michael is having a hard time adjusting to being awake.
Who's the daddy?
What's really up with Kristina?
Dr. Matt lost a patient. (Mayor Floyd's mistress) Now being sued.
Kate's being blackmailed.
Will Olivia ever reveal that Sonny is the father of Dante?
When will it finally be revealed to Carly that Claudia was involved in Michael's shooting?

And, riding in a car on GH never ends up well!!!


----------



## Jstkiddn

Has anyone else noticed the tremor in Anthony Geary's hand? It's not constant, but I've noticed it several times.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Nope, haven't noticed any tremor in Luke's hand. But he is 62 in real life, so wouldn't be surprised if he has tremors. It's fairly common for people to get tremors when they get 'older'. At least that's what my parents' doctor told them.


----------



## Johncv

hummingbird_206 said:


> Nope, haven't noticed any tremor in Luke's hand. But he is 62 in real life, so wouldn't be surprised if he has tremors. It's fairly common for people to get tremors when they get 'older'. At least that's what my parents' doctor told them.


*YOU *had go and make me feel old, I remember when Anthony Geary had curly red hair.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Johncv said:


> *YOU *had go and make me feel old, I remember when Anthony Geary had curly red hair.


Welcome to my world

I remember the curly hair, don't remember it being red...but my memory and my reading vision are in a race to see who can desert me first.


----------



## JimSpence

Wow! Just caught up from last week and so far this week.

As with most soap operas, there is always someone listening in on conversation.
1) Andrea Floyd overhears Patrick and Robin. She then sets about to set up Alexis with false emails.
2) Dominic (Dante) overhears Sonny talking to Claudia about his misdeeds in Bensonhearst and he now knows that he is Sonny's son.

Other points of interest. Michael has a driving permit. How soon before he wrecks a car?
Kristina thinks her mother has lied about her relationship with the mayor (Andrea's setup). Spinelli will sort that out, I'm sure.

Will Jason kill Dante? I think not but Sonny might.


----------



## stellie93

Have they explained why they call him Dominick sometimes and Dante others? So his Mom doesnt' know he works for the Zakaras? 

Sonny really does have the worst guards in the world. Here's the guy who threatened his family just standing there eavesdropping on him in his home.


----------



## JimSpence

What will Olivia do when she finds out that her son, who she tried to shield from mob influence, is in the mob?

This is probably why he goes by Dominic to hide his mod connections.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I've always hated Robin and Patrick together, until today. I thought they were so cute singing together!


----------



## jeepair

JimSpence said:


> Wow! Just caught up from last week and so far this week.
> 2) Dominic (Dante) overhears Sonny talking to Claudia about his misdeeds in Bensonhearst and he now knows that he is Sonny's son.


Hmm, I didn't take it that Dante knows anything yet. Dante already knew that his Mother and Sonny had a relationship...


----------



## JimSpence

I may be over thinking that Dante knows. But he's got to be suspicious by now. 
It just that he now has a more definitive timeframe for the Sonny/Olivia relationship.

This week should be good.


----------



## BSweets

Me too! 



hummingbird_206 said:


> I've always hated Robin and Patrick together, until today. I thought they were so cute singing together!


----------



## JimSpence

Lots going on!! 
Although I didn't watch GH when Sarah Brown played Carly, I find it surreal that she's now playing Sonny's wife. I bet it's weird for her as well. 

I'm having a hard time keeping track of all that's going on right now. 

I think the country club has a problem.


----------



## JimSpence

So, I see five possible people that may have caused Claudia's accident.

Kristina - obviously not since they focused on her
Michael - also not for same reason
Alexis - in the wrong place - but also not her
Kristina's boyfriend - he was the one that followed Michael
Andrea Floyd - How did she know which direction Alexis went unless she followed Alexis?

I doubt they will let Dr. Hunter "kill" another patient. 

Just when will Sonny find out that Dante is his son?

Okay, just finished Friday's ep. 
Is Claudia going off the show?
Will Kristina crack?
Will Carly also lose the baby?
Just how long will they drag this major arc plot out?
I think Sam will get the video back and it will prove that Andrea followed Alexis.


----------



## Jstkiddn

I wonder if Kristina was the one that really caused the accident and now she is going to throw Alexis under the bus.

There has to be a reason that they've made such a big deal out of Alexis having two identical cars.

I think the evidence (tire tracks, etc) will show it couldn't have been Michael's car. But it could have been Alexis' car.....except it was really Kristina's identical car. And Kristina is going to keep mum and let her mom take the fall.


----------



## JimSpence

I'm leaning toward Andrea or Kristina's "boyfriend".
We'll probably find out sometime in September. 
After it goes around and around a few times.


----------



## craftassistant

I really don't like Andrea. i love the actrress from ATWT but I don't like Andrea. 

So it seems that Olivia knows that Dante works for the Feds? or does she?


----------



## Jstkiddn

craftassistant said:


> So it seems that Olivia knows that Dante works for the Feds? or does she?


He works for the feds?   I missed this part!!

So he's not really a gangster?

Now that I think about it, this would make sense. I thought the scene where he and Olivia mention having an agreement that she never ask him about his work was awful strange. I thought they were referring to mob work?? And I thought she was awful "cool" about it. As much as she hates the mob, I was wondering why she wasn't whacking him over the head with something. 

Obviously she knows he works for the feds and understands he can't tell her about his job.


----------



## JimSpence

And how will Sonny react about Dante working for the Feds? (if he indeed does.)
It's bad enough that Dante is Sonny's son.


----------



## JimSpence

Dang! This accident arc with Claudia is getting really convoluted.

Michael and Kristina are on the run.
They don't know that Michael has been exonerated.
Alexis is covering for Kristina.
Jerry Jacks is back and looking for Michael.
As are Jason and Sam.
Spinelli is making a fool of himself over Maxie. (What else is new).
Then there's Rebecca and Nikolas and Ethan's still around.
Did I mention that Kristina is pregnant?


----------



## SoakinginSoap

I can see Dante getting ready to arrest Sonny and Olivia yelling --- you can't! He's your father! Should be good TV.


----------



## bzuka




----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Dang! This accident arc with Claudia is getting really convoluted.
> 
> Michael and Kristina are on the run.
> They don't know that Michael has been exonerated.
> Alexis is covering for Kristina.
> Jerry Jacks is back and looking for Michael.
> As are Jason and Sam.
> Spinelli is making a fool of himself over Maxie. (What else is new).
> Then there's Rebecca and Nikolas and Ethan's still around.
> Did I mention that Kristina is pregnant?


I thought there were three vehicles involved, the one Kristina was driving, the one Michael was driving, and the car Michael was chasing and the driver is Kristina jerky boyfriend, who is the one that hit Claudia first.

Who want to bet that Michael and Kristina run into Luke, Tracy, Nick, Lucky, and Helena all in Mexico.


----------



## JimSpence

Johncv said:


> ...
> Who want to bet that Michael and Kristina run into Luke, Tracy, Nick, Lucky, and Helena all in Mexico.


No Bet!!! 

Yeah, there was the other car that chased Michael. Since they've not mentioned that ina week or two, I suspect it will be the one that caused the accident. The writers like to misdirect the viewers.


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> Did I mention that Kristina is pregnant?


Is she really? I thought that was just a story she made up for the cop that pulled them over?


----------



## JimSpence

Yeah the story was that she was heading to get an abortion, but then she said something like "Except for the pregnant part" to Michael after the cop let them go.


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> Yeah the story was that she was heading to get an abortion, but then she said something like "Except for the pregnant part" to Michael after the cop let them go.


I remember that and I remember very quickly thinking for a second that she meant she WAS pregnant.....but then replaying it and coming to the conclusion that she meant it was all true except for the abortion part. Meaning (i think) that the part about having to be perfect for her mother, not disappointing her, blah, blah, blah was true. But she made up the pregnancy/abortion part.

If she were pregnant, I can't believe that Michael would just let the subject drop like that. It hasn't been spoken of since.


----------



## JimSpence

Unfortunately. I deleted before I could verify the situation.  But, it seems reasonable since Michael and Kristina haven't mentioned it again. Then again this is a soap.


----------



## stellie93

JimSpence said:


> No Bet!!!
> 
> Yeah, there was the other car that chased Michael. Since they've not mentioned that ina week or two, I suspect it will be the one that caused the accident. The writers like to misdirect the viewers.


But didn't they find the evidence of the accident on the car Kristina was driving?


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> But didn't they find the evidence of the accident on the car Kristina was driving?


I think both cars hit Claudias car, but the one that Michael was chasing is the one that cause Claudia to lose control of her car.


----------



## JimSpence

Here's my scenario. The car that harassed Michael caused Kristina to swerve and hit Claudia's car. That's as logical as anything that happens on GH lately.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Here's my scenario. The car that harassed Michael caused Kristina to swerve and hit Claudia's car. That's as logical as anything that happens on GH lately.


Soap drama and logical do not go together.


----------



## jeepair

Jason is a dumbass. Shoot the fool since he enjoys yapping all the time and then ask questions. Shoot his legs, you were only 4 feet behind him or at least shoot him in the fatty part of his side. 

Someone needs to put the smackdown on Kate and wipe that smug look she has off. 

I'm thinking that K's boyfriend hit the car while following her home. Her close call was earlier... otherwise why is he acting so wacko. Unless like others have said, K is pregnant. I'm not so sure that is the case otherwise they could save shown that in a few scenes and then after the show, saying young kids should abstain, use protection etc...


----------



## JimSpence

They won't show PSAs until it has been revealed that Kristina is in fact pregnant.


----------



## JimSpence

Edward has a heart attack and drives his car through the carnival. 
How ironic is it that Andrea's action gave Edward the heart attack that caused him to kill her. 

Dominic is injured saving his half brother.
I think the truth about who he is will come out shortly.
Jake was injured.
Kristina is missing, as is Kieffer. 
Max is injured.

Anthony's action to take out Sonny's operation almost gets Johnny killed (he's been shot).
And the crew that was hired to turns tail and ran.
Spinelli helps Johnny.

I think Nikolas will not go through with his revenge against Rebecca.


----------



## jeepair

JimSpence said:


> Kristina is missing, as is Kieffer.


I don't recall them saying he was missing... then again who cares. 



JimSpence said:


> Spinelli helps Johnny.


The only thing he 'helped' was walking with Johnny. He didn't even put pressure on the wounds.

I do enjoy the 'outside' scenes.

I also question the logic of having a carnival in the parking lot next to the emergency entrance.


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> I think Nikolas will not go through with his revenge against Rebecca.


I agree. I believe seeing her genuine concern for Edward has softened his anger. Which is good. I don't think I like crazy hateful Nikolas. I like nice/sweet Nikolas better.


----------



## SoakinginSoap

In the coming attraction, was that Elizabeth and Nicholas making woopee? The commercial was so fast, I couldn't tell who the two people were.


----------



## Jstkiddn

SoakinginSoap said:


> In the coming attraction, was that Elizabeth and Nicholas making woopee? The commercial was so fast, I couldn't tell who the two people were.


That's who I thought it was.


----------



## Johncv

What I want to know is when were going to get back to Hellene and Luke. Why did she kidnap him and who birth certificate she took from the back of the painting.


----------



## JimSpence

I completely forgot that Helena kidnapped Luke. 

We need to tie up a few other loose ends before we bring those back.

The whole Sonny - Olivia - Dante/Dominic thing.
When will Sonny find out that Dominic/Dante is his son?
Did Claudia really see Kristina and walk away?
How will Monica react?
Will Jerry return again?
Maxie and Spinelli!
Rebecca and Nikolas!
Jason and Sam!
How long will Ethan stick around?
Kieffer an Kristina?
How will Michael react once he puts it together about Claudia?
How will Sonny react?
Will Alexis get her job back?
Then there's Kate.
Jake?
Max?

I'm glad they didn't drag out the the Andrea arc.

I'm sure I missed something.
My head hurts.


----------



## SoakinginSoap

JimSpence said:


> I completely forgot that Helena kidnapped Luke.
> 
> We need to tie up a few other loose ends before we bring those back.
> 
> Did Claudia really see Kristina and walk away?


Was this implied? I must have missed it.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> Edward has a heart attack and drives his car through the carnival.
> How ironic is it that Andrea's action gave Edward the heart attack that caused him to kill her.


Serves her right. Instant Karma.



Bob


----------



## Jstkiddn

SoakinginSoap said:


> Was this implied? I must have missed it.


Yes. Kristina told Michael that someone walked by her and then walked away. She saw a pair of red high heel shoes, but not who was wearing them.

Later at the hospital, she looks down and sees Claudia wearing the same shoes.

That being said, I don't think Claudia ever saw her in the wreckage.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> I completely forgot that Helena kidnapped Luke.
> 
> I'm sure I missed something.
> My head hurts.


I want to know more about the birth certificate she took from the back of the painting. whose is it and what she intended to do with it.

I hate it when the writers just drop a story plot. Like the college professor Peter who was a friend of Patrick who just disappear from the story like he was never there. Would add to the show if the has added PCU to the story and less of the Mob stuff, this is beginning to get old. :down:


----------



## jeepair

Guess Olivia forgot she can blackmail Claudia with her knowing that Claudia was responsible for Michael. 

So... who is the Cassidine? Did Nicholas' father finally climb up the pit he was tossed into by Luke?


----------



## Johncv

jeepair said:


> Guess Olivia forgot she can blackmail Claudia with her knowing that Claudia was responsible for Michael.
> 
> So... who is the Cassidine? Did Nicholas' father finally climb up the pit he was tossed into by Luke?


Maybe it Nicholas evil twin out for revenge.  That would explain the birth certificate Helena took from the back of the painting.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Johncv said:


> Maybe it Nicholas' "evil twin" out for revenge.  That would explain the birth certificate Helena took from the back of the painting.


That is EXACTLY what I was thinking!!!


----------



## JimSpence

So Nikolas has an evil bastard brother, but not a twin.
This will get interesting.


----------



## hummingbird_206

SoakinginSoap said:


> In the coming attraction, was that Elizabeth and Nicholas making woopee? The commercial was so fast, I couldn't tell who the two people were.





Jstkiddn said:


> That's who I thought it was.





JimSpence said:


> So Nikolas has an evil bastard brother, but not a twin.
> This will get interesting.


So maybe it was Elizabeth and the evil bastard brother?


----------



## jeepair

Not an evil brother, an evil Uncle. Meekos (sp) son.


----------



## JimSpence

True. I get confused on who's related to who. I forget that Helena is Nikolas' grandmother.


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> True. I get confused on who's related to who. I forget that Helena is Nikolas' grandmother.


So can anyone remember the family tree? I'm find myself become confused about the Cassidine's.

Helena says that Mikkos has "another bastard". Soooo.....who is the first one? Alexis?

Mikkos and Helena were married? Parents of Stephan and Stavros?
Helena is Nicholas' grandmother....so Mikos was grandfather?
So this new person, Valentine, is Alexis' half brother? Nicholas' uncle?

Or am I all wrong?


----------



## JimSpence

That would be uncle as posted above.

Somewhere in this thread there's a link to a General Hospital geneology.

Let me see if I can find it.

Found it!!!!



PJO1966 said:


> See the Family Tree.


Except this link just goes to the ABC website now. 

But this\Wikipedia article may help.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikolas_Cassadine
And while there, click on the link to Stavros' page.

Click on the About the Show tab for more.

Found some more:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cassadine_family#Family_tree
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spencer_(General_Hospital)#Family_tree

Now I'm confused some more.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Just a random comment. 

I read that the current Lucky is going to be replaced very soon by the old Lucky.


----------



## JimSpence

Not a random thought. 
http://www.tv.com/general-hospital/.../topic/412-1344759/msgs.html?tag=content;main

And there is this.
http://daytimeconfidential.com/2009/10/19/greg-vaughan-says-firing-was-a-bit-of-a-shock

When will Lucky find out about Elizabeth?
Why didn't they continue a bit longer wiith Helena ?
When will Sonny find out about Dante?
What's up with Kiefer? Other than the obvious?
Will Sam and Jason find the recordings?
Will Claudia survive? How about AZ?
Will Michael go off on everyone once he remembers everything?

And what is the significance of "CO77X"? Or is that C077X?


----------



## jeepair

Wondering what that song was when they showed the co77x. Shazzam'd it with my iphone and it came up with Adam Lamberts (American Idol) Mad World.

Thought I had heard that before.

--

Oh and sort of on topic... Lately I've seen ads on TV for TJMAX and they say they want to turn people from fashionistas into MaXXanistas.

LOL, Wonder if I'm the only one who thinks of Spinelli and Maxxie.


----------



## Jstkiddn

jeepair said:


> Lately I've seen ads on TV


What are these ads on TV that you speak of?  

But I'm sure if I ever saw one I'd think of Maxie as well.


----------



## JimSpence

I'm thinking that the whole thing about Claudia blows up at the birthday party Thursday, maybe into Friday. But, then it isn't November sweeps yet.


----------



## JimSpence

Hmmm, Lulu knows that Dominick is a cop, but not that he's Sonny's son.

And getting used to the new (old) Lucky will take some getting used to.

The sweeps should be interesting.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Hmmm, Lulu knows that Dominick is a cop, but not that he's Sonny's son.
> 
> And getting used to the new (old) Lucky will take some getting used to.
> 
> The sweeps should be interesting.


I hate the old Lucky.  I want the other back.


----------



## jeepair

New (old) Lucky (v1) will take some time to get used to again. He seems younger than than Lucky (v3) There was an interm (v2) Lucky. 

Were the CO77X flashes shots of what is to come? I think I recall seeing blood splatter in them... 

The next few days should be interesting.


----------



## Lori

Johncv said:


> I hate the old Lucky.  I want the other back.


I have hated every Lucky since the original. That he is back is, just by itself, enough to get me watching again.


----------



## Lori

jeepair said:


> New (old) Lucky (v1) will take some time to get used to again. He seems younger than than Lucky (v3) There was an interm (v2) Lucky.
> 
> Were the CO77X flashes shots of what is to come? I think I recall seeing blood splatter in them...
> 
> The next few days should be interesting.


He is younger than Greg Vaughn by nine or more years. Greg Vaughn was always too old for the role.


----------



## Johncv

An interview from Greg Vaughn regarding on his "firing" from GH.

http://michaelfairmansoaps.com/article/articleItem.cfm?cms_article_id=121

From what I read on SoapZone Jonathan Jackson was only given a six month contract and anything after that is unknown. What a crappy way to try to save money. What I think going to happen is after six month is that Jackson will be out and Vaughn will be back, unless he land an acting job somewhere else. Jackson is a terrible actor (can't stand his whiny voice) compare to Vaughn who I think is a much better actor.

Two more cast members are slated to receive pink slips (no contract, no recurring): They may be Megan Ward (Kate) and Jason Cook (Matt).


----------



## JimSpence

I haven't watched all of this week yet, but this could be the out for Elizabeth to hook up with Nikolas. Two scenarios; 1) Lucky gets killed or 2) he disappears just before the wedding.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> I haven't watched all of this week yet, but this could be the out for Elizabeth to hook up with Nikolas. Two scenarios; 1) Lucky gets killed or 2) he disappears just before the wedding.


No, that not going to happen, the Lucky character is central in the GH story line (what left of it ). Why go thru all the trouble of firing Vaughn and replacing him with Jackson just to kill him off later.

As for the for the love triangle story line between Elizabeth, Nikolas, and Lucky it just got blown out of the water because Jackson is just too young for the part to make it believable. Hopefully The Power That Be will realize their mistake and bring Vaughn back. I think GH is going to lose more viewer because of this.


----------



## JimSpence

Wow! The whole dynamic of this show has just changed. Sonny let Claudia have it at the birthday party. Claudia takes Carly hostage and escapes in a car. Carly helps to get them crashed. Carly is in labor. Kristana has seen her father in a totally different light. Michael has found another reason to blame himself for this latest situation. 

I have a question about the evidence. Did the CD (DVD?) disk get damaged when Jason slammed it down? 

Who will die in the car crash?
When will Sonny find out the truth about Dante/Dominic?
How will Sonny react? How will Lulu react? Not to mention everyone else.

Will Sonny finally give up the mob business because of this mess? 

Can we finally be rid of Anthony Z?


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Wow! The whole dynamic of this show has just changed. Sonny let Claudia have it at the birthday party. Claudia takes Carly hostage and escapes in a car. Carly helps to get them crashed. Carly is in labor. Kristana has seen her father in a totally different light. Michael has found another reason to blame himself for this latest situation.
> 
> I have a question about the evidence. Did the CD (DVD?) disk get damaged when Jason slammed it down?
> 
> Who will die in the car crash?
> When will Sonny find out the truth about Dante/Dominic?
> How will Sonny react? How will Lulu react? Not to mention everyone else.
> 
> Will Sonny finally give up the mob business because of this mess?
> 
> Can we finally be rid of Anthony Z?


The contracts for the actors that play Claudia and Johnny have not been renew.  GH is on is on it way to cancellation with contracts for actors not being renew and a good actor being replace by a bad actor.


----------



## SoakinginSoap

Johncv said:


> The contracts for the actors that play Claudia and Johnny have not been renew.  GH is on is on it way to cancellation with contracts for actors not being renew and a good actor being replace by a bad actor.





Spoiler



Claudia will be the one to die. She starts on Bold and Beautiful the very next day. A part was specifically written for her on that show. She begged to get out of her contract early and they obliged her.


----------



## SoakinginSoap

Lori said:


> He is younger than Greg Vaughn by nine or more years. Greg Vaughn was always too old for the role.


I thought he was too old also. I much prefer this original Lucky. But minus the beard or what ever it is.

For some reason he is reminding me of a younger Leonardo DiCaprio.


----------



## JimSpence

How long do sweeps last? In other words, how much longer are we to endure the current story arcs?

I guess what's left is teenage angst etc etc.


----------



## Lori

Johncv said:


> Jackson is a terrible actor (cant stand his whiny voice) compare to Vaughn who I think is a much better actor.


Wow. Jackson's three emmys for the role would seem to contradict that.

I always thought that Greg Vaughan was painful to watch. His Lucky was almost unrecognizable. And, again, too old by a decade. He is, in point of fact, only nine years younger than Genie Francis, for goodness sake!


----------



## JimSpence

So, Claudia's dead.
How long will the cover up last?
It seems that it can't be very long with all who know what happened. 
Then there is the mysterious guy with pictures.

Next piece of business to come out is Dante's true identity.


----------



## jeepair

JimSpence said:


> So, Claudia's dead.
> How long will the cover up last?
> It seems that it can't be very long with all who know what happened.
> Then there is the mysterious guy with pictures.
> 
> Next piece of business to come out is Dante's true identity.


I was thinking the mystery guy is Jerry Jax but why wouldn't they show him like usual. Probably a new person though.

And what was the ISO on the camera to take a night photo with no flash. hmm..


----------



## Jstkiddn

OMGWTFBBQ!!!!

I didn't see *that* coming!!!


----------



## jeepair

Go Lucky go.


----------



## kyms66

I think AJ is alive again...


----------



## Jstkiddn

kyms66 said:


> I think AJ is alive again...


I was a watcher back in the Luke & Laura days. Probably stopped watching circa 1987-ish. Then I missed a couple of decades. 

What exactly happened to AJ?


----------



## JimSpence

Just finished Monday's episode.

Yipes!!! Also didn't see that one.

Lucky should have shot the mayor.

Damn, I should have known that it was a hallucination by Elizabeth.


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> Just finished Monday's episode.
> 
> Yipes!!! Also didn't see that one.
> 
> Lucky should have shot the mayor.
> 
> Damn, I should have known that it was a hallucination by Elizabeth.


The first 20 min. of my GH was pre-empted by ABC News Special Report, but since I saw Nikolas up running around I assumed it was a dream.


----------



## JimSpence

I saw that it was pre-empted so I set my DVR to record the west coast feed (in SD). Currently watching the finish in HD.

My head hurts. 

Speculation follows.
I think Kiefer isn't long for the show. (Michael will kill him.)
Somehow he'll be blamed for Claudia's death. 
Thus, getting Michael and Sonny off the hook.
But, that won't matter to Anthony.


----------



## craftassistant

kyms66 said:


> I think AJ is alive again...


why do you say that?


----------



## MLR930

I just started watching again after about 5 years, what the heck happened to the Quartermaines?


----------



## kyms66

The guy seems to be stalking Jason. I can't think of anyone that hates Jason as much as AJ. Plus..they have not had a back from the dead story in some time... I think we are about due.


----------



## TheLaminator

Make sure to fast forward thru the commercials because they give away who the mystery man is.


----------



## Johncv

MLR930 said:


> I just started watching again after about 5 years, what the heck happened to the Quartermaines?


The actor who play Allen Quartemaine was killed off, but place on part time status. He come back as a ghost to give Tracy Fatherly advice. The actor who played Monica Quartermaine was also place on part time status due to budget cuts.


----------



## JimSpence

Anyone else think that Maxie didn't look well today?


----------



## craftassistant

I didn't really pay attention to Maxie today. But Friday is the big reveal day apparently to an article I just read.


----------



## MLR930

Wow was that Monica? the original? she looks strange! she must have had some work done.


----------



## JimSpence

Wow! So Michael will be off the hook for Claudia's murder!!!


----------



## Jstkiddn

MLR930 said:


> Wow was that Monica? the original? she looks strange! she must have had some work done.


HA! Wait until you see Bobbie!!


----------



## hummingbird_206

I loved Jason going off on Michael today. About time someone gave a smack down to that rotten kid.


----------



## jeepair

hummingbird_206 said:


> I loved Jason going off on Michael today. About time someone gave a smack down to that rotten kid.


Agree


----------



## JimSpence

Just how many twists and turns can they throw at us?

My current speculation follows:

On 11/17 I posted (#810) that Michael is off the hook.
I said that because at the end of that episode I saw Claudia open her eyes and say "can I get up now?" or words to that affect. But then who's body was buried?
Then Franco shows up with many photos of similar crime scenes.
Franco crushes the throat of the mobster hit guy.
Franco sends a photo of Claudia's body to Jason.
Therefore, he was at the cabin when Claudia got clobbered by Michael.
Considering he likes to photograph crime scenes, I think he crushed Claudia's throat before Milo and Max got there to dispose of the body and Jason torched the cabin.

The question is, what was Claudia's role in this?
Obviously she didn't expect to die.

When they discover her body, they will discover that her throat was crushed.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Just how many twists and turns can they throw at us?
> 
> My current speculation follows:
> 
> On 11/17 I posted (#810) that Michael is off the hook.
> I said that because at the end of that episode I saw Claudia open her eyes and say "can I get up now?" or words to that affect. But then who's body was buried?
> Then Franco shows up with many photos of similar crime scenes.
> Franco crushes the throat of the mobster hit guy.
> Franco sends a photo of Claudia's body to Jason.
> Therefore, he was at the cabin when Claudia got clobbered by Michael.
> Considering he likes to photograph crime scenes, I think he crushed Claudia's throat before Milo and Max got there to dispose of the body and Jason torched the cabin.
> 
> The question is, what was Claudia's role in this?
> Obviously she didn't expect to die.
> 
> When they discover her body, they will discover that her throat was crushed.


That was not Claudia, but Francos helper. Claudia dead and buried, unless Franco went through the trouble of digging it up.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Johncv said:


> That was not Claudia, but Francos helper. Claudia dead and buried, unless Franco went through the trouble of digging it up.


Right. Franco was using a model to re-create Claudia's death scene so he could take pictures.

But this brings up another question.

Were the pictures he sent Jason of the actual scene? Or were they ones taken in his studio of the re-created scene?

Either way he had to have witnessed the scene at some point in order to re-create it in the studio. Guess he was tailing Jason and just happened to be lurking in the shadows when all of this went down?


----------



## JimSpence

Johncv said:


> That was not Claudia, but Franco's helper. Claudia dead and buried, unless Franco went through the trouble of digging it up.


I must be more observant.  I just checked the synopsis on tv.com and it was a look a like.
http://www.tv.com/general-hospital/ep.-11936/episode/1306320/summary.html?tag=ep_guide;summary

Well, I thought it was a good thought.

I think there's still something weird going on. 
How did Franco know what dress Claudia was wearing?


----------



## JimSpence

Two major revelations this week.
Lucky knows that Dominic/Dante is a cop.
Dominic's fellow NYPD officer is working both sides of the fence.


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> Dominic's fellow NYPD officer is working both sides of the fence.


I missed this part!!  Would you mind telling me what happened?


----------



## JimSpence

There was a scene where Ronnie meets with Franco in an alley.
Here's a synopsis of the episode.
http://www.tv.com/general-hospital/ep.-11957/episode/1311235/summary.html?tag=prev_episode;summary


----------



## hummingbird_206

I loved the song at the beginning of Monday's ep (after Franco's video confession). Anyone know the details on the song (title, artist?)

Is Franco gone for good now?


----------



## hummingbird_206

I usually try not to talk to myself, but I'll answer my own question. Song is Mad World covered by Adam Lambert. I didn't see him on AI and wasn't at all impressed with his singing on the AMAs. But after hearing this song I get why so many folks are fans.


----------



## Johncv

hummingbird_206 said:


> I loved the song at the beginning of Monday's ep (after Franco's video confession). Anyone know the details on the song (title, artist?)
> 
> Is Franco gone for good now?


It Adam Lambert singing, probable a song from his new album.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Michael is soooo annoying. I hope they either put him in prison or back in a coma soon.

How long before the whole town knows Dominic is a cop? Can't wait for Sonny to finally find out...the way they drag out storylines on this show that will probably be in 2012, right?


----------



## Johncv

hummingbird_206 said:


> Michael is soooo annoying. I hope they either put him in prison or back in a coma soon.
> 
> How long before the whole town knows Dominic is a cop? Can't wait for Sonny to finally find out...the way they drag out storylines on this show that will probably be in 2012, right?


At the rate all the soaps are being cancel, I dont expect GH to last that long.


----------



## jeepair

Watching the opening credits a few weeks ago I figured that of all the men they show, only 6 or 7 of them are left. Dropping like flies.


----------



## JimSpence

Sonny's going to get a double whammy. Dominic is a cop and also his son. 

Sonny is going to try to pin Claudia's death on Franco. Which considering what Franco did to the hit guy, it could be true. Michael may have only severely hurt Claudia and Franco finished her off.


----------



## MLR930

hopefully I'm not ruining this for anyone but I was so happy with yesterdays cliffhanger, I am so sick of Elizabeth!!!!!


----------



## craftassistant

MLR930 said:


> hopefully I'm not ruining this for anyone but I was so happy with yesterdays cliffhanger, I am so sick of Elizabeth!!!!!


I have to say I can't wait for the fall out. What is amazing is how the writers paired her up with Nicholas. I mean after the last times with Jason and all.

Also the dominic/johnny/oliva deal on Friday was good too. Poor woman.

I still like the Jason/Sam storylines. I even like Lulu/Dominic.


----------



## JimSpence

Must now go watch Friday's episode.


----------



## stellie93

It's cool how much the new Dr. Hardy looks like McGyver. Good casting.


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> It's cool how much the new Dr. Hardy looks like McGyver. Good casting.


I was just thinking the same thing. (Maybe he will be cast for the movie ). Who is this actor, I have feeling I seen somewhere, but I can't place it. Anyone have a clue?


----------



## JimSpence

So Michael knows, as does Sonny now, that Dominic is an undercover cop. When will they find out that he is Sonny's son?
I suspect it will be when Sonny tries to take out Dominic/Dante and Olivia will step in to stop it by telling the 'big' secret. And then Michael will go off the deep end when he finds out that Dante is the first born son. 

Other major arcs still running.
Trying to blame Franco for Claudia's death.
Elizabeth's world coming crashing down.

Minor arcs that are developing.
Patrick getting close to Lisa.
The new Quartermaine coming to town.


----------



## stellie93

The scenes between Lucky and Luke lately have been awesome. Great acting for a soap!


----------



## hummingbird_206

this is why I'm so happy to see JJ back as Lucky. The other actor was good, but he just didn't have the chemistry with Luke.


----------



## Jstkiddn

hummingbird_206 said:


> this is why I'm so happy to see JJ back as Lucky. The other actor was good, but he just didn't have the chemistry with Luke.


IMO, there is no way the other Lucky could pull off any of these recent scenes. Not to mention he looked to be middle aged.  I'm so glad to have the old Lucky back.


----------



## MLR930

Jstkiddn said:


> IMO, there is no way the other Lucky could pull off any of these recent scenes. Not to mention he looked to be middle aged.  I'm so glad to have the old Lucky back.


:up::up:

I cried like a baby when Lucky "died" in that fire


----------



## jeepair

Whats with the lousy preview during a commercial break in yesterdays show? I hate previews and never watch them so I can be blind while enjoying shows. WTF. Anyone else see what I saw. 


Spoiler



They showed Dominic/Dante getting shot with Olivia saying, you just shot your Son.


----------



## stellie93

jeepair said:


> Whats with the lousy preview during a commercial break in yesterdays show? I hate previews and never watch them so I can be blind while enjoying shows. WTF. Anyone else see what I saw.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> They showed Dominic/Dante getting shot with Olivia saying, you just shot your Son.


I saw that too, but I'm not sure when.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Yet another good reason to skip commercials.


----------



## jeepair

If they broke/break up Johnny and Olivia for Olivia and Sonny... Uggh. Burn in Hell Fox.. oh I mean Burn in Hell writers.


----------



## MLR930

jeepair said:


> If they broke/break up Johnny and Olivia for Olivia and Sonny... Uggh. Burn in Hell Fox.. oh I mean Burn in Hell writers.


no I want Sonny & Olivia together, I don't care about Johnny


----------



## JimSpence

Well, I don't think Olivia and Sonny will be together any time soon.

Will Dante survive?

How will Michael take the news that Dante is his half brother (sort of).


----------



## Johncv

According to EW James Franco is returning to Port Chuck. The rating for GH went up 10%. :up::up::up:


----------



## Johncv

MLR930 said:


> :up::up:
> 
> I cried like a baby when Lucky "died" in that fire


What fire Did I miss something. Did the PTB kill off the crappy JJ already.


----------



## MLR930

Johncv said:


> What fire Did I miss something. Did the PTB kill off the crappy JJ already.


this was years ago


----------



## jeepair

What did Sonny tell the cops... I was cleaning the pistol and kaboom? No police at the house to tape off the scene? Lulu just rolls in nobody around?

Oh, and I really liked Lucky shooting the other day when Luke commented on his aim. ROFLMAO. The slide on the pistol didn't even move.


----------



## JimSpence

So, how long will they string us along with Dante's operation?
I speculate that Dante will survive, so Sonny won't be held for his murder.
But, there is the assault on Dante and of course the Claudia murder, which we know he didn't do.
How will Dante react when he finds out about his father?
Will it come to light that it probably wasn't Sonny that shot Dante's "father" back in the day?


----------



## hummingbird_206

Ugh, I hate dream sequences. 

The show has been really good the last couple of weeks. I've gone from viewing once a week to viewing every day.

Does Connie know that Dante is Olivia and Sonny's son?


----------



## TheLaminator

Yeah, Connie knows. Claudia had found out after hearing Connie and Olivia talking about it. Connie has wanted Olivia to tell Sonny for a while and almost told him herself a few times.


----------



## JimSpence

So Michael tried to confess but Mac didn't believe him.
Elizabeth contemplated suicide. Will she and Lucky reconcile?
Carly moved out.

And then there was Valentine's Day.

Will sonny finally give up the life of crime?
Nah. Unless he goes to jail.


----------



## jeepair

JimSpence said:


> And then there was Valentine's Day.


Planet Fetish, I mean planet Jackel, or planet love was great.


----------



## JimSpence

Oh goody. Another car crash.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I see a PSA coming about not using a cell phone while driving.

I love that Helena's back. She'll shake things up a bit.

So why isn't Spenser good enough to be the 'heir' but a baby from Liz would be?


----------



## JimSpence

Because his mother wasn't good enough, I guess. Was that Emily? I keep getting confused about who's related to who.


----------



## stellie93

Was it Courtney? She was somebody's sister, but I don't remember whose.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I think Courtney was Spenser's mother. And I think she turned out to be Sonny's sister. I don't get why Helena thinks Liz is so much better than Courtney and as a result Liz's child will be the 'heir'.


----------



## JimSpence

Oh yeah, it was Courtney. Probably because she was Sonny's sister is why she doesn't think Spenser is worthy.


----------



## Johncv

hummingbird_206 said:


> I think Courtney was Spenser's mother. And I think she turned out to be Sonny's sister. I don't get why Helena thinks Liz is so much better than Courtney and as a result Liz's child will be the 'heir'.


Helena could not care less about who give birth to the heir (assuming it Nicks), it all about controlling the child. She can disappear with the baby and come back a few months later with a full grown teenager and use him/her to blackmail Nick.

On another topic, Shadybrook has to be one of the worse mental hospital on the plant, where anyone can just walk in but no one can ever check out . (insert evil laughter here)


----------



## hummingbird_206

Nice conversation between Maxie and Lucky.

Loved Liz blasting Nic for not spending time with Spenser.

Wonder if Olivia will dump him when she figures out that Johnny is back in the mob?


----------



## MLR930

Johncv said:


> Helena could not care less about who give birth to the heir (assuming it Nicks), it all about controlling the child. She can disappear with the baby and come back a few months later with a full grown teenager and use him/her to blackmail Nick.
> 
> On another topic, Shadybrook has to be one of the worse mental hospital on the plant, where anyone can just walk in but no one can ever check out . (insert evil laughter here)


one thing that bugged me was that they didn't take her sweater away, the one that had the wrap around it, don't they usually taking things away that could be a "hanging hazzard?"


----------



## JimSpence

What are your thoughts about the new opening for GH?

I see that Luke is still leaving at the end of it.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Didn't even notice the new opening. Had to go back and recover the deleted show from today to view. It looks nice. I've always hated the music, so not really happy they kept that. But I usually just FF throught the opening so not a biggie to me.

As for today's ep, sorry to see Kristina give her abusive BF another chance. I know it's realistic, but I still hate to see it.


----------



## JimSpence

It seems to be a common thread with the women on this show.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Today is paternity test day. My prediction: The baby is Lucky's but Helena will make sure the results say it's Nic's. Then will come the inevitable health crisis and tests will show that only Lucky can make whatever donation to save the kid since it's really his....do I watch too many soaps or what?


----------



## JimSpence

Haven't we gone thru the fake the paternity test before?

I'm going to go out on a limb and say that eventually the truth will come out that the kid is Lucky's. But, there will be a lot angst along the way. 

I'd say that too many soaps have to recycle plot lines.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Uh oh, spoiled brat Kristina is going to make Ethan pay for rejecting her, huh?


----------



## stellie93

Plus she's probably afraid of what Boyfriend will do to her when she gets out if she tells.


----------



## jeepair

Hopefully Sonny/Jason blows away Ethan and then Luke retaliates and blows away Sonny and Jason. 

They should have had Ethan going to his daily workouts where he punches heavy punching bags and then hits the bricks because he is mad. Results = hands look like they assulted K.


----------



## JimSpence

Battered women syndrome. How long will this drag out?

It doesn't look good for Ethan, but I'm only half way through Tuesday's episode.

Speculation: Sonny will be the one that proves that it was Kiefer who beat up Kristina and Sam may be the one that blows him away, possibly with the help of Dante!!!!! Ethan will go join Luke in Vegas for a while.

Continuation.

Why are Alexis and Sam so blind that they can't even think that Kiefer could be the one?
Doesn't Sam remember the history between Kristina and Kiefer.
Has anyone thought of checking Ethan's hands. With the beating that Kristina took you'd think his hands would have some bruises. Look at me, trying to be Mac Taylor.

With regards to Helena. So she would rather have Elizabeth's kid be the heir than Nikolas' real son? Just to get back at Luke. If any character needs to be gone it's Helena.


----------



## hummingbird_206

So Kristina lied to keep Sonny from killing Kiefer. She thinks Sonny is less likely to kill Ethan. Silly girl. 

I also don't get why Alexis and Sam believe Kristina. She's lied about important things before (as Johnny pointed out to Jason.) Guess Sam's feeling responsible and Alexis is just stupid? Anyway, hope they get past this quick since I'm already tired of it. Jason will eventually figure it out and probably kill Kiefer.

Bummer about Maxie's heart. Hope they don't kill her off.

Bartender guy (can't remember his name at the moment), and Q's maid are on Sonny's jury. That should be entertaining. Oh, and Patrick's surgeon ex-girlfriend, too...can't remember her name, either. I'm so getting old.


----------



## JimSpence

That would be Coleman, Alice and Lisa.

Another speculation. If Maxie needs another heart transplant, maybe she'll get Kiefer's.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Thanks for supplying the names!

I don't think Kiefer's heart would be good enough to replace BJ's if Maxie needs another replacement. Maybe Sonny will end up shooting Kristina when she jumps in front of Keifer. And it will be Kristina's heart that saves Maxie.


----------



## JimSpence

Gee, I thought my speculation was a stretch.


----------



## MLR930

hummingbird_206 said:


> Bartender guy (can't remember his name at the moment), and Q's maid are on Sonny's jury. That should be entertaining. Oh, and Patrick's surgeon ex-girlfriend, too...can't remember her name, either. I'm so getting old.


Bartender guy is Coleman. This is so unrealistic lol if this were real life they would have moved the trial to another city. Everyone in Port Charles knows who Sonny is.


----------



## JimSpence

I don't know where to start. 

Will Sonny have Ethan taken out?
Will Sonny be acquitted, especially since Claire saw his tirade?
How will Johnny take it if Sonny is acquitted?
Will Kristina finger Kieffer? Or will he show his hand somehow?
Maybe, by hitting Kristina again, but in front of witnesses?
How will Kieffer's all powerful parents take it?
And last but not least, will Maxie survive? Will Spinelli?
Right now it doesn't look good. It was good to see Georgie again.
Maxie's visions of her sister will get her through. 

I think Sonny's trial will end when it comes out that Alice and Coleman have already made up their minds on his guilt/innocence. Not to mention that the mayor is tampering with the jury. Maybe he''l go to jail!

How will Johnny react when he finds out that Michael killed Claudia?

One last thing. How the heck can Sonny do his business without a computer in his office? And doesn't anyone have a TV?


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> I don't know where to start.
> 
> Will Sonny have Ethan taken out? *No*
> 
> Will Sonny be acquitted, especially since Claire saw his tirade? *Yes, the is a Mob soap not a Hospital soap, *
> 
> How will Johnny take it if Sonny is acquitted? *Revenge is sweet *
> 
> Will Kristina finger Kieffer? Or will he show his hand somehow? *She will break down and confess to Michael, who will escape from the island and go after Kieffer.*
> 
> Maybe, by hitting Kristina again, but in front of witnesses? *He not that dumb.*
> 
> How will Kieffer's all powerful parents take it? *Our boy is a good boy he did not do this. *
> 
> And last but not least, will Maxie survive? Will Spinelli?
> Right now it doesn't look good. It was good to see Georgie again.
> Maxie's visions of her sister will get her through. *Maxie will end up with Kiefer heart. *
> 
> I think Sonny's trial will end when it comes out that Alice and Coleman have already made up their minds on his guilt/innocence. *The writers may send Sonny to jail in the same cell with Anthony.  *
> 
> Not to mention that the mayor is tampering with the jury. Maybe he''l go to jail! *No, we need a slimy mayor in the show. *
> 
> How will Johnny react when he finds out that Michael killed Claudia? *He already knows, but promise Jason that he would protect Michael.*
> 
> One last thing. How the heck can Sonny do his business without a computer in his office? *He hires people to use computers.* And doesn't anyone have a TV? *They show the actor watching TV facing the camera, unless some company pay money to have their TV on the show will not see it. Note how they cover up all the logo on the computers. *


But I could be wrong on all this. This is General Mobpital.


----------



## jeepair

JimSpence said:


> I don't know where to start.
> How will Johnny react when he finds out that Michael killed Claudia?


Umm, he already knows. Jason told him weeks/months ago when the body was found in the warehouse.


----------



## JimSpence

I guess I missed that. If so, then why is Johnny so intent on getting Sonny?


----------



## hummingbird_206

Johnny doesn't know that it was Michael who killed Claudia.


----------



## JimSpence

I knew I didn't miss anything. I wonder where jeepair got the idea that he does know.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Well, so many people do know that Michael killed Claudia that it is hard to keep straight. But Dante, Johnny and Alexis definitely do not know...yet

I can't stand Kristina (the character, the actress is really good) but I did feel sorry for her in the courtroom. Has to be tough having Sonny for a father. And I am sooooo sick of Sonny.

So Maxie is going to get better without a new heart?

I really hope that the truth about Ethan comes out soon. Can't wait to see Sam have to take back all the crap she's been spewing.

Saw a preview earlier this week


Spoiler



where Kiefer was seen by Alexis running out of the lakehouse after hitting Kristina again, and then Kiefer was on the ground bloody. Maybe Maxie will get his heart after all


----------



## TheLaminator

Johncv and jeepair are right. Dante and Alexis don't but Johnny does know that Michael killed Claudia but he still blames Sonny for how he treated her and wants him to pay and he feels Michael was put in a bad situation because of Sonny.

ETA: Yep, Jason told him. Johnny doesn't want Michael to have to pay for anymore than he already has because Claudia shot him.


----------



## Johncv

TheLaminator said:


> Johncv and jeepair are right. Dante and Alexis don't but Johnny does know that Michael killed Claudia but he still blames Sonny for how he treated her and wants him to pay and he feels Michael was put in a bad situation because of Sonny.
> 
> ETA: Yep, Jason told him. Johnny doesn't want Michael to have to pay for anymore than he already has because Claudia shot him.


Welcome to the Johnny-knows-it club.  I also think Dante is sure of what happen and is now trying to protect Michael.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Johncv said:


> Welcome to the Johnny-knows-it club.  I also think Dante is sure of what happen and is now trying to protect Michael.


I'm not a member of the club cause I don't think Johnny knows. Jason told Johnny that Claudia's body was in the building when Lulu almost got blown up, but I don't remember Jason telling Johnny that Michael killed Claudia. I have a crappy memory though, so could just not be remembering right, but my story is Johnny doesn't know, and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## TheLaminator

ABC's recap of March 8th. http://abc.go.com/shows/general-hospital/episode-guide/episode-12009/401284

"Jason lets Johnny know that the only reason he's still alive is because he kept the secret that Michael killed Claudia. Johnny is still fired up to avenge Claudia's death, but when Dante later asks him about Michael's involvement, Johnny warns Dante to back off of his little brother."


----------



## JimSpence

Well, we all know how accurate recaps can be.

If that recap is true then why is Johnny always mentioning that Michael saw Sonny kill Claudia?

I'm still wondering why all of the 'adults' don't mention Kieffer? Aren't the boyfriends the first to be questioned when something like this happens. Lexi is playing a very good role.


----------



## JimSpence

Okay, they all know that it was Kieffer that beat up Kristina.
And I'll assume that Jason will not carry out Sonny's order.
At least Sonny heard Kristina say it was Kieffer. But, what happened to him? He's lying in the woods. He'll end up dead and it will be assumed that Sonny did it, especially by his big shot parents. I'm still amazed that Alexis didn't mention Kieffer as soon as she brought Kristina to GH. And she even looked surpirised when Kristina told Dante. Heck, Alexis was almost run over by Kieffer at the house. Hmmm, he probably ran off into the woods and fell off a cliff.


----------



## hummingbird_206

The previews answered most of the questions about what happened to Kieffer...well, if you believe previews.

I used to hate Maxie, but she's turned in to one of my favorites.

Casting spoilers from soapcentral:


Spoiler



The role of Michael and Morgan are both being recast. I don't mind Michael going, not crazy about that actor, but I really like the actor who plays Morgan.


----------



## jeepair

hummingbird_206 said:


> Casting spoilers from soapcentral:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The role of Michael and Morgan are both being recast. I don't mind Michael going, not crazy about that actor, but I really like the actor who plays Morgan.





Spoiler



Same here. I don't mind a recast for Michael (unless they up his age another few years) but I really like Morgan.


----------



## TheLaminator

I wonder if Alexis is going to let Ethan take the blame for running down Keifer now. Poor guy can't catch a break, lol.

Casting spoiler pic.


Spoiler



This is the new Michael. I'm not too thrilled. http://www.generalhospitalhappenings.com/resources/NUMichaelGHH.jpg?timestamp=1269666504354


----------



## Johncv

TheLaminator said:


> I wonder if Alexis is going to let Ethan take the blame for running down Keifer now. Poor guy can't catch a break, lol.
> 
> Casting spoiler pic.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This is the new Michael. I'm not too thrilled. http://www.generalhospitalhappenings.com/resources/NUMichaelGHH.jpg?timestamp=1269666504354


Oh carp, where the barf bag. Why do producer hire actors just to replace them two months later.


----------



## TheLaminator

Johncv said:


> Oh carp, where the barf bag.


You seriously made me lol with this.


----------



## hummingbird_206

TheLaminator said:


> I wonder if Alexis is going to let Ethan take the blame for running down Keifer now. Poor guy can't catch a break, lol.


Except the newest Ward can vouch for how Ethan's fender got smashed.


----------



## TheLaminator

Dang, hope Alexis comes clean after seeing Ethan go to jail but she probably won't. Hopefully with evidence he'll be released soon and then the focus will probably shift to Jason/Sonny. You know how they love to drag this stuff out.

I've been on bed rest for three months trying to avoid premature labor so I sadly have too much time on my hands right now. I haven't missed an episode in a long time, lol.


----------



## hummingbird_206

TheLaminator said:


> Dang, hope Alexis comes clean after seeing Ethan go to jail but she probably won't. Hopefully with evidence he'll be released soon and then the focus will probably shift to Jason/Sonny. You know how they love to drag this stuff out.
> 
> I've been on bed rest for three months trying to avoid premature labor so I sadly have too much time on my hands right now. I haven't missed an episode in a long time, lol.


Hope all goes well for you. Enjoy the rest while you can!


----------



## TheLaminator

Thank you. A week of rest would've been nice but three months plus is practically unbearable. My legs turn purple and sting after standing for just a minute and I've gained so much weight since I can't do anything.  If I can hold out for about one more month (when I hit 36 weeks) they'll let me off. I can't wait!



hummingbird_206 said:


> Hope all goes well for you. Enjoy the rest while you can!


----------



## Johncv

TheLaminator said:


> Dang, hope Alexis comes clean after seeing Ethan go to jail but she probably won't. Hopefully with evidence he'll be released soon and then the focus will probably shift to Jason/Sonny. You know how they love to drag this stuff out.
> 
> I've been on bed rest for three months trying to avoid premature labor so I sadly have too much time on my hands right now. I haven't missed an episode in a long time, lol.


Just curious, are you having twins? My brother and I are Christmas babies.


----------



## stellie93

Whoa! I guess I haven't seen Bobbie in a while.


----------



## MLR930

stellie93 said:


> Whoa! I guess I haven't seen Bobbie in a while.


she looks horrible with that dark hair, if it wasn't for her voice I wouldn't even know who she is.


----------



## hummingbird_206

And the daytime emmy goes too....Alexis Davis


----------



## TheLaminator

Johncv said:


> Just curious, are you having twins? My brother and I are Christmas babies.


No, but we wish we were so I wouldn't have to go through this again for more kids. I have an incompetent cervix and the Docs are shocked I've held out this long. We're having a little boy that's supposed to be due at the end of May.


----------



## hummingbird_206

At least you timed it well for watching GH. There have been times when I've barely watched for weeks because it was so boring or annoying. But I've really been enjoying it lately.


----------



## JimSpence

Okay, Jason and Spinelli have evidence that Alexis was on the same road, driving Kristina to the hospital, two minutes before Kieffer was hit. And that Alexis has visions of hitting him. But, do we know if Kieffer hadn't been hit earlier, possibly by the car in front of her? 

Kristina is going to need a whole lot of psychiatric help.

Dante is in trouble now or not? What will the judge do when he finds out what Claire did? Basically, the kidnapping a witness can't be good. 

Did Lulu rip a new one on Luke or what? I loved that scene.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I'm thinking it wasn't Alexis who hit Kieffer. They never show us this stuff this soon. Alexis's vision has to be a false memory and it will turn out to be someone else who hit him.


----------



## Johncv

MLR930 said:


> she looks horrible with that dark hair, if it wasn't for her voice I wouldn't even know who she is.


I was thinking the same thing, and her lips also look horrible, in fact her whole face look horrible. I thinking how better Tracy look.


----------



## Johncv

TheLaminator said:


> No, but we wish we were so I wouldn't have to go through this again for more kids. I have an incompetent cervix and the Docs are shocked I've held out this long. We're having a little boy that's supposed to be due at the end of May.


So who are you going to name the kid after, Jason, Johnny, Dante, Jax, Sonny, Ethan, Spinelli.....


----------



## TheLaminator

Johncv said:


> So who are you going to name the kid after, Jason, Johnny, Dante, Jax, Sonny, Ethan, Spinelli.....


LMAO, definitely none of them. My husband would kill me (he catches parts of GH and likes to tease me about how bad it is)! Remember when Alexis impersonated a butler named Dobson? Just last week I joked that I was going to name him that.


----------



## jeepair

Jason sure is one big dummy.


----------



## JimSpence

How long will they drag out the Kieffer scenerio?

Will Jax still continue to be a business partner with Bower?


----------



## stellie93

I hate that they killed off Kieffer so that we can't see his smug self in prison. 

I predict that we'll find out soon that his dad beats his mom. Then maybe we can see HIS smug self in prison.


----------



## JimSpence

Yea, Sam.

Of course that will just complicate things, but somebody had to do it. I also think that there is something in the journal and/or online that proves that Kieffer was an abuser. Or another girlfriend will come forward. In any case, let's get this over with.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Wow, Carly gave a great performance on the stand. I loved it when Diane said even she believed her!

Saw a preview of


Spoiler



the new Michael telling Dante that he killed Claudia. Was a quick one, but sure didn't like the looks of the new actor.


----------



## MLR930

the new Michael kinda looks like he could be Spinelli's brother


----------



## hummingbird_206

So far not impressed with the new Michael.


----------



## JimSpence

The new Michael is going to take some getting used to.

So, will the coverup continue?
Who did Michael call?
What the hell is Helena up to? Besides no good!
Now we know that Skye is in need of Alcazar's illegal funds.
And, let's not forget the saga concerning Kristina and Alexis.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I think Michael called Kristina.

Can't believe Coleman got himself kicked off the jury right at the end of the trial.


----------



## jeepair

hummingbird_206 said:


> I think Michael called Kristina.
> 
> Can't believe Coleman got himself kicked off the jury right at the end of the trial.


Agree, he called K.

Lol, typical Coleman. Anyway I'm thinking the Dr will be the one who makes everyone turn to Sonnys side. After all, she did have dinner with Sonny and thats all it takes for women to swoon to his defense.


----------



## JimSpence

Yup, he called Kristina.

Please, please, please don't put Michael in hiding again!!!!


----------



## hummingbird_206

Wonder what Dante is going to do now? My guess is that he will turn Michael in, but will it be before or after the verdict in Sonny's trial?


----------



## Johncv

jeepair said:


> Agree, he called K.
> 
> Lol, typical Coleman. Anyway I'm thinking the Dr will be the one who makes everyone turn to Sonnys side. After all, she did have dinner with Sonny and thats all it takes for women to swoon to his defense.


Colman would not have been on any jury. As for Sonny, let just that things will become interesting.



Spoiler



Sonny go to prison, heard that GH hire a former Prison Break actor to play the part of the prison guard. So someone going to prison.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Yup, he called Kristina.
> 
> Please, please, please don't put Michael in hiding again!!!!


Please, please, please hide him so we dont have to look at him.


----------



## JimSpence

Johncv said:


> Please, please, please hide him so we dont have to look at him.


Agreed. 
I just didn't want to hear about him being in hiding. Settle the legalities quickly and move on to the next legal problem that Alexis has. And, don't stretch that out either.  I don't really want to hear about Helena and that situation either.

It might be time to stop watching.


----------



## hummingbird_206

JimSpence said:


> It might be time to stop watching.


I started watching the show years ago, just before Laura married Scott. I go through long periods of just checking in every week or two or few months to watching daily for a while. These last few weeks are the most I've watched in a couple of years. But I am getting tired of it, so I expect I'll give it another week of every day viewing and then go back to just checking in once in a while.


----------



## JimSpence

Lately, I've been letting the DVR fill up with a week's worth of episodes and then I'll do a marathon and skip the unimportant parts.


----------



## hummingbird_206

hummingbird_206 said:


> Johnny doesn't know that it was Michael who killed Claudia.


Well drat, I was wrong. Johnny did know, and on Thursday's show he told Olivia.


----------



## JimSpence

Double drat! This thing is going to drag out for a few more weeks!!! And Carly is going to jail for perjury. I wouldn't be surprised if the Judge doesn't throw everyone involved in this in jail.


----------



## JimSpence

My head hurts. On a whim, I decided to check out the characters of GH as listed on Wikipedia. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_General_Hospital_characters


----------



## Jstkiddn

Just caught up with the past weeks episodes last night. Dante and Lulu finally 'do it'  , but WOW!! Was Lulu extra naked or what?  Kinda racy for a daytime soap, don't you think? I think they even had to blur her boob a time or two. I was really kinda surprised. Everyone knows that people on soaps have sex fully clothed.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I ff'd thru Dante and Lulu so missed the blurring. I'm just not interested in their relationship. The actors just have zero chemistry together IMHO.

I'm not liking the new Morgan at all. I loved the old Morgan. The new Michael is growing on me, but I didn't like the old Michael, so that probably helps.

Did I hear the judge correctly when he basically said everyone was getting away with perjury?


----------



## JimSpence

So, Michael is off to jail. When they started to say over and over that he'd get a suspended sentence, you just knew that wouldn't be the case. So will it be two years before we see Michael again.
Will there be an appeal on Michael's sentence. Of course there will.

Will Helena have Tracy disappear? I can see Luke coming back and finally make Helena disappear. At the very least she needs to be charged with the tech's death. Wiil they drag out the paternity of Elizabeth's baby as long as they did the last time?


----------



## JimSpence

Dang the angst is getting real deep now!!!!


----------



## stellie93

I wasn't crazy about the new Morgan, but he's a good little actor. :up:


----------



## jeepair

I've accepted the Michael but hate the new Morgan when the other was perfect. 

I'm looking forward to Caroline's (Carley) assult on LU-LU and Dante. Hopefully Uncle Luke will stay out of it since he doesn't get involved in his kids affairs.

I can't recall, can Sam still get pregnant? What am I saying, of course she can this is tv. Maybe she will get pregnant with Jason?


----------



## hummingbird_206

Last I remember about Sam was that she couldn't get preggers (or carry a baby to term) because of the bullet she took.

I'm ready to stop watching for a while, but I'm getting interested in seeing what happens with Lucky and Claire, so will probably hang in for a while longer.


----------



## MLR930

I bet Michael is gonna end up with HIV since they are leading us to believe that he got raped in prison plus all the talk about how Michael is the same age as Stone when he died yada yada yada


----------



## hummingbird_206

MLR930 said:


> I bet Michael is gonna end up with HIV since they are leading us to believe that he got raped in prison plus all the talk about how Michael is the same age as Stone when he died yada yada yada


Wow, I totally missed the possible HIV tie in for Michael. Makes sense though, good call.


----------



## MLR930

hummingbird_206 said:


> Wow, I totally missed the possible HIV tie in for Michael. Makes sense though, good call.


as soon as I saw Michael getting his blood taken it popped right into my head and I bet that's what Jason asked of the warden. It's too soon for the virus to show up in his blood but this is tv so anything goes really.


----------



## JimSpence

So, the warden is played by the same actor that was a temporary chief of staff awhile ago!!

And, how about clearing up a plot line before starting a new one? There are way too many running simultaneously for this old brain.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> So, the warden is played by the same actor that was a temporary chief of staff awhile ago!!
> 
> And, how about clearing up a plot line before starting a new one? There are way too many running simultaneously for this old brain.


If you have a headache now, wait till Franco return in June.


----------



## TheLaminator

Yum! Did somebody say Franco is coming back?  

I'm about a month behind on episodes but I'm going to try to catch up soon.


----------



## Johncv

TheLaminator said:


> Yum! Did somebody say Franco is coming back?
> 
> I'm about a month behind on episodes but I'm going to try to catch up soon.


You have a entire month of GH on your TiVo??


----------



## Johncv

Looking forward to the Franco plot. Hope the writers have him mess with Helenas mind.


----------



## TheLaminator

Yeah, but I don't record GH in HD so they don't take up much space. When I build up this many I ff through a lot of the crap.



Johncv said:


> You have a entire month of GH on your TiVo??


----------



## JimSpence

Now here's a weird suggestion for a future plot. Jason is teaching Michael how take care of himself in prison. Wouldn't it be great if Michael took care of Anthony. 'Cause you know darn well that Anthony is pulling the strings inside and will try to get to Michael.

And, might I say that Carly is way overboard with her hatred of Dante and Lulu. She really needs to look in a mirror.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Now here's a weird suggestion for a future plot. Jason is teaching Michael how take care of himself in prison. Wouldn't it be great if Michael took care of Anthony. 'Cause you know darn well that Anthony is pulling the strings inside and will try to get to Michael.
> 
> And, might I say that Carly is way overboard with her hatred of Dante and Lulu. She really needs to look in a mirror.


I think Carly going to get her just dessert when Jason turn Michael into another version of Stone Cold.


----------



## jeepair

Carly knows who she is and she won't change. I say go girl and make them pay.


----------



## JimSpence

Gee, Spinelli can be manipulated easily. I hope he comes to his senses and messes up Carly's plan. 'Cause her plan will leave Michael in prison for a long time.

I'm also hoping that Brooke will come to her senses.

Will Sonny finally realize that his psychological abuse is just as bad as physical. 
He needs to realize that he uses it as a replacement for physical abuse. 

And can we please put Helena away for a long time?


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Gee, Spinelli can be manipulated easily. I hope he comes to his senses and messes up Carly's plan. 'Cause her plan will leave Michael in prison for a long time.
> 
> I'm also hoping that Brooke will come to her senses.
> 
> Will Sonny finally realize that his psychological abuse is just as bad as physical.
> He needs to realize that he uses it as a replacement for physical abuse.
> 
> And can we please put Helena away for a long time?


Not until Helena meet Franco. Let the blood flow.


----------



## JimSpence

It's been awhile, but I am convinced that General Hospital takes place in Shadybrook.  They all are going nutz.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I played all the eps this week, but didn't pay a lot of attention while they were on. I'm losing (or is that loosing) interest.

I do wonder when Carly is going to start listening to herself. What she says to Sonny and others about Lulu and Dante and Sonny makes perfect sense, yet her quest for revenge is just Shadybrook material. 

Franco is responsible for the attacks on Michael and Jason. Should be interesting to see what else Franco is up to.

Will Sonny ever admit that abuse isn't just physical? I doubt it, but would love to see it happen. Maybe he'll finally just kill himself and we can all move on!

Where's Alexis hiding? With all the stuff happening with Kristina I would have thought Alexis would be around more.


----------



## JimSpence

hummingbird_206 said:


> ...
> Where's Alexis hiding? With all the stuff happening with Kristina I would have thought Alexis would be around more.


I've wondered about this as well. It seems that Molly is taking on the adult role with regards to Kristina. Hopefully, Kristina will finally realize that Sonny does love her, but that he can't change his ways. BTW, I think Maurice Bernard is not a good actor. I know in real life he is also bipolar. but come on, learn your lines and deliver them a bit better.


----------



## stellie93

I guess I'm not pc--I kind of agree with Sonny that beating your wife and kids and putting them in the hospital is not quite the same thing as screaming at them a lot. I can see his line and I see the value of distinguishing between physical and mental abuse.


----------



## Johncv

hummingbird_206 said:


> Franco is responsible for the attacks on Michael and Jason. Should be interesting to see what else Franco is up to.
> 
> Where's Alexis hiding? With all the stuff happening with Kristina I would have thought Alexis would be around more.


So, Franco is the one who bribe the judge.

As for Alexis, the actress may be on leave.


----------



## hummingbird_206

JimSpence said:


> BTW, I think Maurice Bernard is not a good actor. I know in real life he is also bipolar. but come on, learn your lines and deliver them a bit better.


I so agree with this. I've always thought he has the look, but can't act at all. His stilted and halting delivery of lines drives me bats. But they've kept him around this long doubt they'll ever replace him with someone who has the look and can act.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Johncv said:


> So, Franco is the one who bribe the judge.


Was this shown and I missed it, or is this your guess?


----------



## MLR930

I disagree I think Maurice is a great actor, been a fan of his for a long time, maybe it's not the actor but the material he's working with.


----------



## Johncv

hummingbird_206 said:


> Was this shown and I missed it, or is this your guess?


Just a guess on my part.


----------



## stellie93

Ok--when did Jason marry Brenda? And why when he's considered marriage to Sam or others did he never get a divorce. And why wouldn't Brenda have gotten one by now.  Nice that she's coming back, but I need a refresher.


----------



## JimSpence

See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jason_Morgan for info about Jason.

And Sam looked pretty good today.

Now on to the serious stuff.
Who will Franco stalk?


----------



## stellie93

Thanks for the link. According to that Brenda and Jason got divorced shortly after they married. Guess they're rewriting that. 

Dante seems to be the man of the hour. Maybe Franco will go after him.


----------



## JimSpence

You did notice that Brenda was actually Sam, right?


----------



## hummingbird_206

JimSpence said:


> You did notice that Brenda was actually Sam, right?


I loved how Jason was really nervous when he walked into the 'bedroom' when he thought it was really going to be Brenda! I kind of figured it was going to be Sam after the scene with her and Spinelli planning something. But I enjoyed the whole setup.

I would love to see Vanessa come back as Brenda. Now that Jax and Carly are splitting up there could be some good reunion stuff there. And it would be interesting to see Brenda interact with Kristina and Sonny on the whole abuse thing. Wonder if they'll ever recast the role to bring back the character?


----------



## jeepair

Even though I knew it was Sam, she did look like Brenda from the back.

Maxi's new hair, yuck. Too short.



Spoiler



I thought Jason was leaving... is he still leaving? I figured the time in sing sing would be a perfect option to let him leave. Now with Claire asking for help, maybe he will be released once he helps catch Franco?


----------



## hummingbird_206

I agree, I do NOT like Maxi's new do.


----------



## Johncv

hummingbird_206 said:


> I loved how Jason was really nervous when he walked into the 'bedroom' when he thought it was really going to be Brenda! I kind of figured it was going to be Sam after the scene with her and Spinelli planning something. But I enjoyed the whole setup.
> 
> I would love to see Vanessa come back as Brenda. Now that Jax and Carly are splitting up there could be some good reunion stuff there. And it would be interesting to see Brenda interact with Kristina and Sonny on the whole abuse thing. Wonder if they'll ever recast the role to bring back the character?


She is and it tied-in with the Franco story.


----------



## JimSpence

Finished watching through Friday.

I speculate that if Johnny gets eliminated or someone else gets caught in the crossfire, it could be made to look like Franco did it.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Who is going to get injured or killed by the car bomb? I'd bet it's not going to be Johnny. Most likely Kristina, Olivia, or Ethan. Any other opinions?


----------



## JimSpence

Ironically, I'm thinking that it could be Michael that gets injured.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Michael didn't occur to me. Good one.:up:


----------



## JimSpence

I suspect that Jason will stop it.


----------



## hummingbird_206

KABOOM!

Johnny and Kristina weren't actually in the car, but close to it when the bomb went off. Wonder if anyone besides Sonny showed up in the garage?

So is the woman Dante and Jason went to see acutally Franco's mother, or did Franco plant info to get them out of town so he could go after Maxi and Lulu and Sam?


----------



## JimSpence

So, there was no one in the car when it blew up. Sonny was nearby and Johnny and Kristina were in his apartment. How close is the apartment to where the car was?

Also, for a "smart" mob boss, Sonny is really idiotic at times.

I think Maxie is the epitome of dumb blond, on many levels.



Spoiler



The actress playing Franco's mother is the real life mother of James Franco.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> So, there was no one in the car when it blew up. Sonny was nearby and Johnny and Kristina were in his apartment. How close is the apartment to where the car was?
> 
> Also, for a "smart" mob boss, Sonny is really idiotic at times.
> 
> I think Maxie is the epitome of dumb blond, on many levels.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The actress playing Franco's mother is the real life mother of James Franco.


Johnny and Kristina were near the car when it blew-up. Remember the bomb expert stated it would kill anyone within 20 feet. The bomb went off when Johnny press his car key to unlock the car. Now how far away we will find out on Tuesday if Mondays is a re-run.


----------



## JimSpence

I wasn't watching that closely, but I seem to remember that they were in Johnny's apartment when he hit the key fob. But, they could have been near the outside of the building, possibly around the corner from the car. The bomb would kill within 20', but the unlock signal from the key fob probably had a longer range.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> I wasn't watching that closely, but I seem to remember that they were in Johnny's apartment when he hit the key fob. But, they could have been near the outside of the building, possibly around the corner from the car. The bomb would kill within 20', but the unlock signal from the key fob probably had a longer range.


The only bad about this is that Sonny was not within 20, I am so tired of this bad actor. I just do not see what the women viewer see in him.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Johncv said:


> The only bad about this is that Sonny was not within 20, I am so tired of this bad actor. I just do not see what the women viewer see in him.


I'm a woman viewer and I dislike him as much as you.

IIRC, Johnny and Kristina left his place and were having their conversation in the garage, near his car. He pushed the button on the fob while in view of the car.


----------



## JimSpence

I guess I need to pay more attention to what's happening. 

Or rewind and play the important scenes again.


----------



## Jstkiddn

hummingbird_206 said:


> IIRC, Johnny and Kristina left his place and were having their conversation in the garage, near his car. He pushed the button on the fob while in view of the car.


This is the way I remember as well.


----------



## stellie93

It seemed weird to me to have the remote thing be the trigger. You might press that at quite a distance. I guess it's a REALLY big bomb.


----------



## hummingbird_206

ugh, no one got killed, or even majorly injured.


----------



## Jstkiddn

hummingbird_206 said:


> ugh, no one got killed, or even majorly injured.


No...but I did have to rewind Alexis slapping Johnny.

Several times.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Yep, that was a pretty good slap.:up:


----------



## RGM1138

I don't understand why they write the women, including Spinelli so stupid in this show.


----------



## JimSpence

Not to mention Sonny!!!!!


----------



## JimSpence

Does Maurice ever go on vacation? I could do without Sonny for a couple of weeks.


----------



## JimSpence

Will Maxie just grab Spinelli and throw him on a bed already.


----------



## hummingbird_206

So Franco committed suicide? Why,  just to make it look like Jason killed him?

Wonder if the baby the couple had in recovery room 466 was Elizabeth's?

Hope Mac doesn't die.


----------



## Johncv

hummingbird_206 said:


> So Franco committed suicide? Why,  just to make it look like Jason killed him?
> 
> Wonder if the baby the couple had in recovery room 466 was Elizabeth's?
> 
> Hope Mac doesn't die.


Why do you assume that Franco is dead?  Remember it the blurring of the line between fantasy and reality.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Johncv said:


> Why do you assume that Franco is dead?  Remember it the blurring of the line between fantasy and reality.


You're right, he could be alive. Wouldn't be the strangest thing that's ever happened on GH.


----------



## stellie93

One time I quit watching GH for 6 months or so. Before I quit there was a woman named Catherine, I think, who was sleeping with Nicholas when he was really young. She fell/was pushed from a high balcony at Windemere, went splat on the ground and was buried. 6 months later I turned it on and there she was. Not a twin sister, or a double, but her. I never figured out how that happened.


----------



## JimSpence

Wow! That was an action packed week!

Unfortunately, I have to agree that Franco isn't dead. 
I also think that Mac and Ethan will survive.
And, poor Kristina is going to need a lot more therapy.

Aiden will be found safe and then the drama of his parentage will heat up. Helena will be found out to have tampered with the DNA report and the death of the technician.

Now for some rampant speculation. 
Nothing that follows is based on anything I've read about the upcoming episodes.

It's about time Luke came back to town.
First he'll find out that Ethan got shot and will come to the conclusion that Sonny had something to do with it.
Lucky will set him straight before anything can happen.
Then he'll find out that Aiden is his grandson and that Franco had something to do with his disappearance.
Somehow they will determine that Lulu went to LA where Dante and Jason are looking for the freak.
Luke will follow and he'll be the one that takes out Franco, thus potentially saving Jason from going back to prison.

Edit: Ignore most of the above.


----------



## RGM1138

Careful Drake, Jr., Dr. Lisa's about to cook your rabbit.


----------



## craftassistant

RGM1138 said:


> Careful Drake, Jr., Dr. Lisa's about to cook your rabbit.


I really dislike how they have turned into psycho woman. I never cared for her...but it is way to left field from her original character I think


----------



## hummingbird_206

Johncv said:


> Why do you assume that Franco is dead?  Remember it the blurring of the line between fantasy and reality.





hummingbird_206 said:


> You're right, he could be alive. Wouldn't be the strangest thing that's ever happened on GH.


Damn it.


----------



## craftassistant

hey in case you all read Soap Opera Digest...you can get it free for a year. I signed up several months ago and it works no spam etc.

http://stlmommy.com/2010/07/free-year-subscription-to-soap-opera-digest.html

thought I would share since we all love GH. I have enjoyed their articles on GH the past 2 months


----------



## JimSpence

Franco is alive.
He has Aiden.
Nurse Morgan is dead.

Warren Bower is dead.

Skye has Alcazar's money.
Carly is still suspicious about Jax's trip with Skye.

Jason won't be going back just yet. Yea for Sam.

When will Luke get back?


----------



## Johncv

hummingbird_206 said:


> Damn it.


Franco is the best evil character to come to GH. He never going to die. Evil rule!!


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Franco is alive.
> He has Aiden.
> Nurse Morgan is dead.
> 
> Warren Bower is dead.
> 
> Skye has Alcazar's money.
> Carly is still suspicious about Jax's trip with Skye.
> 
> Jason won't be going back just yet. Yea for Sam.
> 
> When will Luke get back?


Add to your list that Olivia is pregnant with Johnny baby.


----------



## JimSpence

That fact hasn't come out yet! Or did I miss something?
I wouldn't be surprised if it were true. 

I think I know where Franco gets his strangeness.


----------



## craftassistant

remember when after she helped save Ethan..she was queasy and Scott held her up. And then she mentioned ot Johnny that she was dizzy or something...maybe someone else. 

I am sure this week or next it will come out that she is possibly pregnant.


----------



## JimSpence

That sounds reasonable. I took the dizziness as from what had just transpired.


----------



## jeepair

Yummy, Brenda. 

If she is pregnant (on tv) then perhaps its a way to end the dumb Sonny/Johnny fight. Johnny will have a reason not to act crazy and push the envelope.


----------



## stellie93

Any time a woman on a soap gets dizzy or throws up, she's pg. No exceptions. On all my children Angie thought she was pg. Then they found that she had a rare disease. Then a few weeks later it turned out she was also pg. It's true every time.


----------



## JimSpence

From Monday's episode, it looks like Franco will be around for awhile.


----------



## JimSpence

Note: ABC plans to have a 3 hour marathon of older episodes involving the backstory around Brenda. Starts Tuesday 8/10 at 1:00 Eastern.

Will Brenda's return derail Carly's plan?

And, what will happen when the truth finally comes out about Aiden's parentage?
it seems like Lucky already knows it, or did he just say that to Franco's mother to get her attention?
Of course, that will drag out for awhile.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Seeing the old eps again was great! 

My favorite parts:

--Monica and Bobby looking like real people before all of their plastic surgeries.

--The original Emily

--The original Carly

--Jason and Brenda getting married. Their telling of the stories vs the replay of what really happened was too funny.

I wish this ep had shown the story behind the "Brenda bedroom" at Jason's. Maybe sometime soon.


----------



## JimSpence

So Lucky doesn't know he's Aiden's father. He just used that to convince Franco's mother to give him back. I wonder what Franco will do now?

I'll be back after the marathon.


----------



## TheLaminator

Johncv said:


> Franco is the best evil character to come to GH. He never going to die. Evil rule!!


I like him a lot too. I tend to like the evil ones. I loved Ric! 



hummingbird_206 said:


> Seeing the old eps again was great!
> 
> My favorite parts:
> 
> --The original Carly


They only played 1 old episode where I lived but the Carly I saw was the 2nd one. Johnny's sister, Claudia, was the original Carly. My hubby thinks the 2nd one is the hottest out of the three.


----------



## MLR930

TheLaminator said:


> I like him a lot too. I tend to like the evil ones. I loved Ric!
> 
> They only played 1 old episode where I lived but the Carly I saw was the 2nd one. Johnny's sister, Claudia, was the original Carly. My hubby thinks the 2nd one is the hottest out of the three.


ew I hated second Carly, I don't even think she's pretty.


----------



## hummingbird_206

TheLaminator said:


> They only played 1 old episode where I lived but the Carly I saw was the 2nd one. Johnny's sister, Claudia, was the original Carly. My hubby thinks the 2nd one is the hottest out of the three.


The 2nd Carly was also in one of the 3 eps that aired where I live. She's my least favorite Carly of the 3, but I don't judge on a hotness scale.


----------



## TheLaminator

hummingbird_206 said:


> The 2nd Carly was also in one of the 3 eps that aired where I live. She's my least favorite Carly of the 3, but I don't judge on a hotness scale.


Awe, that sucks that they didn't air all three eps for me.


----------



## Jstkiddn

hummingbird_206 said:


> --Jason and Brenda getting married. Their telling of the stories vs the replay of what really happened was too funny.
> 
> I wish this ep had shown the story behind the "Brenda bedroom" at Jason's. Maybe sometime soon.


That was HYSTERICAL!!!! I'd stopped watching GH for many years and I'd missed that episode the first time around. So glad I was able to see it.

BTW - anyone want to fill me in on Brenda's bedroom at Jason's? Would that be the 'regrettably pink bedroom' by chance?


----------



## JimSpence

I hope someone tells Sam that Claire is getting Jason out. 
Or she may end up behind bars.

And there is always a little old lady seeing stuff. 

I was also good to see Adrienne Barbeau again.

So the mob war begins.

Speculation that's off the wall. 
I also hope that Shadybrook has enough room for two more patients.


Spoiler



That would be Carly and Lisa.


----------



## hummingbird_206

JimSpence said:


> I was also good to see Adrienne Barbeau again.


I agree, good to see her. And she looks great. If she's getting work done, it looks good to me (unlike a couple of others on GH).

So is Claire still really out to get Sonny, or just get his sperm? She's moving up quick on my favorite characters list.

They sure are dragging out the return of Brenda.


----------



## Johncv

hummingbird_206 said:


> I agree, good to see her. And she looks great. If she's getting work done, it looks good to me (unlike a couple of others on GH).
> 
> So is Claire still really out to get Sonny, or just get his sperm? She's moving up quick on my favorite characters list.
> 
> They sure are dragging out the return of Brenda.


I think actress who play Brenda look terrible. Her face job look almost as bad as the other two on GH. There something wrong with her lips and cheek bones.


----------



## JimSpence

Johncv said:


> I think actress who play Brenda look terrible. Her face job look almost as bad as the "other two" on GH. There something wrong with her lips and cheek bones.


Totally disagree here.
Vanessa Marcil-Giovinazzo looks darn good to me.
You do know that she's the same actress that played Brenda before, right? And played Sam Marquez on the Las Vegas TV show.

BTW, what other "two" are you referring to?

I think Claire has ulterior motives and getting Jason out will work well (for awhile).


----------



## TheLaminator

Vanessa looks really good but her cheeks stood out to me too. I didn't notice her lips. That being said, I would still love to look like her.

I think Bobby and Monica are the "two" he's referring to. You can tell they've had a lot of work done.



JimSpence said:


> Totally disagree here.
> Vanessa Marcil-Giovinazzo looks darn good to me.
> You do know that she's the same actress that played Brenda before, right? And played Sam Marquez on the Las Vegas TV show.
> 
> BTW, what other "two" are you referring to?
> 
> I think Claire has ulterior motives and getting Jason out will work well (for awhile).


----------



## Johncv

TheLaminator said:


> Vanessa looks really good but her cheeks stood out to me too. I didn't notice her lips. That being said, I would still love to look like her.
> 
> I think Bobby and Monica are the "two" he's referring to. You can tell they've had a lot of work done.


Yes, Bobby and Monica are freak shows, all they need is white face paint and purple wigs to complete the act. 

As for Vanessa, when I look at her I keep thinking there something wrong with her face. It is her cheeks that did not look right. I also think she had her lips done. Her face look like she had it narrow or stress up or down.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Johncv said:


> As for Vanessa, when I look at her I keep thinking there something wrong with her face. It is her cheeks that did not look right. I also think she had her lips done. Her face look like she had it narrow or stress up or down.


Among other things, I think she's been botoxed. I was watching one scene in particular that I kept rewinding and she was unable to make a frown line. Her face doesn't move. LOL

That said, she's still beautiful. The "other two" just look like freaks. Hopefully she'll stop before she gets to that point.


----------



## Lori

Johncv said:


> Yes, Bobby and Monica are freak shows, all they need is white face paint and purple wigs to complete the act.
> 
> As for Vanessa, when I look at her I keep thinking there something wrong with her face. It is her cheeks that did not look right. I also think she had her lips done. Her face look like she had it narrow or stress up or down.


I just think that she is thinner than we have seen her. Her face looks a little drawn to me.

That said, she's still Vanessa, and still gorgeous. She just might could use a cheeseburger.


----------



## JimSpence

Also, remember that the actresses playing the "other" two are a bit older than Vanessa.


----------



## RGM1138

What's with this new tic of Brenda's? She keeps shaking her head to move her hair.

I'm already annoyed.


----------



## MLR930

I haven't watched today's show yet but do you think Olivia could act if her hands were tied behind her back? Most of the time I'm so distracted by her hands flying around and her touching her chest every five seconds, this could be a new drinking game.


----------



## JimSpence

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Hospital


----------



## JimSpence

Two things:
Brooke is about to get hers. She's dealing with a Spencer now. 
And, I'm not talking about Luke.
And Carly's deal with Brooke will finally be uncovered.

Lisa is also going to be found out by Robin.

But, we may have to wait until sweeps to finish these.


----------



## RGM1138

Oh, Carly. Karma is a crazy *****. 

So are you, BTW.


----------



## hummingbird_206

So did Johnny have someone filming when Sonny shot him? I did a frame by frame look see and I couldn't tell who the guy in the vest was nor what he was holding. But Johnny glanced back at him and nodded so looked like the guy was working for Johnny.


----------



## jeepair

hummingbird_206 said:


> So did Johnny have someone filming when Sonny shot him? I did a frame by frame look see and I couldn't tell who the guy in the vest was nor what he was holding. But Johnny glanced back at him and nodded so looked like the guy was working for Johnny.


Wear a vest Johnny.

If someone were to film, they should have filmed from behind Johnny so Sonny's face would have been visible. I hope someone films idiot detective so they can get rid of him hiding evidence.

Stiletto boots work great for slipping in unnoticed in a dark warehouse. (Sam)


----------



## JimSpence

What's this "film" that you mention? 

So Ronnie has shown his true colors.

There may have been a continuity problem just before the shooting.
I saw the guy in the vest first behind Sonny on the left and then on the right and back to the left in too short a time to be possible.

I also think that person will be the witness that Johnny pulled a gun on Sonny first.

So now Franco is going to use Brenda as bait. 

Brooke needs to go back home and Lisa needs to go to Shadybrook.


----------



## jeepair

Nah, Brooke needs to stay and take off her clothes more.  Yes, Lisa can go.


----------



## RGM1138

Wow. They've taken Dr. Lisa from mildly deranged to over the top, cook your rabbit, bat-**** crazy.

What a shame.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Wow, no kidding. Throwing herself in front of Robin's car, nutso. But honestly, I couldn't care less about Robin and Patrick, so crazy Lisa is the only thing that keeps me from FF'ing through this whole story line. At least Lisa being so nuts is keeping it mildly interesting.

I thought they'd ship Liz back to Shadeybrook so that Rebecca could go on maternity leave. Wonder if they'll bring her sister back with Liz when she returns?


----------



## MLR930

I thought Robin was awesome this week, usually I'm annoyed by her self righteous attitude.


----------



## JimSpence

Dang! Lisa is one manipulative *****. Sets up Robin real well.
Blood splattered locker, almost files a report at PCPD and then steps in front of Robin's car.

How long before evidence that will prove Sonny's self defense show up?
There's the person in a yellow vest in the background.
Then there's the gun that Ronnie threw in the river.
So Sonny is going to flee to Rome and run into Brenda and also Franco?
Maybe he'll run into Luke? 

Will Johnny admit to his attempt to kill Sonny? Don't think so!

When will Brooke get what's coming to her?

When's the next round of sweeps?


----------



## JimSpence

So Sonny has finally met up with Brenda in Rome. 
Lisa is still up to her tricks.
Brook Lyn will be Nick's date.
Did Brenda's boyfriend get shot?
I suspect that Sonny will rescue Brenda from Franco and bring her back to PC, much to the chagrin of Carly. He'll use this as the excuse of why he left the country. 

We need Luke to come back in town to help find out the truth about Ronnie. I'd like to see Robin's parents show up again too!!!


----------



## JimSpence

Damn! Now we have another plot line to keep up with!!!
Can't the writers leave well enough alone?


----------



## craftassistant

i just loved how Jason and Brenda were reunited.


----------



## JimSpence

Carly really, really needs to go to Shadybrook. She can room with Lisa.
I'm getting bored with the Robin, Patrick, Lisa triangle. 
The Lucky/Ronan thread looks interesting, but I hope it doesn't drag out too long.


----------



## RGM1138

It tickles me that Brenda can stick a burr under Carly's ass. And twist it.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Carly really, really needs to go to Shadybrook. She can room with Lisa.
> I'm getting bored with the Robin, Patrick, Lisa triangle.
> The Lucky/Ronan thread looks interesting, but I hope it doesn't drag out too long.


Robin and Patrick should just go to Sonny and have him make Lisa disappear. What good is it to have your own Mob boss if you do not take advantage of his services.


----------



## Lori

JimSpence said:


> Carly really, really needs to go to Shadybrook. She can room with Lisa.
> I'm getting bored with the Robin, Patrick, Lisa triangle.
> The Lucky/Ronan thread looks interesting, but I hope it doesn't drag out too long.


The Lucky thing could be interesting, if they all didn't sound like they were auditioning for a Lucky Charms commercial.


----------



## JimSpence

Will somebody please put me out of my misery and end the Lisa storyline? It's getting boring.

And as said before, Carly needs to set up an office in Shadybrook.

What's interesting to me right now is how they put the two arcs together about the Balken? And how Sonny fits in with it all.
Obviously it has something to do with the Russian mob and what he did to them last year.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Lisa went to Shadybrook, yippee. Now if Patrick and Robin would just leave town.

I really hope they don't put us through yet another Brenda and Sonny hookup-breakup. I hate those two together....ok I hate Sonny and don't want to watch him with anyone. But I really like Brenda. I've loved her sparring with Jason.

So Claire is back to wanting to send Sonny to prison, what a shock. Maybe this time she'll suceed. Diane is going to be soooo mad.


----------



## jeepair

Michael Michael Michael... shes hot! Go boy go. 

So, did Dante and Brenda have something at one time? 

Sam, dress like that more often.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I was wondering the same thing about Dante when he saw Brenda's pic in LuLu's fashion mag. Maybe when he was working the Balken thing before they "met up"?


----------



## JimSpence

I just wish they would bring one story arc to more of a conclusion before they bring in another one. I think the Michael problem and Kate's fight with Olivia as just fillers.
However, Sam will be in big trouble with Carly when Carly finds out about the Michael's hookup with the stripper.

The story that will be interesting is when The Balken comes to town and meets up with Sonny and Jason. Can we say dead Balken?

OT update: Olivia was on Bones tonight.


----------



## jeepair

JimSpence said:


> However, Sam will be in big trouble with Carly when Carly finds out about the Michael's hookup with the stripper.


I'm not so sure. I think Carly wouldn't really matter since Sam was trying to help.



JimSpence said:


> OT update: Olivia was on Bones tonight.


Nice, I haven't watched that yet...

Also, anyone see Alexis Davis aka Natasha aka Nancy Grahn on Hells Kitchen this week.


----------



## JimSpence

Here's another sighting for you.
Coleman was on the latest Medium.

I've heard of love triangles, but what the heck do you call what could be happening with Brenda, Sonny, Jax, Carly, Spinelli, Jason, Sam, and now Dante.

My head hurts.


----------



## MLR930

Wow Tivo's episode descriptions have been pretty off lately. Today said that Brenda would kiss Spinelli, did I miss that? and some other stuff that didn't happen.


----------



## Jstkiddn

MLR930 said:


> Wow Tivo's episode descriptions have been pretty off lately. Today said that Brenda would kiss Spinelli, did I miss that? and some other stuff that didn't happen.


I'm not positive, but I think she gave him a peck on top of his head or on his cheek while she was thanking him for some errand he had run for her. I seem to remember something like that.

I think a better description for yesterdays episode would have been "Hospital staff all wonder what the heck is up with Steve's hair".

It's ususally pretty bad but yesterday it was BEYOND horrible.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Lisa is out of Shadeybrook already? How is that possible?


----------



## JimSpence

My heads hurts.


----------



## RGM1138

"Arf, arf . . ." Say what, girl? Fell down a well? The deuce you say. Did she jump up to fall into the well?

"Arf, arf . . " What's that? She blew her career by falling for a known mobster? Oh, my.

"arf, Arf, Arf. ." Bubble-headed, clueless blonde bimbo, you say? Doesn't want any other women to have her cast-offs?

Why do the writers on this show hate women, and paint them as brainless dips, clueless conquests, murderous wackjobs, or vindictive, jealous *****es (looking at you, Carly), who can't control their own lives, but want to run everyone else's, you ask?


That's a good question, Lassie.


----------



## Lori

After all these years, I still **heart** Jonathan and Vanessa.

That is all.


----------



## jeepair

The Balkan = Franco? I was leaning that way since when we last saw him he said he would get Brenda involved. Not sure now.

The secret between Brenda and Dante. They play like it had something to do with sex but I'm leaning towards some sort of coverup. Either a death or something like that. Perhaps if Franco isn't the Balkan it had something to do with his/her son/daugher or something like that. Just not sure why they would wait this long to go after Brender.

Lucky sure is his name as his new girl is smokin.


----------



## hummingbird_206

jeepair said:


> The secret between Brenda and Dante. They play like it had something to do with sex but I'm leaning towards some sort of coverup. Either a death or something like that.


I agree, seems more like some kind of coverup.


----------



## JimSpence

I haven't watched today's episode. But, I'm beginning to think that Brenda had a kid about 7 years ago. 

Ding ding ding on the post count.


----------



## rhuntington3

JimSpence said:


> I haven't watched today's episode. But, I'm beginning to think that Brenda had a kid about 7 years ago.
> 
> Ding ding ding on the post count.


_
*Happy 30K YAMM, Jim!!!

Whoop!!! Whoop!!! Whoop!!! Whoop!!! Whoop!!! Whoop!!! Whoop!!! Whoop!!! Whoop!!! Whoop!!! Whoop!!! Whoop!!! Whoop!!! Whoop!!! Whoop!!! Whoop!!! Whoop!!! Whoop!!! Whoop!!! Whoop!!! Whoop!!! Whoop!!! Whoop!!! Whoop!!! Whoop!!! Whoop!!! Whoop!!! Whoop!!! Whoop!!! Whoop!!!*_

  :up:   :up:


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> I haven't watched today's episode. But, I'm beginning to think that Brenda had a kid about 7 years ago.


Assuming you are guessing that Dante might be the father of said baby? But don't you think that since family-loving Dante grew up without a father in his life it would be a big deal to him to be around his own child?

I'm thinking someone died somehow and they covered it up.

Oh..and my vote for the Balkan is Jerry Jax.


----------



## JimSpence

No, I was thinking that this kid could be Sonny's. 

Or if it is Dante's, he might not know it.


----------



## jeepair

No show today correct?... just making sure.


----------



## stellie93

When I got home neither Gh or All my Children had recorded. No idea why. (Cleveland)


----------



## hummingbird_206

Today's GH was a rerun of an ep from 2005. I watched for about 2 minutes. Alcazar and Courtney were still alive. My TiVo didn't record cause my SP is set to new eps only. Not sure if AMC was the same thing since I don't record it.


----------



## Lori

Today all ABC shows had random repeats.

ABC said that they wanted to show episodes that the fans loved, that might have relevance to current storylines.

But it's all about money. They are filming fewer episodes this year, to save money and avoid cancellation. To do this, they will need to periodically run a repeat. Odd, and I was annoyed, but probably necessary.


----------



## JimSpence

Didn't Elizabeth learn her lesson about leaving Emma alone?
Why is the smartest guy on the show so stupid?
I suspect that the wiretap will be deemed illegal, therefore getting Sonny off the hook again.
So who's going to die? Siohban or Brenda?


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> Didn't Elizabeth learn her lesson about leaving Emma alone?
> Why is the smartest guy on the show so stupid?
> I suspect that the wiretap will be deemed illegal, therefore getting Sonny off the hook again.
> So who's going to die? Siohban or Brenda?


Well, Brenda's pic _is_ in the opening credits.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I should have known there would be some easy way out for Sonny. 

Wonder why Lisa didn't just leave Robin to die?


----------



## JimSpence

I'd like to know who is setting up Lisa? Is Lisa a nut job? Yes, but someone else it taking advantage of that situation. 

I just knew that Sonny would get off on a technicality. 

I hope the Brenda, Siohban, Lucky, Dante arc would resolve this week.
I'm not holding my breath, as it is sweeps time, right?


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> I'd like to know who is setting up Lisa? Is Lisa a nut job? Yes, but someone else it taking advantage of that situation.


I don't think anyone set her up for the fire. It's been a few days since I watched that episode, but didn't they make a point to show Maxie using a lighter to light candles, blow them out and then relight them to entertain the kids at the end of the party? IIRC they even zoomed in on Cameron's face...or maybe the wrapping paper on the floor? Can't remember exactly, but I distinctly remember that they were foreshadowing that there was danger of a fire.

I think it was an accident and just a bad coincidence (for Lisa) that Lisa was passing by the house and noticed the fire.

That said, if I were Robin there is no way in HE** I'd believe that Lisa didn't start the fire.


----------



## RGM1138

Re: the Halloween eps.

I love candy and I adore women. But, when Carly poured those treats all over herself, it damn nearly turned me off to both.

[Shudder]


----------



## stellie93

I thought the night of the fire Lisa suddenly left the hospital saying she had something to do. Not like a reservation for dinner for one.


----------



## Jstkiddn

stellie93 said:


> I thought the night of the fire Lisa suddenly left the hospital saying she had something to do. Not like a reservation for dinner for one.


Well...ya know....now that you mention it, I remember that too.

I'm guess I'm going to have to go back and rewatch the party episode. I do remember Lisa leaving in a hurry. Epiphany tried to stop her when she was getting on the elevator and Lisa said she couldnt' stay. But then I also remember them making a point to show Maxie "playing" with the lighter and candles for the kids.

Anyone else remember the candle part? Maybe I'm just going crazy. LOL Wouldn't be the first time. ;-)


----------



## JimSpence

I wasn't referring to the fire, but the temporary loss of Emma at the diner.

The fire was definitely an accident as a candle reignited as it laid on the floor next to the wrapping paper.


----------



## JimSpence

Just finished last week's episodes.
So it looks like that not only is the secret that Brenda shot Alexander, but she had a kid. The question now is who's is it? Dante's or Alexander's?


----------



## hummingbird_206

Loved the purple sweater Liz had on today when she was in the park with Lucky. Anyone know where I can get the same one?


----------



## Jstkiddn

So I just want to be clear because I'm not sure that I haven't missed something.

So far, we really don't know if Brenda and Dante ever slept together. Right?


----------



## hummingbird_206

Jstkiddn said:


> So I just want to be clear because I'm not sure that I haven't missed something.
> 
> So far, we really don't know if Brenda and Dante ever slept together. Right?


Right as of 11/23/2010


----------



## Lori

hummingbird_206 said:


> Right as of 11/23/2010


15 years later, I'm still such a sucker for Sonny and Brenda.


----------



## MLR930

Lori said:


> 15 years later, I'm still such a sucker for Sonny and Brenda.


I'm just not feeling them this time around...yet, maybe I'm alone in this but I liked him with Claire


----------



## hummingbird_206

Lori said:


> 15 years later, I'm still such a sucker for Sonny and Brenda.





MLR930 said:


> I'm just not feeling them this time around...yet, maybe I'm alone in this but I liked him with Claire


I can't stand the actor who plays Sonny, so I don't like him with either Brenda nor Claire. Maybe if Maurice could act and say his lines without stammering, I'd like him with Claire. He has the look for sure, but as soon as he opens his mouth I can't stand him.


----------



## JimSpence

In some of the flashbacks, it seems that Maurice's acting is better. 
I wonder if his bipolar condition is having an affect on his acting.

One episode last week, Brenda mentioned that she didn't want to talk about the baby. So who's baby is the question.


----------



## Lori

MLR930 said:


> I'm just not feeling them this time around...yet, maybe I'm alone in this but I liked him with Claire


Perhaps it's because I was *obsessed* with them back in the day. I had boxes of Sonny and Brenda videos.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Lori said:


> Perhaps it's because I was *obsessed* with them back in the day. I had boxes of Sonny and Brenda videos.





JimSpence said:


> In some of the flashbacks, it seems that Maurice's acting is better.
> I wonder if his bipolar condition is having an affect on his acting.
> 
> One episode last week, Brenda mentioned that she didn't want to talk about the baby. So who's baby is the question.


Maybe Maurice's acting *has *gotten worse. I didn't used to hate him. I wasn't as 'bad' as Lori, but I did enjoy the Sonny and Brenda stuff years ago. I just know the last couple of years I've hated watching him. And that actress who plays Claire is soooo good that it just makes his horrible acting even more noticable.

Yeah, they sure are dragging out that teaser about the baby. My guess is that Brenda was preggers with the Balkan's grandbaby and had a miscarriage. My guess is that she and Dante didn't sleep together, but he's covering for her miscarriage. Of course, I'm never right about this stuff.

And WTF is Johnny doing helping Lisa?


----------



## Jstkiddn

hummingbird_206 said:


> And WTF is Johnny doing helping Lisa?


I know! What's up with that?


----------



## JimSpence

It seems that he's holding onto the needle, possibly to blackmail Lisa.


----------



## JimSpence

This is getting really convoluted, isn't it?

Is there anything going on that isn't connected in some way?


----------



## hummingbird_206

Ah, poor Lucky. I figured Siobhan was too good to be true.


----------



## JimSpence

So now Dante is getting sucked into the Brenda, Balken, Siobhan, Lucky, etc situation.

Who's going to be the one that gets shot?

The plots on this show are more twisted than a bowl of spaghetti.


----------



## jeepair

Don't know why I didn't figure out the weird bald guy was the Balkan. I used to like Carly but now I just hope she gets hit by a bus. I can't stand Sonny and Brender. Sonny and Claire is much better. It should be Jason, Sam and Brenda.


----------



## RGM1138

I'm predicting that Brenda will be killed and in a Bipolar rage, Sonny will burn down the house he bought for her (them).

And I'm hoping that Carly will melt. Just like the Wicked Witch of the West.

Or, be blown to Mars.


----------



## hummingbird_206

jeepair said:


> Don't know why I didn't figure out the weird bald guy was the Balkan. I used to like Carly but now I just hope she gets hit by a bus. I can't stand Sonny and Brender. Sonny and Claire is much better. It should be Jason, Sam and Brenda.


Yes you should have figured it out. Me, I never figure that stuff out ahead of time. I knew it wasn't Jerry, but didn't know who it was. And I agree with everything else, too.:up: But I suspect that Jax will end up shooting Carly (but what do I know, like I said, I never get this stuff right.)

Also, I really hate Liz. I like Nic and Brook together.


----------



## stellie93

So the infamous crime figure from Europe comes to Port Charles and does that stupid sue the hospital stunt? Not worried about keeping a low profile, evidently. And who are these out of town bosses who hired him to work with Alexis and what's her name? Didn't realize they answered to anyone else. I do like the bald guy, tho.


----------



## MLR930

RGM1138 said:


> I'm predicting that Brenda will be killed and in a Bipolar rage, Sonny will burn down the house he bought for her (them).
> 
> And I'm hoping that Carly will melt. Just like the Wicked Witch of the West.
> 
> Or, be blown to Mars.


I miss the original Carly she was fun to watch, nothing against this actress but she'd be better in another role.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Has Jerry used up his nine lives yet?


----------



## jeepair

I was recently watching the movie Murder at 1600 and noticed the head Secret Service guy is the same actor playing the Balkan. Daniel Benzali


----------



## JimSpence

I suspect that the baby Brenda gave up is not Dante's but is Theo's son's.


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> I suspect that the baby Brenda gave up is not Dante's but is Theo's son's.


That's what I'm thinking too. But it did throw me a bit when the flashback showed Dante telling Brenda he was in love with her.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Jstkiddn said:


> That's what I'm thinking too. But it did throw me a bit when the flashback showed Dante telling Brenda he was in love with her.


That was just a dream, wasn't it?


----------



## JimSpence

That was a flashback and not a dream. I think Brenda thought that the baby was Dante's. The next step would be to find the kid and do a DNA match against Theo's son's. (Whatever his name is.) If the baby was Dante's they weren't going to give it up. Or did they? Head hurting now.


----------



## stellie93

It seems weird that Brenda would give it up. She wasn't with anyone else at the time (except the guy she killed) so why not keep it? She didn't know who Dante was....Oh well, it's a soap.


----------



## Lori

hummingbird_206 said:


> That was just a dream, wasn't it?





JimSpence said:


> That was a flashback and not a dream. I think Brenda thought that the baby was Dante's. The next step would be to find the kid and do a DNA match against Theo's son's. (Whatever his name is.) If the baby was Dante's they weren't going to give it up. Or did they? Head hurting now.


I'm positive that it was a dream. That scene has been shown in flashback several times, and it never ends that way. Also, Dante has said over and over that he regrets never telling Brenda how he felt. Just last week, he was telling Jason that he just needed to know what she would have said if he had told her...and Jason told him that nothing good would come of wondering.

Just a dream.


----------



## JimSpence

So how stupid is it to have the passengers on the bus get strewn all over the place after the bus crashed. It looked like a few were thrown a bit too far away.

Will any of the regulars be killed?


----------



## hummingbird_206

JimSpence said:


> So how stupid is it to have the passengers on the bus get strewn all over the place after the bus crashed. It looked like a few were thrown a bit too far away.
> 
> Will any of the regulars be killed?


Yeah, that crash scene was pretty crazy. My only guess for someone to kill off is Liz's kid, Cameron. Can't think of any other reason they would have put such a young kid on that trip. And it gives Liz another reason to go bonkers. But I'm always wrong about this stuff.....


----------



## Lori

stellie93 said:


> It seems weird that Brenda would give it up. She wasn't with anyone else at the time (except the guy she killed) so why not keep it? She didn't know who Dante was....Oh well, it's a soap.


Here's what I think happened. I think that Brenda got pregnant, and was worried that Alexander or his family would come for the baby. Dante offered to claim the child as his (just like Jason did with Carly all those years ago). Then, he signed all parental rights over to Brenda. Then, either Brenda had a miscarriage, or the baby died.

I think that it will be awesome when Carly realizes that she has been condemning Brenda and Dante for doing EXACTLY the same thing that she and Jason did with Michael.


----------



## JimSpence

That's very reasonable scenario.


----------



## stellie93

Yeah, that actually makes sense and fits in all the pieces. But since it's a soap, it may be too logical.


----------



## RGM1138

Oooh, somebody is gonna die. (Someone whose character has become irrelevant).



Too bad it won't be Carly the Skank.


----------



## Lori

RGM1138 said:


> Oooh, somebody is gonna die. (Someone whose character has become irrelevant).
> 
> Too bad it won't be Carly the Skank.


I keep hoping that Carly will have her head bitten off by a T-Rex.

Hey, a girl can dream, can't she?


----------



## RGM1138

Lori said:


> I keep hoping that Carly will have her head bitten off by a T-Rex.
> 
> Hey, a girl can dream, can't she?


I like the way you think.


----------



## MLR930

Lori said:


> I keep hoping that Carly will have her head bitten off by a T-Rex.
> 
> Hey, a girl can dream, can't she?


I wish Carly would get in a bad car accident and would need major plastic surgery on her face and when the bandages came off Sarah Brown would be playing her again :up:


----------



## JimSpence

Why are they on Interstate 55?
That route runs between St Louis and Chicago.
The writers didn't do their homework did they?

Will Carly set aside her vendeta against Dante and Brenda?
Not likely.

BTW, will the bus crash be found to be something other than an accident?


----------



## Lori

MLR930 said:


> I wish Carly would get in a bad car accident and would need major plastic surgery on her face and when the bandages came off Sarah Brown would be playing her again :up:


Ooh! I'm in!


----------



## Lori

JimSpence said:


> Why are they on Interstate 55?
> That route runs between St Louis and Chicago.


My husband has been asking the same question all week.


----------



## RGM1138

I just watched Monday's ep. So, apparently the bus opened up like a sardine can and just poured everyone out down the cliff. Is that about it?

Geez, it looks like I-55 is barely a cow path. No wonder they crashed.

Good Idea, Sonny. Load Alexis up with a mega-caf doubleshot energy espresso. I swear, that woman could make a nuclear device nervous.

Were there some redshirts on the bus?


----------



## MLR930

Lori said:


> Ooh! I'm in!


it would be awesome wouldn't it? I have nothing against Laura Wright I loved her on Loving back in the day but Sarah will always be Carly to me.


----------



## Lori

MLR930 said:


> it would be awesome wouldn't it? I have nothing against Laura Wright I loved her on Loving back in the day but Sarah will always be Carly to me.


I had nothing against Laura Wright in the beginning as Carly...but they have made the character so one-dimensional and strident and desperate...I think that an infusion of Sarah Brown is the only thing that can save the character for me.

Unlikely to happen though, so I continue to work the T-Rex angle.


----------



## stellie93

RGM1138 said:


> Were there some redshirts on the bus?


That was exactly what I thought as they were leaving and there was a group of teenagers who didn't look familiar. I figured they were the redshirts. But other than Olivia, I think everyone's ok. I hope they don't kill her off. I like her.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> That was exactly what I thought as they were leaving and there was a group of teenagers who didn't look familiar. I figured they were the redshirts. But other than Olivia, I think everyone's ok. I hope they don't kill her off. I like her.


Yeah, apparently . . .



Spoiler



There will be a death. There was a preview on Monday, with 'Dr. Steve' saying that "Someone won't make it." From the other promos 
ABC has been running, I assumed that it might be Olivia. (Of course, he could have meant the bus driver, but that seems unlikely).



I don't know why they run major spoilers like that, like the one about Jerry Jacks being shot. It kinda defeats the whole purpose of watching the show.


----------



## JimSpence

I don't know if it counts as a death, but it was mentioned that the bus driver didn't make it.

I agree that the mid show previews spoil it. Luckily I don't catch them often as I 30s skip through the commercials.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I like Olivia and Steve together.:up:


----------



## Johncv

I like Theo, I wish they would kill Sonny off and keep Theo.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I haven't made up my mind yet about Theo. His pompous tone annoys me, but I enjoy him when he uses his Balkan voice.

Kill off Sonny, oh yeah, I'm with you there!:up:


----------



## JimSpence

It seems that Carly may take a break from her vendetta against Dante and Brenda and focus on Abby. It also looks like Abby may be able to give a little back to Carly (dang I hope so, she need to be taken down a few pegs). Carly needs to be careful, or she'll alienate Michael.

So Lisa is up to her old tricks. Will her plan to have the new doctor seduce Robin work?


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> So Lisa is up to her old tricks. Will her plan to have the new doctor seduce Robin work?


Of course it will work, she will get caught, run to Patrick begging for forgiveness for sleeping with another man and Patrick will call her names and claim she an unfit Mother...oh wait we did already, and now we do it for another three months.


----------



## jeepair

Vons!!! Go Michael Go. 

Wonder if he pulled the Corenthos (sp) card to get in since he is underage. Wonder if they will write in Sam getting pregnant after whatever operation she'll probably get.


----------



## JimSpence

Oh great! They bring in yet another character. Abbey's ex.
So will Michael get into a fight with him? Probably!

I do see a pregnancy in the future for Sam, but let's get some of the current story arcs out of the way.


----------



## jeepair

I was hoping they would find out Olivia was pregnant during her recovery/hospital stay. Wonder what Johnny would do... 

I like Johnny and Olivia together.


----------



## RGM1138

It's hard to tell, because they stayed so tight on Abby's face, but I think she might have the knack for the pole.

Come on, ABC. It you're gonna have a stripper, show a stripper.

Theo is becoming tedious. Much like Mr. Grasshopper.

Really? A crack surgeon is going to risk his rep and career, (not to mention all those bucks spent on Med School), to go all rude and nasty on Robin, just to get Demon Gurl back? Phfft.


----------



## JimSpence

Seeing Ronnie again coming down on Dante etc made me remember that he's not squeaky clean. So, what if they drag the river near where the body was found and come up with the gun that Ronnie threw in when Sonny shot Johnny?

When will Siobhan realize that the man in the confessional and Theo is one and the same.
Different accents, but the voice quality is the same.

So who's going to Ireland to save the sister?


----------



## RGM1138

Geez, I knew that Lisa was a psycho. 

But, d'amn, that ***** is evil incarnate.


----------



## JimSpence

Not really a spoiler, just speculation on my part.


Spoiler



What will Theo do when he finds out he's a grandfather?


Then there's Lulu's and Dante's reactions!!!!

Just found out about these cast changes.
Siobhan
Elizabeth


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> Not really a spoiler, just speculation on my part.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> What will Theo do when he finds out he's a grandfather?
> 
> 
> Then there's Lulu's and Dante's reactions!!!!
> 
> Just found out about these cast changes.
> 
> Elizabeth


Yeah, I kinda saw that coming.



Spoiler



She has been shoved into the background lately with the new characters coming aboard. Too bad, cause she was one of the last reasons I still watch this show.


----------



## JimSpence

Yeah, she's the fifth wheel. Stuck between Lucky & Siobhan and Nikolas & Brook Lynn.

Can we please get though some of the story arcs before bringing in new characters? Oh yeah, these characters are integrated into the stories.


----------



## Johncv

Am I the only one here who have the feeling that this show is on it way out. They seem to be killing or firing every character we like. Why did they bring in this new black doctor who not, in my opinion, even good looking. I cant see any person falling for him. 

I can just vision the ending of GH. GH is in ruins and on fire. Sonny and Jason are facing each other with guns pointing. Both fire at each other. Jason falls dead. Sonny is standing and bleeding while GH burn around him. Fade to black.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Johncv said:


> Why did they bring in this new black doctor who not, in my opinion, even good looking. I cant see any person falling for him.


I agree! That is such a miscast role! The guy is cute and all...but he's not a hubba-hubba-drop-dead-gorgeous guy that would cause someone to be overcome and just throw caution to the wind and jump in bed with him.

I think the GH actor needs to be switched with the actor on Grey's Anatomy that is currently fawning all over Bailey. Don't get me wrong. Bailey is absolutely my most favorite Grey's character, but there is NO way that woman would have had not only one...but two...GQ model looking guys throwing themselves at her. Just *not* gonna happen.


----------



## Johncv

Can two people meet in a confessional box and plot world domination?


----------



## JimSpence

So February sweeps is coming up.
Can these story arcs get any more entwined.
I have a headache.
Hopefully, by the end of sweeps we can all sit back and relax.

Speculation.
Luke will save Soibhan's sister.


----------



## JimSpence

Some truths have been revealed.
Michael admits to Jason what happened in prison.
Brenda tells Dante about the baby.
Siobhan tells Lucky about her sister.

And Carly is an egocentric *****.


----------



## Lori

Jstkiddn said:


> I agree! That is such a miscast role! The guy is cute and all...but he's not a hubba-hubba-drop-dead-gorgeous guy that would cause someone to be overcome and just throw caution to the wind and jump in bed with him.
> 
> I think the GH actor needs to be switched with the actor on Grey's Anatomy that is currently fawning all over Bailey. Don't get me wrong. Bailey is absolutely my most favorite Grey's character, but there is NO way that woman would have had not only one...but two...GQ model looking guys throwing themselves at her. Just *not* gonna happen.


Why not?


----------



## Lori

Lori said:


> Here's what I think happened. I think that Brenda got pregnant, and was worried that Alexander or his family would come for the baby. Dante offered to claim the child as his (just like Jason did with Carly all those years ago). Then, he signed all parental rights over to Brenda. Then, either Brenda had a miscarriage, or the baby died.
> 
> I think that it will be awesome when Carly realizes that she has been condemning Brenda and Dante for doing EXACTLY the same thing that she and Jason did with Michael.


And...

Bazinga!


----------



## JimSpence

Carly is a very complex character. As I mentioned above Carly is a *****, but she is also a good person. She has a whole new respect for Abby, but is so short sighted when it comes to Brenda and Dante and Jax.

At least there won't be a grandson of Sonny's running around. However, that fact will still put a stop on the wedding.

Does Theo use a different enough voice so that Siobhan doesn't recognize him in the confessional. After all, she has now met Theo.

Anyone think that with the revelation of Michael's rape that he will now be released from parole? Again, Carly is something else again. She just can't let go.

I still think that Luke will end up saving Siobhan's sister.


----------



## Jstkiddn

So...who do you think is sabatoging the Sonny & Brenda's wedding. Not Carly , because that is too obvious.

My vote goes for either Spinelli or the ASAC lady ( played by Adrienne Barbeau)


----------



## RGM1138

Jstkiddn said:


> So...who do you think is sabatoging the Sonny & Brenda's wedding. Not Carly , because that is too obvious.
> 
> My vote goes for either Spinelli or the ASAC lady ( played by Adrienne Barbeau)


I'm thinking Franco. Mentioning a character often, usually portends an upcoming visit. And they have been talking about him lately.


----------



## jeepair

I too guess Franco. They've hinted enough that it is probably him.


----------



## stellie93

Why are we getting a rerun today? I wondered why they were doing Valentine's Day already yesterday. One of the good thing about soaps is, no reruns.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> Why are we getting a rerun today? I wondered why they were doing Valentine's Day already yesterday. One of the good thing about soaps is, no reruns.


It's all about the Benjamins.  ABC calls it "Fan Favorites", but they're just doing it to save money. (Production costs).


----------



## hummingbird_206

The Balken's bride...wow...I did not see that one coming. I really thought it was Franco.


----------



## MLR930

hummingbird_206 said:


> The Balken's bride...wow...I did not see that one coming. I really thought it was Franco.


I didn't see that one coming either and I read spoilers


----------



## jeepair

Yup, Not many people would have seen that coming.

Did they (Balken and wife) suspect Brenda early on because why else would she team up being Brenda's boss/friend.

Jason, just SSS. Shoot, Shovel and Shutup next time.

Nice to see "Uncle Luke" giving advice to Caroline. Guess Luke doesn't like Brenda much or he would have probably warned his friend, Sonny.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Jstkiddn said:


> So...who do you think is sabatoging the Sonny & Brenda's wedding. Not Carly , because that is too obvious.
> 
> My vote goes for either Spinelli or the ASAC lady ( played by Adrienne Barbeau)


Well, I kinda called it. I thought she might be the sabateur...but SURE didn't see it coming that she was Mrs. Balkan!!


----------



## stellie93

I predict Molly will run to her bud Sean and tell him about the Balkan. You know sooner or later he'll have to reveal his true self to her, and then they'll both be heartbroken.


----------



## RGM1138

I'm hoping that Sean turns out to be a federal agent, or some such, especially since he's such a big buddy to Molly. They made such a big deal of him being a Marine who fought in Afghanistan. If he is truly a bad guy, that smacks of how after Vietnam, writers used returning Vets as convenient sources of evil in TV and movies.

I didn't like it then and I don't like it now.

And, BTW



Spoiler



I think Brenda will burn in the fire. Thanks for the spoilers, ABC.


----------



## Lori

RGM1138 said:


> I'm hoping that Sean turns out to be a federal agent, or some such, especially since he's such a big buddy to Molly. They made such a big deal of him being a Marine who fought in Afghanistan. If he is truly a bad guy, that smacks of how after Vietnam, writers used returning Vets as convenient sources of evil in TV and movies.
> 
> I didn't like it then and I don't like it now.
> 
> And, BTW
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I think Brenda will burn in the fire. Thanks for the spoilers, ABC.


Response to spoiler above.



Spoiler



It may seem so, but a) there is too much of this story left to tell and b) Vanessa Marcil is under contract for **at least** 4 more months. Which means that even if she doesn't extend her contract, she will likely air into August or September.

Remember that when Brenda "lost" the baby, it was Suzanne who "helped her through it". Suzanne has the baby. That will come out soon enough.


----------



## RGM1138

Lori said:


> Response to spoiler above.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It may seem so, but a) there is too much of this story left to tell and b) Vanessa Marcil is under contract for **at least** 4 more months. Which means that even if she doesn't extend her contract, she will likely air into August or September.
> 
> Remember that when Brenda "lost" the baby, it was Suzanne who "helped her through it". Suzanne has the baby. That will come out soon enough.





Spoiler



Hmmm. Did _not_ see the baby thing coming. But, somebody must be engulfed in flames, no? Who might it be, do you think?


----------



## Lori

RGM1138 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. Did _not_ see the baby thing coming. But, somebody must be engulfed in flames, no? Who might it be, do you think?





Spoiler



If she doesn't have it, she knows where it is. Hrm...maybe Franco will give it to his mom.


----------



## stellie93

Ok, so the Franco thing is totally separate from the Balkan thing? 

Also, are we supposed to think the baby is Dante's or Alexander's? If he's their grandson and they have him (which does make sense) it's odd they never mentioned it in their conversations together. Plus, who would be raising him since Grandma's been with Brenda this whole time?


----------



## MLR930

stellie93 said:


> Ok, so the Franco thing is totally separate from the Balkan thing?
> 
> Also, are we supposed to think the baby is Dante's or Alexander's? If he's their grandson and they have him (which does make sense) it's odd they never mentioned it in their conversations together. Plus, who would be raising him since Grandma's been with Brenda this whole time?


I would love it if it were Jax's baby, Carly's head would explode lol


----------



## JimSpence

OT: actor sighting.
Drew Garrett was on last night's "The Mentalist".

Megan Ward was on CSI: NY


----------



## Jstkiddn

So I sit down to watch today's GH and it's not there. Go to recording history and it didn't record because my TiVo HD isn't authorized to receive that channel or I didn't purchase the program? WTH???


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> OT: actor sighting.
> 
> Megan Ward was on CSI: NY


She seems to be a character in name only on GH. It feels like months since she's actually been on.

Part of the new austerity, possibly?


----------



## RGM1138

Some thoughts on this week (2/21 - 2/26) . .



Spoiler



I'm now thinking that the body in flames might be either the WDW (Wedding Dress Woman - she's basically a Redshirt anyway) or Suzanne. She hasn't been on that much lately and it would also give Balkan that much more to be pissed off about.


----------



## MLR930

Jstkiddn said:


> So I sit down to watch today's GH and it's not there. Go to recording history and it didn't record because my TiVo HD isn't authorized to receive that channel or I didn't purchase the program? WTH???


Go on YouTube and type in GH 2/21/11 and you can watch it there. I did this when my tv died.


----------



## JimSpence

So it looks like Carly scared Brenda after all. 

I love the way Carly keeps talking about how everything has to center around Brenda. Well, I guess she should know about these things.


----------



## jeepair

Lousy writers. Sam is like Anna Scorpio. She would have easily been able to take care of a retired Marine. I mean, she's with Jason for heavens sake. 

I loved all the comments when Carly walked in. Get ready for the show to start. ROFLMAO.


----------



## Lori

JimSpence said:


> So it looks like Carly scared Brenda after all.
> 
> I love the way Carly keeps talking about how everything has to center around Brenda. Well, I guess she should know about these things.


I just can't wait for Carly to find out that it was all for nothing. All her planning, all her scheming...for NOTHING.

Either that, or the damn T-Rex I hired months ago will show up and bite her head off.

I'm good either way, really.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Lori said:


> I just can't wait for Carly to find out that it was all for nothing. All her planning, all her scheming...for NOTHING.
> 
> Either that, or the damn T-Rex I hired months ago will show up and bite her head off.
> 
> I'm good either way, really.


Well, maybe not be totally wasted. I can't see Lulu forgiving Dante for this lie/omission.


----------



## Lori

hummingbird_206 said:


> Well, maybe not be totally wasted. I can't see Lulu forgiving Dante for this lie/omission.


I agree, actually. And I get that it's her life's goal to make Dante miserable.

But she seems to really want to stop the wedding. I mean, if she was still just after Dante and Lulu, why not tell them? Why tell Brenda that she won't tell anyone if she stops the wedding? That doesn't hurt Dante or Lulu all that much.

She will not stop the wedding, though. 

Again, Carly used to be my GIRL. I rooted for her, I cheered for her, I cried for her...until the last couple of years. She's just become SUCH an unsympathetic character that not only can't I root for her, but I actually pray for her to be eaten by a dinosaur.

I was thinking about it yesterday, and I think that she hates Brenda so much not JUST because she cares about Sonny, but also because of the relationship that Brenda has developed with Jason. Watching Jason walk her down the aisle, and gently lift up her veil, and kiss her...man, that must have been hard on Carly.

I don't know how many of you watch Bones, but a couple weeks ago, Booth said that you can love many people, but there's only one person that you love the most. For Jason--sorry Jasam fans--that person is Carly.

But that's never going to be good enough for Carly. She not only wants to be the person he loves the most...she wants to be the *only* person he loves. And it's pretty clear to me that, despite his protestations, he loves Brenda. And that must just KILL Carly.


----------



## jeepair

hummingbird_206 said:


> Well, maybe not be totally wasted. I can't see Lulu forgiving Dante for this lie/omission.


"But we were on a BREAK" 

If I were Dante I'd tell Lulu, this has nothing to do with you. This was before we met and a promise is a promise which will not be broken. If you can't handle it, there is the door.


----------



## Lori

jeepair said:


> "But we were on a BREAK"
> 
> If I were Dante I'd tell Lulu, this has nothing to do with you. This was before we met and a promise is a promise which will not be broken. If you can't handle it, there is the door.


I know, right? I used to be a big fan of Lulu, too, but she seems like she'd be a good size for a T-Rex appetizer.


----------



## stellie93

Did anybody see Molly (too lazy to look up her name) on House last night? She's an awesome little actress.


----------



## Jstkiddn

jeepair said:


> "But we were on a BREAK"
> 
> If I were Dante I'd tell Lulu, this has nothing to do with you. This was before we met and a promise is a promise which will not be broken. If you can't handle it, there is the door.


But do we know for sure that the baby was Dante's? I may have missed it.

If not, then don't you think that the baby was Alexander's? Maybe Dante was just being nice (mostly because he had a crush on Brenda...LOL) and trying to help her keep the baby away from the Balkan, so he decided to step up and say he was the father (ala Jason) and then sign over all rights to her?


----------



## Lori

Jstkiddn said:


> But do we know for sure that the baby was Dante's? I may have missed it.
> 
> If not, then don't you think that the baby was Alexander's? Maybe Dante was just being nice (mostly because he had a crush on Brenda...LOL) and trying to help her keep the baby away from the Balkan, so he decided to step up and say he was the father (ala Jason) and then sign over all rights to her?


We don't know FOR SURE that it's not Dante's...but even if it's Alexander's (the only logical choice...), I am sure that Lulu will be mad. She'll just say that it's **one more thing** that Dante didn't tell her about his relationship with Brenda.

I still think that it's...interesting...that Brenda was *unconscious* when she lost the baby...but Suzanne was there with her.

Really?

Huh. 

Oh, and if I had $100 lying around, and they actually took book on such things in Vegas, I would bet actual, real money that it's not Dante's baby. Guess we'll find out today.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Maybe I dreamed it, but I thought Mr and Mrs Balkan mentioned Brenda's baby as their grandchild when they were talking about her killing their son.


----------



## Lori

hummingbird_206 said:


> Maybe I dreamed it, but I thought Mr and Mrs Balkan mentioned Brenda's baby as their grandchild when they were talking about her killing their son.


They could have. I ffwd through scenes that bore me.


----------



## hummingbird_206

hummingbird_206 said:


> Maybe I dreamed it, but I thought Mr and Mrs Balkan mentioned Brenda's baby as their grandchild when they were talking about her killing their son.


After seeing today's show I'm pretty sure I must have dreamed it.

Wonder if Theo is right and wifey has gone soft on Brenda? Also, not sure wifey told the truth when she said that Brenda told her she'd had a miscarriage. I thought the story Brenda told Dante was that Suzanne was there when Brenda woke up after she lost the baby. Dang, it's hell getting old. I have a hard time remembering anything anymore.


----------



## jeepair

Who's the informant who gives the play by play to the Balkan during the wedding? Tight security huh? Guess we are just left to assume someone in there works for the Balkan and we aren't meant to find out.

I'm hoping Lulu will have LISTENED to Luke and decide that you can't change people. Live with it or not. Maybe she will finally understand it had nothing to do with her and support Dante. 

Why even mention the Balkan's lair is designed as a house within a cave?


----------



## Jstkiddn

hummingbird_206 said:


> Wonder if Theo is right and wifey has gone soft on Brenda? Also, not sure wifey told the truth when she said that Brenda told her she'd had a miscarriage. I thought the story Brenda told Dante was that Suzanne was there when Brenda woke up after she lost the baby. Dang, it's hell getting old. I have a hard time remembering anything anymore.


I think you are correct and maybe Suzanne has gone soft on Brenda.

Also, I think that Brenda didn't have a miscarriage and that Suzanne took the baby, told Brenda it died, and never told her husband because she didn't want him raising another Alexander, who may have had some "issues" from being raised by a mobster and those issues eventually led to his death.

Or.....I could be totally wrong. LOL


----------



## JimSpence

Well, that sucks.


----------



## stellie93

OMG! What happened? Was that Sam? Where is Brenda? Are Franco and the Balkan working together? 

I usually hate sad stuff on soaps--ff through it. I cried like a baby today--that was so well done mostly because Brenda is such a good actress. But now what?


----------



## JimSpence

Haley Pullos certainly did a great job acting today.

Yes, that was Sam on the stretcher, but what I found strange was that she wasn't burned more. If she had been blown up and in a burning car, the body would be almost unrecognizable. Also, the whole body would be covered, if not in a body bag.


----------



## MLR930

LOVED Franco's joke referencing his movie 127 hours lol good movie btw


----------



## Johncv

MLR930 said:


> LOVED Franco's joke referencing his movie 127 hours lol good movie btw


I caught that also, and his plug for the Oscars. lol. Hope he win best actor. The Kings Speech , but it will probably win best picture.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Haley Pullos certainly did a great job acting today.
> 
> Yes, that was Sam on the stretcher, but what I found strange was that she wasn't burned more. If she had been blown up and in a burning car, the body would be almost unrecognizable. Also, the whole body would be covered, if not in a body bag.


One of Franco's art creation most likely.


----------



## JimSpence

Johncv said:


> One of Franco's art creation most likely.


I hadn't thought of that, but wouldn't the parametics have noticed that the body wasn't human?


----------



## hummingbird_206

Please Mr Balkan or Franco, please kill off Morgan. That kid is the worst child actor I've ever seen. Or maybe kidnap him and switch him for the previous actor? The change in actors for Michael was great, but they really screwed up with Morgan.

So Brenda isn't dead. Somehow the Balkan put Sam in the car and got Brenda? Sam sure didn't look like she'd been in an explosion. Will be interesting to see how they explain the switch. Hopefully Sam is still alive after being (or not being) in the the explosion? Sometimes it's really hard to follow soap reality.


----------



## RGM1138

Great reaction shot, Jason. Obviously studied at The Juilliard.


----------



## hummingbird_206

They don't call him "Stone Cold" for nothing! I thought it was a very in character reaction. YMMV.


----------



## RGM1138

hummingbird_206 said:


> They don't call him "Stone Cold" for nothing! I thought it was a very in character reaction. YMMV.


I just watched it again. Sonny has the proper shocked look on his face, as he backed out of the shot. Jason looked confused, like he just saw a talking puppy, and was trying to calculate Pi at the same time. It just pulled me right out of the moment.


----------



## JimSpence

OT.
The shout outs to GH at the Oscar's was nice.


----------



## MLR930

JimSpence said:


> OT.
> The shout outs to GH at the Oscar's was nice.


Yeah I thought they were pretty funny but you know if it aired on any other network they never would have mentioned it


----------



## Johncv

MLR930 said:


> Yeah I thought they were pretty funny but you know if it aired on any other network they never would have mentioned it


I did not watch the Oscars last night, what happen?


----------



## JimSpence

During the beginning, James Franco and Anne Hathaway were in a dream sequence and at one point Morgan Freeman was with them in an elevator and he said something about an actor being on GH.
Later when they were introducing the best actor nominees, GH was mentioned again when Franco was introduced.

And in today's GH, Franco called Jason and made a remark about being out at a party last night.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Sure looking like Mrs Balkan has Brenda's baby and didn't tell The Balkan about it. She called someone from the ER and told them to be ready to move 'him'.  

I really like the actor and character of Sean. Hope he sticks around.

A bomb proof limo, wow, what a good idea.

So were they trying to show Sam as deaf? Only thing I can think of why they showed Jasoo from Sam's viewpoint but with no sound (unless my TiVo screwed up?)


----------



## Jstkiddn

hummingbird_206 said:


> So were they trying to show Sam as deaf? Only thing I can think of why they showed Jasoo from Sam's viewpoint but with no sound (unless my TiVo screwed up?)


I'm guessing the loudness of the explosion caused her to lose her hearing. And of course we all know it won't be permanent....so I sure hope they don't drag this out forever.


----------



## JimSpence

Jstkiddn said:


> ...And of course we all know it won't be permanent....so I sure hope they don't drag this out forever.


Now there's an optimist.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> And in today's GH, Franco called Jason and made a remark about being out at a party last night.


I caught that, so who the Friend that Franco is going to bring with him to Port Chuck.


----------



## RGM1138

I just hope they don't kill off Sam. She's one of the few hot women left on this show.

And for the love of all things Holy, don't start that crap with the teenage crush again. It's been done and I have enough to FF through already.


----------



## JimSpence

Yup! Kelly M, is still hot after 14 years since April '97.

Sam and Jason are the only couple that seems to be able to keep it together.
I'd hate to see that dynamic change.


----------



## craftassistant

Does it appear to anyone else that Theo/Balkin might be on the verge of killing his wife? I wonder if it will be Suzanne/wife to off Theo/Balkin instead of Jason/Sonny/Dante. or we could go for a 3 killing by Brenda 

I really like Michael and Abby together. 

Also does it appear that they are going to pair Shawn and Carly together romantically?


----------



## RGM1138

Oh, Nik. Isn't that girl young enough to be your daughter? That's just creepy. Good will not come of this.


----------



## JimSpence

Since when does age have anything to do with it on a Daytime Drama?


----------



## Lori

RGM1138 said:


> Oh, Nik. Isn't that girl young enough to be your daughter? That's just creepy. Good will not come of this.


Well, Adrienne Leon is 24, and Tyler Christopher is 39.

So, not really creepy.

If you are talking about the characters, well, Nikolas s/b around 32, and Brooke is 12.

So, creepy.


----------



## RGM1138

Lori said:


> Well, Adrienne Leon is 24, and Tyler Christopher is 39.
> 
> So, not really creepy.
> 
> If you are talking about the characters, well, Nikolas s/b around 32, and Brooke is 12.
> 
> So, creepy.


Yeah, it just feels sleazy to me. But, considering that B L is so manipulative, (flattening her own tire, trash talking Liz, etc.) maybe those two belong together.

Oh, and when a character goes off on a soliloquy rant, and another walks in on it, that just drives me nuts.


----------



## stellie93

I had no idea Nik was that old in real life. He doesn't look it at all. 

I love the actor who plays Michael. Abby is ok, but he makes that relationship look so real. 

Brookelynn is manipulative, but Liz does need to give up on the brothers and get a life. Did I hear she was leaving the show? Since she has everybody in town's children, I wonder how they could do that? Not likely she would just move away.


----------



## MLR930

stellie93 said:


> I had no idea Nik was that old in real life. He doesn't look it at all.
> 
> I love the actor who plays Michael. Abby is ok, but he makes that relationship look so real.
> 
> Brookelynn is manipulative, but Liz does need to give up on the brothers and get a life. Did I hear she was leaving the show? Since she has everybody in town's children, I wonder how they could do that? Not likely she would just move away.


The actress was originally fired but because of fan backlash they are keeping her.


----------



## Johncv

MLR930 said:


> The actress was originally fired but because of fan backlash they are keeping her.


And because of that, other actors will be let-go. Sonya Eddy (Epiphany) confirmed for fans on her Facebook wall that her contract was not picked up again after expiring. Expect more of this.


----------



## JimSpence

Wow! This was one hell of a week!!!


----------



## hummingbird_206

So is Jocelyn going to get Jake's kidneys (a-la BJ's heart and Maxie)?

I'm really hating Liz. Even when her kid is at death's door she can still be a beotch. 

I'm also hating the way scenes are just ended in what I'd consider the middle and never resolved for us to see. Like when Liz was going off on Lucky about getting married earlier in the week and LuLu walked up and called her on it. Go to commercial, and then when back there's nothing more to that encounter. WTF? Seems like this kind of thing is happening a lot, and I don't like it.

And what happened to the syringe?

And when did Suzanne admit to Theo that Brenda's baby was alive? Did they show that and I missed it? They just show up in front of a house where the kid is supposed to be and it's obvious that Suzanne has admitted the kid is alive. Huh?


----------



## Johncv

hummingbird_206 said:


> So is Jocelyn going to get Jake's kidneys (a-la BJ's heart and Maxie)?
> 
> And when did Suzanne admit to Theo that Brenda's baby was alive? Did they show that and I missed it? They just show up in front of a house where the kid is supposed to be and it's obvious that Suzanne has admitted the kid is alive. Huh?


I am also lost at Suzanne and the baby, but this may part of Guzas rewrite of GH storyline. Guza is the head writer for GH and from what I understand was puss off when the TPTB decided to keep Liz. You will see more bodies drop dead. The actor that play Nick will be leaving GH.

Your right about the crappy kidneys story line cost cutting at it worse, from Soap Net:

Guzas redo of Labines B.J.s Heart storylinein full effect next weekwill surely garner acting notices for Steve Burton (Jason), Rebecca Herbst (Elizabeth), et al. But at what cost? The actors have talked about going through some of the most emotional scenes of their careers, most of them with real-life families to Method-inspire. But killing off children for ratings, which this seems to me, is never a good idea in the long run. Under current budgetary constraints and under the darkening cloud of soap cancellations, such a story will only suffer in comparison. There wont be the time and care devoted. There hasnt been, especially under the Guza/GH regime. The man is historically incapable of emotional, meaningful, respectful depth worth going through. Look at what Kimberly McCullough (Robin) said in a live ABC Daytime February chat about her own break-up story with Jason Thompson (Patrick): It was almost like there was a break-up, but not as deep into the process as I would have hoped. GH doesnt (maybe cannot afford to) go deep into any story. A great many of us find using cancer, much less Stage 5 Kidney Cancer for a barely-out-of-the-womb child like Josslyn, unforgiveable. It reads like a stunt. And you should never pull stunts with cancer and children. Anyone whos gone through real cancer doesnt want this story to air. This story is so far from Claire Labines B.J.s Heart, its ridiculous to even try. Ive already received a complaint from a cancer survivor about this, not the first by a long shot.


----------



## Lori

Johncv said:


> I am also lost at Suzanne and the baby, but this may part of Guzas rewrite of GH storyline. Guza is the head writer for GH and from what I understand was puss off when the TPTB decided to keep Liz. You will see more bodies drop dead. The actor that play Nick will be leaving GH.


First, my understanding is that the Jake story plays out exactly the same way that it would have if Becky were leaving...the story was designed to facilitate her ouster, not as payback for ABC keeping her on.

I'm curious as to your source on the Tyler Christopher thing..he did get a minor role in a pilot, but that hasn't been picked up, and there's not a peep in the media about it. Not saying that he won't leave...someone will need to go if Becky's staying, and with Aiden being Lucky's, and all Nikolas's women off the canvas, he's really not all that connected to the storylines anymore...but I just haven't seen anything that says that he's leaving.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Please spoilerize casting news.


----------



## Johncv

Lori said:


> First, my understanding is that the Jake story plays out exactly the same way that it would have if Becky were leaving...the story was designed to facilitate her ouster, not as payback for ABC keeping her on.
> 
> I'm curious as to your source on the Tyler Christopher thing..he did get a minor role in a pilot, but that hasn't been picked up, and there's not a peep in the media about it. Not saying that he won't leave...someone will need to go if Becky's staying, and with Aiden being Lucky's, and all Nikolas's women off the canvas, he's really not all that connected to the storylines anymore...but I just haven't seen anything that says that he's leaving.


Same source Soap Net, from what I read Tyler going to be in a prime time show on ABC Family Net. How this will be work into the GH plot line? My guess is that Nick will be deported back to Greece.


----------



## JimSpence

I've also noticed the disjointedness from one day to the next. And, the not so subtle plots moving ahead a bit too much. Like Joselyn going from not feeling too well one day to a diagnosis of cancer the next. 

What's going to happen with Brook Lyn? There are too many plots splitting off into who knows what. With the truth coming out about Aiden, it was looking like Lucky and Liz might get back together leaving Siohban out in the cold. But now with Jake in critical condition it might split them up again. 

I'm beginning to think that the best thing that could happen to GH is for everyone to move on.


----------



## craftassistant

And now Tyler is out. I am guessing he is going to exit with brooklynn to NYC. Once aiden's paternity is out.

Also today was so sad. Liz and jason's scene was really moving.


----------



## MLR930

Now there's a big rumor that AMC might be cancelled if it happens my mom will be heartbroken


----------



## stellie93

I thought Liz's reaction to the donor thing was ridiculous. She is among other things, a surgical nurse. I don't care how hysterical she was, she would get the idea of saving lives with his organs. The acting was good, but I hate sad storylines. Did Luke kill Jake?


----------



## craftassistant

Yeah it kinda of appeared by luke's reaction...that he could of been based on Tuesday's show


----------



## JimSpence

Maybe it would be best if they just wrapped up a few loose ends and leave.

As for who hit Jake. I'm putting my vote in for the black car with fake plates.
Which is most likely the one with Theo.


----------



## MLR930

JimSpence said:


> Maybe it would be best if they just wrapped up a few loose ends and leave.
> 
> As for who hit Jake. I'm putting my vote in for the black car with fake plates.
> Which is most likely the one with Theo.


Or Franco


----------



## JimSpence

That's possible. The writers may have been messing with us when they showed us who was on the road that night.


----------



## stellie93

I was right--it's Luke. I knew he had to be involved because he was behaving so out of character--being there for his family and all. But didn't they clear his car and say it was the one with fake plates? I'm thinking Franco was in that one.


----------



## RGM1138

Okay, ole Doc Niles is too bat-sh*t crazy to be working at a hospital. I don't care how "brilliant" she might be in the O.R.

I see bad things ahead.


----------



## Jstkiddn

stellie93 said:


> I was right--it's Luke. I knew he had to be involved because he was behaving so out of character--being there for his family and all. But didn't they clear his car and say it was the one with fake plates? I'm thinking Franco was in that one.


 I don't believe they ever cleared Luke's car. As a matter of fact, didn't Lucky say Jake's DNA was all over Luke's bumper?

I don't so much think Luke was acting out of character. I think he was just sooooo sure he would have known if he'd hit a child, he just assumed there was no way it could have been him.

One thing did make me roll my eyes. When Lucky asked Luke if he'd been drinking. DUH! When is Luke NOT drinking? As a matter of fact, when are most of those people not drinking! They nearly *always* have a drink in their hand.


----------



## stellie93

Jstkiddn said:


> One thing did make me roll my eyes. When Lucky asked Luke if he'd been drinking. DUH! When is Luke NOT drinking? As a matter of fact, when are most of those people not drinking! They nearly *always* have a drink in their hand.


Yeah, that was one of the funniest lines I've heard in a long time. Luke just looked at him like, Duh.


----------



## MLR930

you think maybe Franco framed Luke?


----------



## Johncv

MLR930 said:


> you think maybe Franco framed Luke?


I dont think so, Franco more into playing mind games with Jason. This why he sent the video message to Carley regarding Joselyn.


----------



## craftassistant

It will certainly be interesting once Elizabeth finds out about Luke...and I wonder how Jason will react.


----------



## RGM1138

I have a feeling that Jason won't be so 'Stone Cold.'  

Hey, what ever happened to hot, young ex-Fed prosecutor I-can't-think-of-her-name? Sonny's ex-squeeze. Did she leave the show or just not on camera anymore? Like Megan Ward.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> I have a feeling that Jason won't be so 'Stone Cold.'
> 
> Hey, what ever happened to hot, young ex-Fed prEosecutor I-can't-think-of-her-name? Sonny's ex-squeeze. Did she leave the show or just not on camera anymore? Like Megan Ward.


Cost cutting, her contract was probably not renew. Note Mike (Sonny father) is gone, Kate gone, Jake gone, Sonya Eddy (Epiphany) is gone, Nik will be gone after April, Brook Lynn will be move to part-time. Everyone I like are dropping like flies, but Sonny go on and on and on...


----------



## stellie93

Wow--I didn't remember that Jonathan Jackson was that young when he first played Lucky.


----------



## RGM1138

I guess everyone's working on their Emmy reels. Maybe Luke will finally realize that he's not Joe Cool after all.

Eww. Stripper Gurl and Lil' Corinthos have their own theme now. I can't watch this stuff.

Oh, Franco. Now would not be a good time to piss off Jason. 

On second thought . . go ahead, poke the bear. *****.


----------



## craftassistant

The actor who played Mike actually retired from acting, thatbis why he is gone.

Today's episode was great between Lucky and Luke. Also the scenes with Dante and Jason at pcpd were good as well. 

I wonder how Elizabeth will approach luke and even lucky


----------



## jeepair

Jason should push the gun off the counter and say... not that easy Luke. Then slowly take out a large Bowie knife and a weird grin.


----------



## Lori

stellie93 said:


> Wow--I didn't remember that Jonathan Jackson was that young when he first played Lucky.


He was 10. Heck, he won the first of his three emmys at 13.


----------



## JimSpence

Michael, Michael, Michael, won't you learn?

Did Suzanne slit Theo's throat?

Will Lisa kidnap Emma?

I think Luke is going on an extended vacation.


----------



## Johncv

Remember back when Franco while talking to Jason on the phone that he was retuning to Port Chuck and will bring friend with him. What if the friend is all ready there and her name is Abby.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I've been thinking there's got to be something behind Abby's relationship with Michael. I thought maybe she and Brandon were going to set him up, but could be that Abby is working for Franco.

I can't believe they didn't show Jake's memorial service. In the old days they would have gotten 2-3 days worth of coverage out of something like that. Now, they talk about it, but didn't show it. I'm really getting sick of the new style of the show. Dropping scenes midway through is my biggest gripe, but not even showing the memorial, seriously???


----------



## Johncv

Who buying this book, raise your thumb. 

http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Damian-Spinelli-General-Hospital/dp/1401324134/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1301708129&sr=8-1

When your done with send me your copy.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I wasn't interested until I clicked the link to Amazon and saw that the author is actually Diane (Carolyn Hennesy). I love her! So even though the Kindle edition is a bit pricey at $9.99, I'll pick it up.


----------



## Johncv

hummingbird_206 said:


> I wasn't interested until I clicked the link to Amazon and saw that the author is actually Diane (Carolyn Hennesy). I love her! So even though the Kindle edition is a bit pricey at $9.99, I'll pick it up.


Let us know what you think of the book. If I could afford an iPad I would buy the Kindle edition. The price is the same as a paperback.


----------



## JimSpence

So now we know what happened to the book that Spinelli was writing with help from Diane. Sneaky way to promote the book and the show.

I'm going to keep watch for the try it option for my Kindle.


----------



## craftassistant

hummingbird_206 said:


> I've been thinking there's got to be something behind Abby's relationship with Michael. I thought maybe she and Brandon were going to set him up, but could be that Abby is working for Franco.
> 
> I can't believe they didn't show Jake's memorial service. In the old days they would have gotten 2-3 days worth of coverage out of something like that. Now, they talk about it, but didn't show it. I'm really getting sick of the new style of the show. Dropping scenes midway through is my biggest gripe, but not even showing the memorial, seriously???


I agree not showing stuff stinks...didn't we get like 84 days of sonny and brenda's wedding?

I really hope Abby isn't a bad person.


----------



## MLR930

hummingbird_206 said:


> I wasn't interested until I clicked the link to Amazon and saw that the author is actually Diane (Carolyn Hennesy). I love her! So even though the Kindle edition is a bit pricey at $9.99, I'll pick it up.


most ebooks are 9.99 or more


----------



## JimSpence

So who shot Brandon?
Obviously, not Michael or Jason.
Possibly Sam as she did take a gun out.
Or possibly Johnny.

What the heck was Lisa up to?
I think she left the earring to try to get Patrick in trouble with Robin.
But Kristina foiled that and is now onto Lisa's tricks.
Which puts Kristina in trouble.

What oh what is Brenda going to do with a son?
So the adoptive parents are dead and when Lucien is found that puts Brenda and Sonny in hot water.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I think Johnny either did it or had it done. That was probably what Johnny was talking about on the phone with his Dad.


----------



## craftassistant

I was thinking the same ..that Johnny hired someone.

So is the child really Brenda's? Is this what is going to drive her away?


----------



## jeepair

I don't like the direction they are moving Johnny towards. I don't think he'd work with his father again. 

Is 4 too old for a name change?  

First memo to Police who start at Port Chuck. 
If there has been a murder, Jason Morgan did it. Go see him.


----------



## Lori

JimSpence said:


> So who shot Brandon?


My money's on Abby.


----------



## stellie93

I vote for Franco.


----------



## Johncv

Well, ABC cancels 'One Life to Live' and 'All My Children, how long will General Hospital last? The way actors are being fire. I give GH less then a year till it cancel.


----------



## That Don Guy

Johncv said:


> Well, ABC cancels 'One Life to Live' and 'All My Children, how long will General Hospital last? The way actors are being fire. I give GH less then a year till it cancel.


I think it stays for longer than that. Each network seems to be sticking to its "flagship" soaps (_Another World_; _The Young & the Restless_; _General Hospital_).

Speaking of holding onto to daytime genres, considering how many ABC stations air the half-hour version of _Who Wants to Be a Millionaire?_, I'm a little surprised ABC doesn't pick it up for its daytime schedule. Then again, other than _The Bold & the Beautiful_, how many half-hour daytime shows are there?


----------



## stellie93

I wonder if any characters from AMC or OLL will move to Port Chuck?


----------



## JimSpence

I see more game shows in the future of daytime TV.

Maybe some "reality" shows, too!


----------



## MLR930

stellie93 said:


> I wonder if any characters from AMC or OLL will move to Port Chuck?


If David Canary hadn't retired I would have loved Adam Chandler on GH


----------



## stellie93

Wait--this kid isn't Brenda's child? Did these morons not do a DNA test when the crazy woman who has been lying to you for years says he is?


----------



## Jstkiddn

stellie93 said:


> Wait--this kid isn't Brenda's child? Did these morons not do a DNA test when the crazy woman who has been lying to you for years says he is?


Oh...heck no!! That would have made too much sense. 

Sonny and Diane have briefly mentioned a DNA test. Other than them.....nothing.


----------



## JimSpence

Yeah, that last scene with Suzanne on the phone certainly pointed toward this conclusion.

Heck, Elizabeth has had multiple DNA tests done, but only until recently have the results been known to others.

And, I'm not sure that Theo is dead. 

And will someone hit Michael upside the head with a 2x4 to knock some sense into that thick skull?

I wonder when ABC will stop promoting Spinelli's book?


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> I wonder when ABC will stop promoting Spinelli's book?


After you buy a copy and then when your done with it you can send it to me.


----------



## MLR930

I haven't decided if I'm going to read it or not, it has a few bad reviews


----------



## JimSpence

I'm going to wait for it to become available from Amazon as an eBook. Then get the sample to try it out.


----------



## hummingbird_206

JimSpence said:


> I'm going to wait for it to become available from Amazon as an eBook. Then get the sample to try it out.


Your wait is over. The Kindle version has been available since day 1.

edit: It's not lendable.


----------



## JimSpence

Hmmm, when I looked before, the sample selection wasn't available.


----------



## Jstkiddn

So....anyone want to chime in on what reason Lisa would have to get Kristina hooked on hydrocodone? Obviously something to do with her babysitting Patrick's daughter, but I'm not really understanding the line of reasoning behind her actions. How is this going to benefit her quest for Patrick?


----------



## JimSpence

Johnny is trying to get back at Sonny.
What better way than to hook his daughter on drugs.
I think this is what Anthony eluded to when he talked with Johnny.
Lisa is crazy enough to go along with it.


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> Johnny is trying to get back at Sonny.
> What better way than to hook his daughter on drugs.
> I think this is what Anthony eluded to when he talked with Johnny.
> Lisa is crazy enough to go along with it.


Hmmm...interesting, but not sure that Johnny would knowingly go along with this. He might want her dad to *think* she's on drugs, but I can't see him actually going along with getting her hooked on them.

BUT....Anthony would!! You think maybe Anthony has been meeting with Lisa and he put her up to this?


----------



## hummingbird_206

I think Lisa's sole focus in life is Patrick. Now that Kristina is babysitting Emma, Lisa sees Kristina as a tool to use to get into Patrick's house and ultimately back into Patrick's bed. I think she'll get Kristina addicted and then withhold the drugs until Kristina helps her get Patrick.


----------



## JimSpence

I can see this, but Lisa said she'd give K something to help her through her studies before K agreed to babysit Emma. But, then the writers may have messed up their timeline.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I thought the supplement discussion came up after K had already babysat? Didn't Lisa come by when K was babysitting and Lisa "accidentally" dropped her earring? Wasn't it after that when they talked and Lisa offered the supplement?


----------



## JimSpence

True, but I thought that K at that time was just a substitute sitter?
Lisa probably did see the possibility there to continue to disrupt Robin and Patrick.


----------



## JimSpence

I don't trust Ronnie!!!


----------



## Johncv

This is from SoapZone:

&#8220;When it was officially announced last Thursday that AMC and OLTL would be canceled as of September and January 2012, respectively, people worried about GH&#8217;s fate. It&#8217;s the only ABC Daytime soap left, but its future isn&#8217;t assured by a long shot, not if you base it on ABC Daytime president Brian Frons&#8217; idea of a reassurance. He told the press, following the announcement, that GH is fine, as long as it keeps bringing in the ratings. Other online sources direly predict that GH is not fine, and it is only a matter of time, short time, before it, too, is on the chopping block to make way for cheaper reality-TV fare. (How&#8217;s September 2012 work for you?) Apparently Food Network&#8217;s Rachael Ray and Mario Batali, one of the hosts of one of the new lifestyle replacement shows (to take over AMC&#8217;s slot), The Chew, didn&#8217;t seem to mind that hundreds of jobs are on the line and a piece of Americana just went out the window&#8212;all for the latest fad of reality-TV makeovers, which are supposedly cheaper to make.&#8220;


----------



## JimSpence

If all of the daytime dramas (soaps) are gone, where does that leave Soapnet?

Hmmm, maybe they could continue the soaps?


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> If all of the daytime dramas (soaps) are gone, where does that leave Soapnet?
> 
> Hmmm, maybe they could continue the soaps?


I remember reading some time back that SOAP will eventually morph into a kids' channel.


----------



## JimSpence

RGM1138 said:


> I remember reading some time back that SOAP will eventually morph into a kids' channel.


Of course, that was before the cancellation of the soaps. Maybe, this will cause them to rethink the change.


----------



## Johncv

How much would you pay to keep GH on the air? 0.99 cents a week is about $5.00 a month. Would you pay it?


----------



## Johncv

Did everyone stop watching GH? Very quite here.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Still watching, just bored and don't have much to discuss.

Tired of Michael wanting to prove himself.

Tired of crazy Lisa stalking Patrick.

The Luke intervention thing should have been powerful, but instead was just predictable and boring.

Just not at all entertainined by any of the current story lines, so don't have much to talk about in this thread.

Edit: And they are dragging out the paternity thing so much I've lost interest in that, too.


----------



## Jstkiddn

hummingbird_206 said:


> Still watching, just bored and don't have much to discuss.
> 
> Tired of Michael wanting to prove himself.
> 
> Tired of crazy Lisa stalking Patrick.
> 
> The Luke intervention thing should have been powerful, but instead was just predictable and boring.
> 
> Just not at all entertainined by any of the current story lines, so don't have much to talk about in this thread.
> 
> Edit: And they are dragging out the paternity thing so much I've lost interest in that, too.


Yeah, this.

The only bright spot is that crazy Anthony Z. is back.

And would somebody please just throw Brenda off a bridge or something?


----------



## Jstkiddn

Jstkiddn said:


> And would somebody please just throw Brenda off a bridge or something?


I would like to change my request.

Someone needs to knock her in the head. Much faster than throwing her off a bridge.

The sound of her voice is becoming like nails on a chalkboard!!


----------



## craftassistant

Yeah they have really killed Brenda. Let her move back Europe already.

I think the paternity stuff goes down this week.

I think we need Molly back for some romantic chatter.

What happened to Olivia ?


----------



## MLR930

I wish Brenda would go away and Sonny would get back with Claire


----------



## jeepair

MLR930 said:


> I wish Brenda would go away and Sonny would get back with Claire


Agree. And I wish Jason would just slap Michael a few dozen times.


----------



## RGM1138

craftassistant said:


> Yeah they have really killed Brenda. Let her move back Europe already.
> 
> What happened to Olivia ?


She slid thru a scene a few days back, to check in with Liz's brother, I think.

Basically, since she isn't involved with Z, the Younger anymore she was put on the back burner. (And apparently fell off the stove).


----------



## hummingbird_206

MLR930 said:


> I wish Brenda would go away and Sonny would get back with Claire


Yes! I really like the actress and character!



jeepair said:


> Agree. And I wish Jason would just slap Michael a few dozen times.


Or just shoot him?


----------



## Jstkiddn

MLR930 said:


> I wish Brenda would go away and Sonny would get back with Claire


Now see? THAT would be interesting! And to tie it in with my previous suggestions, maybe it could be Claire that would knock Brenda in the head and then throw her over a bridge.

I think it'd be great.


----------



## rhuntington3

Interesting rumor....

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20487273,00.html?xid=rss-fullcontent



EW.com said:


> When Katie Couric recently stepped down from CBS news she definitely had her future plans in mind.
> 
> Now, some reports suggest the TV news veteran may be coming to daytime television - possibly at the expense of long-running soap opera General Hospital.


----------



## craftassistant

I will be irked if they replace gh with Katie couric.......

And didn't you just love Molly today? At least she provides comic relief!


----------



## Lori

Really hoping that Lucky and Siobhan get married today. Really hoping that Elizabeth doesn't get there in time to stop it.

I think it's interesting, since I was SUCH a L&L2 fan back in the day, but the writers have totally ruined Elizabeth for me. So much that I can't stand the thought that Lucky would take her back.

Yuck.


----------



## Johncv

People it look like the end is coming for GH, this is from SoapZone:

http://soapzone.com/newsroom.php/gh/news

Steve Burton (Jason) re-signed for one more year. *Not four years. One year, *giving credence to strong rumors GH is done for soon. Heres his (or maybe his marketing teams) tweet from last Friday: Hey all, just want to announce that you are stuck with me another year. Can't wait to see what happens next. :0 Appreciate you guys.

Is this the start of May Sweeps? If so, it sucks. As a fitting prelude, GH tanked in the Nielsen ratings the week of April 25thway behind OLTL, which will end soon. Lifes so unfair.

I thought ABC Daytime butthole Frons told the mainstream entertainment press  after the AMC/OLTL cancellation announcement last month  that they werent bringing outgoing CBS news anchor Katie Couric or her talk show to its network, or to replace GH. Well now, according to TMZ.com and TV Guide reports, it looks like thats exactly what theyre doing. Couric reportedly went nowhere in contract negotiations with CBS News, shes hacked, and looking to shop a talk show elsewhere. If she gets her way, shell score a $20 million sweetheart deal with ABC  daytime and primetime  when her talk show takes over the GH slot (or one of the slots of the AMC/OLTL replacement shows) September 2012, and when she does news work for the ABC nighttime news shows

Look like I will have just one less show to record. So, what are you all going to do when GH come to an end? I would love to see Steve Burton in a prime time show, something truly evil.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Gosh, it would be surreal to not have GH on the air. One thing I know I won't be recording/watching.....Katie Couric.


----------



## Johncv

Jstkiddn said:


> Gosh, it would be surreal to not have GH on the air. One thing I know I won't be recording/watching.....Katie Couric.


I agree on both.  Another thing that bad about canceling all the soaps it that there will no longer be a training ground for new actors. Many well know actors got their start on the soaps. I guess any new actor will have to do SyFy bug-eye movie of the week.


----------



## MLR930

Ugh I'm so sick of Lisa and her evil smirk!


----------



## hummingbird_206

Please let that shot be Dante shooting Sonny!


----------



## Jstkiddn

hummingbird_206 said:


> Please let that shot be Dante shooting Sonny!


No, no, no!!

Please let Brenda have found a way to beam herself to San Antonio (where EVERYWHERE from the inside of houses to the city parks have wagon wheels) and she throws herself in front of Sonny & Suzanne, thereby taking the bullet.

I know I've been lobbying to have her knocked in the head, but I'm not picky. Gunshot would be fine and dandy! 

ps: I wonder if Sonny knows just how easily Suzanne slit Theo's throat. If so, he'd be wanting Dante to take that shot.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Jstkiddn said:


> No, no, no!!
> 
> Please let Brenda have found a way to beam herself to San Antonio (where EVERYWHERE from the inside of houses to the city parks have wagon wheels) and she throws herself in front of Sonny & Suzanne, thereby taking the bullet.
> 
> I know I've been lobbying to have her knocked in the head, but I'm not picky. Gunshot would be fine and dandy!
> 
> ps: I wonder if Sonny knows just how easily Suzanne slit Theo's throat. If so, he'd be wanting Dante to take that shot.


I'd be ok with your scenario if the bullet passes through Brenda, taking her out, and then takes out Sonny, too!


----------



## Johncv

Careful what you wish for, you just might get it. From what I am hearing on the soapvine, many of GH actors have been ask (read order) to accept a pay cut when their contract are up. Many have refuse the cut. The actress that play Lulu want out, but her contract run until next year about the time when GH will end. As you all know the Prince is now without a Kingdom, his last day will be May 19. The actor who play Jax is leaving at the end of summer and Brenda is expected to walk out the door with him. The actor who play Sonny has also refuse a pay cut and is also leaving at the end of summer or sooner depending on which rumor you hear. The actor who play Luke made it clear he will take no pay cut and will also be leaving. The actress who play Lisa and one of the Lawyer will also gone at the end of summer. GH budget was cut by 9 million dollars.


----------



## JimSpence

Hmmm, any chance we'll see a revival of GH Night Shift?
Basically the same sets and only a few of the same characters.

Can the story arcs get anymore convoluted?


----------



## RGM1138

Huh. Still using "Newborn Heart" on the soundtrack, after all these years. Why don't they just release the song?

When Brenda first returned, I thought it might be interesting. But, since she's turned into a shrill, Tasmanian Devil that would make a nuclear device nervous, it's time for her to go. And take Aussie-boy with her.

And, I hope they finally kill off Looney Tunes-Lisa. Before she cooks somebody else's rabbit.


----------



## Johncv

http://daytimeconfidential.zap2it.com/2011/05/18/breaking-news-bob-guza-out-scabber-garin-wolf-in

Look like a new writer is going to take over, until next September when GH come to an end if not sooner.


----------



## craftassistant

did they officially announce that GH was cancelled?


----------



## jeepair

craftassistant said:


> did they officially announce that GH was cancelled?


I think it is unofficial official. heh.


----------



## Johncv

craftassistant said:


> did they officially announce that GH was cancelled?


Word is that the head of daytime programming wanted to cancel ALL three of ABC daytime soaps, but was inform that there would not be enough time to have a replacement show ready for the full three hours. GH has been cancelled, but it end date will be September 2012 or sooner. Note: Steve Burton (Jason) contact was extended only one year.


----------



## craftassistant

I read that jax was fired as well. It all makes me sick that the world is turning into a reality tv talk show junkie world. ....we need unrealistic soaps!


----------



## JimSpence

Maybe, we can start a new trend of game shows. I'd rather see game shows than stupid scripted reality shows.


----------



## stellie93

Yeah, I remember as a kid watching password, the match game, and a couple other game shows in the afternoon. Games that actually required a little thought.


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> Yeah, I remember as a kid watching password, the match game, and a couple other game shows in the afternoon. Games that actually required a little thought.


And Concentration, The $20,000 Pyramid. Would record Concentration, bet none of the young people could solve the puzzles or even find matching squares.


----------



## MLR930

Johncv said:


> And Concentration, The $20,000 Pyramid. Would record Concentration, bet none of the young people could solve the puzzles or even find matching squares.


I LOVED Concentration! I wish GSN would air it!


----------



## craftassistant

Did anyone catch today when Johnny came to the station. ....looks like Lisa has all enemies now in town....oh wait maybe she will start sleeping with daddy z....lol


----------



## Jstkiddn

Has the new writer started? Yesterday's episode (Monday) seemed different to me. I have to say, it was better than the usual. Just wondering if the new guy wrote it?


----------



## Johncv

What happen to the black Doc who was with Lisa? Did go on his rounds and get lost?


----------



## craftassistant

Oh yeah good question on where he is....another unexplained storyline absence. Maybe he is filling out the grant paperwork still..


----------



## MLR930

He's on the other side of the hospital with Bobbie and Monica


----------



## hummingbird_206

MLR930 said:


> He's on the other side of the hospital with Bobbie and Monica


Lol! I love how they are always paging Monica and Bobbie on the hospital PA.

Today's ep was the best in a long while. Tony Geary is awesome as are JJ and the actress who plays Lulu.


----------



## Johncv

Instead of just letting actors disappear, they should have a serial killer all you see are black gloves. The killer grabs the person from behind silt their throat. Fade to black. Then all we hear about is the secret serial killer investigation which of course is not so secret.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Looks like Kristina is falling victim to rapid aging syndrome.

What was she two years ago...thirteen? Fourteen?

I've noticed in the past week she mentioned that she is eighteen.

And then yesterday she states: "I'm almost nineteen".


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

craftassistant said:


> I read that jax was fired as well. It all makes me sick that the world is turning into a reality tv talk show junkie world. ....we need unrealistic soaps!


The SOAP tabloid headline for today was Ingo and Vanessa being cut. Aside from Sonny and Jason, I don't think any of the cast remains from when I stopped watching 10 years ago.


----------



## jeepair

Luke and Tracy and Edward when he is shown. Not many more that I can think of. Maybe Natalia (Alexis), and Robin.

Glad to be rid of Jax. Buh-bye.


----------



## craftassistant

Jstkiddn said:


> Looks like Kristina is falling victim to rapid aging syndrome.
> 
> What was she two years ago...thirteen? Fourteen?
> 
> I've noticed in the past week she mentioned that she is eighteen.
> 
> And then yesterday she states: "I'm almost nineteen".


Yeah and the stupid Ethan obsession is crazy. I really like Maya and Ethan together. Not sure why maya is Mia.


----------



## Johncv

Let see if understand this, Lucky, a detective for the PCPD can take his wife and jump on a plane anytime to God-know-where to find his father. He gives Government worker like me a bad name. Sure wish I could do that.


----------



## jeepair

Did I miss the "The role of Elizabeth is now being played by......."?

I'm almost 19... Yes we've heard that over and over again. We know!


----------



## hummingbird_206

jeepair said:


> Did I miss the "The role of Elizabeth is now being played by......."?
> 
> I'm almost 19... Yes we've heard that over and over again. We know!


I'm not sure if they actually said it, but the replacement showed up a couple of days ago. Rebecca is out ill with viral meningitis.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Johncv said:


> Let see if understand this, Lucky, a detective for the PCPD can take his wife and jump on a plane anytime to God-know-where to find his father. He gives Government worker like me a bad name. Sure wish I could do that.


IRL wouldn't they would cut you some slack attendance wise if your child had just been killed? Would it fall under the family leave act?

But yeah, I get what you're saying. Real life rules are all suspended in Port Charles.


----------



## RGM1138

OMG. Does Ethan have a frickin' death wish? Hope he likes the DR. He's about to become part of the landscape. (Stupid bastid).


----------



## Jstkiddn

jeepair said:


> I'm almost 19... Yes we've heard that over and over again. We know!


Wait...who's almost 19?

JUST KIDDING!! I don't think they could fit that line in there one more time if they tried. Kinda feels like we are being beat over the head with a stick. They did the same thing with Michael when he had 'turned' 18.


----------



## hummingbird_206

jeepair said:


> Did I miss the "The role of Elizabeth is now being played by......."?
> 
> I'm almost 19... Yes we've heard that over and over again. We know!


They announced it today. The actress is Martha Madison.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Best line I've heard in ages...

Lisa to Anthony "You make me feel sane."


----------



## Jstkiddn

stellie93 said:


> I was glad they recapped the part with her stepfather--I had forgotten that Rick wasn't really guilty.
> 
> That Shady Brook really has security problems, doesn't it. I never saw anybody come and go from rehab like Lucky does, and Laura just walks all over town. Carly escaped from there all the time too, didn't she?


LOL!!! Was looking through the beginning of this thead and found this.

This quote is from 2006! Still true today, isn't it? Those Shadybrook people just never learn!


----------



## MLR930

am I the only one who likes temporary Liz better?


----------



## Jstkiddn

MLR930 said:


> am I the only one who likes temporary Liz better?


She looks old to me. Not sure why. I have no idea who she is, but the hair just looks....i dunno. Can't place it. Like it doesn't 'go' with her face.

Old Liz must be REALLY sick to be out this long!


----------



## Johncv

MLR930 said:


> am I the only one who likes temporary Liz better?


I am not sure she any better then the other Liz, but I am sure they are paying her hell of lot less. I just wish that they went ahead with the plan let the other Liz go so Nick and Jacks did not have to go.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Johncv said:


> I am not sure she any better then the "other" Liz, but I am sure they are paying her hell of lot less. I just wish that they went ahead with the plan let the "other" Liz go so Nick and Jacks did not have to go.


As an actress, I like the old Liz, and I like the new Liz. As a character, I hate Liz and agree that I wish they had let her go.

Casting spoiler:


Spoiler



Leslie Charleson is coming back as Monica in July. This from Soapcentral.


----------



## Johncv

hummingbird_206 said:


> As an actress, I like the old Liz, and I like the new Liz. As a character, I hate Liz and agree that I wish they had let her go.
> 
> Casting spoiler:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Leslie Charleson is coming back as Monica in July. This from Soapcentral.


Another popular Quartermaine, Stuart Damon (Alan Quartermaine) is also rumored to be headed back to GH.

Oh, good, the ghost comes back to haunt Tracy.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Johncv said:


> Another popular Quartermaine, Stuart Damon (Alan Quartermaine) is also rumored to be headed back to GH.
> 
> Oh, good, the ghost comes back to haunt Tracy.


I *love* Tracy and Alan's ghost!! I think I like Alan as a ghost better than I ever liked him when he was alive.


----------



## Lori

craftassistant said:


> Not sure why maya is Mia.





Spoiler



She's starring in the Charlie's Angel's reboot this fall. I doubt that she'll be back.


----------



## JimSpence

The ghost of Georgie should also make an appearance. 

Just got caught up.

Can't we finally get rid of Lisa?
It was obvious that something was going to happen since Lisa had the hypo.
I just hope that this doesn't go on past tomorrow. Maybe Mac will take her out.
And Johnny needs to send Anthony over the balcony.

How long will the ruse that Luke torched the Spencer house hold up?

When will Liz's mistake be found out and how will Lucky respond to it.


----------



## hummingbird_206

So, what, Dante didn't cuff Lisa after he tackled her in the hallway?

I'll be sorry to see Lisa go. I really like the actress and the character is almost as entertaining as Anthony. Though I really wish she'd just kill Robin and get it over with, ugh, hate Robin.

I really enjoyed the scene between Johnny and Anthony. Was nice to see Anthony explain to Johnny exactly why he's done what he's done in his life. Of course, he's more fun when he's nutso, but this was a really nice change and gave great insight into the character. But yeah, Johnny does need to just throw him off the balcony.


----------



## jeepair

hummingbird_206 said:


> So, what, Dante didn't cuff Lisa after he tackled her in the hallway?


Of course he did but since she was dressed up as a security guard, she had a handcuff key. rofl.


----------



## JimSpence

So now Nikolas doesn't believe the news about Aiden.

I see a long drawn out story arc starting.


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> So now Nikolas doesn't believe the news about Aiden.
> 
> I see a long drawn out story arc starting.


I thought Nikolas was leaving?


----------



## JimSpence

I forgot that.  Anyway, it will probably be drawn out enough that we'll be glad when he does leave. This will be the catalyst that has him go back to his crazy grandmother.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Wonder if Nic will kidnap Aiden?


----------



## hummingbird_206

Ugh, I don't know which I find more annoying, Spinelli's normal way of speaking or his gangster way of speaking.


----------



## stellie93

gangster--for sure--so stupid. I always ff thru it.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Wow, what great scenes today between Nic, Lucky, and Liz. I wonder if they were all in tears because Tyler is really leaving? I teared up a little bit myself. I really like Nic and am so sorry to see him go.


----------



## jeepair

...kind of hoping Spinelli shoots Sonny.


----------



## RGM1138

jeepair said:


> ...kind of hoping Spinelli shoots Sonny.


Or, vice versa.


----------



## hummingbird_206

How about both?


----------



## RGM1138

hummingbird_206 said:


> How about both?


:up:


----------



## JimSpence

Where to start?
Anthony needs to go away.
Either it will be Sonny or Ethan or even Spinelli in some weird twist of fate.
Or even Kristina will "accidentally" do the deed.

Now Abbie faking with Ethan is a bad bad idea. We've seen where that has gone in the past.

Edward really is a manipulative bastard isn't he?

When will Lulu catch up with Luke?
BTW, I like her outfit today.


----------



## RGM1138

I'm not a big Antony fan. But, seeing him slap Jackal P.I. around with his own tie was pure gold.

Something I've longed to do for ages.


----------



## JimSpence

I was hoping that Maxie would slap Jackel PI to bring him out of this stupid persona and get him back to his normal one.


----------



## jeepair

JimSpence said:


> Edward really is a manipulative bastard isn't he?


Carly should have played Edward by saying either he help with the Judge or Michael would walk away from ELQ. Probably wouldn't even need to "play" him, if she told Michael I'm sure he would go along with it.


----------



## craftassistant

hey Monica showed up at ELQ today....wonder if ELQ will be featured more


----------



## hummingbird_206

craftassistant said:


> hey Monica showed up at ELQ today....wonder if ELQ will be featured more


Regarding the Q's


Spoiler



I read that the new head writer wants the show to get back to featuring the Q's. That's why Leslie is back. Would expect that's why Michael and Abby are there and we'll be seeing more ELQ stuff


----------



## RGM1138

I've got a feeling where all this custody stuff is headed. Something goads Jax into fleeing P.C. He talks Brenda into leaving Sonny for her son's safety. They jet off into the sunset. Together.

Maybe they'll take the faux Irish lassie with them. And Smelli, P.I. Although I know that's unlikely.

Hey, maybe Cruella de Cassadine can come back and reanimate Lisa Niles. Wouldn't that be fun.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I really like Ethan's haircut. I never found the actor to be particularly attractive, but with the short hair I think he's a cutie!

Casting news:


Spoiler



Skye is coming back!


----------



## Johncv

hummingbird_206 said:


> I really like Ethan's haircut. I never found the actor to be particularly attractive, but with the short hair I think he's a cutie!
> 
> Casting news:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Skye is coming back!


I want to see Franco back.


----------



## JimSpence

I suspect that Luke will show up to save the day. 

Now here's a strange thought.
Maybe we could have a Dark Shadows type of alternate time frame shift and bring back a whole bunch of characters that have been killed off.


----------



## hummingbird_206

JimSpence said:


> I suspect that Luke will show up to save the day.
> 
> Now here's a strange thought.
> Maybe we could have a Dark Shadows type of alternate time frame shift and bring back a whole bunch of characters that have been killed off.


Who needs Dark Shadows when you have Helena Cassadine?


----------



## MLR930

hummingbird_206 said:


> Who needs Dark Shadows when you have Helena Cassadine?


Do you really think she's going to be around without Nikolas being on the show?


----------



## hummingbird_206

MLR930 said:


> Do you really think she's going to be around without Nikolas being on the show?


Sure, why not? Her vendetta against Luke will never be over whether Nic is there or not.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I really liked Siobhan until recently. Now she's just turning into a shrew.


----------



## jeepair

hummingbird_206 said:


> I really liked Siobhan until recently. Now she's just turning into a shrew.


Agree, Maybe Helena will kidnap her?


----------



## stellie93

It must be in the Port Chuck water--Siobhan and Jax have both turned into vicious characters where they used to be easy going.


----------



## JimSpence

Is it just me or are the women of GH showing a bit more cleavage lately? 
So Sam and Jason are going to tie the knot.
Siobhan is going to sue after all. ?
Sonny's going after Brenda with the mistaken idea that she's taking up with Jax.
There's a mole in ELQ. Won't Tracy be disappointed when she finds out that it isn't Michael or Abbey.
Dante is working for Helena. Dang they got from Florida to Greece fast.
When is Luke going to show up and save the day? I'm hoping he saves Lulu from Helena.
Robin needs her old job back.
With Jax and Sonny out of town, maybe Carly will settle down a little.
Nah, what am I thinking? She can turn her attention toward Tracy.
What can we do about Anthony? And when is Franco going to show up?
Probably in time to foil Sam and Jason's wedding.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Today's episode was supposedly the one where the new writer took over. What did you think?


----------



## hummingbird_206

Glad to see Nic back. Hope he's around for a good long while.

I'm amazed at how good Leslie Charleson (Monica) looks these days. Doesn't seem like it was that long ago she and Jackie Zeman (Bobbie) were candidates for worst plastic surgery ever.


----------



## jeepair

I wish Liz pushed Siobhan off the roof. I can't take her whining anymore.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I wish they had dragged each other off of the roof.


----------



## Johncv

Jstkiddn said:


> Today's episode was supposedly the one where the new writer took over. What did you think?


Yes, the writing seem to be better. I think we are already seeing change, When Alexis is sitting with her daughter and talking about the twitching of thumbs and the line that kept coming up throughout the episode A bad storm is coming. (Franco is retuning.  ).


----------



## JimSpence

Wow! Things are getting very dark. What's Sonny doing in Bensonhurst? I assume that's where he is from the background.
Nikolas is going to the dark side. What's Helena up to? With Luke?
Lucky is getting set up by Anthony and Siobhan is in need of help. 
Will she survive? 
I wish Tracy would take out Anthony. 
The new writers do seem to be moving along at a fast pace.


----------



## Snappa77

Are any of the chars from AMC or OLTL gonna come to GH after their respective series ends?


----------



## jeepair

FF all of the Lucky drugged out state and anything with Siobhan.

Finally Jason told Carly she's not #1.

How convenient the sewers Jackle PI and Sugar Lips were in are right under the balcony of Jason's penthouse. I could go on with steel cage doors in the sewer but...


----------



## RGM1138

Geez, is that hooker outfit, target tattoo on Maxie's back for real?


----------



## JimSpence

Skye is back!
Anytime any GH characters are shown in a car, you know an accident is about to happen.


----------



## MLR930

How great would it be if Jason woke up and he was "old Jason?"


----------



## hummingbird_206

I'd love it if old Jason came back. I'm sick of the mob stuff. The show seems to be getting back to featuring the Q's, so would be perfect to have Jason back in the Q family.


----------



## Johncv

hummingbird_206 said:


> I'd love it if old Jason came back. I'm sick of the mob stuff. The show seems to be getting back to featuring the Q's, so would be perfect to have Jason back in the Q family.


The problem is Steve Burton did not like playing the "good" Jason. Would not renew his contract until TPTB change his part. Which is why we have this overdone Mob crap. I would love it if they brought back the space alien to mess with Robin. 

Well now I just could be wrong: Rumor



Spoiler



All signs lead to Jason Morgan, the hitman, suffering from another brain-damaging car crash next week, and waking up as retro-Jason Quartermaine, the medical resident. If this happens, he'll most definitely revisit a romance with Elizabeth, dump Sam, and then fight for Elizabeth with &#8230; Johnny? Rumors have Sam and Lucky both leaving the show by September.
/SPOILER]


----------



## JimSpence

Your spoiler tags didn't work!



Spoiler



If Sam leaves, so do I.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Wow, that fight in the hospital between Sam and Carly was awesome. I loved it when Sam slapped Carly. Woohoo!

The fight between Abby and Michael on the other hand was snooze city. I like Abby but just don't get why she's with Michael aside from his family's money...which she claims to not want. He's such a spoiled immature brat that I can't stand to watch him (though the actor is way better than the previous Michael.)

Port Charles really needs better cell phone coverage.


----------



## jeepair

Jason better not wake up as Jason Q. He had brain damage which can't be fixed by another accident. 

I'm sick of the Elizabeth / Sioban crap. All Liz needs to do is say, I was there she fell end of story and drop it now. If I wanted her dead why bring her to the hospital. rolleyes.

About the only thing I'm interested in is what Anthony Z is going to put in the cakes.  That and more of Maxie in lingerie... only if they put makeup over her tramp stamp.


----------



## Jstkiddn

hummingbird_206 said:


> I loved it when Sam slapped Carly. Woohoo!


I rewound that about 4 times! 

Also, I'm really glad to see Monica back, but noticed on yesterday's episode (wed) that her right eye doesn't close all the way when she blinks. Ick!!!


----------



## Johncv

jeepair said:


> Jason better not wake up as Jason Q. He had brain damage which can't be fixed by another accident.
> 
> I'm sick of the Elizabeth / Sioban crap. All Liz needs to do is say, I was there she fell end of story and drop it now. If I wanted her dead why bring her to the hospital.  rolleyes.
> 
> About the only thing I'm interested in is what Anthony Z is going to put in the cakes.  That and more of Maxie in lingerie... only if they put makeup over her tramp stamp.


Jason brain damage is being fix by Patricks surgery, not by another accident. I would like to see him wake up as both Jason Q+M. this would drive Franco nuts.


----------



## JimSpence

Or Jason will wake up with a Spinelli personality.


----------



## hummingbird_206

JimSpence said:


> Or Jason will wake up with a Spinelli personality.


 I already have to FF through all of the stupid Jackel crap. If I have to FF through Jason I'll just quit watching.


----------



## RGM1138

I thought that crap with Alexis and Diane "trapped" w/ Coleman was embarrassing and cringe-worthy. It's a poor attempt at comic relief.


----------



## JimSpence

They certainly eluded to Jason coming back as he was before the first accident.
But, I think they pushed it too much, so that won't happen. 

Wow! A lot of introspection going on.


----------



## jeepair

Either that or that would have been a good sendoff for him. 

I think he will come back like he is/was but also have more respect for the Q's and try to fit into their lives more.


----------



## JimSpence

I think Jason will come back as Jason Q., but over time the Jason Morgan persona will re-emerge.
At least I hope so, for Sam's sake.


----------



## RGM1138

I'm a few eps behind, but why are they turning even-keeled Lulu into a Crazee-*****? Is it sweeps again? I was gonna say Lulu and Alexis, but _that_ ship has already sailed.

And, after a brief, welcomed respite with Maxie as a fully growed up human being, they re-Maxiefied her again, back to the same old bubble gum-chewing, empty headed twit that she was. Such a shame.


----------



## JimSpence

Looks like Jackel PI is dead.
Lulu is going crazy because she thinks Lucky is using again.
What did Anthony Z do to Kristina?
When will they figure out that Anthony killed Siobhan?
When will Michael finally wake up?
Who will Jason wake up as?


----------



## JimSpence

Can we please send Anthony Z somewhere? He's really starting to annoy me.

And, Kate needs to send Maxie out of town for a few weeks.


----------



## JimSpence

I was wondering why the actress that plays Lisa was still in the opening credits, now I know.


----------



## RGM1138

Oh, no, no, no. NuKate is not making it. I had a big crush on Megan Ward, so I could overlook her antics. Was her career so on fire that she couldn't return? NuKate is a ***** right out of the chute. 

Oh, Johnny, do you really want to poke the bear by telling Sonny that you could defile his daughter? That's a good way to end up as a greasy red spot on the ground floor. Dumbass.

Hey, when is someone going to administer a double-tap to Antony Z? He's a bad, bad man. I'd do it just to watch his expression change.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Ugh, yeah, actress now playing Kate sucks. 

As for Johnny, his whole reason for living is to get revenge on Sonny for Claudia's death. I don't think Johnny cares if he dies as long as Sonny suffers.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> Oh, no, no, no. NuKate is not making it. I had a big crush on Megan Ward, so I could overlook her antics. Was her career so on fire that she couldn't return? NuKate is a ***** right out of the chute.


I think the actress playing NuKate is from one of the ABC soaps that are canceled, but she still has a contract, so she being move over to GH. You're going to see more of this as the other soaps come to an end in September. A new actor in coming onboard to play Dillon.


----------



## JimSpence

So Maxie and Liz are in a room with their hands tied. They are walking around *****' at each other and don't think of untying the ropes. They had to trick one of the captors to untie Liz and then Maxie sprayed him with pepper spray or something! Didn't work too well!


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> I was wondering why the actress that plays Lisa was still in the opening credits, now I know.


I let last week's episodes delete before watching them. Wanna fill me in?


----------



## jeepair

JimSpence said:


> So Maxie and Liz are in a room with their hands tied. They are walking around *****' at each other and don't think of untying the ropes. They had to trick one of the captors to untie Liz and then Maxie sprayed him with pepper spray or something! Didn't work too well!


Yeah, I laughed at how ridiculous that was. Also, why not have Maxie trip over something besides her two feet. Uggh.


----------



## JimSpence

Jstkiddn said:


> I let last week's episodes delete before watching them. Wanna fill me in?





Spoiler



There was a glimpse of her at the end of an episode!


----------



## RGM1138

Jstkiddn said:


> I let last week's episodes delete before watching them. Wanna fill me in?


How well do you remember . .


Spoiler



the Stavroscicle story arc? I think we're about to have somewhat of a update on an old theme. But, with Coma-Gurl.


----------



## JimSpence

Okay, who did Anthony shoot?
Dante or Johnny? I suspect Johnny, since he's pissed at him.
But, then it could be Dante, and Maxie will blame herself for not accepting his proposal right away.
Not to mention will anyone actually die?

Then there's Franco. What the heck is he up to?
When will that body show up?

Then who wrote LAURA in the dust at Windemire? Luke, maybe?

What does Anthony have in mind for Dr. Lisa?

What did Lucky see under the furniture?

I guess we'll have to wait for November sweeps.


----------



## RGM1138

Geez, maybe somebody could pop a cap or two into Franco's ass, just for being an obnoxious, overactor. Call it a public service.

Same goes for Antony Z. Enough of him already.


----------



## Johncv

If you enjoy James Franco on GH, HBO is now showing 128 Hours.


----------



## jeepair

I can't recall how Stephan died but Nicholas' real father fell down a hole, pushed by Luke or something IIRC. Maybe he crawed back up and scribbled Laura? Just a wild guess here. I don't see it being Luke.

Who cares about Franco, that is one dumb storyline. They should have left that story buried.

I think Anythony has a crush on Dr Lisa. 

Lucky saw his hydrocodine pills, 2 of them.


----------



## JimSpence

For a mob boss that is so smart, how come Sonny is so stupid that he can't see that Anthony is behind this.?


----------



## JimSpence

I've been looking around for what's wrong with Kirsten Storms (Maxie). Reports are that she'll be out for 1-2 months. Either for anorexia or possibly rehab. I'm wondering if this might be related to the last episode on Dirty Soap where she broke down that her brother was leaving for a year for helicopter training. Since her brother is the only family member she is close to, it really broke her up.

Back to the show. Can we please get rid of Anthony? And put some brains in Sonny's head.


----------



## craftassistant

I would like for the "new" maxie to be gone. I hate hate her voice. I watched one episode of Dirty Soap where Farah Fath talked about not wanting to see Kirsten etc when she went back to LA etc. Hopefully she gets the help she needs.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I agree, the new Maxie's voice is awful!


----------



## hummingbird_206

Casting spoiler



Spoiler



The actress who plays Kristina has been let go. Wonder if they will kill her off or send her off to college?
Source: GH Online


----------



## JimSpence

hummingbird_206 said:


> Casting spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The actress who plays Kristina has been let go. Wonder if they will kill her off or send her off to college?
> Source: GH Online


Speculation on this casting spoiler.


Spoiler



If they do age Kristina, then won't they need to age Molly as well. And any other kids on the show? Of course, this depends on how much older they age the character. I'd rather have them send her off to college.


----------



## hummingbird_206

JimSpence said:


> Speculation on this casting spoiler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> If they do age Kristina, then won't they need to age Molly as well. And any other kids on the show? Of course, this depends on how much older they age the character. I'd rather have them send her off to college.





Spoiler



I hadn't considered that they would age her. Guess they could, but wouldn't make sense unless they age all the kids again, too, include Molly and Michael. Maybe they are going to bring Morgan back as older after military school? I'm sorry to see her go. She's a brat, but I like the actress.


----------



## JimSpence

I don't know where to start.
Lucky has gone off to follow Siobhan's note leaving Elizabeth all messed up.
Lisa's awake and doing bad things. Stabbed Anthony and needled Johnny.
Poor Maxie, she'found Anthony.
Carly and Shawn have gone to Hawaii because Franco is there. Or is he?
Luke has returned and is sober, but no one believes him.
Tracy is being blackmailed by Anthony.

Kristina is off to Yale. When she returns (?) she will be played by a different actress.

Watched Dirty Soap and it seems that Kirsten Storms is having some serious problems. They didn't say what, but it was mentioned that the role of Maxie has been temporarily recast. This shows that Dirty Soap is fairly recent. I hope she gets through whatever is bothering her.


----------



## stellie93

I'm beginning to like Lisa--she can get rid of Johnny and his dad as far as I'm concerned. I just hope they're both dead.... probably not.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> I don't know where to start.
> Lucky has gone off to follow Siobhan's note leaving Elizabeth all messed up.
> Lisa's awake and doing bad things. Stabbed Anthony and needled Johnny.
> Poor Maxie, she'found Anthony.
> Carly and Shawn have gone to Hawaii because Franco is there. Or is he?
> Luke has returned and is sober, but no one believes him.
> Tracy is being blackmailed by Anthony.
> 
> Kristina is off to Yale. When she returns (?) she will be played by a different actress.
> 
> Watched Dirty Soap and it seems that Kirsten Storms is having some serious problems. They didn't say what, but it was mentioned that the role of Maxie has been temporarily recast. This shows that Dirty Soap is fairly recent. I hope she gets through whatever is bothering her.


The actress who play Kristina was fired by the PTB and will not be replace.


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> I'm beginning to like Lisa--she can get rid of Johnny and his dad as far as I'm concerned. I just hope they're both dead.... probably not.


From what I have been reading the actor who play Johnny is contracted to next September when GH come to an end. He was kept on because the actor who play Sonny will not renew his contract.


----------



## JimSpence

Johncv said:


> The actress who play Kristina was fired by the PTB and will not be replace.


I'm saying that the character of Kristina could return as an older character as suggested previously.

I can see the demise of GH on the horizon.

There are too many story arcs gong on right now to keep track of.


----------



## RGM1138

OMG! This new (temp?) Maxie is making me want to play whack-a-mole on her head. I can't stand the Maxie character anyway, but at least Kirsten Storms gave her a little depth. And she's cute. 

I'm not that fond of Spoonelli/Jerkal either, and they've both had a lot of screen time lately. The writers somehow think that these two (and occasionally, Alexis) are comic relief. Not funny and definitely no relief.

I can only FF through so much, until there's nothing of the show left to watch. Do you feel me, ABC?

Maybe they can bring back Stavros-cicle. At least, he was entertaining.


----------



## JimSpence

Who was on Spoon Island? Who rescued Liz?
Same person? Franco would be too obvious!!!

Will someone please put Lisa out of our misery.
Maybe Lisa and Anthony can do each other in.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Who was on Spoon Island? Who rescued Liz?
> Same person? Franco would be too obvious!!!
> 
> Will someone please put Lisa out of our misery.
> Maybe Lisa and Anthony can do each other in.


I think it is Jacks.

What does Johnny have over Dr. Steve? Also, who scratch his face? I miss a show.


----------



## JimSpence

Franco has made his move.
Kristina is off to Yale.
Carly is acting nuts, but that's normal.
Will LuLu call of fthe engagement?

When can we get rid of Anthony?

I think Steve got scratched by Lisa!
Speaking of Lisa, is she really gone?


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Franco has made his move.
> Kristina is off to Yale.
> Carly is acting nuts, but that's normal.
> Will LuLu call of fthe engagement?
> 
> When can we get rid of Anthony?
> 
> I think Steve got scratched by Lisa!
> Speaking of Lisa, is she really gone?


OK, but what does Johnny have on Dr. Steve??


----------



## jeepair

How is she gone, wasn't she in the clown costume? Or is that the new hire Steve called? Come to think about it, did Johnny and Anthony get rid of Lisa? 

Please finish with the dumb Franco story...


----------



## Jstkiddn

Am I the only one who thinks that Sean/Shawn's date looks like a tranny?


----------



## Johncv

Bad news people:



Spoiler



Jonathan Jackson (Lucky) turned in his notice, due to leave after his November 17th shoot. TPTB arent talking.

Is this a joke or is this a legit, SORASd recast of Kristina, the Yale freshman? A model by the name of April Gutierrez was brought up on the GH board as already having snagged the recast. Get a load of the centerfold shots. http://www.modelmayhem.com/portfolio/1090860/viewall Shes gonna compete with Kelly Monaco (Sam) for the hot factor, and not much else. Maybe this is why Monacos rumored on the way out (her idea). There can only be one sex bunny on the show.

That major GH actor wanting out, as rumored months ago by Raven Beauty? None other than Jonathan Jackson (Lucky), it turns out. Based on a November 7th update by TV Guides Michael Logan, Jackson may have wanted out because TPTB didnt see fit to ease up on the busy shooting schedule, no matter how many times he asked. There was also the matter of them refusing to re-pair him with Rebecca Herbst (Elizabeth). Word from the set is that the beloved and acclaimed actor is exhausted from a heavy work schedule and months of harrowing storylines that have included the death of Lucky's child and the character's addiction to drugs.  The actor has already completed his final scenes with TV dad Tony Geary (Luke). Look for Jackson to be off the air by mid-to-late December.

Raven Beauty posted on November 7th further details on Jacksons departure, by adding that the departure announcement was supposed to happen in September. She then reminded fans of the veteran actor soon to be joining Jackson out the door, describing him thusly: The other male is a long time vet who sees the writing on the wall and is ready to say goodbye as well. He has a big story coming and then he will be gone. More GH cast members will make their mass exodus soon. Those who refused to see the light about the doomed GH now do. Better yet, fans will be treated to some of them singing like canaries about the behind-the-scenes insanity. Expect many major casting announcements over the next few months, Raven Beauty wrote. Some are not waiting to see if Prospect Park will swoop in or not. They are just done with the ********. Expect a few to come forward once GH goes off the air. Dirty Soap is not a television show. It's what's coming once certain actors feel more comfortable about speaking up.


----------



## RGM1138

jeepair said:


> How is she gone, wasn't she in the clown costume? Or is that the new hire Steve called? Come to think about it, did Johnny and Anthony get rid of Lisa?
> 
> Please finish with the dumb Franco story...


Yes, that was the new pediatric surgeon in the scary clown mask. We saw it in her apartment and Steve even mentioned it during one of their first discussions.

I'm thinking they may turn this new character into a rehash of crazy Lisa - brilliant doctor, but hiding psycho tendencies.


----------



## jeepair

Sure been some stinker episodes lately. One I FF'd through about the entire episode. Just about all of the Lucky in the cemetary, all of Ethan on spoon island... uggh.


----------



## RGM1138

It's like they're trying to turn GH into Nu PC.


----------



## stellie93

jeepair said:


> Sure been some stinker episodes lately. One I FF'd through about the entire episode. Just about all of the Lucky in the cemetary, all of Ethan on spoon island... uggh.


Yes, exactly, all that cemetery and spoon island stuff was moving wayyyy tooo slowwwww. I guess it's good that GH is sucking--then I won't miss it much when it's gone.


----------



## Jstkiddn

I do believe that the actress that is playing the new lady cop is the worst actress.....ever.

What the heck were they thinking when they hired this chick?


----------



## Jstkiddn

Is anyone else still watching?

I'm finding it harder and harder to watch, and actually have skipped most of them lately. It's nearly painful to watch it's gotten so bad.


----------



## jeepair

Still sort of watching. Not sure what is going on with Robin but I'm guessing Lisa injected full blown Aids into Robin or something? I dunno and don't really care. FF time there.

I can't stand the dumb story with Franco. Enough already, and Jason go apologize to your Mom.

Is the person in a hoodie at Jakes Franco? A new bad person roughing up the girls? or Elizabeths saviour? Who cares.

...yawn.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I'm still TiVo'ing it every day, but barely watch it. I ff through Lulu and Dante, Robin and Patrick, Sonny and Kate, Maxie and anyone, every time they appear. I kinda watch other things, but it doesn't leave much. Jason and Sam are still ok to watch, but I'm sick of Franco, too.

If all of the casting rumors are true, won't be much left to watch soon anyway


Spoiler



I've read Robin and Lucky are leaving. Can't remember who else but seems like some important folks.


----------



## Johncv

From Entertainment Weekly:

http://insidetv.ew.com/2011/12/01/general-hospital-exec-producer-frank-valentini-one-life-to-liv/


----------



## JimSpence

So is the women at Windemere another Spencer?
And who's the man there?


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> So is the women at Windemere another Spencer?
> And who's the man there?


Surely they aren't pulling another Laura spawn out of the back closets at the Cassedine's?


----------



## JimSpence

As I think about it and what Ethan said, she could be a Cassadine.


----------



## Johncv

From RavenBeauty Maurice Benard (Sonny) is leaving the show. Thank the gods, it party time.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Johncv said:


> From RavenBeauty Maurice Benard (Sonny) is leaving the show. Thank the gods, it party time.


Woo hoo!!!!!


----------



## JimSpence

Caught Jasper Jacks (Ingo Rademacher) on Hawaii 5-0 tonight.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Caught Jasper Jacks (Ingo Rademacher) on Hawaii 5-0 tonight.


I been waiting for this, just want to see him do something else.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I've just been kinda skimming the eps lately. It looked like Sam viewed the video, but we didn't see what was on it, did we? And what was she holding in her hand while crying?


----------



## JimSpence

So the writers thought it was a good idea to introduce yet another character into the show.

And I think it would be good if something fell on Carly.


----------



## JimSpence

Olivia showed up on Rizzoli & Isles last night (12/19).


----------



## jeepair

My thumb is aching with all the FF when Sonny is on.


----------



## hummingbird_206

jeepair said:


> My thumb is aching with all the FF when Sonny is on.


+1

What a cute dog! Pretty sad when my favorite part of a show is the dog.


----------



## Johncv

jeepair said:


> My thumb is aching with all the FF when Sonny is on.


This is the most boring part of the show. The actor who plays Sonny cant leave soon enough.  Going to be interesting to see what ABC does with Steve Burton (Jason) after GH end in May (If not sooner). He the only actor who contract run thru September, so he may end up with a prime time part.


----------



## JimSpence

I'm more interested in what Kelly Monaco will be doing.


----------



## Johncv

750ml said:


> When is Blackie ever going to come back?


Who??


----------



## hummingbird_206

John Stamos.


----------



## RGM1138

Last I saw of Stamos, he was doing a salad dressing commercial. Maybe he could use the gig.


----------



## craftassistant

Johncv said:


> This is the most boring part of the show. The actor who plays Sonny cant leave soon enough.  Going to be interesting to see what ABC does with Steve Burton (Jason) after GH end in May (If not sooner). He the only actor who contract run thru September, so he may end up with a prime time part.


Have they confirmed that it is ending? Did I miss that?


----------



## JimSpence

It seems that whenever there is a party at the Metro Court that all hell breaks out.


----------



## craftassistant

Has anyone been watching lately? I can't believe how nasty Michael has been since Abby's death. I am wondering what happened in Memphis with Steve and the other doctor.. Murder?


----------



## Johncv

craftassistant said:


> Has anyone been watching lately? I can't believe how nasty Michael has been since Abby's death. I am wondering what happened in Memphis with Steve and the other doctor.. Murder?


I ask this question earlier, what dirt does Johnny Z. have on Steve anyone know??


----------



## jeepair

Someone really needs to ***** slap Michael.

I'm thinking Steve killed Lisa and Johnny saw from the boat?


----------



## hummingbird_206

Today Johnny spilled the beans on the blackmail. Seems Steve off'ed someone in Memphis and Maggie either knows or helped.


----------



## Johncv

craftassistant said:


> Have they confirmed that it is ending? Did I miss that?


Well, it sound more likely now, this from SoapZone:

If GH continues tanking in the ratings (the soap has been down to last place in the worst way for two recorded weeks-most recently, even lower for the week of December 26-30, 2011), it wont have to worry about cancellation rumors.

Daytime Dishinformant Happy New Years dropped some juicy rumors recently: Katie Couric and her new talk show producers want to time their debut to the political conventions, *which may mean upping GHs cancellation date around July 27th* Incoming executive producer Frank Valentini, and more relevantly, head writer Ron Carlivati, are hoping to bring Kimberly McCullough (Robin) back with the promise of better working around her busy schedule so she can do other things outside of GH They also want Jonathan Jackson (ex-Lucky)for an L&L2 reunion, and Genie Francis (ex-Laura) back asap Carlivati intends to reinvent Sonny, maybe just not with Kate.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I'm hoping reinventing Sonny means a recast!


----------



## hummingbird_206

Just shoot him Jason. Don't talk to him, just shoot!


----------



## Jstkiddn

Anyone else thinking the mystery woman at Windemere is another of Laura's hidden Cassedine spawn?


----------



## JimSpence

I'm not caught up with the last few episodes, but I also thought the woman in white was possibly another sibling.

Slightly OT. Just started watching "Homeland" on Showtime and Brianna Brown (Dr. Lisa Niles) is in it. Not a bad nude scene.


----------



## rhuntington3

Could GH work in Prime Time?

http://www.cnn.com/2012/01/19/showbiz/tv/general-hospital-future-primetime-ew/index.html?hpt=hp_bn4


----------



## JimSpence

Instead of Prime Time, maybe they could go to once a week?


----------



## allan

rhuntington3 said:


> Could GH work in Prime Time?
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2012/01/19/showbiz/tv/general-hospital-future-primetime-ew/index.html?hpt=hp_bn4


Didn't they try a Prime Time spinoff that didn't make it?


----------



## Johncv

rhuntington3 said:


> Could GH work in Prime Time?
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2012/01/19/showbiz/tv/general-hospital-future-primetime-ew/index.html?hpt=hp_bn4


It might work if it were done on Skinamax. Then we can naked sex and Jason blowing people away with a lot of blood and gore. Doctors having sex in the changing room, blood and gore in the operating room. All GH need is action, sex, and lot of blood and gore.


----------



## RandomTask

Johncv said:


> Well, it sound more likely now, this from SoapZone:
> 
> If GH continues tanking in the ratings (the soap has been down to last place in the worst way for two recorded weeks-most recently, even lower for the week of December 26-30, 2011), it won't have to worry about cancellation rumors.
> 
> Daytime Dishinformant Happy New Years dropped some juicy rumors recently: Katie Couric and her new talk show producers want to time their debut to the political conventions, *which may mean upping GH's cancellation date around July 27th&#8230;* Incoming executive producer Frank Valentini, and more relevantly, head writer Ron Carlivati, are hoping to bring Kimberly McCullough (Robin) back with the promise of better working around her busy schedule so she can do other things outside of GH&#8230; They also want Jonathan Jackson (ex-Lucky)-for an L&L2 reunion, and Genie Francis (ex-Laura) back asap&#8230; Carlivati intends to reinvent Sonny, maybe just not with Kate.


Another thing ruined by Couric. She was fine on Today then she got a big head.


----------



## RandomTask

allan said:


> Didn't they try a Prime Time spinoff that didn't make it?


General Hospital: Night Shift


----------



## JimSpence

I'm not sure that GH: Night Shift was anything more than an experiment.


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> I'm not sure that GH: Night Shift was anything more than an experiment.


Did it have any of the main characters from the daytime show? Or was it an entirely new cast?


----------



## JimSpence

There were a few from the regular cast. Patrick and Robin come to mind right now.

More here! http://www.tv.com/shows/general-hospital-night-shift/


----------



## JimSpence

There are so many plot threads now, it's hard to keep them straight. 

The latest tidbit about Johnny's parentage is going to be interesting.


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> The latest tidbit about Johnny's parentage is going to be interesting.


Yeah, I didn't see that coming!! 

For once I'm glad I didn't FF through the Sonny scenes.


----------



## JimSpence

I'm pissed at the writers. Just when I was getting bored and possibly not watch anymore, they up the story lines. 

Did I mention that with so many story arcs going on, my head hurts!


----------



## JimSpence

So I watched through Monday.
So it looks like Casandra is being setup by Helena in order to get a Casadine heir. (I wouldn't be upset if Casandra took out Helena.)

And I'm glad the the baby is Jason's, although now we have to see if Sam might have a miscarriage.


----------



## stellie93

So we have a Sybil here..... that's something different, although I'm not crazy about the actress.


----------



## JimSpence

Can we please commit Maxie to Shadybrook?

I haven't watched Monday's ep yet, but it looks like Maxie may be the cause of Jason's death. And maybe Patrick's too! And Robin will be blamed.

Okay, off to watch today's ep.

Stupid stupid stupid.
How could Robin not smell the gas?

Sonny is jumping to conclusions again.
He suspects that Johnny shot him. I suspect Anthony.

Poor Molly. 

So, it looks like February sweeps has hit.


----------



## Hank

Sorry, I haven't read the entire thread.

What's up with Luke and Laura lately?


----------



## Zarisa

Coming into this discussion late. Just curious of other peoples opinions of this shows life span coming to a end? Concerned this shows fate has already been set. But, they aren't giving us the Yes or No on the cancel front. 
What's your opinion.....
When do you believe we will get actual details.....


----------



## Hank

Hank said:


> Sorry, I haven't read the entire thread.
> 
> What's up with Luke and Laura lately?


Ignore me.. I had a few glasses of wine last night.

I watched GH exactly ONE season with my mother when I was a kid, and it was the big Luke and Laura wedding season (and when they were being followed by that hit man). Other than that, I don't really know anything about the show.


----------



## JimSpence

You can catch up here.
http://epguides.com/GeneralHospital/


----------



## Johncv

Zarisa said:


> Coming into this discussion late. Just curious of other peoples opinions of this shows life span coming to a end? Concerned this shows fate has already been set. But, they aren't giving us the Yes or No on the cancel front.
> What's your opinion.....
> When do you believe we will get actual details.....


Rumors have it that GH may meet it end around June or July. Many of the long term actors who contract ran out early last year were put on part time, the remaining long term actors contract run out in June and were told they would only be renew on part time. The only actor who has a contract that will last to September is Steve Burton (Jason), but rumors has it he leaving along with the actor who play Robin, and the actor who play Sonny. So let see how many and who will die in the next few months.


----------



## JimSpence

Any thought about this?


----------



## Jstkiddn

Wow! 

If there is an Emmy for snot production, the actor that plays Patrick is hands down to win.


----------



## JimSpence

So who's next to leave?

Robin's body was burned beyond recognition. Maybe she isn't dead.
That was the conjecture on another site.

I wonder if Maxie will realize that she caused the accident in the lab?

I see a whole of angst happening in the next few days.

Will Patrick relent and give Jason the protocol?
I little bit of compassion by Sam toward Patrick before she asked about the protocol would have been nice.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> So who's next to leave?
> 
> Robin's body was burned beyond recognition. Maybe she isn't dead.
> That was the conjecture on another site.
> 
> I wonder if Maxie will realize that she caused the accident in the lab?


Well, they usually leave a loophole if a long time character wants to come back. And McCullough has been with the show since she was a child.

It would have been more believable if she had just disappeared and stayed gone. But then we wouldn't have had the tearful goodbyes for sweeps week.

This Maxie is an idiot. And not even that good looking. I hope that they eventually bring Storms back.


----------



## JimSpence

I'm not sure that Storms would want to come back considering the mess the writers have put her character in.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Maxie has always been a train wreck. It was just Storms was (IMO) likeable and cute. The new actress just isn't likeable, and while she is attractive, she isn't 'cute'. So the crap we would have taken as a reason to root for Maxie when it was Storms playing her, we now take as a reason to hate her (and the actress.)


----------



## RGM1138

Not to mention, this NuMaxie is using a "girlie" voice that's at least two octaves above what Kirsten ever did. It annoys the hell outa me.


----------



## stellie93

Last Friday my tv went out and I missed GH--I may have missed thur. too--and today I thought I had the wrong show on. Am I supposed to know the people in the car? And then Helena had Luke tied up and said the blonde girl is her daughter? You can't say nothing ever happens on this show. It's going crazy......


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> Last Friday my tv went out and I missed GH--I may have missed thur. too--and today I thought I had the wrong show on. Am I supposed to know the people in the car? And then Helena had Luke tied up and said the blonde girl is her daughter? You can't say nothing ever happens on this show. It's going crazy......


Apparently several of the denizens of the defunct OLTL will now descend on Port Chuck.

If I'd wanted to watch OLTL, I'd have done it before it died.

I guess it's a new jobs plan for former soap stars.


----------



## MLR930

I'm rather annoyed that they brought oltl to gh, there's plenty of cast members on gh who get little to no air time who deserve it more.


----------



## hummingbird_206

If they kill off Cole, then I could see Starr and Michael getting together. I'd be ok with that. But if Blair and Todd and Dorian and whoever else, show up, then yeah, if I wanted to watch OLTL I would have watched OLTL.


----------



## JimSpence

Wow! This week has been very intense. Four deaths in a week.
Robin, Casandra/Irena, and Starr's daughter and boyfriend.

Catching up with the OLTL characters is going to be tough.

I'm wondering if Jason will become "old" Jason as was conjectured the first time around?


----------



## hummingbird_206

JimSpence said:


> Wow! This week has been very intense. Four deaths in a week.
> Robin, Casandra/Irena, and Starr's daughter and boyfriend.
> 
> Catching up with the OLTL characters is going to be tough.
> 
> I'm wondering if Jason will become "old" Jason as was conjectured the first time around?


I'm surprised they did kill off Cole and Starr's daughter. I really wasn't expecting that even though I mentioned that would clear the way for Starr and Michael. So did Sonny really shoot out the tire?

All that time spent with introducing Irina and bang, Helena kills her? Today's ep was prempted here, so is there any chance Irina isn't really dead?

And I was wondering the same thing about Jason. Wouldn't surprise me at all for him to wake up as Jason Quartermaine this time.


----------



## JimSpence

They have set up a story line where Starr will be upset for her loss because Anthony told her that it was Sonny that shot out the tires. This will put a lot of trouble on Michael. I doubt it was Sonny.

I'm upset that they didn't kill off Helena and Anthony this week.

So they bring back Robert for just one show?

I think it's time to re-title this show. Maybe call it Port Charles again as there isn't much going on with General Hospital anymore.


----------



## stellie93

I wonder why Holly looks so much older than Anna? Maybe she is--I guess she was on GH earlier. Nice to see them back, but does that mean we're on our last legs for sure? Is it canceled this summer for sure?


----------



## JimSpence

Was today's episode a repeat? It didn't record.


----------



## stellie93

Ok, I quit watching OLtL about 20 years ago. I don't know these people or what their deal is and I DON'T CARE. Also, they are 3 of the most unattractive soap actors I've ever seen. Of all the cool people from AMC they could have brought in, why these guys?


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> Ok, I quit watching OLtL about 20 years ago. I don't know these people or what their deal is and I DON'T CARE. Also, they are 3 of the most unattractive soap actors I've ever seen. Of all the cool people from AMC they could have brought in, why these guys?


Because the producer who brought down the curtains on OLTL is now doing the same on One Life to Live at General Hospital and the cast of OLTL who still have contracts were put to work on what left of GH. The soap will likely die in June or July.


----------



## Johncv

This came from SoapZone:

Ed Martin is a Huffington Post writer and friend to world-renowned soap columnist, formerly of Soap Opera Weeklys Critical Condition, Marlena De Lacroix. In his March 2nd guest column, General Hospital: Can This Show Be Saved? Martin gave low grades to the OLTL regime taking over thus far (give or take two weeks). His big beefs are the way they rushed Robins explosive death as some afterthought, the continued showcase of the mob, and the senseless, exploitative death of yet another child (OLTLs Hope). Martin is tired of the mob focus and would rather Sonny, Jason, and Carly be gone, that wretched Luke too. Heres a brilliant excerpt:

>> The best suggestion here would be to eliminate the characters whose storylines have brought the show to its knees. Specifically, Im talking about Sonny, Jason and mobster-hopping *****-on-wheels Carly Jacks (Laura Wright). Carly might be interesting if Nurse Bobbie Spencer (Jacklyn Zeman) came back to town and held her daughter accountable for her atrocious behavior over the years, and I could deal with Jason if his brain problems of late resulted in the return of the mild-mannered Jason from the good old days. (How would that Jason deal with the memories of all the lives he took during the last 15 years?)* But Sonny has got to go, preferably in a violent manner that would stir up every character on the canvas and send them reeling.* Imagine the stories that could be told! Id also like to see the miserable wretch that was once Luke Spencer (Anthony Geary) go away and stay away. The utter destruction of this once uniquely captivating character has been terrible to watch. Hes beyond repair, and its best to simply send him on his way. >>

I agree with everything, too bad it will not happen.


----------



## Johncv

This show cannot afford actors, but now use the iPad.


----------



## JimSpence

Lexi Ainsworth (Kristina) had a guest role on Criminal Minds tonight.
So there is life after GH.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Lexi Ainsworth (Kristina) had a guest role on Criminal Minds tonight.
> So there is life after GH.


I would like to see Steve Burton (Jason) and Brandon Banash (?) (Johnny) in prime time.


----------



## JimSpence

Just when the show seems to pick up some pace, they drag out the Jason and Maxie stories. How long will it take for Maxie to explain how she killed Robin? And will Jason have a relapse now that he knows that Robin is dead? And will Sam now have a medical problem when she walks in on Carly?

Just saw Max on Wednesday' s Psych.


----------



## craftassistant

What do you all think of the Kate/Connie take? I am guessing she is the one who shot out the tires on Anthony's car. 

I do like that Starr is on the show. I think that her and Michael will eventually end up bonding together over Cole/Hope and Abby's death. Plus both of their fathers are crime folks so to speak. 

I am loving Johnny and Carly together. 

I can't believe that Coleman let Luke buy/rename Jake's!


----------



## JimSpence

So what's with the background audio lately?

It almost drowns out the dialog.

And I also have to say WTF. Too many story arcs going on at the same time.


----------



## JimSpence

So, not a spoiler anymore.
Robin's alive.
As I said above. WTF?


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> So, not a spoiler anymore.
> Robin's alive.
> As I said above. WTF?


Franco :up::up: Helana  Why cant Johnny shave?


----------



## JimSpence

Since they seem to be focusing on that DVD that Franco sent to Sam & Jason, I think they are leading us toward Franco being the one that saved(?) Robin. But, I'm leaning toward Helena. Is Lisa really dead? 

I'm wondering if Robin doesn't get her HIV meds that we may end up going through another round of her dying. How long before she's rescued?

Johnny can't shave because he's too busy chasing Kate/Connie and Carly.


----------



## Jstkiddn

I guess if one follows Soap Opera Rules 101, we shouldn't be that surprised Robin wasn't really dead. Is there ever a soap person that is burnt beyond recognition that is really dead? LOL

That said....I thought it had been widely reported that the actress was leaving? Has she changed her mind?


----------



## JimSpence

She may be leaving, just not yet.


----------



## JimSpence

So, a lot has happened in the last week.

The important thing is that Jason and Franco are fraternal twins. And, now Sam is afraid that the baby might still be Franco's. I see another round of DNA tests being run, these will have to be a bit more extensive to determine the differences between fraternal twins. If they were identical twins, that would be another problem.

And, have I mentioned before that there are too many story arcs going on right now?


----------



## RGM1138

What the fu . . . ? Vampires and twins and psychos . . (Oh, my). What, there weren't enough drama queens already? And they have to bring in another one? Even if Ms Storms ever does come back, how is she gonna rehabilitate the whack job her character has become?

I thought the Llanview hillbillies were just in town for sweeps. Are they taking up residence now? That's got to piss off the GH regulars - less screen time for them = less money.

This show is rapidly turning into a giant pile of I-don't-give-a-crap-anymore.

BTW, I guessed that Robin would back - just not this soon.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Am I the only one that is enjoying the new story lines?


----------



## hummingbird_206

I'm enjoying the show more recently than I have in a long time, with the exception of the Maxie crap, and that just cause I don't care for that actress in that role. I'm mostly FFing through that stuff.


----------



## stellie93

Yeah, it's pretty good right now. Is it still done for sure this summer?


----------



## Johncv

Jstkiddn said:


> Am I the only one that is enjoying the new story lines?


No, your not.  I like the ex vampire.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I don't get the vampire comments. What's the reference?


----------



## RGM1138

hummingbird_206 said:


> I don't get the vampire comments. What's the reference?


Well, back in the day, (circa 1997) there was a GH spinoff called 'Port Charles'. Several regulars from GH transferred over. A few years in, the show went all Goth and there were angels, vampires and all sorts of evil doins'.

Kelly Monaco (Sam) was there as the sinister (and seductive) Livvie and Det. McBain (forget his real name), was a rock star/vampire. Livvie, at one point killed "McBain" with a stake through the heart.

That's what all the coy dialog between Sam and McBain was about at Robin's funeral.

Sam: "Don't I know you?"

McBain: "My wife lied to me. It was like . . a stake through the heart."  (Sumpin' like that).

A call back to their previous lives together.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I vaguely remember Port Charles, but must have stopped watching before any of that happened.

edit: Oh, and thanks for explaining!


----------



## MLR930

I can't stand the Connie/Kate crap and it annoys me everytime she keeps taking her hair down.

I also don't give a crap about any of the OLTL characters.


----------



## RGM1138

hummingbird_206 said:


> I vaguely remember Port Charles, but must have stopped watching before any of that happened.!


Yeah, it got pretty silly after the change over, but still somewhat entertaining. I mainly watched because there were cute women in the cast. 



> edit: Oh, and thanks for explaining!


You're welcome.


----------



## stellie93

I kept thinking they were going to come up with something in Sam's past to explain why she thought she knew him. Thanks for the explanation. I remember Kelly Monaco on PC, but not the other guy.


----------



## hummingbird_206

So now Sam is going to keep another secret from Jason? I guess they can't be happy for long so this is how TPTB handle it? Ugh.

I wasn't happy with the new actress playing Kate, but now that they've introduced Connie, I think she's doing a good job.


----------



## Jstkiddn

hummingbird_206 said:


> I wasn't happy with the new actress playing Kate, but now that they've introduced Connie, I think she's doing a good job.


I don't think the 'old' Kate could have done this newest storyline.


----------



## JimSpence

How long are we going to have to suffer through Sam's situation?

As I've stated before, there are too many stories going on right now.
Of course, they are all tied together somehow.


----------



## JimSpence

General Hospital has been renewed.
As per TV.com


----------



## JimSpence

This coming week could be interesting.

Will Kate revert to Connie in the courtroom? And admit that the gun is hers?
But, that doesn't mean anything as to who shot out the tires.

Is the kid Jason's or Franco's? They are trying to lean us toward Franco.

Can we please put Heather away?

When will Robin reappear? And thus free Maxie from killing her.
Of course, there is still the confession about Lisa.


----------



## jeepair

JimSpence said:


> This coming week could be interesting.
> 
> Will Kate revert to Connie in the courtroom? And admit that the gun is hers?
> But, that doesn't mean anything as to who shot out the tires.
> 
> Is the kid Jason's or Franco's? They are trying to lean us toward Franco.
> 
> Can we please put Heather away?
> 
> When will Robin reappear? And thus free Maxie from killing her.
> Of course, there is still the confession about Lisa.


I still think Franco did nothing except cover the camera and pretend. The kid is Jason's all the way.


----------



## Jstkiddn

jeepair said:


> I still think Franco did nothing except cover the camera and pretend. The kid is Jason's all the way.


I seem to remember Sam stating that in her drugged stupor she thought she was making love with Jason. I've been under the impression she has hazy memories of the incident.

But then again, why would Franco cover the camera? Wouldn't it have been much more diabolical to make Jason watch?


----------



## hummingbird_206

jeepair said:


> I still think Franco did nothing except cover the camera and pretend. The kid is Jason's all the way.


I'm hoping you're right. I'm tired of Franco, even if he's dead.


Jstkiddn said:


> I seem to remember Sam stating that in her drugged stupor she thought she was making love with Jason. I've been under the impression she has hazy memories of the incident.
> 
> But then again, why would Franco cover the camera? Wouldn't it have been much more diabolical to make Jason watch?


I think it would be more torture for Jason to hear what was happening but not see it. That way he's imagining all the different things that could have happened. If he actually saw it, then he'd know for sure. Not that that wouldn't still be awful, but I think not knowing is worse than knowing.


----------



## JimSpence

So, how do we really know that the DNA sample that McBain gave Sam is really Franco's?

The pace of the story lines has really picked up lately.


----------



## hummingbird_206

"oh god, I think we just had a girlfriend moment" rotflmao!


----------



## jeepair

I really thought Spinelli would confess to the Judge, hell everyone who 'loves' Maxie should confess. With that many confessions they would all be thrown out and a proper investigation opened...again.


----------



## RGM1138

OMG, that whole Avengers promo segment was cringe worthy.It would be one thing to have a poster in the background, but Spudnelli slobbering all over it was way beyond the pale.


----------



## JimSpence

My head hurts.
After a few months of the story arcs moving at a snails pace, it has gotten frantic. 
Way too much going on at the same time. It seems like all of the arcs are interconnected in some way. 

But, WOW! Cat fight between Carly and Connie. 

It also seems that everyone on this show has lost their common sense.

And where is Robin?


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> And where is Robin?


She's in an alternate universe.


----------



## jeepair

RGM1138 said:


> She's in an alternate universe.


Casey the alien came by for a visit.


----------



## JimSpence

RGM1138 said:


> She's in an alternate universe.


Maybe it will be Walter that rescues her!


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> Maybe it will be Walter that rescues her!


:up:


----------



## JimSpence

Here's an interesting tidbit from a Soap site.

"... Starr, Hope and Cole drove to Llanview from the Port Charles airport. They got into an accident with Anthony Zacchara, which left Hope and Cole presumed dead. Michael helped get Starr to the hospital."

Anyone think that's possible?

The story arcs are really moving along. So much so I'm getting a headache.


----------



## hummingbird_206

It's a soap. No one is ever really dead even when they have a dead body.

I wish they'd bring back Georgie.


----------



## JimSpence

hummingbird_206 said:


> It's a soap. No one is ever really dead even when they have a dead body.
> 
> I wish they'd bring back Georgie.


I'd like to see her come back as well.


----------



## Johncv

Do Ceetoes really glow in the dark?


----------



## JimSpence

We all know that there are a lot of bad people in Port Charles.
But, Heather is truly evil, right up there with Helena.

What have we learned this week?
The Ronnie is dead.
So's Maggie, by the hand of Heather.
That it might have been Connie that shot Tony's tires. 
When did she become such a good shot?
Why are so many PC characters so thick?
Oh goody, there's a new pregnant character on board.
Spinelli has found the evidence that Maxie didn't kill Lisa.

I know it's standard operating procedure for Soaps to have characters drop in at the most inopportune time. But lately, this is getting out of hand.

I still think that McBain faked the DNA evidence and that Sam's baby really is Jason's. 

And when are they going to show that Robin is alive somewhere?


----------



## stellie93

I think it's been pretty good lately. But why all the OLTL people--couldn't they have gotten some of the All My Children cast on? I really can't follow who these Lanview people are and I don't really want to try.


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> I think it's been pretty good lately. But why all the OLTL people--couldn't they have gotten some of the All My Children cast on? I really can't follow who these Lanview people are and I don't really want to try.


Because Stellie, the new producer and head writer for GH came over from OLTL and all the actors still under contract came with them.


----------



## hummingbird_206

stellie93 said:


> I think it's been pretty good lately. But why all the OLTL people--couldn't they have gotten some of the All My Children cast on? I really can't follow who these Lanview people are and I don't really want to try.


I don't want OLTL nor AMC people on GH. I watch GH for the GH characters. If I'd wanted to see the characters from the other soaps I would have watched those soaps.


----------



## hummingbird_206

JimSpence said:


> Oh goody, there's a new pregnant character on board.


Who is pregnant besides Sam?

edit: Ah, I guess you're referring to Tea?


----------



## stellie93

The OLTL lawyer lady who is somebody's ex wife? Don't know what that has to do with anything unless they're bringing the whole stupid cast over too.


----------



## hummingbird_206

stellie93 said:


> The OLTL lawyer lady who is somebody's ex wife? Don't know what that has to do with anything unless they're bringing the whole stupid cast over too.


Tea was married to Todd (Starr's dad) and then Tea married Todd's brother Victor (who was impersonating Todd for years.) Todd killed Victor and I guess from what he told Carly, he beat the rap. At least that's what I've gathered from stuff I've read. I haven't watched OLTL in a long time.


----------



## Johncv

Very bad news GH fans..



Spoiler



Three killers on a killing spree will take out half the cast in a cost-cutting measure. Others will go out in another way, budget-dictated or voluntarily. The exiting characters include: Jason, Spinelli, Maxie, Patrick, Kate, Olivia, Steve, Delores, and lots more!


----------



## hummingbird_206

Johncv said:


> Very bad news GH fans&#8230;..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Three killers on a killing spree will take out half the cast in a cost-cutting measure. Others will go out in another way, budget-dictated or voluntarily. The exiting characters include: Jason, Spinelli, Maxie, Patrick, Kate, Olivia, Steve, Delores, and lots more!


Only one on that list I care about is


Spoiler



Jason. I hope all the OLTL people go, too.



edit: Oh, can we get rid of


Spoiler



Sonny, too?


----------



## hummingbird_206

Is Johnny saying he shot out Anthony's tire (or had someone else do it)?


----------



## stellie93

He said it, but either he or Connie is lying--or they were both there shooting. I'd guess he's just trying to annoy Anthony.

Only 2 on that list I'll miss--


Spoiler



Jason and Spinelli--I suppose all the OLTL people are staying....



I watched OLTL a very long time ago. Are these people related to Vicki? I'm assuming they are since they all have split personalities. And one is named Victor. Todd is growing on me, but I can do without the rest.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Todd is Vicki's brother. Victor was their brother, too. This Todd is the original Todd. He left the show and a new actor played Todd. Then the original Todd came back and it was revealed that Victor impersonated Todd for years. Not that Victor looked anything like Todd. But it's a soap, so they just went with it. Or maybe there was a plastic surgery story? I don't know. I would watch the show less than a handful of times a year, hate it, and quit watching....rinse, lather, repeat.


----------



## Johncv

Let the bloodbath begin. 


Johnny kill grandpa. Yay
Connie pretend to be Kate.
Johnny set up Sonny.

Who next on the to die list?


----------



## JimSpence

A lot has happened so far this week.

Luke or Tracy will get blamed for Tony's death.
We found out that it wasn't Connie that shot out the tires. It was Johnny.
Will this fact come out before Todd does something?

Mac gets fired. Stupid politicians at work. Who will take over his job?

Maxie is getting a makeover.

Matt will come forward in order to save Maxie once he hears about her makeover.

Still unresolved.
Is Sam's baby really Franco's? I still think that McBain was up to something there.
Was it reakkt Matt?
Where's Robin? We haven't seen her since that quick scene of her in a hospital bed a few months ago.


----------



## caslu

JimSpence said:


> Mac gets fired. Stupid politicians at work. Who will take over his job?


I like Mac as a person but let's face it, he deserves to be fired. Worst Police Commissioner EVER!!!


----------



## hummingbird_206

I know it was stupid, but I loved the "Weekend at Bernie's" imitation. I'm betting Heather took Anthony. She may be crazy, but she's also damned smart.

I was not at all thrilled when they recast Kate, but this actress has done a great job with the DID story. Good for her!


----------



## Jstkiddn

hummingbird_206 said:


> I was not at all thrilled when they recast Kate, but this actress has done a great job with the DID story. Good for her!


I agree! I'm not sure the old Kate could have pulled off this story line.


----------



## JimSpence

The new Maxie is doing a pretty good job as well.

Will Michael get his probation revoked when it comes out he perjured himself?

Who took Anthony's body? Johnny?

How's Jason going to get out this?

So, we have a new actress playing the part of Kristina.

Will someone please put Heather away? Helena is a saint compared to Heather.

BTW, I still think that McBain supplied the wrong DNA for the second test and that the baby really is Jason's.


----------



## RGM1138

Oh, bloody hell. Just when I thought Kristina was gone, she returns as an even more sullen, angry privileged princess with a stick up her ass.

Reality show? Really?

Why won't Antony just go away?

I don't know how much more of this show I can FF through.


----------



## JimSpence

I think we need a meet between Anthony and Alan.


----------



## JimSpence

What the heck are the writers smoking?


----------



## JimSpence

Now that was an intense week. They really moved things along in their own strange way. 
And I was right, the baby is Jason's.
Can we please put Heather away now? Put her on Spoon Island!
Anyone think that Kristina will continue with the reality show? I think that was just a time filler.

And when will we find out about Robin? It's been a few weeks since we saw her in a hospital room somewhere.

Jason will go after Tea and Todd to retrieve his son, But, will he kill Todd?
Dang, more angst for Starr.

What will Maxie do now?


----------



## stellie93

GH didn't record on Friday for some reason. Of course big stuff happened! So the baby is Jason's? How do we know that, and evidently that it isn't Tea's? I'm waiting for Heather to kill all the people who are reportedly leaving the show.


----------



## hummingbird_206

An updated paternity test that Heather got hold of shows Jason as the father. I love Heather! She's such a trouble maker. Only thing I don't like about her current stint is the obsession with Luke.

I'm bummed that it was really Johnny who shot out Anthony's tires.

I hope we've seen the last of the Mafia Princess crap, but I'm sure not.


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> GH didn't record on Friday for some reason. Of course big stuff happened! So the baby is Jason's? How do we know that, and evidently that it isn't Tea's? I'm waiting for Heather to kill all the people who are reportedly leaving the show.


GHs days may end sooner then everyone wants say around September, we now know the baby is Jasons because Heather had the real DNA test. How, I am not sure. This spumor from SoapTown has it that Teas baby is still alive and also that Stars baby is also alive. (It a soap, go with it. ) I will hide it in spoiler tags, but what point anymore:



Spoiler



Some spumor drops from SoapTown USAs Loose Lips: Téas baby didnt really die. Shell go along thinking she had her baby (its really Sams) and Todd will mournuntil the truth comes out, surprising them both. Also, Starrs daughter Hope is still alive somehow. Jason will learn a surprising paternity truth himself soon enough; that he really is the biological father of his and Sams baby. That is a definite!!! Sam was never raped but only a figment of her imagination and this is only the tip of the iceberg for this story. Jason will love the baby before he knows it is his biologically child. Heather has not been acting alone in her schemes. Look for more OLTLers to visit, including more from the teen scene, quite possibly Jack Manning. If Jack does come, hell be paired up with Kristina, while Starr is reserved for Michael, pissing off their respective parents. TPTB are going to recreate Llanview in GHs studio for the cross-overs.

Based on what I've been hearing all over the 'Net, including RavenBeauty's latest, we all need to let go of any hope for AMC and OLTL. These two canceled soaps are gone forever. Agnes Nixon has retired. End of story. Its only a matter of time before GH will also go, either by September or merely a few months after. Enjoy it while it lasts.



We also know that three killers on a killing spree will take out half the cast in a cost-cutting measure. Others will go out in another way, budget-dictated or voluntarily. The exiting characters include: Jason, Spinelli, Maxie, Patrick, Kate, Olivia, Steve, Delores, and lots more!

I think it clear from last Friday that Matt will be sent to prison, so that actor will be gone. From the bloody killing list look like GH will become OLTL at GH. 

Time to play how will the actors leave GH:

Matt: On death row. See Maxie.
Jason - kill by McBain after Jason kill Johnny.
Spinelii - kill by a killer unknown.
Maxie - leave to be with Matt who on death row in another part of the state.
Patrick - leave to search for Robin.
Kate - go mad lock up and gone.
Olivia - kill by killer unknown.
Steve - kill by Heather. 
Delores - kill by killer unknown.
Johnny - kill by Jason. 
Sam: leave Port Chuck with her baby.
Tea: kill by killer unknown, but Todd knows who the killers are. 
McBain: kill by Sonny.
Todd: kill by unknown killer before Todd can tell anyone who the killers are.

Feel free to add to the list, but one rule: Sonny never die or leave.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Out of all of those untagged spoilers, you couldn't give me the one I want...Sonny dead?


----------



## Johncv

hummingbird_206 said:


> Out of all of those untagged spoilers, you couldn't give me the one I want...Sonny dead?


I know, bummer.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Looks like Trey is going to be Connie's son. Ugh. Wonder if Joe Jr found him after she left him?


----------



## Johncv

hummingbird_206 said:


> Looks like Trey is going to be Connie's son. Ugh. Wonder if Joe Jr found him after she left him?


That mean McBain going to kill him. Win, win for Sonny.


----------



## JimSpence

Wow! A lot of backstory revealed this week.
So it would seem that McBain's sister was killed by Connie's son's father.
And that he is Trey. What does Trey believe about Sonny? 
I think they need to clear out some of the current story arcs before we see Robin again.
And when we do will she be the same actress?


----------



## Johncv

Just want to add I think new Kate/Conne did fantastic acting job reliving the rape. Considering none of the actors have any reversing time and only eight hours to learn the script.


----------



## JimSpence

I'm not too keen on the new Kristina, but I doubt the other one would fit in with the new persona. I hope that story arc ends quickly. But, probably not since it seems Trey is Connie's son.


----------



## stellie93

Do we have a reason to think Trey is Connie's son other than that he's the only new male character of the correct age? I don't pay enough attention to GH.


----------



## Jayjoans

I got nothin'. I just wanted to post on a thread with over 105,000 views.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I think Trey is Connie's son for a few reasons....
--When Connie was telling the story, they kept cutting to scenes with Trey
--It seems like Trey went after Kristina because she's Sonny's daughter. Could be he knows Connie is his mother and maybe thinks Sonny is his father?
--Trey had a phone call with someone and it seemed like they were discussing Sonny. Made me think that he was probably talking to Joe Jr (they've mentioned JJ so much lately that you have to figure he's going to show up.) So JJ has probably set up something to get Sonny and is using Trey to do it.
--Will be interesting to see if JJ shows up if he knows that Connie gave birth to his son and if he knows that Trey is that son.


----------



## stellie93

But Connie left the baby in a drawer in a hotel room, right? So how could whoever found him have had any idea who he was and told JJ? I know, it's a soap.


----------



## hummingbird_206

JJ could have had someone watching her? Heck, I don't know. Could be they were trying to make it look like Trey is her son and I just fell for it. Anything is possible on GH.


----------



## Johncv

The actress who played Dinah (Sonny ex-lawyer) was on True Blood last week, she played one of the authority vamps.


----------



## JimSpence

So, how much longer do we have to put up with Heather?
And Kristina, Trey, and any number of the other characters. 
I like the way the story with Anna as police commisioner is going.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> So, how much longer do we have to put up with Heather?
> And Kristina, Trey, and any number of the other characters.
> I like the way the story with Anna as police commisioner is going.


Jim, from what I understand, not much longer GH will end its run in September. The power that be were trying to get the actress who played Robin to come back for a short time to tie up a story line, but she decline.


----------



## JimSpence

They could bring in a new actress to play Robin. It's not as if they haven't done this before. They have to explain her appearance in a hospital.

GH just won the Daytime Emmy for Outstanding Drama Series.

I wonder if GH will actually end in September? Is it speculation or has it been announced somewhere.


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> GH just won the Daytime Emmy for Outstanding Drama Series.
> 
> I wonder if GH will actually end in September? Is it speculation or has it been announced somewhere.


I was under the impression it is just speculation.


----------



## MLR930

The only thing that's happening to GH in September is that it's changing it's timeslot from 3 pm to 2 pm because The Revolution got canned.


----------



## JimSpence

After just watching the last three episodes, my head hurts. 
Can we please get rid of Heather!!! Who will do the deed?
I was hoping that Todd would just throw her out of the window.
What will heather do when she finds out that Todd hired Sam?

At least the writers seem to be moving things along faster than the old ones.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Am I the only one who sort of likes having Heather back? But I will say that if she mentions a BLT sandwich one more time, I may lose my mind.

LOVE Todd!!! At first I wasn't sure about him, but I've really grown to like that character.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Jstkiddn said:


> Am I the only one who sort of likes having Heather back? But I will say that if she mentions a BLT sandwich one more time, I may lose my mind.
> 
> LOVE Todd!!! At first I wasn't sure about him, but I've really grown to like that character.


Not just you. I love Heather. She is so devious and so smart that I really enjoy watching her cause trouble! The only thing I don't like about her return is the obsession with Luke. That I could do without, but otherwise, :up::up::up:

edit: Oh, and I love Todd, too. Years ago I watched OLTL and he was my favorite character on there too, with this actor that is. When they replaced him with the actor who then turned out to be his brother Victor, I wasn't happy. But this Todd is great!


----------



## JimSpence

For those of you who know about Heather from OLTL can appreciate her.
Having never watched OLTL, she's just an over the hill nut case.


----------



## hummingbird_206

JimSpence said:


> For those of you who know about Heather from OLTL can appreciate her.
> Having never watched OLTL, she's just an over the hill nut case.


Heather isn't from OLTL, she's a GH character from way back.


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> For those of you who know about Heather from OLTL can appreciate her.
> Having never watched OLTL, she's just an over the hill nut case.


??? Did they do some sort of character crossover?



hummingbird_206 said:


> Heather isn't from OLTL, she's a GH character from way back.


Yep. Waaaaaaay back! Luke and Laura days, IIRC. The current actress played Heather back in the early 80's. I *think* she may have been played by some other actresses before, but the current actress is the only Heather I've ever known. I remember her being with Scott Baldwin?

She's always been crazy, evil and manipulative.


----------



## Johncv

hummingbird_206 said:


> Not just you. I love Heather. She is so devious and so smart that I really enjoy watching her cause trouble! The only thing I don't like about her return is the obsession with Luke. That I could do without, but otherwise, :up::up::up:
> 
> edit: Oh, and I love Todd, too. Years ago I watched OLTL and he was my favorite character on there too, with this actor that is. When they replaced him with the actor who then turned out to be his brother Victor, I wasn't happy. But this Todd is great!


I also enjoy the actor who play Todd. What the story regarding the actor scar the anyone know.


----------



## hummingbird_206

The scar is makeup applied to Todd. The actor (Roger Howarth) doesn't have the scar. Details on Todd's character on Wikipedia if you're really interested.


----------



## JimSpence

Sorry about my confusion about Heather. I don't go back that far with GH.
I guess I'm getting confused because of all the new (to me) characters that have come over from OLTL.
She's still a nut case.


----------



## allan

Jstkiddn said:


> Yep. Waaaaaaay back! Luke and Laura days, IIRC. The current actress played Heather back in the early 80's. I *think* she may have been played by some other actresses before, but the current actress is the only Heather I've ever known. I remember her being with Scott Baldwin?
> 
> She's always been crazy, evil and manipulative.


I'm not a current GH watcher, but I watched in the 80's, and your last sentence sure sounds like the Heather I remember.


----------



## JimSpence

A few more details have been revealed concerning Trey.
So he is Kate's son, and it's obvious that Joe Jr. is putting up Trey to screw with Sonny.
Although, Trey probably doesn't know the details.

Why do characters that once had a lot of common sense totally lose it?
Sam comes to mind.

Raise your hand if you were surprised when Jason showed up at Joe Jrs?

I'd like to point out that I don't like the previews of the next episode.
I try to avoid them, but don't always succeed.


----------



## RGM1138

This is odd. I set my DVR up to record GH. But apparently, it's recording The Young and The Useless instead. 

I'm really not liking these new cast members. And judging by the new open, they're here to stay.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> This is odd. I set my DVR up to record GH. But apparently, it's recording The Young and The Useless instead.
> 
> I'm really not liking these new cast members. And judging by the new open, they're here to stay.


It not Young and the Useless the shows new name is One Life to Lose at General Hospital 

I sort of like Todd, the idiot grows on you.


----------



## jeepair

Since Todd is now near a hospital they should have someone repair his face so he won't have to go through makeup each day.


----------



## JimSpence

Not only is Patrick on something, but so are the writers.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Not only is Patrick on something, but so are the writers.


And everyone is kissing the person they should NOT be kissing. 

Also, Anna is so dumb. I would kick down the damn door.


----------



## jeepair

Johncv said:


> And everyone is kissing the person they should NOT be kissing.
> 
> Also, Anna is so dumb. I would kick down the damn door.


Anna isn't as dumb as Luke is. He should use his foot and smack the floor or kick the wall. That would be louder then him yelling into a gag.

I also use to like Johnny when he was with Olivia, but now I can't wait until he gets caught.


----------



## jeepair

Lol @ Todd's ringtone for Heather. "crazy calling ... Crazy calling....". Lol


----------



## Jstkiddn

jeepair said:


> Lol @ Todd's ringtone for Heather. "crazy calling ... Crazy calling....". Lol


The sad truth is, I could *really* use that ringtone!!


----------



## hummingbird_206

Every day I love Heather more and more. She is so evil!

I'm really tired of Patrick.


----------



## JimSpence

So Luke was hallucinating!
Trey now wonders where his father is.

Next week looks interesting, although I don't like having the upcoming scenes shown.

Heather is a very good evil person.
Todd needs to grow a pair and just admit everything.
But, then we'd have no more story arcs left.
Well there would be one. What happened to Robin?


----------



## JimSpence

For a doctor who's supposed to be so smart, Steve is certainly blind to his mother's actions. 

And the longer the charade goes on with Johnny, the worst it's going to be once the truth comes out.


----------



## JimSpence

Heather shoots up Olivia with LSD.
Heather shoots Luke.
Heather gets disowned by Steve.
Heather tells Anna that Robin is alive.
Robin and Patrick have a connection.
How long before she is found, given that it was Heather that told Anna and Patrick is on pills?
Todd is in a real pickle.
When will the truth come out about Johnny?
Is Kate faking or has she really reverted to being Connie?

Who has Robin? And why?


----------



## hummingbird_206

How on earth does Heather know that Robin is alive?

I think Connie is back. I don't think Kate is smart enough to try to trap Johnny by being Connie.


----------



## stellie93

How on earth could Robin be alive? We saw her in the room that blew up--she doesn't even have any burns or scars. Can't wait to see the explanation for this. Patrick's sweaty face I can live without. Otherwise, the show's pretty good. :up:


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> How on earth could Robin be alive? We saw her in the room that blew up--she doesn't even have any burns or scars. Can't wait to see the explanation for this. Patrick's sweaty face I can live without. Otherwise, the show's pretty good. :up:


It's a soap.


----------



## JimSpence

If I remember correctly, they found Robin's body in the back of the lab. So someone saved her and left another body behind. Did they really do an extensive DNA check or just assume that it was Robin? It will be interesting to see how the writers spin this.


----------



## Johncv

Now we know how Heather knew Robin is alive. So, who the strange man, I think we saw him somewhere before or is this Toban?


----------



## JimSpence

So Dr Ewan Keenan is involved! But, who's pulling his strings?
Anna was so close. She found the pamphlet.
Didn't Laura go to Switzerland to get more treatment?
Is the mystery man behind Ewan in Switzerland?

There are a lot of story arcs that are getting resolved all at once. 
Or so it would seem.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> So Dr Ewan Keenan is involved! But, who's pulling his strings?
> Anna was so close. She found the pamphlet.
> Didn't Laura go to Switzerland to get more treatment?
> Is the mystery man behind Ewan in Switzerland?
> 
> There are a lot of story arcs that are getting resolved all at once.
> Or so it would seem.


So, the man giving shock treatment to Robin is Dr. Ewan? Jason going to kill him.


----------



## jeepair

Laura is in Paris. I think Patrick would beat Jason to killing Ewan.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> So Dr Ewan Keenan is involved! But, who's pulling his strings?
> Anna was so close. She found the pamphlet.
> Didn't Laura go to Switzerland to get more treatment?
> Is the mystery man behind Ewan in Switzerland?
> 
> There are a lot of story arcs that are getting resolved all at once.
> Or so it would seem.


I've always wondered since Dr. Ewen's arrival if he might possibly be another incarnation of Jerry Jacks, returned from 'the dead' (again).

I know that's a stupid idea, but, hey, what on this soap isn't?

And somehow, I see Helena's fingerprints on Robin's abduction.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Yep, I think Helena is behind all the stuff Ewan is doing. He was her daughter's Dr. so he was probably working for Helena then, too.


----------



## JimSpence

I'd love to see Helena and Heather meet.
How long are they going to stretch out the Robin story?
Not to mention the Johnny one?


----------



## RGM1138

If H and H were to meet, that would likely create a new black hole in the Universe.  

I don't see how they'll rehabilitate Johnny. If his secret comes out, the list of people waiting to shank him will be long and distinguished.


----------



## JimSpence

I think first in line would be Todd, followed by Starr and then Michael.

And speaking of black holes. I see another one on the horizon when all of these threads start to converge.


----------



## JimSpence

I think November sweeps, or whenever they are, is when the proverbial s..t will hit the fan. The only question is, what secret will come out first?

Is Jasper Jacks not too far behind now that brother Jerry is back?

Who's going to go to Switzerland to retrieve Robin?
But, then we still need to know why did Jerry do it?

Then there's the Trey/Kristina relationship! And everything that is surrounding that.


----------



## JimSpence

I think the writers are on steroids.
Too many story arcs going along too quickly.
It's kinda fun if you can keep up with it!


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> I think the writers are on steroids.
> Too many story arcs going along too quickly.
> It's kinda fun if you can keep up with it!


Yes, the story arcs are way better. Todd Manning receiving all the lines that make me ROTFWL I am liking him more and more.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Johncv said:


> Yes, the story arcs are way better. Todd Manning receiving all the lines that make me ROTFWL I am liking him more and more.


I have come to *love* Todd Manning! He's currently my most favorite character. Makes me sorry I didn't want that other soap all those years.


----------



## JimSpence

So Sam and Jason say the "D" word.
My speculation is that if they divorce, once the baby is discovered alive and returned they will get back together. Or is that too simplistic?

If Ewan weren't a bad guy I think he could help Sam and Jason.

WTF is Jerry up to. And what's wrong with him?

Has a target been put on Kate's back again?

Did you see Dante's face when Lulu said that it was her that's pregnant?


----------



## RGM1138

I dunno. They don't usually run flashbacks of a couple unless it's the end. And, with Caleb Morley seemingly back in town for good, it looks like a long, drawn out storyline with Sam and Stone Cold.

It's too bad that Jerry is apparently dying. It won't be as satisfying as having a bunch of people kill his ass.


----------



## JimSpence

WTF is Jerry up to?
He injected something that will protect them from whatever he has planned.
Hmm, Carly called Jacks about Josslyn's condition. So will he show up and take out Jerry? One can hope, but that may be too simplistic.


----------



## RGM1138

I'm only up to Tuesday's ep. so this is only spec., but I think that Jerry is planning an attack on P.C. Maybe toxins, maybe Anthrax - something that they vaccinated Joss and Alexis against.

And Jerry is already contaminated, so he doesn't care. But, who's the big boss behind it? Helena? Jax gone to the Dark Side?


----------



## JimSpence

And it seems that Jerry is keeping Robin safe from his plan.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> And it seems that Jerry is keeping Robin safe from his plan.


Huh, that's an angle I hadn't thought of. Doesn't seem that Helena would be involved in that.

Maybe it's just a dying Jerry getting revenge. Or, the producers slimming the cast roster.


----------



## stellie93

Whatever it is, it's getting good. I like these new writers. :up:


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> Whatever it is, it's getting good. I like these new writers. :up:


And the production fund is up also. Will the season pass see the change in the time when GH move to 1:00 pm in September?


----------



## JimSpence

2 PM for the east coast. 

The series manager should see the change as long as the program ID doesn't change.

I'd still check it, however.


----------



## JimSpence

So Jerry is planning to kill everyone in PC.

Who thinks that Joe Jr. should have just popped Jerry right then and there?


----------



## RGM1138

Well, when Jerry's time finally comes, and I hope it's soon, I want to see him go down in a sea of flames, with all of the town's gunslingers blasting away at him - just to be sure. And Stone Cold can run over the corpse with his SUV. 

No more escapes, and no easy outs for this evil troll.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Anyone else think that Ewan is somehow blood related to the Jacks family?


----------



## RGM1138

Jstkiddn said:


> Anyone else think that Ewan is somehow blood related to the Jacks family?


That would make sense. I thought he was another reincarnation of Jerry until the real one showed up.


----------



## Jstkiddn

RGM1138 said:


> That would make sense. I thought he was another reincarnation of Jerry until the real one showed up.


I have a hard time trying to tell the age of some of these people, but would Ewan be young enough to be a son of either Jerry or Jax? I guess he could also be a younger brother.


----------



## RGM1138

Jstkiddn said:


> I have a hard time trying to tell the age of some of these people, but would Ewan be young enough to be a son of either Jerry or Jax? I guess he could also be a younger brother.


Anything's possible on a soap.  I could check IMDb for the actors' ages, but Hollywood routinely casts people who are only a few years apart as parent and child.

Sean Connery and Harrison Ford, for example. 12 years apart but played father and son.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, I'm still catching up on eps., but the water supply? Who drinks water from the tap anymore? Unless the toxin can be absorbed through the skin, this seems like a doofus plan. Why not just aerosolize it and spray Port Chuck?

BTW, Starr is amazing at fake-reading a computer screen.


----------



## Johncv

We knew it was coming: 










http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/08/28/steve-burton-leaving-general-hospital/

GH without a hitman. Is this the end of General Mobpital?


----------



## JimSpence

There is the possibility that Jason could be recast. I see a scenario where Jason is injured by Jerry and disappears for a while as he recuperates.

Or they just kill off Jason just as he finds out that Sam's baby is still alive and is his.
Poor Sam.


----------



## JimSpence

Wow! They wove A J Quartermaine into the plot.

I'm wondering it they can get traces of the counter agent from the water battle that Joe Jr. gave Tracy?

So just how many PC residents will die and how many of the main characters will be among them? 
Is this Jason's swan song?

I think Ewan also rescued Robin!


----------



## RGM1138

Okay, I'm still way behind in episodes. Who was the guy revealed in the Swiss hospital in Monday's ep? The actor looks familiar, but I don't recognize the character.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> Okay, I'm still way behind in episodes. Who was the guy revealed in the Swiss hospital in Monday's ep? The actor looks familiar, but I don't recognize the character.


I also want an answer to that question. I am guessing maybe a one time lover to Anna. Anyone?


----------



## caslu

Johncv said:


> I also want an answer to that question. I am guessing maybe a one time lover to Anna. Anyone?


Duke Lavery? That would certainly be a blast from the past.


----------



## RGM1138

caslu said:


> Duke Lavery? That would certainly be a blast from the past.


Please explain. I don't recall that character.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Yep, it was Duke. Here's the Wiki (I had to go read it myself as I remember the actor/character, but not the details.)


----------



## RGM1138

Hmm, I just caught a promo for GH that shows a lot of location work. Looks like they're planning a big extravaganza for sweeps.


----------



## JimSpence

I don't know. There was a familiar look.
He didn't show up in the rest of the week.
I thought of Robert at first, but unless he was recast.
Only time will tell.


----------



## Johncv

caslu said:


> Duke Lavery? That would certainly be a blast from the past.


YES, it is Duke Lavery, and he ran the mob before Sonny took over and had a thing with Anna. Did Sonny kill him or Robert?

Also, how is AJs return from the dead going to fit in all of this? If I remember correctly there was a final scene with AJ and the pirates gold that he stoled from the Qs and Nick.


----------



## JimSpence

Just read the Wiki on Duke. There's a lot of back story that I'm unfamiliar with.
Maybe I should start reading up on some of the other older characters.
Anyway, it looks like Duke set up Robin's death and kidnapped her to get back at Anna.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> Just read the Wiki on Duke. There's a lot of back story that I'm unfamiliar with.
> Maybe I should start reading up on some of the other older characters.
> Anyway, it looks like Duke set up Robin's death and kidnapped her to get back at Anna.


Yes, but is he also the big bad that Jerry has been collaborating with? If so, that boy has some real anger issues.


----------



## JimSpence

I think we know all about Jerry's anger issues, especially lately.


----------



## rhuntington3

Wow, that is a blast from the past!


----------



## allan

rhuntington3 said:


> Wow, that is a blast from the past!


I didn't know they ever reran soaps!


----------



## stellie93

Duke Lavery I recognized right away, but I missed the part about AJ coming back from the dead? 

I was really surprised that Joe saved Tracy. Is he going to end up being a good guy? Obviously he was a pretty good father to his son.


----------



## RGM1138

allan said:


> I didn't know they ever reran soaps!


Almost every holiday.


----------



## JimSpence

stellie93 said:


> Duke Lavery I recognized right away, but I missed the part about AJ coming back from the dead? ....


I don't think AJ is coming back from the dead. His name was dropped as being involved somehow in the back story with Duke. Or was it about the dead man's hand?


----------



## JimSpence

Oh Oh! Heather's out. And she went to Lea's house. It looks like the truth will finally come out just in time for everyone in PC to die.

Oops, Heather is being manipulative again.

Leave it to Jason to find out the discrepancy in Sam's baby's records. You'd think the Doctors would have noticed the blood type problem. No need for a DNA test with that.

And what is the relationship between Shawn and Jerry?


----------



## JimSpence

So, no one else is interested in what's happening?
Johnny gets shot.
The case has a bomb in it. Not surprised with that.
The hospital staff is stupid. You'd think a nurse would check on the evidence instead of just passing it off.
Heather is up to no good. (As usual).
It looks like Shawn and Jerry crossed paths in the military.

I love the location shots. Hopefully they do it more often.


----------



## jeepair

McBain saying HEY before shooting? If you are going to shoot, just shoot. Dante trying to bring fists to a gunfight.


----------



## RGM1138

Kirsten Storms is _finally_ back. Yea! Maybe to redeem her character, she'll be the one to kill Jerry and find the anti-serum.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Yesterday's episode cracked me up with Todd trying to delay getting help for Johnny.

"If you don't look at him, he's going to die."

(doctor walks off) 

very halfheartedly: "No. Wait. Stop."

I love Todd.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I agree on the love for Todd. He's the only character from OLTL that I want to stick around on GH.

So Emma got the cure. Sure hope Patrick didn't screw it up and she ends up being the only one to die!

I love it when Monica and Tracy are almost civil to each other.

I'm ready for Johnny to die. They've really hosed his character IMO. I used to like him, now he's just pitiful.


----------



## JimSpence

So the crisis is over and we go back to our regular scheduled programming.

It looks like everybody has paired up.
Now what happens with Jason/Liz and Sam/John when the truth about the baby is revealed?

Is Jerry really dead? What about Jax?


----------



## Johncv

hummingbird_206 said:


> I agree on the love for Todd. He's the only character from OLTL that I want to stick around on GH.
> 
> So Emma got the cure. Sure hope Patrick didn't screw it up and she ends up being the only one to die!
> 
> I love it when Monica and Tracy are almost civil to each other.
> 
> I'm ready for Johnny to die. They've really hosed his character IMO. I used to like him, now he's just pitiful.


Careful you may get your wish:



Spoiler



Daytime Dishs Different Insider on September 2nd threw GH fans for a loop with the latest spumors. If these come to pass, their worst fears will unfold, as Maurice Benard (Sonny) and Laura Wright (Carly) have to leave, to make room for another influx of OLTL leads (Blair, Téa, Viki, Jack, Jess, David, Clint) for the take-over: Jason will be gone in a month. Sonny will be leaving by Feb. You will see that they don't fit into this new hybrid show. The GH of the 80s had villains but the mob elements were used as plot points in the 80s. So to take GH back to its grand day per [head writer Ron Carlivati], he will make the mob a plot point. Thus, there is no place for Sonny and Jason as leads. The current GH leads and cheerleaders may be in for a rude awakening, according to Different Insider. Executive producer Frank Valentini, Different Insider alleged, will stab them in the back. Leads like Sonny and Carly were never intended to stay; rather, theyve been used to introduce the new show, aka the return of OLTL. Carly with Todd was a tease and twist, which will end in another direction [back to Jax and off the canvas]. John McBain, an OLTL lead, will win over Sam, leaving Jason running to avoid arrest. Sonny will reunite with Brenda, then bye-bye. For fans who refuse to believe this of their honorable executive producer, Different Insider had this to say, about Wrights ouster specifically: LW had Frons and JFP backing. FV isn't them. He has other priorities. He may smile to her face but don't buy it. She's expensive. Another interesting Different Insider rumor compared what really happened behind the scenes with Steve Burtons (Jason) upcoming, amicable departure with the allegedly not-so-amicable one involving OLTLs Trevor St. John (Victor): That Burton situation is point for point TSJ. Wait to get the real story from him after he's gone. [September 4, 2012]


----------



## allan

JimSpence said:


> Is Jerry really dead? What about Jax?


A good rule of thumb is, nobody's dead unless you see the body, and even then, it's doubtful.


----------



## stellie93

The whole introducing the pathogen in the water was slightly bogus, but curing everyone by putting it in the water sounds even more ridiculous to me. The whole point was that they didn't have time to make more, so the amount that McBain had was diluted into the whole water system, and then sprayed from the sky? 

I don't mind the OLTL characters too much. Todd is great and McBain's ok. How long until Heather kidnaps Jason's baby? I'm just happy to have 1 soap left, and it has been better lately.....


----------



## allan

stellie93 said:


> The whole introducing the pathogen in the water was slightly bogus, but curing everyone by putting it in the water sounds even more ridiculous to me. The whole point was that they didn't have time to make more, so the amount that McBain had was diluted into the whole water system, and then sprayed from the sky?
> 
> I don't mind the OLTL characters too much. Todd is great and McBain's ok. How long until Heather kidnaps Jason's baby? I'm just happy to have 1 soap left, and it has been better lately.....


Since I hadn't watched GH for 20 years, and never watched OLTL, I don't even know who's a OLTL import. Am I the only one who saw Heather with the baby and thought of that creepy nanny in "The Hand That Rocks the Cradle"?


----------



## Johncv

I hope someone kill off Joe Schelly(?) real fast. I just dont like seeing Tracy with anyone except Luke.


----------



## RGM1138

Wow, when the CDC sprayed the antiserum I thought it would be like a mist. But, they hosed them downed like dogs in heat. 

It is to laugh.


----------



## JimSpence

So Kate/Connie has found out that Trey is her son and I think he's come to that realization. Will Sonny put 2 and 2 together and come to that same conclusion. 

I wonder if it will be Luke that gets the money back?

It looks like Heather has plans to kidnap Victor.

What plot poinst will they use for sweeps as it looks like the current ones are winding down?


----------



## Crobinzine

A sad day. John Ingle passed away.

http://blog.zap2it.com/pop2it/2012/09/general-hospitals-john-ingle-dies-at-84.html


----------



## RGM1138

Crobinzine said:


> A sad day. John Ingle passed away.
> 
> http://blog.zap2it.com/pop2it/2012/09/general-hospitals-john-ingle-dies-at-84.html


That's very sad. I thought that he was looking rather frail during his appearance last week.

RIP.


----------



## Johncv

Crobinzine said:


> A sad day. John Ingle passed away.
> 
> http://blog.zap2it.com/pop2it/2012/09/general-hospitals-john-ingle-dies-at-84.html


RIP John, so will TPTB replace him with a fifth actor to play Edward Q?


----------



## ffneil

craftassistant said:


> Ok does anyone watch GH? I am dying to talk with others who are excited about what is happening this month on GH with the return of Genie Francis as Laura.
> 
> Come on ...admit you are a GH fan!


I admint I was a fan in the 80'


----------



## ffneil

What do you think about the new time slot?


----------



## JimSpence

I wonder if they will write in Edward's passing or replace the actor?

I like the new time slot. It doesn't really matter that much since I record GH anyway.


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> I wonder if they will write in Edward's passing or replace the actor?


Wasn't that last scene with him giving up the antidote for Emma was the PERFECT last scene for him?


----------



## allan

JimSpence said:


> I wonder if they will write in Edward's passing or replace the actor?
> 
> I like the new time slot. It doesn't really matter that much since I record GH anyway.


I'd completely forgotten that they changed the time! Ain't Tivos great?

RIP John Ingle.  I loved the scene of him giving the antidote to Emma!!


----------



## JimSpence

But, didn't Tracy mention that he was recovering from the virus?

I guess he could have a complication.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> But, didn't Tracy mention that he was recovering from the virus?
> 
> I guess he could have a complication.


I think Edward Q is too important to let go. I think another actor will end up with the part.


----------



## JimSpence

A tribute posted on YouTube.


----------



## JimSpence

Where did Britt come from and when will the fireworks start between her and the new nurse Sabrina? Can't we get through a week or two without new characters being introduced?


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Where did Britt come from and when will the fireworks start between her and the new nurse Sabrina? Can't we get through a week or two without new characters being introduced?


I think the two are re-cast from OLTL. Get use to it. More are coming.


----------



## JimSpence

Spoiler



I read somewhere that Genie Francis may be returning.
There is also a report that AJ may be coming back from the dead.


----------



## Crobinzine

Johncv said:


> I think the two are re-cast from OLTL. Get use to it. More are coming.


I don't think so. I never saw either of them on OLTL.


----------



## Crobinzine

Wouldn't the marriage license have to have "Trey's" real last name on it, to be legal?


----------



## JimSpence

I see a big bang on the horizon as all of the threads collide. 
But then Heather is making plans to kidnap the baby.

I also see another Lisa Miles situation developing with Sabrina's interest in Patrick.
And the fact that there is something about her that reminds Patrick of Robin.

There was also small continuity problem in Friday's episode. The scene with Sam in Jason's place the bandage over her eye was missing. But, the next scene at the restaurant it was back.


----------



## JimSpence

Okay, now we have Elizabeth messing with DNA results.
I knew that would happen when Jason gave the sample to Liz.
I guess they are stretching this story arc out to Nov sweeps.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Okay, now we have Elizabeth messing with DNA results.
> I knew that would happen when Jason gave the sample to Liz.
> I guess they are stretching this story arc out to Nov sweeps.


Gee sweet Elizabeth has become mean Elizabeth within last few weeks. 

The story line is heading to an exit for the actors who play Jason, Carly, and Sonny. Not sure if Johnny Z. will staying. I understand the actor has big fan base pushing the PTB to keep him on the show. Going to be interesting to see where the show go without the Mob as the central story line.


----------



## stellie93

Maybe Joe and Trey will take over the mob story line. 

So was Elizabeth really going to tell Lulu what she did? No way Lulu would keep it quiet. 

Surely Maxi and everyone else in town has heard about the Connie thing--and nobody realizes that Kate might have lost control again?


----------



## JimSpence

I think Liz told Lulu what she did because she knew Sam could overhear her. 
And thus giving Sam the wrong impression of Jason's feelings.
When Liz's falsehood become known, that will be what drives Jason away.
Now what happens when Sam's baby is returned is anyone's guess.
And that kid will probably be 5 yo by then.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> I think Liz told Lulu what she did because she knew Sam could overhear her.
> And thus giving Sam the wrong impression of Jason's feelings.
> When Liz's falsehood become known, that will be what drives Jason away.
> Now what happens when Sam's baby is returned is anyone's guess.
> And that kid will probably be 5 yo by then.


I suspect that's how Jason will leave the show, knowing that Heather has the baby and he goes on a 5 year mission to find her.

If he doesn't get killed first.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Johncv said:


> The story line is heading to an exit for the actors who play Jason, Carly, and Sonny.


Is this confirmed....Carly and Sonny? I know that Jason is leaving and according to tweets from various GH cast members, he's already shot his last scene and they've had the party and said their goodbyes.



RGM1138 said:


> I suspect that's how Jason will leave the show, knowing that Heather has the baby and he goes on a 5 year mission to find her.


This is what I'm suspecting as well.


----------



## RGM1138

Jstkiddn said:


> Is this confirmed....Carly and Sonny? I know that Jason is leaving and according to tweets from various GH cast members, he's already shot his last scene and they've had the party and said their goodbyes.
> 
> This is what I'm suspecting as well.


I would think there will be an episode with a lot of flashbacks, a music montage and a tearful Sam to mark his exit. And of course, this leaves PC's new permanent resident, Caleb, I mean, McBain, to console her.

It also leaves poor Elizabeth without a man. (I'm available).

And, will we ever see little Robin again?


----------



## JimSpence

I think Robin will return, but may be recast with a different actress.
However, I suspect her HIV level will be elevated (do we know if she's receiving her meds?) and will get full blown AIDS.

And while I'm on that subject, they will also age Emma and Joslyn to maybe 12 yo.


----------



## Johncv

Jstkiddn said:


> Is this confirmed....Carly and Sonny? I know that Jason is leaving and according to tweets from various GH cast members, he's already shot his last scene and they've had the party and said their goodbyes.


The actors who play Carly and Sonny will also be leaving (rumor ). The new producer of GH wants to end the Mob centric story line. From what I am reading on the rumorvine is that they wanted Steve Burton to extend his contract to conclude the Jason/Sam baby story *and* the lost Robin story, but took his early out. Steve and James Franco are working a project in which they will both product and star in. Now (depending on what rumor you want  ) Sean Kanan will either reprise A.J., thus screwing over the last recastBilly Warlockor, he will take over where Steve Burton last leaves off as Jason. I think Jason just going to beat the crap out of Toddy (for fun ), find the baby and return it to Sam and just leave town.


----------



## JimSpence

Monday - Wednesday.

Johnny is picking up Carly to go to the wedding and what is playing on the TV?
"Dancing with the Stars".  Talk about product placement. 

Kristina finds out who Trey's mother is and Joe Jr kidnaps her.
And says he'll kill her in order get everything from Sonny.
He draws a gun on her and then Trey comes in (of course he does).
They scuffle and of course the gun goes off and Joe Jr gets shot.
He then gets away, bleeding from the gun shot wound.
He goes to see Tracy.
Will this bring Kristina and Trey back together after the fight earlier?

Elizabeth confesses about the baby to Jason.
And has a heart to heart with Sam. But not about the baby.

Meanwhile Sam and John McB are kissing.
Olivia starts to stop the wedding but relented. Then Milo tries.
And finally, Kate/Connie stops it by announcing that she is already married to Johnny!
And that she's Connie. My heads hurts.
Then Sonny starts a fight with Johnny.

I have to say this again. My heads hurts.


Is it me or has the acting gotten better lately?
Love that Kristen Storms is back, but she needs to put on a little weight.
She looks a bit thin to me.

I have to give credit to the new writing crew for picking up the story lines and for keeping it moving. The old writers would have stretched this out for months.

I hope Thursday and Friday move along this quickly.


----------



## Crobinzine

Okay, I'm behind, so I'm trying to catch up.
Just watched last Thursday 09/29. I thought Maxie couldn't drink _any_ booze because of her heart transplant?
Guess we're not supposed to be continuity cops


----------



## JimSpence

Now that was a jam packed Monday episode!

Is the reason that Duke faked Robin's death so he can get back together with Anna?
Nah, it can't be that simple, can it?
How long before Robin returns to PC?

Poor Spinelli!
What will Steven Lars do now?
Sam now knows about her son.

Will the truth come out about the double blackmail between Todd and Johnny?

It's really good to see Kristen back in the roll of Maxie. Although Jill did do a great job.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I loved Sam threatening Spinelli "I can take you Spinelli, I know it and you know it"! That was awesome!

Maxie is played by Kirsten, not Kristen, and the sub was Jen, not Jill.


----------



## JimSpence

I'm always swapping Kirsten and Kristen (should have looked it up ).
As for the Jen mistake. Forgive me, as her last name is Lilley.
I contracted the names. 

I too enjoyed that Sam threatened Spinelli. Didn't she also say "I don't want to hurt you!"

I wonder when Maxie will divorce Matt so she can marry Spinelli?


----------



## hummingbird_206

lol, I wondered where you got Jill instead of Jen!

I'm tired of the Maxie and Spinelli thing. I love them both, but I just don't get the great romance thing between them. They could drop that and I wouldn't miss it.


----------



## JimSpence

I wonder what will happen when Anna finds out that it's Duke that faked Robin's death and is holding her? I bet it will be Luke that discovers it.

So, all of PC now knows that Sam's baby is alive. How long will they stretch out the search for Heather?

It wouldn't surprise me if Tea shoots Todd.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> I wonder what will happen when Anna finds out that it's Duke that faked Robin's death and is holding her? I bet it will be Luke that discovers it.
> 
> So, all of PC now knows that Sam's baby is alive. How long will they stretch out the search for Heather?
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if Tea shoots Todd.


They cant stretch the baby/Heather story too long, Steve Burton (Jason) shot his last scene for GH last week.


----------



## JimSpence

But, do we know if Jason is really off the show?
They could replace him with another actor.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> But, do we know if Jason is really off the show?
> They could replace him with another actor.


There are no plans to replace Jason and Sonny when the actors leave. The producer is ending the Mob story line.


----------



## JimSpence

The mob story line may end, but that doesn't mean Jason can't stay around.


----------



## MLR930

I thought I read somewhere that the original actor that played Jason was coming back.


----------



## JimSpence

I read that somewhere as well, but the article didn't say what character he'd be playing.
There was a reference to AJ.


----------



## JimSpence

So Heather is on the roof with the baby early in the episode.
So why didn't Stevenlars go up there to talk his mother down?
Instead she jumps off.

And since it's the 10th floor, I doubt either survive.
Now we know the reason why Jason leaves.
The remaining question whether Sam finds out that the baby is actually Jason's.

And Duke has Joe Jr.


----------



## stellie93

I loved when Luke and Tracy said, "In this town nobody ever dies."


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> So Heather is on the roof with the baby early in the episode.
> So why didn't Stevenlars go up there to talk his mother down?
> Instead she jumps off.
> 
> And since it's the 10th floor, I doubt either survive.
> Now we know the reason why Jason leaves.
> The remaining question whether Sam finds out that the baby is actually Jason's.
> 
> And Duke has Joe Jr.


But...did we see her hit the ground? Remember in this town NOBODY dies.


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> I loved when Luke and Tracy said, "In this town nobody ever dies."


And that an inside joke for the return of AJ, Emily, and Allen Q. Cant wait to see how that get work into the story line.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Johncv said:


> And that an inside joke for the return of AJ, _Emily, and Allen Q_. Cant wait to see how that get work into the story line.


 Confirmed? I'd heard the AJ rumor, but Emily and Alan??


----------



## JimSpence

Well, Halloween is approaching! I could see an hallucination episode coming. 

Also don't read this:


Spoiler



Week 10/15 sneak peak


I'll delay my comments for Monday in deference to the West Coast viewers.

Heather survives, Jason saved the baby, Tea is about to get the bad news. 
More importantly, Heather tells Anna that Robin is alive, but she doesn't believe her.
Who would, she just jumped from the hospital and is a crazy person?

Really feel for Tea.


----------



## stellie93

Not liking the actress who plays Tea--she overdoes the hysteria quite a bit IMO. I wonder if she will stay in Port Chuck now to be near Victor.

Where did new nurse see Robyn? Did I miss something? And how is Duke going to explain to Anna that he has her--wrong way to go about getting Anna back. 

I really do like the new writers, tho. It's been way better lately.


----------



## JimSpence

The new nurse just overheard what Heather said to Anna.


----------



## allan

JimSpence said:


> I'll delay my comments for Monday in deference to the West Coast viewers.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Heather survives, Jason saved the baby, Tea is about to get the bad news.
> More importantly, Heather tells Anna that Robin is alive, but she doesn't believe her.
> Who would, she just jumped from the hospital and is a crazy person?
> 
> 
> 
> Really feel for Tea.


Some of us are still at work and haven't seen it yet.


----------



## JimSpence

Sorry, I waited as long as I could. In hindsight, I should have spoilerized the whole thing.


----------



## Johncv

allan said:


> Some of us are still at work and haven't seen it yet.


Get back to work!! You'r not suppose to be surfing the web at work.


----------



## jeepair

Falling ~10 stores and a bloody lip.  If they wanted her larger than a pancake they should have had Heather fall into a lake, pool, river alongside the hospital.


----------



## allan

Johncv said:


> Get back to work!! You'r not suppose to be surfing the web at work.


 



stellie93 said:


> Not liking the actress who plays Tea--she overdoes the hysteria quite a bit IMO. I wonder if she will stay in Port Chuck now to be near Victor.


I agree about Tea. She needs to switch to decaf!


----------



## JimSpence

Daniel Edward _______?
Fill in the blank.
I think it depends on when Jason and Sam find out who the father really is.
I've lost track on that. Who knows that Jason is the father?


----------



## hummingbird_206

Heather and Todd for sure know. Johnny knows that the babies were switched. Does he know Jason is the father?


----------



## hummingbird_206

Nice to see Diane back!


----------



## Johncv

hummingbird_206 said:


> Nice to see Diane back!


That mean she and McBain can get together and have "Bloody Mary's"


----------



## JimSpence

So Duke was behind Bernie getting shot at Sonny's restaurant.
Why? To get Bernie to transfer all of Sonny's funds to Kristina.
Now he has Joe Jr. finish the job.
But, Jason gets the message from Bernie.
And shoots Joe Jr.
How stupid was Jason to turn his back on Joe Jr.?
Who then shoots Jason in the back.
Jason crawls to the edge of the dock.
Duke shows up to see if the operation was a success.
In the meantime Bernie was able to call Sonny.

Fade out shows Jason bleeding.

Knowing that Steve B. is leaving the show I had a bad feeling about this episode.

Speculation spoiler.


Spoiler



Jason falls into the water and survives somehow.
However, it will be years before he shows up again with a new actor playing the part.
The writers will add a few years to the characters and Danny will now be 5 yo.
Sam will have married John McB. And it will also be revealed that Edward Q has died. And Robin will be back.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> So Duke was behind Bernie getting shot at Sonny's restaurant.
> Why? To get Bernie to transfer all of Sonny's funds to Kristina.
> Now he has Joe Jr. finish the job.
> But, Jason gets the message from Bernie.
> And shoots Joe Jr.
> How stupid was Jason to turn his back on Joe Jr.?
> Who then shoots Jason in the back.
> Jason crawls to the edge of the dock.
> Duke shows up to see if the operation was a success.
> In the meantime Bernie was able to call Sonny.
> 
> Fade out shows Jason bleeding.
> 
> Knowing that Steve B. is leaving the show I had a bad feeling about this episode.
> 
> Speculation spoiler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Jason falls into the water and survives somehow.
> However, it will be years before he shows up again with a new actor playing the part.
> The writers will add a few years to the characters and Danny will now be 5 yo.
> Sam will have married John McB. And it will also be revealed that Edward Q has died. And Robin will be back.


I think it was Duke who shot Jason in the back because Jason kick Joe's gun into the water. Bernie did not tell Jason or Sonny anything, Duke shot Bernie killing him and then shot Jason. Is this Jason's "Swan Song" to die at the end of pier or at GH?

Speculation spoiler: How Jason might exit the show:


Spoiler



There's a fight. With guns. Jason ends up in the water. Joe Jr. is killed. People think Joe Jr. killed Jason. McBain's revenge for the system not giving his sister justice regarding Joe Jr. McBain and Jason are in this together. Not sure if Sam is. Jason is going into witness protection. Jason and McBain agree that McBain will look out for Daniel (formerly Victor Jr.).



Not this week, but the next, next one will acknowledge the force that was the late John Ingle as Edward Quartermaine. Most likely, the storyline will have Edward pass away.


----------



## JimSpence

At the very end of Friday's episode there was a closeup of Bernie talking to Sonny on the phone.

I didn't see the gun go into the water.

Edit after watching the end online.
Well I thought he talked to Sonny, but in review he was talking to Jason about the money. 
I still think it was Joe Jr that shot Jason, then Duke showed up.

Hopefully, Monday's episode will clear this up.


----------



## JimSpence

I hate it when they show more details the next day.
Joe Jr shoots Bernie.
Jason shoots Joe Jr and kicks the Joe's gun away, but not into the water.
I think Duke retrieved that gun and shoots Jason.
Duke shoves Jason into the water.
Then while Duke is talking with the injured Joe, Bernie has called Sonny and tells him about pier 52.
Then Duke shoots Bernie again.

I'll quit now as I'm still trying get everything that happened straight.
The writers are certainly moving things along at the quick pace.


----------



## MLR930

Anyone else's TiVo not record today? Checked my recording history and it didn't record because the episode had the same info listed as yesterday. I'm glad I switched to Fios and now have Soapnet.


----------



## hummingbird_206

MLR930 said:


> Anyone else's TiVo not record today? Checked my recording history and it didn't record because the episode had the same info listed as yesterday. I'm glad I switched to Fios and now have Soapnet.


Yep, didn't record for me on 2 different TiVos.


----------



## JimSpence

Thank goodness for the ABC website.

So how long before Jason shows up, either dead or alive?


----------



## Johncv

For your info:

Maurice Benard (Sonny) may have been overheard telling a fan recently that hes not sure hes going to stay on with the soap. This lends more credence to the rumor that TPTB are planning to rebuild OLTL on the bones of GH.

Richard Steinmetz (Joe Jr.) wasnt supposed to end this way. But because of Steve Burton (Jason) leaving the show, TPTB had to revise the story to accommodate his exit, which impacted Steinmetzs story, unfortunately. The actor wouldve loved to have stayed and explored his characters relationships, especially with Connie (they never really got into it). His immediate co-stars regretted his early departure as well. A lot of people told me they were unhappy I was leaving, like Erik Valdez (Trey), my on-screen son, and Kelly Sullivan (Kate/Connie). It doesnt change anything, but it makes me feel good. _Soap Opera Digest_


----------



## JimSpence

Hmmm, Somehow I think Duke has gotten into the act to save Jason.
Afterall he's been working in the background for quite some time.


----------



## JimSpence

So, AJ (?) is alive and has been in hiding somewhere?
This can't be a recast for Jason as he didn't have any bullet holes in him.
I still suspect that Jason will be back (with another actor playing the part) after enough time has passed.
How long has Monica known about AJ?

On a lighter note, it looks like Maxie has put on a couple of pounds to fill out her face from her medical problem. 
She's still as ditsy as ever. 

Will Lulu and Dante go for a surrogate?


----------



## JimSpence

AJ was declared dead and then came back.
Then Dr. Weber hid the fact for how many years?
I wonder if Heather knew?

Sneaky how Todd divulged the DNA results.

Well, Tuesday should be interesting.


----------



## JimSpence

It was good to Jason again even if it was for Sam's hallucination.


----------



## RGM1138

I guess A.J. must have been on the rack, because this guy is about two feet taller than the last incarnation. He does somewhat resemble a beefy Jason though. He could have been his stand-in.

The old adage that evil never dies is true. Heather. is. alive. [Shudder]


----------



## JimSpence

I'm waiting for Helena to show up again.


----------



## craftassistant

Thursday's episode was great with AJ. Can't believe that Monica hid AJ all these years. geesh. Now at some point I remember that Jerry Jax mentioned something about AJ. 

any clue on why Duke has Robin hidden from Anna? 

i am totally loving Todd and his humor! I think he and Diane would be a great comedy act.


----------



## JimSpence

So the secret is out of the bag! That didn't take long.


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> So the secret is out of the bag! That didn't take long.


Yeah, usually they have them creeping around in the shadows for weeks. I much prefer this method..


----------



## Jstkiddn

AJ has had way too much botox!


----------



## hummingbird_206

I loved seeing Alan. I wish they'd bring him back from the dead.

The flashbacks are getting scary. They've had to zoom in way too much to change the SD shots into HD.


----------



## JimSpence

So ghosts age! Alan has lost weight and his hair has turned gray.

I need a little back story on AJ. I didn't start watching GH until the early 2000's or so and therefore didn't see the AJ story as it unfolded originally. I understand now, but the question I have is, is this incarnation of AJ consistent with the earlier one? I realize that the writers are trying to change him. I'd just like to hear what other's here think.

It seems that several story arcs are moving along so fast that there won't be anything left by Thanksgiving. I'm wondering who/what will by pulled out later.

Would Emily Q show up to give advice to AJ or whoever?

Loved seeing little Robin! And now Patrick is questioning whether she's alive.


----------



## stellie93

I don't remember much about the original AJ, but the idea that he's running off and letting people see him exactly as Monica told him not to and putting her reputation on the line as well as his own life--pretty much the same old AJ. Still seems to have his anger issues too. But he does seem to have stopped drinking, which was a big part of his problem back them.


----------



## stellie93

Ok, who is in the Duke mask? And how was he going to make love to Anna without her realizing he was wearing a mask?


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> Ok, who is in the Duke mask? And how was he going to make love to Anna without her realizing he was wearing a mask?


The good/bad news, the man behind the mask is...



Spoiler



Anders Hove may reprise his memorably villainous role of Cesar Faison soon, joining the classic GH gang. TPTB are pulling all the stops to make this happen for the Danish actor who may or may not need his expired green card renewed in a hurry. If this comes to pass, as planned, Faison and Helena will turn out to be the brains behind the Duke/Jerry/Joe Jr. operation. Once this falls into place, the rest of the rumors  weve heard about back when AMC/OLTL were predicted to be canceled  will come to pass, including GHs inevitable cancellation.


----------



## JimSpence

Hmmm, Duke shows up and sees Robin. In the course of the conversation Robin has doubts. And the doubts are realized as he takes off the Duke mask. Which now brings up, how could everyone in PC not notice the mask?

I loved the turn around at the hearing when it was stated that if the alternates where reversed then Connie should be brought up on the murder charges. I bet that Johnny will come forward and confess to the murders. When is anyone's guess.

How are they going to get out from the fact that Tracy is tied up in the boathouse?
Oops, Carly now knows about AJ. 

Dante and Lulu screwed up and by lying on the adoption application will be denied.

So what's left for them? Using a surrogate would work.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Hmmm, Duke shows up and sees Robin. In the course of the conversation Robin has doubts. And the doubts are realized as he takes off the Duke mask. Which now brings up, how could everyone in PC not notice the mask?
> 
> I loved the turn around at the hearing when it was stated that if the alternates where reversed then Connie should be brought up on the murder charges. I bet that Johnny will come forward and confess to the murders. When is anyone's guess.
> 
> How are they going to get out from the fact that Tracy is tied up in the boathouse?
> Oops, Carly now knows about AJ.
> 
> Dante and Lulu screwed up and by lying on the adoption application will be denied.
> 
> So what's left for them? Using a surrogate would work.


They did a lot of dumb stuff:

Let start with Robin, when she had doubts, after testing Duke she should have kept it to herself till she was back in Port Chuck. :down:

"Mission Impossible" mask alway work. 

Johnny should have been ahead of this when ask if Connie/Kate should be committed all he had to do was say: "Yes, your honer, I love my wife but, she crazy as a Coo Coo Clock and anything that comes out of her mouth cannot be trusted because she knows not who she is. She is a danger to herself and others. I now support having her committed. If it is determine by court appointed psychologist that she is indeed Connie she should be charge with the murder of Star Manning husband and child." :down:

AJ should turn himself in when Tracy found out, hire Dina now that it reveal that Carly set him up. :down:

Never lie on an application.  :down:


----------



## JimSpence

Okay, who the hell is that?
Okay I read the above spoiler but am still a little confused.

What's Sonny going to do when he finds out that AJ is alive?


----------



## stellie93

I didn't recognize Fason by name, but when I saw him I vaguely remembered him. So they use the guy who played Duke when the "mask" is on and the guy who played Fason (sp?) when it's off? You gotta love guys with cool accents. 

I don't get why they're making all this effort to make the show good--which it has been the last 6 months or so--just so they can cancel it?


----------



## hummingbird_206

I vaguely remember him. Here's what wikipedia cast list says



Spoiler



Cesar Faison (Anders Hove, 1990-92, 1999-2000, 2012-present) Enemy of Luke Spencer, Anna Devane, Sean Donely, and Robert Scorpio. Held Lucky Spencer captive on the orders of Helena Cassadine. His right-hand man was Jacques. Believed to have died twice-first on a boat with Anna and Robert, who were also presumed dead for a number of years, and then while escaping from the police on the docks in a boat which exploded. At the time of his presumed death in 2000, he was working for Helena. In the summer of 1993, Faison appeared on the ABC daytime series Loving. He also appeared on GH's daytime soap spinoff Port Charles in 1999.


----------



## allan

A plastic mask? Really?  I guess he figured he could make love wearing the mask and an ex-spy/police commisioner wouldn't suspect a thing! (though I suppose that's entirely plausible on this show  ) Am I evil for thinking the guy looks better in the mask? 

I agree that Robin royally screwed up, revealing that she was on to Fake Duke.


----------



## hummingbird_206

And Duke is really alive. 

Please, please, please, now bring back Alan. Oh, and Georgie, too.


----------



## caslu

You know I have been watching GH on and off for more years than I care to say and it has been really terrible for more than a decade now (so, I haven't watched much) but I have to say... it's really good right now and I can't wait for Scorpio to come back this week and make it even better. 

It's all loony and unbelievable, of course... but it's dang good stuff!


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> I didn't recognize Fason by name, but when I saw him I vaguely remembered him. So they use the guy who played Duke when the "mask" is on and the guy who played Fason (sp?) when it's off? You gotta love guys with cool accents.
> 
> I don't get why they're making all this effort to make the show good--which it has been the last 6 months or so--just so they can cancel it?


The canceling of GH is just speculation at this point. It was Katie Whathername and her producer who push ABC to keep GH as lead in to her show because she did not want the backlash that cause people to boycott the talk/cooking shows that replace the other soaps that were cancel. Keep in mind that producing a soap is expensive compare to a talk/cooking show. I will assume that GH save a lease a million dollars a year with Steve Burton (Jason) gone. If GH can keep ratting to justify the cost of producing the show and keep viewer tune in to Katie's show, ABC will keep it going.


----------



## JimSpence

I have a feeling that all of the actors are having fun with all of the twists happening on GH now.

As far as canceling GH, I'd think it might be better if it got renamed Port Charles as the hospital isn't really central to the show any longer.

What are the odds that Maxie would be the surrogate for Lulu and Dante.


----------



## JimSpence

Damn, the writers are moving the story arcs along at breakneck speed. 

Maxie and Spinelli getting back together?
AJ arrested. Will he be the catalyst that kills Edward?
When will Anna find out about faux Duke? How did he put that mask on so quickly?
When will Robin actually return to PC?
Will Michael's insistence about AJ alienate him from Sonny and Carly?
Robert Scorpio is back in town at Luke's direction. 
Is Jason alive or not?

And I wish Maxie would eat a sandwich.


----------



## JimSpence

So, two major points from today's episode.

The will was read and Heather did a good job of screwing over Tracy. 
How long will it be before the fraud is uncovered?

And Maxie has offered to be Lulu's surrogate (she hasn't yet agreed).
At first this would be perfect, but after the kid is born, Maxie would be a problem.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> So, two major points from today's episode.
> 
> The will was read and Heather did a good job of screwing over Tracy.
> How long will it be before the fraud is uncovered?
> 
> And Maxie has offered to be Lulu's surrogate (she hasn't yet agreed).
> At first this would be perfect, but after the kid is born, Maxie would be a problem.


First, not sure that Heather did anything to the will. Ed, last revenge.  The question now is who is going to run ELQ? 

Second, Maxie is and will alway be a problem.


----------



## allan

I could almost feel sorry for Tracy. Not quite, just almost.


----------



## JimSpence

Heather did find the Last Will and they showed it sticking out from the desk before she was caught trying to leave.

I suspect that there is something about that jar that will surprise Tracy.


----------



## stellie93

I love these writers!! I knew that the actor who played Lorenzo Alcazar was on OLtL, so I was happy that they were bringing him to GH (cause he's hot) but I figured we were just supposed to ignore the fact that he had been on GH before. No, they wrote it in. :up:
(He is coming to Gh, right?)


----------



## JimSpence

Gee, they're coming out of the wood works.

Lorenzo is back or is he? And Helena!!!!


----------



## caslu

In fact, so many characters are coming back that I have to wonder... what percentage of the current roster of characters have been presumed dead at one point or another on the show?


----------



## hummingbird_206

I would love it if Alcazar came back to GH!

I have read that 


Spoiler



Lucy Coe is coming back for the Nurse's Ball.


----------



## Johncv

caslu said:


> In fact, so many characters are coming back that I have to wonder... what percentage of the current roster of characters have been presumed dead at one point or another on the show?


Not only that the fun:

Lucy Coe returns to host the Nurses Ball for Sabrina, but she may also want her cosmetics company back and have to fight for it. 

The let call it the strange:

Three children from *Port Charles* will return (only two have been seen on GH before). Anyone have a clue who they are?


----------



## Johncv

Oh, you all realize that Helena own Shadybrook and another mental institution where Robin, Duke, and maybe some other people are being held. [insert evil laugher here]


----------



## allan

caslu said:


> In fact, so many characters are coming back that I have to wonder... what percentage of the current roster of characters have been presumed dead at one point or another on the show?


"In this town, nobody dies"

- Luke Spencer


----------



## JimSpence

Well, it's only Wednesday and things are moving along too fast for me to keep up.

So AJ has proof that Faison is alive. Anna now has doubts.
Molly freaks out about her manuscript being lost. What does Connie want with it? And who wiped Molly's computer?


----------



## stellie93

Yeah, did they show what happened to Boyfriend's copy? Hard to imagine a little genius like Molly wiping her only file and not having it backed up. I assume Connie will make a few changes and sell it as her novel. 

Lucy Coe coming in to help with the ball. :up:

So if Anna sees Fason and then Duke again, plastic surgery is out--plastic mask still in play. Does he really think he can make love to her without her realizing it's a mask? I'm waiting for them to bring the real Duke back.


----------



## JimSpence

I don't buy the explanation that Molly overwrote her manuscript on the computer. PC's don't work that way. She may have accidentally deleted it, but even then it can be recovered. Spinelli will come to the rescue here to prove that Connie didn't write it.

I'm hoping that Robin will show up since Anna is in Switzerland now.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> I don't buy the explanation that Molly overwrote her manuscript on the computer. PC's don't work that way. She may have accidentally deleted it, but even then it can be recovered. Spinelli will come to the rescue here to prove that Connie didn't write it.
> 
> I'm hoping that Robin will show up since Anna is in Switzerland now.


Too late, you can pre-order the book at Amazon: "Love in Maine" by Conni Falconeri. 

http://www.amazon.com/Love-Maine-Connie-Falconeri/dp/1401324894/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354220061&sr=8-1&keywords=Love+In+Maine......What

$10.19


----------



## JimSpence

What will Amazon do when it is revealed that Connie didn't write the novel?
I'm sure this will be revealed before the March 2013 release date.

I love the reviews by Kate Howard and Diane Miller.


----------



## hummingbird_206

JimSpence said:


> What will Amazon do when it is revealed that Connie didn't write the novel?
> I'm sure this will be revealed before the March 2013 release date.
> 
> I love the reviews by Kate Howard and Diane Miller.


Those were good, but I thought this one was the best.


> Connie Falconeri puts so much personality into her writing  its almost like she has two personalities!
> --Ron Carlivati, Professor of Creative Writing, Port Charles University


----------



## JimSpence

Oh, what will Sonny do when he hears that Connie stole Molly's book?


----------



## Johncv

There was no GH on Friday, is that going to be shown on Monday?


----------



## allan

Johncv said:


> There was no GH on Friday, is that going to be shown on Monday?


I hope so. I tried to record from the Soap Channel, but just got Thursday's again.


----------



## JimSpence

The ABC website mentioned that Friday's episode would be shown today, however, because of the programming change my DVR didn't record it. So off to the SD version on SoapNet.  Which is okay, since the pace of the story you can't afford to miss an episode.


----------



## JimSpence

Why did they let the doctor go when they caught her with the hypodermic needle outside of Duke's room?
Jerry has resurfaced!!! 
Will Robert survive?


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> The ABC website mentioned that Friday's episode would be shown today, however, because of the programming change my DVR didn't record it. So off to the SD version on SoapNet.  Which is okay, since the pace of the story you can't afford to miss an episode.


What programming change?? My TiVo record it just fine.


----------



## JimSpence

It was Monday's that didn't record because of the change in episode. 
I suspect that you are digging me because I no longer have a TiVo.


----------



## allan

JimSpence said:


> It was Monday's that didn't record because of the change in episode.
> I suspect that you are digging me because I no longer have a TiVo.


I do have a Tivo, but didn't get Monday's ep. Did record it from Soap Net.


----------



## JimSpence

Sam's my new hero. 
She spilt her proxy between Tracy and AJ so that she won't get caught up between the two for control of ELQ.

Oh goody, now I can try to follow Lucy's shenanigans.


----------



## Johncv

Who redecorated Maxie apartment?


----------



## JimSpence

Johncv said:


> Who redecorated Maxie apartment?


Spinelli!!!?


----------



## JimSpence

2013 isn't starting out very well is it?
When will the residents of PC ever learn to not drive on that stretch of road in bad weather?


----------



## stellie93

Yuck--Maxi had sex just hours after having a miscarriage? Maybe since she had only been pg 1 day it would be ok.....

Did I miss what happened with Anna and Robyn? We haven't seen them for weeks, have we?


----------



## caslu

stellie93 said:


> Did I miss what happened with Anna and Robyn? We haven't seen them for weeks, have we?


Yes..., strange how that storyline has just vanished after being on the front burner for most of November and December.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Spinelli!!!?


And you stand correct about the baby father.


----------



## stellie93

Ohhhh, I didn't even get that! So Maxi is never going to tell them, and of course now she's pregnant again. But the nasty doctor knows. She can probably be blackmailed somehow to keep her nastiness from Patrick.


----------



## hummingbird_206

stellie93 said:


> Did I miss what happened with Anna and Robyn? We haven't seen them for weeks, have we?





caslu said:


> Yes..., strange how that storyline has just vanished after being on the front burner for most of November and December.


I've missed a lot of eps lately, so I thought I just missed it. So Robert got stabbed with the needle and that was it? Did Anna ever see Robin?


----------



## Johncv

hummingbird_206 said:


> I've missed a lot of eps lately, so I thought I just missed it. So Robert got stabbed with the needle and that was it? Did Anna ever see Robin?


Anna never did see Robin. The evil doctor what-her-name turn her over to the master mind (drum roll) Jerry Jacks. No one die in Port Chuck.  That where the story line ended. My guess is that story line will resume during the March rating sweep.


----------



## JimSpence

How long will it be before Britt's lies are discovered?

I know it's a soap opera, but can we please eliminate the interruptions!
Poor Maxie, she's tried several times to tell Lulu and Dante about the miscarriage but is interrupted. The last one being a call from Luke and she tells him he's going to be a grandfather again. Did you see Maxie's expression? I really feel for Maxie. And now, Dante and Lulu are going to Turkey.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I hate the Patrick-Britt-Sabrina crap. Please, if we have to have Patrick around, at least bring Robin back.


----------



## stellie93

Robyn will be back--as soon as Patrick decides he loves Sabrina.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I loved Todd waving bye-bye to Johnny while being wheeled out on the gurney.


----------



## allan

WTF is up with Lucy Coe?


----------



## hummingbird_206

Other than Lucy being Lucy, not sure what you're asking.


----------



## allan

hummingbird_206 said:


> Other than Lucy being Lucy, not sure what you're asking.


Spoiled for those who haven't seen yesterday's (1/15) ep:



Spoiler



why did she wig out, call McBain a vampire, and stab him with a stake?


----------



## stellie93

Was it on Port Charles that the actors that play McBain and Sam were vampires? I forgot Lucy went there after GH. I thought it was all going to be tongue in cheek jokes until she stabbed him. I never actually saw any of that--was it out in the open in Port Charles? Newspaper headlines about vamps?


----------



## Jstkiddn

stellie93 said:


> Was it on Port Charles that the actors that play McBain and Sam were vampires? I forgot Lucy went there after GH. I thought it was all going to be tongue in cheek jokes until she stabbed him. I never actually saw any of that--was it out in the open in Port Charles? Newspaper headlines about vamps?


Yes, that's the one.


----------



## allan

stellie93 said:


> Was it on Port Charles that the actors that play McBain and Sam were vampires? I forgot Lucy went there after GH. I thought it was all going to be tongue in cheek jokes until she stabbed him. I never actually saw any of that--was it out in the open in Port Charles? Newspaper headlines about vamps?


I got the impression there was some kind of inside joke, which I missed because I quit watching GH in the 80s and didn't start again until last summer. But after the stabbing, I wondered if Lucy had inhaled too much of her cosmetics.


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> Was it on Port Charles that the actors that play McBain and Sam were vampires? I forgot Lucy went there after GH. I thought it was all going to be tongue in cheek jokes until she stabbed him. I never actually saw any of that--was it out in the open in Port Charles? Newspaper headlines about vamps?


Sorry some did not get this inside joke, but (to me) this was a blast from the past. I was ROTFWL and at Toddy trying to escape as a doctor and then having to treat Clab/McBain. Back to jail Toddy. Look like AJ will end up as Co-CEO. Let the games begin.


----------



## JimSpence

So Lucy Coe is really Buffy Summers!!!


----------



## allan

I feel sorry for Maxie! On a slight tangent, if that other girl ends up with Spinelli, she would be Ellie Spinelli!


----------



## JimSpence

So how many triangles do we have now?
There's Anna, Duke and Luke. What happens when Robert returns?
There's Sonny, Connie and Kate (sortof).
There's Spinelli, Maxie and Ellie. Along with Dante and Lulu.
And Patrick, Britt and Sabrina. What happens when Robin returns?

There's a lot of other stuff going on as well.
Like Tracy and AJ and Michael with ELQ control.

I'm wondering if there might be reset in the future!!!


----------



## JimSpence

I hope they don't drag out the Patrick/Sabrina story. 
When Emma said she didn't like Sabrina, I thought "out of the mouths of babes".

And Kristina taking a baseball bat to Connie. 

So will Tracy now go to jail?

Is Danny the Q heir that was talked about or is their yet another one out there.

I still think that Lila's jar of relish will be a factor in the fight over ELQ.
Why else bring it up a few times recently.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> I hope they don't drag out the Patrick/Sabrina story.
> When Emma said she didn't like Sabrina, I thought "out of the mouths of babes".
> 
> And Kristina taking a baseball bat to Connie.
> 
> So will Tracy now go to jail?
> 
> Is Danny the Q heir that was talked about or is their yet another one out there.
> 
> I still think that Lila's jar of relish will be a factor in the fight over ELQ.
> Why else bring it up a few times recently.


Danny is not the unknown Q heir, remember Sam divided their shares between AJ and Tracy. There another heir out there and I am still trying to think of who it could be. I think Ned's daughter is accounted for. Did Mary-May have any heirs or were they all killed off?  I do know that executive producer Frank Valentini isn't kidding around. He's already brought back veterans like Sean Kanan (A.J.) for Michael, Finola Hughes (Anna) for Robin and Patrick, and Lynn Herring (Lucy) for everybody, with great success. Now, Kin Shriner (Scott) is next in line to make a reappearance in a week or so, perhaps for Laura (who also returning) and his grown daughter Serena. Is Serena one of the heirs? Any long time viewer remember the "family tree" who are we missing?

I agree Lila' jar of relish will be a factor in the ELQ story. 

No, Tracy will not go to jail. AJ will just blackmail her into stepping down or making him Co-CEO. I think this is where the jar of relish will be a factor.


----------



## JimSpence

Going through the genealogy on Wikipedia I see that Franco had a daughter.
Could this be the long lost heir?


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> Going through the genealogy on Wikipedia I see that Franco had a daughter.
> Could this be the long lost heir?


Whaaaa? Really? I missed that!


----------



## stellie93

Good catch. I guess Franco was a Quartermaine. We don't know who this daughter is, do we? That was a bad way to word the will if you have kids all over the place like Edward did.


----------



## JimSpence

Here's the Wikipedia link for the Quartermaine genealogy.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quartermaine
See Sixth Generation, I don't believe she has been mentioned.
Her name is Lauren Frank.

The fifth generation shows a Celia Quartermaine.


----------



## Crobinzine

What about Edwards "other" son Jimmy Lee (forgot his last name)?


----------



## Jstkiddn

Crobinzine said:


> What about Edwards "other" son Jimmy Lee (forgot his last name)?


Holt. Jimmy Lee Holt.


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> Going through the genealogy on Wikipedia I see that Franco had a daughter.
> Could this be the long lost heir?


Do we have to spoilerize things in this thread? I wouldn't think it would be necessary, but I would hate to have the spoiler police come down on me so just in case. (Video of conversation Franco had with Carly)



Spoiler



I think you've solved it! :up: Someone has posted the clip on YouTube where Franco mentioned her. I couldn't figure out why Carly would know anything about it, but this explains it.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Again spoilerized, but this is really just a theory that a friend of mine IRL has come up with:



Spoiler



She thinks that Carly is going to adopt this child of Franco's because it's Jason's niece. To make things even more fun and interesting, this would give Carly control over the child's ELQ shares.


----------



## JimSpence

Too many new characters showing up on GH.
I'm having trouble keeping them all straight, although it looks like one of them didn't last long.

The plots are all merging together like a bowl of spaghetti.


----------



## allan

The Britch is busted!


----------



## JimSpence

So, will Kate finally emerge?


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Too many new characters showing up on GH.
> I'm having trouble keeping them all straight, although it looks like one of them didn't last long.
> 
> The plots are all merging together like a bowl of spaghetti.


But most of the characters are old ones....with the real actors/actresses playing them (no Duke Lavery plastic surgery, the *real* AJ, etc.).

Easy for vets to keep up. Sometimes hard to remember who knew who when, though.

In fact, the old characters showing up again is why I started watching again. I hated the show about a year ago or so.


----------



## stellie93

Me too--it's been really good the last 6 months or so and it's nice seeing former characters. 

But what about the vampire thing? At first I thought it was just an inside joke when Sam and "Caleb" were familiar to each other. Now it looks like we're getting into this for real. I never watched Port Charles when the vampires were on it--this could be good or really cheesy. 

I assume the kid didn't kill his mother since the weapon--whatever it is--was in the backpack when he left. What about his "flowers for the dead" thing? Did Manning do it and he doesn't know it? Or is he really evil? And why didn't he just bite her and make her a vampire?


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> Me too--it's been really good the last 6 months or so and it's nice seeing former characters.
> 
> But what about the vampire thing? At first I thought it was just an inside joke when Sam and "Caleb" were familiar to each other. Now it looks like we're getting into this for real. I never watched Port Charles when the vampires were on it--this could be good or really cheesy.
> 
> I assume the kid didn't kill his mother since the weapon--whatever it is--was in the backpack when he left. What about his "flowers for the dead" thing? Did Manning do it and he doesn't know it? Or is he really evil? And why didn't he just bite her and make her a vampire?


I am also enjoy the return of former characters Lucy, Doc, and AJ. But I also like the new characters from OLTL Star and Toddy. Todd receiving all the good one liners, like the exchange between Lucy and Todd responded with Ding-Dongs have an expiration date?

The Vampire/PC story is cheesy (but good cheese) and cannot wait to see how the story enfold. Did the entire events of Port Chuck take place only in Lucys mind? Is someone framing McBain to make him look like a vampire/killer? Also, is the kid McBain son?


----------



## allan

So far, I like this vampire storyline. But if it's not handled right, it could very easily suck.


----------



## JimSpence

Since they seem to be making a lot of Maxie losing the baby, I'm wondering if she really did.
This could be a ploy by Britch for some yet unknown reason.


----------



## hummingbird_206

lol, Britch!


----------



## RGM1138

Johncv said:


> I am also enjoy the return of former characters Lucy, Doc, and AJ. But I also like the new characters from OLTL Star and Toddy. Todd receiving all the good one liners, like the exchange between Lucy and Todd responded with Ding-Dongs have an expiration date?
> 
> The Vampire/PC story is cheesy (but good cheese) and cannot wait to see how the story enfold. Did the entire events of Port Chuck take place only in Lucys mind? Is someone framing McBain to make him look like a vampire/killer? Also, is the kid McBain son?


Well, if you remember, when last we saw the denizens of PC, it was Rafe and Alison's wedding. And she was pregnant with Caleb's child.

Make of that, what you will.

(I would have spoilerized, but I don't think anyone is ever gonna see PC again).


----------



## JimSpence

It's becoming very evident to me that I need more backstory of what happened on PC.

A quick synopsis from all of you in the know would be helpful. 

I read the Wikipedia article but it was a bit sketchy.


----------



## RGM1138

Man, that's a looooong story. It was a normal spinoff from GH, but at some point, went all Goth. The start of that is kinda hazy, I think somebody rode off on his motorcycle and was bit by a vampire. The part relevant to GH is: Sam/Livvie was "Doc" and Lucy's daughter. A priest (McBain) was actually a vampire. Over the seasons he pursued Livvie and they became a couple. Then she killed him. He came back disguised as a rock star. A vampire slayer came to town who turned out to be an angel. His name was Rafe. He married Livvie's friend Alison, but she became pregnant by Caleb/McBain.

And there were other spooks, spirits and goblins.


----------



## stellie93

What is the ring Lucy mentioned? I loved the scene where she was explaining it all to Heather.


----------



## JimSpence

Thanks Bob,
I tried to read through the TV.com episodes, but that wasn't too good either.
Hopefully, they will sprinkle in the back story when necessary.

Found this http://soapcentral.com/pc/whoswho/index.php and read about Livvie.

I'd like to watch PC from the beginning. Netflix doesn't have it.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Thanks Bob,
> I tried to read through the TV.com episodes, but that wasn't too good either.
> Hopefully, they will sprinkle in the back story when necessary.
> 
> Found this http://soapcentral.com/pc/whoswho/index.php and read about Livvie.
> 
> I'd like to watch PC from the beginning. Netflix doesn't have it.


Is it on SoapNet?

You could use Vuze and bit them.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> Thanks Bob,
> I tried to read through the TV.com episodes, but that wasn't too good either.
> Hopefully, they will sprinkle in the back story when necessary.
> 
> Found this http://soapcentral.com/pc/whoswho/index.php and read about Livvie.
> 
> I'd like to watch PC from the beginning. Netflix doesn't have it.


No problem. PC was complicated. They ran a new "book" every six months and brought in and released characters rapidly. After awhile it just became surreal.

When they first started making references to McBain being a vampire, I thought it was just a nod and wink to previous viewers of PC. Now, it looks like they're really pushing this storyline, bringing in several of the former characters. I'm not sure they can pull this off.

Soapnet used to carry reruns of PC but they haven't done so for years now.


----------



## JimSpence

I'm having a hard time keeping the "normal" story arcs straight, so now I have to get my mind wrapped around "vampires".


----------



## aadam101

You can catch some Youtube clips of PC. I don't think you will find full episodes anywhere. Given the telenovela format, I would think these are easier to rewatch. It's too bad that ABC doesn't have them on the website.


----------



## JimSpence

From the sublime to the ridiculous.

Vampires and pickle relish.


----------



## stellie93

Scotty! 

I never know when people are coming back unless I see it here, so I'm usually surprised. I love all the old characters, but it makes me nervous--is it about to be canceled?


----------



## JimSpence

Maybe an asteroid will hit Port Charles and end this rush through the story arcs.

I still think all of the focus on Maxie's baby is leading us to the reveal that Maxie really didn't miscarry and is still carrying Lulu and Dante's baby. Afterall, what doctor told Maxie about the miscarriage?


----------



## Jstkiddn

stellie93 said:


> Scotty!
> 
> I never know when people are coming back unless I see it here, so I'm usually surprised. I love all the old characters, but it makes me nervous--is it about to be canceled?


I'm just assuming its because of the 50th anniversary.


----------



## JimSpence

It is also February sweeps (ends on the 27th), but, then the May sweeps period starts on April 25th. 

We haven't seen much on the Robin story arc recently.
Maybe, this will be in the next sweeps period.


----------



## TonyD79

Jstkiddn said:


> I'm just assuming its because of the 50th anniversary.


Some of it, but I think a lot of it is the change in production head in early 2012.


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> Scotty!
> 
> I never know when people are coming back unless I see it here, so I'm usually surprised. I love all the old characters, but it makes me nervous--is it about to be canceled?


To blow your mind Bobby Spencer is also retuning. The new PTB is also in talks with Richer Dean Anderson (McGyver) to resume the role of Jack Webber. Also, a new actor will take over the role of Eton, this may the person that Lara is talking to on the phone. The PTB want to bring back Lucky and Nick, but may have to use new actors. Look for old faces to show up at Nurses Ball. The Robin story line is supposed to resume in late March/April. The only monkey wrench here is that we may lose Todd, Star and McBain, because the characters are part of OLTL which was sold to another production company and they want to do an on line version of OLTL, so the actors may have to leave and then come back in new roles. There no talk of cancellation the ratting are at all time high.

Now, Kate back, so she going to pretend to be Connie.


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> Scotty!
> 
> I never know when people are coming back unless I see it here, so I'm usually surprised. I love all the old characters, but it makes me nervous--is it about to be canceled?


Scott and Lara back together, now let get Luke and Tracy back together. :up::up::up:


----------



## allan

Johncv said:


> To blow your mind Bobby Spencer is also retuning. The new PTB is also in talks with Richer Dean Anderson (McGyver) to resume the role of Jack Webber. Also, a new actor will take over the role of Eton, this may the person that Lara is talking to on the phone. The PTB want to bring back Lucky and Nick, but may have to use new actors. Look for old faces to show up at Nurses Ball. The Robin story line is supposed to resume in late March/April. The only monkey wrench here is that we may lose Todd, Star and McBain, because the characters are part of OLTL which was sold to another production company and they want to do an on line version of OLTL, so the actors may have to leave and then come back in new roles. There no talk of cancellation the ratting are at all time high.
> 
> Now, Kate back, so she going to pretend to be Connie.


I'm glad there are no plans for cancellation. I'll hate to lose Todd, but have mixed feeling about McBain. His latest storyline kind of - sucks.


----------



## stellie93

allan said:


> I'm glad there are no plans for cancellation. I'll hate to lose Todd, but have mixed feeling about McBain. His latest storyline kind of - sucks.


I see what you did there. 

Actually I think McBain is much better at acting creepy than acting normal. Once the vampire thing is over, I wouldn't mind losing him. Todd is awesome.


----------



## Crobinzine

Johncv said:


> To blow your mind Bobby Spencer is also retuning. The new PTB is also in talks with Richer Dean Anderson (McGyver) to resume the role of Jack Webber. Also, a new actor will take over the role of Eton, this may the person that Lara is talking to on the phone. The PTB want to bring back Lucky and Nick, but may have to use new actors. Look for old faces to show up at Nurses Ball. The Robin story line is supposed to resume in late March/April. The only monkey wrench here is that we may lose Todd, Star and McBain, because the characters are part of OLTL which was sold to another production company and they want to do an on line version of OLTL, so the actors may have to leave and then come back in new roles. There no talk of cancellation the ratting are at all time high.
> 
> Now, Kate back, so she going to pretend to be Connie.


I think he was "Jeff" Webber, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Johncv

Crobinzine said:


> I think he was "Jeff" Webber, if I remember correctly.


You are correct it Jeff Webber.


----------



## RGM1138

I'm a little behind in my viewing, but kudos to Caleb for (hopefully) offing Heather. I almost blew Pepsi out my nose when he spat on the water.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> I'm a little behind in my viewing, but kudos to Caleb for (hopefully) offing Heather. I almost blew Pepsi out my nose when he spat on the water.


But, No one really dies in Port Chuck.


----------



## JimSpence

Johncv said:


> But, No one really "dies" in Port Chuck.





Spoiler



Right you are!


----------



## allan

Spoiler from yesterday, just in case someone's late watching:



Spoiler



I can't believe McBain had him and Lucy split up while searching for McVamp. Hasn't he seen any of the relevant shows/movies?


----------



## Johncv

I almost spit up in my wine, when Frisco, after meeting Spinelli, with a cold ices stare remark That the father of MY grand-child. You could see the screen frost up.


----------



## Johncv

It keep getting better!!! 










http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/03/05/general-hospital-vanessa-and-jax/?xid=email-top25-today-%27General+Hospital%27+brings+back+Brenda+and+Jax+%2D%2D+EXCLUSIVE


----------



## JimSpence

Lots in store according to Daytime Confidential concerning GH.
http://daytimeconfidential.zap2it.com/tags/general-hospital
Stay away if you don't want to be spoiled.


----------



## allan

JimSpence said:


> Lots in store according to Daytime Confidential concerning GH.
> http://daytimeconfidential.zap2it.com/tags/general-hospital
> Stay away if you don't want to be spoiled.


Argh! To click or not to click. I'll probably be thinking about this all day now.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Casting spoiler


Spoiler



Actress who plays Lulu (Julie Berman) didn't re-up her contract. Bummer, I like her a lot. Sounds like the role will be recast.


----------



## JimSpence

Spoiler



Click the link above to find out who will take over the role of LuLu.


----------



## JimSpence

Okay, can we please get the writers into rehab.

They are obviously snorting something.


----------



## Johncv

hummingbird_206 said:


> Casting spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Actress who plays Lulu (Julie Berman) didn't re-up her contract. Bummer, I like her a lot. Sounds like the role will be recast.


This not new news, Julie Marie Berman (Lulu) filmed her final GH scenes February 26. She left the show that gave her two Daytime Emmys in order to spread her wings. This is what she told the magazine staff: I always have a desire to grow and challenge myself in other mediums. And there are enough reasons now that my gut is telling me this is the right time to finally let go of GH. Berman actually quit last July, about four months before her contract due date. TPTB talked her into sticking around a few more months. Shell miss the soaps 50th anniversary in April, but maybe not her character, as its going to be recast. I am going to miss Brandon Barash (Johnny) who also did not re-new his contract.


----------



## Johncv

Steve Burton (ex-Jason) is now on the Y&R playing the part of Dylan,


----------



## stellie93

Why leave one soap for another?


----------



## MLR930

stellie93 said:


> Why leave one soap for another?


More money maybe?


----------



## Jstkiddn

Can we please be done with the Connie/Kate storyline?


----------



## JimSpence

Jstkiddn said:


> Can we please be done with the Connie/Kate storyline?


Probably won't happen. I read a speculation somewhere that another alternate may soon appear. :down:


----------



## allan

Jstkiddn said:


> Can we please be done with the Connie/Kate storyline?


^This!



JimSpence said:


> Probably won't happen. I read a speculation somewhere that another alternate may soon appear. :down:


Ugh!


----------



## Johncv

allan said:


> ^This!
> 
> Ugh!


Not only that, Docs evil twin will return.


----------



## Johncv

Carly going to reveal the missing Q to AJ.


----------



## JimSpence

I still think Maxie is still carrying Lulu and Dante's baby.
Knowing that Dr, Britch is known to be devious.

Raise you hand if you are as confused as I am with all of the story arcs that have developed.

Port Charles is getting so crowded that they are bumping into each other more than ever.


----------



## marksman

Relish!


----------



## Johncv

Look like the story line(s) will move to the relish, Connie v Kate, Lucy v everyone, and the return of Jax and Brenda. Because, cross-overs Michael Easton (John), Kristen Alderson (Starr), and Roger Howarth (Todd) have to vacate GH on-screen as of the week of March 18, in order to return as ordered to Prospect Park's online reboot of their canceled soap, OLTL. It's a licensing rights issue. As I understand it when their contract is up with Prospect Park's they will be able to return to GH, but not as John, Starr, and Todd. Sound like the mysterious phone calls Todd receiving will be the "out" for all of them.  Will be interesting to see what happen on Monday, not sure what "vacate on-screen" mean. Sound like it only going to be for four weeks.

http://www.soapoperanetwork.com/2013/03/revised-oltl-cast-list-includes-contracts-for-shenaz-treasury-and-roger-howarth#more-20690

Is anyone going "pay" money to watch soaps online??

On Wednesday, February 27, the casts of "All My Children" and "One Life to Live" gathered together for a photo shoot at the Sleepy Hollow Country Club in Sleepy Hollow, NY. With photography by Chapman Baehler and styling by "Fashion Police" co-host George Kotsiopoulos, both shows premiere Monday, April 29 at 12:00 PM ET on *Hulu, Hulu Plus and iTunes*.


----------



## JimSpence

The above link didn't work for me, but if you remove the "#more-20690" part this is what I get. 
http://www.soapoperanetwork.com/201...ntracts-for-shenaz-treasury-and-roger-howarth


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> The above link didn't work for me, but if you remove the "#more-20690" part this is what I get.
> http://www.soapoperanetwork.com/201...ntracts-for-shenaz-treasury-and-roger-howarth


Sorry, my bad, should have tested it. That the correct page.

Now, would you or anyone here, pay money to watch a soap? It only going to be a haft-hour (in my mind that already kill it). Will be interesting to see what iTunes end up charging for it. Prospect Parks shooting 40 episodes, so if PP charge $1.00 each that $40.00. Forget Hulu I would not pay anything to watch commercials. This might work better if were done on Netflex like House of Cards


----------



## JimSpence

Now that was an interesting week.

Britt's mother is the nurse that is keeping Robin. Does this foresee a return of Robin?

So they have set up the exit of a few characters for the Web based soap.

And I suspect when they finally find Lulu that is when the recast will take place.

Oh BTW, I still think Maxie is carrying Lulu's kid.

And Bobbie and Nikolas are back.


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> Oh BTW, I still think Maxie is carrying Lulu's kid.


I do, too. I know it's a soap opera but it's just too far beyond the scope of belief that a woman can miscarry a baby and then get pregnant almost immediately. What was it..same day? Next day?

Not going to happen.


----------



## JimSpence

So, Nikolas gets into town and is immediately shot.
So was he in town to help find Lulu or was he going to reveal Robin's whereabouts?
Britt's mother is real winner. Right up there with Helena.


----------



## MLR930

Damnit Milo don't you know it's rude to ask a woman out infront of another dude? Now this is going to get drawn out even more.


----------



## JimSpence

But, this gives Sabrina another choice so that Patrick can possibly get back together with Robin.


----------



## JimSpence

So ABC is pulling out all of the stops for sweeps.
And blew the budget with the outside and helicopter shots.


----------



## JimSpence

Startiing tonight at 10 ET.
List of episodes being shown.
50th Anniversary


----------



## aadam101

JimSpence said:


> Startiing tonight at 10 ET.
> List of episodes being shown.
> 50th Anniversary


Does anyone still have SoapNet? It's been gone from my lineup for a long time.


----------



## Jstkiddn

aadam101 said:


> Does anyone still have SoapNet? It's been gone from my lineup for a long time.


I have cable and me too. I thought the entire channel changed to some kids channel....but I have a friend with Dish and she still has it.


----------



## JimSpence

DirecTV ch 262


----------



## JimSpence

So, is anyone watching the 50th anniversary marathon?

I think they've done a good job picking which episodes to show. They allow those who are late to the GH game to learn the back story on many of the characters. It's also fun to see the characters in the early years. Robin is so cute. And, my how the years haven't been good to many of them.


----------



## MLR930

JimSpence said:


> So, is anyone watching the 50th anniversary marathon?
> 
> I think they've done a good job picking which episodes to show. They allow those who are late to the GH game to learn the back story on many of the characters. It's also fun to see the characters in the early years. Robin is so cute. And, my how the years haven't been good to many of them.


I watched a few of them, the only thing I didn't like was that they ended with a cliffhanger but the next episode wasn't the outcome of the previous one. Left me wanting more.


----------



## JimSpence

Yeah, I hear you there. I just watched to see the characters and get a little insight into their personality. If you want to see how the cliffhangers end, you need to watch ALL episodes from day 1. All 50 years worth.


----------



## allan

JimSpence said:


> So, is anyone watching the 50th anniversary marathon?
> 
> I think they've done a good job picking which episodes to show. They allow those who are late to the GH game to learn the back story on many of the characters. It's also fun to see the characters in the early years. Robin is so cute. And, my how the years haven't been good to many of them.


This week, I haven't even had time to watch the CURRENT stuff!


----------



## stellie93

The guy who plays Alan Q has been back as a ghost several times and always looks a little chubby. This time he's thin. Hope he isn't sick.


----------



## TonyD79

I liked the marathon but I would've hoped they out together a primer on the characters instead. Talking heads. Graphics. Video clips. Showing backstory of today's characters. They could dedicate one day a week or 15 minutes a day to that for however long it took and brought on new viewers or refreshes old ones.


----------



## JimSpence

stellie93 said:


> The guy who plays Alan Q has been back as a ghost several times and always looks a little chubby. This time he's thin. Hope he isn't sick.


You do realize that Alan Q. in this marathon is from years ago, right?


TonyD79 said:


> I liked the marathon but I would've hoped they out together a primer on the characters instead. Talking heads. Graphics. Video clips. Showing backstory of today's characters. They could dedicate one day a week or 15 minutes a day to that for however long it took and brought on new viewers or refreshes old ones.


You can get some back story on the characters here.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_General_Hospital_cast_members


----------



## stellie93

JimSpence said:


> You do realize that Alan Q. in this marathon is from years ago, right?


No--what???? I mean on Tuesday's episode.


----------



## JimSpence

I knew this would happen. We're crossing timelines.

I actually haven't watched Tuesday's episode yet.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> You do realize that Alan Q. in this marathon is from years ago, right?
> 
> You can get some back story on the characters here.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_General_Hospital_cast_members


I don't need it.

I was talking about drawing new viewers in and making it a better celebration of the last 50 years. If Doctor Who can do it, GH can.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> No--what???? I mean on Tuesday's episode.


I actually thought he looked better than he has in years. Go look at the very early Alan and try to match him up to the bloated guy who raised Emily. Hard to do.


----------



## JimSpence

Now this past week was wild. I still think the writers are smokin' something.

And, if I may be so bold, Sabrina is looking good. What's going to happen when Robin finally shows up? 

Now we need to get back to finding Lulu and Dante. It looks like Helena has been written off. Or has she?\

Really liked that Sam didn't want to dance.


----------



## Crobinzine

I'm starting to like the actress that plays Britt.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxMjoR7R-JU[/media]


----------



## stellie93

She sure doesn't look much like her parents--Faison and nasty German woman.


----------



## JimSpence

Well, they say that sometimes looks can skip a generation.

So now we see the NEW Lulu. So, how long before she gets her memory back?

Speculation, spoilerized just for the hell of it.


Spoiler



I think it will be Dr Britt that brings back Robin.


Also, is Stavros and Helena really gone? It seemed that Stavros was going to bring back his mother like she did with him. But, now that he's in the deep freeze, that looks unlikely. However, there's Britt's mother.


----------



## stellie93

You'd think there would be a very precise way to put people in and out of the frozen state. And didn't the thermometer say -200 C or something ridiculously cold? Still, Stavros was frozen before and they revived him, so who knows? 

I refuse to feel sorry for Britt-- I don't care how nasty her parents are.


----------



## JimSpence

Johnny Z showed up on last night's episode of "Bones" as a male stripper.
Forgot to mention that he was the killer.


----------



## JimSpence

So Conte shows up. 
I have to say that there are large ears in PC.

I think Britt is faking it and is saying she'll get an abortion in order to put stress on Patrick. 

How long before Lulu remembers?


----------



## hummingbird_206

I haven't been watching for a few weeks. Did Brenda and Michael really have sex? Eeewwwwwww.


----------



## Johncv

I will bet that the two web shows will die real fast. Let hope so, then we can have Toddy and Star back on GH. :roll eyes:

http://theclicker.today.com/_news/2013/04/19/17824031-oltl-amc-producer-sues-abc-for-allegedly-hindering-relaunch?lite

You would think P Park would have made a deal with Netflex, instead of iTunes or the stupid Hula.


----------



## Jstkiddn

hummingbird_206 said:


> I haven't been watching for a few weeks. Did Brenda and Michael really have sex? Eeewwwwwww.


Michael got really drunk and woke up in Brenda's bed the next morning. That said, I don't think they really had sex. Michael was too drunk to remember and Brenda hasn't really said....so it's not clear.

I don't think they did. Everyone (including Michael) is assuming they did and Brenda isn't saying. I think for whatever reason she's letting everyone just assume they did.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Jstkiddn said:


> Michael got really drunk and woke up in Brenda's bed the next morning. That said, I don't think they really had sex. Michael was too drunk to remember and Brenda hasn't really said....so it's not clear.
> 
> I don't think they did. Everyone (including Michael) is assuming they did and Brenda isn't saying. I think for whatever reason she's letting everyone just assume they did.


Whew, I was hoping it was something like that. Just seemed too out of character for Brenda. Though letting eveyone think it happened just to tweak Carly is exactly something Brenda would do. Especially since it sounds like Carly walked in and just assumed that Brenda had seduced her baby boy.


----------



## stellie93

I don't believe they had coverage of the Boston thing on all afternoon Friday. It was 9 p.m. when they found the guy--they had nothing new to say before that.

Is Brenda sticking around? It would be nice to have Todd back. Starr is optional. It would be hard to have her come back and explain why she treated Michael so bad. It was out of character for her.


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> I don't believe they had coverage of the Boston thing on all afternoon Friday. It was 9 p.m. when they found the guy--they had nothing new to say before that.
> 
> Is Brenda sticking around? It would be nice to have Todd back. Starr is optional. It would be hard to have her come back and explain why she treated Michael so bad. It was out of character for her.


Friday episode will be on Monday due to the Boston thing. You will not miss anything. 

Just guessing here but I think what will happen is the Michael will get another phone call from Starr in LA and we will have Michael+Starr storyline in LA. Todd will return to fight will Connie over the publishing company.


----------



## MLR930

stellie93 said:


> I don't believe they had coverage of the Boston thing on all afternoon Friday. It was 9 p.m. when they found the guy--they had nothing new to say before that.
> 
> Is Brenda sticking around? It would be nice to have Todd back. Starr is optional. It would be hard to have her come back and explain why she treated Michael so bad. It was out of character for her.


I am sooo sorry that the safety of everyone in my home state was such an inconvenience to you. :down:


----------



## stellie93

If they had had 1 tiny bit of new information that we hadn't all heard already (yes, I have been paying attention, and I sympathize with those who were holed up in their homes) I would have been happy to hear it. They did not.


----------



## allan

stellie93 said:


> I don't believe they had coverage of the Boston thing on all afternoon Friday. It was 9 p.m. when they found the guy--they had nothing new to say before that.
> 
> Is Brenda sticking around? It would be nice to have Todd back. Starr is optional. It would be hard to have her come back and explain why she treated Michael so bad. It was out of character for her.


Speaking of the preemption, I noticed that my SP wasn't going to pick up this Monday's ep because it's really Friday's. I had to add it.


----------



## Johncv

GH fans a new soap is about to begin....this from SoapZone

Prospect Park and Walt Disney Co./ABC havent been able to work out a mutually agreeable system of co-existence after months of haggling. The result is a lengthy, exacting, $25-million lawsuit, which was filed by Prospect Park against Disney/ABC at the L.A. Superior Court last Thursday for breach of contract. Prospect Park is asking for a jury trial.

The lawsuit verbiage goes so far as to accuse ABC of sabotage. Regardless of how successful Prospect may be, the fact remains that ABC did not deliver what it promised, Prospect did not get what it paid for, and Prospect is now entitled to recover millions of dollars in damages for ABCs egregious conduct, read the suit.

The problem mainly came to a head when neither party could arrive at a consensus on what to do about several of OLTLs licensed characters, on loan temporarily to GH for the cross-overs. According to Prospect Parks lawsuit, ABC was supposed to give these characters back for the online OLTL launch. Everything came to a head, supposedly, when ABC planned to bring back Starrs Kristen Alderson, Todds Roger Howarth, and Johns Michael Easton to GH starting May 10, reportedly as new characters. Not good enough for Prospect Park.

According to an April 18th Deadline report by Nellie Andreeva and Dominic Patten, ABC made returning to OLTL tougher for the cross-over actors by offering some of them long-term contracts (gainful employment). The suit says that, despite having the characters on a temporary basis, ABC signed the actors playing them in long-term deals, making their return to OLTL difficult and effectively removing any incentive for them to do so. (Howarth recently made a short-term deal with Prospect Park to do a stint on OLTL before returning to GH.)

Furthermore, according to the lawsuit, Prospect Park was supposed to be consulted on how ABC wrote the borrowed OLTL characters based on their agreement. Alas, ABC for over a year did not honor that part of the agreement, the suit continued.

Apparently, ABC not only killed off OLTLs Hope and Cole, but destroyed Tomas so completely on GH  hinting that he could be Lorenzo Alcazar in hiding  that itd be tough for Prospect Park to revive him for fans, the suit alleges. And Tomas wasnt even among the seven, borrowed, licensed OLTL characters in question.

If that werent bad enough, Prospect Parks lawsuit claims ABC wouldnt let go of OLTL and AMC URLs (onelifetolive.com and allmychildren.com) for use, also based on the licensing agreement. These URLs are not only critical to establishing public awareness for the re-launch, but they are part of the rights paid for by Prospect. The lawsuit also claims that ABC recently threatened not to air ads for OLTL because they feature an actor who is now playing a new role on GH. Prospect Park claims that it made repeated overtures to ABC to resolve these issues amicably, which were rebuffed by the network.

ABC reps would not comment on the lawsuits allegations.

So, because of all of this crap, say good-by to Todd, Star and John...

Starting May 10, three of the most popular OLTL actors will come back to GH but in different, new roles  to ostensibly accommodate Prospect Parks licensing agreement with ABC. (We know how well that turned out.) The guesses are on as to who Michael Easton (John), Roger Howarth (Todd), and Kristen Alderson (Starr) will play next. At Daytime Dish (April 18), theyre saying Alderson will surface as Scottys daughter, Serena, and already filmed some scenes with Kin Shriner, where she feuds with him over marrying Laura Eastons going to be the twin of serial killer Steven Clay/Caleb Morley  or maybe Robert Scorpios long-lost son and Howarth will be the long-lost son of Tony Cassadine and Alexandria Quartermaine, Alexander  or, if you believe another DD post, Franklyn (no wonder Heather had a soft spot for Todd).


----------



## JimSpence

So how will Michael react to "Starr's" return as someone different?
Or will they just gloss over the fact that she looks like Starr?

I've had a hard time trying to keep track of all of the new characters on GH recently.
Now it will be even harder.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> So how will Michael react to "Starr's" return as someone different?
> Or will they just gloss over the fact that she looks like Starr?
> 
> I've had a hard time trying to keep track of all of the new characters on GH recently.
> Now it will be even harder.


The writers could do what you suggest, bring the actress back as Scott's daughter and hook her up with Michael.

Michael Easton (John) as the twin of serial killer Steven Clay/Caleb Morley I could see.

Roger Howarth (Todd) as the long-lost son of Tony Cassadine and Alexandria Quartermaine is way before my time. Can anyone give details on Tony Cassadine, Alexandria Quartermaine? The "long-lost son" and how Heather fix in with this?. Also if Howarth return as a son of a Quartermaine he would now have clame to part of ELQ and voting shares along with Franco's daughter.

Are you more confuse Jim.


----------



## RGM1138

Dammit! I was unable to record several weeks worth of shows cuz I was away from home for most of April. I caught pieces of live eps with the "A-Team" rescuing Lulu. And parts of Brenda/Sonny/Carly. I see they even brought back Stavro-sickle!

I checked ABC/Soap and they only have 4/22 through 4/26. Does anyone know of a place that would have eps from the 1st of April through the 22nd? 

BTW, NOT liking NuLulu.


----------



## JimSpence

You can read the synopsis of episodes here.
http://www.tvrage.com/General_Hospital_US/episodes/1065287838
And watch if you want to sign up with Hulu?

and yes, my head hurts.

It's going to take some time for me to get used to the new Lulu.
Maybe, it will get better once her memory returns.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> Dammit! I was unable to record several weeks worth of shows cuz I was away from home for most of April. I caught pieces of live eps with the "A-Team" rescuing Lulu. And parts of Brenda/Sonny/Carly. I see they even brought back Stavro-sickle!
> 
> I checked ABC/Soap and they only have 4/22 through 4/26. Does anyone know of a place that would have eps from the 1st of April through the 22nd?
> 
> BTW, NOT liking NuLulu.


I think the Nu-LuLu is going to be replace another LuLu real fast, a pig with lipstick would be prettier.  Google [cough] Vuze [cough]


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> So how will Michael react to "Starr's" return as someone different?
> Or will they just gloss over the fact that she looks like Starr?
> 
> I've had a hard time trying to keep track of all of the new characters on GH recently.
> Now it will be even harder.


Carly/Claudia.


----------



## MLR930

TonyD79 said:


> Carly/Claudia.


I so miss Sarah Brown as Carly


----------



## Jstkiddn

MLR930 said:


> I so miss Sarah Brown as Carly


Too much nostril flaring.


----------



## JimSpence

Is Britt faking it, whatever "it" might be?

We just got a new actress playing Lulu and now there is a new actor in the wings ready to play Morgan.

And the big one next week will be the pickle tasking between Pickle Lila and Pickle Eddie. But, the real fireworks will happen with Elizabeth there.


----------



## krichard3

JimSpence said:


> Is Britt faking it, whatever "it" might be?
> 
> We just got a new actress playing Lulu and now there is a new actor in the wings ready to play Morgan.
> 
> And the big one next week will be the pickle tasking between Pickle Lila and Pickle Eddie. But, the real fireworks will happen with Elizabeth there.


I wonder if Britt is pregnant with one of Lulu and Dante's spares...

And is the Chew stuff going to be on the Chew, or just on GH?


----------



## Jstkiddn

krichard3 said:


> I wonder if Britt is pregnant with one of Lulu and Dante's spares...


I have had this thought since the day she made her big announcement.


----------



## JimSpence

That thought didn't come to my mind, but it makes good sense.

I'm warming up to the new Lulu. I just hope they don't drag out her amnesia too long.


----------



## allan

JimSpence said:


> That thought didn't come to my mind, but it makes good sense.
> 
> I'm warming up to the new Lulu. I just hope they don't drag out her amnesia too long.


Agreed. I'd prefer to forget about that. 

I didn't think about that possibility for Britch either, but it would make things interesting!


----------



## stellie93

I hope Maxi gets Elli fired. The ethics in this hospital are ridiculous. We know Brit has no scruples, but Elli is supposed to be a decent girl. 

I just can't get into the new LuLu. She's too different. This is going to take a long time.


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> I hope Maxi gets Elli fired. The ethics in this hospital are ridiculous. We know Brit has no scruples, but Elli is supposed to be a decent girl.
> 
> I just can't get into the new LuLu. She's too different. This is going to take a long time.


If there was "ethics" on a soap there would be no story. 

I agree with you about New LuLu, she just ugly. I think she going to replace by new, new LuLu real fast.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> If there was "ethics" on a soap there would be no story.
> 
> I agree with you about New LuLu, she just ugly. I think she going to replace by new, new LuLu real fast.


Newnew lulu.


----------



## TonyD79

The flashbacks to scenes we've already seen are doing a disservice to new lulu. The comparisons are bad.


----------



## craftassistant

TonyD79 said:


> The flashbacks to scenes we've already seen are doing a disservice to new lulu. The comparisons are bad.


agreed. However I did find it funny that Lulu was remembering the "deposit" episode it seemed.


----------



## JimSpence

So the "new" Morgan has shown up. It wonder how Morgan got tied in with Franco's baby momma? It will be interesting to see how convoluted this story will get.


----------



## craftassistant

isn't "JErome" one of the mob families that Sonny and them was involved with? Like one of the big families? 

So Ava Jerome is the baby mama of Franco's daughter..who is a Quartermaine heir. 

And Morgan...who did a great soap opera aging, is now in college? I thought he was in boarding school ..but I swear that Michael said he was in college on the phone. Morgan I think has a bigger chip on his shoulder then Kristina did about their dad. 

Is Morgan and Ava Jerome romantically involved?


----------



## JimSpence

Out of respect for the west coast viewers!


Spoiler



Don't miss the last minute or so of today's episode!


----------



## JimSpence

This is going to be a rough few days for me trying to keep straight all of the new characters that look like the older ones.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> This is going to be a rough few days for me trying to keep straight all of the new characters that look like the older ones.


Really? Three of them and one is the brother of a very old character. We don't even know who one of them is yet.


----------



## stellie93

Why are they doing this? So Sam recognized the Vampire guy, but Michael didn't notice that Kiki looks like his old girlfriend? And who is Todd? I haven't seen Wed show yet, maybe they've explained more. Why couldn't they just come back as the same characters?


----------



## JimSpence

If they came back as their old characters, then the story arc wouldn't be as interesting.

So it looks like Kiki is the long lost Quartermain heir!


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> Why are they doing this? So Sam recognized the Vampire guy, but Michael didn't notice that Kiki looks like his old girlfriend? And who is Todd? I haven't seen Wed show yet, maybe they've explained more. Why couldn't they just come back as the same characters?


Stelle, read my previous post, ABC sold the rights to P. Park for use of the characters for a web version of OLTL also on Hula+ and iTunes. The characters were on loan from P. Park.


----------



## stellie93

Yeah, I didn't understand this. Is there a web version of OLTL? Are they doing both? Why not sell the rights back or just let there be 2 different stories?

Funny how the big replacement shows that are better than soaps (The Chew) use GH to get them noticed.


----------



## allan

Big soap opera gripe: Why, when someone has a secret they don't want anyone to know, do they talk about it within earshot of their worst enemy who just happens to be around the corner?


----------



## Johncv

So, old Todd is now Franco?


----------



## stellie93

I don't like that at all--for 1 thing, I want to be able to like Todd a little bit, and second, FRANCO IS FRANCO. Isn't he supposed to be dead? 

Not liking the new Morgan. What a brat. Military schools evidently aren't what they used to be. 

Carly, "She could be from a crime family" Morgan "I'm from a crime family"


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> I don't like that at all--for 1 thing, I want to be able to like Todd a little bit, and second, FRANCO IS FRANCO. Isn't he supposed to be dead?


No one dies in Port Chuck.


----------



## JimSpence

Johncv said:


> No one dies in Port Chuck.


No Kidding!!!!


----------



## Johncv

What does everyone think of Toddy being Franco?


----------



## hummingbird_206

I'm glad I haven't been watching. Roger is Todd and Franco is Franco. Stupid to try to make Todd (er Roger) into Franco IMO.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Johncv said:


> What does everyone think of Toddy being Franco?


It's very obvious they are trying to rewrite the Franco character to be Todd 2.0.

So he's not a psychotic bad guy and was just horribly misunderstood by everyone? It was all a big mistake? Are we, as viewers, eventually supposed to grow to like Franco?

I miss Todd terribly, but I'm not so sure I'm buying this Franco/Todd mashup they've created.


----------



## allan

I'm not familiar with Franco, but I think Todd made a better Todd than he does a Franco.


----------



## TonyD79

I think Franco will become "Todd."


----------



## JimSpence

I certainly hope that the custody hearing doesn't drag out too long!!!
That's all we need is a rehash of Sam's life etc etc.

It's difficult getting my head around the new identities.


----------



## Jstkiddn

I missed a week or so a few weeks back. Who is the John McBain reboot supposed to be?


----------



## JimSpence

Jstkiddn said:


> ...Who is the John McBain reboot supposed to be?


Dr. Silas Clay, John's older brother.


----------



## stellie93

So how long will it be before Kiki dumps Morgan and sleeps with Michael? 

I love the actor who plays Todd/Franco, so I'm really trying to go with it.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Dr. Silas Clay, John's older brother.


Not johns brother. Stephen Clays.


----------



## Jstkiddn

TonyD79 said:


> Not johns brother. Stephen Clays.


And Stephen Clay was the vampire/singer?


----------



## Jstkiddn

stellie93 said:


> So how long will it be before Kiki dumps Morgan and sleeps with Michael?.


I hope not, because they are first cousins and share a common grandfather (Alan).


----------



## TonyD79

Jstkiddn said:


> And Stephen Clay was the vampire/singer?


Yes.


----------



## JimSpence

TonyD79 said:


> Not johns brother. Stephen Clays.


I stand corrected!
I told you that I'm having a problem keeping this altogether.
But, didn't John look like Stephen?


----------



## allan

JimSpence said:


> I stand corrected!
> I told you that I'm having a problem keeping this altogether.
> But, didn't John look like Stephen?


Yeah, and there was no explanation why a Landview/Port Charles cop looked like a vampire.


----------



## Jstkiddn

allan said:


> Yeah, and there was no explanation why a Landview/Port Charles cop looked like a vampire.


Or any explanation why that woman he was obsessed with (lizzie?) looked identical to Sam McCall.


----------



## stellie93

Jstkiddn said:


> I hope not, because they are first cousins and share a common grandfather (Alan).


Duh, yeah I figured that out today.


----------



## RGM1138

This return of the the Three Musketeers cracks me up. They look so different from their previous characters. Dr. Clay with his stylish pony nub. Kiki with the dark hair and even more annoying personality. And "Franco" with that stupid blonde dye job. I can't believe he agreed to that.

Anyway, the viability of Toddy/Frank as a long term character doesn't look too promising. Even if Diane can get him off, (doubtful), everybody else in town wants him dead. How can he just hang around and carry on like the old Todd?


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> This return of the the Three Musketeers cracks me up. They look so different from their previous characters. Dr. Clay with his stylish pony nub. Kiki with the dark hair and even more annoying personality. And "Franco" with that stupid blonde dye job. I can't believe he agreed to that.
> 
> Anyway, the viability of Toddy/Frank as a long term character doesn't look too promising. Even if Diane can get him off, (doubtful), everybody else in town wants him dead. How can he just hang around and carry on like the old Todd?


My take on all of this is that ABC hope it will win the lawsuit or have it dismiss that P. Park file against ABC. Or ABC will try to drag it on long enough that they will bankrupt P. Park and then try to regain control of the characters from OLTL. If you note all the "new" character are made to be replace. I think the actors are only on for six weeks and then they have to return to P. Park for six weeks.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Duh, yeah I figured that out today.


Eh. I'm sure the writers have a book of verboten relationships.


----------



## Jstkiddn

RGM1138 said:


> Anyway, the viability of Toddy/Frank as a long term character doesn't look too promising. Even if Diane can get him off, (doubtful), everybody else in town wants him dead. How can he just hang around and carry on like the old Todd?


This is where I think they are trying to go with the "Franco didn't really rape Sam and was really trying to protect Michael" scenario. They are trying to find a way for others to be more sympathetic to the Franco character and forgive him enough as to allow him to become a member of the Port Charles community. They look to be trying to show it was all just one big misunderstanding and, by golly, they would all really like him if they would just give him a chance. 

In my opinion, it's very stupid...but that seems to be where they are leading us. Soap opera viewers have to suspend reality a LOT!


----------



## RGM1138

Jstkiddn said:


> This is where I think they are trying to go with the "Franco didn't really rape Sam and was really trying to protect Michael" scenario. They are trying to find a way for others to be more sympathetic to the Franco character and forgive him enough as to allow him to become a member of the Port Charles community. They look to be trying to show it was all just one big misunderstanding and, by golly, they would all really like him if they would just give him a chance.
> 
> In my opinion, it's very stupid...but that seems to be where they are leading us. Soap opera viewers have to suspend reality a LOT!


Yes, I agree that must have been the thinking, just slide him in sideways. But, with the level of hatred for this guy in Port Chuck, I don't see it working.

It would end up like the scene from Airplane where everyone is lined up to slap the hysterical passenger.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Yes, I agree that must have been the thinking, just slide him in sideways. But, with the level of hatred for this guy in Port Chuck, I don't see it working.
> 
> It would end up like the scene from Airplane where everyone is lined up to slap the hysterical passenger.


Why do I have a feeling that Danny is going to need a transfusion and Franco is going to be the only match?


----------



## Jstkiddn

TonyD79 said:


> Why do I have a feeling that Danny is going to need a transfusion and Franco is going to be the only match?


You should totally write for GH!! Lol


----------



## stellie93

It would have made more sense to just bring him in as a totally new character like they did with Star. Then we could just ignore that he looks a lot like Todd instead of having to also ignore that he looks nothing like Franco.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Why do I have a feeling that Danny is going to need a transfusion and Franco is going to be the only match?


I'm waiting for "Franco" to reveal that he's actually Todd with a bad dye job.

Everyone will be so shocked!


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> It would have made more sense to just bring him in as a totally new character like they did with Star. Then we could just ignore that he looks a lot like Todd instead of having to also ignore that he looks nothing like Franco.


This is the soap that recently brought back Duke Lavery as the original actor when they made a big thing about him getting plastic surgery to NOT look like the original actor years ago.


----------



## RGM1138

Wow, did the writers really find it necessary to add another annoying character and then put the two *****es together in one apartment?

BTW, Todd is still playing Todd. I don't think that Howarth has more than one character in him.


----------



## JimSpence

And, did they really need to make Danny sick?
Possibly at the hands of Franco? 

IMO, there are too many active story arcs happening right now.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> And, did they really need to make Danny sick?
> Possibly at the hands of Franco?
> 
> IMO, there are too many active story arcs happening right now.


I think they're using that to bring Sam and Dr. Grumpy together. Danny will have an illness that Silas has had a lot of experience with, he'll cure him and be Sam's new BFF.

Of course, Silas will then transfer to GH, so that Rafe can stay in PC.


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> And, did they really need to make Danny sick?
> Possibly at the hands of Franco?
> 
> IMO, there are too many active story arcs happening right now.


I think someone up thread hit the nail on the head with this one. Danny will need some medical thing (blood transfusion/bone marrow transplant) and his Uncle Franco will be the only match. Franco will be the hero and everyone will like him. Then the Todd to Franco transition will be complete.


----------



## Jstkiddn

RGM1138 said:


> I think they're using that to bring Sam and Dr. Grumpy together. Danny will have an illness that Silas has had a lot of experience with, he'll cure him and be Sam's new BFF.
> 
> Of course, Silas will then transfer to GH, so that Rafe can stay in PC.


That too.


----------



## stellie93

RGM1138 said:


> BTW, Todd is still playing Todd. I don't think that Howarth has more than one character in him.


I've seen him in a lot of things, but he's always a smart alec. Still, I like him. Did we ever find out why he made everyone sick on the Chew?


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> I've seen him in a lot of things, but he's always a smart alec. Still, I like him. Did we ever find out why he made everyone sick on the Chew?


I don't think that he ever actually admitted to why he did it yet. He may have wanted to tweak his family one more time. We may find out later.

But, it doesn't bode well for his turning over a new leaf.


----------



## JimSpence

When's Robin returning?


----------



## MLR930

JimSpence said:


> When's Robin returning?


I predict in the middle of Patrick & Sabrina's wedding or after.


----------



## allan

MLR930 said:


> I predict in the middle of Patrick & Sabrina's wedding or after.


----------



## JimSpence

I wonder if that will also happen when Britch has the kid (if she really is pregnant).


----------



## stellie93

I'm pretty sure she's pg, but why wouldn't she just take the blood test if it is Patricks? I don't remember what she and her Mom said about that. I also don't remember if Mom told her that Robin is alive.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I'm pretty sure she's pg, but why wouldn't she just take the blood test if it is Patricks? I don't remember what she and her Mom said about that. I also don't remember if Mom told her that Robin is alive.


Don't think she knows robin is alive.

I'm thinking the baby is Patrick's but she knows any blood test will show she is healthy.


----------



## craftassistant

Don't you love how Todd/Star are still playing Father/Daughter as Franco/Kiki

So is/was Sabrina a virgin? 

I can NOT wait for Sonny and Carly's chat over the events of this week with Franco/Sean/Olivia etc. 

I dislike Felix's sister..she is a little trampy. What does she have on Felix anyways.


----------



## allan

craftassistant said:


> Don't you love how Todd/Star are still playing Father/Daughter as Franco/Kiki


Also, when Micheal and Kiki were talking, I half-expected Micheal to comment on how much she looked like his ex.


----------



## Jstkiddn

stellie93 said:


> I'm pretty sure she's pg, but why wouldn't she just take the blood test if it is Patricks? I don't remember what she and her Mom said about that. I also don't remember if Mom told her that Robin is alive.


I don't think it's Patrick's baby, but I don't think it's hers either. I'm pretty sure she implanted one of Dante and Lulu's extra embryos. Didn't spinelli and his girlfriend already determine that one of the embryos was missing?


----------



## JimSpence

Jstkiddn said:


> I don't think it's Patrick's baby, but I don't think it's hers either. I'm pretty sure she implanted one of Dante and Lulu's extra embryos. Didn't spinelli and his girlfriend already determine that one of the embryos was missing?


When it was surmised that Maxie might have gotten another embryo when she miscarried and then when Britch got pregnant this thought came to mind as well. This will certainly ease the pain for Lulu and Dante when they find out that Maxie isn't carrying their baby. There are so many scenarios that could happen my head hurts trying to think them through.


----------



## RGM1138

OMG, I can't believe how they're making Sean look so stupid. They have him trying to give "Franco" a double tap in three public places - the court house, The Q's living room and Carly's hotel. What ever happened to inconspicuous?

Why the writers want to make a strong, proud brother a fool like that?


----------



## JimSpence

All of the story arcs are intersecting and my head hurts.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I haven't watched since they brought back Todd, Starr, and John as the other characters. I'm hoping it will all be over by the time I get back to it.


----------



## JimSpence

They way they are doing it, there may be nothing left to come back to.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> They way they are doing it, there may be nothing left to come back to.


???


----------



## stellie93

I think it's been pretty good--but if they have to write them out again in a week it will be stupid. 

I realize that kids change when they magically "grow up" but Morgan is nothing like the cute, quiet, intelligent little kid we saw a few years ago. I'm not sure how old he's supposed to be, but he acts about 15.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I think it's been pretty good--but if they have to write them out again in a week it will be stupid.
> 
> I realize that kids change when they magically "grow up" but Morgan is nothing like the cute, quiet, intelligent little kid we saw a few years ago. I'm not sure how old he's supposed to be, but he acts about 15.


He is a freshman in college.


----------



## craftassistant

So who is thinking that Kiki will actually be Duke's daughter vs Franco's?


----------



## stellie93

I was thinking that she's going to turn out to be somebody else's, but Duke? I thought he said he never saw Eva before? Plastic surgery?


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I was thinking that she's going to turn out to be somebody else's, but Duke? I thought he said he never saw Eva before? Plastic surgery?


If Kiki were dukes daughter then it would be another Jerome as mother and Eva would be stepmom.


----------



## stellie93

TonyD79 said:


> If Kiki were dukes daughter then it would be another Jerome as mother and Eva would be stepmom.


Ah... "are you referring to yourself in the 3rd person?" I hadn't gotten there yet--I'm a day behind.


----------



## JimSpence

So the baby IS Patrick's and Britt's? Or is it?
And what about Maxie's baby? We now know it's a girl. But, whose is it really?

And can we please bring back Robin!!!

Poor Molly!!!

Will they ever figure out who took the shot at Franco?
And of course the match bone marrow for Danny will be Franco's.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> So the baby IS Patrick's and Britt's? Or is it?
> And what about Maxie's baby? We now know it's a girl. But, whose is it really?
> 
> And can we please bring back Robin!!!
> 
> Will they ever figure out who took the shot at Franco?


Yes.


Spoiler



In a flashback scene, we see that Franco's ex, Ava, fired the shot.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Yes. * SPOILER *


Not sure that is what was asked.


----------



## JimSpence

So the bullet that hit Olivia went through her and lodged in the wall.
What about the shot that Shawn took?


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> So the bullet that hit Olivia went through her and lodged in the wall.
> What about the shot that Shawn took?


Apparently, Port Chuck's crack CSI team missed it, but Shawn pried his round out of a planter on the terrace. On Tuesday's ep.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> So the baby IS Patrick's and Britt's? Or is it?
> And what about Maxie's baby? We now know it's a girl. But, whose is it really?
> 
> And can we please bring back Robin!!!
> 
> Poor Molly!!!
> 
> Will they ever figure out who took the shot at Franco?
> And of course the match bone marrow for Danny will be Franco's.


Robin *may* return when Luke and Tracy go after Jerry Jacks, just speculating. Anthony Gary requested he do one last hooray with Jane Elliot (Tracy) before he go on his three-month vacation. When he return the story will return to Luke and Lura. 

Rumor is that Prospect Park will allow the Llanview 3 back on GH. So that may mean that the whole Franco, Keke, Ave, Danny's bone marrow, ELQ takeover story lines will need to end.

The rest of it:

What if Carly and AJ married for convenience? 
What if Lulu really gets pregnant? 
What if Jason is alive? New Jason, we really need Jason back. 
What if Lucky returns? Another new-new Lucky.
Jax and Brenda may return to finish up their story.


----------



## JimSpence

Thinking about all of that really is making my head hurt.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Johncv said:


> Jax and Brenda may return to finish up their story.


Anything...ANYTHING...but this!

They can send Jax back, but please for the love of all that's good, please no more Brenda!!!


----------



## allan

Great maternal instincts, Britch!


----------



## RGM1138

The writers seem to be pushing the incest subplot like it's supposed to be steamy. It's already uncomfortable enough that the supposed teenagers, Capn' Spaz and Kiki Dee are behaving like adults.

Then they throw in the girl having fantasies about her cousin. Is this really something they want to explore on daytime Tee Vee?


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> The writers seem to be pushing the incest subplot like it's supposed to be steamy. It's already uncomfortable enough that the supposed teenagers, Capn' Spaz and Kiki Dee are behaving like adults.
> 
> Then they throw in the girl having fantasies about her cousin. Is this really something they want to explore on daytime Tee Vee?


All which tells me she will not be a Q when it is said and done. She is not Franco's daughter.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> All which tells me she will not be a Q when it is said and done. She is not Franco's daughter.


I hope you're right. Otherwise, this stuff is just creepy.

It's like an uptown version of Deliverance.


----------



## Jstkiddn

TonyD79 said:


> All which tells me she will not be a Q when it is said and done. She is not Franco's daughter.


I'm too lazy to go back and look, but Tony, wasn't it you that mentioned upthread that it will probably come out she's not realy a Q? Someone did....

They are making *such* a big deal out of it at this point, that I'm nearly 100% positive this is going to be the case.


----------



## TonyD79

Jstkiddn said:


> I'm too lazy to go back and look, but Tony, wasn't it you that mentioned upthread that it will probably come out she's not realy a Q? Someone did....
> 
> They are making *such* a big deal out of it at this point, that I'm nearly 100% positive this is going to be the case.


No. Not me. I did say that Franco is going to save Danny.


----------



## craftassistant

Ohhh Monday's ending was great with Ava walking into the hospital. I think we have found Kiki's father  Now when will the paternity test happen so Michael and Kiki can have sex? Oh I read that they are dating in real life. 

Also did anyone read about Kate/Connie being written off at the end of the summer?


----------



## RGM1138

I'm still a few eps behind, but I see that Franco finally got the Whack-A-Mole beat down that he so richly deserved. He couldn't have done all the things he did, trashing people's lives without expecting payback eventually. Let's make it a regular event, I say.

I've always been fond of Liv, but even more so now. Were I Sonny, I'd pick her over Connie any day of the week. And twice on Sunday. And, I think the crazy is about to be released again.

What a pleasant blast from the past. Although, it probably won't bode well for Maxie.

Is PC never gonna be free from that psycho Heather?


----------



## JimSpence

Maxie can't seem to catch a break. Every time she gets the courage to tell Lulu and Dante about the baby, someone interrupts her.

So it looks like Kiki's father is actually Dr, Clay.
This will take the pressure off of the Kiki/Michael relationship.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> Maxie can't seem to catch a break. Every time she gets the courage to tell Lulu and Dante about the baby, someone interrupts her.


Maybe by the time the kid hits 18 (by SORAS methods) she'll be able to come clean.


----------



## Johncv

Here are the latest _*spumors*_ post what you think: 

Circumstances  Edward Qs will  force A.J. and Carly, then Franco and Ava to get married, to get to the top of ELQ. Carly goes along with it so she can monitor Morgan at the Qs, and Monica agrees to let her move in because she is marrying AJ to help him out with the ELQ thing. Win, win. Daytime Dish, Big GOS, July 6, 2013

More than one paternity issue arises soon. Turns out that Silas is Kikis bio dad and a Jerome is Sams. Sams bio dad will end up saving Danny with the matching bone marrow donation. Heres how it works. Sams dad turned States witness against his own mob family and went into hiding. He wants back out into the real world and to know his daughter, but Ava  as the youngest of Victor Jeromes kids  urges him to stay hidden, or die trying. Everyone gets checked for bone marrow testing and Franco will offer to be the bone marrow donor for Danny, but this is where it gets interesting, Sams Dad comes into the picture and he is the one who secretly is the match. Does he make a deal with Franco to keep it quiet and let Franco take all the credit? Loose Lips, SoapTown USA, July 8, 2013

Or, what if Mikkos raped Alexis, thus spawning Sam? The Daytime Dish forum is buzzing with lots of related and unrelated GH spumors like this, including Dante finally catching Maxie talk about her baby-to-bes true parentage and *Jerry, Jax, Robert, and Robin returning possibly this month.*

Bobbies gay son Lucas will return as a new GH doctor, soon to romance Felix.


----------



## JimSpence

Wow! That's a lot of speculations. But, knowing these writers it's plausible.

I still think that Maxie is carrying Lulu's second embryo or possible she was pregnant with two embryos and lost only one of them.


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> Wow! That's a lot of speculations. But, knowing these writers it's plausible.
> 
> I still think that Maxie is carrying Lulu's second embryo or possible she was pregnant with two embryos and lost only one of them.


I think that someone is carrying one of Lulu's embryos, but it's not Maxie. I think it's Britt.


----------



## TonyD79

Jstkiddn said:


> I think that someone is carrying one of Lulu's embryos, but it's not Maxie. I think it's Britt.


That would be a typical GH style double baby switch. They almost never do one. Always in pairs.


----------



## TonyD79

TonyD79 said:


> Why do I have a feeling that Danny is going to need a transfusion and Franco is going to be the only match?


Quoting my self just to show how proud I was of predicting this way back.

And to put the topper on the Franco rehab, we get a brain tumor that was making him a whacko.

I think when all is said and done he will be no more evil than Todd was so the old Todd becomes the new Franco, who is a new Todd-like character with baggage wiped clean.


----------



## JimSpence

The GH writers are devious!!!


----------



## Jstkiddn

TonyD79 said:


> Quoting my self just to show how proud I was of predicting this way back.
> 
> And to put the topper on the Franco rehab, we get a brain tumor that was making him a whacko.
> 
> I think when all is said and done he will be no more evil than Todd was so the old Todd becomes the new Franco, who is a new Todd-like character with baggage wiped clean.


You totally called it!


----------



## JimSpence

Wow! What a week of reveals!

So Connie's boss Derek is really Ava's brother Julian, who happens to be Sam's father.
I wonder if he'll be willing to donate morrow to save Danny, if he survives Sonny's wrath. 

And finally we see Luke back from Vacation.

Will Morgan and Kiki break up allowing her to hook up with Michael?
How will Kiki react finding out that Franco isn't her father?
Not to mention the lies her mother told her.

I suspect that there is another unknown Q out there.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Wow! What a week of reveals!
> 
> So Connie's boss Derek is really Ava's brother Julian, who happens to be Sam's father.
> I wonder if he'll be willing to donate morrow to save Danny, if he survives Sonny's wrath.
> 
> And finally we see Luke back from Vacation.
> 
> Will Morgan and Kiki break up allowing her to hook up with Michael?
> How will Kiki react finding out that Franco isn't her father?
> Not to mention the lies her mother told her.
> 
> I suspect that there is another unknown Q out there.


There always is


----------



## stellie93

Does anyone remember this story with the Jeromes and Anna losing a baby? 

I wonder if JJerome knows that Alexis is the one he hooked up with or that she had a baby? Or if he will recognize or remember her if he sees her? This coincidence is way beyond the usual soap stuff.


----------



## JimSpence

Way to go Elizabeth!!!

What the hell?
The writers have now brought Anna into the mess.

Is Britt's mother going to be the new Helena?


----------



## JimSpence

Richard Simmons? Really?


----------



## JimSpence

I guess everybody is confused about what's happening. 

We now know who Danny's father is.
Connie's been shot. By AJ.
Baby Georgie's parenthood is known, almost.
Still don't know what Luke's prognosis is.

I still suspect that Britt's baby is really Dante's and Lulu's.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> I guess everybody is confused about what's happening.
> 
> We now know who Danny's father is.
> Connie's been shot. By AJ.
> Baby Georgie's parenthood is known, almost.
> Still don't know what Luke's prognosis is.
> 
> I still suspect that Britt's baby is really Dante's and Lulu's.


I think we knew who Danny's father was weeks ago.

Connie shot by AJ, we don't know that yet. Jerry Jack or Franco anyone?

The baby parenthood will be revealed on Monday.

Luke will live.

Britt's baby can't be Dante's and Lulu's. None of Lulu's eggs were missing if remember correctly.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> Britt's baby can't be Dante's and Lulu's. None of Lulu's eggs were missing if remember correctly.


Yeah, cause no one ever thought of putting a different egg there to cover tracks.


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> I guess everybody is confused about what's happening.
> 
> We now know who Danny's father is.


I'm about two weeks behind. It's not Jason!?!?


----------



## MLR930

Jstkiddn said:


> I'm about two weeks behind. It's not Jason!?!?


They mean Sam's father not Danny's.


----------



## MLR930

Johncv said:


> Britt's baby can't be Dante's and Lulu's. None of Lulu's eggs were missing if remember correctly.


Nobody ever checked, Ellie threatened to go check them and that's how Maxie confessed to her that she was pregnant with Spinelli's baby.


----------



## krichard3

I think the hospital records would show that Maxie lost the first embryo and the second egg was implanted. Of course she was actually carrying the little Jackal so Britt could have used the 2nd egg on herself. I think that is why lab girl lied and said that Britt is carrying Patrick's baby. I really like the name Jacklyn for Maxie and Spinelli's baby


----------



## Jstkiddn

MLR930 said:


> They mean Sam's father not Danny's.


'

Oh, okay! That makes more sense. LOL Thanks.


----------



## Jstkiddn

I was almost certain that we knew that they were short one embryo in storage, but I can't remember how.


----------



## TonyD79

Jstkiddn said:


> I was almost certain that we knew that they were short one embryo in storage, but I can't remember how.


Not my recollection at all.


----------



## JimSpence

Do we actually know how many embryos were in storage?
And how many were implanted into Maxie?
Don't they usually implant more than one in case one doesn't take?


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Do we actually know how many embryos were in storage?
> And how many were implanted into Maxie?
> Don't they usually implant more than one in case one doesn't take?


Pretty sure there were three.

They can do multiples based upon infertility diagnosis. Not sure if that would be true with a surrogate. Supposedly, more take than dont.


----------



## TonyD79

The AJ part of the story is a red herring. I'm betting on Ava shooting Connie.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> The AJ part of the story is a red herring. I'm betting on Ava shooting Connie.


I'm thinking the same thing. But why did Connie write AJ's initials? (With her own fake blood?).

ETA: D'oh! I got it now.

I'm sure that there will be a flash back reveal later.


----------



## stellie93

She was just getting ready to call Sonny and tell him that Derek is Julian Jerome. I figured that he came in and realized this and killed her. I thought she would write a J for Jerome, and they would think AJ--but she wrote the full AJ? So I guess I'm wrong.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> She was just getting ready to call Sonny and tell him that Derek is Julian Jerome. I figured that he came in and realized this and killed her. I thought she would write a J for Jerome, and they would think AJ--but she wrote the full AJ? So I guess I'm wrong.


I don't know the Derek/Julian character all that well, but he doesn't seem as likely to go off the deep as sister does. Now, _she_ seems nuts.

And I guess that Connie, with that gigantic bullet hole in her, wasn't tuned into the fact that Sonny would automatically see "AJ" as AJ Q, and not Ava Jerome.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I'm thinking the same thing. But why did Connie write AJ's initials? (With her own fake blood?).
> 
> ETA: D'oh! I got it now.
> 
> I'm sure that there will be a flash back reveal later.


AJ, Av (for Ava) look a lot a like when scrawled in blood from an angle while dying.


----------



## JimSpence

Why didn't Sonny call 911 as soon as he saw that Connie had been shot?

OH yeah, that's what one would do in the 'normal' world!!


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Why didn't Sonny call 911 as soon as he saw that Connie had been shot?
> 
> OH yeah, that's what one would do in the 'normal' world!!


I think he was trying to on his phone but it wasn't working. I know he was fumbling with it.


----------



## JimSpence

I'll miss Connie!

I noticed that Erin Chambers is leaving The Young and the Restless, so I'm wondering if she'll show up on GH reprising her Siobhan role? And bring Lucky with her?


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> I'll miss Connie!
> 
> I noticed that Erin Chambers is leaving The Young and the Restless, so I'm wondering if she'll show up on GH reprising her Siobhan role? And bring Lucky with her?


I think Siobhan was killed, not that it matter in a soap.  Your right they need to bring back Lucky, even if it meant casting a new actor.

I also think they need to cast a new actor to play Jason.


----------



## JimSpence

Is it certain that Jason will return?

Casting new actors doesn't bother me.
Heck, I'm getting used to the new Lulu.


----------



## allan

JimSpence said:


> Is it certain that Jason will return?


Considering they never found a body, I'd say yes. Probably after Sam gets involved with someone.


----------



## JimSpence

I wonder if Jason is being held at the same place that Robin is? 
That would be neat if it was Jason that brings Robin home!!!


----------



## JimSpence

allan said:


> ... Probably after Sam gets involved with someone.


And that looks like it might be Silas!

So who killed Connie?
I still think Britt is carrying Dante & Lulu's baby.
Regardless of what the show's writers would like us to believe.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> And that looks like it might be Silas!
> 
> So who killed Connie?
> I still think Britt is carrying Dante & Lulu's baby.
> Regardless of what the show's writers would like us to believe.


I agree on the baby. No way it is Brads. He got the job for the reasons we already know. And he would tell his new boyfriend to prove himself.

I'm betting on Ava. Av can look like AJ. Connie just didn't get done writing it.


----------



## JimSpence

Well, isn't Ava's last name Jerome? Thus AJ could mean her.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Well, isn't Ava's last name Jerome? Thus AJ could mean her.


Could. But I don't think Connie would write that knowing AJ is AJ. She ran a newspaper.


----------



## JimSpence

But, "AJ" meaning AJ is too obvious. It's possible that she died before finishing the Jerome. I haven't watched yesterday's episode yet.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> But, "AJ" meaning AJ is too obvious. It's possible that she died before finishing the Jerome. I haven't watched yesterday's episode yet.


Over thinking. It was just Ava. Pretty simple.


----------



## Jstkiddn

TonyD79 said:


> Could. But I don't think Connie would write that knowing AJ is AJ. She ran a newspaper.


Sometimes when people are dying, they don't think too clearly.  This being a soap, there's no way it was AJ. That would wrap the story line up way too neat. Lol


----------



## allan

Yeah, AJ is way too obvious to be the killer. Currently, my money's on Ava J, but she's obvious enough that I wouldn't be surprised if the writers throw us a curve.


----------



## JimSpence

Hell! The writers have been throwing curves for quite some time. 
Maybe even a few knuckle balls.


----------



## stellie93

I don't get Nicholas trying to make Brad act like the baby daddy. It's not unusual to donate sperm and have nothing to do with the baby, is it? Of course, I guess you'd need to get that in writing, but it would be up to Britch to pursue it.

For the baby's sake I hope it is Dante and Lulu's. Can you imagine having Britch and Brad for parents?  Maybe she doesn't know? She didn't actually inseminate herself, did she? Maybe he just took one of their eggs to assure he didn't end up exactly where he is if it all went south. I hope they quit trying to make him into a nice guy. Not happening.


----------



## Jstkiddn

stellie93 said:


> Maybe she doesn't know? She didn't actually inseminate herself, did she? Maybe he just took one of their eggs to assure he didn't end up exactly where he is if it all went south.


I had not considered that possibility. Interesting.


----------



## Johncv

So who following everyone is it Jason or Richard Simmons? 

or, will Franco try to become Jason?


----------



## Johncv

Interesting rumor and plot line, characters long thought murdered will return:



Spoiler



In the weeks to come, two characters, including Luke, will see people previously presumed dead very much alive. Could one of them be Maxies sister Georgie? Her brief return as Maxies guilty conscience/angel was such a hit that theyre thinking about bringing her back for good, alive and well, as one of several victims of the Swiss clinic experiment. Luke will discover Georgie, along with all these other beloved characters long thought murdered, stuck at this clinic. The story begins to unravel later next month. Luke will have help from his son, Ethan, in locating Jerry and saving the world. When Ethan returns, he will return to stay.


What characters would you like to see return from the dead? It a soap, go with it. 

Other rumor: Good News Sonny leave.  Bad News Jerome's take over. 



Spoiler



Looks like the rumor, months and months ago, of Sonny going clean and fading away with Brenda is coming true. Connies murder straightens him out, paving the way for the Jerome syndicate. TJ is also a casualty of the mob blowout. Olivia is not Sonnys endgame. Brenda is. Olivia will help usher Sonny toward his happily ever after with Brenda, though. With the Jerome mob family back in action, other relations return, including Bobbies son Lucas, whos a doctor now and quite possibly Felixs endgame, romantically.


----------



## JimSpence

Isn't Robin also set to return?

Lucky returning would also stir the pot a bit for Elizabeth.

I don't think a Dark Shadows alternate timeline/universe would go over too well.


----------



## allan

I figure Robin will return, maybe after Patrick and Sabrina say their "I do's". 

Jason will emerge from the shadows as Sam & Silas McBain are going hot & heavy. 

Also, will Robert come out of his comma?


----------



## RGM1138

Well, so much for my theory about Derek just being a ne'er-do-well, or just a bad boy. After seeing him pop a cap in his henchman today, he's just as cold as his blood-thirsty sister. And she didn't even bat an eyelash.

I guess they're gonna be the new big bads. Ha, and Alexis gave up one gansta only to get involved with another, worse one.

And, so it begins.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I haven't watched for a while. Might have to tune back in. Who did Todd end up being?


----------



## TonyD79

hummingbird_206 said:


> I haven't watched for a while. Might have to tune back in. Who did Todd end up being?


Franco.


----------



## Jstkiddn

hummingbird_206 said:


> I haven't watched for a while. Might have to tune back in. Who did Todd end up being?





TonyD79 said:


> Franco.


Franco 2.0. Apparently he had a huge brain tumor that made him crazy, evil Franco. After the surgery, he's good Franco.

In other words....he's basically Todd with another name.


----------



## hummingbird_206

TonyD79 said:


> Franco.


Thanks! But blech, Franco?


Jstkiddn said:


> Franco 2.0. Apparently he had a huge brain tumor that made him crazy, evil Franco. After the surgery, he's good Franco.
> 
> In other words....he's basically Todd with another name.


OK, this makes it a little better. Do people know he's Franco?


----------



## hummingbird_206

Just started watching yesterday's ep. Looks like Heather knows about Franco!


----------



## Jstkiddn

hummingbird_206 said:


> Thanks! But blech, Franco?
> 
> OK, this makes it a little better. Do people know he's Franco?


Yes, they know he's Franco and they also all know he's a Quartermaine (Jason's twin).

edit to add: Diane even took the actual brain tumor...in a jar...to court with her to prove he was unable to control himself before the surgery and whatever charges he had against him, I *think*, were dropped? I admittedly didn't pay that much attention, but I just remember her waving the tumor jar around in front of the judge. LOL And he's not in jail, so I'm guessing it worked.


----------



## stellie93

It seemed weird at first for him to be Franco--evidently this is exactly how Franco has always looked--but you get used to it.  And I love the actor.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> It seemed weird at first for him to be Franco--evidently this is exactly how Franco has always looked--but you get used to it.  And I love the actor.


He is playing him different than Todd.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> He is playing him different than Todd.


I must be missing something that you're seeing. To me, he seems like he's back to regular Todd. Especially since they chopped of that goofy blonde dye job. I don't really see anything different than the Todd I had seen so many years ago when I still watched One Life.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I must be missing something that you're seeing. To me, he seems like he's back to regular Todd. Especially since they chopped of that goofy blonde dye job. I don't really see anything different than the Todd I had seen so many years ago when I still watched One Life.


At least the Todd as he was portrayed on GH. I see him trying to channel the real Franco.


----------



## hummingbird_206

RGM1138 said:


> I must be missing something that you're seeing. To me, he seems like he's back to regular Todd. Especially since they chopped of that goofy blonde dye job. I don't really see anything different than the Todd I had seen so many years ago when I still watched One Life.


+1 I love Todd (and Heather), so ok by me!

Getting back in to the show. Thanks everyone here for helping me get back up to date.

So Sonny is probably going to go off his meds after just one mention by Ava? Ugh, please, just kill him off and let the Jeromes take over PC.

Is Silas really Starr/Kiki's father, not Todd/Franco?

And did they get a new makeup person for the show? I don't remember Sam and Alexis having quite so much black stuff around their eyes before. I don't think it's a good look or maybe the lighting just isn't as good?


----------



## Jstkiddn

hummingbird_206 said:


> +1 I love Todd (and Heather), so ok by me!
> 
> Getting back in to the show. Thanks everyone here for helping me get back up to date.
> 
> So Sonny is probably going to go off his meds after just one mention by Ava? Ugh, please, just kill him off and let the Jeromes take over PC.
> 
> Is Silas really Starr/Kiki's father, not Todd/Franco?
> 
> And did they get a new makeup person for the show? I don't remember Sam and Alexis having quite so much black stuff around their eyes before. I don't think it's a good look or maybe the lighting just isn't as good?


AFAIK, Silas is Kiki's real father. Of course, this being a soap that is subject to change at any moment. 

I've also noticed the black eyeliner on Sam! Not a good look on her.


----------



## JimSpence

There are many plot points that are starting to come together.
Dante/Lulu's baby parentage.
Britt's baby parentage.
Who really killed Connie.
When will the Jerome's plan be uncovered?

I have a feeling that when Vince's body washes up, Sam will think that it will be Jason's.

BTW, are we sure that Morgan and Kiki are really married?
That scene in the courthouse was interrupted, wasn't it?

So are we going to have to wait for November sweeps before all of the sh_t hits the fan?


----------



## allan

I just realized that all the "identity switchers" are still smooching the same people. Franco/Todd is mooning over Carly, KiKi/Star has a thing for Micheal, and wasn't there something between McBain and Sam? Not sure about the last.


----------



## Jstkiddn

allan said:


> I just realized that all the "identity switchers" are still smooching the same people. Franco/Todd is mooning over Carly, KiKi/Star has a thing for Micheal, and wasn't there something between McBain and Sam? Not sure about the last.


Yes, they were definitely heading toward "a thing" with McBain and Sam before the characters were required to leave the show. As you noted, all the couples are the same as before, just with a different character for half the duo.


----------



## JimSpence

Emma misses Robin. 
Does this forecast a return shortly?


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> Emma misses Robin. Does this forecast a return shortly?


Poor Patrick. I know it's just a soap, but I feel for the guy. Can you imagine?


----------



## JimSpence

I feel sorry for Keke.


----------



## Johncv

You always hear about Sonny's "shipments", it been stated that Sonny will not deal in drugs, so what is his "shipment" ?


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> You always hear about Sonny's "shipments", it been stated that Sonny will not deal in drugs, so what is his "shipment" ?


Coffee


----------



## JimSpence

Kirsten Storms (Maxie) is looking very well. When she came back after her illness she looked a bit drawn. But, now she's looking good.

Wow! A lot happened this week, especially Today.

Will the baby situations be revealed next week?

Who's discovered Luke? Luke had a vision of Helena and Olivia had one of Luke.


----------



## RGM1138

Umm, Ewww! Ava and Morgan? Ostensibly, he's still a teenager. And she has to be twice his age. Plus, she's letting the kid drink? I know this might be some teenagers' wet dream, but it's grossing me out.


----------



## TonyD79

Now, who didn't see the identity of the genius doctor coming?


----------



## JimSpence

I didn't see that coming until about half way through today's episode when it hit me that she would be the doctor to finish the cure. Of course, that didn't hit until Robin's name was mentioned about 10 times.

Now that the secret is out about the baby, when will we find out about Britt's baby?


----------



## caslu

Spoiler



Scorpio rising... I am giddy with excitement, my favorite spy returns.


----------



## JimSpence

I wonder if Robin will show up at the same time?


----------



## Graymalkin

Watched this for the first time in perhaps 15 years. Those opening credits -- when the hell did Port Charles turn into Metropolis?


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Watched this for the first time in perhaps 15 years. Those opening credits -- when the hell did Port Charles turn into Metropolis?


Port Charles is big enough for a university, an international airport, multiple hospitals and is host to corporations like ELQ while having its own tv stations. As a port on the Great Lakes, that would basically make it Rochester, which has a similar skyline.


----------



## JimSpence

The Wikipedia article on Port Charles mentions Rochester as the model.
Port Charles


----------



## Jstkiddn

TonyD79 said:


> Port Charles is big enough for a university,


.....which is prestigious enough that one has to *really* give it some long and hard thought when deciding between PCU or Yale.   Tough decision.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> The Wikipedia article on Port Charles mentions Rochester as the model.
> Port Charles


Huh. That was just my guess given the demographics, the location and my sort of knowledge of Rochester (been there a few times).


----------



## TonyD79

Jstkiddn said:


> .....which is prestigious enough that one has to *really* give it some long and hard thought when deciding between PCU or Yale.   Tough decision.


Ah, ole Chuck U!


----------



## Johncv

Jstkiddn said:


> .....which is prestigious enough that one has to *really* give it some long and hard thought when deciding between PCU or Yale.   Tough decision.


The writers started a plot was too involved PCU, Dr. Patrick introduce his teacher friend Peter who disappear after three episodes with no explanation, it was as if he was never there.


----------



## JimSpence

I still think that Maxie was carrying a twin. 
A simple DNA test would prove me right or wrong.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> I still think that Maxie was carrying a twin. A simple DNA test would prove me right or wrong.


The visions don't lie. Maxinista had a baby jackal.


----------



## stellie93

That was funny. I didn't get where they were going when Olivia first started wondering exactly what animal she was seeing. We never saw her vision of a Jackal, did we? Not sure I know what one looks like either. 

Is it possible that Britt's baby isn't hers? She might have just bonded with it and decided to keep it even though it isn't. But if it isn't, her mother must not know. If it's hers, and not Lulu and Dante's, then I have no idea who the father might be.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> That was funny. I didn't get where they were going when Olivia first started wondering exactly what animal she was seeing. We never saw her vision of a Jackal, did we? Not sure I know what one looks like either. Is it possible that Britt's baby isn't hers? She might have just bonded with it and decided to keep it even though it isn't. But if it isn't, her mother must not know. If it's hers, and not Lulu and Dante's, then I have no idea who the father might be.


I'm almost certain Britt's baby isn't hers. For sure it is not brad's. He seems to keep wanting to tell Felix something about the baby.


----------



## JimSpence

This has been mentioned before, but I think that Britt's baby is from the Lulu/Dante farm.


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> This has been mentioned before, but I think that Britt's baby is from the Lulu/Dante farm.


This is what I've suspected all along. Hopefully we'll have the answer soon, although Britt seems pretty attached to the baby and I don't see her giving him up easily.


----------



## JimSpence

With Sweeps coming up at the end of the month, don't expect a lot to happen just yet.


----------



## JimSpence

Cliff hangers for w/e 10/11
Robin completes the cure but Tracy stops Jerry from giving it to Luke.
Robin calls Patrick after Jerry leaves his cellphone in the lab.
Anna and Liesl fight at the prison holding Faison.


----------



## JimSpence

It seems that with all of the different story arcs going on that GH is alternating them from day to day.
Monday was the Jerry/Luke/Anna/Liesl/Robin arc
Today was the Kiki/Michael/Derek/Ava/Morgan/Sam etc arcs

Sweeps starts 10/31.


----------



## JimSpence

So how will Sonny react when he finds out that Sam is a Jerome?
That could be good, as Sam would then have some claim on the Jerome money.


----------



## stellie93

I'm a day behind, but every time they show Britt's baby the next shot goes to Maxi and Spinelli. Think they're trying to tell us something? 

It was funny when Nicholas found Robin and then told her to stay there and he'd be back for her. Right.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I'm a day behind, but every time they show Britt's baby the next shot goes to Maxi and Spinelli. Think they're trying to tell us something?


Or they want you to thinks something.


----------



## Jstkiddn

stellie93 said:


> I'm a day behind, but every time they show Britt's baby the next shot goes to Maxi and Spinelli. Think they're trying to tell us something?  It was funny when Nicholas found Robin and then told her to stay there and he'd be back for her. Right.


Haven't watched in three days, but I'm still going with baby Britt being Dante/lulu bio child. Glad someone finally found Robin!


----------



## TonyD79

Jstkiddn said:


> Haven't watched in three days, but I'm still going with baby Britt being Dante/lulu bio child. Glad someone finally found Robin!


It does wrap up the baby story. Lulu and Dante get their baby. Spinelli and Maxie get theirs.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> It does wrap up the baby story. Lulu and Dante get their baby. Spinelli and Maxie get theirs.


Poor Britta.


----------



## TonyD79

Hahaha. They often let Lucy step outside the GH universe but today's was funny.

What was the name of the bar in NY?

It was Ryan's. 100% sure it was Ryan's. I hope.

Ryan's Hope. Hahaha.


----------



## Johncv

So this is why AJ is gone.

Gossiping Pens is on a roll with some eye-opening rumors lately, including the one resurfacing about Sean Kanans last days as A.J. (October 17, 2013). Seems Genie Francis (Laura), too, is on the way out, whether she likes it or not?If youre wondering why you havent seen Genie Francis or Sean Kanan on the canvas over at General Hospital lately, thats because theyve been axed (yeah, as in fired, let go, sent packing) from the show and re-writes have taken place in order to fit into the changes happening in Port Charles.


----------



## JimSpence

So it looks like a whole lot of stuff is going to hit the fan shortly.

A lot of the story arcs are about to merge more than they have already.


----------



## RGM1138

Wow, Morgan is as dumb as a fence post. It cracks me up when he looks like he's trying to think. Anyway, I can see from the path that he's on, one day, he and Sonny will face off with guns, Sonny will kill him and never hear the end of it from Carly.


----------



## stellie93

When he was eavesdropping on Julian and Eva I kept yelling, run, Morgan, sneak back out. I figured he'd bump into something and Julian would catch him. But no, he just walks right in and says he's going to tell Daddy. Duh. 

I'm really uncomfortable with the whole Maxi and Lulu story. It's just too sad. I hope they bring back the other baby quickly. But will Dante and Lulu want to give up Connie even if they have their baby?


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> When he was eavesdropping on Julian and Eva I kept yelling, run, Morgan, sneak back out. I figured he'd bump into something and Julian would catch him. But no, he just walks right in and says he's going to tell Daddy. Duh. I'm really uncomfortable with the whole Maxi and Lulu story. It's just too sad. I hope they bring back the other baby quickly. But will Dante and Lulu want to give up Connie even if they have their baby?


Yes they will. Lulu will understand and make peace. Dante already has doubts about what they are doing.

It's funny. Lulu is acting like she had the hormones of pregnancy and Maxi is actually being real.

I am having a hard time seeing original Lulu following this line.


----------



## JimSpence

Let's see, DNA testing has been used quite often lately on GH, so why not now to prove baby Connie's parentage? I guess they won't get around to that until the custody trial.

Will Connie be renamed Georgie and Ben renamed to ???


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> Let's see, DNA testing has been used quite often lately on GH, so why not now to prove baby Connie's parentage? I guess they won't get around to that until the custody trial.
> 
> Will Connie be renamed Georgie and Ben renamed to ???


George?


----------



## stellie93

I really have never gotten used to this Lulu.

Connie is their baby and they love her and they will ruin lives to keep her---oh, this is really our baby? OK. Throws Connie down and runs off with new baby. Kind of proves that Maxi is right.


----------



## allan

stellie93 said:


> When he was eavesdropping on Julian and Eva I kept yelling, run, Morgan, sneak back out. I figured he'd bump into something and Julian would catch him. But no, he just walks right in and says he's going to tell Daddy. Duh.


Totally this! My mouth was hanging open in disbelief, thinking "Did he really go up to a dangerous gangster and say that?"


----------



## JimSpence

WOW! That was some revelation.
Franco is Scott and Heather's son.


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> WOW! That was some revelation. Franco is Scott and Heather's son.


Whaaaa?!? Really?

My cable signal was being flaky and my recording of Friday's show was unwatchable. So, he's not Jason's twin?


----------



## stellie93

My tv's been down all last week and part of the next one. What happened?


----------



## hummingbird_206

It all goes down at Franco's art show. Heather wigs out. All of the paintings are hers and are of sandwichs...hung the wrong direction. lol! She tells the story that she and Scott had sex right after Luke and Laura returned from Beecher's Corners. Well, after they shared a BLT at Kelly's. Heather says she and Susan both had babies in NY. Heather sold Franco. Heather has a birth certificate that lists Heather and Scott as parents and she has a DNA test. Everyone is looking at the documents trying to figure out if they are real.


----------



## Jstkiddn

I know it's a soap, but Franco looks just as old as both Heather and Scott.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Robin Mattson, who plays Heather was born in 1956, Roger Howarth, Franco, in 1968, so at least he's not older than she is.


----------



## stellie93

Didn't they do a DNA test to prove that Jason and Franco are twins? 

Another faked DNA test? I do remember Heather and Scotty having a thing back in the day--different Heather, same Scotty.


----------



## JimSpence

Here's a short synopsis of Friday's show.
http://www.tvrage.com/General_Hospital_US/episodes/1065412720


----------



## stellie93

Thanks a lot--my house is being worked on and I can't watch GH for 2 weeks--of course it would happen during November sweeps when all this stuff is happening.


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> Thanks a lot--my house is being worked on and I can't watch GH for 2 weeks--of course it would happen during November sweeps when all this stuff is happening.


How is having your house work on preventing you from watching GH?  Did you move out? No TV?


----------



## stellie93

There are workmen in the house in the daytime. My DVR is through my computor, which I don't want to leave on in case someone would snoop through my files.


----------



## hummingbird_206

stellie93 said:


> There are workmen in the house in the daytime. My DVR is through my computor, which I don't want to leave on in case someone would snoop through my files.


Can you put a password on the computer and leave it on?


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> There are workmen in the house in the daytime. My DVR is through my computor, which I don't want to leave on in case someone would snoop through my files.


I think you can watch episodes via watch abc. Check out abc.com for info. I know you can watch full episodes on iPhone and iPad. I've done it.


----------



## stellie93

Found it--thanks


----------



## allan

hummingbird_206 said:


> Robin Mattson, who plays Heather was born in 1956, Roger Howarth, Franco, in 1968, so at least he's not older than she is.


So, Heather was 12 when she had Franco?


----------



## hummingbird_206

Wonder if Michael will find Jason in the water?


----------



## TonyD79

allan said:


> So, Heather was 12 when she had Franco?


When Jed Allan was playing Edward, he was 2 years older than Stuart Damon, who played his son, Allan.

Soap opera aging is very odd.


----------



## Jstkiddn

hummingbird_206 said:


> Wonder if Michael will find Jason in the water?


What I want to know is when they are going to build a wall at that spot because how many more people have to be shoved off that dock and drown before the city of Port Charles does something! 

Wonder what the body count is in that spot over the years?


----------



## allan

When the Carinthos (sic) brothers were trading punches, I was flipping coins. "heads. Micheal will get dunked in the drink, tails it will be Morgan".


----------



## hummingbird_206

allan said:


> When the Carinthos (sic) brothers were trading punches, I was flipping coins. "heads. Micheal will get dunked in the drink, tails it will be Morgan".


Yep, you knew one of them was going in.


----------



## JimSpence

Is that the first time that someone went off Pier 52 and survived in the same episode?

I wonder how Carly will react when she finds out about Derek/Julian.

There's still two weeks left in the sweeps period, so what is still on the table?
Oh yeah, the two babies saga.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Is that the first time that someone went off Pier 52 and survived in the same episode? I wonder how Carly will react when she finds out about Derek/Julian. There's still two weeks left in the sweeps period, so what is still on the table? Oh yeah, the two babies saga.


Carly already suspected.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Has Patrick found out that Robin is alive?


----------



## Jstkiddn

hummingbird_206 said:


> Has Patrick found out that Robin is alive?


Not yet.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Jstkiddn said:


> Not yet.


Wow, I can't believe they are still dragging that out. I thought for sure I just missed it.


----------



## JimSpence

My prediction is that Patrick will find out at the wedding, where the minister asks if there is any reason why they shouldn't marry. Feel sorry for Sabrina.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> My prediction is that Patrick will find out at the wedding, where the minister asks if there is any reason why they shouldn't marry. Feel sorry for Sabrina.


Or, Robin will hide in the background let the wedding happen and then have Prince Nick help her disappear. The actress who plays Robin is not staying. She only came back to end her storyline. I think she is going into production and directing.


----------



## JimSpence

Now I feel sorry for Emma.

We still have two weeks of sweeps to go.
Will all of the major story arcs finish. If so, then what?


----------



## MLR930

Not sure if I mentioned this before but I can't stand new Lulu!


----------



## JimSpence

I miss the old Lulu, but I wouldn't go so far as to not standing the new one.


----------



## Jstkiddn

I don't care much for NuLulu.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Did you guys know Maxie actress Kirsten Storms is pregnant in real life? And that the father is ex-Johnny Z. actor Brandon Barash? The were secretly married in June. Just thought it was interesting. I've noticed that Maxie looks a bit bloated lately and started googling.shes due in January. Sure explains the clothes Maxie has been wearing lately. Lol


----------



## JimSpence

I did notice that Kirsten looked like she was gaining a bit of weight in her face, but since she looked drawn because of her illness I just thought that she was recovering from that.

Anyway, congats to her.


----------



## JimSpence

So Luke now knows that Robin is alive. Will he now go to Cassadine Island to rescue Anna, Robert and Duke in spite of Nikolas' warning?
When will Patrick find out?

And Spinelli gets sole custody of baby Connie.

Will a DNA test finally be done on Ben?

And it looks like AJ's trial will begin.


----------



## Johncv

Jstkiddn said:


> Did you guys know Maxie actress Kirsten Storms is pregnant in real life? And that the father is ex-Johnny Z. actor Brandon Barash? The were secretly married in June. Just thought it was interesting. I've noticed that Maxie looks a bit bloated lately and started googling.shes due in January. Sure explains the clothes Maxie has been wearing lately. Lol


I wish that TPTB would bring back Brandon Barash, miss Johnny.


----------



## caslu

JimSpence said:


> So Luke now knows that Robin is alive. Will he now go to Cassadine Island to rescue Anna, Robert and Duke in spite of Nikolas' warning?


I think Robert and Anna are on their way back to PC, with Jerry... so, hopefully Luke doesn't take off for Cassadine Island.

BTW, absolutely LOVED Robert shooting Jerrry... that was completely unexpected but totally awesome!


----------



## Jstkiddn

caslu said:


> BTW, absolutely LOVED Robert shooting Jerrry... that was completely unexpected but totally awesome!


Yes!

As a matter of fact, while I was watching that episode I was simultaneously texting with a GH watching friend and I had no sooner typed "I just cannot understand why these people always have Jerry Jacks at gunpoint and they NEVER shoot him," - when Robert pulled the trigger.

I had to rescind my statement. Lol


----------



## JimSpence

Has it been absolutely determined that baby Connie isn't Dante and Lulu's?


----------



## stellie93

I think so, unless Helena Cassidine or Heather or lab boy has tampered with the results.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Has it been absolutely determined that baby Connie isn't Dante and Lulu's?


If it is, it would be the first time Olivia's vision would be wrong. Maxie gave birth to a little jackal.


----------



## stellie93

Did they ever say if Dante and Lulu are allowed to visit the baby? 

I could care less about AJ.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Did they ever say if Dante and Lulu are allowed to visit the baby? I could care less about AJ.


I didn't hear anything about visitation. If the judge knew lulu was thinking of bolting again, he would.

As for AJ, I'm so tired of the AJ is a loser story. It was refreshing to see him struggling but overall sort of succeeding. What Sonny and Carly did to him was abominable. It set him off into the mess he is. But Sonny and Carly triumph and AJ is a loser. Yuck.


----------



## Jstkiddn

stellie93 said:


> I could care less about AJ.


You and me both! I wish they would kill him off again.


----------



## Johncv

Come on Nick, just shoot Fason and be done with it. Gee!!


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> Come on Nick, just shoot Fason and be done with it. Gee!!


Did you see the "next time" feature?


----------



## Johncv

TonyD79 said:


> Did you see the "next time" feature?


It's always "next time".  Like it when Robert shot Jerry in the leg. Nick should have done the same thing.


----------



## JimSpence

I'm not totally caught up on the latest episodes.
But, can we please remove "footage" from the lexicon when film is not involved?
I've seen too many shows that use this term instead of "recording".

Speaking of recordings, Ava destroying the MC recordings just proves to me that the "A J" that Connie scrawled in her blood is actually Ava Jerome.



Johncv said:


> Come on Nick, just shoot Fason and be done with it. Gee!!


Totally agree with this. The writers are just plain stupid.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Speaking of recordings, Ava destroying the MC recordings just proves to me that the "A J" that Connie scrawled in her blood is actually Ava Jerome.


Of course it is. I knew that from the very beginning. AJ is actually quite ineffectual. He couldn't kill someone if he tried. (And he has.)


----------



## JimSpence

Yeah, I knew that the "AJ" was Ava, but the writers finally got around to showing us.
So, how long will it take for this fact to be known to the the rest of Port Charles?


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Yeah, I knew that the "AJ" was Ava, but the writers finally got around to showing us. So, how long will it take for this fact to be known to the the rest of Port Charles?


Depends on Ava's and AJ's contract status?


----------



## JimSpence

In deference to the West Coast fans all I'll say right now is, damn, we have to wait until Monday for the climax of a couple of story arcs.


----------



## JimSpence

So did Faison really get shot by Anna and/or Robert? We didn't really see it, but their actions after the commercial break indicated that they did.

Really touching when Emma ran to Robin. Raises the question whether the wedding was completed as Lucy didn't say "I pronounce you husband and wife".

And then there is Luke and Jerry.


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> Raises the question whether the wedding was completed as Lucy didn't say "I pronounce you husband and wife".


Does it really make any difference, as in since Robin is obviously alive would any wedding be legal?

Not that "real life" would have any bearing on GH  but how would that work if one spouse were legally declared dead, the remaining spouse remarries and then it's found out later that the dead spouse was really alive?


----------



## stellie93

If Robyn and Patrick didn't have a kid, I could see her hesitating and just letting him go ahead and marry the girl and live happily ever after. But she is not going to never see her daughter again, so why didn't she just run in there as soon as possible to minimize the damage? 

Wow, those were some long vows.....


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> If Robyn and Patrick didn't have a kid, I could see her hesitating and just letting him go ahead and marry the girl and live happily ever after. But she is not going to never see her daughter again, so why didn't she just run in there as soon as possible to minimize the damage?
> 
> Wow, those were some long vows.....


It's a soap.


----------



## Johncv

I am confused, Nick kept thanking his Grandmother on the phone. Was Halena his Grandmother or did I miss hear things.


----------



## JimSpence

Well he does have another grandmother, right?
Helena is his paternal grandmother.
I'll leave it to you to figure out who his maternal grandmother is.


----------



## JimSpence

Damn, Jerry's still alive!


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> Damn, Jerry's still alive!


And this surprises you? Have you never watched GH before?


----------



## JimSpence

Jstkiddn said:


> And this surprises you? Have you never watched GH before?


No, this my first venture into GH. Will he now force Robin to come up with a new batch of the cure?


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> No, this my first venture into GH. Will he now force Robin to come up with a new batch of the cure?


Or, kill her. But, most likely, he'll spirit her off again so she can leave GH, but always with an option to return.


----------



## JimSpence

I'm thinking that she'll leave Port Charles to take up research for cures of polonium poisoning. Will Patrick and Emma go with her?


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> I'm thinking that she'll leave Port Charles to take up research for cures of polonium poisoning. Will Patrick and Emma go with her?


LOL! That would an exceedingly small area of research.


----------



## allan

RGM1138 said:


> LOL! That would an exceedingly small area of research.


Can't be too small. There's already been 3 cases just in one town (if you count Sean Donnelly as being in Port Charles). Imagine how many there must be worldwide!


----------



## RGM1138

allan said:


> Can't be too small. There's already been 3 cases just in one town (if you count Sean Donnelly as being in Port Charles). Imagine how many there must be worldwide!


Considering that Cruella de Vil is roasting on the devil's pitchfork, the expected incidents of Po 209 poisoning should decrease dramatically.


----------



## Jstkiddn

RGM1138 said:


> Considering that Cruella de Vil is roasting on the devil's pitchfork, the expected incidents of Po 209 poisoning should decrease dramatically.


How often on GH do people really stay dead?


----------



## RGM1138

I'm still a couple of eps behind, but can Faison really be the recipient of a double tap to the head? The best revenge would have been to off him in front of Obrecht. Anna & Robert should have transported him to Texas first, where they could avail themselves of the "Judge, he just needed killin'" law.  Hell, I doubt that there's a jury in the country that would convict them anyway. 

Everyone at the wedding had stunned looks. Except for Sabrina, who realized that she may have lost her fairly tale Dr. Grand Prize. Maybe she could still head back to PR. And take Caaarlos with. 

Figures that Jerry would survive a multi-story fall. He's too valuable to the GH storyline. He can rotate in and out of the plot as needed.

Isn't there a way where Lucy could be, you know, not be in Port Chuckles anymore? Her character really is fingernails on the chalkboard to me.


----------



## JimSpence

Actually, Jerry's fall was broken by an awning.

I'm really hoping that Faison is at room temperature.



Spoiler



Sonny has put a hit out on Carlos since he's working for Julian.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> Actually, Jerry's fall was broken by an awning.
> 
> I'm really hoping that Faison is at room temperature.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny has put a hit out on Carlos since he's working for Julian.


I saw that. I think that only works in cartoons.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> * SPOILER *


Conditionally.


----------



## JimSpence

Jstkiddn said:


> How often on GH do people really stay dead?


Considering today's episode, that's quite true.
I wonder when Helena will return?


----------



## allan

JimSpence said:


> Considering today's episode, that's quite true.
> I wonder when Helena will return?


I don't know which is scarier. The scene you're referring to, or the fact that I saw it coming a mile away!


----------



## JimSpence

I know what you mean. 
You know you've watched GH too much when you can see what's coming next.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> I know what you mean. You know you've watched GH too much when you can see what's coming next.


It's pretty much any kind of movie or tv series. You know that the hero will win. You know the villain is never always dead. You know if the show is ending (time wise), that the resolution is coming.


----------



## stellie93

I knew they would find AJ innocent. I knew nobody was dead. I knew Carlos was related to Lily. But I didn't think Franco would kill Heather, and I have no idea why Anna and Robert didn't just shoot Faison and say that they had to kill him to save themselves. Not hard to believe.


----------



## stellie93

So are they going to look for the rest of Lulu and Dante's embryos now? What do you bet they aren't there.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> So are they going to look for the rest of Lulu and Dante's embryos now? What do you bet they aren't there.


One of them is on Spoon Island.


----------



## JimSpence

Yes there is, except he was born to Britt.

But, would Lulu and Dante except him? Much less Britt giving him up.


----------



## RGM1138

Ding dong the witch is dead. Oh, she _isn't_ dead. Only on a soap can a person be stabbed, lose 4 1/2 quarts of blood, and _still_ be able to claw her way out of a grave with 6 feet of dirt on top of her.

Why don't they just get her a room at Carly's hotel, since she has a revolving door policy at the sanitarium anyway.


----------



## JimSpence

Yeah, but we haven't really seen Heather's whole body yet.

How will Britt's latest lie to Nikolas affect there relationship?

So, it was finally said that Britt's baby is Dante and Lulu's.
How long this be dragged out before it is widely known. So Britt will need to give Ben to Dante and Lulu. I wonder if he'll be renamed?
Britt will be heart broken, but wait, she just had a tryst with Nikolas and I'm sure will become pregnant. This leaves Maxie the most heartbroken as Connie goes to Washington. Speaking of Maxie, they've done a pretty good job hiding Kirsten's pregnancy.


----------



## stellie93

I was thinking when they were showing flashbacks of her and Spinelli, that she is a lot chunkier than she used to be. That's probably why.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> Yeah, but we haven't really seen Heather's whole body yet.
> 
> How will Britt's latest lie to Nikolas affect there relationship?
> 
> So, it was finally said that Britt's baby is Dante and Lulu's.
> How long this be dragged out before it is widely known. So Britt will need to give Ben to Dante and Lulu. I wonder if he'll be renamed?
> Britt will be heart broken, but wait, she just had a tryst with Nikolas and I'm sure will become pregnant. This leaves Maxie the most heartbroken as Connie goes to Washington. Speaking of Maxie, they've done a pretty good job hiding Kirsten's pregnancy.


Are they actually writing Spumoni and his girlfriend out of the show?

And I'm assuming that Kirsten will be going on maternity leave soon.

And what of Robin? Patrick said he'd decide by Christmas. (Or, end of sweeps).


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Are they actually writing Spumoni and his girlfriend out of the show? And I'm assuming that Kirsten will be going on maternity leave soon. And what of Robin? Patrick said he'd decide by Christmas. (Or, end of sweeps).


Yes. Spinelli is leaving. And Elly has a new gig on a network tv show. Don't remember which one.


----------



## Jstkiddn

I'm FF through all the mob stuff. Sadly, that doesn't leave much to watch the past few days.


----------



## allan

Jstkiddn said:


> I'm FF through all the mob stuff. Sadly, that doesn't leave much to watch the past few days.


I thought I'd read awhile back that they were planning to get away from the mob stuff.


----------



## TonyD79

allan said:


> I thought I'd read awhile back that they were planning to get away from the mob stuff.


If they have Sonny and Julian kill each other off.....

Actually, I thought I heard Sonny was heading off to the Sunset with Brenda and even if Julian stays, he may be more of a legit business man a la the Quartermaines (that is not TOO legit) than a mob guy.


----------



## Jstkiddn

TonyD79 said:


> If they have Sonny and Julian kill each other off.....


Suits me!!



TonyD79 said:


> Actually, I thought I heard Sonny was heading off to the Sunset with Brenda <snip>


I heard that somewhere as well. I assumed that's why they brought in the Julian character, so that there will still be a mob presence after Sonny leaves, especially since Jason is no longer.


----------



## TonyD79

Jstkiddn said:


> Suits me!!
> 
> I heard that somewhere as well. I assumed that's why they brought in the Julian character, so that there will still be a mob presence after Sonny leaves, especially since Jason is no longer.


The mob stuff was a lot lighter when Julian was around the first time. Even the Duke stories were a lot less than the Sonny reign. GH got way too mobbed up with Sonny and the multiple family entanglements that issued from Sonny and Jason.


----------



## JimSpence

So the warehouse is the OK Corral?

Do we know what Silas's secret is?


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Do we know what Silas's secret is?


He's a werewolf? Haha. His brother is a vampire.


----------



## RGM1138

According to the listings on DirecTV, there are only 2 "new" eps next week. The one that was pre-empted by the Prez's news conf. today, and one other one. And those two repeat. (B-Ball on Christmas).


----------



## JimSpence

So Maxie is leaving town. That answers the question on who will take over the role when Kirsten goes on maternity leave. 

Britt is struggling to keep the lie going.

Looks like New Year's Eve a lot is going to be going on. Or in some cases it already has.


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> So Maxie is leaving town. That answers the question on who will take over the role when Kirsten goes on maternity leave. Britt is struggling to keep the lie going. Looks like New Year's Eve a lot is going to be going on. Or in some cases it already has.


Mack cracked me up. Can't she eat, pray, love in Port Charles? Lol


----------



## RGM1138

I'm still a few eps behind, but OMG, I couldn't believe it. I half-jokingly said back in October that one day, Sonny and Capn' Spaz would end with guns drawn at each other. Lo and behold. GH, if you read my post, I expect a writer's credit.  How dumb is Morgan anyway?

Nothin' like a mob shootout on Christmas Eve to bring out the holiday cheer.


:up:


----------



## stellie93

I had heard rumors that Robyn was leaving, so I was surprised when Patrick chose her, although that would seem to be the obvious thing to do. Now I'm beginning to see how she leaves. 

At least they addressed the fact that Sabrina and Patrick used contraception--he really needs to read up on that.


----------



## MLR930

stellie93 said:


> I had heard rumors that Robyn was leaving, so I was surprised when Patrick chose her, although that would seem to be the obvious thing to do. Now I'm beginning to see how she leaves.
> 
> At least they addressed the fact that Sabrina and Patrick used contraception--he really needs to read up on that.


Patrick should be the condom king considering who he's married to!


----------



## stellie93

Whoa! I completely forgot about that. Did she get pregnant with Emma in the usual way? Is that safe?


----------



## MLR930

stellie93 said:


> Whoa! I completely forgot about that. Did she get pregnant with Emma in the usual way? Is that safe?


I missed all of that, I stopped watching for a few years because I got bored with it and started up again a couple years ago.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, it seems that Soapnet has gone dark, as of 12/31/13. It'll be more difficult now to catch GH if there is a problem with the broadcast feed.


----------



## MLR930

RGM1138 said:


> Well, it seems that Soapnet has gone dark, as of 12/31/13. It'll be more difficult now to catch GH if there is a problem with the broadcast feed.


Before I had Soapnet I always found episodes on Youtube


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> Well, it seems that Soapnet has gone dark, as of 12/31/13. It'll be more difficult now to catch GH if there is a problem with the broadcast feed.


Just for everyone info, Disney has pull the plug on SoapNet.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> Well, it seems that Soapnet has gone dark, as of 12/31/13. It'll be more difficult now to catch GH if there is a problem with the broadcast feed.


Are you OTA only, if you have a cable box you check VOD.


----------



## Johncv

MLR930 said:


> Before I had Soapnet I always found episodes on Youtube


How do you search for it on Youtube?


----------



## RGM1138

Johncv said:


> Are you OTA only, if you have a cable box you check VOD.


No, I have DirecTV and cable but my cableco has no VOD.

DTV, I'll have to check how long they will still offer it for GH. The last VOD ep, so far, is from 12/30/13.


----------



## RGM1138

Oh, for crying out loud. What kind of Podunk, Barney Fife, one bullet town is Port Chuck anyway? They can't afford segregated holding cells for men and women?

It's a good thing that nurse Sabrina is a skilled surgeon with lots of plasma in her fridge, so that she could patch up Caaaaarlos' GSW.

And the new Queen of Evil sings "Oh, Christmas Tree"? That's just not right. We've come long way from Dr. Q reading the Christmas story.

They should rename this show Fantasy Island.


----------



## allan

RGM1138 said:


> Well, it seems that Soapnet has gone dark, as of 12/31/13. It'll be more difficult now to catch GH if there is a problem with the broadcast feed.


That's a bummer! I've used it several times when something pre-empted the afternoon show.


----------



## MLR930

Johncv said:


> How do you search for it on Youtube?


do a search for General Hospital and the date


----------



## TonyD79

Full episodes are also available on abc.com and watch abc apps for mobile devices.


----------



## RGM1138

allan said:


> That's a bummer! I've used it several times when something pre-empted the afternoon show.


Yep, me too.


----------



## stellie93

TonyD79 said:


> Full episodes are also available on abc.com and watch abc apps for mobile devices.


I had a glitch with my computer friday, so I went to abcgo where I'd found it before. Friday's ep was up Sat. but it said that starting next week you have to list your tv provider or else wait a week to get the ep. IT'S FREE OVER THE AIR TV!!! I actually use an antenna--I know, dark ages. It works fine for network FREE stations. You'd think I was a criminal or something for not having dish or cable.


----------



## RGM1138

OMG, I can't listen to Sabrina and Felix whining anymore. On the bright side, Gnu Lulu 2 is leaving. Maybe Good Lulu will return. (I can dream).


----------



## MLR930

RGM1138 said:


> OMG, I can't listen to Sabrina and Felix whining anymore. On the bright side, Gnu Lulu 2 is leaving. Maybe Good Lulu will return. (I can dream).


Nu lulu is leaving? where'd you hear that? I'm glad as I never liked her


----------



## RGM1138

MLR930 said:


> Nu lulu is leaving? where'd you hear that? I'm glad as I never liked her


Well, she's freaking out about not being able to produce more eggs, and telling Dante how he's to blame for everything, so she left town New Year's Eve to "Find herself" or something.

I can only hope it's an opportunity for her to exit PC permanently. And come back as another actress.


----------



## stellie93

Agreed. She's been there a long time, and she's still not Lulu in my mind.


----------



## MLR930

stellie93 said:


> Agreed. She's been there a long time, and she's still not Lulu in my mind.


same here, felt the same way when they replaced Carly a million times. I've accepted this Carly but Sarah Brown will always be Carly to me.


----------



## JimSpence

I'd still like to know what the writers are drinking?


----------



## Johncv

Who the actor playing Nathan West, I know I seen him somewhere but can not place where?


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> Who the actor playing Nathan West, I know I seen him somewhere but can not place where?


Not unless you read modeling magazines and ads. He has a total of 1 other credit. And I doubt you saw it. He doesn't even have a Wikipedia page.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Not unless you read modeling magazines and ads. He has a total of 1 other credit. And I doubt you saw it. He doesn't even have a Wikipedia page.


He does look familiar though. Maybe he just looks like somebody.


----------



## Jstkiddn

RGM1138 said:


> He does look familiar though. Maybe he just looks like somebody.


Many of those model/soap star types look the same, so it's an easy mistake to make.


----------



## RGM1138

Oh, Bloody Hell! Lulu is still in town. I thought that when she packed her bags, she would leave town. Not sit around and whine about her tough life.

Ava just cracks me up. I keep expecting her to twirl her mustache after she delivers a line.


----------



## stellie93

How old is Lucas? He looks about 40. Of course, Bobby looks about 70....


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> How old is Lucas? He looks about 40. Of course, Bobby looks about 70....


 Ryan Carnes is 31.

Jackie Zeman is 60. She had a horrible facelift several years ago that actually made her look older.


----------



## stellie93

She looks terrible. I hope she sued the doctor.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> She looks terrible. I hope she sued the doctor.


 Oh. She looked worse when she did it.

Eta. I meant right after.


----------



## RGM1138

Hmm, that's a lot of blood on Heather's knife for basically a flesh wound.

Did I miss something? I know that Sonny and Liv are Dante's parents but when did they get all huggy, all kissy and not keeping their hands to themselves? The sudden jump into bed seemed out of left field.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Hmm, that's a lot of blood on Heather's knife for basically a flesh wound. Did I miss something? I know that Sonny and Liv are Dante's parents but when did they get all huggy, all kissy and not keeping their hands to themselves? The sudden jump into bed seemed out of left field.


Heather said something about augmenting the blood.

Sonny and Olivia slept together when Connie was staying away from sonny on her doctors orders. Sonny had to make a choice. He chose Connie but then she got dead.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Heather said something about augmenting the blood.
> 
> Sonny and Olivia slept together when Connie was staying away from sonny on her doctors orders. Sonny had to make a choice. He chose Connie but then she got dead.


Yeah, I remember that. But that's been months ago, right? I just thought it seemed odd that they have only been best buds of late, then on Tuesday's ep, he came in threw his arms around her and the next scene, they're doin' the wild thing.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Yeah, I remember that. But that's been months ago, right? I just thought it seemed odd that they have only been best buds of late, then on Tuesday's ep, he came in threw his arms around her and the next scene, they're doin' the wild thing.


They've been togetherish since the funeral.


----------



## stellie93

I remember she stayed with him when he was off his meds and going crazy, but I don't really remember them officially deciding to be together. Does she live with him? She always seems to be at his place. It's a soap--these things are usually beat into you, not left to be assumed.


----------



## JimSpence

So Heather erased the Meto Court security "footage".
I'm getting sick and tired of many TV shows using the term "footage" when I doubt film is being used anymore.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> They've been togetherish since the funeral.


I guess I haven't been paying attention during their scenes. I perceived them as pals with no overt sexual cues.

I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> So Heather erased the Meto Court security "footage".
> I'm getting sick and tired of many TV shows using the term "footage" when I doubt film is being used anymore.


From Wikipedia:

_Since the term originates in film, footage is only used for recorded images, such as film stock, videotapes or *digitized clips*  on live television, the signals from video cameras are called sources instead._

The term is almost correct and people know what it mean even if the video is digitized, but I think most people would state "The Meto Court security video was erased".


----------



## TonyD79

Okay, THAT was ridiculous.


----------



## stellie93

My computer was down again monday, so I missed GH. Today I come back and Olbreigt (sp) has gone from life in prison to chief of GH? And they say soaps move slow.


----------



## allan

stellie93 said:


> My computer was down again monday, so I missed GH. Today I come back and Olbreigt (sp) has gone from life in prison to chief of GH? And they say soaps move slow.


That's a big WTF! I haven't seen today yet, but when they showed that at the end Monday, my jaw hit the floor.


----------



## MLR930

that knife looks like it was involved in a peanut butter and jelly sandwich not a murder lol


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> My computer was down again monday, so I missed GH. Today I come back and Olbreigt (sp) has gone from life in prison to chief of GH? And they say soaps move slow.


She cut a deal with WSB to impairment some "plan" <= insert evil laugh track.

Anyone can take a boat to Windermaer without Nick knowing about it. 

Anyone can walk onto or into Qutermans mansion without any Q knowing about it. Really??


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> My computer was down again monday, so I missed GH. Today I come back and Olbreigt (sp) has gone from life in prison to chief of GH? And they say soaps move slow.


GH has moved anything but slow these days.

You read the Wikipedia synopsis of stories or characters and they are long with lots of twists and turns that took years to play out. The past year is a whole wiki of its own in content.


----------



## stellie93

I thought it was funny that Nicholas said no one was ever at the stables in the winter--doesn't somebody have to take care of the horses? Do they send them south for the winter? 

The kids are really cute--especially Spencer. Kind of over the top with their acting, but funny. Emma is a really good little actress most of the time, tho.


----------



## JimSpence

So who's running GH anyway?


----------



## stellie93

Johncv said:


> Anyone can walk onto or into Qutermans mansion without any Q knowing about it. Really??


That has been the case since the Q's moved to town. You never want to put those glass doors onto the garden in your mansion. They are impossible to lock.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> That has been the case since the Q's moved to town. You never want to put those glass doors onto the garden in your mansion. They are impossible to lock.


Also, all the rooms but the foyer and living room are too small for more than one person, forcing everyone to have private conversations in the open.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Also, all the rooms but the foyer and living room are too small for more than one person, forcing everyone to have private conversations in the open.


And they all speak in a loud voice.


----------



## JimSpence

Will Lulu and Dante get back together?
Who did Nathan call from the bar?
What plan will Sonny come up with?
How will Sam find out about Ava's role in Nathan's wife attempted murder.
When will Morgan finally see what Ava is?


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> Will Lulu and Dante get back together?
> Who did Nathan call from the bar?
> What plan will Sonny come up with?
> How will Sam find out about Ava's role in Nathan's wife attempted murder.
> When will Morgan finally see what Ava is?


Tune in tomorrow, same Bat-time, same Bat-channel.


----------



## JimSpence

Can the plot lines get more convoluted?

I think the writers are trying to make up for all of the slow plots from a few months ago.

You need a program to keep track of all of the new/old characters that are now showing up in Port Charles.

And Spencer is a spoiled brat.


----------



## stellie93

Is Jason coming back? Same actor? I thought it was Luke that they had frozen. Do we know where he is?


----------



## allan

stellie93 said:


> Is Jason coming back? Same actor? I thought it was Luke that they had frozen. Do we know where he is?


Luke? Last time I saw him he was



Spoiler



Drugged up in Heather's room with an ugly wig!


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> Is Jason coming back? Same actor? I thought it was Luke that they had frozen. Do we know where he is?


Maybe, with a recast: Billy Miller

http://www.celebdirtylaundry.com/2013/general-hospital-jason-morgan-replacement-billy-miller-cast-1215/


----------



## JimSpence

So, it looks like we are in for another round of DNA shenanigans.

And the picture of Jason that Victor showed Robin looks nothing like the one above.
Of course, maybe he'll need some plastic surgery after he awakes.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> So, it looks like we are in for another round of DNA shenanigans. And the picture of Jason that Victor showed Robin looks nothing like the one above. Of course, maybe he'll need some plastic surgery after he awakes.


It was a picture of Steve Burton, the outgoing Jason. They had to do that for the impact. They can just recast when he shows up just like Lulu.


----------



## JimSpence

Yes, I know that the picture was of Steve B.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Yes, I know that the picture was of Steve B.


Didn't mean that you didn't know it. What I was saying is that they recast people all the time without a "plastic surgery" cover. They only do the plastic surgery thing if they want them to hide in plain sight like Julian Jerome.

They gave NO explanation to why Duke looks like Duke again (they did the plastic surgery thing in his recast when Duke was first on the show). They have brought back a classic version of Lucas (he did not look like this when Lucas moved to Seattle).

When they have a new Jason, the picture that is floating around will suddenly look like him.


----------



## JimSpence

So with incomplete information Elizabeth will mess up two relationships.

Lulu will be upset that Ben's father is Dante, not knowing that she is his mother.
How many episodes will we need to suffer through before the truth comes out?

And Nikolas's relationship with Britt will also be on the rocks. Because she lied once again.


----------



## Snappa77

Elizabeth and Britt is a classic case of the snow callin the cloud white. 

She has an insane Maury Show worthy history herself but that doesn't stop her from going at Britt.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, to be fair, Liz has never stolen a baby embryo and lied to everybody about it.

Not to mention, Britt has gone from being a hottie to just being creepy. And has a crazy-assed mutter.


----------



## JimSpence

Off topic. 
Last week I did a Firefly marathon and in one of the episodes there was Kimberly McCullough. 
So now I'm watching Crossing Jordan and there she was again. 
It's fun watching old series on Netflix.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> Off topic.
> Last week I did a Firefly marathon and in one of the episodes there was Kimberly McCullough.
> So now I'm watching Crossing Jordan and there she was again.
> It's fun watching old series on Netflix.


What ep of Firefly was that? I don't remember it.


----------



## allan

I still can't believe a Cassadine is in charge of the WSB. Isn't that like putting a Capone in charge of the FBI?


----------



## stellie93

Who would go off with a Cassadine and not confide in her husband or her WSB mother and father where she's going? Totally unbelievable. 

And no one has considered that there were missing embryos that also were Dante's? 

How long have Scotty and Luke been in the looney bin? (I'm a day behind)


----------



## JimSpence

RGM1138 said:


> What ep of Firefly was that? I don't remember it.


She played Chari in Heart of Gold (episode 11).


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> She played Chari in Heart of Gold (episode 11).


Thanks!


----------



## JimSpence

It's fun watching old series and seeing characters show up.
I think I saw Franco in an episode of Crossing Jordan.

Back on topic.
At least the writers didn't drag out the Ben's father story.
But, I wonder how long they will drag out that Ben's mother is Lulu.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> It's fun watching old series and seeing characters show up. I think I saw Franco in an episode of Crossing Jordan. Back on topic. At least the writers didn't drag out the Ben's father story. But, I wonder how long they will drag out that Ben's mother is Lulu.


Only long enough for Felix and Brad to kiss and make up. Brad was about to tell Felix when the text from Lucas came in and derailed him. I think he is still going to tell as soon as Felix will get unhuffy and listen.


----------



## RGM1138

This show cracks me up. It's like waiting for Mr. Roper to come in and find that there's been some misunderstanding with Jack, Janet and Chrissy.


----------



## MLR930

I'm confused I remember Brit saying she wasn't really Ben's mother and now she's saying she is and that it was just Dante's sperm. I guess the writers changed things mid-story?


----------



## JimSpence

Britt is caught up in the lie and is trying to extricate herself from it.
Remember that Britt's mother said that Dante's and Lulu's embryo was implanted into Britt.


----------



## JimSpence

Still binge watching some old Crossing Jordan and Nikolas showed up in the "John Doe" episode of 2003.


----------



## JimSpence

Please, please please, will the writers slow it down a bit.
My head is spinning with what's been happening.

Anyway, I suspect that Robin will get pregnant due to the love making before she leaves with Victor. Speaking if Victor, I half expected Patrick to deck him.

Here's another speculation, Luke will find out why Robin has left town and go on a mission.

And how long before the other baby shoe drops?


----------



## RGM1138

What I'm wondering, with Kimberly leaving for possibly another 1 to 2 years to pursue her day job, how it will affect the story line?

And, oh, crap, they're bringing Ric Lansing back?


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Please, please please, will the writers slow it down a bit.
> My head is spinning with what's been happening.
> 
> Anyway, I suspect that Robin will get pregnant due to the love making before she leaves with Victor. Speaking if Victor, I half expected Patrick to deck him.
> 
> Here's another speculation, Luke will find out why Robin has left town and go on a mission.
> 
> And how long before the other baby shoe drops?


No, Luke has been turn by the Dark Force.


----------



## JimSpence

RGM1138 said:


> ...
> And, oh, crap, they're bringing Ric Lansing back?


Yeah, I suspect that he's the majority holder in Barrett enterprises and Julian's silent backer. 
What better way to get back at his half-brother?


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> Yeah, I suspect that he's the majority holder in Barrett enterprises and Julian's silent backer.
> What better way to get back at his half-brother?


Great. I hated that guy when he was here last time. Sometimes I think the producers are going out of their way to annoy me.


----------



## hummingbird_206

RGM1138 said:


> What I'm wondering, with Kimberly leaving for possibly another 1 to 2 years to pursue her day job, how it will affect the story line?
> 
> And, oh, crap, they're bringing Ric Lansing back?


No way, Rick Lansing is back??? Is it the same actor? Does Liz know? Or Carly?

I haven't watched in about a month. Guess I need to view a few eps.


----------



## RGM1138

hummingbird_206 said:


> No way, Rick Lansing is back??? Is it the same actor? Does Liz know? Or Carly?
> 
> I haven't watched in about a month. Guess I need to view a few eps.


Yep, it's him. I haven't watched Tuesday's ep yet, but I caught a quick shot of the guy while it was recording. Same actor.


----------



## hummingbird_206

JimSpence said:


> Yeah, I suspect that he's the majority holder in Barrett enterprises and Julian's silent backer.
> What better way to get back at his half-brother?





RGM1138 said:


> Yep, it's him. I haven't watched Tuesday's ep yet, but I caught a quick shot of the guy while it was recording. Same actor.


I had to watch the ep last night. Wow, yeah, it's the same Rick. And they were certainly setting it up to look like he's Julian's silent backer....they wouldn't really be that obvious, would they?

And Roxy (or whatever her name is now) is Ava's Mom? So is she really going to help Sam and John (or whatever his name is now?)

Why are Carly and Todd (or whatever his name is now) in the hospital?


----------



## TonyD79

hummingbird_206 said:


> I had to watch the ep last night. Wow, yeah, it's the same Rick. And they were certainly setting it up to look like he's Julian's silent backer....they wouldn't really be that obvious, would they? And Roxy (or whatever her name is now) is Ava's Mom? So is she really going to help Sam and John (or whatever his name is now?) Why are Carly and Todd (or whatever his name is now) in the hospital?


That's Delia Reid Ryan Ryan Coleridge Crane from Ryan's Hope. She was on a few months ago.


----------



## hummingbird_206

TonyD79 said:


> That's Delia Reid Ryan Ryan Coleridge Crane from Ryan's Hope. She was on a few months ago.


Yep, I remember her as Delia...and today I heard that that's now her name on GH. Too funny!


----------



## TonyD79

hummingbird_206 said:


> Yep, I remember her as Delia...and today I heard that that's now her name on GH. Too funny!


I loved her on Ryan's Hope. An underrated show.


----------



## RGM1138

hummingbird_206 said:


> I had to watch the ep last night. Wow, yeah, it's the same Rick. And they were certainly setting it up to look like he's Julian's silent backer....they wouldn't really be that obvious, would they?
> 
> Why are Carly and Todd (or whatever his name is now) in the hospital?


Wow, how far to go back? 



Spoiler



Franco/Todd stabs his mom, (crazy-assed Heather) for threatening Carly. Thinking he's killed her, he buries Heather alive. Apparently. Heather has a whole crew of people helping her slip in and out of the looney bin.

Heather kidnaps Carly, holds her for weeks in various locations, planting evidence to implicate Franco. Finally, Franco finds an injured Carly in the catacombs at Wyndemere. Heather shoots Franco, but Anna and the police save the day.


----------



## hummingbird_206

RGM1138 said:


> Wow, how far to go back?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Franco/Todd stabs his mom, (crazy-assed Heather) for threatening Carly. Thinking he's killed her, he buries Heather alive. Apparently. Heather has a whole crew of people helping her slip in and out of the looney bin.
> 
> Heather kidnaps Carly, holds her for weeks in various locations, planting evidence to implicate Franco. Finally, Franco finds an injured Carly in the catacombs at Wyndemere. Heather shoots Franco, but Anna and the police save the day.


Thanks! I had forgotten that the last time I watched Heather was holding Carly in the Q's boat house.


----------



## RGM1138

hummingbird_206 said:


> Thanks! I had forgotten that the last time I watched Heather was holding Carly in the Q's boat house.


Since then it's been a moveable feast of a kidnapping.


----------



## JimSpence

Why didn't AJ tell Dante his suspicions about AVA?
That's a rhetorical question.

How long are we going to have to wait before Luke finds out the real reason why Robin left town?


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Since then it's been a moveable feast of a kidnapping.


A regular tour de port chuck.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Why didn't AJ tell Dante his suspicions about AVA? That's a rhetorical question. How long are we going to have to wait before Luke finds out the real reason why Robin left town?


Probably when Helena shows up.


----------



## stellie93

I loved the clip of Anna and Robin as a little girl. :up:


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> I loved the clip of Anna and Robin as a little girl. :up:


Yeah, they trot that one out every time Robin leaves.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> A regular tour de port chuck.


:up:


----------



## RGM1138

I'm guessing it will take a while to unfreeze Helen and Stavros-cycle. And, of course, they'll make Robin save Jason for last - if they intend to recast him. 

So, maybe she'll be back in time for the Rio Olympics in 2016.


----------



## stellie93

Or maybe they'll make her try it on Jason first to see if it kills him or revives him. I think someone said he had been recast.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> Or maybe they'll make her try it on Jason first to see if it kills him or revives him. I think someone said he had been recast.


The only problem with that is, Jason would never leave Robin behind.

*Unless, they give gnu "Jason" the old fall back, amnesia.


----------



## RGM1138

Hmmm, with all of the Robin montages, I'm starting to wonder if she's leaving for good, never to be seen in Port Chuckles again. Except maybe as a recast. With a recast Jason in tow.

And, OMG, Tony Di Mera kissed that Teutonic twit Dr. Obrecht. On the lips!

Gag me with a spoon.

Hey, Frau Farbissina, the war's over. Your side lost.

I'd love to see Anna go all Medieval on her ass.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Hmmm, with all of the Robin montages, I'm starting to wonder if she's leaving for good, never to be seen in Port Chuckles again. Except maybe as a recast. With a recast Jason in tow. And, OMG, Tony Di Mera kissed that Teutonic twit Dr. Obrecht. On the lips! Gag me with a spoon. Hey, Frau Farbissina, the war's over. Your side lost. I'd love to see Anna go all Medieval on her ass.


Nah. Kimberly said she is gone a minimum of her other jobs and is willing to come back.

May never happen but it is not planned at this point.


----------



## RGM1138

Wow, even Tracy is shocked at Luke's behavior. I guess the ****** is finally out of the bag.


----------



## stellie93

What? Do we know what's wrong with Luke?


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> What? Do we know what's wrong with Luke?


I think while he was in the funny farm he was pump with enough drugs to turn him into evil Luke.


----------



## JimSpence

I wonder what Luke was given at the funny farm that turned him into a "letch".
And why?


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> I wonder what Luke was given at the funny farm that turned him into a "letch". And why?


They've done the masked imposter thing so often that I half expect that it's not really Luke.....it's someone pretending to be Luke.

I really hope I'm wrong, btw. I'm kinda over all the masks.


----------



## stellie93

I hadn't thought of that, but they did hint at him not calling Tracy Spanky and stuff like that. But then there were lots of things he did remember, so I thought it must be him. Maybe it's Faison. But he hasn't hunted up Anna yet, so I guess not.

Was Scott drugged too? It was out of character for him to refuse to sleep with Lucy--way out.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> I hadn't thought of that, but they did hint at him not calling Tracy Spanky and stuff like that. But then there were lots of things he did remember, so I thought it must be him. Maybe it's Faison. But he hasn't hunted up Anna yet, so I guess not.
> 
> Was Scott drugged too? It was out of character for him to refuse to sleep with Lucy--way out.


If there is any justice in this universe, Anna and Robert (supposedly), offed Faison a while back instead of taking him to prison.


----------



## stellie93

When Anna was listing possibilities of Faison's whereabouts, wasn't one of them throwing him in the water with a brick tied to his foot, in which case, of course he survived.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> When Anna was listing possibilities of Faison's whereabouts, wasn't one of them throwing him in the water with a brick tied to his foot, in which case, of course he survived.


Might have been. I sorta zoned out during her rattling off the options. They made the allusion that Anna and Robert gave Faison a double tap to the head. But, it was never seen on screen, so that's always an out.

And, as we all know, _nobody_ ever dies permanently on a soap.


----------



## krichard3

So, Is Britt about to fall off a balcony?


----------



## RGM1138

Ric Lansing is such a slimy mofo.


----------



## JimSpence

How much longer can they stretch out the truth about Ben?
If you believe the preview for Monday it might be on Monday.
But, I won't hold my breath.
And, what's with Luke meeting Julian in the stables?


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> How much longer can they stretch out the truth about Ben? If you believe the preview for Monday it might be on Monday. But, I won't hold my breath. And, what's with Luke meeting Julian in the stables?


Must not be Luke as the plan started a long time ago. I'm betting on a cassadine.


----------



## krichard3

My guess is Jerry Jacks.


----------



## Johncv

krichard3 said:


> My guess is Jerry Jacks.


No, I don't buy the "Man in mask act". Even if it were Jerry i would think he would act more like Luke and not going around hitting on every women. 

I think it the drugs that turn him to the dark side. Could be someone else in a mask, would explain the meeting in the stable. But who then? Maybe Rick not expecting to find Luke there.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> No, I don't buy the "Man in mask act". Even if it were Jerry i would think he would act more like Luke and not going around hitting on every women.  I think it the drugs that turn him to the dark side. Could be someone else in a mask, would explain the meeting in the stable. But who then? Maybe Rick not expecting to find Luke there.


 I'm going with dear old dad. He was a lech. And not in a mask. Some bizarro mind transfer thing involving the cassadines. Don't forget they iced all of Port Chuck.

While jerry makes some sense, including the Sci if cassadines connection, the bankrolling of Julian started before he and jerry met.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> I'm going with dear old dad. He was a lech. And not in a mask. Some bizarro mind transfer thing involving the cassadines. Don't forget they iced all of Port Chuck.
> 
> While jerry makes some sense, including the Sci if cassadines connection, the bankrolling of Julian started before he and jerry met.


And all this stuff is happening at the Miscavige Patch, where Jason is, and presumably the Cassadine undead are as well.

As far as Luke goes, I think the drugs finally stripped away that thin veneer of humanity that he's been getting by on, and his true self is emerging.


----------



## allan

My money's on imposter.


----------



## Jstkiddn

allan said:


> My money's on imposter.


I think so as well. I predict that mask will be coming off this week.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> And all this stuff is happening at the Miscavige Patch, where Jason is, and presumably the Cassadine undead are as well.
> 
> As far as Luke goes, I think the drugs finally stripped away that thin veneer of humanity that he's been getting by on, and his true self is emerging.


This is not just a lecherous person, but someone who is trying to bring down Sonny and his family.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> This is not just a lecherous person, but someone who is trying to bring down Sonny and his family.


Do you support the "man in a mask" theory for Luke? Or the Manchurian Candidate hypothesis?


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> And all this stuff is happening at the Miscavige Patch, where Jason is, and presumably the Cassadine undead are as well.
> 
> As far as Luke goes, I think the drugs finally stripped away that thin veneer of humanity that he's been getting by on, and his true self is emerging.


Jason, was never at Miscavige. Jason being held at a private hospital/research clinic in New York City. Miscavige is suppose  to be a high security psychiatric hospital in Port Chuck.

I agree with you regarding Luke.


----------



## RGM1138

Johncv said:


> Jason, was never at Miscavige. Jason being held at a private hospital/research clinic in New York City. Miscavige is suppose  to be a high security psychiatric hospital in Port Chuck.
> 
> I agree with you regarding Luke.


You're right, I confused the two. Over the last few weeks, the two places had sorta merged into one, in my mind.

Maybe there were similar room numbers at the two places.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Do you support the "man in a mask" theory for Luke? Or the Manchurian Candidate hypothesis?


No mask. They expect us to think mask.


----------



## allan

Surely, after all the previous mask stuff, they wouldn't do that again!




I'm thinking plastic surgery.


----------



## TonyD79

allan said:


> Surely, after all the previous mask stuff, they wouldn't do that again! I'm thinking plastic surgery.


I am honestly thinking mind transfer.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> I am honestly thinking mind transfer.


From who?


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> From who?


Not sure. The big bads are all blurring together. Cross pollinating cassadines with Jeromes with jerry jacks with faison.


----------



## allan

I kept asking myself, which of the villains aren't dead. OTOH, in PC, it's more likely to be one of the ones that ARE!


----------



## TonyD79

allan said:


> I kept asking myself, which of the villains aren't dead. OTOH, in PC, it's more likely to be one of the ones that ARE!


Since they are focused on bringing back old characters that others killed off, think dead.


----------



## Johncv

TonyD79 said:


> Not sure. The big bads are all blurring together. Cross pollinating cassadines with Jeromes with jerry jacks with faison.


Rumour on the soapvine is that Johnny Z. is retuning. :up::up::up: Let the good/bad times roll.


----------



## Jstkiddn

RGM1138 said:


> From who?


Whether mind transfer, mask or some other method, I think it's Jerry Jacks.


----------



## RGM1138

Jstkiddn said:


> Whether mind transfer, mask or some other method, I think it's Jerry Jacks.


I've been wracking my brain trying to figure out who has the personality quirks of "Gnu Luke" but I can't figure it out. Jerry Jacks certainly has the misogynistic, self-centered mind set. But, it almost seems too soon to see him again.

But the Big Bad really has a personal thing with Sonny. That doesn't sound like Jerry. Wouldn't it be funny if it turned out to be Jasper? 

I hope they surprise me with whoever it is. And I can almost see Ric joining forces with Sonny in order to redeem himself.

BTW, Brad needs to turn in his man card. If he can't take that knife away from old Frau Obrecht and stab her in the ass with it, he needs to grow a pair.

Maybe somebody will throw her off the parapet.


----------



## Johncv

Jstkiddn said:


> Whether mind transfer, mask or some other method, I think it's Jerry Jacks.


Ok, after catching up, it going to be the man behind the mask. The man behind the mask will be Johnny Z. He one person who want revenge against Sonny for ruining his life.


----------



## Johncv

Just ran across this, explains the current storyline...

"Several media sources guess that Tony Geary (Luke) will walk away from GH for good this timeall over money. As the theory goes, Geary wants to keep his reported $750,000 salary, TPTB would rather he take a drastic pay cut (half that at least) like everyone else has had to. Celebrity Laundrys Annemarie Fraser March 21 conglomerated all of the rumors, citing The Globe primarily. According to The Globes source, Geary wants his character to die if he doesn't stick around. Maybe TPTB are also turning Luke into a creepy bastard to ensure that fans won't care once they do kill him off. And this is the perfect way for the network to kill off a character without having to deal with re-casting. Make the fans hate him enough that theyll be thrilled to see him go. Or maybe its just petty revenge for Gearys salary demands. Either way, its starting to look like we might be saying a permanent farewell to Tony Spencer.

$750,000 salary, must be nice.


----------



## JimSpence

They certainly have moved the story arcs along quickly.
I just hope they don't decide to drag out getting Ben back.
I feel sorry for Britt. And for Tracy.

Has anyone noticed that Tony Geary doesn't look too well?


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> Has anyone noticed that Tony Geary doesn't look too well?


Yes!


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> They certainly have moved the story arcs along quickly.
> I just hope they don't decide to drag out getting Ben back.
> I feel sorry for Britt. And for Tracy.
> 
> Has anyone noticed that Tony Geary doesn't look too well?


That his evil makeup, so you know it not the "real" Luke. He not sick.


----------



## JimSpence

Could be, but I noticed his looking bad a few months ago.
But, then they were probably leading us to that conclusion.


----------



## allan

JimSpence said:


> Could be, but I noticed his looking bad a few months ago.
> But, then they were probably leading us to that conclusion.


I thought he'd been looking bad since the polonium incident.


----------



## stellie93

I can't think who he could be that he would treat Kiki like he did. Even Jerry Jax never behaved like that. Not Johnny or Jax or anyone else I can think of--except maybe Faison. It can't be just Luke going crazy since he obviously was working with Julian for a long time. They had better have a good explanation for this.


----------



## JimSpence

So they spent much of Friday's episode going back to AJ's room and him trying to say who shot him. Now Carly knows it was Sonny after a few tries, but doesn't believe it. Then AJ had another episode. I really hate it that they go to commercial just as he was telling who shot him. Will AJ finally say that it was Sonny, but was an accident?

Doctor Elbrecht must die. So who killed Detective West's sister?


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> So they spent much of Friday's episode going back to AJ's room and him trying to say who shot him. Now Carly knows it was Sonny after a few tries, but doesn't believe it. Then AJ had another episode. I really hate it that they go to commercial just as he was telling who shot him. Will AJ finally say that it was Sonny, but was an accident? Doctor Elbrecht must die. So who killed Detective West's sister?


Maybe he will finger Ava figuring no one will believe him about Ava killing Connie. Plus he might want to protect Michael and then get to hold it over Sonny's head.


----------



## JimSpence

That's plausible.
I hope they find Ben, so that story arc can be done.


----------



## stellie93

I figured AJ would try to say "Eva shot Connie" and would croak after shot making everyone think he was saying she shot him. 

But now I think he's dead and Carly will have to keep quiet to save Sonny. If he's not leaving the show and survives--I like him blaming Eva and keeping it to hold over Sonny's head.


----------



## jimmyjjohn

I've been watching for 11 years--love Robin and Patrick.


----------



## JimSpence

I wonder if Dr. Noah Drake will make an appearance?


----------



## RGM1138

Sarah Brown? What the . . .


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Sarah Brown? What the . . .


They usually reshoot those. Amazing.


----------



## JimSpence

So they shot Sarah with Sonny when he was having the vision of talking with Carly as well as vintage video for context.

Loved the final scene when the Q's walked up the stairs at GH into the light.

How long will Carly be able to keep the secret? Or will Ava spill the beans about Sonny shooting AJ? How will it be found out that AVA shot Connie now that AJ is dead? Will Michael have a vision from AJ about that?


----------



## RGM1138

Oh, Tracy, I know that you're old and stupid but to think that Kiki is gonna hit on a fossil like Luke, then you have lost your mind. 

BTW, if TPTB are trying to make Luke more unpalatable, so he can die with no tears from the audience, mission accomplished. I couldn't stand the guy since he raped Laura.

Hey, it ought to be interesting when Sonny finds out that Ava killed Connie. I'd buy a ticket to that.


----------



## JimSpence

So did Nina go full term on the baby? 
And who's the father? I suspect Silas.
Which means that Kiki has a step sibling.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> So did Nina go full term on the baby? And who's the father? I suspect Silas. Which means that Kiki has a step sibling.


Stibling.


----------



## JimSpence

Well, another monkey wench just got introduced.
Leisl and Madelline know each other.

This speculation is way out there, but could Britt be Nina's daughter?
Probably not, but interesting to think about.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Well, another monkey wench just got introduced. Leisl and Madelline know each other. This speculation is way out there, but could Britt be Nina's daughter? Probably not, but interesting to think about.


Clay found Nina. I doubt there was a born baby. However, don't assume Nina is dead.


----------



## Jstkiddn

TonyD79 said:


> However, don't assume Nina is dead.


Never assume anyone is dead in Port Charles. One certainty on this show is that nobody is ever so dead that they cannot come back.


----------



## TonyD79

Jstkiddn said:


> Never assume anyone is dead in Port Charles. One certainty on this show is that nobody is ever so dead that they cannot come back.


I'd say Emily is dead. Edward is dead. Lila is dead. Alan is dead. AJ is dead.

Wow, those Quatermaines know how to be dead!


----------



## Jstkiddn

TonyD79 said:


> I'd say Emily is dead. Edward is dead. Lila is dead. Alan is dead. AJ is dead. Wow, those Quatermaines know how to be dead!


Wasn't AJ dead once before?


----------



## TonyD79

Jstkiddn said:


> Wasn't AJ dead once before?


He's never been a ghost that I know of. Ghosts tend to be dead. Except the time Lila saw Edward as a ghost and he was actually stranded on an island.


----------



## Jstkiddn

TonyD79 said:


> He's never been a ghost that I know of. Ghosts tend to be dead. Except the time Lila saw Edward as a ghost and he was actually stranded on an island.


I mean wasn't he dead as far as we the viewers were concerned? And then we found out it was all faked by Monica and he'd been alive all this time?


----------



## RGM1138

Jstkiddn said:


> I mean wasn't he dead as far as we the viewers were concerned? And then we found out it was all faked by Monica and he'd been alive all this time?


I was thinking that he was dead, because when he came back to the show, he was in a hospital bed. And that Dr. Q had brought him back, somehow.

But, maybe she was just hiding him.


----------



## Johncv

Jstkiddn said:


> I mean wasn't he dead as far as we the viewers were concerned? And then we found out it was all faked by Monica and he'd been alive all this time?


Yes


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> I was thinking that he was dead, because when he came back to the show, he was in a hospital bed. And that Dr. Q had brought him back, somehow.
> 
> But, maybe she was just hiding him.


No ^^^


----------



## Johncv

TonyD79 said:


> I'd say Emily is dead. Edward is dead. Lila is dead. Alan is dead. AJ is dead.
> 
> Wow, those Quatermaines know how to be dead!


Or, they are all held secretly somewhere still alive.


----------



## Johncv

So, Nathan and Brutt have drunk sex and then find out they are brother and sister and after that "one night", Brutt will become pregnant with Nathan child. But before Brutt find out she pregnant, Nick will forgive her (after nurse do-good talk him into it) and ask Brutt to marry him.  Do I have the upcoming plot line down or anyone want to officer another one.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> So, Nathan and Brutt have drunk sex and then find out they are brother and sister and after that "one night", Brutt will become pregnant with Nathan child. But before Brutt find out she pregnant, Nick will forgive her (after nurse do-good talk him into it) and ask Brutt to marry him.  Do I have the upcoming plot line down or anyone want to officer another one.


Ewwwwwwww


----------



## allan

Johncv said:


> So, Nathan and Brutt have drunk sex and then find out they are brother and sister and after that "one night", Brutt will become pregnant with Nathan child. But before Brutt find out she pregnant, Nick will forgive her (after nurse do-good talk him into it) and ask Brutt to marry him.  Do I have the upcoming plot line down or anyone want to officer another one.


LOL, I had similar thoughts.  I guess great twisted minds think alike.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, looks like Nathan/James' life has gotten more complicated. 

Do we really need another new character at this point? I'm already annoyed by the Aussie dink that Maxie drug home.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> Well, looks like Nathan/James' life has gotten more complicated.
> 
> Do we really need another new character at this point? I'm already annoyed by the Aussie dink that Maxie drug home.


What new character are you referring to? 

If you're referring to Lulu first embryo, then yes that would be a new character.  Would like to see how the good Dr. Obright pull that off.


----------



## RGM1138

Johncv said:


> What new character are you referring to?
> 
> If you're referring to Lulu first embryo, then yes that would be a new character.  Would like to see how the good Dr. Obright pull that off.


The guy that Maxie brought home with her.


----------



## stellie93

Also hating the guy Maxie brought home with her. He's probably leaving so we can have the 2 people sharing an apartment falling in love scenario. Or he could be a relative of Jax. 

Someone said that the first embryo they implanted in Brit didn't take so they used the last one. I'm guessing that was a lie a one is left somewhere.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> Also hating the guy Maxie brought home with her. He's probably leaving so we can have the 2 people sharing an apartment falling in love scenario. Or he could be a relative of Jax.
> 
> Someone said that the first embryo they implanted in Brit didn't take so they used the last one. I'm guessing that was a lie a one is left somewhere.


And what would happen with that last embryo?


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> And what would happen with that last embryo?


Doctress Evil probably put it into herself.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Doctress Evil probably put it into herself.


Ewwwww. Talk about spawn of Satan.

Is that a do it yourself project? Even if you're an Evil Doktor?


----------



## JimSpence

Where are we? The Age of Aquarius?

And here's another completely off the wall speculation.
Sabrina is carrying the third embryo.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Where are we? The Age of Aquarius?
> 
> And here's another completely off the wall speculation.
> Sabrina is carrying the third embryo.


No, Sabrina had sex with Patrick.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> No, Sabrina had sex with Patrick.


So. So did Britt


----------



## allan

WTF? My DVR only recorded 35 minutes of yesterday's ep! Anything interesting happen the last half of the show?


----------



## Jstkiddn

allan said:


> WTF? My DVR only recorded 35 minutes of yesterday's ep! Anything interesting happen the last half of the show?


My days sort of run together, but I believe the last half of mine was preempted for Boston marathon coverage. It was possibly the day before, but pretty sure it was yesterday.


----------



## TonyD79

I record on two channels due to breaking news. Washington has the show on at 2 and Baltimore at 3 so I record both. When news comes on, it helps. 

Yesterday was 35 minutes on both and it ended unceremoniously on both. 

I watched the on demand which was full.


----------



## allan

TonyD79 said:


> I record on two channels due to breaking news. Washington has the show on at 2 and Baltimore at 3 so I record both. When news comes on, it helps.
> 
> Yesterday was 35 minutes on both and it ended unceremoniously on both.
> 
> I watched the on demand which was full.


Is it worth my time to watch yesterday's On Demand before today's ep, or just skip it? I'm thinking the later, assuming nothing major happened in the last half.


----------



## TonyD79

allan said:


> Is it worth my time to watch yesterday's On Demand before today's ep, or just skip it? I'm thinking the later, assuming nothing major happened in the last half.


I watched half asleep so not sure what was in what half. Is watch it anyway.


----------



## RGM1138

The makeup crew really should check out the results on a hi def monitor before committing it to tape. A.J. looked like somebody spilled red paint on him.

BTW, I think maybe Caaarlos will be charged with A.J.s murder, but be killed by Ava before it goes to trial, thus letting Sonny off the hook.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> The makeup crew really should check out the results on a hi def monitor before committing it to tape. A.J. looked like somebody spilled red paint on him.


I don't think it is supposed to look real. Ot is Sonny's delusion.


----------



## Jstkiddn

AJ is much more annoying dead than he was alive...and that's saying something! I'm ready for him to be gone.

Plus, this whole storyline is pretty stupid. How many people has Sonny killed or had killed? He's all of the sudden growing such a conscious that he's going to go crazy from guilt over killing AJ? Of all people? Not buying it.

Also not buying he and Olivia. Those two have about as much chemistry with each other as peanut butter and black olives.


----------



## RGM1138

Jstkiddn said:


> AJ is much more annoying dead than he was alive...and that's saying something! I'm ready for him to be gone.
> 
> Plus, this whole storyline is pretty stupid. How many people has Sonny killed or had killed? He's all of the sudden growing such a conscious that he's going to go crazy from guilt over killing AJ? Of all people? Not buying it.
> 
> Also not buying he and Olivia. Those two have about as much chemistry with each other as peanut butter and black olives.


Yeah, it's not about AJ, but about Michael. Sonny knows how he will react if he finds out that he popped a cap in AJ. Look at how Michael freaked out on Anna this week.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Yeah, it's not about AJ, but about Michael. Sonny knows how he will react if he finds out that he popped a cap in AJ. Look at how Michael freaked out on Anna this week.


Yep. And AJ is annoying because that is how Sonny sees him. This isn't a ghost. If it were, he could tell Sonny that Ava killed Connie. This is Sonny's view of AJ and his own guilt in betraying his "son."


----------



## Jstkiddn

TonyD79 said:


> Yep. And AJ is annoying  because that is how Sonny sees him. This isn't a ghost. If it were, he could tell Sonny that Ava killed Connie. This is Sonny's view of AJ and his own guilt in betraying his "son." because he's AJ and he's gross.


   I admit it's my own personal bias. I've always HATED the AJ character and for some reason the actor that plays him just skeeves me out. Have no clue why, because I'm sure he's supposed to be a dreamy soap opera type, but...blech, blech, blech! Everytime I see him I can't help but think that he needs to hurry and get off my tv screen.


----------



## JimSpence

Rocco? Really?


----------



## TonyD79

Jstkiddn said:


> I admit it's my own personal bias. I've always HATED the AJ character and for some reason the actor that plays him just skeeves me out. Have no clue why, because I'm sure he's supposed to be a dreamy soap opera type, but...blech, blech, blech! Everytime I see him I can't help but think that he needs to hurry and get off my tv screen.


I'm the opposite. I get tired of the ******** ways they always had of making AJ a victim. Sonny and Carly are the villains yet they skate and AJ winds up dead multiple times or in jail or beat up or whatever.

The AJ storylines have been weak because he has to fail even when it makes no sense for him to.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Rocco? Really?


His moms name is Lulu.


----------



## stellie93

Spencer is soooo cute. I love that kid. Luke had better not hurt him. 

I always hate when they do the dead person wandering around talking to people. They do it every time someone dies.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Spencer is soooo cute. I love that kid. Luke had better not hurt him.  I always hate when they do the dead person wandering around talking to people. They do it every time someone dies.


Mostly Spencer gets on my nerves. He's a brat. At least he is doing something good this time.


----------



## allan

I enjoyed the scene where Kiki made "Luke" sing soprano. 

Ugh, I don't think I'll ever get used to "Rocco".

I actually felt sorry for AJ. I wasn't watching GH when he was on before, but this latest stretch, he seemed to be trying to atone for his past. I can do without him though, now that he's dead.


----------



## TonyD79

allan said:


> I enjoyed the scene where Kiki made "Luke" sing soprano.  Ugh, I don't think I'll ever get used to "Rocco".


I grew up with Rocco's. It is not that unusual a name. Just mostly an older one.


----------



## JimSpence

I think Rocky would be better.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> I think Rocky would be better.


Now that I would have trouble with. Rocco is a real name. Rocky is a nickname.


----------



## stellie93

Yeah, there was a Rocco on my street growing up, and I live in rural Ohio. It's not that unusual. 

They'd better have a good explanation for the beast Luke has turned into, or I'm going to be mad.


----------



## MLR930

TonyD79 said:


> Mostly Spencer gets on my nerves. He's a brat. At least he is doing something good this time.


I can't stand that damn kid


----------



## Jstkiddn

MLR930 said:


> I can't stand that damn kid


You and me both! I hope "Luke" (or whoever he is) wrings his rotten little neck.  Of course, it won't happen...but one can hope!

Why are the kindergartners having these fairly involved story lines? I'm personally kinda tired of the Toddler Love Triangle. Is this the best the writers can come up with these days?


----------



## allan

Jstkiddn said:


> You and me both! I hope "Luke" (or whoever he is) wrings his rotten little neck.  Of course, it won't happen...but one can hope!


^This! 



> Why are the kindergartners having these fairly involved story lines? I'm personally kinda tired of the Toddler Love Triangle. Is this the best the writers can come up with these days?


Apparently.


----------



## stellie93

I guess I'm the only one who thinks the kids are cute. I think Spencer and Emma are great little actor and actress. Elizabeth's son not so much. I like it better than the usual way of just showing the kid when he's about to be kidnapped or at a custody trial. And then all of a sudden he's 16. But then the only other kid I remember on here that was a good actress was Robin.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I guess I'm the only one who thinks the kids are cute. I think Spencer and Emma are great little actor and actress. Elizabeth's son not so much. I like it better than the usual way of just showing the kid when he's about to be kidnapped or at a custody trial. And then all of a sudden he's 16. But then the only other kid I remember on here that was a good actress was Robin.


Emma is okay. She is a bit more self possessed than most kids her age but she is fine. I like her. Cameron is probably the most realistic kid of the three. Spencer is written obnoxiously and he plays it with a sneer.


----------



## JimSpence

Okay, what drugs are the writers on?


----------



## stellie93

Why is Sabrina like 7 months pregnant all of a sudden. If she found out when she was 2 months that means Robin left 4 or 5 months ago.


----------



## JimSpence

That's Soap time.


----------



## RGM1138

Soap timespace is expandable, depending on gravity. Einstein proved this.


----------



## allan

I'm sure her kid will be laughing about this this time next year when he's in highschoool.


----------



## RGM1138

Ewww, Sonny what did you do? Well, that's two sons you've betrayed. Maybe you could shoot Dante again and make it a hat trick.


----------



## Johncv

"Amanda Lee of The World According To Mandy zeroed in on exactly whats wrong with the current storyline surrounding this imposter, psycho Luke  one of many, many things going wrong under the current regime. She tapped into the frustration of a lot of long-time, legitimate fans when she wrote that none of this made sense, least of all making everyone who knows and loves Luke dumber than a bucket of rocks. While I was excited by Fluke (at first)  that excitement eroded when [head writer Ron Carlivati] wrote every person in Port Charles as an absolute idiot that didnt notice that Luke was an imposter. Seriously, the only two people that realize something is up with Luke are Spencer and Ned  a child and a guy who hasn't been in town for a decade. Yet Sonny and Tracy, people who see him all the time, dont seem to think theres anything wrong with him. [GENERAL HOSPITAL: How bad does it have to get before it's too bad to watch? April 18, 2014] Amen!"


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> "Amanda Lee of The World According To Mandy zeroed in on exactly whats wrong with the current storyline surrounding this imposter, psycho Luke  one of many, many things going wrong under the current regime. She tapped into the frustration of a lot of long-time, legitimate fans when she wrote that none of this made sense, least of all making everyone who knows and loves Luke dumber than a bucket of rocks. While I was excited by Fluke (at first)  that excitement eroded when [head writer Ron Carlivati] wrote every person in Port Charles as an absolute idiot that didnt notice that Luke was an imposter. Seriously, the only two people that realize something is up with Luke are Spencer and Ned  a child and a guy who hasn't been in town for a decade. Yet Sonny and Tracy, people who see him all the time, dont seem to think theres anything wrong with him. [GENERAL HOSPITAL: How bad does it have to get before it's too bad to watch? April 18, 2014] Amen!"


Except that the face he's shown to others hasn't been that odd. We see him with Julian. They don't. But even then, Elizabeth is doubtful.

Anyways, anyone who has watched Luke from day one can accept yet another take on him.

Those on the show get to write off some oddities as being because he was held catatonic for weeks in a nut house.


----------



## TonyD79

Is Luke really Joe Scully or Deke?


----------



## RGM1138

Okay, I'm still a few eps behind, but did Patrick _ really _ just tell Robin, in a phone call, to "Come home now or not at all?"

That's how they're gonna write her off the show? That's too lame even for a soap.

And, I'll say it again, Aussie Vegan boy is past annoying. He needs to go on the same boat that takes Magda up the creek.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> Okay, I'm still a few eps behind, but did Patrick _ really _ just tell Robin, in a phone call, to "Come home now or not at all?"
> 
> That's how they're gonna write her off the show? That's too lame even for a soap.
> 
> And, I'll say it again, Aussie Vegan boy is past annoying. He needs to go on the same boat that takes Magda up the creek.


I think Aussie Vegan boy is being annoying on purpose and has another agenda. I think we will see him eat a hamburger real soon.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> I think Aussie Vegan boy is being annoying on purpose and has another agenda. I think we will see him eat a hamburger real soon.


I hope so. They've given us quirky characters like Spinelli who eventually got stories but Veggie is just annoying.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> I hope so. They've given us quirky characters like Spinelli who eventually got stories but Veggie is just annoying.


That guy could eat a cow and a pig, with chocolate sauce, but it's still not gonna make me like him.

And, BTW, it looks like we'll be getting another new character, now that sleeping beauty has awakened.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> And, BTW, it looks like we'll be getting another new character, now that sleeping beauty has awakened.


As if this is a surprise to anyone here, we all could see this coming.


----------



## Johncv

TonyD79 said:


> I hope so. They've given us quirky characters like Spinelli who eventually got stories but Veggie is just annoying.


Annoying yes, but you do agree he has an agenda, I thinking that he work for fake Luke. Anyone else have any opinions.


----------



## RGM1138

I assume they plan to bring Jason back at some point in the future. Will they recast Robin then?

And how is Sam gonna feel that her BFF Patrick withheld information about him still being alive?


----------



## JimSpence

Spring sweeps ends May 21st. I wonder if most of these major hanging arcs will be solved by then?


----------



## allan

JimSpence said:


> Spring sweeps ends May 21st. I wonder if most of these major hanging arcs will be solved by then?


Hopefully, they'll at least get rid of fake Luke. That's getting old.


----------



## RGM1138

allan said:


> Hopefully, they'll at least get rid of fake Luke. That's getting old.


Or, "real" Luke, if they don't renew his contract.


----------



## RGM1138

I'm hoping, that with summer coming up, Nik will see fit to send mini-prince to camp.


Or, Siberia.

Anywhere but here.


----------



## TonyD79

allan said:


> Hopefully, they'll at least get rid of fake Luke. That's getting old.


It was old weeks ago. At least let us know who he is. Move it along.


----------



## JimSpence

RGM1138 said:


> I'm hoping, that with summer coming up, Nik will see fit to send mini-prince to camp.
> 
> Or, Siberia.
> 
> Anywhere but here.


Maybe take Levi with him.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> Maybe take Levi with him.


Yes!


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> I'm hoping, that with summer coming up, Nik will see fit to send mini-prince to camp.
> 
> Or, Siberia.
> 
> Anywhere but here.


So, mini-prince can return two-weeks later as a teenage prince with six-pack abs and more muscles then daddy prince.


----------



## JimSpence

And while we are at it, let's send Liesl to Siberia.



Johncv said:


> So, mini-prince can return two-weeks later as a teenage prince with six-pack abs and more muscles then daddy prince.


They'll also have to make Cameron and Emma teenagers.


----------



## allan

JimSpence said:


> They'll also have to make Cameron and Emma teenagers.


Ugh! The thought of that triangle continuing when they're teens!


----------



## Johncv

Rumor is PORT CHARLES might return to ABC.


----------



## RGM1138

Johncv said:


> Rumor is PORT CHARLES might return to ABC.


Hmm. They'd have to poach most of the cast of GH to make that happen.


----------



## TonyD79

Blackie Parrish?

Wow.


----------



## JimSpence

So Michael is the new ELQ CEO. Luke didn't look too happy about that.
The "Baby Come Back" song certainly created a lot of angst among the audience.
And Molly is really looking fine! She has grown up a lot.
Spencer is a spoiled brat!
Lucy did it again!
So who would have guessed that Liesl could sing?
Do you think she has softened a bit after singing that song?
At least she didn't sing in her character's accent!!!


----------



## stellie93

Leisel may be evil, but she has a pretty good voice. 

Does Lucy always change dresses in the middle of the stage with the curtain down? 

There for a minute I thought Epiphany had the same ailment as Luke--she was acting really out of character. 

Since Tracy married Lucas Lorenzo Spencer, and we're pretty sure that that isn't him, she's not really married, right?


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> Leisel may be evil, but she has a pretty good voice.
> 
> Does Lucy always change dresses in the middle of the stage with the curtain down?


There's a long tradition of Lucy getting caught in her underwear at the Nurses' Ball.


----------



## RGM1138

They seemed to have poured a lot more money into the Ball this year. As well as having an actual sponsor. I don't recall that ever happening before.

And, yes, those kids are horrible. Especially Spencer, but Cam is just as bad. I can't stand all of the scenery chewing by the tiny tykes.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> So Michael is the new ELQ CEO. Luke didn't look too happy about that. The "Baby Come Back" song certainly created a lot of angst among the audience. And Molly is really looking fine! She has grown up a lot. Spencer is a spoiled brat! Lucy did it again! So who would have guessed that Liesl could sing? Do you think she has softened a bit after singing that song? At least she didn't sing in her character's accent!!!


She sang a montage song at New Years (was that it?).


----------



## JimSpence

She may have sung at New Years, but the sung she sung this time may have hit the heart of Nathan and Britt.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> She may have sung at New Years, but the sung she sung this time may have hit the heart of Nathan and Britt.


Britt has a heart?


----------



## RGM1138

Who the hell is Eddie Gomez? Even the song title app on my phone didn't recognize him.

Was there ever a Blackie Parrish on GH? 

Player? Holy Crap! I didn't realize they were still alive.

NVM about Blackie. I interwebbed him. I remember that John Stamos once played a "Blackie", but I didn't know his last name or even what show he was on. I guess in this context, they were taking a poke at him over his Dannon Greek yogurt.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Who the hell is Eddie Gomez? Even the song title app on my phone didn't recognize him. Was there ever a Blackie Parrish on GH? Player? Holy Crap! I didn't realize they were still alive. NVM about Blackie. I interwebbed him. I remember that John Stamos once played a "Blackie", but I didn't know his last name or even what show he was on. I guess in this context, they were taking a poke at him over his Dannon Greek yogurt.


Probably more a tweak or nod on all the old characters coming back. Blackie never came back even though his prison sentence was over years ago.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Probably more a tweak or nod on all the old characters coming back. Blackie never came back even though his prison sentence was over years ago.


Could be that too, I suppose. I was just thinking the other day about how the show is now filled with characters who went over to Port Charles and have now rejoined GH.


----------



## stellie93

So Julian says he has worked with Luke for years. But whoever it is, we know it hasn't been Luke for years--he had to become Luke or Luke become crazy at that hospital. So Julian must know who he really is, right? Not good for Julian's health regardless of whether he quits or not. 

Scotty also seems to give Luke funny looks like he knows something about what happened in the mental hospital.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> So Julian says he has worked with Luke for years. But whoever it is, we know it hasn't been Luke for years--he had to become Luke or Luke become crazy at that hospital. So Julian must know who he really is, right? Not good for Julian's health regardless of whether he quits or not. Scotty also seems to give Luke funny looks like he knows something about what happened in the mental hospital.


I think the funny looks are more that he senses that it is not Luke but doesn't know that yet. Scotty probably knows Luke better than anyone else in the current cast. Even more than Bobbie who always just said "well, that's Luke" whenever he did anything. Besides she is pretty clueless. Scotty is sharp.


----------



## Johncv

Jason Quartermaine Morgan allegedly returns September 21. 

Also, a new character hasn't been working out and will be going soon, although the alleged actor doesn't know whats going on. So who leaving Natham, TJ, or Rafe. Don't think it going to be Levi. Could be Nick kid. Please.

Levi could turn out to be a New Age fraud, secretly scamming Maxie for some gold amidst the good fortunes of Port Charles residents.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> Jason Quartermaine Morgan allegedly returns September 21. Also, a new character hasn't been working out and will be going soon, although the alleged actor doesn't know whats going on. So who leaving Natham, TJ, or Rafe. Don't think it going to be Levi. Could be Nick kid. Please. Levi could turn out to be a New Age fraud, secretly scamming Maxie for some gold amidst the good fortunes of Port Charles residents.


Doubt any of the kids. And nathan is too tied into a story. Unless they find a reason for Jordan, she may be gone.


----------



## RGM1138

Johncv said:


> Jason Quartermaine Morgan allegedly returns September 21.
> 
> .


That would necessarily means Robin's return too, yes?


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> That would necessarily means Robin's return too, yes?


Maybe. Maybe not. Probably for a short time.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Maybe. Maybe not. Probably for a short time.


But, how could they justify her not coming back? Unless she died. And if not, how do they write her out again?


----------



## stellie93

She comes back and finds Patrick with Sabrina, so she leaves again. Poor Emma.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> She comes back and finds Patrick with Sabrina, so she leaves again. Poor Emma.


I guess that could happen. After all, this is a place where a grown woman ends up on stage in her underwear, every time there's a benefit gala.

And people regularly return from the dead. (Or, from the past).


----------



## Johncv

TonyD79 said:


> Doubt any of the kids. And nathan is too tied into a story. Unless they find a reason for Jordan, she may be gone.


The rumor is an "actor", not an "actress" is not working out, so it not a female. The wording "although the alleged actor doesn't know whats going on" lead me to think it one of the kids. It could also be Lucas, but I think he also is too tied into the story.


----------



## JimSpence

May 21 is the end of sweeps. So tomorrow should be interesting.


----------



## RGM1138

I hope that they finally reveal who "Luke" is.

ETA: 5 bucks says it's Jerry Jacks.


----------



## Jstkiddn

RGM1138 said:


> I hope that they finally reveal who "Luke" is. ETA: 5 bucks says it's Jerry Jacks.


I think it will be a rival mob boss.


----------



## RGM1138

Jstkiddn said:


> I think it will be a rival mob boss.


Maybe, but I think they would want to go with someone the audience is familiar with.


----------



## stellie93

RGM1138 said:


> I hope that they finally reveal who "Luke" is.
> 
> ETA: 5 bucks says it's Jerry Jacks.


Jerry Jax is not even close to as big a jerk as this guy is. In fact, I can't think of anyone who's as big a jerk as this guy. Faison looks sensitive compared to him. I'm thinking long dead Cassidine.


----------



## allan

stellie93 said:


> Jerry Jax is not even close to as big a jerk as this guy is. In fact, I can't think of anyone who's as big a jerk as this guy. Faison looks sensitive compared to him. I'm thinking long dead Cassidine.


I'm not current on GH villains, since I wasn't watching from the mid 80s to a couple years ago, but I can't think of anyone who's such an incredible jerk & lech.


----------



## Johncv

allan said:


> I'm not current on GH villains, since I wasn't watching from the mid 80s to a couple years ago, but I can't think of anyone who's such an incredible jerk & lech.


Who thinks this Luke Spencer is really a not-dead-after-all Frank Smith, heralding the return of son Damian Smith, portrayed by Leigh McCloskey?


----------



## JimSpence

I'm not that familiar with the early days of GH, so I looked Frank Smith up in Wikipedia.
This could be the one. Or maybe the look alike Bill Eckert who was supposed to have died in Luke's arms.


----------



## allan

JimSpence said:


> I'm not that familiar with the early days of GH, so I looked Frank Smith up in Wikipedia.
> This could be the one. Or maybe the look alike Bill Eckert who was supposed to have died in Luke's arms.


My memory of Frank Smith is loong ago and hazy, but from what I remember from googling awhile back, that could very well be. Don't know anything about Bill Eckert.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> I'm not that familiar with the early days of GH, so I looked Frank Smith up in Wikipedia.
> This could be the one. Or maybe the look alike Bill Eckert who was supposed to have died in Luke's arms.


No idea why Bill Eckert would have a vendetta against Sonny. They would have to add that to the story.


----------



## JimSpence

So this sweeps period is done. And a few new options have been started. I see the story arcs slowing down until the next sweeps period.


----------



## RGM1138

How about this? What if "Luke" is actually . . . . . Stavro-sicle? Back from the dead. Again.

I can see it. He's despicable, homicidal and psychotic. There's nothing he wouldn't do. Evil incarnate.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> How about this? What if "Luke" is actually . . . . . Stavro-sicle? Back from the dead. Again. I can see it. He's despicable, homicidal and psychotic. There's nothing he wouldn't do. Evil incarnate.


Fake Luke is focused on Sonny. Has to have a Sonny connection. Stavros is Luke/Laura focused.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Fake Luke is focused on Sonny. Has to have a Sonny connection. Stavros is Luke/Laura focused.


Yeah, that's true, I guess. I'm all out of ideas now.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Yeah, that's true, I guess. I'm all out of ideas now.


Me too.


----------



## stellie93

TonyD79 said:


> Fake Luke is focused on Sonny. Has to have a Sonny connection. Stavros is Luke/Laura focused.


Plus he seems to be interested in cash and lots of it. Cassidines don't need money, do they? Of course, we have no idea what he's actually done to Luke--it has been Luke focused pretty much.

Usually when an undercover cop is caught in a bust, they go ahead and arrest them with everybody else so they don't blow their cover. What is TJ's mom doing?


----------



## RGM1138

I have a feeling that this business with Luke is gonna run on over a long period of time. I'm just hoping they conclude it before Tony Geary goes on his next vacation.

BTW, I looked ahead at next week's listings and found some disturbing news.



Spoiler



On Friday, 5/30 - Morgan and Olivia offer each other "comfort." I hope that doesn't mean what I think it does.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I have a feeling that this business with Luke is gonna run on over a long period of time. I'm just hoping they conclude it before Tony Geary goes on his next vacation. BTW, I looked ahead at next week's listings and found some disturbing news. * SPOILER *


Don't think so. At least one of them is a smart person.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Don't think so. At least one of them is a smart person.


I hope so. Just don't want to experience that ick factor again.


----------



## stellie93

This is probably a stupid question, but watching Friday's show when TJ wouldn't take the car his mother bought with "drug money"--cops that work under cover for a long time and get paid big bucks by their criminal bosses--what do they do with that money? Do they have to turn it all in to the cops and then get paid their cop salary? And lots of times they have to live in the style of the criminal, so they probably have to spend some of it. Just wondering....


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> This is probably a stupid question, but watching Friday's show when TJ wouldn't take the car his mother bought with "drug money"--cops that work under cover for a long time and get paid big bucks by their criminal bosses--what do they do with that money? Do they have to turn it all in to the cops and then get paid their cop salary? And lots of times they have to live in the style of the criminal, so they probably have to spend some of it. Just wondering....


Well, when I worked for the sheriff's dept., they would use some of the money for drug buys, "flash" money for looking the part, and other expenses as needed.

Other than that, it was turned over to the county for use in buying patrol cars, weapons and bullet resistant vests. Thus, lowering the amount of taxes used for such items. The deputies were never allowed to keep the money personally.


----------



## stellie93

I figured not, but that would sure be the honor system in place-- especially if you were a long term undercover guy. Nice to see that money put to good use sometimes. :up:


----------



## JimSpence

So Carly is her own worst enemy. 
Just turn the whole recording over to Anna snd let the chips fall where they may.

Lucy too! Can we please write her out for a while.

And Luke isn't thinking too clearly either.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> I figured not, but that would sure be the honor system in place-- especially if you were a long term undercover guy. Nice to see that money put to good use sometimes. :up:


Not to say that a few bad apples don't slip through and take advantage of the situation. But in my experience, those are very few and far between.

When you work in law enforcement, you meet a lot of people from different agencies. And nearly all of the ones I met were just who you'd want them to be - honest, hard-working professionals who just want to do a good job and get home to their families every night.


----------



## RGM1138

I'm still a few eps behind. It's humorous that Julian thinks he can just step out of "the life" with no consequences. He's killed at least one person that I know of, not to mention all of the other laws he's broken over the years.

And now he thinks he can just walk away and start a new life? That's not the way it works, JJ.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> So Carly is her own worst enemy. Just turn the whole recording over to Anna snd let the chips fall where they may. Lucy too! Can we please write her out for a while. And Luke isn't thinking too clearly either.


They are all acting consistent with their characters.

Carly always defers to a Sonny and does stupid things to "protect Michael." If she weren't "protecting Michael" years ago by delivering him to a killer (Sonny) rather than just an alcoholic father, her ex wouldn't have killed her baby daddy.

Lucy is impulsive and doesn't think through consequences. That is why she winds up in her underwear every year at the nurses ball. Besides her stint as a vampire killer, she has always been flighty.

As for Luke. He is being whoever Luke is. Other than Sonny, the mob bosses (assuming he is one of them) on GH have always been rash.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I'm still a few eps behind. It's humorous that Julian thinks he can just step out of "the life" with no consequences. He's killed at least one person that I know of, not to mention all of the other laws he's broken over the years. And now he thinks he can just walk away and start a new life? That's not the way it works, JJ.


Memory lapse. Has he killed since he's been back?


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Memory lapse. Has he killed since he's been back?


Yeah, it was almost a gratuitous killing too. Just to show us what a badass he is. IIRC, if was after the shootout at Sonny's warehouse. Some low-level flunky who didn't do his job. I remember thinking that there were no more allusions about him being a criminal after that.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Yeah, it was almost a gratuitous killing too. Just to show us what a badass he is. IIRC, if was after the shootout at Sonny's warehouse. Some low-level flunky who didn't do his job. I remember thinking that there were no more allusions about him being a criminal after that.


I have no memory of it. Thanks. I may not have seen it. Around that time, there were a lot of preempts on my local abc affiliates.


----------



## allan

RGM1138 said:


> I'm still a few eps behind. It's humorous that Julian thinks he can just step out of "the life" with no consequences. He's killed at least one person that I know of, not to mention all of the other laws he's broken over the years.
> 
> And now he thinks he can just walk away and start a new life? That's not the way it works, JJ.


Especially when it wasn't that long ago that he warned Morgan that he couldn't just walk away.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> I have no memory of it. Thanks. I may not have seen it. Around that time, there were a lot of preempts on my local abc affiliates.


Actually, I misremembered that scene a little. What happened was that that Shawn and Max had grabbed Vince, one of Julian's underlings, and made him spill Jerome's name. Later, on the docks, Julian and Ava confronted him. Julian popped a cap in him and Ava, (that crazy *****) kicked the guy after he was shot, then pushed him into the harbor. 

I guess TPTB wanted to show what a despicable pair those two are.

(Somewhat surprisingly, that scene is on YouTube).


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Actually, I misremembered that scene a little. What happened was that that Shawn and Max had grabbed Vince, one of Julian's underlings, and made him spill Jerome's name. Later, on the docks, Julian and Ava confronted him. Julian popped a cap in him and Ava, (that crazy *****) kicked the guy after he was shot, then pushed him into the harbor.
> 
> I guess TPTB wanted to show what a despicable pair those two are.
> 
> (Somewhat surprisingly, that scene is on YouTube).


I am very vaguely remembering that now.


----------



## stellie93

Why, if you only have 1 last chance at having a baby, would you let Lulu carry it when she has only a slight chance of making it full term. Duh. 

Anyway, Lulu saw Luke in the park with the hit man, so Luke will probably kill her.

When Luke and Julian were talking in the hospital room I kept thinking how they say you can hear things while you're unconscious. He'll wake up knowing everything.


----------



## JimSpence

Slightly off topic, but interesting.
I've been watching "Midsomer Murders" and the "Sauce for the Goose" (2005) episode struck a bell.
The plot is about a relish company (Plummer's Famous Relish) going through tough times when a murder is discovered in the bottle slerilizer. Kinda reminded me of the Lila's Relish story a while back and makes me wonder if GH's writers may have used this for inspiration.


----------



## TonyD79

So now we see the real Luke.


----------



## Jstkiddn

....and he looks worse for wear!


----------



## TonyD79

Right now, I'm leaning hard toward Harlan Barrett.

He was a lech. He was always after ELQ. He used Tracy before. He could "blame" Sonny for something about Brenda. The only angle I don't get is the Lansing one.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Teaser on facebook says all will be revealed today.


----------



## stellie93

I kept thinking "Luke's" hair looked like a wig, but I couldn't think why since it was the same style as his own hair. Maybe they needed the shaved head to film this scene earlier. You'd think by now they would have moved him to a safer location. Anna could stumble in there looking for some crazy Port Charles resident any minute.


----------



## TonyD79

Jstkiddn said:


> Teaser on facebook says all will be revealed today.


From the next on segment, looks that way. Shhh. I won't be watching until at least late tonight.


----------



## RGM1138

I'm still a week behind in my viewing. By the time I catch up, people will be talking about the aliens finally landing.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I'm still a week behind in my viewing. By the time I catch up, people will be talking about the aliens finally landing.


Casey is coming back? Robin would have to be right behind.


----------



## RGM1138

I think the real next question is, did Tony Geary accept the salary reduction and does Luke live on or not?


----------



## stellie93

TonyD79 said:


> Casey is coming back? Robin would have to be right behind.


Who's Casey?

OK--nothing revealed here, except that Luke isn't Luke, big surprise. Was there a reveal in some parts of the country or something?

So are they sending "Luke" out of town and putting all this on the back burner?

Poor Rick. And poor Luke. He did a good job of looking bad--I almost thought it wasn't him.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Who's Casey? OK--nothing revealed here, except that Luke isn't Luke, big surprise. Was there a reveal in some parts of the country or something? So are they sending "Luke" out of town and putting all this on the back burner? Poor Rick. And poor Luke. He did a good job of looking bad--I almost thought it wasn't him.


Casey was a space alien from the planet Lumina who was a friend of Robin's when she was a little girl. That was 24 years ago. (I've been watching this show way too long.)


----------



## stellie93

I was watching when Robin was a little girl, but I must have missed the space alien.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I was watching when Robin was a little girl, but I must have missed the space alien.


Here ya go.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xd2l_PtgH0&sns=em[/media]


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xd2l_PtgH0&sns=em[/media]


Great hair.  I guess those were some of the golden years that I missed.


----------



## RGM1138

Ya know, after watching all this upheaval with Luke, I'm wondering why Julian doesn't just pop a cap in his ass and end all of his threats for good.

Boom, done.


----------



## JimSpence

Gee, Robin looked cute back then.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Gee, Robin looked cute back then.


Robin was adorable as a child. A big reason why she is such a favorite now. She was one of the very few child actresses who did not come off as annoying or overly childlike.


----------



## stellie93

Robin was one of the rare child actors who stayed good all through the awkward years. She never went to the mysterious place that the quartermaines disappeared to from age 5 till 16. 

Thanks for the link. I vaguely remember the alien guy now. Everybody looks so young!


----------



## Johncv

TonyD79 said:


> Casey is coming back? Robin would have to be right behind.


I would love to see Casey come back, the glowing rocks are still on Robins nightstand.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> Ya know, after watching all this upheaval with Luke, I'm wondering why Julian doesn't just pop a cap in his ass and end all of his threats for good.
> 
> Boom, done.


Then we would not have a story or a show.


----------



## RGM1138

Johncv said:


> Then we would not have a story or a show.


Well, if Tony Geary doesn't accept his salary cut and leaves, what kind of show would you have then?


----------



## stellie93

So yesterday when Julian told Bobby that Lucas was in danger from her family it made it sound like he really thinks he's Luke Spencer. But Luke has been around and has clearly been himself somewhat recently. Was the other guy wearing a Luke mask and meeting with Julian in New York or somewhere? This is making less and less sense. ( I know) If Julian doesn't know who he really is, then fake Luke can leave town and we'll never find out.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> So yesterday when Julian told Bobby that Lucas was in danger from her family it made it sound like he really thinks he's Luke Spencer. But Luke has been around and has clearly been himself somewhat recently. Was the other guy wearing a Luke mask and meeting with Julian in New York or somewhere? This is making less and less sense. ( I know) If Julian doesn't know who he really is, then fake Luke can leave town and we'll never find out.


I don't think Julian really thinks he is Luke. However, "Luke" is acting as part of Bobby's family.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> Well, if Tony Geary doesn't accept his salary cut and leaves, what kind of show would you have then?


He left before and GH is still on.


----------



## stellie93

Tony Geary probably will be up for an emmy for the story line he has now. Maybe that will encourage him to stay.


----------



## JimSpence

The writers are certainly on a fast track now. The plot arcs are moving so fast I'm having a hard time keeping track.
There are at least two characters I would love to see leave immediately.
Levi and Liesl.
I really wish Liz had laid Liesl out first.
And who thinks that Rafe caused the accident?
Is Maxi finally seeing through Levi?


----------



## Johncv

What annoy me is out of the blue TPTB tune Rafe into a junky.


----------



## JimSpence

He may have started using because he caused the accident.

TPTB have a tendency lately of pulling a lot out of the blue.


----------



## RGM1138

It seems like Rafe just popped back up recently. I don't remember any story lines with him lately.

And, they're definitely making him look like the hit and run driver, with that whole dance between him and Sam in the park.

I hope that Ric's fake death smokes out "Luke" pretty soon. (BTW, no cop ever goes into a cell wearing a side arm. That's what gun safes are for). 

Nina is up to something. I think that she's using Silas to get back her inheritance. And maybe something more.

When does the next train leave PC? Maybe they can put Levi under it.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> When does the next train leave PC? Maybe they can put Levi under it.


That would make for a short journey.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> It seems like Rafe just popped back up recently. I don't remember any story lines with him lately.
> 
> And, they're definitely making him look like the hit and run driver, with that whole dance between him and Sam in the park.
> 
> I hope that Ric's fake death smokes out "Luke" pretty soon. (BTW, no cop ever goes into a cell wearing a side arm. That's what gun safes are for).
> 
> Nina is up to something. I think that she's using Silas to get back her inheritance. And maybe something more.
> 
> When does the next train leave PC? Maybe they can put Levi under it.


I am starting to believe that Levi work for fake Luke.

As, for Rick, his fake death is the way the actor is leaving the show.

Regarding Nina, she stated that she broke because her inheritance was frozen till her mother went on trial. That make no sense because Silas should be in control of the inheritance.


----------



## RGM1138

Johncv said:


> I am starting to believe that Levi work for fake Luke.
> 
> As, for Rick, his fake death is the way the actor is leaving the show.


I didn't know that. Are they planning to recast, or just leave that story hanging?


----------



## stellie93

Wow--growth spurt for Jocelyn. She sounded like Spencer when she first started talking and you couldn't see her. Franco is just worthless these days. He has no purpose.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> Wow--growth spurt for Jocelyn. She sounded like Spencer when she first started talking and you couldn't see her. Franco is just worthless these days. He has no purpose.


I was just thinking that a few days ago. I can't imagine what Carly sees in that guy. He's aimless.


----------



## JimSpence

Too bad Jocelyn didn't kick Franco a bit higher.


----------



## allan

JimSpence said:


> Too bad Jocelyn didn't kick Franco a bit higher.


For a second, I thought she did!


----------



## RGM1138

Well, looks like they plucked the new Joss, (Yes, I called her Joss), from the cast of Village of The Damned.

God help the people when she and Spencer get together. It'll be Natural Born Killer Tots - PC style.


----------



## JimSpence

So Nina can walk.
I think they have set it up for Jason's return.
How is the new character Mickey Diamond fitting in here?
Who didn't think that it was Liam that tipped off the judge?
And then will Lulu finally kick Liam out the door?
There's something else going on there.

Will Tracy ever learn?

Hopefully, Jordan's undercover work and Ric's fake death can come to light before the rest of the cast kills each other.

Not to mention Sonny's secret about Ava.


----------



## stellie93

Nina was being so obvious with the stuff about Sam's wedding ring and all--Silas is a doctor, he can't be totally stupid. He needs to set her up in an apartment with a nurse and then stay away. And how long can it take to get her money back, or if she's that rich she could just borrow in the meantime. And what reason did she have to trash his apartment? He hadn't even rejected her yet then. What a psycho.


----------



## TonyD79

My take is that whatever they do to people when they "resurrect" them makes them odd. Jason may come back very different. 

Somehow I think Nina knows Jason is alive.


----------



## JimSpence

That's all we need is another crazy person.


----------



## RGM1138

I was just thinking, hell, _another_ psycho? Just what this show needs.


----------



## TonyD79

Okay. Find me one non-crazy person in Port Chuck. Side characters like Felicia don't count.


----------



## RGM1138

So, is Sabrina off to PR with her cousin for good, or is the actress on vacation?


----------



## allan

JimSpence said:


> That's all we need is another crazy person.


And she even has her own henchwoman. Henchperson? Whatever the proper term is these days.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> So, is Sabrina off to PR with her cousin for good, or is the actress on vacation?


The actress is on pregnancy leave.


----------



## RGM1138

Is it just me, or is Aussie-boy's spray on tan starting to streak?

Nina sure knows how to stick the knife in and _twist it,_ doesn't she? Wake up, vampire doctor.

Speaking of, Silas is in danger of being Doc-Blocked by Patrick. Sure, he and Sam are just friends, but they looked pretty cozy at the picnic. And with Sabrina away birthin' babies, he has more time to buddy up to Sam.

Careful there, Dr. Clay. If you don't TCB, you may find yourself stuck with your crazy ex.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Is it just me, or is Aussie-boy's spray on tan starting to streak?


So is his accent. None during his call to the judge.


----------



## stellie93

I noticed that too. Maybe he was just disguising his voice, or maybe he's really ...I don't know, anyone who's ever been on the show before in a really good mask?


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I noticed that too. Maybe he was just disguising his voice, or maybe he's really ...I don't know, anyone who's ever been on the show before in a really good mask?


If you were disguising his voice I think it would be more broad.


----------



## JimSpence

So will Spencer and Jocelyn hit it off or not?

It certainly seems that TJ, under the influence, forced Patrick off the road!!

How will Maxie respond once she finds out that Levi did tip off the judge?

What the hell is Obrecht up to with Franco?

And then there is Nina!!!


----------



## stellie93

I wonder how long Nina has been awake--evidently long enough to get her strength back big time--and where she's getting her money. Pretty smart of Silas to take her in to therapy. A doctor should be able to tell that she can walk, but they probably won't catch on for weeks. 

I can't imagine a different Jason, but I guess I'll get used to him. Silas is going to be odd man out, if Nina doesn't kill him. I can't see Sam leaving Jason.


----------



## RGM1138

I've been catching up on some of last week's eps. Whoever is directing the Nina segments should try to reign in her psycho-Daisy rants. Her overacting reeks of high school drama class. It's grating.


----------



## MLR930

RGM1138 said:


> I've been catching up on some of last week's eps. Whoever is directing the Nina segments should try to reign in her psycho-Daisy rants. Her overacting reeks of high school drama class. It's grating.


Yup I can't stand her, she needs to die for good and take Levi with her!


----------



## RGM1138

MLR930 said:


> Yup I can't stand her, she needs to die for good and take Levi with her!


Amen.


----------



## RGM1138

Oh, Ava. You saw what Sonny did to A.J. and you're still yanking his chain? This is a saying: "Stupid is as stupid du-z."

Nina, you better enjoy this life. There's a special seat in hell waitin' for your evil ass.

And, while we're at it, let's throw a Levi on the barbie.


----------



## TonyD79

Just what is Levi up to? The protest was pretty strange. It made no sense. No one ever protests returning vacant buildings without taxpayer money. 

Is he working against ELQ? But then what is up with his fascination with Felicia's heritage?

Is he a Cassadine?


----------



## JimSpence

Alice is in need of a heart transplant.
I see Patrick getting into trouble when Rafe doesn't survive the operation.
Anyone think Rafe's heart will be a match for Alice? Or is that too obvious?


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Alice is in need of a heart transplant. I see Patrick getting into trouble when Rafe doesn't survive the operation. Anyone think Rafe's heart will be a match for Alice? Or is that too obvious?


Very obvious. Hope we are wrong.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Just what is Levi up to? The protest was pretty strange. It made no sense. No one ever protests returning vacant buildings without taxpayer money.


Or, _inside_ the building.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> Alice is in need of a heart transplant.
> I see Patrick getting into trouble when Rafe doesn't survive the operation.
> Anyone think Rafe's heart will be a match for Alice? Or is that too obvious?


Nah, wrong gender.


----------



## RGM1138

So, who is behind Rafe's running Patrick and Sabrina off the road?


----------



## allan

RGM1138 said:


> So, who is behind Rafe's running Patrick and Sabrina off the road?


I'm guessing F-Luke and/or the Jeromes.


----------



## RGM1138

I remember that Dr. Q lost her job as Chief of Staff at GH. And wasn't she banned from the hospital or something?

But, now she's apparently back on staff, attending to Alice like old times.

BTW, if they're gonna have all these studs walking around shirtless, they should also have the women topless at some point. (Not _all_ of the women, obviously, but some).

You know, tit for tat.


----------



## allan

RGM1138 said:


> I remember that Dr. Q lost her job as Chief of Staff at GH. And wasn't she banned from the hospital or something?
> 
> But, now she's apparently back on staff, attending to Alice like old times.


I don't remember her being banned, though she did lose her CoS position. But, at that hospital, it's probably routine for a doctor to just walk in and do medical tests on someone. 



> BTW, if they're gonna have all these studs walking around shirtless, they should also have the women topless at some point. (Not _all_ of the women, obviously, but some).
> 
> You know, tit for tat.


:up: :up: :up:


----------



## TonyD79

Hospitals grant privileges to doctors for admitting, surgery, tests, etc. it is not unusual for a "visiting" doctor to be able to run tests at a hospital. 

In Monica's case, I don't think her privileges were ever revoked. She was just removed as chief.


----------



## JimSpence

Too bad it isn't Levi that ended up brain dead!!!


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Hospitals grant privileges to doctors for admitting, surgery, tests, etc. it is not unusual for a "visiting" doctor to be able to run tests at a hospital.
> 
> In Monica's case, I don't think her privileges were ever revoked. She was just removed as chief.


I was thinking that Obrecht had fired her, or maybe the board had dismissed her for conduct unbecoming, something like that. I remember that I thought the actress may have been leaving the show, because her part was basically eliminated.

Maybe my memory sucks.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Too bad it isn't Levi that ended up brain dead!!!


He's not?


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> He's not?


----------



## JimSpence

Okay, who's more brain dead? Maxi or Levi?

I hope they don't drag out whether Patrick did it or not!

And anyone think that Tracy is right up there with Helena?

So who tipped of ICE?


----------



## RGM1138

Okay, Tracy is a downright evil, scum sucking *****. There is no redeeming her. 

Nina, on the other hand, is one sick, twisted ****.

Wonder if Patrick will figure a way to save Li'l Rafe. (Or, maybe his daddy, the angel, can perform a miracle).


----------



## allan

JimSpence said:


> So who tipped of ICE?


Well, it's got to be someone who doesn't like Levi. Damn, that doesn't narrow it down much.


----------



## TonyD79

allan said:


> Well, it's got to be someone who doesn't like Levi. Damn, that doesn't narrow it down much.


Somehow I think Levi turned himself in.


----------



## JimSpence

TonyD79 said:


> Somehow I think Levi turned himself in.


Not a bad thought!
And are we sure that was a real ICE agent?


----------



## RGM1138

I would have been happy if the ICE agent would have whipped out his weapon and blasted Levi right there. Claim self defense.

Boom. Done.


----------



## RGM1138

I've been some generic GH promos running in The Chew lately. There's a quick shot of Robin. I'm wondering what, if anything, that portends?

The new bad guy in the smugglers organization, is he the same actor who played the head bad guy in the Mila Jovovich movie "Ultraviolet"?


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I've been some generic GH promos running in The Chew lately. There's a quick shot of Robin. I'm wondering what, if anything, that portends?





Spoiler



Rumor is she is coming back for a bit. Maybe for a divorce. She tweeted a stack of paper (script) on June 23.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor is she is coming back for a bit. Maybe for a divorce. She tweeted a stack of paper (script) on June 23.





Spoiler



Maybe that will be her final swan song. Although, story wise, I can't believe that Patrick would let her go that easily.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I've been some generic GH promos running in The Chew lately. There's a quick shot of Robin. I'm wondering what, if anything, that portends?
> 
> The new bad guy in the smugglers organization, is he the same actor who played the head bad guy in the Mila Jovovich movie "Ultraviolet"?





RGM1138 said:


> The new bad guy in the smugglers organization, is he the same actor who played the head bad guy in the Mila Jovovich movie "Ultraviolet"?


Appears so.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0157915/?ref_=fn_al_nm_1

Nick Chinlund


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Appears so.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0157915/?ref_=fn_al_nm_1
> 
> Nick Chinlund


I thought that was him. I guess he's too new, or too part time to have his GH credit listed yet.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I thought that was him. I guess he's too new, or too part time to have his GH credit listed yet.


IMDB doesn't do well on soaps or other large cast shows. It is largely user driven.


----------



## JimSpence

So Leisl is at it again. Knowing her track record with lab results. I suspect she just said that Rafe had heroin in his blood work so she can disrail the transplant.

She and Levi need to disappear. Take Nina too while we're at it. Along with Tracy.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> So Leisl is at it again. Knowing her track record with lab results. I suspect she just said that Rafe had heroin in his blood work so she can disrail the transplant.
> 
> She and Levi need to disappear. Take Nina too while we're at it. Along with Tracy.


:up: :up: :up:


----------



## TonyD79

I'm convinced Levi called the immigration people himself. Using Nathan's phone. Though the guy at the door may not have been real. Call and hang up using Nathan's phone. Have a cohort show up. Cast doubt. Not sure what he is up to but he is up to something.


----------



## RGM1138

I was noticing in the camp scenes yesterday, maybe Britt has a dark tan or maybe it's her natural shade, but in comparison, Elizabeth is extremely white. Almost unnaturally so.


----------



## stellie93

I've always noticed that Elizabeth has really white skin. She must never go outside.


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> I've always noticed that Elizabeth has really white skin. She must never go outside.


She probably sunburns easily, like me, good reason to stay out of the sun.


----------



## TonyD79

TonyD79 said:


> I'm convinced Levi called the immigration people himself. Using Nathan's phone. Though the guy at the door may not have been real. Call and hang up using Nathan's phone. Have a cohort show up. Cast doubt. Not sure what he is up to but he is up to something.


Okay. So now it looks like he manipulated Lulu into marrying him. Just to save himself from jail or is there more?


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Okay. So now it looks like he manipulated Lulu into marrying him. Just to save himself from jail or is there more?


I wouldn't be surprised if the little punk tries to kill and eat her too.


----------



## JimSpence

It looks like they are setting up for the return of Jason and Robin!!!

Can Lucy be more stupid?

I wonder if TJ will mention his encounter with DEA agent "Bob" to anyone that can put 2 and 2 together. 

So Ava escapes house arrest under Sonny to just be put in house arrest by Mickey.


----------



## RGM1138

I guess soap acting is much harder than it looks. While I bought Mickey as a convincing bad guy in Ultraviolet, in that scene with Julian today, he was totally caught acting.

And speaking of overacting, oh, Nina. Oh, the humanity.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I guess soap acting is much harder than it looks. While I bought Mickey as a convincing bad guy in Ultraviolet, in that scene with Julian today, he was totally caught acting. And speaking of overacting, oh, Nina. Oh, the humanity.


I think they do fewer takes and pretty much just run through it. Not as much time to prepare, rehearse, act with an hour a day of programming. The better performances seem to come from actors who have played their part for a long time. They start to feel the character.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> I think they do fewer takes and pretty much just run through it. Not as much time to prepare, rehearse, act with an hour a day of programming. The better performances seem to come from actors who have played their part for a long time. They start to feel the character.


That's probably true, for the most part. But, I think some of it comes from acting choices. How else do you explain Lucy Coe?

Who, I think is much better at drama than comedy.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> That's probably true, for the most part. But, I think some of it comes from acting choices. How else do you explain Lucy Coe? Who, I think is much better at drama than comedy.


Lucy Coe is supposed to be over the top, dramatic. That is her character.


----------



## CompuJon3615

I'm kinda over the current GH story lines. If it wasn't for tivo and fast forwarding, I don't think I could watch it!


----------



## JimSpence

Boom!


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> Boom!


What did I miss?


----------



## allan

RGM1138 said:


> What did I miss?


Tail end of 7/28.


----------



## RGM1138

allan said:


> Tail end of 7/28.


I don't have my DVR available, and have been watching live. Could somebody spoilerize it for me?

Thanks.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I don't have my DVR available, and have been watching live. Could somebody spoilerize it for me? Thanks.





Spoiler



diamond had a bomb planted in Alexis's mailbox. Boom at very end


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> diamond had a bomb planted in Alexis's mailbox. Boom at very end


Ah, yeah, I saw a brief glimpse of that.



Spoiler



Do we know for sure that the gloved hand was his? Maybe it was Ned's hand. He's back in town.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Ah, yeah, I saw a brief glimpse of that. * SPOILER *


Oh they showed who did it. A henchman.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Oh they showed who did it. A henchman.


Oh. Well, that's disappointing.


----------



## JimSpence

The question is who's henchman?
The implication is Mickey's! And is Mickey dead?


----------



## RGM1138

And, Boom again! 

Oh, Si, you better wake your ass up, or crazy eyes is gonna cook your rabbit!

If Mickey is dead, agent Ashford is gonna have some splainin' to do.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> And, Boom again!
> 
> Oh, Si, you better wake your ass up, or crazy eyes is gonna cook your rabbit!
> 
> If Mickey is dead, agent Ashford is gonna have some splainin' to do.


Why Ashford? She didn't shoot him. She was working undercover in a situation that the Commissioner knew about. If anything, if she plays it right, it gets her closer to Julian.


----------



## RGM1138

Hmm, interesting to see L'il Prince Pain-in-the-ass pull out that picture of Alicia Willis. Maybe she'll breeze back into town as her own doppelganger. It could throw Nik's world into more turmoil.

"Luke" probably shouldn't have been using video chat so casually. Oops.

Wonder how Tracy will try to wrangle a heart out of Mickey.


----------



## JimSpence

Why do they always portray parents of missing kids as being so stupid?
Nikolas asking Anna as to why they are investigating the death of Mickey and not out looking for Spencer. He should know that there are more than a handful of cops on the force.

Is that the real Luke?

The actress portraying Josslyn needs to wear her hair in bangs. When she's on screen all I see is her forehead.

This is getting interesting!


----------



## JimSpence

East coast warning: President O's presser interrupted GH today.
Luckily I have DNS, so will be recording the 4pm showing.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> East coast warning: President O's presser interrupted GH today. Luckily I have DNS, so will be recording the 5pm showing.


I get GH on two stations. One shows it at 2, the other at 3. I record both because of things like this. Looks like I have the whole show between the two.

There is also abc streaming, too.


----------



## JimSpence

So Spencer is found.


Spoiler



Patrick finds Robin tomorrow. Will Jason be far behind?


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> So Spencer is found.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick finds Robin tomorrow. Will Jason be far behind?





Spoiler



If that is indeed who he found, Jason should be right there beside Robin, in a bed. Or, he could have found Luke. But, since Rockin' Robin was in the preview for tomorrow, it's a good bet you're right.



I think I've seen and heard quite sufficient from the Scooby Doo gang. Let's put them on the back burner until they're SORAS'd into adulthood.


----------



## JimSpence

I'd also be okay if they put the gay triangle on the back burner.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> I'd also be okay if they put the gay triangle on the back burner.


I'd have to agree. It's boring (to me, anyway) and seems to be going in circles.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> I'd also be okay if they put the gay triangle on the back burner.


Get on with it. Somebody date somebody. Or go through with the three way lucas proposed. Anything. It is stuck in neutral and wasted space if they don't get a move on.


----------



## JimSpence

So, with all of old characters coming back, I wonder if Dr. Noah Drake will make an appearance?


----------



## RGM1138

Well, now that Basil Exposition has told us who is really behind Patrick's baby's death, what happens next? Does Robin disappear again for another 6 months? It's not like Patrick doesn't know where she is now.

What Robin needs is a reanimated Jason to kick Tony DiMera's ass.

Suppose a real next of kin shows up to claim Diamond's heart. Would they repossess it after The Dominator gets it? 

And how long before Patrick and Sam accidentally fall into bed together? (You know it's coming).


----------



## JimSpence

Before the reveal at the end of the episode, I thought it was a bit convenient that Selma showed up. Still I doubt that a real relative will show up any time soon.

The pieces of this convoluted puzzle are now falling in place.

Except for the consequences, I'd love to see Robin freeze Victor.


----------



## TonyD79

Selma Diamond? Really? Whose next, Nina's long lost sister, Mae West?


----------



## JimSpence

TonyD79 said:


> Selma Diamond? Really? Whose next, Nina's long lost sister, Mae West?


Good One!!!


----------



## JimSpence

Wow! That heart transplant took place quickly!

Aztec necklace? 


Spoiler



Looks like Levi is going to have some explanation to do.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Wow! That heart transplant took place quickly! Aztec necklace? * SPOILER *


Really, what kind of delay would you expect? "Donor" is certified as dead. Recipient is on her last legs. Both are in same hospital. Paperwork is "done." They don't mesas around with heart transplants.


----------



## RGM1138

What I find _fascinating_ is how quickly people heal on soaps.

Brain surgery? 3 days later the patient has a bandaid over the incision. (Jason, for instance).

GSW? 2 days later, Sonny's out of the hospital with a 4x4 pad on his chest.

I have no doubt that The Dominator will be back in the ring a week after her transplant, defending her title.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> So, with all of old characters coming back, I wonder if Dr. Noah Drake will make an appearance?


Old characters, what old characters??  Why would Noah Drake come back, there no storyline with him.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Wow! That heart transplant took place quickly!
> 
> Aztec necklace?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Levi is going to have some explanation to do.


You're assuming he stole it.


----------



## JimSpence

Johncv said:


> .... Why would Noah Drake come back, there no storyline with him.


Not yet!


----------



## RGM1138

I knew that Levi was some kind of pre-vert down under. I just they don't drag this out and have Maxie making all kind of excuses for him.

Maybe Nathan will take Levi's gun and shoot him with it.


----------



## allan

RGM1138 said:


> I knew that Levi was some kind of pre-vert down under. I just they don't drag this out and have Maxie making all kind of excuses for him.
> 
> Maybe Nathan will take Levi's gun and shoot him with it.


^This, this, this!


----------



## JimSpence

I have thought for a long time that Levi's accent was a bit off.

So how long are we going to have to wait for the ceremony to be interrupted?
My vote is that Maxie will say "I don't".

And will Victor be able to get Jason to work for him?
Who will put Victor out of our misery?
Nikolas would be a good one to do the deed.
Hopefully, before Stavros and Helena are revived.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> I have thought for a long time that Levi's accent was a bit off.


If it is forced, maybe. The actor is actually Australian.


----------



## Johncv

TonyD79 said:


> If it is forced, maybe. The actor is actually Australian.


The actor is from Australia.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> The actor is from Australia.


There is an echo in here.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> I have thought for a long time that Levi's accent was a bit off.
> 
> So how long are we going to have to wait for the ceremony to be interrupted?
> My vote is that Maxie will say "I don't".
> 
> And will Victor be able to get Jason to work for him?
> Who will put Victor out of our misery?
> Nikolas would be a good one to do the deed.
> Hopefully, before Stavros and Helena are revived.


What I thought was odd is they showed a picture of Steve Burton as Jason. If they're planning a recast to show up soon, why not use the new guy's pic?

The only way that Vic can get "Jason" to work for him is if he has amnesia.

I would like to see Stavro-sicle back again. He was such an over the top personality.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> What I thought was odd is they showed a picture of Steve Burton as Jason. If they're planning a recast to show up soon, why not use the new guy's pic? The only way that Vic can get "Jason" to work for him is if he has amnesia. I would like to see Stavro-sicle back again. He was such an over the top personality.


The picture will change once we see his face. Calling the person jason to his face cements it better than changing a picture that will only confuse.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> The picture will change once we see his face. Calling the person jason to his face cements it better than changing a picture that will only confuse.


Really, you think that would confuse regular viewers? Maybe they'll only show him in POV shots for awhile. And one day, he'll stand in front of a mirror, the camera tilts up, and it's Gnu Jason.


----------



## allan

I thought appearance change was a side-effect of cryo-freezing. IIRC, that's what happened to Nu-Lu.


----------



## RGM1138

Spoiler



Nathan, Im beggin' ya, just pop that evil, grinnin' bastid between the eyes, he'll be dead before he hits the floor.

Do it for Maxie, do it for PC, do it for me.



ETA: Okay, did _not_ see that coming.


----------



## TonyD79

Hmm. Just want to brag. On July 15, I posted:



TonyD79 said:


> I'm convinced Levi called the immigration people himself. Using Nathan's phone. Though the guy at the door may not have been real. Call and hang up using Nathan's phone. Have a cohort show up. Cast doubt. Not sure what he is up to but he is up to something.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Can we PLEASE quickly be done with the threesome thing? And before anyone goes there, I don't care if the participants are men, women, aliens, or farm animals. Let's just not go there!

And can we PLEASE have some of the males wear some shirts every now and then? They must not have much in the budget for poor Nathan, because the poor guy never has clothes on.

I'm a red-blooded American female and while I do appreciate a little beefcake every now and then, but a little really does go a very long way. My teen daughter has gotten into watching GH with me and while soaps have always been a little on the risque side, some of this stuff is getting to be a little too much for daytime tv. 

/end of rant


----------



## RGM1138

I just figured out who Agent Scribner is. He was Mst Sgt Greer on Stargate Universe.

I know that ABC has always tried to be on the bleeding edge with social issues. I wonder if they have the balls to air a three-way gay play date? (I definitely don't want to watch it).

Speaking of cojones, Britt certainly has a pair. Not afraid to bulldoze her way into anything.

Hey, Levi, a little too close to Mac with that shot. Guess you weren't aware of what happened to Brandon Lee.


----------



## JimSpence

So Maxie came to her senses and said "no". Momentarily!!!

Can we please end this story arc tomorrow?

Are we really going to have a four way!!!!!


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> Are we really going to have a four way!!!!!


I have not watched today. Seriously?


----------



## Johncv

Jstkiddn said:


> Can we PLEASE quickly be done with the threesome thing? And before anyone goes there, I don't care if the participants are men, women, aliens, or farm animals. Let's just not go there!
> 
> And can we PLEASE have some of the males wear some shirts every now and then? They must not have much in the budget for poor Nathan, because the poor guy never has clothes on.
> 
> I'm a red-blooded American female and while I do appreciate a little beefcake every now and then, but a little really does go a very long way. My teen daughter has gotten into watching GH with me and while soaps have always been a little on the risque side, some of this stuff is getting to be a little too much for daytime tv.
> 
> /end of rant


If we could be fair about it, the women should take it all off.


----------



## JimSpence

To me, the 4-way was implied when Milo returned.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> To me, the 4-way was implied when Milo returned.


Nope. Instead we get to see Tiffany between the sheets, perhaps?


----------



## JimSpence

TonyD79 said:


> Nope. Instead we get to see Tiffany between the sheets, perhaps?


I think you mean Epiphany!!!

Anyway, that was a total waste of a Friday.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> I think you mean Epiphany!!!
> 
> Anyway, that was a total waste of a Friday.


So, that mean you want to do a four-way?


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> I think you mean Epiphany!!! Anyway, that was a total waste of a Friday.


Yes. Brain fart.


----------



## JimSpence

Is that Wyndamere?
Today's episode was a notch better than last Friday's.


----------



## RGM1138

Okay, had a doctor's apt today. Did I miss anything?


----------



## JimSpence

RGM1138 said:


> Okay, had a doctor's apt today. Did I miss anything?


Nope, and today's was a ho-hummer.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> Nope, and today's was a ho-hummer.


Well, Franco coming home with Sonny still in the bed could prove entertaining.

And The Dominator giving up Tracy was pretty good.

Carly, you've got to learn how to keep your knees together or Sonny's gonna falling into you.

Have I mentioned before that I can't stand Nina? Or her partner in crime even more so?


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> Okay, had a doctor's apt today. Did I miss anything?


Why are you asking?? You have a TiVo, go view the show.


----------



## RGM1138

Johncv said:


> Why are you asking?? You have a TiVo, go view the show.


Because for the last six weeks, I've been stuck in a hospital and a skilled nursing facility with a broken ankle. And I didn't bring my DVR in the ambulance to the hospital. 

If I miss the live feed, I've missed it.


----------



## JimSpence

Sorry to hear about your ankle.
On the ABC website you can watch recent episodes.


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> Sorry to hear about your ankle.
> On the ABC website you can watch recent episodes.


*If you have Directv, Dish or one of the major cable companies. They make you sign in through your provider and my small cable company is not listed.....so, even though I pay for "free" tv, there is no online viewing for me.


----------



## JimSpence

"GH Timeslot Change Confirmed For 8 Markets Including: New York, Los Angeles & Chicago Beginning On September 8th!"
Read here.

I forgot about that, but if you have DirecTV, you can watch episodes via OnDemand.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> Sorry to hear about your ankle.
> On the ABC website you can watch recent episodes.


Thanks. Yeah, I knew about the site. I just wanted to hear some dish from the TiVo Community faithful.


----------



## RGM1138

Ava, did you ever see the movie Airplane? Think of the scene with people lined up to assault that crying woman. That would be your fate - a horde of people, waiting to *****-slap you into the next life, should you harm little Mikey Corrinthos.

Tracy, how f'kin' stupid are you?

Did Tony Geary ever resign his contract or what?


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> "GH Timeslot Change Confirmed For 8 Markets Including: New York, Los Angeles & Chicago Beginning On September 8th!"
> Read here.
> 
> I forgot about that, but if you have DirecTV, you can watch episodes via OnDemand.


You can watch them OnDemand, on a one week delay and only in SD. Hate everything about DirecPOSTV. Cannot wait to cancel this POS, return to Cox and a real DVR call TiVo and not the POS Giene box.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> You can watch them OnDemand, on a one week delay and only in SD. Hate everything about DirecPOSTV. Cannot wait to cancel this POS, return to Cox and a real DVR call TiVo and not the POS Giene box.


Must be a local issue. I get them the next day on directv.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Must be a local issue. I get them the next day on directv.


That's weird. It always takes a week to show up on my DTV. I've noticed that when we have weather bad enough to lose the sat feed.


----------



## JimSpence

Johncv said:


> ... Hate everything about DirecPOSTV. Cannot wait to cancel this POS, return to Cox and a real DVR call TiVo and not the POS Giene box.


Let us know how that works out for you.


----------



## stellie93

If I was Jackie Zeeman (I think that's her name--Bobby) I would become a Moslem so no one would ever have to see my face.


----------



## JimSpence

Sorry, but that remark was totally inappropriate despite the grinning face.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> If I was Jackie Zeeman (I think that's her name--Bobby) I would become a Moslem so no one would ever have to see my face.


No one has seen *her* face for years.


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> If I was Jackie Zeeman (I think that's her name--Bobby) I would become a Moslem so no one would ever have to see my face.


Too be fair I think Jackie had redo, she does not look as bad as she once did.


----------



## JimSpence

Speculations:


Spoiler



1. Nina said she'll do anything to have a baby. I'm wondering if she might try to implant Dante's and Lulu's fetus?
2. I'm also wondering it faux Luke forced Rafe to have that "accident"!


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> Speculations:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 2. I'm also wondering it faux Luke forced Rafe to have that "accident"!





Spoiler



I may be misremembering, but I thought that Victor confessed to Robin that he bribed/forced Rafe into ramming Patrick's car. I remember thinking at the time, what a weird way to convince Robin to speed up her research.



I hope that Nina's storyline is short lived. Her William Shatner school of over acting is really beginning to bug me. Maybe they can arrange for Bat****CrazeeNina and her little twit friend to die in a fiery crash. Soon.


----------



## stellie93

I thought she was going to get Franco to sleep with her in that elevator so she could pass it off as hubby's baby. Then they got out early.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> I thought she was going to get Franco to sleep with her in that elevator so she could pass it off as hubby's baby. Then they got out early.


Sort of a premature release, one might say.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> * SPOILER * I hope that Nina's storyline is short lived. Her William Shatner school of over acting is really beginning to bug me. Maybe they can arrange for Bat****CrazeeNina and her little twit friend to die in a fiery crash. Soon.


You are remembering correctly, so it is not a spoiler.


----------



## RGM1138

For fans of Max Giambetti, (Derk Cheetwood), he has a small, but pivotal role on


Spoiler



The Last Ship "No Place Like Home" episode as a police lieutenant.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Am I the only one that did not know that Max and Milo are brothers in real life?


----------



## RGM1138

Jstkiddn said:


> Am I the only one that did not know that Max and Milo are brothers in real life?


I knew.  But not at first. I learned about it from another poster here on the TCF a few years ago.


----------



## RGM1138

Oh, Ava. Why don't you and your brother put your two half-brains together and kill Luke-alike, instead of Michael, the person who will get you killed quicker than you can say: "I f**ked up!"

Lulu, shoot the first guy, then drop Levi before he can turn the gun on you.

But, I hope that Levi gets blown up in a shootout with Dante and Nathan.


----------



## JimSpence

I don't care how Levi gets it, just that he does.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> I don't care how Levi gets it, just that he does.


Yeah. And not just because he's a villain. I'd want him hurt even if he was the guy Maxie thought he was.


----------



## RGM1138

I guess we're in agreement, then.


----------



## Johncv

Why did they bring back Colman just to get rid of him?? I like Colman.


----------



## JimSpence

It was good to see Maxie and Lulu getting along again.


----------



## RGM1138

So, was Dunkledorf wearing a wig before, or is he wearing one now?

I can't believe how tortured this storyline is.

Kill Dunkle! Or whatever his name is now.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> So, was Dunkledorf wearing a wig before, or is he wearing one now? I can't believe how tortured this storyline is. Kill Dunkle! Or whatever his name is now.


The actor has been wearing his hair increasingly longer as years went by. Could've still been a wig for the show.


----------



## TonyD79

I did like how they made fun of soap opera time with Brad saying "the other night" and Lucas saying "it was just last night."


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> The actor has been wearing his hair increasingly longer as years went by. Could've still been a wig for the show.


I thought it was his real hair before. But, I never really looked at it that closely.

Has he been in anything big?


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I thought it was his real hair before. But, I never really looked at it that closely. Has he been in anything big?


Australian TV. I've seen pictures from prior to GH with hair of all different lengths. I think he was a teen actor down under.

Got to admit. He is a lot more believable with the fake American accent and the open villain.

Now can we dump the crazy lady in the wheelchair?


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Australian TV. I've seen pictures from prior to GH with hair of all different lengths. I think he was a teen actor down under.
> 
> Got to admit. He is a lot more believable with the fake American accent and the open villain.


It's weird, but he is more believable as a Murican. Go figure.



> Now can we dump the crazy lady in the wheelchair?


I'm afraid that Si has screwed the pooch, so to speak.



Spoiler



I don't remember if it was in today's show or the preview for tomorrow, but I head the Britch say that CrazeeNina is knocked up.


----------



## RGM1138

RGM1138 said:


> It's weird, but he is more believable as a Murican. Go figure.
> 
> I'm afraid that Si has screwed the pooch, so to speak.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember if it was in today's show or the preview for tomorrow, but I head the Britch say that CrazeeNina is knocked up.


Stupid dream sequences.


----------



## RGM1138

Really, Caaaaaarlos is back?



Spoiler



Nina, too bad about the menopause. Guess you'll have to come up with another crazy-assed scheme.



Uh, Dante, megaphones are usually meant to be deployed from a distance. Not right at the front door.  Looked like a scene right out of Naked Gun.

Hopefully, the last we'll see of Dunk is a bunch of red dots on his chest from the laser sights of the PCPD's high powered riflles.

(Please, make it so).


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Stupid dream sequences.


Another reason why I want Nina gone. We get her daily dream sequence.


----------



## JimSpence

Can a woman in early stages of menopause be a surrogate?


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Can a woman in early stages of menopause be a surrogate?


Yes. Search menopause surrogacy on the interweb and you will find grandmothers who did it well after menopause. They took hormone supplements.


----------



## JimSpence

Then it looks like we'll be having to put up with Nina for awhile longer.


----------



## allan

JimSpence said:


> Then it looks like we'll be having to put up with Nina for awhile longer.


----------



## stellie93

So who came in at the end and blew everything up? My guess is it's the Cassadine who's running the WSB trying to use Maxi to get Frisko to do something. But they said Lulu is the one they need? They've already got Luke, so what good is Lulu?


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> So who came in at the end and blew everything up? My guess is it's the Cassadine who's running the WSB trying to use Maxi to get Frisko to do something. But they said Lulu is the one they need? They've already got Luke, so what good is Lulu?


Real "Luke" is lock up in Ferncheff (not sure of spelling), I don't think that Fake "Luke" has anything to do with the Cassadine/WSB story.


----------



## JimSpence

So the PCPD didn't notice a bunch of guys in yellow gear?
Did anyone really think that the rescue would go well?

Levi's accent was awful and Leisl's is worse. 
Love the remark by Leisl about Levi's accent!

It seems that most of the story arcs have links to each other.
I'm getting confused!

Is Nathan really another Cassadine?
So, would that make him a cousin to Nikolas?


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Levi's accent was awful and Leisl's is worse. Love the remark by Leisl about Levi's accent!


Two inside jokes there.

First, Zachary Garred, who plays levi *is* Australian. He may have forced the accent or maybe not. I've known Aussies with a similar accent.

And Kathleen Gati, who plays Obrecht is Canadian (from Hungary originally).

I bet she loved that line.


----------



## RGM1138

Great. Contract negotiations between my local ABC affiliate and DirecTV have broken down, so the station is pulled from the lineup. Went to watch GH online, but neither of my providers, DirecTV and Cableone, is "approved". But Dish is? 

Well, guess what ABC? You can kiss my Southern fried ass.


----------



## Prepper

It's available on YouTube (in HD even) if you know where to look:
https://www.youtube.com/user/GHFamilyHD3

Every now and again the channel is killed and they return with a higher number at the end. They usually post it within 20 mins of the East Coast airing in parts (1-7) and then they have a single-file not long after. It's how I watch it at work


----------



## RGM1138

Prepper said:


> It's available on YouTube (in HD even) if you know where to look:
> https://www.youtube.com/user/GHFamilyHD3
> 
> Every now and again the channel is killed and they return with a higher number at the end. They usually post it within 20 mins of the East Coast airing in parts (1-7) and then they have a single-file not long after. It's how I watch it at work


I did not know about this. Thank you!


----------



## Prepper

You're welcome


----------



## JimSpence

So, not a lot happened in the last couple of days, but next week looks promising.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, I _almost_ got my wish of having Petey Dunkleman die in a hail of bullets. Damn.

I still wanted to see him lit up with a plethora of laser sights painted on his chest.

{Darth Cassadine} Nathan, I am your fa-ther. {/Darth Cassadine} They really beat that reveal to death.

I was hoping that Nina would fall down an elevator shaft. Or, something equally satisfying.

Hope springs eternal.


----------



## allan

RGM1138 said:


> Well, I _almost_ got my wish of having Petey Dunkleman die in a hail of bullets. Damn.
> 
> I still wanted to see him lit up with a plethora of laser sights painted on his chest.
> 
> {Darth Cassadine} Nathan, I am your fa-ther. {/Darth Cassadine} They really beat that reveal to death.


I had a wild mental image of Victor shooting Dunkle. "You have failed me for the last time". Yes, I already knew I had a strange mind.


----------



## RGM1138

allan said:


> I had a wild mental image of Victor shooting Dunkle. "You have failed me for the last time". Yes, I already knew I had a strange mind.


:up:


----------



## RGM1138

Well, I have ABC back now. Unfortunately, I'm still having to watch live. I'm starting to think that delayed via You Tube is the way to go.

With so many different facilities mentioned on GH lately, I've lost track. Isn't Crichton-Clark where Robin and Jason are?

Hey, maybe uncle Vic will get rid of whiney Weasel Obrecht.

Wow, Anna was just about to


Spoiler



cop to Faison's killing? To Britt and Nik?


 

Any bets on who just walked in on Lulu and Dante?


----------



## JimSpence

RGM1138 said:


> ...
> Any bets on who just walked in on Lulu and Dante?


My bet is on faux Luke!!!


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> My bet is on faux Luke!!!


I'm going with jason. Not sure Geary is ready to come back yet and they are where jason is. That fits lulu's reaction better. Especially as she was kind of prepped for Luke.


----------



## RGM1138

I've been reading that Luke won't be back (other than through video chat) until October, due to some surgery he had.

I'm leaning toward Jason,


Spoiler



I just saw a blurb about a new actor cast as Jason


 but if it is him, surely Robin would be there too. And, I don't know if Kimberly McCullough is ready for another visit so quickly after the last one.

Of course, they could have pre-taped all of her scenes on her last stop in town.


----------



## RGM1138

BTW, CrazeeAssedNina and her little sidekick, Revolting Rosie are getting way too much screen time.

Ditto, Spencer and Jocelyn. Time to SORAS their asses up and out.

Wait, Nina is quoting Star Wars now? No.

And Spencer is quoting Tootsie? Hell No!


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I've been reading that Luke won't be back (other than through video chat) until October, due to some surgery he had. I'm leaning toward Jason, * SPOILER * but if it is him, surely Robin would be there too. And, I don't know if Kimberly McCullough is ready for another visit so quickly after the last one. Of course, they could have pre-taped all of her scenes on her last stop in town.


Robin thinks Jason is dead. They don't need her right away.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Robin thinks Jason is dead. They don't need her right away.


No, she knows he's alive. Remember on the 8/11 episode, she told Vic that "Jason is very much alive." She only told Patrick that Jason was dead because of Victor.

Unless something happened after that time that I don't know about.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> No, she knows he's alive. Remember on the 8/11 episode, she told Vic that "Jason is very much alive." She only told Patrick that Jason was dead because of Victor. Unless something happened after that time that I don't know about.


When they tried to revive him he appeared dead. He didn't come back to life until Robin was out of the room.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> When they tried to revive him he appeared dead. He didn't come back to life until Robin was out of the room.


I must have missed it. When did that happen?


----------



## JimSpence

The last scene of that episode showed a hand reaching out of the chamber and grabbed Victor's arm.

I'll change my prediction above from faux Luke to real Luke!


----------



## RGM1138

Spoiler



Stavro-sicle! I thought he wasn't fully "baked" yet. Not so menacing without the beard. In fact, he comes off as sort of goofy and over the top.

Has he been out of acting for awhile? Didn't seem to have his chops anymore.



Wow, I had forgotten about Duke til they mentioned him today. When was he on last, back in June?


----------



## JimSpence

You should have spoilerized that until after the west coast airing!

Lulu was close enough to Stavros, so why didn't she knee him in the groin?


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> You should have spoilerized that until after the west coast airing!
> 
> Lulu was close enough to Stavros, so why didn't she knee him in the groin?


You're right, my bad.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I must have missed it. When did that happen?


Right after Patrick and Sam left the institute. Victor made Robin give the cure to Jason and it looked like it killed him. But after Victors henchmen trotted Robin out, Jason showed signs of life.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> * SPOILER * Wow, I had forgotten about Duke til they mentioned him today. When was he on last, back in June?


Closer to my prediction. A "dead" guy brought back by Robins amazing medical skills.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Right after Patrick and Sam left the institute. Victor made Robin give the cure to Jason and it looked like it killed him. But after Victors henchmen trotted Robin out, Jason showed signs of life.


Wow, how did I miss that? Well, if it happened in the last two months while I've been watching live, I guess that's how.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Closer to my prediction. A "dead" guy brought back by Robins amazing medical skills.


----------



## JimSpence

The following is totally off the wall.!

I think the real Luke will sweep in and save the day. 

Of course, this won't happen until the next sweeps period.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> The following is totally off the wall.! I think the real Luke will sweep in and save the day.  Of course, this won't happen until the next sweeps period.


If tony Geary is staying on the show (not retiring), Luke has to come back. It may be as a hero.


----------



## RGM1138

Big Ass


Spoiler



Anna is gonna rush into Vic Cassadine's lair without a SWAT team!?! Come on!



Big Ass


Spoiler



Question: Is the actor playing Peter Harrell, the same one that portrayed him in 1985: Judson Scott? I couldn't read the credits fast enough. I recognized the head shot that Felicia was looking at as the same guy who was in Star Trek II. But, he looks much older here. And, apparently came out of retirement to do this part.



What do you call a Red Shirt who is one of the enemy? (Besides a Walk On or Day Player?)


----------



## JimSpence

My brain hurts!!!!


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Big Ass * SPOILER * Big Ass * SPOILER * What do you call a Red Shirt who is one of the enemy? (Besides a Walk On or Day Player?)


Answer to second spoiler. No.


----------



## RGM1138

Just a note in general about handcuffs, re: today's show


Spoiler



and a pet peeve of mine. _Most_ of the handcuffs bought and sold in the US, probably the world, are made by Smith & Wesson. The same company that makes guns. There are other manufacturers, but they are all basically the same design. With a few exceptions, (prison cuffs, some mental facilities, etc.) any handcuff key will open any handcuff. They're meant to be universal, for obvious reasons. Hell, I still have a handcuff key on my key ring from the 70s when I was in law enforcement. It still works.

That's why it bugs me so much when, as in today's ep, Anna didn't have her cuff key and had to shoot the cuffs off Dante.  No cop is ever going to work without that key. Also: Ricochet!

Thus endeth the rant.



Guess who's coming back from the dead next?


----------



## JimSpence

Now that's a good start for the week!


----------



## RGM1138

Well, _that_ all happened.

What is this, Sweeps Week or something?


----------



## JimSpence

Sweeps isn't until November.


----------



## stellie93

So, who is Nathan's father?

Why are they not showing Jason's head? If he's a new actor usually they just announce it or ignore it and let you figure it out. And the picture in the file is old Jason. 

You're in a building with a bunch of crazy bad guys, and you make out and then give Maxi a gun lesson? Then sirens go off--do you leave? No, don't even send the civilians (Lulu and Maxi) out.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> So, who is Nathan's father?
> 
> Why are they not showing Jason's head? If he's a new actor usually they just announce it or ignore it and let you figure it out. And the picture in the file is old Jason.


I'm thinking they may try to pull off something like having Jason injured in the fracas and he goes back to PC with his head wrapped. Of course, he'll need plastic surgery and voila: Gnu Jason.

Only, this guy didn't have old Jason's build.



> You're in a building with a bunch of crazy bad guys, and you make out and then give Maxi a gun lesson? Then sirens go off--do you leave? No, don't even send the civilians (Lulu and Maxi) out.


These people aren't the sharpest tools in the shed.


----------



## TonyD79

If the actor is not yet available, they get a no name to be a body double. It's been done before. They did it with Laura when she was in the but house. If there is no specific lines needed, why have the real actor?


----------



## RGM1138

I guess the WSB is under funded, as the SWAT crew only had handguns instead of assault weapons.

I hope that now Maxie is with Nathan, she'll stop being an empty headed teenybopper.

With Jace coming back, that'll put the damper on Sy trying to win Sam back. 

I don't care if Nulu is an action hero now, I still miss Hot Lulu.

You'd think that Vic would want a protective cover on the button of the destruct switch. You know, to prevent an accidental melt down.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> You'd think that Vic would want a protective cover on the button of the destruct switch. You know, to prevent an accidental melt down.


It was designed by Heinz Doofenschmetrz?


----------



## JimSpence

TonyD79 said:


> It was designed by Heinz Doofenschmetrz?


I think you meant. "Heinz Doofenshmirtz"


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> If the actor is not yet available, they get a no name to be a body double. It's been done before. They did it with Laura when she was in the but house. If there is no specific lines needed, why have the real actor?


But in this case, they're leading the viewer to think that old Jason (Steve Burton) will be returning by showing pictures of him. And we know that's not the case.

It just looks stupid.


----------



## stellie93

Are we supposed to know what's in that blue container? I thought it was Lulu and Stavros's embryo, but that can't be it. 

Looks like they're closing in on fake Luke.

Poor Sabrina. A few months ago Patrick was ready to marry her, and now he's got a new woman and doesn't even bother to talk to her.


----------



## Jstkiddn

stellie93 said:


> Are we supposed to know what's in that blue container? I thought it was *Lulu and Stavros's embryo*, but that can't be it.


Wait.....what? 

*note: I don't really expect an answer. For some reason or another, I'm going on week 4 of not watching GH and I don't expect anyone to give me a month long recap. It's just I have no clue what's going on and just checking...that's not a typo? LOL Dang, I've missed some stuff!


----------



## JimSpence

Jstkiddn said:


> Wait.....what?
> 
> *note: I don't really expect an answer. For some reason or another, I'm going on week 4 of not watching GH and I don't expect anyone to give me a month long recap. It's just I have no clue what's going on and just checking...that's not a typo? LOL Dang, I've missed some stuff!


You could read up on the episodes here.
http://www.tvrage.com/General_Hospital_US/episodes/1065605123
This link starts with 9/2, but you can go back if needed.

WTF? I was wondering if Helena was going to show her face again!
And she has the Lulu/Stavros embryo. But, did she get out?
And did Jason and Robin get out?
Can we be sure that Victor is dead?


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> But in this case, they're leading the viewer to think that old Jason (Steve Burton) will be returning by showing pictures of him. And we know that's not the case. It just looks stupid.


And that is normal too. Didn't we have this discussion a while back? Until the new actor is in the role, they will use photos, etc, of the old one. They look at it as technically the new actor is not IN the role until he/she is there.

Soaps have been changing actors for decades. This is normal.


----------



## TonyD79

Jstkiddn said:


> Wait.....what?  *note: I don't really expect an answer. For some reason or another, I'm going on week 4 of not watching GH and I don't expect anyone to give me a month long recap. It's just I have no clue what's going on and just checking...that's not a typo? LOL Dang, I've missed some stuff!


You need to read up before you come in here. Lots has happened.


----------



## RGM1138

I'm thinking one way to end the stupid plot line with Robin/Patrick is to have Robin die in the (puny) lab explosion). Take out a city block, my ass. 

Of course, if they want Robin to keep dropping by on occasion, skip that idea.

Also, Jason would be disfigured in the explosion, causing him to get a new face. Then, he could return to Puckety Charles as Helena's brainwashed puppet, or as himself, but unrecognized and decide whatever future he wanted.

Just a thought.


----------



## allan

Jstkiddn said:


> Wait.....what?
> 
> *note: I don't really expect an answer. For some reason or another, I'm going on week 4 of not watching GH and I don't expect anyone to give me a month long recap. It's just I have no clue what's going on and just checking...that's not a typo? LOL Dang, I've missed some stuff!


It's been a busy 4 weeks. Heck, it's been busy just this week! And we're barely half through it!


----------



## JimSpence

Hopefully, Jstkiddin read through the synopsis I pointed out earlier.

For a woman who spent 20yrs in a coma, Nina's looking pretty good. 

After a good start this week, Thursday and Friday episodes were somewhat blah.


----------



## RGM1138

Oh, Rosalita, if you wanna be a femme fatale, you have to be sexy first.

Most of the dialog from today's ep sounded like it was resurrected from the 50s.

Next Week:


Spoiler



Looks like Robin and Jason are headed back to Port Chuckles. Unless they crash on the way, I guess we'll see Gnu Jason's face before week's end.


----------



## JimSpence

Is Lucy as ditzy as she seems? I ask rhetorically!

Wow!, Sunny sending Max (poor Max) and Shawn to rescue(?) Ava actually saved her life. The bodies piled up! Is Ava faking it?

Are we approaching critical mass with Carly/Sonny/Franco?

Things are going to be turned upside down when Jason finally shows up!

I get worried when there's a car trip, considering the history of car wrecks.


----------



## RGM1138

So, Robin is just gonna dump Gnu Jace on an unsuspecting Sunni? Not even an intro to say "Hey, Jason's alive after all, explain later?" Hell, Sonny might be so startled that he shoots him. In the face. 

BTW, don't know if that's the tach or speedo on the left side of Robin's dash, but it's reading zero.

Ava, just die already.

Nina, just go away. Take Rosie with.


----------



## JimSpence

RGM1138 said:


> Ava, just die already.
> Nina, just go away. Take Rosie with.


Let's add Helena to that list.
The writers seem to keep repeating her story lines. 
Have they no imagination?

Can we please stop all of the speeches!!!!
Why oh why did Max leave Shawn and Ava behind?

So it's Jordan's turn to save Ava's life!

The writers telegraphed that Jason would make a move by showing the guy with the gun a few times. So, Jason escapes again! Only to be hit by Ava's car. Or not.

Let's hope everything comes to a conclusion this week!!

Oh I forgot, sweeps isn't until November.


----------



## RGM1138

I'm wondering if they'll bring back Jason with a beard.

I was thinking about the film Running Man tonight. The scene where they map Ahnuld's face onto a stuntman for the fight scene. Of course, they couldn't actually do it in the 80s, but they can now.

They could technically use Steve Burton's face on any actor to bring back Jason. Of course, they won't because it would be way too expensive for a soap to shoot and the network suits would go ballistic. Still, it's fun to think about.

So, I'm still thinking Jason's face gets messed up in the wreck, plastic surgery, Robin leaves with Helena - Nobody knows who he is. (But, Liz will suspect).


----------



## JimSpence

RGM1138 said:


> ...
> So, I'm still thinking Jason's face gets messed up in the wreck, plastic surgery, ...


Maybe he'll also revert as Jason Quartermaine.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> They could technically use Steve Burton's face on any actor to bring back Jason.


Not to mention the lawsuit from Burton for using his likeness.


----------



## JimSpence

I'm not that sure that it's Jason in the hospital.
With the car rolling over that person, I'm surprised he survived at all.
If it is, he should be identifiable by the scars from previous gunshots etc.
Elizabeth should know those.

And who's in charge of the WSB? Who identified Helena's body?
Is Victor really dead?

What does Helena want with Robin?

Now, for the faux Luke story arc!

It now seems that the threads about faux Luke are starting to come together.
Next week should be interesting!


----------



## RGM1138

What a verbose hitman. Trying to stretch his day player role?

"Squash you like a ****-a-roach?" What, is Rosie Tony Montana's long lost daughter?

Geez, Franco is such a slime ball. What _is_ wrong with you, Carly?


----------



## allan

Evil eye, indeed! Eww, creepy!


----------



## Prepper

It is probably a recording device so he can catch Carly and Sonny in the act and have proof that she can't talk her way out of.


----------



## JimSpence

Too bad Nina took the phone away from Franco or he would have seen the aftermath of the shooting.

Now that should bring faux Luke out of the shadows.


----------



## RGM1138

Alexis is such a simp and silly teenage girl. "Oh, Julian, I know that you're a scumbag and a murderer, but I just can't help myself."

Kiki, when are you finally gonna realize that yo mama is E-vil incarnate?

Wonder how Franco plans to change out the battery in Carly's Evil Eye-cam.

Franco, Carly may _luuuv_ you, but she's still got a thing for Sonny's thing.

Whatever happened to Lucas? He just sorta disappeared.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Alexis is such a simp and silly teenage girl. "Oh, Julian, I know that you're a scumbag and a murderer, but I just can't help myself."


She is a Cassadine. They are genetically predisposed to loving bad boys/girls.


RGM1138 said:


> Kiki, when are you finally gonna realize that yo mama is E-vil incarnate?


"But she changed my diapers!"

Hmm, come to think of it, I want proof.



RGM1138 said:


> Wonder how Franco plans to change out the battery in Carly's Evil Eye-cam.


The man is an artist, not an engineer. Maybe it is solar?



RGM1138 said:


> Whatever happened to Lucas? He just sorta disappeared.


Wherever he is, he and Brad probably need some hydration.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> She is a Cassadine. They are genetically predisposed to loving bad boys/girls.
> 
> "But she changed my diapers!"
> 
> Hmm, come to think of it, I want proof.
> 
> The man is an artist, not an engineer. Maybe it is solar?
> 
> Wherever he is, he and Brad probably need some hydration.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, not to blow my own horn: 
As I predicted up thread:


Spoiler



Epiphany: "With all that reconstructive surgery, even his own family could look into his eyes and not know him." (Paraphrased).





Spoiler



Drake: "Hey. I know that brain!" (My take on Patrick's viewing of the scans).



Oh, for God's sake, Maxie! Stop being a little girl!

Oooh, Alexis, you picked the wrong horse, so to speak.

Little Danny is a pretty good actor.


----------



## stellie93

How come Mike has to leave town and no one is afraid they will just kill Morgan? Or Carly, or Christina if she still exists. 

You have to give Maxi credit for thinking that the son of the evil doctor and crazy Cassidine could have bad qualities that he's hiding.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> How come Mike has to leave town and no one is afraid they will just kill Morgan? Or Carly, or Christina if she still exists.
> 
> You have to give Maxi credit for thinking that the son of the evil doctor and crazy Cassidine could have bad qualities that he's hiding.


Yeah, but, I have a feeling Nathan will be okay. I couldn't stand Levi from the get go. No matter who he was related to.

Sometimes, I wish I could get an [Ignore] button for Maxie.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> How come Mike has to leave town and no one is afraid they will just kill Morgan? Or Carly, or Christina if she still exists.
> 
> You have to give Maxi credit for thinking that the son of the evil doctor and crazy Cassidine could have bad qualities that he's hiding.


Thought the DNA testing indicated that Nathan is not a Cassadine.


----------



## JimSpence

Doesn't John Doe have fingerprints?
How long before he wakes up? And will he have his memory?
As I mentioned a few posts earlier, maybe he'll revert to Jason Q?

Here's an off the wall speculation.
Nathan is a Spencer.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, looks Liz will hijack Gnu Jason, while his memory is on the blink. But, how long before Sam figures it out and they have a battle royale over him. 

Oh, Nina. Busted! (Sy, don't be stupid here).

Wow, poor Monica gets a chance with a new fella, and it turns out he's a ******.

Well, lookie there, Sam and Patrick in a one bedroom. She gets pregnant, and then finds out Jace is back? Par for the course.


----------



## allan

RGM1138 said:


> Well, lookie there, Sam and Patrick in a one bedroom. She gets pregnant, and then finds out Jace is back? Par for the course.


And, of course, that's when Jason's memory will return.


----------



## RGM1138

allan said:


> And, of course, that's when Jason's memory will return.


:up:


----------



## stellie93

TonyD79 said:


> Thought the DNA testing indicated that Nathan is not a Cassadine.


I don't think anyone but Leisel knows that, do they? I'm sure Nathan doesn't and Maxi doesn't.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I don't think anyone but Leisel knows that, do they? I'm sure Nathan doesn't and Maxi doesn't.


I thought victor got the results and got mad at leisel for lying to him.


----------



## JimSpence

It looks like Monica's date will not last very long.
Do I see a lawsuit against the Judge in the future?
I wonder what Mac would do?

Hopefully, they don't stretch out Jason's identity too long!
He's going to assume Jake as his name! Poor Elizabeth!

What will Carly do when she finds out about the necklace camera?
Or Sonny for that matter?


----------



## stellie93

TonyD79 said:


> I thought victor got the results and got mad at leisel for lying to him.


But Victor is dead, isn't he? As dead as anyone gets on GH anyway. 

So no one knows.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> But Victor is dead, isn't he? As dead as anyone gets on GH anyway.  So no one knows.


I wasn't talking about who knew. Was talking about if he was the daddy or not.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> But Victor is dead, isn't he? As dead as anyone gets on GH anyway.


Well, we _assume._


----------



## RGM1138

Patrick, are you still straight? All I know is, if Sam invited me into the bed with her, I wouldn't be turning over to fall asleep. 

I'm wondering what it will take to return Jason's memory completely. Danny? Something Carly says? Sonny? Where will he stay in the meantime?

I get the feeling that it may be a long while before we see Robin again.

Sonny must be like catnip to Carly. And, I see why she thinks she needs to marry CrazyFranco.


----------



## JimSpence

Monday's Episode had a couple of speculative relevations:
1) Jerry Jacks is masquerading as Luke.
2) It seems that Nina may not have lost her baby after all.
Tuesday's Ep:
Just when it looked like Jake Doe was going to be identified.
Helena is at it again! How did she remove Jason's fingerprints from the records?
Does she have an in with the WSB? It looks like she had control and not Victor!!

The story arcs are getting all convoluted.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Monday's Episode had a couple of speculative relevations: 1) Jerry Jacks is masquerading as Luke. 2) It seems that Nina may not have lost her baby after all. Tuesday's Ep: Just when it looked like Jake Doe was going to be identified. Helena is at it again! How did she remove Jason's fingerprints from the records? Does she have an in with the WSB? It looks like she had control and not Victor!! That story arcs are getting all convoluted.


If they make it Jerry masquerading as Luke, that may be a retrofit for Tony Geary not returning. It doesn't fit. Faux Luke's whole focus was Sonny. That doesn't fit Jerry.


----------



## stellie93

Ebola has come to Ohio, so no GH. Scary stuff.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Ebola has come to Ohio, so no GH. Scary stuff.


Waste of TV time. What are we supposed to do about it? Just panic everyone, Mr TV.


----------



## stellie93

Yeah, they repeated about 5 minutes worth of info all afternoon.


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> Ebola has come to Ohio, so no GH. Scary stuff.


You can access the episode on youtube.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Monday's Episode had a couple of speculative relevations:
> 1) Jerry Jacks is masquerading as Luke.
> 2) It seems that Nina may not have lost her baby after all.
> Tuesday's Ep:
> Just when it looked like Jake Doe was going to be identified.
> Helena is at it again! How did she remove Jason's fingerprints from the records?
> Does she have an in with the WSB? It looks like she had control and not Victor!!
> 
> The story arcs are getting all convoluted.


I don't think it Jerry, it someone else from Luke past. Did everyone get the "inside" vampire joke between Tracy and Jerry. It Port Chucky anyone can remove police records.


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> Ebola has come to Ohio, so no GH. Scary stuff.


One a bet Ebola come to GH.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> Monday's Episode had a couple of speculative relevations:
> Tuesday's Ep:
> Just when it looked like Jake Doe was going to be identified.
> Helena is at it again! How did she remove Jason's fingerprints from the records?
> 
> The story arcs are getting all convoluted.


Well, apparently, Helena has the mad skills to hack into NY state and FBI main frames from a laptop.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Well, apparently, Helena has the mad skills to hack into NY state and FBI main frames from a laptop.


Who says hack? She had access to the WSB systems.


----------



## RGM1138

I thought it interesting that when Todd, I mean, Franco turns on the monitor, it displays color bars. (Something you'd see in a TV studio, but not in a hospital).

If I ever reconstructive surgery, I hope I can have it done at GH. After a couple of days, Jason has his bandages removed and all he has are some small bruises. Great work, doctor!

How long are they gonna drag out Jason's tortuous reveal anyway?

What's the deal with Britt and lab guy being so buddy-buddy?


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I thought it interesting that when Todd, I mean, Franco turns on the monitor, it displays color bars. (Something you'd see in a TV studio, but not in a hospital).


There are computer monitors that display color bars as they are turning on.


RGM1138 said:


> What's the deal with Britt and lab guy being so buddy-buddy?


Why does this surprise you? They have schemed and supported each other and even coached each other to be better people when scheming did not pay off. At one time, they were each other's only friends.


----------



## allan

TonyD79 said:


> Why does this surprise you? They have schemed and supported each other and even coached each other to be better people when scheming did not pay off. At one time, they were each other's only friends.


"At one time"?


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> There are computer monitors that display color bars as they are turning on.
> 
> Why does this surprise you? They have schemed and supported each other and even coached each other to be better people when scheming did not pay off. At one time, they were each other's only friends.


I guess my last memory of them together, Britt was furious at lab coat for not doing something she wanted done. Something that would save her ass from being found out, or bringing down an adversary.


----------



## stellie93

Johncv said:


> You can access the episode on youtube.


I saved the link posted here a few weeks ago, but it had been removed. Then I remembered that someone said to try a bigger number at the end. I tried a 4 at the end, and it came up, but the ep's were all for at least a week ago.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> I saved the link posted here a few weeks ago, but it had been removed. Then I remembered that someone said to try a bigger number at the end. I tried a 4 at the end, and it came up, but the ep's were all for at least a week ago.


The easiest way to do it is to just go to the you tube home page, search General Hospital and then the date of the episode you're looking for. It will usually pull it right up.

General Hospital 10/16/14

Voila.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> The easiest way to do it is to just go to the you tube home page, search General Hospital and then the date of the episode you're looking for. It will usually pull it right up.
> 
> General Hospital 10/16/14
> 
> Voila.


Can you do this on the TiVo?


----------



## RGM1138

Johncv said:


> Can you do this on the TiVo?


I don't have a TiVo, I have DirecTV. But, I've been watching the replays on my computer.

And, I do have youtube available on my DirecTV, but I've never tried to watch GH through it, but I will check it out when I get back home.

ETA: I just tried this on my DirecTV, youtube connection. It works the same as if you go to the site by computer.


----------



## Prepper

The link is up to 5 or 6 now at the end (I'm not at work so don't have my browser in front of me).


----------



## JimSpence

You can also watch episodes on the ABC web site.
http://abc.go.com/shows/general-hospital

Wow! This week has been active.
I have a solution to all of the story arcs.
Put all of the characters in a locked room and have them fight it out.
Last man/woman standing wins.


----------



## stellie93

RGM1138 said:


> The easiest way to do it is to just go to the you tube home page, search General Hospital and then the date of the episode you're looking for. It will usually pull it right up.
> 
> General Hospital 10/16/14
> 
> Voila.


Hey, it worked. Thanks a lot. That's an easy way to catch up when I miss an episode. :up:


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> Hey, it worked. Thanks a lot. That's an easy way to catch up when I miss an episode. :up:


No problem. I think I got the idea from someone else on the thread.


----------



## allan

RGM1138 said:


> The easiest way to do it is to just go to the you tube home page, search General Hospital and then the date of the episode you're looking for. It will usually pull it right up.
> 
> General Hospital 10/16/14
> 
> Voila.


I used to watch on the Soapnet channel when some local event, storm, or shooting pre-empted GH. It's good to know there's still a way to keep up now that SN is gone.


----------



## RGM1138

allan said:


> I used to watch on the Soapnet channel when some local event, storm, or shooting pre-empted GH. It's good to know there's still a way to keep up now that SN is gone.


Yeah, me too. I live on the Gulf Coast and in the summer, we would often have severe weather, with the attendant local channel updates, usually over most of the episode.

It's good to have backup.


----------



## RGM1138

So, is Carly going to wear that hideous fashion faux pas around her neck every day until that wedding?

How did we get this far and Rosalie has never met James/Nathan? I know he's been in the field a lot, chasing terrorists, muggers, killers, father rapers and what not, but still.


----------



## RGM1138

Has Alice lost some weight?

When are the gonna resolve this thing with Faux Luke?

Poor Liz, gettin' all set to have her heart broken again, when everybody finds out her new buddy/potential new boy fren is Gnu Jason, back from the dead.

Who did Sonny see at the door to the crypt? I'm thinking . . . . Connie.


----------



## stellie93

Yeah, Alice really looks like she went through major surgery. Makes me wonder if she really was sick. So sweet of her to give up her shares to save Mr. Luke. Tracy could have at least paid her for them. 

This whole not recognizing Jason thing is getting ridiculous. You couldn't look someone you knew well in the eyes and talk to them and not know them. And his voice wouldn't have changed. Also new Jason is way more talkative than old Jason. But I guess they could say that his personality changed again like it did with his first accident way back.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> Yeah, Alice really looks like she went through major surgery. Makes me wonder if she really was sick. So sweet of her to give up her shares to save Mr. Luke. Tracy could have at least paid her for them.
> 
> This whole not recognizing Jason thing is getting ridiculous. You couldn't look someone you knew well in the eyes and talk to them and not know them. And his voice wouldn't have changed. Also new Jason is way more talkative than old Jason. But I guess they could say that his personality changed again like it did with his first accident way back.


I was thinking that this Jason talks a whole lot more than Steve Burton ever did. Even when they still using a body double and not showing his face, that guy was definitely more effusive in his body language than old Jace.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> I was thinking that this Jason talks a whole lot more than Steve Burton ever did. Even when they still using a body double and not showing his face, that guy was definitely more effusive in his body language than old Jace.


I agree the actor playing Nue Jason is much better actor then Steve Burton (sorry Steve).

I think Alice looks great now, and looks like the oversize black nurse is going to lose weight as they seem to be working that into the storyline.


----------



## allan

"Dr O"? I think Jason became my favorite character!


----------



## RGM1138

Well, the writers are gonna have to get on the stick if they plan to have Patrick impregnate Sam just before Jason has a brainstorm and remembers everything. I'm wondering what will finally trigger it.

Please, GH, I'm beggin' you, less of the Munchkin brigade stories.

Wonder how they'll handle the wedding. I don't think they're ready to kill off Franco, so Heather will get most of the blame for everything that goes wrong.

Of course, as dumb as Carly is, I can see Franco pleading for forgiveness and she falls for it.

What will Michael do if/when he finds out Sonny offed his daddy?


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> Well, the writers are gonna have to get on the stick if they plan to have Patrick impregnate Sam just before Jason has a brainstorm and remembers everything. I'm wondering what will finally trigger it.
> 
> Please, GH, I'm beggin' you, less of the Munchkin brigade stories.
> 
> Wonder how they'll handle the wedding. I don't think they're ready to kill off Franco, so Heather will get most of the blame for everything that goes wrong.
> 
> Of course, as dumb as Carly is, I can see Franco pleading for forgiveness and she falls for it.
> 
> What will Michael do if/when he finds out Sonny offed his daddy?


Found this info: "Roger Howarth (Franco; ex-Todd Manning, OLTL) will soon appear on the CW series The Flash in the recurring role of Mason Bridge, an award-winning Central City Picture News reporter. The Flash airs on Tuesday nights. Howarths time on the primetime series will not conflict with his GH obligations.


----------



## Johncv

Bigger Day? Is anyone really doing this?


----------



## RGM1138

Well, Franco's pulling out all the stops with his Todd Manning-wiseass shtick, while Shawn has a target drawn on that clean white shirt. Hell, I'd have shot him just on GP and for running his mouth.

So, Jordan can take down that hulking goon of Shawn's, but she let a little old, fat, crazy woman get the drop on her? Not buying that for a minute.

Hey, Morgan, how do you like your Ava now, smart boy?


----------



## JimSpence

So no BOMB at the wedding, just a bombshell!
However, the fireworks are about to go off.

Ava is a bad person, but Nina is the one that should get the needle.


----------



## JimSpence

So, by week's end, who will be shot?


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> So, by week's end, who will be shot?


Somebody shocking. Sonny and it will look like Michael did it.


----------



## stellie93

I could live without Eva, and we're about done with Nina. I wonder if Franco will bite the dust? Poor Heather--I doubt if she can kill Carly or Sonny--who else does she hate?


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I could live without Eva, and we're about done with Nina. I wonder if Franco will bite the dust? Poor Heather--I doubt if she can kill Carly or Sonny--who else does she hate?


I think they are making Nina the new heather. Very similar motivations (a baby of her own and stealing one).


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> I could live without Eva, and we're about done with Nina. I wonder if Franco will bite the dust? Poor Heather--I doubt if she can kill Carly or Sonny--who else does she hate?


Personally, I'd like to see a huge sink hole open up and swallow that whole quartet, never to be seen again.


----------



## JimSpence

I wonder how Sonny is going to get out of this pickle!!!

Now that Felicia is going to be Mayor, I hope she fires Scott.

There is more to say, but I'm confused.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> I wonder how Sonny is going to get out of this pickle!!! Now that Felicia is going to be Mayor, I hope she fires Scott. There is more to say, but I'm confused.


That would fit GH. Fire the one guy who is actually doing his job.

Anyway, I thought his was an elective office. Didn't he win an election.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> I wonder how Sonny is going to get out of this pickle!!!
> 
> Now that Felicia is going to be Mayor, I hope she fires Scott.
> 
> There is more to say, but I'm confused.


Did we miss something, when did Felicia start running for Mayor.

The actor playing Sonny did not renew his contract (from what I read) 
One of two things will happen: One Danta will arrive just in time and talk Mike out of it and Sonny will talk Danta into not charging Mike with anything or two Mike will tell Sonny the same thing he told Carly, Your dead to me and walk out just as Danta arrives to arrest Sonny. But, there away door number three, Mike shoot Sonny. Poll time: which way do people think it going to go?

Vote now:

One :up: Danta arrive just in time
Two :up::up: Mike tell Sonny Your dead to me
Three :up::up::up: Mike shoot Sonny


----------



## stellie93

Even if Sonny is leaving the show for now, I can't picture them either sending him to jail or killing him. Especially since they've always made such a big deal about him being claustrophobic. I thought he would run off to his island, but maybe they'll arrest him and then he'll run during the trial. Or he'll just get off. Michael might shoot him but not kill him. And Dante will cover it up.


----------



## JimSpence

Johncv said:


> Did we miss something, when did Felicia start running for Mayor.
> 
> The actor playing Sonny did not renew his contract (from what I read)
> One of two things will happen: One Danta will arrive "just in time" and talk Mike out of it and Sonny will talk Danta into not charging Mike with anything or two Mike will tell Sonny the same thing he told Carly, "Your dead to me" and walk out just as Danta arrives to arrest Sonny. But, there away door number three, Mike shoot Sonny. Poll time: which way do people think it going to go?
> 
> Vote now:
> 
> One :up: Danta arrive "just in time"
> Two :up::up: Mike tell Sonny "Your dead to me"
> Three :up::up::up: Mike shoot Sonny


I think it was a throw away line awhile back that mentioned Felicia was running for mayor.

Who's Danta?


Spoiler



Or did you mean Dante?


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> I think it was a throw away line awhile back that mentioned Felicia was running for mayor.
> 
> Who's Danta?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Or did you mean Dante?


So, we have a Spelling Nazi :roll eyes: It was late and I was not sure of the spelling of the name, I stand corrected. 

Jim, how do you vote?


----------



## JimSpence

Johncv said:


> So, we have a Spelling Nazi :roll eyes: It was late and I was not sure of the spelling of the name, I stand corrected.
> 
> Jim, how do you vote?


If I were really a spelling Nazi, I'd have a lot more posts here. 

I'd vote that Dante will show up in the nick of time. Or maybe Morgan and Kiki.

Let's hope that Sonny will get arrested, as I don't see how he can get out of this.


----------



## Johncv

Anyone want to bet the Liz is going find out who Jake really is and try to keep nue-Jasson to herself.


----------



## JimSpence

So, DirecTV had a problem with their local ABC feed today.
I'll have to wait for the ABC website to offer it on their web site.
DirecTV's On Demand's latest is 11/7.

So, Dante and Morgan showed up and it took the whole episode to talk Michael down.


----------



## stellie93

RGM1138 said:


> The easiest way to do it is to just go to the you tube home page, search General Hospital and then the date of the episode you're looking for. It will usually pull it right up.
> 
> General Hospital 10/16/14
> 
> Voila.


This worked fine for me when I tried it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## JimSpence

I just checked the on-demand show list and the latest is 11/07. The 11/11 show may show up in a few days.
And the watch it on the ABC web site requires a "participating TV provider account" which DirecTV isn't listed. Although DISH is listed. I guess ABC wants some $$ to participate. 

Not really a big thing as I read the synopsis of the 11/11 show on line.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, if Sonny (forget his name), really is leaving, I suspect they'll preserve his character. I would expect a jailbreak on the way to Pentonville, with a last shot of him, disappearing into the night.

It looks like Franco could be leaving as well. I can't imagine how he stays in town after all the crap he's pulled.



Spoiler



Big disappointment when Dante opened the warehouse door. But, twisted Franco surely has something E-vil up his sleeve.


----------



## Johncv

Goodby Franco I will miss you.  Return soon.


----------



## JimSpence

Speaking of Franco, I was watching Season 7 of Californication and there was Roger Howarth.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Speaking of Franco, I was watching Season 7 of Californication and there was Roger Howarth.


He's actually an actor that in surprised hasn't broken out of soaps. Maybe he is comfortable.


----------



## JimSpence

He's been in a few movies, but mostly the soaps and a few TV series.
Check out the entries in IMDB.


----------



## RGM1138

Again with the podunk PCPD putting male and female prisoners in adjacent quarters. Do they only have two cells in the entire jail?

I guess Steve Burton is getting royalties from using his likeness (picture at Liz's place)?

Speaking of, how does a single nurse live in such a nice house? Was it left to her?

Britt is still a bad girl, but, damn, she is hot.


----------



## RGM1138

So, did Franco fall into a vat of Vitalis to cultivate his new "On the run" look? Are he and BFF Nina going to be the next Natural Born Killers? 

Is Larry a white haired replacement/exchange prop for Luke? Is Anthony Geary returning or no? Can he live on less than 1.5 mil a year?

Why don't they let Britt become a "good" girl, so I can crush on her? Or, she could just become totally bad and I can work with that too.

How long is Gnu Jason gonna remain in retrograde amnesia? It looks they're planning to drag this out for a while.


----------



## TonyD79

Yeah, I've been wondering if Ashton is Not Luke in a different face. Makes it easier to work around Tony Geary's availability. 

They are going to drag Jason out. He will be part of the next big story because they need Robin and Helena for his story. Looks like they are making him more a quartermaine with a deemphasis on Sonny.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Yeah, I've been wondering if Ashton is Not Luke in a different face. Makes it easier to work around Tony Geary's availability.
> 
> They are going to drag Jason out. He will be part of the next big story because they need Robin and Helena for his story. Looks like they are making him more a quartermaine with a deemphasis on Sonny.


Yeah, and it looks like Sonny will be going up the river. (If he didn't resign a contract).


----------



## RGM1138

Well, asked and answered.


Spoiler



Looks like Luke McGiver is back sooner than expected. (Guess he can live on less than 1.5 mil a year). At least "Evil" Luke could have combed his hair, so he doesn't look exactly like real Luke.

Ah, Hell, Faison is on the loose again? Why doesn't somebody just blast his ass into oblivion?


Really tired of that little Munchkin Spencer. Maybe he can run away from home for real. And take Joss with him. They can be the next Bonnie and Clyde.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Well, asked and answered. * SPOILER * Really tired of that little Munchkin Spencer. Maybe he can run away from home for real. And take Joss with him. They can be the next Bonnie and Clyde.


 Agreed in Spencer. Poorly written.

The annoying part today? Faison is deep in the catacombs? Yet they are looking in a simple hole just below the floorboards in the stable. Yup. Deeply hidden.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Agreed in Spencer. Poorly written.
> 
> The annoying part today? Faison is deep in the catacombs? Yet they are looking in a simple hole just below the floorboards in the stable. Yup. Deeply hidden.


And I wonder how long _that_ will be dragged out.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> So, did Franco fall into a vat of Vitalis to cultivate his new "On the run" look? Are he and BFF Nina going to be the next Natural Born Killers?
> 
> Is Larry a white haired replacement/exchange prop for Luke? Is Anthony Geary returning or no? Can he live on less than 1.5 mil a year?
> 
> Why don't they let Britt become a "good" girl, so I can crush on her? Or, she could just become totally bad and I can work with that too.
> 
> How long is Gnu Jason gonna remain in retrograde amnesia? It looks they're planning to drag this out for a while.


Tony Geary (Luke/Fluke) is set to come back next month. Geary was on medical leave following back surgery.

Brandon Barash (Johnny) returns in prison scenes with Sonny, then hes gone for the most part.

John J. York (Mac), Marc Anthony Samuel (Felix), and Kelly Thiebaud (Britt) have been put on recurring.

Kelly Thiebaud (Britt) may have requested to be put on recurring, according to a recent rumor report by Soap Opera Digest online. And I quote: Though unconfirmed by ABC, Digest has learned that Kelly Thiebaud is off-contract at GH, where she plays Britt  by choice, as she elected not to renew her deal. Thiebaud, who joined the Port Charles ranks in 2012, will remain with the show (for now) on a recurring basis, but that arrangement is likely short-term, as the actress is reportedly eager to pursue work in prime-time and film.


----------



## RGM1138

Johncv said:


> Tony Geary (Luke/Fluke) is set to come back next month. Geary was on medical leave following back surgery.


 Well, about that . .



Spoiler



I'd say that info is a little dated.





> Kelly Thiebaud (Britt) may have requested to be put on recurring, according to a recent rumor report by Soap Opera Digest online. And I quote: "Though unconfirmed by ABC, Digest has learned that Kelly Thiebaud is off-contract at GH, where she plays Britt - by choice, as she elected not to renew her deal. Thiebaud, who joined the Port Charles ranks in 2012, will remain with the show (for now) on a recurring basis, but that arrangement is likely short-term, as the actress is reportedly eager to pursue work in prime-time and film."


I must say, I look forward to seeing . . more of Ms Thiebaud, wherever she shows up.


----------



## RGM1138

I was rewatching the Tuesday episode, with Michael stating his intentions, vis-a-vis taking control of ELQ. It reminded me a lot of young Michael Corleone, moving from civilian into assuming control of his father's organization.

How long before we start calling young Michael Quartermaine . . . Godfather?


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> I was rewatching the Tuesday episode, with Michael stating his intentions, vis-a-vis taking control of ELQ. It reminded me a lot of young Michael Corleone, moving from civilian into assuming control of his father's organization.
> 
> How long before we start calling young Michael Quartermaine . . . Godfather?


I think it going to be the other brother with the help of Kiki. This will now set up the new story line of good brother pitted against bad brother. It going to be a grey area as to which brother is good or bad.


----------



## JimSpence

So it looks like some the major story arcs will be winding up this coming week since the sweeps period ends 11/26. 
And they have opened up a few new threads to some of the arcs that have been on the back burner.


----------



## RGM1138

I didn't know the dates of sweeps but I did notice that there are only three new episodes next week. Thursday is a rerun and Friday is football.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> I didn't know the dates of sweeps but I did notice that there are only three new episodes next week. Thursday is a rerun and Friday is football.


You are supposed to eat turkey and then go Christmas shopping.  Not stay home a watch a soap.


----------



## JimSpence

Max is a killer!
On CSI last night.


----------



## JimSpence

Notes after watching Monday's episode.

Just how many ?'s will be answered this week?

Who is really behind the mask of Luke?
Will Leisl be reunited with Faison? 
Will the fact that Ric Lansing is alive be revealed? 

Do you like Molly's new hairdo?
Who's TJ's father?

After watching Tues ep.

When will Jason's identity be revealed?
Did Helena stab Luke or what was it that Alexis find in the padded cell?
How well will Anna receive the news that Duke is now in charge of Sonny's operation.
Of course, she won't find that out until later.

How many more questions will still go unanswered after sweeps period is done?

I can see a lot of stuffing hitting the fan at Elizabeth's TB dinner.


----------



## stellie93

Didn't like the hairdo--she looked a little older but not as pretty.


----------



## RGM1138

I didn't realize who that was at first. I kinda thought it was Alexis, but that didn't seem right. I didn't know for sure until T.J. came in.

She definitely looks older.


----------



## RGM1138

Seems like orange is the new Armani. Or shark skin.

I forgot to take into account that today's ep. would be holiday oriented.



Spoiler



I guess that Thanksgiving wishes do come true. 

It was nice to see the Quartermaine Thanksgiving traditions continue.


----------



## JimSpence

Pretty low key. I would rather have the last few minutes be up front, but then what would they have for next week?

And we still need to know who's behind the mask!

How much longer will we need to suffer before Jake gets his memory back.


----------



## stellie93

So was that Luke? I wouldn't think Not-Luke would spill about the mask unless he knew they already suspected it. I would be asking him some very personal questions only Luke would know. 

I thought Faison didn't care about Leisel. Why risk getting caught to go in there?


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> So was that Luke? I wouldn't think Not-Luke would spill about the mask unless he knew they already suspected it. I would be asking him some very personal questions only Luke would know.


It's SOP from the super villain's handbook. The bad guy always wants the victim(s) to know how smart he is by revealing his clever machinations. 



> I thought Faison didn't care about Leisel. Why risk getting caught to go in there?


It's bound to have something to do with Anna. Or Britt. He despises Obrecht.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, that's for the recap, Captain Exposition. I guess everyone should be caught up now.

Hey, Maybe Faison can cap off Obrecht while he's town. He's happy, PC is happy, everybody wins.


----------



## JimSpence

I wonder when/if Kristina will show up?


----------



## SleepyBob

I blew the dust off of our copy of "Win, Lose, or Draw" over the weekend, and we were laughing at how dated a lot of the puzzles were. One of them that we had was "General Hospital". I had no idea it was still airing new episodes.


----------



## RGM1138

Are you kidding me!?! After all this time?



Spoiler



Fluke is really Faison? That makes no sense. And a mask again? Come on GH, are you running out of ideas?

I assumed they'd at least hold the reveal til over the weekend.



So, what's the deal with Franco and CraZee? Are they gonna live a parallel existence in another country? Like a GH Away team?

I noticed that the baby even knows how nuts Nina is.


----------



## JimSpence

Totally off the wall speculation here.

Fake Luke is revealed as being Robert!

I take that from the expression on Anna's face.


----------



## RGM1138

Okay, I'm confused as hell right now. There's a 2nd Fluke? Or has real Luke gone bad(er)?

Nik, I know that Britt scammed you. But, do you really want to throw her away? There ain't that many hot girls left in Pork Charles.

Crap, is Ric gonna return now? Molly, he was a 9.5 on the scumbag-o-meter. Has everyone forgotten that?


----------



## stellie93

How many masks do they have? Half of Port Chuck may be fake. 

I don't believe they didn't even try to pull a mask off of Luke, and ask him some questions from the past that only he would know. There must be things from way back that Lulu would know and no one else. Of course, she's not the same Lulu either.


----------



## RGM1138

Man, I can not stand Tracey. She's like fingernails on a chalkboard.

Looks like Drake is running a sphincter factor of about 8.5, knowing that Sam has caught him in a lie of omission. She could hurt him.

Where is Luke stashed? Is that the Quartermaine basement?

I was watching some older footage (maybe from the 80s, 90s), with Jason, Luke and Faison. Apparently, Luke and Faison were partners, cohorts at one time?

BTW, it's interesting to note that in the closed captions, the imposter is identified as "Fluke."


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> Man, I can not stand Tracey. She's like fingernails on a chalkboard.
> 
> Looks like Drake is running a sphincter factor of about 8.5, knowing that Sam has caught him in a lie of omission. She could hurt him.
> 
> Where is Luke stashed? Is that the Quartermaine basement?
> 
> I was watching some older footage (maybe from the 80s, 90s), with Jason, Luke and Faison. Apparently, Luke and Faison were partners, cohorts at one time?
> 
> BTW, it's interesting to note that in the closed captions, the imposter is identified as "Fluke."


That for fake Luke.


----------



## JimSpence

So is the big bad Fluke a clone? Maybe a twin?

Will someone please put a bullet in Helena's brain already?

It looks like the next sweeps period has started early!


----------



## stellie93

So Helena told Jason who he is, but now he doesn't remember anything about her, so he still doesn't know? 

I was surprised that Helena didn't take Spencer with her.


----------



## RGM1138

I'm still a few eps behind. Is GH trying to slip some pop trivia into the show?
The guys on the docks: Quint. And Hooper.


"This was no boat accident!"


----------



## TonyD79

They also slipped the Thursday night NFL game into the conversation the other day. Was it fluke that asked Michael if the cardinals or Rams were going to win?


----------



## JimSpence

So, how long will they stretch out the Jake identity story?
More Liz vs Sam is always fun to watch.

And Johnny has Ric. Oh good, another story to stretch out.

At least the Ava and the baby story is over. Or is it?

Time to get back to Fluke.


----------



## stellie93

Poor baby. Do you want to be raised by 2 mobster, criminal murderers, or 2 psychopath murderers who aren't in the mob? She has no chance. 

Johnny has Rick? I missed that. If he can run things so well from prison, why can't Sonny?


----------



## JimSpence

stellie93 said:


> ..
> Johnny has Rick? I missed that. If he can run things so well from prison, why can't Sonny?


Yeah, it was in the scene in prison when Johnny mentioned to Sonny that he has his brother.


----------



## RGM1138

It seems the Feds and Anna's PCPD are not very good at the witness protection program.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Yeah, it was in the scene in prison when Johnny mentioned to Sonny that he has his brother.


The problem with this is that the actor who play Rich is on another soap.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> The problem with this is that the actor who play Rich is on another soap.


 Just give him a mask or facial surgery. Done.

Actually, the best twist would be if Ric were actually Fluke.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Just give him a mask or facial surgery. Done.
> 
> Actually, the best twist would be if Ric were actually Fluke.


Wow, I never thought of that. But it would make perfect sense.


----------



## JimSpence

Johncv said:


> The problem with this is that the actor who play Rich is on another soap.


It's not as of they couldn't recast the part!


----------



## allan

JimSpence said:


> It's not as of they couldn't recast the part!


Maybe he got banged up when Jonny's guys snatched him, and he needed facial reconstruction.


----------



## JimSpence

I really hope that the judge get removed from the bench for overreaching his authority.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, now that CraZeeNina and morose Todd's stories are wrapping up, maybe they can ease on down the road. (Hopefully, never to be seen again).

Really, they have to bring back Johnny Z and Caaaarlos? I'm bored with those pinheads. And JZ couldn't run a lemonaid stand from prison, let alone a criminal organization.

Maybe Sonny is about to depart the show. That would leave Julian and whatever group of dregs he comes up with as the head of the Port Charles Pimps.

Poor Olivia. She just can't catch a break with men. Am I misremembering, or didn't Alexis leave Neddy at the altar while she jumped aboard a semi, heading down the highway, lo those many years ago?

And for crying out loud, I've never seen any kind of holding facility that didn't have a can right there in the cell. Come on, GH!


----------



## JimSpence

Warning!! President O prempts the show.
Thankfully, I have the west coast feed of ABC available to me.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Warning!! President O prempts the show. Thankfully, I have the west coast feed of ABC available to me.


I used to get it on two channels at different times so I avoided most interruptions. Now they are both at 2 pm. Abc.com here I come!


----------



## RGM1138

I'm wondering if ABC will rerun the episode on Monday since most of the country missed it.

And now, there's no Soap Net for backup.


----------



## allan

RGM1138 said:


> I'm wondering if ABC will rerun the episode on Monday since most of the country missed it.
> 
> And now, there's no Soap Net for backup.


It seems to me like they should rerun. They have in the past when national news prempted them.

I've used Soap Net in the past, when some local event bumped off GH. I don't think I've had that happen since it went pfft.


----------



## JimSpence

They lifted the west coast viewing as well. Replaced with "The View".

Will show on Monday.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> They lifted the west coast viewing as well. Replaced with "The View".
> 
> Will show on Monday.


Ah, so everybody wins.


----------



## TonyD79

Just checked my recording. They put the view on after the press conference was over in the east coast, too. No notice. Just dump into the view after a bunch of commercials. 

Check your recording status for Monday. If the guide data changers, your DVR may think it is a rerun/duplicate and skip it.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Just checked my recording. They put the view on after the press conference was over in the east coast, too. No notice. Just dump into the view after a bunch of commercials.
> 
> Check your recording status for Monday. If the guide data changers, your DVR may think it is a rerun/duplicate and skip it.


You are correct, sir. My Tivo was not gonna rec. Mon or Tues eps. I had to set them manually.


----------



## allan

RGM1138 said:


> You are correct, sir. My Tivo was not gonna rec. Mon or Tues eps. I had to set them manually.


Yeah, I remembered to check last night, and had to set Monday to record.


----------



## RGM1138

I'm still a day behind, but after yesterday's show, I'm hoping that Nina is gone for good? (Please, please, please, please).

Johnny better watch his ass. He's gonna mess with Sonny one time too many and it's gonna be all over but the shoutin' for Johnny Z. (I can't stand that punk).


----------



## TonyD79

Well. Looks like Fluke isn't Ric.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Well. Looks like Fluke isn't Ric.


I'm wondering how long they're going to run that storyline.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I'm wondering how long they're going to run that storyline.


Until they figure out who he really is?


----------



## JimSpence

RGM1138 said:


> I'm wondering how long they're going to run that storyline.


February 25, 2015.


Spoiler



That's the end of the next sweeps period!


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> February 25, 2015.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That's the end of the next sweeps period!


One can only hope.


----------



## JimSpence

I have a feeling that it will be Ric that identifies Jake as Jason.
It may take until the end of the next sweeps period.

And, who knew that Leisl could sing.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> I have a feeling that it will be Ric that identifies Jake as Jason. It may take until the end of the next sweeps period. And, who knew that Leisl could sing.


She's sung before on the show. Nurses Ball.


----------



## JimSpence

TonyD79 said:


> She's sung before on the show. Nurses Ball.


Right you are. I guess I tuned out that part.


----------



## RGM1138

So, Ric is back. It's a Christmas miracle! I assume this is just a pit stop before he goes back to his day job.

I wondering what they'll do about Franco. Surely he can't go back to PC. 

Any word on if Sonny is just running out his contract, or will he miraculously somehow get out of jail and stay on the show?


----------



## JimSpence

I wonder if Jake will get his memory back New Year's Eve/Day?
Will Nathan make it to PC in time? Please, don't have a plane crash!!!!
So, Frisco is now in charge of the WSB. What about Robert Scorpiro?


----------



## RGM1138

Maxie is still playing the petulant teenager. When are they ever gonna let her grow up? Okay, saw the baby, done, now I wanna go home.

According to GH, women have amazingly short memories, and have forgotten, (all except for Carly), just what a scumbag Ric is. 

Maybe they'll leave Fluke as a permanent fixture in Port Chuck. Instead of being the charming rogue he's fancies himself being, he can go on chewing scenery as a really despicable villain.

Time really flies on GH. One day, it's Christmas eve, with Lisel spinning her tale of the Krampass, and the evil spawn twins, (Joss and Spencer), seemingly eating it up.

Two days later, It's New Year's Eve and Maxie and Nathan are whining about a flight delay like it's end of days.  Boo Freakin' Hoo.


----------



## allan

RGM1138 said:


> Time really flies on GH. One day, it's Christmas eve, with Lisel spinning her tale of the Krampass, and the evil spawn twins, (Joss and Spencer), seemingly eating it up.
> 
> Two days later, It's New Year's Eve and Maxie and Nathan are whining about a flight delay like it's end of days.  Boo Freakin' Hoo.


Yeah, there seemed to be a missing week there. Too much eggnog?


----------



## TonyD79

allan said:


> Yeah, there seemed to be a missing week there. Too much eggnog?


Just a problem when doing a serial that plays for less than 5 hours a week. Some things take days to tell within one day. Others you have to skip ahead. Otherwise, we'd still be in the 1970s on the show.


----------



## JimSpence

The dictionary definition of dumb blond would have a picture of Maxie next to it. 

The other problem with serials is when holidays get in the middle.
And not to mention the preemption by the president.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> The dictionary definition of dumb blond would have a picture of Maxie next to it.  The other problem with serials is when holidays get in the middle. And not to mention the preemption by the president.


Sometimes writers just get stuck in a rut. They have with Maxie. She could continue to be ditzy but mature (see Lucy Coe). It was the same stupid treatment they did of AJ. He was just a doomed drunk. Any progress he made was retrograded back to doomed drunk until they finally killed him off.


----------



## RGM1138

I wonder if they're planning to kill off Nathan. It would give Maxie one more thing to blame herself for, and we could watch her whine about it for 6 more months, since she really no longer serves a useful purpose.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I wonder if they're planning to kill off Nathan. It would give Maxie one more thing to blame herself for, and we could watch her whine about it for 6 more months, since she really no longer serves a useful purpose.


They don't usually kill off eye candy like Nathan. They need a guy who takes his shirt off regularly. The other stud muffins are getting old.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> They don't usually kill off eye candy like Nathan. They need a guy who takes his shirt off regularly. The other stud muffins are getting old.


Like Luke? 

Maybe his plane goes down, and she takes her borrowed jet, flies to the middle of nowhere, and rescues Nathan herself.

Ta-da.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Like Luke?  Maybe his plane goes down, and she takes her borrowed jet, flies to the middle of nowhere, and rescues Nathan herself. Ta-da.


I take it you are not caught up on watching.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> I take it you are not caught up on watching.


Nope.

But sometimes I like my own story lines better than the ones the writers come up with.


----------



## stellie93

When Ellie wasn't there at Spinelli's apartment, I was sure they had broken up and he was going to come back and take Maxi away from her muscle bound eye candy.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> When Ellie wasn't there at Spinelli's apartment, I was sure they had broken up and he was going to come back and take Maxi away from her muscle bound eye candy.


Nah. Just didn't sign the actress for a short term.


----------



## JimSpence

I hope that Jake gets his memory back as Jason soon.
Just think of the story lines with all of the women in his life.
There's Carly, Elizabeth and Sam. Wow, a three way cat fight could be interesting!


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> I hope that Jake gets his memory back as Jason soon.
> Just think of the story lines with all of the women in his life.
> There's Carly, Elizabeth and Sam. Wow, a three way cat fight could be interesting!


On the subject of NuJason, the actor paying the part seem to a much better actor. Can't wait to see him as Jason.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> I hope that Jake gets his memory back as Jason soon.
> Just think of the story lines with all of the women in his life.
> There's Carly, Elizabeth and Sam. Wow, a three way cat fight could be interesting!


I'm wondering if they'll drag it out until Patrick gets Sam pregnant, and then gets back with Jason, not knowing who the father is.


----------



## JimSpence

RGM1138 said:


> I'm wondering if they'll drag it out until Patrick gets Sam pregnant, and then gets back with Jason, not knowing who the father is.


That's a possible scenario. But I hope not, as that could drag it out until the next sweeps period. I'd rather see the tension between Jason's former loves.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> That's a possible scenario. But I hope not, as that could drag it out until the next sweeps period. I'd rather see the tension between Jason's former loves.


Or, Jason taking over Sonnys organization.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> Or, Jason taking over Sonnys organization.


I am hoping that jason returns to the quartermaines. Never liked jason as a thug.


----------



## RGM1138

It seems that Maxie's Judge Walters also has a night time gig:



Spoiler



He was Deputy Sec of State in the "Standoff" episode of Madam Secretary.

Also, apparently, he acted in the movie District 9, among many other films and TV shows. Who knew?


----------



## stellie93

Has anyone ever heard of this Bill Ekhert guy? I have no memory of this. And he hardly sounds like he was the kind of guy who tells Jerry Jax and Faison what to do. If he really was on the show in the past like they say, ok. Otherwise, it's pretty lame.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Has anyone ever heard of this Bill Ekhert guy? I have no memory of this. And he hardly sounds like he was the kind of guy who tells Jerry Jax and Faison what to do. If he really was on the show in the past like they say, ok. Otherwise, it's pretty lame.


He is a distant cousin of Luke. Tony Geary played him after Luke and Laura left the show and they wanted to bring Geary back but Genie Francis wasn't coming back (I think she was on another soap at the time). No way they were breaking up the super couple, so they created a whole family (the Ekerts). Bill was on from early 91 to late 93. He wound up with ties to the mob although I remember him as pretty tame in the beginning. There was some overlap of the two characters toward the end.


----------



## JimSpence

I had thought of Bill Eckert last week and now the writers are certainly pointing in that direction. But, it's a bit too soon for that to be true. How the writers unwind this tale will be interesting. Time will tell. 

For more on him, do a search on Wikipedia. That's what I did to get up to date on this character.
After reading this bio, I'm wondering if Brenda Barrett will make an appearance?
I had forgotten that she is another ex of Jason's.

So, will Sonny get Ava killed? 
And just when will Jason see the light of day?


----------



## RGM1138

Geez, Nathan and Maxie are like the Laurel and Hardy of Port Charles.  Who writes this crap?

And it seems like the only real function that Dante and Mrs. Bland have now is to support N & M. 

When does something interesting start to happen?


----------



## stellie93

It's been boring lately--they spend too much time showing us who's sleeping with who.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> It's been boring lately--they spend too much time showing us who's sleeping with who.


Or not really sleeping with who because they are dreams.


----------



## RGM1138

Ugh, Olivia and Liz, you both have something attached to your faces that you might want to scrap off before you catch something.

Agent Potbelly, you might wanna hit the gym before you go shirtless again. 

D'amn, Maxie, that's a fairly large tramp stamp right above your arse.


----------



## JimSpence

So it was revealed that Fluke is Bill Eckert or is he?

And that Luke is in the basement of the childhood home.

Edit for 1/9: It looks like next week will be interesting.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, this has got to be the longest slo-mo reveal roll out ever. At this point, I don't even care who Fluke is anymore. Just get on with it.

Did they have to bring back Zacchara, the Lesser? Did anyone really miss him?

Hey, Dante, here's your chance to dump Fake Lulu. I would.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Well, this has got to be the longest slo-mo reveal roll out ever. At this point, I don't even care who Fluke is anymore. Just get on with it. Did they have to bring back Zacchara, the Lesser? Did anyone really miss him? Hey, Dante, here's your chance to dump Fake Lulu. I would.


They seemed to be bringing back all these gangsters when it looked like Sonny was going to leave. I think he resigned.

It looks like they are going to bring Pat Spencer into the mix.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> They seemed to be bringing back all these gangsters when it looked like Sonny was going to leave. I think he resigned.
> 
> It looks like they are going to bring Pat Spencer into the mix.


Yeah, I just heard somewhere that he resigned, with some perks from the producers.

I don't remember Pat Spencer. Refresh my memory, please.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Yeah, I just heard somewhere that he resigned, with some perks from the producers. I don't remember Pat Spencer. Refresh my memory, please.


Can't. Don't think she's been anything but a mention. One they forgot about. Until now.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Can't. Don't think she's been anything but a mention. One they forgot about. Until now.


Oh, Patricia. I remember someone just talking about her. Fluke and Luke, maybe?

Wonder what she brings to the table?


----------



## allan

TonyD79 said:


> They seemed to be bringing back all these gangsters when it looked like Sonny was going to leave. I think he resigned.
> 
> It looks like they are going to bring Pat Spencer into the mix.


I thought they were supposed to be getting away from the mob stuff. So far, they seem to be increasing it. Unless they're getting all the mobsters in one place to wipe them out at once!


----------



## allan

RGM1138 said:


> Oh, Patricia. I remember someone just talking about her. Fluke and Luke, maybe?
> 
> Wonder what she brings to the table?


Maybe she had a sex change and she is Fluke!


----------



## RGM1138

allan said:


> Maybe she had a sex change and she is Fluke!


That briefly crossed my mind, since they're so obviously trying to sell this Bill Eckert angle. But, that would make no sense.

Of course, what else is new on GH?


----------



## TonyD79

allan said:


> Maybe she had a sex change and she is Fluke!


Nah, Fluke didn't recognize the name at first when Bobbi mentioned her. Not surprising since she and the rest of the family appear to have split up pretty early. Either Bill doesn't know her or forgot about her.

I'd be damned surprised if Bill isn't Fluke. He has the motives; he has the face; he has the knowledge.

I wasn't watching when he turned bad (he was a boring good guy when he first showed up) but did some reading. In that bad turn, everything matches. A lust for ELQ. Anger toward Sonny, etc.


----------



## JimSpence

Please, please, please eliminate Helena.

Can I say again? Let's get rid of Helena.

Except, it's interesting to see how she manipulated all that's going on now.
Manipulated the election. Got Michael to hire Rosalie.
Not to mention her control over Jake.
And to see how she converted Nikolas to the dark side.


----------



## JimSpence

Ancient History topic.
I've been watching some old (1984-5) episodes and see that Edward Q. was a real SOB.
The Asian Quarter episodes (1985) had the introduction of Robin.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, just when I think I can't dislike that little satan spawn Spencer any more, he pulls that crap with his driver.

Why are they making him so nasty? Do they plan to SORAS him and bring him back as a more evil version of Stavros?

I guess it wasn't enough for Agent Sloane to just be an a$$wad. He's a criminal now, along with Mayor Snidely Whiplash.

I was a bit thrown off by the flashbacks and revisionist history on Tuesday's ep. at first.


----------



## TonyD79

Revisionist? What did they change? They told a story they didn't tell before. That's not revisionist.

To me, it was refreshing that a soap told a whole story in an hour rather than drag it out for weeks.


----------



## JimSpence

So Julian and Sonny make a pretty good tag team.

It looks like we may need to wait for the February sweeps before the Jake and Luke story arcs are revealed.


----------



## RGM1138

Okay, someone refresh my memory, please. I remember Johnny Z whipping out a gun and plugging his old man. But, I can't remember if that was a dream sequence or for real.


----------



## JimSpence

Real.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> Real.


Thank you.


----------



## TonyD79

And I am assuming still real, as they didn't give a real explanation or redo the scene with some extra twist.


----------



## JimSpence

Not yet knowing whether they found a body in Bill Eckert's grave, brings to mind another off the wall speculation. Maybe, it's Bill Eckert's twin!

I wish Michael would get over his hate for his brother.

I wonder what Fluke has in mind for his "party"?
Could it be he plans to


Spoiler



Blow up the Haunted Star?


Oh goody, Heather has a new friend!!


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Not yet knowing whether they found a body in Bill Eckert's grave, brings to mind another off the wall speculation. Maybe, it's Bill Eckert's twin! I wish Michael would get over his hate for his brother. I wonder what Fluke has in mind for his "party"? Could it be he plans to * SPOILER * Oh goody, Heather has a new friend!!


Hasn't that spoiler been done?


----------



## JimSpence

Probably it has been done. GH has a tendency to blown up something every now and then.


----------



## RGM1138

I wish Michael would stop acting like a pissy little princess.

Gad, getting close to Heather is like getting sucked into a black hole.

I thought that Nina and Todd were gone anyway.


----------



## allan

RGM1138 said:


> I thought that Nina and Todd were gone anyway.


No such luck. I don't suppose they could get sprung so they could attend that party at the Haunted Star.


----------



## RGM1138

allan said:


> No such luck. I don't suppose they could get sprung so they could attend that party at the Haunted Star.


Good thinking. It's a good way to eliminate some of the more annoying characters in one fell swoop.


----------



## RGM1138

A little tidbit re: Todd:



Spoiler



(Roger Howarth) had a guest spot on The Flash (1/27/15), playing pretty much Todd, an obnoxious, condescending jerk.


----------



## JimSpence

I bet Fluke moved Luke.


----------



## allan

JimSpence said:


> I bet Fluke moved Luke.


Or Hellena.


----------



## RGM1138

What I'd like to see at the end of this whole story line is a confrontation where Dante shoots Fluke. Multiple times. With Lulu watching. And Lulu, thinking it's Luke, leaves Dante and Port Charles forever.

And takes Nina, Helena, Johnny Z, Franco, crazy-assed Heather and Ava with.

Of course, Fluke will probably survive and skulk off into the night, only to return at some future time.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> I bet Fluke moved Luke.


Fluke didn't or he wouldn't are if Dante goes into the basement or not.


----------



## stellie93

What! I wasn't paying close attention--what was that in the chair with the bomb at the end? Was Dante hallucinating?


----------



## Johncv

What the F**k just happen!!! 

Is Luke crazy or been dead all this time? or,

Has he been brainwash like Jason?

Is the _Haunted Star_ going to be blown up, killing the entire cast, so GH can start fresh with a new cast?


----------



## Johncv

The buzz online is that Bradford Anderson just signed a one-year contract to return as Spinelli.

TPTB just hired a Kiki recast, another former Y&R actress too. Hayley Erin (ex-Abby, 2008-2010, pre-Emme Rylan/NuLulu) takes over the role left by Kristen Alderson (also Starr, OLTL).


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> What the F**k just happen!!!  Is Luke crazy or been dead all this time? or, Has he been brainwash like Jason? Is the Haunted Star going to be blown up, killing the entire cast, so GH can start fresh with a new cast?


Here's my bet. Fluke is really Luke but is programmed by Helena. The corpse in the chair is Bill Eckert and Luke has been talking to a corpse since miscavage. I was always wondering how luke ate and evacuated in that chair.


----------



## JimSpence

It's sad what 30 years can do to you.
I've been watching some GH from 1981 on YouTube and almost didn't recognize some of the characters. Heather looked quite good back then. As did Monica and Laura.

Anyway, back to current affairs.
Since the Nielsen sweeps period just started 1/29 and goes to 2/25, expect things to be stretched out a bit. 

Disarming the bomb in crispy Luke's lap could take some time.
It seems that Jake may break Helena's memory grip.

And why is it that anytime you see a vehicle on the road it soon leaves the road?

What is the purpose of Heather telling Nina that she's Franco's mother?


----------



## stellie93

TonyD79 said:


> Here's my bet. Fluke is really Luke but is programmed by Helena. The corpse in the chair is Bill Eckert and Luke has been talking to a corpse since miscavage. I was always wondering how luke ate and evacuated in that chair.


Wow--that's really good and I would never have thought of it. I hope you're right. :up:

I wondered about the feeding etc of Luke too, but figured it was just literary license. But they always said how bad it smelled down there. Could be potty smell, but it could be dead body. You'd think they would have smelled that upstairs, tho.

I think Heather just wanted to scare Nina since she knows that Heather hates Franco.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Here's my bet. Fluke is really Luke but is programmed by Helena. The corpse in the chair is Bill Eckert and Luke has been talking to a corpse since miscavage. I was always wondering how luke ate and evacuated in that chair.


That seems a likely scenario, because they've really been pushing Fluke as Bill Eckert, probably as a red herring.

Makes sense.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> That seems a likely scenario, because they've really been pushing Fluke as Bill Eckert, probably as a red herring. Makes sense.


And the closed captions still call him Fluke.

I'd even bet Luke masqueraded as Bill Eckert to buy the old Spencer house.


----------



## allan

Wow! That was a surprise! Who is the living one, Bill or a brainwashed/crazy Luke? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## RGM1138

I keep thinking that there's only one row of bottles hiding the bomb. If they start going through them pretty fast, somebody ought to see that thing. But, they probably won't and the boat will blow.

Dante and Nathan will probably both escape. Can't see them killing off their hunky boys.

With all those bullets being sprayed around, I only saw a couple of hits, and none in the van. And I guess they all brought extra mags, cuz it sounded like a war.

Wonder who all will die in the explosion. Maybe just red shirts. 

Johnny and Caaaarlos are so stupid, I can't see them winning the firefight. Maybe the police roll up on the scene and capture them all.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Wonder who all will die in the explosion. Maybe just red shirts.


Red shirts. And even they may not be dead. The only supposed casualty of the destruction of Miscavige (?) is one Cassadine. And only until they want him back again.

They ain't killing off a bunch of people. They keep blowing things up, freezing them or giving everyone a deadly virus and they all seem to live.


----------



## stellie93

Not only isn't the bomb hidden very well, but the count down must have been 5 hours. I know Luke or whoever he is needed time to get out, but seems like the shorter the fuse the less chance of something going wrong.

Luke, or whoever he is, has been talking to a dead body for days, so he's seriously crazy. I suppose Helena is responsible for that. And was there really a "Luke" at Miscavage (sp) when they kept showing him to us?


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Not only isn't the bomb hidden very well, but the count down must have been 5 hours. I know Luke or whoever he is needed time to get out, but seems like the shorter the fuse the less chance of something going wrong.
> 
> Luke, or whoever he is, has been talking to a dead body for days, so he's seriously crazy. I suppose Helena is responsible for that. And was there really a "Luke" at Miscavage (sp) when they kept showing him to us?


I think the clock started at 4 hours. The length depends on when they want it to go off and when they could get it in. "Jake" planted it when he arrived for "work" and they wanted it to go off at a certain time (to make sure there were lots of people there they wanted to kill and for Fluke to get off the boat...gee...there are a lot of fake names involved). So, the timing had to be what it was. It could be hidden better but then it would be hard to keep showing it on TV. 

I'm still betting on the body in the basement being Bill Ekert. Dug up from the grave, so, the Luke in Miscavige was him until he was conditioned (maybe around the time he was released with Scotty). After that, it was either him (to be rescued) or it was Fluke being delusional. The tricky part was making sure there was a Luke there when Julian and Alexis rescued him but by that time, they had Faison masquerading as Fluke/Luke. Maybe Luke was put there for reinforcement of his conditioning.


----------



## RGM1138

Holy s#*t, that was an action packed episode.



Some stuff I didn't _even_ see coming.



Spoiler



Can't believe that Sonny didn't pop a cap in Johnny's ass as he was scampering off. And then, Johnny and Carlos taking time for a gabfest, with Sonny not far behind.


----------



## stellie93

So is Eva gone for good?


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> So is Eva gone for good?


I think she "Pulled a Jason." Outta sight, outta mind until needed again.


----------



## stellie93

And Sonny too?


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> And Sonny too?


Yeah, it may be time for his vacation. I read somewhere that he had recently resigned to stay with the show.

I expect him to bob back up at some point in the future.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, just in case:


Spoiler



Huh, looks like Nina and Franco will ease on down to crazee town. Together.

"Colors, man!"

Really, Nathan went down to the docks with no backup? And he couldn't catch up to a decrepit old fart like Luke? 

Sonny, _throw_ the bomb, ya dumbass.

Interesting that the explosion didn't even break a glass on the Haunted Star, or make any waves. Or splash Michael.

Cracked me up when Jason threw Patrick onto the table.


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> So is Eva gone for good?


It Ava, and remember "No dies in Port Chuck", after all she did was get shot go over the bridge bleeding.


----------



## JimSpence

Those EMT's should lose their jobs. Giving up on Sonny and then walking away.
Leaving Carly and Michael to revive him.

Dang, I think I'm watching "24" with the quickness that Fluke is getting around.

So who was the corpse at the Elm street house?

My guess is that it's Faison and Luke is still in a straight jacket.
Or Helena has brainwashed the real Luke to act the way he has and the corpse is Bill E.


----------



## stellie93

Helena didn't seem to have much control over Luke today when he was after Nicholas. Maybe it is Ekhert. The dead body was a cool twist, tho--worthy of sweeps month. :up:


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Those EMT's should lose their jobs. Giving up on Sonny and then walking away.
> Leaving Carly and Michael to revive him.
> 
> Dang, I think I'm watching "24" with the quickness that Fluke is getting around.
> 
> So who was the corpse at the Elm street house?
> 
> My guess is that it's Faison and Luke is still in a straight jacket.
> Or Helena has brainwashed the real Luke to act the way he has and the corpse is Bill E.


They tried to pry his face off, didn't they? Dante did, right? Not Faison.

As for the EMTs, how else could they show that Micheal's effort is what saved Sonny?



stellie93 said:


> Helena didn't seem to have much control over Luke today when he was after Nicholas. Maybe it is Ekhert. The dead body was a cool twist, tho--worthy of sweeps month. :up:


You mean in the same episode that "Jake" broke his control? It is not that binding. Witness the conversations Helena has had with Jake. He almost has free will. Nor would it be the first time a monster devoured its creator.


----------



## JimSpence

Now there's a conundrum for you.

Obrecht says the DNA tests show the bones are Luke's, yet the fingerprints say he's in custody. If you believe Obrecht (why would you?) then Bill has been masquerading as Luke for 20 years. This is unlikely.
Preliminary DNA tests are probably a familiar match because Luke and Bill are cousins.
So that brings us to what secret has Luke been hiding?

And Sonny is about to get a pardon for saving the Governor's daughter. Will this make him go straight? Kiki won't believe that Sonny didn't kill Ava and will have a vendetta against him. 

Now let's get back to the Jake story.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, if I ever get into trouble with the law, have to remember to save the Governor's comely daughter from certain death, so I have that in my back pocket. 

Why are the women, (Liz, Lulu and Michael), being so damn shrill?

Come on, Sam, put it together!

I don't think that Luke wants to be redeemed. I think he's comfortable being the self-aggrandizing a$$wad that I've always thought him to be.

I wanna see how Tracy comes up with enough pull to spring Luke and Cruella de Vil.


----------



## TonyD79

Did Helena just admit she brainwashed Luke or is she misleading Tracy in her proposed deal. Lying isn't Helena's usual style.


----------



## TonyD79

I loved the Franco/James Franco reminiscing today. That was cute. Franco "remembering" his life as the actor who created the part.


----------



## JimSpence

If they included pictures with the definitions in a dictionary there would be a picture of Maxie with "dumb blond"!!

A few months ago, GH was a mess of story arcs. Now all of those arcs have converged into one big mess. 

I wonder how many threads they can unravel by the end of sweeps, which is 2/25?

I see Kiki kidnapping Avery and in a few months she will be found with Kiki being played by the new actress.
I also see Ava being found with amnesia.


----------



## JimSpence

Oh good. The writers have started a few more threads.
Spinelli's back. What does this do to the Nathan - Maxie dynamic
Olivia's pregnant, with Ned's baby?

Other than this, Friday's episode was basically a waste of time.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Oh good. The writers have started a few more threads. Spinelli's back. What does this do to the Nathan - Maxie dynamic Olivia's pregnant, with Ned's baby? Other than this, Friday's episode was basically a waste of time.


Ned's?


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> Oh good. The writers have started a few more threads.
> Spinelli's back. What does this do to the Nathan - Maxie dynamic


In that case, I'd say beefcake dominates dweeb.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> In that case, I'd say beefcake dominates dweeb.


Gees, a new Dr. Eyecandy.  Another friend of Patrick. Still want to know what happen to his PCU professor friend Peter who disappear after three days on GH.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> Gees, a new Dr. Eyecandy.  Another friend of Patrick. Still want to know what happen to his PCU professor friend Peter who disappear after three days on GH.


I doubt he is on for any length of time. They had guest stars for the day that are all abc or abc family stars. Dr eye candy is on baby daddy as is the old friend of Olivia's.


----------



## RGM1138

Ha. "My little Jean-Luc Picard." 

I assume that momma's boy chef and his brassy mother are just day players?

Is Maxie actually afraid that Nathan will be jealous of Spinelli?


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Ha. "My little Jean-Luc Picard."  I assume that momma's boy chef and his brassy mother are just day players? Is Maxie actually afraid that Nathan will be jealous of Spinelli?


Stunt casting. Momma, the chef, the ADA and the naked doctor are all ABC "stars"


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Stunt casting. Momma, the chef, the ADA and the naked doctor are all ABC "stars"


Ah. Three of them, I didn't recognize, but Blondie looked vaguely familiar.


----------



## stellie93

Split personality! Why didn't I think of that. :up:


----------



## JimSpence

It's looking like the end of sweeps will be very explosive!

How long will Jake's/Jason's recovery take?

Was there anything in the past that portended to Luke's split personality?
I've been watching YouTube episode from 1981 and have seen nothing yet.
Anyone have an idea of what time frame may have caused his split?


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> It's looking like the end of sweeps will be very explosive! How long will Jake's/Jason's recovery take? Was there anything in the past that portended to Luke's split personality? I've been watching YouTube episode from 1981 and have seen nothing yet. Anyone have an idea of what time frame may have caused his split?


Probably going to retcon his rape of Laura again. Scotty just brought it up.


----------



## JimSpence

I thought of that, but, unless they bring up new info about that time frame, I don't know.


----------



## RGM1138

Luke has been a ***** as long as I've watched this show. He's finally letting everyone who has propped him up over the years, see him as he really is.

He raped Laura, for cryin' out loud.


----------



## RGM1138

So, Sam and Carly are like, BFFs now?

Is Spinelli back on long term now? I can't imagine a love triangle with him, Maxie and 6pack.

Geez, I never have really liked Alexis. Such a pretentious elitist. Like her even less after that little drama about who cheated on whom first, and who is Liv's baby daddy.


----------



## TonyD79

Sam and Carly have wobbled between hated enemies and besties forever. They will be back at each other's throats after the Jake story is resolved. 

Alexis has always been a moralizer. Especially about others morals. Sometimes it comes off as strong other times it comes off as whiny. 

Wonder when her house is getting rebuilt. People go from brain surgery, gunshot wounds to fighting on the docks in a week. The house is gone a year.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Sam and Carly have wobbled between hated enemies and besties forever. They will be back at each other's throats after the Jake story is resolved.
> 
> Alexis has always been a moralizer. Especially about others morals. Sometimes it comes off as strong other times it comes off as whiny.
> 
> Wonder when her house is getting rebuilt. People go from brain surgery, gunshot wounds to fighting on the docks in a week. The house is gone a year.


Yes, sometimes Alexis is a giddy teenager. It just grates on me when she does that.

Wonder how long they'll drag out Jake/Jason's memory recovery. And I'd bet that Patrick is such a great surgeon that Jason will barely need a Band-Aid and won't have any hair loss from the incision. 

I'd forgotten about Alexis' house. Maybe she'll move in with Julian and save the cost of a set rebuild.


----------



## stellie93

How could Spencer be trapped in that room--haven't we seen doors to the hidden passages all over it? I thought he would escape through them any minute.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> How could Spencer be trapped in that room--haven't we seen doors to the hidden passages all over it? I thought he would escape through them any minute.


Forget that. The sign that fell left a gap in the right that he could have run through. A kid like him would have just run. And made it (his father just walked through it).

A very weak fire.


----------



## JimSpence

Are you telling me that with the history of Wyndemere that there wouldn't be fire or smoke alarms installed?

Will they find out that Cameron accidentally started the fire?


----------



## JimSpence

Ava's alive. And Dr. Clay has kept that from Kiki.
I wonder if she'll have brain damage?
That was a sneaky way to introduce the new actress playing Kiki.

Spencer is on his way to Shriner's Hospital in Boston.

I suspect that Michael will relent and not ask for custody.

Will the Jake/Jason identity thing be resolved this week?


----------



## RGM1138

I'm unclear as to why they had a Kiki transplant.

And I'm wondering if Jason won't regain his memory but then keep it to himself for a while, so that he can get the lay of the land before coming out.


----------



## JimSpence

Kristen Alderson opts to exit General Hospital

That's a good thought about Jason.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> And I'm wondering if Jason won't regain his memory but then keep it to himself for a while, so that he can get the lay of the land before coming out.


If he hasn't already.

Although, as Jake, he has seen an awful lot of the land.


----------



## TonyD79

Was the fire and the bad non-makeup on Spencer just a throwaway for the Shriners hospital plug?


----------



## allan

TonyD79 said:


> Was the fire and the bad non-makeup on Spencer just a throwaway for the Shriners hospital plug?


I thought that line about "regardless of ability to pay" was pretty blatant. Good plug, but made no sense saying that to a Cassadine.


----------



## RGM1138

Nothing like replacing a short brunette actress with her polar opposite, tall and blonde. Not a shock at all. 

I wonder if Michael is planning to change baby Avery's diapers or depending on The Dominator to do it.

Alexis doesn't mind if her client is still nuts, just so she doesn't let the judge know.

Why is Silas treating Ava like she's a victim?


----------



## JimSpence

Okay, Ava showed her face to Delia, I half expected her to faint.
How long before everyone else finds out?

And again an interruption prevented Nikolas from telling Sam that Jake is Jason.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Okay, Ava showed her face to Delia, I half expected her to faint. How long before everyone else finds out? And again an interruption prevented Nikolas from telling Sam that Jake is Jason.


Delia has always been flighty but tough. She has a habit of faking vapors but very little ever rattled her.


----------



## stellie93

And she can really sing. :up:


----------



## JimSpence

Ilene sings regularly at a local NYC night club called Triad.
And according to her bio she was the opening act for Bruce Willis' band.

And, guess who showed up on Suits on 3/4?


Spoiler



Jake Doe


----------



## RGM1138

Cute. Luke as Hannibal Lecter, Franco as Inigo Montoya.

Spinelli was always a doofus, but now he's coming off as a creepy stalker.

Maxie, grow a brain stem. You were definitely kissing the dweeb.


----------



## JimSpence

Ava gets bad news! The make up on Maura is quite good!
I wonder if Avery is a match?

Will someone please slap Michael !!!
Morgan is the good kid.

Wouldn't it be a hoot if Patricia is in Shadybrook!

So Luke worked his magic on Franco and Nina!


----------



## kturcotte

I'm wondering when they're going to figure out that Michael took custody of somebody he's not even remotely related to, because Sonny isn't Avery's actual father? lol Notice they only tested to see if Carly was a match, and when she wasn't, they just assumed Sonny was the father and that was the end of it? This is a soap, Sonny ISN'T the father lol


----------



## RGM1138

For crying out loud, I can't believe that Anna didn't slap the cuffs on Comish Sloane for sexual abuse. And for being a close talker.

I hope they don't turn this into a stupid seduction scenario.

And I can't believe that the women on the writing staff approved that scene.


----------



## stellie93

It was weird when Michael said "I need a drink." I don't remember him ever saying that. The only time I remember him being drunk was when he had just broken up with Kiki, and everyone on GH gets drunk and sleeps with someone when they break up--usually getting them pregnant, so he's ahead of the game. Then Morgan says they're going to make him look like an alcoholic---ahhhh ok.


----------



## JimSpence

So Patricia Spencer is dead! Or so her daughter says.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> So Patricia Spencer is dead! Or so her daughter says.


 Her daughter who has a gun pointed at her.

BTW. Dumbest boxing bout ever.


----------



## stellie93

They had a gun on her? Lulu and Tracy?

Yeah, why would someone in good shape be worn down and a guy who sits at a desk all day still have energy and be able to bounce around like that? No way Nathan couldn't nail him first or second try, if he's an experienced boxer. I like Dante knowing right off that it was a bad plan for them both. :up:


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> They had a gun on her? Lulu and Tracy? Yeah, why would someone in good shape be worn down and a guy who sits at a desk all day still have energy and be able to bounce around like that? No way Nathan couldn't nail him first or second try, if he's an experienced boxer. I like Dante knowing right off that it was a bad plan for them both. :up:


Not them. Luke. Behind the door.

As for the fight. No way Nathan would swing over a ducking spinelli. One duck and the next time he hits lower. If he didn't at first.


----------



## RGM1138

What's the deal with Nic? He used to be the "good" prince. Now, he's trying to take over ELQ, by any means necessary? It's not like he needs the money.

The little Cassadine spawn is really aggressively annoying. I wish that they would SORAS him out of the show.

I forget, who is currently holding Robin? And why?


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> What's the deal with Nic? He used to be the "good" prince. Now, he's trying to take over ELQ, by any means necessary? It's not like he needs the money. The little Cassadine spawn is really aggressively annoying. I wish that they would SORAS him out of the show. I forget, who is currently holding Robin? And why?


Ain't it Helena and so jason isn't found out?

That never made sense to me.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Ain't it Helena and so jason isn't found out?
> 
> That never made sense to me.


I've gotten lost in the plot lines over the last couple of years. But, IIRC, Helena is on lock down at Cassadine island, so Nic seems to have stepped into her shoes.

Surely, he doesn't know about Robin though.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I've gotten lost in the plot lines over the last couple of years. But, IIRC, Helena is on lock down at Cassadine island, so Nic seems to have stepped into her shoes. Surely, he doesn't know about Robin though.


I don't think he is running the evil part of her empire.


----------



## JimSpence

So they introduce Pat's daughter before Pat is revealed.
So who's her father? Could she be related to the Q's?

And, Jake's wife shows up? Really!?


----------



## stellie93

TonyD79 said:


> Not them. Luke. Behind the door.


How did I miss that? I guess I need to pay more attention.



JimSpence said:


> And, Jake's wife shows up? Really!?


If Helena is in lockdown, who sent "Jake's wife" and who has Robin?


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> If Helena is in lockdown, who sent "Jake's wife" and who has Robin?


I'm betting on Rick.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> I'm betting on Rick.


That actress looks very familiar.


----------



## TonyD79

Rebecca Buddig. Veteran of other soaps.


----------



## allan

stellie93 said:


> They had a gun on her? Lulu and Tracy?
> 
> Yeah, why would someone in good shape be worn down and a guy who sits at a desk all day still have energy and be able to bounce around like that? No way Nathan couldn't nail him first or second try, if he's an experienced boxer. I like Dante knowing right off that it was a bad plan for them both. :up:


I figure Nathan's heart wasn't really in that fight, especially after Dante's observations. I'm sure he could have taken Spinelli quickly if his head/heart had been in the game.


----------



## JimSpence

Does Luke know where Pat is?

And I think that Helena is behind the sudden appearance of Jake's Wife!!!
Who else would she call saying that "it's done".


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> Does Luke know where Pat is?
> 
> And I think that Helena is behind the sudden appearance of Jake's Wife!!!
> Who else would she call saying that "it's done".


I'm not sure.


Spoiler



According to the trailer for Tuesday, she is in the same room with the instigator. So, they have to be close by. And, presumably, not on Cassadine island.



Ava is really causing me to FF through her scenes.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Rebecca Buddig. Veteran of other soaps.


Thank you. I guess I remember her from AMC.


----------



## allan

RGM1138 said:


> Ava is really causing me to FF through her scenes.


Ava's not the only one begging Silas to kill her.


----------



## RGM1138

allan said:


> ava's not the only one begging silas to kill her.


----------



## stellie93

RGM1138 said:


> Ava is really causing me to FF through her scenes.





allan said:


> Ava's not the only one begging Silas to kill her.


This. :up: :up:

Whoever said Rick was right.

Does anyone remember the character name for her on AMC? It's driving me crazy.


----------



## TonyD79

Nobody ever changes on GH. 

BTW. read a speculative spoiler on Luke. Don't known if it was right and I'm not going to post it but it did say that the final reveal is due very soon.


----------



## JimSpence

Rebecca Buddig played Greenlee Smythe on AMC!


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Nobody ever changes on GH.
> 
> BTW. read a speculative spoiler on Luke. Don't known if it was right and I'm not going to post it but it did say that the final reveal is due very soon.


Yeah, I'm still thinking that he's just letting his inner as$#@le out. He's always been a miserable SOB, now he's finally revealing his true Darth self.


----------



## stellie93

JimSpence said:


> Rebecca Buddig played Greenlee Smythe on AMC!


Greenlee--thank you. I knew it was a weird name, but I couldn't think of it.


----------



## JimSpence

The Internet Movie Database (IMDb) is a great resource!


----------



## JimSpence

JimSpence said:


> Does Luke know where Pat is?
> 
> And I think that Helena is behind the sudden appearance of Jake's Wife!!!
> Who else would she call saying that "it's done".


It was Ric! Should have guessed that!


----------



## TonyD79

I love Franco's rants. Today he was yelling the character he plays on the Flash this year.


----------



## JimSpence

Dang! For a show known for dragging out the story arcs, they seem to be moving them right along now.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Dang! For a show known for dragging out the story arcs, they seem to be moving them right along now.


Storylines these days are light greased lightening compared to the 60s, 70s or 80s.


----------



## JimSpence

Luke's secret is supposed to be revealed this Wednesday.
But, you all know what the date is Wednesday, right?


----------



## Jstkiddn

JimSpence said:


> Luke's secret is supposed to be revealed this Wednesday. But, you all know what the date is Wednesday, right?


April Fool's Day. 

It is also the day they are doing some retro flashback episode. Should be fun! http://www.tvinsider.com/article/94...s-the-time-warp-back-to-1963/?linkId=13186190


----------



## TonyD79

Jstkiddn said:


> April Fool's Day.  It is also the day they are doing some retro flashback episode. Should be fun! http://www.tvinsider.com/article/942/general-hospital-does-the-time-warp-back-to-1963/?linkId=13186190


That looks cool.


----------



## Johncv

Jstkiddn said:


> April Fool's Day.
> 
> It is also the day they are doing some retro flashback episode. Should be fun! http://www.tvinsider.com/article/94...s-the-time-warp-back-to-1963/?linkId=13186190


Oh boy, do the people who post there hate the show and nu-Jason. Is just me, I happen to like nu-Jason.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> I love Franco's rants. Today he was yelling the character he plays on the Flash this year.


And also channeling Al Pacino.


----------



## stellie93

Not overly fond of Nu-Jason. He just seems so different, personality wise from old Jason. But he's growing on me--it's a process.


----------



## allan

For me, it probably helps that I didn't really know old Jason. I started watching GH after a long absence, about the time he got plugged by Faison.


----------



## TonyD79

In hoping he is NOT like old jason. About time jason becomes a good guy again. 

Sooooo tired of the mob stuff and the police's inability to get anyone convicted.


----------



## TonyD79

Great episode. Tied together 52 years of Spencer/Eckart timeline beautifully.


----------



## stellie93

The only thing I didn't get--maybe they haven't gotten there yet--is why Patricia didn't go to Florida with Luke and Bobby? And why didn't the Ekherts take them in, since they seemed to be good people, instead of sending them to live with a hooker? Ruby was very nice when they all came to PC, but she had Bobby hooking in Florida when she was a kid.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> The only thing I didn't get--maybe they haven't gotten there yet--is why Patricia didn't go to Florida with Luke and Bobby? And why didn't the Ekherts take them in, since they seemed to be good people, instead of sending them to live with a hooker? Ruby was very nice when they all came to PC, but she had Bobby hooking in Florida when she was a kid.


Probably will address it tomorrow. I'm sure Tracy will ask. They had to lead up to Luke's revelation for the climax.

I'm going to bet on getting Luke out of town for Florida.


----------



## JimSpence

Now that was one powerful episode.
Gave us a lot of the back story of Luke's childhood.
At least much of it.
The question is will Luke be fixed?


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Now that was one powerful episode. Gave us a lot of the back story of Luke's childhood. At least much of it. The question is will Luke be fixed?


Yeah, after tony Geary vacations in holland for a while, I'd assume.


----------



## TonyD79

I kind of surprised they signed Dee Wallace for three days.


----------



## JimSpence

TonyD79 said:


> Yeah, after tony Geary vacations in holland for a while, I'd assume.


Wouldn't Paris be a more likely destination?


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Wouldn't Paris be a more likely destination?


Geary "lives" in holland. At least he used to.


----------



## stellie93

I like the interplay between Sonny and Spencer, although I know most of you hate the kid. 

How is he Sonny's nephew? Is that just calling any older man uncle?


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I like the interplay between Sonny and Spencer, although I know most of you hate the kid.  How is he Sonny's nephew? Is that just calling any older man uncle?


Spencer's mother was Courtney Matthews, daughter of Mike Corbin, Sonny's father.

Real uncle/nephew.


----------



## JimSpence

I said Paris because that's where Laura is.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> I said Paris because that's where Laura is.


Ah.


----------



## Crobinzine

Let me get this straight. Luke and his cousin Bill look alike. Luke is related to Bill on his mother's side. But Luke and his father also look alike.


----------



## TonyD79

Crobinzine said:


> Let me get this straight. Luke and his cousin Bill look alike. Luke is related to Bill on his mother's side. But Luke and his father also look alike.


 It ain't genetics hospital.

Either that or there is a great incest back story to be told.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Crobinzine said:


> Let me get this straight. Luke and his cousin Bill look alike. Luke is related to Bill on his mother's side. But Luke and his father also look alike.


When I mentioned this to a friend of mine, she said that now we will find out that Luke and Bill were really brothers/twins and that's why Luke's father wouldn't let the family visit the Eckart's

The writers do seem to have a penchant for secret twins.


----------



## JimSpence

So now we know why Luke kept going away over the years, but not what caused him to really go off the rail recently. 

And can we please tone down the Michael, Morgan and Kiki dynamic.

When will Jakeson have a real breakthrough or will Sam realize that Jake is Jason?

The reason that Luke looked like his father in last Wednesday's flashback episode had nothing to do with genetics, but with casting.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> So now we know why Luke kept going away over the years, but not what caused him to really go off the rail recently. And can we please tone down the Michael, Morgan and Kiki dynamic. When will Jakeson have a real breakthrough or will Sam realize that Jake is Jason? The reason that Luke looked like his father in last Wednesday's flashback episode had nothing to do with genetics, but with casting.


Hate the AJ story line because of Morgan and Kiki.

As for the Luke-alike. Several times it was alluded to how much Luke looks like his father. I can see Luke thinking he is "like" his father and not look like but he states that Patricia knew him because he looked like his father. It's a slip up plain and simple.


----------



## stellie93

That Greenlee is a slut. And Nicholas seems to be breaking bad. Cassidine blood will prevail.


----------



## JimSpence

Will this be the week that Jake gets his memory back?

Well, I Guess not!

The writers are on speed. The story arcs are moving along quite fast, yet nothing is getting resolved.

I'm getting tired of people accusing the police for not doing their jobs.
This is happening on most crime shows.
"Why aren't you out looking for ... instead of bothering ..."


----------



## RGM1138

Scumbag Franco and his gun moll Crazee Eyes are really despicable blackmailers. And a total waste of breathable air.

Maybe Dr. Vampire can mix up a little concoction for them as well. It could be a good week in the hills of Port Chuckles.

And I think the camera man took A.J. It was so obvious.


----------



## allan

Very interesting the way baby AJ appeared.


----------



## TonyD79

allan said:


> Very interesting the way baby AJ appeared.


Pretty sure it was Silas.


----------



## stellie93

But why would Silas leave her in Kiki's apartment? He wouldn't want to get her in trouble. 

Is Ava dead? I don't remember if they showed her actually die. 

IMO Rosalie is way too ugly to be on a soap. Those teeth are huge. Plus she's not a very good actress.


----------



## allan

stellie93 said:


> But why would Silas leave her in Kiki's apartment? He wouldn't want to get her in trouble.
> 
> Is Ava dead? I don't remember if they showed her actually die.
> 
> IMO Rosalie is way too ugly to be on a soap. Those teeth are huge. Plus she's not a very good actress.


Well, they say nobody dies in Port Chuck. OTOH, Ava wasn't in Port Chuck at the time. I'd say 50/50 on that. 

Regarding baby AJ, I'll spoiler my speculation:



Spoiler



I think Micheal's the culprit. He certainly benefited.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> But why would Silas leave her in Kiki's apartment? He wouldn't want to get her in trouble.


It is actually Silas's place.


----------



## RGM1138

There's supposed to be some big reveal on the Friday show.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> There's supposed to be some big reveal on the Friday show.


The Magic Mike Show?


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> The Magic Mike Show?


Ha. I think they were talking about some plot reveal.


----------



## JimSpence

No real surprise as the writers were leading to it for quite a while.

Well, the one that got hurt the most was Molly!!! 
And I might mention she's growing into really pretty woman.

So Britt's back, but for how long?
And what the hell was Liesl wearing in that awful opening number?

Finally, Jake's identity was revealed to at least Liz. Will it take all of next week before Sam finds out. Not to mention Jake himself.


----------



## stellie93

So Nicholas tells Liz--I'm thinking you should go first to Sam, then Jason, then Carly and quietly sit them down....no just make a public announcement. But she probably will think better of it and keep the secret so she can keep Jake. I could see the idea that Sam is happy now if Jason didn't have a son. The kid needs to see his father.

I thought the dancing at the ball was pretty lame except the tangoes.


----------



## RGM1138

OMG, that whole Nurses' Ball was cringe-worthy. And I'm sure that Liesl could have hidden all the pre-production on 99 Luftballons. 

Is that really a thing that gay guys and their gal pals will sit around making fun of peoples' stupid mistakes, ad nauseum? That's just lame.

Some of those people should not being singing in public.

And, somehow, I don't think Hayden will let it go that easily.

Maxie's still living a teenager's life.


----------



## TonyD79

Wait. One gay character sits around laughing at people on tv with his friend and that makes it a thing?

I wonder if it is a thing that gay guys help their gal pals hide and doctor hospital test results.


----------



## allan

^This. Somehow, I can't see Felix & Sabrina doing the above (neither the lab results nor the laughing at mistakes  )


----------



## JimSpence

So who didn't see that Spinelli and Ellie would get back together, not to mention Maxie and Nathan.

So, when will Jakeson finally remember who he is?
And how will Liz react to the reveal now that she knows anyway.
There is also Carly!!!

Spencer had a visit from his mother, hopefully he'll start acting better.
I didn't expect Courtney to make an appearance. 
She should now appear to Nikolas to straighten him out as well.
Speculation:


Spoiler



I think Nikolas needs to be double teamed by Courtney and Emily.


So who got shot? Duke or Carlos?


----------



## RGM1138

I adore Courtney. Nice to see her back, even if it's only for a short while.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, I guess we could see this thing with Duke coming, with the sudden uptick in his and Anna's love lives. And the capricious decision for them to leave Port Chuck suddenly. That was just so out of character for Anna.

I would hate to be between Anna and Julian when she goes after him.

What's Sonny gonna do when he finds out that Jordan is a CI?

Alexis is finally growing a brain.

I hope that Carlos goes down in a hail of bullets.


----------



## JimSpence

Well, the live episode was pulled off quite well. I only saw one goof.
It was when Sam confronted Jake at the garage. She muffed a word, but recovered well.

Who was the woman at the end showing the credits?

RIP Duke.


----------



## stellie93

I hated them killing off Duke. 

So Nicholas is a Cassadine after all. Too bad. 

I take it Greenlee didn't tell Sam who else knows who Jason is? (sorry, can't remember her weird name on GH) It would be a shame if Nicholas committed murder for nothing. I wonder if Shawn will get off since the bullet wasn't from his gun. 

I think I noticed Liz stumbling over a word on Friday, too. Otherwise, no big deal.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Well, the live episode was pulled off quite well. I only saw one goof. It was when Sam confronted Jake at the garage. She muffed a word, but recovered well. Who was the woman at the end showing the credits? RIP Duke.


Pretty sure it was the long dead Lily Rivera Corinthos.


----------



## JimSpence

Makes sense. I didn't start watching GH until after her time on the show.
But after looking up Lilly Melgar, it was definitely her.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, I got my wish of Carlos going down in a hail of gun fire. Although, I expected a shootout with a SWAT team instead. But, Anna plugged him pretty well.

Funny though, on the Friday ep, Anna shot once and I kept expecting more. And Carlos didn't go down. It seemed like they were stretching because there was more air time left than they had planned for.

Monday's re-shoot took care of that though. Anna blasting away like I knew she would.

They did throw me a curve on Hayden. Didn't expect that.

Why make Shawn look like an amateur with a daylight hit, in a public place with witnesses? And then hang around long enough to be caught?

Nikky is no longer a Price, but a Master of E-vil.


----------



## allan

I loved Anna's "oh ****" expression when Sloan pointed out that without Carlos, they didn't have enough to nail Julian.

Very interesting development with Nick!


----------



## stellie93

What is the deal with Nina marrying Rick? Is he after her money? Does she have any?


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> What is the deal with Nina marrying Rick? Is he after her money? Does she have any?


That's just weird.


----------



## allan

stellie93 said:


> What is the deal with Nina marrying Rick? Is he after her money? Does she have any?


My first thought was that that totally proved that Nina was crazy.  Nina did have money, but IIRC her assets are frozen because she's nutz. I don't see a payoff for Rick. It's a mystery to me.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Makes sense. I didn't start watching GH until after her time on the show. But after looking up Lilly Melgar, it was definitely her.


The question is why?

Was she just around and they thought it would be fun?

Was it a play on "live" since her character is dead?

Was it a tip that she isn't dead? And may be coming back soon?


----------



## stellie93

Remind me, did we ever see Ava actually die? And where is Silas? And did we ever find out who had the baby? 

So a law enforcement officer sent her son to live with a hit man, and then began sleeping with that hit man----where could this possibly go wrong? She makes Alexis look like a genius. At least she's trying to get Julian to leave organized crime.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> Remind me, did we ever see Ava actually die? And where is Silas? And did we ever find out who had the baby?


Nope, the door closed and we just assumed.  Silas is probably on vacation. Nothing for him to do right now.



> So a law enforcement officer sent her son to live with a hit man, and then began sleeping with that hit man----where could this possibly go wrong? She makes Alexis look like a genius. At least she's trying to get Julian to leave organized crime.


Julian's claim reminds me of a Godfather quote: "Kay, in five years time, the Corleone family will be completely legitimate.


----------



## RGM1138

Geez, and I thought I couldn't stand old Ava. Darth Ava is like fingernails on a blackboard.

Surely, this will be a new character and they won't try to convince us that Ava had a miracle cure.

BTW, are they pouring extra makeup on her to make her look younger?


----------



## RGM1138

Now that Tony Geary has quit GH, I wonder how they will write off Luke. I wouldn't expect a recast, but anything's possible.

Will they shuffle him off to Pentonville or Shady Brook, in case he wants to return one day?

Maybe he'll revert to Bad Luke and be gunned down by PCPD's finest, like Cagney in White Heat.

I'd buy that for a dollar.


----------



## stellie93

So obviously Clay knows that Ava is alive--I guess that explains why it took him so long to come home--he healed her somehow. The question is, how did she get the DNA test to show sibling? Brad is for sale, but didn't they say they had several different lab guys do the test?


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> So obviously Clay knows that Ava is alive--I guess that explains why it took him so long to come home--he healed her somehow. The question is, how did she get the DNA test to show sibling? Brad is for sale, but didn't they say they had several different lab guys do the test?


 This is GH. The treatment probably changed her DNA slightly.

But also, Silas had an odd look on his face when he asked if the Dna was from when Danny was sick.


----------



## stellie93

I didn't think of that--he probably had access to that as Danny's doctor. They were concerned about "Denise's" DNA but didn't do anything but look at Ava's. :up:


----------



## JimSpence

Was that really Laura that showed up at the end of Friday's episode?
I know that Genie Francis is a spokes person for Nutrisystem, and it has really worked.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Was that really Laura that showed up at the end of Friday's episode? I know that Genie Francis is a spokes person for Nutrisystem, and it has really worked.


 Yes. Been announced she is coming back.

And she looks better than she had in years.


----------



## TonyD79

TonyD79 said:


> This is GH. The treatment probably changed her DNA slightly. But also, Silas had an odd look on his face when he asked if the Dna was from when Danny was sick.


That all got explained today. I was right about the DNA changing. And Silas had the strange look because he knew it wasn't all encompassing.


----------



## stellie93

I missed part of the Friday episode--I guess where she explained how she changed the DNA? Could somebody fill me in? I don't want to hunt up the whole ep. 

I loved Luke's speech. I wondered if it was partly a goodbye to the viewers if he's really leaving. But then Laura came back , so maybe he isn't.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I missed part of the Friday episode--I guess where she explained how she changed the DNA? Could somebody fill me in? I don't want to hunt up the whole ep. I loved Luke's speech. I wondered if it was partly a goodbye to the viewers if he's really leaving. But then Laura came back , so maybe he isn't.


Sure. The DNA from her daughter blended with hers by the transplant. Silas said that is blood only as an affect of the transplant of stem cells. He said that saliva or hair follicles would show she was Ava. She also melted her fingerprints off with heat and chemicals.


----------



## stellie93

TonyD79 said:


> Sure. The DNA from her daughter blended with hers by the transplant. Silas said that is blood only as an affect of the transplant of stem cells. He said that saliva or hair follicles would show she was Ava. She also melted her fingerprints off with heat and chemicals.


Thanks a lot :up: I guess that makes sense. So Silas hid a felon and kidnapped a baby for her. What a guy! Sooner or later, this will probably come back to bite him.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Thanks a lot :up: I guess that makes sense. So Silas hid a felon and kidnapped a baby for her. What a guy! Sooner or later, this will probably come back to bite him.


Is that a vampire joke?


----------



## stellie93

LOL Forgot about that.


----------



## allan

Rotfl!


----------



## Johncv

TonyD79 said:


> Is that a vampire joke?


Speaking of vampires, whatever happen to the re-do of Port Charles, I think their was some talk about it.


----------



## RGM1138

The stunned looks on everyone's faces when Laura walked in was priceless.

With so many former GH-ers coming back, I wonder if they might just kill Luke off.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> The stunned looks on everyone's faces when Laura walked in was priceless. With so many former GH-ers coming back, I wonder if they might just kill Luke off.


Don't think they will kill him off as he is welcome back after his retirement. Probably working to luke and Laura riding off into the sunset together.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Don't think they will kill him off as he is welcome back after his retirement. Probably working to luke and Laura riding off into the sunset together.


That was my second thought, now that she's returned.

And it looks like they're trying to write Anna off as well, with all the farewell shots of her lately.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> That was my second thought, now that she's returned. And it looks like they're trying to write Anna off as well, with all the farewell shots of her lately.


They haven't done a montage of memories. She may just be taking time off.

I think I read Holly is coming back to town.


----------



## allan

TonyD79 said:


> They haven't done a montage of memories. She may just be taking time off.
> 
> I think I read Holly is coming back to town.


I'd like to see Laura, Holly, Anna, and Tracy in the same room.  How can one homely guy get so many women?


----------



## JimSpence

I read that Lucky may come to town.


----------



## RGM1138

I'm a few episodes behind, but it feels like they're setting up one last globe-trotting adventure for Luke.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I'm a few episodes behind, but it feels like they're setting up one last globe-trotting adventure for Luke.


Haven't seen today yet but yup. Laura didn't come to woo Luke as much as get his help with something.

The original Super couple on the run.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> I read that Lucky may come to town.


And his other son with Holly as well.


----------



## JimSpence

That would be Ethan.

Trivia:
I just watched an episode (Season 4, Episode 8) of MacGyver from 1989 that guest starred Constance Towers (Helena).


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> That would be Ethan. Trivia: I just watched an episode (Season 4, Episode 8) of MacGyver from 1989 that guest starred Constance Towers (Helena).


And, of course, MacGyver is Elizabeth's father, Jeff Webber.


----------



## Johncv

I know this is a soap and they need to tell a story, but it seem to me that ELQ could just declare Nick's stock's non valued because they were stolen.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I haven't watched for a while. Caught the last few minutes today when Luke said he'd sleep with the dark haired woman so that he and Laura could get Lucky back. Who is the dark haired woman (I'm assuming she's psycho?)


----------



## TonyD79

hummingbird_206 said:


> I haven't watched for a while. Caught the last few minutes today when Luke said he'd sleep with the dark haired woman so that he and Laura could get Lucky back. Who is the dark haired woman (I'm assuming she's psycho?)


Jennifer Smith. Luke's fiancé when we first met him and daughter of his mob boss and long time nemesis Frank Smith.

She's been gone for a long time and has been played by both Rosanne Barr and Sally Struthers. The character was originated by Lisa Marie.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> I know this is a soap and they need to tell a story, but it seem to me that ELQ could just declare Nick's stock's non valued because they were stolen.


Remind me. Which are actually stolen? Pretty sure if they used that rule, no ELQ stock would be real by now anyway.


----------



## stellie93

The whole sleep with me and get your son back is the stupidest storyline they're had for years. There had better be more to it than that.


----------



## Johncv

TonyD79 said:


> Jennifer Smith. Luke's fiancé when we first met him and daughter of his mob boss and long time nemesis Frank Smith.
> 
> She's been gone for a long time and has been played by both Rosanne Barr and Sally Struthers. The character was originated by Lisa Marie.


If that true, she should be old as Luke and have gray hair.  The actress doing the part seem way too young.


----------



## hummingbird_206

TonyD79 said:


> Jennifer Smith. Luke's fiancé when we first met him and daughter of his mob boss and long time nemesis Frank Smith.
> 
> She's been gone for a long time and has been played by both Rosanne Barr and Sally Struthers. The character was originated by Lisa Marie.


Thanks! I remember Frank Smith, and vaguely remember Luke being engaged to his daughter.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> If that true, she should be old as Luke and have gray hair.  The actress doing the part seem way too young.


I'm more impressed with how much weight the character has lost.

Anyway, the actress is 56, 12 years Tony Geary's junior which is realistic for a pairing. For the original character, Jennifer was on in 1980, which was 35 years ago, which would make her 21 at the time. Believe it or not, she is the right age.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Wow, Donna Mills looks amazing. She's 74 years old! Too bad Jackie Z didn't use Donna's surgeon (I can't believe Donna hasn't had work done, but she still looks great!)


----------



## JimSpence

I've heard of romantic triangles, but this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> I've heard of romantic triangles, but this is getting ridiculous.


With soaps, you get romantic dodecahedrons.


----------



## JimSpence

Interlocking ones at that.

Maybe even a buckyball.


----------



## allan

JimSpence said:


> I've heard of romantic triangles, but this is getting ridiculous.


Is that in reference to the Friday episode? I'm asking because I had a power outage and didn't see it.


----------



## JimSpence

No, just a general observation with what's been happening lately.


----------



## Johncv

allan said:


> Is that in reference to the Friday episode? I'm asking because I had a power outage and didn't see it.


Haft the show went missing, because of the SCOUS ruling legalizing gay marriages, probably have to change the storyline in GH now.


----------



## TonyD79

Frank Smith? Yawn. Damian would've been better. Sean Donnelly would've been better. One of the eckharts. Even Bill would've been better. Frank Smith never moved the needle for me and since there is a new actor, why?


----------



## JimSpence

Can we spell C O N V O L U T E D?

Will Dante forgive LuLu?

Jake is alive? Really? How old is he anyway?

So Denise confided in Franco? How long before the rest of PC finds out?


----------



## stellie93

I can't keep track of who the fathers of Liz's kids are. Jake is the one Luke killed, hit and run, right? So how can he be alive? Did Helena snatch up his body and save him to get Lucky? Nobody in Port Charles ever dies. 

Denise is a moron. And they're sitting out in the open talking about it. Duh.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I can't keep track of who the fathers of Liz's kids are. Jake is the one Luke killed, hit and run, right? So how can he be alive? Did Helena snatch up his body and save him to get Lucky? Nobody in Port Charles ever dies. Denise is a moron. And they're sitting out in the open talking about it. Duh.


For a while Liz couldn't keep track either.


----------



## allan

It sounds like interesting stuff happened Monday. Why does interesting stuff happen whenever there's a power outage (or at least a TV outage)?


----------



## JimSpence

So Dillon's father is now in town.
How many others are there that can show up?
And who blackmailed Lucky? Helena, maybe?


----------



## stellie93

Of course, Valerie is pregnant.....


----------



## JimSpence

I see another DNA test in the future!


----------



## TonyD79

I wonder if they find little Jake is missing a kidney.


----------



## stellie93

Aren't we concerned at all that he's a little time bomb brainwashed by Helena--whether he's really Jake or not? Yeah, I would have thought the DNA test would be the first thing they'd do. Duh.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Aren't we concerned at all that he's a little time bomb brainwashed by Helena--whether he's really Jake or not? Yeah, I would have thought the DNA test would be the first thing they'd do. Duh.


I think they are ending helena's reign as Luke walks out the door but yup. Not that she couldn't fake DNA or create a clone. She was dead herself for a while.


----------



## TonyD79

Looks like they picked a good day for a press conference on the east coast. Other than Ric gas lighting Nina, not much happened.


----------



## JimSpence

And Sonny proposed to Carly again!!!!

Had to watch via the ABC website.


----------



## stellie93

Is Rick really short or is Nina really tall?

Every time he kisses Madeline, I want to holler at the TV---She's 74 years old!


----------



## TonyD79

The gas light is extremely bad. Nina can't pinpoint the crying sound to Ric's hand when he is two feet from her?


----------



## RGM1138

Geez, Morgan is such a dumbass.

I really hope that Ava can drop her Denise persona soon. I can't stand it.

I wonder if the Seinfeld writers got any credit (or royalties) from all of the fake titles that Julian and Alexis ripped off in their movie phone scene?


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Geez, Morgan is such a dumbass. I really hope that Ava can drop her Denise persona soon. I can't stand it. I wonder if the Seinfeld writers got any credit (or royalties) from all of the fake titles that Julian and Alexis ripped off in their movie phone scene?


That's where they were from? Never watched Seinfeld.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> That's where they were from? Never watched Seinfeld.


Oh, yeah.



Spoiler



There's an episode where George mistake Kramer's phone number as the movie phone line and Kramer answers and gives out start times as movie phone's voice. They used those exact titles in the dialog, "Agent Zero", "Brown-Eyed Girl", etc.

"Rochelle, Rochelle (A girl's exotic journey from Milan to Minsk)" is a running gag on that show. It appears in several episodes.


----------



## allan

RGM1138 said:


> Geez, Morgan is such a dumbass.
> 
> I really hope that Ava can drop her Denise persona soon. I can't stand it.


Agreed, but I didn't really like her as Ava either.


----------



## RGM1138

allan said:


> Agreed, but I didn't really like her as Ava either.


:up:


----------



## JimSpence

So, when will the sibling rivalry start?


----------



## stellie93

Assuming Jake is a normal kid--which is still up in the air--he's going to love Spencer. 

Still no DNA test?


----------



## JimSpence

Laura Wright played Lena's ghost very well!


----------



## stellie93

As many times as Luke has left town and been off the show for long periods of time, what's different here? Is Tony Geary sick?


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> As many times as Luke has left town and been off the show for long periods of time, what's different here? Is Tony Geary sick?


According to all reports, he's retiring. From GH at least. He probably has enough money to live comfortably from here on out.

But, there's always the chance that he'll come back at some point in the future.


----------



## TonyD79

He is going to live full time in Europe. That's where he goes during his vacations. He is still going to work just not in GH and mostly not in the States.

They are writing it that he is open to return. Perhaps as a guest star like happens from time to time with others. 

Meanwhile, Laura is staying for a while.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> He is going to live full time in Europe. That's where he goes during his vacations. He is still going to work just not in GH and mostly not in the States.
> 
> They are writing it that he is open to return. Perhaps as a guest star like happens from time to time with others.
> 
> Meanwhile, Laura is staying for a while.


I thought I read somewhere that Genie Francis would only be here for a short stay this time but would be back in the fall for a longer stint.


----------



## JimSpence

Ric along with Madelaine is doing a job on Nina.
What will Nathan do about it?
Will Laura tell Scotty about Jake's real identity?
How will Liz and Carly and others react to that news?
Oh yeah, Liz already knows it. 
What will Morgan do when he finds out about Denise?
And what will happen when she is found out to really be Eva?

So many possibilities on the horizon now.


----------



## stellie93

Ric is an idiot. All someone has to do is glance at his phone and see the baby's picture and "baby noise" and he's toast. Also, isn't it officially documented somewhere who the attorney is in a legal matter?


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I thought I read somewhere that Genie Francis would only be here for a short stay this time but would be back in the fall for a longer stint.


That's true. But she is signed now. Just taking a summer vacation.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Ric is an idiot. All someone has to do is glance at his phone and see the baby's picture and "baby noise" and he's toast. Also, isn't it officially documented somewhere who the attorney is in a legal matter?


If Nina had half a brain, she would just whip out a camera (I'm pretty sure she knows phones have cameras now) to take pictures of things like cradles that suddenly appear.


----------



## RGM1138

Scotty Baldwin must buy his hair product in gallon buckets.

I can't imagine Michelle Stafford (Nina) being okay with how stupid they write her character. I know she's supposed to be fragile mentally, but they make her look like an imbecile.


----------



## allan

When Rick said "I'm the only one you can trust", I swear I spewed my coke all the way across the living room!


----------



## RGM1138

Ric is so slimy, I bet he could ooze under the door.

I can't believe that Luke was gonna go walkabout without telling his daughter goodbye. That's just rude.

I got kind of a "Goodnight, Mrs. Calabash" vibe from Luke's last stroll off the set. (You have to be pretty old to get that reference).


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Ric is so slimy, I bet he could ooze under the door. I can't believe that Luke was gonna go walkabout without telling his daughter goodbye. That's just rude. I got kind of a "Goodnight, Mrs. Calabash" vibe from Luke's last stroll off the set. (You have to be pretty old to get that reference).


Everybody's trying to get into the act.


----------



## mattack

stellie93 said:


> As many times as Luke has left town and been off the show for long periods of time, what's different here? Is Tony Geary sick?


I don't watch the show, but am curious about how long the "long periods of time" in the past were for.

Heck, I'm curious about the general production for soap operas. Do they go 52 weeks a year? If so, how much vacation does each actor typically have?


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Everybody's trying to get into the act.


You got it.


----------



## TonyD79

Is Silas hurt, dead or undead?


----------



## stellie93

Ha--I forgot about that last possibility. He's probably going to end up laying in a coma for a couple months while all the people who wanted him dead look guilty. I'm guessing it can't be Nina--too obvious.


----------



## whotony

I think they've killed off Silas.

I've pretty much given up on GH.

I've watched on and off mostly on, since the middle 70's.
Mostly because I enjoyed the Luke and Laura stories.
Now with Geary gone there really isn't anything keeping me 
on. I have a slight interest in seeing what they do with the Jason stuff but it has 
been going on for years now and it's time to stop.

BTW Geary had said he was leaving the show early this year maybe even earlier and that his last stint would be thsi summer.

Also the head writer was fired last week so new stories with new writers should pop up soon.

When Denise Demuccio first showed up I recognized her accent from somewhere and remembered that she soumds exactly like Stephenie from 
Saturday NIght Fever.
I realize they are both Brooklyn accents but Maura West is clearly doing a spot on impersonation of Stephenie.


----------



## JimSpence

So who killed Silas? 
I'm fairly sure that it wasn't Nina.
The next possibility is Ric, then Franco. Maybe Madeline?
And, anyone think that Helena may get in the act and resurrect him?


----------



## krichard3

Any chance of McBain returning? Or is that still a legal issue?


----------



## RGM1138

Well, as of Monday's ep., I'd be willing to bet that Ava went to see Silas, they argued, she knifed him. Unless they retcon it with an unsub at the end of the mystery arc.

Morgan, who should be beat severely about the head and shoulders, probably saw the body, and ran. He's too stupid to actually kill anybody.

Nina, too obvious. And, also too stupid.

I kinda feel bad for "Silas" though. Did he get a night time gig, or is he just collateral damage?

I remember that Shawn went to hit somebody in the garage, but I can't remember who gave the order and who the target was.


----------



## whotony

RGM1138 said:


> Well, as of Monday's ep., I'd be willing to bet that Ava went to see Silas, they argued, she knifed him. Unless they retcon it with an unsub at the end of the mystery arc.
> 
> Morgan, who should be beat severely about the head and shoulders, probably saw the body, and ran. He's too stupid to actually kill anybody.
> 
> Nina, too obvious. And, also too stupid.
> 
> I kinda feel bad for "Silas" though. Did he get a night time gig, or is he just collateral damage?
> 
> I remember that Shawn went to hit somebody in the garage, but I can't remember who gave the order and who the target was.


Shawwn's target was the girl who know's Jason's real identity.

The killer could be anyone, I'm sure they havent decided yet.

Michael Easton's contract was up. He only had a 2 year deal and GH ptb decided not to reup.
They said too many characters right now and with all that's going on with Morgan the dumb, Ava and Nina they thought it would be a fun idea to have a murder mystery.

Easton apparently has a comic book writing gig so he is touring the Cons these days, all according to one of the soap mags.


----------



## TonyD79

whotony said:


> Shawwn's target was the girl who know's Jason's real identity. .


No. It was Jason because Sonny was told by Julian that Jason killed Duke. Nik's guy was targeting Hayden on Nik's orders because she was going to tell Jake he was really Jason, exposing Nik's plot. Someone interrupted (can't remember who), Nik's guy didn't fire and Shawn's shot accidentally hit Hayden. Shawn took the rap rather than betray Sonny as the man who gave the order to kill Jason.


----------



## whotony

TonyD79 said:


> No. It was Jason because Sonny was told by Julian that Jason killed Duke. Nik's guy was targeting Hayden on Nik's orders because she was going to tell Jake he was really Jason, exposing Nik's plot. Someone interrupted (can't remember who), Nik's guy didn't fire and Shawn's shot accidentally hit Hayden. Shawn took the rap rather than betray Sonny as the man who gave the order to kill Jason.


That's how easy all tis is to get confused and that's a big problem with GH for a long time.


----------



## TonyD79

whotony said:


> That's how easy all tis is to get confused and that's a big problem with GH for a long time.


Yeah. I agree. I just have a ridiculous memory so I remember but I often sit there and say "now how is Sonny his uncle?" Very convoluted. Especially for a show that likes to keep its history alive. Fifty years of sleeping around, murders and resurrections makes things messy.


----------



## RGM1138

whotony said:


> Michael Easton's contract was up. He only had a 2 year deal and GH ptb decided not to reup.
> They said too many characters right now and with all that's going on with Morgan the dumb, Ava and Nina they thought it would be a fun idea to have a murder mystery.
> 
> Easton apparently has a comic book writing gig so he is touring the Cons these days, all according to one of the soap mags.


Wow, I did not know that. I would never have taken him for a comic book author.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> No. It was Jason because Sonny was told by Julian that Jason killed Duke. Nik's guy was targeting Hayden on Nik's orders because she was going to tell Jake he was really Jason, exposing Nik's plot. Someone interrupted (can't remember who), Nik's guy didn't fire and Shawn's shot accidentally hit Hayden. Shawn took the rap rather than betray Sonny as the man who gave the order to kill Jason.


You are correct, sir. I actually found that episode I had recorded as a backup on my DirecTV. It was during that transition phase where Duke was in charge, got killed then Sonny took over again. And so much other stuff was going on, I couldn't remember all the details.

BTW, it was Jordan who grabbed Shawn's hand and made him hit Hayden. Same ep, BTW, where Anna popped a cap in Carlos.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> You are correct, sir. I actually found that episode I had recorded as a backup on my DirecTV. It was during that transition phase where Duke was in charge, got killed then Sonny took over again. And so much other stuff was going on, I couldn't remember all the details. BTW, it was Jordan who grabbed Shawn's hand and made him hit Hayden. Same ep, BTW, where Anna popped a cap in Carlos.


Thanks. Couldn't remember who caused the shot to go astray. I was thinking Jason but I couldn't put that together in my head.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Thanks. Couldn't remember who caused the shot to go astray. I was thinking Jason but I couldn't put that together in my head.


Yeah, it was interesting looking back. They shot it in a split screen, from inside and outside the garage.

Shawn took a long time setting up his shot, (actually, waiting for Jason to finish his lines). Jason was berating Hayden when Shawn fired, then he picked up Sam and carried her across the garage.

He didn't even look back at Hayden.


----------



## JimSpence

Dang, a lot happened this week.

Bottom line ... I feel for Kiki.


----------



## whotony

What happened?


----------



## stellie93

Scotty got DNA tests that show that Denise is Eva from somewhere. 

Carly thinks Morgan is bipolar and may have killed Dr. Clay.

Nina is about to spill the whole kidnapping thing to her brother.

So Kiki may find out that her boyfriend is a cheater and killed her father, or her aunt is really her mother and lying to her, and killed her father. Poor Kiki.


----------



## RGM1138

I'm starting to rethink my earlier theory of Ava as the killer. And I kinda doubt that the mouth breather did it.

Maybe one of the back burner characters, like Madeline. Or possibly Ric - he's crazy enough.

It might even be someone we haven't seen yet.


----------



## TonyD79

I don't see a motive for Ric or Madeleine. They probably don't know Silas kidnapped Avery. Or why. And it wouldn't really matter. They could continue to gaslight Nina just on the baby stuff alone. Her thinking she may have kidnapped Avery again wasn't essential. 

It is going to be Ava. But Morgan was there.


----------



## RGM1138

You may right in the end. But it feels like they're trying too hard to make Ava look guilty.

I'm still a few days behind, so I may change my mind again when I catch up.

And we shouldn't have long to wait. I think this mystery is supposed to be solved before fall.


----------



## TonyD79

Yeah. Pretty sure it was just a quick story to make Silas's exit a bit more interesting.


----------



## RGM1138

Agreed.


----------



## allan

My money's still on the boytoy, but Ava's a strong contender.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, you can't say that Port Chuck doesn't uphold the 6th amendment. Franco was arrested, what, about a month ago? I don't think that he spent a day in a cell, opting to stay in interrogation the whole time. And now he's already on trial. That's swift justice. 

I don't know if Nina is still crazy, but she is an idiot. And I really feel for that poor woman holding her mouth open while Nina babbles on. That's dedication to your craft.

If Dummy Corinthos did do it, they'll probably go for the diminished capacity plea.

If Ava should somehow bump off Obrecht to keep her quiet, it wouldn't be the worst thing that's ever happened. Just sayin'.


----------



## stellie93

And in next on GH, a pregnancy that I predicted months ago. :up:


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> And in next on GH, a pregnancy that I predicted months ago. :up:


Sigh. I hate that every couple has to be disrupted.


----------



## stellie93

I liked the way they tripped up Ava. It makes sense that her blood would have changed DNA but not her hair or saliva. As soon as Leisel knew what had happened, she knew what to test. Or maybe they made all that up......


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I liked the way they tripped up Ava. It makes sense that her blood would have changed DNA but not her hair or saliva. As soon as Leisel knew what had happened, she knew what to test. Or maybe they made all that up......


 If they have, that is the science they have been sticking to from the start of the Denise story. That's what Silas told her.

Edit to add:

According to this website they are correct.

http://genetics.thetech.org/ask/ask208


----------



## RGM1138

Very interesting. I'd heard the term "chimera" before but didn't quite understand it.


----------



## RGM1138

Tracy's still in Port Chuck? Damn, I was hoping that with Luke's exit, she would quietly ride into the sunset too.

I'm glad that Dillon and Lulu have so many scenes together. I can FF through those two snoozers and not miss any important plot lines.

It's funny how Capt. Morgan is such a ******wad, and yet mommy and daddy are all: "My poor little baby, we're here for you." 

The PCPD has got to have the worst Podunk jail since the Keystone Kops. Two cells, no gender separation and they leave tables and chairs in with the prisoners. (!)

I wish they'd prosecute Franco for something. Even if it's only for being an arrogant, insufferable ass.


----------



## stellie93

PCPD could also use an evidence locker instead of keeping vital evidence in a desk drawer.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> PCPD could also use an evidence locker instead of keeping vital evidence in a desk drawer.


Yes, that's usually how it's done in the real world.

But, Port Chuck is only on casual terms with proper procedures.


----------



## RGM1138

Ugh, Ava is such a smug, evil beyotch.

I don't see a way out for her. Even if she skates on Connie's murder, Sonny will find a way to end her.

And, I'm starting to like Madeline again for Silas' killer. Something in her body language when she and Ric were discussing the deed.


----------



## stellie93

It seems like they're pointing at Madeline now. But why? She didn't know that he kidnapped the baby, did she? 

And why on earth do she and Rick not go to the lawyer and have him draw up another copy of those stupid papers? Not that Nina would sign them anyway.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> It seems like they're pointing at Madeline now. But why? She didn't know that he kidnapped the baby, did she?


As far as I know, she wasn't aware. She apparently had no reason to kill Silas, and they've been keeping her in the background, away from the murder investigation.

If she is the killer, I'm sure they'll do a complete recount of what lead up to it.



> And why on earth do she and Rick not go to the lawyer and have him draw up another copy of those stupid papers? Not that Nina would sign them anyway.


Lazy writing.  I have to say, as much as I dislike Nina, at least she didn't fall for her mother's money grab.


----------



## JimSpence

The writers have now made it appear as Madeline is the killer of Silas!

But, it seems too convenient.

So here I am watching the 2000 series "Roswell", season 1 episode 22 and guess who appeared as the mother of the aliens? I spoilerized this for dramatic effect.


Spoiler



None other than Genie Francis


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> The writers have now made it appear as Madeline is the killer of Silas!
> 
> But, it seems too convenient.
> 
> So here I am watching the 2000 series "Roswell", season 1 episode 22 and guess who appeared as the mother of the aliens? I spoilerized this for dramatic effect.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> None other than Genie Francis


I knew it!


----------



## RGM1138

So, it _was_ Madeline Exposition that killed the vampire. So handy of her to tell the audience about everything illegal she's ever done. 

And, Geez Ric, a bit theatrical with exposing the wire to Mad Madeline. I thought he was gonna stick it up her nose.

I thought that they were making Ava and Cap Morgan too obvious as the suspects.

I guess the next big question is how will Ada escape prosecution of Connie's death?

And how long before Morgan ends up in a bell tower with a rifle? Cuz, ya know that's coming.


----------



## JimSpence

So, Sloan throws Sam under the bus.

Another wedding, another shot rings out.
The writers are stuck on the same old scenarios.


----------



## RGM1138

At this point, I'm starting to wonder how much juice GH has left. Soaps in general seem to be on the decline. 

I never thought that they would cancel All My Children and One Life to Live. But, with all of the reality crap taking up air space, I'm not sure if GH will make it another year.


----------



## JimSpence

Too much blubbering by Carly that she's marrying Sonny again.

So who owns a silver pistol?
Did Sonny say that he knew Jake would show up!
And the look on Sam's face when Sonny said that was priceless.

Bobby takes Valerie home because she wasn't feeling well.
Gee, I wonder what that means.

Jake walking in at the end was the best shot (sorry 'bout that) of the episode.


----------



## allan

Did anything happen the last 10 minutes of the 9/8 ep? Mine got interrupted by "Breaking News".


----------



## RGM1138

allan said:


> Did anything happen the last 10 minutes of the 9/8 ep? Mine got interrupted by "Breaking News".


I don't have that ep anymore, but you can probably find it on YouTube. Search for GH and the date.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, if Maurice Benard isn't leaving the show, I can see Sonny coming home in a wheelchair and blaming Carly for not having him put down. But, then there'll be a miracle, (maybe around Christmas), and Sonny will walk again!

On Friday's ep, Dante almost didn't pull his punch on Julian. It looks like he came a little closer than usual for a stage punch.


----------



## JimSpence

Well, I'm sure that Sonny will survive, but how long will be his recovery?

And how long will it be before Liz can get to tell Jake that he's Jason.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> Well, I'm sure that Sonny will survive, but how long will be his recovery?
> 
> And how long will it be before Liz can get to tell Jake that he's Jason.


Good question. If they are schooled at anything on this show, it's pregnant pauses.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Good question. If they are schooled at anything on this show, it's pregnant pauses.


Yes but who is the father of the pause?

(Soap opera joke)


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Yes but who is the father of the pause?
> 
> (Soap opera joke)


Okay, don't leave me hanging.


----------



## JimSpence

I think Morgan needs to take some of Sonny's bipolar meds.


----------



## RGM1138

I'm beginning to think Sonny's shooting was payback for the Roosian mobster he killed a while back.

Why didn't they rip that damn wig off Ava when she went to jail?

BTW, Baldwin, I would never turn my back on that snake.

The new Kristina, I know her from somewhere.


----------



## JimSpence

RGM1138 said:


> The new Kristina, I know her from somewhere.


 Probably from when she played Kristina a few years ago.
Ava definitely looks better as a blond!!!

So, now we know why Paul showed up in PC.
And is the force behind the mob takeover.
And took the shot at Sonny.
It looks like Dillon is going to be disappointed in him.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, I have to say, the writers did a deft job of keeping Paul out of suspicion. Never saw him coming. I don't know if he actually pulled the trigger, though.

That guy can pull off a mobster. He's got ice water in his veins.

I guess we're stuck with Ava long term now. Although, she's still gotta face Sonny when he recovers.

How much longer before they reveal Jake = Jason?


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> Well, I have to say, the writers did a deft job of keeping Paul out of suspicion. Never saw him coming. I don't know if he actually pulled the trigger, though.
> 
> That guy can pull off a mobster. He's got ice water in his veins.
> 
> I guess we're stuck with Ava long term now. Although, she's still gotta face Sonny when he recovers.
> 
> How much longer before they reveal Jake = Jason?


I am still surprised that Dr.Pat has not compared Jake's scans with Jason's. One would think that someone who done this type of surgery would have notes something.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> I am still surprised that Dr.Pat has not compared Jake's scans with Jason's. One would think that someone who done this type of surgery would have notes something.


I thought they alluded to that early on but there was something different. Or something about the last accident that precluded a noticeable comparison. Maybe it was when Patrick operated to get helena's gizmo out of his head?


----------



## JimSpence

Maybe they will finally get around to a DNA test between Jake and Jason.
Or, did they already and conveniently forgot about it.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Maybe they will finally get around to a DNA test between Jake and Jason. Or, did they already and conveniently forgot about it.


Nope. There is no real reason to do it. Patrick may have recognized his brain because it was unique but I remember them giving some answer about that. But no one really suspects who doesn't actually know so why would they test.


----------



## RGM1138

I wonder if Ava will actually throw Julian under the bus? Or, maybe even name Ric as the shooter?

I wish they would have sent Morgan to the sit down. It could have turned into a smack down. Let that boy know he ain't a man yet.


----------



## JimSpence

RGM1138 said:


> I wonder if Ava will actually throw Julian under the bus? ....


Well, at the meeting of the five families it sure looks like Ava is doing just that!


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> Well, at the meeting of the five families it sure looks like Ava is doing just that!


Did I miss that? What day did that happen? I'm having to watch "live" now as I'm away from home and don't have access to my DVR.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, Ava seems to have tap danced her way out of trouble with the Corinthos family.

Unless Anna spills her guts and everyone realizes that Carlos has been gone for 6 months.

Looks like we might be close to the Jason reveal. I wonder if he'll reunite with Sam or do his usual sacrifice and stay with Liz.


----------



## JimSpence

I will be very disappointed if the Jake is Jason reveal doesn't happen this week.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> I will be very disappointed if the Jake is Jason reveal doesn't happen this week.


Be ready for disappointment.


----------



## allan

JimSpence said:


> I will be very disappointed if the Jake is Jason reveal doesn't happen this week.


My prediction is, it will be revealed right after Sam & Patrick say their "I do's".


----------



## RGM1138

allan said:


> My prediction is, it will be revealed right after Sam & Patrick say their "I do's".


Sounds about right.


----------



## JimSpence

Probably a lot of s..t will hit the fan during the next sweeps period.
October 29 &#8211; November 25, 2015


----------



## RGM1138

Umm, I had to watch GH today on an ancient RCA TV/DVD set with a 14" screen. In SD.

So, I was a bit surprised when Dillon called "cut" and we pull back to a wide shot, and it _looked_ like Maxie was nekkid, from the waist up.

I know this wouldn't happen on network TV, so what was she actually wearing?


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Umm, I had to watch GH today on an ancient RCA TV/DVD set with a 14" screen. In SD. So, I was a bit surprised when Dillon called "cut" and we pull back to a wide shot, and it looked like Maxie was nekkid, from the waist up. I know this wouldn't happen on network TV, so what was she actually wearing?


She was wearing a skin color bra.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> She was wearing a skin color bra.


Ah, thanks. The resolution was so poor on the set I was watching that I thought for a second, I was tuned to HBO.


----------



## RGM1138

GH is really goofy lately, even by soap standards.

I can't believe that oafish lout Julian offered Alexis a foot long for breakfast. That was tacky even for him.

And Olivia just _happened_ to be walking past Julian's place at that exact moment with the baby? Come on!

I know that Lulu isn't that swift, but really, walking onto a set in the middle of a shot?

All of these coincidents are barely at the level of a Three's Company episode.

The writers must be getting lazy. At this rate, I almost expect someone to "accidenttaly" eat a pregnancy test or pee on a Red Vine.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Ah, thanks. The resolution was so poor on the set I was watching that I thought for a second, I was tuned to HBO.


It was high quality. Made her look statue nude even in HD.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> GH is really goofy lately, even by soap standards. I can't believe that oafish lout Julian offered Alexis a foot long for breakfast. That was tacky even for him. And Olivia just happened[/] to be walking past Julian's place at that exact moment with the baby? Come on! I know that Lulu isn't that swift, but really, walking onto a set in the middle of a shot? All of these coincidents are barely at the level of a Three's Company episode. The writers must be getting lazy. At this rate, I almost expect someone to "accidenttaly" eat a pregnancy test or pee on a Red Vine.


How long you been watching soaps? The overheard conversation, the hallway coincidence, the stupid bumbling. All staples of soaps all the way back to the days when Joan Crawford subbed for her much younger daughter.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> How long you been watching soaps? The overheard conversation, the hallway coincidence, the stupid bumbling. All staples of soaps all the way back to the days when Joan Crawford subbed for her much younger daughter.


Too long, I fear. I caught the odd ep or two of GH as early as the 60s, when there was nothing else on. Back in the day, my ex talked me into watching the first broadcast of All My Children. And gradually, the whole ABC afternoon roster. 

I remember after the divorce, I hadn't seen One Life To Live for years. Accidentally caught part of an episode one day, and was still able to grasp everything that was going on.


----------



## allan

RGM1138 said:


> Too long, I fear. I caught the odd ep or two of GH as early as the 60s, when there was nothing else on. Back in the day, my ex talked me into watching the first broadcast of All My Children. And gradually, the whole ABC afternoon roster.
> 
> I remember after the divorce, I hadn't seen One Life To Live for years. Accidentally caught part of an episode one day, and was still able to grasp everything that was going on.


Wow, that is a long time! I think I started watching All My Children around 79 or 80, and General Hospital 80 or 81, when Luke & Laura were running from Frank Smith.

I quit in the mid 80s, and started GH a few years ago, about the time Jerry Jax was poisoning the water.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Too long, I fear. I caught the odd ep or two of GH as early as the 60s, when there was nothing else on. Back in the day, my ex talked me into watching the first broadcast of All My Children. And gradually, the whole ABC afternoon roster.  I remember after the divorce, I hadn't seen One Life To Live for years. Accidentally caught part of an episode one day, and was still able to grasp everything that was going on.


My mother started watching GH from the beginning. I was 5 so that meant I watched it too. Watched (or listened) to it for about 45 of the 50 years. I can fully appreciate not watching for years and figuring it out instantly. I didn't watch for about a year just a few years back and dropped right back into it.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> My mother started watching GH from the beginning. I was 5 so that meant I watched it too. Watched (or listened) to it for about 45 of the 50 years. I can fully appreciate not watching for years and figuring it out instantly. I didn't watch for about a year just a few years back and dropped right back into it.


----------



## JimSpence

So how many story threads do we have going on now?
Not in any particular order:

Dillon and Lulu and Dante
Sonny and Carly 
Ava and Avery and Sonny
Elizabeth and Jakes wedding (little Jake over hearing Liz and Laura)
Valeria and Dante
Sam and Jake looking for his true identity
Sam and Patrick
Olivia's secret about Leo
Alexis and Julian.
Traci and Paul (and his mob association)
Michael and the mob
Maxi and Nathan (Maxi finding the pregnancy test box just after Valerie threw it away)
Nikolas and Haley
Kiki
Nina and Franco
Molly and TJ
What will Kristina's role be now that she's back in town

The upcoming sweeps period could be interesting.


----------



## JimSpence

Carlos surfaces - literally
Spinelli is on the job.

Why wasn't Ktistina at the wedding?
I see that there is a new actress playing Josslyn!


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> I see that there is a new actress playing Josslyn!


A big Thank You to TPTB.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> A big Thank You to TPTB.


Yes. The old one felt very children of the cornish.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Yes. The old one felt very children of the cornish.


Absolutely.


----------



## stellie93

Did we know that Sabrina slept with Carlos and I just forgot? 

Where did they get Carlos' body and how did they fudge the time of death? Or it wasn't his body and they fudged that? I vaguely remember Sloan giving him something to incriminate Anna, but how can you prove something is a murder weapon if you don't have a body, or the correct body? 

I thought I saw Kristina at the wedding. 

New Josslyn is really going to tower over Spencer. Aren't they supposed to be the same age? 

Jake had a moment of looking creepy the other day. Maybe he'll provide some sweeps excitement. :up:


----------



## TonyD79

I don't recall them being explicit about sleeping together but he did hide out with her. That part fits. 

As far as the time of death, I'm sure Paul faked the records. Lots of faked medical and legal records on GH. He knows Anna killed Carlos but it doesn't work for him because he wants to hide that he shot Sonny and he now has Anna under his thumb. He even made a remark about how quickly the report came back to impress the new DA.


----------



## RGM1138

It's funny how "surprised" everyone is that Sabrina is pregnant. It looks like she's several months along. (Those lilies aren't gonna hide that baby bump). 

I'm pretty sure Carlos isn't the baby daddy. Anna shot him way back in May. I just assumed the baby is a Quartermaine heir, courtesy of Michael.

And even the Keystone Kops at PCPD ought to be able to tell a 6 month old corpse from one that's two weeks fresh, even without the ME's report.


----------



## RGM1138

Ah, hell, if we can get a new Josslyn, why can't they SORAS the little Cassadine spawn into something much less annoying?

Wow, they brought Ned back just to kiss off Olivia and the baby? That's pretty crass.

I seriously doubt that the floater is Carlos. It's more likely Sloane.

And, who is Hayden working for?


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Ah, hell, if we can get a new Josslyn, why can't they SORAS the little Cassadine spawn into something much less annoying? Wow, they brought Ned back just to kiss off Olivia and the baby? That's pretty crass. I seriously doubt that the floater is Carlos. It's more likely Sloane. And, who is Hayden working for?


The little cassadine punk is supposed to be an odd character. I've seen the kid elsewhere. It isn't him. It is the way he is written. Badly, of course.

Ned is in another show so they brought him back to say goodbye rather than replace him. Olivia is back and they need to either recast Ned or have them break up. They did it on screen.

Sloane? Hmm. Wonder how he got Carlos ID in his pocket? And would he be decomposed that badly? To be unrecognizable?

Could Hayden be working for.....Helena? Or did they really retire her with Luke?


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> The little cassadine punk is supposed to be an odd character. I've seen the kid elsewhere. It isn't him. It is the way he is written. Badly, of course.
> 
> Ned is in another show so they brought him back to say goodbye rather than replace him. Olivia is back and they need to either recast Ned or have them break up. They did it on screen.
> 
> Sloane? Hmm. Wonder how he got Carlos ID in his pocket? And would he be decomposed that badly? To be unrecognizable?
> 
> Could Hayden be working for.....Helena? Or did they really retire her with Luke?


I didn't realize that Ned was on another show. I just wish that they could have cleaned up that loose end a little less abruptly.

You'd be surprised how fast a body decomps in water. I used to be a rescue diver for the sheriff's department. It's a grim job I wouldn't wish on anyone. And remember, the DA had control of Sloane's body. He could have done anything to it before he put it in the water.

I was always a bit surprised when Helena just walked off the screen, seemingly in defeat. And you know what they say about a bad penny.


----------



## RGM1138

Okay, so, Spinelli _wrote_ a software program to use MRI scans and medical records to reconstruct Jason's previous face? Yeah, and I built a warp engine from an empty Pepsi can and a no. 2 pencil.

I've seen that kind of technology used by PhDs and MDs on mummies and crime victims, but I'm pretty sure that experience level is way over the head of the "Assassin of the Internet."

At least, Anna is circling the truth on the dead body. But, how will she prove it without implicating herself?

How will the big reveal happen - will Jason regain his memory, will Sam discover who he is first or some other party let it out? Probably at Jake & Liz's wedding.

Who knows? It's a riddle wrapped in a mystery inside an enigma.


----------



## RGM1138

I see that Spinelli AKA Bradford Anderson has been busy lately.



Spoiler



I caught him in the S1E2 of Minority Report "Mr. Nice Guy", playing against his usual type.

It's available from DirecTV on demand, and probably some other sources.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, it looks like the sh*t be fixin' to hit the proverbial fan.

(It's always worse when they find out on their own, than you owning up first).

I don't believe for a minute that Sabrina's baby could be Carlos'. 

Really, you're gonna leave a laptop open and running in a chair in the hospital?

And at 99% completion on a facial recognition program, you've still got a skeleton? And then morphs into two different faces at the last second?

What in the Wide, Wide of Sports is a goin' on here?


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Well, it looks like the sh*t be fixin' to hit the proverbial fan. (It's always worse when they find out on their own, than you owning up first). I don't believe for a minute that Sabrina's baby could be Carlos'. Really, you're gonna leave a laptop open and running in a chair in the hospital? And at 99% completion on a facial recognition program, you've still got a skeleton? And then morphs into two different faces at the last second? What in the Wide, Wide of Sports is a goin' on here?


Why are you assuming it renders its progress? That would actually slow it down. The skeleton was a static screen shot until it was done. The last second morph was it displaying the results.


----------



## stellie93

This is like a game where a whistle blows and everyone changes partners.


----------



## JimSpence

So, as usual another wedding won't happen as planned. 
And another DNA test will go missing. 
Let's hope that the secret will be revealed tomorrow.
The Powers to be can't drag this out much longer.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> So, as usual another wedding won't happen as planned.
> And another DNA test will go missing.
> Let's hope that the secret will be revealed tomorrow.
> The Powers to be can't drag this out much longer.


According to one of the promos I've seen, it should be imminent.


----------



## JimSpence

Well, they didn't drag out the reveal, but!!!!!


----------



## RGM1138

Geez, it looks like they're going out of their way to make Carly look like one of the Keystone Kops.


(I guess I'm showing my age).


----------



## RGM1138

Well, now. There's a wrinkle I never expected from the writers. Jason knows who he is but doesn't _remember_ who he is. (As of Tuesday).

Actually. that makes for a more interesting story. If it were me, the second that Sam rode up on the bike, I would have rode off into the sunset with her. (But, that's just me).

Ava really needs to learn when to stop poking the bear. Accidents happen all the time in Port Chuckles.

I think Hayden may be working with Helena. Or, possibly, with the DA.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> Well, now. There's a wrinkle I never expected from the writers. Jason knows who he is but doesn't _remember_ who he is. (As of Tuesday).
> 
> Actually. that makes for a more interesting story. If it were me, the second that Sam rode up on the bike, I would have rode off into the sunset with her. (But, that's just me).
> 
> Ava really needs to learn when to stop poking the bear. Accidents happen all the time in Port Chuckles.
> 
> I think Hayden may be working with Helena. Or, possibly, with the DA.


Dam it, you beat me to. I was thinking the same thing about Hayden,  I am sort of hopeing Jason end up remenbering everything and changes between Jason M and Jason Q.


----------



## RGM1138

Johncv said:


> Dam it, you beat me to. I was thinking the same thing about Hayden,  I am sort of hopeing Jason end up remenbering everything and changes between Jason M and Jason Q.


I have a feeling they may drag out the the whole Jason saga for a while.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I have a feeling they may drag out the the whole Jason saga for a while.


At this point, I'm okay with that. It feels more natural that he still has memory issues and is working through it than "oh, I'm Jason now and I remember it all."


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> At this point, I'm okay with that. It feels more natural that he still has memory issues and is working through it than "oh, I'm Jason now and I remember it all."


Yeah, I'm good with it too. Especially since they finally relieved the tension with the reveal. Now they can coast for a while.

I can see his memory returning during a future sweeps week ep with Sonny, Carly and/or Sam in deep peril, and Jason rides to the rescue.


----------



## JimSpence

So, it looks like Helena is back. She most likely is behind Robin's predicament.
What will Nik's response be to Helena's involvement?

And when she does get back, it will be her that has a treatment that will return Jason's memory. But, then the question is whether he will want that.

Be ready for a lot of flashbacks by Jason.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, I never would have guessed that it was mopey Tracy on the other end of Hayden's phone. But, it makes sense. She wants daddy's ELQ back. Clever.

Little Lord Fartleroy's chauffeur is going to leave two 8(?) year old kids in the park, without eyes-on? And then leaves Emma by herself? He is *So* fired. And the junior prince needs an ass whooping from his daddy.

I guess Robin is still trying to revive Stavro-sicle. I can imagine Jason showing up with guns blazing to save her from Helena's evil minions.

I'd buy that for a dollar.


----------



## stellie93

I'm a little fuzzy on why Nicholas didn't want Jason back in the first place. Wasn't he supposed to have stock that would take control of ELQ away from Nick? So who voted that stock when he was "dead?" And can't he take ELQ away now?


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I'm a little fuzzy on why Nicholas didn't want Jason back in the first place. Wasn't he supposed to have stock that would take control of ELQ away from Nick? So who voted that stock when he was "dead?" And can't he take ELQ away now?


The stock is fluid. Shares are divvied up among the living based upon generation. The Jason stock just got split up. I don't remember the math but Jason changes the math.


----------



## Johncv

TonyD79 said:


> The stock is fluid. Shares are divvied up among the living based upon generation. The Jason stock just got split up. I don't remember the math but Jason changes the math.


Jasons shares were devide between Sam and Danny. But, Sam gave them away during the Pickle La La thing.


----------



## JimSpence

Leave it to Epiphany to stand up to Sonny.
Morgan's off his meds, if he was even on any.
Loved the scene in the airplane with Liz and Sam.
Good to see Shawn again.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> Leave it to Epiphany to stand up to Sonny.
> Morgan's off his meds, if he was even on any.
> Loved the scene in the airplane with Liz and Sam.
> Good to see Shawn again.


I thought that Shawn was off the show after the shooting. He's been gone since, May? That's a long time for a vacation.

I hope that Jason finds out that Liz knew all along. I'm really beginning to dislike her.


----------



## stellie93

Anybody heard if Robin's coming back? At least then Patrick and Emma wouldn't be alone, but Liz would be odd girl out. Good. :up:


----------



## JimSpence

stellie93 said:


> Anybody heard if Robin's coming back? At least then Patrick and Emma wouldn't be alone, but Liz would be odd girl out. Good. :up:


Robin's Back on General Hospital
And I suspect that she will be the one to reverse whatever Helena did to Jason.

But, Patrick is leaving.


----------



## RGM1138

I hope they don't drag out this crap with Helena for too long. She bores me.

Sam should put a curse on Helena so that she descends to the 13th level of hell and never sees her beloved Mikkos again. Why not? Sam's a Cassadine.

I wonder if they're going to kill Morgan off. If nutboy keeps playing with guns, somebody is going to shoot him.

I'd pay real money if Lulu would quit whining about her cheating husband and just divorce him already.


----------



## JimSpence

Hmmm, Anna confesses to the shrink and then Carlos shows up for real.
Sabrina faints when he shows up at the door.

Helena conveniently dies before she could say who also knew Jason's identity.

Morgan really goes off the deep end.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Spoilerized for those on the west coast. * SPOILER *


 Quite a day.

And



Spoiler



Helena was breathing when Nik was talking to her at the end.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Quite a day.
> 
> And
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Helena was breathing when Nik was talking to her at the end.


I noticed that too, but . .


Spoiler



I'm pretty sure they wouldn't actually kill off Constance Towers.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I noticed that too, but . . * SPOILER *


Ha!

Maybe edit a little better, though.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Ha!
> 
> Maybe edit a little better, though.


True,


Spoiler



they could have just stayed on close ups of her face and it probably wouldn't have been as noticeable.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> True, * SPOILER *


Since the show was on hours ago, I'm going to drop spoilers.

A closeup would have done it. The only way I could see the breathing was because her dress/gown/blouse was moving.


----------



## RGM1138

Maybe Morgan isn't bipolar. Perhaps he has a _Tooma._

Wait, Caaaarlos is _alive?_ WTH!?! Anna shot him. We all saw it. She shot the sh*t out of him! How is he gonna fake that? (Although, they could have hid his squib pack better. A light shirt, with strong overhead light in HD?) 

Why doesn't he just tell the truth, instead of trying to retcon his demise?"Hey, it's a soap. Nobody permanently dies on a soap."



Could Ava _*be*_ more of a pariah?

Cruella de Ville went out with a wimper. "I'm going to tell you . . . . ack, ack, ooooooohhh. I thought for sure the Earth would open up and devour her shriveled carcass.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Maybe Morgan isn't bipolar. Perhaps he has a Tooma. Wait, Caaaarlos is alive? WTH!?! Anna shot him. We all saw it. She shot the sh*t out of him! How is he gonna fake that? (Although, they could have hid his squib pack better. A light shirt, with strong overhead light in HD?)  Why doesn't he just tell the truth, instead of trying to retcon his demise?"Hey, it's a soap. Nobody permanently dies on a soap."  Could Ava be more of a pariah? Cruella de Ville went out with a wimper. "I'm going to tell you . . . . ack, ack, ooooooohhh. I thought for sure the Earth would open up and devour her shriveled carcass.


"Hey, it's a soap. Nobody permanently dies on a soap."


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> "Hey, it's a soap. Nobody permanently dies on a soap."


Yes, I believe I read that somewhere.


----------



## RGM1138

Oh, no, I didn't see that coming, (although I should have). Helena has managed to reach out from the grave and still be a PITA to everyone.

Ava, such an ungracious guest. And a b*tch.

Alexis, everybody knows you can't cook. Why lie?

Hey, Anna may get another chance to kill Carlos. And legally, this time.

It's so funny to see Liz acting like a cat on a hot tin roof whenever she thinks Jason might remember.

Geez, Dante, you might at least wait until your signature is dry on the sep papers before dipping your pen in the company ink well.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> It's so funny to see Liz acting like a cat on a hot tin roof whenever she thinks Jason might remember.


This one made me laugh. Probably because Liz Taylor was in the movie, the name Liz is invoked and Liz Taylor created the Helena character. Too many connections.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> This one made me laugh. Probably because Liz Taylor was in the movie, the name Liz is invoked and Liz Taylor created the Helena character. Too many connections.


I wish I say that I remembered all those degrees of separation, and that I planned that perfectly. But, my brain is like a merry go round that just randomly spits out little pieces of a lifetime's memory, a few bits at a time. And, I take advantage.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> I thought that Shawn was off the show after the shooting. He's been gone since, May? That's a long time for a vacation.
> 
> I hope that Jason finds out that Liz knew all along. I'm really beginning to dislike her.


The actor is staring in a new show, I think, coming next year. Dont remember the name of the show.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> The actor is staring in a new show, I think, coming next year. Don&#146;t remember the name of the show.


Can't find that. Did find a TV movie that he appears to be a star in.


----------



## allan

RGM1138 said:


> Geez, Dante, you might at least wait until your signature is dry on the sep papers before dipping your pen in the company ink well.


This was in the preview for next week, but it's so good I have to say it:



Spoiler



Dante: "How long do you expect me to wait?"
Lulu: "How about one day?!"


----------



## RGM1138

allan said:


> This was in the preview for next week, but it's so good I have to say it:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Dante: "How long do you expect me to wait?"
> Lulu: "How about one day?!"


That was pretty funny.



Spoiler



But I was surprised at how much Valerie pushed back against Lulu's anger. She did have some points.


----------



## JimSpence

Off topic: Did anyone catch Julie Berman on Chicago Med?
She didn't get a lot of screen time, but did well as a doctor.

It will take some time to see her in this role after playing Lulu Spencer for so many years.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Off topic: Did anyone catch Julie Berman on Chicago Med?
> She didn't get a lot of screen time but did well as a doctor.
> 
> It will take some time to see her in this role after playing Lulu Spencer for so many years.


She also appears in "Satisfaction".


----------



## Johncv

TonyD79 said:


> Can't find that. Did find a TV movie that he appears to be a star in.


I think it new Star Trek movie, not the show.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> I think it new Star Trek movie, not the show.


He was in the last one.


----------



## JimSpence

Johncv said:


> She also appears in "Satisfaction".


Good to know! Let's hope she lasts longer in Chicago Med than the one episode of Satisfaction.


----------



## RGM1138

OMG, the DA is running guns. Take him down, Anna.

Eww, Ava and Paul, stop that! It's gross.

Carlos in a surgical mask. Puh-lease.

Sabrina, Michael is gonna guess the truth when the baby comes out with a full grown beard. 

Lulu, divorce his ass already and stop pouting.


----------



## RGM1138

I'm curious, did the West Coast feed lose about 30 minutes of Friday's program to an ABC News Special?


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I'm curious, did the West Coast feed lose about 30 minutes of Friday's program to an ABC News Special?


Don't know but I am watching the whole episode on Hulu.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Don't know but I am watching the whole episode on Hulu.


Yeah, I was able to get it On Demand from DirecTV, but I was just curious how they handled those special reports on the west coast.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Yeah, I was able to get it On Demand from DirecTV, but I was just curious how they handled those special reports on the west coast.


They typically just play the show. If the entire episode is blacked out, they have shown a rerun (unless the whole day is preempted on both coasts) and pushed the show back a day which plays havoc with some dvrs.


----------



## RGM1138

Robin is working on an _immortality_ formula? And I thought that bringing Jason back from the dead was a stretch.

Oh, no, Jerry is back, twirling his mustache. Wasn't he dying of Polonium poisoning or something? I suspect that Jason will rescue Robin and kill Jerry soon. Maybe he'll stay dead for a good, long time. (This time).

And maybe he can pop a cap in Johnny's ass on the way to the airport.

Lulu, I know you're not the sharpest tool in the shed, but to hook up with Z-man for a murder, surely, you're not _that_ stupid?


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Robin is working on an immortality formula?


Thought you've been watching for years. Don't forget a piece of coal was going to freeze the world.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Thought you've been watching for years. Don't forget a piece of coal was going to freeze the world.


True, but sometimes in the moment, I'm still taken aback by their flights of fancy.

At least Robin hasn't tried to develop warp drive or teleportation.

Yet.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> True, but sometimes in the moment, I'm still taken aback by their flights of fancy. At least Robin hasn't tried to develop warp drive or teleportation. Yet.


Or tried to visit her alien friend.


----------



## Johncv

TonyD79 said:


> Or tried to visit her alien friend.


I would love to see Casey return. I think an invasion by aliens storyline would be cool.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Or tried to visit her alien friend.


OMG, I had completely forgotten about Robin's Starman-buddy Casey. I guess I wasn't watching regularly when Robin was still a child.

Did he ever find his Unobtainium rock? And make it back to Lumina?


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> OMG, I had completely forgotten about Robin's Starman-buddy Casey. I guess I wasn't watching regularly when Robin was still a child. Did he ever find his Unobtainium rock? And make it back to Lumina?


Yes. And as soon as he leaves, a human doppelgänger appears. Anna bedded him. The human one.

And I am just realizing I have way too much GH trivia in my head.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Yes. And as soon as he leaves, a human doppelgänger appears. Anna bedded him. The human one.
> 
> And I am just realizing I have way too much GH trivia in my head.




How long did that story line run? And what happened to the human Casey? Did Anna know who was who?


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> How long did that story line run? And what happened to the human Casey? Did Anna know who was who?


She knew. I think robin was confused. I don't remember anything spectacular happening with human Casey. Just left town?


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> She knew. I think robin was confused. I don't remember anything spectacular happening with human Casey. Just left town?


Well, at least he didn't get Anna pregnant.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Well, at least he didn't get Anna pregnant.


Never know. Alien DNA (?). She could give birth this year.

Don't give them any ideas.

😳


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Never know. Alien DNA (?). She could give birth this year.
> 
> Don't give them any ideas.
> 
> 😳


If they run that storyline, you heard it here first.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, according to the DirecTV teasers, Friday's ep will repeat on Monday, (12/21/15), since POTUS' news conference took up 55 minutes of air time.

I had to LOL on Thursday when LizJaSam all popped into the room at the same time. Classic GH.

I guess that Nina is the new DitzQueen for Port Chuck's Gala events now. I actually thought that Lucy Coe had blown back into town for a moment when I saw Nina from behind.

Somebody has _got_ to put Jerry down. His over-the-top Snidley Whiplash routine is really starting to annoy me.

And, just in time for the holidays, Kristina is back with more teenage drama.
 Let the FF begin.


----------



## JimSpence

RGM1138 said:


> Well, according to the DirecTV teasers, Friday's ep will repeat on Monday, (12/21/15), since POTUS' news conference took up 55 minutes of air time.
> ...
> Somebody has _got_ to put Jerry down. His over-the-top Snidley Whiplash routine is really starting to annoy me.
> 
> And, just in time for the holidays, Kristina is back with more teenage drama.
> Let the FF begin.


I'm glad I waited until today before watching Friday's episode. I won't have to wait as long to see what happens to Robin. Of course, she'll be okay, but I hope Jerry isn't. 
I see a Christmas present for Emma. I bet Kristina has been kicked out of school. The question is for what?


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> I'm glad I waited until today before watching Friday's episode. I won't have to wait as long to see what happens to Robin. Of course, she'll be okay, but I hope Jerry isn't.
> I see a Christmas present for Emma. I bet Kristina has been kicked out of school. The question is for what?


I bought the Monday (Friday) ep On Demand yesterday.



Spoiler



We don't find out for sure what happens to Robin, (it looks bad, but I think it's a diversion). The episode is also a bit of a cliffhanger about Jerry too). I fear he won't die in some grotesque manner, but I have hope.


----------



## RGM1138

Re: Tuesday's ep, now *that* was a helluva show!

I felt like those Russian guys in Bloomingdale's from Moscow on The Hudson. I gazed in wide-eyed wonder at what I might see next.



Spoiler



Dr. Patrick didn't bother to check Robin's vitals immediately? 

Funniest face ever on Tracy.

Old man Hornsby and Ava. Ew, ew, ew.

Sabrina, puh-lease.

I have a feeling Jason will go back to weepy Liz.

My guess is that Patrick and Emma will move to Paris, since he's leaving. (Unless they recast).

I LMAO at Nik's reaction to a slight bump from Jason. And Jason gonna be in a heap o' trouble.

What Christmas miracles will we get this year?


----------



## JimSpence

So, I was watching Quantum Leap on Netfix and guess who showed up in the Blood Moon episode?


Spoiler



Duke


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> So, I was watching Quantum Leap on Netfix and guess who showed up in the Blood Moon episode?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Duke


He gets around.


Spoiler



He was also in an episode of Stargate SG-1 and had a long stint as Joshua Temple on Port Charles.


----------



## JimSpence

Here we go again. Just how many rounds will it take before the facts come out concerning the jason/Nikolas fight?  And the stunt coordinator on GH neds to do a better job. :down: If there is a video on the terrace it will clearly show that Nik took a dive.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> Here we go again. Just how many rounds will it take before the facts come out concerning the jason/Nikolas fight?  And the stunt coordinator on GH neds to do a better job. :down: If there is a video on the terrace it will clearly show that Nik took a dive.


Yes, and Nik did throw the first punch. And Jason asked if he wanted to stop. There's got to be some corroborating evidence, video, another witness - something to show that Hayden is a lying little weasel.


----------



## RGM1138

It's a Christmas miracle(s)!



Spoiler



Robin found alive and saved by her family. Patrick and Robin reunite.

Sonny spends the day with his whole family. And gets a selfie stick.

And Jason's memory starts to return.

Although, I was afraid that after Robin made her promise, Jacks would burst into the hotel room and kill everyone.



What happens next?


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> It's a Christmas miracle(s)! * SPOILER * What happens next?


No need for spoilers. Those things happened days ago.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> No need for spoilers. Those things happened days ago.


I know, but I was allowing for those viewers who might wait until the weekend to catch up.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> It's a Christmas miracle(s)!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Robin found alive and saved by her family. Patrick and Robin reunite.
> 
> Sonny spends the day with his whole family. And gets a selfie stick.
> 
> And Jason's memory starts to return.
> 
> Although, I was afraid that after Robin made her promise, Jacks would burst into the hotel room and kill everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> What happens next?


Here my prediction for the New Year.  The actor playing Dr. Pat is leaving the show, Robin and Emma will leave with him. Emma will return a year later as a bratty teenager. Place bets now.


----------



## stellie93

Only problem with that is that I love the little girl who plays Emma. Maybe Robin and Patrick could be killed by Nick, and Emma could come back to live with Anna. :up:


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Only problem with that is that I love the little girl who plays Emma. Maybe Robin and Patrick could be killed by Nick, and Emma could come back to live with Anna. :up:


Maybe they can take Emma and Spencer to cassadine island where they stumble on a body exchange machine. Switch the kids! We keep "Emma" as nik's "daughter."


----------



## JimSpence

So, the Drakes are moving to CA. 
How is Spencer going to take it since Emma is his love? 

Why is Dr. O still there?
Didn't she do a criminal act? It's been so long, I forget.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> So, the Drakes are moving to CA. How is Spencer going to take it since Emma is his love? Why is Dr. O still there? Didn't she do a criminal act? It's been so long, I forget.


Skype.

But you forget that Port Charles has the best air transport in the world. You can go to Germany and back on a whim. Why not California?


----------



## JimSpence

I love the acting between Maxi and Johnny Z on Monday's episode, especially since they are married in real life and that their daughter is playing little Georgie. 

Well, the new doctor didn't last long as Sonny's doctor.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> So, the Drakes are moving to CA.
> How is Spencer going to take it since Emma is his love?
> 
> Why is Dr. O still there?
> Didn't she do a criminal act? It's been so long, I forget.


I'm hoping they just ignore Spencer until they can SORAS him into a less annoying character.

I suspect that the ticket Anna gave Emma will come into play sooner or later. Maybe she and Robin will be back for a visit (or longer) eventually.

Big O has some connection with Interpol, (or their fictional equivalent) and is seemingly immune to prosecution.

If they found a way to kill her off, I wouldn't be sad.

I want to know who the real Hayden is.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> I love the acting between Maxi and Johnny Z on Monday's episode, especially since they are married in real life and that their daughter is playing little Georgie.


[Johnny Carson] Really? I did not know that. [/Johnny Carson]


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I want to know who the real Hayden is.


I'm hoping Greenlee. She did marry a relative of Duke's on All My Children.

What's the status of the old abc soaps?


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> I'm hoping Greenlee. She did marry a relative of Duke's on All My Children.


I don't remember much about her character at all. I stopped watching AMC about the time they decided to turn Erica into a model.



> What's the status of the old abc soaps?


I remember that they cancelled OLTL several years ago. I believe it continued on Hulu for a short while.

I think that AMC continued as an online show when it left ABC, but I don't think it's still a going concern.


----------



## TonyD79

Wikipedia says AMC shut down September 2013. I'd guess the characters are available again.


----------



## SnakeEyes

Is there anyway to see old episodes or a good collection of famous scenes online? I'd like to see the scene with Luke telling Lulu what happened at the disco.


----------



## TonyD79

SnakeEyes said:


> Is there anyway to see old episodes or a good collection of famous scenes online? I'd like to see the scene with Luke telling Lulu what happened at the disco.


Youtube has a lot of old stuff.


----------



## SnakeEyes

Yeah so far I've come up empty. Found when she learns about in court, when she talks with Liz and learns Liz was raped too and Lucky helped her, the convo with Carly, and the initial scene where he admit it to Lulu but not where he tells her what happened. I've heard it's, obviously, the heartbreaking scene that it should be but also that Julie and Tony crush the scene.

It's weird that everything around it is online and there are multiple videos from much earlier where he tells Lucky and when Luke and Laura talk about it after Liz


----------



## RGM1138

Well, this will be pleasant, Sonny's new physician, Dr. D*ck, is right out of Central Casting. Boring. (I've actually had a doctor like him. We parted company after 1 visit.)

I think the "Bad Man" at Liz's house just might be Jake.

So, Kristina is flunking college. Maybe she's on drugs, because otherwise, no big deal. (Her mother is sleeping with a mobster).

So, how does Hadyen take away ELQ is they have a prenup?


----------



## stellie93

Isn't it obvious that Jake is the one faking the break-ins? Unless Liz is having some kind of a split personality. Kevin said she had a breakdown before? I don't remember that. 

Is Hayden going to really marry Nik? I can't believe she would take the stock and give it over to Tracy. Plus since Jason wasn't arrested, he should be able to vote his shares, so Nik is screwed anyway. Hayden's name is Rachael? Is that supposed to mean something to us?


----------



## allan

stellie93 said:


> Isn't it obvious that Jake is the one faking the break-ins? Unless Liz is having some kind of a split personality. Kevin said she had a breakdown before? I don't remember that.
> 
> Is Hayden going to really marry Nik? I can't believe she would take the stock and give it over to Tracy. Plus since Jason wasn't arrested, he should be able to vote his shares, so Nik is screwed anyway. Hayden's name is Rachael? Is that supposed to mean something to us?


Yeah, when Sam & Jason were questioning Liz, I was yelling at the TV, "She's not the only person in the house with motive, means, and opportunity". 

This will be a dilemma for Hayden. Will she give in to her feelings for Nick, or submit to Tracy's blackmail? "Rachael" means nothing to me, except the "person" who keeps robocalling me about credit card rates, and if Hayden is THAT Racheal, I can see why she'd want to keep it secret.


----------



## RGM1138

Get outta town! Tracy doin' a spliff with Ashton in the tropics? Far out, man.



Somebody remind me, who is Ashton again? I guess I should remember him, but I don't.

Looks like Jason is remembering, (as of Monday). Too bad for Liz. And probably for Nik and Franco as well.

I can't wait for Ava to get what's coming to her. But, they'll probably figure out a way for her to slide. Again.


----------



## TonyD79

Ashton is Ned's father. 

It seems almost nobody in this show has more than one kid with the same partner.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Ashton is Ned's father.
> 
> It seems almost nobody in this show has more than one kid with the same partner.


Ah, yes, thanks. It kinda felt like they were trying to make us think that Luke was back with that slow reveal.


----------



## allan

RGM1138 said:


> Ah, yes, thanks. It kinda felt like they were trying to make us think that Luke was back with that slow reveal.


Yeah, that was my first thought.


----------



## Johncv

Did anyone else get the feeling that Sonny needs his meds change?


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Ah, yes, thanks. It kinda felt like they were trying to make us think that Luke was back with that slow reveal.


They did that when Tracy was looking for Luke as well. Perhaps Ashton is going to play Luke's role in good old Port Chuck.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> They did that when Tracy was looking for Luke as well. Perhaps Ashton is going to play Luke's role in good old Port Chuck.


Yeah, that seems about right. Especially since she's no longer linked to Hornsby.


----------



## JimSpence

That's a great overview of GH.

But, you really should give credit to the web site(s) from which this was extracted!!!


----------



## JimSpence

Valentine's day is close as there's a lot of love in the air.
Hayley and Nick, Morgan and Kiki, Franco and Nina,

So another gay thread has started. 

Sam's in trouble. The camera showing the tank wilh the flammable sticker certainly foretold bad things. But, her hallucination of Jason will save her.

What's in Helene's will? Another curse, maybe?


----------



## JimSpence

I guess the love is gone for GH.
No new posts in 2 weeks.

So, if you take Morgan's word about taking his meds, isn't it obvious that the meds need changing?


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> I guess the love is gone for GH. No new posts in 2 weeks. So, if you take Morgan's word about taking his meds, isn't it obvious that the meds need changing?


He ain't taking them.


----------



## RGM1138

Morgan is too stupid to live. Maybe they could arrange a mercy killing.


----------



## stellie93

Does anybody think Sloan is really a good guy? If that's how it ends up, I'm pretty sure they changed it in midstream.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Does anybody think Sloan is really a good guy? If that's how it ends up, I'm pretty sure they changed it in midstream.


There was a writing staff changeover.


----------



## Johncv

Just for everyone info, old Lulu is now on Chicago Med playing a Doctor.


----------



## RGM1138

I finally got to watch Tuesday's (2/23) action-packed episode on ABC OnDemand. (Local affiliate covered 80% of it with severe weather cut ins). 

A lot of show for one day. Was anyone else urging the arms dealer to pop a cap in Morgan's ass while he was down on the docks, or was it just me?

At one point, I was begging for the cops, anybody to take Morgan out of our misery.

I want to see how Hornsby tiptoes his way of this one.

Once again, Olivia's LSD-infused pre-cog was right. Mostly.

I'm only up to Tuesday, but I'll bet arms dealer/hostage taker is in for a world 'o hurt.


----------



## allan

RGM1138 said:


> Was anyone else urging the arms dealer to pop a cap in Morgan's ass while he was down on the docks, or was it just me?


Nope, not just you.


----------



## JimSpence

As of 2/25.
Some wedding day.

Nathan is shot.

Kiki gets shot. Morgan goes nuts.

Lulu goes overboard. What's up with Dante, Giving the history around the water he didn't think about looking overboard for Lulu? And you'd think Lulu could tread water better than that.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> As of 2/25.
> And you'd think Lulu could tread water better than that.


I kept looking for her to be caught on something. Or be weighed down. Nope. She just sucks at swimming, apparently.


----------



## stellie93

The most annoying thing was Ava getting off scot free. And watching Alexis and Julian.  

Actually, several people could have gotten killed in that shoot-out and I wouldn't have minded at all--starting with Morgan, of course. 

So who is Claudette?


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> The most annoying thing was Ava getting off scot free. And watching Alexis and Julian.  Actually, several people could have gotten killed in that shoot-out and I wouldn't have minded at all--starting with Morgan, of course. So who is Claudette?


Not a poodle, that's for sure.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> And watching Alexis and Julian.


Ugh, I know. Gag me with a spoon.



> Actually, several people could have gotten killed in that shoot-out and I wouldn't have minded at all--starting with Morgan, of course.
> 
> So who is Claudette?


Ditto.

And, I assume that the writers just wanted to throw some minor turmoil into Maxie and Nathan's perfect little love fest. But, I would doubt that she's anyone of real consequence. Nate doesn't seem to be complex enough to be duplicitous.


----------



## RGM1138

Looking back on last week's episodes, I was cracking up when Dante was trying to find Lulu. He kept looking out to sea, while I was yelling, "Look down, dummy!" The guy dropped her straight overboard, he didn't throw her out into the channel.

And when Carly was throwing the guns into the water, I was thinking: "That's evidence!" And also, I hope those were plastic weapons, not the working props they rent from movie gun companies.


----------



## stellie93

I forgot about Carly throwing the guns into the water. Isn't that tampering with evidence or something? I know that wasn't what she was doing, it was just "these guns are so evil they could kill people all by themselves."


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> I forgot about Carly throwing the guns into the water. Isn't that tampering with evidence or something? I know that wasn't what she was doing, it was just "these guns are so evil they could kill people all by themselves."


Yes, it would be tampering, but they probably won't worry about it. The PCPD is too busy with the actual gun runners. And they know Carly was in rage mode, not really trying to cover up anything.


----------



## RGM1138

Former cast member update: Sean Blakemore AKA Sonny's enforcer Shawn Butler is:



Spoiler



currently making guest appearances as FBI Director Silver on CSI: Cyber.

And I just realized that he was a Klingon in Star Trek Into Darkness, although I didn't recognize him at the time.


----------



## Johncv

So, after Jason return to the Quartermain crypts and confronts the "ghost of his past", will he emerge as:


Jason Morgan
Jason Quartermain
Jekyll/Hyde - Both good and bad Jason

Also, whatever happen to the reading of Helene's will?


----------



## JimSpence

We'll have to wait until Monday for the reading of Helena's will.
ABC announced that Friday's episode will be postponed to Monday due to Nancy Reagan's funeral.

I just wonder if GH will be looking for another neurosurgeon?


----------



## stellie93

So we need to figure out who the new surgeon is related to, and who "Rachael" is related to.


----------



## RGM1138

Former cast member returning? (Don't click below if you don't want to be spoilt!).



Spoiler



I've been reading that Michael Easton AKA Dr. Silas Clay AKA Vampire Caleb Morley is coming back to life (sort of). Apparently, he will be a new character, a doctor, who will probably raise hell on the unsuspecting town folk.

I'm really curious to see how they will pull this off.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Former cast member returning? (Don't click below if you don't want to be spoilt!). * SPOILER *


Long lost cousin.

Cue Lucy Coe.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Long lost cousin.


Sounds about right.


----------



## allan

RGM1138 said:


> Former cast member returning? (Don't click below if you don't want to be spoilt!).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading that Michael Easton AKA Dr. Silas Clay AKA Vampire Caleb Morley is coming back to life (sort of). Apparently, he will be a new character, a doctor, who will probably raise hell on the unsuspecting town folk.
> 
> I'm really curious to see how they will pull this off.





Spoiler



Wow, counting John McBain, this will be his 4th role on one show!


----------



## RGM1138

allan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, counting John McBain, this will be his 4th role on one show!


I actually had forgotten about that character.


----------



## JimSpence

Anyone else think that the lawsuit and Kristina's sexuality will get intertwined?

I really wished that the mayor and Olivia had gotten into a punching match!!


----------



## stellie93

So if you hire a company to do a printing job for you and they don't deliver what was agreed on, first, you don't pay them, and second can't they just do it over in a day or 2? And last, you don't use them again the next month. Duh.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> So if you hire a company to do a printing job for you and they don't deliver what was agreed on, first, you don't pay them, and second can't they just do it over in a day or 2? And last, you don't use them again the next month. Duh.


Unless you were sold out by your publisher. Julian sold them out.


----------



## stellie93

Right, but it should be obvious to Maxi and Nina that Julian would never let a company get away with such poor service unless he was in on it.


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> So if you hire a company to do a printing job for you and they don't deliver what was agreed on, first, you don't pay them, and second can't they just do it over in a day or 2? And last, you don't use them again the next month. Duh.


It's a soap do not apply logic here.


----------



## stellie93

Was GH on today? (Monday) It didn't record for me. I thought there might have been coverage of Obama in Cuba, but usually it would record anyway.


----------



## RGM1138

I was gonna post last week about the idiotic idea of dropping Crimson pages from choppers being littering, but Dante beat me to the punch. Although, in most municipalities, it's just a misdemeanor, punishable by a fine, not by a detective coming for you with cuffs. 

I'd be happy to pull your plug, Tracy. Why wait? Let's beat the spring rush. BTW, maybe her lesions came from smoking dope in Mexico?

I almost expected to hear the LA Law theme, once I realized that Douglas Brackman, Jr./AKA Alan Rachins was playing the judge. 

Normally, I'm all in favor of breast-baring, but here, it was just so over-the-top goofy, I was almost embarrassed for the actors, (especially Alexis).

Mayor Belafonte, why you so mean?

Valerie, better CYA, cuz Curtis up to something no good, I fear.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> Was GH on today? (Monday) It didn't record for me. I thought there might have been coverage of Obama in Cuba, but usually it would record anyway.


The Friday episode was postponed til Monday, because of Nancy Reagan's funeral coverage. The episode description and number were the same, so Tivo probably thought it was a repeat.


----------



## JimSpence

I'm so glad that the lawsuit completed in one episode!

I think Roxie is cute.

And can we please get rid of Olbrecht and Dr. Maize? (sp)


----------



## RGM1138

Oh, Hayden/Rachel. Talk about *****: slapped! That was a long time comin'. I had to rew and watch it again.

S'up with Silas, (new doc)? He's eccentric, but I don't suspect him to be a hype. That would make no sense.

Looks like Jason is leaning towards the Q clan again.

I hope that when Carlos is found, Anna gets a chance to shoot him again. It's only fair.


----------



## JimSpence

So what's Dr. Finn shooting up with?

How old is Josslyn now?


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> So what's Dr. Finn shooting up with? How old is Josslyn now?


I'm assuming he is ill.

As for Joss. Thank god. The little punk they had was annoying. Now to age the littlest prince.

(I did read that Jake is being replaced. That kid can't act.)


----------



## JimSpence

Great looking outside shots.
Any idea what locale they were taken?
Certainly not upstate NY.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Great looking outside shots. Any idea what locale they were taken? Certainly not upstate NY.


The outside shots actually take me out of the suspended disbelief mode. They so do not fit the video tone of the show that it reminds me that it is a show and not a glimpse into real lives. I prefer the fake outdoor sets if they can't match the video style.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> Great looking outside shots.
> Any idea what locale they were taken?
> Certainly not upstate NY.


I was going to joke that they are probably getting a deal on the location, because it seems like most of the characters have had outside scenes lately.

I forget sometimes that they shoot in Los Angeles, at the Prospect Studios. I would imagine there is a park nearby where they're recording the location shots.

If I were the show runner, I would have spread the outdoor shots over several episodes instead of piling them all into one or two. It just looks so obvious when you keep seeing different characters show up in the same place.


----------



## RGM1138

Hasta la vista . . . . . . maybe? Sonny seems to be in a real pickle. This is still speculation and I don't know Maurice Benard's contract status, but the soap rags have been promising the death of a player on GH. There are a few ways I can see this working out.

With all of Carly's attempts at stopping Sonny from his trip, I can see that as a forewarning of his demise. Of course, everyone would be in turmoil with lots of blame felt by the other characters, Michael, Sam, Carly, Jason, Anna etc., etc.

Maybe Sabrina saves the day, although I think that's a stretch.

Possibly, Anna dies.

Since when does Sonny go on a job without a couple or three of his muscle? That's just stupid. Unless he has a death wish, that wouldn't happen.

The most likely, and satisfying, outcome I can see is that Anna bursts in at the last minute, pops a cap in Carlos' azz and saves Sonny. Everyone is off the hook: she no longer has to worry about "attempted murder" charges, DA Hornsby is in the clear, (for now), and Julian doesn't have to worry about going to prison.

That's my story and I'm stickin' to it. In any case, we should know by the end of the week.


----------



## JimSpence

Anyone think that Tracie may have a stroke when she finds out that Jason bought Niks's ELQ shares as the scheme with Hayden/Rachel fell through?

Damn, gotta watch Wednesday to find out who got shot!!!

And it looks like Anna is going to be in real hot water with the federalies.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, I hafta say, that whole throwdown with Sonny/Caaaarlos did not happen in any of the ways that I expected. And after they boarded the plane for home, I was wondering if they were gonna just forget that incident with Anna and the Policia Nacional officer. I was laughing out loud at Sonny's solution.

And it's looking like the line of people waiting to off Carlos will be long and distinguished. There'll be so many suspects, they won't know who to charge.

They're shooting so many scenes outside now that, when I'm ffw through the commercials, I go well into the next segment, thinking that we're still in a break.

Erma gerd, somebody has _got_ to stop Morgan's incessant whining! I can only ffw through so much show.

Just a thought about Rachel Maddoff, even if she had gotten hold of Prince Nik's holdings, she would have been outed and the feds would take away those resources too, right?


----------



## stellie93

Yeah, I wondered too if the police were really looking to arrest her. If she has ELQ that she just got from Nick, there's no way they could say it was her father's money. Are they just going to question her, or is she actually wanted for something? And what makes Nick think that the fact that he sold his stock out from under her will keep her from going to the police? I would have given it to her and bet on Jason and Sam not turning him in. But now he has some money.....


----------



## JimSpence

I'm a couple episodes behind, but I had a thought about the outside scenes.
Maybe the sets are being overhauled so they moved outside.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> Yeah, I wondered too if the police were really looking to arrest her. If she has ELQ that she just got from Nick, there's no way they could say it was her father's money. Are they just going to question her, or is she actually wanted for something? And what makes Nick think that the fact that he sold his stock out from under her will keep her from going to the police? I would have given it to her and bet on Jason and Sam not turning him in. But now he has some money.....


Well, if the Feds can prove that she was involved in her dad's swindle, the government and especially, the victims, would seek restitution. And they wouldn't necessarily care where the money came from, only that she has money, or assets.

Now, in Nik's case, he has new cash from the ELQ sale, so Rachel may still go after him for that.

And, she may still be in Nik's crosshairs.

BTW, does anyone actually know what ELQ's business is? The last time I can remember them talking about a product was Lila's pickle relish.


----------



## JimSpence

About ELQ
http://general-hospital.wikia.com/wiki/ELQ_International


----------



## RGM1138

Well, this week will be tres interesting. Alexis defends Carlos, Shari Belafonte wants Jordan's ass, and Sonny makes Julian an offer he don't refuse. Grab the popcorn.

I don't think they'll find Julie in the Pine Barrens. Not yet, at least.

Can not wait to see the expression on Sonny's face when he finds out that his ex is Carlos' lawyer. 

S'up with Doc Munroe and Nathan? Something Claudette related, I assume.

I want to see how the writers are going to keep Anna, Hornsby and Carlos from all going to jail.

BTW, I was going to joke that they probably just opened the studio back doors to shoot the location scenes, because we used to do that at my old TV station for weather shots, on occasion. Turns out, I used Google Earth to find the Prospect Studios in LA, zoomed down to street level and found the same pink house that was in the background of the scene with Sam and Christina.The park is on the studio lot.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> About ELQ
> http://general-hospital.wikia.com/wiki/ELQ_International


Interesting. Thanks for that info.

:up:


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> Well, this week will be tres interesting. Alexis defends Carlos, Shari Belafonte wants Jordan's ass, and Sonny makes Julian an offer he don't refuse. Grab the popcorn.
> 
> I don't think they'll find Julie in the Pine Barrens. Not yet, at least.
> 
> Can not wait to see the expression on Sonny's face when he finds out that his ex is Carlos' lawyer.
> 
> S'up with Doc Munroe and Nathan? Something Claudette related, I assume.
> 
> I want to see how the writers are going to keep Anna, Hornsby and Carlos from all going to jail.
> 
> BTW, I was going to joke that they probably just opened the studio back doors to shoot the location scenes, because we used to do that at my old TV station for weather shots, on occasion. Turns out, I used Google Earth to find the Prospect Studios in LA, zoomed down to street level and found the same pink house that was in the background of the scene with Sam and Christina.The park is on the studio lot.


Thank you Bob, I just suspected the park was on the studio lot, the fence, no one jogging, and way too clean.


----------



## RGM1138

Johncv said:


> Thank you Bob, I just suspected the park was on the studio lot, the fence, no one jogging, and way too clean.


You're welcome. I figured that it was probably close by. It's a big effort to shoot outside, because you have to take the cameras, lights, reflectors and support equipment, so I knew they wouldn't want to travel that far.


----------



## JimSpence

So Franco is an idiot!
Damn, Maxie is looking better than ever.
Loved how Baldwin shot down Hornsby.


----------



## stellie93

Whoa--what's with Franco doing a cartwheel across his apartment?


----------



## RGM1138

OMG, the witness to Duke's murder is actually wearing a (partially) red shirt.


----------



## JimSpence

What's the most dangerous place to be on GH?

In a car of course!!

So, whose going to get the blame for Carlos' escape?


----------



## RGM1138

Well, the Keystone Kops of the PCPD have struck again. Any high value prisoner like Caaaaarlos would have been thoroughly searched and shackled into a prisoner transport van, just so that kind of thing doesn't happen.

Obviously, that's supposed to be Jason, but he doesn't wear a helmet.

Did Carlos take hostages? Nat and Dante aren't at the scene.

Ding dong, the witch is not gone. I think Frau Obrecht might have killed Dr Vlad's patient. What's he shooting up anyway? I doubt heroin.

Casting spoiler:


Spoiler



Word is that Duke will be returning. But how? As an apparition? Anna's hallucination? Or, maybe a long, lost twin? Cousin?
The Shadow knows . . . .


----------



## TonyD79

GH does lots of ghosts. Just saying.


----------



## JimSpence

I'd like to see Emily appear to set Nikolas straight.

It has been reported that Ian Buchanan is returning to GH.

I also read that Heather will be returning.

With all of these characters now on GH, who was that that visited Carlos in jail?


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> I'd like to see Emily appear to set Nikolas straight. It has been reported that Ian Buchanan is returning to GH. I also read that Heather will be returning. With all of these characters now on GH, who was that that visited Carlos in jail?


When?


----------



## stellie93

I thought it was just one of Julian's thugs. ???


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> With all of these characters now on GH, who was that that visited Carlos in jail?


Well, the last known bad guy was DA Horndog. I had to look again, but he wiped his fountain pen of prints and left it on the desk for Carlos.

When Carlos got up from the the table, he had an actual handcuff key in his fist, (presumably hidden inside the fountain pen). Nathan didn't even do a cursory of the prisoner before taking him out, so that's on him.

But, when they're in the car on the road, Carlos still has the _fountain pen_ in his hand!

I've transported a few prisoners in my time, and you can be sure I've never put one into a car with a Montblanc stuffed into his grubby little mitt.


----------



## JimSpence

TonyD79 said:


> When?


Before the Hornsby scene.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, Monday's ep was one of the better ones I've seen in some time. Nice pacing, good editing and it moved the storyline along.

Also, some unexpected visits, including Miss Hannah Hunter of Greenbriar.*

*


Spoiler



AKA/ Helena/ AKA/ Constance Towers. (A role she played opposite John Wayne in the 1959 movie The Horse Soldiers).


----------



## JimSpence

They are pulling out all of the stops this week.
It is sweeps after all.

Dead people hallucinations: Helena and Duke.
Live people hallucinations: Robin and Carly.

Oh yeah, Heather shows up as well, Why? I'm not sure.

Jason remembers everything.
Even though the DA wiped his prints from the pen, someone should recognize it.
Was it Jason that caused the van to crash? He'll be blamed.


----------



## RGM1138

Wait, Carlos goes back to the _docks_ from Plum Nearly? And how does he get there on foot before Dante's ambulance gets to GH? Why not just call Juley from the woods? 

Carlos has _so_ got to die. I can't believe that Anna was so careless trying to take him into custody. Rookie mistakes. She should have just shot his a$$.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Wait, Carlos goes back to the docks from Plum Nearly? And how does he get there on foot before Dante's ambulance gets to GH? Why not just call Juley from the woods?  Carlos has so got to die. I can't believe that Anna was so careless trying to take him into custody. Rookie mistakes. She should have just shot his a$$.


If she did that originally he'd be dead. No bullet proof vest down there.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> If she did that originally he'd be dead. No bullet proof vest down there.


True.


----------



## RGM1138

Interesting. Not at all the way I thought that Carlos would get his. And, judging by the priceless look on his face, a really unexpected twist for him too.

Alexis _finally_ bought a clue and I can't wait to see Juley try and tap dance his way out of this one, like a cat on a hot tin roof. Should be entertaining.

I don't think even Helena could have pictured all the furor that her "gift" to Alexis would cause.

Wonder who will make it to the big house first, Hornsby or Julian? At least, Juley already has the prison cut going for him.

And the throwdown between Hayden and Nik should be more fun than a barrel of monkeys.

Let the games begin.


----------



## JimSpence

So Griffin is a priest!! And he gives last rites to his father's killer.
I wonder were this will go?


----------



## stellie93

So who's the new mouthy nurse? Is she a take-off on Amy Vining of old?

I wonder what Griffin has done to West? 

I'm not crazy about the new Jason (yeah, I know he's been there quite a while) and 
it makes it worse that he has his memories back. 

Why would Sabrina let her baby out of her sight? 

Lots of questions--good show. :up:


----------



## allan

stellie93 said:


> So who's the new mouthy nurse? Is she a take-off on Amy Vining of old?


My first thought was that that nurse sounded familiar, then I remembered Amy Vining. Different look and last name, but I certainly see the similarity.


----------



## TonyD79

allan said:


> My first thought was that that nurse sounded familiar, then I remembered Amy Vining. Different look and last name, but I certainly see the similarity.


Original Amy was a lot more fun.


----------



## JimSpence

TonyD79 said:


> Original Amy was a lot more fun.


I agree.

More about new Amy.
http://daytimeconfidential.com/2016/04/18/general-hospital-casts-a-new-nurse-amy


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> I agree. More about new Amy. http://daytimeconfidential.com/2016/04/18/general-hospital-casts-a-new-nurse-amy


Oh god I hope not. I don't want her in any story line.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> So Griffin is a priest!! And he gives last rites to his father's killer.
> I wonder were this will go?


Any lawyers here, is it true that any confession made after the last rite is not admissible in a court?


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> I agree.
> 
> More about new Amy.
> http://daytimeconfidential.com/2016/04/18/general-hospital-casts-a-new-nurse-amy


Ok, I will bite, *"Could Amy 2.0 be the connection to Laura's past that Helena eluded to in her will?" * How? anyone want to jump the shark here.


----------



## JimSpence

Will Sabrina get shot? Possibly, but will she survive! Of course, and Michael will end up marrying her. This will make Tracey happy as "Edward" will become a Quartermain.

Why didn't Laura and Kevin notice the envelope or whatever it was on that shelf?

I also think that Dr. Leisl is setting up Dr. Finn.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> I also think that Dr. Leisl is setting up Dr. Finn.


I hope not. Too obvious.


----------



## JimSpence

Another Nurses' Ball is over. The Ned and Emma duet was very good.
It's fun to see the actors in a different light. 
I wonder if we will see more of Robin and Emma?

Will Lucas survive and who is doing the dirty work at GH?

Who put Nikolas on the rocks?


----------



## stellie93

I agree that Leisel is too obvious for going after Finn, but who else could it be? I think Finn has a disease and is researching some as yet unaccepted treatment on himself. But who's killing these patients? Too bad they didn't go ahead and kill off Bobby. 

Is Nick dead? He wouldn't be the first one to drop off that house and live to tell about it, but his grandmother isn't around to bring him back. Is she?


----------



## JimSpence

They are temporarily recasting Nik and Maxie. I'll leave it up to you to research this info.
They have also cast an actress to play Claudette.


----------



## stellie93

Hope the changes will be temporary. But not much need for a new actor if he's dead, so that's good. It would be a shame to take Maxi out just as Claudette comes to town.


----------



## JimSpence

I'm wondering if Molly Burnett will go blond?


----------



## stellie93

So it's looking like Jason is right and Nick has orchestrated this whole disappearance. If so, he's got the diamonds. But who, if anyone, went through the window? If he was breaking it as Jason approached, who was the body? Butler, maybe? 

I think Spencer is in on it. He's acting even more weird than usual, as Laura said. He knows his dad is coming to get him at some point.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> So it's looking like Jason is right and Nick has orchestrated this whole disappearance. If so, he's got the diamonds. But who, if anyone, went through the window? If he was breaking it as Jason approached, who was the body? Butler, maybe?
> 
> I think Spencer is in on it. He's acting even more weird than usual, as Laura said. He knows his dad is coming to get him at some point.


I went back and looked, it's definitely a bloodied Nik on the rocks. And Sam was in the house when the glass broke, so I don't see how he was able to stage this whole thing.

It should be interesting to see how they write themselves out of this one.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I went back and looked, it's definitely a bloodied Nik on the rocks. And Sam was in the house when the glass broke, so I don't see how he was able to stage this whole thing. It should be interesting to see how they write themselves out of this one.


They don't need to write themselves out. They already have it written.


----------



## stellie93

I didn't realize they actually showed Nicholas on the rocks--I must not have been paying enough attention. But I still think he's alive. I'm just not sure exactly how he did it.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I didn't realize they actually showed Nicholas on the rocks--I must not have been paying enough attention. But I still think he's alive. I'm just not sure exactly how he did it.


Of course he's alive. Jason is never wrong. He gets forgetful but is never wrong.


----------



## JimSpence

And another reason that Nic is alive is that it has been reported that his character has been temporarily recast. Why do that if they plan to kill him off?


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> And another reason that Nic is alive is that it has been reported that his character has been temporarily recast. Why do that if they plan to kill him off?


Ghost Hospital.


----------



## JimSpence

So how long will they stretch out the Nic disappearence?
And the GH serial killer?


----------



## stellie93

Poor Nathan needed a roll of duct tape when he was trying to tell his story to Maxi. It seems to out of character for him--probably a set-up by Claudette. Maxi has the best looking guy in town--she'd better hang on to him. 

No idea who the serial killer could be. Franco's too obvious. And they don't seem to have motives--just killing anyone who's handy. We haven't seen that new nurse since the ball--maybe it's her.


----------



## allan

My guess is, the killer is Dr. Finn. He's really a vampire, and he overdid the blood extraction on those patients!


----------



## RGM1138

The park is becoming the conduit to every other place in Port Upchuck. It's like the docks used to be. And everybody ends up there, regardless of where they were before. Like a wormhole.

Wow, Tracy being gracious, and honorable re: Sabrina's baby. What's next, dogs and cats living together?

Alexis, maybe you ought to consider getting a gun. And getting the hell away from Julian. He's already told his crazy sister that he loves the mob more than you.

Just an observation: Maxie (Kirsten Storms), really needs a break. That poor kid is looking pasty white and her energy levels are way down.


----------



## TonyD79

Well, the official story for her taking some time off is a skin problem. The pasty white is probably the makeup they are using to cover it up.


----------



## stellie93

She really does look bad. I hope they get her fixed up, whatever it is. 

More reinforcement for my theory that Spencer knows where his Dad is and is expecting him to come and get Spencer and take him wherever. Why else say goodbye to Emma?


----------



## Graymalkin

The June 10 episode was preempted for coverage of Muhammed Ali's funeral -- although apparently not in the NYC region, where we got a re-run.

The June 10 episode will be aired Monday, June 13.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> The June 10 episode was preempted for coverage of Muhammed Ali's funeral -- although apparently not in the NYC region, where we got a re-run.
> 
> The June 10 episode will be aired Monday, June 13.


We got a rerun here as well. Surprised we didn't get the funeral coverage.

I'll have to check my To Do list on Monday to make sure it doesn't think that ep is a duplicate.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> We got a rerun here as well. Surprised we didn't get the funeral coverage.
> 
> I'll have to check my To Do list on Monday to make sure it doesn't think that ep is a duplicate.


Thank's for reminding me, TiVo did not record GH the last time when this happen. :up:


----------



## TonyD79

I got it set to record everything to make sure.


----------



## RGM1138

That's probably the best plan.


----------



## JimSpence

TonyD79 said:


> Well, the official story for her taking some time off is a skin problem. The pasty white is probably the makeup they are using to cover it up.


You'd think that the makeup artists could do a better job of covering up what ever problem she has. It's probably related to depression/stress over her divorce. She's also looking very thin.

They are focusing too much on the bloody shirt. I'm sure that there are traces of blood on the knife.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> You'd think that the makeup artists could do a better job of covering up what ever problem she has. It's probably related to depression/stress over her divorce. She's also looking very thin. They are focusing too much on the bloody shirt. I'm sure that there are traces of blood on the knife.


 She said they can't completely. Who knows. They did a lousy job on Michael Jackson too. And he was rich as sin.


----------



## RGM1138

I hope that if I'm ever really sick, or shot up by a would-be assassin, I go to GH. Wasn't it only Thursday when Lucas was at death's door? And now, showing no ill effects, he's well enough to attend his own mawage.

Geez, Carly, I know you hate Alexis, but do you have to rub her nose it?

How long before we get the official "reveal" that Dr. Munro _is_ the guy that Nathan shot whilst he was caught in flagrante with Claudette?

Oh, yeah, almost buried the lead. You just never know who you'll up end up next to in first class. Maybe someone should have checked the catacombs.


----------



## JimSpence

It's going to take some time getting used to the new Nikolas (Nick Stabile).

I thought that Spencer was being too adamant about his father being gone.

So it seems that not only did PCPD find blood, but probably Alexis' DNA as well.


----------



## stellie93

My recording went out at the end Friday--they found Alexis's dna on the knife? But it was her knife, so would that matter? Whose blood?


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> It's going to take some time getting used to the new Nikolas (Nick Stabile).


We can hope you don't have to.


----------



## JimSpence

stellie93 said:


> My recording went out at the end Friday--they found Alexis's dna on the knife? But it was her knife, so would that matter? Whose blood?


The episode ended with Nathan arresting Alexis. I'm surmising that Carlos' blood was found in the hilt and Alexis's DNA found on a hair on the cloth the knife was wrapped in.



TonyD79 said:


> We can hope you don't have to.


All depends on how long Tyler takes off.


----------



## Johncv

Nick Stabile (New-Nick ) should be re-cast as AJ when/if Tyler returns.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> Nick Stabile (New-Nick ) should be re-cast as AJ when/if Tyler returns.


You saying he looks dead?


----------



## Johncv

TonyD79 said:


> You saying he looks dead?


We all know that no one really dies in Port Chuck, I am just saying that Stabile looks more like AJ then Prince Nick.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> We all know that no one really dies in Port Chuck, I am just saying that Stabile looks more like AJ then Prince Nick.


Which AJ? They changed his look a lot.

Stabile looks more like the second Nick than the first and current.


----------



## RGM1138

I had to chuckle when Nina wanted Julian down on all fours for the magazine pic. Sort of a reverse of Spinal Tap's "Smell The Glove" cover. 

Speaking of, it looks like Julian is gonna throw Alexis under the bus. Shocker.

It would probably have been a less jarring transition to gnu Nik if old Nik wasn't swarthy and sporting a full beard one day, and the next, he's a clean shaven white bread guy, apparently attempting an English accent. 

Speaking of, I guess Cassadine blood will out as Nik is making his goblin son an accomplice to his disappearance.

Such are the days of our lives. . . . . .


----------



## allan

RGM1138 said:


> It would probably have been a less jarring transition to gnu Nik if old Nik wasn't swarthy and sporting a full beard one day, and the next, he's a clean shaven white bread guy, apparently attempting an English accent.


Yeah, but if you're on the lam, a total change of appearance sound like a good idea!


----------



## TonyD79

allan said:


> Yeah, but if you're on the lam, a total change of appearance sound like a good idea!


Good thing it isn't that easy for real criminals.


----------



## JimSpence

Sorry, don't like the new Nik.


----------



## RGM1138

Really? Sex toys? Doc Steve and Nurse Jesse must be rolling in their graves.

Liz, you've got something on your face.

How do new Nik and Ava hang on to their AFTRA cards? 

I've seen better work when the Little Rascals would put on a play in a barn.

ETA: So, Carlos _is_ the devil.


----------



## RGM1138

Something really horrible needs to happen to Frau Obrecht. She's such a mustache-twirling spawn of satan.

I wonder if Sonny will rescue Alexis from Julian?


----------



## RGM1138

How did Alexis rig the test?

Why did they make the beyotch a rotund gurl? 

Liz should watch her back. Crazy Nina is a natural born stalker.


----------



## Graymalkin

I also want to know how Alexis rigged that test...or _did she?_

I also want to know what bizarre disease Dr. Finn has, and why he's in Port Charles if there's a treatment overseas for it.

I've only started watching General Hospital again after many years' absence (I'm talking 25 to 30 years), so forgive me but I must ask -- when did Sonny and Carly become the show's supercouple?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> I also want to know how Alexis rigged that test...or _did she?_
> 
> I also want to know what bizarre disease Dr. Finn has, and why he's in Port Charles if there's a treatment overseas for it.


Fair point.



> I've only started watching General Hospital again after many years' absence (I'm talking 25 to 30 years), so forgive me but I must ask -- when did Sonny and Carly become the show's supercouple?


I guess they just evolved into it. Many years ago when the emphasis shifted away from the hospital and onto the mob, and Sonny took over, it followed him. After Sonny's wife Lily died, it was Sonny and Brenda. And eventually, Carly came along, (they've been married and remarried about 5 times now, I think).

That's just my take. I've been watching on and off since the 80s.


----------



## JimSpence

So, who is the serial murderer?

And they couldn't find an actress that looks a little like Maxie?
At least blond!!!!

Please off Dr. O.


----------



## stellie93

JimSpence said:


> And they couldn't find an actress that looks a little like Maxie?
> At least blond!!!!
> 
> .


Exactly what I screamed at the screen. She's temporary, right?

So everyone looks like a serial killer except the ones who are killers--Franco and Leisel. Maybe it's Elizabeth!


----------



## RGM1138

After all the things that Doc Mayes was spouting about people outliving their expiration dates, I was pretty sure he was the grim reaper. Liz leaning over his body poked a big hole in that theory.

Gnu Maxie is nothing like real Maxie. Good thing she's a temp.

Bree (Claudette) is gonna rain chaos on Maxie's little world.

What's Finn gonna do now without his connection?

I really hope that Frau Obrecht is the killer. But, ABC would never give me the satisfaction.


----------



## JimSpence

stellie93 said:


> ...So everyone looks like a serial killer except the ones who are killers--Franco and Leisel. Maybe it's Elizabeth!


Maybe it's nurse Amy!


----------



## stellie93

Hey, that's a good idea. I forgot about her, and I wondered why they brought her in to start with. They have their token fat nurse in Epiphany, and she's awesome. No need for another one unless she's a psychopathic killer. :up:

The whole Finn thing is ridiculous. If he's doing legit research on his disease, why couldn't he get the ok--especially since he's only experimenting on himself. If you're dying, I can't see why the government should be able to tell you what you can treat yourself with. Is the drug that killed those people the one he's taking?


----------



## RGM1138

I like that idea. But, I can't see Amy overpowering Dr. Mayes. Unless she jabbed him from behind and it's a quick acting drug.


----------



## stellie93

Only starting todays episode, but OMG go into the house on some pretense and save Alexis. You don't have to have a warrant to knock on the door. Duh.


----------



## Graymalkin

I can see why so many criminal organizations, con artists, and psychotic revenge-seekers like to set up shop in Port Charles. The PCPD is the most inept force in America.


----------



## RGM1138

They're like the Keystone Kops. Only worse.  In almost any jurisdiction, Julian's confession would have been cause for an arrest on suspicion of murder, no warrant needed. Assuming, of course, that they did have a warrant for the wire.

If I were the commish, I would have had a SWAT team waiting just outside the house for the takedown. There's no way that Julian should have been able to flee with Alexis.

And someone sabotaging the surveillance van, while they're _in_ it? It's a wonder that the Justice Department isn't investigating the whole town.

Anyway, I hope Julian dies in a hail of gunfire.


----------



## JimSpence

Maybe Julian will end up in the GH ICU where the serial killer there can finish the job.


----------



## RGM1138

So much going on, it must be sweeps week. I'll bet that Alexis has never been so happy to see Sonny.

And, ermagerd, Alexis, wth were you thinking? Out of the frying pan and right into another possible murder charge.

So, who is the Greek stalker? Huxley? Nah, not his style.

Who knows . . . . .? The _Shadow_ knows.

(This post sponsored by Blue Coal).


----------



## stellie93

Did they show Alexis stab Julian and I just missed it, or are we supposed to figure out that Sonny is lying? Why not admit she did it? Obviously it was self defense. I'd think Sonny would have more question of motive than her. Or am I missing something?

Looks like Jim is right--the serial killer is gonna get Julian. :up:


----------



## RGM1138

Yes. We see Julian and Sonny struggling against the wall, Alexis crawls to the dagger and Julian reacts as he is stabbed from behind. It happens about 31 mins into the show.

Sonny would have just shot him if he could have gotten the angle.


----------



## TonyD79

It is stupid to have Sonny take the rap. Alexis was saving his life. No charges would have been brought. But Sonny was being Sonny.


----------



## RGM1138

Yeah, it's gonna be a problem for both of them when Julian refutes their stories. He's definitely bent on revenge.

In Port Chuck, some smarmy attorney could probably get him acquitted.


----------



## RGM1138

I'm only up to Tuesday's show, but I have a feeling that nurse Amy may try to help Juley escape.

And, poor Anna, thinking that she had closure.


----------



## RGM1138

Oh, no! It appears as if Alexis is carrying Juley's evil spawn! 

Speaking of, Julian is about as far down as you can go. To paraphrase David St. Hubbins, co-founder of the metal band Spinal Tap: "You shan't recover from this."

Could it be that Doc Finn _is_ just a hype?

So, Valentin of the Klan Cassaditch has finally announced his arrival. He doesn't seem to know about the diamonds, so what's his deal?


----------



## RGM1138

Wait til regular Nik gets back and finds out that temp Nik has signed away his entire family fortune.


----------



## stellie93

LOL I thought there wasn't much of a fortune left. Just a bunch of big castles and no $$$ to maintain them. And surely you could just sue and say that you were held at gunpoint and it wouldn't stand. Unless all the witnesses were dead...but looking at all the main characters in the room, no way they're going anyplace.


----------



## JimSpence

But, who knows what's hidden in the rooms of those castles?
Helena? LOL


----------



## Graymalkin

If it turns out that Elizabeth and Hayden are really half-sisters (because Hayden's mommy had an affair with Jeff Webber)... facepalm time!

The show's not in much of a hurry to get back to Cassadine Island, is it?


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> If it turns out that Elizabeth and Hayden are really half-sisters (because Hayden's mommy had an affair with Jeff Webber)... facepalm time!


I'd be okay with that, actually.



Graymalkin said:


> The show's not in much of a hurry to get back to Cassadine Island, is it?


Maybe they are waiting for RealNic to sign his contract?


----------



## RGM1138

It's amazing that they found an actor that looks just like Carlos to play his brother. (Wonder if he is actually a vampire in his night job?).



Wow, Ric has really gone gray.


----------



## JimSpence

So, Prince Nikolas gets shot and falls off the balcony. Is he dead? Of course not.

And then Kevin gets shot! Lulu takes that distraction to escape to the tombs where she is surprised. 

Sonny discovers Kristina kissing Parker. How will he react?

I must say that the writers are pulling on a lot of threads. It's hard to keep track of them.


----------



## allan

JimSpence said:


> So, Prince Nikolas gets shot and falls off the balcony. Is he dead? Of course not.


Isn't this the 3rd time he's fallen off a balcony? Of course he survived, he's had lots of practice.


----------



## stellie93

Kevin, on the other hand, has that red shirt look. I wondered why they brought him back in anyway. But I have liked he and Laura as a "couple."


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> Kevin, on the other hand, has that red shirt look. I wondered why they brought him back in anyway. But I have liked he and Laura as a "couple."


I've been thinking that as well. I don't think that he's back as a regular cast member, more of a recurring role.


----------



## RGM1138

I keep forgetting that Franco _was_ a serial killer, albeit, with a tumor. He's still an incredibly inappropriate, stalking, wacko son of a baby-selling, murderous, certified psychopath. What's wrong with you, Lizbeth!?!

As if that wasn't enough, (someone help me with the genealogy here, please), is Franco Liz's half-brother, cousin, what? And, ew.


----------



## JimSpence

So, were those bones that Lulu found really Luke's?


----------



## stellie93

My guess would be it's something of Luke's that Helena planted there but not his bones. They wouldn't kill Luke off!

I never realized anyone lived on Cassidine island besides the family and their slaves. I certainly didn't think it had "streets."


----------



## Graymalkin

As far as I can tell, Elizabeth and Franco are not blood relatives. Her father just happened to have been married to his mother.

I still suspect that Elizabeth and Hayden are half-sisters because Hayden's mom had an affair with Dr. Jeff.


----------



## Johncv

Graymalkin said:


> As far as I can tell, Elizabeth and Franco are not blood relatives. Her father just happened to have been married to his mother.
> 
> I still suspect that Elizabeth and Hayden are half-sisters because Hayden's mom had an affair with Dr. Jeff.


So, are they going to bring back Richard Dean Anderson?


----------



## RGM1138

I don't wanna say that Nina is acting ho-ish. But, D'amn, Lady. Being a coquette with a perfect stranger?

Ava is such a waste of oxygen.

Does Kevin have a day job? Awkward that he's only a few feet away from Gilligan and crew, but he's not on camera. ABC trying to save a few bucks?

It's amazing that Jason has retained his flying skills, after years away_ and_ amnesia. What a guy!

When Nik finally returns, will it be the temp or original?


----------



## Graymalkin

I've become invested in this program. When Jason took down Valentin, I applauded and did this:










Unfortunately, you _know_ that Valentin and Julian are going to team up in jail and cause all kinds of havoc...


----------



## stellie93

I'm assuming that Jax did something illegal to get Joss's liver, so why doesn't he just tell Karly about it and end this?


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> I'm assuming that Jax did something illegal to get Joss's liver, so why doesn't he just tell Karly about it and end this?


1. He's a putz.

2. They have to fill 36 minutes and 12 seconds five days a week with some kind of conflict and pregnant pauses.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> I've become invested in this program. When Jason took down Valentin, I applauded and did this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, you _know_ that Valentin and Julian are going to team up in jail and cause all kinds of havoc...


You're hooked.


----------



## JimSpence

Glad to see Kirsten is back. She looks a little thin. Hope she stays well.

Wonder when Tyler Christopher will be back?

And when will Nathan discover that Griffin is the one he shot?

Yea! Jason to the rescue again.


----------



## RGM1138

I called it on Sam's condition. Unfortunately, I was alone when I called it and didn't write it down, so I guess it doesn't count.

I guess GH's latest public awareness program is on STIs. I hadn't heard of them before. 

Maybe that sniveling weasel Julian will get shanked in prison. By Valentin.


----------



## JimSpence

Jax is really insistent on getting Nelle on her way! Hmmmm!
Apparently Nelle's parents sold her kidney!
Maybe she is Jax's daughter. 
That would make Jocelyn and Nelle half sisters.
Can't DNA tests be done on Jocelyn's kidney and Nelle?


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Jax is really insistent on getting Nelle on her way! Hmmmm! Apparently Nelle's parents sold her kidney! Maybe she is Jax's daughter. That would make Jocelyn and Nelle half sisters. Can't DNA tests be done on Jocelyn's kidney and Nelle?


GH should sign you as a writer.


----------



## RGM1138

It's funny how Carlos, I mean _Joe_ sounds so 'Murican now.


----------



## Graymalkin

Oh, for the love of God, Sam, will you please tell Jason that you're pregnant? Sheesh.

Also, is the entire cast of GH going to parade in front of Julian and tell him what a scumbucket he is? Even Holt's going to come back and laugh at him for bungling his escape.

And have we seen the last of Valentin? I don't think so. He and Julian are going to team up. Eventually.


----------



## RGM1138

Holy crap, how much longer are we gonna have to listen to Christina whine? She rants like a 12 year old.

I hope Obrecht is the mystery killer. Can't stand that woman.

Don't understand why Julian is so intent on getting off. Surely he knows that if he doesn't go to jail, da godfadda will find a way to end him.


----------



## RGM1138

I can see it all now. Carly is gonna want to adopt poor, orphan Nelle, so she'll have a little sista. Then, Nelle will eventually resent it, saying: "You're only keeping me around in case Joss needs another body part!"

Looks like Joe has the same boundary issues that his dead brother had.

Now if this Carlos, er, Joe gets killed, is there a long, lost triplet roaming the Earth waiting to take his place and scam on Sabrina?


----------



## JimSpence

As for the DNA test. Why would a kidney biopsy on Nelle be required? A blood test would supply the results. Now to compare those results to Jocelyn, a kidney biopsy would be required. Of course, at the moment Sonny's investigation with Spinelli helped make a DNA test moot. I loved the look of relief on Jax's face when he realized that a DNA test wouldn't be needed. He's definitely guilty of something. I see many twists and turns coming.


----------



## Graymalkin

I'm guessing Jax paid for a kidney -- and it turns out to have been Nelle's, which was removed without her knowledge or consent. Bad, bad Jax!

Looks like we're setting up for a love rectangle between Nelle, Michael, Sabrina, and Joe.

I'm also guessing that Alexis is going to end up teaching law at the same university where Parker teaches. Let's see if that pans out.

Is anyone going to end up with malaria from that trip to Cassadine Island?

And when are Nathan and Maxie going to learn that Griffin was Claudette's lover and the man Nathan shot?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> [Snipped]
> 
> I'm also guessing that Alexis is going to end up teaching law at the same university where Parker teaches. Let's see if that pans out.


I'm guessing it'll be hard for a disbarred attorney to teach anywhere. I figure that Diane or someone will pull Alexis' bacon out of the fire at the last minute. Not that she actually spends a lot of time practicing law anyway.


----------



## Graymalkin

Alexis hasn't been disbarred--only suspended for, in effect, one year. I doubt Port Charles University adheres to real-world standards for hiring adjunct professors.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Alexis hasn't been disbarred--only suspended for, in effect, one year. I doubt Port Charles University adheres to real-world standards for hiring adjunct professors.


She can always Teach at Trump Port Charles.


----------



## JimSpence

Okay, does the cuff link indicate that the GH serial killer is male?
And how did it get in Finn's lab?


----------



## Graymalkin

If the cuff link really is a clue, the killer can't be Hamilton Finn, because he's supposed to be in that lab, so why would he knock out Officer Valerie to get it back?


----------



## Graymalkin

Genie Francis is trying for another daytime Emmy, with all the emoting she's done lately.


----------



## Graymalkin

Well, now Nathan and Maxie know Griffin and Claudette's secret, and everybody's ticked off. Whee!

I'm rooting for Laura and Kevin.

Nice of them to have Lucky show up at Nikolas's funeral -- off-screen. I guess Jonathan Jackson's too busy working on _Nashville_.

I've pretty much lost interest in the hospital murders.


----------



## Johncv

Graymalkin said:


> Well, now Nathan and Maxie know Griffin and Claudette's secret, and everybody's ticked off. Whee!
> 
> I'm rooting for Laura and Kevin.
> 
> Nice of them to have Lucky show up at Nikolas's funeral -- off-screen. I guess Jonathan Jackson's too busy working on _Nashville_.
> 
> I've pretty much lost interest in the hospital murders.


TPTB could hire a nuw-Lucky.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> TPTB could hire a nuw-Lucky.


Again.


----------



## Johncv

This gossip sort of sucks: Inngo Rademacher made his final appearance as Jax Jacks on August 16 when the character made a mysterious call to someone to inform them that Nelle would not be a threat to them as she was leaving town. Jax is unaware that his ex-wife Carly asked Nelle to stay. So he just disappears?

The actor is going to Hawaii 50.


----------



## stellie93

Graymalkin said:


> I'm guessing Jax paid for a kidney -- and it turns out to have been Nelle's, which was removed without her knowledge or consent. Bad, bad Jax!.
> 
> Is anyone going to end up with malaria from that trip to Cassadine Island?


I thought Nell was going to be Jax's long lost daughter from somewhere, but if he's leaving the show, probably not. It can't be a total coincidence that
she is such a good match, and he must have known where to find her.

I thought Jason had malaria, but then the next day he was over it????
I'm still not liking the new Jason. He's just not cute. 

Nathan really seemed to lose it when he went after priest guy (can't remember his name). I hope he doesn't turn out to be a nutcase. Poor Maxie deserves better. (and wow is she skinny--whatever she had done, I need to try)


----------



## Graymalkin

Dammit, it looks like Nelle set up Deidre so that she could become Avery's nanny. Which means she has nefarious designs on people. Probably wants her kidney back.


----------



## JimSpence

Did I miss the scene where Nelle may have dropped the necklace into Deirdre's bag?
It looks like Emme Rylan's kid broke her nose which will require surgery. 
Maybe write the injury into the script!!!


----------



## Graymalkin

If there was a scene where Nelle dropped the necklace into Deidre's bag, I missed it. But I can smell a plot twist from 10 miles away. You watch 30 years of daytime and primetime soaps, and you _know._


----------



## stellie93

Yeah, I assumed that she has no plan to go back wherever she came from.

I can't believe Ava is really going to mess with Morgan's meds. This is a new low even for her. And she pretended to care about him once.


----------



## RGM1138

The scene with poor, innocent, little Nelle and the earrings will probably show up in a flashback. When they fell out of Deidre's bag, I had a bad feeling. But, that look on her face watching Sonny and Carly, was a dead giveaway.

I got an icy chill when she told Sonny: "I just want you to know, I'll take good care of her."  She's gonna kidnap Avery. Or worse.

Shocking that Doc and Laura playing games in bed would wind up kissing. Who could have seen that coming?

Nina is just bat-sh$t crazy.

Can't they just have Ava hit by blue toilet ice? When Sonny finds out, and he always does, that she's messin' with his boy's meds, he's gonna gank her anyway.

The only person I can think of who might have a Roman coin cufflink is DA Hornsby. But, why would he be killing strangers at GH? Unless he has an _evil plan._


----------



## Graymalkin

What will Elizabeth (and obviously Franco) do with those diamonds?

It's becoming more and more apparent that she and Hayden are half-sisters, with Jeff Webber as their biological father.

Ava's a real piece of work. I'm surprised she didn't clock Elizabeth and snatch the diamonds for herself. Hey, it may still happen when Elizabeth isn't looking, although Ava would be Elizabeth's first suspect.

So is Kevin going to be Laura's first lover since Luke?


----------



## RGM1138

Since they showed the picture of old Nik, I think he might be coming back soon. Or, if he's staying on vacay longer, I can see him meeting up with Spencer at sleep away school in France. I'm also thinking that Nik might have shipped the diamonds back to himself.

If he comes back, I assume that Liz will give the ice back to him. Of course, Ava will still try to get her grubby mitts on them.

I'd say that the odds are good for a coupling between Laura and Doc. Unless Lucy does something to sabotage it.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> What will Elizabeth (and obviously Franco) do with those diamonds? It's becoming more and more apparent that she and Hayden are half-sisters, with Jeff Webber as their biological father. Ava's a real piece of work. I'm surprised she didn't clock Elizabeth and snatch the diamonds for herself. Hey, it may still happen when Elizabeth isn't looking, although Ava would be Elizabeth's first suspect. So is Kevin going to be Laura's first lover since Luke?


First lover since Luke? She was with Scott not so long ago. They were married until two years ago.


----------



## allan

stellie93 said:


> Yeah, I assumed that she has no plan to go back wherever she came from.
> 
> I can't believe Ava is really going to mess with Morgan's meds. This is a new low even for her. And she pretended to care about him once.


So, let me get this straight. Ava's doing this to protect KiKi? She thinks Morgan is dangerously unstable, so to protect KiKi, she's going to make him unstable? [sarcasm]Brilliant plan, Ava![/sarcasm]


----------



## Graymalkin

TonyD79 said:


> First lover since Luke? She was with Scott not so long ago. They were married until two years ago.


I've only been watching regularly again for the past two months. I started back in college -- in 1978. Then off and on over the years since then. So while I know who many of the characters are, I don't know their histories.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> I've only been watching regularly again for the past two months. I started back in college -- in 1978. Then off and on over the years since then. So while I know who many of the characters are, I don't know their histories.


Fair enough.

Yeah, when Laura came back, she was married to Scott.

Laura and Kevin make a nice couple. Both have been stuck with borderline insane partners before.


----------



## allan

TonyD79 said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Yeah, when Laura came back, she was married to Scott.
> 
> Laura and Kevin make a nice couple. Both have been stuck with borderline insane partners before.


It's funny that Kevin and Laura are a couple, and so are both their exes.


----------



## Graymalkin

allan said:


> It's funny that Kevin and Laura are a couple, and so are both their exes.


I think Lucy brought up that very point to Kevin while he was waiting for Laura to show up for their date.

I'm still not sure how I feel about Franco and Elizabeth, but I'm actually a bit bummed that Dr. Finn made Hayden go away. And Elizabeth still hasn't dropped the boom on Hayden with those diamonds.

Also, was Franco's character actually created for the actor James Franco to play on the show? That's what I've read online.


----------



## TonyD79

allan said:


> It's funny that Kevin and Laura are a couple, and so are both their exes.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bob_&_Carol_&_Ted_&_Alice


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> I think Lucy brought up that very point to Kevin while he was waiting for Laura to show up for their date. I'm still not sure how I feel about Franco and Elizabeth, but I'm actually a bit bummed that Dr. Finn made Hayden go away. And Elizabeth still hasn't dropped the boom on Hayden with those diamonds. Also, was Franco's character actually created for the actor James Franco to play on the show? That's what I've read online.


Yes to the last. He created the character.


----------



## Graymalkin

Dammit, Kevin, you had to go and screw it up, didn't you?

Nelle's tightening her little web of deceit. Carly's going to offer her a permanent position as Avery's nanny. Nelle obviously is still pissed off about her involuntary kidney donation and blames Sonny, Carly, and Jax for it. The big question is: What is she after?


----------



## RGM1138

Is it wrong that I cheered a little when Finn said he would kill Obrecht with his bare hands? 



I don't see any chemistry between Franco and Liz. She's a wounded dove and he's a former(?) psychopath who still revels in his own antisocial behavior.

Man, will Nik be pissed when he gets home and finds that Liz wants to give up the diamonds to da feds.


----------



## Graymalkin

Did I call it, or what? Hayden is Elizabeth's half-sister.

Now the question is who's going to end up with those diamonds -- you know it won't be the feds -- and if it'll happen before or after Hayden and Elizabeth learn the awful truth.


----------



## RGM1138

It's nice to see Julian and Ava both bent over a barrel at the same time. Couldn't happen to a more worthy gruesome twosome.

I am wondering, however, if the writers will acquit Juley, just so he can hang around and be a thorn in Sonny's ass.

Maybe when Laura drops off the little Cassadine larva in France, it will be permanent. Speaking of, what does she do for money? She's not old enough to draw SS, and I can't imagine her having access to Nik's "fortune" while he's gone.

What's the big deal about Hayden and Liz being sistas from other mothers anyway? Who cares? Doesn't seem bribe-worthy.


----------



## stellie93

Rachael seems like she loved Daddy--she might care. Jeff's wife might care. But no idea why her mother would part with $$, which seem to be her favorite thing, to keep it quiet. 

The "Cassidine fortune" which we were lead to believe was dwindling fast, should be turned over to the executor of Nick's will and his attorneys. It's weird how all these various people are running around in his house. And someone must have been named Spencer's guardian. Laura?


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> Rachael seems like she loved Daddy--she might care. Jeff's wife might care. But no idea why her mother would part with $$, which seem to be her favorite thing, to keep it quiet.


Yeah, it doesn't make sense. Unless there's something we don't know yet that would be exposed with that knowledge. I can't figure out what it would be, though.



> The "Cassidine fortune" which we were lead to believe was dwindling fast, should be turned over to the executor of Nick's will and his attorneys. It's weird how all these various people are running around in his house. And someone must have been named Spencer's guardian. Laura?


I have to think that Laura would be his first executor and Spencer's guardian. Who else would he trust?

As far as other legal matters, the writers seem to have a very casual regard for the letter of the law when it conflicts a particular story line.


----------



## Graymalkin

So now we know who the hospital killer is! What we don't know is why. Makes no sense whatsoever to me, but then I haven't been watching long enough.

New mystery! Who pushed Elizabeth down the stairs? It's _probably_ not the obvious suspects because how would they even know she took the stairs and know enough to turn off the power?


----------



## RGM1138

Well, it looks like the theory I proffered last week about who owns the cufflink turned out to be true. There has to be an insurance scam or something else involved, because this makes no sense.

Of course, think about how many cases this will disrupt. (Julian and Ava walk free).

BTW, the person who attacked nurse Webber had a glove on the right hand. The suspected Angel of Death only had a glove on the left hand. Make of _that_ what you will. (I always feel sorry for the stunt people in those situations).

Dante and Lulu are movin' on up, to the eastside. Their new abode is certainly upscale from their dingy little studio apartment. Must be nice having a daddy who is also a Godfadda.

And I'm sure that Lulu's lost embryo will have survived the explosion, against all odds, and magically turn up so those two can reach Nirvana. 

If only life was like the soaps. . . .


----------



## JimSpence

Does Hayden know enough about the electrical system at GH to be able to shut it down?
It looks like Hornsby is the killer. But, did he know which staircase Liz was using?


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> Does Hayden know enough about the electrical system at GH to be able to shut it down?
> It looks like Hornsby is the killer. But, did he know which staircase Liz was using?


Well, they'll try to pin Liz's attack on Hayden, for obvious reasons. And Finn may try to be her alibi.


----------



## Graymalkin

Hayden and Hornsby are the obvious suspects -- so, according to TV drama law, they cannot be guilty.


----------



## RGM1138

And of course, there's no emergency lighting in the stairwells. I blame Obrecht.


----------



## Graymalkin

There is emergency lighting -- but Elizabeth's mysterious assailant tampered with it.

Nice to see Felicia make a cameo appearance. Meanwhile, Tristan Rogers is cavorting around on _The Young and the Restless_ (as Colin) as well as here (as Robert Scorpio).


----------



## TonyD79

More evidence destruction coming. Paul destroys the evidence against both Ava and Julian.


----------



## JimSpence

It's looking like Paul is going to focus on Franco for Liz's fall.
And he's trying to cover his tracks.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, it took long enough for the battery backup lights in the stairwell to come on. I'm no electrical engineer, but the bat lights should have come on immediately after main power loss. I don't care how many wires were pulled out.

Oh, no, are we about to lose GH's CoS? It was handy for Paul to hold for so long in the serial killer from a 40's movie pose. So we could tell who the bad guy is.

Maybe they could do a GH spin-off for storylines like Maxie's and all of her junior high bs and call it "Filler Show For All The Things That Nobody Gives a Crap About."

Too long?


----------



## Graymalkin

RGM1138 said:


> Maybe they could do a GH spin-off for storylines like Maxie's and all of her junior high bs and call it "Filler Show For All The Things That Nobody Gives a Crap About."
> 
> Too long?


They already did that spin-off. It was called "Port Charles." It lasted, what, a year?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JimSpence

With Robert and Felicia in the picture I wonder if Robin will show up for a reunion?


----------



## RGM1138

I can't believe how much Ava is poking the bear. She's being pretty cavalier since the guy she's blackmailing is a likely serial killer with a high body count.

What makes her think he won't Derisifol her a$$ and dump her lumpy body in the Pine Barrens?

On the other hand, Hornsby does seem incredibly inept at killing an old lady only feet away from him. He's worse than Snidely Whiplash.


----------



## JimSpence

Dang! Too many intersections with the plots to keep track of. 

For a DA, Paul was really stupid to throw the syringe in the waste, although he did wipe his prints off of it. 
And talk of being stupid, Ava meeting with Paul alone and having his "supplies" with her was really really dumb. It's too obvious for Ava to get her just desserts, but one can hope. 
Will her plan of blackmailing Paul to get Julian freed work?

How much longer will we need to wait before Nikolas shows up?


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Dang! Too many intersections with the plots to keep track of.
> 
> For a DA, Paul was really stupid to throw the syringe in the waste, although he did wipe his prints off of it.
> And talk of being stupid, Ava meeting with Paul alone and having his "supplies" with her was really really dumb. It's too obvious for Ava to get her just desserts, but one can hope.
> Will her plan of blackmailing Paul to get Julian freed work?


Of course it will. They need to free Julian for the Julian/Alexis story to work.

But how is the question. They will have to forget about the chain of evidence. Ava has the stuff. Who says it belongs to Paul? There is not evidence that it is his.


----------



## JimSpence

Wow!!! There was a wedding with no interruptions.


----------



## Graymalkin

So, how long before Morgan goes off the rails because Ava switched out his lithium?

I don't like Maxie very much. Insecure and manipulative.

Jason just casually dropping off the keys to Franco's art studio at the nurse's station is going to lead to Franco becoming a suspect in the hospital murders again.

The big question right now is, Does Franco actually tell Hayden that she's Elizabeth's sister today (Sept. 9) or on Monday?

Every time someone talks about how life is going to be great from now on, I think to myself, _Hah! You're in a soap opera, it's not going to happen!_ and snicker. And that's not just for General Hospital, but other soaps as well.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Every time someone talks about how life is going to be great from now on, I think to myself, Hah! You're in a soap opera, it's not going to happen! and snicker. And that's not just for General Hospital, but other soaps as well.


Really any tv show, movie, play or book. Unless it is the last scene or page.

Oh, and Maxie is not always supposed to be liked. She is self centered and single minded but she always comes through in the clutch. I like her as a character because she is complex. More like a less flamboyant Lucy Coe.


----------



## JimSpence

It certainly looked like Franco was ready to lay out Pau!l
But, then so did Curtis or Finn!!

All the time that they were discussing the photo of the shoes I kept yelling "LOOK DOWN".

Nelle is still working an angle!


----------



## Graymalkin

What's happening to Morgan is a good reason to always check your prescription refills to make sure they gave you the right pills.

I like how Franco brought up Hayden's blood type matching Elizabeth's without telling her why. But just because you're half-siblings doesn't necessarily mean you both have the same blood type. 

Dr. Finn mentioned "Rh-null" -- that's a real thing. It is, in fact, extremely rare -- there are only nine known Rh-null donors in the entire world right now. So it's highly unlikely that PCGH would actually have any Rh-null blood on hand, much less an insufficient amount.

You'd think someone would look down at D.A. Hornsby's feet and see those very distinctive shoes.

If you've got a criminal confessing, on tape, to crimes, how does the reliability of the person wearing the wire affect its validity? "We have you on tape saying this." "Yeah, but my wife is crazy." "Oh, gee, that means you didn't say those things." Wha--?

Hayden's quick on her feet. Now she's got leverage -- the diamonds for her Rh-null blood. Somehow, you know Franco's going to be caught red-handed with the diamonds before he can make the trade for the blood transfusion.


----------



## TonyD79

Blood diamonds?


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Blood diamonds?


Good one.


----------



## Graymalkin

Given that Nicholas died not once, but twice, for those diamonds, yeah, I'd say they were blood diamonds. Good one, TonyD79!


----------



## stellie93

Graymalkin said:


> Dr. Finn mentioned "Rh-null" -- that's a real thing. It is, in fact, extremely rare -- there are only nine known Rh-null donors in the entire world right now. So it's highly unlikely that PCGH would actually have any Rh-null blood on hand, much less an insufficient amount.


Wow--that's rare. So after being on a soap all these years, Liz has never needed blood before? They didn't know she has this rare type? Maybe if your blood is that rare you keep some on hand for emergencies, but just not enough?

I just don't get Paul as a crazed serial killer. Is there some reason for these murders--something to gain? And why Elizabeth? Just because she saw him in Monica's office? He was going to kill Monica too???? None of this makes sense.


----------



## allan

stellie93 said:


> Wow--that's rare. So after being on a soap all these years, Liz has never needed blood before? They didn't know she has this rare type? Maybe if your blood is that rare you keep some on hand for emergencies, but just not enough?
> 
> I just don't get Paul as a crazed serial killer. Is there some reason for these murders--something to gain? And why Elizabeth? Just because she saw him in Monica's office? He was going to kill Monica too???? None of this makes sense.


Yeah, that's my problem. I hope there is a motive, but right now, the Hornsby stuff doesn't make any sense.


----------



## RGM1138

Maybe they'll decide that he's insane, from something involving his daughter or whatever, shuffle him off to Shaddybrook for some R & R, give him time to do a prime time gig or two, and be back in time for Christmas rush. Bing, bang, boom.

And, Bob's your uncle.


----------



## RGM1138

I've read some interesting things about how the serial killer plot will wrap up. It gets even more bizarre.

Abandon all innocence, ye who click here!!!

Last chance!



Spoiler



Anna saves the day!



Should be good.


----------



## Graymalkin

I like that wrap-up.

Why didn't Franco spill the beans to Hayden about her being Elizabeth's half-sister? Why the rigamarole about searching the medical records?


----------



## Graymalkin

Ah, now I'm beginning to see why Paul's committing murders at GH.

Plus some revelations for Hayden and Elizabeth. And the police now have the diamonds!


----------



## Graymalkin

A lot of developments today! 
(1) Hayden and Elizabeth know they're sisters, Elizabeth knows Hayden wasn't the one who pushed her down the stairs, and Hayden's arrested by the feds!
(2) Paul injects Monica with Derisofol!
(3) Sabrina realizes Paul is the killer, but Paul apparently kills her to shut her up! (Sorry, Michael, no wedding for you.)
(4) Sonny almost convinces Julian to plead guilty and spare Alexis, but Scotty gets a mysterious document that may get Julian off! (I'm thinking it's a Witsec offer from the DOJ.)


----------



## RGM1138

I'm wondering how they will handle Julian being out and about. Surely, Sonny will put a stop to that pretty fast.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> (4) Sonny almost convinces Julian to plead guilty and spare Alexis, but Scotty gets a mysterious document that may get Julian off! (I'm thinking it's a Witsec offer from the DOJ.)


Again?

Time to recast?


----------



## JimSpence

So who altered the search warrant after Jordan signed it?

Teresa Castillo's contract was up! 
And Tyler Christopher will not be returning to GH.
Whether he's recast is not known.


----------



## RGM1138

Poor Mikey. Didn't even get to pop the question. I guess Carlos' brother will want custody of Teddy.

Who is this Clark Kent-looking mother fella, Clem? They don't usually give lines to walk-ons, much less, names. He must gonna be important to somebody or something, eventually.

I'm wondering if they are going to let Alexis go all weak-brained and actually take Julian back? It is her pattern. It's the only way he gets saved from retribution.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Who is this Clark Kent-looking mother fella, Clem? They don't usually give lines to walk-ons, much less, names. He must gonna be important to somebody or something, eventually.


They do that all the time. Plenty of small characters that we may see for a day or a week.

Heck, they just gave a nurse we never saw before a name and lines. We may see her again as a generic character but maybe not.


----------



## Graymalkin

Alexis isn't the only lawyer in Port Charles who should be disbarred. Paul and Scott should be, too. The only lawyer in that town I'd want to defend me is Diane. 

With Sabrina gone, I suppose they're going to pair Michael with Nelle, which will not end well because it's blindingly obvious that she's got ulterior motives.


----------



## JimSpence

Speculation: Who drugged Alexis' wine?

I doubt that GH will close because Paul will be found out to be the serial killer.

I've forgotten who is Paul working with?


----------



## Graymalkin

We don't know who Paul is working with. He's spoken to someone on the phone to wish them a happy birthday and that he's almost completed his obligation to them. I'm thinking it's a son or daughter who was treated at GH and the outcome wasn't a good one, so he's seeking revenge against Monica and the hospital.


----------



## RGM1138

Poor Sabrina. Maybe she'll get a job on another soap. Or, come back as a twin cousin, who was adopted as a child. Or, maybe as the designated corpse.

Speaking of: CSI usually doesn't need a lot of photos after the body has already been moved. And, even allowing for the crash team, Dante let everybody and their brother trample all over the crime scene. No wonder the PCPD never catches anyone.

It was nice to see Jason finally have a heart-to-heart with Monica. After all these years. And, no guard at her door? The woman is an attempted murder victim. For crying out loud, people!

Alexis. Wow. They won't be able to convict Julian of spitting on the sidewalk after her performance. I guess that Max will have to double tap Juley after all.

I thought it odd that there was no jury at the trial. Then I realized that they didn't want to spend money on 12 extras for several days, so they used crowd sfx to make us _think_ that there was a jury. I was so convinced.

No much of a courtroom crowd for such a high profile murder trial either. Not one member of the press?


----------



## RGM1138

I see that they added three bobbleheads to the jury for Julian's trial. I guess it was getting awkward for Hornsby and Scotty just staring into blank space.

Hey, Claudette is a spook for the CIA. Why else would she be erased from the interwebs?

Paul is dancing on a tightrope trying to look like he really wants to convict Julian.

Can't wait for Anna to return.


----------



## Graymalkin

Still waiting for Nelle to reveal her ulterior motive. She definitely wants to make a move on Michael.

Could be Claudette is running from an online stalker, and she sweet-talked an NSA agent into scrubbing her online footprints. I briefly considered WitSec, but that can't be if she's still got her old name.

And what kind of criminal court allows the defendant to cradle a witness for the prosecution in his arms? Bailiffs should have been all over him for that.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> [Snipped]
> 
> And what kind of criminal court allows the defendant to cradle a witness for the prosecution in his arms? Bailiffs should have been all over him for that.


Not enough money in the budget for jurors _and_ bailiffs.


----------



## JimSpence

I looks like Ava may have drugged Alexis' wine!!

Will Julian have an unfortunate accident?


----------



## Graymalkin

I agree with Jim -- Ava definitely doped Alexis's wine or coffee.

I was close with my guess of a stalker for Claudette -- but are we going to see yet another nearly omnipotent crime kingpin in Port Charles?


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> I agree with Jim -- Ava definitely doped Alexis's wine or coffee.
> 
> I was close with my guess of a stalker for Claudette -- but are we going to see yet another nearly omnipotent crime kingpin in Port Charles?


Maybe our new cassadine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RGM1138

"_I'm_ out of order?" "_You're_ out of order!" "This whole _trial_ is out of order!"

I had to start laughing when the judge was reading off the counts. Even though I knew it would happen, (for future events to take place), it still was laughable that Juley got off.

I can't believe that Carly still wants Sonny to not crush that smug scumbag. Julian won't go away quietly.

I think we may find out that not only did Ava dope Alexis, she might have paid off some of the jury too. The woman is beyond evil. She reminds of that black sludge, Armus from season 1 of STTNG. She has got to get hers.

At least, the show is zipping along at a brisk pace now.


----------



## Graymalkin

I'm not entirely convinced that Nathan is the father of Claudette's daughter.

Honestly, you'd think that people who profess so often and so volubly that their children are their greatest gift and priority that they'd spend more time with them between the ages of 5 and 15. I don't think I've seen any kids in that age range on this show except for Jake.

So how long will GH stay shut down? I wasn't watching when it was blown up or destroyed in a hurricane or whatever.

I'm surprised the feds accepted*Naomi's story about her stealing the diamonds rather than Hayden. I hope Hayden can get to Hamilton before he does something irrevocable during his current funk.

Good on Michael for surrendering Teddy to Joe, who is his closest living relative. Michael has no legal claim there. Although the New York court system, as depicted here, would undoubtedly award custody to the Quartermains because it's unbelievably incompetent.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Honestly, you'd think that people who profess so often and so volubly that their children are their greatest gift and priority that they'd spend more time with them between the ages of 5 and 15. I don't think I've seen any kids in that age range on this show except for Jake.


Well, there was Nik's evil Cassadine spawn, Spencer, (who some of us thought was there a lot more than we would like). But, with Nikolas "dead" and little Spence safely ensconced in a Swiss boarding school, hopefully, he won't need to return any time soon.

And there was little Emma, daughter of Dr. Patrick and Robin Drake, who was there for as few years, until January, when the family packed up their bags and moved to Cali.

I can't think of any others, although it doesn't seem that since Molly and Kristina were in that age range. Even Morgan, since they SORAS'd him several years ago.


----------



## TonyD79

No way that kid is Nathan's. Much better story to have a bastard child of a priest. And Claudette called him Nathan not your daddy or your father when speaking "to" the child. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimSpence

I bet that when GH reopens that the set will have a new look.


----------



## RGM1138

Just caught a few minutes of Julian (aka William deVry), on an episode of NCIS. He was playing a USN Lt. Commander in charge of a drone squadron. Didn't seem that different from his GH persona.

Don't know which episode, because Rovi hasn't given me guide data for USA Network.

ETA: Still had NCIS on in the background and saw who I _swore_ was a blonde Rebecca Budig.










Turns out it was Emily Wickersham. Twin daughters from different mothers?


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> I bet that when GH reopens that the set will have a new look.


It should. The rooms look straight out of WW II.


----------



## JimSpence

And there should a wing named after Sabrina.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> And there should a wing named after Sabrina.


Isn't that what Sonny gave Michael the money for?


----------



## RGM1138

Well, we know why Hornby's been racking up the body count. All that stuff about his daughter was just a smokescreen. He's just bat ***** CRAzy.

Too bad that Anna got her prints all over the evidence. But, she'll fix it.

Wonder how Tracy will talk her way out of this one? Maybe the maid will knock at the door. 

Anyway, can't wait for the final showdown of Anna v Paul. Should be interesting.


----------



## Graymalkin

Has Susie Q been on the show before? Is that short for Susan Quartermaine?


----------



## JimSpence

Graymalkin said:


> Has Susie Q been on the show before? Is that short for Susan Quartermaine?


From what I can find, Susan is the step daughter of Tracy Q and half sister to Dillion.

The character was introduced in 1991.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Has Susie Q been on the show before? Is that short for Susan Quartermaine?


She is not a Quartermaine unless they are going to retro her story. She came along with Paul in his original appearance before he married Tracy, I believe.

Of course, since they managed to make Sam Alexis's daughter, anything can happen.

Susie Q is an old song and nickname for Susans.


----------



## Graymalkin

Wondering how Tracy is going to survive Paul's attempt to murder her. Even Jack Bauer can't get Anna to Celestial Havens (or whatever that sanitarium's name is) in 30 seconds.

Why doesn't anyone suspect that somebody drugged Alexis's coffee?

Glad to see Laura and Kevin made up.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Wondering how Tracy is going to survive Paul's attempt to murder her. Even Jack Bauer can't get Anna to Celestial Havens (or whatever that sanitarium's name is) in 30 seconds.
> 
> Why doesn't anyone suspect that somebody drugged Alexis's coffee?
> 
> Glad to see Laura and Kevin made up.


Alexis isn't doing herself any favors by drinking every chance she gets. She's turning herself into an alcoholic and everybody sees that, so they all think that's why she's out of it all the time now.


----------



## TonyD79

TonyD79 said:


> Maybe our new cassadine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Called that one.

I did miss on the priest as daddy story. Maybe. DNA testing has been rigged before on this show.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stellie93

Graymalkin said:


> Wondering how Tracy is going to survive Paul's attempt to murder her. Even Jack Bauer can't get Anna to Celestial Havens (or whatever that sanitarium's name is) in 30 seconds.
> .


And it seems like somebody got her there in no time flat. Dylan must be Jack in disguise. They really play with the timeline lately. Elizabeth must have laid on that operating table waiting for blood for a week.


----------



## TonyD79

Paul did manage to tie up Tracy between knocks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allan

TonyD79 said:


> Paul did manage to tie up Tracy between knocks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's a fast worker.


----------



## TonyD79

allan said:


> He's a fast worker.


With knots, yes. Takes him FOREVER to stick a needle in someone's neck.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, I called it about Anna. (Actually, I just repeated some of the deep spoilers I found on the interwebs. And they weren't 100% accurate).

Scott Baldwin has got to be the reason that Shakespeare wrote "Let's kill all the lawyers." He must have been prescient.

There has to be a room in the 13th level of hell waiting for Ava. One can only hope that even as crazy as Hornsby is, he'll do the right thing and take her down with him.


----------



## allan

I spewed whatever I was drinking when Ava admitted that her tampering with Morgan's meds might make things more dangerous for Kiki. Duh, are you just now figuring that out?!


----------



## TonyD79

allan said:


> I spewed whatever I was drinking when Ava admitted that her tampering with Morgan's meds might make things more dangerous for Kiki. Duh, are you just now figuring that out?!


Ava never thinks consequences. She just reacts. It is pretty well done as she is much like her mother who was never really a character on GH.


----------



## Graymalkin

Olivia Falconeri is hot. (And she's age-appropriate for me.) But, wow, has Ned aged.

I was hoping that Morgan's psychiatrist would figure out from the bloodwork that Morgan doesn't have the correct meds in his system before Morgan went off the rails.

And are we setting up a "Who shot Julian?" mystery plotline?


----------



## RGM1138

Well, I thought they were going to pack Morgan off to Shaddybrook. but when Carly started in with the whole "my baby Morgan" stuff, I knew he was a dead man driving. And wait until they find out who was behind the explosion.

Let the recriminations begin.


----------



## Graymalkin

Yeah, once Carly finds out that Sonny's contractor planted the bomb that killed* Morgan, that's going to put a serious strain on their marriage.


*OTOH, Morgan may just be critically wounded. Even if the actor's contract is up, they can always have Morgan bandaged from head to foot due to burns and then recast the role when it's time to bring him back.


----------



## JimSpence

It's obvious that Morgan will survive. Maybe now they will discover that his meds have been tampered with.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Yeah, once Carly finds out that Sonny's contractor planted the bomb that killed* Morgan, that's going to put a serious strain on their marriage.
> 
> *OTOH, Morgan may just be critically wounded. Even if the actor's contract is up, they can always have Morgan bandaged from head to foot due to burns and then recast the role when it's time to bring him back.


I'm thinking that since that actor is leaving the show anyway, they'll just kill him off. Then they can go through the whole on again, off again relationship with Carly and Sonny's marriage, and eat up 6 months or so of show time.

Plus, with all the bit players involved in Morgan's downfall, that should keep Sonny busy for a while trying to avenge Morgan.

And Kiki and Jason can feel guilty.


----------



## Graymalkin

After the first 20 minutes of today's (Oct. 10) episode, it's looking like Morgan's body is not going to be recovered. So they're leaving the door open for a surprise return someday.


----------



## JimSpence

He's floating downstream and will be found near docks. GH will have to reopen to care for Morgan.

Julian is going to blame Sonny for the explosion (which is correct, except he called the hit off). When Carly finds out that Sonny set up the hit. I see this marriage going the way of the previous ones. Julian will plan to take out Sonny. 
Will this give a pass to Ava for swapping out Morgan's med?


----------



## RGM1138

Today was supposedly Bryan Craig's (Morgan's) last day on screen. So, it's a way to either lose the character, (who had pretty much reached a dead end anyway), or have him show up with another face. And what better way to go out than with a bang?



If they have already recast, they'll need to bring him back soon. They can pull a Jason and write an elaborate back story, but the Morgan we know can't really live on his own without daddy's money for any length of time. 

So, unless they find him in the woods eating berries in a few days, I think this Morgan is gone, for the foreseeable future.

If do they bring him back, it'll probably be when eveyone has settled into their post-Morgan lives and think that he's been long dead.


----------



## Graymalkin

RGM1138 said:


> If do they bring him back, it'll probably be when everyone has settled into their post-Morgan lives and think that he's been long dead.


I consider this the most likely scenario. They may hold off for a year or two or three.


----------



## Graymalkin

If they've found remains, and the DNA says it's Morgan, I guess he is well and truly dead.

I found those flashback scenes of Ava and Morgan rather jarring. I knew from what they said on the show that they had had an affair, but actually seeing it... ew.

Nice little speech by Franco about his evil past.

Still not sure what Nelle is up to. Is she going to go Single White Female on Carly?


----------



## JimSpence

Off topic: Hayley Erin (Kiki) guest starred on NCIS last night.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> If they've found remains, and the DNA says it's Morgan, I guess he is well and truly dead.


Usually when they show flashback scenes, the character is as dead as a soap opera character can be. It usually means that the character is off the screen for at least a good amount of time if they ever come back.


----------



## Graymalkin

JimSpence said:


> Off topic: Hayley Erin (Kiki) guest starred on NCIS last night.


Recognized her instantly.


----------



## Graymalkin

Quite the emotional episode today.


----------



## stellie93

A couple of days ago when Sonny was first telling Carly that Morgan was gone, they showed them together in the house, but the view was from outside looking in the window. I thought that was suggesting that someone (Morgan) was out there watching them, but they never showed anyone.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> A couple of days ago when Sonny was first telling Carly that Morgan was gone, they showed them together in the house, but the view was from outside looking in the window. I thought that was suggesting that someone (Morgan) was out there watching them, but they never showed anyone.


I thought that too, at first. But then, I figured they were doing it for dramatic effect. No audio to make it a more poignant moment.

But, usually, when a POV shot is used, it means someone is there.


----------



## Graymalkin

I was thinking Nelle was watching them.

Are they still waiting for the results of the DNA test on the remains they found?

Michael's really good at unloading guilt on people, isn't he? First his father, then Kiki.


----------



## RGM1138

I think li'l Nelle has designs on replacing Carly in the Corinthos clan.

Michael still has a burr under his saddle about Sabrina and is lashing out at everyone.


----------



## JimSpence

So are we to believe that Sonny is to blame? He did set the wheels in motion, but then called it off. The message didn't get through because it was a double blind set up to insulate Sonny. Is it possible that someone else intercepted the call off? Maybe by someone in a different crime family? Maybe Valentin Cassadine? This still doesn't let Sonny off the hook. But, Ava swapped out Morgan's meds causing him to go manic when he thought Kiki and Dillion were hooking up. Will this ever be discovered?

Both Sonny and Ava are to blame.


----------



## Graymalkin

I haven't been watching the show long enough to figure out whether the writers will give Sonny an out by having some other criminal organization plant that bomb, or whether he really is responsible and will have to deal with the guilt. (In real life it would be for the rest of his life, but in soap world it's only until the next major story arc.)


----------



## RGM1138

Well, due to an unfortunate, (and unlikely), series of events, there is lots of blame to go around. Even Morgan himself is in the list of people that were responsible for him ending up a crispy critter.

But, legally, I think that only Sonny and Ava would be charged with a crime. Also the booker and the bomber, but they're not regular cast.

But, legal issues may be the least of Sonny's problems. Since he originally gave the order for the bomb, even though he later changed his mind, he would be the most responsible. 

It would have been better for Sonny, long term, if someone else had initiated the bombing, with intent to put the blame on Sonny. Even if his attorney gets him off, his family will always blame him. There is no way he can be redeemed from this. 

Ava, she's just screwed.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> I thought that too, at first. But then, I figured they were doing it for dramatic effect. No audio to make it a more poignant moment.
> 
> But, usually, when a POV shot is used, it means someone is there.


So, when will we see a new-Morgan?


----------



## RGM1138

Johncv said:


> So, when will we see a new-Morgan?


I'm guessing not until Carly is remarried, Sonny has married li'l Nelle and they have a baby on the way.

Then, _Zombie/_ Morgan will come back to town on Halloween to seek revenge on all those who wronged him.



(If all that ever happens, I want a royalty check).


----------



## JimSpence

After the past week's performances, I'd say the Laura Wright should win another Day Time Emmy to go with one she won in 2011.


----------



## RGM1138

As bad as Sonny looked on Monday, I think he may try to kill himself.

I can't believe the crap that Julian is trying to pull. He should be _under_ the jail.

Wondering if Tracy will buy GH. How much does a hospital cost anyway?


----------



## Graymalkin

RGM1138 said:


> Wondering if Tracy will buy GH. How much does a hospital cost anyway?


She should ask Meredith Grey.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Wondering if Tracy will buy GH. How much does a hospital cost anyway?


A quick google search showed a couple million to tens of millions, depending on size, location and condition. Well within ELQ's ability to purchase. Looks like it is mostly a standard real estate transaction in the cases I saw. It is the building and facilities that gets sold, just as any building.


----------



## Johncv

TonyD79 said:


> A quick google search showed a couple million to tens of millions, depending on size, location and condition. Well within ELQ's ability to purchase. Looks like it is mostly a standard real estate transaction in the cases I saw. It is the building and facilities that gets sold, just as any building.


Buying the hospital is only a small portion of the cost. The big expense will be in building and facilities upgrade require by state/city law.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> Buying the hospital is only a small portion of the cost. The big expense will be in building and facilities upgrade require by state/city law.


What upgrade? I was looking at buildings that were already hospitals but were being re-purposed for a specific area of medicine.

For GH, the building is already up to code.


----------



## JimSpence

I expected the building to blow up. But, then Maxie would need a hospital and GH is unavailable. Do we even know what Mercy looks like? So I think GH is going to have a new look when it reopens.

Claudette clobbers Griffin and then skips town only to be trapped on the same flight with Valentin.

How long will we have to wait before Ava feels Carly's wrath?


----------



## Graymalkin

I'm thinking Ava may get off scot-free for at least a year. Eventually it will catch up to her.

Now how did Valentin get out of prison in Greece, fly to the US, and just happen to snag the seat next to Claudette? Why go to Port Charles when Spencer is in Switzerland? (And don't tell me he doesn't know where Spencer is, because he's obviously omniscient.)

I'm actually pleased Hayden and Hamilton have gotten together. And the same for Laura and Doc. I'm a fool for romance.


----------



## RGM1138

Due to problems with the Tivo guide, I've only watched Friday's episode. 

Man, where did they find the no-neck, scary looking thing that tried to gas Maxie? Didn't look like he came from Central Casting. More like the UFC or Russian mafia, maybe.

I'm thinkling that Valentin is poor little Charlotte's baby daddy. Ugh.

Claudette is gonna burn in hell for all the crap she's putting that little girl through. 

If JaSam go away for a month or so, who'll come back, gnu Jason or Steve Burton?

Whose black-gloved hand pulled Morgan's med bottle from the trash?

BTW, Tivo recorded a Celeb Wife Swap suggestion a couple of weeks ago with Tyler Christopher as one of the "stars." He had a nice little place on Malibu beach, that I would guess is worth at least somewhere in the low 7 figures. I don't know if his dance card is that full and with a place like that to maintain, I wonder if he'll need to return to GH at some point.


----------



## Johncv

What happen to the TiVo guide? I had to set a manual recording for today.


----------



## RGM1138

Not sure but it happened everywhere. I had to set manual recordings all week for GH. The listings all show To Be Announced all week from 12:00 Noon until 2:00PM CDT through Friday on ABC.


----------



## stellie93

Is anyone else tired of Sonny and Carly emoting about their little boy? No doubt this would break you up, but I have no desire to sit and watch it. Too depressing. It was nice to see Robin again.

Did Claudette get captured by Cassadine, or was she with him voluntarily? And no one has figured out that the little girl might be the one he wanted. 
So how did he get off the plane to Calgary and back to Port Chuck? I'm really confused. Does he have a twin?


----------



## RGM1138

At first, I thought Robin was going to be a vision. And, I called it on Sonny planning to eat a bullet. (But, let's face it, who couldn't have seen that coming?).

I'm pretty sure that Charlotte is Valentin's daughter. And, at this point, I'm not even sure that Claudette is her mother.

I'm sure that Valentin has people on the inside to help him escape the WSB jail. I'm also sure that has a teleporter to move through time and space.

But, it's still illegal for him to show up at Wyndemere in a lion costume. Dante should blast him.


----------



## allan

stellie93 said:


> Is anyone else tired of Sonny and Carly emoting about their little boy? No doubt this would break you up, but I have no desire to sit and watch it. Too depressing. It was nice to see Robin again.


^This! I was yelling at Sonny, "Pull the trigger already!".


----------



## RGM1138

Wow, you could tell by the look in Nina's eyes that she was already planning to poach little Charlotte from Griffin. Lock up your daughters!

IANAL, but that doubletalk from Alexis about the US dropping charges on Valentin for kidnap/attempt murder sounds like soap BS. But, I guess he moves into the spot formerly filled by Helena as the new (local) big bad.

Anyway, I expect him to be the body found floating in the harbor. And the suspect list will be Huge.

I don't care what they pulled out of Franco's head, that guy is still on the edge. I'm, sure that at some point, he'll end up stalking Liz. Again.

What's zombie-Morgan trying to get Sonny to do? Kill himself or Julian?


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> What's zombie-Morgan trying to get Sonny to do? Kill himself or Julian?


Pretty sure it is himself.


----------



## Graymalkin

So Valentin is in Port Charles. Where is Claudette? Given Valentin's intense interest in Nina, has he already disposed of Claudette? And if he has, why would he want Charlotte?

So Tracy hired Hayden as GH's financial manager, despite her connections to the notorious Raymond Berlin, just to make Hamilton happy? No wonder GH is always on precarious financial footing!

And what does Jason do for a living? Or Sam, for that matter?

What's going to happen to Laura after Valentin kicks her out of Wyndemere?


----------



## Graymalkin

More general question: How many siblings on GH actually share the same mother _and_ father? I can think of only three pairs: Lucky and Lulu Spencer, Michael and Morgan Corinthos, and Liz and Sara Webber. Who else? If I recall correctly, Alexis's three girls all have different fathers, as do Liz's three boys.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> So Valentin is in Port Charles. Where is Claudette? Given Valentin's intense interest in Nina, has he already disposed of Claudette? And if he has, why would he want Charlotte?


I still maintain that Charlotte is Valentin's daughter. Why else would send that no-neck guy to retrieve her?


> And what does Jason do for a living? Or Sam, for that matter?
> 
> What's going to happen to Laura after Valentin kicks her out of Wyndemere?


They established after Jason regained his memory that all of his previous funds reverted to him. And they intimated that he had _millions _in various off shore accounts, so I think they'll be okay.

Laura has said that she'll move in with Dante and Lulu for the short term. I think they have moved from their one bedroom into a house recently.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I still maintain that Charlotte is Valentin's daughter. Why else would send that no-neck guy to retrieve her?


At least Valentin thinks she is his daughter. If she is or she is not, who knows. I would go with not since the priest with a daughter is a more soap opera story line and keeps Griffin on the stage longer than him returning to his priesthood. They need a lot more shirtless scenes for him to qualify as a soap opera.



RGM1138 said:


> They established after Jason regained his memory that all of his previous funds reverted to him. And they intimated that he had _millions _in various off shore accounts, so I think they'll be okay.


He is a Quartermaine. He has all that money plus money he made from "coffee imports." Jason has always lived a spartan life and hardly ever spent his money. So, he is loaded. Probably the richest guy on the show.



RGM1138 said:


> Laura has said that she'll move in with Dante and Lulu for the short term. I think they have moved from their one bedroom into a house recently.


They have.


----------



## stellie93

Graymalkin said:


> More general question: How many siblings on GH actually share the same mother _and_ father? I can think of only three pairs: Lucky and Lulu Spencer, Michael and Morgan Corinthos, and Liz and Sara Webber. Who else? If I recall correctly, Alexis's three girls all have different fathers, as do Liz's three boys.


Michael's real father is AJ Q, and Morgan's is actually Sonny, I think.


----------



## Graymalkin

stellie93 said:


> Michael's real father is AJ Q, and Morgan's is actually Sonny, I think.


I didn't realize Sonny wasn't Michael's biological father. OK, so that's _two_ pairs of full siblings. Are there any others?


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> I didn't realize Sonny wasn't Michael's biological father. OK, so that's _two_ pairs of full siblings. Are there any others?


Danny and Scout (although not yet born).

There were a couple of Cassadines.

Bobby and Luke.

Alan and Tracy Quartermaine.

The dead Alcazar twins (Luis and Lorenzo).

Going way back, Lucy and Audrey March.

Mac and Robert Scorpio.

Tony (dead) and Frisco Jones.

Jasper (Jax) and Jerry Jacks.

George (dead) and Maxie Jones.

(Sorry to keep editing but I keep remembering more.)

And there are more going way back, including Luke Skywalker as one of them.


----------



## Graymalkin

Ah, I had forgotten about Bobby and Luke.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Ah, I had forgotten about Bobby and Luke.


Lots are obscure unless you watched for years and it is quite dizzying to try to keep track of who is a father and who is an uncle to the sister of their daughter.


----------



## Graymalkin

Interestingly enough, none of the aforementioned pairs of full-blood siblings have both siblings actually on the show right now. At least one member of each pair is deceased or absent.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> He is a Quartermaine. He has all that money plus money he made from "coffee imports." Jason has always lived a spartan life and hardly ever spent his money. So, he is loaded. Probably the richest guy on the show.


Yeah, I keep forgetting that he's a Quartermaine heir. I kinda doubt that he'd ever take any of that money, though. You're right about his spending. Pretty much all he ever owned was his bike and a couple of leather jackets.

I wish I could remember which episode it was that Diane told him how much money he had stashed away, but it was enough so that he could live very comfortably for the rest of his life without ever working again.

Must be nice.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Yeah, I keep forgetting that he's a Quartermaine heir. I kinda doubt that he'd ever take any of that money, though. You're right about his spending. Pretty much all he ever owned was his bike and a couple of leather jackets.
> 
> I wish I could remember which episode it was that Diane told him how much money he had stashed away, but it was enough so that he could live very comfortably for the rest of his life without ever working again.
> 
> Must be nice.


I think it was quartmaine money that he used for buying ELQ back. He assured the Q's that it wasn't money from Sonny.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Interestingly enough, none of the aforementioned pairs of full-blood siblings have both siblings actually on the show right now. At least one member of each pair is deceased or absent.


Technically Robert and Mac are still on the show. Just not often. Robert drops in about three or four times a year and Mac is recurring.

Wait. No one bit on Luke skywalker?


----------



## Graymalkin

Mark Hamill did a stint on GH?


----------



## stellie93

Lucy and Audrey March--now that's going back a while. They refer to Audrey sometimes as a babysitter, but we haven't seen her in a while. I noticed the picture of Steve Hardy sitting by the front desk. :up:


----------



## JimSpence

So the daughter of a ponzi scheme artist is the new hospital finance officer.
That's going to work out well!!!


----------



## Graymalkin

JimSpence said:


> So the daughter of a ponzi scheme artist is the new hospital finance officer.
> That's going to work out well!!!


And the only reason she's there is because Tracy Quartermain wanted to make Dr. Finn happier, not knowing that they've backed off on a serious relationship. Hoo boy!


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> I think it was quartmaine money that he used for buying ELQ back. He assured the Q's that it wasn't money from Sonny.


That does sound familiar, and logical.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Mark Hamill did a stint on GH?


Yep. He played the nephew of nurse Jesse Brewer who was an original cast member. He had a sister on the show.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Yep. He played the nephew of nurse Jesse Brewer who was an original cast member. He had a sister on the show.


Wow, I did not know that. He was in that movie "A New Hope", right?


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Wow, I did not know that. He was in that movie "A New Hope", right?


Something like that.


----------



## RGM1138

Actually, I just found out that Robert Englund, AKA Freddie Krueger, etc., auditioned for Han Solo. Obviously, he didn't get it, but suggested that his friend, a young Mark Hamill, try out for this "space movie."


----------



## Graymalkin

So _Valentin_ is actually Charlotte's biological father? And where is Claudette?

I guess Nelle put two and two together and is about to blackmail Ava for having switched out Morgan's medications. And we've already seen that her father apparently did _not_ die like she said. Looks like she's playing a long con. Sad!

Why on Earth would Julian's driver take a bribe so a bomb could be planted in the car he's driving? But if he's just incompetent, why take him out? Or was that shot intended for Jason?

Tune in next week!


----------



## stellie93

So if Claudette knew who Charlotte's father was, why leave her alone so he could come along and claim her? I assume it was somewhat later than when she slept with the other two, so she must have known. And it's not likely he would kill her if he's her father. Claudette must have just run to save her own skin with no regard for her daughter.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> So if Claudette knew who Charlotte's father was, why leave her alone so he could come along and claim her? I assume it was somewhat later than when she slept with the other two, so she must have known. And it's not likely he would kill her if he's her father. Claudette must have just run to save her own skin with no regard for her daughter.


Yeah, you might have noticed over the last few months that Claudette is not exactly Mother Theresa. She gives hot women a _bad name.


_
*Apologies to Bon Jovi


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> So _Valentin_ is actually Charlotte's biological father? And where is Claudette?
> 
> Tune in next week!


Told ya!  And, ew, poor little Charlotte.


----------



## RGM1138

I've been thinking lately that Claudette wasn't Charlotte's mother. And, all of a sudden, they bring Greek girl, all the way from down under to PC, before she goes back to Geneva? Just to bring up the lost embryo story line?

What if, Charlotte is the product of Lulu's purloined egg and OMG, Valentin's crusty DNA? 

Sure, the timing is all wrong, Charlotte's way too old, and the science iffy, at best.

But, what better way for Helena to leave one, last, sick, twisted giant F You to the entire Spencer clan? The gift that keeps on giving.

Just idle speculation on my part, but, hey, if they can bring Jason back from the dead and control the weather in Port Chuckles, what _can't _they do?


----------



## TonyD79

So, we are taking Valentin's word?


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> So, we are taking Valentin's word?


I wouldn't take his word that the Earth revolves around the sun. Charlotte thinks he's her father. Of course, that's proof of nothing.

We're still waiting to see the results of doctor/father Griffin's DNA test. Fortunately, he works at a hospital and can get the reults the same afternoon.

In any case, I expect Valentin will leave a huge swath of destruction and mayhem in his wake.


----------



## Graymalkin

RGM1138 said:


> We're still waiting to see the results of doctor/father Griffin's DNA test. Fortunately, he works at a hospital and can get the results the same afternoon.


The results had been delivered to Griffin at the restaurant when he spotted Valentin. Griffin handed the unopened results to Anna and went over to confront Valentin. Meanwhile, Anna opened the results, took a look, and had a reaction that has yet to be shared with the viewers. I'm thinking the results will show that Griffin is _not_ the father. That doesn't necessarily mean Valentin is the father, although he thinks so, and the preview for coming episodes shows Charlotte greeting Valentin happily as "Daddy."


----------



## JimSpence

Does Lucy have a death wish?
So Sonny and Carly have one of the pill bottles, get them checked to see of they are correct.

Can we be sure that the birth certificate is real?


----------



## Graymalkin

Why would Valentin want Charlotte if she's _not_ his daughter? And _where is Claudette?_

What does Lucy hope to gain from withholding the discarded pills if not blackmail?

Still waiting for Franco and Liz to get down to business...


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> The results had been delivered to Griffin at the restaurant when he spotted Valentin. Griffin handed the unopened results to Anna and went over to confront Valentin. Meanwhile, Anna opened the results, took a look, and had a reaction that has yet to be shared with the viewers. I'm thinking the results will show that Griffin is _not_ the father. That doesn't necessarily mean Valentin is the father, although he thinks so, and the preview for coming episodes shows Charlotte greeting Valentin happily as "Daddy."


They must have reshot that sequence for this week. Notice she didn't call him daddy this time, only that she was happy to see him. That little girl must be so confused.

I think the only way they'll ever be sure is to have a chain of custody of all the DNA samples, and new samples from everyone.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, Lucy currently has Ava by the short ones, but she could also get in trouble with the Keystone Kops for withholding eveidence from a murder investigation. Not to mention if, (when) Sonny and Carly get ahold of that info. She should tread lightly.

I'm feeling zero chemistry between Franco and Liz. Check the look on her face when she leaned in to kiss him. He's just a couple of misunderstandings and one jealous rage away from returning to serial killer status. Believe it.

I think, one day, Anna will put Valentin down, permanently. (With any luck, a ricochet will take out Frau Farbissina at the same time).


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Still waiting for Franco and Liz to get down to business...


So is Franco.


----------



## JimSpence

Well, it looks like Hayley will now be infected with Finn's disease.
So when Brad finds out will that be the end of Finn's research or will he help Finn discover a cure?

Could Hayley's blood create an antidote?​


----------



## RGM1138

That had to be one of the lamest ways to move the storyline forward ever. All those signs about hazardous materials and she walks right into a fluid spill. And then, with knowledge that she's at risk, leaves the hospital. Darwin Award winner.

It cracked me up that Finn didn't even bother with gloves while he was toiling over his Bunsen burner and little beakers.

And Brad, who also should have known better, waving around an uncovered container with an unknown liquid in it. Where'd he get his degree?

BTW, is Lucas still on the show? They talk about him, but I don't recall seeing him lately.


----------



## RGM1138

Things you thought you'd never see: Sonny hugging Jax. 

So, it looks like Sonny might get a legal reprieve from planting the bomb, though I doubt that it will appease Carly. But, it will probably implicate Julian. Which would be good.

Who knew Joss could sing?

Will Franco snuff Liz's rapist? And do a Banksy? I'd put money on it.

And, who will save Sonny? Jason? Carly? Jax!?! The Shadow . . . . knows . . . .


----------



## Graymalkin

So who is this new Big Bad trying to blow up Julian? Could it be...Valentin?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> So who is this new Big Bad trying to blow up Julian? Could it be...Valentin?


Well, Curtis told Julian that he found the name "Oscar Jessup" on the driver's phone. I checked the interwebs and couldn't find a previous character with that name on GH. I think it might be someone Juley hired, or maybe an alias for Julian himself, who had the bomb put into his own car, in an effort to implicate Sonny.

The only way I can see it being Val is if he's planning a move on PC and wants to eliminate the competition. But, that seems like a stretch.


----------



## JimSpence

Not that much of a stretch. He could very well be one of the other mob bosses in Port Chuck.


----------



## JimSpence

It looks like Michael is falling for Nelle. Won't he be disappointed when he finds out that she has an ulterior motive?


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> It looks like Michael is falling for Nelle. Won't he be disappointed when he finds out that she has an ulterior motive?


Maybe if somebody explains it to him. The boy ain't too swift on the uptake.


----------



## JimSpence

Will Julian take over GH?
I guess we'll have to see what happens next week!
Alexis needs an intervention.


----------



## Graymalkin

Right now Alexis needs a good lawyer (Diane will do) more than an intervention.

Kevin is now an ordained minister? What, they couldn't get Spinelli to show up for one episode?

I've been trying to figure out Nelle's motive for a while. I now think she's out to ruin Carly and Jax for stealing her kidney, and she's going to use Michael and Sonny as her instruments of revenge. But then there was that note from her supposedly deceased father...

And the Quartermaines' streak of pizza for Thanksgiving continues! Did it really begin in 1993?


----------



## TonyD79

Pretty sure. It's been going for a long time now. This was the closest they came to actually eating turkey.


----------



## stellie93

Graymalkin said:


> Kevin is now an ordained minister? What, they couldn't get Spinelli to show up for one episode?
> 
> And the Quartermaines' streak of pizza for Thanksgiving continues! Did it really begin in 1993?


Or Lucy or the one actual priest on the show?

As they were sitting down to dinner that hymn they always sing started running through my head. I watch too much GH.


----------



## Johncv

So, who is blackmailing Julian? Don't think it Valentin to obvious.


----------



## RGM1138

It just hit me during the Quartermaine dining sequence how small the number of surviving members is down to. Before they even mentioned it. Even Ned's not a permanent cast member anymore. 

I just caught a piece of the 1997 Thanksgiving episode on Youtube. Alan was there, AJ (the Baywatch version). Ned brought Alexis, Reginald, the long time butler, Cook1, Justus Ward, a young Amber Tamblyn as Emily and even Jason showed up with a turkey in tow. And of course, Edward and Lila were still there. There's barely enough Qs left now to make memories.

I knew Alexis would do something to injure someone severely, so that we could have the obligatory "Don't drink and drive" PSA. I just thought it would be someone that we would care about if they lived or died. Maybe Sonny will get Max to dump Juley in the Pine Barrens.

I'm over Nelle's machinations. So, Jax bought your kidney. You have the potential for a good life now. Get over yourself. 

I'm thinking that, at some point, they'll SORAS Spencer to adulthood, and he'll come back to battle Valentin, (if he lasts that long), for control of the Cassadine estate.


----------



## stellie93

I had forgotten Amber Tamblyn was the original Emily. I always liked her.
I hadn't thought of that, but Sonny will probably come to Alexis' rescue. Or they could just send her to prison. I'm so tired of her. 

And this would be a good excuse to get a new Spencer. No one seemed to like the old one, but I thought he was funny.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> I had forgotten Amber Tamblyn was the original Emily. I always liked her.
> I hadn't thought of that, but Sonny will probably come to Alexis' rescue. Or they could just send her to prison. I'm so tired of her.


To say that Alexis is my least favorite character would be an understatement.  Her arrogance is beyond the pale.

And, I'm thinking that some situation will come up where Sonny is forced, (in his mind), to leave home while wearing his ankle monitor. He's pretty drunk and mad at Jax right now, that may do it.

Diane is going to have to put in some overtime getting Alexis off.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> It just hit me during the Quartermaine dining sequence how small the number of surviving members is down to. Before they even mentioned it. Even Ned's not a permanent cast member anymore.
> 
> I just caught a piece of the 1997 Thanksgiving episode on Youtube. Alan was there, AJ (the Baywatch version). Ned brought Alexis, Reginald, the long time butler, Cook1, Justus Ward, a young Amber Tamblyn as Emily and even Jason showed up with a turkey in tow. And of course, Edward and Lila were still there. There's barely enough Qs left now to make memories.


I don't remember the "Cook" ever being on the show. The cast of the entire show seem to be on part time now due to cost cutting. One of the reason the actor Tyler Christopher, who played Nick, likely left the show. The show need a new-Nick, new-Lucky, new-AJ and an evil-Q.
Everyone note that the new-Amy has disappear.


----------



## RGM1138

Johncv said:


> I don't remember the "Cook" ever being on the show. The cast of the entire show seem to be on part time now due to cost cutting. One of the reason the actor Tyler Christopher, who played Nick, likely left the show. The show need a new-Nick, new-Lucky, new-AJ and an evil-Q.
> Everyone note that the new-Amy has disappear.


No, to my knowledge, she was never seen on camera, but was mentioned on many occasions over the years. She was even killed off during a Jerry Jax attack on Port Charles, and replaced by "Cook II."

I haven't really noticed that Amy hasn't been there lately, but that fact makes me very happy.


----------



## Graymalkin

Dammit, is Julian Jerome a Highlander or something? The man's got more lives than a dozen cats.

Still trying to figure out exactly what Nelle's game is. She obviously has it in for Carly, and it appears that Sonny is just a means to an end. But I'm not sure if she also wants revenge on Jax -- who's actually the one responsible for stealing her kidney, not Carly -- and then there's that cryptic message from her supposedly deceased father. Are they going to blackmail Jax?


----------



## RGM1138

Geez, Alexis, what a simp. Absolutely the dumbest smart woman ever. And Julian didn't even die, can't even get that right. And, good plan throwing the phone into the parking lot.

And Jax's best advice is to go to rehab? How about turning herself in and having Diane defend the crap out of her?

Well, the incompetent PC Keystone Kops probably won't solve this so what's likely to happen is, Julian remembers and blackmails Alexis into marrying him so he can't testify against her. Good job, Lex.

What is up with the little quarter pounder getting into bed with Sonny? That girl is so twisted.


----------



## JimSpence

Question: How do you spell "CONVOLUTED?"


Spoiler



GENERAL HOSPITAL


----------



## stellie93

So, obviously Nell is going to tell Sonny she's pregnant next.....


----------



## TonyD79

Just appears to be Carly 2.0. Carly came to town and bedded her mom's husband at the time. 

Yes. I'm saying Nelle is Carly's kid.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Just appears to be Carly 2.0. Carly came to town and bedded her mom's husband at the time.
> 
> Yes. I'm saying Nelle is Carly's kid.


Huh, I never considered that. I can see how that would work for the kidney match. But, Nelle (seems) pretty young. Who would the father be?


----------



## TonyD79

They play fast and loose with ages. Or it was from selling an egg.


----------



## JimSpence

I hope the writers don't reference Doctor Who or the TARDIS! 

Michael is falling for Nelle and he could be blindsided by her plans for Sonny or Carly.

Any ideas on how Valentin knows Anna?


----------



## Graymalkin

Happy to see Laura and Kevin get it going again. Genie Francis looks fabulous at 54 (which makes her age-appropriate for me).


----------



## RGM1138

I don't know why they make the women behave so stupidly on this show. Apparently, Alexis won't wise up until she kills a child or burns down the hospital in a druken stupor.

I guess we'll be seeing lots of replays of the hit, stop and run. Probably spreading the cost of a stunt man, (person), out over several episodes.

Ah, Nina. I can't believe she's desperate enough to poach a child by clinging to that beady-eyed weasel. Too bad you won't be around to hear people say "I told you so", after Valentin kills and _eats _you.

Girl fight coming. I got 10 bucks on Carly.

I have a bad feeling that, through some series of unlikely misadventures, Valentine will end up in the Santa outfit at the GH Christmas party.


----------



## Graymalkin

RGM1138 said:


> I have a bad feeling that, through some series of unlikely misadventures, Valentine will end up in the Santa outfit at the GH Christmas party.


Given that Valentin has already disguised himself as Kevin once (at the Halloween party), this seems more than likely.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Given that Valentin has already disguised himself as Kevin once (at the Halloween party), this seems more than likely.


Oh, yeah, I had forgotten. Maybe that's where I got the idea.


----------



## TonyD79

Okay, who said Amy's name three times?


----------



## RGM1138

Wasn't me. All I could say was. "The horror . . . . .the horror."


----------



## Graymalkin

Alas, Amy didn't take the L.A. Law elevator (you know, the one that got Rosalind Shays off the show).


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Alas, Amy didn't take the L.A. Law elevator (you know, the one that got Rosalind Shays off the show).


Most amazing exit of all time. Splat!


----------



## JimSpence

So, just what is Charlotte's parentage?
Lulu is very curious about her!


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Most amazing exit of all time. Splat!


Was it like Dr. Drake Ramoray on Friends?


----------



## RGM1138

Well, I think we'll find that Charlotte is a product of Lulu's frozen eggs and Valentin's evil DNA. I know it's unlikely, but that seems to be the direction they're pushing things.

The sad thing is, one day, they'll SORAS that innocent little girl into an adult. Cassadine blood will out, she'll turn to the Dark Side and maybe pull a Kylo Ren on Valentin and take over the Empire. (If the show lasts that long).

And, I'd wager that Julian's skeevy plan to get Alexis back will work. A year from now, she'll be explaining to the kids why she had to return to their sordid marriage. It's in her nature.

Can't figure out why Julian bombed his own car, though. Probably a plan to implicate Sonny, but that won't fly. Doesn't make sense.

Sonny should just man up about Nelle. It's only gonna get worse from here.

Nina, food isn't love. Don't turn Charlotte into BB-8.


----------



## Graymalkin

Could it be that Claudette was the surrogate carrying Charlotte (instead of Diana from Greece) -- which is why she worked so hard to hide from Valentin? And that Charlotte is actually Lulu and Stavros's biological child?

I'm pretty sure that Julian didn't come up with the idea of bombing his own car to frame Sonny. It was Oscar Jessup's idea, and Julian's doing his bidding.

Is Oscar going to turn out to be yet another Cassadine?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Could it be that Claudette was the surrogate carrying Charlotte (instead of Diana from Greece) -- which is why she worked so hard to hide from Valentin? And that Charlotte is actually Lulu and Stavros's biological child?


Yes! I keep forgetting about Stavro-sicle. I can't remember when he was last alive, but I guess they could make that timing work. Wow, if there's anything worse than Valentin being the sperm donor it would have to be Stavros as the baby daddy. (It's funny that Charlotte calls Valentin "papa" instead of daddy).



> I'm pretty sure that Julian didn't come up with the idea of bombing his own car to frame Sonny. It was Oscar Jessup's idea, and Julian's doing his bidding.
> 
> Is Oscar going to turn out to be yet another Cassadine?


I'm stumped with this one. The Cassadines usually only lash out at the Spencer clan. I think we'll know a lot more when Jessup's real identity is discovered.


----------



## Graymalkin

Well, there it is -- Charlotte is Lulu and Valentin's biological child. Why did Claudette go to such lengths to hide Charlotte from Valentin? And where is Claudette, anyway? I refuse to believe she's dead.

I'm still trying to figure out Nelle's end game. If it's blackmail, she's taking her sweet time leading up to it. Could be blackmail _and_ a desire to get revenge against Carly because she thinks Carly stole her kidney for Joss. (Of course, she's fixated on the wrong person, since it was Jax who made the arrangements without telling Carly.)


----------



## stellie93

This makes no sense to me. In the first place, I thought it was an embryo, not an egg. Guess I was wrong there. And why would Helena or whoever was in charge have Valentin as the father? Didn't they hate him? Didn't he hide from them? It's crazy--crazier than usual soap stuff.

Now Maxi is a true friend. I wouldn't undergo even one of those exams unnecessarily for anybody, much less 2.


----------



## Graymalkin

Everything we've heard is that it's an embryo with Lulu's egg and Stavros's sperm, in which case Valentin can't be the father. Can't DNA tests tell the difference between a paternal match and a familial match?

Unless, of course, everything we've heard is wrong. And soaps are almost as bad as comics for retconning.


----------



## stellie93

Thanks--that's what I thought they had said.


----------



## JimSpence

Exactly what is the distance between Port Charles and Manhattan?
Is there a worm hole between them?



Graymalkin said:


> ...Can't DNA tests tell the difference between a paternal match and a familial match?...


This is what the battle for sole custody will determine. 
Valentin is only Charlotte's uncle.
I feel sorry for Charlotte.


----------



## Graymalkin

JimSpence said:


> Exactly what is the distance between Port Charles and Manhattan?
> Is there a worm hole between them?


They probably took Jack Bauer's SUV to get there.


----------



## RGM1138

Okay, I have a wild speculation. It's based on a couple of Anna's comments about Valentin: "There's something about his eyes." She knows something, but isn't sure what it is.

What if Valentin _is_ Stavrosicle, back from the dead, once again? He's had cosmetic surgery, built a new backstory and has returned to run the Cassadine empire once more. Admittedly, I don't remember enough of the show's history in order to work out all the details. But, I think this could be the major reveal at the end of all this.

That's my story and I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## Graymalkin

Given GH's history, that's not wild speculation at all, that's a sound conclusion.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Okay, I have a wild speculation. It's based on a couple of Anna's comments about Valentin: "There's something about his eyes." She knows something, but isn't sure what it is.
> 
> What if Valentin _is_ Stavrosicle, back from the dead, once again? He's had cosmetic surgery, built a new backstory and has returned to run the Cassadine empire once more. Admittedly, I don't remember enough of the show's history in order to work out all the details. But, I think this could be the major reveal at the end of all this.
> 
> That's my story and I'm stickin' to it.


Your ideas are intriguing to me and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## JimSpence

Before we go too much further, we need a proper DNA test!!!

And be prepared for the return of Helena!


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Your ideas are intriguing to me and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## Crobinzine

JimSpence said:


> Before we go too much further, we need a proper DNA test!!!
> 
> And be prepared for the return of Helena!


Maybe Helena's brain has been implanted in Charlotte! ;-)


----------



## Graymalkin

If we can believe Valentin (and while he's been cryptic about some things, I don't think he's ever lied flat out), Stavros was, in fact, sterile, so Helena used Diana to seduce Valentin and get his sperm to make the embryo from Lulu's egg. All righty, then. It's a stretch to believe that Claudette actually became attached to a child she was merely the surrogate for, and went to such lengths to hide her from Valentin, but whatever.

Now we know for sure that Nelle's father is alive. I guess he sent her to Port Charles to get money out of Sonny, but Nelle's really after revenge. Poor Michael.

I think Franco's brain tumor is back. I _know_ Nina is nuts. Valentin may rue the day he hooked up with her.


----------



## Johncv

In the meantime this bit of info pop up today: Morgan return to GH. 

'General Hospital' Spoilers: Bryan Craig Tweets Morgan's Return to GH? | Celeb Dirty Laundry


----------



## JimSpence

Tell Carly already and have it out between Carly and Nelle. Then Nelle will have to admit that nothing happened with Sonny. But, that would undermine her ulterior motive.

I still think Elizabeth will be the cure for Hayden.


----------



## Graymalkin

At least now it's clear what Nelle's after -- revenge on Carly for stealing her kidney. (Of course, it was Jax who paid for the kidney, without Carly's knowledge, but Nelle doesn't know that.) Not sure what Nelle's dad is demanding, though.

I'm hoping Roxy holds the cure for Finn and Hayden.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> At least now it's clear what Nelle's after -- revenge on Carly for stealing her kidney. (Of course, it was Jax who paid for the kidney, without Carly's knowledge, but Nelle doesn't know that.) Not sure what Nelle's dad is demanding, though.


She appeared reluctant to set up Sonny like she did. But, she also doesn't like Carly.



> I'm hoping Roxy holds the cure for Finn and Hayden.


I was just thinking that myself. Why else would they bring that thing on the show? Service animal seems pretty thin, without some other ultimate
plan for it.


----------



## Graymalkin

Does anyone know of any GH character from way back with an Asian background or history of adventures in Asia? Given that the mysterious new foe watching Jason and Curtis on the monitor was wearing rich red Chinese brocade.

Eventually Charlotte's going to end up at that same high-security Swiss boarding school as Spencer, isn't she? Then they'll go through SORAS and come back in two years as 17-year-olds with raging hormones.


----------



## TonyD79

There was a whole period of time where a lot of intrigue revolved around them"Asian quarter" but I can't think of anyone in particular.


----------



## stellie93

Jason and Sam got married at a Chinese restaurant, didn't they? But they were nice people, so no connection. 
When I saw the red thing on the person in the back my first thought was that it looked like something Helena would wear. Hopefully not. 

Today's episode was listed as a new one, but was a rerun from Halloween in the Cleveland area. Anyone else get the new one?


----------



## RGM1138

Yes, the Friday episode was an "encore presentation." Probably because they knew there would be a live presser from potus within the hour. A graphic at the beginning of the show stated that the Friday ep would be rescheduled for Monday.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> Yes, the Friday episode was an "encore presentation." Probably because they knew there would be a live presser from potus within the hour. A graphic at the beginning of the show stated that the Friday ep would be rescheduled for Monday.


Do I have to force Tivo to record it?


----------



## Graymalkin

Check your TiVo's To Do List. My TiVo Roamio has Monday's episode of GH listed.


----------



## TonyD79

I have mine set to everything so it always records.


----------



## Graymalkin

So how likely is it that Hayden will be cured -- but Finn will collapse before he can make a dose for himself? I'd say it's inevitable.

I thought for sure that Lulu was going to interrupt Kevin and Laura's big kiss. But nope, they get to do a nice long smooch. D'awww!

Franco couldn't have picked a worse moment to let his conscience get the better of him.

Impetuous Lulu's getting way ahead of herself with a custody fight for Charlotte. If I hadn't seen Valentin do the whole villain bit at Cassadine Island, I'd almost be rooting for him.


----------



## allan

Graymalkin said:


> Impetuous Lulu's getting way ahead of herself with a custody fight for Charlotte. If I hadn't seen Valentin do the whole villain bit at Cassadine Island, I'd almost be rooting for him.


^This! She's in the process of making a big mistake.


----------



## Graymalkin

Looks like Franco's tumor is baaaaack....


----------



## Crobinzine

So there was a Chinese gang ruling Port Charles "10 years ago", before Sonny took over! Must be TV soap opera time. Sonny's been the head mob boss for about 20 years or so. I remember the "Asian quarter" storyline from when Frisco was a PCPD cop, in the middle 80's. What Is The Asian Quarter? - ABC Soaps In Depth


----------



## stellie93

I hope I didn't miss anything by ff'ing through the scenes with Franco in the cage talking to various people who weren't there. I hate those kinds of scenes.

Lulu quickly forgot her advice--if it's something Luke would do--stop.

So Anna's memory was wiped at some point in the past when dealing with Cassadine?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Looks like Franco's tumor is baaaaack....


Nah, he's just a bad seed, like I always said. Afterall, Heather _is _his mother.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> Nah, he's just a bad seed, like I always said. Afterall, Heather _is _his mother.


And Scott Baldwin is his father


----------



## stellie93

So when Heather told him to leave it to her? Is she still able to get out of there and kill someone? I thought they had her locked down better now. 
I doubt if Franco killed him, so who else could it have been?


----------



## Graymalkin

Maybe Kiki? I'm not entirely sure that was Dillon she was speaking with on the phone. (Script writers like to pull that trick sometimes.) So she went to meet Tom Baker, he tried to rape her, and she killed him.

Or perhaps Ava. We don't know where she is at the moment.


----------



## stellie93

How about Elizabeth and Jason's kid--the one who was held by Helena and no one knows what she did to him. He loves Franco, so he probably overheard something and went after Baker. Don't know how he got away from whoever was watching him tho.....


----------



## JimSpence

Charlotte is going to need years of psychiatric care.


----------



## RGM1138

Johncv said:


> And Scott Baldwin is his father


Yes, _the _Prince of Darkness.


----------



## JimSpence

So what's with the baby rattle with Carly's name? 
One more clue as to what's Nelle up to!


----------



## Graymalkin

Could Nelle be Carly's daughter?


----------



## RGM1138

In this soap, _anything _is possible.

I think that "reincarnation" may be a big clue to the new(?) big bad in town.

Although, it could be Helena, because she wears those type of clothes, but she would never be so gauche as to wear them more than once. Or, live on top of a run down pawn shop.

I hope they move the story behind the connection between Anna and Valentin right along. I don't want to wait 6 months to find out.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Could Nelle be Carly's daughter?


I supposed that before. Now I am thinking sister.


----------



## JimSpence

That actually makes some sense.
If true, then we need a bit more back story on Bobbie.


----------



## Graymalkin

This is what Wikipedia has for Carly's back story:

According to her backstory, the character was scripted as being born on November 5, 1973 in Jacksonville, Florida to the 16 year old prostitute Bobbie (Jacklyn Zeman) and immediately placed up for adoption because Bobbie could not care for her.[28][29] The child is adopted by Virginia (Lois Nettleton) and her husband Frank Benson in Pensacola, Florida as Caroline Leigh Benson.[30][31][32] Frank eventually walks out on his family and Virginia works so much that Caroline barely has a chance to develop a relationship with her. According to Brown, Virginia is always a bit cold and bitter toward Caroline. In her teen years, Caroline becomes best friends with Charlotte "Carly" Roberts (Kari Wührer). Carly's father Dan Roberts seduces the young Caroline destroying Carly's family and the girls friendship. Caroline then loses Carly who is presumably killed in a car crash.[27]

Don't really see any room for a _sister_, unless Bobbie gave up yet another child for adoption. She conceivably could be Carly Roberts' daughter, given that Carly's death is only presumed -- but then how did she manage to get Caroline's rattle?


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> This is what Wikipedia has for Carly's back story:
> 
> According to her backstory, the character was scripted as being born on November 5, 1973 in Jacksonville, Florida to the 16 year old prostitute Bobbie (Jacklyn Zeman) and immediately placed up for adoption because Bobbie could not care for her.[28][29] The child is adopted by Virginia (Lois Nettleton) and her husband Frank Benson in Pensacola, Florida as Caroline Leigh Benson.[30][31][32] Frank eventually walks out on his family and Virginia works so much that Caroline barely has a chance to develop a relationship with her. According to Brown, Virginia is always a bit cold and bitter toward Caroline. In her teen years, Caroline becomes best friends with Charlotte "Carly" Roberts (Kari Wührer). Carly's father Dan Roberts seduces the young Caroline destroying Carly's family and the girls friendship. Caroline then loses Carly who is presumably killed in a car crash.[27]
> 
> Don't really see any room for a _sister_, unless Bobbie gave up yet another child for adoption. She conceivably could be Carly Roberts' daughter, given that Carly's death is only presumed -- but then how did she manage to get Caroline's rattle?


You are looking at a real time line. And yet Sonny said the Asian gangs were in charge 10 years ago. Hahaha.


----------



## RGM1138

Maybe Jasper Jacks is back. Or, whatever his lastest incarnation is.


----------



## Graymalkin

Valentin and Nina getting married. Who didn't see that coming? It was inevitable.


----------



## stellie93

So we have no idea who Carly's biological father is? I wonder if there's some connection to Bobby, since they keep bringing up how much she hates her. It would be logical to assume a biological connection since her kidney was a match. (I just used the word logical about a soap. duh.)

Not sure how awesome Niina will look in court--does Valentin know all the stuff she's done?


----------



## RGM1138

Wait a minute. Two spoiled, rich kids are taking a _bus _from New York to LA!?! Yeah, that'll only take two weeks. I'd bet real money that the bus rolls off an ice covered road and down a mountain.

Maybe Dillon and Kiki are riding into the sunset together. They really aren't that germane to the story anymore, are they?


----------



## Johncv

Graymalkin said:


> This is what Wikipedia has for Carly's back story:
> 
> According to her backstory, the character was scripted as being born on November 5, 1973 in Jacksonville, Florida to the 16 year old prostitute Bobbie (Jacklyn Zeman) and immediately placed up for adoption because Bobbie could not care for her.[28][29] The child is adopted by Virginia (Lois Nettleton) and her husband Frank Benson in Pensacola, Florida as Caroline Leigh Benson.[30][31][32] Frank eventually walks out on his family and Virginia works so much that Caroline barely has a chance to develop a relationship with her. According to Brown, Virginia is always a bit cold and bitter toward Caroline. In her teen years, Caroline becomes best friends with Charlotte "Carly" Roberts (Kari Wührer). Carly's father Dan Roberts seduces the young Caroline destroying Carly's family and the girls friendship. Caroline then loses Carly who is presumably killed in a car crash.[27]
> 
> Don't really see any room for a _sister_, unless Bobbie gave up yet another child for adoption. She conceivably could be Carly Roberts' daughter, given that Carly's death is only presumed -- but then how did she manage to get Caroline's rattle?


I don't see how this connect to Jax, because he seem to be the one that did not want Carly and Nelle to meet. I thinking that Nelle could be Jax's daughter. Which would explain why the kidney was a mach. The letter(s) Nelle keep looking at are sign "your father".


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Wait a minute. Two spoiled, rich kids are taking a _bus _from New York to LA!?! Yeah, that'll only take two weeks. I'd bet real money that the bus rolls off an ice covered road and down a mountain.
> 
> Maybe Dillon and Kiki are riding into the sunset together. They really aren't that germane to the story anymore, are they?


Dillon isn't really spoiled. And Kiki isn't really rich.


----------



## JimSpence

Is Nina and Valentin's wedding valid?
I didn't see any witnesses.


----------



## Graymalkin

He got the wedding license from a friendly judge. The same judge can provide a waiver so that they could get married on the spot.

In the real world, New York State _does_ require a witness. But this is not the real world, it's Soap World. Valentin seems to be able to break laws with impunity--unlike poor Nathan, who's still married to Claudette.


----------



## TonyD79

So, Jax had to fly off because his mother was sick. Just saw on twitter that the actress died Monday.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Dillon isn't really spoiled. And Kiki isn't really rich.


Yeah, you're probably right. They're both just annoying as hell.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Yeah, you're probably right. They're both just annoying as hell.


Dillon often is. Kiki always is. Dillon can have his moments but they are trying too hard to make him fit with someone. Anyone. It takes what was a grounded character for years and makes him a mess.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Dillon often is. Kiki always is. Dillon can have his moments but they are trying too hard to make him fit with someone. Anyone. It takes what was a grounded character for years and makes him a mess.


Thinking back, I did like the previous actors who played Dillon and Kiki. The current ones don't seem to have the same gravitas.


----------



## Crobinzine

stellie93 said:


> So we have no idea who Carly's biological father is? I wonder if there's some connection to Bobby, since they keep bringing up how much she hates her. It would be logical to assume a biological connection since her kidney was a match. (I just used the word logical about a soap. duh.)
> 
> Not sure how awesome Niina will look in court--does Valentin know all the stuff she's done?


Carly's father was on about 13 years ago. From Wikipedia: Carly awakens an in the spring of 2004 meets her biological father John Durant (Corbin Bernsen) who is looking to send both Sonny and Alcazar to prison.

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## RGM1138

Crobinzine said:


> Carly's father was on about 13 years ago. From Wikipedia: Carly awakens an in the spring of 2004 meets her biological father John Durant (Corbin Bernsen) who is looking to send both Sonny and Alcazar to prison.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


Wow, I remember that. Has it been that long? IIRC, Durant died as the result of a gunfight with someone. I remember him coiled up on the floor and bloody. But, it seems like they never actually pronounced him dead.

But, death is a mere trifle on GH.


----------



## RGM1138

OMG, I was laughing my butt off when Alexis had that flashback revelation. I've been saying that something big would have to happen to affect her drinking. And, apparently it has.

Now, I don't know if they'll try to play it off as a drunken accident, self-defense, if she'll try to hide it or what. But, it's gonna be pretty damn hard to get your law license back while you're also being defended for a _murder charge_, Alexis!


----------



## RGM1138

Well. Meet the new boss. Same as the old boss. Looks like the writers are leading us to believe that the queen of the undead has returned. It's certainly a possibility that Helena is back.

But, I was trying to think of any other women who might be in the mood to knock off Sonny and take over his turf. What's up with Skye lately? I don't remember how we left things with her. She was always a money grubber.

And then, right after the reveal that the new boss is a woman, Ava comes walking into the room, (wearing red), and I jumped up in my seat. Could it be!?! Are the scribes teasing us that the new Godmother in town is the mother of all muthas? Well, highly unlikely, but it's a transient thought that ran through my fevered brain.

Anna, will you please open that damn door!?!

Alexis is about to be up Schitt's Creek without an oar. Couldn't happen to a more deserving person.


----------



## TonyD79

Its all a tease. I saw the likely woman in red at the grocery store checkout. A returning character with ties to Julian and Ava.


----------



## JimSpence

Which magazine did you see at the checkout counter? 
Soap Opera Digest has this report.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Which magazine did you see at the checkout counter?
> Soap Opera Digest has this report.


----------



## JimSpence

I wonder if ABC will repeat today's episode because of the preemption due to the shooting at Ft. Lauderdale airport?


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> I wonder if ABC will repeat today's episode because of the preemption due to the shooting at Ft. Lauderdale airport?


Considering that none of Friday's ep aired, at least in the east, I would put money on them rescheduling it for Monday.


----------



## RGM1138

As for the new big bad:



Spoiler



When I saw the teaser for Friday's ep, and "Big Red" slammed the table, you could tell it was the hand of a younger woman. Thereby undermining my whole theory abount Helena coming back from the dead.

I didn't realize they would be bringing back someone who hasn't been there in decades, and who I wouldn't remember even if they did show her face. But, story-wise, it makes sense.


----------



## Graymalkin

ABC's General Hospital web site says Friday's episode will be aired Monday.


----------



## JimSpence

So, the show runners are trying to get us to believe that Ava is the one behind the door.

I think the fire was set to destroy evidence and not necessarily to kill Jason and Curtis.
They just happened to be in that room.

And who really killed Tom? Are we really supposed to believe that Alexis did the deed?
Who wiped the knife clean? I doubt Alexis, in her current state, would have the foresight to do it?


----------



## stellie93

Maybe Elizabeth put on a disguise, went to that bar and killed him. 

So the dress Ava was wearing was similar to the lady in the room? I'm sure it wasn't her--she acted like she had no clue even when she was alone in her apartment. Of course, Morgan would still be alive if she hadn't switched his meds. I'd almost forgotten about that. And maybe Julian would be dead. :up:


----------



## JimSpence

Poor Franco!


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> [Snipped]
> 
> And who really killed Tom? Are we really supposed to believe that Alexis did the deed?
> Who wiped the knife clean? I doubt Alexis, in her current state, would have the foresight to do it?


I was thinking, that when Tom's brother went to the hospital and was vehemently accusing Franco, maybe he killed his brother himself. I have no idea what his motive would be, but it gets the regular cast off the hook.

But, in any case, this ought to be enough to get Alexis to see the error of her ways and get treatment. I doubt it though because of her smug arrogance. Personally, I'd like to see her serve a little time in the big house.


----------



## Graymalkin

Alexis did take a first step by going to the AA meeting _at General Hospital._ (I would've chosen a meeting someplace else -- _anywhere else.)_ And naturally Elizabeth is there, sees Alexis, and figures it out. And just as naturally she'll slip and let Julian know she knows, so she'll be next on his hit list.

So what is the deal with Hamilton, anyway? Why isn't he manufacturing more Roxie DNA serum to cure himself?


----------



## stellie93

I thought he did cure himself, but he's still addicted to the drug he was taking. He needs to join Alexis in AA. Or maybe I'm wrong. They didn't say much about his cure.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> I thought he did cure himself, but he's still addicted to the drug he was taking. He needs to join Alexis in AA. Or maybe I'm wrong. They didn't say much about his cure.


I think you're right. I don't know if he's cured or not, but the last time I saw him shoot up, he definitely looked he was in the throes of an addiction, not trying to cure himself.
You'd think he has plenty of incentive to try and beat it. But, Liz did mention that it was a highly addictive drug. 
And you know how GH loves to always have somebody addicted to something.


----------



## JimSpence

It's a good thing that Maxi left. If she and Nathan did get married, he would be a bigomist as Claudett isn't dead.
Of course, Maxi may get tracked down.

I think Finn only had enough to cure Hayden. He needs to make more to cure himself


----------



## stellie93

Hayden must think he's cured, or he wouldn't have to hide his injections from her. Maybe he told her he was so she wouldn't worry???


----------



## Graymalkin

They got some other dude to play Spinelli today. Wikipedia says the actor is Blake Berris. He looks about a foot taller than Bradford Anderson.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> They got some other dude to play Spinelli today. Wikipedia says the actor is Blake Berris. He looks about a foot taller than Bradford Anderson.


Yeah, I read about that several weeks ago. Apparently, Anderson had previous commitments. I think he's supposed to return in the future.


----------



## Graymalkin

That's the Dragon Lady's way of keeping Julian in line? Kidnap Leo, a character who hasn't been on screen since I don't know when? (Probably before I started watching the show regularly last summer.)

Also, do Olivia, Ned, and Leo live in a Metro Court suite? If not, why send the kidnapper, who's posing as a waiter there for an imminent function, to grab Leo?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> That's the Dragon Lady's way of keeping Julian in line? Kidnap Leo, a character who hasn't been on screen since I don't know when? (Probably before I started watching the show regularly last summer.


Actually, that is a favorite MO for kidnappers, take the most vulnerable and one least likely to resist. Also, victims will usually move faster to retrieve a child, or come up with the ransom, than for a healthy adult. That doesn't always work out, but it is part of the logic.


----------



## Graymalkin

Maxi and Nathan finally tie the knot! And that's what Kirsten Storms looked like back then? Somewhat rounder face?

So no kidnapping intended -- just an "accidental" poisoning. Diabolical. Who can prove a crime's been committed?

And now we've seen the Dragon Lady, who looks remarkably like Nancy Grace. (Or maybe not -- I haven't actually seen Nancy Grace in action all that much.)


----------



## stellie93

I hope the real Spinelli comes back--couldn't they have found someone who looked even a little like him?

Today Julian kept promising to tell all, and then about halfway through my power went out. Did we actually see the mystery woman? Do we know who she is?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Maxi and Nathan finally tie the knot! And that's what Kirsten Storms looked like back then? Somewhat rounder face?


I've thought that since the last time she came back, she really hasn't looked healthy. And looks like she's in pain a lot.


----------



## Graymalkin

stellie93 said:


> I hope the real Spinelli comes back--couldn't they have found someone who looked even a little like him?
> 
> Today Julian kept promising to tell all, and then about halfway through my power went out. Did we actually see the mystery woman? Do we know who she is?


Yes, we actually got to see the Dragon Lady. No name given, but she said she and Julian are family.


----------



## RGM1138

Just to be safe:



Spoiler



Okay, the new big bad is Julian's sister, Olivia. She was apparently killed in 1990, but as we know, that means nothing on soaps. And now she's back to raise hell in Port Chuck.



Also, rumor has it that a big development might be disclosed as Anna discovers more about Julian. PC won't be the same again.


----------



## allan

stellie93 said:


> I hope the real Spinelli comes back--couldn't they have found someone who looked even a little like him?
> 
> Today Julian kept promising to tell all, and then about halfway through my power went out. Did we actually see the mystery woman? Do we know who she is?


Totally agree on Spinelli. I just can't see that guy as Spinelli!


----------



## JimSpence

Well, the Obama presser has done us in again.


----------



## Graymalkin

They're doing a re-run of the episode where Lulu and Dante get married. The new episode scheduled for today will be aired tomorrow. And because Friday is the Inauguration, the episode originally scheduled for tomorrow will be aired Monday.


----------



## Graymalkin

RGM1138 said:


> Rumor has it that a big development might be disclosed as Anna discovers more about Julian. PC won't be the same again.


Um, I think you mean _Valentin._ If anybody discovers more about Julian, it's going to be Jason and Curtis. 

Educated guess in spoiler mode:


Spoiler



If it turns out that Valentin raped Anna and is Robin's actual biological father, I'm going to be _really_ annoyed.


----------



## allan

Graymalkin said:


> They're doing a re-run of the episode where Lulu and Dante get married. The new episode scheduled for today will be aired tomorrow. And because Friday is the Inauguration, the episode originally scheduled for tomorrow will be aired Monday.


My head hurts!


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Um, I think you mean _Valentin._ If anybody discovers more about Julian, it's going to be Jason and Curtis.
> 
> Educated guess in spoiler mode:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> If it turns out that Valentin raped Anna and is Robin's actual biological father, I'm going to be _really_ annoyed.


Yes, you're correct, it is Valentin. But, I think the eventual reveal will surprise _everybody_.


----------



## JimSpence

Definitely a bad choice for Spinelli's stand in.
Is the wedding valid?

So what is Julian going to do now?
So the lady in red is Julian's sister!!
How long will it be before her identity is revealed to everyone else?

Big spoilers here


----------



## Graymalkin

Those are some mighty big spoilers!

Also a heck of a reveal about Valentin and Anna. And a more violent fight between Valentin and Griffin than I had expected.


----------



## RGM1138

Did they run a new episode today (Thursday)? My TiVo died so I'm using my DirecTV in the mean time. It said it didn't record the episode because of a "programming update".


----------



## JimSpence

The episode is available on the ABC web site and DirecTV On Demand.
Currently being downloaded.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Definitely a bad choice for Spinelli's stand in.
> Is the wedding valid?
> 
> So what is Julian going to do now?
> So the lady in red is Julian's sister!!
> How long will it be before her identity is revealed to everyone else?
> 
> Big spoilers here


That site is pretty hit and miss.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> The episode is available on the ABC web site and DirecTV On Demand.
> Currently being downloaded.


Yeah, I d/l the ep from DIRECTV. Ugh, I forgot that you can't ff through an on demand show. Man, is this a giant PITA.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, all is revealed. 

Geez, just what Port Chuckles needs, another bat-sh*t crazy psycho queen. Don't they have enough? And, she's no Helena. 

Just like I thought with Alexis. She doesn't want to know the truth. She just wants to throw Franco under the bus. I cannot stand her. 

Man, I can see why Valentin stutters. Paid all that money for cosmetic surgery and still looks like he was beaten with an ugly stick. 

Way to go, Lulu. Little Charlotte will be therapy before she's 10. 

David Hasselhoff. Indeed.


----------



## JimSpence

I so wanted Alexis to smash that cooking sherry bottle over Ava's head.

I wonder how Ava will react when she finds out her sister is alive?

Poor Charlotte. She thinks that her father killed her mother.

Any further word on Nikolas? Or Morgan for that matter!!!


----------



## JimSpence

So, I guess I'll have to watch the first 25 minutes of today's episode on line due to the press conference. It's time like these I wish I still had DNS.


----------



## Graymalkin

That's odd. My local station, WABC-NY, didn't broadcast the press conference. I got the full episode.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> That's odd. My local station, WABC-NY, didn't broadcast the press conference. I got the full episode.


That's because your channel is one of the last to still show GH at 3 pm. Most everyone else has moved to 2. For a while last year, I had both 2 (D.C.) and 3 (Baltimore).


----------



## Graymalkin

So Alexis came completely clean to Sam. I didn't expect that to happen for another month or so.


----------



## Graymalkin

Sam finds Franco! Whew!

And now we know who killed Tom Baker. (Hint: It wasn't Alexis.) Watch out, Elizabeth!

Hayden's making a big mistake allowing Nurse Amy to befriend her.

I wasn't aware of Brad's history on GH, so this opportunistic side of him is new to me.

Still waiting to see what Nelle's endgame is supposed to be. And what Olivia the Dragon Lady is going to do next.


----------



## RGM1138

Wow, Tracy being civil, _kind _to Jason? That's almost more unbelievable than Franco getting knocked out by an empty cardboard box. 

Or, how clueless the Scooby Doo team is.


----------



## RGM1138

Hey, one of my speculations actually came true, vis-à-vis Tom Baker's killer. Although, at the time, I didn't see a rational motive. 

Do we really need yet another annoying character like Amy? "Gee, people don't like me." Well, no $h*t! 

Did anyone else catch that evil smirk on Valentin's face after Nina left him in the park? That skeevy weasel is up to no good, I tell ya. 

And, how long before the Krazee baby poacher finds a reason to off Valentin so she can raise Charlotte herself?


----------



## Graymalkin

I was not expecting Tom Baker's brother being his killer, but I'm glad that storyline is over and Franco and Alexis are legitimately off the hook.

Yeah, Lulu keeps shooting herself in the foot. I would have serious doubts about awarding her full custody. I'm almost feeling sympathetic toward Valentin. _ALMOST._

I knew one second into that argument between Jason and Sonny that it was a set-up for Julian's benefit. Still waiting for the Dragon Lady to make her next move.

Nelle definitely is related in some way to Carly, but I'm still not exactly sure how. Did Carly ever have a baby and give it up for adoption? Is Michael sweet on his half-sister? Ewww.


----------



## JimSpence

That house that Baker's brother was at certainly looked familiar.
Was it Luke's family house?

Was there more to Anna and Valentin's friendship (?) at the WSB? I hope not!

It looks like the Nelle storyline is going to heat up a bit.
At least the parentage part. But, her relationship with Sonny is still out there.


----------



## RGM1138

I'm so over Nelle and her whiny crap. Get it over with already. 

There are some speculations out on the dark web that Julian may have fathered a well known GH character. It would be a shocker. 

I'm afraid that now we see the Dragon Lady, she's nowhere near as intimidating as Helena was. She's just kind of sad. And crazy.


----------



## JimSpence

Alexis will go crazy once she finds out her sponsor's real name.


----------



## stellie93

JimSpence said:


> That house that Baker's brother was at certainly looked familiar.
> Was it Luke's family house?


I thought it looked pretty much exactly the same too, but I assume they're just using some old scenery.

I'm really tired of Liz and Franco. I can't see one good quality about him, even putting crazy serial killer aside. He's not cute and he's weird. The only thing she could see in him is that he worships her. And she's that egotistical. Lots of FF'ing.

So Carly's adoptive father is Nell's father??? Or am I confused? And why would the fact that he ran off and left Carly give Nell reason to hate her???? I agree--get on with it.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> So Carly's adoptive father is Nell's father??? Or am I confused? And why would the fact that he ran off and left Carly give Nell reason to hate her???? I agree--get on with it.


Because Carly has made a "good" life for herself, and Nelle thinks that's the reason that her own life is so bad. It's not logical, but it's how she justifies her hatred of Carly. There's a term for it but I forget what.

And I agree about Liz and Franco. He may be "cured" but he's still a weirdo with no clue about how to live in civilized society. And his mother is a homicidal whack job.


----------



## TonyD79

But at least an all-in homicidal whack job. Too often they soften the character to keep it on. Heather has been full out nuts for decades.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> But at least an all-in homicidal whack job. Too often they soften the character to keep it on. Heather has been full out nuts for decades.


True enough. And compare her to Julian's sister. She seems less like a killer and more of an overwrought Duke Lavery fan gurl.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> True enough. And compare her to Julian's sister. She seems less like a killer and more of an overwrought Duke Lavery fan gurl.


I don't remember a lot about Olivia Jerome. She was one of those bad. It not bad guys if I remember. More revenge seeking that evil or nuts. Wasn't a time I watched GH religiously.


----------



## stellie93

I wonder how that works at AA? So everyone is anonymous--how do you know your sponsor isn't an axe murderer or something? Does the organization do background checks? Poor Alexis is confiding in someone who would rather kill her than look at her. But since I hate Alexis, I don't care.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> I don't remember a lot about Olivia Jerome. She was one of those bad. It not bad guys if I remember. More revenge seeking that evil or nuts. Wasn't a time I watched GH religiously.


I didn't know her storyline at all. I guess I wasn't watching from about 1985 through the early 90s or so. I missed most of Robin as a child, is one frame of reference I use.

When Olivia Jerome (OJ) opened up that cabinet with all the kidnapper cutouts of her and Duke, her backstory immediately came into focus. But, she strikes me a lightweight and not a believable threat like Helena was.


----------



## TonyD79

To be fair, there is only one Helena. Geez. She started as Liz Taylor!


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> To be fair, there is only one Helena. Geez. She started as Liz Taylor!


Yes, but I'm thinking specifically about Constance Towers' Helena. She brought gravitas, a certain essence to the role. She could make me believe that she was capable of anything. I never caught her acting.

Much like Javier Bardem in No Country For Old Men. Or, Robin Mattson's Heather. I believe that she could crawl her way out of a grave. And cut your throat for a BLT.


----------



## aadam101

Off topic but I know some folks watched all of the ABC soaps back in the day. Hallmark Channel aired an AMC reunion the other day. It's on Youtube.

I also read Nora from OLTL is joining GH. Why can't they bring in someone from Pine Valley? They have had several people from Llanview and not one from Pine Valley? I was always an AMC fan and loosely followed OLTL and GH but my heart was always with AMC. I would watch GH if they brought in a PV character or two. I would prefer David Hayward since he was married to Anna it wouldn't be much of stretch to have him there. I realize the actor is on another soap currently....


----------



## JimSpence

If there are staff cuts to be made, I vote Amy to be at the top of the list.

I speculate that Sonny will bailout GH.

Nelle is continuing to be devious.


----------



## Graymalkin

Amy will be the last one fired because she has the lowest salary.

Duplicitous Nell is duplicitous.

They're going to blame Ava for Morgan's death -- and she is responsible, just not in the way they think she is.

Are they really unaware that Julian and Ava had another sister at one time?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> [Snipped]
> Are they really unaware that Julian and Ava had another sister at one time?


Well, you're talking about a town where people come back from the dead alla time, mysterious coincidences are commonplace, people travel to other cities, countries even, in the blink of an eye. Children sometimes age at an alarming rate.

Why, hell, there was one feller who held the world hostage with an infernal weather machine. And there was a dark time, (that no one ever speaks of), where devils, angels, witches, ghosts and even a vampyre rock band walked the streets of Port Charles, with nary so much as a sideways glance from the town folk. Kinda of like the Enterprise crew in ancient San Francisco.

So, yes, the self-involved people of the little town of Port Chuckles have totally forgotten about a minor character who supposedly died over 30 years ago.


----------



## TonyD79

And she has the same name as another character which means she never existed.


----------



## Graymalkin

True, true. I keep forgetting, this is SoapWorld. Where the impossible and utterly ludicrous are commonplace.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> True, true. I keep forgetting, this is SoapWorld. Where the impossible and utterly ludicrous are commonplace.


Now you got it.


----------



## Graymalkin

Anytime two people try to have a secret conversation, the worst possible third party will surprise them -- but hear just enough to put the worst possible interpretation on what was said.

Also, if someone is about to reveal something shocking or life-changing, they always vaguecast for at least five minutes. No one ever comes straight out and say what's actually important. But their dithering is remarkably eloquent. IRL, people just go "uh" and "ahem" and "er" and clear their throats a lot before spitting it out.


----------



## RGM1138

So true. The pregnant pauses after a direct question always tweak me the most


----------



## allan

Graymalkin said:


> Anytime two people try to have a secret conversation, the worst possible third party will surprise them -- but hear just enough to put the worst possible interpretation on what was said.


What gets me is, why do people keep talking about their most damaging secrets in the most public places? Even if they don't realize that above third party is at that place until s/he pops up behind them, that seems like a pretty bad idea.


----------



## JimSpence

Great! The nurses strike will get in the way of the other more important story lines. 

How long are we going to have to wait before sister Olivia is found out?


----------



## stellie93

This whole firing nurses thing is crazy. I doubt very much that the hospital can survive with a third of them gone. And surely it would go by seniority--Liz and Bobby and Epiphany would be safe. Amy would be gone. :up:


----------



## RGM1138

It feels like the show is in filler mode until the next sweeps period. 

Ava should really be careful about spilling that story on Sonny. Even though she's not guilty with the bomb, there's still Connie's murder and the pill switching that she's on the hook for. 

Even if Sonny did go to jail, he'd call Brick and his ESPN buddies to put a hit on Ava. 

Why would you turn a hospital into condos? It would cost millions to refit. What would you put in the morgue, a spa? 

Nina should watch her back. She's 'bout to to lose her man and the daughter she's trying to steal. 

I hope there'll be a spectacular end to Liv. Unfortunately, she'll probably do a lot of damage first. Maybe she'll fall down an elevator shaft at GH. If it's good enough for Dr. Drake Remoray, its good enough for the dragon lady. 

There must be another time portal between the gallery and Sonny's place. He made it back there in one 3:47 commercial break.


----------



## Graymalkin

Sonny obviously is driving Jack Bauer's old SUV.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, crap, ABC. What are we supposed to do with half an episode?


----------



## Graymalkin

Sure is awfully convenient for Olivia that Anna has one of her blinding migraines when they run into each other. I'm surprised Olivia didn't stab Anna right then and there -- but then, this is SoapWorld, so I'm not the least bit surprised.

Good thing Sonny, and not Carly, found the bra that Nelle planted in their bed.


----------



## stellie93

So is Anna the only person in Port Charles who knows what Liv looks like and who she is? I assume Ava would recognize her and be quick to turn her in--of course she's in jail now. Did Liv use Ava's voice on that recording somehow? And who was the guy Anna was talking to after the press conference break? 

Poor Sonny--what can he do now? Maybe Nelle will meet with an unfortunate accident?


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Well, crap, ABC. What are we supposed to do with half an episode?


Half?


----------



## Graymalkin

That guy was a WSB agent who was sent by Robert to talk with Anna. The actor looks awfully familiar, but I can't remember where I've seen him before.

A "to-kill list"? I thought that was called a "burn notice"?


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> So is Anna the only person in Port Charles who knows what Liv looks like and who she is? I assume Ava would recognize her and be quick to turn her in--of course she's in jail now. Did Liv use Ava's voice on that recording somehow? And who was the guy Anna was talking to after the press conference break?
> 
> Poor Sonny--what can he do now? Maybe Nelle will meet with an unfortunate accident?


Few people remember Liv. That was a long, long time ago. I am not sure Ava knew her as I think Ava was brought into the family later (she is a bastard daughter via Dellia). Lucy should know her. And Bobbi. Monica. The old timers. Felicia, maybe. Ned, perhaps. Of course, Robert and Luke, if they should show up. I don't think Tracy was in town at the time.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> That guy was a WSB agent who was sent by Robert to talk with Anna. The actor looks awfully familiar, but I can't remember where I've seen him before.
> 
> A "to-kill list"? I thought that was called a "burn notice"?


that iphone app. Built your To Kill list. Option to the To DO List app.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Half?


Yeah, ABC ran the Gump/Trudeau news conference, and the local affiliate carried it.

They cut in about 8 minutes into program and wrapped about 45 minutes in. I'm guessing not every station took the feed.


----------



## Graymalkin

Once again I am thankful that WABC-NY still airs GH at 3 p.m. instead of 2 p.m.


----------



## RGM1138

It's funny how that bra migrated from where Nelle plunged it, deep behind the mattress, near the box springs. When we saw it again, it had magically moved to the top of the bed. Kinda like a starfish.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Yeah, ABC ran the Gump/Trudeau news conference, and the local affiliate carried it.
> 
> They cut in about 8 minutes into program and wrapped about 45 minutes in. I'm guessing not every station took the feed.


That sucks. You can watch on ABC.com but can't skip commercials


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> That sucks. You can watch on ABC.com but can't skip commercials


Yeah, but I'm so spoiled.  I hate watching on my computer, and I can't get ABC.com on my tv. 
I could get the ep from ABC On Demand and watch it on my tv for 2 bucks (SD), but I have to wait until tomorrow before it's available.

Ah, well, 1st world problems.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Yeah, but I'm so spoiled.  I hate watching on my computer, and I can't get ABC.com on my tv.
> I could get the ep from ABC On Demand and watch it on my tv for 2 bucks (SD), but I have to wait until tomorrow before it's available.
> 
> Ah, well, 1st world problems.


One of the bennies of a Roku


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> One of the bennies of a Roku


That's definitely food for thought. I'll look into that. Thanks.


----------



## allan

Considering how often ABC preempts this, this show alone justifies my getting Hulu.


----------



## RGM1138

allan said:


> Considering how often ABC preempts this, this show alone justifies my getting Hulu.


Is GH available with the no commercials option?


----------



## allan

RGM1138 said:


> Is GH available with the no commercials option?


Yes. It's usually there when I get home from work.


----------



## RGM1138

allan said:


> Yes. It's usually there when I get home from work.


Cool. I hadn't considered Hulu before, but with the no commercials option and some of the series that were on Amazon have now moved there, it might be a good time to sign up.


----------



## TonyD79

Everything on Hulu is in the no commercial option. The shows they can't do "no commercials" on only have one at the start and one at the end. None in the middle.


----------



## Graymalkin

Looks like Sonny's got Nelle on the ropes -- so now would be a good time for Michael to interrupt them.

Boy, Amy's really bucking for a drop down the elevator shaft, isn't she?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Boy, Amy's really bucking for a drop down the elevator shaft, isn't she?


You like my idea, huh?


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Everything on Hulu is in the no commercial option. The shows they can't do "no commercials" on only have one at the start and one at the end. None in the middle.


That doesn't sound bad at all. No worse than the targeted ads before watching a YouTube video.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> That doesn't sound bad at all. No worse than the targeted ads before watching a YouTube video.


And it is only some of the shows. And the ads are pretty quick. 15 to 30 seconds at most.


----------



## TonyD79

And now back to GH. Why doesn't Julian talk to the po po? He can tip them off.


----------



## RGM1138

This whole Valentin/Anna backstory is starting to get really dumb. How is a WSB, (I assume something analogous to Interpol), field agent gonna sanction anybody's death? 

It looks Valentin is gonna be all over Anna now, like a puppy. And the ink was barely dry on his and Nina's wedding license.

The director really should have given the actors one more take when Valentin was lifting Anna from the floor. It took him a couple of tries and a kick to finally get her off the ground.

It was shortsighted of Nina to fire Max. Nina couldn't find her ass with both hands. But I read that Nathan (Ryan Paevey) will be off shooting a movie for a few weeks. So it makes sense him saying he would follow her to NYC for a job. 

I think Julian will have to come to Ava's aid at some point. I don't know why he's so afraid of Liz. I think if you dangle a shiny object in front of her, she'll keel over.


----------



## TonyD79

Paevy is going to play adali Stevenson ? in a movie about bogart and Bacall.


----------



## JimSpence

First of all Maxie needs to eat something. She doesn't look well!
Don't like the dark bangs.

WSB is the World Security Bureau. Soaps version of Interpol.
Are Anna's headaches and memory problems a result of WSB conditioning?
So that a memory causes the headache.


----------



## Graymalkin

How is the WSB not aware that Anna, one of their supposedly top agents, has amnesia and cannot remember essential parts of her career? I think this would be a matter of some concern. (But JimSpence's idea that her headaches are caused by deliberate WSB brainwashing is perfectly reasonable.)

Does Ava not know that she has a sister? Is she an illegitimate Jerome offspring who learned about Julian and the Jerome family long after Olivia disappeared from the scene?


----------



## TonyD79

Ava probably knows about Liv but Liv isn't supposed to Liv anymore. One of the more certified dead. But it is a soap so we just ignore that.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> First of all Maxie needs to eat something. She doesn't look well!
> Don't like the dark bangs.


 I've thought for a while now that she doesn't look well at all. Maybe she'll be getting some more time off with the new storyline. 


> WSB is





> the World Security Bureau. Soaps version of Interpol.
> Are Anna's headaches and memory problems a result of WSB conditioning?
> So that a memory causes the headache.


Well, I'd hate to think that an international police organization is that duplicitous. But, who knows?
Maybe, her condition is psychosomatic, caused by suppressed memories of things she did to Val. (Because of things he did to her).
I'm not a lawyer, I'm a doctor, dammit!

I think there are dark secrets yet to be unleashed.


----------



## TonyD79

The WSB has been both good guys and not so good guys over the years. It has had hidden bad guys but most of the not so good was "ends justifies the means" stuff.


----------



## JimSpence

So, the press conference pre-empted the first 20 minutes of GH.
This is a time when I wish I hadn't given up my DNS option.
Oh well, I guess I'll have to watch it on ABC.com.


----------



## RGM1138

Why can't he just go back to texting? 

And, OMG, what if Gump decides to do this every day?


----------



## JimSpence

I hope not, but if he does, then be done at 2pm!

Friday post: It took them long enough to come to the conclusion that ELQ should buy GH. 

Of course, Liv Jerome will be upset.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> Why can't he just go back to texting?
> 
> And, OMG, what if Gump decides to do this every day?


Take comfort in the fact that when Gurmpy's hundred days are over, The Blond Dictator's may be gone one way, or another.


----------



## Johncv

What the story with Anna, Liv, and Duke? The elevator shaft? This was before my time. I know I could Google it, just give the short version.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> Take comfort in the fact that when Gurmpy's hundred days are over, The Blond Dictator's may be gone one way, or another.


I'm pretty sure the quartermaines or ELQ owned the hospital before at some point.


----------



## Graymalkin

It's not ELQ that's going to buy GH, it's the Quartermain family. ELQ is a for-profit company and its board of directors would sell the hospital if it continues to lose money.

I have to confess that, of all the lovely women on GH, it's Olivia Falconeri who gets my motor running the fastest.


----------



## RGM1138

Johncv said:


> What the story with Anna, Liv, and Duke? The elevator shaft? This was before my time. I know I could Google it, just give the short version.


TonyD79 probably would be best to explain the earlier events with Anna, Liv and Duke. He's the Keeper of All Knowledge. 

If you're talking about the elevator shaft I referred to:


Spoiler



on Friends, Joey played the character of Dr. Drake Ramoray on Days of Our Lives. He bragged to a soap opera magazine writer that he made up most of his own dialog. The writers got pissed and killed off his character by having him walk into an open elevator shaft. Very funny episode.


(Just in case).


----------



## TonyD79

Olivia wanted Duke but he wanted to stay with a pregnant Anna. So Liv decided to kill him. She planned to trap him in......an elevator shaft!

But she got Anna instead and Anna lost the baby. The flashback we saw was Anna in the shaft. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Graymalkin

I thought the elevator shaft meme originally came from L.A. Law, when they wrote the hugely unpopular Rosalind Shays character (played by Diana Muldaur) off the show by dropping her down an elevator shaft. That was in March 1991.

How exactly do you _trap_ someone in an elevator shaft? The scene I saw was Olivia in the elevator car and Anna in the shaft on top of the car. Did I see that correctly?


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> I thought the elevator shaft meme originally came from L.A. Law, when they wrote the hugely unpopular Rosalind Shays character (played by Diana Muldaur) off the show by dropping her down an elevator shaft. That was in March 1991.
> 
> How exactly do you _trap_ someone in an elevator shaft? The scene I saw was Olivia in the elevator car and Anna in the shaft on top of the car. Did I see that correctly?


Memory is fuzzy but yes, I think so. I was only casually watching then. How? I don't remember at all.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, I didn't know that polycythemia vera was an actual condition until they ran the PSA at the end. It's funny, when they were describing the treatments, I said "It sounds like blood-letting. What's next, leeches?" just before Anna said it.

I guess Robin's moving back to PC for a while.

Why doesn't Julian just be a man and take the gun away from his crazy sister? Is he that afraid of her? She isn't backed up by a legion of mercs the way Helena was. Grow a pair, wimp.

Jason's right about Nelle. Take her power. Get out in front of it.


----------



## Graymalkin

RGM1138 said:


> Jason's right about Nelle. Take her power. Get out in front of it.


This being SoapWorld, Sonny will get out in front of it -- five seconds too late.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> Well, I didn't know that polycythemia vera was an actual condition until they ran the PSA at the end. It's funny, when they were describing the treatments, I said "It sounds like blood-letting. What's next, leeches?" just before Anna said it.
> 
> I guess Robin's moving back to PC for a while.
> 
> Why doesn't Julian just be a man and take the gun away from his crazy sister? Is he that afraid of her? She isn't backed up by a legion of mercs the way Helena was. Grow a pair, wimp.
> 
> Jason's right about Nelle. Take her power. Get out in front of it.


Did you all note the whole polycythemia vera storyline is sponsor by drugs company, near the end when actress who play Anna gave her speech.


----------



## RGM1138

Johncv said:


> Did you all note the whole polycythemia vera storyline is something to sponsor by drugs company, near the end when actress who play Anna gave her speech.


Yes, I did notice that. I guess I should have called it a commercial instead of a PSA.
And odd, since it reportedly affects about 2 in every 100,000 people. That's fairly rare.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> This being SoapWorld, Sonny will get out in front of it -- five seconds too late.


That sounds about right.


----------



## Graymalkin

Yes, I did note that PSA/commercial. Bet that treatment costs $12,000 a month.

I also wonder if that company found an old, inexpensive drug and convinced the FDA that it should be rebranded as an orphan medication at a 10,000% profit margin.


----------



## Graymalkin

More information about Incyte and its medication Jakafi (ruxolitinib), used to treat polycythemia vera (PV):

Healthcare Professionals

It's also used to treat myelofibrosis, another blood-related cancer.


----------



## TonyD79

Ok. That hot water thing was stupid. Sit by the fire with clothes on.


----------



## stellie93

Loved all the flashback scenes with Robin. :up:


----------



## JimSpence

Anyone think that Finn's cure for what he has may help Anna?


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> Anyone think that Finn's cure for what he has may help Anna?


I used to, but with Finola Hughes' commercial for Incyte after Monday's episode, I'd say the chances are unlikely they would do something that might upset a sponsor.


----------



## RGM1138

Has anyone else noticed that the GH eps are showing up in the list as episode numbers now? Mine started that with Tuesday's ep as "13747."


----------



## RGM1138

Well, I don't buy Liz-X being able to throw Sam off the bridge. Even pregnant, Sam would have kicked her ass. Even the stunt woman was running backward and jumping more so than being pushed.
Crazee*****'s prints will be all over Sam's phone that she so stealthily dropped into Alexis' bag. And she's gonna stab Anna in the hospital?
If Julian is too much of a wuss to take down his sister, he should leak the fact to Jason that she wants to harm his wife and unborn child. Bingo, he's off the hook as the line beating a path to go all medieval on Liz will be long and distinguished. 
We know Sam won't die, but we don't know the fate of little Scout yet. 
I predict they'll find a new site for the condos, and Olivia "Lizzie Borden" St. John/Jerome will be the foundation of it. Literally.


----------



## JimSpence

RGM1138 said:


> ...
> I predict they'll find a new site for the condos, and Olivia "Lizzie Borden" St. John/Jerome will be the foundation of it. Literally.


I certain hope so. And, I hope that Jason is the one that puts her there or maybe Julian should finish the job he botched from years ago.

I do hope that Danny will have a sibling.


----------



## RGM1138

I envision a scene like the one from Airplane! with the line of people waiting to whack the poor, distraught passenger. 
But, in this case, it's Liz.


----------



## JimSpence

Nelle is a stupid *****. She copied the audio to her laptop and then threw the flash drive in the trash. Then deleted the file from the laptop but left it open with the screen displayed.
And, of course Carly shows up. Now Nelle needs to come clean that there was no sleeping with Sonny.


----------



## Graymalkin

Naturally, Sonny decides to come clean -- about one minute too late. Although it really should occur to Carly that there's something very strange about Nelle having an audio recording of Sonny's conversations.

I wonder if Nelle will be able to keep her deep game a secret, or if she'll come clean about actually not having sex with Sonny.

And once again Michael's heart is going to be broken.

So, does Sam survive? And how did Jason cut the umbilical cord?


----------



## stellie93

You usually can hear pregnant women in labor screaming way down the hall. Sam couldn't make any noise?

Finn's treatment that he developed in GH's lab would probably belong at least partially to GH anyway, wouldn't it?

When Carly is looking at the message deleted thing on Nell's computer, I'm yelling, " recycle bin!"


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> And once again Michael's heart is going to be broken.
> 
> So, does Sam survive? And how did Jason cut the umbilical cord?


Oh, sure, she'll survive. Between her and her twin sister Livvie, they've survived gunshots, bombs, kidnappings, car wrecks, drownings, beatings and even death by vampyre bites. And that's only the things I do remember. A little fall from a 100 foot high bridge onto concrete and steel is nothing. In a week, she'll be home without even a scar or bandage.


----------



## Graymalkin

Finally! It took, what, eight months to learn just who Nelle is and why she hates Carly so much? And she still hasn't confessed that she never actually had sex with Sonny. And she still doesn't know that it was Jax, and not Carly, who arranged for her involuntary kidney transplant. I also recall seeing her read a note, signed by her father, telling her to, in so many words, "get on with it already." That would mean her father isn't dead.

Looks like Robin's in danger from Olivia. Guess that means Anna will have to climb out of her sick bed, rescue Robin, and then collapse and go into another coma. There's always someone in a coma at GH. They should rename the place GHCC -- General Hospital and Coma Center.


----------



## TonyD79

The gap on Nelle is still how did Jax (who obviously bought the kidney from Nelle's dad) known she'd be a match. There is no blood relation between Carly and Nelle.


----------



## stellie93

I've been watching a show called Taboo--good show--and the main character is played by an actor named Tom Hardy. Is there anyone else here who thinks of GH when they hear "Tom Hardy?" (you'd be giving your age away if you do)


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> I've been watching a show called Taboo--good show--and the main character is played by an actor named Tom Hardy. Is there anyone else here who thinks of GH when they hear "Tom Hardy?" (you'd be giving your age away if you do)


Well, I'm old enough. But, I know the actor so well from his many movie roles, Star Trek:Nemesis, The Dark Knight Rises, This Means War, Mad Max, Fury Road, and that's just off the top of my head. I've seen several interviews with him as well. So it's hard to conjure up Dr. Hardy now when I hear that name. 
I'd be surprised that he's doing a tv project now, but I read that he and his father created it, so it's not like he was an actor for hire in it. 
From what little I know of him, he seems to be very in the mold of Colin Farrell. A guy who doesn't stand on ceremony and works anywhere he wants to.


----------



## stellie93

Yeah, everybody but me seemed to know the actor already, but I'd never heard of him, and his name just sent me way back into GH history.


----------



## RGM1138

Oh, Griffin, you're number one on Olivia's stalker list now.

Julian couldn't make a noise, kick the trunk lid? Griffin could have taken Liz.

Nelle, you should just leave town and change your name again. You f**ked with the wrong family. Your story is over anyway.

I hope the Commish is smart enough to post a guard on Anna's room.


----------



## allan

RGM1138 said:


> Julian couldn't make a noise, kick the trunk lid? Griffin could have taken Liz.


But, everyone knows a gag makes you unable to make any noise, with any of your body parts, especially when your potential rescuer is mere feet away! 



> Nelle, you should just leave town and change your name again. You f**ked with the wrong family. Your story is over anyway.


I almost feel sorry for Nell. Not quite. but almost.


----------



## RGM1138

allan said:


> I almost feel sorry for Nell. Not quite. but almost.


If it weren't for the fact that she's so vindictive. I've known people like her, so full of hate for their own problems, they want everyone else to suffer too. And she's not even clearing up the fact that she didn't sleep with Sonny. (Although, Carly is right to be mad at him for the coverup).
Nelle should be pissed at her father. And Jax.


----------



## RGM1138

For crying out loud, GH! Could you possibly find a more inept commissioner? 

"White male, dressed as a doctor." "I'm on my way." No! "Lock down the hospital, now!" You don't give him time for a leisurely goodbye tour. 

"I'm in pursuit of the suspect, (alone)." No! First day of training as a deputy sheriff, they drilled into us: "ALWAYS wait for backup before pursuing a dangerous subject!" (I'm almost rooting for Budge at this point). (Yes, I know it's Rudge).

Lulu will find a way to not only lose her case, but alienate her daughter even further. 

Nelle is gonna continue to be a pain in everybody's ass. 

Oh, I was wrong about Griffin. Apparently, he can't take Olivia.


----------



## Graymalkin

Aw, Jason and Sam named the baby Emily Scout. I remember Emily from when I watched GH off and on in the late 1990s, when she was played by Amber Tamblyn. (I see from Wikipedia that some other actress played Emily from 2003 to 2014 -- never saw her.)

So what happened to the Commissioner after Rudge whacked her with a pipe? I may have missed a few minutes of today's episode.


----------



## Graymalkin

Pretty diabolical death trap for Robin and GH. Jason, of course, heroically takes Robin's place -- although given the fact that he has Wolverine's superfast healing power, it's not all that heroic. Also, that must be one smooth-riding elevator if they're willing to send it to the roof.

So Olivia goes to Ava, holds her at gunpoint to make her call Julian, and then leaves to kidnap Alexis? No wonder no one can catch her -- it's impossible to figure out her next move because she doesn't even know it herself. She just careens from one evil act to another.

For the love of God, Finn, just go to rehab already.


----------



## RGM1138

I can't believe they want to blow up, (burn), GH again.

I may be misremembering, but I thought Helena's Frankenstein lab was under Wyndemere. And now, there are mysterious catacombs under GH?

I can't believe that Griffin let the crazy psycho escape. He could have knocked her out and tied her up in less than 60 seconds. (I would have probably shot her, but that's me).

The Doc Finn addiction story has gone on too long. There's no purpose in it anymore. Everybody at GH seemingly knows about it.

Brad is a huge scumbag. Why doesn't Olivia kill him?

Hey, it would be nice if Liz and Ava kill each other. I'd buy a ticket to that PPV.


----------



## JimSpence

So GH is on lockdown. Finn's cell phone doesn't work, why not use the hospital's phone system?

Griffin couldn't kill Liv because he's a priest. But, shooting her in the leg could have done the job. 

I wonder if the bomb itself is heavy enough to put on the pressure plate? Then when the elevator gets to the roof it could be helicoptered to the river.


----------



## stellie93

There are quite a few who I wouldn't miss if Olivia killed them. Starting with her siblings and then Nell and Franco.

It's actually all Anna's fault--when she realized they were in the basement, she went off by herself even though she could barely walk, and didn't even tell anyone where she was going. At least commish was at full strength.

They need more redshirts on soaps to put on the bomb plate thing. Then you wouldn't be sure if they would survive or not.

So when there's a fire, anyone in the vicinity of the meds gets locked in????

I think I saw Griffin on Beyond Borders as Gary Sinese's son.


----------



## RGM1138

_Oh_, man. I know Soap Logic is like trying to understand the singularity in the heart of a black hole. But, can somebody 'splain to me how the hell Olivia managed to get Robin and a bomb into a locked-down elevator? And then, park it on the 10th floor and get away before anyone sees her?
Even if Rudge set up the whole thing, how did he put the elevator on emergency stop and get out while sealing the door? Open the trap door at the top, crawl up the elevator shaft and escape from the roof?
Speaking of, how did he manage to get the Commish from the GH dungeons back upstairs to an empty room, and nobody sees him? Maybe there are spaces in the GH building that are outside normal space and time, allowing all this to happen with no witnesses. 
And don't get me started on Jason taking Robin's place on the bomb. Even if the difference in their weight didn't detonate the device, when the elevator gets to the roof and bounces when it stops, they'll be hosing the remnants of Jason and Curtis off the walls for weeks. 
I wish I could watch this show as the mindless entertainment it's supposed to be. But, I can't.


----------



## allan

stellie93 said:


> So when there's a fire, anyone in the vicinity of the meds gets locked in????


I know! That was a WTF for me too!



RGM1138 said:


> And don't get me started on Jason taking Robin's place on the bomb. Even if the difference in their weight didn't detonate the device, when the elevator gets to the roof and bounces when it stops, they'll be hosing the remnants of Jason and Curtis off the walls for weeks.
> I wish I could watch this show as the mindless entertainment it's supposed to be. But, I can't.


That was my first thought. Even counting the unborn baby, Jason's a lot heavier than Robin. Should have been an immediate "BOOM".


----------



## stellie93

Did anyone else have beeping going on in the Tue. episode? This happened to me last week one day too. It's the Cleveland Ohio station.


----------



## Graymalkin

We still don't know exactly what happened to Julian. I doubt he's dead, though.

Please, Carly, do all of us viewers a favor and SHOOT Olivia dead between the eyes. Because Sonny is going to mess up and let Rudge get away.

But this would be a good time for a hand to clamp onto Carly's shoulder from behind, and lo and behold, it's Morgan! He's ALIVE! Which means Carly can't shoot Olivia dead.

At this point, I'd prefer Valentin gained custody of Charlotte instead of Lulu. Lulu is that annoying.

And I want to get this straight: Olivia drives Sam for what seems like an hour, to get to that footbridge. But Sonny gets there in 5 minutes. Sonny obviously has a Jack Bauer model SUV.


----------



## RGM1138

Ermagerd. I just came here to rag on all the guys for letting Liv get away. Turns out, Carly is the only one with balls. TOOK the gun away from her! Handily! I was cheering. 

Didn't know that Morgan's middle was Stone until they showed the headstone. 

Most of the major storylines are wrapped up for now. Jules will turn up eventually. 

Agree that something will stop Carly. I hope that Sonny finds an honorable way to kill Rudge. He's dispensable. Somebody gotta die behind all this. 

Lulu is such a mope. I'm thinking she won't be good for Charlotte. 

I predicted months ago that Alexis would find her way back to Julian, much to the chagrin of her daughters. Still betting on that.

I can't believe the bomb squad bugged out, leaving Curtis to be the big hero.


----------



## allan

I was yelling at the TV. "Shoot her, Carly! Quit talking and just shoot her already!!"


----------



## Graymalkin

Julian is alive, and he's going to find Morgan, who is also alive. Olivia will escape police custody.


----------



## RGM1138

I kept thinking that Sonny would let her go, just so he could track her down later, and get vengeance. 

And I'm pretty sure he'll get a pass from the PCPD for knocking out Rudge. 

Commissioner, ya have to mirandize a prisoner before questioning him. 

OMG, Dillion, get a room! Debasing your girlfriend in yo mama's (aunt's) house is just tacky, boy.


----------



## Graymalkin

In Dillon's defense, it *is* a very big house. Also, Ned and Olivia (Falconeri, not Jerome!) probably enjoy themselves there.

Now, who is this guy Monica is seeing? Is he a blast from the past or someone entirely new?


----------



## JimSpence

So, Liz gives Sam a baby book for Emily Scout. Sam had a funny look on her face when she opened it to the Family Tree. Little Emily will have a lot of questions about that page.

Speaking of family trees. How will they explain Charlotte's. I think Lulu just needs to explain her side of the family. Now that can get a bit convoluted, especially about Prince Nik and how Valentin was responsible in his death. Maybe, it's time for Nik to return?


----------



## RGM1138

Maybe if he'll agree to a cut in pay.


----------



## Graymalkin

Has anyone noticed that no one on the show actually calls Emily Scout "Emily"? Just "Scout"? She's going to end up going by her middle name. And have a pet finch named Atticus and a dog named Boo.

So is Jake a Manchurian candidate?

And is Griffin going to be transformed into Duke? That potion Olivia gave him is obviously having some kind of effect.

Did anybody really think Lulu was going to win custody? Just because she's the biological mother? And she needs to stop whining about being supervised and work on forging an actual relationship with Charlotte.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Has anyone noticed that no one on the show actually calls Emily Scout "Emily"? Just "Scout"? She's going to end up going by her middle name. And have a pet finch named Atticus and a dog named Boo.


 I see what you did there.


----------



## stellie93

Maybe they should look into what was in that tea she gave Griffin. 

I missed most of Wednesday's show--they arrested Olivia, but what happened to Rudd? Last I saw Sonny had a gun on him.


----------



## RGM1138

Spoiler



Most of the show, Carly had Olivia at gun point, reading her the riot act. At the same time, Sonny was interrogating Rudge on the footbridge. With a gun. Not getting any info, he cracked Rudge in the head and went to the cemetery.

He arrived just as Carly was about to blow several holes into Liv. Sonny talked her down, with a promise to make her pay intensely for killing Morgan.

Ava and Alexis go searching for Julian. The cops find bloody clothes at the water's edge.

Just when you think Sonny is gonna kill Liv, Dante and the boys in blue arrive at the cemetery. Sonny turns Olivia over to the police and he and Carly mourn Morgan.

I've intentionally left out all of the Kiki/Dillon craptacular scenes.


----------



## Graymalkin

Rudge was also taken into custody by the GCPD, AKA the Keystone Kops.

Now what's this new secret of Anna's that Olivia knows? And will the mystery tea that Griffin was forced to drink turn out to be a miracle cure for Anna's blood disorder? The pharmaceutical sponsor won't like that.


----------



## JimSpence

I guess I'll have to watch this online to see what happened in the middle 30 minutes.
ABC broke in with a news report.


----------



## stellie93

Here too--let me know if there's anything exciting. Thanks a lot.


----------



## RGM1138

Is it my imagination, or is Lulu pregnant?


----------



## Graymalkin

RGM1138 said:


> Is it my imagination, or is Lulu pregnant?


It's not your imagination. The actress (Emme Rylan) is pregnant. The baby is due in June.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> It's not your imagination. The actress (Emme Rylan) is pregnant. The baby is due in June.


Ah, I just noticed that in the courtroom scene she was wearing a very loose top. She carries it very well. It's not overly obvious.
Will they write that into the show?


----------



## allan

Graymalkin said:


> It's not your imagination. The actress (Emme Rylan) is pregnant. The baby is due in June.


That's kinda funny, given her storylines.


----------



## Graymalkin

Not quite sure I understood the conversation between Valentin and Nora at the end of today's episode, but it sure sounded like Valentin and Olivia have been working together all along -- and Valentin just threw Olivia under the bus. Also, was Nora a crooked lawyer on One Life to Live? She certainly seems to have colluded with Valentin to get Olivia committed to D'Archam for a fat fee.

Also, D'Archam Asylum? Really? The writers evidently are Batman fans.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Not quite sure I understood the conversation between Valentin and Nora at the end of today's episode, but it sure sounded like Valentin and Olivia have been working together all along -- and Valentin just threw Olivia under the bus. Also, was Nora a crooked lawyer on One Life to Live? She certainly seems to have colluded with Valentin to get Olivia committed to D'Archam for a fat fee.
> 
> Also, D'Archam Asylum? Really? The writers evidently are Batman fans.


As best I can recall, Nora was a good person on OLTL. However, she is a lawyer. Their sworn duty is to give a client the best defense. Period. What to us may look like dirty, underhanded tactics, is actually the attorney doing what they're supposed to do. 
But, from personal conversations with attorneys that I have used over the years, there is a fine line of ethics that some will push to the limits, while trying not to break it.


----------



## Graymalkin

Seems to me that Nora taking a bonus payment from one client (Valentin) for getting Olivia (another client) locked away in D'Archam is a serious breach of ethics. But then all I know about the law is what I've seen on Law & Order, L.A. Law, and countless other legal eagle shows on TV since the 1970s.


----------



## Graymalkin

Hamilton Finn must not be an impressive physical specimen. If he was, they would have had Hayden strip him down to his skivvies. 

When was the last time Lord Ashton was on the show?

Good job, Sonny, putting the fear of God into that wackadoodle Olivia's head.

Was I wrong to infer from Valentin's conversation with Nora the other day that he was working with Olivia? The questions raised about how Olivia managed to afford a long stay in China led me to believe that Valentin paid for it -- which means he's had plans for Port Charles for a long time.

Why can't Anna resort to that time-honored technique of having herself hypnotized to draw out her repressed memories about Valentin?


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Hamilton Finn must not be an impressive physical specimen. If he was, they would have had Hayden strip him down to his skivvies.
> 
> When was the last time Lord Ashton was on the show?
> 
> Good job, Sonny, putting the fear of God into that wackadoodle Olivia's head.
> 
> Was I wrong to infer from Valentin's conversation with Nora the other day that he was working with Olivia? The questions raised about how Olivia managed to afford a long stay in China led me to believe that Valentin paid for it -- which means he's had plans for Port Charles for a long time.
> 
> Why can't Anna resort to that time-honored technique of having herself hypnotized to draw out her repressed memories about Valentin?


She did that already. That's why she knows as much as she does.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Graymalkin

TonyD79 said:


> She did that already. That's why she knows as much as she does.


How did I forget that? I must have blocked it out of my mind. 

Well, she should go back and do it again!


----------



## JimSpence

Sonny didn't put the fear of God into Liv, it looked like the fear of Satan. 
I think Jake may be channeling Helena!!!
Alexis has a new sponsor.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> How did I forget that? I must have blocked it out of my mind.
> 
> Well, she should go back and do it again!


We could hypnotize you to remember.


----------



## RGM1138

Nelle should believe Val when he says they won't find her body. 

I hope Lulu is gone for a long maternity break. Her constant ambulance siren wailing is really buggin' the crap out of me. She should have to see a psychiatrist. 

Why is that Nazi wannabe Liesl still working at GH? She tried to sabotage the hospital with her vote. Surely, grounds for dismissal. Or, let Sonny take her out to the Pine Barrens. I can not stand that woman. 

How does Olivia know Bo Buchanan? 

Did they ever discuss who Griffin's mommy is?


----------



## TonyD79

I think the throwaway line about Bo Buchanan was to make Liv look more omnipotent than she has shown. Helena Lite.


----------



## Graymalkin

They have not discussed Griffin's mother again. That's a storyline for later. Maybe Anna is really his mother -- that could be the part of her life that she's blocked out.

Olivia will escape from D'Archam. Julian will turn up alive. Hell, I bet even Morgan and Claudette aren't really dead. In Soap World, you're not dead until your body is found and identified beyond any shadow of a doubt. (Even identification through nothing more than a DNA sample isn't enough.)


----------



## stellie93

They've said like 10 times that no one escapes from Darcham--I'll give it a month.

Is the Llanview lawyer moving to PC? I haven't seen Diane lately.

Finn may not be ripped, but he surely could break through that duct tape. Good thing Hayden called for reinforcements. 

Is it just me or does Molly look almost dangerously thin? She's skin and bones--and yet still cute.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> They have not discussed Griffin's mother again. That's a storyline for later. Maybe Anna is really his mother -- that could be the part of her life that she's blocked out.





Spoiler



I read some time back on the deep Web, that Valentin and Anna are the parents of a child. At the time, it was going to be Robin. I have no idea if that is historically possible, or even planned anymore.

They may have changed that storyline to let Griffin be Val & Anna's offspring, but that's in no way official.


----------



## Graymalkin

Looks like Lucy's about to reveal Ava's pill switch -- but Sonny will have the pills tested and they'll be legit, so Ava will get away with it -- for now.

Jason really, really, REALLY doesn't like Franco, does he?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Jason really, really, REALLY doesn't like Franco, does he?


Not even a little bit.

But to be fair, they do have a long history together. When James Franco was playing the part, he was constantly trying to kill Jason and otherwise wreck his life.


----------



## Johncv

Graymalkin said:


> They have not discussed Griffin's mother again. That's a storyline for later. Maybe Anna is really his mother -- that could be the part of her life that she's blocked out.
> 
> Olivia will escape from D'Archam. Julian will turn up alive. Hell, I bet even Morgan and Claudette aren't really dead. In Soap World, you're not dead until your body is found and identified beyond any shadow of a doubt. (Even identification through nothing more than a DNA sample isn't enough.)


On that note I like them to bring AJ back.


----------



## stellie93

So let me guess--Anna has a twin sister?

And of course Laura can speak Turkish. 

Are they really going to turn Valentin into a good guy? We did see him shoot Nicholas for no good reason, right?


----------



## Graymalkin

Of course Laura can speak Turkish and knows her way around the country. How else are we going to get a Laura-and-Tracy road trip? (I wonder if they're actually going to film in Turkey, or just use stock footage for exteriors and Turkish restaurants in Los Angeles for interiors.)

Also, doesn't _everyone_ have an evil twin in the Goatee mirror universe?


----------



## RGM1138

Well, only the bridge crew.


----------



## TonyD79

Anna does have a twin. She was on All My Children as Dr Alex Devane.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Anna does have a twin. She was on All My Children as Dr Alex Devane.


Wow, I did not remember that.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Of course Laura can speak Turkish and knows her way around the country. How else are we going to get a Laura-and-Tracy road trip? (I wonder if they're actually going to film in Turkey, or just use stock footage for exteriors and Turkish restaurants in Los Angeles for interiors.


Maybe they'll redress the back lot and use that again.


----------



## stellie93

Wow--right. I remember that she was oh AMC and that her name was Devane, and since she looked identical--obviously a twin. :up:


----------



## TonyD79

I have an odd memory. I watched the AMC where she and Robin finally got to see each other. I didn't watch AMC at all but I wanted to see that. I remember it got a lot of pub at the time. I did remember that Anna was pretending to be Alex or something because she was in hiding but Alex was real. It was how they brought Finola Hughes back to ABC soap operas.

I do like that they are mining their own history. (For a second I thought Jimmy Lee Holt was coming back!)


----------



## stellie93

So Alex was Anna in hiding, or someone else? I don't remember.


----------



## Graymalkin

Road trip for Thelma and Louise -- er, Tracy and Laura! Whoo hoo! International incidents, here we come!

Congrats to Ned and Olivia on their engagement.

I doubt very much that Elizabeth is going to accept Franco's proposal.


----------



## RGM1138

I quit watching AMC right around the time they decided to turn the 4'2" Erica Kane into a fashion model. 
I'm never gonna warm to Liz/Franco. No matter how much they try to rehabilitate him, he still comes off as creepy. Every time they kiss, I want to yell: "Elizabeth, you've got something on your face!"
Lucy is such a mercenary, shopping Morgan's pill bottle. She ought to know that Sonny would cover any expenses for the Nurses' Ball. Not turning over the evidence makes her just as guilty as Ava. No Ta for you!


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> So Alex was Anna in hiding, or someone else? I don't remember.


I had to look it up since I didn't watch AMC. Alex was real but Anna did pretend to be her to hide in plain sight.


----------



## Graymalkin

Laura tells Lulu, "You have to be careful. Valentin is smart, so you have to be smarter."

Well, that finishes Lulu, because she's as dumb as a bag of rocks and about as cool-headed as a ferret on crack.


----------



## stellie93

Yeah, they keep saying she's acting like Luke, but Luke was smart and could control himself and manipulate people to get what he wanted. Lulu's an annoying moron.


----------



## JimSpence

So how long will the pill bottle remain in the evidence locker?

On the next time on GH preview Jax showed up!!!


----------



## RGM1138

Well, little Nelle is slowly ensnaring everyone into her web of deceit. Playing Cassadines against Spencers, Hatfields against McCoys, where will it end?
And what better middle finger can she give to everyone in Port Charles than to announce her pregnancy with young Michael Corleone from their winter tryst in the snow-covered mountains? It's almost too delicious.
Why the hell is the police commissioner first on scene at a crime and shooting a suspect, who has a gun pointed at a civilian with his finger on the trigger? Is she on the SWAT Team too?! It's a desk job, lady. You're not Elliot frickin' Ness.
Poor Charlotte. Caught between two crazy women and an unhinged killer for a father.
Look out, Turkey, Tracy Quartermaine is coming. Lock up your . . . everything!


----------



## TonyD79

If Jane Elliot wants to make a grand exit, we could have Tracy sold into slavery in a Turkish harem.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> If Jane Elliot wants to make a grand exit, we could have Tracy sold into slavery in a Turkish harem.


Ugh, I wouldn't wish that on anyone. Poor Turks. 
Maybe she could hop over the border and solve the Syrian crisis, Rambo-style. "This time, it's personal!"


----------



## Graymalkin

At what point are we going to find out Jax's involvement in buying Nelle's kidney (without her consent) for Joss? And of all the people in the world who could be a match for Joss, it just turns out to be the daughter of Carly's adoptive father (or stepfather -- I'm not sure exactly what the tie is there)? There's no blood tie at all?


----------



## JimSpence

So now we know the truth, or at least partially, of the involvement of Jax with Joss' kidney.
Details later.
Also, does anyone think that there is some resemblance in Tracy's portrait with Nelle?


----------



## RGM1138

Hell, yeah, there's a resemblance. I thought at first sight it was Nelle. 
And who thought that a high school reunion would spawn another crazy stalker/killer? (Anyone who's ever watched an 80s teen splatter film).
Okay, so the Qs are rich enough to have a corporate jet, but are 
they Jay-Z rich enough to give up a $20M painting to a monastery? (I wish I was).
What perils will come from the little prince, Helena Lite?


----------



## TonyD79

Well, Tracy isn't going to sell the painting anyway, so it is not like she is giving away money.


----------



## RGM1138

She could, with Laura's urging, decide to match the offer for the painting, thereby helping out the monastery and keeping the painting of Nelle in the family. 
But, she'll do it grudgingly.


----------



## RGM1138

How convenient for Carly to claim the high moral ground now, after Joss has the kidney. I'm sure at the time, she would have been screaming for someone to do anything to save her baby. 

The Keystone Kops PD holds on to their record as worst department in the country. You Never leave an evidence room unlocked. Never. And even Barney Fife knew to pack evidence together by case. Not just throw it all haphazardly onto a shelf. 

Sonny tagged Nelle pretty good with that warning about Valentin. She should heed it.

What in the hell is Anna playing at with Val? That can be really dangerous, from a lot of angles.


----------



## Graymalkin

It looks like Jax is going to tell Nelle that he bought the kidney, and that Carly had nothing to do with it. Nelle won't believe him, of course.

I must have missed the minute or two where Anna suddenly remembered everything. Can someone tell me how that happened?


----------



## RGM1138

It must have happened off camera. If not, I missed it. 

Also, with what she's doing with Valentin, I'm not thoroughly convinced that she has remembered everything. As Tone Loc once said: "Something ain't stirring the Kool-Aid, man."


----------



## TonyD79

My take was that she talked to Alex and got as much as she could get out of her. Last we saw Anna was that she said she knew what happened and she told Valentin something about going on a trip and now she remembers. She went to see Alex. Not sure why that didn't happen on screen. Not exactly like they didn't have the actress available.


----------



## RGM1138

She got some little tidbit from frau Obrecht too, but I'm blanking on what she told her.


----------



## allan

RGM1138 said:


> She got some little tidbit from frau Obrecht too, but I'm blanking on what she told her.


IIRC, Obrecht knew nothing, but she got Anna in touch with Faison.


----------



## RGM1138

allan said:


> IIRC, Obrecht knew nothing, but she got Anna in touch with Faison.


Maybe that's why I don't remember it. She got bupkis.



But I still think she's trying to pump Val for something. Why else would she be holding his hand?


----------



## stellie93

Somebody remind me who Alex is? I thought she said she talked to someone at the WSB who told her all this stuff. But I'm also suspicious. 

Lulu continues to be an idiot.


----------



## RGM1138

Oh, Ava. Nevermind the pills. Little Kiki is gonna be the albatross around your evil neck, while she's chasing her own white whale. (It's nautical metaphor Thursday). 
Poor little Nelle. She's lost her victimhood. And she knows it. 
What the hell is up with Anna?! She's making weepy eyes at Val, and those furtive glances when she was with Griff. Did Faison come back to PC wearing an Anna face?
This is one wacky hospital.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Somebody remind me who Alex is? I thought she said she talked to someone at the WSB who told her all this stuff. But I'm also suspicious.
> 
> Lulu continues to be an idiot.


Anna's twin sister. She is the one who probably slept with Valentin, not Anna.


----------



## RGM1138

Hmmm, wonder if this is Alex and not Anna who came back? I can't imagine why, but something is very different.


----------



## Graymalkin

If I recall correctly, General Hospital went off the rails when the Cassadines showed up in the late 1970s.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Hmmm, wonder if this is Alex and not Anna who came back? I can't imagine why, but something is very different.


Alex would remember who took whose hand first. Wouldn't she?


----------



## allan

stellie93 said:


> Lulu continues to be an idiot.


QFT!


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Alex would remember who took whose hand first. Wouldn't she?


Presumably. But, if it's Anna, why is she acting so weird?


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Presumably. But, if it's Anna, why is she acting so weird?


Let's see. She is pretending Alex's memories are hers and acting lovey-dovey to a man she obviously does not like. What is weird about that? She just seemed uncomfortable to me.


----------



## JimSpence

So, how does Franco paint a picture of Liz using red paint and the painting has no red in it?
And the sound effects guys need to change up the door knocks.
Don't they have any doorbells in PC?


----------



## RGM1138

Carly, I hope you're too old to put another shrimp in the Barbie. And for Pete's sake, if you're gonna canoodle with Aussie-boy, at least take that Titanic-killing piece of ice off your finger.

Sonny, how little you know women.

Nelle's got nowhere to go except down. And out.

Wow, Rocko sure got SOARSed pretty fast. Wasn't he still a baby a few weeks ago? He's almost ready for college.

Can we take up a collection to send Kristina to sleep away camp? Her teen angst years are going on way too long.

While I'm not Franco's biggest fan, Jason is really being a prick, vis-à-vis Jake. Take a chill pill, man. Assess the situation.

Finn must have a huge bank account. How's he still at the Metro Court with no income? And support an expensive habit?


----------



## Graymalkin

I was taken a bit aback by Sonny's crude language -- "spread your legs" and "whore." Has he talked like that before?

Babysitter salaries in Port Charles must run into the six figures because they seem to be babysitting all those kids 16-18 hours a day while their parents mismanage their work and romantic lives.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> I was taken a bit aback by Sonny's crude language -- "spread your legs" and "whore." Has he talked like that before?
> .


Oh, yeah, that's his MO. Especially in the days before he got his bipolar disorder under "control." IIRC, he's said that and worse to the women in his life. They would usually play it off as part of his disorder.

I think that, at his core, Sonny is a thin-skinned, misogynistic pig who tries to wrap himself in a thin veneer of honor. Yeah, he had problems as a child, who didn't? But, that's just who he is.

The funny thing is, he's managed to get several women to marry or be with him numerous times. He and Carly were at number 4. So, go figure.


----------



## RGM1138

I guess ABC no longer cares if Lulu is showing. That poor girl looks like she swallowed Pluto. But, she's finally learning how to deal with Charlotte. Bunnies in the garden and scones. Well done. 

I'm wondering if Anna really does have WSB's backing or is she going rogue?

Kudos to Doc Quartermaine for helping Finn and shutting down Brad. He's pretty ungrateful for riding on Finn's coat tails. And he could use a beat down. 

Note to Val: Hell hath no fury . . ., especially with an on the fence psycho like your wife. You better buy a cup. And a gun.


----------



## stellie93

Lucas is going to find out that his hubby is still a first class jerk any day now.

I wonder why Anna didn't trust Laura to work with or at least tell her she's still on the case????


----------



## RGM1138

Shocker: Mack the knife is back in town. I've never seen anyone wear a hoody that far back on their head. 

Same old Sonny. Always looking for someone to blame. The truth is, he would do anything, pay any price to help one of his own kids. Legal or not. 

Nelle should take Ajax up on his offer. Take his jet to an out of the way place and use the money he's offering to start a new life. She's burned too many bridges in Port Chuck. 

Lucy should go straight to an attorney, (NOT Scott), write down everything that has transpired with Ava and make several copies. It may be the only thing that can save her.


----------



## JimSpence

Is anyone else having a hard time keeping all of the plots separated.
And who didn't see the portrait switch coming?


----------



## stellie93

Larry couldn't have done it--it's too obvious.


----------



## RGM1138

Ha. I called it with Alexis. All Juley had to do was show up and say, Come on, baby, let me take you on a sea cruise. Maybe they'll both be on vacay for a while. 

I doubt that Jax is in any real trouble. He's rich and he's white. A good lawyer will get him off with a fine probably probation. 

But, seriously, who wouldn't do the same for their own kid if they could afford it? 

I don't see Carly and Sonny back together again anytime soon. 

Ugh, Dylan and Kiki together makes me want to blow chunks.


----------



## stellie93

stellie93 said:


> Larry couldn't have done it--it's too obvious.


And I'm wrong again.....


----------



## Graymalkin

So is Samira Edward's daughter? Yet another Quartermaine? 

And if Kiki, Kristina, Nelle, and Lulu end up in the hands of human traffickers, who gets rescued?


----------



## allan

I just saw Monday's ep. "This portrait has a remarkable resemblance to me".


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> So is Samira Edward's daughter? Yet another Quartermaine?


So it would appear.

Either that or her whole story is complete bull. Good chance for that. A lot of coincidence here.


----------



## Graymalkin

I'm reasonably certain that Samira is Edward's daughter. Especially since


Spoiler



this is Tracy's final storyline, as Jane Elliot is retiring. I'm guessing they want Samira to take her place in the family.



Samira, BTW, is played by the gorgeous Ivy Natalia: @itsivynatalia. Google's not giving me any information on her ethnicity, but there's a soap mag article on her in which she says, "I have to play this role with an accent."


----------



## RGM1138

I'm thinking that if she's related to Edward, it would more likely be his granddaughter. She looks to be late 20s, early 30s. Edward was mid 80s when he passed, so he would have been in his fifties in order to sire her. Not that it's impossible, but I think he's been back in PC since then. Tony?

Griff, WTH, man? Brad the d*ck wants to dish dirt on Finn, and you give him his sample? Maybe he'll get caught tampering with it. And fall down an elevator shaft.

Speaking of, Finn could be a little more gracious to his friends.

Who is the swarthy guy at Castle Quartermaine's door? Maybe he's Samira's daddy. Or a rep from Hostages, Inc.


----------



## Graymalkin

I bet the Turkish gentleman is from the consulate, checking up on Samira's 72-hour emergency visa. (Is there really such a thing?)


----------



## RGM1138

I'm not sure, but he's a grim looking gentleman. If he were from Sicily, I'd assume he was with da family.

ETA: Did some Googlin', you can get a 72 hour emergency visa to travel outside the US. But to the US from Turkey, I'm gonna say, not in Trump's America. She'd still be at airport, instead of in Monica's living room.


----------



## Johncv

Graymalkin said:


> I'm reasonably certain that Samira is Edward's daughter. Especially since
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> this is Tracy's final storyline, as Jane Elliot is retiring. I'm guessing they want Samira to take her place in the family.
> 
> 
> 
> Samira, BTW, is played by the gorgeous Ivy Natalia: @itsivynatalia. Google's not giving me any information on her ethnicity, but there's a soap mag article on her in which she says, "I have to play this role with an accent."


No, we will end up with a nu-Tracy.


----------



## RGM1138

I thought they might have her go walkabout, maybe searching for Luke. 

Although, I can't see the Tracy we know giving up the comfort of the manse.


----------



## allan

RGM1138 said:


> I thought they might have her go walkabout, maybe searching for Luke.
> 
> Although, I can't see the Tracy we know giving up the comfort of the manse.


Unless Monica throws her out. Of the house that Alan gave her.


----------



## TonyD79

I see it this way. 

Tracy gets caught up in a dangerous situation following this Turkey story and in swoops Luke to save her and they walk off into the golden sunset. 

A couple of mentions of Luke recently.


----------



## allan

I saw something on the cover of a Soap Opera magazine.



Spoiler



It said Luke was coming back


----------



## TonyD79

allan said:


> I saw something on the cover of a Soap Opera magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It said Luke was coming back





Spoiler



Ahem.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> I see it this way.
> 
> Tracy gets caught up in a dangerous situation following this Turkey story and in swoops Luke to save her and they walk off into the golden sunset.
> 
> A couple of mentions of Luke recently.


I could see that. And he convinces her to go walkabout. Or, they dance their way to Marseille. Or Amsterdam.


----------



## Graymalkin

So Sonny dropped the dime on Jax to ICE, and they revoked his visa. Who are they kidding? No rich white guy would ever be treated like that. Not to mention that buying an organ is not what people think of when they hear "organ trafficking." Frank Benson would be the trafficker. There are definitely laws against buying organs, but I can't believe that would be considered a "moral turpitude" issue.

In a related topic, how did Samira Adin justify that 72-hour emergency visa?


----------



## RGM1138

Well, Sonny shot himself in the ass again. I don't see any path to he and Carly getting back together. 
Interesting, Jake sees a picture of "old" Jason and zones out. We already assume that Helena messed with his head.


Spoiler



I've been reading on the interwebs that Steve Burton may return in some capacity for the Jake storyline. Nothing concrete yet.


I don't remember a scene with Scott swapping out Morgan's pills. Did that happen or is he lying to Ava?
Can't Kristina go back to school? Or, just go away?
Is Samira wearing contacts? She has the most piercing eyes I've ever seen. Reminds me of a girl who sat behind me in high school. She wore contacts and they almost hypnotic.


----------



## TonyD79

Scott told Ava he did it a while back when trying to woo Lucy.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Scott told Ava he did it a while back when trying to woo Lucy.


But, he's lying, right? I remember a couple times he tried to get to the bottle but got foiled at every attempt I saw.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> But, he's lying, right? I remember a couple times he tried to get to the bottle but got foiled at every attempt I saw.


I don't think so. I seem to remember something that said he did it. But we will see.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> I don't think so. I seem to remember something that said he did it. But we will see.


Those segments with Scott in them are usually so fleeting that if you blink, you miss them.

Then again, Sonny may just kill Ava because he's so pissed about Jax and Carly.


----------



## Johncv

Graymalkin said:


> So Sonny dropped the dime on Jax to ICE, and they revoked his visa. Who are they kidding? No rich white guy would ever be treated like that. Not to mention that buying an organ is not what people think of when they hear "organ trafficking." Frank Benson would be the trafficker. There are definitely laws against buying organs, but I can't believe that would be considered a "moral turpitude" issue.
> 
> In a related topic, how did Samira Adin justify that 72-hour emergency visa?


You do know that you are over analyzing a "soap"


----------



## RGM1138

It's a tough job, but somebody's got to do it.


----------



## TonyD79

I don't like Samira at all. She is so forced. Monotone. Weak accent. The eyes make her look like she is a zombie. The story is fine (although Edward was a pretty remarkable old man to be fathering a child at his age), but the character/actress is too odd to stay on the stage longer than a week or two.


----------



## RGM1138

That cracked me up when Nelle stuck the landing on her way out of the bar. (Maybe they might consider carpet on that part of the set).
I hope it's a felony in NY to tamper with medical test results. I'd love to see Brad in a perp walk. 
Hey, what if Sammie brought a contagion into the country, and GH has to go on lockdown? They'll be really busy because apparently, Finn and Griff are the only two doctors in the entire hospital. 
Hey, Val, has Nina cooked your rabbit yet? Or your horse?


----------



## Graymalkin

It probably is a felony in NYS to tamper with medical test results, but Brad will never be arrested, even if the truth comes out. The PCPD is the most incompetent police force in the USA (although the Genoa City PD probably comes close).


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> It probably is a felony in NYS to tamper with medical test results, but Brad will never be arrested, even if the truth comes out. The PCPD is the most incompetent police force in the USA (although the Genoa City PD probably comes close).


I'd go with Gotham's PD. Seems every week a bunch of them die.


----------



## JimSpence

Is it Nurses' Ball time already?

I keep hoping that Anna's alter ego would surface.

Patty Halliwell


----------



## RGM1138

Ha. Looks like Sonny has screwed himself this time. Carly is planning a scorched earth divorce and now he may have to leave the country. Bon voyage, godfadda. 

What's Ned up to?

Tomorrow's show will be a big departure from the regular episodes. Should be fun.


----------



## stellie93

RGM1138 said:


> Tomorrow's show will be a big departure from the regular episodes. Should be fun.


??? Is it the nurses ball already?

This whole picture thing is stupid. We have all these rich important people--Robert in the WSB, and all they can do is hand over a million dollar painting to the kidnappers? And what makes them think they will give the girl back then?


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> ??? Is it the nurses ball already?
> 
> This whole picture thing is stupid. We have all these rich important people--Robert in the WSB, and all they can do is hand over a million dollar painting to the kidnappers? And what makes them think they will give the girl back then?


Nope, not the Nurses' Ball. Yet. Something different. 
I agree, whole painting/kidnapping/trafficking storyline is dumb.


----------



## Graymalkin

Saw a teaser last night for today's episode of General Hospital. It is _definitely_ a change of pace for GH.


----------



## JimSpence

It was great to see flashbacks of Tracy. It was obvious that she would see the light about the painting. Now we need to see how they save Samira's daughter. Anyone think that Luke will be involved and maybe Robert Scorpio?


----------



## Graymalkin

The flashbacks were great, but I could not figure out which were the earliest and which came later. I'm pretty sure, though, that the party scene with Alan, Monica, and Tracy was very early on, and the scene with Luke was one of the later ones. Ned did have a nice head of hair way back when, didn't he?

And what's the deal with being reincarnated as Skye Chandler's baby? Why is that so horrifying?


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> The flashbacks were great, but I could not figure out which were the earliest and which came later. I'm pretty sure, though, that the party scene with Alan, Monica, and Tracy was very early on, and the scene with Luke was one of the later ones. Ned did have a nice head of hair way back when, didn't he?
> 
> And what's the deal with being reincarnated as Skye Chandler's baby? Why is that so horrifying?


It wasn't that hard. You could tell by tracy herself. Mostly her hair.

Tracy HATES Skye. Probably the most of anyone who is alive.


----------



## RGM1138

Yeah, there's DEEP history with Skye. A lot of it to do with her trying to insinuate herself into the Quartermaine clan, and trying to get their money.

Then, there was the Dead Man's Hand escapade.

And that doesn't even take into account her time on AMC and OLTL.


----------



## Graymalkin

Well, there goes Samira. Looks like the producers were as disenchanted as TonyD79 is with the actress playing her.


----------



## stellie93

So I'm finally picking up on the clues that Anna isn't Anna. It explains why she isn't getting her treatments, but also isn't sick. She really is beginning to seem different personality wise even with others besides Valentin. If she isn't, then where is Anna?


----------



## RGM1138

Samira, here's your hat, what's your hurry? I guess her part was over, but it did seem an abrupt exit, without much backstory on her. Not that it was needed, but still. I was pretty shocked, I didn't think she was scamming. 

I guess the next mystery will be about Cassadine island and what happened with Jake and Jason. 

Little Nelle may be down but not out. Looks like she has plans for Valentin. Maybe blackmail or just keeping his dalliance with Anna in her back pocket for a rainy day.


----------



## TonyD79

I was hoping we'd find the blue eyes were from contacts and the accent was faked and she'd come back in a different story line but just as well gone.


----------



## stellie93

Blackmailing Valentin sounds like a risky operation. Just because she survived messing with Sonny doesn't mean she can handle a Cassadine.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, as usual, Sonny is already back in the saddle. Again. (Apologies to Gene Autry). I guess this poor woman will get knocked to further complicate things. I wonder who she's with?

Looks like the Chimera story will be the big one for the summer, involving most of the characters. Once again, Helena reaches out from the grave. 

It felt odd that we hear the launch pull up to the dock, but Val never acknowledges it. What's the skipper supposed to do, go back to the island, hangout til he comes back, what?

I wonder when Lucy will finally give up Ava? Sonny won't need proof with her, just a reasonable amount of suspicion.


----------



## Graymalkin

So is Carly really going to be able to keep all of Sonny's assets? That's going to put him in a real bind.

All we need now is for Charlotte to be the product of Project Chimera, and we can loop Laura, Lulu, and Dante into this one. Now, how to involve the Quartermains...


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> So is Carly really going to be able to keep all of Sonny's assets? That's going to put him in a real bind.


Well, his "legal" assets. He actually has much more in off shore accounts that weren't included in the handoff, IIRC.



> All we need now is for Charlotte to be the product of Project Chimera, and we can loop Laura, Lulu, and Dante into this one. Now, how to involve the Quartermains...


Well, by way of Jason, they are. But, most of the main character families of Port Chuck have had some kind of dealings with the Cassadine clan. It's amazing the threads of involvement you could trace through this town.


----------



## TonyD79

The original cassadine story was a Quartermaine story. Edward and his niece were involved in the financial side of the Ice Princess and were instrumental in bringing the Cassadines to Port Charles.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> The original cassadine story was a Quartermaine story. Edward and his niece were involved in the financial side of the Ice Princess and were instrumental in bringing the Cassadines to Port Charles.


I didn't remember that. It seems like the Ice Princess story has cropped up a few times.


----------



## Graymalkin

I had to look up that quote Kiki told Carly: "I never hated a man enough to give him his diamonds back." It was Zsa-Zsa Gabor, in 1957.

Looks like Martina will be sticking around, too. Trying to determine who the actress portraying her is.


----------



## TonyD79

Her name is Daya Vaidya.


----------



## Graymalkin

TonyD79 said:


> Her name is Daya Vaidya.


Thanks!


----------



## allan

It looks like Sonny is really screwed.


----------



## TonyD79

allan said:


> It looks like Sonny is really screwed.


He was the night before!


----------



## stellie93

Not crazy about this whole Tracy leaving thing. I understand Jane Elliot is leaving, but why would someone Tracy's age move away to start over when she's just beginning to appreciate her family? It makes no sense.

Wait-----Luke? Now that would make sense if she knew he would be there, be she sure looked shocked.


----------



## Graymalkin

Nice little cameo at the end there. The soap world's equivalent of George Clooney showing up for Julianna Margulies' last episode on E.R.


----------



## RGM1138

Sonny had sex, but I think the real screwing is about to commence. I had a feeling that little dalliance was a set up. 

Thanks, ABC News for cutting out a chunk of Thursday's ep. 

I must say, I'm surprised that Tracy decided to sell the painting. I assumed she had enough in a sock drawer to live well forever. I thought she would either give it to the monastery, or at least, donate it to the hospital. Tracy to the end. 

Amy, you conniving little *****.


----------



## Graymalkin

Yeah, I am *not* happy that they're giving Amy a storyline. I guess the actress playing Maxie is not coming back.


----------



## RGM1138

At least, not in the immediate future. I assume it's health related. That poor girl never looked healthy since she came back last time.


----------



## TonyD79

All I can find is "personal reasons" and her job is waiting for her when she comes back.


----------



## RGM1138

Yeah, I figured they'd welcome her back. I just hope that they don't write something stupid in the meantime like Nathan hooking up with an "understanding" Amy.


----------



## JimSpence

It looks like Brad is going to finally be uncovered. His outburst won't help much. 
Let's hope that he will be the one out the door, along with Obrecht.
And while we're at it, how about Amy?

I'm more interested in the Jake and Jason story. 
Couldn't care less about the Nurses ball.

Great cameo with Luke.


----------



## Graymalkin

Has Michael Corinthos always been the moral center of GH, or has he been bad at one time or another, too?

Somehow they will exonerate Finn without nailing Brad to the wall.

So what, exactly, is the Haunted Star? A luxury liner converted to a floating hotel?


----------



## JimSpence

Graymalkin said:


> ....
> So what, exactly, is the Haunted Star? A luxury liner converted to a floating hotel?


This may help.
The Haunted Star


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> Sonny had sex, but I think the real screwing is about to commence. I had a feeling that little dalliance was a set up.
> 
> Thanks, ABC News for cutting out a chunk of Thursday's ep.
> 
> I must say, I'm surprised that Tracy decided to sell the painting. I assumed she had enough in a sock drawer to live well forever. I thought she would either give it to the monastery, or at least, donate it to the hospital. Tracy to the end.
> 
> Amy, you conniving little *****.


Will, you a lease saw part of, my recording did not record.  Can someone give me a cliff-note of what happen yesterday.


----------



## Johncv

Graymalkin said:


> Nice little cameo at the end there. The soap world's equivalent of George Clooney showing up for Julianna Margulies' last episode on E.R.


What was the cameo? TiVo did not record for me.


----------



## JimSpence

After selling the painting, Tracy went to a local coffee shop and Luke was sitting at a table.


----------



## Graymalkin

JimSpence said:


> After selling the painting, Tracy went to a local coffee shop and Luke was sitting at a table.


...with the weirdest haircut I've ever seen on Luke.


----------



## RGM1138

Johncv said:


> What was the cameo? TiVo did not record for me.


Just in case.



Spoiler



We see Tracy talking to a guy arranging the sale of the painting in a foreign country, probably Amsterdam. After the sale, Tracy wants a coffee. The guy offers to take her to a cafe across the street, Tracy walks and who is seated at a table? Luke! She smiles. 
Of course, there were a lot of flashbacks from over the years too.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> It looks like Brad is going to finally be uncovered. His outburst won't help much.
> Let's hope that he will be the one out the door, along with Obrecht.
> And while we're at it, how about Amy?


I'd be happy if they pulled a "Dr Drake Remoray" on all three of them.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Yeah, I figured they'd welcome her back. I just hope that they don't write something stupid in the meantime like Nathan hooking up with an "understanding" Amy.


Ewwwww


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> ...with the weirdest haircut I've ever seen on Luke.


And I'm pretty sure they were not actually in the same place. The reverse angle was odd. Like an extra played the back of Luke's head.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> And I'm pretty sure they were not actually in the same place. The reverse angle was odd. Like an extra played the back of Luke's head.


Yeah, I was thinking that too. I looked at it a couple of times and it was hard to tell. But, I can't imagine Geary flying all the way in from Amsterdam for a 10 second cameo.

ETA: Looks like he was there. There are some Instagram pics of Geary and Carolyn Hennesy (Diane), at Jane Elliot's wrap party.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Yeah, I was thinking that too. I looked at it a couple of times and it was hard to tell. But, I can't imagine Geary flying all the way in from Amsterdam for a 10 second cameo.
> 
> ETA: Looks like he was there. There are some Instagram pics of Geary and Carolyn Hennesy (Diane), at Jane Elliot's wrap party.


Cool.

Probably coordinated with a trip he was making.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Cool.
> 
> Probably coordinated with a trip he was making.


Most likely. I saw an interview with him years ago. He was a lot like Luke. He seemed too cool for school, and not like a guy who would fly over the pond just for a few seconds of screen time and a reunion with people he had worked with for years. 
But, that's just my impression. I could be wrong.


----------



## Graymalkin

Weren't the signs in that coffee shop in Dutch? Maybe they flew Jane Elliot to Amsterdam to shoot that scene there.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Weren't the signs in that coffee shop in Dutch? Maybe they flew Jane Elliot to Amsterdam to shoot that scene there.


Not according to RGM's post about the after party.


----------



## TonyD79

They are going to rebroadcast her final episode on may 29 due to interruption.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> They are going to rebroadcast her final episode on may 29 due to interruption.


Cool.


----------



## Graymalkin

Or you could watch it right now on ABC.com: General Hospital: Thursday May 4, 2017 Watch Full Episode | 05/04/2017

This way, you won't run the risk of yet another BREAKING NEWS interruption. May 29 is Memorial Day (Observed), so something of a political nature could happen that day.


----------



## allan

I ended up watching that ep on Hulu. Just the GH interruptions alone have practically justified getting Hulu.


----------



## RGM1138

I wonder how many people in the audience noticed that they moved the bench from the walkway to the side of it between the scenes with Michael, Nelle and the kids and the shot where Ava strolls down the same path. Maybe it was a lighting problem. 

Hey, Avery had lines. 

What's Sonny up to now? 

I hope they don't drag out the Cassadine Island Mystery all summer long.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> I wonder how many people in the audience noticed that they moved the bench from the walkway to the side of it between the scenes with Michael, Nelle and the kids and the shot where Ava strolls down the same path. Maybe it was a lighting problem.
> 
> Hey, Avery had lines.
> 
> What's Sonny up to now?
> 
> I hope they don't drag out the Cassadine Island Mystery all summer long.


Why not drag out the Cassadine Island/Jason/Franco Mystery all summer it the only story that interesting.


----------



## RGM1138

Johncv said:


> Why not drag out the Cassadine Island/Jason/Franco Mystery all summer it the only story that interesting.


I just hate waiting for the conclusion.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I just hate waiting for the conclusion.


Maybe soap operas are not your medium.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Maybe soap operas are not your medium.


Or TV in general.


----------



## stellie93

Christina is living with Amy????? What?????

It seems like Amy is getting a bigger role--bad idea.


----------



## RGM1138

It seems this is "Let's roll the cameras out the back door and shoot" week.

Apparently, GH is determined to keep several annoying characters on staff, just to irritate the hell out of viewers. Amy, Frau Obrecht, Brad, Lulu, Lucy, Christina, Frau Obrecht, (yes, I know), Nina. They all make me want to pinch their tiny heads when they appear on my TV.

I wonder if the chimera project is about reanimating the dead. Seems fitting.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> It seems this is "Let's roll the cameras out the back door and shoot" week.
> 
> Apparently, GH is determined to keep several annoying characters on staff, just to irritate the hell out of viewers. Amy, Frau Obrecht, Brad, Lulu, Lucy, Christina, Frau Obrecht, (yes, I know), Nina. They all make me want to pinch their tiny heads when they appear on my TV.
> 
> I wonder if the chimera project is about reanimating the dead. Seems fitting.


So, we will find Michale (and/or AJ's) body on Cassidine Island ready to be reanimated? Good long summer fun.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, I guess I should have seen today's news interruption of the show coming. 

How long after the show date are episodes available on Hulu? I seriously have to look into getting it.


----------



## allan

I can usually see GH on Hulu sometime that evening, maybe 7-8PM. Certainly the next day at the latest.


----------



## RGM1138

allan said:


> I can usually see GH on Hulu sometime that evening, maybe 7-8PM. Certainly the next day at the latest.


That's pretty fast. I don't think you can even buy it on YouTube until the next day.


----------



## TonyD79

I think I saw the other day that they put it up at 8pm ET.


----------



## Graymalkin

Yes, let's send a bioweapon in a canister to a brainwashed 10-year-old boy.

Valentin must have a mutant ability to drive the women involved with him insane--Nina, Anna, Lulu, Laura. Apparently only Sam is immune.


----------



## RGM1138

Did anything important happen in the first 22 minutes?


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Did anything important happen in the first 22 minutes?


Mostly the beginning of the memories of Jason. You would see them later enough to explain.

Other stuff as well but it all was clear in the second half.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Mostly the beginning of the memories of Jason. You would see them later enough to explain.
> 
> Other stuff as well but it all was clear in the second half.


Okay, great. Thanks!


----------



## RGM1138

OMG, what silly writing. Franco, with no medical training whatsoever, whacks Jason with a rock!?! He doesn't know what kind of injury could happen. And thinks recreating the event will make him remember? That's 60s soap opera at best.

And in what universe does Jason not pound Franco into a stain? He already didn't like him.

That whole torture scene with Helena came off as silly too. That was never her style. She was into mind games.

Hey, Valerie's back. I had totally forgotten about her character.

I think Jake's story may turn out to affect a whole lot of people. Maybe all of Port Chuckles. (That's Helena's style).


----------



## Graymalkin

But never mind all that! Let's talk about Olivia's wedding plans! 

At least they're starting to figure out that someone tampered with Morgan's pills.


----------



## RGM1138

Yeah, Morgan's case seems to be moving very slowly. How many times have we seen the good doctor open those test results? And usually around someone very close to the case. At least, he's finally gone to Doc Q to start the investigation. 
I'm hoping they can find a path back to Ava. I really want her to pay. 
I guess I'm most interested in the Cassadine Island Mystery, though. Maybe it will tie into the thread that Anna's working on. 
Speaking of, are we sure that this is the real Anna? After the way she spoke to Robin on the phone, it's either not her, or she's slung a rod in the last few weeks. To quote Tone Loc "Something ain't stirring the Kool-Aid, man."


----------



## RGM1138

BIH, ABC News! Why not just change the name of the show to the Sean Spicer Hour?

F**k*rs.


----------



## Graymalkin

Today Spicey preempted the final 15 minutes of "The Young and the Restless" (the other soap I watch). BLEAH! I hope Melissa McCarthy eviscerates him on SNL tomorrow night.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, I finally pulled the trigger on getting Hulu, (30 day trial). For some reason the app doesn't want to work through my cable-owned TiVo. But, it works fine on my Vizio app. 
I'm watching Thursday's GH again. I can't tell if it's 1080 or 720, but it's fine for a soap. Looking forward to watching today's episode without ff or losing part of the show to Sean Sphincter.


----------



## Graymalkin

So, wait, didn't Hayden and Finn sleep together at least once? Or were they interrupted somehow? I can't remember.

Well, now we know -- whoever said Anna had been replaced by Alex called it.

When is the Nurses' Ball scheduled to air?


----------



## stellie93

For some reason GH didn't record Thursday, and I lost 20 minutes wed, and fri. So what happened with the blood test? I'm confused.

Why do they think we want to see every afternoon press conference? They never did this with Obama's guy. And they just ask the same stupid questions over and over.


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> For some reason GH didn't record Thursday, and I lost 20 minutes wed, and fri. So what happened with the blood test? I'm confused.
> 
> Why do they think we want to see every afternoon press conference? They never did this with Obama's guy. And they just ask the same stupid questions over and over.


Donald Trump's blood test confirmed that he use cocaine, oh wait you mean GH, sorry getting the two soap operas confused now.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> For some reason GH didn't record Thursday, and I lost 20 minutes wed, and fri. So what happened with the blood test? I'm confused.
> 
> Why do they think we want to see every afternoon press conference? They never did this with Obama's guy. And they just ask the same stupid questions over and over.


The test came back positive. BUT, they used a sample from Hayden, who they knew was clean. Now they know that someone is tampering with the tests. (Guess who?). 

ETA: And, BTW, Hayden is pregnant.


----------



## JimSpence

That was an intense week. 
Jason finds out that he's the one that Jake is afraid of. 
Hayden is pregnant.
So Morgan's pills were half strength. The pharmacy records will show that the correct strength was dispensed. Let's hope that the switch to the half strength pills leads to Scott and we can get rid of Ava.
The delivery person of Jake's b_day present was sent by Helena (from the grave).
I wonder what Julian has in mind for Anna, which we now know is her twin.
Why is the real Anna in a London hospital?


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> That was an intense week.
> Jason finds out that he's the one that Jake is afraid of.
> Hayden is pregnant.
> So Morgan's pills were half strength. The pharmacy records will show that the correct strength was dispensed. Let's hope that the switch to the half strength pills leads to Scott and we can get rid of Ava.
> The delivery person of Jake's b_day present was sent by Helena (from the grave).
> I wonder what Julian has in mind for Anna, which we now know is her twin.
> Why is the real Anna in a London hospital?


No, Morgan's pills were not half strength, Scott replace the breath mints that Ava use with pills of the wrong doguage he did not read the bottle.


----------



## JimSpence

So Scott did replace the pills (mints) with half strength lithium pills.
Scott needs glasses.


----------



## RGM1138

Aha, I was right about Faux Anna. All those extra acting chops didn't go to waste. 
Is this her twin, or maybe Faison in another disguise? 

Enough with the Sonny and Cher Show. If I wanted to listen to that much ranting, I'd watch the WWF. 

I hope they put the Chimera story on the front burner. 

Poor Nelle. Can't catch a break. Or maybe she will now. 

On an unrelated note, while I was on Hulu, I found The Time Tunnel (1966-1967). I never knew until today that the show was shot in color.


----------



## TonyD79

Oh yes. Time tunnel was in color. Loved that show.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Oh yes. Time tunnel was in color. Loved that show.


I was shocked. All the pictures I saw about it were B&W. And I didn't get a color TV until 1971. 
The show's very similar to Quantum Leap.

BTW, I wonder if Valentin will kill this "Anna."


----------



## stellie93

I've watched Gh for years, but I have no memory of this other Anna twin or whatever. She was an agent too? So was she impersonating Anna at the time she did this stuff to Valentin in the past? Is that why Anna can't remember it? And does the WSB know this? Am I supposed to be this confused?


----------



## RGM1138

Paging Tony to the white courtesy phone.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> On an unrelated note, while I was on Hulu, I found The Time Tunnel (1966-1967). I never knew until today that the show was shot in color.


Yes, "Time Tunnel" was in color. There was talk of doing re-boot, but never hear any more about it.

So, the Chimera bomb will go off at the Nurses Ball, assuming things go right (or wrong) depending on how you want the story to go.


----------



## RGM1138

Johncv said:


> Yes, "Time Tunnel" was in color. There was talk of doing re-boot, but never hear any more about it.
> 
> So, the Chimera bomb will go off at the Nurses Ball, assuming things go right (or wrong) depending on how you want the story to go.


Now that sounds like something Helena would launch from the grave. 
Headline: Who. Will. Die!?!


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I've watched Gh for years, but I have no memory of this other Anna twin or whatever. She was an agent too? So was she impersonating Anna at the time she did this stuff to Valentin in the past? Is that why Anna can't remember it? And does the WSB know this? Am I supposed to be this confused?


It happened on another soap. All My Children.

They have impersonated each other before but all in AMC.

I would assume it was Alex who seduced Valentin not Anna. It is odd Alex knows so much about the current people in Anna's life. If it is Alex.

It is possible the woman in the bed is Alex and Anna got information on Valentin from her.

Right now, they could go either way. It's a lot more believable that Anna was briefed on a few days in the past rather than Alex knowing all the details of Anna's life. But there is the cancer treatment thing....

And it is a soap opera so anything can happen.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Paging Tony to the white courtesy phone.


That's "Doctor D79" for paging purposes.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> That's "Doctor D79" for paging purposes.


LOL! Duly noted, Doctor.


----------



## allan

TonyD79 said:


> It happened on another soap. All My Children.
> 
> They have impersonated each other before but all in AMC.
> 
> I would assume it was Alex who seduced Valentin not Anna. It is odd Alex knows so much about the current people in Anna's life. If it is Alex.
> 
> It is possible the woman in the bed is Alex and Anna got information on Valentin from her.
> 
> Right now, they could go either way. It's a lot more believable that Anna was briefed on a few days in the past rather than Alex knowing all the details of Anna's life. But there is the cancer treatment thing....
> 
> And it is a soap opera so anything can happen.


Considering my long GH gap (mid 80s to 2012), it's not surprising that I never heard of an Anna twin. I didn't even know there were crossovers between GH and AMC, though I shouldn't be surprised given the crossovers with the other ABC soap (I'm blanking on the name).


----------



## TonyD79

allan said:


> Considering my long GH gap (mid 80s to 2012), it's not surprising that I never heard of an Anna twin. I didn't even know there were crossovers between GH and AMC, though I shouldn't be surprised given the crossovers with the other ABC soap (I'm blanking on the name).


Yes. Anna was on AMC when robin came back from the dead. The reunion was on AMC.


----------



## Graymalkin

allan said:


> Considering my long GH gap (mid 80s to 2012), it's not surprising that I never heard of an Anna twin. I didn't even know there were crossovers between GH and AMC, though I shouldn't be surprised given the crossovers with the other ABC soap (I'm blanking on the name).


One Life to Live (OLTL)


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> One Life to Live (OLTL)


OLTL and AMC were always in the same universe. OLTL was a spinoff of sorts of AMC.

GH has been acknowledged as being in the same universe at least since Skye's story. Maybe before.

Oops. Got that backwards. AMC was after OLTL.


----------



## allan

OLTL is the one I never got into, but I know Silas Clay/Finn came from there when he was a cop. Is Skye's last name Chandler? (I think I heard that, but CRS). I do remember Adam/Stuart Chandler from AMC.


----------



## TonyD79

allan said:


> OLTL is the one I never got into, but I know Silas Clay/Finn came from there when he was a cop. Is Skye's last name Chandler? (I think I heard that, but CRS). I do remember Adam/Stuart Chandler from AMC.


Yes. She started on AMC. Then went to OLTL.


----------



## RGM1138

Wait, what's this? Jason . . . and Francisco Franco - Bros!?! Prob won't last. 

Spit it out, emo Jake! What is Chimera?!

Now that we finally have confirmation, (and abundant over exposition), I hope they don't drag out Anna's Magical Mystery Tour. 

Is Alex a good witch or a bad witch? Will Val kill her? 

They might as well close down the PC Keystone Kops. Nobody ever pays for any crime in the this burg.


----------



## Graymalkin

RGM1138 said:


> They might as well close down the PC Keystone Kops. Nobody ever pays for any crime in the this burg.


That's not true. As far as we know, former D.A. Hornsby is doing time.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> That's not true. As far as we know, former D.A. Hornsby is doing time.


True, but he was a serial killer. Most of the PC murderers are footloose and fancy free - Ava, Sonny, Julian, Jason, Franco - there's more that I can't think of right now.


----------



## RGM1138

Wow, Robin is preggers. I guess I missed that before. 

Brad needs a good beat down or two. And it looks like they don't have enough evidence on him yet. 

Well, look at who just jetted back in from Merrie Olde England. This should be very interesting. 

I hate when they spend screen time on poor, pitiful Nelle.


----------



## Johncv

What you know, once agin yesterday, ABC interrupt GH for the Donald Tramp soap opera.  So, what happened to Brad? I am going to assume that what I miss in the middle of the show.


----------



## RGM1138

Johncv said:


> What you know, once agin yesterday, ABC interrupt GH for the Donald Tramp soap opera.  So, what happened to Brad? I am going to assume that what I miss in the middle of the show.


Brad's head is seemingly on the chopping block but, his BFF, Obrecht is trying to taint the latest test.


----------



## RGM1138

Interesting how Anna was in black and Alex in white.

I predict that if Brad does get fired, he'll become GH's next serial killer. They'll refer to him as the "Grim Reaper."

I wonder who will die at the Nurses' Ball, from the Chimera canister.


----------



## Graymalkin

Carly caught Sonny in bed with Martina, who really should've listened to her inner sense of self-preservation and gotten on the first available flight back to L.A. But no, she had to have some of Sonny's buttered noodles and then one fling too many.


----------



## RGM1138

One thing you can say about Sonny, he never lets any emotional turmoil affect his need to park the pink Cadillac in any willing partner. Damn the fallout. 

If I had his cojones, I'd be President.


----------



## stellie93

I don't think Brad messed with the drug tests. He's not stupid enough to be so loud about it and then be guilty, since the tests are his responsibility. And it doesn't seem to be Leisel either, so who? Maybe nurse Amy?


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I don't think Brad messed with the drug tests. He's not stupid enough to be so loud about it and then be guilty, since the tests are his responsibility. And it doesn't seem to be Leisel either, so who? Maybe nurse Amy?


Huh? We saw Leisel tampering with the test.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Huh? We saw Leisel tampering with the test.


We did. And Griffin had already said he gave the sample to security. Which begs the question, how the hell did she get the sample? 
I really hate Brad and I hope he and Frau Obrecht die at the Nurses' Ball. (Wishful thinking). But, what if has been Liesl all along who did the tampering?

(I would still hate Brad on GP, though).


----------



## stellie93

Thanks guys, I missed that--actually I forgot I haven't quite finished watching Friday's ep yet, so maybe it was at the end. Poor Brad, he's probably innocent and Lucas will leave him and he'll have to turn evil again.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> Thanks guys, I missed that--actually I forgot I haven't quite finished watching Friday's ep yet, so maybe it was at the end. Poor Brad, he's probably innocent and Lucas will leave him and he'll have to turn evil again.


Yeah, I think Brad is evil clear through to his soul. Lucas only kept it in abeyance. Lucas is a good guy and deserves better.


----------



## RGM1138

Apropos of nothing, except that I watched Star Trek Into Darkness on cable today. I had completely forgotten that Sean Blakemore, (ex-Shawn Butler), played the head Klingon. 
Qapla'!


----------



## JimSpence

Maybe we can finally get rid of Obrecht. And Brad.
Who will save the Nurse's Ball from the Chimera that Helena has programmed Jake to set off?

Willl Alex escape from the WSB and return to cause problems?


----------



## stellie93

They've really changed Valentin since we first met him and he murdered Nick in cold blood to steal the Cassadine fortune. Now he's this nice guy who is pretty decent except for not letting Lulu have her kid, and who can really blame him for that--she's so annoying.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> They've really changed Valentin since we first met him and he murdered Nick in cold blood to steal the Cassadine fortune. Now he's this nice guy who is pretty decent except for not letting Lulu have her kid, and who can really blame him for that--she's so annoying.


Meh. Everyone has murdered someone at sometime in Port Chuck.


----------



## Johncv

I think GH change writer/producer, I giggle when I see the name Lucky Gold in the credits.


----------



## Graymalkin

TonyD79 said:


> Meh. Everyone has murdered someone at sometime in Port Chuck.


Not everybody. Scout and Avery haven't.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Not everybody. Scout and Avery haven't.


Yet.


----------



## RGM1138

Holy cow! Lulu looks like a short float in the Rose Parade. They're going to extremes to hide that pregnancy. 
Jason, you lucky bastid. 
I didn't realize Bobbie Jean was still on staff. She must be on the lower floors when we don't see her. 
GH looks more like a TV set than a hospital with the Nurses Ball lighting. 
I wonder who will kill Ava first, Sonny or little Jake when he unleashes the Satan Bug* on an unsuspecting crowd. 
Don't touch that dial!


----------



## Graymalkin

RGM1138 said:


> Jason, you lucky bastid.


Kelly Monaco is still my favorite Playboy Playmate from the 1990s. (Exact month: April 1997.)


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Kelly Monaco is still my favorite Playboy Playmate from the 1990s. (Exact month: April 1997.)


She's very high on my lust. Uh, list.


----------



## TonyD79

Jackie Zeman dancing? For years it looked like she could barely walk.


----------



## Johncv

Did everyone Google Burt's Bees? LOL  How much did they pay for the product placement?


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> Did everyone Google Burt's Bees? LOL  How much did they pay for the product placement?


Didn't they do last year, too?


----------



## allan

TonyD79 said:


> Didn't they do last year, too?


The name does sound familiar.


----------



## RGM1138

I just did a little Googlin' and apparently last year's NB was sponsored by Aveeno, a cosmetics company, I believe.


----------



## Graymalkin

Burt's Bees gets a full-blown commercial inserted into the show.  Maybe their products can be the antidote for the Chimera toxin! Wouldn't that be a twist?

Now we see why they've kept Amy around. She can sing.

I'm thinking the Chimera toxin only works on GH characters under the age of 13 -- subjecting them to Soap Opera Rapid Aging Syndrome and turning them into teenagers. So they'll be replacing Jake, Charlotte, and Emma!


----------



## TonyD79

But not Spencer, dammit.

The current kids are pretty good.


----------



## RGM1138

Huh, Val actually has musical talent. Color me shocked. And so was Nina, I think. 
Wonder why they cancelled Obrecht's number. Ostensibly, it was so Valentin could sing, but they could have fit him in. It's not like they were on a clock.
Jeez, Val, why not just sell the Chimera to Isis, you goofy bastid!


----------



## Graymalkin

Helena makes ISIS look like the Hardy Boys.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Helena makes ISIS look like the Hardy Boys.


I was jus sayin'. He sells it to Cruella De Vil, and expects she won't use it just because she's dead? Val don't know evil.


----------



## allan

RGM1138 said:


> I was jus sayin'. He sells it to Cruella De Vil, and expects she won't use it just because she's dead? Val don't know evil.


Yeah, that's what gets me. Valentin kept saying "The buyer's dead". Dude, she's Helena Cassidine. Dead is irrelevant.


----------



## RGM1138

Olivia, lookin' good. 

Hey, Val, guess who was just holding the Chimera cylinder with the deadly toxin inside! You stupid Euro-trash, mouth breather. 

Apparently, Kiki doesn't have any discernible talent. 

Ooh, somebody gonna die. Unfortunately, it'll probably be a red shirt. Scott! He's a useless bag of meat. Kill him. 

Why is Franco such a miserable wretch? Lighten up, boy. These are the good days. For you.


----------



## Graymalkin

For the love of all that's holy, could we _stop_ using "Hallelujah" for every somber moment in TV dramas? (And why is the King baffled, anyway?)

You know that oil lantern Ava used in the storeroom is going to get knocked over and set the gallery on fire, with Ava, Carly, and Sonny trapped inside, right? It's the old adage of storytelling: "If you mention the rifle hanging on the wall, it will be taken down and used at some point."

If Jake sets off the Chimera biotoxin, everyone can hide under Lulu's dress until the cloud safely dissipates. (And why is the WSB, which is a global version of the FBI and Interpol, creating biotoxins, anyway? Would that done out of their version of MI6's Q Division?)


----------



## RGM1138

I would guess they use the same logic that nations use to justify nuclear weapons, (and stuff we don't even know about yet), the other guys will do it, so we need to do it too. The MAD defense.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Apparently, Kiki doesn't have any discernible talent.


She and Dillon did a duet last year. No idea why she didn't sing this year.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> She and Dillon did a duet last year. No idea why she didn't sing this year.


Yeah, it was odd. Stranger still was pulling Obrecht from the show, especially after that big buildup of her being invited this year. Maybe the actors had some kind of vocal health issues.


----------



## RGM1138

Spoiler alert for Friday, 5/26 episode:


Spoiler



I've been reading that there will be life altering events happening at the Nurses Ball and other locations in Port Chuck. One, involving a basic element of nature. 


Say no more. Wink, wink.


----------



## RGM1138

Interesting tidbit I just read:GH co-stars didn't know Finola Hughes was masquerading as Alex.

Read more about it at soap central.com using the above search parameter. I couldn't figure out how to import it here.


----------



## JimSpence

The next episode should be interesting.
Helena certainly did a job on Jake.
That oil lantern didn't throw a lot of light did it?
I wonder if fire can destroy the bio toxin?


----------



## stellie93

Graymalkin said:


> For the love of all that's holy, could we _stop_ using "Hallelujah" for every somber moment in TV dramas? (And why is the King baffled, anyway?)
> 
> If Jake sets off the Chimera biotoxin, everyone can hide under Lulu's dress until the cloud safely dissipates.


LOL--how big can she possibly be under there?

The lyrics to Hallelujah are a little weird, but I love the music. Can't hear it too often, and I love to hear Epiphany sing.



RGM1138 said:


> Interesting tidbit I just read:GH co-stars didn't know Finola Hughes was masquerading as Alex.
> .


For a minute there I thought you were saying they thought it was another actress. Duh.


----------



## Graymalkin

The "Ask Man Landers" subplot is moronic. Are advice columns still a thing?

You knew that lantern was going to break and catch fire. I didn't expect Ava to deliberately pick it up and toss it. Is she trying to commit a murder-suicide? Also, how did Carly manage to knock herself out? But at least the truth about those pills has finally come out. Only took, what, nine months?

C'mon, Jake. Be the greatest killer of them all. Or turn everybody into zombies. Because every show has to have zombies now.


----------



## JimSpence

stellie93 said:


> LOL--how big can she possibly be under there?...


 Twins!!!


----------



## RGM1138

"I want the TRUTH!"

"You can't handle the truth!"

Crap, nothing new until Tuesday. 
It's funny that all those people excused themselves early from the Ball. Like they knew something was gonna happen. 

All those stud muffins in the room and nobody grabbed the cylinder and ran out with it? 

Maybe Anna will disarm it. With a pair of tweezers and a tube of lipstick.


----------



## Graymalkin

Also, how is a bio_toxin_ contagious? Toxins are produced by living things, not living things themselves.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Also, how is a bio_toxin_ contagious? Toxins are produced by living things, not living things themselves.


poison produced by and derived from plants and animals. Biotoxins can be absorbed by ingesting or inhaling the toxin. There are different types of toxins, depending upon the mode of toxicity or biological target, including hemotoxins, mycotoxins, necrotoxins, cytotoxins, and neurotoxins. Examples of biotoxins include abrin, from the jequirity bean or rosary pea (Abrus precatorius); ricin, from castor beans; and strychnine, from Strychnos nux-vomica.

Contagious, no. Spreadable yes.


----------



## RGM1138

D'amn, Dr. Tony, you know your stuff.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> D'amn, Dr. Tony, you know your stuff.


Hahaha.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Hahaha.


Do you work in the sciences, medical field, maybe?


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Do you work in the sciences, medical field, maybe?


Engineer.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Engineer.


Really? You certainly are well versed in toxicology. Very impressive.


----------



## Johncv

Ok, all you smart people, question, can a placebo be detected in a pill bottle there are no placebo pills in the bottle? What could you test for?


----------



## RGM1138

Johncv said:


> Ok, all you smart people, question, can a placebo be detected in a pill bottle there are no placebo pills in the bottle? What could you test for?


Actually, there was a tiny piece of a placebo stuck to the bottom of the pill bottle. Enough, apparently, for testing purposes. Either Sonny or Dr Maddox noticed it while they were discussing the prescription.

ETA: Sonny poured out the 300mg pills, peered deeply into the bottle and said: "Wait a minute. What the hell's that?"
It was on Tuesday (5/23).


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Really? You certainly are well versed in toxicology. Very impressive.


And google. Which reinforced what I kind of knew.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> Actually, there was a tiny piece of a placebo stuck to the bottom of the pill bottle. Enough, apparently, for testing purposes. Either Sonny or Dr Maddox noticed it while they were discussing the prescription.
> 
> ETA: Sonny poured out the 300mg pills, peered deeply into the bottle and said: "Wait a minute. What the hell's that?"
> It was on Tuesday (5/23).


Even, if there were tiny piece of a placebo left on the bottom, what would you test for is my question. What do use to make a placebo?


----------



## RGM1138

Johncv said:


> Even, if there were tiny piece of a placebo left on the bottom, what would you test for is my question. What do use to make a placebo?


They also referred to it as an inert material. Basically, the placebo has no drugs whatsoever in it. There are no active ingredients in a placebo, just filler material. When you test it, you would get no reaction to the presence of any drug, therefore you know it's a placebo.


----------



## TonyD79

Yup. Placebos are usually used for blind tests of drugs. One group gets the real drug, another gets a drug that looks and is made of the same base material as the real drug but without the active ingredient. 

If GH ever wanted to get technical, the residue would be just like the base material of the real drug so it would confirm it was a deception and not an accident. 

Of course, that is assuming the pills are consistent throughout and that the active ingredient isn't more in the middle of the pill and the residue was just dust from the edges of the pills. 

I'm not sure if the medicine is spread throughout a pill or concentrated in the center.


----------



## RGM1138

Well. I did NOT see that coming. (Valentin).
I guess they're setting up the town's next revenge serial killer. When Ava comes out all Freddy Krueger, she'll be pissed at everybody.
My first thought would be to have the Army send in a team to retrieve the Chimera. WSB sends one agent? Good planning.
This episode seemed longer than usual. Certainly, more story packed.
They have got to do something with Amy. That girl's not right in the head.
Who the hell keeps a kerosene latern in an art warehouse!?!


----------



## Graymalkin

Who wants to bet that Sonny and Carly go to trial on attempted murder charges? Or that Kiki snaps and becomes Ava's avenging angel?

I really don't think Valentin is going to wind up in a super-max. That would make things way too easy for Lulu.

Looks like some characters who have been on the back burner for the week will show up tomorrow -- Alexis, Julian, Finn, Hayden, Michael, and Nelle.


----------



## Graymalkin

The POTUS announcement preempted the last half-hour of GH for me -- but the entire episode will be available on ABC.com after 8 p.m. EDST.


----------



## JimSpence

My local carries GH at 2pm. Not a lot happened in the last half hour.


----------



## Graymalkin

You'd think that they would place Julian under house arrest, with an ankle monitor, like they did to Sonny, but nope. So he's free to go after Sonny and Carly for what happened to Ava.

They're also remaking Nelle's image -- making her look younger and more innocent. (I think they removed the eyeliner and shadow.) So she's not going anywhere.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, since Ava is a crispy critter now, and Morgan is dead(?), Sonny and Julian should follow the the advice of Vito Corleone: "We're quits."
Of course, Ava will live. Evil never dies. But, Karma finally gave her a nasty payback, so she won't have time to plan any revenge. (Well, a normal person wouldn't). And, as much as I can't stand the witch, prosecuting her now would just be overkill.
Valentin is up sh*t creek without a paddle. There should be no way that he gets off. But, he will.
Nelle has the personality of a walnut. And, she'll try to ride Michael for all he's worth.


----------



## Graymalkin

They've never recovered Morgan's body, so he's not dead. But he may not show up for a couple of years.

Ava will recover. The producers also now have the opportunity to recast the role.

I wonder if Avery's pre-school acceptance will be rescinded.

New York State's legal system seems to be extraordinarily forgiving. Alexis is reinstated as a lawyer and Julian makes bail. I, too, doubt they'll prosecute Ava.

Someone needs to tell the writers that a city's police commissioner has absolutely no authority in setting bail terms. That's handled by the court, not the cops.


----------



## RGM1138

Yeah, Ava will probably come out of bandages with all of her hair intact.


----------



## Graymalkin

ABC has not fulfilled its promise to stream today's episode on ABC.com at 8 p.m. Lots of complaints in the comments.

Edited to add: It became available around 8:20 p.m. I've watched the last half hour. Nothing major happened, but I'm still satisfied.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> ABC has not fulfilled its promise to stream today's episode on ABC.com at 8 p.m. Lots of complaints in the comments.
> 
> Edited to add: It became available around 8:20 p.m. I've watched the last half hour. Nothing major happened, but I'm still satisfied.


Where do you stream the episodes from, the phone app or through your computer?


----------



## Graymalkin

RGM1138 said:


> Where do you stream the episodes from, the phone app or through your computer?


I went to the web site on my iMac. But the ABC app on the phone should work, too.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> I went to the web site on my iMac. But the ABC app on the phone should work, too.


Yeah, I took a look at the phone app, with an eye toward future use when the show gets preempted here. But, having to sit through all those commercials is onerous.
I'm trying out Hulu with a no commercials plan for the same purpose. I think it may be worth the $12 to not have to watch commercials. They usually have the same day's ep up by 8:00pm. Plus, they have quite a few older series and movies that I would watch.


----------



## Graymalkin

Maybe it was a one-time deal, due to the preemption, but the web site did not include any commercials with the episode. It also did not cost anything.


----------



## allan

RGM1138 said:


> Yeah, I took a look at the phone app, with an eye toward future use when the show gets preempted here. But, having to sit through all those commercials is onerous.
> I'm trying out Hulu with a no commercials plan for the same purpose. I think it may be worth the $12 to not have to watch commercials. They usually have the same day's ep up by 8:00pm. Plus, they have quite a few older series and movies that I would watch.


As often as GH gets interrupted, that show alone is almost worth getting Hulu.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Maybe it was a one-time deal, due to the preemption, but the web site did not include any commercials with the episode. It also did not cost anything.


Interesting. Maybe I should have gone to the web site instead. The app had commercials. And the worse part is, it listed how many commercials were left to play. 
I can't go back to that. I've been dvr-spoiled.


----------



## TonyD79

I've watched on the app. There are commercials usually but they are short. Maybe 15 seconds for most. As far as I know, the abc app is free as long as you register your local channel.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> I've watched on the app. There are commercials usually but they are short. Maybe 15 seconds for most. As far as I know, the abc app is free as long as you register your local channel.


I didn't register before, but I have now. Interestingly, they used my DirectTV as my local provider carrier instead of Cableone. I have my local ABC on both.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> I didn't register before, but I have now. Interestingly, they used my DirectTV as my local provider carrier instead of Cableone. I have my local ABC on both.


You have two providers?


----------



## RGM1138

Johncv said:


> You have two providers?


Well, yeah, I have Cableone and I also have DirecTV. 
I have my Tivo through Cableone. They have more "local" stations which include those in New Orleans and Mobile, AL, on either side of my hometown. 
I have DirecTV because they have The CW, HBO, Starz, and Showtime in HD. Cableone doesn't.


----------



## Graymalkin

Do CableOne and DirecTV know you have both? Didn't the FCC make that illegal? :wink:


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Do CableOne and DirecTV know you have both? Didn't the FCC make that illegal? :wink:


Yes, they both know. They frequently try to outbid each other to make me be exclusive. But I won't. 
What gave you the idea that having both would be illegal?


----------



## Graymalkin

So, today's episode (June 2)...

That was pretty stupid of you, Lulu. What did you think Valentin was going to do once he found out he was going to be arrested? And then you left him alone with Charlotte?

Looks like Kiki won't have a psychotic break and go after Sonny and Carly. She's just going to be carrying a huge burden of guilt. Will she break up with Dylan over it?

Julian may say he's not going to seek revenge, but he will. He can justify anything to himself.

For Pete's sake, Alexis, stay away from Julian! But nooo...

Please kill the "Ask Man Landers" storyline right now, while it's still in its infancy. Please.


----------



## stellie93

Also stupid of the WSB to not send someone out to get Valentin right away. 

What's with Anna being so sympathetic to him? He still killed Nicholas for no good reason--that's enough to convince me he's a bad guy. 

The treatment for Ava would take months, if not years, right? Are we going to have to suffer through that, or will Sonny save us from it? Or will they send her away for treatment and then bring her back with a different face? I actually like the actress who plays Ava pretty well. Maybe she just wants a vacation.


----------



## TonyD79

They can send Ava to Cassadine Island. They have some miracle machines there.


----------



## Johncv

Graymalkin said:


> Please kill the "Ask Man Landers" storyline right now, while it's still in its infancy. Please.


I sort up like Man Lander story line. I think the actor who play Natam is having fun with it.



stellie93 said:


> What's with Anna being so sympathetic to him? He still killed Nicholas for no good reason--that's enough to convince me he's a bad guy.


Last I remember Nick took a dive off the balcony (after being shot), so we don't know that he dead. No one dies at Port Chuck or Cassadine Island. Do we really know that Morgan is dead, I remember one scene where someone was looking in on Carly and Sonny after Morgan's accident.


----------



## stellie93

Nick probably isn't dead, but Valentin did try to kill him in cold blood.


----------



## RGM1138

Nina sure is being lenient on Val. She's conveniently forgotten about him being a gangster ever since he sold the Chimera. AND, that he "killed" poor Nik. He's no choir boy. 
Carly should probably visit Ava in the burn unit. She's pretty self-absorbed with her own vengeance, but Ava didn't get off Scott free. She's pretty much f*cked from here on out. (Unless they do some soap opera magic on her).
Wouldn't it be weird if Carly tried to kill Ava instead of Sonny?
How long does Val think he can lie to Charlotte? Until she's 16, 18? If he doesn't bleed out first.


----------



## TonyD79

Ava is going to turn to religion and become a nun!!!!


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Ava is going to turn to religion and become a nun!!!!


Ha! Wouldn't that be something? Sonny couldn't touch her then.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Ha! Wouldn't that be something? Sonny couldn't touch her then.


Won't be the first nun on GH.

I think it would be fun.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Won't be the first nun on GH.
> 
> I think it would be fun.


I'm drawing a blank on this one. Remind who the nun was. (All I can picture is Mary Tyler Moore in Change of Habit). 
Maybe Ava would have a miracle recovery. Of course, she would never keep her vows. Which would really piss off Sonny.


----------



## Prepper

Wow, did the writers just decide to borrow this "Man Landers" storyline thinking nobody would recognize the plot of an obscure Australian movie named "Paperback Hero" (starring a pre-Wolverine Hugh Jackman no less)??


----------



## stellie93

I'll admit it--I cried like a baby when Valentin said goodbye to Charlotte. 

What was the deal with Sam's massage? I kept waiting for the guy we've never seen before to strangle her or something????

As the only person on earth who likes Spencer--welcome back!


----------



## Graymalkin

I find Spencer to be a hoot. As long as he's just here for the summer, it's good.

I have a bad feeling that Sam's about to suffer a complication from her ordeal in giving birth to Scout.

I'm positive that unless Anna personally delivers Valentin to wherever the Hague holds people bound over for trial, Valentin will escape.

When is the actress portraying Lulu due to give birth? They're not even trying to hide it on screen anymore, and she looks ready to pop.


----------



## RGM1138

Oh,bloody hell! The spawn of Satan has returned. 
I guess the Lulu Crew borrowed the Marvel Jump Jet to make it to Niagara Falls in 5 minutes. 
How much would I have to pay to be Sam's masseur?
Julian is such a smarmy creep, trying to ooze his way back into his family's life. Skeevy bastid. 
I wonder how they'll write Lulu off for the maternity leave. (Guest Lulu?).


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I'm drawing a blank on this one. Remind who the nun was. (All I can picture is Mary Tyler Moore in Change of Habit).
> Maybe Ava would have a miracle recovery. Of course, she would never keep her vows. Which would really piss off Sonny.


Duke's half sister. Sister Camellia. There was an almost incest theme if I remember. He was infatuated with her but it turned out they were related.


----------



## TonyD79

Spencer's a little less annoying. Almost more like a mini-Spinelli.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Duke's half sister. Sister Camellia. There was an almost incest theme if I remember. He was infatuated with her but it turned out they were related.


I can't picture her at all. It must have been a period when I wasn't watching.

ETA: Just Googled her. There was an ancient ep of the show from January, 1987. I apparently have never seen her character. I did see very young versions of Anna, Bobbie and a baby-faced Felicia, though.


----------



## JimSpence

Concerning Lulu. Don't read the Soap magazines.

I wonder if ABC will join all of the other networks tomorrow so they can cover the Comey testimony?


----------



## stellie93

It's supposed to be at 10 am, so I would hope it would be done long before 2 or 3.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> It's supposed to be at 10 am, so I would hope it would be done long before 2 or 3.


Yeah, but if they can squeeze any amount of info out of anyone, they'll stretch it out until the 5:30 News.


----------



## RGM1138

Hey, maybe Cam can beat the crap out of that snotty little pretentious, idle wasteoid. 
How about if Frau O comes into contact with a nasty toxin, and good, ole Doc Finn is the only one who can cure her? That ought to change her evil ways, baby. 
Don't think Hayden's ready for motherhood yet. 
Can Alex already be back in PC? Maybe she'll spring Valentin.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Concerning Lulu. Don't read the Soap magazines.


Why, are we going to another new-Lulu. 

While were at it how about new-Nick, new-AJ, new-Maxi, new-place name here.


----------



## JimSpence

Spoiler



The soap mags are reporting that Charlotte isn't Lulu's kid that there is another kid out there. 
So Lulu will be away trying to find her.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The soap mags are reporting that Charlotte isn't Lulu's kid that there is another kid out there.
> So Lulu will be away trying to find her.


Oh, no. Poor little Charlotte. 
That's what I assumed would happen, but that was before Val was arrested. Didn't see this new twist coming.


----------



## RGM1138

I'm away from home right now. Did they air GH or The Spicey Show today?


----------



## Graymalkin

In New York, they aired GH.

Dylan comforted Kiki.
Alex showed up at PCPD and convinced Valentin that if he denied everything, the WSB wouldn't have a case against him. Then she disappeared into the night.
Sonny and Carly realized that Nelle could help in prosecuting Ava. They asked her to give a deposition and she agreed.
Michael and Nelle got closer, Michael admitted he likes her, and they nearly kissed.
Valentin convinced Anna to let him make a video message to Charlotte, which he did before WSB agents escorted him away. (Anna doesn't know Alex had just been there.)
Curtis and his Aunt Hattie argued about Jordan and TJ, but Curtis didn't tell her he was dating Jordan. However, Jordan showed up at his door and let the cat out of the bag.
Ava's despair became corporeal and convinced her that it was "time to let go," and Ava flatlined.

That's the gist of it.


----------



## JimSpence

ABC broke in for about 10 minutes at ~2:30 for my feed.
I doubt I missed much, but will go to the ABC website later.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> In New York, they aired GH.
> 
> Dylan comforted Kiki.
> Alex showed up at PCPD and convinced Valentin that if he denied everything, the WSB wouldn't have a case against him. Then she disappeared into the night.
> Sonny and Carly realized that Nelle could help in prosecuting Ava. They asked her to give a deposition and she agreed.
> Michael and Nelle got closer, Michael admitted he likes her, and they nearly kissed.
> Valentin convinced Anna to let him make a video message to Charlotte, which he did before WSB agents escorted him away. (Anna doesn't know Alex had just been there.)
> Curtis and his Aunt Hattie argued about Jordan and TJ, but Curtis didn't tell her he was dating Jordan. However, Jordan showed up at his door and let the cat out of the bag.
> Ava's despair became corporeal and convinced her that it was "time to let go," and Ava flatlined.
> 
> That's the gist of it.


Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## RGM1138

Are Sonny and Carly subtly hoping for, (planning) an end to Ava just so they can feel closure? That seems monstrous. 
To call Baldwin a low-life ambulance chaser would be an insult to low-lifes and ambulance chasers. I hope he gets jail time. 
Do we really need another scheming person to mess around with the lives of the front burner characters, (Aunty STELLA!)?
Once again, I think Lucy has danced her way out of prosecution by being a snitch on Baldwin.


----------



## JimSpence

My local airs GH at 2pm and they broke away for the hearing at 2:40 and were still going strong at 3:40.
So it's off to other sources unless ABC decides to re-air this episode.


----------



## stellie93

Here they aired a rerun until it was interrupted and it said they would air today's episode tomorrow


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> Here they aired a rerun until it was interrupted and it said they would air today's episode tomorrow


Where is "here"?


----------



## Graymalkin

ABC said the episode originally scheduled for today will be aired tomorrow nationwide.


----------



## RGM1138

What I heard from that hearing was: "Hey, everybody. I don't know nuthin'! The president said so. Bye, y'all."


----------



## allan

Johncv said:


> Where is "here"?


I don't know about her here, but my here is Central Time, and I got the same thing there.


----------



## TonyD79

On the DC station, I got rerun from the beginning with a notice that the show was pushed back a day. After determining it was a Christmas show, I watched no further so I have no idea if there was an interruption.


----------



## Graymalkin

So will today's events lead to another preemption?


----------



## allan

Graymalkin said:


> So will today's events lead to another preemption?


Probably.


----------



## RGM1138

I'd say 50/50. After they've recapped everything 9 or 10 times, they may want a break.

And, after they've talked to anyone who could have possibly been at the park, but destiny saved them.

Or, anyone who possibly knew or knew of the alleged shooter. 

Make it 30/70.


----------



## Graymalkin

Well, it's already preempted "The Young and the Restless," the other daytime soap I watch. And the media's enthusiasm for this story isn't flagging yet, so I figure GH is toast.


----------



## Graymalkin

There's now the shooting in San Francisco to cover, so this should sustain the special report programming until the evening news.

Just you know, I'm being half-serious, half-kidding here.


----------



## Graymalkin

Right after my last post, CBS resumed normal programming. So I'll get the second half of "The Young and the Restless." I need the mindless distraction.


----------



## Graymalkin

Spinelli pops in for an episode, to help Jason find the delivery man who delivered the Chimera magic kit to Jake. Looks like this Costa fellow is the new Big Bad for the week.

What is wrong with Sam? Postpartum depression? (I never heard of that leading to delusions.) Brain tumor? Post-hypnotic suggestion from Helena?

Nice moment there with Anna, Lulu, Nina, and Charlotte.


----------



## TonyD79

A warning before the show that some may find the episode disturbing based on today's events.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> A warning before the show that some may find the episode disturbing based on today's events.


I was just thinking that.


----------



## RGM1138

Did the Assassin of The Internet just say "swamp rats"?


Don't do it, Nathan. 

What if Charlotte wants to go home with Nina? Legally, she can't but how pissed would Lulu be at Anna?


----------



## Crobinzine

RGM1138 said:


> Did the Assassin of The Internet just say "swamp rats"?"
> 
> Yep. Nerd card revoked!


----------



## TonyD79

Why? A Star Wars reference is still nerdy even if wrong.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Why? A Star Wars reference is still nerdy even if wrong.


Nerdy, yes. "Ace of Cyberspace" worthy, no.
It's as if Sheldon Cooper had described Han Solo's ship as the Millennium Hawk.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Nerdy, yes. "Ace of Cyberspace" worthy, no.
> It's as if Sheldon Cooper had described Han Solo's ship as the Millennium Hawk.


Sheldon would analyze why the ship was more Hawk-like than Falcon-like if he made that statement.


----------



## RGM1138

Helena's henchboy looks very familiar. I can't imagine he's here to kill Jake. 
The big question now is, with the Queen dead, who took over the Evil Empire? Surely, Nik hasn't gone that far to the dark side. Unless, maybe he returns to PC looking like the Phantom of the Opera caused by his little run-in with Val. 
And what trigger has been set off in Sam's head?


----------



## Johncv

TonyD79 said:


> Why? A Star Wars reference is still nerdy even if wrong.


You do know that ABC is owned by Disney, which now owned everything "Star Wars"


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> You do know that ABC is owned by Disney, which now owned everything "Star Wars"


Yes. Of course.


----------



## JimSpence

Dang, I thought for sure that someone was going off the roof.


----------



## Graymalkin

It does look like Sam's about to fall into the abyss.

They really upped the brat quotient on Spencer today. Has he acted out that badly before? (I've only been watching the show for a year.)

So is Amy trying to move in on Nathan romantically, or did she merely take advantage of him for her advice blog? I suspect the answer is both.


----------



## TonyD79

I don't think romantically. She's hot for Dillon.


----------



## stellie93

You have to cut Spencer some slack--he's being asked to live with the girl whose father killed his father, as well as stealing his inheritance. And he has to hear her talk about how great Papa is all the time. Not a situation you would likely put a kid in.

The idea that Amy's brother was injured in the service and now has to pay his own hospital bills is crazy. The VA might not be great, but they surely would take care of him plus he'd be on disability. I can't stand Amy.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> It does look like Sam's about to fall into the abyss.
> 
> They really upped the brat quotient on Spencer today. Has he acted out that badly before? (I've only been watching the show for a year.)


Well, I'm biased, but to me, he's always been a spoiled brat, with an overdeveloped sense of self importance. I blame that on his family. 
At one point, when Nik was still in town, Spencer spoke of the family fortune as being our money. And I'm pretty sure he hasn't put a dime into the family coffers. 
He's often called Cameron a "townie." 
He seems to have no concept of how to treat people socially.


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> The idea that Amy's brother was injured in the service and now has to pay his own hospital bills is crazy. The VA might not be great, but they surely would take care of him plus he'd be on disability. I can't stand Amy.


If the extent of his injuries is that he requires 24 hr care in a convalescent hospital then yes there very little the VA will cover.


----------



## RGM1138

I guess all of Nelle's extensive experience as Carly's personal go/fer is finally going to pay off.
Will Sonny be trapped like a rat in PR? Maybe, Jase can fly down, (since he won't answer the phone), and save his life. Again. Getting all bloodied up in the process.
Damn, Bobbie, you can back off a little. The war's over. You guys won. Stop beating a dead horse.
Little tip for Joss, why don't you spend a summer or three down under with Ausie-Boy? The change would do is all good.
Uh-oh. Looks like the Man-Landers jig is up. Run!


----------



## Graymalkin

Then there's still the matter of Sam's postpartum psychosis.

I think Amy and Nathan will be able to talk their way back into the book deal. I can't imagine a storyline being nipped this quickly in the bud (although I wish it was).


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Then there's still the matter of Sam's postpartum psychosis.


IANAD, but postpartum is one thing, what Sam has is something else. I think it's part of the curse that Helena cast on everyone.
I don't remember exactly why, but Helena really hated Sam.
And when the Chimera showed up, I think it's the beginning of a whole slew of summertime paranormal events that will befall the denizens of Port Chuck.


----------



## Graymalkin

I'm pretty sure Molly is going to tell Sam she's suffering from postpartum depression. Or possibly PTSD.

Uh oh, Garvey's already in Puerto Rico. Jason's going to need Jack Bauer's SUV to get there in time. (This would be Jack Bauer's _amphibious_ SUV, of course.)

Aunt Stella is not only burning bridges, she's going into orbit and nuking them from there. She could not have picked a better place to destroy Jordan's career.


----------



## stellie93

I don't get how they're going to hide the identity of Man Landers when his picture has already been online with the column? Even if it was only there a couple days, enough people in Port Chuck would have seen it and recognized him to spread the word if the book sells big and his identity becomes a thing.


----------



## Graymalkin

Jason arrives in the nick of time! (ELQ's company jet obviously was acquired from Jack Bauer Wormhole Travel Inc.)

Sam is definitely suffering some sort of psychosis. Probably Helena's doing. Blaming it on postpartum depression would be incredibly insensitive to real sufferers of PPD.

Michael and Nelle went up a tree/K I S S I N G...

Joss is going to be in sooo much trouble when Carly gets home. And why do I have this premonition that her crush Oscar is transgender?


----------



## RGM1138

Geez, Carly, promise to never back me up in a firefight.

Handy the way they wrapped up the island shootout with a couple of lines of dialog. No need for CSI, police tape, cops, EMTs ect. "Guy's in hospital, be taken back to mainland, he'll be tried for attempt murder." Bing, bang boom. (Helps when you own the cops, I guess).

I got a weird vibe when Sam said the weather was clear and Jase says "I'll be home soon." That sounds like a plane crash in the making.

Wonder if one of Joss' teenie buds will set the house on fire? Or, at least, leave a giant pile of trash.


----------



## Graymalkin

RGM1138 said:


> Wonder if one of Joss' teenie buds will set the house on fire? Or, at least, leave a giant pile of trash.


Once Michael said, "Joss doesn't know how to be bad," it became inevitable that something very, very bad will happen at the house.


----------



## stellie93

Transgender....that sounds likely. We don't have one of those, do we?


----------



## JimSpence

I wonder how Sam will react when she finds out that Carly winged Jason?

I hope the Auntie story doesn't drag out too long.


----------



## Graymalkin

JimSpence said:


> I wonder how Sam will react when she finds out that Carly winged Jason?
> 
> I hope the Auntie story doesn't drag out too long.


Sam's delusions seem to be fixated on Sonny taking Jason away from her, so I think she'll try to kill him.

I can't see which way the Aunt Stella storyline can go other than breaking up Jordan and Curtis.


----------



## stellie93

The actress who plays Stella is pretty well known--up to now her story has been boring and poorly written IMO, but I could see her staying...maybe the evil tramp will save her life or something.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> The actress who plays Stella is pretty well known--up to now her story has been boring and poorly written IMO, but I could see her staying...maybe the evil tramp will save her life or something.


I've always liked her in comedy roles, usually playing a nurse. But, this shrill caricature they have her playing now is like fingernails on a chalkboard to me.


----------



## allan

I got a kick out of Michael and Nell. "We shouldn't do this" *smooch smooch* "You're right, we shouldn't. *smooch smooch smooch*


----------



## RGM1138

Geez, why doesn't Julian sign up for Stalkers Anonymous already? He shows up more often than ants at a picnic. 
Can somebody check Nelle's ID. Are we sure she's 18?
Why is Frau Obrecht being so nice to Ava? Is she planning to do some e-vil experiments on her? (If the Bride of Frankenstein shows up in PC one day, we'll know from whence it came).
Sonny, out of the life? "Sure, my boys will do the lootin' and killin', an I'll just sit in the penthouse, makin' a gabagoo sandwich an some espresso. Yo."


----------



## Graymalkin

Oh, Joss, you missed a bottle under the sofa... I hope Carly finds it and nails the selfish little brat to the wall.


----------



## Graymalkin

How many times has Sonny tried before to get out of the life? And who could he possibly groom to take over what he can't get rid of? Not Jason. Perhaps Julian?

That's quite the Scooby Gang they're forming to get rid of the evil Dr. Obrecht: Monica, Curtis, Kiki, Finn, and Hayden. But I suspect Liesl will counterattack with Julian.


----------



## RGM1138

I would have never disassembled my gun. Even civilians need protection. Especially, former mob boss civies. 
The only way to stop Obrecht is to take off, nuke her from orbit. It's the only way to be sure. 
I can almost see Julian taking Sonny's territory. He did Sonny a solid with the heads up on the killer.


----------



## Graymalkin

So Steve Burton, who played Jason for 20 years, is returning to GH. GH confirmed that with a teaser.

Will he take the Jason role back from Billy Miller, or will he be a new character?

If he's a new character, I think we've found the person who can take over Sonny's criminal enterprises for him.


----------



## JimSpence

Is Carly ready to be a grandmother?


----------



## Johncv

Graymalkin said:


> So Steve Burton, who played Jason for 20 years, is returning to GH. GH confirmed that with a teaser.
> 
> Will he take the Jason role back from Billy Miller, or will he be a new character?
> 
> If he's a new character, I think we've found the person who can take over Sonny's criminal enterprises for him.


Had to Google this, just boo  I like Billy Miller as Jason.


----------



## Graymalkin

Apparently Rebecca Budig, who plays Hayden, is departing after the summer. That doesn't bode well for her pregnancy or her life.


----------



## RGM1138

It's gonna be weird if Burton comes back as another character. Every time someone says "Jason", we'll all look at Burton out of habit.


----------



## Graymalkin

RGM1138 said:


> It's gonna be weird if Burton comes back as another character. Every time someone says "Jason", we'll all look at Burton out of habit.


Not me. I haven't watched GH for 20 years, so I've only known Billy Miller's portrayal.


----------



## TonyD79

No problem with his return but if they reset Jason to the enforcer, I won't like it. Never liked Jason as Sonny's thug.


----------



## JimSpence

Maybe Helena cloned Jason?


----------



## allan

Graymalkin said:


> Not me. I haven't watched GH for 20 years, so I've only known Billy Miller's portrayal.


Same here. When I quit watching in the 80s, Jason was a baby. I restarted about the time Burton got shot.


----------



## RGM1138

Maybe he'll be the new mobster in town who takes over Sonny's business. (Because he reminds him so much of Jason).


----------



## TonyD79

Just DONT make it that the current Jason is a fake. That is too cruel for Sam


----------



## RGM1138

I haven't been able to find any official information anywhere. At this point, we don't know if he's back to stay, or just in town for a few weeks, to mess with Sam's head, (by way of Helena).
And, it could be that one day, we'll tune in to GH, Burton will strut into frame, and the vo will be: "The role of Jason Morgan is being played by Steve Burton."
Anything is possible.


----------



## RGM1138

I was wondering about the laws of New York. If Ava were indicted, how would they handle the trial? I imagine it would be years before she would be medically allowed to go to court. And after a lengthy trial, if she's found guilty, NY has to cover her medical needs for years. She would still probably be in a state hospital and not a jail cell anyway. She'll still suffer torment until she dies. 
Maybe true justice won't be satisfied with Ava "free." But, karma put a smack down on her ass that, I would think, has punished her in ways she never could have imagined. 
To arrest her at this point would just be beating a dead horse, so to speak.


----------



## Graymalkin

Time to ship Joss off to Australia. She can come back in the fall as an 18-year-old temptress determined to make Carly pay.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Time to ship Joss off to Australia. She can come back in the fall as an 18-year-old temptress determined to make Carly pay.


Oh, hell yes! I'm ready for them to hit the ejection seat on her. 
BTW, they should strap the little Cassadine larva in with her. They can keep each other company. 
If Nik's kid stays in PC, he's bound to cause a catastrophe that the whole town will suffer from.


----------



## Graymalkin

Sure! Let's boot Spencer and Charlotte. They can also go through SORAS during their absence and come back as college-bound students determined to fight over Wyndemere and wreak havoc in Port Charles along the way.


----------



## TonyD79

Anna: Disco? I used to do it a little bit.

Yeah, just a little.


----------



## Graymalkin

Only about 10 minutes of General Hospital aired here today (NYC metro region). Local affiliates all went to special coverage for a shooting incident at Bronx Lebanon Hospital in NYC.

I did see (1) Michael and Nelle basking in the after-sex glow, (2) Niki tell Dylan about some mysterious project "at work" (the plan to bring Dr. Obrecht to justice), and (3) Olivia and Nina having a discussion about Olivia's wedding and Nina's divorce, and (4) an awkward meeting between Anna, Jordan, and Andre.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Only about 10 minutes of General Hospital aired here today (NYC metro region). Local affiliates all went to special coverage for a shooting incident at Bronx Lebanon Hospital in NYC.
> 
> I did see (1) Michael and Nelle basking in the after-sex glow, (2) Niki tell Dylan about some mysterious project "at work" (the plan to bring Dr. Obrecht to justice), and (3) Olivia and Nina having a discussion about Olivia's wedding and Nina's divorce, and (4) an awkward meeting between Anna, Jordan, and Andre.


The Scooby gang tricked Obrecht into admitting she tampered with the tests by making her think there was a video that she tried to destroy. Arrested by PCPD. Which means she should be free by Monday.

And Anna danced with Andre.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Anna: Disco? I used to do it a little bit.
> 
> Yeah, just a little.


I was just thinking of those scenes myself, when they walked into the studio.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> The Scooby gang tricked Obrecht into admitting she tampered with the tests by making her think there was a video that she tried to destroy. Arrested by PCPD. Which means she should be free by Monday.
> 
> And Anna danced with Andre.


That Obrecht reveal scene cracked me up. It was like something from 50s soap tv. 
Or, a Buck Rogers serial. 
"Blast! Now they'll all know that I'm Oba 'Killer' Kane!"


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> That Obrecht reveal scene cracked me up. It was like something from 50s soap tv.
> Or, a Buck Rogers serial.
> "Blast! Now they'll all know that I'm Oba 'Killer' Kane!"


Well. Obrecht sure seems to be right out of a 50s soap.


----------



## RGM1138

Heads up in case you didn't already know. GH will air reruns Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## Graymalkin

RGM1138 said:


> Heads up in case you didn't already know. GH will air reruns Monday and Tuesday.


I am verklempt.


----------



## Graymalkin

Watched Friday's preempted episode on ABC dot com (needed to log in via my Xfinity account). So I'm all caught up.

Glad they caught Dr. Olbrecht. But she'll wiggle out of it.

That's going to be some wedding with Michael, Nelle, Sonny, and Carly all in attendance.

Nice disco dancing by Anna and Andre. I had forgotten Finola Hughes was a dancer earlier in her career.


----------



## Johncv

Graymalkin said:


> That's going to be some wedding with Michael, Nelle, Sonny, and Carly all in attendance.


What could possiibly go wrong?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Nice disco dancing by Anna and Andre. I had forgotten Finola Hughes was a dancer earlier in her career.


Oh, yeah. I remember having a big crush on her when I first saw her in Staying Alive.


----------



## nrnoble

OK, I admit back in college (early 80s) I watched GH occasionally. It was back in the days when Luke & Laura were at their peek. As I recall, the writers had to come up with a way to turn Luke's rape of Laura, into a super couple because they had passionate on-screen chemistry, and the audience wanted more. At the time, Luke was a pretty nasty bad guy, and was destined to be killed off in his storyline, likely framing Luara for a murder she did not commit, but that storyline was canned when the audience wanted more of them together.


----------



## allan

Johncv said:


> What could possiibly go wrong?


That was an  moment!


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Well. Obrecht sure seems to be right out of a 50s soap.


And when she gets really pissed, I keep expecting the dagger to come out of her Rosa Klebb shoes.


----------



## RGM1138

D'amn, Sam. Maybe you should have been a little more upfront with the doc on your symptoms. Gonna make things a little tense at Thanksgiving dinners,etc.

I thought Alex was helping Val escape. But, maybe she was using him to get herself off.

What does Nina expect Anna to do, spring Valentin?

Enough with the aunt Stella storyline already.

Some random speculations I've read:


Spoiler



Steve Burton is coming back as Jason's "twin", in other words, the "real" Jason. Burton is also said to be back long term. 
It's been in the news that Rebecca Budig is leaving GH. It's also rumored that Kathleen Gati (Obrecht) will be exiting as well, because of events in the storyline. 
Valentine may also reappear in Port Chuck for a time. 
Should be interesting.


----------



## Graymalkin

So Ned and Olivia got to tie the knot with relatively minor complications.

Did they change actors for Oscar's role? Did Joss leave Avery all by herself? That's seriously bad, like Child Services bad. Could be the start of a custody battle...

Why did Lulu disappear from the wedding? Did the actress go into labor?

Will we ever meet Amy's brother Chet?


----------



## stellie93

I wondered about Avery too, but then I thought there's probably a nanny. Joss probably wasn't really responsible for her. I hope. 

The pre-wedding nonsense was pretty funny--usually I hate that stuff. I wasn't all that impressed with Ned's song, tho. FF. Didn't notice Lulu being gone.

I hate Amy, so not anxious to meet her brother. Is Maxi ever coming back?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> So Ned and Olivia got to tie the knot with relatively minor complications.
> 
> Did they change actors for Oscar's role? Did Joss leave Avery all by herself? That's seriously bad, like Child Services bad. Could be the start of a custody battle...
> 
> Why did Lulu disappear from the wedding? Did the actress go into labor?
> 
> Will we ever meet Amy's brother Chet?


I think they SORASed Oscar. I think he was a baby the last time I saw him.

I don't think they showed Avery arriving at Carly's yet, so maybe Joss won't be home when she does come over. I don't think Joss is stupid enough to leave a child home alone at that age.

Dante told his momma at the wedding that Lulu wasn't feeling well, so he had her lie down. But, that could be cover because she did go into labor. These shows are usually shot about a month in advance, but I haven't seen any birth announcements lately, so who knows?


----------



## RGM1138

I thought the whole bit with the fire, (what dumbass throws a lit match into a container full of paper?), was too over the top. 
And they only send ONE firefighter?  They usually send a whole truck full of guys when a cat's stuck up a tree. 
And Olivia being arrested as a prostitute? That's just bush league filler writing. 
At least the wedding went off without some crazed gunman shooting up the place. Which is what I kept expecting.


----------



## Graymalkin

The entire "Olivia gets arrested" sequence made no sense whatsoever. She was clearly drunk, she's wearing a bridal shower crown, and (I think) she manages the Metro Court's restaurant. (Or is she just the hostess? I'm not even sure what Carly's job is there, or who owns the Metro Court.) And someone took a picture of her, awake, in her jail cell. Did she not see the photographer? Or did the rookie cop take her picture on his cellphone? That would be a firing offense.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I think they SORASed Oscar. I think he was a baby the last time I saw him.
> 
> I don't think they showed Avery arriving at Carly's yet, so maybe Joss won't be home when she does come over. I don't think Joss is stupid enough to leave a child home alone at that age.


We just saw Oscar last week. You are thinking of Leo.

The actor who played Oscar for all of two shows got a Netflix series.

And no way Joss was in charge of Avery who lives with Sonny not Carly.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> The entire "Olivia gets arrested" sequence made no sense whatsoever. She was clearly drunk, she's wearing a bridal shower crown, and (I think) she manages the Metro Court's restaurant. (Or is she just the hostess? I'm not even sure what Carly's job is there, or who owns the Metro Court.) And someone took a picture of her, awake, in her jail cell. Did she not see the photographer? Or did the rookie cop take her picture on his cellphone? That would be a firing offense.


They co-own the Metro Court.


----------



## Graymalkin

Olivia and Carly are the co-owners? How did that happen, anyway?


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Olivia and Carly are the co-owners? How did that happen, anyway?


I don't remember.


----------



## TonyD79

I looked it up. Jax owned half. Gave (?) it to Connie. Olivia inherited from Connie.


----------



## Graymalkin

After some googling, it seems Jax owned the Metro Court. He sold half to Carly at one point, then sold the other half to Connie at a later date.


----------



## TonyD79

I think Olivia was running connie's share even before Connie died. I seem to remember her already doing so.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> We just saw Oscar last week. You are thinking of Leo.


You are correct, sir. I often forget the names of the seldom-seen little nippers.


> And no way Joss was in charge of Avery who lives with Sonny not Carly.


Just before they left for the wedding, Carly told Joss that Laura would dropping off Avery, and asked if she would be okay getting her to bed. I thought it odd that Sonny wouldn't have a staff nanny for Avery, but I don't write this stuff.
And, we don't know if Avery was dropped off before Joss and her boy-bander friend went to the bridge. I guess we'll find out Monday.

ETA: Since we see Laura hangin' with her home girls soon after Carly told Joss Avery was coming, I guess we can assume that the dropoff has already been made. That means, Joss, you in a heap o' trouble, girl!


----------



## RGM1138

Just read on the net, for those following it, Emme Rylan (Lulu) and her husband welcomed their new daughter, Dakota Rose on June 26. All are healthy and happy, it says. 
No info on the status of the actor or the character at this point.


----------



## Graymalkin

How far in advance are the episodes filmed?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> How far in advance are the episodes filmed?


According to accounts I've read, between 3 to 5 weeks before air date.


----------



## TonyD79

The story should be Lulu went to a fat farm to explain her eventual weight loss.


----------



## JimSpence

I'm tired of Carly complaining about Nelle.
Afterall Nelle did save Joss's life.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, looks like the Teutonic Twit, (apologies to Mel Brooks), has gone from just plain duplicitous, skeevy and deceitful straight to pure evil. Somebody is gonna die. 

Valentin must be covered in WD-40 because nothing sticks to him. The best thing about him being back is that it's really gonna piss off the little prince. 

I can't wait for Burton's eventual return. I assume they'll wait for sweeps week to unleash the turmoil it will cause. 

Maybe Joss can be SORASed and come back when she's 35 or so.


----------



## Johncv

I think Steve Burton is going to show up as Oscar's dad. Also, a crime boss.


----------



## stellie93

For some reason I just can't buy Michael and Nelle. Lots of FFing. Come to think of it I didn't like him and Sabrina either. He's a good character otherwise, but not romantic, I guess.


----------



## Graymalkin

Michael's the moral center of the show, isn't he?


----------



## Graymalkin

Sam's going off the deep end. That is one serious postpartum psychosis.

I think I've had enough Spencer for the summer. He makes me want to root for Valentin.

I can't decide if Oscar is brave or stupid. Ah, he's both. Joss is going to muck up his life but good. Still waiting for Oscar's storyline.


----------



## stellie93

I like the kid who plays Oscar. I'm thinking his story is going to end up being crazier than Joss's. 

I don't know how Sam could have post partum--she never seems to be with the baby any more. Someone else always has her.


----------



## RGM1138

I still think that Sam's problem is part of Helena's curse. 

One day, Spencer is gonna mouth off to the wrong person and they're gonna squash him like an over-privileged bug. 

Little Oskie is lucky that Sonny is leaving the business or he could end up with a horse's head in his bed. He didn't know who he was with. 

What's Nina gonna do when Maxie blows back into town and wants her job back?


----------



## JimSpence

This is going to be an interesting summer.


Spoiler



Prince Nik is going to return with a new actor playing the part.
Charlotte isn't Lulu's daughter which will allow Emme Rylan to go on maternity leave to find the real one.


I wonder what DR. O has planned?


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> This is going to be an interesting summer.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Nik is going to return with a new actor playing the part.
> Charlotte isn't Lulu's daughter which will allow Emme Rylan to go on maternity leave to find the real one.
> 
> 
> I wonder what DR. O has planned?


If what I've read about Liesl is true . . .


Spoiler



Her need for revenge is what causes Hayden's departure from the show. And Obrecht's.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> This is going to be an interesting summer.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Nik is going to return with a new actor playing the part.
> Charlotte isn't Lulu's daughter which will allow Emme Rylan to go on maternity leave to find the real one.
> 
> 
> I wonder what DR. O has planned?


Could you provide a link for your source please. Just want to know who going to replace...


Spoiler



Prince Nick


----------



## JimSpence

Spoiler



Will Nikolas Return to General Hospital? - ABC Soaps In Depth


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> This is going to be an interesting summer.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Nik is going to return with a new actor playing the part.
> Charlotte isn't Lulu's daughter which will allow Emme Rylan to go on maternity leave to find the real one.
> 
> 
> I wonder what DR. O has planned?


Sigh. On the second part. So tired of GH playing around in that aspect for decades. Very hard to keep track of everyone


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Will Nikolas Return to General Hospital? - ABC Soaps In Depth





Spoiler



In the ultimate twist, new Jason will actually be Prince Nic and Scout is a twisted blend with a double dose of cassadine dna!


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> In the ultimate twist, new Jason will actually be Prince Nic and Scout is a twisted blend with a double dose of cassadine dna!





Spoiler



Or, maybe Jason comes back in his true form: Satan. 
No wonder Sam's been acting crazy.


----------



## stellie93

LOL So why are we remembering Lee Baldwin? Do we know who Scotty's real father is? Maybe he's coming back? They could have brought in Serena without killing Lee off.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> LOL So why are we remembering Lee Baldwin? Do we know who Scotty's real father is? Maybe he's coming back? They could have brought in Serena without killing Lee off.


The actor who played him the most (Peter Hansen) died in April. That is probably why.


----------



## Graymalkin

I remember Lee Baldwin very well, from when I watched GH regularly in the late 1970s. Sorry to hear of Hansen's passing.


----------



## Graymalkin

Still wondering what Oscar's storyline is going to be.

Also wondering what additional backstory Felicia is going to get on Nelle. (Yes, I know Felicia said she wouldn't take the job at present, but you know she will eventually.)

Are we going to see Jax anytime soon, now that his deportation has been rescinded?


----------



## RGM1138

Wow, Peter Hassen's Baldwin goes way back, to a time when GH was still hospital centric. Back to the days when Dr. Steve Hardy and nurse Jessie Brewer still roamed the halls of GH. 
I hope they do a nice memorial for the character. I always liked him.
I expected Serena to be in her 40s by now, it's been so long since she was on screen. 
Sonny sure seems to have a lot of pull with the gubment. 
I wish Joss would go to Abu Dhabi. And stay there. 
Poor Felicia. What does she get, 2 or 3 days a month? And how long since we've seen Mac?


----------



## Johncv

Graymalkin said:


> Still wondering what Oscar's storyline is going to be.


Still think Oscar's going to be Steve Burton son, do not believe that the PTB will recast him as Jason. Could be wrong.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> Sonny sure seems to have a lot of pull with the gubment.


If "The Blond One" can take money from the Russkey Mob tru his hotels it not unbeatable that Sonny could toss him few bucks.  So yes, Sonny had lot of pull with the "Gubment" as you so nicely put it.


----------



## TonyD79

GH started 5 minutes late in DC today.


----------



## Johncv

TonyD79 said:


> GH started 5 minutes late in DC today.


Check your clock on the TiVo, people are reporting it being set wrong.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> Check your clock on the TiVo, people are reporting it being set wrong.


Nope. Thinking something local happened.


----------



## Graymalkin

That was singularly dumb of Kiki to bring Avery to see Ava in the hospital.

It took me a couple of minutes to figure out why Spencer would visit Ava. I wonder if she can use this to her advantage in a custody fight.

Valentin sounded awfully thuggish after talking to his lawyer. (Will it be Nora Buchanan from One Life to Live again?)

Once again it looks like Scotty Baldwin dances away from danger of being discovered as the person who gave Ava the lithium. Wonder how long Serena will stick around.


----------



## TonyD79

Serena's visit is supposed to be "brief."


----------



## stellie93

Whoa--I think we saw Nick today. That had to be him grabbing Spencer--Valentin wouldn't have been so stupid as to do it right away.


----------



## Graymalkin

stellie93 said:


> Whoa--I think we saw Nick today. That had to be him grabbing Spencer--Valentin wouldn't have been so stupid as to do it right away.


I think you're right. Or possibly the "new Jason," although I can't come up with a good reason (other than he's working with Nikolas).


----------



## RGM1138

Oh, hell, Ava looks like she had a bad sunburn. And not a single hair on her head was singed. Maybe ABC didn't want to cough up the money for a realistic make up job. 

If Val was involved, he's got to know that's a short track to prison. In an American jail. 

And Nik wouldn't have his annoying little larvae dumped into a low-rent basement.


----------



## stellie93

Yeah, I thought if you had those kinds of burns it took months or years just to get your flesh covered with skin. The whole OMG I can't live if I'm not beautiful thing is a bit overdone.


----------



## Graymalkin

That was a terrible make-up job on Ava. Especially now in the post-CSI era, where super-realistic corpses in all sorts of decay is routinely shown on TV. But RGM1138 is probably right about ABC not having the budget for it.

Valentin didn't kidnap Spencer -- his dialog was too obviously a red herring. Could be Nikolas (who's probably short on resources so he has to dump Spencer wherever he can) or the "new Jason."

The entire Curtis-Jordan-Stella storyline is dragging. Let's move on, folks. Have psycho Sam try to kill Sonny, or psycho Liesl kidnap Hayden.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> Yeah, I thought if you had those kinds of burns it took months or years just to get your flesh covered with skin. The whole OMG I can't live if I'm not beautiful thing is a bit overdone.


Yeah, when I broke my ankle, I was in the hospital rehab with numerous other patients. They made us all eat lunch together. 
A couple of the patients had been badly burned and it was quite obvious. 
I felt bad for those people, they had their injuries for life and in two months, I would almost as good as new. 
One poor guy had like 60 staples in his head. You don't forget stuff like that.


----------



## JimSpence

The writers are certainly giving giving us a lot to think about.
Can we say "red herring".
I had a quick thought that Sonny might be involved with Spencer's kidnapping.
Then maybe Luke.


----------



## RGM1138

Hasn't anybody at GH learned to lock the doors to their important offices yet?


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> The writers are certainly giving giving us a lot to think about.
> Can we say "red herring".
> I had a quick thought that Sonny might be involved with Spencer's kidnapping.
> Then maybe Luke.


Have not seen today show, but just thinking that Spencer is staging his own kidnapping, so he can blame it on Valentin.


----------



## JimSpence

Oh Great!! My local carries GH at 2 pm and the OJ parole hearing is still going on. 
Is this really a "Special Report" that couldn't wait until normal newscasts?

I guess I'll have to watch it online.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, in this case, since network and not local weather or news preempted, they may just reschedule for tomorrow.


----------



## JimSpence

Wel, they resumed in progress at about 2:30.
These are times when I wish I hadn't given up my ABC DNS.


----------



## Graymalkin

I got to watch the entire episode, because it starts at 3 p.m. in NYC. On the other hand, I lost the second half-hour of "The Young and the Restless."

Today's events:
(1) Hayden kicks Obrecht out of GH. Obrecht starts googling for dirt on Hayden and discovers she was engaged to be married to a prominent New Yorker. Obrecht called the guy and told him she had information that would benefit both of them.
(2) Lucy shows a nice house to Hayden and Finn. They dither a bit, then get horizontal. They decide to buy the place. They're as happy as clams, which means it's going to go all to Hell in a handbasket.
(3) Spencer is still missing. Laura enlists Sonny's help in finding him, but Sonny doesn't have any luck. Joss comes over, beats herself up emotionally to Carly and Sonny because she feels responsible for Spencer's disappearance. Her attitude toward Sonny softens.
(4) Nathan and Dante continue to interrogate Valentin. Valentin gets Nina to believe him, but an eyewitness shows up and identifies Valentin as the man dragging a child away in the park. Laura takes this as proof. Dante's not so sure, but they arrest Valentin anyway.

That's what I can remember. If any other storylines were advanced, they've slipped my mind completely.


----------



## JimSpence

That's a good synopsis. Just watched Thursday's episode on Hulu.
I found it interesting that Hulu reports that the episode is only 36 minutes long.
That's a whole lot of commercials, also the ID logo in the lower right corner was for my local station.


----------



## Graymalkin

I'm starting to think Oscar kidnapped Spencer. Or possibly Evil Sam. Because why not?

Ooh, Laura whacks Valentin with a crowbar! And Jason comes and puts a hammerlock on him! Now we _know_ he didn't kidnap Spencer.

Has there ever been an Evil Sam before?


----------



## JimSpence

Just how long are we going to be put through Sam's hallucinations?


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> That's a good synopsis. Just watched Thursday's episode on Hulu.
> I found it interesting that Hulu reports that the episode is only 36 minutes long.
> That's a whole lot of commercials, also the ID logo in the lower right corner was for my local station.


No s**t, I notice that this morning also, seem like GH use to be longer.


----------



## JimSpence

I thought that the networks were limited to about 18 minutes/hour for commercials.
But, that may have been for prime time shows.
Now back to the show. Who's Oscar?
The current sweeps period ends this month, if that makes any difference.


----------



## Graymalkin

Oscar is Joss's potential love interest. Joss apparently has a crush on him. He first showed up at her party. Then he showed up as a counselor at Lila's Kids camp. He got all up in Sonny's face when he thought Sonny was accosting Joss. 

I think they had one actor playing him at the party, but found another one for camp. The first one had shoulder-length hair, the second one has short hair. Could be the same guy. I don't know.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> That's a good synopsis. Just watched Thursday's episode on Hulu.
> I found it interesting that Hulu reports that the episode is only 36 minutes long.
> That's a whole lot of commercials, also the ID logo in the lower right corner was for my local station.


Yes. For network programming, they use your local affiliate for the logo.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Oscar is Joss's potential love interest. Joss apparently has a crush on him. He first showed up at her party. Then he showed up as a counselor at Lila's Kids camp. He got all up in Sonny's face when he thought Sonny was accosting Joss.
> 
> I think they had one actor playing him at the party, but found another one for camp. The first one had shoulder-length hair, the second one has short hair. Could be the same guy. I don't know.


Nope. The first guy got a series on Netflix and was replaced.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> That's a good synopsis. Just watched Thursday's episode on Hulu.
> I found it interesting that Hulu reports that the episode is only 36 minutes long.
> That's a whole lot of commercials, also the ID logo in the lower right corner was for my local station.


Years ago, there was 42 minutes of program time. I used to edit out the commercials before I watched the showon my DVD recorder. This was before Tivo and dvr days, though.


----------



## RGM1138

I don't know if Sam's hallucinations are postpartum, a curse or what. But, let's run the PSA and be done with it. 

I hope Ava doesn't turn into Ms Mopery now. 

Uh-oh. Now, Laura's in a heap o' trouble. Jason too.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> I'm starting to think Oscar kidnapped Spencer. Or possibly Evil Sam. Because why not?
> 
> Ooh, Laura whacks Valentin with a crowbar! And Jason comes and puts a hammerlock on him! Now we _know_ he didn't kidnap Spencer.
> 
> Has there ever been an Evil Sam before?


Well, when she was married to a vampire.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Well, when she was married to a vampire.


That wasn't Sam.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> That wasn't Sam.


You are correct. That was actually Livvie Locke. I still get the parts confused at times.


----------



## stellie93

Can someone remind me how Sonny is Spencer's uncle?

Again, Sam and Jason are running all over town and no sign of the kids who are causing her "depression."


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Can someone remind me how Sonny is Spencer's uncle?
> 
> Again, Sam and Jason are running all over town and no sign of the kids who are causing her "depression."


Spencer's mother (Courtney) was Sonny's half sister. Mike was her father.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Spencer's mother (Courtney) was Sonny's half sister. Mike was her father.


Wow, I never came remember that. Although I do remember the day Courtney came into town wearing her little watch hat. 
I did adore her, though.


----------



## Graymalkin

When Sam left to go find Julian (and found Ava, instead), she said Molly, her sister, was taking care of Scout that afternoon. And she used the excuse of having to take Scout's blankie to Molly to get out of the house.

So how long is Franco going to be in New York City? (Roger Howarth signed a new deal with GH in May, so he's coming back. Eventually.)


----------



## stellie93

Thanks--I do remember Courtney, but I didn't remember that she was Spencer's mother.


----------



## Graymalkin

Had to go look up Courtney on Wikipedia. She was involved with A.J., Jason, Jax, and Nikolas. But then, everyone on GH has slept with everyone else at one time or another, although they've drawn the line at incest. (Thank goodness. Incest is icky.)


----------



## Johncv

Graymalkin said:


> When Sam left to go find Julian (and found Ava, instead), she said Molly, her sister, was taking care of Scout that afternoon. And she used the excuse of having to take Scout's blankie to Molly to get out of the house.
> 
> So how long is Franco going to be in New York City? (Roger Howarth signed a new deal with GH in May, so he's coming back. Eventually.)


S**t, you beat me to the question where is Franco?


----------



## Graymalkin

Well, we learned a few things today.

(1) Oscar's last name is Nero. He doesn't know who his father is. (Which means that someone we know in Port Charles is his biological father.) Oscar comes across as a sensible kind-hearted kid, which either means he's Michael Quartermaine 2.0 (a moral center) or Nelle 2.0 (up to no good).
(2) Garvey, the mobster who tried to shoot Sonny in Puerto Rico, is the one who kidnapped Spencer. He shoots Sonny in the chest, but Sonny's got a vest, and he shoots Garvey in the arm. Later, Garvey tries to pull out a sidepiece and Sonny shoots him again, this time apparently fatally.
(3) Sam's psychosis has taken complete hold and she's all ready to shoot Sonny.
(4) Jason believes Valentin's claim that he didn't kidnap Spencer and lets him go.
(5) Did Mac take Ask Man Landers' advice to spice up his marriage with Felicia? Is that the "weird thing" Nathan talks to Amy about on the phone?
(6) Maxie is back!
(7) Dante finds the house where Spencer is imprisoned and finds Spencer's broken glasses -- but no Spencer!


----------



## TonyD79

And the Oscar on the phone waiting for his mother sure looks like a big reveal is going to happen any second.


----------



## Graymalkin

Hello, Maxie! Goodbye, Maxie! That was as quick as Serena Baldwin's appearance.

ABC cut in with Breaking News (45's press conference) for about 20 minutes, so I missed some stuff. When did Laura find Spencer? Where did he get those spare glasses? Did Sam actually shoot Sonny, or just push him into the pit? Where's Garvey's body?

ABC said the episode will be available on ABC.com after 8 p.m. Eastern time.


----------



## Johncv

Graymalkin said:


> Hello, Maxie! Goodbye, Maxie! That was as quick as Serena Baldwin's appearance.
> 
> ABC cut in with Breaking News (45's press conference) for about 20 minutes, so I missed some stuff. When did Laura find Spencer? Where did he get those spare glasses? Did Sam actually shoot Sonny, or just push him into the pit? Where's Garvey's body?
> 
> ABC said the episode will be available on ABC.com after 8 p.m. Eastern time.


I hate that, this is why we have CNN. Here I am debating if I should cancel Huhu.


----------



## JimSpence

I also dislike being interrupted by weather advisories. I know they're needed, but.


----------



## Graymalkin

Having watched the part of the episode that I missed, I've learned:

(1) Robin is in labor!
(2) Diane is furious because Sonny promoted Max to be the temp head of his organization. (Obviously only until "real Jason" shows up.)
(3) Sam did, in fact, shoot Sonny -- in the leg. Then she pushed him into that pit.
(4) Spencer got out himself -- stacking some books to get out that window. And Laura always carries a spare pair of glasses for him. But does he really know who kidnapped him?


----------



## JimSpence

Kirsten is looking quite well.
Let's hope she remains that way!

A lot going on during this sweeps period.
Sam has really gone off the deep end.


----------



## Graymalkin

I think Sam has a toomah or a brain bleed.


----------



## allan

Graymalkin said:


> Hello, Maxie! Goodbye, Maxie! That was as quick as Serena Baldwin's appearance.
> 
> ABC cut in with Breaking News (45's press conference) for about 20 minutes, so I missed some stuff. When did Laura find Spencer? Where did he get those spare glasses? Did Sam actually shoot Sonny, or just push him into the pit? *Where's Garvey's body?*
> 
> ABC said the episode will be available on ABC.com after 8 p.m. Eastern time.


As for your last question, unknown, but my guess is fast, hungry vultures.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> I think Sam has a toomah.


She caught it from Franco.


----------



## Graymalkin

Well, we now know one movie Spencer definitely has watched.

"My name is Spencer Cassadine. You killed my father. Prepare to die."


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Well, we now know one movie Spencer definitely has watched.
> 
> "My name is Spencer Cassadine. You killed my father. Prepare to die."


He's a snooty cassadine. Probably read the book.


----------



## Johncv

Graymalkin said:


> Well, we now know one movie Spencer definitely has watched.
> 
> "My name is Spencer Cassadine. You killed my father. Prepare to die."


What movie/book are you and Tony talking about??


----------



## Graymalkin

Johncv said:


> What movie/book are you and Tony talking about??


The Princess Bride.


----------



## Graymalkin

Carly takes down Garvey!

Sonny may not last much longer. Let's hope Jason can get through to Sam and learn what happened before it's too late.


----------



## stellie93

Was that weird place where Oscar and Joss were the same place Sonny was lying? If so, why on earth did he meet him way out there and how did Sam find it? If not, why did we have to see it?


----------



## Graymalkin

Yes, Joss, Oscar, and Sonny are all at the old whiskey distillery by the river.

The kidnapper (who appears to have been Garvey) sent Sonny a photo of Spencer and texted him a place to bring the ransom. Of course, Garvey intended to kill Sonny and take the money. (Garvey is probably not the mastermind behind the kidnapping, because there's always a plot twist, but he was certainly involved. How else could he have a photo of Spencer in that basement?)

Sam, in her toxoplasmosis-induced paranoia, was stalking Sonny and waiting for her chance to shoot him. She followed him to the distillery.


----------



## stellie93

Thanks--I just thought Sonny was somewhere down on the docks. No wonder no one came by. So the fact that Garvey and Oscar both seem to be somewhat familiar with this place....


----------



## Graymalkin

Oscar's last name is Nero -- but he doesn't know who his father is. So it *could* be Garvey. But who knows? Maybe it's Julian. Or A.J. Quartermaine. Or one of the Cassadines.


----------



## Johncv

Graymalkin said:


> Oscar's last name is Nero -- but he doesn't know who his father is. So it *could* be Garvey. But who knows? Maybe it's Julian. Or A.J. Quartermaine. Or one of the Cassadines.


No, he not related to Garvey, the Garvey thing is part of the story with Sam illness. He could be related to the Q's or the C's but that been overdone. I think he going to be related to whoever Steve Burton role is going to be when he show up. Did everyone note that Oscar knew that was a shell casting after he pick it up.


----------



## Graymalkin

I'm pretty sure that the mystery person who has just found Sonny is whatever character Steve Burton is playing. Sonny is delirious enough to think it's Jason -- the old Jason.

Finn and Hayden are way too happy. Time for something really bad to happen to her.


----------



## stellie93

If it was my house, I'd board up those big open windows first thing. You know something bad is going to get in there.


----------



## Graymalkin

I was wrong. That was Stone, as an angel, appearing to Sonny. Played by the original actor, Michael Sutton. (Confirmed by TVLine.)

Looks like Nelle's going to be accepted into the family.

That was a very bad thing Rachel Berlin did, and it looks like Hayden's going to pay for it. When life is coming up roses, you got to expect curare-tipped thorns.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> I was wrong. That was Stone, as an angel, appearing to Sonny. Played by the original actor, Michael Sutton. (Confirmed by TVLine.)
> 
> Looks like Nelle's going to be accepted into the family.
> 
> That was a very bad thing Rachel Berlin did, and it looks like Hayden's going to pay for it. When life is coming up roses, you got to expect curare-tipped thorns.


I thought it would be original Jason, but Stone makes sense.


----------



## Graymalkin

Well, now we know what Oscar planned to do with that bullet casing. We'll see if Michael and Nelle question him about where he found it, and if that will lead them to Sonny.

Sam has awakened from her coma, but doesn't remember anything after she left her home to follow Sonny. Isn't that convenient? I'm guessing that seeing Garvey will jog her memory, but just a little. And Jason still doesn't know that she shot Sonny.

Will Hayden embezzle funds from General Hospital? Or come clean to Finn and thus eliminate Jared's leverage over her? What do you think, folks?


----------



## stellie93

As an addict, I would expect Finn to accept that she got drunk and lost control and a tragedy happened. Now if he went to law enforcement that would be another story. So he was in the car with her? Was he drunk too? Don't you bear some responsibility for riding along with someone under the influence and not making them pull over? Is she going to pay him for the rest of her life? She needs to at least tell Finn. 

I wondered if that was the kid who played Stone. I couldn't tell for sure. :up:


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> As an addict, I would expect Finn to accept that she got drunk and lost control and a tragedy happened. Now if he went to law enforcement that would be another story. So he was in the car with her? Was he drunk too? Don't you bear some responsibility for riding along with someone under the influence and not making them pull over? Is she going to pay him for the rest of her life? She needs to at least tell Finn.
> 
> I wondered if that was the kid who played Stone. I couldn't tell for sure. :up:


Yes, it the same actor who played Stone. As for your other question, Valcan logic cannot be use in a soap.


----------



## allan

Graymalkin said:


> Will Hayden embezzle funds from General Hospital? Or come clean to Finn and thus eliminate Jared's leverage over her? What do you think, folks?


I'm a few days behind, so I don't know, beyond what I've seen here, what Jared has on her, but the only sensible way to deal with a blackmailer is to fess up and eliminate his leverage.

Of course she's not going to do that!


----------



## Graymalkin

Hayden was married to Jared before her father's scandal broke. He cheated on her a lot. They had a screaming match at their country club one night, she got plastered, drove wildly while drunk, and hit a young girl, who's now in a wheelchair for life. Jared took the rap for her after she promised him money, and served six years in prison. But then her father's scandal hit the news and she was broke, so she divorced him, changed her name, and moved to Port Chuck. Dr. Obrecht, seeking revenge on Finn, found Jared online and let him know where his ex-wife was. Now he's back, he's angry, and he wants a cash payout, or he'll tell Finn what she did.


----------



## Graymalkin

Nelle seems awfully knowledgeable about firearms. Just how does one tell that a bullet has been fired recently?

Will Carly and Sonny get out in time? (The "Next on General Hospital" provided a possible clue.) Will Sam remember where she last saw Sonny? Will Garvey be revived?

Summer's almost over, so it's time for Spencer to head back to boarding school in Switzerland. Good thing, too -- he was becoming way too tiresome.

Will Valentin convince Ava to testify more on his behalf at the civil suit? He can promise her top-notch plastic surgery, like what he had.


----------



## stellie93

Doesn't Ava have plenty of money? Besides, even if you have the best plastic surgery available, it's gonna involve operations and healing and being a mess for a long time. Of course, that may not be true in Port Chuck. Magic surgery, 2 weeks, and she's back to her old self.


----------



## Graymalkin

Ava talked a good game, but we all know she's tempted. These surgeons must be the same ones who did Face/Off.

Sonny and Carly make it out alive. When Garvey died, I was thinking that Sonny would let everyone believe it was Garvey, and not Sam, who shot him, but then he said, "He didn't shoot me." And now Sam remembers, too. Their next face-to-face meeting is going to be _awwwwkward!_

Bye-bye, Spencer. Looks like Laura and Doc will be taking some vacation time, too.


----------



## Johncv

Graymalkin said:


> Summer's almost over, so it's time for Spencer to head back to boarding school in Switzerland. Good thing, too -- he was becoming way too tiresome.


Give the kid a break, after all he lost his father.


----------



## Johncv

Graymalkin said:


> Ava talked a good game, but we all know she's tempted. These surgeons must be the same ones who did Face/Off.


Or, the two surgeon from "Nip/Tuck", absolute miracle worker, and if they fail, they feed you to the alligator.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, I guess the big trick will be to keep Carly from going ape-sh*t when she realizes that Sam shot Sonny. Even though, legally, she probably won't be responsible. 

I'm sure that others have speculated this too. I see Steve Burton coming back as a rival mob boss. It'll be wierd, after all those years as Jason. I wonder if he'll wear a suit?

To really throw everyone off, what if he came back as a doctor at GH?


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> To really throw everyone off, what if he came back as a doctor at GH?


Would be bat-sh**t if he came back as Jason Q. The last two-three years of the show never happen. 

On another note Billy Miller (new-Jason) is on the third season of "Ray Donovan" on Showtime.


----------



## JimSpence

I wonder what Monica will do when she finds out what Obrecht's involvement is with Jared?


----------



## Graymalkin

I don't think we'll see either Hayden or Dr. Obrecht again.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> I don't think we'll see either Hayden or Dr. Obrecht again.


Yeah, I thought there would a bit more ceremonious exit for those two, but maybe not.

It's like, "Bye, don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out."


----------



## stellie93

That's ok with me as long as Finn stays.
I can't believe you would go into someone's house and fire the cook who's been there forever. I agree that she should be fired--it can't be that hard to find a cook if you're willing to pay which I assume they are, plus none of them ever eat at home--but you can't do it.


----------



## Graymalkin

Looks like Hayden's definitely gone. But Prof. Parker and Franco are back. And Dr. Obrecht seemingly is still here for another episode or two.

Also, we're pairing Ava and Dr. Munro now? Really? But then again, Griffin does like blonde bad girls.


----------



## Graymalkin

I think they've redesigned Ava's face mask, too. It's showing quite a bit more of the left side of her scarred forehead than before.


----------



## Graymalkin

Someone had to punch Jared in the face, and Curtis was just the man to do it. Finn should thank him.


----------



## TonyD79

Odd how Hayden's departure is announced as story driven. Huh? The exit story was soooo tacked on and clumsy.


----------



## JimSpence

Okay, what happened in the last 10 minutes today? ABC seemed it was necessary to break in with a special report about the attack in Barcelona. Why couldn't they break in at the top of the hour? Oh yeah, advertisers would object.


----------



## Graymalkin

H'mm, last 10 minutes. Let me recall...

(1) Franco and Liz are in Liz's bedroom. They talk about Franco moving in. Then they do the semi-dark, slow-ballad dance of sweet, sweet love. (Seems to me Carly and Liz get to take off their tops more than any of the other actresses on the show.)
(2) Hamilton angrily confronts Liesl, and she laps it up. Curtis then tells Hamilton that he would go find Hayden and deliver whatever message Hamilton has for her -- but he won't force her to come back.
(3) Maxie learned that "Ask Man Landers" has a very large audience, so instead of writing an expose, she'll find out who he is and blackmail him into working for her so she can move up in the magazine world.
(4) Amy tells Nathan that if he's exposed, she'll lose the book deal and have to return the advance, and she's already spent most of it on her brother's medical bills. They hug -- and Felicia, still inside the coffee shop, sees it.
(5) Emma shows Anna the stone she got from Spencer, and Anna realizes that the gem embedded in the stone is a real diamond.


----------



## Johncv

Graymalkin said:


> (5) Emma shows Anna the stone she got from Spencer, and Anna realizes that the gem embedded in the stone is a real diamond.


When did Emma get a stone from Spencer? Did that happen today?


----------



## Graymalkin

Johncv said:


> When did Emma get a stone from Spencer? Did that happen today?


Perhaps at the Nurses' Ball? I'm just guessing. Today was the first I've heard of it.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Perhaps at the Nurses' Ball? I'm just guessing. Today was the first I've heard of it.


I think it was a long time ago when they had the Aiden/Spencer rivalry for Emma's attention


----------



## JimSpence

Either Spencer found the diamond or Nikolas gave it to him.


----------



## stellie93

GH didn't record today--anything exciting or unexpected happen?


----------



## Graymalkin

Let's see, now...

(1) Nina presented Valentin with a checklist of things he has to do to earn her trust back. He continued to implore her to come back.
(2) Anna called in a WSB consultant about Spencer's diamond. She suspects it's one of Hayden's diamonds, but the WSB consultant took a look and went all "do you know what this is?"
(3) Franco got his paintings back and started destroying them because he doesn't want to be reminded of that very dark period in his life. Kiki showed up and stopped him, saying art should be redeemed, and suggested that he sell them through Ava's gallery and put the money in trust for Liz's kids.
(4) Ava dreamed again about making sweet sweet love to Griffin and woke up very cranky. Kiki found her running a fever and took her to the hospital, where she was diagnosed with the flu. Kiki asked Griffin to take Ava home (because she was going to talk to Franco) and Ava blew up at him and went home alone.

That covers it. So, no, nothing exciting or unexpected happened.


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> GH didn't record today--anything exciting or unexpected happen?


Stellie, where do you live, trying to get a ideal of why it did not record. Yesterday episode recorded just fine. Have not check it today yet. I live in Chula Vista, CA.


----------



## stellie93

Just a problem with my tuner. I'll have to watch live for a couple days until I get a new one. Thanks for the recap guys. :up:


----------



## JimSpence

Note that Monday's episode will be preempted for eclipse coverage.
Why Is General Hospital a Rerun Today? - ABC Soaps In Depth


----------



## Graymalkin

Well, crap. But perfectly understandable. My other daily soap, The Young and the Restless, is also being preempted. I guess I'll be watching NASA's live stream from 1 p.m. on.


----------



## stellie93

IMO if you've seen one eclipse picture, you've seen them all.


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> IMO if you've seen one eclipse picture, you've seen them all.


Better to be interrupted by a "Once in a Lifetime event" then #45.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> IMO if you've seen one eclipse picture, you've seen them all.


Better in person even if partial but the human reactions and experience are fun. Kind of like New Year's Eve in reverse.


----------



## RGM1138

Uh oh. The jig is up! Should be interesting to see the fallout from Sam's little bombshell.


----------



## Graymalkin

Is Ava planning to selling Franco's painting and using her commission to buy that surgery, so she won't be beholden to Valentin for it?

I laughed when Carly and Alexis acknowledged that Molly is the daughter who has no faults. I think it's time for Molly to get back into the game and do something very, very bad.

When and how exactly did Valerie and Kristina become good friends?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Is Ava planning to selling Franco's painting and using her commission to buy that surgery, so she won't be beholden to Valentin for it?
> 
> I laughed when Carly and Alexis acknowledged that Molly is the daughter who has no faults. I think it's time for Molly to get back into the game and do something very, very bad.
> 
> When and how exactly did Valerie and Kristina become good friends?


I would bet that we'll see Ava back with her original face before Christmas. Probably with Franco art sales monies.


----------



## RGM1138

Oh, my. I kept expecting Carly to go nuclear and set the whole room on fire. I was surprised, no, shocked, that she let Sam off the hook.

And I understand why she may neuter Sonny and Jason. I actually agree with her this time.

I'm still seeing zero chemistry between Franco and Liz. BTW, I watched the last 10 minutes of Thursday's ep. On Hulu. I'm not sure, but it looked there was almost a brief shot of Liz's nekkid chest area. I am watching with slow wifi on an old computer. Surely the network censors wouldn't let that slide by.


----------



## Graymalkin

I, too, was expecting Carly to get all up in Sam's face. But I understand where she's coming from with regard to Sonny and Jason.

Julian's trial is a farce. I was shouting out objections before Scotty did, and all I know is what I've learned from 50 years of legal dramas on TV. 

Seems to me Liz has to take her clothes off more often than any other woman on the show.


----------



## Johncv

Graymalkin said:


> Is Ava planning to selling Franco's painting and using her commission to buy that surgery, so she won't be beholden to Valentin for it


How can Ava do that, only Valentin know who did the surgery.


----------



## Graymalkin

Ava will pry the information out of Valentin through devious means -- and pay for it herself. That way she can convince herself that she doesn't owe Valentin anything. She seems fairly determined not to betray her memory of Nikolas. Will that last? Probably not, knowing Ava. But she'll try.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> I, too, was expecting Carly to get all up in Sam's face. But I understand where she's coming from with regard to Sonny and Jason.
> 
> Julian's trial is a farce. I was shouting out objections before Scotty did, and all I know is what I've learned from 50 years of legal dramas on TV.
> 
> Seems to me Liz has to take her clothes off more often than any other woman on the show.


Yeah, I almost forgot about the rest of the show. Whenever anyone else was on, I kept yelling to return to the "main" story with Carly, Sam, 
et al.


----------



## Graymalkin

So Nina, Nelle, Dillon, and Michael are off to glamorous Marrakesh for a photo shoot. There's going to be shenanigans. Count on it.

Lulu is back! It looks like the actress had her baby, but they still put her in a loose-fitting baseball jersey, so I'm guessing she's not quite back in fighting trim yet. And why should she be? Let her enjoy being a new mom!

Bye-bye, Julian. Don't let the cell door hit you on the butt on the way out. And how about Ava and Griffin putting the smackdown on the smarmy TV reporter? Yee-haw!


----------



## RGM1138

Wonder who'll be riding the Marrakesh Express? 

I guess Dillon isn't as impressive as he thought he was.

I'm a bit surprised that Emme Rylan is back as Lulu. I had read in the spring that she was being replaced. I hoped that maybe, Julie Berman would return. Alas, it was not to be.

I hope they're not planning to make Ned the bad guy and try a hostile takeover of ELQ. But, it seems likely. What's a soap without conflict?

Regarding Julian:


Spoiler



I just read on a soap site that William deVry (Julian), has resigned a contract with the show. However, his last day on set was June 30, so it will be some time before he's actually on screen again.


----------



## RGM1138

I missed the last few minutes of today's (Monday') ep. I wonder if tomorrow is when we'll see the return of Steve Burton as the new mobster in town.

Or, the new doctor.


----------



## RGM1138

Well. Did _not _see that coming. Once again, some of the stupidest moves ever for experienced gunmen.
Jason has the shot, Max throws the gun to Sonny. Sam walks in, Jason moves to push her down.

Here's a tip: a bullet is much faster than a human can move. Jason, bring him down with 3 quick rounds to the head. Max, keep the gun, finish Petrov off with a shot to the heart, dead before he hits the ground.

But, no! The writers turn everyone into dumbasses, Jason gets hit center mass. Don't see how he walks away from this. Petrov probably gets away too.

Since when are there Rooskies in the five families?

I thought Nelle's past indiscretion would be that she did porn. Who knew she's really been bad?

Really? Maxie thinks Nathan hooked up with Amy?

And, I dunno, maybe this Jason dies and comes back as Steve Burton. [shrug]


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> I missed the last few minutes of today's (Monday') ep. I wonder if tomorrow is when we'll see the return of Steve Burton as the new mobster in town.
> 
> Or, the new doctor.


YOU only miss a few minutes!! I miss a f**king 30 minutes thank's to f**king #35 (who name will not be spoken)  A pox on his house!!


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> And, I dunno, maybe this Jason dies and comes back as Steve Burton. [shrug]


Nooo please Noooo


----------



## TonyD79

Sigh. How stupid. Sonny is giving them his territory and only asked his family would be safe and the stupid Russian said no. Dumber story line than even Man Flanders.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Sigh. How stupid. Sonny is giving them his territory and only asked his family would be safe and the stupid Russian said no. Dumber story line than even Man Flanders.


All during Sonny's pitch to the families about his territories, I kept thinking that he never allowed drugs to be brought through. I figured someone, in this case, the Russian wouldn't uphold that stipulation in the bargain.

I also thought they might kill off Max in this ep.


----------



## Lonna Smith

RGM1138 said:


> All during Sonny's pitch to the families about his territories, I kept thinking that he never allowed drugs to be brought through. I figured someone, in this case, the Russian wouldn't uphold that stipulation in the bargain.
> 
> I also thought they might kill off Max in this ep.


These story lines are getting ridiculous. Sick on Sam, Nelle, Michael, Carly. Basically, sick of the story and how stupid they have the actors play their roles.


----------



## stellie93

I always loved Sam, and she's a good actress, but these last stories are stupid. 

The whole idea that you're going to wash your hands of the business, but still tell them how they run it is ridiculous. He's always refused to do drugs or guns (not sure what that leaves? Sex slaves???) but they're not going to do that. So stupid.


----------



## RGM1138

Hey, maybe they'll pull a Dallas and Sam will find Steve Burton in the shower.


----------



## Graymalkin

I'm not sure if this matters in Soap World, but Jason was shot on the right side of his chest. So while he probably has a collapsed lung, it wasn't a shot to the heart. He probably will live.

So Nelle was merely a prime suspect in her fiance's death? Not tried and convicted? Then she's innocent.


----------



## RGM1138

I gotta say, I liked it when Amy called Maxie on her drama queen BS.

Jason getting shot is all on Sam. (Well, partially on Jason for being so stupid). What did she think she was do anyway?

As least they got Petrov. And this time, Sonny won't get prosecuted.


----------



## stellie93

They've really changed Sam--remember when she used to be as tough as Jason and ready for danger? She would never have just blustered into a meeting as dangerous as that--she would have sneaked around and been the one to shoot the bad guy. Now she's scared of everything, and her "illness" is supposed to be over, so what happened? Just having kids?  I liked the old Sam way better.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> They've really changed Sam--remember when she used to be as tough as Jason and ready for danger? She would never have just blustered into a meeting as dangerous as that--she would have sneaked around and been the one to shoot the bad guy. Now she's scared of everything, and her "illness" is supposed to be over, so what happened? Just having kids?  I liked the old Sam way better.


And now that she feels responsible for Jason being shot, maybe she'll snap again. And who knows what will happen this time?


----------



## Graymalkin

I think Sam's close call with Scout's birth and the toxoplasmosis made her realize she's not invulnerable. That's why her delusional state focused on the danger Sonny represents to her family. She knows up here (taps head) that Sonny loves her and her family and will do anything to keep them safe, but down here (taps heart), she knows neither Sonny, nor Jason, nor anyone else can promise they'll be safe. There could be an element of PTSD.

Jason seems to have lost a step, too. He should've shot Petrov straightaway, before he had a chance to shoot at Sam.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, smack me bum and call me shorty. When Carly embraced Sam like a close friend, I almost fell out of my chair. They've been friendly(ish) for a while, but not on this level. I guess Jason being in mortal danger has caused everyone, especially Carly, to drop their shields.

I wonder if the five families will want revenge for Petrov. Or, they may realize that the guy was a tremendous asswad and be grateful that he's gone.

Oh, no! What if Burton comes back as Jason's heretofore unknown _twin!?! 
_


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> Oh, no! What if Burton comes back as Jason's heretofore unknown _twin!?! _


Even better, have him come back as Jason Q and take ELQ from both Ned and Mike.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, what happens next? Jason in a coma, Nelle under arrest, and surely, they didn't bring that little girl on the show just to kill her off?

Maybe Nelle will stay in Marrakesh, (couldn't care less).

Now, that Hayden, (Rebecca Budig), has left the show, what happens to that storyline? Does doc Finn give up on her, or does he leave too? Seems unlikely, since they just
recently brought him back.

What significance does the diamond have?

And when the hell is Steve Burton returning, and how?


----------



## Graymalkin

Since we're using Soap World medical science here, the only way for Jason to come out of his coma is a complete facelift that makes him look amazingly like Steve Burton.

Somehow Hayden will get a message to Finn that she's fine but she's never coming back. Depending on the actor's contract, he'll either leave the show to go to her or stay on the show and hook up with some other GH lady. Who's available?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Since we're using Soap World medical science here, the only way for Jason to come out of his coma is a complete facelift that makes him look amazingly like Steve Burton.
> 
> Somehow Hayden will get a message to Finn that she's fine but she's never coming back. Depending on the actor's contract, he'll either leave the show to go to her or stay on the show and hook up with some other GH lady. Who's available?


Well, there's Ava.  Valerie, though she might be a little young for Finn. (And if she hasn't decided to play for the other team). Amy's single and ready to mingle. Maybe cook II. Don't know her age or marital status. I think everyone else in the cast with names is already hooked up.

How long ago did they start teasing Burton's return? Feels like 6 months or more.


----------



## Graymalkin

No, the show is pairing Ava with Griffin right now. Perhaps Amy, if Hamilton ends up treating her brother. Valerie's a prospect. Perhaps Molly, who's such a goody two-shoes that she never gets a storyline?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> No, the show is pairing Ava with Griffin right now. Perhaps Amy, if Hamilton ends up treating her brother. Valerie's a prospect. Perhaps Molly, who's such a goody two-shoes that she never gets a storyline?


I think Molly and TJ are still an item. Although, I don't remember seeing him in months.


----------



## JimSpence

Due to the holiday, Monday's episode won't be aired.


----------



## Graymalkin

RGM1138 said:


> I think Molly and TJ are still an item. Although, I don't remember seeing him in months.


Oh, that's right, they're a couple. They've been out of sight for quite a while. So have Lucas and Brad.


----------



## RGM1138

That's true. I haven't seen either of them for a while. 

Felix pops up on occasion but Epiphany has been awol since the Nurse's Ball I think.


----------



## Graymalkin

No, Epiphany popped into Sonny's hospital room once or twice.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> No, Epiphany popped into Sonny's hospital room once or twice.


Did she? I missed that.


----------



## RGM1138

Dillon rumors:


Spoiler



Read on a site that Dillon, (Robert Palmer Watkins), will be leaving GH. Don't know why, but his exit MAY involve the Marrakesh trip. Apparently, it will happen soon.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> Even better, have him come back as Jason Q and take ELQ from both Ned and Mike.


Here are my two best possibilities.

He will be:

a) Amy's brother

b) The second child in Franco's photo.

I'm going with B because it ties him to Franco again and makes a tie to Liz and the kids.


----------



## Graymalkin

I definitely like option B.


----------



## RGM1138

From articles I've read around the net, re: Burton:


Spoiler



He will return as a totally new character, but with ties to several people in Port Chuck. And several other new characters will arrive at the same time.
Also read that he started taping at the end of July, for an airdate sometime in September. Much of his screen time will be with Sonny and Sam, it is reported. Expect fireworks in November sweeps.


That info was culled from different sites, and the accuracy is not guaranteed.
Personally, I think Dr. Tony's B option is closest to the true storyline. Also, because I jokingly predicted about him being a twin. 
Unless they're going to totally overlook the fact that Burton looks like old Jason, then all bets are off. 
How much would Sam freak out if he looks like Jason?


----------



## RGM1138

Ermagerd.


Spoiler



I looked away during the last shot of tomorrow's teaser. Was that Burton's voice I heard? I know Sonny was camera right. I only saw the standing figure out of the corner of my eye.
What did he say?


----------



## Graymalkin

When Hayden wrote in that letter that the baby had died, I knew instantly that she was lying.


----------



## Johncv

TonyD79 said:


> Here are my two best possibilities.
> 
> He will be:
> 
> a) Amy's brother
> 
> b) The second child in Franco's photo.
> 
> I'm going with B because it ties him to Franco again and makes a tie to Liz and the kids.


Agree with Tony, option B. :up::up::up:


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> From articles I've read around the net, re: Burton:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He will return as a totally new character, but with ties to several people in Port Chuck. And several other new characters will arrive at the same time.
> Also read that he started taping at the end of July, for an airdate sometime in September. Much of his screen time will be with Sonny and Sam, it is reported. Expect fireworks in November sweeps.
> 
> 
> That info was culled from different sites, and the accuracy is not guaranteed.
> Personally, I think Dr. Tony's B option is closest to the true storyline. Also, because I jokingly predicted about him being a twin.
> Unless they're going to totally overlook the fact that Burton looks like old Jason, then all bets are off.
> How much would Sam freak out if he looks like Jason?


They will have Sam do something like "Excuse me, you look like someone I once knew"


----------



## RGM1138

Wow, can't believe I accidentally guessed a plot twist, re: Burton.


Spoiler



According to what I've read, Burton is an unknown, true Quartermaine heir, and the twin brother of Jason. (!).
And guess who tracks him down, just in time to provide a life-saving transfusion for Jason? None other than Port Chuck's resident bad boy, Franco. (!).
The landscape in this little burg will certainly be a-changin'.
I can't wait for the first meeting between Jason-twin and Sam. I'd buy a ticket to that.


This is gonna be so weird!


----------



## stellie93

Wasn't Franco originally supposed to be Jason's brother, or am I remembering wrong?


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> Wasn't Franco originally supposed to be Jason's brother, or am I remembering wrong?


Yes, apparently years ago, Heather told Franco that he was Jason's twin and the Quartermaine heir, but it was a lie.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> When Hayden wrote in that letter that the baby had died, I knew instantly that she was lying.


Which means the Hayden Barnes story isn't over.

Are we sure she is really gone?


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Ermagerd.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I looked away during the last shot of tomorrow's teaser. Was that Burton's voice I heard? I know Sonny was camera right. I only saw the standing figure out of the corner of my eye.
> What did he say?


No. It was Dante.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> No. It was Dante.


Yeah, thanks. I managed to find a copy online with the promo intact. (I was so sure it was the other guy).


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Which means the Hayden Barnes story isn't over.
> 
> Are we sure she is really gone?


At least for the time being. She may come back in the future as a different actor, if the story calls for it.
And she won't be the last. Apparently, they are trimming the budget to accommodate Burton's return.


----------



## stellie93

RGM1138 said:


> Yes, apparently years ago, Heather told Franco that he was Jason's twin and the Quartermaine heir, but it was a lie.


So maybe there was some truth in it, and there really was a twin.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> So maybe there was some truth in it, and there really was a twin.


As they used to say: "Stay tuned."


----------



## RGM1138

Okay, enough of this mopery crap. Get on with the story we (long time viewers) have been waiting for. Bring Burton Back!
I don't care if Curtis finds the lizard, if Nelle tries to kill Michael or the Phantomess of the Opera gets her old face back and takes advantage of young doctor Griff, while he's deep in a crisis of faith. 


Spoiler



I just want to watch everyone's faces when they see Burton enter with old Jason's face. I think it'll happen soon, since new Jason is in need of a transfusion. 
I expect he will enter and approach one of the regulars, (depending on how much reveal we see with Franco). They'll display the look of someone hit by a stun gun. 
It could be Monica or Michael, maybe Liz. Not Carly or Sonny yet. And, not Sam, not yet. She's the money shot. 
In my mind, he's been away for many years, maybe Army, Special Forces, even CIA. A man with just the right skill set to become Sonny's right hand. He gets old Jason back, Sam has new Jason to help raise the kids. Everybody's happy. (Or, are they?)


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> Okay, enough of this mopery crap. Get on with the story we (long time viewers) have been waiting for. Bring Burton Back!
> I don't care if Curtis finds the lizard, if Nelle tries to kill Michael or the Phantomess of the Opera gets her old face back and takes advantage of young doctor Griff, while he's deep in a crisis of faith.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to watch everyone's faces when they see Burton enter with old Jason's face. I think it'll happen soon, since new Jason is in need of a transfusion.
> I expect he will enter and approach one of the regulars, (depending on how much reveal we see with Franco). They'll display the look of someone hit by a stun gun.
> It could be Monica or Michael, maybe Liz. Not Carly or Sonny yet. And, not Sam, not yet. She's the money shot.
> In my mind, he's been away for many years, maybe Army, Special Forces, even CIA. A man with just the right skill set to become Sonny's right hand. He gets old Jason back, Sam has new Jason to help raise the kids. Everybody's happy. (Or, are they?)


Maybe, I thinking that Steve Burton may end up being the jewelry thief that Anna going after.


----------



## Graymalkin

Steve Burton will play seven different roles.


----------



## RGM1138

Johncv said:


> Maybe, I thinking that Steve Burton may end up being the jewelry thief that Anna going after.


We should know soon.


----------



## TonyD79

Identical.


----------



## Graymalkin

In Soap World, _every_ woman gives birth to identical twins, but in 95.3% of the cases, one twin is stolen or misplaced, and in 14.2% of the cases that twin shows up at least 25 years later.

(Yes, I made up those numbers.)


----------



## JimSpence

I can't see Steve Burton returning as Jason as he wouldn't have Jason's memories.
And thus he wouldn't remember Sam. This character will be Jason's twin.
Sam will have a mental breakdown, at least until she realizes that he isn't Jason.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> I can't see Steve Burton returning as Jason as he wouldn't have Jason's memories.
> And thus he wouldn't remember Sam. This character will be Jason's twin.
> Sam will have a mental breakdown, at least until she realizes that he isn't Jason.


Did you read my spoiler up thread?


----------



## RGM1138

Well, what a change in Franco. He actually cares about someone outside his immediate circle. Him asking Liz to comfort Monica is such a departure from his normal, snarky, "Who-gives-a-sh*t" attitude. He even hugged Scott(!). And, he's finally on the path to find Burton.
I'm glad Curtis finally sacked up and let Auntie know the truth. Enough with that.
It seems they're writing off T.J. too. I'm guessing the distance from Port Chuck to med school in Boston is sufficiently far enough away that he won't be home on weekends.
And Ava is about to make a deal with the devil to get her face back. Can't blame her, really.


----------



## JimSpence

RGM1138 said:


> Did you read my spoiler up thread?


Yes I did, just had to throw out couple of thoughts to go along with it.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Well, what a change in Franco. He actually cares about someone outside his immediate circle. Him asking Liz to comfort Monica is such a departure from his normal, snarky, "Who-gives-a-sh*t" attitude. He even hugged Scott(!). And, he's finally on the path to find Burton.
> I'm glad Curtis finally sacked up and let Auntie know the truth. Enough with that.
> It seems they're writing off T.J. too. I'm guessing the distance from Port Chuck to med school in Boston is sufficiently far enough away that he won't be home on weekends.
> And Ava is about to make a deal with the devil to get her face back. Can't blame her, really.


Bah. They fly back and forth to morocco during a commercial break. Boston ain't nothing.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Bah. They fly back and forth to morocco during a commercial break. Boston ain't nothing.


Yeah, that's true. It just felt like they were saying goodbye to T.J. today. Although, you'd think it would be Molly seeing him off.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Yeah, that's true. It just felt like they were saying goodbye to T.J. today. Although, you'd think it would Molly seeing him off.


Maybe Auntie will take over his job at Kelly's.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Maybe Auntie will take over his job at Kelly's.


NOOOOOooooooooooo!


----------



## Johncv

Griffin and Ava Ewww.


----------



## stellie93

Agreed! How old is she supposed to be? Yeah, she's really pretty, but I can't see all these really cute young guys wanting her. Plus the acting is terrible on both sides. Yuck.


----------



## Graymalkin

Griffin attracts all the bad blondes.


----------



## TonyD79

She is 45. He is 34. Not a great difference.


----------



## allan

I'm bothered by Ava's whining about her face. Um, no Ava, you're not a monster because of your face. You're just a monster.


----------



## RGM1138

Oh, no, I can see it now. Sam is in that headspace where seeing old Jason's face is gonna push her over the edge. Carly's going above and beyond to try and rein her in, but all the guilt and pressure of Jason's coma is twisting her brain. She's gonna pop. 
I wonder if Maura West (Ava) is going on vacay. If she's gone a month or more it will be a little more believable when she comes back with her old face, than if it's the typical soap over-the-weekend plastic surgery. Maybe she'll run into New-Nik. 
Lulu is really buggin' me again. She's gonna find a way to screw up the joint custody deal and hand Charlotte back to Val full time. 
Franco's personality transplant seems a little rapid. But, I guess they had to shoehorn it in time to bring Jason-twin back to PC. 
Make it soon, please.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> Oh, no, I can see it now. Sam is in that headspace where seeing old Jason's face is gonna push her over the edge. Carly's going above and beyond to try and rein her in, but all the guilt and pressure of Jason's coma is twisting her brain. She's gonna pop.
> I wonder if Maura West (Ava) is going on vacay. If she's gone a month or more it will be a little more believable when she comes back with her old face, than if it's the typical soap over-the-weekend plastic surgery. Maybe she'll run into New-Nik.
> Lulu is really buggin' me again. She's gonna find a way to screw up the joint custody deal and hand Charlotte back to Val full time.
> Franco's personality transplant seems a little rapid. But, I guess they had to shoehorn it in time to bring Jason-twin back to PC.
> Make it soon, please.


So, is nu-Jason going to come back as nu-Nick?


----------



## Graymalkin

I have a feeling that Valentin has arranged things so that Ava, like Claudia, is not coming back at all.


----------



## Johncv

Graymalkin said:


> I have a feeling that Valentin has arranged things so that Ava, like Claudia, is not coming back at all.


Why, is the actress leaving the show?


----------



## Graymalkin

Johncv said:


> Why, is the actress leaving the show?


Based on Valentin's phone conversation with the clinic in St. Petersburg and what happened with Claudia.

However, Soap Opera Digest said in August that Maura West, who plays Ava, is _not_ leaving the show, so...


----------



## Graymalkin

Steve Burton spoiler:



Spoiler



His first airdate is Sept. 19.


----------



## allan

Graymalkin said:


> I have a feeling that Valentin has arranged things so that Ava, like Claudia, is not coming back at all.


I had a similar thought, but I guess that's too much to hope for.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Steve Burton spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> His first airdate is Sept. 19.


Thanks. The waiting is finally over.


----------



## RGM1138

Wouldn't it be weird if Jason-twin and Farco become BFFs? Much to the chagrin of every other resident of Port St. Chuckles.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Wouldn't it be weird if Jason-twin and Farco become BFFs? Much to the chagrin of every other resident of Port St. Chuckles.


Probably not odd at all. Seems like a natural progression. Seems they are retrofitting it so that he WAS raised as a twin to a Quartermaine. Just not Jason, but his twin. Either they will be friends or they revive the "rivalry" but that latter would probably need to have Franco revert to his murderous ways and I don't see them doing that with this actor in the part.


----------



## Graymalkin

Uh oh, I think Ava will be coming back with her face restored -- but she'll be a fembot.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Probably not odd at all. Seems like a natural progression. Seems they are retrofitting it so that he WAS raised as a twin to a Quartermaine. Just not Jason, but his twin. Either they will be friends or they revive the "rivalry" but that latter would probably need to have Franco revert to his murderous ways and I don't see them doing that with this actor in the part.


I could see it happening, especially with this personality-transplanted Franco we have now. But, I can also see all the carnage this would cause amongst all the other characters we know far too much about. 
Can you imagine Carly's reaction, (not to mention Sam and Jason's), to Burton befriending a person who behaved the way original Franco did?
It's bound to be more interesting than any Michael/Nelle or Curtis/Auntie/Jordan drama.


----------



## Johncv

TonyD79 said:


> Probably not odd at all. Seems like a natural progression. Seems they are retrofitting it so that he WAS raised as a twin to a Quartermaine. Just not Jason, but his twin. Either they will be friends or they revive the "rivalry" but that latter would probably need to have Franco revert to his murderous ways and I don't see them doing that with this actor in the part.


I agree, because in order to fit the picture that Franco has, they would have to be friends.


----------



## Johncv

Graymalkin said:


> Based on Valentin's phone conversation with the clinic in St. Petersburg and what happened with Claudia.
> 
> However, Soap Opera Digest said in August that Maura West, who plays Ava, is _not_ leaving the show, so...


So, she going to the clinic in St. Petersburg for face redo and she run into Nick also having a face redo.


----------



## Graymalkin

Another episode of "yak-yak-yak in between big events." I'm guessing this will continue until next week, when Steve Burton shows up. I'm thinking Ava's storyline will be Friday's cliffhanger.

Joss and Sonny reconcile, while Carly and Oscar have a nice talk. Milo takes his bodyguard job seriously. 

I'm pretty sure Oscar's mom is in prison and that he's living on his own.

Nelle confesses everything about her dead fiance, and Michael decides to believe her, and stands up for her when Bobbi objects. D'aww.

Not really interested in this stolen diamond plot for Hamilton and Anna. Is it possible that she actually hurt her wrist on set, and they improvised all that dialogue?


----------



## RGM1138

Johncv said:


> So, she going to the clinic in St. Petersburg for face redo and she run into Nick also having a face redo.


That's a possibility. I have read that Nik will come back as a different actor at some point. What better way to goose up the storyline than Nik returning with a new face, living surreptitiously among his family and friends?


----------



## Graymalkin

Johncv said:


> So, she going to the clinic in St. Petersburg for face redo and she run into Nick also having a face redo.


I think you're right -- the guy in the wheelchair is Nikolas. "He was shot and fell into the ocean."

Who is the actress playing Larissa? I've seen her before, but I can't identify her.


----------



## RGM1138

Oh, no, I forgot about sputtering Spinelli. He will absolutely sh*t a brick when he sees Jason twin. 
And from all the promos I've been seeing, they're playing up the Stone Cold aspect of his personality, and not some Quartermaine pampered boy. 
This should be good.


----------



## stellie93

So this twin was raised the same as Franco for the first 4 or 5 years of his life? We know how well that worked out. Then we have no idea why he left or where he went.


----------



## Graymalkin

Looks like "Current Jason" is starting to recover, based on those twitching fingers!

Just one more episode to go before we see "New Jason" on screen! (There better not be a BREAKING NEWS preemption that day...)


----------



## RGM1138

I didn't remember Betsy Frank being Bobby's mother. I always think Heather was his real mom. Off screen, out of mind, I guess. 
Geez, Maxie, slut much? I had forgotten about her one night stand with (original) Franco. And to bring it all out to the world for the sake of a scoop is really tacky. 
I wonder if Monica will try to glom onto Jason 2.0 as a replacement for Jason 1.x and A.J.?
One day, Nina will come home and see Val dangling a live hamster over his open maw. When he attacks her, she'll rip the fake skin off his face to reveal an alien reptile underneath.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> So this twin was raised the same as Franco for the first 4 or 5 years of his life? We know how well that worked out. Then we have no idea why he left or where he went.


He was sold to a tribe of cannibals for 2 goats, a pig and some scarves made of human skin. 
When he comes back, his new nickname will be Chompers. Or, Jaws to his close friends.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Looks like "Current Jason" is starting to recover, based on those twitching fingers!
> 
> Just one more episode to go before we see "New Jason" on screen! (There better not be a BREAKING NEWS preemption that day...)


That's why God invented Hulu.


----------



## RGM1138

Something odd I've noticed. Since Jason has been in a coma, they haven't shown his face. Maybe Billy Miller is on vacay or they're using a body double to save a few bucks. Or, maybe he didn't want to just lie there with tubes coming out of him and no lines. But, something ain't stirring the Kool-Aid. 
There's seems to be a lot of storyline that needs to happen before the appearance of Burton. Unless they're just going to ease him in a little at a time. 
This little mission of Anna's appears to be a make work project for her and Finn, since neither has anything else going on right now. 
How long will it take Ava to realize that it's (gnu) Nik under the face mask?


----------



## allan

RGM1138 said:


> Something odd I've noticed. Since Jason has been in a coma, they haven't shown his face. Maybe Billy Miller is on vacay or they're using a body double to save a few bucks. Or, maybe he didn't want to just lie there with tubes coming out of him and no lines. But, something ain't stirring the Kool-Aid.


I was thinking about that too! Very interesting.


----------



## RGM1138

OMG! Patient 6 isn't who I thought it would be! It's . . .


Spoiler



Jason! Well, Burton anyway. I jumped to a wrong conclusion earlier because the hooded man was "shot and fell into the water." Who do we know that "died" that way years ago?
And if it was new Nik, why would he have to be masked? We wouldn't recognize him. 
I'm not sure how all this plays out, but the guy behind those Foster Grants is indeed, Steve Burton.


----------



## RGM1138

Ta-da!


----------



## JimSpence

So Steve Burton is Nikolas who now looks like Jason.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, that was pretty anticlimactic. A very telling line from Carly: "I never have been able to get that connection back with Jason."
Well, now we know why. I'll spoilerize the following for those who haven't been reading external spoilers on the show.


Spoiler



Apparently, all of the speculation about who Burton would be coming back has been wrong. Obviously, he's the original Stone Cold. So, whoever current "Jason" is and how this all relates to Franco is yet to be seen.
I guess Ava will be the one to bring him home. But, I can't remember if she arrived in town before Jason was shot.
I sorta feel bad for coma-Jason. What will they do with him when real Jason comes back to PC? Put him in long term storage?
It's also up in the air about what Jason will remember from his old life.
I've read that one of the show runners said this storyline will run for about 9 months before the next big thing comes along. I just hope they don't drag it out over that time.


----------



## Graymalkin

Here's a spoiler with regard to Coma Jason:


Spoiler



Billy Miller's contract with GH was extended at the end of August, so he's not leaving the show.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Here's a spoiler with regard to Coma Jason:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Billy Miller's contract with GH was extended at the end of August, so he's not leaving the show.


Yes, I just read that. 


Spoiler



So, is Coma Jason really Franco's twin, or Stone Cold's? 
Also, how did current Jason gain all the knowledge about original Jason's life - Helena? And when will he finally make it back home?
Many questions left to be answered.


----------



## TonyD79

Spoilers on the internet are not (yet) fact.


----------



## RGM1138

Hmmm. I guess they're paying SB by the minute. This looks like it will be a long reveal. 
Sitting through the rest of that drivel, (live), is just tortuous.


----------



## Graymalkin

The actress playing Cassandra, the hypochondriac fence, is Jessica Tuck -- who played Amy Brenneman's sister-in-law in "Judging Amy," and the vampire spokesperson on "True Blood." (I recognized her instantly from "Judging Amy.") Before that she was on several soaps.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> The actress playing Cassandra, the hypochondriac fence, is Jessica Tuck -- who played Amy Brenneman's sister-in-law in "Judging Amy," and the vampire spokesperson on "True Blood." (I recognized her instantly from "Judging Amy.") Before that she was on several soaps.


I'm pretty sure that Finn shredded his Hippocratic oath when he let Anna dose her tea. And there was a 50/50 chance that the guy would be getting the Mickey.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I'm pretty sure that Finn shredded his Hippocratic oath when he let Anna dose her tea. And there was a 50/50 chance that the guy would be getting the Mickey.


"Let?"


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> "Let?"


Yeah, he knew something unlawful was about to happen. A good prosecutor could make a case for Finn being an accomplice, even though he was being blackmailed. 
In Monaco, that could be a hanging offense. Or, a misdemeanor, if you have money.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Yeah, he knew something unlawful was about to happen. A good prosecutor could make a case for Finn being an accomplice, even though he was being blackmailed.
> In Monaco, that could be a hanging offense. Or, a misdemeanor, if you have money.


He had NO idea that Anna was going to attack her. He had no idea something unlawful was going to happen. Heck, I can make the case that until that moment, he didn't know Anna *would* do something unlawful (the blackmail is pretty standard police/prosecutor stuff). All Anna told him was to wait three minutes and he would know what to do. She could have gone in and done a mime impression.

The only potential crime is accessory after the fact because he didn't turn Anna in. That is not "letting" someone do something.


----------



## RGM1138

Geez, they are gonna stretch out this Jason reveal till November sweeps. It's only the worst kept secret on tv.
They answered the question I posed earlier about where Coma Jason has been: out growing a beard.
Now I realize why I've been able to stick with this show for the last 17 years - the ff function of my dvrs. In the 80s, I guess I was just bored.
Please do something with mopey Kristina. She makes me want to end it all.
So, who's pulling Dr Zhivago's strings? One of Helena's henchboys? Valentin the weasel?


----------



## stellie93

I'm so confused--so Sam is hinting that her Jason was not really him. OK.
So the guy in Russia is really original Jason Q. So was there a twin? Somebody spent his early childhood with Franco, and like Scot keeps pointing out, Jason was in the Q house his whole childhood. So there was a twin, and they changed his face before sending him in to fool Sam? This makes no sense.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I'm so confused--so Sam is hinting that her Jason was not really him. OK.
> So the guy in Russia is really original Jason Q. So was there a twin? Somebody spent his early childhood with Franco, and like Scot keeps pointing out, Jason was in the Q house his whole childhood. So there was a twin, and they changed his face before sending him in to fool Sam? This makes no sense.


You lost me at changed his face. The only face change was when NuJason escaped from Helena.

We do NOT know which Jason is Jason and which is his twin brother who, apparently spent some time with Franco as a child. That actually ties in well with Franco thinking he was Jason's twin.

The hinting by Carly and Sam that NuJason is "different" is so very soap opera. They can fulfill it or they can be misleading us. (Remember the Fluke stuff that they made us think Fluke wasn't Luke but he was.)

I don't trust them at this point and am waiting it out.

I will be rooting for Patient 6 to be the twin because it makes more sense and it doesn't mean Sam slept with her brother in law and Scout isn't Jason's niece. Yet that all fits the messy family relations in GH that give us all a headache.


----------



## RGM1138

In true soap fashion, both Jasons will have amnesia and not know for sure who is who.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> In true soap fashion, both Jasons will have amnesia and not know for sure who is who.


And since they are identical twins, we won't know either.

Oops.

Although. True soap style would mean we assume they look alike anyway. See Duke. He came back as his old face even though it was well established he had it changed decades ago.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> And since they are identical twins, we won't know either.
> 
> Oops.


Sure, that's what will keep us gnashing our teeth until the sweeps. And maybe beyond.


----------



## TonyD79

Here’s hoping they are more original than Days of Our Lives who had the same situation with Roman Brady. The replacement who got plastic surgery was brainwashed by Stefano to believe he was Roman until the “real” Roman came back. 

If Patient 6 is really Jason, they are lifting that storyline exactly from Days. Complete with Helena in the Stefano role.


----------



## Crobinzine

Graymalkin said:


> The actress playing Cassandra, the hypochondriac fence, is Jessica Tuck -- who played Amy Brenneman's sister-in-law in "Judging Amy," and the vampire spokesperson on "True Blood." (I recognized her instantly from "Judging Amy.") Before that she was on several soaps.


She was also Viki's daughter Megan, on One Life to Live.

Megan Gordon


----------



## Crobinzine

TonyD79 said:


> And since they are identical twins, we won't know either.
> 
> Oops.
> 
> Although. True soap style would mean we assume they look alike anyway. See Duke. He came back as his old face even though it was well established he had it changed decades ago.


"It was revealed that Greg Beecroft's character was not Duke after all, but an imposter."
Duke Lavery (Ian Buchanan)


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Here's hoping they are more original than Days of Our Lives who had the same situation with Roman Brady. The replacement who got plastic surgery was brainwashed by Stefano to believe he was Roman until the "real" Roman came back.
> 
> If Patient 6 is really Jason, they are lifting that storyline exactly from Days. Complete with Helena in the Stefano role.


I never watched DOOL that much. Enough to know the major characters, but I really didn't follow the storylines that closely. 
I mainly watched the ABC soaps, because that what my ex watched. 
I'll be glad when they finally get this story moving along when Jason(?) arrives in the the city by the bay.


----------



## TonyD79

Crobinzine said:


> "It was revealed that Greg Beecroft's character was not Duke after all, but an imposter."
> Duke Lavery (Ian Buchanan)


Ah. During a time I was not watching. Just before I started again (which was when Faison was impersonating Duke).


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I never watched DOOL that much. Enough to know the major characters, but I really didn't follow the storylines that closely.
> I mainly watched the ABC soaps, because that what my ex watched.
> I'll be glad when they finally get this story moving along when Jason(?) arrives in the the city by the bay.


My mother watched a combo of abc and nbc. Ryan's Hope, AMC for a while, the Doctors, Days of our Lives, GH. Some others that came and went like Bright Promise, which had a young Tony Geary.


----------



## Graymalkin

My mom's favorite, when she was still a housewife back in the 1960s, was "As The World Turns."


----------



## allan

I started with AMC in the late 70s and drifted to GH early 80s. I usually took my afternoon walk in between them, so seldom saw Days of Our Lives.


----------



## RGM1138

Okay, now I'm starting to get the idea that putting Ava in a room with Q2 was not an accident. Why put a volatile patient in a wide open space with another person? You'd sequester him in an 8X12 with no windows. It seems like a long way around, but maybe Ava is supposed to help him escape. I know, it's thin. And who could be behind it? Certainly not Val. 

OMG, Carly! You're becoming the new Lulu. Calm your ass down. 

Mama Franco told us what we already knew, Patient 6 and Coma Jason are the twins. (Well, we know that Franco isn't the twin). So, what part in Q2's return will Franco play, in order for everyone in PC to change their opinion of him?

Milo, eating carbs ?


----------



## RGM1138

allan said:


> I started with AMC in the late 70s and drifted to GH early 80s. I usually took my afternoon walk in between them, so seldom saw Days of Our Lives.


Yeah, we watched the first ep of AMC. Watched that show until they decided to make the 4'2" Susan Lucci a model.
I actually had watched some GH back in the 60s. There wasn't a whole lot else on then.
I watched mainly ABC sudsers in the 80s because I worked at an affiliate station.
Oh yeah, I used to watch Dark Shadows when it was still in black & white.


----------



## Graymalkin

My first soap was "General Hospital," back in 1978-79, while I was in graduate school. That was the era of Luke and Laura, when Scotty was just a nice kid in love with Laura, Steve Hardy and Jessie Brewer were still in charge, and Alan, Edward, and Lila Quartermaine were still integral parts of the show. Heather was married to Jeff Webber, played by Richard Dean Anderson. Elizabeth Taylor played Helena Cassadine. I stopped watching just as the Cassadines' weather machine was wreaking havoc on Port Chuckles. After that, it was an occasional episode here and there -- just enough to know about Elizabeth Webber, Lucky Spencer, and Robin Scorpio -- until this thread started.


----------



## allan

Graymalkin said:


> My first soap was "General Hospital," back in 1978-79, while I was in graduate school. That was the era of Luke and Laura, when Scotty was just a nice kid in love with Laura, Steve Hardy and Jessie Brewer were still in charge, and Alan, Edward, and Lila Quartermaine were still integral parts of the show. Heather was married to Jeff Webber, played by Richard Dean Anderson. Elizabeth Taylor played Helena Cassadine. I stopped watching just as the Cassadines' weather machine was wreaking havoc on Port Chuckles. After that, it was an occasional episode here and there -- just enough to know about Elizabeth Webber, Lucky Spencer, and Robin Scorpio -- until this thread started.


I started GH about the time Luke was butting heads with Frank Smith, and later with the Cassadines. I think I stopped in the mid-80s, somewhere in the Frisco & Felicia era, and started again with Jerry Jax's poisoned water & Jason getting shot.


----------



## stellie93

Mom and I watched GH way back when it was a half hour in black and white. Steve and Audrey Hardy and Jessie Brewer. I must be way older than you guys. When Mom got older and her memory was bad, she had trouble picking up on new shows, but the soaps moved slow enough and had enough familiar characters that she could watch them and not get lost. 

What I don't get is why if Helena wanted to send "Jason" back to Port Chuck as a brainwashed guy--whichever twin he was--why change his face? Wouldn't it have been easier to have him accepted if he still looked like Jason. What am I missing?


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> Mom and I watched GH way back when it was a half hour in black and white. Steve and Audrey Hardy and Jessie Brewer. I must be way older than you guys. When Mom got older and her memory was bad, she had trouble picking up on new shows, but the soaps moved slow enough and had enough familiar characters that she could watch them and not get lost.
> 
> What I don't get is why if Helena wanted to send "Jason" back to Port Chuck as a brainwashed guy--whichever twin he was--why change his face? Wouldn't it have been easier to have him accepted if he still looked like Jason. What am I missing?


IIRC, Coma Jason had reconstructive surgery because he was in an accident outside of town, and his face was messed up. And, I think he might have been escaping Helena at the time. 
Dr Tony will correct any errors I've made.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> IIRC, Coma Jason had reconstructive surgery because he was in an accident outside of town, and his face was messed up. And, I think he might have been escaping Helena at the time.
> Dr Tony will correct any errors I've made.


Yeah but it wasn't necessary. They recast all the time. It was so he could be an assassin in their midst without being known. Well within Helena's M.O.

And my mom watched GH from day one. It was the soap I saw the most of because it was on right as I got home from school.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Yeah but it wasn't necessary. They recast all the time. It was so he could be an assassin in their midst without being known. Well within Helena's M.O.
> 
> And my mom watched GH from day one. It was the soap I saw the most of because it was on right as I got home from school.


I'd forgotten the finer details of why he had plastic surgery. 
I also couldn't remember when Burton left, (2012-can't believe it's been 5 years), and when Ava arrived, (2013, according to Wikipedia). 
So, she won't know Patient 6's identity even without the mask. 
And it looks like my theory of P6 not knowing who he is went out the window when he wrote down a Port Charles phone number. 
I have no clue as to how all this will turn out. But, I hope we find out soon.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I'd forgotten the finer details of why he had plastic surgery.
> I also couldn't remember when Burton left, (2012-can't believe it's been 5 years), and when Ava arrived, (2013, according to Wikipedia).
> So, she won't know Patient 6's identity even without the mask.
> And it looks like my theory of P6 not knowing who he is went out the window when he wrote down a Port Charles phone number.
> I have no clue as to how all this will turn out. But, I hope we find out soon.


But Ava came to town being very aware of its denizens, especially those connected to Sonny. It is a bit of a leap to say she never saw a picture of Jason Morgan.


----------



## RGM1138

I'm curious as to how they will sort this all out. If P6 was actually shot and fell into water, he is, ipso facto, original Jason. (What are the odds that would happen to both identical twins, even on a soap?).
If he isn't, it has to be an elaborate scam on all the citizens of P. C. And, unwittingly or not, P6 is part of it. (Bad twin!).
And the only people in the show's recent history diabolical enough to pull that off were Helena and Jerry Jacks, both of whom are presumed dead. 
Of course, they could just write in a new big bad, who, for reasons unknown, wants to destroy all the little Port Chucklians.


----------



## TonyD79

I dunno. Seems a lot of what is happening is still leftovers from Helena. The torture of whoever it was in Jason’s memory and his brainwashing and even his accident (even if inadvertently) are directly Helena. 

The twins and Franco are heather and company. Pretty sure Scott was involved.


----------



## RGM1138

That's a thought. Heather is crazy and revengeful enough to want to do something like this. And I think she still has money. 
Scott is a low rent ambulance chaser and would do anything for a buck. But, Heather would have to be the brains. Scott can't find his own ass with both hands. 
I did think it was odd that Heather was a no show when little Bobby went to visit her. I figured maybe Mattson wasn't available. But, it could be a part of the Q2 scam.


----------



## TonyD79

I think it was she just wasn’t available so they brought in Bobby’s mother.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, they finally moved the twin story along. But, I’m sure Momma Frank is lying about the toddler dying.
Now the new question is, Who is Drew - Formerly-in-a-coma Jase, or P6?


----------



## TonyD79

They want us to think that patient 6 is Jason, so he’s not.


----------



## RGM1138

At this point, I don’t how they they plan to resolve it. I’ve read some speculations that he may have been switched after A.J. ran them into a tree and his personality changed. 
In true soap fashion, I think that when Burton leaves again in 9 to 18 months, there’ll still be the question of Who’s Drew?
Only The Shadow/Helena/Heather know(s).


----------



## Graymalkin

If Burton is playing Drew, how would he have Sonny's phone number?

I'm thinking Billy Miller is playing Drew, who was brainwashed by Helena into thinking he's Jason. It's Helena who put Jason in the clinic and her henchman -- the one who delivered the Magic Box to Jake -- is calling the shots.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> If Burton is playing Drew, how would he have Sonny's phone number?
> 
> I'm thinking Billy Miller is playing Drew, who was brainwashed by Helena into thinking he's Jason. It's Helena who put Jason in the clinic and her henchman -- the one who delivered the Magic Box to Jake -- is calling the shots.


How would he end up in St. Petersburg? There's always someone behind the scenes,  pulling the strings. Maybe Helena Corp., Heather Corp., hell, it might even be Oscar - too soon to tell.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> How would he end up in St. Petersburg? There's always someone behind the scenes, pulling the strings. Maybe Helena Corp., Heather Corp., hell, it might even be Oscar - too soon to tell.


And then Valentin pulls off his mask to reveal Helena!

Bwahahahha!!!


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> And then Valentin pulls off his mask to reveal Helena!
> 
> Bwahahahha!!!


As good a storyline as as any I've seen on GH.

Or maybe, it's Stavrosickle, back again, to finish Mom's evil work!


----------



## allan

I got a kick out of the reaction to Patient 6. "OMG, he's got a PEN!!!". Well, they do say a pen is mightier than a sword.


----------



## RGM1138

Okay, ExComa Jase wants to walk away. Again. Does that mean he won’t have any contact with the Corinthian Clan at all? (It was his fault, and Sam’s, that he was there and got shot).
What an opportunity for a guy who looks like Stone Cold, has skills like his to slide into Sonny’s number 1 slot. 
I’m leaning toward Petrov’s Revenge as the reason behind P6. 
OMG, Spaghetti, grow a pair! Decide for your damn self if you want a beard or not. 
It’s about time to have another major event at GH where all of the boring and aggressively annoying characters are eliminated. 
Michael has a good heart but he’s also unbelievably gullible. He needs to dump Homicide Nelley before she cooks his rabbit.


----------



## Graymalkin

I’m guessing that Michael is going to find that “lost” engagement ring in one of those boxes.


----------



## RGM1138

Yes


Graymalkin said:


> I'm guessing that Michael is going to find that "lost" engagement ring in one of those boxes.


Yes, yes he will.


----------



## JimSpence

I believe he already has.


----------



## Graymalkin

JimSpence said:


> I believe he already has.


Did I miss something?

ETA: Just went back to the last 10 minutes of the show. He did find it. In all of 5 seconds. Which I missed.


----------



## stellie93

I loved how Jason finally took off his "mask" like we were going to be amazed that it was him. 

I know they always say you can hear people when you're in a coma, but I doubt if the average person would have total recall of every word like Jason seemed to have.


----------



## RGM1138

Boy, wait til P6 gets to Port Charles and Sonny finds out that he owes a life debt to Ava. That’ll be juicy.

How will they write P6’s identity? If he is Jason, Sam’s got some decisions to make. Things get icky. If he’s Drew, the world keeps on spinning, no big deal. Franco reunites with his childhood buddy.
But, what if, Helena had newborn Jason cloned? So that 47 years later, he would be available for just such a scam?

Hey, soap science. It could happen.

(Apparently, I have too much free time on my hands).


----------



## TonyD79

Either they cured Ava or the makeup guys are just being lazy. Her skin looks normal under the bandage.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Either they cured Ava or the makeup guys are just being lazy. Her skin looks normal under the bandage.


Yeah, I'd guess option 2. They probably figured no one would notice. 
But, I am wondering how they will fix her. No one in PC seems skilled enough. Unless they can complete what the Russian doc started. Or, maybe Griffin will pray her a miracle. 
I'm just hoping they don't keep P6 roaming all over the North Atlantic until November sweeps.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I'm just hoping they don't keep P6 roaming all over the North Atlantic until November sweeps.


Like and Laura must've made you crazy.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Like and Laura must've made you crazy.


Yeah, I missed a lot of their globe trotting adventures. I guess I was working day shift during that era. 
I also missed most of the weather machine and Liz Taylor days too, but I have fleeting memories of them.


----------



## Graymalkin

They can always send Ava to Grey Sloan Memorial Hospital in Seattle and have Dr. Jackson Avery, the finest plastics surgeon on Earth, perform another miracle.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> They can always send Ava to Grey Sloan Memorial Hospital in Seattle and have Dr. Jackson Avery, the finest plastics surgeon on Earth, perform another miracle.


A crossover? Sure, why not?


----------



## Graymalkin

It doesn't even have to be a real crossover. Just have Ava say she's going to Seattle to meet a surgeon and then have her come back two weeks later completely healed.


----------



## stellie93

So none of the kids like football anymore--just guys going out there and getting concussions.


----------



## RGM1138

Wow, what a thoroughly boring episode. Maybe now we can get on with the big bucks part of the show.


----------



## Graymalkin

That's how soaps can film 250 hours of TV drama a year -- bursts of exciting action followed by long, slow explorations of reactions to and feelings about said bursts and continuing with long, slow buildups of emotions to prime the next burst. With multiple dramatic pauses in every discussion to start every commercial break on a cliffhanging note.

Primetime soaps only have to film 22 hours a year, so they can keep all the excitement and trim the reactions and buildups way back.

Neither genre has any real character development, of course. No one ever _learns_ anything.* They just fall in love with someone else.

*Actually, this isn't true for all primetime soaps. For example, on Grey's Anatomy, Meredith and Alex have both managed, over 14 seasons, to actually grow somewhat.


----------



## RGM1138

I expect that the doc and Anna will wind up in bed together before they leave Monaco.


----------



## JimSpence

So patient 6 wants to go home to his family. But, he's confused that it's 2017.
What family is he trying to get home to? How did he know Sunny's phone number?
Where has he been and for how long? 
If he is the original Jason then who is the current one?
How did they transfer memories?
Too many questions, guess we'll just have to wait it out for the answers!!!


----------



## RGM1138

Well, they’re certainly making it look like current Jason is actually Drew, and P6 is Jason. But, he would had to have been in a coma for the last 5 years to not have tried to return to PC before now. I dunno how they’ll work it out. 
This guy Huxley seems very familiar. Has he been on the show before?
Valentin’s one to talk about unfinished face jobs. He still looks like a weasel.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Well, they're certainly making it look like current Jason is actually Drew, and P6 is Jason. But, he would had to have been in a coma for the last 5 years to not have tried to return to PC before now. I dunno how they'll work it out.
> This guy Huxley seems very familiar. Has he been on the show before?
> Valentin's one to talk about unfinished face jobs. He still looks like a weasel.


Yes. He's the guy who trapped Ava (and Nick?). She had something he wanted. Some priceless artifact that was actually a fake. She even mentioned him a scene or two earlier.

I looked it up. Yes. He kidnapped both of them. It was how Ava and nick bonded.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Yes. He's the guy who trapped Ava (and Nick?). She had something he wanted. Some priceless artifact that was actually a fake. She even mentioned him a scene or two earlier.


Oh, yeah. I'm vaguely remembering that. From that look on his face when P6's back was turned, he's in that room on purpose. But, he seems too lightweight to be behind a huge conspiracy involving the Q twins and Jason's apparent "resurrection" from the dead.
Maybe he's just a patsy for the real big bad.


----------



## RGM1138

(Cough, cough) Dusty in this thread. 

Ermagerd, Father Gopher!

Please let whiny Kristina and whiny Parker go to Oregon. Or Mars. 

Pictures of a “dead” character. Might we expect a return?

I had some thoughts on P6’s return. What if he gets go PC, sees that Sam is in a relationship, and decides to not throw her life into upheaval? He is the true Stone Cold, but never reacts with any of the town folk. He does the noble thing, (as is his wont), and disappears from the City by the Bay, to travel the world, righting wrongs and saving the meek. Could happen.


----------



## Graymalkin

RGM1138 said:


> I had some thoughts on P6's return. What if he gets go PC, sees that Sam is in a relationship, and decides to not throw her life into upheaval? He is the true Stone Cold, but never reacts with any of the town folk. He does the noble thing, (as is his wont), and disappears from the City by the Bay, to travel the world, righting wrongs and saving the meek. Could happen.


He becomes Batman!


----------



## Graymalkin

Surely Ava's face can be restored completely from this point? The makeup people must be really tired putting on that massive scar everyday.

So is Doctor Bensch after Alexis or Kiki? I'd say yes to both -- he's a sleazeball underneath that understanding and thoughtful front. Aren't they always?

Isn't it about time Molly had a storyline? She needs to go bad.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Isn't it about time Molly had a storyline? She needs to go bad.


(She is bad. She's the big bad behind Stone Cold being released from the clinic after 5 years. And the potential destruction of hundreds of lives in Port Charles. Don't let that innocent face fool you).


----------



## Graymalkin

Cassareeves is *not* a strong name. Most people would hear that as "Casa Rivas."

Wonder what name Jason and Sam will come up to replace Derek Wells Media.

P6 made it off the boat and is getting on a bus to Port Chuckles! But that prediction that he won't encounter any GH characters until November sweeps still seems sound to me.

Looks like Father Griffin is going to be plain old Doctor Griffin before long.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Cassareeves is *not* a strong name. Most people would hear that as "Casa Rivas."
> 
> Wonder what name Jason and Sam will come up to replace Derek Wells Media.
> 
> P6 made it off the boat and is getting on a bus to Port Chuckles! But that prediction that he won't encounter any GH characters until November sweeps still seems sound to me.
> 
> Looks like Father Griffin is going to be plain old Doctor Griffin before long.


Yeah the bus will break down, he'll get caught up doing Good Samaritan acts and other noble deeds all along Route 66. Or, whatever road leads to the Port of St. Charles. 
It's like Stone Cold is living in a parallel timeline. 

(I'm still 2 days behind in my GH streaming).


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Cassareeves is *not* a strong name. Most people would hear that as "Casa Rivas."
> 
> Wonder what name Jason and Sam will come up to replace Derek Wells Media.
> 
> P6 made it off the boat and is getting on a bus to Port Chuckles! But that prediction that he won't encounter any GH characters until November sweeps still seems sound to me.
> 
> Looks like Father Griffin is going to be plain old Doctor Griffin before long.


They don't need a name. That was silliness. Derek Wells isn't real.

Though Stone Cold Productions sounds good. Or Jasam. Samja?


----------



## RGM1138

Ew, ew, ew! Hey, Griff, how does it taste in the mouth of evil? And playing romantic music doesn’t make it less icky. 

Ol’ Doc Bensch is a hound. He wants to crawl into Kiki’s bloomers. (ew).

How long before Anna makes Ham forget about Hayden?

When will Molly finally unveil her evil plans?


----------



## stellie93

I totally fastforward now every time either Ava or Griff are on the screen. ew for sure.


----------



## TonyD79

Liesel is on Arrow. Appears to be regular role. She was on the pilot as Oliver’s nanny and now she is helping him with his son. Funny is that she looks less beautiful as a good person than as Dr Evil.


----------



## stellie93

Is the accent for real or fake?


----------



## RGM1138

Okay, what the hell are JaSam doing buying a media company? (“I hosted a talk show” Pfffftttt!).
He has untold millions offshore. They couldn’t find something they actually had experience with?
They could buy a horse farm, start a salvage company, a security agency, expand the detective business - any number of things. Hell, just live off the interest, start a foundation. This is just a clumsy way of causing friction with the Cassareeves kids and Julian when he returns.
I’d be willing to bet that Hux put a tracking device in that watch.
And Drew carries a picture of him in his phone? 
Nelle is such a conniving little b*tch. I hope she comes to an untimely end. Soon.
Michael needs a 12 step program on how not to be stupid.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> And Drew carries a picture of him in his phone?


Selfies?


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Selfies?


No, that was pretty much a studio head shot on Ja/Drew's phone.


----------



## Graymalkin

Do I assume correctly that Ava arrived in Port Chuckles after Jason went missing five years ago?

And are we now going to get a Griffin-Ava-Jason triangle?

We have two weeks before the November sweeps -- it's going to be a looong wait for Jason to encounter people who actually knew him.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Do I assume correctly that Ava arrived in Port Chuckles after Jason went missing five years ago?
> 
> And are we now going to get a Griffin-Ava-Jason triangle?
> 
> We have two weeks before the November sweeps -- it's going to be a looong wait for Jason to encounter people who actually knew him.


She did arrive after Jason "died." And obviously has no clue as to who he is.
There is no way in hell you'll see Stone Cold hook up with Ava DeVille. Once he finds out what she did, he's liable to go after her. (He wouldn't kill her, but he would scare her straight).
Wednesday's episode should be interesting. I'm wondering how much Ava will tell Jason about the goings on since his departure. 
Another stupid reason for Drew/Sam to buy a media company - scrutiny from the feds. Besides being totally unqualified to run that business. 
Maybe with Kristina & Parker out of the way, the Jason Chronicles will get more screen time.


----------



## RGM1138

Oh, no! Little Bobby pushed little Drew down the stairs! (I’m sure he regrets it now, but it explains a lot of things).

Gee, Ava sure has a lot of specific information about Jason. If she knows all that, why doesn’t she realize he’s right in front of her?

Looks like Cassandra is the new face of evil in Port Chuck. The next Helena, you might say. (Not forgetting of course, twisted little Molly. A devil spawn in her own right).

Things are finally starting to speed up a bit.


----------



## JimSpence

So, when will the meeting of the two Jasons and Sonny occur?

What's Andre's part in this?


----------



## Graymalkin

Yeah, how did Dr. Maddox (Andre) become a Big Bad? Is this yet another misguided mission by the WSB? Or has he been a sleeper for Helena all this time? And when he realizes Jake and Liz have an inkling, will he make them the bait in the trap for P6?


----------



## Graymalkin

OK, we now know Dr. Maddox is working for the Big Bad, but we still don't know who it is.

Heck of an entrance for P6-Jason. The bad guys' desire to keep him away from Port Chuckles people who know him obviously has failed. So now what?


----------



## JimSpence

Anyone think that the Cassandra/Julian thread will intersect with the P6(Jason)/Andre thread?
And not to mention Franco.


----------



## Graymalkin

JimSpence said:


> Anyone think that the Cassandra/Julian thread will intersect with the P6(Jason)/Andre thread?
> And not to mention Franco.


Oh, they absolutely will. But that's Cassandra and Valentin, not Julian. 

Either P6-Jason will rescue Sam but disappear before she wakes up, or they'll end up on a deserted island somewhere. Because there are so many deserted islands in the Great Lakes.


----------



## JimSpence

Graymalkin said:


> Oh, they absolutely will. But that's Cassandra and Valentin, not Julian.
> 
> Either P6-Jason will rescue Sam but disappear before she wakes up, or they'll end up on a deserted island somewhere. Because there are so many deserted islands in the Great Lakes.


With so many characters coming and going I get easily confused.
Since the writers moved the plot along quite well, I hope they don't slow down too much


----------



## RGM1138

Of all the scenarios for Jason to arrive back into the bosom of Port St. Chuck, that was almost one of the best. I wanted to see him burst into a gathering of the town’s glitterati, and watch the shocked look on everyone’s faces. Unfortunately, it looks better on paper than on screen.

No way in hell Jason lets that Eurotrash bandit make off with his woman. I could have dropped that guy at that distance with no harm to anyone else. He didn’t even have a weapon in his hand.

And of course, instead of calling in SWAT, Dante decides to cowboy a rescue with an unarmed Drew.

In what appears to be a huge retcon, Doc Maddox comes over from a tour on the Enterprise, and lives in PC surreptitiously for two years, just to be around in case Jason makes it home? Unless Helena could somehow d/l all of the knowledge, memories etc. into his brain, P 6 is Jason.

Which really brings up a sticky wicket. Of course, when he saves Sam, his instinct will be to let her live on in ignorance rather than blow up her life.

And now that Sonny knows, what of Drew?

I’m anxious to see how they write the conclusion of this storyline.


----------



## Graymalkin

To make that scene work, he needed to stick the superhero landing, and he didn’t.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> To make that scene work, he needed to stick the superhero landing, and he didn't.


I'd bet money that it was his stunt double. They wouldn't chance losing him to an injury this early in the story.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I'd bet money that it was his stunt double. They wouldn't chance losing him to an injury this early in the story.


It was a double. You can tell by the odd angles that didn't show his face excepted a blurry one. What is surprising is how badly it was done.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> It was a double. You can tell by the odd angles that didn't show his face excepted a blurry one. What is surprising is how badly it was done.


Yeah, they don't take a lot of time for stunt rigging on soaps. It looks like SB in the slo-mo shot, but I'm not 100% sure. 
I can't believe that the guy was holding Sam's head two feet away from his. Jason could turned off his motor like a switch from that distance. And caught her before she hit the ground. 
I hope they reveal a little more info on Jason's captivity. I can't imagine that he's been sedated for 5 years and still is in the same physical condition as he was the day he got shot.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Yeah, they don't take a lot of time for stunt rigging on soaps. It looks like SB in the slo-mo shot, but I'm not 100% sure.
> I can't believe that the guy was holding Sam's head two feet away from his. Jason could turned off his motor like a switch from that distance. And caught her before she hit the ground.
> I hope they reveal a little more info on Jason's captivity. I can't imagine that he's been sedated for 5 years and still is in the same physical condition as he was the day he got shot.


You mean Patient 6. Notice the guys chasing him don't call him Jason but did call Jason Jason.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> You mean Patient 6. Notice the guys chasing him don't call him Jason but did call Jason Jason.


I missed that. Do you think there's any chance that P6 isn't Jason now? He knows too much instinctively to be a faux Jase, even if he didn't have his face.

If the writers can convince me otherwise, I will give them a standing O.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I missed that. Do you think there's any chance that P6 isn't Jason now? He knows too much instinctively to be a faux Jase, even if he didn't have his face.
> 
> If the writers can convince me otherwise, I will give them a standing O.


Considering both have the exact same memories and had the same face until the accident and that Robin knew current Jason as Jason and nobody but Patient six and sonny believe he is Jason, I'd say yes. At the least the odds right now are 50/50.

I think they are going to let Jason and Sam be happy and he is the one we've had and they give sonny back his enforcer in Andrew (Patient 6).


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Considering both have the exact same memories and had the same face until the accident and that Robin knew current Jason as Jason and nobody but Patient six and sonny believe he is Jason, I'd say yes. At the least the odds right now are 50/50.
> 
> I think they are going to let Jason and Sam be happy and he is the one we've had and they give sonny back his enforcer in Andrew (Patient 6).


That would seem to the logical way to go, especially if SB is only back for a limited time. Also, they have been throwing in a lot of possible misdirection with Carly and Sam not being able to connect with the Jason of old in Billy Miller.

But, when P6 was telling Sonny that he would never buy a media company, I was convinced that he was Jason. I was even ranting about that very fact up thread. For him to put on a monkey suit and do public speaking would be a complete anathema.

If the writers really want to walk on the edge, let P6 be Jason and then come up with a story that deals with all the fallout from that. That would be impressive.


----------



## TonyD79

Actually, P6 saying he would never buy a media company says the opposite to me. He is manufactured and unable to grow. Jason from his early days as the enforcer is quite different from the Jason who went missing. He grew. And got closer to his quartetmaine roots. P6 is frozen in time.

I’ve said it before. I will be extremely disappointed if P6 is the real Jason. It invalidates a lot of story for Sam and makes no sense.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, Jason would frozen in time if Helena DeVil had him sedated for the last 5 years. (Which is implausible, but this is a soap).

I think there wasn’t a lot of deep thought to bringing Jason back. From what I’ve read, it was more of ‘Steve Burton is free. Wouldn’t it be cool if we brought him back to the show?’ And now they have to twist history to make it work. As evidenced by making a previously milquetoast character into a henchman/flunky for the big bad. That makes no sense. 

They opened this can of worms. Now, I want to see if they’ll follow through by making P6 the real Jason and dealing with everything that implies. 

That’s a possibility for some real drama.


----------



## TonyD79

Wouldn’t be the first time they took a “good” sort of sideline character and made them bad. There was a certain chief of police who wound up being Mr Big. 

Anyway, we don’t know what Andre is involved in or why. He seemed extremely dismayed that anyone was hurt at the media launch party.


----------



## stellie93

When did they start putting GH online right away? For some reason Friday's ep didn't record, so I came here to ask if anything important happened.  When I read the thread, I realized I needed to watch it and was surprised to find it on ABC to stream. It used to not be available for a week, which was worthless. So thanks for helping me realize I needed to look for it. Great episode with millions of things happening. :up:


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Wouldn't be the first time they took a "good" sort of sideline character and made them bad. There was a certain chief of police who wound up being Mr Big.


Are you thinking of DA Hornsby? I can't remember another crooked police official.



> Anyway, we don't know what Andre is involved in or why. He seemed extremely dismayed that anyone was hurt at the media launch party.


Well, I didn't think he was a monster. But he seems to be willingly into up to his Ph.D. Either someone is holding a family member hostage or he's getting the big bucks. I doubt that he's a "true believer."


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Are you thinking of DA Hornsby? I can't remember another crooked police official.
> 
> Well, I didn't think he was a monster. But he seems to be willingly into up to his Ph.D. Either someone is holding a family member hostage or he's getting the big bucks. I doubt that he's a "true believer."


I had to look it up because I couldn't remember his name. Burt Ramsey. Played by Bob Hastings. He was Robert's friend and right hand man. Turned out Duke was working for him in the mob.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> I had to look it up because I couldn't remember his name. Burt Ramsey. Played by Bob Hastings. He was Robert's friend and right hand man. Turned out Duke was working for him in the mob.


Oh, I guess that was before my time.
I'll stipulate that it has happened before. It just seems so awkward here with Maddox.
In any case, when Sonny and P6 were having that rapid fire tête-à-tête, I can't see anyway that Drew could have been programmed with all those answers. He's been completely gone from Port Charles for some 40 years. Unless they come up with a storyline that's more fantastical than the Ice Princess as to how P6 is Drew, I'm betting the farm on him being the original Jason. 
I may be Stone Cold wrong . . . but that's my story and I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Oh, I guess that was before my time.
> I'll stipulate that it has happened before. It just seems so awkward here with Maddox.
> In any case, when Sonny and P6 were having that rapid fire tête-à-tête, I can't see anyway that Drew could have been programmed with all those answers. He's been completely gone from Port Charles for some 40 years. Unless they come up with a storyline that's more fantastical than the Ice Princess as to how P6 is Drew, I'm betting the farm on him being the original Jason.
> I may be Stone Cold wrong . . . but that's my story and I'm stickin' to it.


The same can be said for Jason the media mogul. Once his memory came back, he's been rock solid. He'd also be gone for 40 years.

My only point is that there is nothing that differentiates the two for which is Jason and which is Andrew.


----------



## Graymalkin

Drew the twin actually is dead. P6 is a clone and has all of Original Jason's memories up to when he was kidnapped. Because it's Soap World. (You know, weather machines. Soap Opera Rapid Aging Syndrome. Demonic possession. All births involve twins, one of which disappears immediately after birth 90% of the time.)


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Drew the twin actually is dead. P6 is a clone and has all of Original Jason's memories up to when he was kidnapped. Because it's Soap World. (You know, weather machines. Soap Opera Rapid Aging Syndrome. Demonic possession. All births involve twins, one of which disappears immediately after birth 90% of the time.)


----------



## RGM1138

Wow. That seemed like the longest 10 or 12 seconds of silence in GH history at the very end. This is going to get more intense sooner than I thought it would.

I would think Jason’s first instinct would be to get Sam to GH, stat. I’m guessing he’s trying to protect her, but he doesn’t know what crap that guy shot her up with.

I’m glad they’re finally concentrating more on the P6 story and less so on the background (Joss) noise.

Can’t wait for the rest of the Fab Four reunion scene. But, I’m sure that Drew will rush Sammy to hospital before she comes around.


----------



## Graymalkin

I thought they’d drag that out a bit longer, too.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> I thought they'd drag that out a bit longer, too.


They might. Although, Drew might be more anxious to get Sam to GH, than to get into a long discussion about a twin he didn't know about.

It should be interesting as Jason's return ripples through the town like a nuclear explosion.


----------



## Graymalkin

It’s obvious that P6 is the real Jason. What conceivable reason could the Big Bad have to keep an unknown twin Drew locked up for five years?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> It's obvious that P6 is the real Jason. What conceivable reason could the Big Bad have to keep an unknown twin Drew locked up for five years?


Ask Tony. 


I'm convinced that he is the original Stone Cold.


----------



## JimSpence

Before we go much further a DNA needs to be done. That's the only way the two Jasons can figure out their place in the soap world. Then we can got on with who's who.


----------



## Graymalkin

If they’re identical twins — which is always the case in Soap World — they will have the same DNA. However, they won’t have the same fingerprints. Whoever inserted Drew into Jason’s life will have falsified the fingerprint records, of course, but there probably are objects that only the real Jason could have touched, and prints from those will match P6’s.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> Before we go much further a DNA needs to be done. That's the only way the two Jasons can figure out their place in the soap world. Then we can got on with who's who.


I'm no genetics researcher but I think I read somewhere that identical twins would have almost the same DNA because they came from the same egg. 
I believe they've used a twin's DNA in criminal cases to ID a perpetrator in murder cases.

But, in soap world, that carries no weight.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> If they're identical twins - which is always the case in Soap World - they will have the same DNA. However, they won't have the same fingerprints. Whoever inserted Drew into Jason's life will have falsified the fingerprint records, of course, but there probably are objects that only the real Jason could have touched, and prints from those will match P6's.


That's a good point.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> It's obvious that P6 is the real Jason. What conceivable reason could the Big Bad have to keep an unknown twin Drew locked up for five years?


Why would they keep Jason alive if they've planted a new Jason complete with Jason's memories?

Why did they keep P6 alive at all?

A lot we don't know.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Why would they keep Jason alive if they've planted a new Jason complete with Jason's memories?
> 
> Why did they keep P6 alive at all?
> 
> A lot we don't know.


@helena.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> @helena.


I mostly don't trust GH in terms of what they lead you to believe. Look how they made us all believe that Fluke was not Luke and yet he was. They are hammering things to make us believe that P6 is Jason, so I tend to think it is the opposite.

I have not seen a single compelling argument yet for either one being the old Jason. They are still extremely equal. And maybe they will never completely clear it up. Who knows?


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> I mostly don't trust GH in terms of what they lead you to believe. Look how they made us all believe that Fluke was not Luke and yet he was. They are hammering things to make us believe that P6 is Jason, so I tend to think it is the opposite.
> 
> I have not seen a single compelling argument yet for either one being the old Jason. They are still extremely equal. And maybe they will never completely clear it up. Who knows?


That would be truly maddening. And SO like a soap to do.

Maybe at the end of his stint on GH, P6 rides off on Jason's bike, with the audience still not knowing who is who.


----------



## RGM1138

OMG! I hate watching this show live with all the frickin’ commercials!

Well, Maddox thinks P6 isn’t Jason. Now, we have an idea why he’s involved-some sort of research. (Maybe P6 is a clone. Or, an android). 

I’m glad they didn’t drag this part of the storyline out. 

Nice proposal, Kev. Laura deserves a good love story. 

I’m surprised that Diane didn’t beat the lights of the patrol car bringing 6 down to the interrogation room.


----------



## Graymalkin

The truck-cyclist incident in Lower Manhattan, which may or may not be a terror attack, preempted the second half-hour of today's episode in NYC. I'll have to watch it tomorrow online.

Yesterday, they preempted 20 minutes in the middle of the episode for a White House press briefing.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> The truck-cyclist incident in Lower Manhattan, which may or may not be a terror attack, preempted the second half-hour of today's episode in NYC. I'll have to watch it tomorrow online.
> 
> Yesterday, they preempted 20 minutes in the middle of the episode for a White House press briefing.


I realize every day just how much I appreciate having commercial-free Hulu. I just they would upload the show before 7pm. 
I can say the same about my CBS AA subscription. It's great having my hands free and not having to grab a remote to ff through commercials.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I realize every day just how much I appreciate having commercial-free Hulu. I just they would upload the show before 7pm.
> I can say the same about my CBS AA subscription. It's great having my hands free and not having to grab a remote to ff through commercials.


Yeah. Just wish they hadn't messed up the UI for Hulu. So hard to find anything. Horrible.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Yeah. Just wish they hadn't messed up the UI for Hulu. So hard to find anything. Horrible.


I've only had it for a few months. Not sure how it looked before. 
They do have a nice playback setup though with 10 sec. skip ahead and back and easy video scrubbing. 
I wish CBS would adopt a similar set of controls. I've emailed them and they replied: 
Thank you for contacting CBS All Access. We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.
Our product team is constantly working to improve the CBS All Access experience. We strive to roll out updates on a regular basis, so please check back very soon!

Regards, 
CBS All Access Support Team

Not holding my breath.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I've only had it for a few months. Not sure how it looked before.
> They do have a nice playback setup though with 10 sec. skip ahead and back and easy video scrubbing.
> I wish CBS would adopt a similar set of controls. I've emailed them and they replied:
> Thank you for contacting CBS All Access. We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.
> Our product team is constantly working to improve the CBS All Access experience. We strive to roll out updates on a regular basis, so please check back very soon!
> 
> Regards,
> CBS All Access Support Team
> 
> Not holding my breath.


It used to look like Netflix. The new interface is huge text on pastel backgrounds and it tries to tell you what you want to watch rather than make it easy to find what you want to watch. The text is literally 7 inches high in my big tv.

If you are using a TiVo, you still have the old interface.


----------



## Graymalkin

Today's episode came up on ABC's web site, so I just watched the second half. Looks like Carly's convinced. But that raises the question -- who do they think Sam's husband really is?

Franco had better spill the beans about Drew's existence pretty soon. And let's hope people actually believe him.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> It used to look like Netflix. The new interface is huge text on pastel backgrounds and it tries to tell you what you want to watch rather than make it easy to find what you want to watch. The text is literally 7 inches high in my big tv.
> 
> If you are using a TiVo, you still have the old interface.


I do have a TiVo but it's leased from Cableone so their interfaces are pretty old. 
But, I've been away from home for an extended period so I'm streaming through the apps on my iPhone. It's better than nothing but I miss my flat screen at home. And my dvrs.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Today's episode came up on ABC's web site, so I just watched the second half. Looks like Carly's convinced. But that raises the question -- who do they think Sam's husband really is?
> 
> Franco had better spill the beans about Drew's existence pretty soon. And let's hope people actually believe him.


It's still early in the "Return of the Guy With Jason's Face" event so they haven't gotten that far yet.
I think that the whole twin reveal will probably play out over sweeps week. We'll see.


----------



## RGM1138

I missed the “live” broadcast today. Was it a P6, et al. show or did they focus on the back burner stuff? It won’t be up on Hulu til 7pm.


----------



## Graymalkin

From what Dr. Maddox told Franco, it's obvious that they took Jason's memories and implanted them in Andrew. And the unnamed private client -- the Big Bad -- sent Drew back to Port Charles to worm his way into everyone's life. The opposite makes no sense -- why would they send Jason back and keep Drew? Remember, the fingerprint record on file match Drew's, so someone had to switch them out to make the deception work. This is definitely something Helena would do.

It's possible the Big Bad also planted some post-hypnotic triggers in Drew to go off at an opportune time and wreak havoc. There's also Jason's fortune for the taking. Jason's decision to stop being Sonny's right-hand man certainly has disrupted things and made Sonny vulnerable, but Helena wouldn't be satisfied with such a subtle scheme. (The Phoenix Project certainly wasn't subtle.)

Anyway, that's my theory and I'm sticking to it until they prove it wrong. Which could happen tomorrow.


----------



## Graymalkin

RGM1138 said:


> I missed the "live" broadcast today. Was it a P6, et al. show or did they focus on the back burner stuff? It won't be up on Hulu til 7pm.


 Oh, it was definitely P6's day. The only back-burner stuff was Maxie, Nathan, and Amy.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Oh, it was definitely P6's day. The only back-burner stuff was Maxie, Nathan, and Amy.


Excellent. Can't wait til 7.


----------



## RGM1138

Well. That was a lot of P6+related. They’re moving along at warp speed. 

Memory mapping. Sure. That’s worth at least a noble prize. Understanding how to figure what all those billions of neurons do should be possible. Maybe in a 100 years or so with new super computers. 

I enjoyed watching Franco ripping into Maddox. And nice of the good doctor to print out the solution to twin Jason’s so that Franco can “fix” it. 

Carly’s reaction is what I expected. She already feels that he’s Jason. (Funny in-joke about Morgan’s rapid aging).

And why not? P6 is innately Stone Cold. That’s because we’ve watched Burton as that character for 20 years. There’s no way they can make me believe now that Billy Miller is or ever was Jason. 

But that doesn’t matter anymore because I think they won’t reveal who’s Drew. And at the end of his contract, Steve Burton rides into the sunset on his bike and everything goes back to “normal.”

I don’t see any other way out.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> From what Dr. Maddox told Franco, it's obvious that they took Jason's memories and implanted them in Andrew. And the unnamed private client -- the Big Bad -- sent Drew back to Port Charles to worm his way into everyone's life. The opposite makes no sense -- why would they send Jason back and keep Drew? Remember, the fingerprint record on file match Drew's, so someone had to switch them out to make the deception work. This is definitely something Helena would do.
> 
> It's possible the Big Bad also planted some post-hypnotic triggers in Drew to go off at an opportune time and wreak havoc. There's also Jason's fortune for the taking. Jason's decision to stop being Sonny's right-hand man certainly has disrupted things and made Sonny vulnerable, but Helena wouldn't be satisfied with such a subtle scheme. (The Phoenix Project certainly wasn't subtle.)
> 
> Anyway, that's my theory and I'm sticking to it until they prove it wrong. Which could happen tomorrow.


Except.

Helena had Jason. Maddox had Patient six.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Except.
> 
> Helena had Jason. Maddox had Patient six.


That's a valid point. If P6 turns out to be Drew, what will they do with him? Maddox said they can't return his original memories.
I can't imagine him hanging around town with all of Jason's thoughts and feelings.

But also, Helena must have had them both at one time. Unless you can dump a person's memories to a 3.5 inch floppy.


----------



## TonyD79

Someone may have had them both at the same time. Maybe Helena maybe not. 

It is time to get away from Helena as the big bad. She’s been dead quite some time. 

Aw ****. They may be bring back Stavros or someone else.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Someone may have had them both at the same time. Maybe Helena maybe not.
> 
> It is time to get away from Helena as the big bad. She's been dead quite some time.
> 
> Aw ****. They may be bring back Stavros or someone else.


I love Stavrosicle! He played it so over the top that he was fun to watch.
Of course, another candidate for the big bad could be Nik. He would really would have had to go to the dark side, but (Cassadine) blood will out.


----------



## JimSpence

It looks like Diane will have her hands full now!

I like that the writers are keeping the thread moving right along.


----------



## Graymalkin

I said, out loud, "Wheee, ain't we got fun!" several times during this episode. And Carly having to recap five years of GH history to P6 is great. I didn't know Sonny had to seduce her away from marrying Franco! 

How many times have Carly and Sonny been married, anyhow? Three or four times?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> I said, out loud, "Wheee, ain't we got fun!" several times during this episode. And Carly having to recap five years of GH history to P6 is great. I didn't know Sonny had to seduce her away from marrying Franco!
> 
> How many times have Carly and Sonny been married, anyhow? Three or four times?


Yeah, I had totally forgotten about Carly and Franco. I guess a bunch has happened since Jason disappeared. AJ was killed, Connie was murdered, (by Ava), both Edward and Lila Q passed, many other events I've forgotten.

Sonny and Carly have been hitched 4 times. And 4 different women have portrayed Carly over the years.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I love Stavrosicle! He played it so over the top that he was fun to watch.
> Of course, another candidate for the big bad could be Nik. He would really would have had to go to the dark side, but (Cassadine) blood will out.


And would have to have started this whole mess a very long time ago. If he were missing longer, it might make sense.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Yeah, I had totally forgotten about Carly and Franco. I guess a bunch has happened since Jason disappeared. AJ was killed, Connie was murdered, (by Ava), both Edward and Lila Q passed, many other events I've forgotten.
> 
> Sonny and Carly have been hitched 4 times. And 4 different women have portrayed Carly over the years.


But I think he married the current one twice. One of those four was on a very short time.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> And would have to have started this whole mess a very long time ago. If he were missing longer, it might make sense.


Well, looking for sense and consistency on a soap is like looking for stability in Kim Jong-un.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> But I think he married the current one twice. One of those four was on a very short time.


That sounds right. All of that stuff tends to merge into each other in the GH chronology to me.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> That sounds right. All of that stuff tends to merge into each other in the GH chronology to me.


Hey, I have been watching off and on for 54 years. And it started when I was 5! My mother watched religiously, so I saw it when I was a kid. Then Luke and Laura were hot stuff when I was working so we listened on the FM band at work. Then I got a VCR. I would drop out when it got boring or I had too much to do but now with a DVR and Hulu (and about 24 minutes of ad in the hour), it matches up well with my first cup of coffee in the morning.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Hey, I have been watching off and on for 54 years. And it started when I was 5! My mother watched religiously, so I saw it when I was a kid. Then Luke and Laura were hot stuff when I was working so we listened on the FM band at work. Then I got a VCR. I would drop out when it got boring or I had too much to do but now with a DVR and Hulu (and about 24 minutes of ad in the hour), it matches up well with my first cup of coffee in the morning.


Me too! I was a little older, though. We only had one local station in '63, an ABC affiliate. I remember watching the test signal for a long stretches before they actually went on air full time.

I watched sporadically during the 60s but then I got married in '71. We only had the one tv, so my ex and I started watching the whole ABC afternoon slot, beginning with ep 1 of AMC.

In the 90s, I watched less, but started viewing it more regularly in 2000 when I got my first TiVo.

And recently, I try to watch same day on Hulu over dinner.


----------



## allan

I started in the early 80s. I saw the Ice Princess storyline in all its glory, and quit in the mid-late 80s when Frisco & Felicia were a thing. I started up again during the poisoned water story when Jason, er P6, er, whoever the heck he was, got shot. I try to watch on Hulu when I get home from work, but I'm at least one day behind right now.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Me too! I was a little older, though. We only had one local station in '63, an ABC affiliate. I remember watching the test signal for a long stretches before they actually went on air full time.
> 
> I watched sporadically during the 60s but then I got married in '71. We only had the one tv, so my ex and I started watching the whole ABC afternoon slot, beginning with ep 1 of AMC.
> 
> In the 90s, I watched less, but started viewing it more regularly in 2000 when I got my first TiVo.
> 
> And recently, I try to watch same day on Hulu over dinner.


Where did you grow up? I had three whole full time stations by the time I could walk. Then they added PBS (part time at first) and I had four! Then I learned out to leach cable from the leaks coming from the wires in front of the house and had all of 10!


----------



## TonyD79

A comment on yesterday's GH and the Jason/P6 story. While P6 acts like old Jason (actually seems regressed from the one that fell in the water; either because he isn't Jason or the time away made him meaner again) and NuJason is the evolved Jason, they are clashing but aren't just attacking each other. That seems like a breath of fresh air to me.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Where did you grow up? I had three whole full time stations by the time I could walk. Then they added PBS (part time at first) and I had four! Then I learned out to leach cable from the leaks coming from the wires in front of the house and had all of 10!


Gulfport, MS. (We had to have sunshine piped in during the early days).

We had affiliate stations in New Orleans and Mobile, about 70 miles east and west of here. But we only got fringe reception from our antenna at the time. When we finally got cable, there was 12 channels in crystal clear black & white.

We didn't get a second tv station in town until the mid 80s, about the time TNG came out. I'd been working for the ABC affiliate for about 12 years by then.

Now, I can watch a tv show on a telephone that I can put in my pocket and take with me anywhere. Who would have dreamed that 54 years ago?


----------



## RGM1138

Oh, Franco, what did you do? Not only is Liz gonna be pissed when she learns the truth, (and she will), but P6 & gnu-face Jason will both want to pound you. 

I’m anxious to see when P6 finally talks to Dr. Monica at length, and he brings up Lila and Edward and Thanksgiving pizzas to see how she reacts. 

I just thought of another possible end to the Adventures of P6 in Port Charles: they both realize they’re twins and go after the big bad together. There’s a firefight, one brother lives, the other dies. But, which brother!?! 

Before that though, they both beat up on Franco.


----------



## Graymalkin

Yeah, Franco's not making good choices right now. 

So will Sam wind up with one Jason and Elizabeth with the other?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Yeah, Franco's not making good choices right now.
> 
> So will Sam wind up with one Jason and Elizabeth with the other?


It would serve him right.


----------



## TonyD79

Gee, Liz? That’s what Jason would’ve done if he saw Franco in public?

Maybe the Jason from 12 years ago. The one that got dumped off the pier would not throw caution to the wind like that. 

I am still on the side of new face Jason. Hey are trying to hard to convince us that P6 is Jason.


----------



## Graymalkin

If P6 is actually Drew, why would they keep him locked up and work so hard to keep him away from Port Chuckles? The idea that this is all an elaborately planned scenario -- that he was _supposed_ to escape -- requires a suspension of credulity that even the most paranoid political thriller wouldn't attempt.

(I was going to point out that Drew might have Jason's memories, but he couldn't possibly have his skill set, physical build, and fingerprints via _memory_ mapping -- but Soap World tech is capable of anything, so... There's no reason, after all, that P6 couldn't be a rapidly grown clone, either.)

At any rate, I'm rooting for Sam to realize that she's married to Drew -- and decides she loves him enough to stay with him, anyway.

If P6 is proven to be Jason, that means he gets to own Aurora Media -- unless he decides to swear off the Quartermaine money and rejoin Sonny as his right-hand man.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> If P6 is actually Drew, why would they keep him locked up and work so hard to keep him away from Port Chuckles? The idea that this is all an elaborately planned scenario -- that he was _supposed_ to escape -- requires a suspension of credulity that even the most paranoid political thriller wouldn't attempt.
> 
> (I was going to point out that Drew might have Jason's memories, but he couldn't possibly have his skill set, physical build, and fingerprints via _memory_ mapping -- but Soap World tech is capable of anything, so... There's no reason, after all, that P6 couldn't be a rapidly grown clone, either.)
> 
> At any rate, I'm rooting for Sam to realize that she's married to Drew -- and decides she loves him enough to stay with him, anyway.
> 
> If P6 is proven to be Jason, that means he gets to own Aurora Media -- unless he decides to swear off the Quartermaine money and rejoin Sonny as his right-hand man.


Actually, Jason had beaucoup bucks in offshore banks before he disappeared, from his business with Sonny. He didn't need the Q monies. Of course, Diane arranged to give all the saved up mob money to JaDrew so now, JaSix is basically broke.
Naturally, Sonny will help him out with a job, place to live and a new bike.


And probably, the @realJasonMorgan is still locked away somewhere, and JaSix is a rapidly aged clone from Kamino, is he.


----------



## TonyD79

If P6 is the duplicate, why would they release him? You keep an experiment in the lab. Especially a dangerous one.


----------



## RGM1138

Shirley, you’ve noticed that the guys who were holding P6 are more akin to the Three Stooges than SMERSH or the Russian mafia. The fact that these bumbling buffoons could hang onto him at all is a miracle. 
For all we know, there may be a Cold War era Soviet factory spitting out JM clones every few months. 
It’s all a goofy premise anyway. It’s fun to speculate what ideas the writers might come up with. 
Casey Rogers from Lumina, anyone?


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Shirley, you've noticed that the guys who were holding P6 are more akin to the Three Stooges than SMERSH or the Russian mafia. The fact that these bumbling buffoons could hang onto him at all is a miracle.
> For all we know, there may be a Cold War era Soviet factory spitting out JM clones every few months.
> It's all a goofy premise anyway. It's fun to speculate what ideas the writers might come up with.
> Casey Rogers from Lumina, anyone?


It's all retrofit. So things are going to be a bit sloppy.


----------



## JimSpence

So why did Joss and Oscar ask Sonny to borrow the CD player? Laptops can play CDs!. There's an ulterior motive by the writers. Obviously, they are cooking up something that will connect Sonny with Oscar's father.


----------



## Graymalkin

They certainly are moving the P6 plot along swiftly. So now we know their DNA are identical. When do they realize they really are twins (and that the death certificate was forged)? Next episode? A week from now?

Also, who in Port Charles could be the Big Bad Client?


----------



## JimSpence

Jason (Billy Miller version) told Monica that there might be another son. 
The big question is why were Jason's memories implanted into BM Jason?
Could the client be that person?
I think we need to come up with a way to differentiate the two Jasons.


----------



## stellie93

I think going back to Jake Doe makes sense. He is essentially back to being an unidentified person--at least to Sonny and Carly, and I think they're right--and he must have some memories of his own in there somewhere. Unless someone had him locked up somewhere his whole life. (Helena)


----------



## TonyD79

You guys are all assuming.....

I’m not. I’m still 50/50. 

Everything is equal. Including any motives or reasons.


----------



## allan

Is it just me, or is Hulu slower at airing the GH eps. I turned to it after 7 PM CST and the latest was still Friday.


----------



## RGM1138

allan said:


> Is it just me, or is Hulu slower at airing the GH eps. I turned to it after 7 PM CST and the latest was still Friday.


I haven't noticed. Usually if I get there close to 7, the caption reads "Today's ep will be available at 7."
But some nights I don't get there until 9 or 10, and it's always been there by then.


----------



## Graymalkin

So, this new COO candidate from Europe, Peter August. I’m sure he’s working for the Big Bad. Might even be the Big Bad. Probably another Cassadine.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> So, this new COO candidate from Europe, Peter August. I'm sure he's working for the Big Bad. Might even be the Big Bad. Probably another Cassadine.


Oh I hope he is just noise. Not a strong character debut.


----------



## RGM1138

Alexis is sounding rough. I wonder if they’ll do a temp replacement.


----------



## JimSpence

So it looks like they are slowing down the Jason/Jason story line.
Is she or isn't she pregnant?


----------



## Graymalkin

Of course Maxie is pregnant. With twins. Because _every_ woman in Soap World gives birth to twins.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Of course Maxie is pregnant. With twins. Because _every_ woman in Soap World gives birth to twins.


"Born" 40 years apart.


----------



## betts4

I am in awe that this thread is still running. Go TCF!


----------



## RGM1138

betts4 said:


> I am in awe that this thread is still running. Go TCF!


Show has gotten more intense lately.


----------



## RGM1138

Well. Ava just lost her supporter. No doubt whose side P6 is on.

I knew he would go straight to the Bridge Over Troubled Waters. But, I assumed he’d ride off with Liz. But that’s not in the cards. It seems like he’s talking to Jake but he wouldn’t be out there alone. Who else might it be?

ETA: could it be. . . Robin?

Pfft, someone on the net is NOT who they claim to be? Shocker.

Nelle, you better get on the midnight to Georgia. The list of people lining up to kick your scrawny, evil butt will be long and distinguished.

Maxie. One minute, still an impetuous teenager. The next, wise enough to explain the facts of life to Chet. I dunno.


----------



## RGM1138

Ha! Called it. But, it seems so odd R showing up on the bridge out of nowhere. Maybe not.

I guess that was one of the big meet and greets. I did get a touch misty over the flashback. And all that history that has gone down over the decades. Stone, the Qs, Sonny and Sam’s baby, Tony Jones listening to B.J.’s heart. That just scratches the surface.

Is Nina really trying to befriend Sam?

Dammit. Doctor came into my room at the last 5 minutes of the show. Have to wait until tonight to catch what I missed.


----------



## stellie93

Are you in the hospital? Are you ok? 

I thought Robin when he went to the bridge, but didn't think she was in town. 

Chet seemed to get over all his problems pretty easily with just a little chat with Maxi. Kind of a stretch. 
Did someone say P6 is only on temporarily? He is so much better than the other guy and having them both on together just points that out.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> Are you in the hospital? Are you ok?
> 
> I thought Robin when he went to the bridge, but didn't think she was in town.
> 
> Chet seemed to get over all his problems pretty easily with just a little chat with Maxi. Kind of a stretch.
> Did someone say P6 is only on temporarily? He is so much better than the other guy and having them both on together just points that out.


Yes, I'm currently in the hospital for pneumonia and the flu. Both of which I had shots for.  Very kind of you to ask.

Yes, it was kind of shocking with Robin just walking up. I assume that Sonny or Carly called her.

I understand that Chet is an actual Marine veteran, without much acting experience. They're probably not giving him too many heavy acting scenes just yet.

I did read this summer that Steve Burton will be back "for a while" but they really didn't expand on that.

I really enjoyed the scene at the bridge. I figured that would be one of the big events of Burton's return.

Next big meeting-P6 and Monica. That should be interesting.


----------



## Graymalkin

Monica and P6 already have met.


----------



## RGM1138

Yeah, but they haven’t had a big sit down yet, have they? Just them, face to face?


----------



## stellie93

Hope you get home soon, RGM--hospital is no fun.

How many people know about the memory transplanting thing? Did they tell the twins? You'd think each of them would want to investigate and at least consider that maybe they're memories aren't their own.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> Hope you get home soon, RGM--hospital is no fun.
> 
> How many people know about the memory transplanting thing? Did they tell the twins? You'd think each of them would want to investigate and at least consider that maybe they're memories aren't their own.


Thank you, I appreciate the sentiment.

I think it's fairly generally known. Jordan and Curtis were discussing it, IIRC. I kinda suspect that the twins will eventually join forces to fight the Big Bad.

Still no clue as to who that might be, but several new characters, (some with old faces), are coming on the show soon.


----------



## RGM1138

I’m wondering how precise DNA results are. For instance, could you check P6 and Jake Doe against Danny’s results to see who the real father is. 
Bingo, bango, bongo - that’s your Jason Morgan. Just speculation, I have no idea if paternity rights can be gleaned from from twin fathers. 
Maybe only in Soap Land.


----------



## RGM1138

I have a feeling that P6 will win Monica over with talks of Thanksgiving pizza, Edward and Lila.

I expect Sonny has been giving 6 walking around money. He potentially has mega bux offshore, but legally can't get at it yet.

I think that


Spoiler



Tamara Braun,( former Carly), is coming back as Oscar's mama.


----------



## stellie93

Has new Jason not accessed the offshore $$$? Someone mentioned that he used his Q inheritance to buy his new company, but he would have implanted memory/remember his offshore accounts too, wouldn't he?


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> Has new Jason not accessed the offshore $$$? Someone mentioned that he used his Q inheritance to buy his new company, but he would have implanted memory/remember his offshore accounts too, wouldn't he?


Yeah, I think Diane helped earlier to restore Jason's money and to buy Derek Wells Media. But, that was on the assumption that Jake Doe was Jason. 
But now that Diane feels that P6 is Jason, I don't know how they get out of that legal quagmire. Should be interesting.


----------



## RGM1138

BTW, I assume everyone knows, but there are only 3 new GH eps this week. Thursday will be a rerun and Friday’s ep will be preempted for college football.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I'm wondering how precise DNA results are. For instance, could you check P6 and Jake Doe against Danny's results to see who the real father is.
> Bingo, bango, bongo - that's your Jason Morgan. Just speculation, I have no idea if paternity rights can be gleaned from from twin fathers.
> Maybe only in Soap Land.


DNA is identical as identical twins are from the same sperm and egg that splits for unknown reasons.

However, fingerprints develop after the split from favors beyond DNA and are not identical.

That's why they are trying to get Jason's old fingerprints to run a check.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> DNA is identical as identical twins are from the same sperm and egg that splits for unknown reasons.
> 
> However, fingerprints develop after the split from favors beyond DNA and are tnot identical.
> 
> That's why they are trying to get Jason's older fingerprints to run a check.


Dr Tony, on the spot.  I remember now hearing Jordan(?) discussing getting Jason's prints from the files. But, as pugnacious as Diane is, she could have had them removed from PCPD's files. (Joking, Soap Logic).

But, if I'm correct, that should establish the true Jason.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Dr Tony, on the spot.  I remember now hearing Jordan(?) discussing getting Jason's prints from the files. But, as pugnacious as Diane is, she could have had them removed from PCPD's files. (Joking, Soap Logic).
> 
> But, if I'm correct, that should establish the true Jason.


The odd thing was they made it sound like many of them have been expunged or maybe faked because they were looking for hard fingerprints. He isn't in the gubmint databases?


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> The odd thing was they made it sound like many of them have been expunged or maybe faked because they were looking for hard fingerprints. He isn't in the gubmint databases?


Normally, yes, he would be all over NCIC computers. Back when I was a deputy sheriff, we had prints from undocumented suspects from Mexico, Guatemala and Honduras on file.

But, in GH World, between Diane and Sonny's PCPD insiders, Jason prints are probably, conveniently off the books.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, I was wrong on the emotional reconnection for today. I expected Monica and Jason but it was Michael. Which makes sense to the story. But I can’t remember if they SOARSed the brothers before or after Jason disappeared. 

That whole Man Landers blow up fluff was totally unnecessary. Even a Khardashian could have spun the wounded warrior angle into a save for everyone. America loves a hero. 

Looks like they want Cassandra to be the new Helena, but I don’t think she has the gravitas. But she is evil incarnate. Finn and Anna will take her down and end up doing the horizontal mambo before the year is out, I predict. 

I think Val wants to help take out Cassie, but maybe not for altruistic reasons. We’ll see. 

Good to see Robin again, although the chemistry just isn’t the same.


----------



## TonyD79

Morgan was not his current age when Jason was shot. They aged him when he returned with Kiki. 

Michael was the current actor.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Morgan was not his current age when Jason was shot. They aged him when he returned with Kiki.
> 
> Michael was the current actor.


Okay, thanks. All that stuff sort of merges for me over the years.

I remember an outtake with Burton and little red-headed Michael where he walked off the set during a scene. Burton vowed to never have kids.


----------



## RGM1138

And wasn’t it Michael who killed Sarah Brown at a cabin with a baseball bat? That’s vaguely familiar.


----------



## TonyD79

Okay. So, all these people magically “know” P6 is Jason when they see him. That’s too easy. They are associating his face. And it is especially disturbing that Robin, who saw both of them look like Jason jump as well. Because he mentioned something they both know? That is extremely weak. 

The chain of events makes more sense for new faces Jason to be Jason. We know where he was. We know nothing about P6. 

Then Franco encourages new Jason to fight to be Jason. They led us to believe he knows which is which. So, either he did something good and honest or he is manipulating new Jason for some unknown reason. 

I still think they are setting us up.


----------



## Graymalkin

Oh, they're _always_ setting us up for something.

I still think P6 is the real Jason, though. But I want Sam to tell Jake Doe that even though he's Drew, she still loves him and wants to be with him. And for Drew to claim his rightful share of ELQ, so that they won't be flat broke. So Sam gets the less dangerous life she wants, and Sonny has his right-hand man back, and everybody's happy.

Damn, I am watching way too much Hallmark Channel....


----------



## TonyD79

I am hoping the opposite. I always hated the Jason story line. I’m tired of the killing hero. I’m tired of the mob crap. At least the Sonny worship. Jason was a great kid then they made him the hit man. It would be nice if they restore the old Jason persona in the old actor via him being Drew. 

I’m also tired of the nonsense that you can’t leave the mob. When Sonny gave up his territory, why attack him. Take the chunk you get and maybe wage a war against those left in the mob. What do you gain by attacking a guy who is giving you money?

Such a weak story.


----------



## RGM1138

I can remember talk of getting GH out of the mob business and back into full time hospital business within a year or so. When was that, about 10 years ago?


----------



## RGM1138

I haven’t watched Tues or Weds eps yet. Thought I’d spread them over the next few days. 

From what I’m reading on the inter webs, True Jason will be revealed next week. I wasn’t expecting it so soon.


----------



## Graymalkin

We finally get to see Oscar's mom, Dr. Kim Nero, on Wednesday. And I think we find out who his daddy is, too. I saw it coming -- but only about 10 seconds before it happened. Did anybody else see it coming sooner than that?


----------



## stellie93

Yeah, I didn't see it until Jason walked in. I was expecting his mom to be someone we knew. (other than former Carly actress)


----------



## RGM1138

The biggest takeaway from Friday and Tuesday for me, P6 treats Robin like he always has. State his point, but let her make up her own mind. And if she didn’t agree, so be it. He would still support her.
Billy Miller Jason is pushing Robin to believe him. Old Jason would never have done that.

How much of a beat down will Franco get from the twins if they find he knew who is who? (From the picture that he burned).


----------



## TonyD79

You keep mistaking frozen memories for reality and ignoring that New Jason actually grew. In fact, P6 is stunted from what Jason was when he was shot. He had already advanced beyond Stone Cold.


----------



## RGM1138

Maybe so. But P6 has managed to convince Jason’s closest family and friends that he is the one. Now, maybe they’ll try a “surprise twist” on this storyline. But, there’ll be months of whining about “you didn’t believe us” from Miller/Jason and Sam because the rest of the town sided with old face Jason.

I think there’s more dramatic potential down the line if P6 is Jason, especially with Sam. But that’s just me. In any case, he should be outed by the end of the week.


----------



## TonyD79

Based on what? He remembered something? Weak. No edge there. His face? Weak. Superficial. Especially as they know he is a twin. 

Remember, spinelli recognized new Jason as Jason even when no one else did.

As for drama, i can’t imagine any reason why they introduced an old Carly to be the mother of Andrew’s kid to tie him to New Jason. P6 is going to be Sonny’s enforcer so the conflict between old Carly and sonny via P6 sets up a longer storyline than just dumping the kid as new (media mogul) Jason’s kid. 

And, yes, no matter who is Jason, both get a share of the Q money so new Jason still buys Derrick wells media.


----------



## stellie93

I hadn't thought of that. Picture the 2 Jasons sitting in on an ELQ board meeting.


----------



## RGM1138

After watching Wed.’s ep, I couldn’t believe that Jason would leave his mom alone on Thanksgiving. Of course, that was only to set up the perennial pizza dinner at the Q’s. And to reiterate what a spaz Alexis is.

I don’t understand the stunt casting of previous Carly. They could have had the same effect with another actor.

Now we know where Drew has been all these years.

Both Q twins should be fine monetarily. Jason had millions offshore from his mob days, and Drew gets a piece of the Q fortune.

Sam may well have moved happily into her new life as a media maven. But, a part of her, not so deep down, still yearns to jump onto Jason’s bike and hold on until tomorrow. It’s bubbling just under the surface like steam from a hot cherry pie.


----------



## Graymalkin

And as Special Agent Dale Cooper famously said, “It’s a damn fine piece of cherry pie.”


----------



## RGM1138

Well, isn’t this interesting? It raises the stakes quite a bit. Drew is most likely Horace’s father. Now, how bad do they want to blow up Sam’s life?

Of course, it’s easier if P6 is Drew. But then Sonny wouldn’t automatically get his enforcer back. I suspect that Spinelli will conjure up a way to reverse the mind meld. 

And the last we’ll see of P6 is him riding into the sunset to reconnect with his son and ex. 

How long before Dr Perveson makes a beeline for Kiki’s honey dew?


----------



## Graymalkin

Oscar, not Horace. And I still think P6 is True Jason and Sam's husband is Drew, and Drew is Oscar's father. Because Kim's reactions to P6 clearly run a lot deeper than they would for someone who was merely in her social circle.

So Sam now has children by both brothers, and Oscar is yet another Quartermaine heir.

Seems to me Dr. "Perv" is hot for Alexis, not Kiki.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Oscar, not Horace. And I still think P6 is True Jason and Sam's husband is Drew, and Drew is Oscar's father. Because Kim's reactions to P6 clearly run a lot deeper than they would for someone who was merely in her social circle.
> 
> So Sam now has children by both brothers, and Oscar is yet another Quartermaine heir.
> 
> Seems to me Dr. "Perv" is hot for Alexis, not Kiki.


Yeah, I know it's Oscar. I just like to play with names.

I forgot that it would put Oscy on the Q heir list. They have got to stop adding Qs and sub Qs or they'll run out of money.

Yeah, I'm pretty sure the Drew is the baby daddy, but I just don't know how much the writers really want to screw over Sam. She's already had a tough year.

I think that will decide who is Drew. How much do they want to put Sammy through the wringer?

I was almost certain that P6 was Jason, but now, that just seems too cruel.

But I hope that gnu Jason doesn't become mopey Jason.

I think Pervey Perveson is looking for any port in a storm, if you get my drift.  (Or, a threesome).


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Yeah, I know it's Oscar. I just like to play with names.
> 
> I forgot that it would put Oscy on the Q heir list. They have got to stop adding Qs and sub Qs or they'll run out of money.
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty sure the Drew is the baby daddy, but I just don't know how much the writers really want to screw over Sam. She's already had a tough year.
> 
> I think that will decide who is Drew. How much do they want to put Sammy through the wringer?
> 
> I was almost certain that P6 was Jason, but now, that just seems too cruel.


And that's why I've been against it since the beginning. I hate stories that invalidate whole years of stories. (Don't get me started on How I Met Your Mother!) and what it does to Sam's story and Scout, etc.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> And that's why I've been against it since the beginning. I hate stories that invalidate whole years of stories. (Don't get me started on How I Met Your Mother!) and what it does to Sam's story and Scout, etc.


Yeah, I see your point. With Burton playing Jason for some 20(?) years, it was hard to not fully accept him back as the one.

And, we didn't know how much baggage Drew would bring with him when all this started. Now I'm just wondering how long P6 sticks around after Spinelli/Doc Maddox pops his memory cap and he has to get his ass back to Mars.

After this storyline plays out, there doesn't seem to be much reason to keep him around. Unless they have some long range plans for the twins that I'm not seeing at the moment.


----------



## TonyD79

There was a goof yesterday. Either literary license, an all out good, Jason dissembling or a tell. 

P6 said his name was Jason Morgan all his life. Nope. At one point, he claimed he didn’t exist when he was Jason Quartermaine but he long ago reconciled with his history before the accident.


----------



## Graymalkin

Given that P6 appeared in the center block during the opening credits -- the block reserved for the show's main stars -- they're not planning on having him leave the show anytime soon.


----------



## JimSpence

It seems that Jason/Drew is remembering somethings from his past. 
And I see another DNA test on the horizon.


----------



## RGM1138

Has GH offered up another bit of redirection? Jason wants to open a bottle of Pinot Noir and play dominos with Sam? Has Jason, ever in his life, ordered a Pinot anything?

Looks like Oscy is desperate to have Andrew be his dad. “I like to stay up late at night!”


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Has GH offered up another bit of redirection? Jason wants to open a bottle of Pinot Noir and play dominos with Sam? Has Jason, ever in his life, ordered a Pinot anything?
> 
> Looks like Oscy is desperate to have Andrew be his dad. "I like to stay up late at night!"


Which Jason? Jason Morgan? Jason Quartermaine? He is both.

My biggest issue with P6 being Jason is that he is a cardboard cutout. No depth. Very little of the Jason development we saw pre-Faison is showing. Almost like a first layer copy rather than the real guy. Jason had softened quite a bit before he disappeared. P6 is more like the Jason from before his marriage to Sam.

The "memory" that New Jason had is awkward but if you are going to just confirm what most of the characters have been saying for weeks (that P6 is Jason), what's with the drama with Andre? That is weak writing if that is how it is going to play out.

But they completely changed Spinelli's relationship to New Jason. It wasn't just an algorithm. He felt it before that.


----------



## Graymalkin

And there it is, boys and girls. We now know who is who. Poor Andrew. I think he realizes the truth but it's going to wreck his current life and he desperately wants to hold onto it.

Alas, Andrew is in even more trouble than he thinks. The Navy really doesn't take kindly to SEALs going AWOL. They're going to want him back. Time to get Leroy Jethro Gibbs on the case! 

But someone should point out that Andrew is also a Quartermaine heir. So he and Sam are not entirely destitute.

If I was God of SoapWorld, I would decree that Andrew gets Dr. Nero, Oscar, and Aurora Media, and Jason gets Sam, Danny, Scout, and the offshore funds.

Let's not forget that Dr. Maddox mapped Andrew's memories for a baseline -- so they're still out there somewhere. They're just going to have find Faison -- because we all know it's Faison unless Helena has an even more evil twin out there -- and get them back.


----------



## TonyD79

Sigh. 

Very disappointing story. Sloppy. Cheap. All in the name of bringing back a horrible character in Jason and retrenching to the mob story lines. 

I’ve said it over and over. Jason has regressed to the one dimensional Jason from before he married Sam. 

I hate storylines that wipe out years of story like this did. And all because of the whim of an actor wanting to leave and come back.


----------



## RGM1138

Are we sure this is it? There isn’t another shoe to drop? Yeah, I predicted it, lo those many weeks ago. But I didn’t consider all the fallout. 
Maybe Jason is actually Faison in makeup. Not like we haven’t seen that before. Or with a holographic mask, ala Total Recall. It just seems like a lot of collateral damage on everyone, especially Sam. 
What’s O.J., (Original Jason), gonna do now? Probably try to find Frau Farbissina’s old man. (Why won’t she stay gone?).
And if Friday is any indication, we’ll be treated to weeks of Andrew acting like a mopey d*ck. Thus driving Sam back into the arms of Jason the First. 
Not sure if I’m up for that. I’m just wondering if, before they offered the contract to Burton, if they went to Miller and said: “Hey, here’s what we’re thinking.”?


----------



## TonyD79

Supposedly, Burton and Miller are good friends and they talked it over before Burton took the role.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Supposedly, Burton and Miller are good friends and they talked it over before Burton took the role.


Then I guess they both knew the general direction the story was going. Everybody gotta eat, I guess. 
Will you continue to watch now?


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Then I guess they both knew the general direction the story was going. Everybody gotta eat, I guess.
> Will you continue to watch now?


Yes but I will hate that story line.

I watched despite how they turned nice Jason Quartermaine into a thug and turned AJ into a joke. Hated that, too.

But it will get harder if they continue ham handed story telling like this.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Yes but I will hate that story line.
> 
> I watched despite how they turned nice Jason Quartermaine into a thug and turned AJ into a joke. Hated that, too.
> 
> But it will get harder if they continue ham handed story telling like this.


Well, maybe Sam can reform O.J. and Drew can reconnect with his family. Except that little Scout would be a dangling participle.
But, I still can't see Stone Cold running Aurora Media in his black T-shirt. 
I dunno. I can't write it for them.


----------



## JimSpence

I believe I saw some glimmer of memory recognition on Drew's face.
I think that Drew's memory has just been suppressed, not replaced.
So, how long are we going to suffer through this?


----------



## stellie93

It's funny how he would rather be a criminal hit man than a Navy seal with an unblemished record. (I'm sure they can prove that he was kidnapped rather than going AWOL. )


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> It's funny how he would rather be a criminal hit man than a Navy seal with an unblemished record. (I'm sure they can prove that he was kidnapped rather than going AWOL. )


That's not it. He wants to be who he remembers.

If you were told you were an astronaut and not you, how would you react?


----------



## stellie93

Yeah, I can see how he feels. I'm just looking at it from the outside, and it's ironic that everybody wants to be the criminal (with the hot wife and kids and $$$) and no one wants to be the upstanding citizen that Drew seems to have been before all this happened.


----------



## allan

stellie93 said:


> Yeah, I can see how he feels. I'm just looking at it from the outside, and it's ironic that everybody wants to be the criminal (with the hot wife and kids and $$$) and no one wants to be the upstanding citizen that Drew seems to have been before all this happened.


I'd certainly want the hot wife, kids, and $$$. Maybe I could overlook the criminal part.


----------



## Graymalkin

If he goes back to being Drew, he gets Oscar for a son. He still has Danny and Scout. And Sam might decide she likes his warmer, fuzzier version better than Stone Cold Morgan. If not, there's the attractive and accomplished (if somewhat highstrung) Dr. Nero. And he's a Quartermaine heir, so there's $$$ due to him. It sucks to have lost all of your old memories, but you got to move forward.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> That's not it. He wants to be who he remembers.
> 
> If you were told you were an astronaut and not you, how would you react?


I would LOVE to be an astronaut!


----------



## RGM1138

What’s with Doc Nero? She comes for a Thanksgiving visit and now she’s on staff at GH? Did I miss an episode?

I guess the main dramer now is who will Sam choose? So far, she seems wishy washy. “I love you, Jason.” (But, maybe I still love original Jason). “But, I love you, Jason.” (Of course, you may still be married to old Carly). (And I’m tired. I just don’t wanna show the emotion).

How long before Faison shows up in PC?


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> What's with Doc Nero? She comes for a Thanksgiving visit and now she's on staff at GH? Did I miss an episode?
> 
> I guess the main dramer now is who will Sam choose? So far, she seems wishy washy. "I love you, Jason." (But, maybe I still love original Jason). "But, I love you, Jason." (Of course, you may still be married to old Carly). (And I'm tired. I just don't wanna show the emotion).
> 
> How long before Faison shows up in PC?


Doc Nero was working at Mercy. She has been living in PC. That's why Oscar is there. She mentioned Mercy talking to Liz.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> If he goes back to being Drew, he gets Oscar for a son. He still has Danny and Scout. And Sam might decide she likes his warmer, fuzzier version better than Stone Cold Morgan. If not, there's the attractive and accomplished (if somewhat highstrung) Dr. Nero. And he's a Quartermaine heir, so there's $$$ due to him. It sucks to have lost all of your old memories, but you got to move forward.


Danny isn't his. Oscar (probably) and Scout.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Doc Nero was working at Mercy. She has been living in PC. That's why Oscar is there. She mentioned Mercy talking to Liz.


Oh, I was thinking that she was in another town. I dunno why. 
But still, I didn't see her get hired. She just sorta showed up, already employed in the halls of GH.


----------



## RGM1138

Oh, my. Sam still loves her domesticated bliss with Drew. But, I think, she also longs to climb onto Jason’s Harley again. 


Alexis. You got a lot of gall, telling Jason what’s good for Sam. When you know you’ll be letting that evil serpent Juley back into your boudoir before long. 

Somebody needs to stop that conniving little Nelle. I hate her. 

They’re working overtime to make sure we know that Oscy is Drew's boy. It’s like watching the movie Twins. 

Sooner or later, DOD is gonna come looking for their missing SEAL. They spend beacoup bucks training those guys, and there aren’t that many of them.


----------



## RGM1138

LOL! I was expecting the Navy to show up, but not so soon. Gee, I wonder who could have tipped them off? 

Can Alexis defend Andrew? Try explaining that he was kidnapped and had a mind meld. Homeland don’t play dat. 

And why is Nero lying about 
Oscar’s baby daddy? It’s not like Drew is a drug dealer. 

More wacky adventures with the Blonde Sisters. 

The Qs are finally becoming one, happy family. I knew they wouldn’t keep that tacky looking tree. 

Drew sure had a quick turnaround from “I’m Jason!” to “Okay, I’m Drew.” At least he doesn’t have to worry about money.


----------



## allan

RGM1138 said:


> Can Alexis defend Andrew? Try explaining that he was kidnapped and had a mind meld. Homeland don't play dat.


Sounds like a reasonable explanation to me.


----------



## RGM1138

It’s really buggin’ me how poorly they’ve written this whole Navy picking up Drew storyline. The guy throws out a line about how they have his fingerprints and they’re a match? 
Ole Doc Nero must have sent a complete dossier on the case for them to have all the info they would need to come to Cornhole, NY in search of their missing SEAL. And know who he is with a different face. 

And don’t even get me started on the Scooby-Doo twins and their hazmat caper. Ugh.


----------



## Graymalkin

While Drew's currently in the pokey and looking at a court-martial for treason, at least the Quartermaines have decided he gets a share of ELQ. He's going to need the money for his legal fees.

Looks like Nelle's gone completely over to the Dark Side. That bad Benson blood will out.

I'd like Homeland to throw the book at Maxie and Lulu for that little stunt. But of course, they're white, blonde, and have influential family and friends, so they'll get off with slaps on the wrists. This would happen even in the real world.

Can we have Jason put Julian down for good?


----------



## TonyD79

Pretty sure that navy law supersedes civilian law for active personnel.


----------



## RGM1138

IANAL, but I would guess that fed law supersedes local/state regs. 

Except, in Soap World, where Anna could call in a favor from WSB, who in turn would connect with Homeland which would lead to call to DOD and they would ask sgt. Rock Crusher to stand down temporarily. 

And, of course, it will happen in Soap Time, which is outside the constraints of real time. From Anna to the sergeant receiving the message will be about 5 minutes.


----------



## RGM1138

Oh, man, what a day! I can only hope that Nelle is lying. I was hoping they’d just be able to kill her off. But, not now. 

I figured that Jase would come through for Sam. It’s in his nature. Maybe they’ll come up with some surveillance video that will prove Drew’s case. 

Maybe Nero is connected to the big bad. Maybe Nero is Faison!?!

So, who’s behind the door that Sonny and Jason break down?


----------



## JimSpence

So. a lot was revealed this week.
Faison's daughter was behind the door. But, he's not behind the Drew/Jason switch.
Who is?
Carly's going to be a grandmother, or is she?
Drew is off the hook with the Navy. 
Drew is Oscar's father, not much of a secret. 
And Oscar's father is a decorated Navy Seal.


----------



## Graymalkin

Drew got off scot-free awfully quick, didn't he? But this is Soap World, after all.

Drew is Oscar's daddy? Most obvious plot twist of the season!

Jake is taking Drew's new status as his uncle rather than his dad pretty hard.

I assume that this is the same actress who's played Faison's daughter in the past?

What sort of organization was Faison involved in that could have a "traitor"? Would Valentin fit that description? Could Cassandra be involved somehow? Is it possible for A.J. Quartermaine to have a missing twin?


----------



## stellie93

Yeah, that was the girl who was a doctor at GH, Leisel's daughter, who was engaged to Nick. I wonder if she's coming back on the show? I didn't remember that she even knew Faison was her Dad until she left.


----------



## Graymalkin

That's Obrecht's daughter? Which makes her Nathan's sister or half-sister? (Who is Nathan's father, anyway? Faison?)


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> That's Obrecht's daughter? Which makes her Nathan's sister or half-sister? (Who is Nathan's father, anyway? Faison?)


Obrecht claims that Nathan is a cassadine (victor) but it appears that he is not. Faison could be his father but never confirmed.

They are at least half/siblings.

Britt is back for a "limited run."


----------



## RGM1138

Umm, to quote Otis Day: “Now, wa-it a minute!” Just because they rescinded Drew’s court martial, doesn’t mean he’s free to wander the the streets of Port Le Chuck at his leisure. I’m sure they would order him to report to a naval base for debriefing and to continue his training. And within a short period of time. It’s not like he’s on furlough. (Except in SW, where you can forget about any real consequences).

Michael should have found a place with fewer witnesses to disclose that he’s having a child with the bride of Satan. I’m sure that on Monday, we’ll start with Carly’s hands around Nelle’s throat. I see a trip to the Pine Barrens in L’il Nelle’s future. 

Please hurry and tell Oscy who his dad is. I can’t stand all of his mopey behavior with Joss. 

Hey, Drew, I know you already had a house fall on you this week. But here’s another little tidbit to nosh on - Oscar’s your bouncing baby boy! 

And I thought I had problems.


----------



## Graymalkin

So now we have a mysterious book that scared Faison into fleeing and obviously holds clues as to who the "traitor" is.

Andre's been given a more sympathetic motivation for his mind-mapping experiments.

Drew and Sam took the news that Oscar's his son pretty well. And let's not forget that this makes Oscar a Quartermaine.

It seems fairly obvious that Nelle is, in fact, carrying Michael's baby. Who would she have cheated on him with? Of course, Michael will sue for full custody -- won't that be a dandy court battle?

I wonder if they'll ever tell us Drew's story from the time Betsy Frank gave him up for adoption to when he was abducted in San Diego. Was he in foster care? Was he adopted? Will his adoptive family show up? Does he have a stepbrother named Dean who looks remarkably like Dean Cain?


----------



## RGM1138

I think that with the Q bucks, and Nelle’s history, they can have her shuffled off to Buffalo, if they wanted to. 

Carly was pretty restrained, I must say. But, Nelle could be PC’s next big murder mystery. (I hope). The only reasons to keep her around is to be a constant irritant to the Qs and to piss me off. 

What if they can restore Drew’s memory? Will he want to? And will the Navy take him back without them? They may decide the best course is to quietly give him an honorable discharge. 

Will the snively, little Franco ever tell Liz the truth!


----------



## TonyD79

For those who don’t know, that was PK Sinclair was Faison’s pen name when he first came to port Charles many years ago.


----------



## RGM1138

I wonder if Faison will actually show up on camera, will the drama all center around the traitor.


----------



## RGM1138

Man, the list of suspects on the Nelle Benson homicide case will be long and distinguished. There’ll be so many bullet holes, stab wounds, tread marks and various other injuries, they won’t know what killed her. Maybe she’ll get stuck alone on the railroad tracks after the baby is born. 

Look at this, Lulu and Nina on the same side against Nelle. It’s a Christmas miracle. 

I’m just starting to notice how much Cassandra resembles a younger Helena. Taut skin, thin lips, dead eyes, evil oozing out of every pore of her body. 

Not to be catty, but has Britt put on a couple of kgs since she was last in Port Charles? Or was that her puffy prison shirt?


----------



## RGM1138

Huh, something’s not stirring the Kool-Aid with doc Nero. What if she’s in on the Jason/Drew caper? And she knows that Jason is Drew, and the writers are setting us up for a double whammy?

It looks like the twins will be working together at some point. 

I guess P6 isn’t going to let Sam go so easily. And if she didn’t feel something, she wouldn’t be constantly down on the pier moping about it. 

If the Qs keep adding family members, they may have to sell the family jet just to accommodate all the new shareholders.


----------



## Graymalkin

RGM1138 said:


> Huh, something's not stirring the Kool-Aid with doc Nero. What if she's in on the Jason/Drew caper? And she knows that Jason is Drew, and the writers are setting us up for a double whammy?


Not sure what you mean by that first sentence.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Not sure what you mean by that first sentence.


That's a line from Ace Ventura: Pet Detective, spoken by Tone Loc. In this context, it basically means something's not Kosher in this situation.
There's another urban definition for the term, but it's definitely NSFW.


----------



## Graymalkin

OK, what would this double whammy be?

Boy, Ned sure doesn't look happy that there are now three potential Quartermaine heirs to dilute his share of ELQ.

Is Ava's sudden interest in Nelle her way of getting more leverage regarding Avery? Or just to tick off Carly and Sonny in general? That's the only motivation I can see for her.


----------



## TonyD79

Ned’s reaction is odd. Yes, adding Drew has a big impact (basically replaces AJ’s shares) but the great grand kids don’t have that much of an individual impact on the overall shares. If I remember the will properly, the great grandkids get half what the grandkids (Ned and the twins) get.

Addition: According to a fan wiki, the shares are 60% to the grandkids (Ned’s generation) and 30% to the next generation. Then they divvy up those percentages. Theoretically, adding Oscar does nothing to Ned’s share. Drew’s does.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Ned's reaction is odd. Yes, adding Drew has a big impact (basically replaces AJ's shares) but the great grand kids don't have that much of an individual impact on the overall shares. If I remember the will properly, the great grandkids get half what the grandkids (Ned and the twins) get.
> 
> Addition: According to a fan wiki, the shares are 60% to the grandkids (Ned's generation) and 30% to the next generation. Then they divvy up those percentages. Theoretically, adding Oscar does nothing to Ned's share. Drew's does.


Huh, I didn't realize there was canon on the all the will stuff. You really know your GH.


----------



## JimSpence

So, if and when Drew gets his prior memories back will he retain the memories of Sam?


----------



## Graymalkin

JimSpence said:


> So, if and when Drew gets his prior memories back will he retain the memories of Sam?


That depends on whether the prior memories overwrite all of his current memories, or just the ones that overwrote them in the first place.


----------



## allan

Graymalkin said:


> That depends on whether the prior memories overwrite all of his current memories, or just the ones that overwrote them in the first place.


My head hurts!


----------



## RGM1138

I can’t figure out Doc Nero’s angle. She says they want none of the Quartermaine coin, but something nefarious is going on.

Well, despite all of that phony bickering, Anna and Huck Finn are finally getting down to it. I thought it would happen way before this.

How long before Sam and Jason succumb to the forbidden fruit? Well, WTH, she’s not legally married to Drew anyway.

I guess the instant dad news has messed up Oscar. He’s acting even more dorky than usual.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Huh, I didn't realize there was canon on the all the will stuff. You really know your GH.


It's GH. They rewrite canon whenever they wish. (He said still a tad irked about the Drew story.)


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> It's GH. They rewrite canon whenever they wish. (He said still a tad irked about the Drew story.)


A tad?



You know, I'm not 100% sure that they won't flip the script and reveal that everyone has lied so far, and that P6 is really Drew and gnu Jason is really Original Jason.

I don't trust them anymore.


----------



## Graymalkin

RGM1138 said:


> A tad?
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I'm not 100% sure that they won't flip the script and reveal that everyone has lied so far, and that P6 is really Drew and gnu Jason is really Original Jason.
> 
> I don't trust them anymore.


Explain to me why Faison would kidnap Drew and Jason, give Drew Jason's memories, and then send Jason back as Jake Doe and want to have Drew killed. That makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Explain to me why Faison would kidnap Drew and Jason, give Drew Jason's memories, and then send Jason back as Jake Doe and want to have Drew killed. That makes absolutely no sense.


Has any of this storyline made any sense up til now?


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Explain to me why Faison would kidnap Drew and Jason, give Drew Jason's memories, and then send Jason back as Jake Doe and want to have Drew killed. That makes absolutely no sense.


It makes no sense because they told a story and are now scrambling to reset it. The current story makes no sense either.

It was HELENA who sent Drew back. He was supposed to go back as a sleeper agent Jason. Jake Doe was due to the accident that also changed his face. She didn't need Drew to do that. Jason was still alive. Nor did Faison need to kill Jason to create a new one.

Either a Faison was already working with Helena, which meant she could have used Jason. Or he wasn't, which meant he created the new Jason and Helena didn't know she had the wrong one.

It's silliness to just bring back old Jason. It is poorly conceived and has no real motivation or sense of timeline.


----------



## RGM1138

Hmm, who has flash drive now? (I would bet Docktor O.)

Can you fit a person’s lifetime of memories into a 2 TB drive that fits inside a tiny disco ornament? I’ll leave that to the scientists and doctors. 

I wonder what the eventual plans for P6 are? Will they kill him off? Again? Or, will he hang around PC long enough to be a thorn in the side of Drew and Franco? (Franco deserves whatever he gets, the little weasel).

Jeez, Carly, ease off on Sam a bit. You’re gonna have her running straight into Drew’s arms out of spite.


----------



## Graymalkin

Sam needs to take Jason and Drew and their kids to Utah in the Mirror Universe, where women can have multiple husbands.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Sam needs to take Jason and Drew and their kids to Utah in the Mirror Universe, where women can have multiple husbands.


Ha! We don't know Drew well enough yet, but I'm pretty confident that Original Jason would never go for that arrangement. In any universe.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Hmm, who has flash drive now? (I would bet Docktor O.)
> 
> Can you fit a person's lifetime of memories into a 2 TB drive that fits inside a tiny disco ornament? I'll leave that to the scientists and doctors.
> 
> I wonder what the eventual plans for P6 are? Will they kill him off? Again? Or, will he hang around PC long enough to be a thorn in the side of Drew and Franco? (Franco deserves whatever he gets, the little weasel).
> 
> Jeez, Carly, ease off on Sam a bit. You're gonna have her running straight into Drew's arms out of spite.


No, you can't fit all your memories into 2 TB. According to American Scientific, the brain holds closer to 2.5 petabytes. Which is about 2500 TB.

However, one could make the case that it isn't the entire memories of Drew on the drive but key metadata that will unlock his memories which are probably blocked rather than removed.

Of course, in a world where memories can be transferred, they could have a 2.5 petabyte drive.


----------



## allan

TonyD79 said:


> No, you can't fit all your memories into 2 TB. According to American Scientific, the brain holds closer to 2.5 petabytes. Which is about 2500 TB.
> 
> However, one could make the case that it isn't the entire memories of Drew on the drive but key metadata that will unlock his memories which are probably blocked rather than removed.
> 
> Of course, in a world where memories can be transferred, they could have a 2.5 petabyte drive.


For some reason, my mind keeps flashing back to those 360K floppies I used to have.


----------



## Graymalkin

Well, somebody already has that flash drive. Dr. Obrecht?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Well, somebody already has that flash drive. Dr. Obrecht?


That would be my guess. Unless it's somebody weird, like Oscar. Which doesn't make sense, but then, what else has recently?


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> No, you can't fit all your memories into 2 TB. According to American Scientific, the brain holds closer to 2.5 petabytes. Which is about 2500 TB.
> 
> However, one could make the case that it isn't the entire memories of Drew on the drive but key metadata that will unlock his memories which are probably blocked rather than removed.
> 
> Of course, in a world where memories can be transferred, they could have a 2.5 petabyte drive.


Yeah, I could almost buy that. Not the entirety of all Drew's memories, but turning a switch to unblock old memories.

Of course, that presupposes that one has the technology to track down which of the approximately 100 Billion neurons the particular memories you're looking for are stored in.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, they’re putting all the cards on the table. “Drew is really your uncle-daddy, and mommy’s friend is your real daddy. Any questions?” 

How is Ava gonna decide who to stick with, her killer brother or Doc Griff? Can’t have your cake and sleep with it too. 

Someone has got put Cesar down. Anyone who would kill his own child, is pure evil. 

Maybe they can write it so that both the Q brothers unload 9mm mags into the old bastard and no one can tell which bullet(s) actually killed him, so the case is thrown out of court. Happy endings for all! 

I’ve never been able to like Britt, but she definitely makes for great eye candy.


----------



## JimSpence

I see Michael running for mayor, but will he save the Charles St. neighborhood?
What plan will he come up with to satisfy all sides?


----------



## RGM1138

Looks like Monica is taking over Lila’s traditional role of welcoming everyone into the family. And Ned is being the Grinch. 

I’m thinking, Doc Nero may have designs on getting her Navy SEAL back. 

Are they actually thinking of bringing Lucky back for a guest shot? He doesn’t currently have a day job, does he?

I knew Jason would be magnanimous with the condo and everything else. Especially for Sam and Danny. 

I see before this holiday season is over, Jason and Sam accidentally meeting up at the old bridge, and fireworks will happen.


----------



## RGM1138

Isn’t that nice? A new Christmas story on GH. Michael and the virgin Nelle. 

I guess nothing is happening at the hospital or the Q plantation. Everyone is scattered to the winds. 

Aw, L’il Spencer couldn’t make the wedding. How fortunate that Lesley showed up with her non-English speaking boy toy who is also licensed to wed people. (Wonder how long he’ll stick around?).

And who knew that Julian wouldn’t continue to be the giant d*ckweed he usually is and instead, opened up his little inn to the needy and downtrodden. It’s a Saturnalia miracle!

God bless us, everyone.


----------



## Graymalkin

The problem with these people isn't that their hearts are, like the Grinch's, two sizes too small. It's that their libidos are five sizes too big. And no one can just come right out and say what's important, even when their lives depend on it.


----------



## TonyD79

Julian’s generosity wasn’t new. He was a Sonny like anti-hero at one time.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Julian's generosity wasn't new. He was a Sonny like anti-hero at one time.


I don't remember that phase but they've turned him into a real nasty buttwad of late. Especially all that crap with Griffin. Like he was looking for a fight. Maybe it's so we can see the contrast when he turns "good" again. And Alexis runs back to his side like a teenage poodle.


----------



## RGM1138

I had to laugh when Nina went all mother grizzly on Cassandra’s ass. Bravo!

When will Finana finally stop their junior high crap and just get into it? And not to be pedantic, but it’s Vulcan nerve pinch, not Vulcan death grip!


How long before we find out what Oscar’s mom is really up to? I keep thinking some long time character will see her and say: “You’re not Dr Nero, you’re old Carly!” 

I’d forgotten about Nik’s part in the election scandal. How long before he’s resurrected?


----------



## TonyD79

Probably right around the time Nick comes back. 

And we are owed a big bad behind the twin switch. 

Hmmm?


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Probably right around the time Nick comes back.
> 
> And we are owed a big bad behind the twin switch.
> 
> Hmmm?


You think?


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> You think?


Not really. But it will probably entwine. It is a cassadine story of some type.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Not really. But it will probably entwine. It is a cassadine story of some type.


Well, anything's possible in this crazy era we're viewing lately. 
Who would have ever thought that Drew wasn't the real Jason?


----------



## TonyD79

The recent editing habit of clipping conversations is driving me nuts. Today, we have a drop in on a scene with Nelle saying “You didn’t know who AJ’s father was” and I’m thinking I missed something. I rewound. Not words from Monica on that in the previous scene. 

They’ve been doing that a lot. Almost feels like there was a news bulletin I missed.


----------



## stellie93

It seems like they're bringing up things that happened years ago out of the blue. I've watched for years, but I didn't remember that Monica was unsure who AJ's father was. But she did screw around a lot back in the day.  Is this going to come up or are they just trying to throw bones to old fans???


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> It seems like they're bringing up things that happened years ago out of the blue. I've watched for years, but I didn't remember that Monica was unsure who AJ's father was. But she did screw around a lot back in the day.  Is this going to come up or are they just trying to throw bones to old fans???


I took it in the same way they remind us of Carly's early years vis a vis Nelle. It's part of the story and belongs there. Monica should identify a bit with Nelle and others.


----------



## RGM1138

So, s’up with Cassy? Is she nearly dead or really most sincerely dead?

If so, the Commish is on her high horse and will want to charge Ham. 

Infighting amongst the Qs again. Oh, drat. 

I’m sitting here watching Queen of Outer Space and it strikes me who Ava reminds me of. Especially in demeanor. 

Poor Dillon. Looks like he’s not even a recurring character anymore, except by reference. 

Holy crap! Greg Evigan of B.J. and The Bear is still acting.


----------



## stellie93

She sure looked dead laying on the floor--so who got rid of the body? The big bad we've been waiting for?


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> She sure looked dead laying on the floor--so who got rid of the body? The big bad we've been waiting for?


Or her lackey. Hard to tell at this point. But at least, the Commissioner said they did find her, but no details on her condition.


----------



## RGM1138

My head is spinning. I thought Anna was gonna off the new Helena. And who could blame her? You can’t contain evil. You can only try to kill it for all eternity. 


So handy that Anna could get a full WSB removal team to spirit Cassie away within an hour. (Soap time). 

What will happen when they finally reveal that Faison is Nate’s baby daddy? Will Maxi got nuts?

Is he the one behind the whole opioid grand scheme? 

Is the next kiss between Sam and Jason going to be semi-passionate or another tepid encounter while she makes up her mind?

(Surely there is something more productive I could be doing with this hour of time).


----------



## RGM1138

So, J K Puffenstuff is Faison’s other son. Have we seen him yet?Perhaps the new CEO of Aurora Media? No, probably not. Surely Obrecht would know what he looks like. 

Maxi took the news better than I thought she would. Nathan’s the one freaking out. 

Kiki’s keeping the audience informed on why Ava shouldn’t be allowed to live her dream life. You go, woman!

Little Nelle. Such a tragic figure. Being dumb and evil is no way to a happy life. 

Why hasn’t DOD pulled Drew back in yet? I know normal rules don’t apply to soaps, but they should at least have wanted him to come back to debrief or for discharge.


----------



## RGM1138

I just had another wild idea. What if the writers decide to turn Nathan into a Jekyll and Hyde type character because of his fadda? 

By day, stalwart police officer, upholding the law, protecting the populace. In the dark, a lurking, malevolent presence, out to strike terror into the hearts of PC’s innocents. 

Naw, too soap opera-ish.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I just had another wild idea. What if the writers decide to turn Nathan into a Jekyll and Hyde type character because of his fadda?
> 
> By day, stalwart police officer, upholding the law, protecting the populace. In the dark, a lurking, malevolent presence, out to strike terror into the hearts of PC's innocents.
> 
> Naw, too soap opera-ish.


Not really. Think F-Luke.

But it would turn out that Nathan has a twin. 

If it isn't someone we know, the story falls flat. But who? So far, the older folks are left out as is any Cassadine. That doesn't leave a lot.

Haha. Just thought. Spinelli would be perfect. He makes all the discoveries and helped Drew assimilate into port chuck.


----------



## Graymalkin

So Spinelli is outing himself as Faison’s traitorous son? Does he have multiple personality disorder, and the good Spinelli is unaware of the bad Sinclair alter-ego?


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> So Spinelli is outing himself as Faison's traitorous son? Does he have multiple personality disorder, and the good Spinelli is unaware of the bad Sinclair alter-ego?


Ah, you misunderstand the subtle machinations of the Jackal.


----------



## OlicityTiva

Spinelli isn't the old fart's son. Nathan is. You can tell by how much Obrecht didn't want to tell him and when it finally came out, that it wasn't just about the lying and trying to get away with it. Even though I hate Obrecht, I felt like she was being honest with her fear of Faison.

The Drew stuff is boring to me. Sure, I liked finding out that Oscar was his son, but I'm not feeling his "relationship" with Sam. Which isn't even real, because for 90% of the time, they both thought he was Jason. So it would be about right, for her to be mixed up with her feelings for both of them.

Nothing exciting has happened between Jason and Sam yet, but give it some time.

Liz is still a hoe and boring, shacking up with a serial killer.

Laura and her hubby are boring without Spencer there. Miss that cute kid.

Used to be a fan of Dante and Lulu, but now they're just boring.

Nathan and Maxie are great, or will be when Nathan tells Obrecht to go jump off a cliff with all her damn lies, and shoots Daddy Dearest, Faison in the head and puts all of us out of our misery.

Hmmm. Let's see, who did I forget? Oh yeah, Sonny and Carly. Don't give a damn about either of them except to say that Carly needs to stop interfering in Sam, Jason and Drew's business. I'm surprised she hadn't learned her lesson yet, from sticking her stupid nose where it doesn't belong. I've LOVE it if Sam broke Carly's stupid nose, which in turn could make Carly finally back off and mind her own business for once. It's bad enough she tries to run Joss and Michael's lives.

Don't care for the Dillon and Kiki storyline anymore, since Dillon's actor has left the show apparently.

Griffon and Ava are useless. Ava's just going to keep being her *****y, evil self. She ain't fooling anyone with her pretend act of trying to be good for Griffon. Once a liar, always a liar. And Liz, Carly and Ava are all tied for first place in that topic IMO.


----------



## TonyD79

Whoa


----------



## OlicityTiva

Yep. I'm extremely opinionated when it comes to GH. There's so much wrong with the show, and it could be so much better if they fixed the garbage.


----------



## RGM1138

OlicityTiva said:


> Yep. I'm extremely opinionated when it comes to GH. There's so much wrong with the show, and it could be so much better if they fixed the garbage.


What would you take out?


----------



## OlicityTiva

Fair warning: I watch the show with shipper glasses on at all times.

It's simpler for me to list the one's I'd keep. Get rid of everyone except: Sam, Danny, Scout, Jason, Drew, Oscar, Molly, Alexis, Diane (bring her back! miss her!), Maxie, Nathan, Spinelli, Monica, Finn, T.J., Joss, Griffon, Ned, Curtis, Mac, Lucky (bring him back!). And that's all I can think of for now.

The rest just bore me. The Q's would be better if they had Tracy back, and she was more family minded and didn't stir up crap.


----------



## RGM1138

I can agree with most of that. Although, I doubt they would drop Sonny and Carly. 

As for Tracy, (Jane Elliot), she’s retired from acting. The only way she could come back is with another actor. 

Please explain the term “shipper.” Thanks.


----------



## OlicityTiva

Yeah, I know they won't drop Sonny and Carly. Can't blame a girl for wishing, though.

As for Jane, I knew she had left the show, obviously. But I didn't know she had quit acting. And a replacement just wouldn't feel right, at least to me.

Shipper meaning, here: Shipping (fandom) - Wikipedia


----------



## TonyD79

Well. Welcome to the conversation. It was a fun post except the liking of Spencer.


----------



## OlicityTiva

Thanks for the welcome. I have a question. I see that you don't like Spencer. Can I ask how come? He's a kid, and never on screen, to boot.


----------



## TonyD79

OlicityTiva said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I have a question. I see that you don't like Spencer. Can I ask how come? He's a kid, and never on screen, to boot.


The character is too precious. Overwritten and, hence, overacted. I've seen the kid in other things and liked him. But the character is too over the top for me.


----------



## stellie93

i agree with you liking Spencer, but I'm in the minority around here. 

You want to get rid of Anna? 

I still can't stand Eva and Griffin. They should definitely leave quickly. :up:


----------



## RGM1138

OlicityTiva said:


> Yeah, I know they won't drop Sonny and Carly. Can't blame a girl for wishing, though.
> 
> As for Jane, I knew she had left the show, obviously. But I didn't know she had quit acting. And a replacement just wouldn't feel right, at least to me.
> 
> Shipper meaning, here: Shipping (fandom) - Wikipedia


Yep, Ms Jane has hung up her ballet slippers for good. (Unless they can entice her back for a short stint, but I kinda doubt it).

Thanks for the definition.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> The character is too precious. Overwritten and, hence, overacted. I've seen the kid in other things and liked him. But the character is too over the top for me.


A big plus one for me.


----------



## OlicityTiva

That's a good point. Though I do enjoy the Spencer character. The fact that he's over the top, balances out Nikolas for me.


----------



## TonyD79

How odd that they brought up Spinelli’s parentage. Hmmm. 

LOL!

If my joke is real, I’m gonna laugh and laugh and laugh.


----------



## OlicityTiva

At this point, I feel like it's useless to bring up Spinelli's parentage. He's not even a regular on the show anymore.


----------



## TonyD79

Except he had been on regularly since about Thanksgiving. And he is a candidate for being faison’s son.


----------



## OlicityTiva

Apparently I missed a lot of episodes within the last two months, then. I've seen him around in maybe 5 episodes that I can remember this last time around.


----------



## stellie93

Only problem is, Spinelli makes an even less believable bad son. I'm going to be really unhappy if they try to do that.


----------



## OlicityTiva

That's what throws me off about rumors claiming Spinelli might be Faison's son. Spinelli isn't an evil/bad character on the show. He's a sweet and cute little computer geek and that's it. That's his role.


----------



## Graymalkin

This is why I’m suggesting multiple personality disorder. The good Spinelli isn’t aware of his evil alter.

Boy, wouldn’t that freak Maxie out when she realizes she has children with both of Faison’s sons? That’s pure soap!


----------



## OlicityTiva

Ugh, please don't even put that out into the universe. If the moron's that write for GH read that, they'll jump on it, I'm sure. They'll spew that nonsense out and call it good TV, when it's anything but.


----------



## allan

Graymalkin said:


> This is why I'm suggesting multiple personality disorder. The good Spinelli isn't aware of his evil alter.


The scary thing is, I could see them doing that.


Spoiler



Especially since they pulled that with Fake Luke!


----------



## RGM1138

allan said:


> The scary thing is, I could see them doing that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Especially since they pulled that with Fake Luke!


True, but . . .


Spoiler



Fluke wasn't that much different than regular, boorish, (thought he was a rebel), Luke.


----------



## OlicityTiva

Luke was a useless character, in my opinion. He cared more about getting drunk, using Tracy for her family money, and going on "adventures" and acting like a damn kid, than he did about being a freaking adult, and growing the 
hell up and taking care of his family. I will NEVER understand why people liked his character. I couldn't wait for them to kill him off.


----------



## RGM1138

OlicityTiva said:


> Luke was a useless character, in my opinion. He cared more about getting drunk, using Tracy for her family money, and going on "adventures" and acting like a damn kid, than he did about being a freaking adult, and growing the
> hell up and taking care of his family. I will NEVER understand why people liked his character. I couldn't wait for them to kill him off.


To quote Captain James T. Kirk: "We . . . reach."


----------



## OlicityTiva

I don't watch/have never watched Star Trek, so your remark is lost on me.


----------



## RGM1138

OlicityTiva said:


> I don't watch/have never watched Star Trek, so your remark is lost on me.


Sorry. It means that you and I have the same ideas about Luke.


----------



## OlicityTiva

Ah, okay. Thanks for explaining.

What's worse is that now the writer's have made it seem like Lucky is following in his footsteps by abandoning his kids and leaving them with the idiot.


----------



## RGM1138

OlicityTiva said:


> Ah, okay. Thanks for explaining.
> 
> What's worse is that now the writer's have made it seem like Lucky is following in his footsteps by abandoning his kids and leaving them with the idiot.


Happy to oblige.

I keep forgetting about Lucky, he's been gone so long. They really don't have a good excuse as to why he's been away so long. They should probably just kill him off.

Or, maybe they're thinking that Jonathan Jackson will come back one day.


----------



## OlicityTiva

I doubt it. Jonathan Jackson is doing better with his career elsewhere. The reason he even left GH was because his career was taking off elsewhere and the work amount he was receiving was too much.

From what I remember in 2013, when Ethan was around, he said that Lucky was in Africa doing volunteer work. That's apparently lasted a long time with no breaks.


----------



## Graymalkin

Jonathan Jackson’s still on Nashville.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Jonathan Jackson's still on Nashville.


That's true, but this is its last season.


----------



## TonyD79

OlicityTiva said:


> That's what throws me off about rumors claiming Spinelli might be Faison's son. Spinelli isn't an evil/bad character on the show. He's a sweet and cute little computer geek and that's it. That's his role.


How long you been watching? Years ago, they had the loveable loyal chief of police wind up being the big bad.


----------



## TonyD79

OlicityTiva said:


> Luke was a useless character, in my opinion. He cared more about getting drunk, using Tracy for her family money, and going on "adventures" and acting like a damn kid, than he did about being a freaking adult, and growing the
> hell up and taking care of his family. I will NEVER understand why people liked his character. I couldn't wait for them to kill him off.


Luke was loved for his history. Like a family member.


----------



## allan

TonyD79 said:


> How long you been watching? Years ago, they had the loveable loyal chief of police wind up being the big bad.


If that's what I'm thinking about, that was a big WTF for me. I never was clear on the reason he turned bad.


----------



## stellie93

I would love to see Lucky come back, but I guess that's not going to happen--at least not the same Lucky. I loved him in Nashville. :up:

Does anyone else think when we finally get a name for this "evil landlord" it's going to be a familiar one???


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> I would love to see Lucky come back, but I guess that's not going to happen--at least not the same Lucky. I loved him in Nashville. :up:
> 
> Does anyone else think when we finally get a name for this "evil landlord" it's going to be a familiar one???


It'll probably end up being the mayor.


----------



## OlicityTiva

TonyD79 said:


> How long you been watching? Years ago, they had the loveable loyal chief of police wind up being the big bad.


I've been watching off and on, though more off, since the SOS: read: summer of sleeze, when Jason slept with the whore and knocked her up, and Sam slept with the psycho, Ric.

I also saw a little of Lucky's drug storyline when he lost his partner, hooked up with Maxie, who faked being preggers and then faked losing it. Saw some of the TMK, and was pissed that they killed off Georgie and Emily.

After that, went back to watching off and on regularly.

PS: Who's the "loveable, loyal, police chief" that was the big bad? So much has happened on the show, I sometimes have trouble keeping everything in order.


----------



## OlicityTiva

stellie93 said:


> I would love to see Lucky come back, but I guess that's not going to happen--at least not the same Lucky. I loved him in Nashville. :up:
> 
> Does anyone else think when we finally get a name for this "evil landlord" it's going to be a familiar one???


I wouldn't be surprised. My first reaction is to blame Valentin. He's a ****** bag, so I wouldn't put it past him to wanna kick people out of their homes and take kickbacks from the current ***** mayor.


----------



## allan

OlicityTiva said:


> I've been watching off and on, though more off, since the SOS: read: summer of sleeze, when Jason slept with the whore and knocked her up, and Sam slept with the psycho, Ric.
> 
> I also saw a little of Lucky's drug storyline when he lost his partner, hooked up with Maxie, who faked being preggers and then faked losing it. Saw some of the TMK, and was pissed that they killed off Georgie and Emily.
> 
> After that, went back to watching off and on regularly.
> 
> PS: Who's the "loveable, loyal, police chief" that was the big bad? So much has happened on the show, I sometimes have trouble keeping everything in order.


I started watching in the early-mid 80s, during the "Ice Princess" storyline, had a long gap from the mid-late 80s when Frisco & Felicia were an item, and started again in 2012 when Jason got shot. I vaguely remember near the end of my first period, police chief Burt Ramsey became the villain. Up until then, he was a good guy, with no sign of being a major crimelord, and I don't remember any motivation for his turn to evil. Bugged the heck out of me.


----------



## OlicityTiva

Yeah, I was just a baby at that time. Although it wouldn't surprise me if they made Spinelli bad/corrupt, I'd definitely hate it. To me, he's the only character on the show that hasn't been corrupted yet.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, that was stupid. Cassandra threatened to kill Nina and her daughter. Clearly a case of self defense. Instead of calling the police immediately, now she and Val have committed a felony by conspiring to hide evidence. 

How do these people get out of bed in the morning?

Which of the mayoral candidates will be first to go negative?

What is up with Finn and his would-be gurlfren? Somebody says something negative and he gets scared off? Maybe Ham should just go home and play with his lizard.


----------



## OlicityTiva

Keep in mind that it's a soap, my friend. It's all about the angst and drama.


----------



## RGM1138

OlicityTiva said:


> Keep in mind that it's a soap, my friend. It's all about the angst and drama.


Ain't that the truth?


----------



## OlicityTiva

GH watching is easy for me, because I only watch for certain characters. I watch Joss and Oscar, Jason and Sam, Drew and Sam, Jason and Drew, Spinelli and Jason, Nathan and Maxie, and Nathan, Spinelli, and Maxie.

As for the rest, let's just say that I'm grateful for the fast-forward button. Makes for a faster and easier viewing of the show.

Now, if someone gets slapped, falls down or has any kind of physical reaction to something that you can see on screen, then sometimes I stop to watch, depending on the characters involved in the scene.


----------



## TonyD79

OlicityTiva said:


> I've been watching off and on, though more off, since the SOS: read: summer of sleeze, when Jason slept with the whore and knocked her up, and Sam slept with the psycho, Ric.
> 
> I also saw a little of Lucky's drug storyline when he lost his partner, hooked up with Maxie, who faked being preggers and then faked losing it. Saw some of the TMK, and was pissed that they killed off Georgie and Emily.
> 
> After that, went back to watching off and on regularly.
> 
> PS: Who's the "loveable, loyal, police chief" that was the big bad? So much has happened on the show, I sometimes have trouble keeping everything in order.


Burt Ramsey. Back in 1986.

I sort of watched from day one. My mother watched it religiously from 1963 until she had multiple strokes in the late 1990s. I drifted in and out at times.


----------



## RGM1138

Cast news.



Spoiler



Jon Lindstrom, AKA, Dr. Stephen Collins, had a small role on the S1E10 of SWAT. Playing a different type role than GH viewers are used to.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Cast news.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Jon Lindstrom, AKA, Dr. Stephen Collins, had a small role on the S1E10 of SWAT. Playing a different type role than GH viewers are used to.


Kevin.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Kevin.


You're right. I had just read something about Star Trek TMP, and I still had his name in my brain.


----------



## JimSpence

Wow, Sam fired her mother. Also loved the flashbacks of Jason and Sam.
They could've been the Laura and Luke couple from years ago.


----------



## Graymalkin

I thought they were a supercouple, like Luke and Laura, and Sonny and Carly.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> I thought they were a supercouple, like Luke and Laura, and Sonny and Carly.


I guess they were, but they had a long and tortured past to get to where they were right before Jason disappeared. I mean, really tortured.

And Sam did some really crazy things along the way.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I guess they were, but they had a long and tortured past to get to where they were right before Jason disappeared. I mean, really tortured.
> 
> And Sam did some really crazy things along the way.


Tortured is a requirement for a super couple.


----------



## RGM1138

I was looking up Sam’s past on Wikipedia and had forgotten a lot of it. Especially the parts with Ric and blowing into town with Jax and the Dead Man’s Hand.


----------



## Graymalkin

Today's episode (1/17) was a dream walk through Ava's tortured soul while she's under anesthesia. Some flashbacks, guest appearances by Morgan Corinthos and Connie Falconeri, and a grown-up Avery (who inherits her father's dark coloring rather than Ava's blondeness).

Bizarre dreams while under anesthesia? That certainly has not been my experience. I manage to count down to 9 and then wake up with everything done. And I'm completely clearheaded. But I've only had anesthesia for minor procedures such as endoscopies and colonoscopies.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Today's episode (1/17) was a dream walk through Ava's tortured soul while she's under anesthesia. Some flashbacks, guest appearances by Morgan Corinthos and Connie Falconeri, and a grown-up Avery (who inherits her father's dark coloring rather than Ava's blondeness).
> 
> Bizarre dreams while under anesthesia? That certainly has not been my experience. I manage to count down to 9 and then wake up with everything done. And I'm completely clearheaded. But I've only had anesthesia for minor procedures such as endoscopies and colonoscopies.


I was under anesthesia to put screws into a broken ankle 3 years ago. The most remarkable thing about is was that I had no dreams and the time from unconsciousness to being awake again seemed instantaneous. That really freaked me out because the same person was standing next to my gurney, and I would have sworn that I never had the surgery except that I saw the screws in an x-ray later, and a tiny incision point on my leg.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Today's episode (1/17) was a dream walk through Ava's tortured soul while she's under anesthesia. Some flashbacks, guest appearances by Morgan Corinthos and Connie Falconeri, and a grown-up Avery (who inherits her father's dark coloring rather than Ava's blondeness).
> 
> Bizarre dreams while under anesthesia? That certainly has not been my experience. I manage to count down to 9 and then wake up with everything done. And I'm completely clearheaded. But I've only had anesthesia for minor procedures such as endoscopies and colonoscopies.


But then, you aren't responsible for the deaths of multiple people.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> But then, you aren't responsible for the deaths of multiple people.


That we know of.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, it seems that CF has finally made his way back to the city by the bay.

Will Sam marry Drew or not? I don't think she knows for sure yet.

Maybe Faison will kill Liesl. Or, with the inevitable standoff down on the docks, (where else?), Jason can pull a conveniently placed harpoon gun from the wall, and get CF and Obrecht in one shot. Jenga!

For a minute there, I thought that Jason might be having some ill-advised boinking with giggly gurl Kim.

Next week should be busy.

Some possible major cast news. Don't look if you like surprises:


Spoiler



I have read on the inter webs that a certain cop may lose his life . . . at the hands of a family member. 



ETA: Just read that Genie Francis has been moved to recurring status. I thought she was just going on vacation. No word on why. Seems like a dumb move.


----------



## OlicityTiva

I have a feeling that Sam's not going to marry Drew. It's not a spoiler or anything, just a feeling I have. They're gonna get to do the vows, she'll have a flashback or several of her and Jason and say something like, "I can't do this."

Or, if that doesn't happen, my other feeling/thought is that Kim will burst in and say that she loves Drew. However it goes down, I just can't shake the feeling that Drew and Sam won't be getting married.

Don't care about Laura, she bores me. 

Hope Faison kills Obrecht, and Anna or Jason kills Faison so we can be done with both of those useless characters.

Which is kinda sad, because I enjoy the actress that plays Obretcht, on Arrow.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> ETA: Just read that Genie Francis has been moved to recurring status. I thought she was just going on vacation. No word on why. Seems like a dumb move.


Ever time Genie has left the show either full or part time has been her choice. His may be, too. Some of it has been for her personal life.

Recurring can mean an appearance every week or so. We will see.


----------



## Graymalkin

I'm thinking Peter August, the new publisher guy, is P.K. Sinclair.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> I'm thinking Peter August, the new publisher guy, is P.K. Sinclair.


How boring that would be.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> I'm thinking Peter August, the new publisher guy, is P.K. Sinclair.


Yeah, that's pretty much a given at this point.


----------



## stellie93

I usually ff through weddings, but I liked Drew's statement that people always say their life began when they met their spouse, but in his case, it's true.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Ever time Genie has left the show either full or part time has been her choice. His may be, too. Some of it has been for her personal life.
> 
> Recurring can mean an appearance every week or so. We will see.


I read a quote from one of the producers who said he'd like to see her on about 12 times a year. I don't if she'll stay available for for so few appearances. 
Her contract was up. Maybe it's a money thing.


----------



## RGM1138

I guess we’re in sweeps. Looks like a busy week coming up. 

I’m surprised that Sam went through with the wedding. If Jasam get together after this, it’s gonna cause real problems. 

The way Anna’s acting, you’d think that Sinclair is her long, lost son with Faison. (Eww).


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> The way Anna's acting, you'd think that Sinclair is her long, lost son with Faison. (Eww).


That's the way you're supposed to feel. It would mess with a lot of canon. So it's probably true.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> That's the way you're supposed to feel. It would mess with a lot of canon. So it's probably true.


I can't imagine Anna hooking up with that creepy perv. Was there ever a point in his life when he didn't look that way?

Was there ever a time in Anna's life when she could have had a secret pregnancy with no one noticing?


----------



## RGM1138

Well, Lulu, ya got your scoop. From a much closer perspective than you expected, I’ll wager. Hope it’s worth it. 

Uh oh, the PCPDillians are wearing their unis. Blood always shows up much better on bright blue shirts. 

I’m hoping that when Faison shoots one of theirs, all the other cops will just get pissed and unleash on him like a CWIZ cannon. 

Unstable alcoholic Alexis as mayor? The negative ads just write themselves.


----------



## Graymalkin

I wouldn't vote for _any_ of these people. No, wait, I would vote for Kevin Collins. Unless he's got some skeletons in his closet from before I started watching again.


----------



## RGM1138

I think he’s pretty clean, as soap characters go. He did have some problems with a deranged twin over on Port Charles, (1997-2003), but I think he’s been a straight arrow himself. 

Of course, he was married to Lucy Coe.


----------



## JimSpence

It looks like the sweeps period starts Feb 1. 
So there will be a lot happening in February.
Please put Faison down like the mad dog he is.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> It looks like the sweeps period starts Feb 1.
> So there will be a lot happening in February.
> Please put Faison down like the mad dog he is.


Dilly, Dilly!


----------



## stellie93

Wednesday's episode didn't record for me. Was there anything super exciting that I didn't see coming?


----------



## Graymalkin

stellie93 said:


> Wednesday's episode didn't record for me. Was there anything super exciting that I didn't see coming?


Faison got busy. He locked Liesl and Lulu in a room at Wyndemere with a canister of poison gas that started hissing, and he learned about Finn's being Anna's boyfriend and confronted Finn at Anna's house. Anna showed up and is pointing her gun at Faison while Faison points his gun at Finn.


----------



## RGM1138

I find it hard to believe that Faison got the best of Finn. Sure, he’s a doctor, but he’s much younger than Caesar. 

Of course, that had to happen for Anna to come in and try to save the day. 

Notice than Nathan put the sonogram right over his heart? Guess where the kill shot will go. 

It’s funny that CF is trying to kill Lulu and Obtecht with a smoke grenade.


----------



## Graymalkin

I thought Peter August was going to be Henrik, but Faison didn't seem to recognize him when he barged into Crimson.


----------



## stellie93

If he is, Faison sure has some tall sons for a guy who's 5'3" 

But who else could it be? Unless they're bringing in someone new.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> I thought Peter August was going to be Henrik, but Faison didn't seem to recognize him when he barged into Crimson.


From what I understand, Faison didn't even know about Heiney until he read the manuscript. So, I think he grew up independent of Cesar, and he wouldn't know him.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> If he is, Faison sure has some tall sons for a guy who's 5'3"
> 
> But who else could it be? Unless they're bringing in someone new.


Spinelli!!!

Hahahaha.

I'm half kidding but he does have a mysterious background. He is an evil genius who uses his abilities for good and it would be perfect soap opera for Maxie's kids to also be cousins.


----------



## RGM1138

Couple of spoiler questions:



Spoiler



On my local affiliate, coming back from the station break, Nathan had already been shot. Did that happen off camera?

When Jason dropped Faison, did he say: "You won't take the shot,"
Or, "You won't make the shot."?

Why, oh why don't PCPD kops wear their vests, especially when in uniform?

Is this the end off Ceasar? It would be a shame to let him go out that easily.


----------



## Graymalkin

Answers to spoiler questions:


Spoiler



Yes, Nathan was shot off camera.

According to the closed-captioning, Faison says, "Why the hell would I do that? You'll never make the shot--" (Of course Jason makes the shot. He's goddamn John Wick, Jack Reacher, and Chuck Norris rolled into one.)

PCPD cops don't wear vests because the city won't pay for them. Does Port Chuckles even have a SWAT team?

Of course this is not the end of Faison. I do fear, however, that this is the end of Nathan.



And some more spoilers:


Spoiler



Now we're back to being seriously hinted that Peter August is Henrik. I guess he and Faison haven't had any personal confrontations since Henrik was a wee lad.

Where are Lulu and Liesl?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Answers to spoiler questions:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Nathan was shot off camera.
> 
> According to the closed-captioning, Faison says, "Why the hell would I do that? You'll never make the shot--" (Of course Jason makes the shot. He's goddamn John Wick, Jack Reacher, and Chuck Norris rolled into one.)


Thanks for the info. I wonder if Maxie is really pregnant and they did that so as not to scare the baby. 


Spoiler



I've read elsewhere on the net that Nathan is leaving to pursue other work. Looks like his last roundup.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Thanks for the info. I wonder if Maxie is really pregnant and they did that so as not to scare the baby.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I've read elsewhere on the net that Nathan is leaving to pursue other work. Looks like his last roundup.





Spoiler



I always thought he'd make a great Captain Marvel.


----------



## JimSpence

The good news is that Jason shot CF.
The bad news is that he didn't kill him.

I like that the current writers aren't dragging out the story lines. (for the most part)


----------



## TonyD79

I doubt they brought Faison on for three days. He is going to escape from the hospital.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> I doubt they brought Faison on for three days. He is going to escape from the hospital.


And he'll probably kidnap someone else and maybe kill them.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, a fitting send off for Nathan.

Why was Faison telling Jason everything? He obviously wants quid pro quo.

So, Heiny looks like the next big bad. What’s his motive?

Surprised that Jason was so honorable about not killing CF at the hospital. Of course, their will be a lot of suspects for that job.


----------



## Graymalkin

I think it’s a really bad idea for Drew to confront Faison. Drew was the one was brainwashed by Helena, right? So Faison just has to whisper the trigger word, and Drew will assassinate everybody in Port Chuckles.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> I think it's a really bad idea for Drew to confront Faison. Drew was the one was brainwashed by Helena, right? So Faison just has to whisper the trigger word, and Drew will assassinate everybody in Port Chuckles.


That's what Faison said, Drew was programmed by Helena. (I had to rewatch the Faison segments with CC on to figure out what he saying).

But, at this point, what more does Faison want? His eternal target has been Anna. I think he knows that won't happen.

But why has Henrik got such a bug up his ass? He doesn't seem as deranged as his old man.


----------



## stellie93

Of all people to kill off--Nathan. I hope he gets a good new gig.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> Of all people to kill off--Nathan. I hope he gets a good new gig.


I think he had been looking at new opportunities for a while.


----------



## JimSpence

So if Ryan Paevey really wanted to leave GH, why kill him off? They could have easily put him in coma for a few months and then have a new sctor take over the role. It's not as if they haven't done it before?


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> So if Ryan Paevey really wanted to leave GH, why kill him off? They could have easily put him in coma for a few months and then have a new sctor take over the role. It's not as if they haven't done it before?


For one thing, it's a big story moment. He was leaving anyway so why not give everybody dramatic scenes for their Emmy reels?
Also, I've read on the net about some new directions, possibly new opportunities for Maxi and other characters that writing him out would open up.


----------



## stellie93

A lot of fforwarding today--too many tears. Everybody did great, tho.


----------



## Graymalkin

“YOU get a daytime Emmy, and YOU get a daytime Emmy, EVERBODY gets a daytime Emmy!”


----------



## Graymalkin

So Peter/Henrik says he’s got Jason and Drew right where he wants them? Is he going to be Faison 2.0?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> So Peter/Henrik says he's got Jason and Drew right where he wants them? Is he going to be Faison 2.0?


Maybe so. They're setting him up for something nefarious. But, I can't figure out what it would be, even if he controlled Aurora Media and Jason and Drew. Sonny's rival? But, it's not like he controls a vast drug empire. 
Maybe he has designs on Cassandra's opioid business.


----------



## TonyD79

Boring! Who cares about a character we’ve never seen before this storyline. And such a weenie!


----------



## RGM1138

And Faison’s not only merely dead, he’s really most sincerely dead. 

Damn, that tech is good. Nary an incision scar where he took the brain out. 

I kept expecting Faison to pop up while Anna was excoriating him. 

Maybe the drama won’t be between Sonny and Henrik, but Sonny and his baby mama, as she tries to shield him from everything that Faison did in his life. 

Drew needs to learn to trust people more. Or, the next thing you know, he’ll be walking in on his wife and Jason in flagrante delicto. 

Maybe they can spin off Nell into a show called “Characters Nobody Gives A Sh*t About.”


----------



## Graymalkin

So Henrik is Anna’s son? When did Faison rape her?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> So Henrik is Anna's son? When did Faison rape her?


I don't know that we've heard the gory details yet. But, her manner in the morgue suggests that may have been what happened.

Surely, she would never have consciously given her consent - even in his younger days?


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I don't know that we've heard the gory details yet. But, her manner in the morgue suggests that may have been what happened.
> 
> Surely, she would never have consciously given her consent - even in his younger days?


Mind control.

Oddly, he seemed to think they never had sex.

Anyway, you can see the actor breathing and they evidently took a very large brain out through an opening in his chest.

Badly staged.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Mind control.
> 
> Oddly, he seemed to think they never had sex.
> 
> Anyway, you can see the actor breathing and they evidently took a very large brain out through an opening in his chest.
> 
> Badly staged.


I'm gonna have to watch it again. I never can understand Faison live.

I am surprised that they killed off such a long time nemesis. And so definitively. He ain't coming back. (Except in flashbacks and illusions).


----------



## stellie93

Maybe Kevin is going to implant his brain in someone else. 

I don't remember any of Kevin's crazy brother--I must have missed that part.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Maybe Kevin is going to implant his brain in someone else.
> 
> I don't remember any of Kevin's crazy brother--I must have missed that part.


It was how he came on the show. His crazy brother was already there. Ryan was on for a couple of years and Kevin wasn't trusted at first because he looked just like him.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> Maybe Kevin is going to implant his brain in someone else.
> 
> I don't remember any of Kevin's crazy brother--I must have missed that part.


A lot of that happened in the early 90s. Some of it on the GH spinoff Port Charles.

It was humorous on yesterday's, (Thursday's), show that after Franco opened up to Kevin, he canceled all of his other appointments, knowing he would need to put in some overtime on that case.


----------



## JimSpence

So Nelle just happened to have the dress that Joss orderd!! Coincidence? I don't think so.

And, that was a large brain. I hope they don't extract Cesar's memories for transplant into another body.


----------



## JimSpence

I'd like to see Drew and Franco gang up on Harvey, but not until after he spills the true story of Drew and Franco as kids.


----------



## RGM1138

So, how long has Val been connected to Cesar jr.? Who’s the boss of who. (Whom?). What did he know, and when did he learn it?

Why can’t they put Nelle on recurring and bring Laura back? (I can’t stand her).

Little Bobby Franco is so nervous around Drew, and Jason, it’s a wonder he doesn’t swallow his own tongue. 

How far will it go with Jasam, a little kissy-kissy or the full blown horizontal mambo? And how pissed will Andrew be?


----------



## TonyD79

He lyin. Wasn’t a girl.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> He lyin. Wasn't a girl.


Yeah, that's a given. But, is Val paying Jr. to lie to Anna or vice versa?


----------



## stellie93

TonyD79 said:


> He lyin. Wasn't a girl.


Or maybe he was a girl, but now he isn't.


----------



## RGM1138

Wow, really good job on Nathan’s service. So much said with unspoken glances. 

I’ve been to an End of Watch funeral. Surprising how much this episode brought out some old feelings. 

Nice touch bringing Georgie back. 

Who knew Spinelli could sing?


----------



## Graymalkin

Which Georgie is this? Is this supposed to be the grown-up version of Maxie's daughter? (Like when Ava had her dream and saw a grown-up Avery?) Or is this a Georgie who died and whose name Maxie gave her daughter?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Which Georgie is this? Is this supposed to be the grown-up version of Maxie's daughter? (Like when Ava had her dream and saw a grown-up Avery?) Or is this a Georgie who died and whose name Maxie gave her daughter?


This was Maxie's sister Georgie, who was murdered in 2007, and whom Maxie and Spinelli named their baby after.

That's why it was so poignant that Georgie took Nathan at the end.


----------



## RGM1138

I just remembered, Spinelli was in love with Georgie at the time, and he was the one who found her body lying in the snow.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Who knew Spinelli could sing?


Quite a few "actors" can carry a tune. It almost has to be in their arsenal to audition early in their careers.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Quite a few "actors" can carry a tune. It almost has to be in their arsenal to audition early in their careers.


Actually, I think I remember reading about Bradford Anderson and a few other GH cast members starting a band some time ago. 
And, apparently, Spinelli has performed at the Nurses Ball several times.


----------



## stellie93

I do remember hearing him sing before, and I love that song. 

I know this isn't the right place for it, but I don't know where support is I've been having trouble loading Tivocommunity for a while, so maybe it's not related to the new changes, but I get the error message:
windows received an error message: 403 (forbidden) from tivocommunity.

Usually it loads after this but then I have trouble posting too. I love this forum and don't want to lose it. Do I need to buy the ad blocker? I've tried Chrome, IE and edge, and they all do it.


----------



## Graymalkin

So what is Valentin up to with Peter/Henrik? It seems obvious now that Peter is Anna’s son.


----------



## TonyD79

Wow. I don’t remember this much grief when most characters die. It is raw. Nathan was a good character for the show but not as marquee as they are playing.


----------



## RGM1138

When I first read that Sonny’s dad would return, I thought Ron Hale was coming out of retirement. I didn’t expect Wojciehowicz. (From Barney Miller, for you kids).

Man, Jason is not one to let bygones. Franco better sleep with both eyes open. 

When are we gonna find out about the Val/Petey connection? Let’s move that story along. 

Nelle is not just a pain in the ass, that ***** is evil. I can imagine her killing off a major cast member. And blaming it on Michael.


----------



## Graymalkin

I think Nelle would frame Carly for murder rather than Michael.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> I think Nelle would frame Carly for murder rather than Michael.


She'd probably kill Carly. Things are likely to get real nasty with Nelle.


----------



## TonyD79

Sigh. This is why I did not want Jason to be Jason. The hypocritical bastard. He kills without remorse yet everyone else has to “pay.” I’m always hated what they did to Jason with his brain damage years ago. Drew is the man Jason was supposed to be.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Sigh. This is why I did not want Jason to be Jason. The hypocritical bastard. He kills without remorse yet everyone else has to "pay." I'm always hated what they did to Jason with his brain damage years ago. Drew is the man Jason was supposed to be.


I see your point, but at least he's consistent. If you do bad, you get punished. And he only kills the "bad" guys. He's not subtle. He's a dark White Knight. He's . . . Batman.

(Insert tongue-in-cheek emoji).


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I see your point, but at least he's consistent. If you do bad, you get punished. And he only kills the "bad" guys. He's not subtle. He's a dark White Knight. He's . . . Batman.
> 
> (Insert tongue-in-cheek emoji).


Batman doesn't kill.

But bad is in the eye of the beholder. I guess it is the whole deification or Sonny and Jason that bothers me. Mostly, "bad" means muscling in on Sonny's territory.

Really, there is little difference between Sonny and old Julian. Yet Julian is a "bad" guy.


----------



## Graymalkin

Jason's not Batman, he's John Wick.

Has Sonny gone legit? What rackets does he still engage in? I don't see him conducting much in the way of crime other than pursuing justice outside legal boundaries.


----------



## stellie93

Sonny supposedly has never sold drugs or guns, supported prostitution or slavery, etc. Not sure what's left for his crime family to do. Smuggle in cigars for Mike??


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Batman doesn't kill.
> 
> But bad is in the eye of the beholder. I guess it is the whole deification or Sonny and Jason that bothers me. Mostly, "bad" means muscling in on Sonny's territory.
> 
> Really, there is little difference between Sonny and old Julian. Yet Julian is a "bad" guy.


Ah, but Batman has killed. But, only when they really needed killing.

Sonny, although a mobster, does live by a "code." He doesn't traffic drugs and he doesn't involve innocent people.

And Jason only kills people who try to kill Sonny or his family. He doesn't seek out people to kill on a whim.

Julian, on the other hand, stabbed Carlos in cold blood, just to keep him from talking. And that's not even mentioning threatening his own wife with a knife. He's no angel.

So, yes, it is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Jason's not Batman, he's John Wick.
> 
> Has Sonny gone legit? What rackets does he still engage in? I don't see him conducting much in the way of crime other than pursuing justice outside legal boundaries.


They've kept his mob dealings pretty nebulous. They've spoken of "product" and "shipments" but have never really said what they were. Maybe he smuggles pinball machine parts from Japan.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> They've kept his mob dealings pretty nebulous. They've spoken of "product" and "shipments" but have never really said what they were. Maybe he smuggles pinball machine parts from Japan.


Illegal coffee.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Ah, but Batman has killed. But, only when they really needed killing.


Frank Miller Batman is not Batman.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Frank Miller Batman is not Batman.


And Zack Snyder's Superman . . . well, let's not start that argument.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Illegal coffee.


Columbian?


----------



## RGM1138

Well, now we know why Mike is back, an Alzheimer’s/dementia storyline. 

Ava, you’re such a cliché. My first thought at seeing her bed covered in roses would be to run!

BTW, better watch your back around sweet Nelle. She’d cook you and eat you if it served her purposes. 

Anna and Hamilton, sittin’ in a tree . . . such teenagers. 

Oh, what fresh hell? Anna being in Faison’s will can not be good.


----------



## Graymalkin

The Young and the Restless just got through its own Alzheimer storyline -- now I got to watch another one in GH?


----------



## stellie93

Uh oh--when he asked Mike to repeat those 3 words, I couldn't remember them either.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> Uh oh--when he asked Mike to repeat those 3 words, I couldn't remember them either.


Yeah, me too. But I was only half paying attention.

They run that test in the hospital and in nursing facilities and I always repeat it to myself and use a sort of audio mnemonic to remember it.

Hasn't failed me yet.



ETA: BTW, it's easier to remember the three words after you've heard them a second time.

My brain got scrambled trying to count backward from 100 by 7.




Spoiler



Lamp Beach Nose


----------



## Graymalkin

So Faison's diabolical bequests to Drew and Jason are considered legal? Two people get separate bequests, but only one can collect because the other one has to die?

When did he have time to get that will written up and witnessed in Denmark? It could only have been after Faison knew that Jason had learned about Henrik, and Faison was shot and captured very soon after that.

Also, we didn't learn what Faison left Anna. It can't be anything good, that's for sure.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> So Faison's diabolical bequests to Drew and Jason are considered legal? Two people get separate bequests, but only one can collect because the other one has to die?
> 
> When did he have time to get that will written up and witnessed in Denmark? It could only have been after Faison knew that Jason had learned about Henrik, and Faison was shot and captured very soon after that.
> 
> Also, we didn't learn what Faison left Anna. It can't be anything good, that's for sure.


Well, I'm fairly certain that Drew wouldn't kill Jason just to regain his memory. He knows that Sam would leave him if he did.

They'll have to team up and find the magic formula. Of course, der Heinrik will be looking too, so it may end up with a shootout, killing Anna's son.

What's a poor boy to do?


----------



## RGM1138

Man, I swear, if you hit Nelle on the head, her body will split apart and the devil and several of his little minions will pop out. That woman is beyond evil.

I hope we’re through hearing about Dillon now. He’s gone, let it go.

Who will make the first partnership overture? I’m betting Jason. But, Drew will see it as a way to poach his wife.

Read the rest of the damn will!

I always thought Faison was Russian.


----------



## JimSpence

Diane will find a way to break the will.


----------



## TonyD79

Diane Miller. Where there’s a will, there’s a way.


----------



## RGM1138

Oh, no, Maxie’s is being drawn to Heimler. But, at least, he seems to be remorseful about Nathan’s death. What is his deal?

Looks like Ned the Primer will be Port Chuckle’s new mayor. 

Wonder how much the art piece will be worth?

Will they have to put Mike in a home?


----------



## RGM1138

Crap, I missed almost the last third of Tuesday’s show due to rain fade and satellite digital schmutz. Now I have to wait until 7:00p when it comes up on Hulu.

Arrrgggghhh.


----------



## Graymalkin

So now the writers are shipping Alexis and Hamilton? They got bored with him and Anna?

Nelle is worming her way into the Q clan. I cringe whenever she's on screen.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> So now the writers are shipping Alexis and Hamilton? They got bored with him and Anna?
> 
> Nelle is worming her way into the Q clan. I cringe whenever she's on screen.


I can't see HamLexis going anywhere. He'll soon discover what an emotional cripple she is and head back to Anna. It's just a diversion until Alexis eventually rolls back around to Julie again.

And can you imagine Alexis as mayor? She can't even run her own life, much less a city.

Julian called Ned "Ted" today. I still can't figure out Kim's purpose here.

S'up with little Bobby locking Drew in the hope chest? Is it supposed to show he was twisted as a kid? Well, duh.

I thought Curtis was gonna get down on Jim in the alley. Turns out he was just throwing some shade. Let down.

I think Maxie's about to talk a walk on the dark side.


----------



## TonyD79

Julian calls him Ted as a jibe. Ned’s name is Edward. Both Ned and Ted (more typical) are nicknames for Edward. He can’t call him Ed or Eddy since that doesn’t sting with Eddy being his stage name.

Kim has no purpose other than they like to cast ex-Carly’s.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Julian calls him Ted as a jibe. Ned's name is Edward. Both Ned and Ted (more typical) are nicknames for Edward. He can't call him Ed or Eddy since that doesn't sting with Eddy being his stage name.
> 
> Kim has no purpose other than they like to cast ex-Carly's.


Yeah, I knew about Ned, Ted for Edward. I just thought his screwed up his line. He should have called him Little Q if he wanted to put him down.

Like when Kim called Julian "Charlie." I know that's the name on his dive. Surely she knows he's Julian.

I bought Tamara Braun as Carly back in the day, but she seems to be phoning it in as Kim.


----------



## stellie93

Did I miss an episode? How are Quinn and Alexis sleeping together, not drinking, and not seeming to remember that they slept together????

So Lulu wants to give up her big 2 week career as a writer. 

And no one though to have the office where Nathan was killed cleaned up???


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> Did I miss an episode? How are Quinn and Alexis sleeping together, not drinking, and not seeming to remember that they slept together????
> 
> So Lulu wants to give up her big 2 week career as a writer.
> 
> And no one though to have the office where Nathan was killed cleaned up???


They remember. It was just a stupid thing to do. I can't believe he would get into bed with Alexis while he was sober. More drama with Ham and Anna.

Yeah, I'm pretty sure Val wouldn't let Nina go back to the office without ServPro-ing it first. Just more opportunity for some over acting.

The way Maxie is being so stoic right now, I think she's going to eventually have a meltdown, and it won't be pretty.

A secretive organization like the WSB is gonna give a civilian an award in public? Yeah, okay.


----------



## RGM1138

Nice burn that Maxie laid on Nelle. Obviously, there’s bad blood there but I can’t remember why. 

A little spark between Jason and Sam. How long before they get down to it?

What’s Heinrik’s game here? And how bad will Jason and Drew pound on him when they find out he is Peter?

Looks like Ava may have some leverage over Sonny briefly. But I wouldn’t push it if I were her. 

Nelle better hope that baby stays in place for about 18 months. She won’t only have Sonny to contend with but Jason as well. Maybe she should start picking out a location in the Pine Barrens for her remains.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> They remember. It was just a stupid thing to do. I can't believe he would get into bed with Alexis while he was sober. More drama with Ham and Anna.
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty sure Val wouldn't let Nina go back to the office without ServPro-ing it first. Just more opportunity for some over acting.
> 
> The way Maxie is being so stoic right now, I think she's going to eventually have a meltdown, and it won't be pretty.
> 
> A secretive organization like the WSB is gonna give a civilian an award in public? Yeah, okay.


The WSB isn't that secretive. They've been in the public eye a lot. Think Interpol.

The Finn/Alexis thing was just poorly written and rushed.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> The WSB isn't that secretive. They've been in the public eye a lot. Think Interpol.
> 
> The Finn/Alexis thing was just poorly written and rushed.


True and true.

S'up between Negative Nelle and Maxie?


----------



## RGM1138

A clever way to commemorate episode 14000. 

Epiphany unwittingly encapsulated my feelings on the pairing of Liz and Frankfurter: “Aw, HELL no!”

I missed a lot of the show because the local affiliate is working on upgrades to the transmitter.


----------



## Graymalkin

I’m not entirely clear on how Anna got Andre out of prison.

Is Nelle trying to gaslight Carly into thinking Morgan is still alive?

They really want to push this Hamilton-Alexis-Anna triangle on us. Meanwhile, Hayden’s still out there having his baby.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> I'm not entirely clear on how Anna got Andre out of prison.
> 
> Is Nelle trying to gaslight Carly into thinking Morgan is still alive?
> 
> They really want to push this Hamilton-Alexis-Anna triangle on us. Meanwhile, Hayden's still out there having his baby.


Yeah, I was a bit taken aback when he just strolled in.

That's exactly what devious Nelle is trying to do, drive Carly crazy. She's really looking to get whacked. It'll be the next big murder mystery. (Mike did it, accidentally).

Hayden is yesterday's news. To paraphrase Clemenza "Hayden, won't see her no more." (Or, until the child is 8 or 9 and they run out of other story ideas).

I'm still most curious about what Heiney is up to. It's not like he can control Drew now. What's his plan. He's such a milquetoast. He wouldn't know how to be the next big bad.

Is he only on the show because he's Laura Wright's boy toy?


----------



## Graymalkin

RGM1138 said:


> Is Henrik only on the show because he's Laura Wright's boy toy?


Wait, what? (Does some Googling...) Ah, I see now. Huh.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, it seems Andre has got himself a get out of jail free card, courtesy WSB. Sentence commuted, records expunged the whole 9. 

Odd that the WSB wants to study brain mapping in the open now. You’d expect maybe CDC, Harvard or Mount Sinai. 

How many chances is Liz going to give Franco to prove what a freak he really is?

I guess they’re running the Alzheimer’s story as sort of a PSA, but I really don’t want to see all the emotional turmoil this will unleash. Been there, done that. 

Nelle ought to know by now that can’t get away with anything in the Port of Chuck. She will be found out. Consequences will be grim. 

Uh oh, check your six, Kiki. Ol’ Doc Bensch is coming around and trying to get a target lock. He’s such a sleazy fellow. 

I’d love to see a CU of Peter where he admits: “I don’t have a real purpose here, I’m just Carly’s off-screen boyfriend.” That would be refreshing.


----------



## TonyD79

To be fair, Wes Ramsey is a soap opera veteran.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> To be fair, Wes Ramsey is a soap opera veteran.


Yes, but that doesn't make him a good actor. I've caught him "acting" enough times to pull me out of the show.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Yes, but that doesn't make him a good actor. I've caught him "acting" enough times to pull me out of the show.


As I said, he is a soap opera veteran.

He has a huge filmography, too. I'm not sure why.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> As I said, he is a soap opera veteran.
> 
> He has a huge filmography, too. I'm not sure why.


So does William Shatner. 


Maybe he went to the Joey Tribbiani school for acting in soap operas.

He's one of those guys that looks like he's thinking instead of being in character. Or, he doesn't believe the words that are written for him. It sticks out like a sore thumb.

Another prime example is Ava. Especially when she has to be over the top. I have to ff through her scenes.


----------



## TonyD79

Ava is best when she is subtle. Then she is pretty good. She isn’t good at scene chewing. Which should be a compliment but it isn’t. 

I think on top of Peter not being a good actor that the character is poorly written so far. The concept works but the lines are stilted. It takes a good actor to pull off the “villain” role. Thats what Faison and Helena we’re so brilliant.


----------



## stellie93

Are we really sure that he's a villain?


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Ava is best when she is subtle. Then she is pretty good. She isn't good at scene chewing. Which should be a compliment but it isn't.
> 
> I think on top of Peter not being a good actor that the character is poorly written so far. The concept works but the lines are stilted. It takes a good actor to pull off the "villain" role. Thats what Faison and Helena we're so brilliant.


Yeah, but Helena and Faison were scary villains. They could convey so much with a look.

I don't think the writers have figured out what they want to do with Heinrik yet. So, maybe he doesn't know what to do.

But that's pretty lame at this stage with all the other bad guys dead or in a coma.

With Ava, it's in her eyes. I don't believe what she's saying because it feels like she's calculating the camera blocking where her light will be best instead of what her character is feeling.


----------



## allan

stellie93 said:


> Are we really sure that he's a villain?


I'm not sure what he is. He's got an agenda, but I dunno what it is. He seems to be sorry his brother is dead.


----------



## RGM1138

allan said:


> I'm not sure what he is. He's got an agenda, but I dunno what it is. He seems to be sorry his brother is dead.


Yeah, he's pretty atypical for a villain.

But, didn't he take that flash card out of the ornament last week? I couldn't tell what happened after that, local station was working on the transmitter.


----------



## Graymalkin

OK, I have to confess I like the Griffin-Ava pairing. But then I've always been a sucker for the "bad girl reformed by good guy" trope. Goes all the way back to Batman and Catwoman.

Nelle, on the other hand, is irredeemable and must die. In an explosion of her own making. There's no way she can make Carly crazy when Jason's around. Because he's Batman.

I feel bad for the new detective. First day on the job, and he's already ticked off his partner. But in the real world he'd be absolutely right. Bending the rules on his first day? Welcome to Port of Chuck, Detective!


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> OK, I have to confess I like the Griffin-Ava pairing. But then I've always been a sucker for the "bad girl reformed by good guy" trope. Goes all the way back to Batman and Catwoman.


Yeah, but let's face it, Catwoman was [sing-songy] hoooooottttttt!



> Nelle, on the other hand, is irredeemable and must die. In an explosion of her own making. There's no way she can make Carly crazy when Jason's around. Because he's Batman.


Absolutely. She must be hoist with her own petard. In spectacular fashion.



> I feel bad for the new detective. First day on the job, and he's already ticked off his partner. But in the real world he'd be absolutely right. Bending the rules on his first day? Welcome to Port of Chuck, Detective!


Well the dics of the Port of St. Charles have hired themselves another pretty-boy model type who looks like he just graduated high school.

And the bad thing is, he disrespected Sonny on his first day. And over a sensitive subject like his sick father. He'll probably survive this. But even though Sonny forgives, he don't forget. ("Bonasera, Bonasera, what have I ever done to make you treat me so disrespectfully?").


----------



## TonyD79

Ah, to play Mike! You can blow your lines and it is in character. Ann Miller???


----------



## Graymalkin

I meant to ask this yesterday, but forgot. What did Billy Miller (the actor) do to his hand that Drew (the character) has to wear a cast?


----------



## RGM1138

Oh, no! Are we about to be treated to a rerun of L’il Bobby throwing L’il Andrew down the steps? I think that since they are so conveniently in the stairwell, that Drew will try to leave, Franco will grab him to get him to stay, Drew falls down stairs, is unconscious. Of course, everyone will think he pushed him. (Hey, maybe his memory will come back).

I knew Ava would push her advantage. 

Since Mike’s girlfriend abandoned him, looks he’ll be staying with Sonny for awhile. He’ll reject Carly’s push to have him admitted to a care facility because he doesn’t want to abandon him. 

Show almost writes itself at this point. 

Will Jordan save Curtis from arrest?

Poor Julian. Trying to turn over a new leaf and what happens? The sh*t hits the fan, so to speak.


----------



## stellie93

I keep thinking it will end up being Drew who pushed Franco down the steps when the were kids.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> I keep thinking it will end up being Drew who pushed Franco down the steps when the were kids.


I have to rethink my original conclusions. I'm starting to think that Big Jim Harvey pushed Andy down the steps and made Bobby think he did it. And Franco's finally realizing it.

ETA: Bingo! They really had to do a lighting and SFX number on Jim to try and knock 30(?)+ years off his face.

ETA2: Actually, looking at a replay of that scene, they didn't do anything except put a harsh light on Jim. He looks just like he does now. I was just watching on a crappy SD tv earlier.


----------



## RGM1138

OMG, Griffin. Wake up! I know you’re supposed to be naive, but, damn, boy! Ava’s only slightly less evil than Nelle. Hasn’t changed, ain’t gonna change. 

Man, was I wrong about that call on Drew and Franco. I never expected him to melt into Drew’s arms. Or for Drew to not throw him down the stairs. Good one, GH, you surprised me. 

What could possibly be under Port Charles? Oil, gas, diamonds? What would you need deep survey maps for? Maybe it’s unobtainium. 

As far as we know, Jim Harvey hasn’t killed anyone. Yet. And the statutes of limitations on throwing a kid down some steps has run out. What can they arrest him for? Maybe he’ll turn out to be the big bad with some nefarious plan to blow up the port city and take the treasure below it.


----------



## Graymalkin

Looks like somebody opened up the Hellmouth underneath Charles Street.


----------



## RGM1138

Maybe it’s natural gas under PC that’s shifting. Or, someone has been fracking nearby. (Peter?).


----------



## JimSpence

Will Michael get back with Nelle? I hope so, just to see the look on Carly's face.


----------



## stellie93

So nobody is going to ask Joss what they were doing in the freezer? 

I like the Mike story line. He's such a good actor. The Franco story line can end any time.


----------



## Graymalkin

Joss’s ruined couture dress seems to have conveniently disappeared...


----------



## RGM1138

I was disappointed in Jason today. After Bobby reminded him of all the reasons he wouldn’t take advantage of a man while he was down, that he lived by a code. . . he was still going to end him. That’s not the Jason I knew. 

I’m guessing Franco will eventually go after Jim for leaving him there. 

And now what’s going to happen with JaSam and their great adventure?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Joss's ruined couture dress seems to have conveniently disappeared...


Yeah, that happens in hospitals. All my clothes disappeared, along with my wallet, phone and everything else I brought with me.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I was disappointed in Jason today. After Bobby reminded him of all the reasons he wouldn't take advantage of a man while he was down, that he lived by a code. . . he was still going to end him. That's not the Jason I knew.


Isn't it? His "code" was always whatever worked for him or Sonny. You are just seeing how hypocritical he actually is.

A big reason why I preferred the Drew version of him. He grew.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, that was an action packed episode. We got to see the JaSam Leap for Life. With fireworks.

Franco help rescue Drew. With physics.

An oh-so-white Liz in the shower. With Franco.

Ned take command of his city.

Molly warm up to Juley.

And my oh my, Sam spill her guts to Jason. With that be enough for both of them, or will they continue to steal moments when they can? (It’s a soap, what do you think?).

Why does Kim insist on calling Julian Charlie? I know it’s the name of his dive. Is it a pet thing between them?


----------



## Graymalkin

RGM1138 said:


> Why does Kim insist on calling Julian Charlie? I know it's the name of his dive. Is it a pet thing between them?


Yes, it's a pet name. When she first met him and learned he owned the place, she naturally concluded that his name was Charlie.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Yes, it's a pet name. When she first met him and learned he owned the place, she naturally concluded that his name was Charlie.


That's what I was thinking. But it feels so stupid when she says it. I can understand 'babe' or 'honey', something like that.

I guess she wants to be unconventional.

And Alexis is about to lose her man to the giggly doctor. If she doesn't get back with Drew first.

PC is a hotbed for foolin' around.


----------



## Graymalkin

It's a rule in Soap World that every possible hetero coupling has to take place eventually. 

(They're still a bit reluctant to go full bore with the same-sex couplings on screen, but I'm sure the shippers out there have done that.)


----------



## Graymalkin

Is it my imagination, or do the writers love to strip Elizabeth down more than any other woman on the show?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Is it my imagination, or do the writers love to strip Elizabeth down more than any other woman on the show?


Maybe so. But that poor girl needs a sandwich and a tan. 
Or some blood.

It used to be Sam, who got nekkid a few years ago. I say her time has returned.


----------



## TonyD79

Time for a Monica sex scene. Been too long.

She and Bobbi can finally get it on.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Time for a Monica sex scene. Been too long.
> 
> She and Bobbi can finally get it on.


Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh! Thanks for putting that thought into my head.


----------



## JimSpence

So it looks like the Charles Street development has started.
How long will they stretch out this story arc and Jim H's involvement?


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> So it looks like the Charles Street development has started.
> How long will they stretch out this story arc and Jim H's involvement?


I think they'll find out they he knew about or had something to do with what caused the earthquakes and nail him on it.

I don't think there'll be a major development on that site now that the quakes have destroyed it. They'll probably want to reconstruct it in the historic fashion for the current residents.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, how long is Sam going to string Drew along? She’s already admitted to what Carly has been saying all along - you love Jason. 

Rip off the bandaid. Telling Drew now is kinder that letting him think he has a future wth her. 

I have a feeling that Maxie will end up with Peter. That’s the way they’re pushing things. Of course, in a few years, when everyone’s comfortable, Nathan, (or a lookalike cousin, clone-something with Nathan’s face), will ride into town. 

How conveeeenient for Nelle that the earth swallowed up her little apartment. She’ll be under the same roof as Michael. 

Carly will sh*t little kittens.


----------



## Graymalkin

Goddamn ABC Special News Bulletin cut off the last 15 minutes for me.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Goddamn ABC Special News Bulletin cut off the last 15 minutes for me.


I missed a lot of the dialog for the last twenty minutes or so. Too much activity going on around me. I'll have to catch up on Hulu again.

I'm glad I made that investment.


----------



## RGM1138

When I first saw that aerial shot of Belgium, I was thinking, wow from up high, Port Chuck looks like a European city. 


I swear, when Nelle’s skin is pulled back, we’re going to see a green alien, and I won’t be shocked to see her eating a hamster.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Goddamn ABC Special News Bulletin cut off the last 15 minutes for me.


I'll give you the gist:
Carly, Sonny and Mike talked about him moving in with them. He knows his girlfriend abandoned him.

Anna finds out she had a boy, not a girl. And we find out he was born on June 13th, which we also find out is Peter's birthday.

Peter talks Maxie into getting the amino. They're almost becoming . . . friends.

And since Little Nelle's apartment was destroyed, Monica has invited her to move into the Q estate.

An uncomfortable moment between Jason and Drew. Sam tells Drew: "We have to talk."


----------



## TonyD79

Peter was less actorish today. Seems he has more problems with the villainy histrionics than just chatting.


----------



## Graymalkin

I'm wondering if Jim is lying about what happened with Bobby and Andy and deliberately stirring up trouble between Franco and Drew for some ulterior purpose. (I'm sure he still wants Elizabeth's house.)


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> I'm wondering if Jim is lying about what happened with Bobby and Andy and deliberately stirring up trouble between Franco and Drew for some ulterior purpose. (I'm sure he still wants Elizabeth's house.)


Well, he obviously doesn't want anyone to know that he pushed Andy down the steps, especially grownup Andy. He's a scumbag, and that's bad for business if everyone finds out. 
Beyond that, I'm sure he'd steal from widows and orphans if he could get away with it.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Peter was less actorish today. Seems he has more problems with the villainy histrionics than just chatting.


I wish they'd finally let us know what he's up to. I'm especially interested in the Heinrik/Valentin connection.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I wish they'd finally let us know what he's up to. I'm especially interested in the Heinrik/Valentin connection.


Now. Now. They tell stories too quickly and they'd run out of them. Just in case they haven't already.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Now. Now. They tell stories too quickly and they'd run out of them. Just in case they haven't already.


 But, I have no patience.


----------



## RGM1138

I wonder how many times Sam will be interrupted while trying to have “the talk” with Drew. Maybe it could turn into a drinking game. 

Of course, now that Liz has that information, she may use it like a weapon.


----------



## JimSpence

I looks like there's something between Maxie and Peter. Is Maxie falling for her unknown brother-in-law? Then there is the possibility that Peter is Anna's son. Nina is also Peter's step sister! 

I think that Jim H. is trying too hard to make the point about Jason pushing Drew down the stairs. Why? What's his endgame?


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> I looks like there's something between Maxie and Peter. Is Maxie falling for her unknown brother-in-law? Then there is the possibility that Peter is Anna's son. Nina is also Peter's step sister!
> 
> I think that Jim H. is trying too hard to make the point about Jason pushing Drew down the stairs. Why? What's his endgame?


How is Peter related to Nina? Nina's has no blood to Peter. She isn't related to either Faison or Anna. And Peter wasn't raised by Nina's parents. She isn't even his cousin.


----------



## Graymalkin

What exactly was Nathan’s relationship to Nina? Was he adopted by her parents?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> What exactly was Nathan's relationship to Nina? Was he adopted by her parents?


I had to look this up to remind me because of all the subterfuge. But, Nathan's parents were Faison and Obrecht. He was adopted by Madeline Reeves, (Nina's mother). So, he was Nina's adoptive brother.

Peter/Henrik's parents are Faison and Anna.

Ergo, Peter and Nathan were half-brothers.

BTW, Nina and Nathan are also cousins because Madeline Reeves is Liesl Obrecht's sister.


----------



## Graymalkin

That answers a lot of questions. Now for some more.

Why did Nina call Nathan "J"? And where did his last name of West come from?

Reading through the Wikipedia entry on Nathan, I see that the legendary soap star Donna Mills played Nina's momma and that she was a very bad mom who wanted Nina's "vast estate." Whatever happened to that vast estate? And who's Nina's father? Does he have any role in GH history? He's not mentioned in the Wikipedia article.


----------



## Graymalkin

Now, wait just a damn minute. Nina was married to Dr. Silas Clay, who's played by the same actor who now plays Dr. Hamilton Finn, and Kiki Jerome is Dr. Clay's daughter with Ava? Good grief!


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Now, wait just a damn minute. Nina was married to Dr. Silas Clay, who's played by the same actor who now plays Dr. Hamilton Finn, and Kiki Jerome is Dr. Clay's daughter with Ava? Good grief!


Yes, that's essentially correct. There were some humorous promos just before Michael Easton, (Silas/Finn), retuned. One of the producers asked him to come back to the show. The joke was he was supposedly working in a supermarket stocking shelves at the time.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> That answers a lot of questions. Now for some more.
> 
> Why did Nina call Nathan "J"? And where did his last name of West come from?
> 
> Reading through the Wikipedia entry on Nathan, I see that the legendary soap star Donna Mills played Nina's momma and that she was a very bad mom who wanted Nina's "vast estate." Whatever happened to that vast estate? And who's Nina's father? Does he have any role in GH history? He's not mentioned in the Wikipedia article.


James Nathan West. Nina called him James or J.

I can't remember Nina's father ever having a part in the show.

I remember there were some court trials over the estate, but I can't remember the outcome. Either it's still in limbo or Nina finally got it.

In any case, she's rich again through her business and by marriage to Valentin.

I don't know if they ever revealed how Nathan got the name West.


----------



## allan

Wow, this was a heck of a week! Things were really shaking!  I'm pretty sure the slimeball (blanking on his name) is lying about Franco & Andy. As for the triangle, I figure, Sam loves Jason, but she also loves (or thinks she loves) Drew too. So, to avoid hurting Drew, she'll sleep with both of them until Drew finds out.  Hmm, is that clause in Faison's will regarding Drew & Jason still valid?


----------



## RGM1138

Yeah, I’m convinced that Jim shoved little Andy down the steps. I’m just wondering how Franco can prove it. And what can they do about it after all this time? Maybe FrancoMom will show up. 

As for the triangle, I have a vision of Drew and Jason locked in an embrace, falling down a mine shaft or something. Two go in-one comes out, type of thing.


----------



## stellie93

Did someone say that Jason is not going to be here permanently? I hope he stays--I like them both now, but he's the best. 

I doubt if Franco's mom knows the truth, or she wouldn't have gotten rid of Drew. Or maybe she did and that's why she got rid of the boyfriend. Do we know if Drew was seriously hurt in the fall? Was there an investigation of the safety of the home by some government agency?


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> Did someone say that Jason is not going to be here permanently? I hope he stays--I like them both now, but he's the best.
> 
> I doubt if Franco's mom knows the truth, or she wouldn't have gotten rid of Drew. Or maybe she did and that's why she got rid of the boyfriend. Do we know if Drew was seriously hurt in the fall? Was there an investigation of the safety of the home by some government agency?


The only thing I heard about Steve Burton is that he said he would be back for a "while." But, he never defined that term. Could be a year, maybe longer.

I think Betsy could clear up a lot of things. That's why she's so hard to find right now. We don't know of any official investigations of the incident.

I'd be willing to bet that Jim Harvey is at the bottom of a lot of bad things, both in the past and the present.


----------



## RGM1138

Wow, Dr. Skeevy McPerv is really trying to creep on Kiki. A bottle of wine and a first edition? Oh yeah, he’s workin’ it. 

Uh oh, telephone, telegraph tellaCarly. Jace is gonna really regret telling her his secrets. It’ll be all over PC before the echo dies away. 

Bobby needs to stay two steps ahead of Harvey. He’s ruthless and he’s a conniving sob. 

Drew believes Franco. For now. 

Poor Liz. Sam threw so much shade that a dark cloud will be following her.


----------



## Graymalkin

Some new faces: The nurse, Francesca, who seems to have caught Michael's eye--which means Nelle will try to drive her insane or kill her.

And we have a child actor to play Leo!


----------



## RGM1138

In what world is a lemon lime the same as a root beer? You better dump Joss before this gets really bad.

Oh, Franco. Didn’t I say you were going to regret not coming clean with Liz. Guess what?

Uh oh. I think Michael has just met Nelle’s next murder victim.

Whaaaaat? Another brother in town?

I wonder if Franco will go out and try to prove what everybody thinks about him. That he is a degenerate, violent creep. Even without a toomah. 

Aha! Natural gas! I knew it! Well, I guessed at it upthread. Do I win?


----------



## stellie93

I must have missed Leo in the cut away to Washington. 

Funny that Drew believes Franco and Liz doesn't--finally. They had better move to a house with no stairs. (I realize she kicked him out, but that will last about 5 minutes. 

The evil fracking seems to be the culprit. I thought this was in the middle of town--how can they be drilling and no one know it?


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> I must have missed Leo in the cut away to Washington.
> 
> Funny that Drew believes Franco and Liz doesn't--finally. They had better move to a house with no stairs. (I realize she kicked him out, but that will last about 5 minutes.
> 
> The evil fracking seems to be the culprit. I thought this was in the middle of town--how can they be drilling and no one know it?


It was a short scene with Leo. Right after the one where Michael met Francesca, Nelle's next victim.

Nelle brought the little tot downstairs. Moments later, Carly walked in while Olivia was talking to Nelle.

ETA: I'm not sure where Charles street is in Port Chuck, but I was just watching a video on fracking. Actually, they drill straight down for up to a mile and a half, then go horizontal for several thousand more feet. 
So theoretically, at least in soap logic, they could have been at the edge of town, in another county doing the drilling.


----------



## Graymalkin

I doubt very much that the writers did any research whatsoever on fracking.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> I doubt very much that the writers did any research whatsoever on fracking.


Yeah, they believe we'll swallow anything.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> It was a short scene with Leo. Right after the one where Michael met Francesca, Nelle's next victim.
> 
> Nelle brought the little tot downstairs. Moments later, Carly walked in while Olivia was talking to Nelle.
> 
> ETA: I'm not sure where Charles street is in Port Chuck, but I was just watching a video on fracking. Actually, they drill straight down for up to a mile and a half, then go horizontal for several thousand more feet.
> So theoretically, at least in soap logic, they could have been at the edge of town, in another county doing the drilling.


Google Image Result for https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net/simpsons/images/b/bc/Slant_drilling.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20120427144330


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Google Image Result for https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net/simpsons/images/b/bc/Slant_drilling.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20120427144330


Yeah, like that!


----------



## RGM1138

Hmm, I think Kim and Charlie are getting close to some sympathy sex. 

Is Franco faking it or is he losing it? Maybe Drew should have waited a few seconds more. It sounds like Lyin’ Jim was about to confess. I hope Bobby is wearing a wire. 

Jason, just go for it. You know you want to. 

If Val and Peter don’t quit gossiping around Crimson, Nina is going to hear them and discover the secret. And then drill her hubby for all the info. 

Finally, Ned becomes a stand-up guy. I hope he sticks to his word. 

Maybe they’ll catch Nelle the Grim Reaper in an attempt to kill Carly and send her to jail until she’s old and wrinkled.


----------



## stellie93

I'm sure Ned won't want to tear up Port Chuck. Plus he doesn't make any profit out of this deal, does he? He'll step up. :up:


----------



## Graymalkin

You'd think the New York State EPA would have something to say about illegal drilling for natural gas in the heart of a city.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> You'd think the New York State EPA would have something to say about illegal drilling for natural gas in the heart of a city.


Yeah, they're probably the ones who gave him the go ahead after studying all of his deep core geological maps showing gas deposits and fault lines.


----------



## Graymalkin

Apparently the producers didn't want to spend the money on a bunch of thuggish-looking extras and some fake tasers. They just transition from Drew breaking down the door of Jim's motel room straight to Drew and Franco locked up in that sub-basement.


----------



## RGM1138

Yeah, I noticed that. Now we know what Harvey will get busted for. 

Of course, kidnapping is enough to get him a long prison stretch. Unless he’s stupid enough to push it and get attempted murder charges too. 

Looks like Ned is sticking to his guns. Even against all the money possibilities for him and Port Chuck.


----------



## RGM1138

Powerful scene between Mike and Sonny today. 

Will Sam and Liz rescue the Hardy boys?

Even the PCPD should be able to come up with something to arrest Harvey for and hold him until they get enough charges for a felony. 

Is Maxie planning to use Peter as a sex toy? 

Unbelievably, Ava was trying to do Cray Cray Nelle a favor by telling her to back off Carly. As usual, she’s too stupid to follow advice. 

That girl is going to do something so horrendous to Carly, that when everyone finds out, she’ll be lucky if she only goes to jail. She still doesn’t realize what she’s messing with. She could end up as part of a Jersey turnpike.


----------



## stellie93

Are we sure she's still pregnant? At least that will keep her alive for a while. And then they will be happy to take care of the baby while she rots away in prison. 

Mike's story line is really good--I don't usually like sad stories, be he's such a good actor and they're doing it really well.


----------



## Graymalkin

Yes, Nelle's baby bump is starting to be more prominent.

It's interesting how both GH and The Young and the Restless are running Alzheimer's storylines at the same time.

So Griffin suspects that Peter may be Henrik. Now who is the worst possible person who could find out before he tells Anna?


----------



## RGM1138

Well, now Jim’s gone and done it. He’s denied knowledge of Drew and Franco. He has to kill them now. Of course, he’ll try to make it look like an accident or that they killed each other. But he can’t afford to let them live. 

Somehow, I see Jason pulling a Batman to save the day. Maybe killing Jim in the process. Or his henchboy. 

Speaking of drilling, Peter is trying to ease on in to the saddle. You naughty, naughty boy. Then, his parentage will be the big secret that Maxie uncovers. When Nathan’s lookalike cousin appears 3 years from now. 

I guess Olivia is the better angel sitting on Ned’s shoulder.


----------



## JimSpence

So, who's going to OFF Jim H.? Franco or Jason?
My bet is on Jason.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> So, who's going to OFF Jim H.? Franco or Jason?
> My bet is on Jason.


Maybe both, or, Jason and Drew. Like the scene at the end of Lethal Weapon where Riggs and Murtaugh take down Joshua.


----------



## JimSpence

So, Dr. Bentsch has his eyes on Kiki. And she knows it.

Jim H. is putting a whole new meaning to cement overshoes.


----------



## RGM1138

So, make it look like Jim didn’t even know Drew and Bobby were down there. They’ll be under cubic yards of concrete, and no one will be the wiser. (So he thinks).

Geez, Dr. Perv isn’t even being subtle. So, what does Kiki do, tell the board and risk losing the ride along with the prestigious, but scummy, medical man? Or, go along to get along? Ripped from yesterday’s headlines.

Liz saves Sam’s butt. Will Sam be grateful? (I missed that part. Have to rewatch tonight.


----------



## Graymalkin

Looks like Nurse Francesca is sticking around awhile, to be a new love interest for Michael and a potential murder victim for Crazy Nelle.

Actress's name is Celesta DeAstis. She is the one who played the grown-up Avery in Ava's standalone nightmare episode on January 17.

(And this, dear friends, is why I love, love, love the Internet. You couldn't find this stuff out 20 years ago without having to subscribe to a soap magazine.)


----------



## RGM1138

Oh, Harvey’s in it up to his Van **** now. And Andy and Bobby are becoming best buds?

I think Nell’s going to be disappointed, because Carly’s not as weak or as stupid as Nelle thinks she is. Her plan may backfire on her and she will unravel. She’ll be giving birth in Arkham asylum. 

Hopefully it will happen before Michael’s new would-be gurlfren is killed off.


----------



## Graymalkin

There's also the question of why on Earth do you pour a foundation over an existing sub-basement? My construction savvy is rudimentary (mostly watching renovation shows on HGTV), but surely having a huge void underneath your building is not a good idea.


----------



## Graymalkin

Francesca: "I'm looking for something uncomplicated. Stable. No games, no drama."

Me: MUWAHAHAHAHA, boy are you in the wrong city, sweetie.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Looks like Nurse Francesca is sticking around awhile, to be a new love interest for Michael and a potential murder victim for Crazy Nelle.
> 
> Actress's name is Celesta DeAstis. She is the one who played the grown-up Avery in Ava's standalone nightmare episode on January 17.
> 
> (And this, dear friends, is why I love, love, love the Internet. You couldn't find this stuff out 20 years ago without having to subscribe to a soap magazine.)


I'm of the generation that grew up with 3 channels of snowy B&W tv until CATV came along and we had 12 channels of crystal clear broadcasting. That was all the numbers on the dial! 
So, things like the internet and a phone in my hand that I can watch tv on, is like magic to me.


----------



## Graymalkin

RGM1138 said:


> I'm of the generation that grew up with 3 channels of snowy B&W tv until CATV came along and we had 12 channels of crystal clear broadcasting. That was all the numbers on the dial!
> So, things like the internet and a phone in my hand that I can watch tv on, is like magic to me.


Same generation here. We had to fidget with aluminum foil flags on our B&W TV's antenna. We didn't have a color TV until 1968. My college TV was a 10-inch B&W -- and that's when I started watching GH, back in the days of Luke and Laura and Jeff and Heather and the arrival of the Cassadines.

Living in the NYC metro market, we did have seven VHF channels: 2 (CBS), 4 (NBC), 5 (WYNY), 7 (ABC), 9 (WOR), 11 (PIX), and 13 (PBS). We never got a single UHF channel that could be viewed clearly.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Same generation here. We had to fidget with aluminum foil flags on our B&W TV's antenna. We didn't have a color TV until 1968. My college TV was a 10-inch B&W -- and that's when I started watching GH, back in the days of Luke and Laura and Jeff and Heather and the arrival of the Cassadines.
> 
> Living in the NYC metro market, we did have seven VHF channels: 2 (CBS), 4 (NBC), 5 (WYNY), 7 (ABC), 9 (WOR), 11 (PIX), and 13 (PBS). We never got a single UHF channel that could be viewed clearly.


Yeah, I didn't get a color tv until I bought one when my daughter was born in 1971.

We only had one local station back in the early 60s. When they brought in Community Antenna TV, with antennas on a very tall pole, we could get several others from New Orleans and Mobile, AL. Both about 70 miles away. We even got a channel that had a rotating camera shooting weather instruments all day. It was the future!


----------



## allan

I don't remember just when Mom got a color TV, but I thought it was a big deal. I loved playing with the tints to make everything green or purple.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Oh, Harvey's in it up to his Van **** now. And Andy and Bobby are becoming best buds?
> 
> I think Nell's going to be disappointed, because Carly's not as weak or as stupid as Nelle thinks she is. Her plan may backfire on her and she will unravel. She'll be giving birth in Arkham asylum.
> 
> Hopefully it will happen before Michael's new would-be gurlfren is killed off.


What is her villain name? DeathNell?


----------



## Graymalkin

TonyD79 said:


> What is her villain name? DeathNell?


It would be, if she was a Marvel supervillainess.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> What is her villain name? DeathNell?


Good one!


(Damn, wish I had thought of that).


----------



## Graymalkin

Really, Carly? You're trying to throw Drew and Kim back together? Wait until she finds out Kim's more interested in Julian.

Why did they send Betsy Frank to a hospital in Buffalo instead of GH? Did they not want to pay the actress more than absolutely necessary?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Really, Carly? You're trying to throw Drew and Kim back together? Wait until she finds out Kim's more interested in Julian.
> 
> Why did they send Betsy Frank to a hospital in Buffalo instead of GH? Did they not want to pay the actress more than absolutely necessary?


I think Carly knows about Jules. Or she will imminently. And Juley is still into his nutsy ex. Why, I have no idea. (Rodney Dangerfield).

Harvey knew not to bring Betsy to Pop Charles cuz everybody in town would know she was there. There's only 2 hospitals in Port Chuckles anyway.


----------



## RGM1138

Good on ya, Michael, for telling Nasty Nelle where you stand. That’s gonna piss her off, but good. 

Damn, Sam. Like a dog with a bone over this Franco thing. I know he messed you up, but he’s trying to go straight for his woman and the kids. Maybe you could cut him a little slack. 

Annihilator Nelle, hope you enjoy living at the big, cold Q estate alone, while Michael and his new squeeze raise your baby.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Good one!
> 
> 
> (Damn, wish I had thought of that).


I've been catching up on comic books lately.


----------



## TonyD79

Sigh. Suddenly the brothers hate each other enough to beat each other up for no real reason other than they love the same person. So much for Jason wanting Sam to do what she wants. 

This is dumb writing.


----------



## Graymalkin

Seems to me Drew instigated that fight, and Jason was defending himself.

So is Betsy Frank going to suffer a fatal heart attack or disabling stroke before she can tell the truth?

I'd never qualify to live in Soap World because I generally come right out and say things rather than preface them for hours on end with ridiculously ominous teasers.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Seems to me Drew instigated that fight, and Jason was defending himself.
> 
> So is Betsy Frank going to suffer a fatal heart attack or disabling stroke before she can tell the truth?
> 
> I'd never qualify to live in Soap World because I generally come right out and say things rather than preface them for hours on end with ridiculously ominous teasers.


Make that weeks on end.


----------



## stellie93

Graymalkin said:


> Seems to me Drew instigated that fight, and Jason was defending himself.
> 
> So is Betsy Frank going to suffer a fatal heart attack or disabling stroke before she can tell the truth?


I actually thought that Jason was the one who sounded stupid. He had seemed to sympathize with what Drew was going through before, but then he just dumped all over him. Not like his usual controlled self. 

I thought they were suggesting that Betsy didn't really know what happened since she wasn't home. So now she does?


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> I actually thought that Jason was the one who sounded stupid. He had seemed to sympathize with what Drew was going through before, but then he just dumped all over him. Not like his usual controlled self.
> 
> I thought they were suggesting that Betsy didn't really know what happened since she wasn't home. So now she does?


Yeah, neither of them think the other is good enough for Sam. And Drew was drunk, but he instigate the fight.

And it's really no one's fault. Jason didn't know what he was coming back to. Drew didn't even know he wasn't the real Jason. And poor Sam, caught in the middle.

I think Betsy always knew, that's why Jim had her stashed away.


----------



## JimSpence

Wow! There seems to a lot advice being given lately. 

I wonder how Maxie will react when she finds out that Peter is Nathan's half brother?
And, that goes for Nina too!
Then there's Anna finding out that Peter is her son


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I actually thought that Jason was the one who sounded stupid. He had seemed to sympathize with what Drew was going through before, but then he just dumped all over him. Not like his usual controlled self.
> 
> I thought they were suggesting that Betsy didn't really know what happened since she wasn't home. So now she does?


I will never think Jason is anything other than a jerk. Always has been since the accident. No matter how much they try to make him a hero, he has the stunted thought process of a five year old bully.


----------



## TonyD79

I liked the anniversary special. Couched in a party for Mike worked organically.


----------



## Graymalkin

Interesting choice of invitees to that party. Was it restricted to actors who had been there at least 5 or 10 years?


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Interesting choice of invitees to that party. Was it restricted to actors who had been there at least 5 or 10 years?


More like those who had old memories to recall. What would Nelle help?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Interesting choice of invitees to that party. Was it restricted to actors who had been there at least 5 or 10 years?


I'll have to watch again, but at first glance, it looked like the classic cast, Bobbie, Mike, (the character, not the actor), Sonny, Carly, Scott, Monica, Jason, Anna, Lucy, Ned, Alexis, Kevin, Mac and Felicia - Audrey really should have been there. Pretty much everyone whose character has been there 20 years or more and anyone presently connected to the Corinthos clan.

BTW, I just noticed that Rachel Ames, (Audrey Hardy-a very early cast member), is 88 and possibly couldn't attend. She was there for another anniversary show a few years ago.


----------



## Graymalkin

Elizabeth, Dante, Lulu, and Olivia were also there. And Maxie came in late.


----------



## stellie93

No Genie Francis clips? Luke was there but with Bobbie--lots of young Bobbie. Trying to think who else was left out.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Elizabeth, Dante, Lulu, and Olivia were also there. And Maxie came in late.


Yeah, Dante, Lulu and Liv are all Corinthos connected. 
Maxie is Felicia's daughter and Mac's stepdaughter. 
Of course, Liz's grandfather was Dr. Steve Hardy, the head honcho of GH for over 30 years.


----------



## RGM1138

I enjoyed the anniversary show. I wish they had used more clips.

I especially missed a shot of John Ingle as Edward with Lila. I know there were other Edwards but he was the one I think of as the quintessential ELQ.

One clip they really should have used is when Tony Jones is listening to BJ’s heart in Maxie’s chest. That was quite moving.

There was barely anything with Luke and, no Laura? That’s just rude.

They could have found a better clip of Alan and Monica.

With recent and upcoming cast changes, I’m wondering who will still be around for the 60th.

ETA: I don’t think I’ve ever seen Jason dance before. I was shocked.


----------



## Graymalkin

I started watching GH in 1978, so I knew Steve Hardy and Audrey. And Jeff and Heather Webber, and Alan and Monica, and of course Luke, Laura, and Scott.


----------



## TonyD79

I liked the clips they picked. The only one I wished they didn’t use was Anna and Robin. They overuse that one and I was glad they picked mostly clips that hadn’t been used a lot before.


----------



## Graymalkin

You'd think that with all the trauma that happens to these people, they'd all be zonked out on antidepressants. Everyone there has been in mortal peril at least a dozen times. They all have evil twins. One minute they're eight years old, the next they're 18.


----------



## stellie93

Is it just me, or does the new Georgie look a lot like the original Georgie she was named after. 

Also, no Robert Scorpio or Holly. I would have liked to see a clip of Robyn and Brenda as girls, although Mike did mention Brenda.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> Is it just me, or does the new Georgie look a lot like the original Georgie she was named after.
> 
> Also, no Robert Scorpio or Holly. I would have liked to see a clip of Robyn and Brenda as girls, although Mike did mention Brenda.


Yeah, I was thinking that the SORASed girl looked a bit like Georgie. I'm sure it's no coincidence.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, the kitty’s out of the litter box Re: Petey August. Will Griff spill the porridge?

I just figured out why Herr Heimlick bothers me. It’s that quasi-hipster, 80s hairstyle. Reminds me of Gary, (Anthony Michael Hall), in Weird Science. 

Liz, I don’t think you’re ever going to get absolution from Father Jason. 

Doc wants to hypnotize Franco? Do you really want to unleash what’s buried in that Pandora’s box?

Hmm, might there be a baby-faced detective in Maxie’s not too distant future? Magic 8 Ball says: Cannot predict now.


----------



## Graymalkin

Griffin is an idiot. Henrik's obvious next move is to kill him.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Griffin is an idiot. Henrik's obvious next move is to kill him.


Well, he is involved with Ava de ville, so yeah, he's nuts.


----------



## Graymalkin

Well, now, I think Ava is actually trying to be good. Of course, it's only a temporary state of affairs. She'll revert to her previous evil state once Griffin leaves or gets bumped off.

Edited to add: Just saw what Ava does. Dammit, woman, you were going along so good there for a while!


----------



## RGM1138

_Possible _casting spoiler involving a character when haven't seen for a minute.



Spoiler



I've read that Spinelli and Jason arrive in Europe and somehow stumble upon a very much alive Nikolas. 
It's unlikely to be Tyler Christopher as he seems comfortably ensconced over at DOOL with Marlena Evans.


I'd post the site, but I lost it and don't know where I was at the time.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Well, now, I think Ava is actually trying to be good. Of course, it's only a temporary state of affairs. She'll revert to her previous evil state once Griffin leaves or gets bumped off.


That's right. There's so many skeletons in her closet, it's like Halloween in there. She's responsible for at least one murder and indirectly for the death of Morgan. And that's the ones we know of. 
What Griffin sees in her, I have no idea.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> That's right. There's so many skeletons in her closet, it's like Halloween in there. She's responsible for at least one murder and indirectly for the death of Morgan. And that's the ones we know of.
> What Griffin sees in her, I have no idea.


He's a priest who hadn't had sex for over a decade. She is probably a wildcat.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> He's a priest who hadn't had sex for over a decade. She is probably a wildcat.


Ewwwww. I don't know. She seems like she'd be the bossy type, who would just lie there and give instructions.

Ack! Now you've made me think about it!


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Ewwwww. I don't know. She seems like she'd be the bossy type, who would just lie there and give instructions.
> 
> Ack! Now you've made me think about it!


Perfect for a priest.


----------



## Graymalkin

So now we can make a pretty good guess that Harvey molested Bobby and was going to molest Andy when Bobby intervened, somehow. Maybe Bobby pushed Andy down the stairs so that his mom would send Andy away — and out of Harvey’s reach.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> So now we can make a pretty good guess that Harvey molested Bobby and was going to molest Andy when Bobby intervened, somehow. Maybe Bobby pushed Andy down the stairs so that his mom would send Andy away - and out of Harvey's reach.


Harvey looked pretty bent when he thought Betsy was gonna open up about him.

They need to take him down hard.


----------



## JimSpence

So, will we find out what happened with Jim Harvey and Franco next week?
Let's hope the story isn't dragged out.

And Nelle was able to control the lights in Carly's house just be plugging a control in an outlet!
I have a similar system in my house and it takes a bit more than that.
But, then this is a soap opera.

The story with Mike will be interesting.


----------



## Graymalkin

Nelle left out the spooky moans and rattling chains. "Moooooooorgan.... Mooooooorgan...."


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Nelle left out the spooky moans and rattling chains. "Moooooooorgan.... Mooooooorgan...."


But she did do the creepy soap opera linger as the left the house.


----------



## Graymalkin

Drew saves Franco! Jim Harvey is definitely, positively, absolutely dead! Franco has Jim's confession! Franco tells Elizabeth everything! (Or so it appears.)

Drew doesn't appear to be in any legal jeopardy -- but I'm not sure Franco's off the hook yet.

All these weird events happening to Carly -- and she doesn't suspect Death-Nelle?

Nelle's new alliance with Brad spells no good for anybody. Brad's chances for actually getting that adoption have just dropped 95% because Nelle is going to shaft him, but good.

I'm amused by the banter involved in the Alexis-Hamilton "Mildred" situation, but it's a pained sort of amusement. Meanwhile, Hayden is still out there, and her baby with Hamilton is probably a teenager by now.


----------



## RGM1138

Wow. Lot of history came out of the last couple of eps. I knew Harvey was a bad guy, just didn’t realize how bad. 

I guess Bobby and Andy are BFFs now. That’s good. And maybe Franco can stop being such a weirdo. 

Oh, Nelle. You should not wear a watch cap. Ever. It only proves that evil is butt ugly. 

Spinelli in Europe, alone? Seems like a stretch. Jason will probably end up having to rescue him from whatever snafu he’s gotten himself into.


----------



## RGM1138

I knew it. The Black Heart Twins are still at it. There’s no way Ava overcomes her suspicious and insecure ways. Griff will find out that she’s broken his trust, again, and she will blame everyone but herself. 

And her sister in the evil arts, Nelle, will be looking to take out Maxie, because she paid attention to Michael. 

And this back burner story about the body in Croton. Looks like it might eventually be getting more prominent and become a big problem for Sonny and crew. 

Why is Heiney pushing Lulu on the story now? If he wants to be outed, why not just do it himself?


----------



## Graymalkin

Henrik sets up a work history for his cover but no home addresses? Even the WSB isn’t that sloppy.


----------



## JimSpence

Nice to see Emma again.


----------



## Graymalkin

No one suspects Nell is behind Carly’s gaslighting? It’s her modus operandi, and she has motive. God, they’re stupid.


----------



## JimSpence

Did Mike just wonder off with Avery, or is there someone else working behind the scene? Nelle?
So Nelle used delayed invisible ink! I hope that flyer is still around and it will be found to prove Carly was set up! Did Nelle wear gloves when she wrote the note?

Gotta love Sam. When did Jason become so good at giving advice?


----------



## RGM1138

Hmm, Kim should not try to do impressions of Blofeld-esque mad doctors. 

What are her intentions anyway? She professes to be cozy with Julian, yet, she’s invited Drew over for a family chili dinner. Yeah, these things start out innocently enough, but, this is a soap. Perhaps she remembers how Drew used to tickle her fancy. 

A new Star Trek haircut, cleanly shaved face, a willingness to forgive his mother. Is this the beginning of a new persona for Bobby Franco - Crusader for Truth and Justice? Maybe a cape is next. (Still skeeves me out when he and Liz do a love scene).

Will they find Mike and Avery Friday? Maybe Mike will have injures from saving Avery from harm. Of course, Ava will still blame him for putting her in danger. 

Griffin, Ava and Julian in prayer? Lucifer must be positively apoplectic.


----------



## TonyD79

Dragging out the Avery and mike wandering off story.


----------



## Graymalkin

I really thought Carly was savvier than this. But the writers obviously want to stick her in the loony bin, so she's been made even more gullible than usual.


----------



## TonyD79

Ah, irony. Henrik was a great actor. Too bad the actor playing him isn’t.


----------



## JimSpence

Damn, could Sam look any more beautiful?
Kelly needs to get another daytime Emmy for her portrayal of Sam these last few months.

Now that they didn't stretch out the search for Avery, we can now focus on Mike's mental state.

Why haven't they done a forensic study of the flyer?


----------



## Graymalkin

JimSpence said:


> Damn, could Sam look any more beautiful?


And the way she was distracting the Swiss banker while typing in her "passcode." Jason saw that, and knew why she was doing it, but he sure as heck didn't like it one bit. He may be the strong silent type but he's not _dead._

Question: Did Spinelli actually find proof that Mr. Swiss Banker had embezzled all those funds -- or was Spinelli just telling him that he could make it look like he was embezzling, to get him to cooperate? Yes, I know, in the end it doesn't really matter; Mr. Swiss Banker is going to cough up the info.

I'm not entirely sure that the photo on file of Henrik Faison is going to be Peter August. It depends on how long the writers want to drag this out. If they want a quicker pace, it will be August. If they want to keep prolonging the suspense, it'll be Cesar or Drew or Valentin or Nikolas.


----------



## stellie93

When the woman said he has big brown eyes they skipped to Peter August, and although I couldn't see them that well, he looked like he has blue eyes. Anyone else notice? 

Ava is going to mess around and lose Griffin. And she'll never take Avery from Sonny. No way. Doesn't he have something on her that made her give her up in the first place?


----------



## JimSpence

The photo found could be years old.

Peter's eyes looked blue to me as well.

Ava killed Connie and is keeping this over her head.


----------



## TonyD79

Brown in photos but they did look blue in that scene.


----------



## stellie93

Maybe he wears blue contacts as a disguise? But if they get that close to him, his eye color won't fool them.


----------



## TonyD79

I checked. Brown in other scenes. Just sloppy direction. Light angle messed it up. I see a reflection that is a hue of blue in the shot they used.


----------



## RGM1138

Yeah, the teacher made a big deal of his “emotive, brown eyes.” And they cut to a cu of Henrik’s light brown, (almost hazel), eyes. Anna’s are dark brown. 

I’m thinking that Heiney may set up a meeting with a fake Peter to throw Lulu off. 

I got a chuckle or two from the Scooby crew. Especially, Jason in a jacket and tie. 

Man, World Security Bureau sounds much more stupid that just WSB. 

I miss Courtney. 

Sonny, trust your wife, man. Stupid writing.


----------



## RGM1138

Hey, maybe Henrik and Valentin are part time lovers. Unless they have some big business or drug deal going on, I can’t figure the connection.

Never say die, Nelle. She keeps trying to glom onto Michael’s life, but he keeps wisely repelling her.

Ava, you’ve obviously never heard the expression “Don’t poke the bear.” Bad time to take advantage of Sonny. He don’t forget. (Also, no time to break out your William Shatner School of Acting chops either - or was that the Blue Steel look?).

A Conundrum Box, never heard that expression before. I like it.

I was wondering how Anna had Henrik without Robert knowing. How old is he anyway?


----------



## Graymalkin

I'm thinking Anna's timeline is extremely malleable. It's whatever the writers want at the moment. Heck, everyone's timeline is like that. It's Soap World. Retcons up the wazoo.

Looks like the Ava-Griffin relationship is starting to fracture, because she just can't help herself. Time for grown-up Avery to start appearing in more of Ava's nightmares.

So Sam, Spinelli, and Jason are awfully casual about committing grand larceny. Will those sapphires show up again in some significant way?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> I'm thinking Anna's timeline is extremely malleable. It's whatever the writers want at the moment. Heck, everyone's timeline is like that. It's Soap World. Retcons up the wazoo.
> 
> Looks like the Ava-Griffin relationship is starting to fracture, because she just can't help herself. Time for grown-up Avery to start appearing in more of Ava's nightmares.
> 
> So Sam, Spinelli, and Jason are awfully casual about committing grand larceny. Will those sapphires show up again in some significant way?


Yeah, but the guy they took the jewels from was all bad. (To paraphrase Arnold).
And they did plan to give them to charities.


----------



## RGM1138

Hmm, can little Nelle convince Ava de Vil to drop her demands and win Michael back at the same time?

Scotty apparently hasn’t thought that it’s as easy to dump two bodies in the Pine Barrens as one. And does he really want to spend eternity in hell in the same hole as Ava?

Dr. B*tch is working overtime to pay back Kiki. I wonder if he meant to bang her with the clipboard. Looks like he’s going to mess with Ava and Griff too.

It’s heartbreaking to see Mike go through all of the Alzheimer’s effects.

Every time someone mentions epidural hematoma on a medical show, I always think of Ben Casey.


----------



## RGM1138

Yikes, Alexis and Dr. Scared of Commitment had the sex?!? I had completely blocked that from my mind. (Oh, no! They’re doing it again!).  And JJ is gonna watch. ew. 

Wow, Sam and Jason had all of that adrenaline-pumping adventure AND they both know Huxley? I think the horizontal mambo is imminent. 

Oh, Spineli, you got some ‘splainin’ to do.


----------



## JimSpence

So all of the Henrik story lines are coming to a head. I see a 100 megaton explosion happening over Port Charles when they do. \

Will Sonny bring up that is was Ava that killed Connie Falconeri in order to get Mike off?


----------



## RGM1138

I had to chuckle when Robert was writing down Trilithium as the alloy that the Conundrum Box is constructed of. 

I guess that Faison went to the future and bought some Trilithium from Star Fleet, since it won’t be officially be discovered until 2268. And then used by Dr. Soran as a nuclear inhibitor to collapse a star.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I had to chuckle when Robert was writing down Trilithium as the alloy that the Conundrum Box is constructed of.
> 
> I guess that Faison went to the future and bought some Trilithium from Star Fleet, since it won't be officially be discovered until 2268. And then used by Dr. Soran as a nuclear inhibitor to collapse a star.


Maybe they got it from Casey when he returned from Lumina.

Casey was involved with Faison and Anna and Robin and Spoon Island.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Maybe they got it from Casey when he returned from Lumina.
> 
> Casey was involved with Faison and Anna and Robin and Spoon Island.


Yeah, Port Charles has seen many things. Weather machines, (space) aliens, (multiple) resurrections, mob wars, a Stavrosicle, babies aging at rapid rates. And, if you include the spin-off, vampires, angels, time travel and the devil.

I guess it's not too far fetched to think that a future isotope would wind up in the port city. Maybe Faison got a sample from the Duras sisters. 


What would Dr. Steve Hardy and Nurse Jesse Brewer think of all this?


----------



## Graymalkin

Steve and Jessie moved to Seattle and now work at the “other” Seattle hospital — the one that Grey+Sloan Memorial sends all its patients to when the interpersonal drama gets too convoluted. (Is it Mercy West? I can’t remember.)


----------



## RGM1138

What’s Nelle’s motive for trying to get Ava to play nice with Sonny? Does she want to pocket a future favor from Ava for being her “friend”?

Geez, Lucy, is that your purse or your suitcase?

Maybe Finn and Anna can start acting more like adults now. (Unless Alexis turns up pregnant.) 


Looks like Robert has the g-g-g-goods on Valentin. How will these relevations affect everyone?


----------



## stellie93

I think Nelle is going to get credit from Michael if she succeeds in shutting down Ava. She told him she would try.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> I think Nelle is going to get credit from Michael if she succeeds in shutting down Ava. She told him she would try.


I guess I missed that. It makes a lot of sense.
I tend to do several 15 sec. skips whenever they are on screen together.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Yeah, Port Charles has seen many things. Weather machines, (space) aliens, (multiple) resurrections, mob wars, a Stavrosicle, babies aging at rapid rates. And, if you include the spin-off, vampires, angels, time travel and the devil.
> 
> I guess it's not too far fetched to think that a future isotope would wind up in the port city. Maybe Faison got a sample from the Duras sisters.
> 
> 
> What would Dr. Steve Hardy and Nurse Jesse Brewer think of all this?


Pretty sure they were still around for the freezing of port chuck and a few other oddities.


----------



## RGM1138

Interesting how most of the stories were Ava-centric today. 

Uh oh, the check for The Nurses’ Ball is written with Nelle’s disappearing ink pen. That’ll come back around to bite her. 

The look on Michael’s face when Nelle proposed Carly as guardian was priceless. 

Now that Griff is starting to understand Ava’s dark side, can Nelle save her? Again?


----------



## RGM1138

Well, this Henrik hunt is brewing up to something big. I can imagine a scene not unlike one in the old comedy movies when everyone converges and they all realize at the same time: "Peter? Henrik? Mother? Son? *Peter? *What!?!

Will Anna be able to stop Jason from shooting him? Will Maxie beat him to within an inch of his life? Will Valentin's eyes be as large as saucers when Nina finds out? Stay tuned.

Val is working overtime to get Nina thinking that he really gave a rat's ass about Nathan.

Maxie's liable to shoot out that baby months early when she uncovers the truth.


----------



## JimSpence

The next sweeps ratings end 5/23. So I expect the Henrik/Peter to come to a head at the Nurses' Ball where all of the parties will be present together. Now that would be the blowout I'd expect.


----------



## RGM1138

Is Val actually going to kill a WSB agent?

Are they really going to kill off Robert Scorpio? I know he’s only a recurring character but still, he has been around a long time.


----------



## JimSpence

Now that would really piss off Robin.


----------



## TonyD79

Best wishes to Leslie Charleson. She injured her leg tripping over her dog.


----------



## Graymalkin

TonyD79 said:


> Best wishes to Leslie Charleson. She injured her leg tripping over her dog.


I was wondering what happened to her. Was it the Quartermaine dog, Annabelle the Second? 

(I didn't know until I googled that there was an entire storyline involving the first Annabelle and Lucky Spenser's dog, Foster, back in the 1990s.)


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Best wishes to Leslie Charleson. She injured her leg tripping over her dog.


Oh, no. I hope she recovers quickly.

Her understudy looks nothing like her.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Oh, no. I hope she recovers quickly.
> 
> He understudy looks nothing like her.


 But I did find it amusing that she held her arms the same way.


----------



## Graymalkin

The understudy they got for Nikolas two years ago didn't look anything like him, either.

In other news, I'm thinking Franco is going to be a way better step-dad to Danny than Jason would be a father. 

Port Chuckles really ought to be pushing for disaster aid from New York State and the federal government, in addition to suing Niagara Equities up the wazoo. And there should be criminal prosecutions by New York State (because being bankrupt is not a stay-out-of-jail card).

Whoever here said that invisible-ink pen was going to pop up again, you get a gold star. Although how it's ever going to get back to Carly, I have no idea. Ava and Lucy certainly have no reason to tell her.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> But I did find it amusing that she held her arms the same way.


I missed that part. I missed a lot of the live airing. 
I'll have to check the replay on Hulu.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> The understudy they got for Nikolas two years ago didn't look anything like him, either.
> 
> In other news, I'm thinking Franco is going to be a way better step-dad to Danny than Jason would be a father.
> 
> Port Chuckles really ought to be pushing for disaster aid from New York State and the federal government, in addition to suing Niagara Equities up the wazoo. And there should be criminal prosecutions by New York State (because being bankrupt is not a stay-out-of-jail card).
> 
> Whoever here said that invisible-ink pen was going to pop up again, you get a gold star. Although how it's ever going to get back to Carly, I have no idea. Ava and Lucy certainly have no reason to tell her.


Soap operas make strange bedfellows. You never know from one week to the next who will be helping whom.

And thank you for the gold star. (I knew that pen would be coming around again.) 

I'm sure a lot of things will come to light, somehow, at the Nurses' Ball.


----------



## RGM1138

Holy Bosco, Batman! I didn’t realize that was Patty McCormack, The Bad Seed (1956), as Monica!

I haven’t seen her on screen since an episode of Rawhide, around 1962-63. 

How time flies.


----------



## RGM1138

Uh, oh. Special Report on the Iran nuclear deal.


----------



## JimSpence

It looks like they are SORASing unborn babies now.
Nelle looks like she could have the kid any day. Maybe at the Nurses' ball!!

So will Maxie also have her kid at the ball?


----------



## RGM1138

My, oh my, Val’s about to go full blown Roger Daltrey.*

Peter’s startin’ to look awfully c-c-c-cold . .
He’d k-k-k kill Anna and Robert, before they get old . . .

Man, Drew is being quite the prick. Hey, if your marriage was doing so well, Jason coming back wouldn’t have blown it up. 

Alexis’ holier-than-thou attitude really bugs me. Lest we forget all the crap she’s pulled. AND gotten away with.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Holy Bosco, Batman! I didn't realize that was Patty McCormack, The Bad Seed (1956), as Monica!
> 
> I haven't seen her on screen since an episode of Rawhide, around 1962-63.
> 
> How time flies.


The Ropers.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> The Ropers.


Yeah, she's had an extensive filmography. I just somehow managed to miss 99% of it.

I think I caught 1 ep of The Ropers.

But talk about a flash forward. One minute, she's a young woman, the next, an elderly matron.


----------



## stellie93

Yeah, Drew acts like a nice guy most of the time, but he's so unreasonable about Jason. It's not Jason's fault he disappeared, and you're the one who stepped in and stole his family--not your fault either, but still....


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Yeah, Drew acts like a nice guy most of the time, but he's so unreasonable about Jason. It's not Jason's fault he disappeared, and you're the one who stepped in and stole his family--not your fault either, but still....


I will forever side with Drew. Jason is a murderer. His thought processes are warped and is a legit psychopath who judges everyone else. Guess what, Drew didn't ask to have his life stolen and be made into Jason either. And Jason just thinks he can waltz back into everyone's life like nothing has changed. Difficult for him because to him nothing has but he has no empathy for others.

I was happier when he was not back.


----------



## JimSpence

The load above the fan is getting deeper and deeper and it looks like it will hit at Nelle's baby shower. Gives a whole new meaning to shower doesn't it?

Just when I was starting to think that Peter isn't so bad, the writers throw a curve ball.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> The load above the fan is getting deeper and deeper and it looks like it will hit at Nelle's baby shower. Gives a whole new meaning to shower doesn't it?
> 
> Just when I was starting to think that Peter isn't so bad, the writers throw a curve ball.


His motives seem obscure though. Why is he doing all of this, to win Maxie? That doesn't make a lot of sense. 
He's already got money, apparently, so I can't figure out what he has to gain.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> I will forever side with Drew. Jason is a murderer. His thought processes are warped and is a legit psychopath who judges everyone else. Guess what, Drew didn't ask to have his life stolen and be made into Jason either. And Jason just thinks he can waltz back into everyone's life like nothing has changed. Difficult for him because to him nothing has but he has no empathy for others.
> 
> I was happier when he was not back.


I wouldn't say he has no empathy. He's very concerned about what happens to the people in his life. He's loyal to a fault. He's sensitive when it comes to Jake, not forcing himself on his son. Or, Sam, for that matter.

He's like a Dark Knight. Or, a James Bond, but without a license to kill. And let's face it, 007 loves to kill people, and usually in horrendous ways.

But, Drew seems to be loosening up a bit, judging by his conversations with Oscar.

You want evil, Nelle is your basic Satan in a skinny girl suit. She's on a level with crazy Ava, except she, at least, seems to be trying to grow a conscience. Nelle would run over her own mother if it suited her needs.


----------



## RGM1138

Crap, I missed a bunch of the live feed, especially the last few minutes.
Did Nelle the Dark Witch open the box from “Ava?” I was guessing it might be the bloody scarf, or a new one matching it. Although, that doesn’t seem logical.

I did catch the part where Carly gave Nelle the legal papers. And she was twistin’ the knife away. (Apologies to Chubby Checker).

I wish they’d resolve all this family drama between Chase and Finn. It seems silly and boring.

Thanks to Monica, Nelle has new money, (the bond). I’ll bet that thing never sees maturity.


----------



## stellie93

The gift was a mobile to hang over the baby's bed with PENGUINS on it. How terrible! They were Morgan's favorite. Seemed pretty lame to me. Of course Carly blamed Ava and went crazy. Looks like it will be continued tomorrow.


----------



## RGM1138

Oh, Carly. I thought she could hold it together. 

Well, off to Hulu for the replay.


----------



## Graymalkin

If Carly thinks someone’s trying to drive her crazy, maybe she should try to thwart them by not getting mad at the drop of a hat.


----------



## RGM1138

Uh oh, Carly is becoming unhinged. Ava’s best play is to throw L’il Nelle under the bus. They’d all believe her. 

Did anyone else notice the slime trail behind Nelle? It was evil oozing off her body. 

When did Brad and Nellevator become BFFs? I guess I missed that. 

Hey, wouldn’t it be funny if Bradley turned out to be the sperm donor for Nelle’s spawn?

I see that Doc Nero has a prominent position in the opening credits now. And Jason is always alone in his silver box.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I wouldn't say he has no empathy. He's very concerned about what happens to the people in his life. He's loyal to a fault. He's sensitive when it comes to Jake, not forcing himself on his son. Or, Sam, for that matter.
> 
> He's like a Dark Knight. Or, a James Bond, but without a license to kill. And let's face it, 007 loves to kill people, and usually in horrendous ways.
> 
> But, Drew seems to be loosening up a bit, judging by his conversations with Oscar.
> 
> You want evil, Nelle is your basic Satan in a skinny girl suit. She's on a level with crazy Ava, except she, at least, seems to be trying to grow a conscience. Nelle would run over her own mother if it suited her needs.


Empathy is not being concerned about people you are close to. Empathy is understanding and seeing things from viewpoints that are not yours or your loved ones. He shows zero ability to do that and was, indeed, the diagnosis when he first had brain damage. I do not see him as a hero. I see him as narrow minded and selfish. Always has been. Just because he comes in and rescues Sam or Sonny doesn't mean he is a hero. He is a thug.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Empathy is not being concerned about people you are close to. Empathy is understanding and seeing things from viewpoints that are not yours or your loved ones. He shows zero ability to do that and was, indeed, the diagnosis when he first had brain damage. I do not see him as a hero. I see him as narrow minded and selfish. Always has been. Just because he comes in and rescues Sam or Sonny doesn't mean he is a hero. He is a thug.


Yes, that's true, the crash made him this way. Caused by AJ, as we recall. Doesn't that make him a victim?
IIRC, he was a laidback surfer wannabe before AJ cruelly changed the course of his life forever.


----------



## stellie93

Wait a minute--Carly didn't even touch Nell, did she? Is this a replay of the time someone pushed a pg Carly down the stairs? Or was that someone else I'm thinking of?????


----------



## Graymalkin

Carly did not touch Nelle. But that’s not going to matter. She’ll end up in the slammer along with Sonny and Jason who are seconds away from being arrested by the county sheriff. Nelle gets Michael and Joss and takes it all.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Yes, that's true, the crash made him this way. Caused by AJ, as we recall. Doesn't that make him a victim?
> IIRC, he was a laidback surfer wannabe before AJ cruelly changed the course of his life forever.


Always hated the storyline but what I really have a problem with is making a hero out of Jason which the writers and fans do. He is not a hero. A tragic victim, sure. A hero? No.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Always hated the storyline but what I really have a problem with is making a hero out of Jason which the writers and fans do. He is not a hero. A tragic victim, sure. A hero? No.


Okay. But what about Drew? He killed an unarmed Jim Harvey when he could have easily subdued him, and made him stand trial. 
But everybody thinks he's a hero for that. Sure, Harvey was a scumbag child molester, who probably would have been killed in prison. But, everyone deserves a fair trial before being hung.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Okay. But what about Drew? He killed an unarmed Jim Harvey when he could have easily subdued him, and made him stand trial.
> But everybody thinks he's a hero for that. Sure, Harvey was a scumbag child molester, who probably would have been killed in prison. But, everyone deserves a fair trial before being hung.


I don't see it that way. That was in the moment. He saw it as the way to save Franco. (Plus he has Jason's memories.) Jason plans to kill. Geez. One is ah honored military guy with a memory transplant and the other is a mob henchman. Yes, let's compare them as being equivalent or side with the mob henchman. Sure.


----------



## TonyD79

Must be easy to write the Nelle story line. Just repeat almost everything that happened to Carly.


----------



## Graymalkin

Carly did all these things when she first showed up in Port Chuckles?


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Carly did all these things when she first showed up in Port Chuckles?


Pretty much. Or had them happen to her.


----------



## JimSpence

Finally, the fact that Ava killed Connie was brought up. 

There's going to be an interesting scene when it's proved that Carly was right about Nelle.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Finally, the fact that Ava killed Connie was brought up.
> 
> There's going to be an interesting scene when it's proved that Carly was right about Nelle.


It's gonna take a while. First, it's gonna look like Carly is just paranoid. But I would not be surprised if Ava turns on Nelle.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> I don't see it that way. That was in the moment. He saw it as the way to save Franco. (Plus he has Jason's memories.) Jason plans to kill. Geez. One is ah honored military guy with a memory transplant and the other is a mob henchman. Yes, let's compare them as being equivalent or side with the mob henchman. Sure.


I don't see it as that black and white, but we can agree to disagree.

Next thing you know, we'll be arguing over who was the best Bond. (Connery. Sean Connery).


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I don't see it as that black and white, but we can agree to disagree.
> 
> Next thing you know, we'll be arguing over who was the best Bond. (Connery. Sean Connery).


I read the books. He wasn't the Bond that Fleming wrote. But no one was. I don't think there was a best Bond because they were all mediocre to bad.


----------



## Graymalkin

Carly's in deep doo-doo. Nelle, of course, said Carly pushed her. And Ava's snatched up that baby blanket, which will make Carly look even more unhinged.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Carly's in deep doo-doo. Nelle, of course, said Carly pushed her. And Ava's snatched up that baby blanket, which will make Carly look even more unhinged.


Where could she have hidden the blanket? Unless it's in her purse, somebody will find it.

Something has to happen to expose Nelle's twisted side. She's like the Skin of Evil character in TNG, but not as charming. 


And when Michael realizes what's going on, he'll sue for full custody.


----------



## Graymalkin

The second Ava said she was going upstairs to check on Leo and Avery -- you may notice that she left without Avery -- I knew she was going to help Nelle and retrieve that blanket. Ava had a very large handbag -- large enough to conceal a baby blanket. (Don't forget, the laws of physics are somewhat mutable in SoapWorld.)


----------



## TonyD79

I rewatched the scene where AJ and Carly argued and Carly fell down the same steps. The Q’s really need to get that top step fixed. 

Karma. Carly always claimed AJ pushed her. He didn’t.


----------



## Graymalkin

Wow, Nelle fakes a nightmare. She is so eeeeevil.


----------



## RGM1138

An alpaca? Really? Lucy’s lucky it didn’t spit all over her. Or, maybe it will.

I’m no dress designer, but something looked wrong with Sam’s gown. That piece of plastic across her décolletage looked like it may have been added by a censor, more than a fashion maven.

Is Robin pregnant again?

Hey, who knew that Carla Hall, (The Chew), has been moonlighting as Cook Two all this time? (Stupid title).

Wonder if Ava will get tipsy and spill some secrets?

Oh, Dr. Bensch, you pervy slime. (Holy crap. I just realized that it’s James DePaiva, Ex-OLTL. Must be the Clark Kent glasses).


----------



## OlicityTiva

I really wish someone would kill Nelle, her stupid baby and just end this stupid as s--- storyline.

Honestly, the only reason I even watch one episode a week anymore is for Sam and Maxie. Everyone else is stupid and useless as f---.

I get daily recaps from my mother, so most of the time I don't bother watching.


----------



## RGM1138

OlicityTiva said:


> I really wish someone would kill Nelle, her stupid baby and just end this stupid as s--- storyline.
> 
> Honestly, the only reason I even watch one episode a week anymore is for Sam and Maxie. Everyone else is stupid and useless as f---.
> 
> I get daily recaps from my mother, so most of the time I don't bother watching.


Yeah, but this week in the Nurse's Ball. Don't you want to see how Lucy loses her dress? Again?

I'm thinking the alpaca will have something to do with it.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Yeah, but this week in the Nurse's Ball. Don't you want to see how Lucy loses her dress? Again?
> 
> I'm thinking the alpaca will have something to do with it.


The alpaca spits on her just as she is to go on stage and she will have to take her dress off just as the curtain parts.


----------



## OlicityTiva

I don't care about Lucy at all. She's on only a handful of times a year and that's more than I like. She just annoys me, especially with how pushy she is.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> The alpaca spits on her just as she is to go on stage and she will have to take her dress off just as the curtain parts.


Or, maybe, they've taught it to grab her dress, and it will "magically" fall off.


----------



## OlicityTiva

I liked that Robin was on yesterday. And supposedly Emma's with her, so I'm hoping they'll be in today's ep, as I plan to watch. I have my finger ready to hit that fast forward button when I get bored.


----------



## TonyD79

OlicityTiva said:


> I don't care about Lucy at all. She's on only a handful of times a year and that's more than I like. She just annoys me, especially with how pushy she is.


I love Lucy. Both Ricardo and Coe.


----------



## OlicityTiva

Pass. She just annoys me. I'd rather see Epiphany a million times more every year than sit though Lucy's scenes.

Also, that creepy AF doctor that's stalking Kiki? She needs to deal with that s--- and report him to Monica. I think Monica's still on the GH board, right? If so, she could put that d bag in his place.


----------



## TonyD79

I just saw him on a late night commercial for a romantic music collection. With his wife.


----------



## OlicityTiva

I won't be able to watch that guy in anything. He creeps me out on GH.


----------



## RGM1138

OlicityTiva said:


> I won't be able to watch that guy in anything. He creeps me out on GH.


You might not recognize him in anything else. He spent 15 years on OLTL, and it took me a year to figure out who he was on GH.


----------



## OlicityTiva

Yeah, I don't remember him from OLTL. Of course, I quit watching when they made Adriana a psycho so that they could put Rex with Gigi. So, they might have had him on before or after I watched.


----------



## TonyD79

OlicityTiva said:


> I won't be able to watch that guy in anything. He creeps me out on GH.


He wasn't creepy at all in the infomercial. I think it's called acting.


----------



## OlicityTiva

I'm aware that it's called acting. But the actor himself creeps me out.

Anyway, I have to say that I loved the Oscar and Joss scenes at the ball. 

I could've done without all the Finn and Anna b------t and their lame back and forth. I hate that once again, Alexis gets hurt and Anna gets another guy panting after her, and she's not even that good a character.

I have no beef with Finola Hughes, I just honestly hate Anna. She's boring as hell, and no matter how much GH hypes her, I don't find her interesting.


----------



## TonyD79

OlicityTiva said:


> I'm aware that it's called acting. But the actor himself creeps me out.


Oh? What else have you seen him in?


----------



## OlicityTiva

I don't think I've seen him in anything else. It's just the actor that creeps me out, period. From the moment he came onto GH, I never liked him, and just felt grossed out by him. I had a bad feeling about him from the beginning. This feeling only worsened when he turned his attention onto Kiki.


----------



## TonyD79

OlicityTiva said:


> I don't think I've seen him in anything else. It's just the actor that creeps me out, period. From the moment he came onto GH, I never liked him, and just felt grossed out by him. I had a bad feeling about him from the beginning. This feeling only worsened when he turned his attention onto Kiki.


Again. Acting. He is doing his job then.


----------



## RGM1138

OlicityTiva said:


> [Snipped]
> 
> I could've done without all the Finn and Anna b------t and their lame back and forth. I hate that once again, Alexis gets hurt and Anna gets another guy panting after her, and she's not even that good a character.
> 
> I have no beef with Finola Hughes, I just honestly hate Anna. She's boring as hell, and no matter how much GH hypes her, I don't find her interesting.


I agree that the Finn/Anna romance has been terribly handled. They should have written as two adults, not teenagers. I'd be happy to see how it goes with those two, if they'd let them act like grownups.

Something that happens every time Alexis gets involved with someone. She turns into a giggly, addled-headed teenager. It's just stupid.

But, I don't think she's in any danger of being hurt by Finn and Anna. As far as I can tell, Alexis and Ham are just friends with benefits.


----------



## OlicityTiva

For me at least, I see the whole Finn and Alexis thing like this:

Finn and Alexis start out as acquaintances because of both of their addictions. Then, over a few months time they become friends. More months pass, and it seems like their relationship is taking a turn into romance territory.

But then, BAM! Every time Finn and Alexis's relationship starts to change, the writer's throw in Anna, and Finn once again reverts back to another idiot who's impressed/smitten/obsessed with Anna. 

I've read many comments in different online communities about how Anna used to be badass and blah, blah, blah.. But the truth is, I don't see it. She has not done a single thing to be considered badass, since I started watching the show back in 2005.

I've been watching the show for 13 years, and I simply don't see anything special about the character Anna. Sure, Finola is beautiful, but so are many of the other actresses on the show.

I just don't get all the hype about Anna. Same for Robert. Nothing special about him, either.


----------



## Graymalkin

OlicityTiva said:


> I've read many comments in different online communities about how Anna used to be badass and blah, blah, blah.. But the truth is, I don't see it. She has not done a single thing to be considered badass, since I started watching the show back in 2005.
> 
> I've been watching the show for 13 years, and I simply don't see anything special about the character Anna. Sure, Finola is beautiful, but so are many of the other actresses on the show.
> 
> I just don't get all the hype about Anna. Same for Robert. Nothing special about him, either.


I think Anna and Robert's heyday was back in the 1990s, before you started watching. Same for Felicia and Mac, who just stand around and look all concerned when Maxie does something stupid.


----------



## OlicityTiva

For me, that's just another reason to cut them from the cast. I wouldn't mind it if Sonny and Carly also took a long walk off a short pier.


----------



## JimSpence

So what will Maxie name her baby? James or Nathan?
And what will she do when she finds out that Peter is Nathan's step brother and his true identity is Henrich Faison. There will be a lot of people affected when Peter's true identity is revealed.

Also let's lose the Kiki and Dr. Pervert story.


----------



## Graymalkin

Griffin really needs to stop hugging Kiki, because Ava always shows up at that moment and suspects shenanigans.

Was Max Gail (Mike) actually singing Sinatra's "Summer Wind," or was he lip-syncing?

Just how did Robert bust out of that prison, anyway?


----------



## OlicityTiva

I hate when people and characters name children after one of the parents. It's like, where's the freaking creativity?

Agree about Kiki and Dr. Perv. Someone please shoot this guy. Kiki needs to talk to her mother or uncle. I know they're still in contact with plenty of shady people. Just have one of them take this a-----e out.

Because he's "Super Robert" just like Anna's always "Super Anna", they can get out of everything and they protect the citizens of PC because they're so "intelligent" and "dangerous". Gag me.


----------



## stellie93

Not sure what Valentine's plan was here. He needed to kill Robert and Heinrick if he wanted to keep his nice family in Port Chuck. No way Nina's going to accept this. 

Wouldn't you think when Mike awkwardly stops singing that everyone would just applaud instead of staring at him silently?????


----------



## OlicityTiva

They have to have drama, as useless as it is. So of course they'll have an entire audience of people staring at a poor old man who can't even remember his name, much less words to some random song.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Griffin really needs to stop hugging Kiki, because Ava always shows up at that moment and suspects shenanigans.
> 
> Was Max Gail (Mike) actually singing Sinatra's "Summer Wind," or was he lip-syncing?
> 
> Just how did Robert bust out of that prison, anyway?


If he ever needs to see or talk to Ava, all he has to do is hug Kiki. Like calling beetle juice.

Looked like a mix of singing and lip sync.

I believe there was a throw away line about a potential way out the other day. Rogers is getting a bit old to climb through air ducts.


----------



## RGM1138

I’m still catching up on episodes. I’m surprised at all the talent at the NB this year. It’s usually pretty good, but with new blood. I liked the music choices. 

Who knew that Chase was a song and dance man?

I didn’t know Joss was a singer. Oscar was decent. 

I’m always stunned when Val sits down to the piano. 

Eddie Maine rocks the house again. And Liv in her disco boots. 

The new nurse has got a set of pipes. Does she have a name?

Epiphany lays it to the bone, as always. 

Ava . . . can sing? Well, crank up the reverb and don’t quit yer day job as a bunny killer. 

Some of the reaction shots in the audience were priceless. Especially when Ava was on stage.


----------



## TonyD79

That is a very hard song to sing that Ava did. She did better than I expected, actually.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> That is a very hard song to sing that Ava did. She did better than I expected, actually.


Yeah, she can sing. But, she's no studio musician. 
Well, few people are.


----------



## RGM1138

Ooh, guns, guns, guns! Well. That was intense. 

Too bad Maxie wasn’t around for the grand unveiling. I have a feeling she’ll be changing the baby’s name. 

After HenPeter was so vewy wude to Anna, I thought she’d tell Jason to just shoot the bastard. 

What a slimy weasel Heiney turned out to be. I guess he’ll be going away now. 

Ava, you’ve finally pushed Griffin into just what you’ve been *****in’ about. He’ll be kissing Kiki’s toes before the sun comes up. 

Oh, if looks could kill, Val would be a dead man walking.


----------



## JimSpence

The Vulcan neck pinch Really? I would really have liked to see Sam do that.
And another thing. Sam really looked great. 

Finally, Peter has been outed. Now to watch the fallout.
Hopefully, Maxie doesn't give her son the middle name of Peter.

Under what authority did that sergeant have to allow the release of Valentin?


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> The Vulcan neck pinch Really? I would really have liked to see Sam do that.
> And another thing. Sam really looked great.
> 
> Finally, Peter has been outed. Now to watch the fallout.
> Hopefully, Maxie doesn't give her son the middle name of Peter.
> 
> Under what authority did that sergeant have to allow the release of Valentin?


Under authority of the all powerful WSB. It's as if the feds came in and took over.


----------



## Graymalkin

Who decided cutting Valentin loose from custody was a good idea?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Who decided cutting Valentin loose from custody was a good idea?


He did have a point. The local constabulary really had no charges on him. 
And, technically, The World Police Force had no jurisdiction in Port UpChuck. So, they had to kick him loose.


----------



## RGM1138

I’m finally caught up on GH. I have to say, I did like the way they staged Mike’s segment with the band behind him. 

And, when Sonny came up to help him out, it reminded me of times spent with my late father. I lived out of town when he became ill. But, I made it home before he passed. So, that scene moved me.


----------



## allan

RGM1138 said:


> He did have a point. The local constabulary really had no charges on him.
> And, technically, The World Police Force had no jurisdiction in Port UpChuck. So, they had to kick him loose.


Agreed, but I think the decision would have been made by someone slightly higher up than a sergeant.


----------



## RGM1138

allan said:


> Agreed, but I think the decision would have been made by someone slightly higher up than a sergeant.


True, but a lot of things happen off camera on GH. Maybe the commish stopped back by HQ and gave the okay.

We still don't know how Robert escaped yet, do we?


----------



## Graymalkin

Well, Interpol has no jurisdiction in the US, either, but local police forces can legally hold a suspect for extradition. There may be a time limit.

And suspects can be caught and held in one state after committing a crime in another state, and be held for extradition by that state.

The WSB would be a pretty ineffectual organization if it didn't have a similar arrangement in countries around the world.

As for Robert's escape, he borrowed the Space Stone from Infinity War and took a wormhole home. Hey, it's just as reasonable an explanation as any.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Well, Interpol has no jurisdiction in the US, either, but local police forces can legally hold a suspect for extradition. There may be a time limit.
> 
> And suspects can be caught and held in one state after committing a crime in another state, and be held for extradition by that state.
> 
> The WSB would be a pretty ineffectual organization if it didn't have a similar arrangement in countries around the world.
> 
> As for Robert's escape, he borrowed the Space Stone from Infinity War and took a wormhole home. Hey, it's just as reasonable an explanation as any.


That's true, but Robert didn't offer any paperwork to the OCPD. I don't think he even read Val his Miranda rights.

Did I see Robert crawling through a duct somewhere, or am I imagining that?


----------



## TonyD79

Isn’t there a 24 hour holding rule on suspicion without bringing charges?


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Isn't there a 24 hour holding rule on suspicion without bringing charges?


I can't remember from my law enforcement days, but that may vary by state and city.

But, there also may be a federal statute that covers that. Seems logical.


----------



## RGM1138

Oh, my. The brown stuff has really impacted the spinny thing. Hard. 

Man, Griff didn’t even wait until morning to do the horizontal mambo. Champagne will do that to ya. He’s never gonna put on his frock again. 

I’m glad Maxie finally has seen the light. 

Drew, pissy again, as usual. Maybe he’ll be more likable when he gets his memory back. Maybe not. 

I’m not sure but it looked like Sam gave Jace one of those C’mere head tilts from the elevator.

“Jason tried to kill me!” After pointing a gun at his mother. (Yeah, she’s not totally innocent- ambitious, not thinking ahead, etc.). But still, you don’t shoot your mother. I just wanted to b*tch slap the little whiner. 

And Anna, feeling guilty, probably won’t testify against him. What to do?

The blame for everything will be shooting out six ways from Sunday, like giant laser beams.


----------



## Graymalkin

RGM1138 said:


> I'm not sure but it looked like Sam gave Jace one of those C'mere head tilts from the elevator.


Oh, she absolutely did. And as someone else here pointed out, that's quite the gown Sam had on.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Oh, she absolutely did. And as someone else here pointed out, that's quite the gown Sam had on.


Yes. Yes it was.

Jason, you lucky, lucky man.


----------



## RGM1138

Wow. What if Griff gets Ava _and _Kiki preggers? What a tangled web we weave when getting two women to conceive. Oh, Dr.

What is finally going to bring kray kray Nelle down? I'm thinking that Jason/Spinelli find evidence. And the peanut gallery cheers.

Alexis ordering a case of Vodka?

Maybe Drew will be a blank with no memories after Doc Maddox fumbles around in his head.


----------



## Graymalkin

I gotta say, Carly is in very deep doo-doo here. Nelle has got her good. As Diane pointed out, even if they find evidence that Nelle was gaslighting her, that only gives Carly a stronger motive. Even that baby blanket won't help Carly's case.

That baby blanket, though, will make a reappearance at some point. Perhaps Ava will offer it to Sonny in exchange for full custody of Avery. And Sonny will accept, only to discover having it doesn't help Carly.

So the question is, does Carly go to prison or a mental ward?


----------



## TonyD79

I don’t get the logic. Proving Nelle is lying about the encounter strengthens her case? Nonsense. Proving there was a blanket corroborates Carly’s story.


----------



## RGM1138

What’s going to bring Nelle down is when she rips her plastic skin off, revealing the green, alien face beneath and she chugs down a hamster. 

Number two will be when Epiphany turns her over in bed, and sees the long, red tail protruding from her *ss. 

Or, 20 years from now, her own child will find the long rumored blanket and blackmail her with it. What goes around . . .


----------



## Graymalkin

TonyD79 said:


> I don't get the logic. Proving Nelle is lying about the encounter strengthens her case? Nonsense. Proving there was a blanket corroborates Carly's story.


Actually, it provides Carly with even more motive to shove her down the stairs. All the blanket does is confirm that Nelle was trying to provoke Carly into assaulting her. Combined with Carly's history of violence, it's a compelling case. Going with mental instability might actually help Carly, because they can say she was delusional and have her committed rather than imprisoned.

The only way Carly would get off scot-free is if Michael or someone else tricks Nelle into confessing that Carly didn't push her down the stairs.

Just because someone is trying to provoke you into committing a crime, doesn't give you carte blanche to commit that crime. Once Carly realized that Nelle was behind all of the Morgan stuff, she could said, "OK, I'm not falling for that anymore, and I'm going to keep a really close eye on you, missy."

Now, had Carly fallen down the stairs and everyone saw Nelle at the top of the stairs with the blanket, that would have been cosmic karma.


----------



## TonyD79

So, the accuser lying would help her case? I don’t think so. When it is proven she is lying, her whole statement gets thrown out. In the real world, that is.

It’s not the provocation or lack of it but the lying that would kill Nelly’s story.


----------



## Graymalkin

I'm only halfway through today's (Friday) episode, but...

For the love of God, Carly, just shut up and do what Diane says. The truth would set you free, but right now, Nelle has got all the truth stuffed into her back pocket and she's not letting it out if she can help it.


----------



## RGM1138

I'm wondering now how long they'll drag out this Nelle Sturm und Drang. Will Carly actually spend time in jail? Or Shady Oaks?

What info can L'il Faison have that could possibly keep him out of Steinmauer? Or, Pentonville?

And does he think he can just hang out in Port Chuckles now?

I'll bet it won't look good for Val.

I _knew_ Anna would pull that crap.

How far will they take Anna v Jason?

Nice to see Mac and Felicia back. And a sweet tribute by Maxie.


----------



## stellie93

What ever happened to innocent until proven guilty? And if they bring up all the dishonest stuff Nell has done in the past, won't her word be worth less? Ava will probably come forward with the invisible ink and the blankey. 

If Drew doesn't get is memories back wouldn't he be in the same condition as anyone with amnesia? It would be survivable. Of course, Heinrick has the disk....

Griffin must have been the worst priest in history.


----------



## RGM1138

Henrik may try to trade the disc for his freedom. 

And, if Drew did get his memory back, would he go back to Kim?

Poor Griff won’t be able to say enough “Hail, Marys”.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> What ever happened to innocent until proven guilty? And if they bring up all the dishonest stuff Nell has done in the past, won't her word be worth less? Ava will probably come forward with the invisible ink and the blankey.


Exactly. A proven liar is kind of hard to use in a court trial.


----------



## RGM1138

There’s got to be a way where they can lose Nelle but keep the baby. 

Maybe, at the Q’s, top of the stairs, Nelle starts some crap, Carly knows the child is in danger, grabs it, Nelle falls down the stairs. Then, back up the stairs. And back down again. 

Too much?


----------



## Johncv

I think that if Drew get his memory back, he will turn into "evil" Jason.


----------



## stellie93

If Carly is insane, surely she is not responsible for entering her plea. There must be crazy people who are not able to make their own plea, or even decide what that plea should be. This is weird.


----------



## RGM1138

Ah, I guessed something right. Heinz _is _going to trade Drew's memories for his freedom. If he can pull it off. This won't end well.

I wanna see if a lifetime's worth of living will fit onto a 2 TB flash drive.

Well, look who's the judge, Alan Rachins, formerly Douglas Brackman, Jr. on LA Law (1986-1994) for our younger viewers. It was all the rage back when.

How Sonny gonna fix it?


----------



## JimSpence

They need to bench Dr. Bentsh.
Or Kiki could knee him in the you know where.

It looks like Laura Wright may be going on vacation.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Well, look who's the judge, Alan Rachins, formerly Douglas Brackman, Jr. on LA Law (1986-1994) for our younger viewers. It was all the rage back when.


I know he played a judge at least once before (maybe more) on GH.

And Diane's brilliant strategy missed the part that Carly is admitting guilt.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> I know he played a judge at least once before (maybe more) on GH.
> 
> And Diane's brilliant strategy missed the part that Carly is admitting guilt.


I don't know where they're going with this. Maybe Laura Wright is due for a vacation and they're putting Carly in stir for a few weeks.

Or, maybe they want to give Nelle a short term victory, so it will be all the sweeter when Carly comes back to rain vengeance on L'il Nelle.

It's hard to say.


----------



## stellie93

Ok--who has Peter now? The guy has people lining up to break him out.


----------



## Graymalkin

And who's sedated Peter and is dragging him away? Dr. Obrecht?

And did he leave the flash drive on the table? Will Drew find it?


----------



## RGM1138

Struck from behind and drug away - has all the earmarks of a weaker person. It’s a good bet that Obrecht has Petey. 

And if that tiny-ass*d thing in his hand was the Flash Drive Of Memories ©️ then we can start calling GH a sci-fi dramedy. 

Now, they’ll have to “rescue” Peter from Frau Farbissina to save Drew’s brain. 

Amazing how Val was able to unlock the cell. The PCPD strikes again. 

It just doesn’t get better than this.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> And if that tiny-ass*d thing in his hand was the Flash Drive Of Memories ️ then we can start calling GH a sci-fi dramedy.


Start?

A new ice age.

A space alien.

People routinely brought back to life via research.

Vampires (mostly on a spin-off show).

A hacker who can hack anything and put it on a small usb drive.

People held hostage with no food or means of sanitation for years.

A woman whose flashes of sight always turn out true.

Helena Cassadine.

Men of different heights and weights successfully masquerading as each other just by putting on a mask.

Just off the top of my head.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> And who's sedated Peter and is dragging him away? Dr. Obrecht?
> 
> And did he leave the flash drive on the table? Will Drew find it?


What was the odd liquid falling on the right side of the screen as he went down?


----------



## TonyD79

Spoiler



Scenes from tomorrow show Henrik visiting someone (probably Maxie?).

Complete with a change of clothes.

A Maxie dream?


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Scenes from tomorrow show Henrik visiting someone (probably Maxie?).
> 
> Complete with a change of clothes.
> 
> A Maxie dream?


That has to be. 


Spoiler



She's not in any kind of shape to be the one who jacked Peter. And I can't believe Liesl would take him to see her. 
Must be a dream sequence. From the drug, maybe.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Start?
> 
> A new ice age.
> 
> A space alien.
> 
> People routinely brought back to life via research.
> 
> Vampires (mostly on a spin-off show).
> 
> A hacker who can hack anything and put it on a small usb drive.
> 
> People held hostage with no food or means of sanitation for years.
> 
> A woman whose flashes of sight always turn out true.
> 
> Helena Cassadine.
> 
> Men of different heights and weights successfully masquerading as each other just by putting on a mask.
> 
> Just off the top of my head.


Well, sure, if you're gonna count all that.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> What was the odd liquid falling on the right side of the screen as he went down?


I couldn't frame by frame it, but it looked some of the liquid in the syringe might have popped out. It looked like some of it might have come from the attacker's hand too, as if it was already leaking before the jab.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I couldn't frame by frame it, but it looked some of the liquid in the syringe might have popped out. It looked like some of it might have come from the attacker's hand too, as if it was already leaking before the jab.


A bad prop, probably.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> A bad prop, probably.


Or, the actor/hand model isn't well trained in stage fighting.


----------



## stellie93

Maybe he will escape because she didn't get enough of the liquid in him and go and see Maxi instead of running. And get caught. 

If Drew gets his memories back, I wonder how they'll deal with it. Will we see flashbacks? Is there some deep dark secret in there?


----------



## Graymalkin

Who's the actress playing Maxie in today's (June 1) episode? A Breaking News alert cut off the first two minutes of the show, where they usually say who's substituting for someone.


----------



## stellie93

Sorry, I don't remember the name, but she really looks like Maxi. If that was her in the preview yesterday, I didn't even realize it was a different actress. We missed the last third of the show here--did anything happen at the end?


----------



## JimSpence

ABC interrupted my GH. Can someone give a synopsis of what happened in the last 30 minutes?
My local feed is from 2 to 3. The NYC feed is 3 to 4.
If not, I'll find it on line.

Substitute for Maxie is Molly Burnett.


----------



## Graymalkin

Let’s see now...

Jason visited Carly at Pentonville and told her to go with her instincts, but he supports her whatever she decides, right or wrong.

Michael asked Spinelli to dig up everything he can find on Nelle, to prove she’s lying about Carly.

Anna is getting on a plane to tell Robin she has a big brother.

Nina is the one who drugged and kidnapped Peter.

Sonny visits Nelle at the Quartermaines — for what purpose has yet to be revealed.


----------



## Graymalkin

Molly Burnett apparently subbed as Maxie before, in July 2016.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Molly Burnett apparently subbed as Maxie before, in July 2016.


Yes. Kirsten Storms was out two days for the flu.


----------



## stellie93

Graymalkin said:


> Let's see now...
> 
> Nina is the one who drugged and kidnapped Peter.
> .


Whoa--I didn't see that coming. Thanks for the report--I missed that one. :up:


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Whoa--I didn't see that coming. Thanks for the report--I missed that one. :up:


And that would account for fluids splashing everywhere. Nina is a hot mess.


----------



## RGM1138

Yeah, it’s a good twist. But, I still want to think it’s Liesl. I know Nina has resources, but Obrecht has the medical knowledge and probably access to the drugs. 

And they just got real chummy after the baby was born, so I can see her bringing Nina in after the fact to just wale on Heimlich. 

I may be wrong, but it seems more logical that it happened that way. 

I think Sonny will try to put the fear of Zod into Nelle, but she’s so bat sh*t crazy, I doubt it will work. 

Fortunately, Michael is getting smart enough to work on Nelle from another angle. I hope they catch her in the middle. 

How has nobody found that damn flash drive? It was right there on the floor!


----------



## TonyD79

Auntie Liesel could have supplied her with the drug. Nina doing the drugging makes more sense from the angle.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Auntie Liesel could have supplied her with the drug. Nina doing the drugging makes more sense from the angle.


Quite possible. But, I have a hard envisioning Nina dragging Petey down the hall, into the elevator and into the garage all by herself.

And the person pulling him into the cabin was wearing overalls and large boots and had a squat appearance.

I'll need to see the eventual replay of the event with a head shot to completely believe it.

At one point, I even entertained the idea that it might be Drew, trying to get the drive without letting Henrik go.


----------



## RGM1138

Aha, I feel vindicated.  I just never could see tall, but petite Nina doing all the grunt work on snatching Peterik.

And I have to say, I’m starting to feel a slight, grudging affinity for Liesl. (Heaven, help me).

Of course, the confession will be useless. But, I can’t see how Petey stays on the show long term. Too many open wounds.

I was wrong about Sonny putin’ the fear into Nelle. It was Carly! That look on little twisted sister’s face was priceless. And, I’m hoping Michael gets the goods to blindside her.

Aww, Finn and Anna, finally getting a chance to act like a real, adult couple.

And, it’s looks like Chase and Maxie are being coupled.


----------



## Graymalkin

For the love of all that's holy, Carly, could you just once control yourself and play the long game? Revenge is a dish best served cold, but you keep turning the temperature up to 900º and burning it to a crisp.

I was wrong about Nina -- it was, in fact, Liesl who drugged and kidnapped Peter. I should've known. Nina doesn't have the upper body strength of a wet chihuahua.

And today we had TWO subs -- Patty McCormick for Monica and Molly Burnett for Maxie.


----------



## allan

"You can't prove her innocent, but you can prove her insane?"

Yes, Jason, that's clearly a much easier task.


----------



## TonyD79

allan said:


> "You can't prove her innocent, but you can prove her insane?"
> 
> Yes, Jason, that's clearly a much easier task.


For about half of Port Chuck!

I still think Diane is way off on this.


----------



## RGM1138

Yeah, unless Carly is due for a vacation, she won’t be away for long, no matter how it shakes out. 

I’m just wondering how they will write the hammer fall on Nelle. And, if they plan on her being around long term as a constant irritant. I really hope not. 

BTW, how much is a headache is it going to be for Sonny that Mike has moved the body at Croton? I’m sure it’ll come up at some point.


----------



## stellie93

Not only that he moved the body, but he's running around telling people about it.


----------



## Graymalkin

In the real world, Nelle and Michael's baby would be a toddler by the time Carly goes to trial. But this is Soap World, so whoosh!

BTW, I'm 99% certain that was James Read playing Finn's estranged father in Wednesday's episode. He's done TV as far back as _Remington Steele._

And the new District Attorney is played by Elizabeth Hendrickson, who just finished a two-year stint on _The Young & The Restless_ as the mad, bad Chloe. I wonder if she'll be sticking around after this trial and become part of the bughouse we call Port Chuckles.


----------



## JimSpence

I really hope they don't drag out the trial. Ava's in trouble, as I believe there were others that saw the blanket. Maybe, Ava and Kiki can share a cell. 
Spinelli needs to find evidence quickly. Probably by finding others that Dr. Pervert harassed.

I recognized James Read from Charmed.


----------



## RGM1138

James Read, of course. I thought he looked familiar. But, I remember him from a bit part as a cop in Blue Thunder (1983).

I hadn’t seen much of him in recent years though.

I’m shocked that Ava is helping Nelle so much. She should know that when they find the blanket and know she’s complicit, it’ll be bye, bye, Avery. Maybe for good. 

I think Spinelli’s about to find something. Maybe an old connected nanny cam that everyone has forgotten about at the Qs. That would poetic justice. 

And maybe, when Nelle realizes that it’s over, she’ll go insane and have to give up the baby. 

Who then won’t be seen very often, until they SORAS her into a teenager. In a couple of months.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, I guess they’re doing full blown product placement now with the Snoo. That’s an expensive little rocker.

What’s next, having the cast sell pencils on the street to keep the lights on?

Maybe Nelle is about to get her comeuppance.

Is Carly headed for Pentonville or Shadybrook?


----------



## TonyD79

I don’t mind that kind of product placement. Better than they have a knock off called Smoo. Or Diet Croke. It was pretty smooth. Better than the conversation between Kim and Olivia during the nurses ball.


----------



## Graymalkin

The D.A. asking Jason if Carly was insane when she attacked Nelle at the baby shower. Why the hell doesn't Diane jump up and object? First of all, Jason wasn't there, so how could he know? Second, being the person who knows the defendant the best isn't worth bupkus. He's not a psychiatrist or a psychologist, nor does his brain damage give him any particular insight.


----------



## RGM1138

Yeah, I don't mind them, especially if it helps the show stay on air. We may start to see more product placements in scripted daytime.

I used to make commercials when I was broadcasting. _Thousands _of them over the years. So, when I see one sneaking into a program, I catch on pretty quickly. It doesn't necessarily take me out of the story, but I do recognize and take notice of the commercial.


----------



## RGM1138

It would a nice touch if Michael is the one to bring Nelle down. 

I’m just afraid they’ll want to keep such a nasty character and bring her to a level of detente, where she’ll occasionally be a source of torment to Carly and family. 

I’m all Nelle’d out, though.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> It would a nice touch if Michael is the one to bring Nelle down.
> 
> I'm just afraid they'll want to keep such a nasty character and bring her to a level of detente, where she'll occasionally be a source of torment to Carly and family.
> 
> I'm all Nelle'd out, though.


Were you around in the original Carly days?

Seems to me that they are trying to make Nelle the new Carly.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Were you around in the original Carly days?
> 
> Seems to me that they are trying to make Nelle the new Carly.


The Sarah Joy Brown era? Oh, yeah. I remember the actress more so than I recall what went on. Except that she did similar things to Bobbie. (History repeating itself).

And I kind of remember events, but it's hard to recall if it was Sarah Brown or Tamara Braun's Carly doing them.

Maybe I'm not remembering correctly, but it seems that, while Sarah's Carly did some mean things, Nelle is the spawn of Satan.

I can't imagine a long term, laissez-faire situation with her.


----------



## stellie93

When we first met Nelle and she was thinking that these rich people had refused to pay for her kidney, you could see where she was coming from. Now she's just taking advantage of everyone she sees. I wonder if she really cares for Michael at all??? And it's still hard to believe that it's really his baby. Still waiting for the other shoe to drop on that, although I'm not sure how she could have pulled it off if it wasn't. Hey, it's a soap.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> The Sarah Joy Brown era? Oh, yeah. I remember the actress more so than I recall what went on. Except that she did similar things to Bobbie. (History repeating itself).
> 
> And I kind of remember events, but it's hard to recall if it was Sarah Brown or Tamara Braun's Carly doing them.
> 
> Maybe I'm not remembering correctly, but it seems that, while Sarah's Carly did some mean things, Nelle is the spawn of Satan.
> 
> I can't imagine a long term, laissez-faire situation with her.


Carly was as nasty as Nelle. In different ways, even worse. Nelle faked an affair with Sonny. Carly actually stole her mother's husband. Then later shot him! She also helped kidnap AJ and left him for dead. And one time she dumped him in a dumpster.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Carly was as nasty as Nelle. In different ways, even worse. Nelle faked an affair with Sonny. Carly actually stole her mother's husband. Then later shot him! She also helped kidnap AJ and left him for dead. And one time she dumped him in a dumpster.


Your memories of that era are much clearer than mine. I remember Carly being a dark character, but I guess, I'd forgotten some of the highlights.

But, Nelle is still young. If they keep her around, who knows? We may find her feasting on Carly's bones one fine Halloween night.


----------



## Graymalkin

At some point we'll find out that Nelle is actually Carly's and Faison's daughter.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> At some point we'll find out that Nelle is actually Carly's and Faison's daughter.


Hahaha.


----------



## RGM1138

Oh, no. They’re sending Carly to Arkham! I hadn’t counted on that possibility. 

Well, well, well, my little droogs. Chase knows Nelle. This should be good. 

And Liesl is water boarding Hanz. Couldn’t happen to a nicer fellow. 

Trial took up a lot of air time today.


----------



## stellie93

The way they do trials on GH is so unrealistic. So you're a mob hit-man--was Carly insane at this time? Duh. Do they not realize that we watch other law and order type shows that show us what court is really like? (I think)


----------



## JimSpence

So Janelle's Florida story is going to be told and Detective Chase's involvement with her.
I had forgotten about her involvement in Zach's drowning.

I don't think Carly will the in Ferncliff for very long.


----------



## Graymalkin

Now wait a minute. Sam and Jason were a super-couple back in the day, and he never told her the stories about Carly's misdeeds and Michael's tribulations?


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Now wait a minute. Sam and Jason were a super-couple back in the day, and he never told her the stories about Carly's misdeeds and Michael's tribulations?


He didn't talk much.


----------



## Graymalkin

So, is Mary Pat working with Nelle, or is she just a sociopath who loves (bleep)ing around with her patients?

Carly, just take the medications. You'll zone out and won't remember a thing until Sonny and Jason break you out.

If I may so bold as to guess what the writers have done with Chase-Nell, I'd say that (1) Nell absolutely did kill her rich fiance in Florida, (2) Nell seduced Chase into ruining the case against her, and (3) Nell skipped town, leaving Chase holding the bag. But I don't remember from last year if Vengeful Fiance's Sister said anything about Nell having the cops on her side.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, I guess we’ll see Carly going up against nurse Ratched for a while. 

Of course, the only way for Jason to not go to jail for his deeds will be to bring down the evil creeps in Ferncliff. 

We’re closer to finding out about Mike and the body, I think. 

Kiki, better watch your 6, cuz Dr. Mensch is locked in and will try to make you pay for outing him.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, I assume the @metoo crew will rally around Kiki once the news comes out. We may get another murder mystery out of this when Bensch is found dead in the stairwell at GH.

Kevin to the rescue! He'll find unsanctioned drugs being given to Carly. Of course, there'll have to be a mano a mano between Jason and Big Orderly, just for flavoring. Arrests will be made. Caroline goes to Shadybrook to recoup on her back way home.

Maybe Chase gives up Nelle. She gets jailed for thrill-killing her fiancé, Michael gets the (seldom-seen) baby, all's right with the world.

Wonder if Mike can remember where he moved the body?


----------



## RGM1138

Saw this in casting news this morning.



Spoiler



Dominic Zamprogna (Dante) has shot his last scenes, and will be recast.


----------



## RGM1138

What, are we in Sweeps again? Things are getting intense!

Did Liesl put the snake in the bed? 

Of course, Kim, being a medical professional, has to investigate. Frau Obrecht’s time may be up. 

Or, will the pair help her with Scumbag Henrik?

I have to say, Tamara Braun’s Carly would never have been at home in the woods with the wildlife. Such a change. 

I’m hoping Kevin is real and not in Carly’s mind. He and Jason can team up to save her. 

Lots of stories coming to head next week, it would seem.


----------



## TonyD79

I kept wondering if Kevin was real but they don’t usually carry a delusion that long.

Also read that Magic Milo is returning.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> I kept wondering if Kevin was real but they don't usually carry a delusion that long.
> 
> Also read that Magic Milo is returning.


It seemed the kind of scene that's usually a dream, especially with Kevin in a white coat. But, theoretically, he should have access to an insane asylum. And he was saying all of the correct things, not promising anything out of the ordinary.

I guess we'll see next week.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> It seemed the kind of scene that's usually a dream, especially with Kevin in a white coat. But, theoretically, he should have access to an insane asylum. And he was saying all of the correct things, not promising anything out of the ordinary.
> 
> I guess we'll see next week.


I just think they aren't going to drag out the Carly insane story much longer, so it makes sense she'd have an ally. Especially as Jason is already inside. He could spring her Monday. Off to Sonny's island.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> I just think they aren't going to drag out the Carly insane story much longer, so it makes sense she'd have an ally. Especially as Jason is already inside. He could spring her Monday. Off to Sonny's island.


Yeah, unless she's due for a vacation, I see her getting back to PC pretty quickly.

But, I think it'll be legally done, by catching Nelle or the demon health care workers abusing Carly.

I think, now that he knows Mike moved the body, Sonny won't want to complicate things by adding asylum escape to the things he has to worry about.

Of course, sometimes, the writers go crazy and write the illogical.


----------



## TonyD79

If there is a vacation coming, then the island is more likely.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> If there is a vacation coming, then the island is more likely.


I'd agree with that. I can't remember when Ms Wright was last on vacay. But, that would the logical place to cover time away from the show.


----------



## Johncv

TonyD79 said:


> A space alien.


Gee, wish they would bring Casey back, we need good "alien invasion storyline.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> Saw this in casting news this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Dominic Zamprogna (Dante) has shot his last scenes, and will be recast.


Crap, everyone I like is leaving the show.


----------



## Johncv

Graymalkin said:


> Who's the actress playing Maxie in today's (June 1) episode? A Breaking News alert cut off the first two minutes of the show, where they usually say who's substituting for someone.





stellie93 said:


> Sorry, I don't remember the name, but she really looks like Maxi. If that was her in the preview yesterday, I didn't even realize it was a different actress. We missed the last third of the show here--did anything happen at the end?





JimSpence said:


> ABC interrupted my GH. Can someone give a synopsis of what happened in the last 30 minutes?
> My local feed is from 2 to 3. The NYC feed is 3 to 4.
> If not, I'll find it on line.
> 
> Substitute for Maxie is Molly Burnett.


This is why I re-subscribe to Hulu, I no longer trust my local station, besides zapping tru 23 minutes of a commercials was taking to long.  GH is only 37 minutes.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> Crap, everyone I like is leaving the show.


I've been watching since 1963. Think how I feel. I miss Lucille. Ha!


----------



## allan

Johncv said:


> This is why I re-subscribe to Hulu, I no longer trust my local station, besides zapping tru 23 minutes of a commercials was taking to long.  GH is only 37 minutes.


^This. If it's messed up by national news, they might rebroadcast, but if some local shooting or whatnot preempts it, I'd be SOL without Hulu. Plus not having to hit FF every few minutes.


----------



## TonyD79

allan said:


> ^This. If it's messed up by national news, they might rebroadcast, but if some local shooting or whatnot preempts it, I'd be SOL without Hulu. Plus not having to hit FF every few minutes.


I use Hulu as backup since I have it for other reasons.


----------



## RGM1138

allan said:


> ^This. If it's messed up by national news, they might rebroadcast, but if some local shooting or whatnot preempts it, I'd be SOL without Hulu. Plus not having to hit FF every few minutes.


That's one of the main reasons I got Hulu at first. We would often lose a portion of GH to local news coverage, weather problems etc.

But, I really enjoy sitting through a show with no commercials and not having to ff & rew. Also, there are a lot of other programs I watch that I didn't know were available on Hulu.

And, with Hulu Live, I essentially have cable away from home, for a percentage of what I was paying for my old package. Not as many channels to be sure, but it covers maybe 95% if the shows I watch.

Plus, I was able to add HBO for 6 months at $5, so I can catch Westworld.

And just yesterday, added SHO for 30 days for free.


----------



## RGM1138

Okay, I see the drill now. They’re trying for a remake of Body Heat (1981) with Nelle and Chase. And, as I suspected, she’s not just a victim of circumstance. This kid is a cold-blooded killer. 

Sure, Carly may have been a Mean Girl. But, Nelle is a homicidal whack job. Chase - watch your ass. Or, you’ll wind up as another Ned Racine, contemplating the world from your jailhouse bunk. 

What body? I took a body?

They’re writing the Ferncliff segments a little heavy-handed. The nurse is going to rebuke Kevin’s medical advice? Don’t think so. 

I hope he hasn’t blown Jason’s cover. 

I was rooting for Griff and Anna to couple up. But. They really act like people who have nothing in common. I’m just not feeling it. 

How long can they keep Whiny in the cabin? I thought that Liesl was gonna go full-blown Misery on him.


----------



## TonyD79

Griff and Anna? Eeww. He is the son of the love of her life. Who do you think she is? Ava?

As for the "nurse" who questioned Kevin's orders. I don't think she is a nurse. She runs the place so she is something other than a nurse and would have the platform to question a doctor. (BTW, I've seen nurses outright question doctors in a nursing home.)

As for Sarah's my face page:

Barbara Walters Doesn't Get Why All the Kids on the Internet Love Being On 'MyFace'


----------



## Graymalkin

It's Finn and Anna who have coupled up. Did you mean Finn instead of Griff?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> It's Finn and Anna who have coupled up. Did you mean Finn instead of Griff?


Yes. In my sleep-deprived state, I substituted Griff for Finn.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Griff and Anna? Eeww. He is the son of the love of her life. Who do you think she is? Ava?
> 
> As for the "nurse" who questioned Kevin's orders. I don't think she is a nurse. She runs the place so she is something other than a nurse and would have the platform to question a doctor. (BTW, I've seen nurses outright question doctors in a nursing home.)
> 
> As for Sarah's my face page:
> 
> Barbara Walters Doesn't Get Why All the Kids on the Internet Love Being On 'MyFace'


I meant Finn, of course.

As for nursing home rituals, I've been in one for the last 12 months. I'm quite familiar with the politics and power plays. More so than I ever wanted to be.

But, they're portraying Ferncliff as her personal torture camp. It's over the top for drama's sake.

She introduced herself to Caroline as the Supervising Nurse. She might as well be wearing black boots and carrying a riding crop. Especially with her thug-like enforcer in tow.

From what I've read, it looks like she'll be around a while, so I guess they're trying to ramp up the tension with the asylum plot.


----------



## stellie93

I agree about Anna and Finn. I thought they would make a good couple, and I liked when they were working together on stuff, but now it's FF territory. Maybe it's the writing? They're both my favorite actor and actress.


----------



## RGM1138

Ha. I just saw Billy Miller (Drew) in a walk on part in the movie American Sniper (2014).



Spoiler



He played a Navy recruiter, introducing Bradley Cooper (Chris Kyle) to the idea of being a SEAL.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, they’re closing in on Janelle. From several sides. The evidence is mounting. 

“Hey, Michael. Don’t go kayaking with Nelle!” 

How long before Kiki turns up pregnant? Oh, Father/Dr. Griff. 

And Ava’s in the lead suspect position of who kilt Dr. Bensch. 

Carly’s looking ragged. They may drag this out for a while. I expect some kind of physical confrontation with Bulk Orderly and Jason. 

Maybe Carly has to kill him to save Jason. (Oh, no!).


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I meant Finn, of course.


Thank god. 



RGM1138 said:


> As for nursing home rituals, I've been in one for the last 12 months. I'm quite familiar with the politics and power plays. More so than I ever wanted to be.
> 
> But, they're portraying Ferncliff as her personal torture camp. It's over the top for drama's sake.


Think One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Thank god.
> 
> Think One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest.


Yes!


----------



## Graymalkin

I see Nurse Francesca is back, and Mike is trying to ship her and Michael. This is the same actress they hired to play grown-up Avery during Ava's anesthesia-induced hallucination, IIRC.


----------



## stellie93

She may get a little more airtime now that she's accusing Dr. Bench. And then when they get rid of Nelle she can have Michael. :up:


----------



## stellie93

Has it never occurred to Jason that there might be cameras in the asylum? I would expect there to be cameras at least in the day room where we always see Carly.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Has it never occurred to Jason that there might be cameras in the asylum? I would expect there to be cameras at least in the day room where we always see Carly.


Welcome to port Charles where private conversations are held at full volume in wide open spaces like the Q living room and technology only exists when it needs to (heck, the people of port Charles didn't have cell phones for a full decade after everyone else did).


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Welcome to port Charles where private conversations are held at full volume in wide open spaces like the Q living room and technology only exists when it needs to (heck, the people of port Charles didn't have cell phones for a full decade after everyone else did).


I'd give anything to sit in on a writers' meeting and see just what they let go by in the name of drama. 
Should be at least as entertaining as a daily episode.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I'd give anything to sit in on a writers' meeting and see just what they let go by in the name of drama.
> Should be at least as entertaining as a daily episode.


That could replace the th Chew in the lineup.


----------



## RGM1138

Hmmm, something's up. By the way Kevin is acting, I predict a shocking return soon.

Well, actually . . 


Spoiler



I've been reading on the inter webs that we may see a visit from none other than supposedly dead son, Morgan!

Not only that, he's been housed at Ferncliff, and Kevin knows it! That's why he's trying to get rid of Jason.

I don't know if this will be a dream sequence or real, and a hedge against bringing him back again later, if needed.

We shall see.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Hmmm, something's up. By the way Kevin is acting, I predict a shocking return soon.
> 
> Well, actually . .
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading on the inter webs that we may see a visit from none other than supposedly dead son, Morgan!
> 
> Not only that, he's been housed at Ferncliff, and Kevin knows it! That's why he's trying to get rid of Jason.
> 
> I don't know if this will be a dream sequence or real, and a hedge against bringing him back again later, if needed.
> 
> We shall see.


Hmm.



Spoiler



Seems that would be a reason for Kevin to get Carly out of the there if that is Morgan behind the door.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that would be a reason for Kevin to get Carly out of the there if that is Morgan behind the door.


Yes, but


Spoiler



She's crazy. Kevin's got wiggle room with Carly. And, he may not be behind that _particular _door, but close by. Under an assumed name.

Anyway, we should know if any of this is true in the next week or two.


----------



## stellie93

Wow--that sounds crazy even for a soap.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Wow--that sounds crazy even for a soap.


Not for GH. Remember, we have a man's memories and personality stored on a USB drive.


----------



## stellie93

I'm in an institution for the criminally insane. Probably everyone in there but me has killed someone or multiple someones, and I'm trying to communicate with the guy in the next cell????


----------



## RGM1138

Well, I think we can safely assume it isn’t Morgan. He doesn’t know Morse Code. 



Kevin is starting to worry me a little. Recently, he’s been looking more sinister than minister. Maybe it is his crazy brother tap, tap tapping on Carly’s wall. 

They need to tighten the screws on Nelle, twisted sister that she is.


----------



## Graymalkin

Are we sure that's Kevin working at Ferncliff and not his evil twin?


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Are we sure that's Kevin working at Ferncliff and not his evil twin?


Just cause he narced on Jason? That is which in normal. He wants Carly to get help not be on the run.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Well, I think we can safely assume it isn't Morgan. He doesn't know Morse Code.
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin is starting to worry me a little. Recently, he's been looking more sinister than minister. Maybe it is his crazy brother tap, tap tapping on Carly's wall.
> 
> They need to tighten the screws on Nelle, twisted sister that she is.


Morgan took a remedial course in Morse Code. ReMorse 101.

Kevin's brother would be a good twist.


----------



## stellie93

Maybe Kevin is actually in Europe with Laura.....


----------



## Graymalkin

No, I'm pretty sure the real Kevin is working at GH. What he's not doing is working at Ferncliff.


----------



## Graymalkin

Nelle's pregnancy is in its final weeks? It's already been nine months? That's got to be Rosemary's Baby in there.


----------



## RGM1138

There’s something about the Kevin we’re seeing now that’s not quite right. Either it’s not him, or he knows who’s behind the door, and doesn’t want Carly or Jason to find out. 

But, who can it be? Obviously, someone we’d recognize, or else they wouldn’t be only showing the patient’s POV. 

I think taking Nelle down will cause collateral damage. Somebody will probably die, but who will be sacrificed?

Maybe Oscy. He’s like an innocent lamb being set up for the slaughter. 

Always they have to make the bad guys into mustache-twirling Snidely Whiplashes. No subtlety at all. Nurse Mary Pat thinks she owns her little fiefdom. 

Maybe, while trying to kill Carly, Nelle accidentally kills her instead. A fitting end for both of them. 

I hope they don’t turn this Arkham stay/Nelle unveiling into a summer-long extravaganza.


----------



## RGM1138

Cast spoiler


Spoiler



I just read that Nelle (Chloe Lanier) has taped her last GH episode. Apparently, she's headed for the greener pastures of prime time.

No word if this signals the end of her storyline, or if it will be recast.

It's a good chance to end it cleanly with her death..but that's just me.


----------



## JimSpence

So, Sonny has gotten the big guy to protect Carly?
Who's in the cell next to Carly?


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> So, Sonny has gotten the big guy to protect Carly?
> Who's in the cell next to Carly?


Yeah, that changes the dynamics a bit. Maybe he Kills Mary Pat, thereby, saving Carly.


----------



## RGM1138

Man, all the brain trust on that writing staff and that weak-assed story about Dante joining the WSB is the best they could come up with? He didn’t even say goodbye to the kids. 

Looks like we’re hitting the summer doldrums on story ideas.

Scott, like I always said, could ooze under a door.


----------



## stellie93

So is Dante ever coming back? That was weird.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> So is Dante ever coming back? That was weird.


According to his tweets, he's looking for greener pastures, in prime time or movies. Apparently, he has something lined up already and will announce more soon.

If Dante comes back in the the near term, it will be as a different actor.

Long term, who knows?


----------



## TonyD79

I wonder if GH is actually treating his departure as a leave of absence? They wrote it so he could return after some time. Otherwise, they can just recast or have him come back as another face, and with amnesia until he figures out he is really Dante but turns out to be Dante’s long lost twin when the real Dante returns. 

A bit far fetched, isn’t it?


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> I wonder if GH is actually treating his departure as a leave of absence? They wrote it so he could return after some time. Otherwise, they can just recast or have him come back as another face, and with amnesia until he figures out he is really Dante but turns out to be Dante's long lost twin when the real Dante returns.
> 
> A bit far fetched, isn't it?


On this show? Nah.

I think they treat GH as a training academy for (some) popular cast members. How many times have we seen hot daytime stars want to be hot nighttime/movie stars, and when it didn't quite work out, eventually drift back to the friendly confines of Port Charles?

I haven't counted the number, but some familiar faces keep popping in (Spinelli) from time to time.

Even Steve Burton made his way back to big fanfare. And he looked to be comfortably ensconced over at The Young and The Useless.


----------



## TonyD79

It helps that the number of soaps have dwindled. It is abc’s only soap now.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> It helps that the number of soaps have dwindled. It is abc's only soap now.


That's true. I fear they are all in jeopardy of extinction over the next few years.


----------



## Graymalkin

There are only four left in daytime. The Young and the Restless and The Bold and the Beautiful (CBS), General Hospital (ABC), and Days of Our Lives (NBC). Ranked in order of Nielsen ratings.


----------



## TonyD79

Fading away. And it’s odd because telenovellas are more popular across cultures than ever. They are a bit more dramatic conceptually than American soaps but still...


----------



## RGM1138

BTW, more product placement coming to GH. I won’t name the items, but it should prove interesting how they slip it into the show.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> BTW, more product placement coming to GH. I won't name the items, but it should prove interesting how they slip it into the show.


Depends?


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Depends?


Nope. Actually, it's a food company.


----------



## RGM1138

Casting spoiler (sort of)



Spoiler



Leslie Charleson (Monica) will soon be back in harness as GH's Chief Of Staff soon, sources say.
First day back July 23rd.

Apparently, her role hasn't changed from recurring.


Not a big spoiler, for sure, but just info being passed on.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Casting spoiler (sort of)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Leslie Charleson (Monica) will soon be back in harness as GH's Chief Of Staff soon, sources say.
> First day back July 23rd.
> 
> Apparently, her role hasn't changed from recurring.
> 
> 
> Not a big spoiler, for sure, but just info being passed on.


Good to hear. Just in time for the Depends product placement.


----------



## RGM1138

Janelle’s gettin’ cocky. The hammer is about to fall. 

I had to LOL at Liesl’s line about Aristotle and Newton. 

Who is behind the wall? Is it real Kevin?


----------



## allan

RGM1138 said:


> Janelle's gettin' cocky. The hammer is about to fall.
> 
> I had to LOL at Liesl's line about Aristotle and Newton.
> 
> Who is behind the wall? Is it real Kevin?


I'll enjoy seeing that smirk wiped off Nellie's face. However, I'm afraid before that happens, Carlie will dig herself deeper by flying at Nell in a homicidal rage. I'm getting more and more curious about "Kevin" and the mysterious Morse Code patient.


----------



## Graymalkin

I'm thinking it's the real Kevin in that cell and his evil twin (or cousin or whomever) who's been posing as him for a while. Although he's apparently not entirely evil, because he did help Franco resolve some of his issues.

_Or did he?_


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> I'm thinking it's the real Kevin in that cell and his evil twin (or cousin or whomever) who's been posing as him for a while. Although he's apparently not entirely evil, because he did help Franco resolve some of his issues.
> 
> _Or did he?_


I think most of this mystery will be solved sooner rather than later because


Spoiler



I believe that Nelle (Chloe Lanier) has already shot her last scenes before her departure.

And, unless they plan on dragging this out for the whole summer, I doubt they would recast for a short period of time.


----------



## stellie93

Now that the guy in the next room knows Carly can do Morris code, why doesn't he just tell her who he is, if he's someone she knows?


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Now that the guy in the next room knows Carly can do Morris code, why doesn't he just tell her who he is, if he's someone she knows?


Cause he cray cray. LOL.


----------



## RGM1138

Wow, Carly. Good on ya for resisting every one of Nelle’s slings and arrows. I’m surprised you didn’t reach down her throat and pull her gizzard out.

Geez, what is Cameron, in his 30s now? I guess he moved on from Emma and will a thorn in Oscar’s side, a pain in his ass now.

I hope they find that Brad inseminated Nelle so he and Lucas can keep the baby when Nelle ends up hanging herself when her plan goes to sh*t. (Or, she’ll jump in front of a car and make it look like Carly pushed her).

Yeah, it would be a good idea if the the man behind the wall would just tap out: “Hey, it’s me, @RealKevin.Collins.”


----------



## stellie93

It was weird how Cameron appeared all of a sudden. Has he been gone somewhere? He acted like he hadn't seen Joss in ages and didn't know she was dating Oscar. Did I miss the explanation? (as usual)


----------



## Graymalkin

stellie93 said:


> It was weird how Cameron appeared all of a sudden. Has he been gone somewhere? He acted like he hadn't seen Joss in ages and didn't know she was dating Oscar. Did I miss the explanation? (as usual)


Nope, they just SORASed him and brought him in out of the blue.


----------



## RGM1138

Yes, and he looks nothing like the last little cherub who played him. 

It looks like we’re in for a summer of sulky, teen angst.


----------



## allan

stellie93 said:


> It was weird how Cameron appeared all of a sudden. Has he been gone somewhere? He acted like he hadn't seen Joss in ages and didn't know she was dating Oscar. Did I miss the explanation? (as usual)


He was a little kid last time I saw him. He must have missed the news that Joss & Oscar were an item in the 5-10 years he's aged.


----------



## TonyD79

I may be having a hankering for fried chicken. Or not.


----------



## Graymalkin

I must have missed the scene where fried chicken came up, thanks to the ABC News Special Report on Pruitt's resignation.

I, too, would love some fried chicken. Especially if it's from Stroud's in Kansas City.


----------



## Graymalkin

Oh, come _on_. Seriously?! George Hamilton as the Colonel? Well, this is National Fried Chicken Day, so...


----------



## stellie93

I've seen some stupid stuff on GH, but that takes the cake. I hope that was the end of it. 

Hard to believe that Leisel wouldn't have found a more isolated spot for Heinrich. 

Kiki and Griffin need to discuss their affair in a few more public places.


----------



## TonyD79

I’m trying to figure out what is more out there. The colonel or the kid in the woods.


----------



## Graymalkin

Dumbest kid alive. Goes into a cabin, sees a man bound hand and foot to the bed and asking for help, shrugs, goes back to camp, and _doesn't tell anyone._

Any normal preteen would come back with his buddies and take pictures!


----------



## TonyD79

Would’ve been better if it was Mike and he kept forgetting.


----------



## RGM1138

Wow, this is a bizarre product placement story. First of all, George Hamilton is _not The _Colonel Harlan Sanders. He died in 1980. Hamilton is only one of the current faces of KFC. There's no way in hell he'd have the recipe.

And to bring it to Maxie's apartment to hide it? In a hollow book? That only ensures that Lulu will try to use it for an exclusive, thus losing Maxie's trust again. Try harder, writers.

Well, if Maurice Benard needed an exit strategy from GH, they've got one now. Find the body, jail the killer. Forever.

But, really, if you have a stiff buried in the middle of nowhere, why would you bring it back to town?

And, of course, Charley wants to remodel his pub.


----------



## Graymalkin

I'm confused. Did Sonny kill the guy, or just bury the body after his boss did the murder?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> I'm confused. Did Sonny kill the guy, or just bury the body after his boss did the murder?


Actually, I think Joe Scully killed the guy and Sonny just buried him. 
So, it's not really a slam dunk case of murder, just a case of hiding the evidence. 
I don't know the NY laws, but The statutes of limitations may have even run out by now on Sonny's part of the crime. But, they're playing it with all the intensity of Sonny being on the hook for everything.


----------



## Graymalkin

I stopped expecting accuracy on legal matters from GH a long, long time ago.


----------



## Johncv

TonyD79 said:


> I wonder if GH is actually treating his departure as a leave of absence? They wrote it so he could return after some time. Otherwise, they can just recast or have him come back as another face, and with amnesia until he figures out he is really Dante but turns out to be Dante's long lost twin when the real Dante returns.
> 
> A bit far fetched, isn't it?


They don't even have write a new story, all that need to be done is wait a few weeks and hire a new eye candy and say "the part of Dante Filconer is now being play by [place name here].


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> Actually, I think Joe Scully killed the guy and Sonny just buried him.
> So, it's not really a slam dunk case of murder, just a case of hiding the evidence.
> I don't know the NY laws, but The statutes of limitations may have even run out by now on Sonny's part of the crime. But, they're playing it with all the intensity of Sonny being on the hook for everything.


That because Sonny's fingerprints are on the gun that he toss in with the body.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> They don't even have write a new story, all that need to be done is wait a few weeks and hire a new eye candy and say "the part of Dante Filconer is now being play by [place name here].


Buying time to see if he returns or to find an actor they want?


----------



## Graymalkin

For a while there, I thought Liesl was going to kill Peter and escape just as Franco gets to the cabin, alone, and naturally is accused of the murder. But if Finn's with him, that storyline's out the window.

So is Peter going to escape or not?


----------



## RGM1138

Interesting that I heard a throwaway line from Maxie about James having a new baby blanket. Maybe the one Ava is hiding from Nelle?

What’s Chase up to? I can’t figure out where his loyalties lie. 

Did Nina use a wheelbarrow to move Heinz to the root cellar and back? And why didn’t he try to escape when he was out of the cabin?


----------



## TonyD79

Pretty sure Chase is working fully with Michael. He was provoking Nelle. Michael is trapping her into not being able to divorce him so she tries to kill him. Chase was making her uncomfortable with Michael, the prenup, etc.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Pretty sure Chase is working fully with Michael. He was provoking Nelle. Michael is trapping her into not being able to divorce him so she tries to kill him. Chase was making her uncomfortable with Michael, the prenup, etc.


I kinda assumed that's what was happening, but you never know on GH.

I'm just wondering if they'll kill her off before she leaves the show.

If they do, and kill the unborn baby too, it'll be a reason for Michael to be all mopey and suicidal for the next few weeks.


----------



## TonyD79

At least a few days.


----------



## Graymalkin

I think the plan is for Michael to marry Nelle and Chase to propose killing Michael before running away with Nelle. If Nelle agrees, they’ve got her on solicitation for murder. But Nelle will foil their plan by soliciting someone else to do the evil deed.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> I think the plan is for Michael to marry Nelle and Chase to propose killing Michael before running away with Nelle. If Nelle agrees, they've got her on solicitation for murder. But Nelle will foil their plan by soliciting someone else to do the evil deed.


Wow, hadn't even thought of that possibility.

Then she leaves PC, still pregnant, paving the way for a recast later. And more drama.


----------



## stellie93

How far along is she? I picture the baby being born in the midst of whatever she does to Michael. 

Did Ned tell her she didn't have to do the prenup by accident or is he in on it? 

I think Heinz was unconscious when she moved him. Why not put him in the secret rooms downstairs--she knows them well enough. The stable is pretty iffy.


----------



## Graymalkin

Now I see Michael drawing up his will. The episode hasn't gotten far enough to know the details, but I'm guessing that Nelle is his sole beneficiary.

So Nelle is faced with a choice: If she divorces Michael, she gets zip. But if she kills him, she gets everything. Not much of a choice where Nelle's concerned.

And who will she turn to when she's ready to bump Michael off? Her lover, Chase! And once she makes that solicitation, BAM! She's up the creek to the Big House.

(Chase just has to be careful to let the suggestion come from her. If he suggests it, that could be considered entrapment, and she could get off.)

UPDATE: Well, I was slightly off. Nelle's not the beneficiary, so she needs to kill Michael _before_ he signs that will, because as his wife, she'll automatically inherit the estate. But she'll still ask Chase to do the job.


----------



## stellie93

Wouldn't she be the guardian if the baby inherited? She won't even share it with her kid? I suppose Sonny could get the baby taken away, and she could lose the money, but if she's in prison, she won't get it anyway. 

Are they still planning to let everyone think Michael is dead like they mentioned last week? That would be cold, and I'm not sure why they would need to. But on the previews.......


----------



## TonyD79

Usually when a baby inherits, the inheritance is set up in a controlled trust until they are he age of majority. Nelle would have little to no control over the money for at least 18 and the annual money is usually just enough to live comfortably on anyway. Meanwhile, she’d have to fight the Qs and the Corinthoses over custody with no resources.

As sonny indicated the other day, Michael can and is setting up the perfect trap. So, what will go wrong?


----------



## Graymalkin

_Something_ will go wrong. No matter how unreal and ridiculous it will be. You can count on it.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> _Something_ will go wrong. No matter how unreal and ridiculous it will be. You can count on it.


Heinrich escapes during the wedding, takes Nelle hostage just as she gives birth. Jason sweeps in and grabs the baby. H and N run off together and encounter Nikolas on an airplane.


----------



## RGM1138

Interesting that no one on the launch crew inquired: “Hey, lady, you got a body in that tarp?” whilst moving it to Spoon Island.

How much longer can they play Pop Comes Up The Weasel with Henrik? They’ve got to run out of places soon, even at Wyndemere.

Nelle overhears everything! Too much knowledge is a dangerous thing for her.


----------



## RGM1138

Hmm. Would Liesl really take out Nina to cover up killing Henrik? 

I wonder if they’re planning to kill off Julian. Jason seems eager to drop him, although Sonny’s just being paranoid. There’s no clear and present danger to him or his family. 

Maybe the dynamic duo of Franco and Julian will arrive in time to stop Obrecht. Or, accidentally kill her in the process. 

I swear, Nelle is so easily within earshot of everything involving her, she might as well be in the same shot as the plotters. 

There seems to be a lot of events coming to a head this week and next.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Hmm. Would Liesl really take out Nina to cover up killing Henrik?


Yes, even though the Obrecht they are trying to portray now is not a killer.



RGM1138 said:


> I wonder if they're planning to kill off Julian. Jason seems eager to drop him, although Sonny's just being paranoid. There's no clear and present danger to him or his family.


It is funny. I was just wondering what he is doing on the show. He is so far removed from the Julian that used to be, he is just a blah character who his kids don't like.



RGM1138 said:


> I swear, Nelle is so easily within earshot of everything involving her, she might as well be in the same shot as the plotters.


A lot of it is because Michael *wants* her to hear. She has to believe that murdering Michael is her best bet.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Yes, even though the Obrecht they are trying to portray now is not a killer.
> 
> It is funny. I was just wondering what he is doing on the show. He is so far removed from the Julian that used to be, he is just a blah character who his kids don't like.
> 
> A lot of it is because Michael *wants* her to hear. She has to believe that murdering Michael is her best bet.


Yes, in the earlier sequences, I believe she was supposed to overhear them. The latest one with Jason and Michael, I don't think so.

And I had given her the benefit of the doubt for the her first (?) fiancé's death. But, I'm convinced now that she's the psycho killer she was accused of being all along.

It's just a matter of how they will dispose of her now. I don't know if she gave enough advance notice to write something elaborate or it will be just a quick kill. Or incarceration.


----------



## stellie93

I was inclined to think that the one with Jason and Michael was for real, mostly because Jason would be the last person you would choose to "act." 
But I doubt if that conversation about the lawyer's office was for real.


----------



## RGM1138

Well. Either they’re writing off Frau Obrecht as crazy, or she’s really trying to goad Henrik into a desperate confession. Will they kill him off and send Liesl to jail for life?

Of course, it has implications for Nina too, but Val can probably get her off with his money and connections. 

On second viewing, Liesl has checked out of Heartbreak Hotel and moved directly to CrazEeTown. That’s not a ploy, she’s really lost all sense of reality. 

I suppose Franco must feel it as well, because he didn’t try to cover for her. 

Who. Will. Die!?!

I suspect the roster at GH will dwindle a couple of names before all of the Sturm und Drang has subsided. 

Maybe Obrecht perishes in the conflagration and Peter survives as a crispy critter. 

It’s getting intense.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I was inclined to think that the one with Jason and Michael was for real, mostly because Jason would be the last person you would choose to "act."
> But I doubt if that conversation about the lawyer's office was for real.


Michael is not dumb. While Jason may not have been in on the act, Michael sure as hell was. It is perfect for him. Nelle confirms Michael is only after the baby. So, she needs to get rid of him. Immediately.


----------



## JimSpence

It looks like a lot stuff is about to hit the fan on Friday's episode.
Mike's breakdown after seeing the photo.
Sonny at Ferncliff.
Liesl's attack on Franko.
And Liesl letting loose a Molotov cocktail at Windemere.
Nelle's vendetta.

It's going to get crowded on Spoon island.
Maxie, Valentin, Sam, Curtis. possibly Chase and Jordan.


----------



## RGM1138

Whoo, boy! What an action-packed Friday. Almost reminds me of the serial cliffhangers they used to run in the theatres on Saturday afternoons.

Well, Frau Obrecht's goose is cooked. There was an odd moment when Maxie ran up to her and she had a blank look on her face, as if she wasn't expecting it. Not like she was acting, but truly befuddled.

Will Finn be able to save Heinz before he becomes overdone barbecue? Can Diane intervene before Caroline gets electro-shock therapy from Dr. _Lasaris? 
_
Is Chase really on Michael's side? I want to think so, but this show has fooled me before. I don't see any other way out for her.

When they were in bed together, I kept wanting to yell: "Watch out for the ice pick!"


----------



## stellie93

Was she really feeling out Drew to get him to do the deed? 

Michael won't be getting much sleep until this is over. If they get her on tape asking to have him murdered, is that all they need? And are they really married? Ned said something about having to send the license in or something--maybe they stopped him from doing that? Is it because he's mayor that he can marry people?


----------



## Graymalkin

RGM1138 said:


> When they were in bed together, I kept wanting to yell: "Watch out for the ice pick!"


I'm sorry, but I do not want to think about Nelle crossing her legs and showing off like Sharon Stone.


----------



## Graymalkin

Mary Pat keeps saying, "Dr. Lazarus," but the closed-caption is "Dr. Lasaris," which looks weird.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Mary Pat keeps saying, "Dr. Lazarus," but the closed-caption is "Dr. Lasaris," which looks weird.


I noticed that. Maybe they thought the usual spelling was too on the nose.

Maybe, the unseen guy in the next room is Zack, Nelle's supposedly long-dead fiancé.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> Was she really feeling out Drew to get him to do the deed?
> 
> Michael won't be getting much sleep until this is over. If they get her on tape asking to have him murdered, is that all they need? And are they really married? Ned said something about having to send the license in or something--maybe they stopped him from doing that? Is it because he's mayor that he can marry people?


If Nelle approaches Drew with an offer to kill Michael, she's on the hook for attempted murder for hire. And probably, a few other charges.

Yes, Ned should have the authority to marry people. Several different public figures have that right - ship captains, judges, notary public's even justices of the peace have that authority.

ETA: And some people will become ordained, even through the Internet, in order to marry people.

Many things are possible.


----------



## Graymalkin

My older sister’s first marriage was an elopement officiated by a justice of the peace, in Maryland.


----------



## JimSpence

Can't wait for Carly to do a beat down on Nurse Patty.

Obviously, Peter will survive so he can verify Nina's story.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> ETA: And some people will become ordained, even through the Internet, in order to marry people.


If memory serves, that's how Lucy was ordained.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> If memory serves, that's how Lucy was ordained.


That sounds right.

Although, I was thinking of Joey Tribbiani when I mentioned that particular path to the ministry.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> Can't wait for Carly to do a beat down on Nurse Patty.
> 
> Obviously, Peter will survive so he can verify Nina's story.


I expect he will survive, but I'm wondering what level of trauma he'll be at, for the foreseeable future. I'm guessing they want to keep him on the show for now, so I assume he'll be too crispy to travel to the the WSB dungeons right away.

Casting spoilers


Spoiler



Word is that police commish Jordan Ashford (Vinessa Antoine) will be leaving GH to star in a Canadian production. Part will be recast. 
Also, super spy Robert Scorpio (Tristan Rogers) will roll back into town. Now that Anna (Finola Hughes) is "missing." Actually, she's on summer vacay, but the writers are working on a side adventure, possibly involving Dr. Finn (Michael Easton) on a buddy road trip plot to find Anna.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> That sounds right.
> 
> Although, I was thinking of Joey Tribbiani when I mentioned that particular path to the ministry.


The likenesses are many.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> Maybe, the unseen guy in the next room is Zack, Nelle's supposedly long-dead fiancé.


I was thinking the same thing, but most likely it will be Mike or possible even Nick or AJ. It has to be someone that Dr. Collin's know.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> I was thinking the same thing, but most likely it will be Mike or possible even Nick or AJ. It has to be someone that Dr. Collin's know.


 Mike?


----------



## Graymalkin

TonyD79 said:


> Mike?


Maybe he meant Morgan?


----------



## RGM1138

So, there’s a reason that nurse Mary Pat is so pissy to Caroline. I can’t even begin to do justice to the backstory. It’s very deep. 

But, it will unfold over the summer.


----------



## RGM1138

More speculation/possible spoilers vis-à-vis Liesl Obrecht.



Spoiler



Apparently, Crazy Liesl will spend some time in Ferncliff, going up against Mary Pat. Should be a real Godzilla v Rodan slugfest.


----------



## allan

stellie93 said:


> Was she really feeling out Drew to get him to do the deed?
> 
> Michael won't be getting much sleep until this is over. If they get her on tape asking to have him murdered, is that all they need? And are they really married? Ned said something about having to send the license in or something--maybe they stopped him from doing that? Is it because he's mayor that he can marry people?


I have a thought on that. It's crazy enough that I'll spoiler it.



Spoiler



Ned signed it with a pen he got from Jason. Could that have been an invisible ink pen?


----------



## TonyD79

allan said:


> I have a thought on that. It's crazy enough that I'll spoiler it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ned signed it with a pen he got from Jason. Could that have been an invisible ink pen?


Hahaha!


----------



## RGM1138

Jeez, if Janelle’s plan succeeded, she could be a serial killer to rival Nicole Wallace on Law and Order C I. *

You know if Michael died, her next victim would be Chase, just to tie up loose ends. I think she’ll fail, but how do they kill her off without losing the baby?

It looks like Jason and Sam are finding their way back together again with Danny’s help. (I had totally forgotten about the whole Sam/Patrick affair).

Kudos to GH for the handling of the #MeToo story. Sometimes, it’s easier to understand an idea from an intimate, dramatic viewpoint, away from the headlines of the day. Good job.


----------



## TonyD79

Wow. That new Cameron cannot act a lick.


----------



## Graymalkin

It's high time they made Danny, Scout, Leo and Avery into teenagers. Or is that being saved for next year?


----------



## stellie93

I had forgotten about Sam and Patrick too. I'm thinking, but where was Robyn--oh, right, she and Jason were both dead. Only on a soap.


----------



## RGM1138

Okay, so it is Ryan tapping out the SOS. I don’t know how, but Carly is seeing him. (At least seeing Jon Lindstrom with crazy-house hair). But, why?

I thought that Franco would be responsible for saving Carly from Dr. Lasaris, thus giving Jason a begrudging reason to accept if not forgive him. But, maybe not. 

So much for the theory about Lucas and Brad’s baby being Janelle’s. 

I guess the staging of the TC will be Friday’s big event.


----------



## Johncv

Graymalkin said:


> Maybe he meant Morgan?


That it Morgan, too much wine.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I thought that Franco would be responsible for saving Carly from Dr. Lasaris, thus giving Jason a begrudging reason to accept if not forgive him. But, maybe not.
> 
> .


Did you watch the upcoming clips?


----------



## TonyD79

Hmm. No real drama on the baby adoption. They decided that married gay men adopting was drama enough? Kind of boring, actually. The baby needs to be stolen from someone and have at least three names and preferably, a child of a long lost relative.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Did you watch the upcoming clips?


Some, but it doesn't look like the setup I had in mind.


----------



## Graymalkin

Baby Wyatt will have a twin brother that Brad and Lucas don't know about, and he'll show up in 5 years -- as a teenager.


----------



## stellie93

RGM1138 said:


> Okay, so it is Ryan tapping out the SOS. I don't know how, but Carly is seeing him. (At least seeing Jon Lindstrom with crazy-house hair). But, why?


I'm drawing a blank--who is Ryan? I paused when that guy walked past, but I didn't recognize him.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> I'm drawing a blank--who is Ryan? I paused when that guy walked past, but I didn't recognize him.


Ryan is Dr. Collins (supposedly dead) twin brother. I forget most of the details, but he "died" a long time ago.

I've being doing some further reading on the net.



Spoiler



It's possible that the person being held at Ferncliff, and the guy Carly passed, is the real Kevin Collins, and has been held there, lo these many years. And his insane brother has taken over his life and is married to Laura. (!)

Now, that's the rumor. There may be more to it than that, (memory transfers, the whole nine yards).

We'll just have to see what develops.


----------



## Graymalkin

If it’s been Ryan posing as Kevin all these years, he’s playing the longest long game ever. Heck, he took a bullet for Laura. And has been a genuinely helpful psychiatrist.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> If it's been Ryan posing as Kevin all these years, he's playing the longest long game ever. Heck, he took a bullet for Laura. And has been a genuinely helpful psychiatrist.


You know, I thought I sensed a change in Kevin when he went to pick up Faison's brain. Of course, they may just be screwing with us and the actual story is totally different from what we might suspect.

In any case, it should play out by end of summer. I hope.


----------



## stellie93

I have no memory at all of the brother story line. Is it his twin brother? Are you saying that the guy who passed Carly in the hall was the same actor who plays Kevin? There have only been a few times over the years that I've missed GH for a period of time, and this must have been one of them.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> I have no memory at all of the brother story line. Is it his twin brother? Are you saying that the guy who passed Carly in the hall was the same actor who plays Kevin? There have only been a few times over the years that I've missed GH for a period of time, and this must have been one of them.


Yes, I rew the shot several times. It's Jon Lindstrom - Kevin and Ryan's portrayer. You can especially tell from the back of his head.

Now, as to whether it's _really _Ryan or Carly's hallucination is TBD.



Spoiler



Ryan on General Hospital - The True Story of Kevin's Evil Twin! - ABC Soaps In Depth


----------



## RGM1138

Aha! They have Janelle admitting to both crimes. Was Friday’s ep her swan song? Even if it was, I don’t think they’re through with her. 

This is just my own speculation, but if Nelle and baby both died in the crash, it’s possible that the new DA will want to charge Michael with manslaughter. Of course, he’ll already be racked with guilt. Or, if she lives, she’ll try to put the screws to him. 

Does Franco have a man crush on Jason?

And, I don’t see how Jason escapes jail time for taking hostages at Ferncliff. 

Next week should be pretty jam-packed, what with the Robert and Finn road trip buddy picture and the fallout from the car crash, etc.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Does Franco have a man crush on Jason?


Always did. That was the original dynamic. Franco wanted approval from Jason. He thought he was his brother. He wanted to BE Jason.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Always did. That was the original dynamic. Franco wanted approval from Jason. He thought he was his brother. He wanted to BE Jason.


Yeah, there's that. I've always admired my older brother. He did things I probably never could. But, it was about his physical prowess and depth of character. Things of that nature.

But, Franco's talking about Jason's "Botticelli" eyes. It just seemed weird. And I know he's supposed to be quirky, but that scene felt like he was vamping with non sequiturs to fill the 10 minute time limit that Jason gave him.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Yeah, there's that. I've always admired my older brother. He did things I probably never could. But, it was about his physical prowess and depth of character. Things of that nature.
> 
> But, Franco's talking about Jason's "Botticelli" eyes. It just seemed weird. And I know he's supposed to be quirky, but that scene felt like he was vamping with non sequiturs to fill the 10 minute time limit that Jason gave him.


He wanted to be him. He tried to take over his life. Physical attributes seem to fit into that. Maybe you don't remember how freaky the original Franco was. It was a character created by James Franco as an exercise in acting. And was very out there.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> He wanted to be him. He tried to take over his life. Physical attributes seem to fit into that. Maybe you don't remember how freaky the original Franco was. It was a character created by James Franco as an exercise in acting. And was very out there.


Yeah, I remember that era very well. At least with respect to Jason/Franco. But that guy was bat-sh*t crazy. And there was the tumor.

It's like they're trying to stuff that personality into a different character. Sort of a Franco-lite.

I've seen James Franco in enough weird roles to buy his stuff. But, Roger Howarth is not that guy. He's somewhat entertaining, but it's very different from what James Franco can make believable. He tends to pull me out of the scene.


----------



## stellie93

RGM1138 said:


> Yes, I rew the shot several times. It's Jon Lindstrom - Kevin and Ryan's portrayer. You can especially tell from the back of his head.
> 
> Now, as to whether it's _really _Ryan or Carly's hallucination is TBD.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan on General Hospital - The True Story of Kevin's Evil Twin! - ABC Soaps In Depth


Just what I needed--thanks for the link.


----------



## RGM1138

Nelle spoiler/speculations



Spoiler



Aw, hell. She's still alive.  Apparently, Nelle tries to wiggle out of her confessions. (This woman is harder to kill than a fungus).

What will finally expel her from our midst? Will it take a nuclear device? Maybe she'll finally sneak away in the middle of the night.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, this is a new wrinkle. What will Liesl do with the baby? Where will Nelle go? She probably doesn’t have more than $20 to her name.

Gas leak and stuck seat belts, yet no damage to the front end of Michael’s car.

Diane’s gonna be earning her money working overtime for Jason. You can’t just pull a gun on prison staff and walk away from it. 

Franco, useless as ever, but winds up the hero anyway.


----------



## stellie93

Did I miss the part where they explained where Jason and Carly were? I thought they should be on the way to Sonny's private island.


----------



## Graymalkin

Liesl is going to give Nelle's baby to Brad and Lucas.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Did I miss the part where they explained where Jason and Carly were? I thought they should be on the way to Sonny's private island.


Looks like Sonny's safe house.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Liesl is going to give Nelle's baby to Brad and Lucas.


And brad is going to pretend the first baby didn't die? Now that's GH!


----------



## Graymalkin

Unbeknownst to everyone, Nelle is having twins. Even Nelle doesn't know. So Liesl gives Brad one of the twins, and Nelle runs away with the other twin. Eventually the Quartermaine fortune will have to be divided among so many heirs that no one will be entitled to more than $150.

It's a totally plausible theory. Happens all the time in real life.


----------



## Graymalkin

Of _course_ Nelle calls Brad to help with the baby. What did I tell you?

Meanwhile, Liesl has hidden the twin away so that even Nelle doesn't know. He'll emerge in 10 years as a teenager who hates the Quartermaines and tries to bring down their empire. I may or may not be around to see that.


----------



## Graymalkin

Now I know what D.A. Margaux is up to. She's going to offer Drew the flash drive with his memories on it in exchange for giving her details on Jason's criminal activities for Sonny. Because Drew knows where Jason buried all of Sonny's skeletons.


----------



## RGM1138

Geez, I know that Janelle is the epitome of evil, but this takes the cake, even for her. She didn’t even need a nudge from Brad. And of course, he’s such a weasel, he’s all over not having to tell Lucas that the first baby died. Man, these people. 

This is worse than I could have imagined. Now, Michael will be deeply distraught, thinking he’s responsible for the baby’s death. 

Will this all shake out before Nelle leaves the show? Or, at some point in the distant future when the baby has been SOARSed to adulthood and needs medical attention?

I’m sure there’s sufficient time for her to stir up a load of sh*t before she hits the road. 

Didn’t the last deceased baby story happen with Jason and Sam?


----------



## stellie93

I thought Nell would just get rid of the dead baby and disappear, leaving Michael to search fruitlessly for his child for the rest of his life. Plus if they did find her, she could save herself by telling them only she knows where he is. But this will work too.


----------



## TonyD79

They need to introduce Nelle to doctor lasiris.


----------



## allan

Um, didn't Lisel have the baby? I'm confused! How did Nell have the baby to give to Brad? WERE there twins??


----------



## Graymalkin

The delivery was done off stage, which gives the scriptwriters all sorts of leeway to invent a missing twin at a later date. If there is such a twin, Liesl has it and will give it away before she's recaptured.

After all, we didn't know Jason's mother had had twins until 30-odd years later.


----------



## RGM1138

allan said:


> Um, didn't Lisel have the baby? I'm confused! How did Nell have the baby to give to Brad? WERE there twins??


That's what we were lead to believe. The last we saw of Obrecht, she said: "Spread your legs and push, you skinny skank!" (Words to that effect).

Offscreen, we assume that after the birth, Liesl just left the scene, and Nelle, twisted freak that she is, gathered up the baby and walked down route 23.

There were no twins. But, the parentage of Brad and Lucas' child is still unknown.

ETA: In the timeline, Brad got the baby hours (a day?) before Nelle gave birth.

Now, it's _possible _that Nelle had a second child, and crazy Liesl kept it. Those two together are a spinning black hole of darkness and unspeakable evil.

But, it's not likely that Brad's baby and Nelle's are, in any way, related.

Unless the GH writers took a page from Westworld.


----------



## Graymalkin

Well, there are no twins NOW. In 20 years from now, it could happen. The history of GH is rife with characters giving birth in secret and not revealing the fact for 20 years.

You'd think Dr. Nero would have seen twins in Nelle's belly -- but GH doctors are notoriously incompetent. They can treat cuts and bruises and broken limbs, but that's about it.


----------



## RGM1138

Hey, for all we know, Nelle’s nether region is the exit to the Gates of Hell. There’s no telling what will pop out of there. 

But, in 20 years, I’m pretty sure I won’t care about it. (I’ll be 88 by then).


----------



## allan

RGM1138 said:


> Hey, for all we know, Nelle's nether region is the exit to the Gates of Hell. There's no telling what will pop out of there.
> 
> But, in 20 years, I'm pretty sure I won't care about it. (I'll be 88 by then).


It's quite possible that a 20 y/o twin will show up in 2 or 3 years.


----------



## RGM1138

allan said:


> It's quite possible that a 20 y/o twin will show up in 2 or 3 years.


As we've learned from our viewing, anything is possible on this show.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> That's what we were lead to believe. The last we saw of Obrecht, she said: "Spread your legs and push, you skinny skank!" (Words to that effect).
> 
> Offscreen, we assume that after the birth, Liesl just left the scene, and Nelle, twisted freak that she is, gathered up the baby and walked down route 23.
> 
> There were no twins. But, the parentage of Brad and Lucas' child is still unknown.
> 
> ETA: In the timeline, Brad got the baby hours (a day?) before Nelle gave birth.
> 
> Now, it's _possible _that Nelle had a second child, and crazy Liesl kept it. Those two together are a spinning black hole of darkness and unspeakable evil.
> 
> But, it's not likely that Brad's baby and Nelle's are, in any way, related.
> 
> Unless the GH writers took a page from Westworld.


Maybe Nelle bought off Liesl with the second baby to replace Nathan.

Of course, in the real world, they would know if twins were coming unless you never go to a doctor.


----------



## RGM1138

Oh, no. I can see it all now. Michael goes into a shame spiral, becomes an alcoholic - he turns into A.J. Of course, he’ll be alienated from the family, do unsafe, foolish things. Please don’t stretch this out. 

And of course, Brad will be an even bigger mope every time he’s around the baby. Or Michael. 

At least, Janelle will reap vengeance on half of Port Chuck, like a nuclear blast rolling over the countryside, without hardly trying. 

DNA test on the baby. Please. Somebody.


----------



## Graymalkin

The video and audio evidence is going to disappear or be corrupted or something because it has to. This is the PCPD we’re talking about, after all.

Nell is evil incarnate but damn, is she never at a loss for words?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> The video and audio evidence is going to disappear or be corrupted or something because it has to. This is the PCPD we're talking about, after all.
> 
> Nell is evil incarnate but damn, is she never at a loss for words?


No. That's what makes her so good at being the Princess of Darkness. (Silver-tongued devil).

I wonder how big a part Brad will play in the loss of the video files? It's his ass on the line too, and he'll probably do all of his Master's bidding.

Okay, I've seen Nelle be bad. Now, show me a romantic lead in a comedy movie that I'll believe.

Not everyone can be a Gary Oldman.


----------



## JimSpence

There are so many scenarios that can be told from this mess that is GH. 

Will there be tests made on the baby to determine the cause of death?
And, of course there are the DNA tests if they can find a reason to do them.


----------



## Crobinzine

RGM1138 said:


> Oh, no. I can see it all now. Michael goes into a shame spiral, becomes an alcoholic - he turns into A.J. Of course, he'll be alienated from the family, do unsafe, foolish things. Please don't stretch this out.
> 
> And of course, Brad will be an even bigger mope every time he's around the baby. Or Michael.
> 
> At least, Janelle will reap vengeance on half of Port Chuck, like a nuclear blast rolling over the countryside, without hardly trying.
> 
> DNA test on the baby. Please. Somebody.


Or at the very least an autopsy. They should be able to determine that this baby was not stillborn.


----------



## Graymalkin

If they can prove the baby wasn’t stillborn, they could arrest Nelle for infanticide. That would be poetic justice — Nelle convicted and sent to prison for a crime that never occurred.


----------



## RGM1138

You know, there will probably be tests done on the baby. And guess who’ll be there to intercept/change/steal them? Good, ole Brad, up to his former ways. 

And another layer of deceit between him and Lucas. 

I keep wondering if they’ll send Nelle away to prison or kill her off. (The latter, I hope).


----------



## RGM1138

Hmm. Didn't know that they could definitely tell that a baby in the womb didn't die from a traffic collision. Well, that kind of tightens the noose around Janelle's tiny neck.

Amazing that she could get out of the hospital, 


Spoiler



only to be caught by a pissed-off Joss. So, what happens next? She catches a beat-down from Carly's daughter, or is that too cruel even for Nelle?

Maybe Brad/Liesl helps her escape and that's the last we hear of her. (For a while).



At least, Michael will lose some of the guilt, but not all of it.

How much will Ava give up to clear Carly? And what will she want in return?

When do we finally get the reveal on the SOS knocker?


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> You know, there will probably be tests done on the baby. And guess who'll be there to intercept/change/steal them? Good, ole Brad, up to his former ways.
> 
> And another layer of deceit between him and Lucas.
> 
> I keep wondering if they'll send Nelle away to prison or kill her off. (The latter, I hope).


I'm a bit more concerned that a baby that went through a traffic accident has not been checked.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> I'm a bit more concerned that a baby that went through a traffic accident has not been checked.


Well, that would happen in the normal course of events. IIRC, we took our kids back in for weekly, then monthly checkups, etc. over their first year. And that was in the 70s. Doc Kim would likely catch any problems. And, as nature would have it, babies are pretty resilient. (Fortunately).

I'm more perplexed about the crazy, fiancé-killing psycho who gave up her live baby to avoid jail. And the (even sicker?) hospital worker who lost one baby and almost instantly grabbed a replacement because he's afraid of what his husband would think.

In any case, the baby will likely sail through this episode unscathed. It's the adults that will feel the fallout for years to come.

I just had a thought - at the docks, Joss and Nelle fight, The she-devil goes into the water, doesn't come out - Joss is devasted.

Oh, no!


----------



## TonyD79

Which makes way for.....

....evil Joss.


----------



## Graymalkin

I’m more concerned that Deathknelle will kidnap Joss and hold her for ransom.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Which makes way for.....
> 
> ....evil Joss.


----------



## JimSpence

And evil Liesl is also on the loose.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> And evil Liesl is also on the loose.


She will probably just haunt the forest.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> I'm more concerned that Deathknelle will kidnap Joss and hold her for ransom.


Do we have time for that? Nelle has already filmed her last episode.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Do we have time for that? Nelle has already filmed her last episode.


That's what I'm thinking. Surely, this will be her last day.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> She will probably just haunt the forest.


As a troll, living under a bridge.


----------



## RGM1138

Wow, some disturbing _possible _spoiler news.



Spoiler



A little difficult to understand as it was a robot recording. But, apparently Nelle is still in Port Chuck, at least through Tuesday. And she's begging for forgiveness.

There's an indication that Michael and Chase feel sorry for her and may try to pass the blame onto secondary characters, (Liesl and Brad, maybe Ava). And she would get away with her crimes.

I hope that's not true. It would be a totally unsatisfactory way to wrap up this mess.


Whatever happens, it's already in the can, so we'll see what gets revealed soon.


----------



## RGM1138

Alright, Joss! She’s a total badass.  They even used a handheld to shoot part of the fight gag. Of course, now she’s on Nelle’s list, but it’s a long list. Something to worry about way down the line. 

Why does the bad guy always turn their back when they’re trying for an escape? 

Geez, the GQ guy on the elevator didn’t look out of place. Much. 

2 bucks says one of the other memory-swap patients is Ryan. 

Maybe Nelle will get shock treatment. 

Do we have a miniature subcutaneous transmitter that’s powerful enough to track someone from a distance?


----------



## Graymalkin

Well, all right, Joss! Way to go, girl!


----------



## RGM1138

Oh, man! They stopped right at the good part today! Carly’s about to lay into the Demon Vixen. 

I was yelling at Brad to give it up. He looked he was afraid that Michael could smell that it was his baby. Yeah, Brad’s gonna burn in Hell. 

Why is Julian so stupid as to cover for Ava? It’s gonna bite him in the ass, eventually. 

Will JaCar have to go on the lamb to Canada?


----------



## stellie93

Was Carly really in the police station? They're running around town like they aren't wanted by the cops, or is she surrendering? It looks like Carly can get off if they go back to court, but that takes time. What happens to her in the meantime? And Jason broke her out at gunpoint--illegal regardless of the why of it.


----------



## Graymalkin

Buh-bye, Nelle. Carly wins game and set — and when Jonah is revealed to be alive, the match. (That may take a few years.)

That body in Charlie’s Pub’s basement is going to resurface, and D.A. Margaux will be sooo happy. She also can coerce Drew into coughing up memories of Jason’s and Sonny’s crimes in exchange for that flash drive.

Shout-out to Kristina and Parker!


----------



## RGM1138

Personally, I’d like to see psycho Janelle go to Ferncliff. It’s only fitting. But, I suspect the last we’ll see of her is a half-crazed, scowling countenance running through the forest, after escaping another prison transport. Plus, it leaves an opening for the character’s (but not actor’s) return in the distant future. 

Or, maybe they’ll try to shock us when JaNelle grabs a gun and forces the the PCPD to drop the hammer on her. 

Something weird about Margaux, she never directly responds to the lines she’s fed. But, always with a twist on them, like she has a different script. 

This adventure should be wrapped, with everyone back in their usual haunts. 

Some new (old) characters due on the canvas soon. 

Next up: Taking down the predator doctor and to see how much mileage they can get from Ava’s participation in Nelle’s misguided plots. 

Give it up, Brad!


----------



## allan

I love it!

Nell: "No no no no!"
Me: "Yes yes yes yes!"


----------



## Graymalkin

So Ava knows that Griffin and Kiki slept together.

Griffin undoubtedly is toast. My only question is, will Ava go full-on vengeful and blow up Kiki’s lawsuit?


----------



## RGM1138

Finally. The payoff with the Collins twins. I thought this would have happened sooner. (Bad edit at the pan between brothers).

Well. Perjury or the Wrath of Ava? Tough choice, doctor/father. 

Aw, crap. Joss will start to long for the bad boy Cam over milquetoast Oscy. And I don’t even want to know this. 

I wonder if when push comes to shove, Drew will help Jason over Margaux. She’s pretty aggressive, and probably not above crossing the line in chasing Sonny. She’s already withholding stolen evidence. 

Was Tuesday really the last we’re gonna see of Janelle? So anticlimactic. I wanted a big finish.


----------



## Graymalkin

That's not the same actor who played Cameron previously, is it?


----------



## JimSpence

Doesn't appear so.
Children of General Hospital - Wikipedia


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> That's not the same actor who played Cameron previously, is it?


Nope. The previous one has been SORASed. A lot.


----------



## Graymalkin

It’s not even the same one who showed up 2-3 weeks ago as a teenager.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> It's not even the same one who showed up 2-3 weeks ago as a teenager.


You know, I'm not sure. They may have done a quick recast. I didn't pay much attention at the time. The one in today reminds me of a young Patrick Fugit (Almost Famous).

ETA: It appears you're right. The last Cam came and went in July. The current one just started in August, according to Wikipedia.


----------



## TonyD79

They did the same with Oscar.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, talk about odd bedfellows. Robert and Jason on the case together? Who could have seen that coming? I guess they’re trying to polish up Jason’s image. It’s like Pat Garrett and Billy the Kid teaming up. 


Ah, hell. Another summer of teen angst. Enough of that crap. 

Griffin, take this opportunity and RUN! Run far, run fast. Ava will cut your heart out. And eat it. 

Ah, crap. Cassandra’s back.


----------



## RGM1138

Score one for the good guys. Bensch goes down. I’m glad they didn’t drag this out. 

Griff, you poor, lost boy. You screwed up. But, Ava has a scorched earth policy. About everything. Kiki will be okay, but, you, my boy, are in a heap o’ trouble. 

I guess Ava will be the next Tasmanian Devil in town to take Nelle’s spot.


----------



## Graymalkin

The only law enforcement group more incompetent than the PCPD is the WSB.


----------



## TonyD79

Ick. Cassandra. Horrible villain. Hope it’s the boss who is the villain and Cassandra is a red herring.


----------



## RGM1138

Wow, Ava is so twisted. She thinks that everything that happens is to spite her for something she did. What a tortured soul. 

Man, Kiki put the verbal smack down on Ava’s ass. Good on her. 

Surely, after all that effort to redeem himself, Julian is not trying to gain leverage over Sonny. Again. Dumb move.


----------



## Graymalkin

Ava may indeed be consumed with the need for revenge, but she is not cold and unfeeling. Quite the opposite. Unfortunately, she gives in to her worst impulses all the time.

I wonder if Griffin is off the show now. I really don't want to see a Kiki-Griffin romance. That's just... ick.

Kristina's back! But for how long?


----------



## TonyD79

The unreal world of GH: There is no way a doctor who was found guilty of sexual harassment would not be at least suspended.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> The unreal world of GH: There is no way a doctor who was found guilty of sexual harassment would not be at least suspended.


You must be new here.


----------



## RGM1138

How handy for Joss that she’s the privileged white daughter of a family with money and connections. She gets to just return the stolen items and work off the costs. Beats going to Juvey and having a record. 

Come to think of it, are there any underprivileged children of color on this show?

Margaux’s gonna be a PITA. I don’t like her. 

Who’s the new tall, lady doctor? 

When will we see Kev/Ryan again?


----------



## Graymalkin

Tall lady doctor is Elizabeth’s childhood friend. She used to be a boy. The actress, Cassandra James, is transgender IRL.


----------



## Graymalkin

Elizabeth Hendrickson, who is playing D.A. Margaux Dawson, was previously on _The Young and The Restless,_ where she portrayed a semi-sane sociopath. Seems to be her stock in trade. So expect evil doings from this D.A.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Elizabeth Hendrickson, who is playing D.A. Margaux Dawson, was previously on _The Young and The Restless,_ where she portrayed a semi-sane sociopath. Seems to be her stock in trade. So expect evil doings from this D.A.


Yes. She is going to go too far in her pursuit of Sonny and wind up the villain of the piece. Because the murdering head of the local mafia is the hero.


----------



## Graymalkin

TonyD79 said:


> Because the murdering head of the local mafia is the hero.


This is the thing that bugs me the most about this show.


----------



## RGM1138

This may be Sonny’s (Maurice Benard’s) way off the show. He has said that he wanted one more good year on GH. Maybe this DA will be the one to take him down. 

And Benard can finally retire/move on to other work. 

It would be a big shift to not have Sonny be the star of the show. Who would they focus on? They’d probably throw out all of the mobster plot lines. 

There’s no direct correlation to Dr. Steve Hardy who could take over his former position on the show.


----------



## Graymalkin

I did not know Donna Mills played Nina's mother.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> I did not know Donna Mills played Nina's mother.


Yes. But, it seems a stretch just to bring her back so they could beat up on her.

Surely, she must know something or have a plan to stir the pot. Maybe, somehow, she knows the birth mother of the deceased child.


----------



## Graymalkin

Well, here’s a fine mess they’ve gotten themselves into. Wiley’s birth mother will take Jonah, unbeknownst to everyone but Brad, and she’ll disappear, which means Jonah will come back in 20 years seeking revenge on Michael and the Quartermaines.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> This may be Sonny's (Maurice Benard's) way off the show. He has said that he wanted one more good year on GH. Maybe this DA will be the one to take him down.
> 
> And Benard can finally retire/move on to other work.
> 
> It would be a big shift to not have Sonny be the star of the show. Who would they focus on? They'd probably throw out all of the mobster plot lines.


Yay!


----------



## Graymalkin

Of course, if they get rid of Sonny and the mob plotlines, they'll have to hire writers who actually know something about medicine.

OTOH, GH didn't become insanely popular until Luke and Laura and the Cassadines showed up, so they've been living off the crime and spy plotlines for more than 40 years now.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Of course, if they get rid of Sonny and the mob plotlines, they'll have to hire writers who actually know something about medicine.


It'll be interesting to see if there are any significant changes in ratings after Sonny and the mob stories are gone.

They'd probably need more characters at the hospital and related areas.

I'm afraid it would turn into Land of The Whiners without any action plots.


----------



## Graymalkin

Given that ABC and Marvel are both owned by Disney, they could inject Jason with the super-soldier serum and have him battle supervillains who constantly escape from Ferncliff.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Of course, if they get rid of Sonny and the mob plotlines, they'll have to hire writers who actually know something about medicine.
> 
> OTOH, GH didn't become insanely popular until Luke and Laura and the Cassadines showed up, so they've been living off the crime and spy plotlines for more than 40 years now.


Spy yes. Mob, not as much. Luke was connected but the story didn't take off until they went on the run in the Cassadine story.

As for Madeline, she is on a short time. Hard to believe it has been three years since we last saw her!


----------



## RGM1138

Wow. Margaux has the personality of a turnip. I can't listen to more of a few seconds of her droning.

I remember musing a few weeks ago how they would keep Peter around. He went from being public enemy number 1 and penniless to publisher of an internet rag. Amazing.

What's Julian gonna do, strong arm the mother of the baby?

I've read some really wild speculation about Nina.



Spoiler



The baby that Nina supposedly lost while in a coma could turn out to be Nelle. 
I haven't tried to do the math on that possibility, but it seems kinda late to spring that surprise now, after Nelle has left the show. Who knows?


----------



## Graymalkin

Just how old is Michael supposed to be? 25?

(This question is not related to Nina’s baby storyline.)


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Just how old is Michael supposed to be? 25?
> 
> (This question is not related to Nina's baby storyline.)


It's hard to remember how old he's supposed to be. He's been age-advanced more than once. And the current actor looks very young, although he's actually 30 years old.

But, according to Wikipedia, he was born in 1997. Which would make him 21. I don't know if they recalculate age after SORASing a child on a soap.


----------



## Graymalkin

I just read through the Wikipedia entry, and his birth year has been retconned twice, first to 1995 and then to 1991, which makes him 27 now. That makes more sense.


----------



## stellie93

I wonder if Julian bought the homeless woman walking by with a baby story? I expected him to challenge that right away, but I don't think he said anything.

How long was Nina in the coma? And who was her husband? My memory is terrible. I was thinking Finn, but that can't be right . 

Funny how many people are so interested in babies, but yet you never see them with the baby. Maxie especially seems to be leaving him to Mack and Felicia to raise.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> I wonder if Julian bought the homeless woman walking by with a baby story? I expected him to challenge that right away, but I don't think he said anything.
> 
> How long was Nina in the coma? And who was her husband? My memory is terrible. I was thinking Finn, but that can't be right .
> 
> Funny how many people are so interested in babies, but yet you never see them with the baby. Maxie especially seems to be leaving him to Mack and Felicia to raise.


It is confusing. Nina was actually married to Dr Silas Clay, (also played by Michael Easton (currently Dr. Hamilton Finn). Clay was killed by Nina's mother, Madeline.

Nina had been in a coma for some 20 years.


----------



## Graymalkin

Was that Michael on the second floor, holding a gun, in Friday’s final scene?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Was that Michael on the second floor, holding a gun, in Friday's final scene?


I think that Sonny came in the back door. I kept hearing Carly say: "Sonny, no!" But it doesn't make any sense the way it was set up.

The shot was so quick, I can't make it out on my phone who was upstairs.


----------



## Graymalkin

That was Sonny at the back door and Jason at the front. Who else could be upstairs?


----------



## stellie93

Where were Max the awesome security guys?

So I was wrong about her being married to Finn, but also right since it was the same actor. Thanks, I have very little memory of this. So the daughter would be in her early 20's? I wonder who?


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> Where were Max the awesome security guys?
> 
> So I was wrong about her being married to Finn, but also right since it was the same actor. Thanks, I have very little memory of this. So the daughter would be in her early 20's? I wonder who?





Spoiler



Well, there is some talk of her daughter being Nelle. 
Right now, that's just speculation.


----------



## RGM1138

I’m thinking now it would be Michael upstairs, but I didn’t know he had a gun. 

And a smart addition to a panic alarm would be lights that turn on everywhere. Of course, when everyone breaks cover and walks into the open, that kinda makes that point moot. 

And why would you give Mike a panic alarm anyway? Give him a “I’ve fallen and can’t get up, come find me!” alarm. 

I think it would have been more effective if Mike had sat the kitchen on fire.


----------



## TonyD79

Sonny was upstairs. The guy coming in the back door was a security guard.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there is some talk of her daughter being Nelle.
> Right now, that's just speculation.


No way. It doesn't fit.


----------



## Graymalkin

That was Sonny upstairs, and one of the guards busting in the back door. You know why I thought Sonny was Michael? Because he's in his shirtsleeves, with the sleeves rolled up. I rarely see Sonny dressed so informally.


----------



## Graymalkin

And Dr. Miranda Bailey from Gray's Anatomy (Chandra Wilson) checks in! But not as Gray+Sloan Memorial's chief of staff. Completely different role.

Apparently she doesn't have to travel very far -- GH and Gray's are both shot on the same Hollywood lot.


----------



## RGM1138

It was funny. The room was perfectly bright and everyone could see that it was Mike. Even Jason, who was within a couple of feet of him, had his weapon pointed at Mike. Stupid.



Spoiler



I've read that Mike accidentally shoots Oscar, but it's difficult to see how that would happen.


Zero chemistry between Drew and Margaux. DA job must pay well if she can stay at the Metro Court. How many people live there now?

Nothing much of interest happening lately.


----------



## TonyD79

So. Kevin has been Kevin. But not anymore?

And Oscar?

And Wednesday’s episode is a rerun??!!!! Maybe reruns until mid next week if TiVo data is right.


----------



## allan

TonyD79 said:


> So. Kevin has been Kevin. But not anymore?
> 
> And Oscar?
> 
> And Wednesday's episode is a rerun??!!!! Maybe reruns until mid next week if TiVo data is right.


On the Kevin stuff, my head hurts! When they showed the Wednesday preview, I was "WTF" until they said it was an "encore".


----------



## Graymalkin

Why is GH doing a week of reruns? Is this something they do every summer?

(The "scheduled to record" data from my Comcast X1 and TiVo both show the same thing -- no GH until next Wednesday -- so it's not just TiVo.)


----------



## Graymalkin

Ah, here's the explanation for the week of reruns:

'General Hospital' Scheduling Notes: Encore Episodes Airing The Rest Of This Week, ABC Executive Explains Why

TLNR: There were fewer preemptions for breaking news this year than they planned for, so their buffer of pretaped shows ran out sooner than expected. They need the week off to build the buffer back up.

So it _has_ been Ryan locked up in Ferncliff all along, and Laura really is married to Kevin. Whew! But now of course they'll be switching places.


----------



## RGM1138

I was wrong. Things are happening this week - Madeline dying, Ryan escaping.


TonyD79 said:


> So. Kevin has been Kevin. But not anymore?
> 
> And Oscar?
> 
> And Wednesday's episode is a rerun??!!!! Maybe reruns until mid next week if TiVo data is right.


Looks kinda like an epileptic seizure. Of course, Jason will save him. Thus, upping his standing in the community.


----------



## RGM1138

I had to chuckle at the baby-faced Kevin/Ryan from 27 years ago. That was so old, it could have been shot on 2 inch quad video tape. (Well, maybe 1 inch tape by then).

I give Jon Lindstrom big props for playing that fine line between sane and crazy. At the beginning of the scene, I didn’t know which of the brothers he was. 

They’re really pushing to reform Jason. He’s even playing good uncle to Oscy. That’s new. Pretty soon, he’ll be everybody’s favorite, cool uncle, but with a cycle and a gun. 


We’re hitting the summer doldrums on GH. How far into next week do the reruns last?


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Ah, here's the explanation for the week of reruns:
> 
> 'General Hospital' Scheduling Notes: Encore Episodes Airing The Rest Of This Week, ABC Executive Explains Why
> 
> TLNR: There were fewer preemptions for breaking news this year than they planned for, so their buffer of pretaped shows ran out sooner than expected. They need the week off to build the buffer back up.


Wow. I've never seen that before. And I've been watching on and off since 1963.


----------



## JimSpence

RGM1138 said:


> ....
> We're hitting the summer doldrums on GH. How far into next week do the reruns last?


Just through Friday.
Why Is General Hospital a Rerun? - ABC Soaps In Depth


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> Just through Friday.
> Why Is General Hospital a Rerun? - ABC Soaps In Depth


Great, thanks.


----------



## Graymalkin

Actually, the reruns are for four weekdays: Aug. 29 (today) through Sept. 3 (next Monday). New episodes resume Tuesday the 4th.

Apparently, my other soap, _The Young and the Witless_, didn't run into the same problem. New episodes straight through the week.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, reruns are also a cost saver for ABC. Since they own the show, there are few, if any, fees and no production costs for the off days. Just a guy loading a tape. (Or, whatever storage media they’re using these days).

I’m sure that figured into the plans for not airing new shows as well. Not a huge amount, but maybe enough to build a couple of new sets, hire a few more guest stars, do a location shoot, etc.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Actually, the reruns are for four weekdays: Aug. 29 (today) through Sept. 3 (next Monday). New episodes resume Tuesday the 4th.
> 
> Apparently, my other soap, _The Young and the Witless_, didn't run into the same problem. New episodes straight through the week.


Yeah but holidays like Labor Day are often reruns anyway. Looks like they are reviewing the death of Nathan in these reruns.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Yeah but holidays like Labor Day are often reruns anyway. Looks like they are reviewing the death of Nathan in these reruns.


At least they have an arc this time, instead of random shows. That's new.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> At least they have an arc this time, instead of random shows. That's new.


In surprised it is not Jason and Sam since they have been pushing that in commercials.

What would have been good would be recap shows to get users caught up on 55 years of back story.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> In surprised it is not Jason and Sam since they have been pushing that in commercials.
> 
> What would have been good would be recap shows to get users caught up on 55 years of back story.


Yeah, that would have been interesting. Especially, the older stuff.

I don't know if they could fit it all in over 4 days and still do it justice though.


----------



## TonyD79

I was thinking highlighting the stories that support what they are doing now. Like they did with the Ryan stuff this week. Maybe a day on the mob. A day on Anna and the spies. That kind of thing.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> I was thinking highlighting the stories that support what they are doing now. Like they did with the Ryan stuff this week. Maybe a day on the mob. A day on Anna and the spies. That kind of thing.


Yeah, that would work.


----------



## RGM1138

More speculation and some cast news.



Spoiler



One theory to come up on Margaux is that she's the daughter of the man that Sonny killed all those years ago, and is now seeking justice. Possible, I guess.



It's been reported that Kelly Monaco (San), is recovering from hip surgery, resulting from a decade long chronic problem.

Apparently, her sick leave was planned for and covered in the script.


----------



## Graymalkin

Did Kelly Monaco's hip problem result from her doing Dancing with the Stars? If it predates that, I guess DWTS probably aggravated it no end.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Did Kelly Monaco's hip problem result from her doing Dancing with the Stars? If it predates that, I guess DWTS probably aggravated it no end.


The article I read didn't elaborate on the cause, only that she'd had the condition for at least ten years. The surgery was needed to repair a torn labrum.

Not a doctor, but that sounds painful.


----------



## RGM1138

Okay, looks like Oscar will have cancer, and only Jason will be able to save him with his bone marrow. (I’m guessing).

Seems the next murder mystery will involve the @realRyanCollins. That will probably run for two to three months. 

I missed most of today’s show due to hurricane news. Thank commerce for Hulu. 

Looks like Julian has his thumb on somebody over the baby. Don’t know who yet.


----------



## TonyD79

When Cam kissed Joss, you have to stop a second to realize that they aren’t related. Not many possible entanglements that don’t involve relatives on this show.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> When Cam kissed Joss, you have to stop a second to realize that they aren't related. Not many possible entanglements that don't involve relatives on this show.


That's true. Either evidently, or through some drawn-out, distant, previously unknown relation.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> That's true. Either evidently, or through some drawn-out, distant, previously unknown relation.


Almost every family is so blended, I need a map. I don't think there are three siblings that are from the same two parents anywhere.


----------



## RGM1138

Yeah, the first instinct you have when someone kisses someone else is to scream “That’s your cousin!” at the TV.


----------



## Graymalkin

The only way you can ever have three siblings from the same two parents in Soap World is if they're triplets. And even then that's not 100% certain, given that a woman can have twins fathered by two different men.


----------



## stellie93

RGM1138 said:


> Okay, looks like Oscar will have cancer, and only Jason will be able to save him with his bone marrow. (I'm guessing).


As identical twins, do Jason and Drew have the same bone marrow? Seems odd that Oscar has been in remission so long he doesn't even know he has cancer?


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> As identical twins, do Jason and Drew have the same bone marrow? Seems odd that Oscar has been in remission so long he doesn't even know he has cancer?


Medically, I don't have a clue. I was just thinking up a basic template where Jason gets to be the hero.

It may be some other method by which he saves Oscar, one that I haven't thought of yet.


----------



## Graymalkin

Send him to Grey-Sloan Memorial in Seattle and have Dr. Amelia Shepherd perform a miraculous tumor removal in between personal crises.


----------



## Johncv

Regarding Margaux:


RGM1138 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> One theory to come up on Margaux is that she's the daughter of the man that Sonny killed all those years ago, and is now seeking justice. Possible, I guess.


I think Margaux is:



Spoiler



Is the baby that Nina supposedly lost while in a coma./SPOILER]


----------



## RGM1138

Johncv said:


> Regarding Margaux:
> 
> I think Margaux is:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Is the baby that Nina supposedly lost while in a coma./SPOILER]


With this show, anything is possible.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Yeah, the first instinct you have when someone kisses someone else is to scream "That's your cousin!" at the TV.


Or long lost half sister.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> As identical twins, do Jason and Drew have the same bone marrow? Seems odd that Oscar has been in remission so long he doesn't even know he has cancer?


It's the Ali MacGraw/Love Story form of cancer.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> Regarding Margaux:
> 
> I think Margaux is:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Is the baby that Nina supposedly lost while in a coma./SPOILER]


Could be both.



Spoiler



Adopted by an enemy of Sonny.


----------



## RGM1138

Valerie is back. Haven’t seen her in a minute. It feels like they’re trying to set her and Christina up as a couple. 

Jason is bending over backwards to be cordial to Drew, and he’s still being pissy to his brother. 

What’s going to happen with the body at Julian’s joint? Will he find it and use it for leverage over Sonny? He may find himself wearing concrete galoshes.


----------



## Graymalkin

Is Valerie a lesbian? I've not seen her in any plots since I've started watching. (I'm still not clear on how she's a Spencer.)

Nina's deductive leap from "why is this heart split in half?" to "my baby's alive!" really stretches the bounds of credibility, even for Soap World.

Just how old is Nina? If she was married when her mother put her into that coma, and she was in that coma for 20 years, and she came out of it 4 years ago, she's got to be pushing 50. Also, based on what I read at the GH Wikia, Kiki Jerome was born right about the same time as Nina's baby, so I can't see how Margaux could be Nina's baby because she's definitely older than Kiki. (No one gets to be a D.A. at 25.)

I think we need Dr. Andre to come back and put Oscar's memories into Cameron's brain before Oscar kicks it. Then Josslyn can date Cameron without any guilt.


----------



## JimSpence

Valerie is Luke Spencer's niece and the daughter of Pat Spencer.
Do a search for "Patricia" on this web site
Spencer family


----------



## RGM1138

No, I don’t think Val has ever shown those proclivities, but that googly look on Christina’s face said it all. 

Soap logic. And I can’t even do the math on Nina and her daughter. 

Good call on Cam’s brain.


----------



## TonyD79

They hinted at a Val/Kristina relationship when they became best buds before Kristina ran back to her professor. It is obvious that is where they are going since Val comes back when Kristina does.

As for ages. Don’t try. They mean nothing in the soap world. 

Nina is so desperate to be a mom that even if she were way off, she would jump to that conclusion.


----------



## stellie93

Graymalkin said:


> Just how old is Nina? If she was married when her mother put her into that coma, and she was in that coma for 20 years, and she came out of it 4 years ago, she's got to be pushing 50. Also, based on what I read at the GH Wikia, Kiki Jerome was born right about the same time as Nina's baby, so I can't see how Margaux could be Nina's baby because she's definitely older than Kiki. (No one gets to be a D.A. at 25.)


But Kiki will be a doctor in a month or 2, and a surgeon soon after.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> But Kiki will be a doctor in a month or 2, and a surgeon soon after.


Even quicker than Lucas.


----------



## RGM1138

Kiki may be the brilliant young neurosurgeon who saves Oscar.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Kiki may be the brilliant young neurosurgeon who saves Oscar.


When he is trapped by the building collapse of Charlie's caused by Mike trying to get the body out of the foundation. Emergency surgery. Kiki then gets her medical license automatically and is named to the hospital board.


----------



## RGM1138

And that’s because Kiki’s unique double-surgery technique saves Mike and Oscar. 

Sonny is so grateful, he donates a new neuro wing to GH. The hospital is so impressed, they give her an MD and a seat on the board. 

And Jason goes back to medical school. But, Drew is still mad.


----------



## RGM1138

Big week coming up:



Spoiler



I've read that Mike will be involved in an explosive situation and a Corinthos family member is a victim.

And, certain crime evidence may, (or may not), be destroyed.

And Madeline's death may not have been due to natural causes. (No big surprise there).


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Big week coming up:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I've read that Mike will be involved in an explosive situation and a Corinthos family member is a victim.
> 
> And, certain crime evidence may, (or may not), be destroyed.
> 
> And Madeline's death may not have been due to natural causes. (No big surprise there).


First one happened at the end Monday.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> First one happened at the end Monday.


Yeah, I think it will unfold all week.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Yeah, I think it will unfold all week.


Slow explosion.


----------



## Graymalkin

Well, they wrapped up the explosion pretty quickly. Now we'll move on to Chase's investigation into the skull.

I suspect Margaux's absentee father is, in fact, the guy in Charlie's basement. And they'll find something that she will be able to identify him with.


----------



## RGM1138

I didn’t expect this turn of events. I thought that Sonny would think that Julian is holding off telling the police on Mike, so he could use that info to control Sonny. 

But now that Chase has found the body, any direct evidence will put Sonny away anyhow. 

I thought Sonny would be paranoid and order Jason to take out Julian. Would Jason do it or not?

I have no idea how this plays out now.


----------



## stellie93

When Leisel was in the church as a homeless woman, I thought for sure it was Mommie Dearest--I guess she really is dead, and I'm pretty sure it was no surprise to Valentin. 

Maybe Mike could confess to killing the guy to save Sonny--his DNA is probably on him and he could say that Sonny touched the gun because it was his if his prints are on there. What could they do to Mike? He's going to be institutionalized one way or another pretty soon anyway.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> When Leisel was in the church as a homeless woman, I thought for sure it was Mommie Dearest--I guess she really is dead, and I'm pretty sure it was no surprise to Valentin.
> 
> Maybe Mike could confess to killing the guy to save Sonny--his DNA is probably on him and he could say that Sonny touched the gun because it was his if his prints are on there. What could they do to Mike? He's going to be institutionalized one way or another pretty soon anyway.


I never thought of that. But, would Sonny take that option? You know it would kill him to give up Mike.

But, as you said, he's gone anyway. Interesting character debate.


----------



## TonyD79

GH is about PSAs. I doubt they would make a character they brought back to highlight Alzheimer’s to take the fall. That is pretty cruel.


----------



## Crobinzine

Is GH no longer on Hulu? I don't see this weeks episodes.


----------



## allan

Crobinzine said:


> Is GH no longer on Hulu? I don't see this weeks episodes.


I watched Mon & Tues on Hulu last night.


----------



## Crobinzine

allan said:


> I watched Mon & Tues on Hulu last night.


Thanks. I will check again.


----------



## TonyD79

Sonny is a moron. He let Mike go to the hospital by himself. He has had episodes within minutes and he let him wander the streets by himself. Especially when he has so much “staff.”


----------



## RGM1138

I completely forgot that Laura is coming back. I wonder how long they’ll let the Ryan storyline run. 

I guess Julian has everything he wants now, separation from Sonny’s business, and he’s got him on his heels with Kristina working at Charley’s. He was smart not to push it too far. 

It cracks me up that the WSB’s most wanted man is now able to roam free in Port Charles and run a business. 

Sonny may be headed for the last roundup. If he goes to jail, it’s going to be lopsided in the cast. What will Carly, Jason and Michael do? I can’t see Michael taking over the business.


----------



## TonyD79

Whoo hoo! I haven’t watched it yet but today’s GH has skip mode!!!


----------



## Graymalkin

I have a bad feeling that Ryan is going to be killing people -- and framing Franco for the murders. But in the end, either Jason or Sam will finish Ryan off for good.


----------



## RGM1138

Of course, all the adults keep yapping until one of the kids finds out about Oscar. And, Cam will spill the beans, causing Osky to resent everyone else for not telling him. Can’t say I blame him. 

Ryan is picking up all the intel and history he missed just from the blather of the town folk. 

I suspect he’ll actually kill off some minor character before they discover his secret. 

Not a lot going on lately, with the Oscar and Ryan stories pushed to the front burners.


----------



## Graymalkin

There is the Nina’s daughter story. The actress they have portraying her looks familiar, but I can’t quite place her.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> There is the Nina's daughter story. The actress they have portraying her looks familiar, but I can't quite place her.


It's because she so resembles Britt.

If she is Britt's cousin, it makes sense.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> There is the Nina's daughter story. The actress they have portraying her looks familiar, but I can't quite place her.


Yeah, I'm wondering how much it's going to add to the show. After the big reveal, there's not much they can tell each other. Nina was in a coma at least half of Sasha's life.


----------



## Graymalkin

That's the same actress who plays Britt? (I know about Britt, but the only time I've seen her on screen was her brief appearance just before Faison showed up.)


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> That's the same actress who plays Britt? (I know about Britt, but the only time I've seen her on screen was her brief appearance just before Faison showed up.)


No. Different actress. Just eerily like her.


----------



## RGM1138

Man, they keep dumping Kiki and Griffin together and what do they think will happen? 

Someone needs to put their thumb on Ava’s neck again. She’s too nasty when there’s nothing hanging over her. 

I wonder how long they’ll drag out Wiley’s paternity?

And how long will we have to put up with Peter’s awkwardness every time he sees Maxie?


----------



## JimSpence

I really liked it when Kiki put her mother in her place. Should have happened earlier.

When Michael was holding Wiley you could see him taking a close look at him.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I wonder how long they'll drag out Wiley's paternity?
> 
> And how long will we have to put up with Peter's awkwardness every time he sees Maxie?


On Wiley. Until they run some tests and find he has a genetic marker that matches Nelle.

On Peter, until they sleep together. He was clearly brought in to "replace" his brother.


----------



## Graymalkin

If they pair Peter with Maxie, who are they going to pair with Chase?

Pairing Griffin with Kiki gives me heartburn. And it's not like Ava and Kiki haven't shared the same man before.

Oh, geez, Kiki, not the old "ice cube on the heated skin" bit. And a French film. What's next, biting into a juicy peach? Getting whipped cream from an ice cream sundae on her upper lip?


----------



## Graymalkin

I see they changed actresses for Police Commissioner Ashford. This one is Brianna Nicole Henry.

GH Wiki says Vinessa Antoine exercised her right to do a pilot and is going to star in a Canadian TV series, Diggstown.


----------



## RGM1138

It’s funny how quickly Ava’s attitude changed when she realized that Griff was hangin’ at Kiki’s crib.

Of course, Kiki is just rubbing it in her mama’s face. She deserves it though.

I could swear the new Commish has a bit of a Jamaican accent.


----------



## TonyD79

I did love Kiki’s impression of Ava. Spot on.


----------



## RGM1138

Carly is gonna be so pissed when she finds out about Brad. Especially with all the attention she’s given him lately. And she seems to always be around when there’s important info about the baby, just like she’s more than Lucas’ sister. 

She’s already trying to make important decisions involving baby Wiley/Jonah. 

Ava is turning into the equivalent of a clown car. Whenever they need a couple of minutes of hysterics, they plug her in. 

Unless they find some of Mike’s DNA on what’s left of that body, the evidence against him is ridiculously thin. And, what DA would want to prosecute an Alzheimer’s patient?


----------



## Graymalkin

RGM1138 said:


> Unless they find some of Mike's DNA on what's left of that body, the evidence against him is ridiculously thin. And, what DA would want to prosecute an Alzheimer's patient?


A D.A. whose father was the murder victim? I haven't given up on that hypothesis yet.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> A D.A. whose father was the murder victim? I haven't given up on that hypothesis yet.


In that case, I think she'd have to recuse herself. Well, except in Soap World.


----------



## RGM1138

Hey, what does everyone think of Nina’s daughter being Kiki? I know it seems like a reach but, hey, it’s GH.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> In that case, I think she'd have to recuse herself. Well, except in Soap World.


Really? A judge would have to recuse themselves not a DA, right? A DA's job is to prove guilt. How would that be a conflict?


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Hey, what does everyone think of Nina's daughter being Kiki? I know it seems like a reach but, hey, it's GH.


No. I get so tired of rewriting history over and over. We already had history rewritten on Kiki's father (twice?) and add the complication that she is friends with the character played by the same actor who was her father.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Really? A judge would have to recuse themselves not a DA, right? A DA's job is to prove guilt. How would that be a conflict?


I don't know about NY laws but I would think that most courts would be concerned about a DA being able to maintain professional detachment if a family member of theirs were involved in the case.

And of course, the newspapers would have a field day with that kind of information. Anything to add to the appearance of impropriety.

That's just my guess. I don't know for sure.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> No. I get so tired of rewriting history over and over. We already had history rewritten on Kiki's father (twice?) and add the complication that she is friends with the character played by the same actor who was her father.


Yeah, I read that on the inter webs. They seemed to make a strong case for it, but most of those speculations never come true.


----------



## Graymalkin

Damn, I could write these storylines.



Spoiler



I TOLD Y'ALL! It's Margaux's father!


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I don't know about NY laws but I would think that most courts would be concerned about a DA being able to maintain professional detachment if a family member of theirs were involved in the case.
> 
> And of course, the newspapers would have a field day with that kind of information. Anything to add to the appearance of impropriety.
> 
> That's just my guess. I don't know for sure.


I'm not seeing impropriety at all. Why does a DA need personal detachment to prosecute someone? Courts need that. Judges need that. Why does a prosecutor need it?


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> I'm not seeing impropriety at all. Why does a DA need personal detachment to prosecute someone? Courts need that. Judges need that. Why does a prosecutor need it?


The same way a surgeon isn't allowed to operate on a family member.

Yeah, it's not quite on the same level. But, you know how it gets on soaps. The DA could have Sonny on the stand, close to convicting him. He makes some comment that throws her off, she makes a mistake, blows the case.

We'll see how it plays out.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> The same way a surgeon isn't allowed to operate on a family member.
> 
> Yeah, it's not quite on the same level. But, you know how it gets on soaps. The DA could have Sonny on the stand, close to convicting him. He makes some comment that throws her off, she makes a mistake, blows the case.
> 
> We'll see how it plays out.


I thought briefly if the parallel but it fails. A surgeon needs to be cool and calm that's why. A prosecutor has no requirement to be detached. In fact, you want them to be a bulldog and a bit emotional.


----------



## JimSpence

DA Dawson is putting the pieces together. If only Mike hadn't moved the body to Charlie's Pud.
How is Sonny going to get out of this one?


----------



## TonyD79

I don’t see hard evidence even though Sonny says he is sunk on this. There have been much more obvious situations in the past the skates by.


----------



## Graymalkin

Right now it's all circumstantial. They haven't found the gun with Sonny's fingerprints on it.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Right now it's all circumstantial. They haven't found the gun with Sonny's fingerprints on it.


Surely he wore gloves. Unless he wants off the show.


----------



## allan

RGM1138 said:


> Surely he wore gloves. Unless he wants off the show.


He was 18, and by definition stupid at the time.


----------



## Graymalkin

IIRC, Sonny said Scully made sure Sonny's fingerprints were on the gun, in order to have something to hold over him.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, I guess Osky will be acting out now. Maybe he’ll upset an apple cart. Or, spit into the wind. I hope this doesn’t last long. 

How does Brad think he’ll cover the deception for the rest of his life? That’s no way to live. 

I guess Stella won’t be attending the wedding. 

Didn’t Charlotte used to be blonde?


----------



## TonyD79

I’d tell Stella to step off and get lost.


----------



## ke3ju

TonyD79 said:


> Whoo hoo! I haven't watched it yet but today's GH has skip mode!!!


Seems it was short lived. Had it on a total of four episodes, but not on the last 2 or 3.


----------



## TonyD79

ke3ju said:


> Seems it was short lived. Had it on a total of four episodes, but not on the last 2 or 3.


I've had it on every episode that didn't have a news break in.


----------



## ke3ju

TonyD79 said:


> I've had it on every episode that didn't have a news break in.


Haha, Skip just showed up on today's episode, but I already posted the pic. I'll have to see if there are news break ins on 3 of the 7 episodes.


----------



## Graymalkin

So is Daisy going to be Kristina’s new love interest?


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> So is Daisy going to be Kristina's new love interest?


Maybe but the concert is very suspicious. There was a blank space for who was sponsoring and what awareness they were raising. Maybe it is going to be anti-gay concert?


----------



## TonyD79

Won’t be any skip today since it is all Kavanough. I will skip it all.


----------



## Graymalkin

So will it be on ABC.com later this evening?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> So will it be on ABC.com later this evening?


I assume so. I have to wait until 7pm tonight to catch it on Hulu.

But, since the whole episode was preempted, they may save it for tomorrow.


----------



## TonyD79

I’m assuming they will just skip today. The ultimate skip mode.


----------



## Graymalkin

With my luck, they'll hold the committee vote tomorrow at 3 p.m. -- right when GH is broadcast here in NJ-NY.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> I'm assuming they will just skip today. The ultimate skip mode.


Yep. The Thursday ep wasn't available on Hulu last night. That means it will air on Friday. (Unless news interrupts).


----------



## TonyD79

Vote scheduled for 1:30. Expect delays.


----------



## Graymalkin

TonyD79 said:


> Vote scheduled for 1:30. Expect delays.


Apparently not. Whew! I need my GH fix!


----------



## RGM1138

They cut about 20 minutes into it here. Guess I’ll wait for the 7pm feed.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> They cut about 20 minutes into it here. Guess I'll wait for the 7pm feed.


Same.


----------



## RGM1138

Oh, no. This show loves to telegraph events. I hope we’re not about to witness the murder of Felicia. Yeah, she’s basically only a day player at this point, but still a big part of the tapestry of GH. 

Jon Lindstrom has really got that dead-soul killer’s eyes down solid. 

They’re really trying to bring Jason back into the family again. 

Maybe Laura will figure out Ryan’s secret. And Felicia will bring him down at the end.


----------



## stellie93

RGM1138 said:


> Jon Lindstrom has really got that dead-soul killer's eyes down solid.
> .


Exactly what I was thinking when I watched Friday! It's a little scary when someone is that good at looking evil. Don't know that I'd want him coming home to my house at night. 

Didn't anyone at the prison ever comment that Dr. Collins was a twin of his patient? Since he's supposed to be dead, that would have given it away. Where was Mary Pat on this.


----------



## RGM1138

Okay, Sasha is 99.9% Nina’s daughter. Will that stick? What if the next test comes back negative?

Another call for the D.A.’s recusal.  And possible harassment. I felt it coming.

I’m wondering how long they’ll let
Dante be away before they recast him? Do they really need him?

Carly can distinguish Morse code from random raps on a table. She’s good.

A gun in the river ain’t gone forever. Unless it’s washed out to sea, they can find it.

Laura probably won’t get pregnant from Ryan, but how much therapy will she need to get over any encounters they have?


----------



## Graymalkin

My TiVo Roamio didn't record today's episode because it said it was a duplicate. I hope the Xfinity X1 DVR recorded it!


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> My TiVo Roamio didn't record today's episode because it said it was a duplicate. I hope the Xfinity X1 DVR recorded it!


Probably because of the preempted show last week.

It may throw the whole week out of whack.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> My TiVo Roamio didn't record today's episode because it said it was a duplicate. I hope the Xfinity X1 DVR recorded it!


Since GH is only on once a day, I changed my 1P to everything a long time ago.

And everyone has access to abc.com


----------



## Graymalkin

TonyD79 said:


> Since GH is only on once a day, I changed my 1P to everything a long time ago.
> 
> And everyone has access to abc.com


The X1 DVR did record it. Hard to believe, but Xfinity saved the day!


----------



## RGM1138

"Get in line". 

I have a feeling that Margaux may get in over her head and be killed in the process. I don't like her.

Par for the course. _Detective _Spencer? It seems she's only been a rookie for a couple of years. Most cops work their butts off for 10 to 20 years to reach that lofty goal. I guess that's why the PCPD is so good.

I hope we're not gonna be treated to a long period of mopey Oscar. Just take the opportunity you've been given and be grateful for it.

Who will Ryan end up killing? I wonder if he has something on his body different from Kevin that Laura will recognize?


----------



## allan

RGM1138 said:


> Who will Ryan end up killing? I wonder if he has something on his body different from Kevin that Laura will recognize?


She'll know when they kiss. Evil twins never kiss like their double, so their spouses can always tell by the kiss. That's probably in some rulebook somewhere.


----------



## TonyD79

Casting spoiler



Spoiler



Spencer is coming back. Already on set.


----------



## TonyD79

Also, seems skip comes in after west coast showing.


----------



## TonyD79

Come how to become a detective . com

Becoming a police officer requires about six months of training, and officers must typically gain four or five years or experience before they can take a promotional exam to become a detective. Some police departments allow officers to substitute a college degree for a year of experience.

When kids grow up in a year, why not? Heck, doctors become full fledged in about a year or two.


----------



## TonyD79

No recognition by anyone on the show that Sonny has already been convicted of murder. He has been found guilty of crimes more than once and is still free.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Casting spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Spencer is coming back. Already on set.


Aw, fu . . . 
I knew it couldn't last.


----------



## TonyD79

And spinelli is going to find computer records from 1992?


----------



## RGM1138

Casting spoiler:



Spoiler



Haley Erin (Kiki) will be leaving for greener pastures. She has reportedly signed a deal with a prime time series.


----------



## RGM1138

Uh oh, it is back. . .



Spoiler



Reports say that Nelle will have a brief appearance from prison next week. I'm sure that she will raise hell in a short amount of time.


----------



## RGM1138

Kevin, (I mean Ryan) is starting to remind of one of those cartoon bears. Just as soon as he gets one victim all lined up for the kill, it escapes, and then another one appears.

Better hurry and get Det. Spencer on the job.

“I’m gonna die, there’s no point in living.” Boo hoo. Guess what, junior, everybody can say that.

Run, Felicia, run!


----------



## allan

"Come into my office parlor, Felicia".


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Kevin, (I mean Ryan) is starting to remind of one of those cartoon bears. Just as soon as he gets one victim all lined up for the kill, it escapes, and then another one appears.


Ryan E. Chamberlain, Super Genius



RGM1138 said:


> "I'm gonna die, there's no point in living." Boo hoo. Guess what, junior, everybody can say that.


Wasn't it Drew who told him just that.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Ryan E. Chamberlain, Super Genius
> 
> Wasn't it Drew who told him just that.


Did he? I tend to ff segments with the little moper lately.


----------



## RGM1138

Ryan+Felecia+Ava = D lish ous! I can see him staying around for a while. 

Ava has found her twisted, diabolical equal. And then some. 

Carly not only twisted the knife in Ava, she’s stirring with it. 

Geez, Kiki, maybe wait until you leave the gym?

Aw, Sam has that look. 

Fast moving ep. (No moaners from Melancholia).


----------



## TonyD79

The show runners realized the chemistry between doctor father and Kiki is good.

Oops.

Plot spoiler (major)



Spoiler



Rumor is Ryan kills Kiki.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> The show runners realized the chemistry between doctor father and Kiki is good.
> 
> Oops.
> 
> Plot spoiler (major)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor is Ryan kills Kiki.





Spoiler



Oh, that at makes sense, given the casting spoiler I posted previously. I thought that they would just recast, but I guess she's become non-essential, except as an irritant to her mother. 
[spoiler/]


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that at makes sense, given the casting spoiler I posted previously. I thought that they would just recast, but I guess she's become non-essential, except as an irritant to her mother.
> [spoiler/]


That was why I googled it.


----------



## RGM1138

Was GH preempted today (Friday)? It didn’t record on Hulu.


----------



## TonyD79

No. I just watched it. And it is there now. Pretty boring episode.


----------



## RGM1138

Weird. It just popped up on Hulu. Normally, it’s there during the recording or immediately after. 

I haven’t watched it yet.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Weird. It just popped up on Hulu. Normally, it's there during the recording or immediately after.
> 
> I haven't watched it yet.


I haven't seen it on Hulu until at least 8 pm ET and usually closer to 8:30.


----------



## stellie93

So I'm assuming Spencer will be the same actor--is he the same age as
Joss and Oscar, or is he younger?


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> I haven't seen it on Hulu until at least 8 pm ET and usually closer to 8:30.


Well, yeah, the commercial free version. But, I have the live tv with the dvr function. And all my recordings usually show up in the dvr list during the recording or at least right after it records. There's still a few glitches in the system.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Well, yeah, the commercial free version. But, I have the live tv with the dvr function. And all my recordings usually show up in the dvr list during the recording or at least right after it records. There's still a few glitches in the system.


Ah. Yes. That should have showed up.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> No. I just watched it. And it is there now. Pretty boring episode.


Aw, that was boring. All the Scooby-Doos were on. There should be a warning at the top of the show when that happens.

Kiki and Dr. No Job, get a room!

Maxie and Peter are horrible scene partners. Makes me want to watch The Jetsons.

I'm ready for another Jason/Sam love scene. And, if they can figure out how to do it without Jason, you've made my day.


----------



## JimSpence

Maxie's acting was beyond horrible, too much body movement.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> Maxie's acting was beyond horrible, too much body movement.


She's too floopy. *


----------



## stellie93

Agreed on Maxie. I don't know what happened to her--she used to be ok. Not great, but good enough for a soap.


----------



## RGM1138

I read some interesting speculation on the net involving Nina and her daughter.



Spoiler



Due to the imminent departure of Hayley Erin (Kiki) she may now turn out to be Nina's long, lost daughter. It would open up a new dynamic between Nina and Ava. 
You never know.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I read some interesting speculation on the net involving Nina and her daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Due to the imminent departure of Hayley Erin (Kiki) she may now turn out to be Nina's long, lost daughter. It would open up a new dynamic between Nina and Ava.
> You never know.


So another (double) faked DNA?


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> So another (double) faked DNA?


Quite possibly. But, actually brought on by the somewhat unexpected exit, I've read.

There was a different path, but the writers are using what's become available to come up with a new plan.


----------



## Graymalkin

Dagnabbit. I thought Sasha Gilmore was cute. Oh well.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Quite possibly. But, actually brought on by the somewhat unexpected exit, I've read.
> 
> There was a different path, but the writers are using what's become available to come up with a new plan.


Makes little sense to me.



Spoiler



Hire a new actress, set up the story and because an existing actress is leaving and going to be killed off, change the story to making that character the daughter they've been setting up just to make it a dead end. The logic escapes me.



But then again, the internet wanted Kiki to be the daughter all along, so why is this rumor different?


----------



## RGM1138

The way I figure it is, they think they can get some mileage out of a few Nina/Ava conflicts that they might not otherwise have. 

I’m just guessing, of course.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> The way I figure it is, they think they can get some mileage out of a few Nina/Ava conflicts that they might not otherwise have.
> 
> I'm just guessing, of course.


Which they could have gotten anyway.


----------



## RGM1138

Just a personal speculation.



Spoiler



After seeing how invested Margaux is in bringing down Sonny, what if legally there is no way to proceed?

With the intensity of her emotions, I can imagine her getting a gun and going after Sonny or Mike herself. (Or, another method, not so direct).

They've kind of written her into a corner, with no other mission than the Corinthos family. That doesn't bode well for her long term prospects.


Just something to chew on.


----------



## RGM1138

I knew it. Margaux’s taking things personally and going to do something stupid. She’ll probably eventually get charged herself. 

I’m really tired of Oscar. If he stays with the show, he’s still gonna be a winey little turd. 

Jason has the constitution of a battleship. 

Sam, life’s too short to make it so complicated. 

I’m interested in seeing if Drew will pimp out his knowledge of Sonny for his memories. And who’s going to do the transfer? They’ll have to bring back Travis Mayweather to work the controls.

Unless they think the D.A. is qualified to do it.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I knew it. Margaux's taking things personally and going to do something stupid. She'll probably eventually get charged herself.
> 
> I'm really tired of Oscar. If he stays with the show, he's still gonna be a winey little turd.
> 
> Jason has the constitution of a battleship.
> 
> Sam, life's too short to make it so complicated.
> 
> I'm interested in seeing if Drew will pimp out his knowledge of Sonny for his memories. And who's going to do the transfer? They'll have to bring back Travis Mayweather to work the controls.
> 
> Unless they think the D.A. is qualified to do it.


Dr Kiki?


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Dr Kiki?


Yeah, let her operate. That'll solve a host of problems.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Yeah, let her operate. That'll solve a host of problems.


Like one of those stories where they have a plague or a storm that wipes out extra characters. "Paging Dr Kiki!"


----------



## JimSpence

I find it curious that both DNA tests returned the exact same results. Knowing what happens with DNA tests in the GH world one needs to wonder.

Nelle's going to drop a bombshell and I see another DNA test in the near future.


----------



## stellie93

I'm not sure what Nelle has to gain by spilling the beans--Mike will surely get his son back right away and be soooo happy. And Brad will be in trouble, not that she cares about that...


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> I'm not sure what Nelle has to gain by spilling the beans--Mike will surely get his son back right away and be soooo happy. And Brad will be in trouble, not that she cares about that...


Other than to move the story along, just so she can leave a scorched earth. But, as you say, it doesn't benefit her at all.


----------



## TonyD79

Wait. You actually think we can figure out what goes on in Nelle’s head? Just because they had Brad walk in with the baby, it is going to be the truth about the baby?


----------



## Graymalkin

I was on a cruise all last week, and am 5 episodes behind. I may not catch up until this weekend!


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> I was on a cruise all last week, and am 5 episodes behind. I may not catch up until this weekend!


Just fast forward through the whiny dying teenager. That will help. Nothing really happened with those.

Best scene all week was "Dr" Ryan and Ava.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Just fast forward through the whiny dying teenager. That will help. Nothing really happened with those.
> 
> Best scene all week was "Dr" Ryan and Ava.


Yes, those were good, but so were the scenes with Ryan and Laura.

In fact, if they could make make it work, Ryan has much more story potential than boring Kevin.

Kudos to Jon Lindstrom for making Ryan so interesting.


----------



## RGM1138

Interesting. They’re making Margaux’s father a bad guy. Well, he knew he was a mob lawyer. He wasn’t a saint.

Nelle turned out to be a no show as far as moving the story along. Also, a money saver by talking about the trial instead of showing it.

Franco is becoming almost likable.

Trying to write Dante out, it looks like. 

Lindstrom continues to amaze.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Aw, fu . . .
> I knew it couldn't last.


And it happens tomorrow.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> And it happens tomorrow.


----------



## RGM1138

I can see Ryan has the same feelings about the little Aristibrat that I do. Hey, there’s no limit to the number of victims Ryan can have as he wreaks havoc on the Port of Charles. 

Spence seems to have conveniently forgotten about how eager he was to get rid of the burn on his face while he’s berating Ava for wanting the same thing. 

Jason, you’re such a good son. On the track he’s on, he may be a doctor again before the new year. 

Yikes, almost soft core porn. I’m surprised they can get away with what they do in daytime. 

Lulu’s practically in the sack with Peter already. And he’s back on top of the world after being a fugitive a short time ago. 

How long can Ryan stave off Laura’s advances?


----------



## RGM1138

Geez, Okra, you self-centered, awkward little twerp. What do you expect emancipation to bring? Will you get a job, join a motorcycle gang? 

Your parents should give a week to piss and moan, then get you into the program. 

You’re a young punk, still at the beginning of your life. If you beat this, it’s like winning a lottery. You’ll have a whole life to do what you want. Maybe even save someone else’s life. How many people wouldn’t want that opportunity? 

Even if you lose, you’ll have the satisfaction of knowing that you went down fighting. That’s an honorable epitaph for anyone. 

How long before Laura learns of Ryan’s deception? Or, he gets his latest victim?

Is Kevin left handed? I never noticed before. I hope they stick with this storyline. 

Ugh, Kristina on booze again.


----------



## stellie93

I noticed there was something awkward about his hand when he was tapping and writing, but I didn't realize it was his left hand. My guess is Kevin is not. 

When Scotty was talking about Kevin running off when he was married to Lucy, was that when he was hiding Kevin or stashing him somewhere? I missed this whole thing back then, so I'm a little confused about how Kevin saved Ryan and where he hid him.


----------



## Graymalkin

I hope Sasha isn’t going to end up as a new Ryan victim, but that’s probably why they introduced her.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> I hope Sasha isn't going to end up as a new Ryan victim, but that's probably why they introduced her.


I think plans have changed since


Spoiler



Kiki (Haley Erin) announced her intention to leave the show. I think, initially, Sasha was to be Nina's daughter, but now they've changed things around so that Kiki is really her daughter, and doesn't live through Ryan's stint in Port Charles.


----------



## RGM1138

Okay, done with Ozzy. I just hope that Cam finally punches him in his smug, ignorant face. 

I really hope we’re through with the whole Kristina’s drinking storyline. Not here for that. 

Nasty little fake out with Ryan and Laura. 

Ned, where ya been? Workin’ on another soap?

Surely, they’re not gonna have Father Lust seduce half-sister too? Oy. 

Why can’t Ava just take a long walk off a short pier?


----------



## RGM1138

I’m still thinking that Margeaux will get desperate and go after Sonny personally. I wonder if she’ll be one of Ryan’s victims. Basically, there’s no function for her without pursuing Sonny. I’m sure she’ll try to blame her old man’s leaving on Sonny. And, she’s becoming annoying. 

So, head model is staying in town. Bound to cause some trouble. 

Will they let Laura become mayor? I know it’s only a ploy to keep her out of Ryan’s hair for now. 

Is Spaghetti going to push JaSam back together?

Valentin, you old schemer, you. Trying to find anyway possible to get Nina back. Even using your own daughter?


----------



## TonyD79

What’s up with the helpful new girl?


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> What's up with the helpful new girl?





Spoiler



I've read that things aren't what they seem, and Ozcar should watch his dumb ass, because he's about to get into something he wasn't ready for.

No details on what yet, but not the helpful environment he was expecting.



Also


Spoiler



Little Lord Fartleroy is here longer than I had hoped. 
Mary Pat comes back to torment Ryan. 
Some new characters and some old, arrive on the scene. 
Into November, Sonny teams up with Margaux !?!
Apparently, Ryan begins his newest reign of terror.

[/spolier]


----------



## JimSpence

I think Daisy is in league with Margeaux.


----------



## Graymalkin

I think Daisy is a recruiter for a cult.


----------



## RGM1138

Uh oh. The government is planning a press conference this afternoon Re: the suspected ied mailer. He’s in custody, there will probably be a long list of agencies participating, and many, many questions. 

That means, order your steak well done, Walter. *

Also, expect break ins to GH. 

* A ref to Close Encounters


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> I think Daisy is a recruiter for a cult.


They're probably into witchcraft and human sacrifices.



Hey, Ryan should know those people.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> I think Daisy is a recruiter for a cult.


That's how I felt from the start.

Or human trafficking.


----------



## allan

TonyD79 said:


> That's how I felt from the start.
> 
> Or human trafficking.


Yeah, at first I yelled at the TV, "Oscar, you fool, get out while you can!". Then I reconsidered and said, "No, stay in so I won't have to hear you whine".


----------



## TonyD79

Oooh. They could be a mystic cult and Oscar becomes the undead. A twist on the old vampire storylines


----------



## stellie93

Hey Anna--I found Leisel. She's a judge on NCIS LA. And she has no accent. Totally different voice. 

I still don't get how nobody who has seen Kevin and his brother together at the hospital doesn't also read the coverage about the brother being dead and raise the question. Maybe call Lulu and tell her about it. Mary Pat may be victim # 1.


----------



## Graymalkin

For Pete’s sake, Jason and Sam, will you just get it on already? You know you want to!


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Hey Anna--I found Leisel. She's a judge on NCIS LA. And she has no accent. Totally different voice.


She is on the lam. She also did some housekeeping for Oliver Queen recently. Then she must have faked her death there.



stellie93 said:


> I still don't get how nobody who has seen Kevin and his brother together at the hospital doesn't also read the coverage about the brother being dead and raise the question. Maybe call Lulu and tell her about it. Mary Pat may be victim # 1.


Huge plot hole. Especially since Kevin is claiming to be Kevin. In fact, why would nobody even say "Ryan is alive" even before the switch. How did Kevin convince everyone to stay quiet?


----------



## Graymalkin

We sure are getting a bunch of young beautiful brunettes on the show: Sasha Gilmore, Britt Westbourne, and Charlotte’s teacher, Willow Tait. Does Ryan prefer killing brunettes?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> We sure are getting a bunch of young beautiful brunettes on the show: Sasha Gilmore, Britt Westbourne, and Charlotte's teacher, Willow Tait. Does Ryan prefer killing brunettes?


Just fodder for the killer's knife (garrote, hands whatever).

He needs to get to killin' if this story is going to takeoff.

Jason, you're gonna throw Sam out in the rain? Come on.

Is Fadda Griff thinking of a three way?

Are Maxie and Peter even relevant anymore?


----------



## TonyD79

I’m having trouble with both Sasha and Britt on at the same time. It’s making me do double takes. Today when Sasha met Charlotte it took me a second to register.


----------



## RGM1138

Spoiler



Shocking discovery on Friday. Although, most of us will have seen it coming (somewhat).



It's about time to "Unleash the Kraken". (Ryan)

Strange bedfellows this week.


----------



## Graymalkin

Just wait until they have Sasha, Britt, and Willow get together.

I'm not sure how that can be arranged, but Soap World writers are extremely inventive.


----------



## Graymalkin

I wonder if the PCPD is dumb enough to consider Carly a suspect in Mary Pat's murder. You can bet, though, that D.A. Dawson will pursue that possibility.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> I wonder if the PCPD is dumb enough to consider Carly a suspect in Mary Pat's murder. You can bet, though, that D.A. Dawson will pursue that possibility.


If Ryan doesn't get her first.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, at least they finally admitted the truth about Sasha. How did they pull off the deception? If they kill her off or Nina learns the truth, she’ll be devastated either way. And Val can kiss that mawwiage goodbye forever. 

Who’s in the box on the docks?

Oh, Mary Pat, no need to lose your head. 

Ryan’s buying more time. And who will be his next victim? Kiki? Then Sasha will stick around to comfort Griff. Until it’s her turn.


----------



## JimSpence

When will we find out more about Sasha?
Whatever it is, Nina will be devastated!!!


----------



## Graymalkin

So we’re setting up a Michael-Willow-Chase triangle, are we?

And it looks like Britt will be a regular for a while.

In the real world, Spencer’s little hack would have invalidated federal and state elections, not just Port Chuckles. New York State AG should prosecute him as an adult and send him to The Big House.


----------



## Graymalkin

What’s the deal with Spencer and Britt being fond of each other?


----------



## stellie93

They got along really well when she was living with Nick--I like Brit. She's a good actress. And nobody really stays in prison in Port Chuck.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> So we're setting up a Michael-Willow-Chase triangle, are we?
> 
> And it looks like Britt will be a regular for a while.
> 
> In the real world, Spencer's little hack would have invalidated federal and state elections, not just Port Chuckles. New York State AG should prosecute him as an adult and send him to The Big House.


Absolutely! And he's already admitted it to Charlotte.

I think she's smarter than the little, arrogant turd anyway. I hope they give him a long stretch.


----------



## JimSpence

So, Jason and Sam open the door to Carly's neighbor's room.
They look surprised to who they see.
I think that it isn't Kevin but Nikolas.
Why else has Britt and Spencer showed up now?
Who is most likely to know Morse Code, Nikolas or Kevin?

I guess whoever it was got moved!


----------



## Graymalkin

JimSpence said:


> So, Jason and Sam open the door to Carly's neighbor's room.
> They look surprised to who they see.
> I think that it isn't Kevin but Nikolas.
> Why else has Britt and Spencer showed up now?
> Who is most likely to know Morse Code, Nikolas or Kevin?
> 
> I guess whoever it was got moved!


Well, now we know...


----------



## stellie93

Was Kevin Nelle's doctor? How did he get her in there so quick? I really hoped I'd never see her again.


----------



## Graymalkin

Mary Pat just showed up, alive and in one piece, on “Grey’s Anatomy.”


----------



## Crobinzine

I predict that DA Dawson is Joe Scully's daughter.


----------



## TonyD79

Crobinzine said:


> I predict that DA Dawson is Joe Scully's daughter.


I becomes the next Port Chuck mob boss? Sonny has no rivals right now.


----------



## Graymalkin

Unless the writers do a 180 turn, Sonny and Margaux’s relationship is going in a direction I didn’t anticipate.


----------



## Crobinzine

I wonder how long before they sleep with each other, and then become mortal enemies when she finds out that Sonny really did kill her father, Joe Scully! LOL!


----------



## RGM1138

Crobinzine said:


> I predict that DA Dawson is Joe Scully's daughter.


Interesting. Never considered that angle.


----------



## Graymalkin

I did not care for today’s “What If?” episode.


----------



## TonyD79

Me neither. Especially the nonsense that Dante would be a mob boss.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, I thought it was an interesting diversion. But, Sam with Dante? I don’t think so. 

And I thought that Zamprona was gone for good. Of course, that wouldn’t preclude a one day walk on shoot, but I was surprised to see him. 

I have to watch the rest tonight.


----------



## Graymalkin

They probably paired Sam with Dante so that she and Jason could exchange longing looks.

And the idea that Sonny would be a mere sergeant after 25 years on the force is ridiculous. With the drive and smarts he's supposed to have, he'd be at least a captain, if not a deputy chief.

That's if he ever got on the force to begin with -- they're not going to hire someone who's been diagnosed with bipolar disorder and is receiving treatment for it. (However, if he was hired before anyone diagnosed him, and the disorder emerged disastrously while on the job, he'd be terminated and probably living on Social Security disability.)

In SoapWorld, of course, the disorder emerging while on the job would be the scenario, because the storylines would be irresistable.


----------



## TonyD79

In the “real” timeline, he wasn’t diagnosed until about 10 or 15 years ago so it would be while he was in the job.


----------



## RGM1138

IIRC, “Bipolar” is actually a late 20th diagnosis, although the symptoms have been around for hundreds of years. 

It’s what used to be called “Manic depression.”

It’s funny how young Sonny looked in the flashbacks. 

No matter what, Margaux still blames Sonny as her daddy’s killer. It would be interesting to find that Scully was the real baby daddy. 

How long will they let Ryan stay out of Ferncliff? I think it’s much more interesting this way. (Kevin did tend to be a bore).

I want more of the adult storyline and less of whiney-assed kids.


----------



## stellie93

So where is Kevin now? Did Ryan move him to another hospital, or just stash him in a basement somewhere? You would think that the more he moves around, the more chance that he'll convince someone of who he is.


----------



## Graymalkin

I've always had a thing for brunettes, and Sasha Gilmore and Willow Tait are right up there with Elizabeth. I hope Ryan doesn't kill the newcomers, but he probably will. Dammit.

But if he took out Britt, I wouldn't mind.


----------



## RGM1138

I enjoy Ryan playing the game with Jordan. Should be interesting if she can keep up her end. 

Why make Charlotte the bully? She was being a little sh*t yesterday to everyone. Maybe they don’t want to hire an additional actor. 

What’s Sonny up to? Surely, he’s not planning on jumping the DA?

Nice wedding gift for Curtis and Jordan. 

I hate when they try to do comedy relief, vis-à-vis the whole deal with Ham and the school kids, and Franco sending him all over campus. That was just stupid. 

I hope they don’t bring Hayden back. I don’t miss her. 

Who dies next? Now, that Kevin has been moved, they can stretch out Ryan’s stay.


----------



## stellie93

Yeah, the thing with Charlotte is weird. They've always made her a perfect little girl in spite of all the problems in her life, and now she's a little witch. I wondered where Lulu got to when it was happening--all the others stayed until the end of the day, but Lulu was gone.


----------



## Graymalkin

Lulu had to leave so that she wouldn’t see Charlotte acting out. That’s how it works in Soap World.


----------



## Graymalkin

Today's (11/16) episode was preempted in the NJ-NY market in favor of New York City's press conference about yesterday's snowstorm.


----------



## RGM1138

“Craving a Bloody Mary.” I had to chuckle.

Crazy Nina’s gonna be trouble.

Sasha must be making bank, being able to rent a room at the Metro Court.

Sonny’s wasting his time with Margaux. She’ll keep digging until she finds anything to put him away. Doesn’t have to be her old man. 

What’s Ava up to?

Will JaSam be reunited by Christmas?


----------



## stellie93

If Nina thinks Charlotte cannot be criticized, then imagine how she will stand up for "her real daughter" when she gets in trouble. I thought her reaction at the meeting with the teacher was totally out of character, but then so was Charlotte's behavior.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> If Nina thinks Charlotte cannot be criticized, then imagine how she will stand up for "her real daughter" when she gets in trouble. I thought her reaction at the meeting with the teacher was totally out of character, but then so was Charlotte's behavior.


I know. They do crazy things sometimes.


----------



## TonyD79

Kristina on episode of Guest Book tonight. 

Playing daughter in a celebrity reality show family.


----------



## Graymalkin

Glad to see Griffin was able to get Kiki to realize what really happened in that bedroom. Ava must be really strong if she was able to pull Griffin off the floor, strip him, and get him in that bed.


----------



## RGM1138

I’m sure that dent in his head, probably surrounded by dried blood, helped convince her. But, she did flip awfully quickly, considering what she walked in on. 

Ava can barely lift her martini glass. It’s a major stretch to think she could get Griff into bed. 

The whole escape room game was a waste, especially since there are only three new eps this holiday week. 

The new TJ looks like he’s in his 30s.


----------



## TonyD79

Kiki knows her mom. Also knows that Griffin does not lie. He fessed up to cheating on Ava in court. 

Funny thing about TJ. Tequan Richmond is 26. Cant find an age for Tahj Bellow. 

Escape rooms were a holiday throwaway.

Mothers gain great amounts of strength when they are saving their children’s lives, or destroying them.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, that’s it for this week. I had to chuckle at Danny’s line: “Mom’s upstairs in bed. With Jason.”

Is Ava really going to skip off to Montenegro with Avery? Do they have extradition there? Surely she knows that Sonny would spare no expense to track her to the ends of the earth. 

That is if Laura doesn’t snatch every hair out of her head first.

Looks like they’ll be celebrating Thanksgiving on Monday.


----------



## TonyD79

Yeah. Odd that they are doing a rerun on thanksgiving. They typically do the Q pizza on that day.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Yeah. Odd that they are doing a rerun on thanksgiving. They typically do the Q pizza on that day.


Yeah, they've cut back on the traditional stuff in the last couple of years. They used to always have someone carry on with the reading of the Christmas story. They skipped it last year.

I guess they're going in a new direction.


----------



## RGM1138

Holy cow! My guide shows the original air date on today’s ep was Nov. 27,2000. This one seemed much older, but Jacob Young (Lucky) was apparently on from 2000-2003. That was an old opening. 

It was nice seeing the Q’s again, especially Lila. Such a sweet person. 

I didn’t recognize or remember several of the characters. 

They even brought back Roy, Billy Warlock as AJ and Zander. 

Can’t believe how young Sonny and Bobbie looked. 

Was this the only ep where we actually see them eat pizza or were there more?


----------



## TonyD79

Eat? Not sure but they ordered it a lot and we saw boxes. Can’t remember if we saw actual consumption or not.


----------



## RGM1138

Yeah, I know they referenced it a lot over the years, but I couldn’t remember if they actually played out the scene more than once. 

I noticed Reginald pulling himself up to the table. I had totally forgotten about him.


----------



## RGM1138

Did they pull a Westworld? One minute it was the night before, then it was the next day. Did I miss something?

Well, I didn’t know it would happen this soon. And wait ‘til Ava realizes she gave the killer the idea.

Q’s Thanksgiving, The Next Generation.

Really, Stella? Such BS. Call security.

ETA:Okay, I thought the first scene was at the bachelorette party the night before. I now realize it all happens on Thanksgiving. 

The new Jordan looks a bit younger than the previous one, I think.


----------



## JimSpence

I suspect that TJ will set his mother straight.

And it looks like Kiki is done. But, all of the potential suspects have alibis.


----------



## Graymalkin

So that was a twist on the "Quartermaine pizzas for Thanksgiving." I guess they ended up eating the donated food?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> So that was a twist on the "Quartermaine pizzas for Thanksgiving." I guess they ended up eating the donated food?


Near the end, we see Ned and Olivia bringing in pizza boxes from apparently a standard pizza shop. So, they ate pizza, just not the really good stuff.


----------



## RGM1138

Yea, Osky's finally seen the light! Now, he can go do the trials and we don't have to hear from him for 6 months or so. Looks like he's the only one who actually ate pizza.

Ah, the old reverse fake out with Stella. Should have expected it, not necessary. Could have told them later.

Kiki got held up? Nah, I think she got _cut _up.

But, where did he put the body? Surely not in the honeymoon suite.


----------



## TonyD79

Surely.


----------



## RGM1138

Well, yeah, they would. But, I hope that at least she’s intact. Not like poor Mary Pat.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Well, yeah, they would. But, I hope that least she's intact. Not like poor Mary Pat.


Do we know that? All we saw was an arm sticking out from under a blanket or something.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Do we know that? All we saw was an arm sticking out from under a blanket or something.


We don't for sure yet, but with all the rumors, the blood and Ryan's penchant for the blade, it's a good possibility.

ETA:


Spoiler



I just saw an Instagram of Haley Erin with her new night time cast. So, Kiki, she dead.


----------



## allan

TonyD79 said:


> Do we know that? All we saw was an arm sticking out from under a blanket or something.


Yeah, don't know where the rest of her is.


----------



## RGM1138

He did put her in the honeymoon suite. And it looked like he made a heart of rose petals at the foot of the bed. How twisted.

Well, she is in one piece. (Disclosure: I saw the body in a GH spoiler online earlier).

Of course, they like Griff for the crime. Not good for his reinstatement process.

Ugh, Ava and Ryan are truly a match made in hell.

And she’ll blame Griffin for Kiki. Surprise!

The meet with Ava and the doc should be interesting. Can’t wait.


----------



## stellie93

How did he ever get a dead body through the ship with lots of people running around preparing for a wedding?


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> How did he ever get a dead body through the ship with lots of people running around preparing for a wedding?


Magic. 

They're always pulling off things like this. Like Ava getting an unconscious Griff into bed. And they hardly ever show us how it was done.


----------



## Graymalkin

I'm sure Hayley Erin will be back on GH someday -- as Kiki's long-lost twin sister, of course.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> I'm sure Hayley Erin will be back on GH someday -- as Kiki's long-lost twin sister, of course.


Yeah, if her prime time gig doesn't work out.


----------



## JimSpence

When Ryan met AVA at the gallery he said that it was a "cut throat" business.


----------



## RGM1138

JimSpence said:


> When Ryan met AVA at the gallery he said that it was a "cut throat" business.


I caught that. I wonder how many times he'll get to use his wry comments during other similar situations.


----------



## Graymalkin

From what I saw, Kiki’s throat wasn’t slashed. Did I miss something?


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> From what I saw, Kiki's throat wasn't slashed. Did I miss something?


There was some blood on her pashmina, but not a lot. I don't know if they've showed us the mechanism of death.

I haven't watched today's ep yet, and the Saints are playing a big game tonight, so I won't see it for a while.


----------



## Graymalkin

Ava chewed so much scenery in today's episode that by the end of the episode it was just actors walking around in an empty room. 

If Ryan's enjoying all of the emotional chaos going on around him, he sure knows how to keep from showing it.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I haven't watched today's ep yet, and the Saints are playing a big game tonight, so I won't see it for a while.


Oops.


----------



## Graymalkin

Kelly Monaco went without makeup in today’s (11/30) episode. Still looks fabulous. And she’s over 40.

(She was my favorite Playmate in the 1990s.)


----------



## Graymalkin

No, Commisioner, the fact that Ava Jerome turned Griffin in to the GH board does not give him a motive to kill Kiki. Are they also going to accuse him of killing Mary Pat so he could leave her body in Ava’s gallery?


----------



## JimSpence

I'll have to catch the last 20 minutes of today's episode online since my station preempted due to earthquake coverage.

And, Kelly M. looks great with no makeup.


----------



## RGM1138

How did Ava get into the interrogation room? Oh, it’s at the PCPD. 

I wonder how many people Ryan will kill before they catch him. Or he leaves town. I can’t think of anyone already leaving GH. 

Has little Napoleon already gone back to school in France? I was hoping he’d get caught for rigging the election. 

When is Sasha going to be exposed? And we know it’s Valentin. 

Alexis will end up saving Griffin, because the detectives are too stupid to figure out that he’s innocent on their own.


----------



## RGM1138

Interesting, I didn’t notice this before. Ryan’s first victim was killed on Halloween, the 2nd, Kiki, on Thanksgiving. Who might be dispatched on Christmas?

Hopefully, no one we like.


----------



## stellie93

Franco? He'll probably figure him out and Ryan will have to kill him. And then Liz can find a new boy friend.


----------



## RGM1138

stellie93 said:


> Franco? He'll probably figure him out and Ryan will have to kill him. And then Liz can find a new boy friend.


I don't know. They've done so much to rehabilitate him that I can't imagine them getting rid of him now.

What I suspect (fear) that he may go after his original intended victim, Felicia. She hasn't been on much lately but, still, I think it would be a shock if she was killed off.


----------



## stellie93

I hope not. Poor Maxie has had too much grief already. Plus, if Felicia was gone, Maxie would have to take care of her own child.


----------



## Graymalkin

I still think Sasha and Willow were brought onto the show specifically to be victims for Ryan.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> I still think Sasha and Willow were brought onto the show specifically to be victims for Ryan.


If maybe not specifically, quite possibly after the news that Haley Erin was leaving, and they shifted several storylines to accommodate it.


----------



## TonyD79

Ryan has only killed women. He attacked Steve Hardy once but I think that was in the heat of the moment.


----------



## stellie93

Wow--the Ryan story line was way back in the days of Steve Hardy?? No wonder I don't remember it.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Wow--the Ryan story line was way back in the days of Steve Hardy?? No wonder I don't remember it.


He was on before Kevin. When Kevin came to town, there was a lot of mistrust.


----------



## RGM1138

Huh. The interrogation room must be soundproofed if nobody can hear Ava’s caterwauling. BTW, that little snub nose .38 had no bullets in it. 

For the love of all things good and Holy, it takes a circus in the IR before anybody on the force notices!?!

Sam’s wha . . ?

Okay, Ryan’s confession has to be an attempt at misdirection. There’s no way in hell he could tell Ava that he’s the real killer and make her okay with it. I wanna see how he weaves that tale.


----------



## Snappa77

Is it me or did it seem that Sam didn't really give a $#!T that her cousin got murdered?

She reacted more to Griffin being arrested.
It just seemed off. 

BTW we might have missed some parts of episodes due to station preemptions but did they ever reveal why she didn't go to the wedding?


----------



## RGM1138

I didn’t notice any difference in her responses to Griffin or Kiki. Maybe I wasn’t paying close attention. 

I don’t know if they ever said, but Sam has been down with the flu for a while, so I’d guess that’s the reason she missed the wedding. She did attend the bachelorette party.


----------



## RGM1138

Hey, Epiphany’s back!

I knew it. Ryan was using a psychiatric trick to lead Ava around to a point. And maybe to make himself look innocent. 

So ironic that Chase and the Commish are standing right next to the killer. 

Sonny sure is taking Griffin under his wing. 

Ah, the seldom-used dissolve to indicate who the mystery killer is. (Thanks for that info).

I want to see the recognition on Ava’s face when she realizes she’s been sleeping with the enemy.


----------



## TonyD79

And provided him an alibi.


----------



## RGM1138

Maybe I wasn’t paying attention but I didn’t realize that Julian and Kiki were all that close. 

At least the trial has lifted OscR out of his mopey stage. I hope it lasts. Or he goes to the back burner. 

Lulu’s been very generous with Nina, considering that Charlotte isn’t her daughter. 

Does Ryan have any actual medical school training or is he self taught?


----------



## TonyD79

Kiki turned to Julian when she found out he was her uncle way back. (Julian wasn’t Julian when he came back at first; Ava literally killed to protect his secret identity.) They became close then though they don’t share a lot of screen time since.

Ryan was a Doctor. That was how he started.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Kiki turned to Julian when she found out he was her uncle way back. (Julian wasn't Julian when he came back at first; Ava literally killed to protect his secret identity.) They became close then though they don't share a lot of screen time since.
> 
> Ryan was a Doctor. That was how he started.


Ah, thanks. I've really forgotten a lot of that stuff from the 80s-90s. Or, it starts to blend with the Port Charles stories.


----------



## allan

RGM1138 said:


> Ah, thanks. I've really forgotten a lot of that stuff from the 80s-90s. Or, it starts to blend with the Port Charles stories.


I quit watching GH in the late 80s and didn't start until the poison water stuff, 2012 IIRC. So there's a long stretch I'm not familiar with.


----------



## RGM1138

allan said:


> I quit watching GH in the late 80s and didn't start until the poison water stuff, 2012 IIRC. So there's a long stretch I'm not familiar with.


I actually started watching when it first came on (1963). We only had one tv station in town and there wasn't much to chose from. I was glued to shows like Stoney Burke and Outer Limits like there was no tomorrow. 

I eventually lost track of GH during the 80s and much of the 90s. Started back again in the late 90s and have mostly been with it ever since. Although, I don't remember most of the older stuff.


----------



## RGM1138

Ha. Finola Hughes is going back to her Staying Alive roots. 

The Tibor Pox? That doesn’t sound made up. 

Uh oh. Ryan seems to be feeling some pressure. 

Sam and her midwestern accent. Cute. 

Was that Kiki’s bloody dress in her effects box. I would think the heat would hang to that for evidence. Oh, yeah, it’s the PCPD. 

Ryan, you Devil you.


----------



## RGM1138

And now how are they gonna convince Osker that Daisy Mae is not better for him than modern medicine?

Hmmm, now what is she up to?

Not much really happening today. Mainly setups for next week.

ETA: Margaux sure is picking a bad time and a poor strategy to try and weasel her way into Drew’s life.


----------



## JimSpence

Well, it's obvious who sent the obit to Sam.


----------



## Graymalkin

We know who but not why.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> We know who but not why.


Another daughter seeking revenge? They can have a self help group. Led by Nelle.


----------



## Crobinzine

They did a deceased husband plot with Sam 7 years ago. Amelia Joffe


----------



## TonyD79

Diane is doing the voice for Princess Leia on Star Wars Resistance. Does a good job.


----------



## PJO1966

TonyD79 said:


> Diane is doing the voice for Princess Leia on Star Wars Resistance. Does a good job.


I met her at a party this weekend. 

She's not acting. That's pretty much her personality.


----------



## Snappa77

Did Sam blow off Kiki's funeral?


----------



## RGM1138

Snappa77 said:


> Did Sam blow off Kiki's funeral?


I don't know if she deliberately blew it off, but the crowd was rather thin for so popular a person. I would have expected a bunch of her hospital colleagues at least.

I guess they didn't want to foot the bill for so many extras.


----------



## RGM1138

Ava, you are one, twisted psychotic b*tch. 

I love Ryan’s inside jokes. To 
himself. 

I have a strange feeling that Willow may be the Christmas victim. And Nina will look suspicious. 

I wonder if Sasha will make it out of town. 

Hey, there’s a sight possibility of a twofer on the next kill. Detective Valerie witnesses it and must be sacrificed. 

Just a thought.


----------



## stellie93

Yeah, it is a little suspicious that they brought Val in when we haven't seen her for months--at least that I remember.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Yeah, it is a little suspicious that they brought Val in when we haven't seen her for months--at least that I remember.


Last we saw her was when Kristina came back to town. Probably her contract has a minimum and maximum use clause.


----------



## RGM1138

I had totally forgotten how Sonny was little Eddie Munster's uncle. (Through Mike Corbin and then sweet Courtney)

Geez, that little turd is more devious than I thought. Asking Sonny to make Val disappear?

There seems to be a bunch of people lining up to be the next victim. Even Liesl. I know they won't kill off Carly, but the field
of possibilities seems to be widening.

I hate that they're going to let Spencer off on the very serious charge of election tampering, just because "He felt bad."

Wait. Could it be that Sasha's mother is actually


Spoiler



Liesl!?!


----------



## Snappa77

RGM1138 said:


> Geez, that little turd is more devious than I thought. Asking Sonny to make Val disappear?


To be fair Valentine did MURDER his dad. And it seems like Spencer is the ONLY one who hasn't forgotten that.


----------



## RGM1138

Snappa77 said:


> To be fair Valentine did MURDER his dad. And it seems like Spencer is the ONLY one who hasn't forgotten that.


Well, that's TBD. You never know if/when Prince Nick will waltz back onto the scene.

It's just the thought of that little runt thinking he can order a hit on someone.


----------



## TonyD79

It is not the first time he’s asked sonny for that kind of favor. I don’t remember the circumstances.


----------



## RGM1138

I’m not surprised. Anyway, he should be gone after Christmas.


----------



## JimSpence

Here's an off-the-wall speculation. Sasha really is Nina's daughter. Leisl is playing Valentin, with Sasha stuck in the middle.


----------



## RGM1138

This whole Blast From Sam’s Past seems like a makework project for her and Curtis. Isn’t there enough drama with Carly and the murders and what not?

Hey, what if the weed makes Ozzy eat, he gets cured and decides to become a dropout pothead. 

But, I have a feeling they’re setting up Cam and Joss as an item, just to break his heart. 

What’s Jules gonna do, now that it looks like Drew is gettin’ the feels for the Doc?

When is Margaux just gonna do her job and leave everybody the hell alone?


----------



## RGM1138

I think Cam’s about to draw a major beat down. And how will he explain that?

Of course, Liz will be first to see him as he’s wheeled into the hospital.


----------



## TonyD79

Not sure he needs to explain it. Franco has a lot figured out already.


----------



## RGM1138

That’s true. But how forthcoming will he be to Liz, especially at first?


----------



## Graymalkin

So, Lulu and Chase? Um, OK. I guess it’s going to be Willow and Michael, just in time for Ryan to bump her off and break Michael’s heart yet again.

Kristina and Valerie? Sure, why not.

And for love of all that’s holy, Jason and Sam, get it on already!


----------



## RGM1138

I totally misread what would happen with Cam. 

He seems to be getting preferential treatment over the seller though. 

Chase & Lulu? I don’t see it. See grabbed the only biscuit in the bowl without offering to share and wolfed it down. And especially after Chase learns that she stole police files. Naughty Lulu.


----------



## Graymalkin

I wonder who the drug dealer's dad is going to turn out to be. Are there any male attorneys who have appeared before on GH? Is it possible that he's the son of one of Sonny's crew?


----------



## RGM1138

I guess at this point, anything is possible. It may be someone we haven’t seen yet.

Or, the kid could have been blowing smoke.


----------



## TonyD79

The only male attorney I can think of is Scotty.


----------



## RGM1138

A Scotty love child? What a revoltin’ development that would be. 

But did the kid actually say his old man was a lawyer or just that he would sue?


----------



## Graymalkin

Now I'm no longer sure that the kid claimed his dad is a lawyer.


----------



## RGM1138

Graymalkin said:


> Now I'm no longer sure that the kid claimed his dad is a lawyer.


Yeah, he only said a few words. I guess we'll find out today or tomorrow.

But, if he's the pro bono case that Alexis was referring to, he ain't got no money.


----------



## RGM1138

Wait, Willow is Wiley’s mother??

Valentin better hope the Nina never finds out about the fraud. From Hell’s heart, she will stab at thee. 

Nothing better happen to Avery over at Ava’s or else it’s sayonara, baby. 

I loved that reaction of Wiley’s when Michael vowed to watch him like he was his own. Priceless. 

Where will the next homocide take place?


----------



## Graymalkin

I hadn’t considered Willow being Wiley’s mom. She was looking askance at Julian before she saw that photo of Wiley. I was thinking that Julian might be the father who abandoned her and her mom.


----------



## RGM1138

Yeah, looking again, there was something between her and Julian. I don’t know how to read it yet. Especially that look back as she left.


----------



## TonyD79

Technically, she’d be the mother of the child who died. Nelle is Wylie’s mom. Julian would know her because he made the adoption go through, so we presume they know each other. If she is the mother. 

Odd that a healthy woman with a good job would give a child up for adoption, though. Then go to lunch at the bar who the only person who knows who she is is the owner. Ah, soap operas. 

And......Liesel is trouble for Wylie. She was in the woods when Nelle gave birth. I don’t remember the details.


----------



## RGM1138

Crap, you’re right. I got lost in all the convoluted births and baby swaps. I didn’t even remember Liesl being involved. 

GH is turning into Westworld.


----------



## RGM1138

Wait. Now I’m really confused. I don’t know who begat whom anymore. 

Pretty much back to the traditional happy families and friends, (mostly), as in the Christmas shows of old. I liked it. 

Monday’s show is said to be a rerun from 2005.


----------



## Graymalkin

This is a nice dramatic setup. Willow, with Michael's help, will try to get visitation rights, and someone will reveal that the baby is really Jonah and not Wiley. That will make Michael happy but break a whole bunch of other hearts.


----------



## RGM1138

In Brad’s case, he deserves it. Baby-stealing punk. It’s only fair that the original parents get the kid. 

Except, Willow did give him up, so that’s a dilemma. 

I’d forgotten who Chet was until halfway through the show. 

It’s amazing how even the bad people got to come home and be safe for Christmas. 

It’ll be Wednesday before we get a new ep. 

I’m glad Ava wasn’t involved.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> Wait, Willow is Wiley's mother??
> 
> Valentin better hope the Nina never finds out about the fraud. From Hell's heart, she will stab at thee.
> 
> Nothing better happen to Avery over at Ava's or else it's sayonara, baby.
> 
> I loved that reaction of Wiley's when Michael vowed to watch him like he was his own. Priceless.
> 
> Where will the next homocide take place?


Is it just me, but was Avery just a baby last week.


----------



## RGM1138

Johncv said:


> Is it just me, but was Avery just a baby last week.


She has sprouted pretty fast. Well, _they, _since they always use twins for younger characters.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> Is it just me, but was Avery just a baby last week.


She was born in 2014. They aged her just a bit. Seems more like 6.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> I'd forgotten who Chet was until halfway through the show.


I don't remember him and Maxie being such good buddies.


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> I don't remember him and Maxie being such good buddies.


I thought he became good friends with someone, Chase maybe? Or possibly Nathan.

Anyway, I just read that he appeared at Nathan's grave site and gave comfort to Maxie. I don't even remember that.

But, since Amy no longer seems to be around, I guess Maxie was the best bet to pair him with.


----------



## Graymalkin

The actress playing Amy might not be around, but the character still is. Chet said she had been called into a last-minute surgery.


----------



## TonyD79

I guess they were friends in high school?


----------



## TonyD79

Found this recap for the week of the rerun they will be showing Monday. (BTW, this thread started about 11 months later.)

Carly was heartbroken after being told by the doctors that spending Christmas with her children would be a mistake and would not help her during her recovery. Resigned to stay at Rose Lawn, Carly prepared for the holidays. Emily made an impassioned plea on Carly's behalf. Carly reunited with her sons at the hospital on Christmas Eve after Alan read his annual Christmas story to all the children. Nearby, Lulu, Georgie, and Maxie were dressed as elves. Courtney was hurt after Sonny told her that she was not welcome in his home with Nikolas. Intending to spend the holidays with Nikolas, Courtney was disappointed when she learned that Nikolas would be stranded out of town over Christmas. When Jax showed up drunk on Courtney's doorstep, Courtney decided to let him stay with her until he sobered up. Jax used the opportunity to try to convince Courtney to reconcile with him.


----------



## stellie93

Graymalkin said:


> This is a nice dramatic setup. Willow, with Michael's help, will try to get visitation rights, and someone will reveal that the baby is really Jonah and not Wiley. That will make Michael happy but break a whole bunch of other hearts.


I wouldn't think visitation requests would be enough to let Brad spill the beans. Julian will keep quiet. But Leisel....

Are they implying that a single school teacher doesn't make enough money to support a child? Why else would she give him up? Maybe she was raped or something about the father? Surely sometime soon the kid will get sick and DNA tests will reveal all.


----------



## TonyD79

How convenient for Ryan. The documentarian told no one but him !


----------



## JimSpence

Will there be yet another victim?


----------



## TonyD79

You mean beyond today’s?


----------



## stellie93

How does Ryan lift and carry these bloody bodies all over the place and no one sees him? I thought the email he sent was to give him time to get to the fundraiser for his alibi, but he went to Ava's? Does he expect her to alibi him again? Ava's crazy, but she's not stupid.


----------



## Graymalkin

Ryan has a portable transporter. Or a Cloak of Invisibilty. Or Speed Force powers.


----------



## TonyD79

He’s Batman.


----------



## TonyD79

1997 episode today. Baby Michael needs surgery. 

How young everyone is.


----------



## stellie93

I'm really enjoying these old episodes. I didn't remember some of these couples--Brenda and Jax? The other one had Sonny's sister with Jax which I didn't remember either. No idea who the girl who was trying to talk to Nik was. Nice to see Alan and Edward. :


----------



## Graymalkin

How old is Michael supposed to be now? Surely not 21. They must've SOAR'd him at some point.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I'm really enjoying these old episodes. I didn't remember some of these couples--Brenda and Jax? The other one had Sonny's sister with Jax which I didn't remember either. No idea who the girl who was trying to talk to Nik was. Nice to see Alan and Edward. :


Talking to Nik? The one he gave the note to leave? You mean Sarah Webber? Liz's sister. It looked like she was coming back when Franco called her a few months back.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> How old is Michael supposed to be now? Surely not 21. They must've SOAR'd him at some point.


At least twice. He went from a baby to an elementary school kid when he was three or four then to a teenager then to a college kid. It was ages maybe 4 to 5 years each time. He should be 21 but is more like 30 now.


----------



## TonyD79

Shiloh. 

Finally getting into the cult. 

Unless they are vampires, this is new for GH.


----------



## Graymalkin

So this cult is ultimately Drew's fault, because he did something to inspire his old military buddy. (But of course the buddy was a civilian contractor, not an actual soldier, because someone who actually served honorably can never be a villain.)


----------



## JimSpence

Wow, I guess there's nothing more to say?
I can't believe that Cameron didn't get that Oscar is still dying.
Who will Ryan pick for his next victim? Felicia, Lulu, Alexis?


----------



## stellie93

Are they going to come up with a miracle cure? I don't really want to watch him die for months. 

I think they're going to catch Ryan before he kills someone else--but it will be a close thing. Unless one of our stars is leaving the show? Maybe the Commish will die in the struggle? I'm not crazy about the new actress and that leaves a cute unattached guy.


----------



## TonyD79

How about one more death. The DA?


----------



## stellie93

Well, we Carly won't be killed, so it looks like Ryan is close to the end. 

So the question is, is Liz's kid gay or trans? Gay is fine, but I'm too old to get on board with the whole trans thing. Hopefully that's not it.

It's funny when Christina comes up with this psycho-babble that she's gotten from Shiloh and everyone rolls their eyes.


----------



## TonyD79

So, Lucy’s book is real and available on Amazon.


----------



## Graymalkin

Heh. Amazon says it's been available since November 2018 -- that's two months already.


----------



## TonyD79

And they were all bought by the set dressers to be on the set during the book release party.


----------



## Graymalkin

Today’s episode certainly moved things along! Now I’m wondering how Lulu will recover but Ryan still gets to escape. Did Lulu ever realize that it is Ryan and not Kevin thinking he’s Ryan?


----------



## TonyD79

I doubt it. Especially since she mentioned that Kevin thought he was Ryan once before. So, we have “Kevin” getting help and he fakes that he is “improving.”


----------



## JimSpence

Quite a week so far. Lulu gets stabbed by Ryan, but she survives. Ryan gets affected by the same virus that got Ana. The PCPD gets some evidence. I wonder how long it will take to run the DNA and finger prints from the knife? And will Ava see the blood on Ryan's shoes? And if so, what will she do? Will Laura put 2 and 2 together? Or will it take Lulu waking up and telling that it was Kryan that stabbed her? The catacomb story with Oscar and Joss wasn't really needed but it did bring up a thought that Oscar may have also gotten the virus. 

Help me with the baby Wiley story. Isn't the kid really Nelle's? I feel sorry for Willow when she finds out that her baby did die. And will Michael finally find out that it's his kid?


----------



## Crobinzine

JimSpence said:


> a thought that Oscar may have also gotten the virus. ?


Hey, I wonder if this virus is going to miraculously "cure" Oscar?


----------



## Graymalkin

Crobinzine said:


> Hey, I wonder if this virus is going to miraculously "cure" Oscar?


Well, on the one hand we have this inoperable brain tumor. On the other hand, we have a virus that affects vision, which is handled by the occipital lobe at the back of the brain. So, if that's where Oscar's tumor is, yes, this virus will cure him.

Also, how does this virus uncover Ryan's true identity?

And does it spread easily from person to person? Will everyone in Port Charles get it and go blind? Are we about to see a bizarre GH interpretation of "Bird Box"? (Or more to the point, the 2008 movie "Blindness," starring Julianne Moore and Mark Ruffalo?)


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Help me with the baby Wiley story. Isn't the kid really Nelle's? I feel sorry for Willow when she finds out that her baby did die. And will Michael finally find out that it's his kid?


Yes. Wiley is Michael and Nelle's son. Willow thinks it is hers. Only Nelle, Brad and Julian know the truth. Obrecht suspects but doesn't know for sure.

And Julian knows Willow thinks it is hers. So he is the only one who knows all of the truth.


----------



## Graymalkin

So at some point do we find out who Willow's baby daddy is?


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> So at some point do we find out who Willow's baby daddy is?


Some have assumed it is Shiloh (sp?)


----------



## JimSpence

So Kryven got his eyesight back and is in Lulu's room. Monday should be interesting.


----------



## Graymalkin

Never mind that. Sam and Jason —FINALLY! It’s been a long time coming.


----------



## Crobinzine

JimSpence said:


> So Kryven got his eyesight back and is in Lulu's room. Monday should be interesting.


Yeah, the PCPD is at it's finest again. You would think that the survivor of a serial killer attack would be well guarded, since she is the only one that can identify her attacker.


----------



## TonyD79

Crobinzine said:


> Yeah, the PCPD is at it's finest again. You would think that the survivor of a serial killer attack would be well guarded, since she is the only one that can identify her attacker.


They are spread too thin. The entire force is about four people.


----------



## Snappa77

TonyD79 said:


> They are spread too thin. The entire force is about four people.


And ALL four of them were looking for kids that were only "missing" for a few hours.


----------



## TonyD79

Snappa77 said:


> And ALL four of them were looking for kids that were only "missing" for a few hours.


and was found by non police.


----------



## Graymalkin

Lulu wakes up, is being smothered by Ryan, and takes her sweet time telling people who tried to kill her. Ye gods.


----------



## stellie93

Yeah, they really dragged that out. Obviously she didn't remember or she'd have been yelling bloody murder. 

So did the girl sacrifice herself to save Shiloh? And why did Sam have to leave Jason. Enough of this.


----------



## Crobinzine

Interesting that the two people struck with the blindness virus have twins.


----------



## TonyD79

Crobinzine said:


> Interesting that the two people struck with the blindness virus have twins.


Good note. I'm trying to figure out how RYAN got it if KEVIN was working with the guy. Twins may play a part.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Yeah, they really dragged that out. Obviously she didn't remember or she'd have been yelling bloody murder.
> 
> So did the girl sacrifice herself to save Shiloh? And why did Sam have to leave Jason. Enough of this.


Meh. Probably just a tease. She is going after Shiloh and I mean she is going to use her old abilities. Because she thinks Shiloh is still at the bottom of it all.


----------



## Crobinzine

Now I am wondering if Dr. Cabot is somehow involved with patients 1 - 5? Will Drew or Jason be struck blind next?


----------



## Graymalkin

I was going to point out that this virus makes no scientific sense because how do you engineer it to strike only identical twins? Each pair of twins is unique from every other pair of twins, so you'd have to re-engineer the virus to attack different sets of DNA.

But then I realized that _something_ causes a fertilized egg to split into two very early in fetal development (like a "tiny cluster of cells" early). Scientists don't know why this happens -- but it _could_ be a gene that all **** sapiens have but gets turned on only once in a while and creates identical twins. (Apparently identical twin births occur at roughly the same rate across all different populations, and identical twins do tend to occur more frequently in families.)

So who knows? Dr. Cabot could actually be on to something.


----------



## JimSpence

Please, please, please let's have Kravin be found out before he kills again.
But, then what major thread would be left?
Well, there's Sasha and Dante.


----------



## Crobinzine

Let's see:


"Kevin Collins" once had a psychological break and thought he was his serial killer evil twin Ryan.

The director of the Ryan Chamberlain documentary is killed.

Nurse Mary Pat, that "Kevin" worked with is killed.

Kikki daughter of the woman that "Ryan" is sleeping with is killed.

LuLu daughter of the woman "Ryan" is divorcing is almost killed.



Franco was once a serial killer.

The director of the Ryan Chamberlain documentary called Franco. Franc did not answer the phone.

Nurse Mary Pat, that Franco worked with is killed.

Kikki woman that Franco thought of as a daughter is killed.

LuLu woman that Franco has almost no contact with is almost killed.

Yeah, the PCPD is really on the ball with this one, as ususal.


----------



## Graymalkin

Ryan is in a great position to frame Franco for the crime. He could seal the deal if he plants those drivers' licenses (from his current victims, not the ones from 25 years ago) somewhere in Liz's house or Franco's studio. The question is, would he give up his treasured trophies that easily? Normally, I'd say no, but this is Soap World, where people's characters can turn on a dime.

Ryan also seems to have completely forgotten his lifelong obsession with Felicia.


----------



## JimSpence

So, Krayin is manipulating Lulu's memory to forget how many names were on the list and will also have her name Franco. I really hope they don't drag this out too long.


----------



## Graymalkin

Franco is in deep doo-doo. And no one suspects a thing. Excellent frame-up job by Ryan.


----------



## stellie93

Can you really implant memories like that with hypnosis?


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Ryan also seems to have completely forgotten his lifelong obsession with Felicia.


So, now, his obsession is with Ava.


----------



## Graymalkin

stellie93 said:


> Can you really implant memories like that with hypnosis?


Ryan planted only one image in Lulu's memory -- Franco's face. That might be doable.

Our memories aren't as immutable or as photographic as most people think. So they can be manipulated.


----------



## JimSpence

I think Ava will end up being the key that unravels the case against Franco.

I wonder if the licenses have Franco's fingerprints on them? Kevin wiped off his prints, but why aren't Franco's there? Oh yeah, Franco wiped off those as well. 
Kevin is in a pickle as he can't carry out any more killings while Franco is in custody.
And his anger looks like he wants to do just that.


----------



## Graymalkin

Why would Franco wipe his prints off his precious trophies? And why would he keep them so easily accessible in the art therapy room?

At some point, they're going to connect Kevin's odd behavior, his insistence on no oversight, and the fact that he, too, knew all the victims -- but they'll suspect what Lulu did, that it's just Kevin having a psychotic break.

And if Ryan manages to flee to the Philippines, who's going to treat "Wilson" at Ferncliff. At that point, someone finds out that "Ryan Chamberlain" (who's really Kevin) is alive. (In real life, that puts Kevin in serious legal jeopardy for aiding and abetting a fugitive. Here, probably not.)

The question becomes not if, but when -- how painfully long will they drag this out?


----------



## TonyD79

First time I’ve seen them give away a cliffhanger in the previews of the next episode. Oops!


----------



## TonyD79

He is back. And his voice changed. Maybe Spencer is just a tad bit less annoying.


----------



## TonyD79

PCPD at its finest. 

So, Ryan kept drivers licenses when he terrorized Port Charles 24 years ago. A fact that was not noticed then nor ever published. 

Now Franco is supposedly copycatting a murder spree keeping drivers licenses he never knew about?


----------



## Graymalkin

TonyD79 said:


> PCPD at its finest.
> 
> So, Ryan kept drivers licenses when he terrorized Port Charles 24 years ago. A fact that was not noticed then nor ever published.
> 
> Now Franco is supposedly copycatting a murder spree keeping drivers licenses he never knew about?


Exactly. Although, it's more accurate to say that they know that he took them, not that he kept them. They never found them, because he still has them hidden away in his secret safe. But that's just a nitpick -- if they never revealed the fact that he took licenses, how would Franco know to do the same?

At some point, someone's going to realize that "Kevin" was involved with all of the victims even more than Franco was, and why he was so insistent that he be alone with Lulu when she "remembers" the attack. The only thing is, will they still think. like Lulu did, that it's Kevin having a psychotic break rather than Ryan is still alive? And how does the staff at Ferncliff not recognize that Kevin and his patient are practically identical twins?

Also, Ryan is supposed to be Kevin's cousin, right? Are there actually cousins who look like identical twins? Is that even possible?


----------



## stellie93

At least Franco must know that it's "Kevin" because he knows he lied about the records of his sessions. This is the first time suspicion has even headed his way. Surely some of the people (there are a surprising number of them) who don't think it's Franco, will believe him if he tells them that.


----------



## Graymalkin

Even Laura looked like she was having some doubt there. After all, she’s noticed for months that Kevin has been acting differently.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Also, Ryan is supposed to be Kevin's cousin, right? Are there actually cousins who look like identical twins? Is that even possible?


They are brothers.

As for twin cousins, don't tell Patty Duke.


----------



## Graymalkin

Why did I think they were cousins?


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Why did I think they were cousins?


Easy to get messed up on family relationships on GH. If you map them all out, I think you would draw up one heck of a dream catcher.

Today: Carly is pregnant???? She is pushing 50.


----------



## JimSpence

I think that she'll be having a false pregnancy. 

Here's a question for you all. If identical twin girls married identical twin boys their offspring obviously would be cousins. And wouldn't the DNA tests show them as being siblings as well? 

Speaking of DNA, I see tests of Willow and Wiley being done, with the results being devastating for Willow.


----------



## allan

The Kevin/Ryan plot is getting interesting!


----------



## Crobinzine

So the commissioner is blackmailing an innocent man. Terrific.


----------



## stellie93

That is so crazy. Like anyone would plead guilty because one person promises to get you out of it. It could all be a trick on her part--it's not, but it could be. No one is that stupid. And what would be the big problem with telling Liz?


----------



## allan

stellie93 said:


> That is so crazy. Like anyone would plead guilty because one person promises to get you out of it. It could all be a trick on her part--it's not, but it could be. No one is that stupid. And what would be the big problem with telling Liz?


^This! I kept yelling, "No, don't do it!" while knowing darn well that he will.


----------



## Graymalkin

All Ryan has to do is kill the Commissioner, and Franco’s up the creek without a paddle.


----------



## Crobinzine

Graymalkin said:


> All Ryan has to do is kill the Commissioner, and Franco's up the creek without a paddle.


And wouldn't someone else in authority have to be made aware of this hair brained scheme? Like a the DA or the judge presiding over the case? At the very least his attorney should know. Soap Opera logic.


----------



## TonyD79

Except, of course, Ryan will he caught eventually.


----------



## TonyD79

Soap character stupidity. 

Franco. Idiot. 

And Laura? No shock that Ryan is alive?


----------



## allan

TonyD79 said:


> Soap character stupidity.
> 
> *Franco. Idiot.*
> 
> And Laura? No shock that Ryan is alive?


Yup! I groaned at Franco, even though I knew it was coming.


----------



## stellie93

Yeah, did I miss the part where Laura asked why Kevin hid Ryan all this time? Or is she assuming he didn't know his brother was alive until he showed up and captured him?


----------



## Graymalkin

Laura will ask, eventually, and Kevin will tell her, and she’ll forgive him because he meant well. Other people may not be so forgiving.


----------



## stellie93

Did I miss the part where we were introduced to Trina?


----------



## Graymalkin

The high school friend of Joss, Oscar, and Cameron? I thought I heard them call her “Tiffany.” In any case, she is completely new to me, too.


----------



## TonyD79

I think she was always off stage but she has been mentioned.


----------



## TonyD79

Of course. Only person who knows what is happening with Franco gets run down.

Nobody ever gets in a car on GH without something happening.


----------



## allan

I knew it!! Not the specifics, but I knew Ashford would get taken out, leaving Franco in deep fertilizer.


----------



## TonyD79

allan said:


> I knew it!! Not the specifics, but I knew Ashford would get taken out, leaving Franco in deep fertilizer.


And of course taken out by a "Jason" for soap opera irony.


----------



## Crobinzine

I wonder if Dr. Cabot has a twin?


----------



## Graymalkin

Crobinzine said:


> I wonder if Dr. Cabot has a twin?


In Soap World, everyone has a twin.


----------



## allan

Am I the only one who didn't get GH yesterday? Usually when they preempt it, it still records. There was nothing on my DVR yesterday.


----------



## JimSpence

Yes, I also didn't get GH. The history said that it didn't record because the description didn't match my requirements, or something like that.
Hulu did have the episode.


----------



## TonyD79

I got it. Let’s see if they show congress all day today.


----------



## TonyD79

Well. Testimony ended in the 2 o’clock hour on the east coast, so half of America got GH obliterated. Wonder what they will do on the west coast.


----------



## Graymalkin

WABC (New York) ran an "encore" episode of GH. The episode originally scheduled for today will air tomorrow, instead.

WCBS preempted all of "The Young and the Restless" for the hearing, so I'm guessing today's episode will air tomorrow, as well.


----------



## allan

I didn't even try yesterday.


----------



## JimSpence

Oh oh! Carly's in trouble.


----------



## TonyD79

At least she isn’t dead. 

What is going on with Dante? Is this their way of bringing on a new actor or are they going to kill him off?


----------



## JimSpence

I suspect that a new actor will be taking over the Dante role.


----------



## TonyD79

Well, Ryan is exposed. Action time.


----------



## stellie93

Finally! I guess being dead is a good way to get away with murder.


----------



## JimSpence

Deja vu: Wow they couldn't even change the bridge site a little!
So Carly is in the same situation as Sam was in awhile back.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Finally! I guess being dead is a good way to get away with murder.


It worked for 20 years, may work again.

It all came together quicker than I expected. I'm used to this kind of thing dragging out for weeks.


----------



## Graymalkin

Reading the soap magazines will give you an idea of who’s leaving and who’s coming to Port Chuckles.


----------



## stellie93

The beauty of the dual roles the Kevin actor has is that you can have the great role of being killed and yet not lose your job. And 20 years later they can decide you aren't dead and do it all over again.


----------



## Graymalkin

Also, if they don't find your body, you're not dead. I fully expect Morgan to show up again in the next decade.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Also, if they don't find your body, you're not dead. I fully expect Morgan to show up again in the next decade.


Or sooner.


----------



## Graymalkin

Jason saves both Ava and Carly today! (But what about Carly's pregnancy?)

Ava's emotional breakdown was a bit overwrought. Is Maura West looking for another daytime Emmy? (And if you google "Ava General Hospital," you'll see hints that the inevitable has happened.)

Ryan, of course, will survive his 50-foot plunge into the freezing Niagara River and reappear when the writers decide to give Jon Lindstrom another storyline again.

I'm annoyed with Elizabeth and Jordan right now. Elizabeth is making Franco's "confession" too much about herself, and Jordan was pretty callous about how she hurt Elizabeth's family to catch Ryan.

Nice job of sponsoring Alexis there, Finn.


Oh, and for some reason my TiVo refused to record today's episode. I'm thinking it's because of the preemption last week, so TiVo thinks this one has already aired. Good thing I knew about this ahead of time and was able to watch it live.


----------



## TonyD79

I set GH to record everything since it is the only GH on that channel. Mine did not have skip. Maybe the guide confusion.


----------



## stellie93

Hard to imagine the CEO of a multimillion dollar corporation saying "pichers"


----------



## Snappa77

Ava's breakdown was....wow.

Props to Maura West. She made us FEEL that. And Genie did a great job in that scene as well.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Hard to imagine the CEO of a multimillion dollar corporation saying "pichers"


Hamberders.


----------



## Graymalkin

Ooh, Miss Tait is a DOD cultist. You know what that means? Shiloh was her baby’s daddy. And there’s a missing twin baby out there somewhere.


----------



## Crobinzine

Graymalkin said:


> Ooh, Miss Tait is a DOD cultist. You know what that means? Shiloh was her baby's daddy. And there's a missing twin baby out there somewhere.


And he asked his female partner "have you found _her_ yet"?


----------



## Snappa77

Any possibility that Anna's sister is really Peter's mother? And she just had her memories.


----------



## terpfan1980

Interview: Maura West Reacts to Criticism of Ava Regarding Kiki's Death


----------



## stellie93

it's the same Dante! I was expecting a new guy. I hope he's staying.

It sounds like they're hinting that Peter isn't Anna's kid like Snappa mentioned. I think I'd rather have Peter as a nephew and not have slept with Faison, if I had my choice.


----------



## EMcTx

What happened to skipmode for General Hospital? This is the 7th day it's missing. TiVo shouldn't just take it away willy nilly.


----------



## ke3ju

EMcTx said:


> What happened to skipmode for General Hospital? This is the 7th day it's missing. TiVo shouldn't just take it away willy nilly.


I really got used to Skip in GH, but it hasn't been there in more than a week. I hate to complain, because it really is a ridiculous luxury. But I went did it anyway.


----------



## TonyD79

TiVo changed the way they do skip. No longer channel based it is actually show based. How they pick which shows, who knows. It is a bad methodology to add and remove arbitrarily without notice.


----------



## ke3ju

TonyD79 said:


> TiVo changed the way they do skip. No longer channel based it is actually show based. How they pick which shows, who knows. It is a bad methodology to add and remove arbitrarily without notice.


When wast that change made? I thought it was always that way. Prime time TV Shows for the most part.


----------



## TonyD79

ke3ju said:


> When wast that change made? I thought it was always that way. Prime time TV Shows for the most part.


When it first started it was specific channels during a specific time range. Then they changed to something more vague. Not sure when that was. I think GH got added then. And they said they would keep evaluating which shows would get done.


----------



## JimSpence

Any chance that this is dictated by the advertiser rather than the show?

Now back to our regular scheduled program!


----------



## Graymalkin

Looks like Dante is coming home — maybe. This is Soap World, where nothing is definite.

How did Willow not hear about Dawn of Day being in Port Chuckles until now? And Shiloh now knows she’s here. I still say he was her baby’s daddy, which means he’s going to kidnap Wiley/Jonah at some point.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Any chance that this is dictated by the advertiser rather than the show?
> 
> Now back to our regular scheduled program!


Advertisers have no leverage on TiVo.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Looks like Dante is coming home - maybe. This is Soap World, where nothing is definite.
> 
> How did Willow not hear about Dawn of Day being in Port Chuckles until now? And Shiloh now knows she's here. I still say he was her baby's daddy, which means he's going to kidnap Wiley/Jonah at some point.


Is my brain broken? I thought they already had a scene together. I took it as she didn't know how big it had gotten in Port Charles.


----------



## Graymalkin

Well, buh-bye, Dr. Griffin Munro. Without Kiki, there’s no point in continuing your storyline.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Well, buh-bye, Dr. Griffin Munro. Without Kiki, there's no point in continuing your storyline.


Leaving by choice of actor.


----------



## JimSpence

So, what is Dante's mission?

Who will take out Shiloh? 

Will Kristina recover being in the Dawn of Day cult?


----------



## Graymalkin

Shiloh is going to wish he had never come to Port Chuckles. But he’s going to wreak havoc before that happens.


----------



## stellie93

I had thought Jason had changed quite a bit since his return, but he's back to his old self now. "Lawyer" and "If Jason was trying to kill you, you'd be dead." LOL


----------



## Graymalkin

Jason is basically John Wick.


----------



## stellie93

John Wick? 

So is Dante basically gone, or are we going to see what happens to him in this rehab center? How long is Lulu supposed to wait for him?


----------



## Graymalkin

John Wick is a movie character played by Keanu Reeves who superhumanly wipes out the Mob.

You could also compare Jason to the character played by Liam Neeson in the "Taken" movies.

I have a feeling Dante is leaving for good. They probably were able to get the actor back only for a short while.


----------



## JimSpence

So Dante is going away to be deprogrammed.
I had a thought that it was the WSB that brainwashed him.
I also think that when he does come back that he'll be recast.
Can't have Lulu suffer too much more.


----------



## TonyD79

Did it feel like we missed an episode? The phone call thing....


----------



## Graymalkin

Looks like Nina will be leaving GH, as the actress, Michelle Stafford, couldn’t come to terms with ABC on a new contract. She’s going back to The Young & The Restless to play Phyllis, the role she left to become Nina.


----------



## TonyD79

New Valerie spencer coming.


----------



## Graymalkin

TonyD79 said:


> New Valerie spencer coming.


Actress who played Valerie just showed up on The Young & The Restless, too!


----------



## TonyD79

Not many soaps to bounce around to any more.


----------



## stellie93

Do you guys watch Young and Restless? I've never watched anything but abc soaps, so I'm down to 1. Is Young and Restless any good? Maybe I should check it out this summer when there's less stuff on.


----------



## Graymalkin

I watch Y&R and GH and wouldn't dream of missing an episode of either. I'd give Y&R a try.

I tried The Bold & The Beautiful, but didn't care for the characters. I've never watched whatever soap NBC still has.


----------



## TonyD79

Oh, just kill off Oscar already.


----------



## JimSpence

One other word comes to mind about the current trend on GH.
That word is ANIMOSITY!
I see Alexis as Willow's lawyer in the future.


----------



## Graymalkin

I hate to say this, but I think Shiloh's going to be there for a long time. He's included with all the regulars in the title sequence's list of head shots.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> I hate to say this, but I think Shiloh's going to be there for a long time. He's included with all the regulars in the title sequence's list of head shots.


They will turn yet another really bad guy into a middling bad guy.


----------



## stellie93

I hope not--I really hate the guy who plays Shiloh. But that is what they usually do.


----------



## allan

Yeah, it seems like most of the people who should be bad (gangsters, hitmen, even lawyers) are usually good.


----------



## TonyD79

Looks like ABC is covering the fire at Notre Dame Cathedral today.


----------



## Graymalkin

TonyD79 said:


> Looks like ABC is covering the fire at Notre Dame Cathedral today.


This is the kind of major tragedy worthy of preemption. Such an awful shame.


----------



## Graymalkin

WABC-NY returned to GH at 3:40 p.m. -- but it's a repeat episode. Today's original episode will be aired tomorrow, at least in the NYC market.


----------



## TonyD79

I’d bet everywhere since New York is one of the few eastern markets that doesn’t show it at 2.


----------



## JimSpence

Since the Commish is in need of a kidney and Oscar is dying ...
I wonder ...


----------



## stellie93

I wish Sonny would just go ahead and eliminate Shiloh--I'm getting really tired of him.

I was watching Perfectionists and there was Kiki. Nice to see she has a new role.


----------



## Graymalkin

So Harmony is Willow's mother? Now I'm certain that Neil the Shrink is Willow's father.

I see they have a new actress portraying Valerie (as the previous portrayer is now on The Young & the Restless).

Of course Ryan is still alive. So at some point he's going to get the drop on Kevin and chop off _his_ left hand. With an axe. While wearing a hockey mask.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> So Harmony is Willow's mother? Now I'm certain that Neil the Shrink is Willow's father.
> 
> I see they have a new actress portraying Valerie (as the previous portrayer is now on The Young & the Restless).
> 
> Of course Ryan is still alive. So at some point he's going to get the drop on Kevin and chop off _his_ left hand. With an axe. While wearing a hockey mask.


Your ideas are intriguing to me and I want to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## TonyD79

“Eliminate him.”


----------



## JimSpence

Looks like a flu outbreak in Port Charles is erupting.
So who's patient zero?

How long will Oscar last?


----------



## Graymalkin

That was quite the send off for Oscar.


----------



## stellie93

They had me for a minute there--I thought he was really magically cured by Lila. It is a soap opera, after all--no one dies. It was good but sad.


----------



## Graymalkin

stellie93 said:


> They had me for a minute there--I thought he was really magically cured by Lila. It is a soap opera, after all--no one dies. It was good but sad.


They had me going there, too -- but then the stage lighting became odd and I knew something was up.


----------



## Johncv

Graymalkin said:


> Looks like Nina will be leaving GH, as the actress, Michelle Stafford, couldn't come to terms with ABC on a new contract. She's going back to The Young & The Restless to play Phyllis, the role she left to become Nina.


So, we will get a nu Nina. Still waiting for Nik, Morgan, and AJ and Lucky to return. Also, Lucky half/brother.


----------



## Johncv

So what happened to the actor who played Oscer?


----------



## Graymalkin

Johncv said:


> So what happened to the actor who played Oscer?


Looks like he's leaving the show to go back to another Disney series. They did have him film some as yet unaired scenes.


----------



## JimSpence

So, Kevin is a match for a kidney donation to Jordan.
Now we know why the Ryan is alive story is ongoing. 

He could be the donor if found alive, But, would Jordan want the kidney of a serial killer?


----------



## stellie93

So Jax is back. That's great, but I thought he had been permanently banned from the US for something a while back.


----------



## JimSpence

It's been very quiet here.


----------



## stellie93

I'm always amazed at how all the actors and actresses on TV seem to be good singers. It must be a requirement.

I'll be glad when Shiloh is gone and Ryan has donated his organ and is dead for the last time. I wouldn't mind if he took Ava with him, but I don't suppose he will.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I'm always amazed at how all the actors and actresses on TV seem to be good singers. It must be a requirement.
> 
> I'll be glad when Shiloh is gone and Ryan has donated his organ and is dead for the last time. I wouldn't mind if he took Ava with him, but I don't suppose he will.


Auto tune helps but a lot of actors have some singing ability at least. More talents make you more hirable.


----------



## Graymalkin

Dammit, I was hoping Ryan and Shiloh would be bumped off today, but no such luck.

Yes, I know Ryan was stabbed in the spine. This can go two ways; (1) he recovers without anybody noticing and makes his escape, or (2) he dies and Kevin grants them permission to transplant a still-viable kidney into Jordan. #2 would be great, but it's probably going to be #1.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Dammit, I was hoping Ryan and Shiloh would be bumped off today, but no such luck.
> 
> Yes, I know Ryan was stabbed in the spine. This can go two ways; (1) he recovers without anybody noticing and makes his escape, or (2) he dies and Kevin grants them permission to transplant a still-viable kidney into Jordan. #2 would be great, but it's probably going to be #1.


Or a mix. They harvest a kidney but then Ryan is still alive! He disappears one body part at a time.


----------



## TonyD79

Sam? You’ve been through worse. Why the post stress now?


----------



## JimSpence

What? No one has anything to say?


----------



## stellie93

Sam and Jason finally got back together! Yeah!

Will Michael ever get his baby back? 

Not too exciting right now.


----------



## allan

Will Ryan get offed? If so by whom? Just listing the people who want him dead could keep the show going for the rest of the year.


----------



## Graymalkin

Say bye-bye to D.A. Dawson! (The actress playing her is going back to her character of Chloe in The Young & The Restless for a little bit.) I wonder who the new D.A. will be. Perhaps another of Shiloh's minions? I wouldn't put it past these writers.

It looks bad for Shiloh and Ryan, but don't count them out. Never count anybody out unless they're dead and buried, like Oscar. I wonder how Julian's machinations will screw up everyone else's plans to keep Wiley away from Shiloh. And of course Ryan is faking his coma -- he can even fool neurologists, because he's just that good.

Not entirely sure that Jordan's going to get through her transplant without complications. You know there's going to be a big fight between Stella and Curtis about Jordan's DNR.


----------



## stellie93

Yeah, the DNR would not have been brought up if it isn't needed. But if she signed it, the hospital has to do it with or without anybody's permission, right? I'm sure she will miraculously recover as they're hesitating. 

Pretty sure Ryan will die, but out of the huge list of suspects, who will kill him? And who will be arrested for it? 

I've started watching the Young and Restless the last few weeks. I'm still having trouble figuring out who's who. At least I'll recognize the DA lady.


----------



## Graymalkin

Michelle Stafford, who plays Nina on GH, is moving back to Y&R to play Phyllis, who we saw being drugged and kidnapped on Y&R today. I’m thinking this is where they’ll switch actresses.

Looks like Cynthia Watros will be playing Nina next.


----------



## stellie93

Yeah, I had no idea who was being kidnapped or who was taking her. So Nina will be familiar. I'm trying to see if I want to start watching it, but it's hard to catch up. I should check a list of the characters and quiz myself every day.


----------



## Graymalkin

stellie93 said:


> Yeah, I had no idea who was being kidnapped or who was taking her. So Nina will be familiar. I'm trying to see if I want to start watching it, but it's hard to catch up. I should check a list of the characters and quiz myself every day.


You can always ask me on the Y&R thread. Be good to get a little action there.


----------



## JimSpence

So, who going to be the one that offs Shiloh?
There's a long line of possible persons.
And, I hope it's soon


----------



## Graymalkin

Today's episode (6/10/19) was preempted in the NY-NJ market because of the helicopter crash on a skyscraper in midtown Manhattan. I hope it'll be put up on abc dot com this evening.


----------



## JimSpence

My market was preempted starting at the 2:30 mark and was rejoined about 20m later.
A scroll said that the entire would be available after 8pm. 
I'll check it later to see what I may have missed.


----------



## allan

I watched about half of it, they cut off for the crash, and I watched the rest on Hulu.


----------



## Graymalkin

Just finished watching yesterday's episode on ABC.com. Uh oh!

Brad's going to have to work overtime to fake Wiley's DNA test results -- you know there will be one -- so that no one finds out Wiley died in his care and the baby is really Jonah.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> So, who going to be the one that offs Shiloh?
> There's a long line of possible persons.
> And, I hope it's soon


I think it will be soon. The story isn't going anywhere and he is off the photos during the theme.

I'm betting on the school marm. She has no other story either since it ain't her baby.

Second bet on Brad when he finds Shiloh wants the kid.


----------



## Graymalkin

The conspiracy has been revealed! Now Ryan is really motivated to escape and start killing more people. (And if you saw the teaser for tomorrow's episode, you know who's going to help him.)

God help us if Ryan and Shiloh team up somehow.

Hoping Kim's delusions are only temporary. But as long as she thinks Drew is Oscar, she won't be tempted to sleep with him (which I thought would be inevitable once they decided to take this trip).


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> The conspiracy has been revealed! Now Ryan is really motivated to escape and start killing more people. (And if you saw the teaser for tomorrow's episode, you know who's going to help him.)
> 
> God help us if Ryan and Shiloh team up somehow.
> 
> Hoping Kim's delusions are only temporary. But as long as she thinks Drew is Oscar, she won't be tempted to sleep with him (which I thought would be inevitable once they decided to take this trip).


I had Ryan's helper down to two people. The one it is and another psycho (who is more dangerous than even Ryan is some ways).


----------



## stellie93

Pretty dangerous to have a conspiracy with that many people in it. All it takes is one person to slip up or open his mouth (Franco) and everybody is in jail. 

Stella didn't know what was going on, did she?


----------



## Graymalkin

stellie93 said:


> Pretty dangerous to have a conspiracy with that many people in it. All it takes is one person to slip up or open his mouth (Franco) and everybody is in jail.
> 
> Stella didn't know what was going on, did she?


She wasn't in that meeting, so no. If she had been, there wouldn't have been any need for Kevin to pretend to her that he was Ryan.


----------



## allan

Wow, I wasn't expecting Ryan's new ally! The bad penny indeed.


----------



## Graymalkin

Imagine a Ryan-Shiloh-Nelle troika. The greatest threat to humanity since the Cassadine weather machine.


----------



## stellie93

Ok, I'm finding it hard to believe that the police commissioner doesn't have a Cadillac insurance policy. No way.


----------



## JimSpence

Anyone think that Carly's baby isn't Sonny's?


----------



## Graymalkin

I don't see how it could possibly be anyone else. If she had a one-night stand with Jax, they would show it. The only person who's had her at his mercy is Ryan, when he escaped to Canada, but he was infatuated with Ava at the time and has never been shown to be a serial rapist as well as killer. And while Shiloh can apparently draw women to him with nothing more than a smile, he hasn't shown any ability to impregnate women just by thinking about it.

One question: Have Jason and Carly ever had sex? Even way back when, when Michael was just a baby?


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> I don't see how it could possibly be anyone else. If she had a one-night stand with Jax, they would show it. The only person who's had her at his mercy is Ryan, when he escaped to Canada, but he was infatuated with Ava at the time and has never been shown to be a serial rapist as well as killer. And while Shiloh can apparently draw women to him with nothing more than a smile, he hasn't shown any ability to impregnate women just by thinking about it.
> 
> One question: Have Jason and Carly ever had sex? Even way back when, when Michael was just a baby?


I don't think so. Jason was in love with Robin back then.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Ok, I'm finding it hard to believe that the police commissioner doesn't have a Cadillac insurance policy. No way.


Given what the 911 first responders have been through, I'm not surprised at all. This wasn't even in the line of duty. Just a car accident. But Drew is going to pay the bills, anyway. He is loaded.


----------



## JimSpence

The reason I said that about Sonny being the father is the one off statement by Carly's OBGYN about having another more extensive ultra sound exam.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> The reason I said that about Sonny being the father is the one off statement by Carly's OBGYN about having another more extensive ultra sound exam.


That didn't seem odd. It is to check to see if there are any birth defects given the test came up positive. The tests they are running are from Carly's side so it has little to do with who is the father.


----------



## JimSpence

I was referring to the reference to checking the date of conception.


----------



## Graymalkin

Michelle Stafford is done portraying Nina on this show. She just showed up in her new role as Phyllis Newman on The Young & the Restless.

Cynthia Watros will be portraying Nina starting today.


----------



## danderson400

Is Cynthia Watros the one would was Annie on Guiding Light?


----------



## Graymalkin

danderson400 said:


> Is Cynthia Watros the one would was Annie on Guiding Light?


According to Wikipedia, yes.


----------



## Graymalkin

Is GH really going to do a "high cost of medical care" storyline that sorta kinda reflects the real-life choices we have to make?

Nah, probably not.


----------



## stellie93

The new Nina looks really familiar, and I've never watched Guiding Light. Actually, she was on Lost. I don't really remember the character, but I guess that's why she looks familiar.


----------



## Graymalkin

This new Nina looks cool, calm, and collected. I think I prefer the old Nina, who was high-strung, even manic.


----------



## stellie93

Yeah, she seems like a total 180 from the old Nina. It's going to take some getting used to.


----------



## Graymalkin

So who is spying on Jocelyn? Shiloh? Morgan?


----------



## Graymalkin

That burglar looked awfully familiar -- was it the Turkish boy who helped Sonny rescue Dante? Or am I confusing him with a DOD cult member? And is he going to be a new love interest for Jocelyn? He certainly looks young enough.

There were two close-ups of a brunette nurse, who we've never seen before, listening intently to Drew and Margaux's conversation. I'm sure she's a DOD operative.


----------



## TonyD79

Looked like the Turkish kid.


----------



## Graymalkin

It’s the Turkish boy. New BF for Jocelyn?


----------



## Graymalkin

They are definitely setting Dev up to be Jocelyn’s rebound from Oscar.

Still not sold on Cynthia Watros’s performance as Nina. Her demeanor just isn’t manic enough to make her unreasonable anger toward Willow believable.


----------



## TonyD79

And are they making willow stupid. She has a court date!!!!


----------



## Graymalkin

Y'know, she could just say, "I have to be in court now!" But this is in keeping with her not-very-assertive nature.

But this is Family Court, where the judge automatically rules against an absent defendant, even if the plaintiff shows up with an axe dripping with blood and scalps hanging off his belt.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Y'know, she could just say, "I have to be in court now!" But this is in keeping with her not-very-assertive nature.
> 
> But this is Family Court, where the judge automatically rules against an absent defendant, even if the plaintiff shows up with an axe dripping with blood and scalps hanging off his belt.


Good old Port Chuck.


----------



## Graymalkin

Wow, Willow really blew that all to hell, didn’t she?


----------



## stellie93

Quiet, mild mannered Willow! I don't blame her--I can't imagine that the law would really work like that. Shiloh has no evidence that he fathered her baby or even that she had a baby, yet the court can demand all this personal info? 

It can't be too long now until Michael gets his son back. But everybody else loses.


----------



## TonyD79

I get that they want to give a warning to lazy diabetics but they sure made it sound like Bobbi had something far worse than diabetes.


----------



## Graymalkin

So they're saddling this poor fetus of Carly's with spina bifida. People born with this condition can live 30 to 40 years and (as the CDC puts it, "reach their full potential"). So we'll see if the writers are going to follow through with a nuanced portrayal -- or just solve it with treatments, like Sonny's bipolar disease and Anna's rare blood disease. And Jocelyn seems to be leading a completely normal life with a single donated kidney -- no anti-rejection meds ever make an appearance.


----------



## stellie93

Crazy Brad is right about one thing--the only way they keep the baby is to run. Sonny would help.


----------



## Graymalkin

What’s going to happen is that they’ll do a DNA test and discover that he’s not Wiley — right after Shiloh steals him and disappears. They’ll catch Shiloh but The baby will not be found — until 10 years from now, when he comes back fully grown, pissed off, and seeking revenge against Port Chuck. I probably will be dead by then, though.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> What's going to happen is that they'll do a DNA test and discover that he's not Wiley - right after Shiloh steals him and disappears. They'll catch Shiloh but The baby will not be found - until 10 years from now, when he comes back fully grown, pissed off, and seeking revenge against Port Chuck. I probably will be dead by then, though.


Comes back as a different character for about six months. A major rival to ELQ.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> So they're saddling this poor fetus of Carly's with spina bifida. People born with this condition can live 30 to 40 years and (as the CDC puts it, "reach their full potential"). So we'll see if the writers are going to follow through with a nuanced portrayal -- or just solve it with treatments, like Sonny's bipolar disease and Anna's rare blood disease. And Jocelyn seems to be leading a completely normal life with a single donated kidney -- no anti-rejection meds ever make an appearance.


Gonna be interesting. This week they added diabetes (which I have) and spina bifida, which two dear friends are facing right about at Carly's stage of pregnancy.


----------



## JimSpence

Shiloh's world is caving in on him. That makes him dangerous.
I doubt that Brad will do the DNA test, it's a conflict of interest.


----------



## Graymalkin

A conflict of interests has never stopped anybody from doing something on this show.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Shiloh's world is caving in on him. That makes him dangerous.
> I doubt that Brad will do the DNA test, it's a conflict of interest.


Brad will fake the dna test to show Shiloh is the father.


----------



## stellie93

You'd think they would rather have Wylie go to Michael than to Shiloh, but that would mean Bran leveling with hubby. You're probably right.


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> Crazy Brad is right about one thing--the only way they keep the baby is to run. Sonny would help.


True, but no story in that.


----------



## Johncv

The actor who formerly played Morgan is now on ABC's "Grand Hotel" It on Hulu if anyone wants to catch up. Must have been hitting the gym hard real buff eye candy now.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> True, but no story in that.


Don't tell that to Luke and Laura.


----------



## Graymalkin

So Mac Scorpio is the police commissioner and Robert Scorpio is the district attorney. At least we know there's no weak spot there for Shiloh to exploit.

Shiloh's going to be in for quite a shock when he tests that baby towel for DNA and find that Wiley can't be his son.

I don't see a way out for Brad, though. Everyone, including Willow, thinks that's her baby and that Shiloh is the daddy. When they find out he's not, they're going to wonder whose baby is it?


----------



## TonyD79

Or they will just assume Brad got in the way of the dna test. It’s his specialty.


----------



## stellie93

Maybe Brad could just insert a third random DNA sample so that it isn't Willow's or Michael's? Since he seems to be all powerful in the DNA department. 

I'm finding Robert Scorpio being a lawyer a little hard to swallow. Assuming he did graduate from law school 50 years ago, does that really qualify him to walk in off the street as the DA?


----------



## TonyD79

Really no requirements for a DA beyond being a lawyer. He was a former commissioner of Port Chuck and has been in law enforcement for decades. 

The new back story of him being a lawyer was pretty ham handed.


----------



## Graymalkin

What did Kin Shriner do off the set to merit that scooter-thingy?


----------



## JimSpence

He had foot surgery.
See https://www.soapcentral.com/gh/news/2019/0627-kin_shriner_injury.php


----------



## Graymalkin

Tomorrow's (July 4) episode is a repeat.

Could they be any more obvious in setting up Dev and Jocelyn as a couple? Maybe if they had neon signs flashing in the background.


----------



## stellie93

How is Laura Cam's grandma? Is Lucky his father? They never mention it, if he is--how do they explain him being such a neglectful father?


----------



## Graymalkin

I’m pretty sure Lucky is Cameron’s father.


----------



## TonyD79

No. Zander Smith is Cam’s father but Lucky “raised” him in his early years. Aiden is Lucky’s son. 

He is working for charity in Africa.


----------



## Graymalkin

TonyD79 said:


> No. Zander Smith is Cam's father but Lucky "raised" him in his early years. Aiden is Lucky's son.
> 
> He is working for charity in Africa.


Thanks for the clarification. Now Danny is Jason Morgan's son, right?


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Now Danny is Jason Morgan's son, right?


Yes. Danny and Jake. Scout is Drew's when he thought was Jason.

They should wear tags.


----------



## Graymalkin

I did not expect Harmony to fold so quickly, or for Sam to get that video “affidavit” so easily. (Of course Sam hasn’t left Beechers Corner yet, so complications can ensue). And when Shiloh gets the results of that DNA test...


----------



## JimSpence

When Shiloh gets the DNA results:


----------



## Graymalkin

Oh wow, is the end for Obrecht?

And hello, Hayden!


----------



## JimSpence

Will someone please take care of Shiloh, already?
Isn't there a bridge nearby or a pier?


----------



## Graymalkin

We’re going to end up with a “Who Killed Shiloh?” mystery. At least no one we know is falling for his act anymore.

Shiloh is undoubtedly going to believe someone falsified the DNA test on purpose.

We know Hayden lied about losing the baby. So who’s taking care of it now? And does Jax know?


----------



## TonyD79

So, decades of the Qs having to follow a formula for the shares in ELQ when a family member dies or is added goes out the window for the Oscar/Shiloh story.


----------



## Graymalkin

That's a good point. I didn't think Oscar would be allowed to bequeath his shares outside the Quartermaine family. Sorry, Killimanjaro Fund, you don't get that money, either.


----------



## Graymalkin

I’m only 30 minutes into today’s episode, but it seems entirely possible that Shiloh won’t discover Wiley isn’t his son, and the truth won’t come out at this time. But Nelle’s reentry into this matter may prove me wrong...


----------



## JimSpence

Why-o-why did Lukas destroy the DNA results?
Oh yeah, so the story line can be stretched out.


----------



## Graymalkin

JimSpence said:


> Why-o-why did Lukas destroy the DNA results?
> Oh yeah, so the story line can be stretched out.


Well, of course. This ain't no night-time soap.


----------



## JimSpence

Let's hope they don't stretch it out too long?
I can't stand Shiloh for too much longer!


----------



## Snappa77

Regarding Shiloh...

How is it possible to be enemies of the Quartermaine, Corrinthos, Spencer, Jerome, Scorpio, Falconeri, Jones and Cassadine families and still be alive??? 

Is there even a major family left that ISN'T an enemy of him? I can even add the Ashfords to the list that hate him. 

No way he survives the summer.


----------



## allan

Snappa77 said:


> Regarding Shiloh...
> 
> How is it possible to be enemies of the Quartermaine, Corrinthos, Spencer, Jerome, Scorpio, Falconeri, Jones and Cassadine families and still be alive???
> 
> Is there even a major family left that ISN'T an enemy of him? I can even add the Ashfords to the list that hate him.
> 
> No way he survives the summer.


I'll feel sorry for the poor detective that has to compile his list of enemies.


----------



## TonyD79

allan said:


> I'll feel sorry for the poor detective that has to compile his list of enemies.


Grab the Port Chuck phone book.


----------



## stellie93

So why are we hearing about Nicholas all the time? I remember somebody saying he was coming back, but that seems like a long time ago. Obviously, though, if the medium can't find him he ain't dead.


----------



## Graymalkin

I've assumed for a long time that Nikolas isn't dead. They're now working their way up to his return. So Hayden can be torn between Finn and Nikolas again. Oy.

I also believe Morgan isn't dead, either. One of the inviolable rules of Soap World is, If someone is in a terrible accident, and there's no body, that person is most certainly not dead.


----------



## TonyD79

Just stop teasing Nicholas and bring him back already. Heck, if we can bring Hayden back so cavalierly, we can bring back old Nick.


----------



## allan

I have a question. Why the expletive deleted would someone being treated for PTSD serious enough to be separated from his family, have a gun??


----------



## TonyD79

allan said:


> I have a question. Why the expletive deleted would someone being treated for PTSD serious enough to be separated from his family, have a gun??


Because they aren't treating him. They are turning him into a killing machine.


----------



## stellie93

OK--I wondered the same thing as Allan, and never thought of Tony's answer. Maybe Dante is coming back in some form. :up:


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> OK--I wondered the same thing as Allan, and never thought of Tony's answer. Maybe Dante is coming back in some form. :up:


Rambo.


----------



## Graymalkin

Seems like Shiloh’s gone for now. But things are never what they seem, right?

Is Nina actually feeling a twinge of guilt about outing Willow’s baby? I’m sure it’ll pass in an episode or two.


----------



## stellie93

I'm still having a little trouble getting used to the new Nina. I'm liking the old Nina on Y&R, though.

What is the deal with Cam needing a parking spot? Don't they have driveways in Port Chuck? Only allowed 2 cars/house?


----------



## JimSpence

I predict that Dev will take Cam's car for a joyride.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I'm still having a little trouble getting used to the new Nina. I'm liking the old Nina on Y&R, though.
> 
> What is the deal with Cam needing a parking spot? Don't they have driveways in Port Chuck? Only allowed 2 cars/house?


A lot of townhouses around here have two or even one and a half parking spaces per household. Depends on how dense the housing is around their house.


----------



## Graymalkin

Today's (July 24) episode preempted for the Mueller hearings in Congress.

Edited to add: Well, almost preempted. I'm getting the last 7 minutes of an encore episode (the one where Ryan jumps off the bridge). But the episode scheduled for today will be aired tomorrow.


----------



## TonyD79

For a moment it look like Mueller was going to get advice from Diane.


----------



## JimSpence

Mueller could've used Diane's help


----------



## Graymalkin

Just wondering when we're going to see Hayden's baby. She had that baby, because when she called Finn a year ago to say goodbye, she was clearly still pregnant.

Willow's going to be crushed when she finds out it was Wiley and not Jonah who died.

Not sure what's going to happen to Carly's baby. Are they really going to do a storyline about caring for a baby with spina bifida?

Babies, babies, babies everywhere!


----------



## stellie93

I was just assuming Hayden had a baby because--it's a soap--of course she did and lied about it. But I didn't realize that they had showed us that she was still pregnant. 

I hope they aren't going to make Jax into a bad guy. I love Jax. :up:


----------



## JimSpence

So, I'm watching an old Smallville episode from 2009 and who should show up as a bad guy? Dante! 
I love watching old TV shows, you never know who will show up.


----------



## stellie93

Could someone remind me how Hayden is Liz's sister?


----------



## Graymalkin

Hayden is Jeff Webber’s daughter with Naomi Berlin, who was married at the time to financial swindler Raymond Berlin. So she’s Elizabeth’s half-sister.


----------



## Johncv

How can Drew know anything about Hayden?


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> I was just assuming Hayden had a baby because--it's a soap--of course she did and lied about it. But I didn't realize that they had showed us that she was still pregnant.
> 
> I hope they aren't going to make Jax into a bad guy. I love Jax. :up:


On the subject of Jax, am I the only one who think Jax's know more about Nicholas then he let on, also what are Jax and Hayden looking for at Windermare?


----------



## Graymalkin

And what does Cassandra Pierce have to do with this? AFAIK she has nothing to do with Nikolas.


----------



## stellie93

Yeah, and what makes them think that they can snoop around the house when eating dinner there?

If Jax knows something about Nicholas or his death or how to get Valentin, why doesn't he go talk to Laura? She'd be on board.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> How can Drew know anything about Hayden?


Not sure what you mean. She came into town claiming she was his ex-wife. He was John Doe at the time.


----------



## Graymalkin

Michael going full beast mode on Shiloh at Wiley's birthday party! Yee-haw!

Does Wiley really look like a one-year-old? Or is that my inexperience with children showing?

I still think Willow is going to end up being Charlotte's governess at Wyndemere, and she'll get sucked into whatever shenanigans Jax and Hayden are planning.


----------



## TonyD79

Whatever you do, don’t take that drive. 

Hahaha.


----------



## JimSpence

And don't eat the grapefruit!


----------



## Graymalkin

Steve Burton must have it written in his contract that Jason Morgan cannot be bested physically. He’s John Wick without the ultra violence.


----------



## JimSpence

So Shiloh kidnaps Sam, moves her from his motel room, then to the DOD house where he stuffs her in the freezer. Only on a soap can this be done with no one noticing that the freezer isn't empty. Then Lucy has the freezer moved to the curb for disposal. Again with no one checking the inside. Obviously, Sam's yelling for help will be noticed, or not.


----------



## Graymalkin

Oh, look, it’s TJ and Molly, GH’s most unused and underwritten couple.


----------



## allan

Graymalkin said:


> Oh, look, it's TJ and Molly, GH's most unused and underwritten couple.


Who?


----------



## Graymalkin

Whatever Cassandra Pierce slipped into Sasha’s grapefruit has to be the slowest-acting toxin on record.


----------



## Crobinzine

Kim keeps saying that she brought Oscar to PC to meet his family. But she did not know that Drew was Quatermane back when he was as Navy Seal, right?


----------



## Crobinzine

allan said:


> Who?


And Molly looks a little different. I almost didn't recognize her.


----------



## stellie93

She didn't know Drew was in PC, but seemed to think his family would be. Don't know why????

I read the post about Molly before I saw the episode. I'm not sure I would have realized it was her right away if I hadn't. Not sure what's so different about her.


----------



## Crobinzine

stellie93 said:


> She didn't know Drew was in PC, but seemed to think his family would be. Don't know why????
> 
> I read the post about Molly before I saw the episode. I'm not sure I would have realized it was her right away if I hadn't. Not sure what's so different about her.


Especially since she did not know he was a Quartermane? Heck, when he was a Seal, Drew did not know he was a Quartermane.


----------



## Graymalkin

Uh oh, I think I know which drive the psychic warned Franco about...


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Uh oh, I think I know which drive the psychic warned Franco about...


Uh, yes. That's the post I made a while back.


----------



## Graymalkin

TonyD79 said:


> Uh, yes. That's the post I made a while back.


I would make a terrible psychic.


----------



## JimSpence

I see Franco getting a bit annoyed at Shiloh. 
Well, a lot annoyed really.
Time for the old Franco to re-emerge.


----------



## Graymalkin

Did Cassandra Pierce dose Sasha with the super-flu from Stephen King's "The Stand"?

I have a bad feeling that lovely Sasha is not long for this world. Time to break poor Michael's heart again.


----------



## JimSpence

Wouldn't it be great if the flash drive ends up being used on Shiloh? .


----------



## Graymalkin

JimSpence said:


> Wouldn't it be great if the flash drive ends up being used on Shiloh? .


I only wish.


----------



## JimSpence

I suspect that the memory transfer won't stick because of Franco's previous brain tumor.


----------



## Graymalkin

I think it'll work. That way they can split up Franco and Elizabeth. They were starting to be happy. Can't have that.


----------



## stellie93

No doubt. Franco is Drew 2.0. So, if you put someone else's memories in me, and I don't remember anything about who I was, I'm still me, right? Personality wise, why would you change?


----------



## TonyD79

I really don’t know what they will do here. But I’d go with Drew 2.0. Franco has become kind of boring as he is so this will give a veteran actor a role to dig into. Slowly, Franco’s memories will come back because of the tumor but meanwhile we get a new character that Liz can try to get close to and plenty of teen angst for Cam who will blame himself. 

Although it would have been interesting to see a teenage actor try to be a forty something marine.


----------



## Graymalkin

Who here thinks the psychic is not talking about Lucky, but about Nikolas?

Rule 47 in Soap World: If there’s no body, they’re not dead.

Nikolas is coming. Someday, so will Morgan.


----------



## Graymalkin

They need to give Franco a mirror so that he learns he doesn’t look like Drew Cain, either. And then bring in Jason, who does look like the old Drew Cain. And then bring in Kim, even though it’ll break Liz’s heart.

I see they gave Franco a mirror at the end of today’s episode.


----------



## allan

Graymalkin said:


> They need to give Franco a mirror so that he learns he doesn't look like Drew Cain, either. And then bring in Jason, who does look like the old Drew Cain. And then bring in Kim, even though it'll break Liz's heart.
> 
> I see they gave Franco a mirror at the end of today's episode.


That's what I was thinking, at least about the mirror and Jason. Haven't seen today's ep yet.


----------



## stellie93

When Drew first showed up didn't he have amnesia? It makes more sense to be completely blank and then have your "memories" come back gradually, which I was thinking was what happened before. But then we didn't know what was going on then....


----------



## JimSpence

I really hope that the Franco with Drew's memories doesn't drag out too long.

Maybe the contents of the flash drive are in a "cloud".
But, that wouldn't help Frando.


----------



## TonyD79

They may decide to keep Drew around and ditch Franco. It’s not like the ties are strong between the character and the actor.


----------



## TonyD79

Nice to see Helena. Two mystery people to decipher.


----------



## Graymalkin

Why does Franco/Old Drew seemingly not react to the memory that Shiloh was the one who delivered him to Helena?

And why would Franco/Old Drew give a crap about the other person with Helena?


----------



## JimSpence

OT: Just watching Day 5 of "24" and Leisl showed up.


----------



## Graymalkin

Casting spoiler:


Spoiler



Looks like we've seen the last of Billy "Drew Cain" Miller.


----------



## Graymalkin

What does Peter have to fear from Shiloh? People in Port Charles already know he was involved in Drew's mind-swap in 2012.


----------



## stellie93

I'm so over Shiloh. Get rid of him already.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> What does Peter have to fear from Shiloh? People in Port Charles already know he was involved in Drew's mind-swap in 2012.


Maybe not to the extent he was?


----------



## TonyD79

“You look like a damned vampire!”

ROFL!!!


----------



## Graymalkin

TonyD79 said:


> "You look like a damned vampire!"
> 
> ROFL!!!


Hah! Shout-out to Caleb of "Port Charles"!


----------



## TonyD79

If they make a reference to every character Michael Easton has played, they could go all month.


----------



## allan

TonyD79 said:


> "You look like a damned vampire!"
> 
> ROFL!!!


Yeah, it took me a minute to get it, but then I remembered hearing about his previous incarnation.


----------



## Graymalkin

Watching Sonny and Carly renewing their vows in yesterday's (8/25/19) episode, I'm struck by how all three of their children there were conceived with other people: Michael (Carly and AJ), Kristina (Sonny and Alexis), and Avery (Sonny and Ava). The one child they did have together, Morgan, is presumed dead. (Remember: No body, no death. That's a natural law in Soap World.)

So right now, of the GH offspring, whose biological parents are still legally married to each other? The only one I can think of is the baby Carly is currently carrying.

Come to think of it, how many couples are actually married? I count six: Sonny and Carly, Laura and Kevin, Jordan and Curtis, Ned and Olivia, Max and Diane, and Elizabeth and Franco (well, legally, anyway). Unless Max and Diane have children that we don't know about, none of those couples share a biological child.


----------



## stellie93

I was confused by Sam standing there in the picture with their children--I'm thinking, Is Sonny her dad? No. It's so hard to keep track.


----------



## Graymalkin

Sam is there because Jason is there.


----------



## Graymalkin

Sorry, Liesl, but the "Snap out of it!" line didn't work for Cher in "Moonstruck," so why would it work for you?

What sort of devil's bargain will Michael strike with Cassandra to save Sasha?


----------



## stellie93

And with all the medical tests they're running on Sasha, how soon will they want to transplant something from Nina and realize she's not her daughter. Or maybe it will turn out that she actually is her daughter, and Valentin faked all those tests for nothing.


----------



## JimSpence

I suspect that Franco's memories will return and be merged with Drew's!
Won't that be fun?

And who did Monica hit?


----------



## Graymalkin

And who’s the mystery brunette who seems to be interested in Alexis?


----------



## stellie93

And who is Stella traveling around Europe with?


----------



## TonyD79

Thing that made me laugh: to think that an international dealer in illegal and designer drugs needs to go to a pharmacy in another country to get her prescription filled.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> And who is Stella traveling around Europe with?


I have a horrible feeling that Stella is a Cassadine.


----------



## Graymalkin

TonyD79 said:


> I have a horrible feeling that Stella is a Cassadine.


If Valerie can be a Spencer, why not Stella as a Cassadine?


----------



## JimSpence

Stella is traveling around Europe with a long lost cousin, which could be a relation of a Cassadine.


----------



## stellie93

Has anyone seen Altered Carbon? This implanted memories thing is sort of like that. I hope we're never able to do these things, but it's a very bad idea to let it happen even if we could.


----------



## JimSpence

Drag Bingo? Really?
I guess the writers needed to slow things down a bit.
Sasha is going to be okay! Drew is missing! 
What's Nelle and Shiloh planning?

I still think that the memory transfer wasn't complete and Franco's memories will start emerging? And doesn't the flash drive still exist?

Can we please lose Dev?

Brad's up to his old tricks again!


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Drag Bingo? Really?
> I guess the writers needed to slow things down a bit.
> Sasha is going to be okay! Drew is missing!
> What's Nelle and Shiloh planning?
> 
> I still think that the memory transfer wasn't complete and Franco's memories will start emerging? And doesn't the flash drive still exist?
> 
> Can we please lose Dev?
> 
> Brad's up to his old tricks again!


Drag Bingo? Is that a real thing?  I think the actor who played Drew left the show.  I am waiting to see how they bring Nick back. I want Franco back already tire of this Franco-with-Drew-memories story, but guess we will have to see Franco toss into Shadeybrook. And Jason will be involved in this.


----------



## Graymalkin

Regarding Drew's fate, just remember Law #4 of Soap World: If there's no body, they aren't dead.

We need a Supervillain Team-Up: Cassandra, Shiloh, Ryan, and Nelle.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Regarding Drew's fate, just remember Law #4 of Soap World: If there's no body, they aren't dead.
> 
> We need a Supervillain Team-Up: Cassandra, Shiloh, Ryan, and Nelle.


All combining to reanimate Helena.


----------



## JimSpence

The story thread must be very boring.
Not a word about recent developments?
Too many story lines for my old brain to keep track of.


----------



## Graymalkin

Sasha finally told Michael that she's not really Nina's daughter (but no more than that).

Lulu is getting down with Dustin the hunky schoolteacher. That's going to tick Olivia off big time.

Brad convinced Julian that Liesl has to die before she can reveal the secret of Wiley's true parentage, but Julian couldn't do it. He still thinks he's going to have a new life with Kim in New York City -- but that's going to crash and burn because Kim is turning to Franco-Drew for solace.

This missing codicil to Helena's will, which would give Windermere back to Spencer, is the Macguffin that's going to bring Nikolas back on the show. Remember Rule #4 of Soap World -- if someone "dies" but there's no body, the person isn't dead and will return.

The same rule applies to Drew -- he's still alive. It may be 5-6 years before he shows up again, and he may not be played by Billy Miller, but he'll be back.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Sasha finally told Michael that she's not really Nina's daughter (but no more than that).


I thought Friday's episode ended just before she told him.



Graymalkin said:


> Brad convinced Julian that Liesl has to die before she can reveal the secret of Wiley's true parentage, but Julian couldn't do it. He still thinks he's going to have a new life with Kim in New York City -- but that's going to crash and burn because Kim is turning to Franco-Drew for solace.


The psychic lady said he wasnt going anywhere.



Graymalkin said:


> This missing codicil to Helena's will, which would give Windermere back to Spencer, is the Macguffin that's going to bring Nikolas back on the show. Remember Rule #4 of Soap World -- if someone "dies" but there's no body, the person isn't dead and will return.


Wouldn't be surprised if that is who is lurking in the Huanted Star.



Graymalkin said:


> The same rule applies to Drew -- he's still alive. It may be 5-6 years before he shows up again, and he may not be played by Billy Miller, but he'll be back.


Yet another plastic surgery.


----------



## JimSpence

When will the mushroom cloud appear above Port Charles?


----------



## TonyD79

Maybe more of a dark mark?


----------



## Johncv

1. Franco-Drew and Kim bake a baby. Eww 
2. Elizabeth puts Franco-Drew into Shadybrook and after weeks of soapy drama restore Franco.
3. See item 1.
4. Julian and Kim will fight over item 2 and after weeks of soapy drama kiss and make up.
5. See item 1. More weeks of soapy drama to come.


----------



## JimSpence

How long will we endure Shiioh's trial?


----------



## Graymalkin

JimSpence said:


> How long will we endure Shiioh's trial?


Months and months. It will make Dickens' _Jarndyce v Jarndyce_ seem as fast as a plea bargain.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I'm still confused about what happened between Kim and Drew on the Haunted Star during Liz and Franco's (not Drew) wedding reception.


----------



## Graymalkin

hummingbird_206 said:


> I'm still confused about what happened between Kim and Drew on the Haunted Star during Liz and Franco's (not Drew) wedding reception.


Kim drugged Drew and tried to rape him so that she would become pregnant with Oscar 2.0.


----------



## stellie93

Not much chance for Oscar 2.0 now. Franco may be Drew mentally, but his sperm is all artist and serial killer.


----------



## Graymalkin

I’m confused. Did Peter hire the fake guard to kill Shiloh or help him escape? I think it’s the former, but Shiloh got the jump on that guy and freed himself.


----------



## stellie93

That's what I thought. There must be only 1 road in and out of PC--any time anyone is on the road they run into someone we know. 

Is Dev going to run? And then Joss will run after him to bring him back?


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> That's what I thought. There must be only 1 road in and out of PC--any time anyone is on the road they run into someone we know.
> 
> Is Dev going to run? And then Joss will run after him to bring him back?


Yes. While Carly is delivering the child all during a tropical storm.


----------



## JimSpence

How did Carly break her leg?


----------



## Graymalkin

Boy oh boy, ain't Shiloh sitting in the catbird seat. He's got Wiley, he's got Sam. Not sure why he's keeping Cameron alive, though.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Boy oh boy, ain't Shiloh sitting in the catbird seat. He's got Wiley, he's got Sam. Not sure why he's keeping Cameron alive, though.


Cameron? You mean Dev? Shiloh doesn't see himself as a killer. He really believes he is the good guy.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> How did Carly break her leg?


The actress did so they just wrote a throwaway line that she broke it off camera.

What Happened to Laura Wright's Foot? - ABC Soaps In Depth


----------



## Graymalkin

TonyD79 said:


> Cameron? You mean Dev? Shiloh doesn't see himself as a killer. He really believes he is the good guy.


Oh, wait, that's Dev with Sam? I fell asleep partway through the episode -- because of other things, not the show -- and woke up just in time to see the last 3 minutes.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Oh, wait, that's Dev with Sam? I fell asleep partway through the episode -- because of other things, not the show -- and woke up just in time to see the last 3 minutes.


Yes, Dev. Evidently on the beginning of his run away.


----------



## JimSpence

Who thinks that it will Sam that kills Shiloh?


----------



## Graymalkin

Really sloppy of Jason and Sam not to check Shiloh to make sure he's really dead. Or to immediately contact the authorities.


----------



## stellie93

They interrupted the show for Trump, so I didn't see them get Shiloh. Then after they rejoined it he was still free? You'd think Jason would recognize dead. 

It's annoying enough that they interrupt the show, but then they spend another 10 minutes while the news people tell you what he said.


----------



## Graymalkin

Next time, Jason, do a double tap. Then drive a stake through the heart. Then go into orbit and nuke him from there.


----------



## AntiPC

stellie93 said:


> They interrupted the show for Trump


My wife feels this is grounds for impeachment.


----------



## JimSpence

Yes, ABC needs to be impeached.!! 

I'll catch the middle on HULU.

That fight between Jason and Shiloh was awful.


----------



## Graymalkin

Apparently all it took was a flare gunshot to the back and the murky waters of Lake Ontario. And since we've seen the corpse, we know he's dead.

Of course, he has a good twin, David Henry Archer, aka Shenandoah, who will pop up at some point in the future. While Shennie will be generally good, he will be seeking revenge against Sam and Jason.


----------



## JimSpence

So, who is the new nurse? 
She seems very interested in Franco.


----------



## Graymalkin

I thought the new nurse was even more interested in Sam. I'm guessing a DOD Trust member, who's now out for revenge for Shiloh's death.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Of course, he has a good twin, David Henry Archer, aka Shenandoah, who will pop up at some point in the future. While Shennie will be generally good, he will be seeking revenge against Sam and Jason.


Pittsburg?

(Battle of Shiloh was also known as the Battle of Pittsburg Landing)


----------



## Graymalkin

OK, Carly’s baby has arrived. And there’s no evil twin to be lost. But will the baby “die in surgery” and end up in a Cassadine’s hands?


----------



## stellie93

Tad! From All My Children years ago. Has he been on another soap?


----------



## Graymalkin

stellie93 said:


> Tad! From All My Children years ago. Has he been on another soap?


I knew he looked familiar! He was most recently Dr. Simon Neville on Y&R, but was written out about 3 years ago.


----------



## Graymalkin

So now we have an evil life coach after Alexis and an evil nurse after Sam. What are those about?


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> So now we have an evil life coach after Alexis and an evil nurse after Sam. What are those about?


They keep dragging up the guy Alexis killed. Sister? BTW, our life coach didn't actually drink that muck.


----------



## Graymalkin

TonyD79 said:


> They keep dragging up the guy Alexis killed. Sister? BTW, our life coach didn't actually drink that muck.


It was fairly obvious that she didn't drink it.


----------



## Graymalkin

I'm also waiting to see what ulterior motives Dustin has. Because, as Boromir would say, no one simply walks into Port Charles.


----------



## JimSpence

Well, it looks like the the pile of **** is building above Port Charles. How long before it hits the fan?


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> They interrupted the show for Trump, so I didn't see them get Shiloh. Then after they rejoined it he was still free? You'd think Jason would recognize dead.
> 
> It's annoying enough that they interrupt the show, but then they spend another 10 minutes while the news people tell you what he said.


Hulu is your friend Stellie, this is why I have the ad free sub to Hulu.


----------



## Johncv

Graymalkin said:


> So now we have an evil life coach after Alexis and an evil nurse after Sam. What are those about?


I think evil life coach is Alexis long loss daughter.


----------



## stellie93

Does she have ANOTHER long lost daughter? Of course she does.


----------



## JimSpence

Well, the first load has hit the fan.  
The first of many broken hearts has now been revealed.


----------



## Graymalkin

I’m on a cruise this week, so I’m behind. Whose heart got broken?


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> I'm on a cruise this week, so I'm behind. Whose heart got broken?


Nina.


----------



## Graymalkin

Nina found out about Sasha?


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Nina found out about Sasha?


Speak now or forever hold your piece. Lulu spoke. (She overheard Sasha and Leisl in the ladies room the night before.

Today's broken heart was Charlotte who found out why the wedding was off.


----------



## Graymalkin

So is Charlotte mad at Valentin for his deception or at Lulu for spilling the beans?


----------



## Graymalkin

And did Sasha leave Port Charles, thereby breaking Michael’s heart?


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> So is Charlotte mad at Valentin for his deception or at Lulu for spilling the beans?


So far she has just been mad at Sasha.

Nina is mad at Valentin, Sasha, her aunt and Lulu. She is hanging out with Jax.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> And did Sasha leave Port Charles, thereby breaking Michael's heart?


She and Michael went out of town and he convinced her to go back. She went to Windermere and that is how Charlotte found out.

You picked a busy week to go in a cruise.


----------



## Crobinzine

Regarding "Drew", this is a computer simulation or program walking around in Francos body. If they use the logic that he is really "Drew" in Franco's body and Franco no longer exists, that would mean that Drew was really "Jason" because he had Jasons memories. No. They both have copies or facsimiles of memories.


----------



## TonyD79

Crobinzine said:


> Regarding "Drew", this is a computer simulation or program walking around in Francos body. If they use the logic that he is really "Drew" in Franco's body and Franco no longer exists, that would mean that Drew was really "Jason" because he had Jasons memories. No. They both have copies or facsimiles of memories.


There is no way he is Drew. Wouldn't fly because there is another Drew. So, he wouldn't have rights to, say, Drew's inheritance. But, if all they have to prove is competence, they can prove that. The question comes down to who "owns" the body. The Drew persona or the Franco one who told Cam he wanted to come back. In this case, I side with Franco because he stated what he wanted prior to becoming Drew.


----------



## Crobinzine

Oooh, that Nelle, she's not getting out of jail (GH Two Scoops Commentary for October 21, 2019) | Soap Central


----------



## stellie93

So far Sasha has kept Valentin out of it. But Nina is charging her for impersonation or something, so we'll see what she does. You missed a pretty good week.


----------



## Graymalkin

Oh, I’m all caught up.


----------



## TonyD79

Woo hoo! Skip for today’s show!


----------



## TonyD79

TonyD79 said:


> Woo hoo! Skip for today's show!


 Not today though. Teasers.


----------



## TonyD79

And skip is back today but took several hours.


----------



## stellie93

Skip????


----------



## ke3ju

stellie93 said:


> Skip????


Commercial Skip with either Green Skip Button, Channel Up, or the Green D key.


----------



## ke3ju

ke3ju said:


> Commercial Skip with either Green Skip Button, Channel Up, or the Green D key.


Or Autoskip with the most recent updates.


----------



## stellie93

Oh--ok. I thought you were talking about something in the plot. Duh.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Oh--ok. I thought you were talking about something in the plot. Duh.


Skip was more exciting than the plot.


----------



## JimT48

TonyD79 said:


> Skip was more exciting than the plot.


How long after the recording ends is skip available?


----------



## TonyD79

Harold Thomson said:


> How long after the recording ends is skip available?


It's been varying. Mostly took a couple hours. Today less than an hour. Wonder if the skip monkeys are in different time zones. Definitely not the two minutes I see on prime time shows.


----------



## JimSpence

So Molly (lookin' fine BTW) finds her mother passed out on the couch and takes her to GH where a rash is found on her palm. I think that there will be some deaths related to that can of supplement. Julian will find some dead rats next to the dumpster.


----------



## Graymalkin

So was Michael supposed to be Jon Snow or some other Game of Thrones character?


----------



## Graymalkin

He's BAAAACK...

Remember Law #4 of SoapWorld: If someone "dies," but there's no body, they're not really dead.

Are we going to get a Sam-Cassandra smackdown? And will Ryan or Nelle get mixed up in it?


----------



## stellie93

Wow the new Nickolas looks a lot like the old one, only maybe a little younger. :up:


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Wow the new Nickolas looks a lot like the old one, only maybe a little younger. :up:


He is 6 years younger at 41


----------



## TonyD79

So. Nicholas sneaks into town. Has been involved with Cassandra. Disappears on Ava so she gets committed but he appears to Jax and Hayden. 

Quite a return.


----------



## Graymalkin

Did Jax and Hayden know all along that Nikolas was alive?


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Did Jax and Hayden know all along that Nikolas was alive?


Not from the look on Hayden's face. Unless she is just stunned that he showed up.


----------



## stellie93

What are Jax and Hayden up to? They can't be doing all this just to help Spencer. Why do they care so much who inherits Windemere?


----------



## Graymalkin

stellie93 said:


> What are Jax and Hayden up to? They can't be doing all this just to help Spencer. Why do they care so much who inherits Windemere?


Did you not see Nikolas is back? They're working with him.


----------



## stellie93

I thought the spot where they showed them with Nicholas at least Hayden looked surprised. (OK, not as surprised as Ava. ) So is he giving them a cut if he gets his inheritance back? And isn't everything his if he's still alive?


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I thought the spot where they showed them with Nicholas at least Hayden looked surprised. (OK, not as surprised as Ava. ) So is he giving them a cut if he gets his inheritance back? And isn't everything his if he's still alive?


It would seem if he is alive, then they don't need any codicil to any will.


----------



## Graymalkin

I'm all confused now.

And who's taking care of newborn Donna while Carly and Sonny and Jax and Joss and Dev have these extended chats? Avery?


----------



## TonyD79

They throw housekeeper and nanny names around every once in a while. We never see them but they have at least two females working in the house. Joss mentioned them when she was missing oscars watch.


----------



## JimSpence

And there's the dead rat!!!!


----------



## Graymalkin

Holy cow, it’s Tony Jones! Or at least his ghost.


----------



## stellie93

What's the deal with ghosts today? There was a guy talking to his dead father on Y&R too. And they think Ava is crazy!


----------



## Graymalkin

Cassandra Pierce is not dead because they’re not going to find her body. It might be a while before she’s back, though, and they can use a different actress because the explosion will have disfigured her so badly that extensive plastic surgery will be needed.


----------



## Graymalkin

Olivia Falconeri Quartermaine showed up tonight on NCIS’s latest episode (“No Vacancy”). She portrays the older woman in a relationship with Wilmer Valderrama’s character — and she has an adult son who’s a Special Forces Marine.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Cassandra Pierce is not dead because they're not going to find her body. It might be a while before she's back, though, and they can use a different actress because the explosion will have disfigured her so badly that extensive plastic surgery will be needed.


Pretty obvious she jumped before the bomb went off.


----------



## Graymalkin

They have to leave the door open for a new actress if Jessica Tuck isn't available the next time they want to bring Cassandra back. So she needs to be disfigured from the explosion whether she jumped overboard or not.

Or she has a twin sister who may or may not be evil.


----------



## JimSpence

Looks like we'll have to wait for Thursday's episode to find out what happened as the hearing is interrupting all networks.

My guide shows that the episode scheduled for Thursday is the same as what was shown for Wednesday. Check your to-do list.


----------



## Johncv

Anna looks like she went to the same plastic surgeon that Bobby went to.


----------



## JimSpence

IMHO, Anna looks significantly better than Bobby. 
How long before Sam gets out?


----------



## Graymalkin

JimSpence said:


> How long before Sam gets out?



Depends on whether Kelly Monaco has commitments outside the show or not. 

Looks like Dante won't be back for a long, long time, because Ryan Paevey is Hallmark's hot new male lead.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Depends on whether Kelly Monaco has commitments outside the show or not.
> 
> Looks like Dante won't be back for a long, long time, because Ryan Paevey is Hallmark's hot new male lead.


Ryan Paevey (who I thought should have been cast as Shazam!) was Jay/Nathan.


----------



## Graymalkin

Ack. You are correct, sir. I could never tell them apart.

Nathan's definitely dead, so Hallmark can have him as long as they want.

I don't know why Dominic Zamprogna left, or if he'll return.


----------



## TonyD79

I don’t see that he is working on anything either.


----------



## Graymalkin

Haven’t seen much of Willow, Sasha, or Michael lately.


----------



## aadam101

Does anyone know where I can find this show on usenet or torrent sites? I used to get it from a torrent site but they no longer upload it.


----------



## JimSpence

Hulu carries recent episodes of GH.


----------



## Johncv

Graymalkin said:


> Nathan's definitely dead, so Hallmark can have him as long as they want.


Really? This is Port Chuck, there may be no body in the casket.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> Really? This is Port Chuck, there may be no body in the casket.


Or he can come back as his long lost twin cousin cloned by an evil doctor (his mom?) with the memories of his not-sister.


----------



## Johncv

Disney+  Note the hat is gone in yesterday's episode, maybe they all got hungry and ate it.


----------



## Johncv

Dev just break down under the under the interrogation of two teenagers. Cat out of the bag now. Jason is going to be so piss.


----------



## Graymalkin

Hayden spoiler:



Spoiler



Rebecca Budig, who plays Hayden, is outta there indefinitely. So Finn's going to be a single parent to Violet, although Anna obviously will help out.


----------



## Johncv

Graymalkin said:


> Hayden spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Budig, who plays Hayden, is outta there indefinitely. So Finn's going to be a single parent to Violet, although Anna obviously will help out.


Why is she leaving? It look like they had a whole story arc planed with Nick, Jacks, and Laura, around the codicil.


----------



## Graymalkin

Johncv said:


> Why is she leaving? It look like they had a whole story arc planed with Nick, Jacks, and Laura, around the codicil.


No explanation has been given. I'm guessing the actress and producers couldn't come to terms on a longer contract.


----------



## Graymalkin

I was skimming channels and ran across a Christmas movie, "A Royal Christmas Ball," on ION. It starred _two_ GH actors: Ingo "Jax" Rademacher and Haley "Molly" Pullos!


----------



## stellie93

I haven't seen GH since Wed. Has it been on? Did I miss anything?


----------



## Graymalkin

It was broadcast Thursday but not on Friday.

Alexis discovered why Kendra wants her dead, but Kendra snuck up on her and knocked her out. Both Julian and Neil know it was Kendra with the poison.

Sonny brought Mike home for Thanksgiving, but Mike had a meltdown.

Finn found Hayden’s farewell note. So now he and Anna will be raising Violet.

Julian cut the brake cable in Brad’s car, but Lucas was able to go home and confront Brad, which of course means Lucas and not Brad will be driving that car into a tree. Wiley is safe because Michael took him to the Corinthos house for Thanksgiving.

Peter, Maxie, and Andre are all at Anna’s, so Peter now knows Franco is going to have the memory wipe.


----------



## stellie93

Weird they would have all that happen on Thanksgiving. I thought it would be a rerun. Thanks for the info.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Weird they would have all that happen on Thanksgiving. I thought it would be a rerun. Thanks for the info.


Usually on thanksgiving, they have the quartermaine pizza episode. They didn't have it this year.


----------



## Graymalkin

Earlier in the week, Michael was talking to someone (I think Sasha) and he hinted that Thanksgiving dinner at the Quartermaine was eventful. I don't recall pizza being mentioned, though. But my memory ain't what it used to be.


----------



## TonyD79

I really though they were going to do it with the return of Brook Lynne.


----------



## Graymalkin

Thanksgiving isn't over yet in GH World. We'll see what happens today.


----------



## Graymalkin

It’s Thanksgiving at the Quartermaines in today’s (Monday) episode.


----------



## JKR123

TonyD79 said:


> I really though they were going to do it with the return of Brook Lynne.


Can someone remind me whose daughter Brook Lynne is? Thanks


----------



## Graymalkin

JKR123 said:


> Can someone remind me whose daughter Brook Lynne is? Thanks


She's Ned's daughter with Lois Cerullo. A brief history here.


----------



## stellie93

I don't remember that Brook Lynne was such a nasty little girl. Another Tracey? I'd say that insults Tracey.


----------



## JimSpence

So, Kendra's airbag did deploy, but she still hit the windshield.
The airbags in Brad and Lucas's car didn't deploy.
Not a very good advertisement for airbags?


----------



## stellie93

That accident was so weird--they kept saying something about "the other car" but yet instead of going over there, they checked the dead murderer for vitals again and again. Then at the hospital they said something about how long it took to get to Lucas. Why????


----------



## Graymalkin

The actress playing Violet is seriously adorable.

Also, don't break up Chase and Willow. They're also seriously adorable.

Cameo spoiler:


Spoiler



Wasn't expecting Griffin to show up. Was he a neurologist? I've forgotten.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> That accident was so weird--they kept saying something about "the other car" but yet instead of going over there, they checked the dead murderer for vitals again and again. Then at the hospital they said something about how long it took to get to Lucas. Why????


They didn't show it well but it seemed to take Julian some effort to get to the car the first time. It was down a hill in the trees. After that, didn't seem to take much.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> The actress playing Violet is seriously adorable.
> 
> Also, don't break up Chase and Willow. They're also seriously adorable.
> 
> Cameo spoiler:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't expecting Griffin to show up. Was he a neurologist? I've forgotten.


Yes. He was the replacement for Patrick when he joined the staff. That's why Carly mentioned Patrick as well.

I did t spoiler it as it already happened in the show.


----------



## JimSpence

So, Franco is awake. Who will he be?

The portrait of Helena has gone up in smoke or has it?


----------



## Graymalkin

Nice to have Franco back for the holidays.


----------



## TonyD79

Ava burned a copy of the portrait or she removed the codicil before burning it. 

Will another shoe drop on Franco? Some of his old habits back or he has some of Drew’s memories?


----------



## JimSpence

Dang! Preempted again!


----------



## JimSpence

It seems there is no longer any interest in GH.


----------



## Graymalkin

How did Nelle get permission to wander the halls of GH in a wheelchair?


----------



## stellie93

Is the codicil in the portrait an actual legal document, or just a clue as to where the codicil might be? I finally understand why Nik doesn't just inherit like he did before. I thought Valentin was just the last resort after Nik was dead, not the first beneficiary. Why would everything be left to a kid who had been disowned?


----------



## Graymalkin

Because Cassadines are all crazy as loons.


----------



## Snappa77

Okay just binged a few weeks worth of GH.

Some questions and observations:

How come no one attended Sam's trial? None of her siblings, Carly, Sonny, Monica, Curtis, Michael, Alexis, Julian and Even Spinelli bounced outta there. Just Jason was there for her. 


Violet is probably the most adorable kid on tv ever. But what's up with all these new GH kids being blonde? Every single new kid on this show is very aryan. LoL. Despite having 2 very NON blonde parents. 

This new Nikolas gotta go. He is cocky and arrogant but is an EXTREMELY bumbling idiot. He has no clue what he is doing and the actor isn't good at all. Wish the old Nikolas actor would get his life together. Sigh.

Franco is going to have some side effect right? GH (and soap opera history in general) demands it. I'm hoping a hybird Franco/Drew.

Is Trina related to the Ashfords? (The online DNA testing storyline) Anyone know her backstory? 

So happy Nelle is back. She is wickedly fun. I cannot stand Brad and cant wait for his world to come crash down. Pun intended. Did she marry Shiloh?? Hmmm.

Are they gonna break up Michael and Sasha for Willow? Hope not. Chase and Willow are goofy cute together. And Sasha and Michael could easily be one of those longterm couples like Sonny/Carly and Jason/Sam. 

Am I the only one rooting for Valentin? I really like the character. But I do wanna see the ruthless streak that frightened Helena come out once in awhile. The Cassandra BOOM was a great start. 

Is there an unspoken GH rule that requires the writers to have Monica mention that it is her house at last once a month?? She is annoying AF with that. Also what kind of grandmother is she that she tries to stop her grandkids stepdad from coming back just so she can selfishly go on a memory lane trip with 'Drew'? Also regardless of his memories she invites him to Thanksgiving with not givong AF or a care about Jason or Michael who were both affected GREATLY by Franco. Smh.

The Mike storyline is heartbreaking. And being told properly and not rushed. Props to all involved. Writers and actors. Especially Mike. 

Ava and Nina has the potential of a Lex Luthor and the Joker teamup. Looking forward to that. Love Ava! (But it took me awhile to get over her killing Connie who was my favorite). And this new Nina grew on me.

Impeachment pre emptions are killing me. And on demand with Spectrum is HORRIBLE.

Looking forward to mid January when storylines start picking up.


----------



## Graymalkin

I agree that it should be Michael-Sasha and Willow-Chase. The Michael-Willow thing should end once it’s discovered that Wiley is actually Jonah, which will elate Michael but crush Willow.


----------



## stellie93

Agree about Nik. Also the 2 couples should stay as is. Brad can go.

Also waiting for the other shoe to drop on the Franco thing. 

The good thing about soaps is that at least there are new episodes these last 3 weeks of the year when eveything else is reruns. :up:


----------



## Graymalkin

I really would prefer for Franco to be funny Franco and not serial killer Franco again. But they didn’t answer the question of where his memories went when his brain was overwritten with Drew’s memories.


----------



## mde8965

New to this thread. But watch GH daily... Was addicted from 1979-1994ish (Miko Cassidine controlling the weather was the end for me). Then started watching again in 2017
1) I am glad Hayden had a contract dispute or whatever and is gone. Even though I think Finn and Ana is a strange couple, I don't care for the Hayden character at all. When I quit watching GH in the 90's...Ana and Duke Lavery were a thing. I HATED Duke!!!
2) The sexual tension between Joslyn and Dev is palpable, but that story line never progresses. Definitely would "complicate" things...
3) I wish Cam and Trina would get together. I like Trina the most of all the GH teens. Cam is still secretly hoping he and Joselyn will end up together. Am I the only one that never wants to hear Joselyn mention Oscar again? I cannot tell you how many times of yelled at Joselyn to get over it already!
4) I cannot stand Charlotte. Spoiled little brat...
5) I want Franco to stay Franco and not have Drew memories or regress to the psychopath he once was. Franco deserves some happiness. I want him, Elizabeth and the three boys to be happy for a while.
6) The Mike story line is played out. Sonny has cried dozens of times now over this. Time to end that story line already and move on.
7) I fear Nell is going to get loose and kidnap Wiley
8) This story line with Nina and her waffling back and forth about weather she loves or hates Valentin and wants to take him down or make a family. I hope she takes him down. I can definitely see Nina and Jax together. I remember back to the nurses' ball last year (2018?) when Nina saw Jax for the first time and she lit up like he was her dream guy.
9) The new Nicholas sucks. Nothing like the original (acts so out of character). I hope they keep the character, but wake up and make him more like the original. And for the love of God get a better actor.
10) Why do they have to make Commissioner Ashford such a B-word? Even when she questions somebody she is super antagonistical.
11) The whole story line with Sam going to jail. So unbelievable. Nobody is the real world would have ever had convicted her under the circumstances. Just because Jason was "capable" of handling himself. Shiloh was about to kill him with that hook thing for crying out loud...
12) Agree wholeheartedly that Chase-Willow, Michael-Sasha is the way it should stay.
13) I am not happy that Julian has regressed to being a thug. But OMG I am glad Kim is gone. I fast forwarded the show every time her and Drew/Franco were getting kissy-face... I wanted Elizabeth to kick her butt! When she slapped Kim I clapped my hands.
14) I cannot wait for the big secret with Wiley to finally come out. I wonder if they will either kill off the Brad character or just have him leave town?
15) When I first started watching GH again, I was thinking that Sonny has a kid with just about every woman in town.
16) Can't wait to find out how Ava ends up using this Codicil to her own advantage.
17) Agreed, Violet is such a cute little girl.
18) Drew, the real Drew, will be back.


----------



## Graymalkin

Oh, Drew will be back. So will Morgan. No body? Not dead.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Oh, Drew will be back. So will Morgan. No body? Not dead.


Drew's face undergoes shock from the crash and reverts to its original form. Steve Burton gets dual role.


----------



## Graymalkin

Or they get someone other than Billy Miller or Steve Burton to play Drew.


----------



## mde8965

I was hoping real bad for weeks that Peter would just come clean with Maxie instead of letting himself get blackmailed by Shiloh and then trying to kill him, Dr. Maddox and Franco. Anna is going to bust him how and Maxie, once again will be devastated. Too bad...

And is it me or the actress that plays Sam, the way she talks and the looks she gets on her face seem like she belongs in adult films.


----------



## Graymalkin

mde8965 said:


> And is it me or the actress that plays Sam, the way she talks and the looks she gets on her face seem like she belongs in adult films.




Well, she was a Playboy Playmate of the Month (April 1997), appeared in a number of Playboy Special Edition publications in the 1990s, and voted Maxim's sexiest cover model in the 2000s, so...


----------



## mde8965

Graymalkin said:


> Well, she was a Playboy Playmate of the Month (April 1997), appeared in a number of Playboy Special Edition publications in the 1990s, and voted Maxim's sexiest cover model in the 2000s, so...


I had no idea about all of that. But I have to say, every time I see her on the show now she will be striking a pose in my [cough] dirty mind


----------



## Graymalkin

Tracy Quartermaine pops in for a cameo in today's (Monday Dec 23) Christmas episode!

Monica's annual reading of "The Night Before Christmas" to the hospital kids gathers the most GH actors in one place since the Nurses' Ball.

And it looks like we'll be reenacting Dickens' "A Christmas Carol," with Finn as Scrooge. This ought to be fun.


----------



## stellie93

Good episode. Nice to see Tracey. I don't usually like stuff like this, but it was well done. The story seemed a little over the heads of the little kids, though.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Good episode. Nice to see Tracey. I don't usually like stuff like this, but it was well done. The story seemed a little over the heads of the little kids, though.


I was thinking the same thing. I was introduced to A Christmas Carol via Mister Magoo. Easier to digest. Since abc is Disney, maybe they should have read a Mickey Mouse version.


----------



## TonyD79

Did they show this out of order? Tracy surprised everyone Thursday yet she was already with them at the hospital. Guess the impeachment really messed up the schedule.


----------



## stellie93

I'm not liking Brooklynn. She can just go back on the road.


----------



## Graymalkin

Yeah, Brook Lynn is super-annoying. So is Cousin Gladys (although they did soften her a little bit with those voicemails from her departed husband).

Sam is home! Yay!


----------



## stellie93

Is Tracy back for a while? I had thought it was just a cameo appearance for Christmas, but she's sticking her nose in ELQ. Hope so, I love Tracy. :up:


----------



## Snappa77

Hope Tracey is back full time. 

I'm 5 minutes into Fridays episode (Dec. 27th) and Monica is already starting with that "my house" s#!t.

Does Julian ever acknowledge his son with Olivia and his grandchildren from Sam? Only Wiley seems to be the focus with the writers when it comes to his character. 

And has Sam ever even mentioned Leo or done a scene with him at all? They only mention her kids being at the Quartermaines from time to time but I can't recall her having ANYTHING to do with her little brother. Ever.

And things like that seems to happen ALOT with Sam's character.


----------



## Graymalkin

Yes, Julian is aware of Leo and his grandchildren from Sam. But Sam still doesn't want anything to do with him. Olivia has softened up a bit and lets him see Leo occasionally.

Sam's main focus is Jason. She pays as much on-screen attention to her kids that Carly and Sonny pay to Donna and Avery -- that is, virtually none. We don't see much of Rocco and Baby James, either. Right now, it's Violet front and center -- and I'm OK with that. She's a remarkable little actor.

So far as anyone has reported, Tracy is back just for the holidays. She obviously is going to make a play for ELQ.


----------



## TonyD79

I’m seeing longer than the holidays for a Q storyline. But no word on permanent or not. She had retired from acting completely.


----------



## stellie93

Poor Sam--it's hard to keep up with all your relations when you're related to almost every character on the show one way or the other.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Poor Sam--it's hard to keep up with all your relations when you're related to almost every character on the show one way or the other.


I think she is her own cousin.


----------



## Snappa77

I know that Sonny and his rivals all like to sleep with the same women...

(Jax - Brenda/Carly/Sam/Connie/Alexis)

(Julian - Olivia/Alexis)

(Ric - Alexis/Reese/Sam/Claudia)

(A.J. - Carly/Hannah)

But him and Jason? Carly, Sam, Brenda and ?

Is Elizabeth and Robin the only ones Sonny hasn't slept with?


----------



## Graymalkin

How did Sonny wind up in bed with Ava, anyway?

Has Sonny ever slept with Laura, Lulu, Monica, Tracy, Brook Lynn, Sasha, Willow, Jordan, Kim, Hayden, or Molly?


----------



## Graymalkin

Repeat episode today, college football bowl tomorrow. Back on Thursday.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> How did Sonny wind up in bed with Ava, anyway?
> 
> Has Sonny ever slept with Laura, Lulu, Monica, Tracy, Brook Lynn, Sasha, Willow, Jordan, Kim, Hayden, or Molly?


Grief sex at the Quartermaine crypt after sonny killed AJ.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Repeat episode today, college football bowl tomorrow. Back on Thursday.


And surprisingly the preview of the next episode actually dropped real information.



Spoiler



Carly is going to tell Sonny that Nicholas is alive.


----------



## Snappa77

Graymalkin said:


> How did Sonny wind up in bed with Ava, anyway?
> 
> Has Sonny ever slept with Laura, Lulu, Monica, Tracy, Brook Lynn, Sasha, Willow, Jordan, Kim, Hayden, or Molly?


Actually I wanna know too about Ava. I assumed for a long time Avery was Morgan's kid. When/How did those two get together?

As for the others... I was talking about ppl that Jason has been with though technically Sonny has been with Kim (old Carly) and Molly is his niece. But... Sasha, Willow, Jordan and Hayden...time will tell.


----------



## TonyD79

Snappa77 said:


> Actually I wanna know too about Ava. I assumed for a long time Avery was Morgan's kid. When/How did those two get together?
> 
> As for the others... I was talking about ppl that Jason has been with though technically Sonny has been with Kim (old Carly) and Molly is his niece. But... Sasha, Willow, Jordan and Hayden...time will tell.


Standard hate sex scenario. In the Quartermaine crypt after AJ's funeral. They snarked at each other then fell into each other's arms and elsewhere.


----------



## stellie93

They were kind of suggesting he would sleep with that DA girl too.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> They were kind of suggesting he would sleep with that DA girl too.


Sonny's favorite line is "say hello to my little friend."


----------



## JimSpence

The one that will get hurt the most will be Charlotte.


----------



## Graymalkin

Just remember — Ava’s not truly dead unless they find her body.


----------



## Snappa77

Why isn't Maxie and Peter at the wedding?

They are close to the Nina(Maxie) and Valentin(Peter).

Nina was clearly super late so everyone who should have been there was there already.

Another oversight by the writers?


----------



## Graymalkin

That’s a clear oversight by the writers. Maxie, Peter, and Baby James ought to be there.


----------



## stellie93

My recording cut out as Nina was brushing her hair--did anything happen in the last minute or 2? Did we see Ava go over the balcony or are we just assuming? 

I remember a long time ago some blonde who was dating Nik was thrown over and "died." At the time I was busy and didn't watch for a few months. When I turned it back on, there she was--perfectly healthy.


----------



## Graymalkin

Yes, Valentin shoved Ava over the parapet.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> My recording cut out as Nina was brushing her hair--did anything happen in the last minute or 2? Did we see Ava go over the balcony or are we just assuming?
> 
> I remember a long time ago some blonde who was dating Nik was thrown over and "died." At the time I was busy and didn't watch for a few months. When I turned it back on, there she was--perfectly healthy.


A few have gone over that parapet and survived. Including Brad, if memory serves.


----------



## Graymalkin

The scriptwriters didn't forget about Maxie and Peter -- they showed up late at the wedding in today's (Jan 3) episode.

The Michael-Sasha and Chase-Willow friendship is adorable. Please don't turn that into a tawdry love quadrangle.

Quite the dramatic entrance there at the end! Definitely need to tune in on Monday.


----------



## TonyD79

Duh duh dum.


----------



## TonyD79

It’s driving me nuts. New Nicolas and Peter are too much alike in their speech patterns.


----------



## mde8965

With that entrance to the wedding by Nicholas and Ava next week should be a good one.

Did Charlotte see Valentin shove Ava? I wonder if she will wonder after it comes out what happened to Ava.

I know they are looking for the surrogate mom (name escapes me) that birthed Charlotte. I wonder if eventually it will come out that Valentin really isn’t the dad.

I was happy to see Sasha and Nina civil the other day. I keep thinking that by some supreme twist of fate Sasha is going to turn out to really be Nina’s daughter.

this thing with Sam, Jason and the parole officer is ridiculous beyond belief. The fact that Jason and Sam have a child together would preclude the terms of parole forbidding Sam from Seeing Jason. The whole thing angers me and I could just care less about that story line because it’s so far fetched.


----------



## Graymalkin

Charlotte’s surrogate was Claudette IIRC.


----------



## stellie93

Awesome episode. So she fell out of a 3rd story balcony and he just caught her????

I hope it's not going to be Jax and Nina. 

So what is gained by Nik marrying Ava? Was that a condition for giving him the codicil? I loved Laura's speech. Such a good actress. :up:

And Valentin isn't a Cassidine? I love that.

And finally, as the only Spencer fan here, I hope he's coming back.


----------



## Graymalkin

A little Spencer goes a loooong way. But he should show up from time to time. This would be one of those times.

Obviously Ava coerced Nikolas into marrying her in exchange for the codicil.

So is Cameron interested in Josslyn or not?


----------



## JimSpence

Just did some binge watching of "The Glades" and it seems that Coby Ryan McLaughlin (Shiloh) played a Doctor. Played it sneaky too!


----------



## mde8965

Graymalkin said:


> A little Spencer goes a loooong way. But he should show up from time to time. This would be one of those times.
> 
> Obviously Ava coerced Nikolas into marrying her in exchange for the codicil.
> 
> So is Cameron interested in Josslyn or not?


ha, yeah Cameron has been crushing on Joselyn for 2 years now. But I don't think it's in the cards for them to be together. Right now Joselyn is distracted with Dev. And we know Dev likes her, but he doesn't want to screw up his relationship with Sonny and his "place" in their family. So I think Joselyn will always be forbidden fruit to Dev.


----------



## stellie93

I was wondering if maybe Dev is gay. Maybe he's crushing on Cam.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I was wondering if maybe Dev is gay. Maybe he's crushing on Cam.


That's the vibe I get. And he came to America to escape gay persecution.


----------



## JimSpence

Wow! Just how much more convoluted can this show get?
And then they throw in another winkle with a truck hijacking.
Is the wedding valid with no witnesses.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Wow! Just how much more convoluted can this show get?
> And then they throw in another winkle with a truck hijacking.
> Is the wedding valid with no witnesses.


New York requires one witness minimum. 18 or older.

Some notices say states require it be someone other than the officiant. I cannot find such for New York. So, the officiant may count?


----------



## Graymalkin

It's Soap World, so it counts.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> It's Soap World, so it counts.


Or it doesn't and it winds up being an issue.


----------



## Snappa77

It might be possible that someone is gonna plant something on Sonny's coffee truck so he gets in trouble when found by Ashford and company. And we all know how great they shown her at police work this past year . 

Valentin made a great point about the hypocrisy of them NOT arresting Nikolas. 

Can't Sam and Jason just get married to get around this parole thing? And isn't there a ton of ppl in Port Charles that are convicted felons? Including Carly?


----------



## Graymalkin

You know what this show didn't need? A Lulu-Brook Lynn-Dustin triangle.

But given that (1) Lulu was happy with Dustin and (2) Lulu and Brook Lynn hate each other, it was inevitable.


----------



## JimSpence

Will Brook Lynn's manager survive?


----------



## Graymalkin

How the heck did *she* get out of prison? And her “marriage” smells like just another grift to me.

I guess Ryan Chamberlain will be out on parole any day now...


----------



## Johncv

The actor who plays Nik, I never seen his face in the drop down of actors at the start of the show, so is he only part time?


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> The actor who plays Nik, I never seen his face in the drop down of actors at the start of the show, so is he only part time?


They use the faces when they appear on the show that day. Check for it tomorrow according to the preview.


----------



## mde8965

So it appears they have written off Alexis’ boyfriend or is this going to be an ongoing thing with those two.

I agree that I hate that Dustin and Brook Lyn have history. I want LuLu to have a good relationship for a change. 

I just wish Tracey would disappear again. And I don’t understand why they are having Laura do an about face on the Waterfront revitalization.

Seriously with Nell at the Shiloh memorial??? She’s just magically running free without a cop shaperone? I guess that means she owns the shares of ELQ that Oscar willed to Shiloh?

I’m worried about that video of Drew/Franco Elizabeth has on her phone. Wondering if when Franco looks at it he will start having some Drew memories.

Looks like things are closing in on Peter from all sides. Curious about Spinelli’s possible return...


----------



## Graymalkin

Sorry, GH, but you simply cannot release Nelle from prison without a reason better than being victimized by Ryan Chamberlain.

Also, Nelle has absolutely no standing whatsoever where Wiley is concerned. Although she probably can make this play for Oscar’s ELQ shares.


----------



## Snappa77

Graymalkin said:


> Also, Nelle has absolutely no standing whatsoever where Wiley is concerned. Although she probably can make this play for Oscar's ELQ shares.


True. Cause Wiley is dead. The child that Brad & Lucas are raising real name is Jonah.

And [Maury voice] she IS Jonah's mother sooooo she does have standing. To both Wiley/Jonah's ELQ shares and Oscars.

$#!T is gonna hit the fan when Nelle finally drops THAT bomb on Michael (and Carly). And hopefully we'll finally be rid of that worm Brad.

Can't wait till Nelle and Ava reunite! The show is better when they have good villains. Especially now that Cassandra (who was shaping up to be the new Helena) is temporarily dead (no body=no death) and Obrect has been reduced to a part time Jax flirting, full time Aunty/Grandma shell of her former self.

I thought Tracy was back to being... well being Tracy... but this backstory of helping Luke killed that. And BrookLynn is more brat than villian.

I ffwd thru the Alexis and fake Dr. Phil's scenes. He is boring as hell. Their ENTIRE storyline is zzzzzzz.

How is Nikolas reclaiming the Cassadine estate and fortune without access to the codicil(sp?)? If Ava is holding onto it how can it be used? Valentine's Southern "Tad/Ted from Pine Valley" lawyer should have destroyed that claim already.

Quick question... Did they do a complete redesign of the room they use for the Quartermane house? Or is that supposed to be just a different area entirely? Or maybe someone else's house?


----------



## TonyD79

Redesign. Brooklyn complained about it when she arrived.


----------



## Graymalkin

All Michael has to point out is that Nelle knowingly passed Jonah over to Brad and Lucas to make everyone think Jonah was dead, and no reasonable judge would ever giver her visitation, much less custody.

But this is Soap World, where normal rules of jurisprudence and physics do not apply.


----------



## TonyD79

And babies get passed around like a collection plate on a Sunday morning.


----------



## Snappa77

While Lulu was going in on Nikolas about Charlotte all I could think about is how could she not have told her daughter about her uncle. Charlotte didn't recognize Nikolas. Neither Lulu nor Laura spoke of him or even showed her a picture??

Does she know what Lucky looks like? Or if he exists?


----------



## TonyD79

Snappa77 said:


> While Lulu was going in on Nikolas about Charlotte all I could think about is how could she not have told her daughter about her uncle. Charlotte didn't recognize Nikolas. Neither Lulu nor Laura spoke of him or even showed her a picture??
> 
> Does she know what Lucky looks like? Or if he exists?


Does he?


----------



## stellie93

I confess I had totally forgotten that Tracey left with Luke or that they were ever together. It's coming back to me now, but that was definitely an odd couple.


----------



## Johncv

So, did the actor who plays Lucas leave the show?


----------



## Graymalkin

Johncv said:


> So, did the actor who plays Lucas leave the show?


I can't find anything about Lucas in the soap gossip sites - but they say BRAD is leaving the show soon. So I'm guessing Nelle will succeed in kidnapping Wiley/Jonah and disappearing with him.


----------



## TonyD79

Carnes has been pretty much part time for years. Not sure what he does in the times he is off but they are pretty liberal with his time off. His IMDb shows recent movies (that I’ve never heard of).


----------



## stellie93

If Nelle will leave she can take anyone she wants. I just want her gone. So sick of her lately.


----------



## Graymalkin

Given that Jonah has to disappear for 5-10 years and then come back as an angry 20-year-old seeking vengeance against Michael, it's more than likely that Nelle will kidnap him and go on the run.


----------



## TonyD79

Or just go to France for a year and change completely. I hardly recognized Spencer.


----------



## Graymalkin

Teenagers are like that.


----------



## mde8965

Impeachment, impeachment , impeachment. I HATE watching GH on demand.


----------



## Graymalkin

This is why I’ve stocked up on old episodes of magnum, p.i. (TOS).


----------



## TonyD79

mde8965 said:


> Impeachment, impeachment , impeachment. I HATE watching GH on demand.


They will just push the show out. No episode today.


----------



## JimSpence

When will we see new episodes?

Just saw Michael on the latest episode of Arrow!!!


----------



## Snappa77

Yup it's true! Michael Corrinthos/Quartermane did a guess spot on the most recent ep of Arrow. 

Was there no episode at all yesterday? On demand AND the ABC app didn't have the episode either.


----------



## TonyD79

No. There won’t be as long as the impeachment is on.


----------



## mde8965

Snappa77 said:


> Yup it's true! Michael Corrinthos/Quartermane did a guess spot on the most recent ep of Arrow.
> 
> Was there no episode at all yesterday? On demand AND the ABC app didn't have the episode either.


yeah those don't have yesterday's episode but it is on YouTube. The fact that the ABC app doesn't have it does that mean they will re-teleivise it and probably the rest of this week's episodes next week?


----------



## TonyD79

mde8965 said:


> yeah those don't have yesterday's episode but it is on YouTube. The fact that the ABC app doesn't have it does that mean they will re-teleivise it and probably the rest of this week's episodes next week?


Yes. They won't skip episodes.

The you tube episodes are recorded from Canadian tv. The one tagged with today's date is a rerun.


----------



## Snappa77

Well....wow.

Thoughts on who is making a move on Sonny?


----------



## Graymalkin

Based on what I see at ABC.com, no new episode of GH has aired in the US since Jan. 20. And now TiVo doesn't even show it in my "To Do" list until next Monday.

It's a good thing Hallmark Movies & Mysteries just started broadcasting the original "magnum, p.i." series in the original air date order. Four episodes a day from 3 p.m. to 7 p.m. Gives me something "new" to watch while the impeachment trial drags on.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Based on what I see at ABC.com, no new episode of GH has aired in the US since Jan. 20. And now TiVo doesn't even show it in my "To Do" list until next Monday.
> 
> It's a good thing Hallmark Movies & Mysteries just started broadcasting the original "magnum, p.i." series in the original air date order. Four episodes a day from 3 p.m. to 7 p.m. Gives me something "new" to watch while the impeachment trial drags on.


Hulu had an episode for Wednesday January 29. I watched it.

It is also on my abc app on my iPhone.


----------



## stellie93

There's an episode on ABC.com now. Obviously I've missed some stuff.


----------



## Graymalkin

Just watched the Jan. 29 episode on ABC.com.


----------



## TonyD79

Not seeing anything for today (30th).


----------



## TonyD79

Okay. Thursday episode showed up on Hulu late last night.


----------



## Snappa77

The repercussions of this is gonna be wild.

Nelle got custody ammunition against Michael when the reveal finally happens. 

Jax is definitely gonna use this against Sonny/Carly.

Traci might use it against Michael for ELQ.

Joss looks like she might have a puppy love crush on her teacher (Lulu's man).

Glady's son??! 

The calm and cool Jason looked like he was SEETHING. The payback on this...man oh man... something wicked this way comes.

Now about Laura... what the hell? She decides to go for a stroll during a shoot out??! Laura should have known better. This is "Luke&Laura" Laura. She isn't a stranger to this. It would make sense if someone like Monica did that cuz she isn't about that life...but Laura?!? C'mon man. Smh.

Looks like Brooklyn PD uses the same hiring firm as the PCPD. That Brooklyn detective probably graduated from the academy with Jordan. Sheesh they write these cops soooo inept. Like really?? 

Not sure if they are trying to make them seem tough or hard nosed but it comes of wrong. Loved it when Sasha laid into Chase. Thought that was funny as hell.


Any chance Gladys was behind this whole thing? Or just took advantage of the situation? Where did she take off to in the coffee warehouse anyways?

Gonna be an interesting February sweeps.


----------



## Graymalkin

They found a cute little girl to play Scout — but Violet is still the cutest by a country mile. And that Captain Marvel outfit!


----------



## Snappa77

Nikolas gotta do something about that damm facial hair. Shaggy from ScoobyDoo is groomed great compared to him.


----------



## mde8965

Snappa77 said:


> Looks like Brooklyn PD uses the same hiring firm as the PCPD. That Brooklyn detective probably graduated from the academy with Jordan. Sheesh they write these cops soooo inept. Like really??
> 
> Not sure if they are trying to make them seem tough or hard nosed but it comes of wrong. Loved it when Sasha laid into Chase. Thought that was funny as hell.


I really agree with this. Every time commissioner Ashford questions anyone there's just way too much forced contempt, antagonism, etc. Same thing with Chase. I liked the brief period that Roberts brother was commissioner. He was at least believable. And professional.

I still can't get over Sam being convicted of manslaughter or whatever on Shiloh. Never happen in real life.

I'm surprised at the extreme reaction of Finn toward Anna about Peter. Basically looking like he's ending their engagement. But hoping that wakes Anna up. With Jason, Sam, Robert, Spinelli and everyone working on taking him down Anna needs to get out in front of this and give up the evidence before she goes down too. Boy is Maxie going to be a mess when all this blows up.

This whole thing with Nell. I was so glad to get rid of her after she went to jail. I bet they will drag this out for months before she finally kidnaps Wiley and takes off and spills the beans about who Wiley really is. About the time that's all over and Nell is gone again they will probably have Ryan Chamerlain break out of jail and go on another murder spree. Enough already.

Lucas is awake? This should be interesting. I bet money he won't remember what Brad told him before the accident. And Julian is still up to his tricks trying to take out Brad. No need once the truth about Wiley comes out he's gone.

I just can't stand this new Nicolas. I almost hope Valentine gets rid of him. But his son has grown fast. He did not seem nearly as annoying as he used to be. I wonder if they will ever bring him back to Port Charles.

Notice we have not seen Elizabeth's youngest son in a long time. That boy has been on other programs. Guessing when and if they resurrect him it will be a different actor.

Where is Franco these days?

Willow is becoming a force these days. No longer a meek little lady she once was. I like her and Sasha a lot

Oh and back to Peter for a moment. When is Drew going to miraculously show up? Maybe when Peter is getting ready to go down... but most likely in a year or two after he's been forgotten. That's the GH way!


----------



## Snappa77

Does Jax forget his brother is a FREAKIN TERRORIST who among other things shot Robin, helped kill Alan Quartermaine, attempted murder of Nikolas, Jason, Sam and also the ENTIRE city of Port Charles. But he keeps pointing out to Carly that Sonny is the danger. Jerry is the danger. And Jax continuously lets him get away each and every time.


----------



## JimSpence

Wow! Was that Emma? Almost didn't recognize her!!! She's grown quite a bit since we last saw her.


----------



## Snappa77

Epiphany was on the new CBS show "Tommy". She was playing...welll...Epiphany as a social worker. LoL.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Wow! Was that Emma? Almost didn't recognize her!!! She's grown quite a bit since we last saw her.


Self-SORAS.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Wow! Was that Emma? Almost didn't recognize her!!! She's grown quite a bit since we last saw her.


Little kids turn into "teenagers" real fast in Port Chuck.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> Little kids turn into "teenagers" real fast in Port Chuck.


Except this was real. She did grow up.


----------



## Snappa77

Sam asks Jason to go on the run with her, Scout and Danny but did she forget he has a child with Elizabeth?? Who does that?
They continue to write her as self absorbed and selfish. BTW Wiley is her godson as well as her nephew (biological unlike Carly) but she has NEVER held him. 


Any chance it is Alexis who isn't a Cassadine? The DNA test was of Valentine and Alexis with the results being no match. Maybe it is "Natasha" who is lacking Cassadine blood.


----------



## JimSpence

Epiphany to the rescue.


----------



## stellie93

I'm really not feeling the Jax and Nina thing. 

How can Nell sell her stock when it isn't legally hers yet???


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I'm really not feeling the Jax and Nina thing.
> 
> How can Nell sell her stock when it isn't legally hers yet???


Soap opera laws. In real life, the stock would be put in escrow.


----------



## Graymalkin

Soap World does not adhere to reality. If it did, all of these characters would be suffering from PTSD and abusing opioids.


----------



## TonyD79

Oh. And in real life, it would be a slam dunk. The kid changed his will. Period. End of story.


----------



## Graymalkin

Also in real life, Nelle would still be in prison with a much longer sentence. Screwing with the Corinthoses and Quartermaines really ought to be very bad for your health.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Also in real life, Nelle would still be in prison with a much longer sentence. Screwing with the Corinthoses and Quartermaines really ought to be very bad for your health.


She may "commit suicide."


----------



## Snappa77

Graymalkin said:


> Also in real life, Nelle would still be in prison with a much longer sentence. Screwing with the Corinthoses and Quartermaines really ought to be very bad for your health.


Which made me so surprised Shiloh lasted as long as he did. He pissed off EVERY major family in Port Charles.

Corinthos
Quartermaine
Spencer
Cassadine
Jerome
Webber
Baldwin
Jones
Ashford
Faison

How the hell did he live as long as he had?


----------



## Graymalkin

I've noticed Molly and Kristina have been absent for quite a while. And we never see Danny, Aiden, Avery, Leo, or Donna. (I was going to add Scout, but she showed up in Sam's conversation with Finn.) Right now, it's just Charlotte, Violet, and Wiley.

Kids -- they're all upstairs with Chuck Cunningham.


----------



## Graymalkin

Of course, now that I've brought it up, Molly and TJ show up for a hot minute today (Feb. 18).

If Nelle kills Willow in order to kidnap Wiley, I will be really ticked off. I like Willow.


----------



## JimSpence

Maybe it will be the other way around! Willow will end up taking out Nelle. This could solve a few problems.


----------



## mde8965

What I think or hope is going to happen. Since Lucas finally remembered that Brad told him who Wiley really is, I’m thinking Lucas, Michael and everyone will B-line it over to Willow’s place guessing that’s where Nell was headed after crashing Lucas’s party. Hoping after a few tense moments nobody gets hurt except Nell. 

I would be really PO’d if anything happens to Willow (or Sasha for that matter)...


----------



## stellie93

HaHa. It's a soap, remember? No one goes to help with Wylie and they call away the cop who's there and could protect him. LOL


----------



## Graymalkin

Well, to be fair to Michael and the rest, they didn't realize that Nell knows that they know the truth and is preparing to flee with Jonah.

That was a well-staged fight between Nell and Willow. (Or their stunt staff.) Naturally, Jonah's crying would distract Willow long enough for Nell to finish her off. I'm just hoping Willow is unconscious and not dead.

Not really interested in the Cam-Dev-Joss triangle. And they better not be setting up Josh to have a crush on Dustin. We already did that storyline with Kristina and Parker.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> HaHa. It's a soap, remember? No one goes to help with Wylie and they call away the cop who's there and could protect him. LOL


And they set the whole thing up by NOT having Sasha tell Chase to bring Willow and Wylie. In real life, she'd tell chase to bring Wylie.


----------



## Snappa77

I'm REALLY starting to think the writers are winging it. No real long term planning. Just pulling stuff out their ..ahem.. assets. 

We are supposed to believe that Taggert has been in town for that dang long and this was the FIRST time he got around to seeing his kid?? 

They obviously ditched whatever plans they had with her and Stella and decided at the last second to make her Taggert's kid. But it was sooooo sloppy. They could have EASILY done a scene with them reuniting a couple of weeks ago and STILL pulled off this scene with Curtis and Cameron. 

The Wiley/Brad reveal was done well. Good job by Carly and Michael. You felt it when they were confronting Brad. The anger the pain the betrayel. All of it.

Ashford has a past with Cyrus. Hmmmm.
She might not be Trina's mother buuuuuuut are we sure he isn't TJ's father? Hmmmm.


----------



## Graymalkin

Glad to see Nell didn't get away with it and Willow wasn't killed. But judging from the teaser, Willow is going to take the news really, really badly.


----------



## TonyD79

Snappa77 said:


> I'm REALLY starting to think the writers are winging it. No real long term planning. Just pulling stuff out their ..ahem.. assets.
> 
> We are supposed to believe that Taggert has been in town for that dang long and this was the FIRST time he got around to seeing his kid??


Taggert was very single minded to the point of not paying attention to his family and friends when chasing Sonny way back when. Fits his character, actually.

They may have had to ditch another storyline because of actor availability. Vernee Watson (Stella) got a gig on Bob  Abishola.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Glad to see Nell didn't get away with it and Willow wasn't killed. But judging from the teaser, Willow is going to take the news really, really badly.


She will be just finding out her baby died. She would be devastated.


----------



## Graymalkin

I was implying that the news would be about Wiley’s true identity and what happened to her baby.


----------



## Graymalkin

Katelyn MacMullen is _killing_ it in her performance as Willow.

I really, really do not want to see an Elizabeth-Franco-Nikolas-Ava quadrangle. That's just... ugh.

I do want to see Nelle get put down permanently. Because the New York State legal system in GH is the worst.


----------



## Graymalkin

I would think that the false passports and airline tickets for a mother and son would be convincing evidence of Nelle’s true intentions. And Chase lets Nelle handle the evidence. 

God, are these people stupid.


----------



## mde8965

Graymalkin said:


> I would think that the false passports and airline tickets for a mother and son would be convincing evidence of Nelle's true intentions. And Chase lets Nelle handle the evidence.
> 
> God, are these people stupid.


Exactly. Not to mention that collage she made that doesn't prove anything but goes along with the passports and plane tickets. If the PCPD doesn't see that and the court believes her lie then it's going to sour me even more on GH.

I originally stopped watching GH in the early 90s when Mikos was controlling the weather in Port Charles. Just too ridiculous.


----------



## stellie93

The kid who plays Wylie (??sp) is so cute and he's so good with all the different people passing him around. He's going to get more chubby if they keep feeding him to keep him occupied, though


----------



## TonyD79

I’m surprised the food they give Wylie isn’t product placement!


----------



## Snappa77

If I was Sonny I would be annoyed as all hell with alot of the ppl of Port Charles that look at him sideways cause of his business.

He keeps $#!T outta that city and they all know and acknowledge it. That bumbling police department isn't gonna keep the drugs and sex trafficking outta there.
Question... Haxe the PCPD ever caught a bad guy thru police work? As far as I can remember either a Port Charles citizen catches the bad guy OR the police catch them literally in the act but never thru actual police work or detective skills. Bumbling.

As far as crime bosses go Sonny is a damm saint.


----------



## Graymalkin

What exactly does Sonny smuggle, anyway?


----------



## Snappa77

Graymalkin said:


> What exactly does Sonny smuggle, anyway?


Gray I Had the same question earlier after I wrote my post. I have nooooo clue. All I know it is NOT drugs, guns or sex.

The writers have kinda put themselves in a hole by eliminating just about every sinister crime. Only thing left is gambling but you don't snuggle that.

Not sure how he is the biggest crime boss on the east coast.


----------



## Graymalkin

I do know he has a "legitimate" casino/resort in Puerto Rico, so maybe it is gambling. Perhaps untaxed cigarettes and liquor.


----------



## allan

Graymalkin said:


> What exactly does Sonny smuggle, anyway?


Coffee?  Maybe Cuban cigars. Other than that, I have no clue.


----------



## Graymalkin

Coffee imports is his legit cover.


----------



## JimSpence

I think that Taggert was murdered. Ever hear of an air bubble? What was the commotion in the ER?


----------



## Snappa77

JimSpence said:


> I think that Taggert was murdered. Ever hear of an air bubble? What was the commotion in the ER?


He was murdered. He got shot. But I know what you mean.

Bumbling police dept strikes again. Guy was attacked TWICE in one day and they knew there was a STRONG chance they would come after him again. Do they post guards on him...nope.

Friggin Sonny walked right in there with no problem. ANYONE could have slipped in. 
Bumbling.

At least we might finally see Trina's mother.


----------



## TonyD79

Snappa77 said:


> At least we might finally see Trina's mother.


Already cast.


----------



## Graymalkin

Today's episode was a travesty of justice. Would somebody just please shoot Nell in the back and be done with it? We need Dark Willow to emerge and do the job.

It's hard to believe that anyone could be more annoying that Liesl, but Brook Lynn takes that title with ease. More Violet and less Brook Lynn, please.


----------



## mde8965

This whole thing with Nell being paroled in the first place after less than a year in jail, then every stupid jailer believing the lie about Brad switching the baby while she was unconscious...and now let’s just completely dismiss the fact that she assaulted Willow and the whole confrontation that went down in Chases apartment with Willow, Michael and Chase as a witness. Judge says well there’s no proof that Nell assaulted Willow... seriously we completely disregard their statements in favor of Nell? 

I do get them dismissing the idea she was leaving the country because the passports are gone. Funny how Valentin has connections to apparently bribe some cop at the PCPD to “lose” them from the evidence room.

I was hoping Sonny or Jason would off Nell for what she did to Michael. But it looks like they have bigger issues right now. So this farce will continue at least until Valentin has her shares and Brook Lyns. And that adds up to what? 10%? He still needs 41% more for anything to happen. I guess we will find out what completely unrealistic and unbelievable thing the writers dream up to make that happen.

On another front, I want Cameron and Trina to get together. Joselyn is a selfish thing (like Carly) and Dev is trouble. So those two deserve one another.

oh, and this thing with Chase and Sasha working together “as friends” behind Willow and Michael’s back to ensure they do the right thing for themselves. I think we all know that’s going to lead somewhere. Just like Willow and Michael both wanting to be parents to Wiley. I don’t like it. But then again I think Willow is a better match for Michael and Sasha is a better match to Chase.


----------



## TonyD79

What utter nonsense. IRL, Nell would have her parole revoked. No judge involved.


----------



## Johncv

mde8965 said:


> Exactly. Not to mention that collage she made that doesn't prove anything but goes along with the passports and plane tickets. If the PCPD doesn't see that and the court believes her lie then it's going to sour me even more on GH.
> 
> I originally stopped watching GH in the early 90s when Mikos was controlling the weather in Port Charles. Just too ridiculous.


But, ridiculous is what got me hook on General Mobpital. I want the glowing rocks and Casey the alien back.


----------



## Snappa77

Am I the only one that fast forwards thru EVERY scene with Alexis and her therapist? Those two are sooooo boring.


----------



## JimSpence

Yeah for Willow!!! Who didn't see that coming?


----------



## Graymalkin

My viewing has been interrupted for the President’s press conference. Is this something Willow did today (Friday)? Or was it drenching Nell with the drink yesterday?


----------



## stellie93

I think he's talking about the drink. There was a reveal on today's show, though. Are you going to stream it?

Just a guess, but I'm thinking Michael will marry Willow to get custody of Wylie.


----------



## Graymalkin

I'll have to watch it on ABC dot com this evening. I'm guessing Diane told Michael that marrying Sasha would be a bad idea but marrying Willow wouldn't? (I've been thinking that for a while.) Why not? Michael and Willow are the only truly good people among the adults of this show -- everyone else has serious flaws. Make that three people -- got to include Epiphany.


----------



## Snappa77

Was the background music playing during the Jordan and Harmony scene too loud for y'all or was it just me? I could barely hear Harmony.


----------



## JimSpence

There's a lot to process from Friday's episode.
Harmony is working for Cyrus? I don't believe it! Undercover for the Feds?
I suppose Sunny could take out Cyrus, but that could start a mob war.
What else has Diane uncovered about Sasha?
And then there's the Liesl, Peter and Julian situations.


----------



## stellie93

I wonder how long it will be until the corona virus thing enters into the plot of our shows. I would think the soaps are the most current shows this time of year. 

So Brandon is on parole and he can hang with Jason and Sonny, but Jason's own wife can't when she's on parole?


----------



## Graymalkin

It was totally coincidental, but _When Calls the Heart's_ episode last night dealt with an outbreak of chicken pox.

They've also shut down production on that series due to the virus. If other productions follow, we will wind up with a lot of reruns.


----------



## Graymalkin

stellie93 said:


> So Brandon is on parole and he can hang with Jason and Sonny, but Jason's own wife can't when she's on parole?



We've already seen that the "New York State" criminal justice system on this show is like no other on Earth. The New York state attorney should sue for defamation.


----------



## caslu

Snappa77 said:


> Question... Haxe the PCPD ever caught a bad guy thru police work? As far as I can remember either a Port Charles citizen catches the bad guy OR the police catch them literally in the act but never thru actual police work or detective skills. Bumbling.


PCPD was once a shining example of police work but you'd have to go all the way back to when Robert Scorpio was police commissioner, nobody got away with anything back then. It's been all downhill since he retired.


----------



## TonyD79

CLEVELAND — If you’re a General Hospital fan, we have some upsetting news.

The soap opera said it will suspend production due to the coronavirus pandemic. Production is scheduled to shut down from March 16 to April 10, according to Soap Opera Digest.

“We don’t anticipate an interruption in the broadcast of original episodes,” says a network representative for the show.

ABC does not anticipate any interruption in the broadcast of original episodes.


----------



## stellie93

I was thinking that that's the best thing about soaps--no reruns. So this says that they hope to have enough filmed ahead that there still won't be any? I hope so. :up:


----------



## ke3ju

stellie93 said:


> I wonder how long it will be until the corona virus thing enters into the plot of our shows. I would think the soaps are the most current shows this time of year.


I was thinking about this last night while we watch two episodes. I also wondered if that would suspend filming because of it.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I was thinking that that's the best thing about soaps--no reruns. So this says that they hope to have enough filmed ahead that there still won't be any? I hope so. :up:


Sounds like they have at least a months worth maybe more. They have at least until April 10 (beyond that because they have to edit).

A good idea would be to put together primers on the stories and characters. Take old clips and tell backstories so that newbies and those with memory issues can see how and why Liz has three kids by 4 different fathers.


----------



## TonyD79

Oh lord, no.


----------



## stellie93

I'm having to stream yesterday's episode since they had virus stuff on the whole time. Then they played it at 3:00 which didn't help since I didn't know it. They should save episodes that don't air completely to the next day so they can cover more time when they run out.


----------



## TonyD79

Problem is that the interruptions are different across the time zones.


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> I'm having to stream yesterday's episode since they had virus stuff on the whole time. Then they played it at 3:00 which didn't help since I didn't know it. They should save episodes that don't air completely to the next day so they can cover more time when they run out.


This is why I subscribe to Hulu with no ads now.


----------



## JimSpence

So Brook Lynn updated her Facebook presence with a tour of her ELQ office which included a view of her desk! Oops, She just leaked the merger agreement. Ned won't be happy


----------



## TonyD79

That was so ham handed. Poorly written. Poorly acted. Poorly staged.


----------



## Graymalkin

Willow and Michael will convince themselves to get married -- and then break Sasha's and Chase's hearts by actually falling in love. You wait and see.

I'm just hoping this isn't going to end up with Willow being killed by Nelle. Willow's the most moral person on the show right now.


----------



## TonyD79

I remember when Liz was moral. So long ago.


----------



## Johncv

Graymalkin said:


> Willow and Michael will convince themselves to get married -- and then break Sasha's and Chase's hearts by actually falling in love. You wait and see.
> 
> I'm just hoping this isn't going to end up with Willow being killed by Nelle. Willow's the most moral person on the show right now.


It would be simpler to just go to Jason and ask him to make Nelle "disappear". The quicksands of Windamaire hides all.


----------



## JimSpence

What is really needed is have Jason arrange for Cyrus to "disappear".


----------



## TonyD79

The problem with making the gangsters the heroes. They can’t just do what real gangsters would do. Maybe just arrange Cyrus to be transferred to Jeffrey Epstein’s cell?


----------



## stellie93

If this mobster had my son and I had access to all kinds of law enforcement, I'd get all of them involved in saving him. She's crazy. 

Cold play by Lulu, but BLQ deserved it.


----------



## JimSpence

I think Anthony Geary should come back to bang a few heads together. 

It seems that Maxie has some moxie and Lulu too!


----------



## Snappa77

I think I'm gonna have to give up watching this from a DVR and will stick with the wildly annoying ABC app. Here in Massachusetts between Boston Mayor Walsh and Governor Baker there is a press conference just about EVERY FV€K!NG DAY!!! Ugghhhh
Is this the same across the country?? Are your local politicians holding press conferences daily with little or no new information? (I hate election years).

And I loathe the ABC app. It kills the end of the episode just to push Greys Anatomy all the time. A show that I have NEVER watched.


----------



## stellie93

Yeah, in Ohio our boring governor has a press conference everyday from 2-3pm--when GH is on. Ok to give a brief statement, but 10 minutes should be plenty. Usually it runs under the screen that GH will either be on like at 1am, or from 3-4pm. I've started recording until 4 and it usually works.


----------



## Graymalkin

I have press conferences for both New York and New Jersey.


----------



## allan

I don't even try my DVR anymore. I just wait until I can watch it on Hulu.


----------



## TonyD79

I watch my TiVo recording if it gets skip mode which means that the episode recorded entirely without interruption. Otherwise, Hulu. GH seems to be the exception where the picture and sound are better from fios than Hulu so I’d rather watch the recording.


----------



## Johncv

Snappa77 said:


> I think I'm gonna have to give up watching this from a DVR and will stick with the wildly annoying ABC app. Here in Massachusetts between Boston Mayor Walsh and Governor Baker there is a press conference just about EVERY FV€K!NG DAY!!! Ugghhhh
> Is this the same across the country?? Are your local politicians holding press conferences daily with little or no new information? (I hate election years).
> 
> And I loathe the ABC app. It kills the end of the episode just to push Greys Anatomy all the time. A show that I have NEVER watched.


Subscribe to Hulu with no ads, you will be happy.


----------



## Graymalkin

Molly and Brando? Yeah, why not. She needs a bad boy to make her interesting.

I wonder how many new episodes they have left before they shut down filming.


----------



## Johncv

Graymalkin said:


> Molly and Brando? Yeah, why not. She needs a bad boy to make her interesting.
> 
> I wonder how many new episodes they have left before they shut down filming.


Someone here stated it was 30 days, but it looking like the California stay-at-home order will extend until thru May. I would think that ABC would hold back two weeks of the show until filming can resume.


----------



## JimSpence

Today will be the first of 'flashback Fridays'. 
https://daytimeconfidential.com/202...tal-to-have-flashback-fridays-during-shutdown


----------



## TonyD79

I wonder if they will out these on Hulu? Both my local abc stations went to the Maryland governor’s press conference at 2:15.


----------



## stellie93

Young and the Restless is doing the same thing. It's a Really old episode, and as a new viewer I hardly recognize anybody.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Young and the Restless is doing the same thing. It's a Really old episode, and as a new viewer I hardly recognize anybody.


Be cool if they did the older ones with pop up video style balloons. But rather than just episodes, I'd really like to see clip shows that tell back story. A single editor working at home can do one.


----------



## TonyD79

Well. As of 10 pm, no Friday episode on Hulu. I guess they aren’t putting the Friday reruns on. They are usually up by 8.


----------



## stellie93

So obviously Molly is pregnant.


----------



## JimSpence

I bet that TJ will remember something that will put Cyrus away again.

Maybe, Nelle can be traveling on that dangerous road and have an unfortunate accident.
Like a headon between Nell and Cyrus.


----------



## Graymalkin

I still think they’re going to marry Willow to Michael.


----------



## TonyD79

And I keep thinking there is a family link between willow and Nina. The locket scene was too much on the nose.


----------



## Graymalkin

What the hell is going on in today's (April 8) episode? The flashbacks to Nell's arrival in Port Charles I get -- they're padding out the episodes to stave off the inevitable string of reruns -- but why are the actresses who play Joss and Nina acting like they're young Carly and Carly's adoptive mother in Jacksonville? (I thought at first they were playing Nelle and her mother.)


----------



## stellie93

Yeah, I didn't get that either. And I didn't remember that Nelle thinks she and Carly are sisters? Or are they? Only one more episode this week, so they'd better make something happen.


----------



## stellie93

Are they out of new episodes already? I thought they had more. 

So we don't really know who Carly's biological father is? That's got to come up at some point.


----------



## Graymalkin

I'm guessing they're out. Lots of flashback padding now. The re-creation of old footage with current actors is hilarious.


----------



## TonyD79

I don’t think they are out yet. They were doing the faux flashbacks of Carly in Florida (they’ve used this technique of having current actors playing younger and other roles before) but added all the recent flashbacks to extend what they have to not run out yet. 

Nelle is saying they are sisters because Carly was adopted by Nellie’s father. It’s a stretch but typical family relationships for GH. 

But now they are indicating Nelle is Nina’s daughter with the locket in her memory chest. More convoluted family coming up.

Frank may not have known who carlys father was but it was established a long time ago. John Durant played by Corbin Benson.


----------



## stellie93

Thanks for the info. I missed the part about Nelle having the heart necklace. Was that in this episode?


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Thanks for the info. I missed the part about Nelle having the heart necklace. Was that in this episode?


Yes. We see it when she picks up the baby dumbbell.


----------



## stellie93

If they end up having to play reruns, I wish they would go back to some cool time like Luke and Laura, or Holly and Brenda--Robin as a kid, and just play every episode for a month or whatever. If you've ever seen them or not you would get into it.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> If they end up having to play reruns, I wish they would go back to some cool time like Luke and Laura, or Holly and Brenda--Robin as a kid, and just play every episode for a month or whatever. If you've ever seen them or not you would get into it.


I'd like that too. Just play a complete sequence on fridays until you have to run them every day.

Wonder if the are technical or legal issues in the way.


----------



## stellie93

Would they have to pay actors like Tony Geary who aren't on the show anymore to air them?


----------



## TonyD79

Probably not but a lot of the GH stuff is on YouTube so I wonder if they still have copyright to the shows themselves.


----------



## Graymalkin

stellie93 said:


> Would they have to pay actors like Tony Geary who aren't on the show anymore to air them?


I'm pretty sure they do.


----------



## Snappa77

I gotta admit I really enjoyed BOTH the legit and acted flashback scenes. Joss as Carly, Nina as Virginia, Valentin as Frank was well done. And I know that they are filler but the flashbacks filled in alot of blanks on story lines I didn't see or just plain ol' forgot.


----------



## TonyD79

I don’t think the Florida flashbacks were filler. That would make no sense. They can’t act together because of Covid so they act together as different characters? Nah, the Florida stuff was planned. The flashbacks to conversations and stuff from the last couple of years of already filmed content was more likely filler.


----------



## JimSpence

I hope Hulu has today's episode as GH was preempted by Cuomo's CoVid-19 presser.


----------



## TonyD79

I’m sure it will. That is a local preemption. GH was on in Baltimore.


----------



## stellie93

OK, I guess I'm not paying enough attention. I keep missing things. When did Brit leave town? Or did someone kill her or kidnap her???


----------



## TonyD79

That was the first we heard.


----------



## stellie93

Oh good. I'm not as senile as I thought I was.


----------



## Graymalkin

I’m going to have to go to abc dot com. Who is this child Steven that has Willow so worked up?


----------



## stellie93

I thought it was just one of her patients in her job at the hospital. ???


----------



## TonyD79

Yeah. Just a kid who made her think. It was part of her job. 

But here we go into GH-land. As if a judge would fall for a sudden marriage between Michael and Willow.


----------



## TonyD79

Mid Atlantic governors hate general Hospital. Virginia governor at 2. Maryland governor at 2:30.


----------



## Snappa77

What. The. IfYouSeeKay!!??!!!!

THAT was Chase and Sasha's big plan??? 

That ish makes noooo sense. None at all!

The writers knew that no one wanted to see those two couples break up and swap. So why would they go ahead with it in a way there is going back? AND if you're going to do that then just have them naturally and gradually fall for each other. 

Ugghhh so dumb.


----------



## Snappa77

Sooo many bad stories going on at once.
Alexis and the therapist. 
Lulu's holier than thou act with EVERYONE.
(Nikolas should ask her how the hell did his niece NOT know who he is).
Peter's house of cards. (With Maxie, Anna, Scorpio, Spinellie, Jason, Sam and a vengeful Obrect).
Sam and Jason's ridiculous situation.
Nelle trying to hook up with and then making an enemy of Valentine?? Huh? Why?
(BTW..just about EVERYONE in Michael's life is a criminal and/or has been to jail/mental ward. Nelle's lawyer should have a field day.)
Compromised Jordan (and the forever bumbling PCPD ) with Cyrus, Curtis/Porsha and the truly awful TJ/Molly storyline.


----------



## Graymalkin

When it comes to stupid ideas, The whole Chase-Sasha “affair” is the stupidest.


----------



## stellie93

The only way it works at all is if they postpone the custody trial. No way you can get married today and use it in court tomorrow.


----------



## Johncv

Did GH restart filming, Sonny re-did his Maison.  Also, are the sets getting smaller? Only in a soap can you physically move your door to a new location. Did notice the actor who plays Cyrus use a hearing aid. Spotted is in the scene between him and Lulu.


----------



## JimSpence

Although Thursday's episode had new content, there were many flashbacks inserted.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> Did GH restart filming, Sonny re-did his Maison.  Also, are the sets getting smaller? Only in a soap can you physically move your door to a new location. Did notice the actor who plays Cyrus use a hearing aid. Spotted is in the scene between him and Lulu.


William Lipton (Cameron) said they are going to start filming in August. Tentatively.


----------



## Graymalkin

I wear the same hearing aid Cyrus does.


----------



## Johncv

Graymalkin said:


> I wear the same hearing aid Cyrus does.


I wear hearing aids also, so I am not the only one who spotted that.


----------



## Johncv

TonyD79 said:


> William Lipton (Cameron) said they are going to start filming in August. Tentatively.


ABC has enough filmed to last till August??


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> ABC has enough filmed to last till August??


No. I think they have until late May. I saw that the Young and the Restless have gone into rerun mode.


----------



## stellie93

I guess that's why I couldn't get Y & R to stream from monday. No more new episodes?


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I guess that's why I couldn't get Y & R to stream from monday. No more new episodes?


Young & Restless, Bold & Beautiful Will Run Out of Original Episodes This Week - CBS' (Cool) Backup Plan Revealed


----------



## stellie93

As a new viewer of Y & R the old reruns are weird. Sometimes they're really good and other times I have no idea who on earth I'm watching. I'm only gradually figuring out who was married to who. Victoria, for example, seems to have been played by a completely different actress in the reruns I've seen. 

I'd rather see a group of episodes from one era so I can catch on as it goes.


----------



## TonyD79

That’s why they should do a history type setup. Edit the old episodes into a clip show with each show or each week focusing on a story line or a character history with drop ins to explain the gaps. 

For example, show Anna Devanes history from being “Love” to her multiple marriages to Duke, etc.


----------



## stellie93

It would be so cool to see Robyn as a little girl.


----------



## TonyD79

Especially as she has retired from acting.


----------



## Graymalkin

So is the end for Sasha?


----------



## TonyD79

Today’s episode was from April 1, 2014. Day after AJ’s death.

The one with all three Carly’s. Well, three out of four. The fourth, I don’t count.


----------



## stellie93

I want the old Nina back. This one is terrible.


----------



## Snappa77

stellie93 said:


> I want the old Nina back. This one is terrible.


Really? I always thought the old Nina reminded me of the Wayans brothers characters in 'White Chicks'. I like this one muuuch better.

Speaking of look alikes...

My kid said this and now I can't unsee it.. but Lulu looks ALOT like Cecile from 'Flash' (Joe West's girlfriend with Counselor Troi like powers).

Danielle Nicolet is the name of the actress. Her and Emme Rylan (Lulu) have the same face shape (especially eyes and mouth). Obvious different skin and hair color but still. Has anyone every thought this?

Also Harmony looks like she can be the WWE's Bella twins older sister.

(And Wiley looks like he could be Peyton Manning's son).


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I want the old Nina back. This one is terrible.


I liked the original better. She played damaged so well. Nina is damaged. And it wasn't the actresses default mode. I saw her elsewhere and she was nothing like Nina.

I just see new Nina as a different character and leave it at that.


----------



## JimSpence

So the last new episode is May 21.


----------



## Graymalkin

JimSpence said:


> So the last new episode is May 21.


So maybe there are enough episodes left to get us through the custody hearing.

Willow did not look particularly eager during the vows.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> So maybe there are enough episodes left to get us through the custody hearing.


I don't think so. It will be close but they are stretching what they have with flashbacks so two weeks now was closer to 6 episodes. Plus it looks like some story lines fell away because they didn't have scenes filmed for them.


----------



## Johncv

TonyD79 said:


> I don't think so. It will be close but they are stretching what they have with flashbacks so two weeks now was closer to 6 episodes. Plus it looks like some story lines fell away because they didn't have scenes filmed for them.


Can you refresh my memory, which story lines?


----------



## stellie93

Why are they bringing up Holly? Maybe they're going to play reruns with Holly and Robert when they run out of new episodes? :up:


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> Can you refresh my memory, which story lines?


I can't really think but we have been almost totally focused on Wiley. Maybe not being ignored as much as fewer scenes for everything else that is going on.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Why are they bringing up Holly? Maybe they're going to play reruns with Holly and Robert when they run out of new episodes? :up:


The Holly stuff had to be written and filmed prior to shutdown so it was probably a story they were going to explore. They didn't add stuff because of shutdown. There was no time. Things went south quickly once they started.


----------



## stellie93

So I assume Nell married Julian? At least he does love Wylie.


----------



## Graymalkin

stellie93 said:


> So I assume Nell married Julian? At least he does love Wylie.


That would be my guess.

I'm actually rooting for Michael-Willow. They're the two most moral people in that viper's nest of a city.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> So I assume Nell married Julian? At least he does love Wylie.


Assuming. She blackmailed him into it after she overheard Julian and Brook talking about it.


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> So I assume Nell married Julian? At least he does love Wylie.


How would marring Julian, a know mob boss, help Neil??


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> How would marring Julian, a know mob boss, help Neil??


It's GH.


----------



## stellie93

I guess it's balanced out by Michael being Sonny's son.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I guess it's balanced out by Michael being Sonny's son.


But sonny is not acting as a step father. But in GH logic, an accidental killing 15 years ago equals or trumps multiple planned or successful homicides and gaslighting in the last three years.


----------



## Snappa77

Michael's entire circle is not a good look in a custody case.

His dad is an infamous crime boss. His mother been to jail AND the loony bin and the wife of an infamous mob boss. His uncle is a hit man/mob boss/convicted felon. Brooklyn been arrested for hitting a cop multiple times since she been back. His grand uncle Luke has a rap sheet longer than just about everyone who is still on the show today. His grandmother Bobbi has a sketchy past. Grandfather Mike is a gambler and hustler and kidnapped Avery at one point. Cousin Charlotte is a frikkin sociopath who is destined to be Helena 2.0! His one time step dad Jax is brother to a gottdamm terrorist (who by the way KILLED his paternal grandfather). His uncle Lucas's husband is in jail. His uncle Jason's wife just got outta jail. He is related to various Cassadine's who are the WORST family in the history of Port Charles (weather machine anyone). Aunt Traci is a lunatic. His girlfriend (well ex girlfriend) is a scam artist. He himself has killed someone and is an ex felon. He has been kidnapped and shot at numerous times. His brother got blown up. His quasi cousin Cameron got kidnapped... TWICE!! Charlotte been kidnapped. TBH very few Port Charles kids have never been kidnapped. His brother Dante is in the federal loony bin. His sister Kristina was in a cult. His cousin/quasi sister Molly's boyfriend was kidnapped. His cousin Spencer rigged an election. 2 serial killers are in his orbit. Fraco via his cousin Jake. And Ryan Chamberlin via his Aunt in law/mayor Laura and Avery's mom/Morgan's ex Ava. His cousin Ned was in cahoots with guys who caused earthquakes in the city. His real dad been to jail and was a drunk and druggie. His 'cousin' Dev is a grifter. LOL.

That is all I can think of for now. This was all off the top of my head and my daughters head. S#!t... Nelle doesn't seem that bad when you throw all that together. Nina being her mom might or might not help. We'll see.


----------



## TonyD79

Nonsense. His cousins Charlotte comes up in a custody battle? Come on. Instead, give the child to the woman who killed or tied to kill three fiancés/husbands. Yep.


----------



## Snappa77

Outta everyone the lil psycho is the one you think is irrelevant? Charlotte has been kidnapped. Her mother stabbed. Her father shot her uncle. Her father tried to kill Ava (though not sure if that is a negative in that town). Her step dad was shot by Sonny. Kids in the Quartermaine/Corrinthos/Spencer clan don't fair too well. 

All that PLUS Emily and Drew's murders which we forgot about. AND his ENTIRE immediate family was just shot at. Jason killed how many henchmen in the last few months?

Sonny, Carly and Jason alone makes it hard for Michael. But..... Nelle IS bat$#!t crazy. 

Toss up.


----------



## Graymalkin

In the real world, every child in that city would have been removed by DFS and given to foster parents.


----------



## Snappa77

Graymalkin said:


> In the real world, every child in that city would have been removed by DFS and given to foster parents.


LOL soooooo true!!

But... in the real world the foster parents would probably end up being like Heather Webber and Joe Scully Jr. Oy Vey.


----------



## TonyD79

Snappa77 said:


> Outta everyone the lil psycho is the one you think is irrelevant? Charlotte has been kidnapped. Her mother stabbed. Her father shot her uncle. Her father tried to kill Ava (though not sure if that is a negative in that town). Her step dad was shot by Sonny. Kids in the Quartermaine/Corrinthos/Spencer clan don't fair too well.
> 
> All that PLUS Emily and Drew's murders which we forgot about. AND his ENTIRE immediate family was just shot at. Jason killed how many henchmen in the last few months?
> 
> Sonny, Carly and Jason alone makes it hard for Michael. But..... Nelle IS bat$#!t crazy.
> 
> Toss up.


You can make a list like this for every soap character. Not a toss up at all. The immediate parent is solid.

How can you defend Nelle?


----------



## Snappa77

TonyD79 said:


> You can make a list like this for every soap character. Not a toss up at all. The immediate parent is solid.
> 
> How can you defend Nelle?


I am not defending Nelle just pointing out that lil Mikey isn't exactly a slam dunk custody winner.


----------



## TonyD79

Snappa77 said:


> I am not defending Nelle just pointing out that lil Mikey isn't exactly a slam dunk custody winner.


Unless the court were to put Wiley in a foster home, of course he is.


----------



## TonyD79

And we are done for now. 

Time for the Nurses Ball retrospective and then more reruns for the next couple of months.


----------



## Graymalkin

The actresses who play Willow and Jocelyn were nominated for Daytime Emmys in the Younger Actress category.


----------



## allan

Wow, Camron has sure aged since 2014!


----------



## stellie93

I don't generally like Nurse's Ball episodes, but this one was good. It's fun to try to guess who's seeing who. No sign of Carly??? And I don't remember that guy with Maxi.


----------



## Snappa77

Finally got around to watching that "Story of Soaps" special ABC did. Ugggggghh!! All fluff and filler. No substance at all. Waste of 2 hours.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I don't generally like Nurse's Ball episodes, but this one was good. It's fun to try to guess who's seeing who. No sign of Carly??? And I don't remember that guy with Maxi.


By the guy with maxi. I think you mean the guy who tried to steal felicia's Aztec princess necklace? He was a complete phony just to get near Felicia via maxi.


----------



## TonyD79

Snappa77 said:


> Finally got around to watching that "Story of Soaps" special ABC did. Ugggggghh!! All fluff and filler. No substance at all. Waste of 2 hours.


It could have been good if they didn't do such a breakneck pace. No scene lasted more than 5 seconds, it seemed. It was dizzying.


----------



## allan

TonyD79 said:


> By the guy with maxi. I think you mean the guy who tried to steal felicia's Aztec princess necklace? He was a complete phony just to get near Felicia via maxi.


I remembered that he was a bad guy, but forgot what his game was.


----------



## TonyD79

Found this. Summarizes reports that filming may begin soon:

General Hospital spoilers and rumors hint that production can resume as early as this month, so long as Governor of California, Gavin Newsom, gives the green light. If so, this news would contradict earlier General Hospital news, stating that production wouldn’t begin again until August..


----------



## TonyD79

Bold and Beautiful has started filming. Is GH next?


----------



## Johncv

TonyD79 said:


> Bold and Beautiful has started filming. Is GH next?


How is ABC going to keep everyone safe? Is everyone going to sign a contract not to sue the mouse if someone get sick?


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> How is ABC going to keep everyone safe? Is everyone going to sign a contract not to sue the mouse if someone get sick?


I haven't seen anything on that. I do know that the state has issued guidelines but I don't know what they are. I'd imagine a lot of testing.


----------



## TonyD79

Mid July restart for filming. No word on how long it will take to get new episodes out. 

Fewer actors on set. More distancing. Shorter days. 

I’m betting they will start airing a couple of days a week to catch up on inventory.


----------



## TonyD79

Word is they start 7/20. The shows now on are the last few weeks before they went hiatus. To get a running start?


----------



## stellie93

Awesome. I was just coming here to ask this. :up:


----------



## TonyD79

Rumor is that they would’ve started earlier but they ran into positive test(s). One unconfirmed rumor says Kelly Monaco tested positive.


----------



## JimSpence

So, once they have caught up to where they left off, the new episodes will resume.


----------



## stellie93

So I assume there will be lots of masks and social distancing? Not too much about the virus I hope. And I'm sure they will take off their masks whenever they talk.


----------



## Graymalkin

I don’t want them to catch Covid-19 just to keep me entertained.


----------



## Graymalkin

Today’s episode was originally aired May 6, so I’m guessing that the July 20 date mentioned above was the start of filming new episodes, not the airing of them. When did the last original episode air?


----------



## TonyD79

Yes. July 20 is the filming date. I have seen nothing in the timing of airing. I think the last episode was May 21? That would give them 2 weeks?


----------



## TonyD79

Report is August 3 for new episodes.


----------



## allan

TonyD79 said:


> Report is August 3 for new episodes.


I thought the eps they're showing today & tomorrow were the last ones I remembered. Do they have another week of reruns (without going back in time again)?


----------



## TonyD79

allan said:


> I thought the eps they're showing today & tomorrow were the last ones I remembered. Do they have another week of reruns (without going back in time again)?


Today's show was 5/12. They showed shows until 5/21. Since they didn't do Fridays, they have six more. Which will take us right to August 3.

Seems they knew the restart date over a week ago but didn't announce until yesterday.

A natural way to start is the Nurses Ball. They were due to do it and they can just do single or spread out performance with lots of gaps in the "audience."


----------



## stellie93

I wonder if Sonny will be allowed in the nursing home to see his Dad? He's still alive, isn't he? Maybe he'll get Covid.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I wonder if Sonny will be allowed in the nursing home to see his Dad? He's still alive, isn't he? Maybe he'll get Covid.


I read that it is unlikely we will actually see Mike because of Max Gail's age. They may ship him off for the experimental treatment because Sonny does what he wants.


----------



## TonyD79

Teaser at end of Tuesday’s airing was an announcement of new episodes Monday.


----------



## Crobinzine




----------



## TonyD79

I normally watch GH in the morning. I dropped in just to see how they would bring it back. They did an extended “previously” then the first new scene was Dante! Wow!


----------



## stellie93

No mention of Kovid at all. :up: 

Nina better watch her back. 

Good to see Dante.


----------



## Graymalkin

We're getting closer to Nell and Nina finding out they're mother and daughter...


----------



## stellie93

Poor Nina. Wouldn't that be the totally worst case? You search for years for your daughter, and she turns out to be Nell.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Poor Nina. Wouldn't that be the totally worst case? You search for years for your daughter, and she turns out to be Nell.


Of all the gin joints in all the towns....

She will want Sasha back.


----------



## TonyD79

Kelly Monaco was forced into a 14 day quarantine after having breathing problems. Has been cleared from Covid and will be returning to set Monday. Temporary replacement for Sam.


----------



## allan

TonyD79 said:


> Kelly Monaco was forced into a 14 day quarantine after having breathing problems. Has been cleared from Covid and will be returning to set Monday. Temporary replacement for Sam.


I've only seen the beginning of Tuesday's ep, but I noticed the replacement, and wondered if it was covid related.


----------



## TonyD79

allan said:


> I've only seen the beginning of Tuesday's ep, but I noticed the replacement, and wondered if it was covid related.


Kind of, I guess. There were rumors a few weeks ago about her.


----------



## Graymalkin

Today’s episode has a substitute for Brook Lynn aka BLQ.


----------



## Johncv

Graymalkin said:


> Today's episode has a substitute for Brook Lynn aka BLQ.


So if everyone get covid will they all be replace with subs?


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> So if everyone get covid will they all be replace with subs?


Setton is on maternity leave. Early because of Covid but she doesn't have it.


----------



## Graymalkin

Is Steve Burton (Jason Morgan) leaving GH again?


----------



## TonyD79

I’ve seen more speculation that he will become “old” Jason as in before his accident.


----------



## JimSpence

It looks like the writers are setting up Brando for Jason's accident! 
So who is going to "off' Cyrus?


----------



## TonyD79

It’s kind of easy to figure out what scenes were filmed before the break and what after. Especially using men’s hair color and length and beards. Wow. Julian grew a beard in less than a day. Jason’s hair is longer. Michael’s hair is dark. No hairdressers on set?


----------



## stellie93

I like Michael and Julian's longer hair. :up:

I can't tell new Sam and new Brooklyn apart. I always have to stop and figure out which one it is. New Brook is ok, but new Sam is nothing like old Sam IMO, in appearance or character. Hope she will be back soon.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I like Michael and Julian's longer hair. :up:
> 
> I can't tell new Sam and new Brooklyn apart. I always have to stop and figure out which one it is. New Brook is ok, but new Sam is nothing like old Sam IMO, in appearance or character. Hope she will be back soon.


Most of twitter likes her because she is more animated than old Sam. I can go with either one. Sam is Sam.


----------



## JimSpence

GH spared no expense on the wardrobe for the nurses ball!


----------



## Graymalkin

Yeah, you think they could have sprung for polo shirts or something a bit more elegant than tees.


----------



## TonyD79

Someone is back from the dead....


----------



## stellie93

I thought it would be him, but then I thought no way he would put his daughter through this. What a jerk.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I thought it would be him, but then I thought no way he would put his daughter through this. What a jerk.


Chance for them to handle this story differently than the Cassadine fake death. At least this is for a noble reason. Killing the bad guy!


----------



## allan

stellie93 said:


> I thought it would be him, but then I thought no way he would put his daughter through this. What a jerk.


Yeah, I guessed right. Considering his previous actions, I can see him being that kind of jerk.


----------



## Johncv

Graymalkin said:


> Yeah, you think they could have sprung for polo shirts or something a bit more elegant than tees.


But, then we could not have the "wet" T-shirts fight.  What happen to the kid from Turkey?


----------



## Graymalkin

Johncv said:


> But, then we could not have the "wet" T-shirts fight.  What happen to the kid from Turkey?


That's a good question! It's been so long that I had completely forgotten about him. Maybe the writers did, too. Or they sent him upstairs to be with Avery and Donna 24/7.


----------



## allan

Arrggghhhh! I have to wait until Monday to see what I hope happens next!


----------



## TonyD79

Did we miss some stuff? Seemed very choppy with references to things we didn’t see. Lucy thought it went well but BLQ didn’t perform (and probably never will again with cut vocal chords), as an example. Lucy should have been freaking out!


----------



## stellie93

So what is Julian going to do with Wylie?


----------



## allan

Was I the only one yelling at the TV yesterday? "Don't waste time talking, Julian, just shoot the b*tch!"


----------



## Graymalkin

allan said:


> Was I the only one yelling at the TV yesterday? "Don't waste time talking, Julian, just shoot the b*tch!"


That would have been too easy.


----------



## stellie93

I can't believe Nell didn't kill that helpful girl. As soon as she saw Wylie I figured she was dead.


----------



## Johncv

TonyD79 said:


> Did we miss some stuff? Seemed very choppy with references to things we didn't see. Lucy thought it went well but BLQ didn't perform (and probably never will again with cut vocal chords), as an example. Lucy should have been freaking out!


Don't think the temp can sing, so BLQ did not perform, the PTB just cut her throat.


----------



## Johncv

allan said:


> Was I the only one yelling at the TV yesterday? "Don't waste time talking, Julian, just shoot the b*tch!"


Did the same thing, did not help.


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> I can't believe Nell didn't kill that helpful girl. As soon as she saw Wylie I figured she was dead.


Helpful girl??


----------



## stellie93

The one giving her directions? Was she not helping?


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> Don't think the temp can sing, so BLQ did not perform, the PTB just cut her throat.


She is co-lead vocalist in an Indie band. So maybe she can't sing. 

I think BLQ's throat was cut so they can take away the one thing she exists for, her singing. She traded away her family company for her singing career. Very Gift of the Magi.


----------



## Johncv

TonyD79 said:


> She is co-lead vocalist in an Indie band. So maybe she can't sing.
> 
> I think BLQ's throat was cut so they can take away the one thing she exists for, her singing. She traded away her family company for her singing career. Very Gift of the Magi.


Speaking of BLQ is the other actor returning soon? Not liking the temp just don't find her attractive.


----------



## Graymalkin

Nelle, of course, is not dead until they find her body.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> Speaking of BLQ is the other actor returning soon? Not liking the temp just don't find her attractive.


I doubt it. The regular is on maternity leave and left in the early part of her maternity to avoid Covid.

My problem is that she is way too old. She is 35. Hardly the young upcoming star.

As for her looks, I never found any Brook Lynn actress very pretty and I saw this one in the final season episode of American Housewife where she looked much better. Lighting and makeup can make a difference.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> Nelle, of course, is not dead until they find her body.


I was thinking while Carly was telling Jax that she learned from experience that cover ups always get revealed, why didn't she learn that no body means no death in Port Chuck. Heck, even a body doesn't mean death!


----------



## terpfan1980

TonyD79 said:


> I doubt it. The regular is on maternity leave and left in the early part of her maternity to avoid Covid.
> 
> My problem is that she is way too old. She is 35. Hardly the young upcoming star.
> 
> As for her looks, I never found any Brook Lynn actress very pretty and I saw this one in the final season episode of American Housewife where she looked much better. Lighting and makeup can make a difference.


----------



## Snappa77

They need to kill the Alexis and Neil storyline. At this point I just FFWD right thru them. He is sooooo BORING. And they make her seem so stupid and inept whenever they are together. Not the bad ass Cassadine lawyer she is. 

The new Brooklyn looks older than her mom Lois. Ugh hope they recast her again SOON. 

I'm glad they didn't revert Jason back to Jason Quartermaine. That would have been terrrrrible. 

What happened to Dev?

Nelle better be alive. I really wanna see the reveal and reunion of her and Nina. Plus ever since they killed off Helena and toned down Ava (with the death of Kiki and the mind-eff with Ryan) and Obrect (with baby James, Maxie and Nina) we really need a good villain and Nelle was THAT character. Fingers crossed she is not written off for awhile. 

Someone remind Jax that his brother is a friggin' terrorist who is responsible for the deaths of Alan Quartermaine and Edward Quartermaine, poisoning the entire city and shooting Robin. His nonstop griping about Sonny is getting old.


----------



## allan

Snappa77 said:


> Nelle better be alive. I really wanna see the reveal and reunion of her and Nina. Plus ever since they killed off Helena and toned down Ava (with the death of Kiki and the mind-eff with Ryan) and Obrect (with baby James, Maxie and Nina) we really need a good villain and Nelle was THAT character. Fingers crossed she is not written off for awhile.


I wouldn't object to Nell getting killed again.


----------



## stellie93

Agree about Neil and Alexis. I never did like any one of the BrookLyns.

Can someone remind me why we think Nell is Nina's daughter????


----------



## hummingbird_206

stellie93 said:


> Agree about Neil and Alexis. I never did like any one of the BrookLyns.
> 
> Can someone remind me why we think Nell is Nina's daughter????


I think it's the necklace halves that makes Nell Nina's daughter. But I don't watch a lot lately so I could be wrong.


----------



## Snappa77

Is Sam preggers or did she eat a lil too much junk food during the covid break?


----------



## Graymalkin

That was a mean thing to do to Alexis.

I’m confused—did Michael and Willow kiss?

Nell’s still alive, but she left the necklace behind. Also, has the actress ever appeared in the gallery of headshots at the episode’s open? I haven’t seen hers.


----------



## TonyD79

Uh. Neil’s thumb twitched.


----------



## JimSpence

When Cyrus encountered Jason at GH, you could see that Jason really wanted to punch him out.
It looks like Cyrus had Neil overdosed.


----------



## hummingbird_206

JimSpence said:


> When Cyrus encountered Jason at GH, you could see that Jason really wanted to punch him out.
> It looks like Cyrus had Neil overdosed.


My memory sucks...what is the connection between Cyrus and Neil?


----------



## TonyD79

hummingbird_206 said:


> My memory sucks...what is the connection between Cyrus and Neil?


None that I can think of.


----------



## stellie93

Could somebody help me? I've missed bits and pieces in the last week or so--where is Nell? Is she alive ( I assume yes) and who knows that she's alive?


----------



## Graymalkin

Nell is alive and somewhere out there. We haven't seen her since she fell off the cliff. Her "half-heart" necklace is on the trail somewhere.

Time to bump Mike off.

Trying to figure out who killed Neil with the opioid OD. Do people inject opioids? I thought they were strictly in pill form.


----------



## stellie93

So do Carly and Jax still think she's dead at the bottom of the cliff? And everyone else just thinks she ran off? 

We don't know much about Neil, do we? This sudden murder thing is really odd.


----------



## JimSpence

I can't believe that there isn't more talk here.

Anyway, I see a DNS test in the future. Finding that ring is awfully convenient.
What plans does Cyrus have for Britt?


----------



## Graymalkin

I'm really not interested in the Molly-TJ-Brando business.

How long will the Nic-Ava detente last? I think they'll blow it up by Tuesday.

Was the actress they hired to play Courtney (to escort Mike to Heaven) the same actress who played her when she was on the show?


----------



## stellie93

Yeah, I think that was her. Nice to bring her in for that, but in general the whole Mike dying thing went on way too long for me. 

Now Alexis has some kind of bone disease that you usually have to be 70 to get???? I could do without that too.


----------



## Johncv

stellie93 said:


> Yeah, I think that was her. Nice to bring her in for that, but in general the whole Mike dying thing went on way too long for me.
> 
> Now Alexis has some kind of bone disease that you usually have to be 70 to get???? I could do without that too.


That not going to be her main problem, Alexis is now going to hook on pain meds.


----------



## TonyD79

Graymalkin said:


> I'm really not interested in the Molly-TJ-Brando business.
> 
> How long will the Nic-Ava detente last? I think they'll blow it up by Tuesday.
> 
> Was the actress they hired to play Courtney (to escort Mike to Heaven) the same actress who played her when she was on the show?


Nic and Ava are going to fall in love. Gonna be the slightly evil, slightly good power couple. You know, what sonny and Carly used to be.

And, yes, that was Alicia Leigh Willis as Courtney. She has come back as a ghost so many times they might as well put her on the faces at the beginning of the show. She's appeared to Nic, Sonny, Spencer and others. I think she's appeared to Mike more than once.


----------



## Snappa77

Writers must REALLY hate Alexis. She has had by far the most boring and useless story lines for over a year now. 

Did they ever explain where Kristina was while Mike was dying?

Ava and Nicolas getting together is waaaaaay better than the bull$#!t they seem headed towards with Franco and Liz. 

Brooklyn & Chase? Really? 

Have they shown Monica's or Bobbi's reaction to being fired?


----------



## TonyD79

I think they are minimizing Monica and Bobbi on set due to their age.


----------



## Johncv

So who blackmailing Nik and Ava with the pics?


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> So who blackmailing Nik and Ava with the pics?


They are trying to make it look like Scott. But he'd be more ebullient with Bobbi if he were about to score.


----------



## JimSpence

My guess is that Cyrus is behind the blackmail.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> My guess is that Cyrus is behind the blackmail.


I don't think so, it clearly someone Nik and Ava knew. My question is how the pics were taken at the same time.


----------



## Graymalkin

We know who the blackmailers are, and it’s poetic justice.


----------



## TonyD79

I figured it was a setup with Liz and Franco. Didn’t expect Scott’s involvement. Now we get to find out the end game.


----------



## TonyD79

I’m sorry. Britt and Sasha look too much alike. When Sasha ran up to Michael it took me a second to realize it wasn’t Britt.


----------



## Snappa77

Please PLEASE don't really kill Nelle off. I love her character. 

Anyone know what is up with the actress who was playing her? Did she leave for a different show/movie? 

I dislike it when soaps actually find a body. Except in the case of Neil. That guy was extremely boring.


----------



## TonyD79

Plan on preemptions this week. ABC will be showing MLB playoffs at 2pm ET starting Tuesday. Games could go through Friday.


----------



## TonyD79

Rainout today (Thursday). May be new episode?


----------



## JimSpence

Give me a geography lesson. I thought Port Charles was on Lake Ontario, so exactly what river was Nelle found near?


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Give me a geography lesson. I thought Port Charles was on Lake Ontario, so exactly what river was Nelle found near?


The cabin isn't near Port Charles exactly. It is a couple hour drive. Since they said Pa side of river, maybe the Susquehanna? Delaware?

Add: The Allegheny river also crosses the state line. A lot of it is a reservoir there. It is western state so it could be.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Give me a geography lesson. I thought Port Charles was on Lake Ontario, so exactly what river was Nelle found near?


Port Charles is located in Hollywood CA.


----------



## Snappa77

Sam McCall couldn't be around Jason Morgan cuz he is a felon.

Jason Morgan is a convicted felon.

Jason Morgan lives in New York state.

Convicted felons CANNOT carry weapons in New York state.

Jason Morgan carries weapons ALL the time.

Jason Morgan carries weapons ALL the time in New York state and is a convicted felon.

Chewbacca is a Wookie. 
Wookies live on Endor.

The PCPD are a joke.
I rest my case.


----------



## TonyD79

The return is “semi” Moore. Jackie Templeton’s character returns without Demi Moore. But with Kim Delaney. Interesting.


----------



## Snappa77

TonyD79 said:


> The return is "semi" Moore. Jackie Templeton's character returns without Demi Moore. But with Kim Delaney. Interesting.


Whoa. Didn't even realize it was Delaney. Time hasn't been kind.


----------



## JimSpence

So, who is going to fit Cyrus with a pair of cement shoes.
And, let it be soon!


----------



## Snappa77

JimSpence said:


> So, who is going to fit Cyrus with a pair of cement shoes.
> And, let it be soon!


Knowing the writers it will probably be Trina. Kill him while he is fighting with Taggert. And cuz no accidental or self defense death goes unpunished in Port Charles they'll probably foolishly cover it up or someone like Ava or Curtis will get blamed.

I'm gonna be honest. I didn't recognize Amy. At all. I fast forward thru the VASTLY OVERDONE singing scenes of the nurses ball so if she looked like that during the episodes I didn't notice. Good for her though. She looked amazing.


----------



## Johncv

Snappa77 said:


> Knowing the writers it will probably be Trina. Kill him while he is fighting with Taggert. And cuz no accidental or self defense death goes unpunished in Port Charles they'll probably foolishly cover it up or someone like Ava or Curtis will get blamed.
> 
> I'm gonna be honest. I didn't recognize Amy. At all. I fast forward thru the VASTLY OVERDONE singing scenes of the nurses ball so if she looked like that during the episodes I didn't notice. Good for her though. She looked amazing.


She lost a lot of weight, looks good. Hope she did it in a healthy way.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> She lost a lot of weight, looks good. Hope she did it in a healthy way.


From an article

Risa Dorken was, in fact, more cautious of what she consumed and what she drank. Avoiding heavily refined food products is one of the critical steps that need to be performed to lose weight.

Similarly, food products with added sugar and high nutritional values should be consumed in a limited or no quantity at all.

Low carb items, such as fresh organic fruit and veggies, with an effective diet plan, should be given the highest priority. Risa likely took such steps to achieve a healthier, fitter body weight.

Dorken's weight loss technique is less effective without a fitness routine. She certainly welcomed an intense fitness regime to engage her body in physical activity.

Risa Dorken lost a substantial amount of weight by incorporating a workout routine to her diet schedule.


----------



## stellie93

It's a little annoying to think that now that she's lost weight they'll give her a bigger role on the show. Don't know that that's true, but it kind of looks that way. She does have a good voice. :up:


----------



## JimSpence

Has anyone noticed that Maxie is also losing some weight?
I also wonder if the writers are using a flowchart in order to keep all of the plots straight? Heaven knows that I'm having trouble keeping up with the twists and turns.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Has anyone noticed that Maxie is also losing some weight?
> I also wonder if the writers are using a flowchart in order to keep all of the plots straight? Heaven knows that I'm having trouble keeping up with the twists and turns.


One of those picture and string charts they use on the detective shows.


----------



## JimSpence

There's not enough string for that!


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> Has anyone noticed that Maxie is also losing some weight?
> I also wonder if the writers are using a flowchart in order to keep all of the plots straight? Heaven knows that I'm having trouble keeping up with the twists and turns.


Jason (Steve Burton) looks like he lifting the weights.


----------



## JimSpence

I have one word for the writers of GH.

CONVOLUTED!!


----------



## stellie93

For some reason I find Ava and Nik really hard to believe as a couple. 

I was expecting Nelle to be in that costume.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> For some reason I find Ava and Nik really hard to believe as a couple.
> 
> I was expecting Nelle to be in that costume.


Dead giveaway. Darth was Leia's father.


----------



## Graymalkin

That was an interesting episode for the day before Election Day.

No men in the episode or the opening credits. Just women.


----------



## JimSpence

Cyrus works fast. Will Ryan survive? 
It looked like to me that Chase recognized that something isn't quite right with "Anna". 
Will Cyrus fall for the Jordan/Portia act?


----------



## TonyD79

Cyrus acts too fast. We may find out it wasn’t Cyrus who acted yet Julian gets sucked into cyrus’s circle. 

Anyone can tell Anna isn’t Anna. She isn’t as convincing as Ryan was when he masqueraded as his brother.


----------



## Snappa77

Catching up on last week's eps.
On Monday's (nov 2nd) women's voting episode there was a woman Joss kept glancing at that the camera stayed on for a sec. Anyone know ego that was? I didn't recognize the actress so I'm not sure if she was a character that passed away or anything. But they focused on her twice. When Beatrix/Carly was giving her soap box speech and when women were going in to vote.


----------



## TonyD79

A new Lucas? Quite a difference. Usually they try to stay somewhat the same. I missed the single use of his name in the first scene and was soooo confused.


----------



## Snappa77

If it wasn't for Spinelli Taggart would be the WORST undercover guy in Port Charles. This dude was a cop before?? He is a f'n bumbling idiot.


----------



## stellie93

So, of course, Willow is pregnant.


----------



## Crobinzine

I wonder if Cyrus is connected to David Hamilton? Or is he just trying to get leverage on Laura?
From Wikipedia: Laura falls for law student, Scott Baldwin, and is so distraught when he rejects her that she starts an affair with Rick's friend, David Hamilton. Laura accidentally causes David's death when he rejects her for Lesley. Laura does not remember the incident and Lesley confesses to the murder. When Lesley is convicted, Laura confesses and is sentenced to probation.


----------



## stellie93

Thanks--I have no memory of that at all.


----------



## TonyD79

Crobinzine said:


> I wonder if Cyrus is connected to David Hamilton? Or is he just trying to get leverage on Laura?
> From Wikipedia: Laura falls for law student, Scott Baldwin, and is so distraught when he rejects her that she starts an affair with Rick's friend, David Hamilton. Laura accidentally causes David's death when he rejects her for Lesley. Laura does not remember the incident and Lesley confesses to the murder. When Lesley is convicted, Laura confesses and is sentenced to probation.


That's an old pull for sure. Just before I started watching again full time. Only saw a few episodes at that time.


----------



## Johncv

TonyD79 said:


> A new Lucas? Quite a difference. Usually they try to stay somewhat the same. I missed the single use of his name in the first scene and was soooo confused.


What happened to the other Lucas?

The writers have really dumb down Julian.


----------



## stellie93

Well, Lulu won't have to make that choice.....


----------



## Snappa77

Cyrus just managed to enrage the following families...

Corrinthos
Spencer
Quartermaine
Webber
Baldwin
Cassadine
Scorpio
Jones

The last person to mess with THAT MANY Port Charles families was Shiloh. And he got dead quick. 

Julian....smh. Makes zero sense what they are dining with his character. Isn't Danny his grandkid? There is nooo way he didn't see him. The Rib is tiny as hell.


----------



## TonyD79

When do they realize cell phones can be located?


----------



## Snappa77

TonyD79 said:


> When do they realize cell phones can be located?


I was thinking about that too. EVERY parent I know uses that locate my iphone feature to keep track of their kids. And the writers know about cuz Trina brought it up when she lost her phone (the one Julian found).

Can someone remind me... why does Molly have beef with Valentine? I know Sam doesn't like him but Sam doesn't like ANYONE. What's Molly's issue?


----------



## TonyD79

I don’t know. Maybe he tried to kill her mother?


----------



## Snappa77

TonyD79 said:


> I don't know. Maybe he tried to kill her mother?


Really? When?


----------



## TonyD79

Snappa77 said:


> Really? When?


Sorry. I misread your post.


----------



## JimSpence

Dev told the bartender that there was a suspicious bag under a table!
Is that bartender still alive? He may have some answers for Mac. 
How many PC residents will wish harm to Cyrus? Probably all of them.


----------



## stellie93

I forgot about Dev seeing the bag. Did that happen right before it exploded, or did the bartender just ignore him? Did Cyrus really intend to blow it up later when just Jason was there, or did he not care how many others he killed? If Cyrus is killed, it would be hard to say only Jason and Sonny want him dead.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I forgot about Dev seeing the bag. Did that happen right before it exploded, or did the bartender just ignore him? Did Cyrus really intend to blow it up later when just Jason was there, or did he not care how many others he killed? If Cyrus is killed, it would be hard to say only Jason and Sonny want him dead.


Cyrus instructed Julian to call when the bag was in place. The call was supposedly to a burner phone. But the call actually detonated the bomb. So, no, Cyrus never intended for the bomb to go off later.


----------



## Snappa77

OK I'll be the first to admit I do NOT like the 'Sam' character. But I do like the actress. It is just that the character has for years been written soooo badly. With that said I do like this new story line they introduced with her conflict of being with Jason and raising her kids. The 2 parallel conversations between Sam & Carly and Sonny & Jason were well done by all four. For once I am looking forward to something involving Sam.

BTW it was interesting to see Jason & Sonny acknowledge Sonny and Sam's past history. I know Port Charles is like a high school in the 90's... everyone sleeps with everyone... it is still weird when it is brought it up. 

Gotta love Traci. Glad she is back. 

Kim has a kid that is most likely Julian's and she named him after Drew. Wow. She is shadier than old school Elizabeth.

I am really enjoying Ava and Nikolas. And I don't know why. lol. They just work for me. And I really like Ava's character. 

Is Morgan coming back? He was mentioned an awful lot this week.

Sorta off topic.... Am I the only one who was slightly reminded of Nelle by the main actress in the Netflix chess movie 'Queen's Gambit'. They are by no means twins but there was something about the way they both kinda stare off that made me think that they favored each other. 

Have a good weekend yall.


----------



## stellie93

I used to love Sam, but I can't stand her anymore. Don't know if it's the writing or the acting. 

Love seeing Tracy. Now if they could just bring in Luke for a few days.....

I really hate the Ned-Alexis thing. It seemed to come out of nowhere.


----------



## Snappa77

Great scene with Laura, Cyrus and Martin. 

Awful scene with Jordan and Curtis. The writers LOVE making Jordan seem like a bleeping idiot as she is once AGAIN explaining herself for lying and withholding the truth. Oy vey! 

Ugh Julian. Smh. It is like he, Taggert and Jordan are having a contest to see who can make the worst decisions in Port Charles. 
Previous champions.... Brad, Maxie and Elizabeth.


----------



## TonyD79

Maxie is still in the running.


----------



## stellie93

Can someone explain to me how Laura is a sister to these people? I guess I haven't been paying close enough attention lately. Although I was watching back when Laura came on the show, I don't remember anything about her parents.


----------



## TonyD79

She was raised by the vinings but they were not her parents. Old man Gray was her dad. Pretty simple, actually.

He had an affair with Lesley who is Laura’s real mom. Lesley thought the baby was dead so Laura wound up with the Vinings and was raised as Amy Vining’s step sister.


----------



## stellie93

It's coming back to me now. I remember Amy being her sister, but I wasn't sure if Leslie was her real mom. Did she know who her real dad was?

Great to see Martin getting more time--love him from All my Children back in the day.  And good to see that he's not such a bad guy as he seemed at first.


----------



## TonyD79

Not right away. She knew who he was in her teen years when she was reunited with Lesley.


----------



## Johncv

Look like William DeVry (Juliam) was fired and Roger Howarth (Fanco) will leave over contract issue.


----------



## Snappa77

They got rid of alot of characters. I hope they don't get rid of the Franco character. At the worst just replace the actor.


----------



## JimSpence

WOW! There's a lot going on.
I guess we'll have to wait for Thursday for the next episode due to Wednesday's being preempted.

Make that Friday!!!


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> WOW! There's a lot going on.
> I guess we'll have to wait for Thursday for the next episode due to Wednesday's being preempted.
> 
> Make that Friday!!!


Things may get messy. We were preempted here again (2 pm East coast) but Hulu has the Thursday episode. So does the ABC app.


----------



## TonyD79

Yep. The Thursday (originally Wednesday) episode was skipped for some of us.


----------



## Caslu01

RIP John Reilly (aka Sean Donely), one of my all time favorites...

https://www.usatoday.com/story/ente...n-donely-general-hospital-dies-84/6617692002/

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JimSpence

WOW! Two weeks without a any more posts here.
I'm just caught up with this weeks episodes.
So much happened I don't know where to start.
Sonny's lost his memory, Traci is in deep, Olivia has discovered that Nelle was her daughter, Alexis has hit rock bottom.


----------



## stellie93

So is the nurse who's taking care of Sonny the same one who delivered Nell to Florida? That's weird. Is there more to this convoluted story?


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> So is the nurse who's taking care of Sonny the same one who delivered Nell to Florida? That's weird. Is there more to this convoluted story?


I think it's just a coincidence.


----------



## terpfan1980

My wife is the fan of the show, not me, though I catch bits and pieces as she watches. That said, I seriously doubt it's just a coincidence. I expect that eventually that nurse will play a roll in getting things right between Sonny/Carly and Nina.


----------



## TonyD79

That wouldn’t mean it wasn’t a coincidence. 

What wouldn’t be a coincidence would be if someone planned her to find sonny.


----------



## Crobinzine

Peter's HIPAA violation should get GH & the Intruder in a world of trouble. But it's a soap and will be overlooked...


----------



## stellie93

You have to feel sorry for poor Maxi. I can't see Peter lasting much longer, and then she'll have another baby with a dead father.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> You have to feel sorry for poor Maxi. I can't see Peter lasting much longer, and then she'll have another baby with a dead father.


Kind of makes dating her a big NO, doesn't it?


----------



## Snappa77

Um.... have they ever said where Kristina is?
Her mother is spiraling. Her boss and sorta friend Julian is dead. Her dad is missing and presumed dead. And her brother was just hospitalized. 

Also does ANYONE ever knock before entering a hospital room? I noticed that when Maxie visited Dante the other day but it was even more noticeable when self absorbed Sam walks into his room without knocking while he is getting dressed and just stands there with the door wide open. Sheesh.


----------



## Snappa77

OMG how can I forget to mention....

BRITT WAS _'SOFA KING'_ *HILARIOUS* DURING HER SCENE WITH MAXIE and NINA!!!


----------



## TonyD79

Snappa77 said:


> Um.... have they ever said where Kristina is?
> Her mother is spiraling. Her boss and sorta friend Julian is dead. Her dad is missing and presumed dead. And her brother was just hospitalized.


I assume she is upstairs with Chuck Cunningham.


----------



## JimSpence

Why did Nina have the Tan-0 bar's phone number?
I looks like Sonny will show up at his funeral. 
That scene will be fun!


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> Why did Nina have the Tan-0 bar's phone number?


Because the co-owner was Nina's nurse? The reunited a few weeks ago.

I'm expecting Sunny to ride in to save everyone from an attack from Cyrus.


----------



## Snappa77

So many things are uncertain but the ONE thing we ALL know for sure..... THAT wedding is F#CKED!!!!


----------



## JimSpence

Nina lost it at the grave site.


----------



## stellie93

I haven't liked Nina since they changed actresses, so I'm not looking forward to this storyline. Glad to see her break up with Jax, though.


----------



## Graymalkin

Cameron didn’t shave his head completely. Shouldn’t he be bald? Or is that enough for showing solidarity?


----------



## TonyD79

It was for Franco. That’s all that matters.


----------



## stellie93

Please, no more Leslie. She's way too old.


----------



## Crobinzine

Guess that’s what I get for having a favorite character. LOL!


----------



## Crobinzine

Guess now we know why Serena Baldwin doesn't visit much.


----------



## Graymalkin

Is Cam going to start to see dead people? And was that the original actor to play Zander? The actor would be 20 years older by now.


----------



## tanyatnt

Graymalkin said:


> Is Cam going to start to see dead people? And was that the original actor to play Zander? The actor would be 20 years older by now.


I hope if he does he gets a visit from Franco to tell him about Peter and then he can kill Peter because I'm so tired of him.

Also, I do believe that is the same actor as before. He's aged about as much as most of Hollywood does over 20 years lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johncv

tanyatnt said:


> I hope if he does he gets a visit from Franco to tell him about Peter and then he can kill Peter because I'm so tired of him.
> 
> Also, I do believe that is the same actor as before. He's aged about as much as most of Hollywood does over 20 years lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What i read is that Roger Horwath will return to GH, but not as Franco. Same actor who played Zac, GH is digging him out of the grave.


----------



## JimSpence

Dr. Britt is the key to Jason's arrest in that she suspect's that her mother is behind Dante's 'mission'. It will be interesting to learn how the WSB factors into this. 

.


----------



## stellie93

So if Nina sees Sonny is she going to tell them or not just to get even with Carly????


----------



## JimSpence

More importantly will she tell Sonny who he is?


----------



## Graymalkin

I think Nina will make Sonny fall in love with her to get back at Carly.


----------



## tanyatnt

Graymalkin said:


> I think Nina will make Sonny fall in love with her to get back at Carly.


I agree. I think she's going to pretend to be his "blonde woman".

Only problem is Phyllis because she knows about Jax.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allan

I predict that Nina will plan to tell Carly, but Carly will spout off, and p*ss Nina off and Nina will change her mind.


----------



## stellie93

I see dead people. A rerun of GH for some reason???


----------



## TonyD79

East coast preempted by Biden press conference.


----------



## stellie93

I'm in the eastern time zone and GH was on. I guess each station chooses whether to run it or not.


----------



## JimSpence

I am also in the Eastern Time Zone and my ABC station preempted GH at 2pm, your station probably carries GH at 3pm. Are you sure that what you saw was the latest episode? Hulu doesn't list the Thursday episode.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I'm in the eastern time zone and GH was on. I guess each station chooses whether to run it or not.


The 2 pm showing was joined in progress about 40 minutes in and it was a rerun. The 2 pm ET showing is the "official" one.

And, no, ABC decides on news preemptions.


----------



## JimSpence

The incident in DC preempted the last 15 mins. But, thanks to Hulu, I saw that Jason's bail was declined and Joss teed off on Cam as did Carly on Peter.


----------



## stellie93

I'm getting really tired of Cam. He's way overdoing the acting IMO.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I'm getting really tired of Cam. He's way overdoing the acting IMO.


Way

And not a single person reminds him how violently wrong he was about Franco himself. Repeating pattern?


----------



## stellie93

Whoa! Didn't see that coming.


----------



## JimSpence

Nor did I. 
I wonder how long this will play out?


----------



## hummingbird_206

I've been thinking it was fake for a while, but I'm always wrong so I'm shocked that I was right! Her evasiveness when Maxie was grilling her about her Dr made me suspicious.


----------



## JimSpence

So. who's going to be poisoned?
And, who's going to do the deed of offing Peter?
How ironic would it be if Cyrus was behind it?


----------



## Graymalkin

So happy to see Michael and Willow finally figure it out. That first day when she showed up at the grief counseling group, I knew they were a match.


----------



## stellie93

The guy who plays Peter is really good at looking evil. You have to wonder about actors who fall into killer parts so easily.


----------



## JimSpence

So, another preemption today by prezident buydon.

Looks like I'll have to use Hulu to watch the final 30mins.


----------



## Johncv

JimSpence said:


> So, another preemption today by prezident buydon.
> 
> Looks like I'll have to use Hulu to watch the final 30mins.


I alway which GH on (Hulu, no ads), because of this. If you have Hulu why are you using TiVo?


----------



## Johncv

Chase will survive. Who is taking over Peter's news rag and Nina's Crusom?


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> I alway which GH on (Hulu, no ads), because of this. If you have Hulu why are you using TiVo?


I watch on TiVo if skip is enabled. Hulu if not.


----------



## JimSpence

Monday's episode preempted.
So, I'll have to wait to see if big Bertha beats up Alexis.


----------



## Johncv

Am I the only one that see what going to happen. Valentine is going to end up with Maxie baby.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> Am I the only one that see what going to happen. Valentine is going to end up with Maxie baby.


----------



## stellie93

I'm an idiot--I didn't think of it, but I bet you're right.


----------



## JimSpence

That's what they want us to think. It's going to be much more devious.


----------



## JimSpence

So the week of 5/3 should be interesting. 
Sonny is going to be found out, and Carly, Laura and Ava have teamed up to take out Cyrus.


----------



## Graymalkin

Carly strutting into that meeting dressed all in white. Impressive.


----------



## Johncv

So Cam going to become a bad boy.


----------



## TonyD79

Or is it that he didn’t do it and he realizes how circumstantial evidence can be wrong?


----------



## hummingbird_206

TonyD79 said:


> Or is it that he didn't do it and he realizes how circumstantial evidence can be wrong?


Yep, the similarity to the shooting of Franco isn't a coincidence. Hard to say whether Cam is smart enough to figure that out. Maybe with a lot of help he'll see it.


----------



## TonyD79

Oh he isn’t. Or he’d see it already. He will need help. 

Or if he did pull the trigger maybe he can start doing art and become the “new” Franco.


----------



## JimSpence

If looks could kill. It would be the way Cyrus and Carly looked at each other at the meeting of the families.

Is Cam finally getting it?


----------



## Johncv

Jason and Dr. Britt will become an item and end up in Nixon Falls.


----------



## TonyD79

Nixon Falls is becoming the new Beechers Corners.


----------



## JimSpence

So it looks like Brando and Sasha did the dirty.


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> So it looks like Brando and Sasha did the dirty.


We already knew that.

What I want to know is when did "Mike" develop computer skills up to Spinelli levels?


----------



## Johncv

TonyD79 said:


> We already knew that.
> 
> What I want to know is when did "Mike" develop computer skills up to Spinelli levels?


Going off a colasping bridge and into a raging river will educate you.


----------



## Johncv

What I want is why "mike" has not Google Nina and found pics of him at the Nurses Ball.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> What I want is why "mike" has not Google Nina and found pics of him at the Nurses Ball.


Or why Elijah didn't.

The Nixon Falls story is a complete waste of time and full of holes. Still trying to find a river that crosses Pennsylvania into New Jersey. Or the other way around. There is this thing called the Delaware River that prevents that.


----------



## Graymalkin

TonyD79 said:


> Or why Elijah didn't.
> 
> The Nixon Falls story is a complete waste of time and full of holes. Still trying to find a river that crosses Pennsylvania into New Jersey. Or the other way around. There is this thing called the Delaware River that prevents that.


Didn't you hear? The Hudson River connects to the Delaware River now.


----------



## JimSpence

What the hell are the writers smoking? The plots are getting more and more complicated that it's hard to keep track of it all.


----------



## Crobinzine

I think it's mostly speculation based on the interesting choice of name for Florence and Lenny's bar. It's assumed that "Tan-O" is short for "Lantano," the Pennsylvania county in which Llanview resides.


----------



## Johncv

Anyone want to speculate who Elijah is talking to on the other end of the phone.


----------



## TonyD79

I know that was Sharon Wyatt on the phone today but she sounded so different it could have been anyone.


----------



## Johncv

TonyD79 said:


> I know that was Sharon Wyatt on the phone today but she sounded so different it could have been anyone.


She sounded like she reading the lines into the phone. Fridays episode was throwaway.


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> She sounded like she reading the lines into the phone. Fridays episode was throwaway.


She's in Tennessee and couldn't make it physically. She doesn't have an acting credit since 2008.

Not sure it was totally a throwaway. Not only did it honor a long time actor but I don't think that is the last we will see of Annie.


----------



## Crobinzine

Wow, Corinth. From “Loving”.


----------



## stellie93

I really hope that guy kills Nina. I can't stand that actress and it's a crime what she's doing to Sonny.


----------



## stellie93

I missed part of this for a news break, but how could he not know there were no bullets in the gun.


----------



## allan

stellie93 said:


> I really hope that guy kills Nina. I can't stand that actress and it's a crime what she's doing to Sonny.


Also, the sheer stupidity of meeting him. They couldn't have used any new illegally stolen evidence anymore than they could what they already had.


----------



## JimSpence

Wow! Maxie really laid into Peter!!!! I was hoping that with Peter heading to the roof he was going to jump.
Anyone see that Maxie's baby will be claimed by Julian?


----------



## TonyD79

Julian?


----------



## JimSpence

I guess I meant Valentin. Blame it in a brain fart!


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> I guess I meant Valentin. Blame it in a brain fart!


S'okay.

I can see Valentin helping protect the baby from Peter as he feels responsible for Peter.

Do we assume "Chloe" is dead? Also, it looks like the new doctor in town isn't going to raise eyebrows that he looks like Franco.


----------



## stellie93

Yeah, that was weird. Since Elizabeth didn't react to him, I guess he's just a new guy. ???


----------



## TonyD79

Maxie didn’t react either.


----------



## Crobinzine

Why do they insist on covering up things that don't need to be covered up?


----------



## TonyD79

Drama. If everyone knows Peter is dead, then there is no reason for the baby to not go back to Maxie. That kills that whole storyline. No ELQ drama. No reason to withhold the poisoning so more work on it and there goes that story. No reason to hold back on Willow and Michael. 

Many days of dead air.

If you watch a soap always prepare for the dumbest decisions so nobody is ever happy.


----------



## JimSpence

I guess Jordan needs some practice on the shooting range. She only shot Cyrus in the leg! 

Is Peter's corpse still in the stairwell?

How long will the ruse be stretched out concerning the baby?


----------



## stellie93

Yeah- did I miss the part where they disposed of Peter's body???
Surely someone walks
on those stairs sometime soon.


----------



## TonyD79

They didn’t show it but there was a conversation between Elizabeth and Finn indicating they got rid of the body.


----------



## Graymalkin

The idea that Jax can blackmail Michael about having sex with Willow is the most ludicrous ever. She’s his ex-wife and not in a romantic relationship with anyone else, even Chase!


----------



## Crobinzine

He should tell Jax to mind his own business. The only person he’s going to hurt is Chase.


----------



## stellie93

Yeah I thought that was out of character for Jax. But then if it brings Sonny to Port Charles it would be a good thing.


----------



## allan

stellie93 said:


> Yeah I thought that was out of character for Jax. But then if it brings Sonny to Port Charles it would be a good thing.


That would serve Jax right, especially with Nina having feelings for Sonny.


----------



## JimSpence

Which train wreck is going to arrive at Port Charles first?
- Nina reveals that Sonny is alive! And he'll get his memory back! Carly will be happy until it's revealed that Nina is in love with 'Mike'!
- That Peter is dead and how he died! Will the cure be discovered? What will happen when Chase finds out about Willow and Michael?
- I see a DNA test in the future. Will Valentin interfere with the results?
- What does Cyrus have up his sleeve? Maybe Sonny will take care of him!


----------



## TonyD79

The almost totally silent until now Wiley is going to start babbling about Grandpa Sonny.


----------



## Crobinzine

Spencer is the stalker.


----------



## TonyD79

Crobinzine said:


> Spencer is the stalker.


That's what I assume.


----------



## stellie93

Interesting... I wonder if Spencer comes back if it will be a different actor and he has grown 10 years older like soap kids usually do


----------



## Graymalkin

You’re saying Spencer is stalking Nikolas and Ava?


----------



## JimSpence

I see the writers gathered around a table thinking of ways to mess with the minds of the viewers.


----------



## stellie93

I wasn't able to pay close attention today. Did we learn something about the Franco look-alike guy? What did they see on the tape?


----------



## JimSpence

So, when will the annulment happen?
And they need to find Peter's body so the baby charade can end.
Time for Sonny to return to PC.


----------



## JimSpence

How did the Warden and Judge Carson find out about Shawn and Alexis' plan?
Who snitched?
I see Molly talking to the DA and the Judge will be in trouble!!!!


----------



## TonyD79

Oh god. As I watched Ava talk about marriage to Carly and Jason….


----------



## JimSpence

It's really, really time for Sonny to get his memory back and return to Port Charles.


----------



## TonyD79

From the upscale ninja we saw today, it looks like we have a new Spencer.


----------



## Graymalkin

A little homage to the Stephen King novel “Carrie,” with Trina being covered in a bucket of pig’s blood (intended for Ava, of course). If only she had telekinetic powers…


----------



## TonyD79

Speaking of which, whatever happened to Olivia’s premonition powers?


----------



## stellie93

No way our little Spencer grew into this guy. And doesn't Laura know where he is anymore?


----------



## JimSpence

Just when I thought that the plot threads were starting to unwind the writers throw in a few new ones. Can't they just let some of the old ones get settled before starting new ones.

It looks like Molly and Martin will be getting Judge Carson.
I hope the ongoing where's Peter thread comes to an end soon.
Along with the Maxie's baby thread.


----------



## stellie93

Don't Maxi and Brooklyn realize that they are going to be in big trouble when they eventually tell everyone what they've done????


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Don't Maxi and Brooklyn realize that they are going to be in big trouble when they eventually tell everyone what they've done????


Trouble with who?


----------



## stellie93

Valentin isn't going to be happy that he's fallen in love with Maxi's baby, not to mention the stock issue. Everyone else will be happy that Maxi's baby is alive, but weren't some laws broken???? And they need to find out what really happened to the nurse who was trying to kidnap Louise.


----------



## JimSpence

So, Dr. Holt is a "Q". This could get interesting. 

How long before Sonny is revealed? And get his memory back.


----------



## JimSpence

Love the pool scenes.


----------



## JimSpence

What's the conjecture about Spencer? 
And is Peter alive or not?
They seem to mention Lulu a lot, will she return?
Then there's the baby Bailey (Louise) plot.
When is Sonny going to get his memory?


----------



## TonyD79

Oh, Peter is alive. He died too simply for a soap and his daddy kept returning from the dead. 

I always assumed lulu was coming back. That it was a leave of absence for Emma. Of course, she comes back as soon as Dante lets himself fall for Sam. 

Spencer. This kid isn’t spencer but a new son for Nicolas. No way he is a continuation of the old Spencer. But is he accepting his once friend Ava? I’m dubious. He may just be playing it to not be a suspect. But Ryan *is* coming back. No way we see him this much otherwise.


----------



## JimSpence

They're setting up for Sonny's return_._
But how long will it take the five families to accept him?


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> They're setting up for Sonny's return_._
> But how long will it take the five families to accept him?


One major shootout will do it.

BTW, this story about Carly and Jason having to marry is just garbage. They've had lots of times where a proxy has stepped in for the family leader at a five families meeting.


----------



## TonyD79

Tribute to Stuart Damon today. I didn’t realize he passed away in June.


----------



## JimSpence

If that was a meeting of the 5 families then why only 4 members at the table?
Sonny needs to get back to PC ASAP.
Also. who's the new nurse?


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> If that was a meeting of the 5 families then why only 4 members at the table?


Kind of like the Big Ten.


----------



## JimSpence

So, what's happenin'?
I suspect that things will start to move along faster!


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> So, what's happenin'?
> I suspect that things will start to move along faster!


Not when they keep going to the Peter and Cyrus wells. Feels like things are dragging.

Oh, Spencer is still the stalker.


----------



## terpfan1980

TonyD79 said:


> Not when they keep going to the Peter and Cyrus wells. Feels like things are dragging.
> 
> Oh, Spencer is still the stalker.


My wife is the fan here, though I follow the discussion to offer spoilers and comments to her at times....

Anyway, I was telling her yesterday that it seems that the writers act like no one interesting ever really moves to town to replace the characters that got killed off multiple times previously. Instead they just keep resurrecting the same characters over again.

I used to see the same when my grandmother was a big fan of Days. The same people kept coming back from the dead. In soap opera land no one is ever really dead, until they are so old they can't keep them in the show.

Wife has been complaining for a while that the show is just stupid and that they don't seem to be able to come up with new content.


----------



## Graymalkin

I don’t want Peter August back! But I do want Drew Cain back. I like Cameron Mathison.

Is Nell going to show up again? Or Hayden? Or Cyrus?


----------



## TonyD79

Reunion in Nixon Falls.


----------



## stellie93

When my Mom was in her 90's she was mentally pretty good, but not really able to start new shows. She watched her 3 soaps every day and was able to keep all the characters straight because they seldom changed. I'm watching GH so I'll have something I can follow in a few years.


----------



## JimSpence

So, all of you need to catch up on what's happening as its starting to heat up,


----------



## stellie93

Go Jax!!


----------



## TonyD79

So Sonny is going to reject Carly when he finds out who the blonde woman in his dreams is? That’s what throwing his father’s watch away told me. 

Sigh. Can no one ever actually have the parentage they have? Now Portia has a secret about Trina’s dad. Curtis?

Oh, and the wedding is “tonight” which translates into next Thursday in soap time.


----------



## stellie93

If Sonny wants to live his life out as Mike, fine and dandy. Just go home and meet your family--connect with your children and explain to them why you want to walk away.


----------



## JimSpence

Boom!


----------



## JimSpence

Knock knock, anyone here?


----------



## stellie93

I think it's been pretty good lately. Nice to have Sonny back, and Nina should just leave town while she still can. What she did was unforgivable.


----------



## stellie93

So am I imagining things? I thought a long time ago we started seeing a girl we didn't know in nurses uniform behind the desk at GH. Was that Esme (sp?)? And why is she so interested in Ryan? Who is she, really?


----------



## Johncv

Is there a new actor playing Nick now? What happen to the other Nick?


----------



## terpfan1980

Johncv said:


> Is there a new actor playing Nick now? What happen to the other Nick?


Temporary thing. I saw news on that the other day (my wife is the GH fan, I see spoiler/highlight type things for it in my Google News feed and it mentioned a temporary change for that role)


----------



## TonyD79

It was one show. Probably more than that because Nikolas was missing a couple of days.


----------



## stellie93

Why are they airing a rerun today?? Many dead people walking around.


----------



## TonyD79

Shooting in Texas.


----------



## JimSpence

Knock. Knock! Anybody here?

The story threads are unraveling, yet they are balling up new ones.


----------



## Graymalkin

So where is Liesl?


----------



## TonyD79

They showed her briefly today.


----------



## stellie93

Not crazy about this whole storyline. I was really hoping Drew was dead--don't like the new actor.


----------



## TonyD79

Nobody is ever dead.


----------



## stellie93

So Elizabeth's father is McGuiver, right.


----------



## Graymalkin

Yes, Jeff Webber was played by Richard Dean Anderson back in the 1970s. Will they get him back in his old role, or pick some other handsome geezer?


----------



## TonyD79

Anderson has retired. If Jeff comes back, it will be someone else.


----------



## Graymalkin

Dumbest legal storyline in a while. How exactly did Nina commit identity fraud?


----------



## Johncv

Graymalkin said:


> Dumbest legal storyline in a while. How exactly did Nina commit identity fraud?


I don't think that anyone here watches GH for legal or medical advices.


----------



## TonyD79

And they get the chance to have sonny in the witness stand saying “I told her I didn’t want to know who I was.”


----------



## Johncv

Look like Jax is gone, or replace. 

'General Hospital' drops Ingo Rademacher


----------



## hummingbird_206

Johncv said:


> Look like Jax is gone, or replace.
> 
> 'General Hospital' drops Ingo Rademacher


Good riddance.


----------



## stellie93

Noooo I like Jax. He doesn't need to be on every day, but he's a good character who's been here forever. I hate when they just bring in a completely different actor. (for example: Nicholas)


----------



## Johncv

Nov 22, last we will see of Jax. Let this be a warning to all, do NOT throw rocks in the house of the mouse. Hope TPTB find a replacement for new Jax.


----------



## TonyD79

Steve Burton is leaving too. Refused the vaccine.


----------



## allan

TonyD79 said:


> Steve Burton is leaving too. Refused the vaccine.


----------



## stellie93

Hate to see him leave, but I respect his choice. :up:


----------



## gweempose

TonyD79 said:


> Steve Burton is leaving too. Refused the vaccine.


There was a time in my life where I watched the show religiously. I can vividly remember when Burton first joined the cast. This must have been in the early to mid 90's. I can't believe he has been on all these years. Same with Maurice Benard. Have any actors been in more episodes than those two guys?


----------



## TonyD79

Leslie Charleson comes to mind.

List of longest-serving soap opera actors - Wikipedia


----------



## stellie93

Most of the long timers (I just looked down the first page) don't have very big roles anymore. The exception I noticed was Victor and Niki Newman on Young and the Restless. They've been there forever and still have major roles. 

Actually I thought Burton left the show when his brother appeared and took over the role of Jason. But then he came back. I think he was on another soap for a while.


----------



## gweempose

stellie93 said:


> Actually I thought Burton left the show when his brother appeared and took over the role of Jason. But then he came back. I think he was on another soap for a while.


AJ came back? Was it the same actor?


----------



## stellie93

Not AJ. Isn't Drew supposed to be Jason's brother? At one point they thought he was Jason although he looked different. Then they realized he was just implanted with Jason's mind (???) and eventually the real Jason came back. Or something like that.


----------



## TonyD79

Exactly like that. They are twins. But Drew got his face changed due to emergency surgery so they didn’t think he was Jason until “his” memories came back. 

Then “real” Jason came back from the dead and they had to retcon the Drew story to him being a twin with false memories.


----------



## JimSpence

Is Jason really dead? There's no body!
I predict that Jason will return eventually.
Maybe in a year, with a new actor playing the part.


----------



## terpfan1980

JimSpence said:


> Is Jason really dead? There's no body!
> I predict that Jason will return eventually.
> Maybe in a year, with a new actor playing the part.


Thus far the powers that be are saying "won't be recast".

I suspect that Jason returns after Covid-19 related mandates are removed. The character is popular, the actor is popular with the fans of the show, and the only reason he was written out was the vax or else mandate. So, no mandate requirement would likely equal return of the character and of course all of the drama and fun that would introduce back into the show, just as the show enjoyed with the return of the actor not all that long ago.

(I only know any of this because Mrs. Terpfan1980 is a fan of the show and has explained a little of the history of the show, etc., and I see spoilers for the show from Google searches looking for info on the show for her)


----------



## TonyD79

I agree. All press says he will gladly return if the Covid situation relaxes. They won’t go the Billy Miller route again. 

Amazing job they did on patching Laura Wright into old shots of Carly and Jason.


----------



## stellie93

terpfan1980 said:


> Thus far the powers that be are saying "won't be recast".
> 
> I suspect that Jason returns after Covid-19 related mandates are removed.


Not holding my breath for that. He'll be as old as Monica.


----------



## terpfan1980

stellie93 said:


> Not holding my breath for that. He'll be as old as Monica.


That really comes down to how all of these mandates play out in the legal system, no? While individual employers can put in mandates even if the gov't doesn't impose any, eventually Covid-19 and the pandemic will be a thing of the past and eventually the mandates will no longer apply. I don't think it'll take that much longer to get past all of this, though it has dragged on and continues to drag on with new variants, etc.

Honestly, it somewhat amazes me that this show and others are able to get all of the filming they need done given the pandemic. I know it has impacted at least a few of the actors on this show and we've seen stand-ins and such for some. Filming scenes that involve fairly close interaction between the characters means social distancing is out the window and of course we aren't seeing masks in use even among background characters (though it seems that other shows have also moved on quite a bit in that area)

Still, GH seems to bring back characters and actors repeatedly because the fans demand it, and/or the ratings need a boost and the storylines are getting too worn. Same holds for other soaps though (looks in general direction of Days of our Lives)


----------



## TonyD79

I’d like to see the industry rules they came up with. I know that SNL cast and guests wear masks during the thank you a but not during scenes. So I’d guess they have done a lot of minimizing of contact time wise. Massless only when necessary. Has anyone noticed if scenes are shorter?

I know they cut down on the number of extras on the set and things like that. 

Wonder how Lara Wright feels. The two who have left due to the vaccine requirement did a lot of scenes with her.


----------



## terpfan1980

TonyD79 said:


> I'd like to see the industry rules they came up with. I know that SNL cast and guests wear masks during the thank you a but not during scenes. So I'd guess they have done a lot of minimizing of contact time wise. Massless only when necessary. Has anyone noticed if scenes are shorter?
> 
> I know they cut down on the number of extras on the set and things like that.
> 
> Wonder how Lara Wright feels. The two who have left due to the vaccine requirement did a lot of scenes with her.


Am I recalling correctly that Steve Burton had previously tested positive for and admitted to having Covid? i think part of his issue with the vax mandate was that it didn't take into account any natural immunity that was acquired from having gotten Covid and recovered from same.


----------



## stellie93

That makes no sense to me--I had covid a month ago and I certainly don't need a vaccine. At least not for a while.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> That makes no sense to me--I had covid a month ago and I certainly don't need a vaccine. At least not for a while.


They are still encouraging you to get the vaccine. Covid plus the vaccine is much better than covid alone. Not sure when though.


----------



## stellie93

As long as they're just "encouraging" me, I'm ok with it. 

Of course, there are medical professionals who are saying you don't need a vaccine if you have natural antibodies. They're not saying it on Twitter or Facebook, though.


----------



## TonyD79

No just the CDC and the Mayo Clinic

Should I get a COVID-19 vaccine if I've already had COVID-19? - Mayo Clinic


----------



## TonyD79

Good luck with that!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470789428754796544


----------



## stellie93

Just watched Jax's interview on Tucker Carlson Today. Really interesting. He was born in Germany and lived there as a child before he moved to Australia where they had a big farm and grew their own food. Good luck to him. :up:


----------



## JimSpence

Just watched an episode of Knight Rider that Nancy Grahn was in from 1982. Looking good.


----------



## Crobinzine

You know, seems like Scotty could just ask Sonny why he never asked to be finger printed or gave DNA to ascertain his true identity. Heck he didn’t even utilize social media or the internet. He didn’t want to know who he really was. Throw this case out.


----------



## Graymalkin

Did they really bump off Luke Spencer? Did Anthony Geary die or simply refuse to ever appear again on the show?


----------



## allan

Graymalkin said:


> Did they really bump off Luke Spencer? Did Anthony Geary die or simply refuse to ever appear again on the show?


My guess is a Cassidine plot.


----------



## stellie93

When they say someone's dead, you know for sure they aren't. I can't imagine Geary coming back though, and they wouldn't dare put another actor in for him, would they???


----------



## JimSpence

Wow! A lot has happened!. I wonder if Ned does couples therapy?


----------



## stellie93

It must be ratings time--so much going on.


----------



## stellie93

So it's February, right? Why is it so hot in Port Charles??? Is Victor changing the climate or something???


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> So it's February, right? Why is it so hot in Port Charles??? Is Victor changing the climate or something???


The Ice Princess is back.


----------



## JimSpence

So who's Willow's mother? Is it possible that it's Nina?


----------



## TonyD79

JimSpence said:


> So who's Willow's mother? Is it possible that it's Nina?


Nina would’ve been in a coma not living on a commune.


----------



## stellie93

Minor detail on a soap opera.


----------



## Johncv

So, is Peter really dead?


----------



## Johncv

How tall is the actor playing Drew? He alway looking down at everyone.


----------



## stellie93

I missed Wednesday's episode so I was wondering what happened to Peter too. Did they show it?


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> I missed Wednesday's episode so I was wondering what happened to Peter too. Did they show it?


They showed a death scene. He fell down an embankment after getting cold cocked by Felicia with a tire iron. Anna stayed with him until he died. She deliberately did not call an ambulance. 

I kept expecting them to show him opening his eyes.


----------



## stellie93

TonyD79 said:


> They showed a death scene. He fell down an embankment after getting cold cocked by Felicia with a tire iron. Anna stayed with him until he died. She deliberately did not call an ambulance.
> 
> I kept expecting them to show him opening his eyes.


Thanks--I hardly ever miss GH and this is the one I miss. There still seems to be discussion of whether he's dead or not, but someone said that an autopsy had been done.


----------



## JimSpence

And who didn't see that coming? Michael swats down a pesky reporter. Did Esme make a call to the reporter? Of course, she did! 

And is Carlly making a play for Drew?


----------



## Johncv

Well, nuw-Trina show up.
What Vic plot to "take over the world"?


----------



## stellie93

I've watched GH forever, but I'm old. I don't remember Neil. Can somebody tell me what that story is?


----------



## AntiPC

stellie93 said:


> I've watched GH forever, but I'm old. I don't remember Neil. Can somebody tell me what that story is?


I don't really watch, but my wife does. She says:

Neil was the psychologist that helped get Christina out of Dawn of Day cult.

Alexis and he fell in love and he lost his practice even though she denied their relationship. Then she lost her law license since she lied under oath.

They were sleeping together when he died of a drug overdose but Alexis was passed out drunk and woke up to a dead body.

Now it is coming out that Harmony ( old Dawn of Day follower and recruiter of Christina) killed Neil.

Hope that helps.


----------



## stellie93

Thanks a lot. It's coming back to me now, but I can't remember the guy or what he looked like. Looks like Harmony turning good is not going to work out.


----------



## Graymalkin

Just how many babies did Nina have while she was comatose? They've established that Nelle was her daughter. Now they're hinting Willow may be hers, as well?


----------



## stellie93

I guess she had twins. Does Phyllis know this? Was GH on in your area today--for some reason we had a rerun.


----------



## AntiPC

stellie93 said:


> Was GH on in your area today--for some reason we had a rerun.


Due to the news coverage of the subway shooting in New York, ABC just put on a rerun.


----------



## stellie93

So they originally thought that Wiley was Willow's son. Then they discovered it was Nell and Michael's son. So there would have been blood tests there, right? And that would have discovered that Willow was Wiley's Aunt or some other family member. Wouldn't that have come out?


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> So they originally thought that Wiley was Willow's son. Then they discovered it was Nell and Michael's son. So there would have been blood tests there, right? And that would have discovered that Willow was Wiley's Aunt or some other family member. Wouldn't that have come out?


If they cross matched willow and Wiley. Since they were proving Nell was Wiley’s son, they may have only looked at that match. If they did a blood test at all. I don’t recall that they did.


----------



## terpfan1980

TonyD79 said:


> If they cross matched willow and Wiley. Since they were proving Nell was Wiley’s son, they may have only looked at that match. If they did a blood test at all. I don’t recall that they did.


Just checking but I think you mean they were proving that Nelle was Wiley's mom.


----------



## TonyD79

terpfan1980 said:


> Just checking but I think you mean they were proving that Nelle was Wiley's mom.


Yep. Bainfart. But it’s GH. You never know.


----------



## TonyD79

A bit predictable but Liz us sabotaging herself.


----------



## JimSpence

So, nothing has happened on GH for the last two months!


----------



## stellie93

Once Trina's trial is over there are quite a few things that could explode--Victor, Ryan, Esmae,
Maxi's new boyfriend seems to have a secret to hide. Poor Maxi....


----------



## Crobinzine

I wonder what's up with Chekov's out of order elevator? They showed the sign being put on this elevator several days ago, and showed it again today. Somebody's taking a fall.


----------



## stellie93

I'd forgotten about that. Weird.

A long time ago I was unable to watch GH for a couple months. Just before I left Ava took the jump that Esme did today. When I turned it on again months later, there she was. I thought maybe a twin, or sister, but no, it was her.


----------



## AntiPC

Including Esme, three people have gone over the parapet. Nelle and Ava came back. Nicholas went over a balcony and came back as well.

Esme should be back too.


----------



## TonyD79

Oh more than that went over over the decades. That’s only the recent list.


----------



## JimSpence

Has nothing happened in the past two months that is worth note?


----------



## stellie

A guy with a hook is running around killing people who are friends of Sonny. That's about it.


----------



## JimSpence

The guy with the hook turns out to be Esme.


----------



## stellie

Seems like it but did she ever admit to it to her Daddy? You'd expect her to brag it up to him. Is she trying to make Trina look guilty again? I was surprised they were so sure it was a woman. With a hood and loose clothing how could you be sure???


----------



## JimSpence

I guess you missed the scene where her face was shown under the hood!!!!


----------



## stellie

I saw her walking around with a hook and a hood, but I never saw her attack anyone. I thought maybe she was just trying to set someone up. Probably it was her, but it is a soap.


----------



## stellie

Looks like you were right--I was hoping for something more exciting.


----------



## TonyD79

I’m betting the hook is not Esme. Just another feint. All the time we see her walking around she doesn’t have anywhere to put the hook. And her “good for me, bad for you” didn’t sound like she killed the bartender but was glad someone did.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Denise Crosby is Liz's Mom. It was driving me bats. I knew she looked familiar!

Some info about the character and current storyline. No spoilers past the currently aired episodes.








Everything You Need To Know About Carolyn Webber on GH


That's Denise Crosby playing Carolyn Webber on General Hospital and here's everything you need to know about Liz's mom!




www.soapsindepth.com


----------



## TonyD79

hummingbird_206 said:


> Denise Crosby is Liz's Mom. It was driving me bats. I knew she looked familiar!
> 
> Some info about the character and current storyline. No spoilers past the currently aired episodes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything You Need To Know About Carolyn Webber on GH
> 
> 
> That's Denise Crosby playing Carolyn Webber on General Hospital and here's everything you need to know about Liz's mom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.soapsindepth.com


And she stands like she is awaiting orders from Captain Picard. Her stiffness stands out like a sore thumb.


----------



## JimSpence

It's 2023 and it's been a couple of months with no activity here. So in hopes that we can start up some conversation on what's been happening on GH I've posted this. 
A lot has been happening so what's what? The latest is that Britt has died from a hook attack. And it has been revealed that Heather is the attacker. The question I have is she acting alone?
Can we please lose Victor?


----------



## stellie

So where did Heather get the hook and the virus on the hook??? And has she been doing it all along or did she just do this one to show that her precious daughter is innocent????


----------



## Crobinzine

And how is she going to get more venom, now that she has killed her supplier, prior to killing Rory?


----------



## HarleyRandom

Last night I watched the Family Film Awards on The CW, which I recorded weeks earlier.

Finola Hughes won some lifetime achievement award.

Not sure why because soaps are definitely not family programming these days.


----------



## TonyD79

HarleyRandom said:


> Last night I watched the Family Film Awards on The CW, which I recorded weeks earlier.
> 
> Finola Hughes won some lifetime achievement award.
> 
> Not sure why because soaps are definitely not family programming these days.


They aren’t?


----------



## stellie

Crobinzine said:


> And how is she going to get more venom, now that she has killed her supplier, prior to killing Rory?


I missed that. Who's her supplier? And do we know that was Heather?


----------



## stellie

stellie said:


> I missed that. Who's her supplier? And do we know that was Heather?


Ok they explained that today. I missed the supplier part.


----------

